# [Officia]l ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 & Z68(Gen3) Owners Club



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Out Now At Select Retailers!*
*This first started as a rumor, and now is confirmed. Here's the original post to this thread with the rumor:*

Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Heya all, so I was posting on the ASUS ROG forums and got this as a reply about a Maximus IV GENE:

Originally Posted by *[email protected]*

Originally Posted by *Kvjavs* 
Would love to see a Crosshair V GENE or a Maximus IV GENE. Not sure how hard the Maximus IV GENE could be, the P8P67-M Pro has the perfect layout already for it. Just slap some red and black on there, some more phases and ROG logos and you're good to go! Also the onboard X-FI

you should be seeing something of this nature coming soon. thats pretty much all i can really say.

Source Can't wait! . . . Followed by a news article on *NordicHardware.*

*Now OFFICIAL on ASUS website,* *ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 HomePage*.

*Now OFFICIAL on ASUS website*, *ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68/Gen3 HomePage*.





Spoiler: >>> ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z68 SPECIFICATIONS SHEET <<<



*































*





Spoiler: >>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<<



*Quote:*

*IMPORTANT NOTE* - The *Maximus IV Gene Z68* and *Maximus IV Gene Z68 Gen 3* *DO NOT* share the same Official BIOS Release from Asus !

Please be sure you use the proper updated BIOS for your board, as using the wrong one can resut in conflicts and a faulty System.

*Maximus IV Gene-Z68*

*OFFICIAL ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 = Download Page*

PRODUCT LINK
Manual / Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors List)

*BIOS* - *Version # 3402 -* MOST RECENT BIOS as of *6/13/2012*



Spoiler: >>> ASUS Maximus IV GENE Z68 , BIOS REVISIONS <<<



*BIOS*



*Version 3402* Changelog: (Click to show)

- Improve system stability.
- Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
- Support new CPUs.

*- MOST RECENT BIOS * as of *6/13/2012*

*Version 3305* Changelog: (Click to show)

- Updated Intel RST ROM.

*Version 3203* Changelog: (Click to show)

- Improve system stability.
- Improve memory compatibility.
- Support new CPUs.

Internal Beta Version 3202

Internal Beta Version 1001

*Version 0902* Changelog: (Click to show)

- Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.



*ASUS OFFICIAL Version #0208*



Spoiler: Bios #0208 changelog:



- Original First Release.
- Build Release Date 06/24/2011



*Internal BETA Version #0650*


Spoiler: Bios #0650 changelog:



- Improves system stability.
- Build Release Date 07/08/2011.

*NOTE* - Bios Build #0650 BETA has been cancelled by Asus, DO NOT USE. *07/08/2011.*



*Internal BETA Version #*0603


Spoiler: Bios #0603 changelog:



- "Xtreme Tweaking" option for 3D01 in BIOS.



*Internal BETA Version #0498*


Spoiler: Bios #0498 changelog:



*-* Fixed some bugs.



*Internal BETA Version #0496*


Spoiler: Bios #0496 changelog:



- Tweaked for 3DMark2001.



*ASUS OFFICIAL Version #0403*


Spoiler: Bios #0403 changelog:



- Build Release Date 07/29/2011
- Enable the support of Intel Rapid Storage Technology version 10.6.0.1002 Release.
- Update Intel Raid Option ROM.
- Improve DRAM compatibility.
- Improve System stability.
- Improve compatiblity with some Raid card model.
- Increase IGD share memory size to 512MB.

*Note:* For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.6.0.1002 and BIOS to version 0403 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.

*Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:*
(1) Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
(2) Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.6.0.1002.
(3) Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 0403, then reboot.
(4) Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
(5) Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.



*ASUS OFFICIAL Version #0902 {New}*


Spoiler: Bios #0902 changelog:



- Build Release Date 09/19/2011 / update on 10/06/2011 / update on 11/1/2011
- Enable support for Next Gen3 22nm Processor.
- This # 0902 BIOS supposedly also patches the S3 resume issue when using PLL Overvolt.
- Update ? / - Improve ? / - Increase ?

*Note: Has just been Re-Classified as a 'BETA' version on 10/6/2011, Re-Re-Classified as a 'OFFICIAL' version on 11/1/2011*



*ASUS Version #0706 {REMOVED}*


Spoiler: Bios #0706 changelog:



- Build Release Date 10/10/2011 = *REMOVED* from ASUS Download Page *Nov/1/2011*
- Improve memory compatibility
- Improve system stability
- Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

*Notes: This BIOS should be available on Asus Download page on October 12,2011.
=================================================================
Quick Guide on how to go from Bios #0902 to Bios #0706;*
- Completely close the Asus AI suite and any security programs (A/V, anti-malware, etc).
- If your overclock isn't 110% stable, reboot and set stock settings in the BIOS.
- Then download Aptio, unzip it, and run "AFUWINx64.exe". It's in /amiflash/aptio/afuwin64.
- Point Aptio to your #0706 rom and hit flash. You shouldn't need to adjust any of the other options available.
- Your computer will appear to freeze/lag and you may see crazy temperature/voltage readings and/or hear corrupted audio coming from the speakers; this is normal.
- When it's done, you can power down and reboot to be running Bios #0706 again.
Credit & Thank you to *MrLinky
=================================================================*






*Maximus IV Gene-Z68 / Gen 3*

*OFFICIAL ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 Gen 3 = Download Page*

PRODUCT LINK
Manual / Memory QVL

*BIOS - Version # 3305 -* MOST RECENT BIOS as of *5/9/2012*



Spoiler: >>> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 / Gen 3 , BIOS REVISIONS <<<



*BIOS*

Version # 3305 *Changelog:*

- Updated Intel RST ROM.
- *MOST RECENT BIOS* as of 5/9/2012

Version # 3203 *Changelog: *

- Improve system stability.
- Improve memory compatibility.
- Support new CPUs.

Internal Beta Version # 3202

Version # 0402 *Changelog: *

- First release

- ORIGINAL MaxIVGeneZ68 / Gen 3 BIO



==============================================================

*IMPORTANT NOTE* - The *Maximus IV Gene Z68* and *Maximus IV Gene Z68 Gen 3* *DO NOT* share the same Official BIOS Release from Asus !

Please be sure you use the proper updated BIOS for your board, as using the wrong one can resut in conflicts and a faulty System.

The other remaining Drivers below, should be universal and work for *EITHER* motherboard.

==============================================================

*INTEL® Z-68 CHIPSET Drivers*


Intel® INF Driver: 9.3.0.1021 (Updated 7/24/2012)
Intel® ME 8: Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1248 (Updated 8/3/2012) ME8 _is designed for Windows 8, Ivy-Bridge CPU's and 7 series chipsets, but is Backwards Compatible w/ Win7, SB and the Z68._

Intel® ME 7: Management Engine Driver: 7.1.40.1161 (Updated 4/16/2012) ME7 _was designed for Win 7, Sandy-Bridge CPU's and our Z68 series chipsets._


*VIDEO / VGA Graphics Drivers*


Lucid Virtu Software: 1.2.114.21767 (Updated 4/24/2012)
Intel® HD Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Windows 8 (WHQL) :
(32-bit) - 9.17.10.2792 (ver #15.28.0.2792)
(64-bit) - 9.17.10.2792 (ver #15.28.0.2792) (Updated 7/11/2012)

Windows 7 / Vista :
(32-bit) - 8.15.10.2761 (ver #15.26.12.2761)
(64-bit) - 8.15.10.2761 (ver #15.26.12.2761) (Updated 5/24/2012)



*AUDIO / On-Board Sound Drivers*


Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: 6.0.1.6662 (R2.70) (Updated 6/22/2012)
Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Software Emulation Audio Driver / Utility Package v1.0 (R11) (Updated 6/09/2011)

*INTEL® Network Interface ( LAN / ETHERNET ) Drivers*


Intel*®* Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 17.3 (*NEW* 8/23/2012) 17.2 (Updated 7/27/2012)

*USB 3.0 Drivers*


ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.1.0 (Updated 8/11/2012) 1.14.10.0 (Updated 7/26/2012)
USB 3.0 Boost Package: 1.00.05 (Updated 10/12/2011)

*SATA CONTROLLER / RAID Drivers*


JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: R1.17.63.1 /alternate link R1.17.63.1 (Updated 6/15/2011)
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RST) Driver: 11.2.0.1006 (Updated 6/11/2012) ← _Needed for Intel RAID and/or SSD Cache_
ASUS IRST Smart Update Utility: 1.00.02 (Updated 7/29/2011)

*UTILITIES*


ASUS AI Suite II v 1.02.25 (Updated 4/20/2012)
Asus Ai Charger+ 1.00.06
Mobilink 1.00.40
Asus Update 1.02.03
BT Go! 1.00.34
Asus DIGI+ VRM 1.01.10
DrvResource
Asus EPU-6 Engine 1.02.14
Asus FAN Xpert 1.00.47
ImageResource
Asus GPU Boost 1.01.05
Matrix 1.02.42
Asus MyLogo 1.01.18
Asus PC Probe II 1.00.30
Asus System Information 1.00.29
Asus TurboV EVO 1.00.86
Asus USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06



ASUS PC Diagnostics Utility: 1.2.0 (Updated 3/27/2012)


CPUID CPU-Z v#1.61.3 w/ Asus *ROG* Skin (Updated 7/3/2012)


TechPowerUp GPU-Z v#0.6.4 w/ Asus *ROG* Skin (Updated 8/10/2012)


The ASUS ROG Windows 7 Theme Add-On (*NEW* Updated 4/19/2012)
A Windows 7 Desktop theme
A ROG screensaver
A ROG start button
A ROG wallpapers
A ROG My Computer icon on the desktop
A ROG Mouse cursor




Spoiler: Open to see examples of the Asus ROG Windows 7 Themed Desktop ...



*LINK* = http://rog.asus.com/105212012/news/the-rog-windows-7-theme/

There's been several ROG forum threads asking for an ROG Windows 7 theme and some of our awesome fans have already contributed various additions, like start button replacements and other theme replacements. The ROG team has been working on its own version, and has now whipped up a full ROG Windows 7 theme you can download here.

Installing is easy - simply click the setup file and the rest is done for you.



This creates:


A Windows 7 theme



Installs an ROG screensaver (disabled by default)



Updates your start button



Updates your wallpapers (you can add more from here)



Updates your Computer icon on the desktop



And updates your mouse curser




*Confused about what to download? *

*-* Automatically detect and update your Intel drivers and software with the Intel Driver Update Utility. Not sure this functions properly for our MoBo ?

- Automatically detect and update your Asus drivers and software with the Asus Driver Update Utility. = *$29.95* *NOT* an official Asus Program, Not something I would use, but if you're an idiot and need help.

Additional sources for Drivers = ( http://www.station-drivers.com/page/drivers.htm / windrivers.com / update-your-drivers.com / opendrivers.com / mrdrvier.com / driversupdate.org / driverskit.com / drivermax.com / driverguide.com / driverfiles.net )

This Section Last Updated on 8/29/2012, by *LAKF*
Thanks to *SimpleTech* for the Design/layout and Info

*Asus Z68 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews),* Thanks to *SimpleTech*
*ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 MoBo / Driver UPDATES* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*

*OFFICIAL ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 = Download Page*

*OFFICIAL ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 Gen 3 = Download Page*

*Beginers Guide to OS & Drivers Installation**,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan and Others*

*=================================================================*
*Beginers Guide to Getting your Newly Built System actually Up and Running ;*
- Assemble just the BASIC / Minimal System to TEST that your new MotherBoard will POST / Boot Up, before doing a complete assembly.
(This means just the MoBo, CPU, PSU, and 1 stick of RAM, we just want to see it POST and show AA in the DeBug LED Code, some even do this OutSide of the Case)
- Assemble your complete system, at this time only conecting up 1 SDD/HDD for your BOOT / OS drvie, and leave the Internet disconected for now.
- Turn ON / Boot Up your system, and Enter the BIOS (Delete Key) and make sure you can Boot from Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Rom Drive.
- While in BIOS, make sure you Update the DATE and TIME, otherwise you will get a Windows Activation period expired ERROR Code.
- We ONLY do 100% CLEAN FRESH Installations of WIN 7 (or OS of your choice), DO NOT COPY over OLD OS from another HDD/SSD.
- install the Intel NIC / LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
- Plug in and NOW Connect to the INTERNET & run ALL Windows (OS) updates as needed.
- Review and decide about which BIOS / driver / Apps you want to install from the Asus Support CD, or get the more recent updates off the Asus Support Website
- Review MY >>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<< section for the MOST UP TO DATE BIOS & DRIVERS LIST and Installation LINKS
- NOTE: IF you'll be using the ONBOARD Sound ... Install the RealTek HD Audio Driver first, and then the SoundBlaster X-Fi Software Emulation Audio Driver.

Credit & Thank you to *LA_Kings_Fan & Others*
*=================================================================*

*BIOS / ME / GbE - Upgrade/Downgrade/ReFlashing Utility Tool & Guide, Thanks to CodeRush*

*=================================================================*

*CodeRush 's BIOS/ME/GbE - upgrading/downgrading/reflashing Utility tool







*



*Originally Posted by CodeRush *

I have made a new version of FTK toolkit, now upgrading/downgrading/reflashing BIOS/ME/GbE are one click ahead.
There are three new command files, that make things simple:
upd_all.bat makes BIOS backup, transfers individual board data from backup to supplied BIOS file and updates all BIOS regions including BIOS, ME and GbE.
upd_me.bat updates ME region only.
upd_gbe.bat updates GbE region only.
To use this command files under Windows, you need BIOS file of any version downloaded from your board page under asus.com, unpack it from the archive, rename to bios.bin and copy into FTK/Win32 or FTK/Win64 folder, depending on your Windows version.
Now launch the command file as administrator by clicking right mouse button on them and selecting "Run as Administrator".
*







*
Please wait a while, if you see green "FPT Operation Passed" status - it's good. If not - post the error message or screenshot here, I will help to solve the issue.

*







*
Power the PC off, remove power completelly for about 30 seconds to reset Management Engine and power the PC back on.
Go to BIOS, look at BIOS version and ME version on Main tab. Both mustn't be N/A.
Now you have updated/reflashed/downgraded BIOS.
Flashing with this method can solve numerous problems such as missing Turbo-ratios in BIOS, ME version N/A, NVRAM issues, bugs with OC profiles and many more.
All above has been tested by forums.overclockers.ru community and works only on ASUS P67/Z68/Z77-based boards.
The latest version of all tools you can find here in my Google-translated forum post.
If you have any questions, meanings, results or something - I'm ready to listen it here.
It isn't only a proper way to downgrade, but a proper way to upgrade too.
Our boards doesn't have BIOSes with updated ME and GbE for now on, which Z77-based boards already have.
Funny thing about it, that there are no ASUS utility able to flash ME and GbE from BIOS image to flash chip!
To address that issue, ASUS have just released ME Update Software for Z77-based boards (that is actually only a .NET-GUI to Intel MEUpdate Utility aka FwUpdLcl).
It works and the ability to update ME with ASUS tools is somehow restored.
But GbE update can only be installed with Intel Flash Programming Tool manually or using FTK, that uses Intel FPT internally.



*Credit & Thank you to CodeRush*
*=================================================================*

** Info Updated Often, But also check the above links for Recent Changes + Past Revisions **





Spoiler: >>> VIDEOS <<<



*



**Video courtesy 



 , to open the Forum Preferences Pop-Up Window and then,*

*Click "YES" on View Forums Full Width / Constrain Threads to Constant Width / Compact Thread List Page / Hide Right Column / and Remove nested Quotes in Replies*



[/QUOTE]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I got an e-mail saying mid May.

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## utnorris

Will it still have the NF200 chip on it?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

No idea, I dont think so.

The ASUS guy couldnt give me any details... :/


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13363480*
> I got an e-mail saying mid May.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


Mind sharing?









I been aching to upgrade but am trying not to... besides the fact of Mother's Day, my Mom's birthday, and brother's birthday coming up, I been waiting for this board to come out.


----------



## ablearcher

hot diggity dog, I'm burnin' for this mobo to come out









I want it!! so.... bad...... now..... I'll fold before resisting the temptation, lol.... I know I should wait until BD and Ivy with what I have already, but it's just so hard to wait,


----------



## Tennobanzai

This is awesome. Maybe a new build for me.


----------



## Modus

good news. Might have to sell my UD4-B3 for this sweet one!


----------



## rheicel

Any news if this mobo is out now? thanks


----------



## Cotton




----------



## tx-jose

itsss...soooo beautiful!!!! *sniff* *sniff*

how much??!!


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated to Unofficial Owners Club









Will be updating it as time goes on.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Updated to Unofficial Owners Club









Will be updating it as time goes on.


Awesome! I'll be buying one as soon as there out in AU


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;13690562*
> Awesome! I'll be buying one as soon as there out in AU


Coolbeans, added you to the will be owners list.


----------



## Villosa

In for one when released!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13696188*
> In for one when released!


Awesome









Added you to the will be owners club.

If anyone wants to be added or removed, please say so. I will be updating the OP with more info soon. Will try to update the owners/will be owners list nightly. Been busy with work the past 2 days and haven't gotten around to adding more stuff, but I won't let this thread go neglected.


----------



## AsanteSoul

definitely getting this once released..got everything I need and will make one of the most power builds with this board...m-atx boards are so great..hopefully it doesn't cost as much as a gene 3


----------



## Villosa

The RIII-Gene board was for 'enthusiasts' so I hope the 'mainstream' Maximus-IV Gene will cost less than $210 retail. I'm not liking the offering of the next 'enthusiast' chipset/socket so I'm sticking with the no HT 2500k (not being used anyway) 'mainstream' socket.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


The RIII-Gene board was for 'enthusiasts' so I hope the 'mainstream' Maximus-IV Gene will cost less than $210 retail. I'm not liking the offering of the next 'enthusiast' chipset/socket so I'm sticking with the no HT 2500k (not being used anyway) 'mainstream' socket.


I'm hoping to get this board the day it comes out, however if it's over $200 I may have to wait for my next paycheck









If it's over $220, then I may have to pass ownership onto someone else









I'm hoping it's priced at $150 like the Maximus III GENE. Although I really really want this board, I wanna be practical about it too. It's already going to be marked up in price due to the brand naming of ASUS ROG.


----------



## Kvjavs

Well, the GENE-Z has made it's way to YouTube, so release shouldn't be too far off.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfOzfx-UC0[/ame[/URL]]

Not the most in depth preview, but a preview none the less. And the only I could find on YouTube. Good job.


----------



## Villosa

When is this thing going to get released...I check Newegg every so hours, DAILY!

I've already got my Mushkin kit (less 2GB) to operate at sig specs @ 1.51v for SB


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


When is this thing going to get released...I check Newegg every so hours, DAILY!

I've already got my Mushkin kit (less 2GB) to operate at sig specs @ 1.51v for SB


No idea, but hopefully it's soon. I can't stand the wait anymore, and I need something better than my B55. Getting more serious into rendering and it's just being a pain.


----------



## Villosa

Yeah, I hope it's out soon too. Been looking at the MSI Z68A-GD80 which is probably around the same price. Only thing holding me back right now is finding a smaller sized mid tower.


----------



## MoMurda

Hopefully this comes out before I get my 2600k. I would really like to get this board. If not I might have to get the MSI Matx z68 thats out right now.


----------



## Kvjavs

I'm hoping it'll be out next week. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be... or at least by mid June.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


I'm hoping it'll be out next week. I'm not sure why it wouldn't be... or at least by mid June.


How much you think, maybe 180?


----------



## spacegoast

When the P55 MIIIG came out it was $229 I think. I bought maybe 4-5 months later for like $189 befroe $30 MIR. Im guessing it will be $200 or more.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13743405*
> How much you think, maybe 180?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13743444*
> When the P55 MIIIG came out it was $229 I think. I bought maybe 4-5 months later for like $189 befroe $30 MIR. Im guessing it will be $200 or more.


I'm thinking between $180 and $250.


----------



## MoMurda

Man I hope I have enough when it comes out. Still need a case too.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

moi aussi je la veux, elle est deja en precommande en France
http://www.materiel.net/carte-mere-socket-1155/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-revision-b3-68292.html


----------



## Villosa

^thanks for the link on that preorder

So looks like it'll be about US $190-220 given the higher price tags overseas. Not too bad. Hopefully we'll be getting the awesome power phases like it's bigger z68 brother.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13755529*
> ^thanks for the link on that preorder
> 
> So looks like it'll be about US $190-220 given the higher price tags overseas. Not too bad. Hopefully we'll be getting the awesome power phases like it's bigger z68 brother.


It will have Digi+ VRMs in a 8+4 phase design.

Extreme Engine Digi+ :
- 8 -phase CPU power design + 4 -phase iGPU power design
- 2 -phase Memory power design

I'll update the OP soon with more specs. I have family coming up from Kentucky this week so I been scrambling to clean up my cave.


----------



## Villosa

Thanks, I guess that's not too bad. I hear SB isn't even that demanding and anything over 6 to 8 is kinda pointless.

Everything looks good, now the only question is when??


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13755649*
> Thanks, I guess that's not too bad. I hear SB isn't even that demanding and anything over 6 to 8 is kinda pointless.
> 
> Everything looks good, now the only question is when??


Well considering it's on preorder overseas, I'm thinking before the end of the month at most.

Not very thrilled about the price tag though...

And yeah, the P8P67-M Pro has I think only 5 phases and it OC's just fine on SB. But hey, you know this is OCN so the more phases = more people will be likely to buy it. Even if its an effective 4+1 phase design









I'm seriously hoping it's not $220.

I'm trying to make a stand and not spend more than $200 on a motherboard, when a $140-$160 can do the same job... but I was such a big fan of the Maximus III GENE


----------



## Villosa

Same here, obviously cheaper is best but I hope it's not over $180 since the most expensive mATX z68 is $159.99. $180 for the color scheme, phases, quality, and ROG name is fair imo. I already have my 2500k coming in and I'm reusing my Mushkin Redline kit so at least I don't have to spend on anything else.

Yeah not worried about the phases at all since I trust Asus completely. Love my current Rampage III Gene and the Rampage III Extreme when I had it.


----------



## MoMurda

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?1447-The-next-GENE-and-Formula-!&p=15838&viewfull=1#post15838

A guy from Asus says expect to see it at the end of the month.









Hes post #95

EDIT: Also they got it in and the Bios looks awesome! http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2554-TEST-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13757512*
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?1447-The-next-GENE-and-Formula-!&p=15838&viewfull=1#post15838
> 
> A guy from Asus says expect to see it at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes post #95
> 
> EDIT: Also they got it in and the Bios looks awesome! http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2554-TEST-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z


Phew, end of the month. Gives me time to make the owner's group look better and save money.


----------



## Villosa

Man...end of the month?? Me want now. But I guess it's good that they're taking their time and ironing the bugs out. I hear DVI/HDMI issues coming from the MSI Z68 camp.

I check Newegg obsessively so I'll post a heads up when it comes out lol. Unless I'm sleeping, I'll probably be the first to order this board here. I don't know, never been this excited about a mobo before...


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13767994*
> Man...end of the month?? Me want now. But I guess it's good that they're taking their time and ironing the bugs out. I hear DVI/HDMI issues coming from the MSI Z68 camp.
> 
> I check Newegg obsessively so I'll post a heads up when it comes out lol. Unless I'm sleeping, I'll probably be the first to order this board here. I don't know, never been this excited about a mobo before...


Haha same here man. This board looks awesome, and I cant wait to get my 2600k going!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


Man...end of the month?? Me want now. But I guess it's good that they're taking their time and ironing the bugs out. I hear DVI/HDMI issues coming from the MSI Z68 camp.

I check Newegg obsessively so I'll post a heads up when it comes out lol. Unless I'm sleeping, I'll probably be the first to order this board here. I don't know, never been this excited about a mobo before...


Same, I'm checking it constantly. I just hope I have enough money after my next paycheck to buy it. I may have to settle for a lesser i5 or i3 if I wanna get the board right away.









Or if I sell my AMD rig before I buy


----------



## MoMurda

Omg this needs to come out very soon! My 2600k comes in tomorrow and its just gonna be sitting in a box.


----------



## Kvjavs

It will be here soon. I've been hearing between the 15th and the end of the month. That gives me time to get money


----------



## Villosa

Well guys, I'm dropping out on this mobo. Because of the GA-Z68XP-UD4's price and the 8GB Ripjaws Newegg deal today, I went that route instead. The Asus will be a heck of a mATX board for you patient ones though!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13803100*
> Well guys, I'm dropping out on this mobo. Because of the GA-Z68XP-UD4's price and the 8GB Ripjaws Newegg deal today, I went that route instead. The Asus will be a heck of a mATX board for you patient ones though!


Name...

*DELETED*

xD just playing... hope it works out for you. I'm hoping this board comes out soon too, I'm growing impatient.


----------



## MoMurda

Idk if this counts but this place was on google and has a price of 180! Lets hope some legit places have the same price. http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U032_BKG5882P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Idk if this counts but this place was on google and has a price of 180! Lets hope some legit places have the same price. http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/...er_id=!ORDERID!


Good find, but I'm gonna wait for Newegg to have it in stock until I start talking about prices.

However, if that's the price, then it's pretty reasonable.


----------



## Goshred025

Yes! Finally progress. I just ordered my new rig and this is the last thing needed!


----------



## MoMurda

My case and 2600k came in yesterday. It hurts to see the cpu just in the box waiting. Haha.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13829441*
> My case and 2600k came in yesterday. It hurts to see the cpu just in the box waiting. Haha.


I have the same feeling but with the money in my bank account









I'm such a bad spender.


----------



## Ping

I have been waiting for this motherboard to hit Aus.

This guy http://tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=10328675 has been selling them for a few weeks in the Philippines by the looks of it. Unfortunately he only posts nationwide. Anyone know of a buyforme service that runs in that country?


----------



## utnorris

Too bad he is charging $300 for it. Think I will wait for it to hit the U.S. market.


----------



## Snow-Okami

Also waiting on this, have a 2600k waiting in the box, haven't bothered to order the rest of the parts yet... just waiting on this. So anxious...


----------



## S2000Gan

im plannin on getting one of these, I dont cost tooo much though I mean sure its RoG but its only an mATX, personally I was hoping theyd put out a formula board first,


----------



## MoMurda

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2456-ROG-FORMULA-X!&p=15230#post15230

Im guessing this means the release date is June 25th. Man I wished I lived there. Sounds awesome.

EDIT Just noticed im not on the list.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13852691*
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2456-ROG-FORMULA-X!&p=15230#post15230
> 
> Im guessing this means the release date is June 25th. Man I wished I lived there. Sounds awesome.
> 
> EDIT Just noticed im not on the list.


Sorry about that! I'll add you right now.

If I miss any names, please send me a PM. Taking care of this group, work, and my gaming addiction at the same time is harder than I thought









I'll get people in, don't worry. I'll dedicate a night this week to tidy up the homepage (I PROMISE!).


----------



## MoMurda

Another weird site has it on pre order Im guessing, http://www.fticomputer.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1016-MAXIMUS_IV_GENE-Z&REFID=FR And its 190, so maybe Newegg and Amazon will have it for under 200?

And no problem man! Thanks for adding me.


----------



## godofdeath

man i thought this thing would have more SATA ports so that I can make some sort of mini server out of it


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;13866225*
> man i thought this thing would have more SATA ports so that I can make some sort of mini server out of it


You could always buy a SATA card, but why on earth would you want to use a gaming board for a server?


----------



## Ovlazek

Please add me to this list. Hopefully it is out soon! I'll pick up my 2600k or 2500k this weekend so I can get a bit of the buying itch out of my blood.

Edit* Ahh I see you already added me while I was reading through this thread. Awesome.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Kvjavs Please add me to this list.
No more waiting for my vulcan that ROG-IV-Z GENE


----------



## lucas.vulcan

first test oc 2500k a 5700mhz

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271891-ASUS-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-2500K


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853805


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13880447*
> first test oc 2500k a 5700mhz
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271891-ASUS-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-2500K


Looks amazing, can't wait to get my hands on one.

Also updated the name list. If I missed anyone lemme know.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

RELEASE DATE 28 juin

http://www.neox.fr/Composant-Informatique/Cartes-meres/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER/Core-i7/ASUS/Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Republic-of-Gamers/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z/A84574.html#_index


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13880482*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853805


Are you Viss?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13880586*
> RELEASE DATE 28 juin
> 
> http://www.neox.fr/Composant-Informatique/Cartes-meres/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER/Core-i7/ASUS/Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Republic-of-Gamers/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z/A84574.html#_index


Too bad I'm not in France









Release date is during that event posted on the OP, but that doesn't mean retailers will release it on that exact day either... I think this is more realistic. Anyway, I can't wait! I'll have to sell a few things and pull some strings but I should be able to get the Maximus IV GENE-Z and an i5 2500k when it's released...

If not then I will have to get an i3 and wait to afford an i7 (which I prefer).

Also for the group:
I'll be adding the forum signature when the group goes official so we don't have to screw around with the URL. Also when I figure out how to post it without activating the BB code...


----------



## Ovlazek

So the Maximus IV Extreme-Z came out today. Can we expect the Gene to come out right away or are we still looking at the end of the month do you think?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13890915*
> So the Maximus IV Extreme-Z came out today. Can we expect the Gene to come out right away or are we still looking at the end of the month do you think?


the end of the month 28 juin


----------



## Lutfij

Add me to the list fellas - was thinking of building a gaming capable HTPC rig. I can see myself running off the HDMI port first then adding cash and getting a discrete GPU. 6 ports on a mATX is good enough for moi - raid galore!

BTW when is it hitting asian stores?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

force but I hesitate to wait with the rampage, but I hold out


----------



## WrathOfGod1337

Does anyone know if this Mobo will support quad-fire, as in 2x6990's?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrathOfGod1337;13908071*
> Does anyone know if this Mobo will support quad-fire, as in 2x6990's?


That I don't know, but I don't see why it wouldn't considering the 6990's have a PCI-E lane splitter built in.


----------



## WrathOfGod1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13908114*
> That I don't know, but I don't see why it wouldn't considering the 6990's have a PCI-E lane splitter built in.


Oh I thought the regular Maximus IV didn't, so that's why I was asking. But "only supports 3-way SLI" must not equate to 3 way crossfire.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WrathOfGod1337*


Oh I thought the regular Maximus IV didn't, so that's why I was asking. But "only supports 3-way SLI" must not equate to 3 way crossfire.


Ah, not sure then. I'll have to find out for ya.


----------



## Ovlazek

Man I am so excited about doing a real sff build with this. Last one I did, I screwed up and put it in a Mini P183. What cases do you guys plan on using for your builds?
I think I saw some people say vulcan, but anything else?


----------



## Odracir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Man I am so excited about doing a real sff build with this. Last one I did, I screwed up and put it in a Mini P183. What cases do you guys plan on using for your builds?
I think I saw some people say vulcan, but anything else?


Me too already have a 2500k waiting for it









I was thinking on a vulcan too in a month or two


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odracir;13930783*
> Me too already have a 2500k waiting for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking on a vulcan too in a month or two


The Vulcan does look like an awesome case. I am looking for something smaller and less assuming though. I want it to be a bit of a sleeper.
There is a crummy mATX case sitting around my house that I was going to use, but it's airflow is atrocious. Time to think of something else I guess....


----------



## Odracir

the problem is that the vulcan is one of the few that can perform well with a gaming graphics card in there and a decent cpu without having problems with temps..
M-atx cases are mainly for HPTC unfortunately :/


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odracir*


the problem is that the vulcan is one of the few that can perform well with a gaming graphics card in there and a decent cpu without having problems with temps..
M-atx cases are mainly for HPTC unfortunately :/


I've noticed that a lot of sff cases have the psu directly over the cpu socket, so a very low profile aftermarket heatsink is required. Or stock!









Seems like all the best unassuming lan box are out of production.


----------



## tsxboy

Or just go all out BENCH. MyOpenPc.com... Thats gonna be my setup... I cant wait till this Board is out. 2600K waiting. Just picked up the PRocessor last night from Craigslist Brand new in Sealed box for 200. I got a steal.


----------



## Kvjavs

I recommend the Elite 341. It's a very reasonably priced mATX case.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=elite%20341

I have one and it's pretty good. Just cut the mesh in the front and the sides before installing fans, along with some U-Channel. Keeps everything nice and cool on the inside even when my room is really hot.

You may have trouble with really long power supplies, but the AX850 should fit inside, and that's enough for most rigs.


----------



## Villosa

The AX850 will fit, it's actually quite a small PSU! The modular cables are of a good length as well and should stretch most mATX-mid towers.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13932598*
> I recommend the Elite 341. It's a very reasonably priced mATX case.


Personally, I'm not so worried about price. More so about getting a well ventilated sff case that isn't a tower. Last time I went sff I ended up getting a mATX tower that was hardly smaller than my mid tower.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

the best




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF0ealnlpg0[/ame[/URL]]

ou





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roRuL2ukbB0&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Personal I vulcan me, for it is one that breaks down more


----------



## Ovlazek

The vulcan is only an inch or two shorter than a lot of ATX mid towers though. Why bother with mATX at that point?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13936996*
> The vulcan is only an inch or two shorter than a lot of ATX mid towers though. Why bother with mATX at that point?


It's still smaller than other "enthusiast" mATX cases though.









Trust me, most mid towers people buy on here are very large to be considered a mid tower. And the 341 is still very small, probably bout the same size as some HP Pavillion cases, but offers much better ventilation.

I've had the Antec 900, HAF 912, HAF 922, CM 690II Advanced, NZXT Tempest EVO, and NZXT Rogue, and in comparison to all of those, the Elite 341 is still the smallest.


----------



## MoMurda

I hate waiting. Luckly Im on vacation right now though!


----------



## Ovlazek

I've already started ordering my parts for this build. Hope the mobo doesn't take much longer to be released.


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13941710*
> I've already started ordering my parts for this build. Hope the mobo doesn't take much longer to be released.


I have ordered this and 4gb of gskill ripjawsX to go with my 2500k


----------



## Villosa

Man you guys are going to have some pretty nice builds. Hope this comes out soon. Someone has to take pics.


----------



## Ovlazek

Here is the early specs I am considering for this build

Lian Li V354
OCZ Agility 3 60GB
Maximus IV Gene-Z
i7 2600k
MSI Twin Frozr III or ASUS DCII 6950
Noctua C12P SE14
G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB 1600Mhz

What do you guys think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13942614*
> Man you guys are going to have some pretty nice builds. Hope this comes out soon. Someone has to take pics.


I hope to do a build log for mine.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villosa;13942614*
> Man you guys are going to have some pretty nice builds. Hope this comes out soon. Someone has to take pics.


I'll take pics for sure, but I'm bad at cable management so it won't be very pleasant to look at.









As long as the board isn't grossly overpriced, I'll be getting one. If it's too expensive, then I got my eyes on the MSI Z68MA-ED55. But hopefully it wont come down to that.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13943378*
> If it's too expensive, then I got my eyes on the MSI Z68MA-ED55. But hopefully it wont come down to that.


I would sooner go to the P8P67M-Pro. I have scared off by shotty msi power phases before. As well as many other people. Yes most of those are AMD boards, but still. Can't bring myself to support a company that cheaps out on some of their products.

If I was tied to mATX and Z68 I would probably go to the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 instead.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13943904*
> I would sooner go to the P8P67M-Pro. I have scared off by shotty msi power phases before. As well as many other people. Yes most of those are AMD boards, but still. Can't bring myself to support a company that cheaps out on some of their products.
> 
> If I was tied to mATX and Z68 I would probably go to the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 instead.


Those are AMD boards, as you said, and MSI has MUCH higher quality phase designs on their Intel boards. Besides, all the newer MSI boards are getting the new phase design as well.

And they don't have some boot issues like I've been reading on some Gigabytes. The only thing turning me off on the MSI is the 4 pin power connector, which really won't make much difference.

And I need Z68 for video rendering.


----------



## Ovlazek

In the grand scheme of things, if the gene is slightly out of your price range, I say you just save a little bit longer and get what you really want. In my experience, I am always disappointed if I make a compromise over a relatively small amount of money.


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13942624*
> Here is the early specs I am considering for this build
> 
> Lian Li V354
> OCZ Agility 3 60GB
> Maximus IV Gene-Z
> i7 2600k
> MSI Twin Frozr III or ASUS DCII 6950
> Noctua C12P SE14
> G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB 1600Mhz
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I hope to do a build log for mine.


That is one nice setup man









mine is gonna be like

NZXT Vulcan
500gb F3
Maximus IV Gene-Z
i5 2500k
ASUS 9600GT (for now







)
Corsair H50
G.Skill RipjawsX 4gb

Can´t wait


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13942624*
> Here is the early specs I am considering for this build
> 
> Lian Li V354
> OCZ Agility 3 60GB
> Maximus IV Gene-Z
> i7 2600k
> MSI Twin Frozr III or ASUS DCII 6950
> Noctua C12P SE14
> G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB 1600Mhz
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> I hope to do a build log for mine.


I'm thinking of doing close to exactly the same thing with the exact same case except put in an h60 for the cpu cooler and a 2500k.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;13944717*
> I'm thinking of doing close to exactly the same thing with the exact same case except put in an h60 for the cpu cooler and a 2500k.


Do you even mean that you intend to use the Lian Li V354? If so, do you have any idea of the space between the gpu and the power supply?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

I hope what will be cheaper than R3G, I'm tired of waiting in


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13944934*
> Do you even mean that you intend to use the Lian Li V354? If so, do you have any idea of the space between the gpu and the power supply?


What exactly are you trying to fit/wondering about?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;13946274*
> What exactly are you trying to fit/wondering about?


Well I actually just ordered some custom water cooling parts and the V354.
I'm just wondering if there will be space between the gpu and the psu for the inlets that stick off the side of a full cover block.


----------



## Smithingya

I am definately going to buy this mobo, what about this rig:

I5 2500k
Asus maximus gene-z
Corsair vengeance 8gb
Xfx xxx edition 650w
Msi r6850 cyclone
Agility 3 60gb
1tb cheap hdd
Scythe mugen 2/ prolimatech Armageddon
And the upcoming super awesome also upcoming mAtx case: fractal design arc mini! Its also supposed to be buyable end of june...

Any suggestions are very welcome, its gonna be my first build
Take care


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithingya;13950452*
> I am definately going to buy this mobo, what about this rig:
> 
> I5 2500k
> Asus maximus gene-z
> Corsair vengeance 8gb
> Xfx xxx edition 650w
> Msi r6850 cyclone
> Agility 3 60gb
> 1tb cheap hdd
> Scythe mugen 2/ prolimatech Armageddon
> And the upcoming super awesome also upcoming mAtx case: fractal design arc mini! Its also supposed to be buyable end of june...
> 
> Any suggestions are very welcome, its gonna be my first build
> Take care


Looks like a solid rig to me. Don't cheap out on the HDD though, get a Samsung F3 if you can.

Maybe a second 6850 would be good too.







But other than that, looks good to me.

Oh, and added ya to the list.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

I read on a forum in Germany that P8P67 PRO-M will be better for gaming than the future ROG Maximus IV, but I can not find the link and I have doubts ...


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13950571*
> I read on a forum in Germany that P8P67 PRO-M will be better for gaming than the future ROG Maximus IV, but I can not find the link and I have doubts ...


For gaming, a motherboard has really little play unless it's got a flawed chipset. The P8P67-M Pro is definitely a good board, but it lacks the onboard X-Fi 2, more power phases, digi+VRMs, and Z68 chipset... along with a better color scheme.

For a single card system, I'd much rather get another Z68 chipset or the P8P67-M Pro, but since I'm undecided on SLI, I'd rather keep my options open.


----------



## Smithingya

Thanks for adding me super fast, and changed the spinpoint F3, what you think of http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=59


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithingya;13950718*
> Thanks for adding me super fast, and changed the spinpoint F3, what you think of http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=59


For the size, I'd rather just go full on Mid Tower. It looks nice, but it's a big mATX case. The NZXT Vulcan is the largest mATX case I'd go for. The only way I'd get the Fractal Arc Mini is if the case feet can fit on my desk. Even then, with it being 19inches long, I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## Smithingya

Tanks for the advice, but its the only minimalistic higher end matx only case asides the antec p183. I dont want too much bling-bling and show off; the only thing i want to show of is the inside







This one will get a option for a window so i can see my gene-z, youre right by saying it is quite big for matx case though.


----------



## Odracir

Why am I not on the list?


----------



## ITOzann

I badly want this board. But wonder if it would really be worth it to do a 3 way sli on it


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITOzann;13952117*
> I badly want this board. But wonder if it would really be worth it to do a 3 way sli on it


The only way it would be possible is if you had a dual gpu pcb and a single gpu pcb. There are only 2 x16 slots. The other one is only an x4 I believe. Not to mention that they would have to be single height.

I like your enthusiasm though!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hello all,

New Guy here, and this will be my first time self-build PC {Full upgrade of existing store bought system actually} and this is the MB I'm waiting for also, so thought I'd post and ask Kvjavs to add me to his list









My attempt will be revamping an existing HP Pavilion mATX system with some newer High End gear ...

*Stuff I HAVE and will Re-Use;*
*CASE* = HP Pavilion a6400f desktop w/ 500 GB Pocket Media bay/Drive (_but_ MB _is bad, and_ CPU _is Old_)
*HDD* = WesternDigital Caviar Black #WD1002FAEX, 1 TB, Sata II, 64 Mb cache
*POWER SUPPLY* = BFG X2 series 750 Watt
*VIDEO CARD* = XFX Radeon HD 5770, 1 GB
*CPU COOLER/FAN* = COOLERMASTER GEMINII S

*NEW Gear;*
*MOTHERBOARD* = ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z {Like Kvjavs, I was looking at the MSI Z68mA-ED55 (B3) until I saw this would soon be out.}
*PROCESSOR* = Intel Core i7-2600K
*RAM* = Not sure yet ?
either - 16 GB of COSAIR Vengeance 1600's in RED to match the ROG board
or - 16 GB of G.Skill RipJaws 1600's in RED (on sale CHEAP @ NewEgg)
{any advice ? I have some G.Skill Pi RAM now and think it's Great, new to OC'ing so help on RAM speed and latency is appreciated}

*FUTURE Gear;*
- upgrade the Video Card when the budget allows







maybe dual 5770's ?
- a *SSD*-HD to go with the Caviar Black also when the budget allows and prices come down









Any suggestions or advice is welcome as its gonna be my first build as well, so be gentle









Thanks,
- LAKF


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;13955220*
> Hello all,
> 
> New Guy here, and this will be my first time self-build PC {Full upgrade of existing store bought system actually} and this is the MB I'm waiting for also, so thought I'd post and ask Kvjavs to add me to his list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt will be revamping an existing HP Pavilion mATX system with some newer High End gear ...
> 
> *Stuff I HAVE and will Re-Use;*
> *CASE* = HP Pavilion a6400f desktop w/ 500 GB Pocket Media bay/Drive (_but_ MB _is bad, and_ CPU _is Old_)
> *HDD* = WesternDigital Caviar Black #WD1002FAEX, 1 TB, Sata II, 64 Mb cache
> *POWER SUPPLY* = BFG X2 series 750 Watt
> *VIDEO CARD* = XFX Radeon HD 5770, 1 GB
> *CPU COOLER/FAN* = COOLERMASTER GEMINII S
> 
> *NEW Gear;*
> *MOTHERBOARD* = ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z {Like Kvjavs, I was looking at the MSI Z68mA-ED55 (B3) until I saw this would soon be out.}
> *PROCESSOR* = Intel Core i7-2600K
> *RAM* = Not sure yet ?
> either - 16 GB of COSAIR Vengeance 1600's in RED to match the ROG board
> or - 16 GB of G.Skill RipJaws 1600's in RED (on sale CHEAP @ NewEgg)
> {any advice ? I have some G.Skill Pi RAM now and think it's Great, new to OC'ing so help on RAM speed and latency is appreciated}
> 
> *FUTURE Gear;*
> - upgrade the Video Card when the budget allows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe dual 5770's ?
> - a *SSD*-HD to go with the Caviar Black also when the budget allows and prices come down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or advice is welcome as its gonna be my first build as well, so be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> - LAKF


I would say buy your self a new case so all your new parts can be well ventilated.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13955294*
> I would say buy your self a new case so all your new parts can be well ventilated.


I second this. A good case can be had on the cheap. Here's an NZXT M59 for $50
I would personally go with the 8GB RipjawsX for memory.

*Off topic, what do you make of these rumors of Ryan Smyth back to Edmonton?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13955737*
> *Off topic, what do you make of these rumors of Ryan Smyth back to Edmonton?


Well Smyth supposedly said that was the first he had heard about it







... the inside info was all he said to Kings Mngmnt was IF it could help the team he wouldn't mind being traded back to Edmonton as he thinks he would finish out his career where it started anyways, and for family reasons ... but the Kings have NO NEED to trade him, and NO I don't think we'd be in the $8 Mil a year plus bidding war for Richards against the Rangers if we Did happen to trade Smyth, so IF this happened, Oilers fans might not like what the Kings get in exchange, or then again I really see no reason why Smyth wouldn't play out his final contract year with us, and then see about Edmonton as a UFA.







sorry for the rant, as you can tell Hockey is a passion









As for a NEW case ... ehhhh, I like the stealth / factory look of the HP and I've added fans and cooling, and don't seem to have an issue to speak of ... I guess I'd have to see down the road once it's all up and running ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13955737*
> I would personally go with the 8GB RipjawsX for memory.


Any reason you suggest these







@ $*84* per 8GB, over these







@ $*65* per 8GB ???

I know they look a tad cooler, but specs are the same, nearest I can tell ? they'll both look "RED" from above to match the MoB, and the non-X RipJaw series is $40 cheeper ? just curious if there's a reason behind the Rec.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;13955220*
> Hello all,
> 
> New Guy here, and this will be my first time self-build PC {Full upgrade of existing store bought system actually} and this is the MB I'm waiting for also, so thought I'd post and ask Kvjavs to add me to his list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt will be revamping an existing HP Pavilion mATX system with some newer High End gear ...
> 
> *Stuff I HAVE and will Re-Use;*
> *CASE* = HP Pavilion a6400f desktop w/ 500 GB Pocket Media bay/Drive (_but_ MB _is bad, and_ CPU _is Old_)
> *HDD* = WesternDigital Caviar Black #WD1002FAEX, 1 TB, Sata II, 64 Mb cache
> *POWER SUPPLY* = BFG X2 series 750 Watt
> *VIDEO CARD* = XFX Radeon HD 5770, 1 GB
> *CPU COOLER/FAN* = COOLERMASTER GEMINII S
> 
> *NEW Gear;*
> *MOTHERBOARD* = ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z {Like Kvjavs, I was looking at the MSI Z68mA-ED55 (B3) until I saw this would soon be out.}
> *PROCESSOR* = Intel Core i7-2600K
> *RAM* = Not sure yet ?
> either - 16 GB of COSAIR Vengeance 1600's in RED to match the ROG board
> or - 16 GB of G.Skill RipJaws 1600's in RED (on sale CHEAP @ NewEgg)
> {any advice ? I have some G.Skill Pi RAM now and think it's Great, new to OC'ing so help on RAM speed and latency is appreciated}
> 
> *FUTURE Gear;*
> - upgrade the Video Card when the budget allows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe dual 5770's ?
> - a *SSD*-HD to go with the Caviar Black also when the budget allows and prices come down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or advice is welcome as its gonna be my first build as well, so be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> - LAKF


Welcome Aboard!

And welcome to OCN! So far your rig is looking pretty solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odracir;13952036*
> Why am I not on the list?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITOzann;13952117*
> I badly want this board. But wonder if it would really be worth it to do a 3 way sli on it


Added you two to the list, sorry if it takes some time to add ya. I get carried away sometimes in other threads making fun of people or shouting about how mATX is the way to go for awesomeness and e-peen.


----------



## Ovlazek

Yeah I think Lombardi planted the thought. He wants a piece of our awesome crop of young'uns up front and hopes that we will overpay to get our precious Smytty back. As much as I would like to have him, he isn't worth giving up on the kids yet.

Here's hoping Teubert is as good as Oil Brass claims he is!







Figure Lombardi will resign Penner?









As far as the RAM goes, I just personally have experience with the X. My 4GB kit runs flawlessly at spec'd timings and speeds with my P8P67 Deluxe and 2500k. I've never used the old style Ripjaws before. G.Skill has impressed me so far. I'm sure that both are awesome choices.


----------



## Aeropath

read that the board will be $299.99 sigh


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;13958198*
> read that the board will be $299.99 sigh


I highly doubt it.


----------



## ITOzann

guys help! why should I choose this over the UD7. I can't make a final call between this board and the UD7. I love both, but I can't have both aiyah!!!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITOzann;13958608*
> guys help! why should I choose this over the UD7. I can't make a final call between this board and the UD7. I love both, but I can't have both aiyah!!!


Because mATX is manlyATX.

I'd only suggest the Maximus IV GENE-Z if you have a small case and like small form factor.


----------



## ITOzann

Super massive fail, by browsing on my phone I thought this was a MIVE thread ghghghg


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITOzann;13952117*
> I badly want this board. But wonder if it would really be worth it to do a 3 way sli on it


Just go all out and get dual 590s.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quite like the look of this board. Would pick it up if I didn't have a Gene III. If I do now its more of a side-grade. Bring on a X79 Gene!

P.S. Someone should def make a Fractal Define Mini quad gpu watercooled gene-z build. I'd love to see that!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Just go all out and get dual 590s.










People still buy 590's?







Those would get pretty dang hot in a mATX case. I would be worried.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


People still buy 590's?







Those would get pretty dang hot in a mATX case. I would be worried.


Heat isn't that bad if you have the right case. The 341 I think will be able to handle it, as the front 120mm will be blowing on the card along with a 120mm on the side. My 460 would never hit over 50c if i turned up my front fan AND my side fan... but since the front is so loud (needs to be cut), I don't.

My rig would be getting really hot in Bad Company 2, and pull a lot of power. My PSU would begin to rev up very loud and get hot, but since I installed those side fans, everything is nice and quiet and cool.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

the direct competitor of the maximus is the GIGABYTE GA-IV-UD2H Z68MX-B3 for 160$

http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3854#ov


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13965140*
> the direct competitor of the maximus is the GIGABYTE GA-IV-UD2H Z68MX-B3 for 160$


I'm set on the Gene. I already have the color scheme taken into account for the rest of my already purchased parts. I'm custom watercooling this build! First time too! I'm really excited here. COME OUT DANG IT.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;13958198*
> read that the board will be $299.99 sigh


This much is 100% true. I read the same thing. The MSRP is $299.99.

In Singapore Dollars.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;13968393*
> This much is 100% true. I read the same thing. The MSRP is $299.99.
> 
> In Singapore Dollars.


I hear it is about 23750 Albanian Lek.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13968525*
> I hear it is about 23750 Albanian Lek.


Too expensive for my blood! I wouldn't spend more than $235 or so, thanks.


----------



## ratbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;13965140*
> the direct competitor of the maximus is the GIGABYTE GA-IV-UD2H Z68MX-B3 for 160$
> 
> http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3854#ov


Sadly, no. The Gigabyte board is OK, but the slot layout is plain ole' stupid. The top slot is x16, but the third slot is only x4. The SLI/Crossfire slot that runs in x8 when running dual cards is the 4th one, which means almost every mATX case on the market won't work with dual two-slot cards. I think that puts the Gene-Z solidly ahead. Luckily, Newegg is letting me exchange it for credit towards the Gene-Z when it releases since they have the slot configuration listed wrong.

The rig: 2500k @ 4.6 on a 212+, 2x4GB G.Skill 1600, M4 64GB boot, F3 1TB storage with a Vertex 2 90GB for Smart Response cache, a pair of Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB, TX750W, Silverstone TJ08. As you can see in the gratuitous pic, there's no room to move the second card down to run SLI because the case sorta ends there. Yes, it would look nicer with a dusting and a modular PSU. No, I don't care, because I keep the side panel on









View attachment 216456


edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13819960*
> Idk if this counts but this place was on google and has a price of 180! Lets hope some legit places have the same price. http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=enter&thispage=01100300U032_BKG5882P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


Bottom Line is 'legit.' I bought my launch day E8600 from them and it arrived the next day.


----------



## Kvjavs

I wouldn't ever touch that Gigabyte Z68M-X UD2...

The PCI-E Lane assignments are silly. When you populate the second PCI-E lane it'll bottleneck the first PCI-E lane to x8... which yields no difference but I just don't like that.

At least the P8P67-M Pro you can assign the 3rd PCI-E lane to be x1 if you wanted to install a device in it, and the 4th to be x4.


----------



## Ovlazek

Doesn't the black x4 lane on the Asus boards run off of the Marvell SATA controller or something like that?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



edit:

Bottom Line is 'legit.' I bought my launch day E8600 from them and it arrived the next day.


Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## Ovlazek

Well Kvjavs, only about 24 hours until we find out if you are right about the release date!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13975917*
> Well Kvjavs, only about 24 hours until we find out if you are right about the release date!


Yup. Hopefully they don't pull an AMD and make it a paper release.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13975993*
> Yup. Hopefully they don't pull an AMD and make it a paper release.


That would be devastating...







I already have nearly everything for my build. I would hate to be waiting months for a motherboard.


----------



## Cranky000

Call me stupid for asking this but i had a quick browse, and is this just going to be the little brother to the Maximus IV Extreme ??

It seems to be lower on features and price.... budget board ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13976088*
> Call me stupid for asking this but i had a quick browse, and is this just going to be the little brother to the Maximus IV Extreme ??
> 
> It seems to be lower on features and price.... budget board ?


Well I guess it would be closer to being a little brother to the Maximus IV Extreme-Z. It's a mATX board so it is for small form factor builds where some features have to be sacrificed due to space constraints.


----------



## Cranky000

Ahhh right, makes sence i was wondering why....

I didnt realize thats what the Z was for =] thanks man =]


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranky000;13977494*
> Ahhh right, makes sence i was wondering why....
> 
> I didnt realize thats what the Z was for =] thanks man =]


Yeah the MIVE is on the P67 chipset while the MIVE-Z and MIVG-Z are both on the Z68 chipset.


----------



## IRO-Bot

I'm thinking about getting this board also. Barring it not being over $250. But I just happened to check Silverstone's site and looks like they got a new m-atx tower case which looks to be smaller than Fractal's or NZXT's. Althought I don't really like the idea of the inverted motherboard. They should of done the 90 degree turn like their Raven cases, now that would of been pretty cool. Hopefully it won't cost too much since it's a TJ model.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303&area=usa


----------



## IRO-Bot

Hmm guess they showed it back at CES and it's a remake of their previous model.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOOZArCV3qI[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ovlazek

Looks like an alright case. Still to big though.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;13955737*
> *Off topic, what do you make of these rumors of Ryan Smyth back to Edmonton?


*Off thread topic, but ...

what would you think of Smyth wearing a *Calgary* Jersey instead ?
















LOL


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hello all,

i'm also a new guy here and i'm also waiting for the release of the MIVGZ here in Germany. I'm building pcs since good old times e.g. DX4/100 for the release of Doom, Pentium 75, 200MMX, II400, III700, Athlon 800, 1200, 64 3400, 64 X2 4800 until my latest pc with a C2Q9450.

Since i'm regularly visiting lan parties, my newest pc built must have a light weighted, small and silent sff case. The C2Q9450 system now is built in a Sharkoon Rebel 12 big tower system, but i'm getting tired with carrying a weight far over 14kg/31pd around to the next lan party!

current gaming system:
- Asus P5QDeluxe Mobo
- C2Q9450 2,66GHz and 2x6MB 2nd Level Cache
- Xigmatek Aegir CPU Heatsink
- 8GB G.Skill DDR2
- Gigabyte Radeon HD5870 with 1GB
- 2 x DVD-burners
- RAID0 out of 2x Seagate 320GB
- 2 x 1 TB Samsung F3 for data
- Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCIex x1
- Sharkoon Rebel 12 Big Tower
- Corsair 520W power source
- Dual heading Samsung 27" and 22"

latest *NEW* configuration (***old parts):
- Asus ROG Maximus IV Gene Z (*OF COURSE!*)
- Core i7 2600K
- 8GB G.Skill or something else fitting from the Memory Compatibility List of the ASUS MoBo (Also not out yet!)
- ***Gigabyte Radeon HD5870 with 1GB
- ***1 x DVD-burner
- ***Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCIex x1
- 128GB Crucial m4 SSD
- 3TB Seagate Barracude XT for data
- Cooler Master 600W Silent Pro power source
- Fractal Design Define Mini case
- Noctua NH-D14 cpu heatsink (*unsure)
- ***Dual heading Samsung 27" and 22"

-> new system will be around 1100€ thats about 1580US$

This will be the first time ever i'm using mikro-atx for sparing weight and system size. The MIVGZ has the best microatx layout for using my seperate X-Fi Titanium next to my Radeon HD5870. The other boards either have a bad layout, won't support Lucid Virtu, don't have a tru UEFI BIOS or lacking good onboard to case I/O like USB 3.0 e.g.

Some remarks already for someone who plans the usage of memory with large heatsinks: Be aware that the cooling pins aren't too high for getting incompatible with a lot of CPU tower heatsinks, e.g. the latest be quiet dark rock pro.
Lian Li PC-A04: Be aware that the maximum height of a tower CPU heatsink does not exceed 156mm for you can't close the side door if the heatsink is larger then that!

And now may the force be with us that the release date stays on the june 28th. I'm waiting since the beginning of the year and my new system is getting delayed and delayed:
first the B1-steppng SATAII-bug of P67, then better wait for Z68 for new features like Lucid Virtu, then waiting for a good and fine microatx case WITH USB3.0 and finally waiting for a good mobo design, the ROG-release... never have had such a painful prebuilt time ever before. A history full of glitches = latest Intel platform.
And crossing fingers that AMDs new plattform will get successful also: competition is good for business!

regards
Woschdsubbn, waiting already too long!


----------



## shinso

Hello Everybody!
Plz add me to the list of owners of this mobo)

and i want to read your opinion about this config:
proc: i5 2500k ~ 4.5-5.2 GHr
mobo: ASUS Maximus iv Gene-Z
hdd: WD 500 Gb WD5003ABYX
ddr3: crucial ballstix 2x2Gb 8-8-8-24
cooler: Xigmatek Colosseum
SSD: 32Gb intel (system only)
VGA: still thinking about video)

p.s. sorry about my scanty english)


----------



## slider162

Just ordered mine from Amazon via Electronica Direct. It said 1 left in stock. I am not holding my breath though. Search for Gene-z, it doesn't have a picture. It still says 1 left in stock after I placed my order. Might have to cancel if this isn't legit.


----------



## slider162

I'm currently running the following.

Thermaltake Armor A30 (Modded to fit cooler)
Corsair Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler
ASUS P8P67-M PRO
I-7 2600K
EVGA GeForce GTX 580
Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W PSU
Crucial 256GB M4 SSD
Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC3-17000

The Crucial SSD HDDs have issues. There are workarounds, but be aware of them before jumping pulling the trigger on and SSD.

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Solution-C300-Disk-Freeze-ups-in-Windows-7-solved-for-me/td-p/38766

They already released a firmware update for the M4. It solves most issues. Enabling hot swap in the bios, I believe, solves the rest.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated the "will be owners" list. Welcome to OCN by the way everyone who just joined! I'm glad to see people are signing up for OCN and making their first post in this group.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;13987706*
> Hello all,
> 
> ...
> 
> latest *NEW* configuration (***old parts):
> - Asus ROG Maximus IV Gene Z (*OF COURSE!*)
> - Core i7 2600K
> - 8GB G.Skill or something else fitting from the Memory Compatibility List of the ASUS MoBo (Also not out yet!)
> - ***Gigabyte Radeon HD5870 with 1GB
> - ***1 x DVD-burner
> - ***Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCIex x1
> - 128GB Crucial m4 SSD
> - 3TB Seagate Barracude XT for data
> - Cooler Master 600W Silent Pro power source
> - Fractal Design Define Mini case
> - Noctua NH-D14 cpu heatsink (*unsure)
> - ***Dual heading Samsung 27" and 22"
> 
> -> new system will be around 1100€ thats about 1580US$
> 
> This will be the first time ever i'm using mikro-atx for sparing weight and system size. The MIVGZ has the best microatx layout for using my seperate X-Fi Titanium next to my Radeon HD5870. The other boards either have a bad layout, won't support Lucid Virtu, don't have a tru UEFI BIOS or lacking good onboard to case I/O like USB 3.0 e.g.
> 
> Some remarks already for someone who plans the usage of memory with large heatsinks: Be aware that the cooling pins aren't too high for getting incompatible with a lot of CPU tower heatsinks, e.g. the latest be quiet dark rock pro.
> Lian Li PC-A04: Be aware that the maximum height of a tower CPU heatsink does not exceed 156mm for you can't close the side door if the heatsink is larger then that!
> 
> And now may the force be with us that the release date stays on the june 28th. I'm waiting since the beginning of the year and my new system is getting delayed and delayed:
> first the B1-steppng SATAII-bug of P67, then better wait for Z68 for new features like Lucid Virtu, then waiting for a good and fine microatx case WITH USB3.0 and finally waiting for a good mobo design, the ROG-release... never have had such a painful prebuilt time ever before. A history full of glitches = latest Intel platform.
> And crossing fingers that AMDs new plattform will get successful also: competition is good for business!
> 
> regards
> Woschdsubbn, waiting already too long!


Your new rig looks pretty solid. I'm not sure about the heatsink though, it's VERY large. You may want to look into getting one of the Corsair H50/H60/H70's, or Antec 620's... possibly a low profile cooler to blow some air onto the mosfets while overclocking such as the GeminII S or something similar from Noctua.

What's great about the Maximus, is you can sell your X-Fi sound card if you so chose, considering the onboard audio chipset allows the X-Fi CODEC (yes, it's a codec for onboard, not a chip). So you can go Crossfire/SLI if you so choose. I know I'll be selling my sound card if the board is affordable. I don't want to spend over $250 for it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;13988607*
> Just ordered mine from Amazon via Electronica Direct. It said 1 left in stock. I am not holding my breath though. Search for Gene-z, it doesn't have a picture. It still says 1 left in stock after I placed my order. Might have to cancel if this isn't legit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;13988704*
> I'm currently running the following.
> 
> Thermaltake Armor A30 (Modded to fit cooler)
> Corsair Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler
> ASUS P8P67-M PRO
> I-7 2600K
> EVGA GeForce GTX 580
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W PSU
> Crucial 256GB M4 SSD
> Seagate Momentus XT 500GB
> 4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 PC3-17000
> 
> The Crucial SSD HDDs have issues. There are workarounds, but be aware of them before jumping pulling the trigger on and SSD.
> 
> http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/Solution-C300-Disk-Freeze-ups-in-Windows-7-solved-for-me/td-p/38766
> 
> They already released a firmware update for the M4. It solves most issues. Enabling hot swap in the bios, I believe, solves the rest.


Another pretty solid looking rig. Not a big fan of that case however, but I can understand why other's would enjoy it. Just too long for me, but I'm envious of the 200mm fan on top. With a PSU that large hopefully you'll be making a mATX powerhouse and getting a second 580.









Once again, welcome everyone. If I missed your name, please alert me and I'll add it ASAP. So far the board hasn't been spotted on Newegg, but June 24th isn't over yet.


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13989124*
> Another pretty solid looking rig. Not a big fan of that case however, but I can understand why other's would enjoy it. Just too long for me, but I'm envious of the 200mm fan on top. With a PSU that large hopefully you'll be making a mATX powerhouse and getting a second 580.


I feel the longer case is required for the H70 which doesn't flex much. The modded 3.5" HDD tray worked perfectly as a radiator holder. The distance between the CPU and the 3.5" HDD tray couldn't be better. Cut the 3.5" HDD tray in half and mount the radiator with both fans installed. I'll take pics when I swap the motherboards.

I tried to futureproof with the PSU. I don't have any current plans to SLI though.

I did swap the H70 fans out with a pair of Noctua NF-P12. The stock fans are way to loud.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13989124*
> Once again, welcome everyone. If I missed your name, please alert me and I'll add it ASAP. So far the board hasn't been spotted on Newegg, but June 24th isn't over yet.


I'm wondering if we may see it on Frys.com first considering that's where Formula X is happening this weekend.


----------



## WindSlash

I just placed an order with buy.com for $186 - $10 off $150 coupon - 5% shop discover cashback = $167.20.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindSlash;13989601*
> I just placed an order with buy.com for $186 - $10 off $150 coupon - 5% shop discover cashback = $167.20.


Please let us know when you receive the board. It would be greatly appreciated by the lot of us.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*$176.00* here ... http://www.electronicscastle.com/max...e-p-79478.html ... though yeah I'm waiting for *Fry's*, *Newegg* or *TigerDirect* myself like most of you







... just posting showing that the one guy who thought it would be $300 was off by a little bit









Fry's DID JUST ADD the *MATRIX GTX580 *video card







... DAMN *$530*







... http://www.frys.com/product/6678704 too much for me


----------



## Ovlazek

There is a local store here in Edmonton that ships Canada-wide that I am waiting to have it. They usually have things on release date. www.memoryexpress.com Free shipping if you are ordering more than $250 worth.

Of course if they don't have it in a very short time after newegg.ca, I will probably get it online.


----------



## MoMurda

YAY! Under 200!!!!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Looks like an alright case. Still to big though.


Yeah, but it's a little smaller than the NZXT.

Silverstone TJ08-E: Height = 374mm, Depth = 385mm

NZXT Vulcan: Height = 422mm, 380 w/o handle, Depth = 406mm


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;13992342*
> YAY! Under 200!!!!


Looks like it ...

New links;

- http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Motherboard-Released-and-Priced-208051.shtml
Quote:


> According to a post made by an Asus rep on the XtremeSystems forum, the recommended retail price is set at *$185* and the Maximus IV Gene-Z should reach retail store shelves soon.


[email protected] post #49 - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?270810-ASUS-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-launched-today/page3 - I'd expect it to be listed on NewEgg, Fry's et all on MONDAY 27th

- http://legitreviews.com/news/10921/


----------



## Kvjavs

Thanks for the info everybody... I'm really hoping this releases tomorrow. Either way, I can't buy it until July. But definitely gonna get one.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherboards/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z.htm

the cpu is a list of days,

its meaning is...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;13994820*
> Looks like it ...
> 
> New links;
> 
> - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Motherboard-Released-and-Priced-208051.shtml
> 
> [email protected] post #49 - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?270810-ASUS-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-launched-today/page3 - I'd expect it to be listed on NewEgg, Fry's et all on MONDAY 27th
> 
> - http://legitreviews.com/news/10921/


Excellent finds! Good job.








Also, looks like there was a $15 price drop on MIIIG on newegg.com this afternoon. Must be trying to get rid of them or something.









Off topic, Hey Kings fan... Looks like LA-EDM deal is done hey?
Gilbert Brule and a 4th round pick to LA for Ryan Smyth.


----------



## slider162

Got my tracking number. Fingers crossed


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherb..._IV_GENE-Z.htm

the cpu is a list of days, its meaning is...


ASUS just added/UPDATED the Qualified memory list too ...

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int..._IV_GENEZ/#MSL

OR/

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...&model=Maximus IV GENE-Z


----------



## tsxboy

Does that Mean it should be in stores Soon?

Do you guys know if Microcenter or Frys would get it as soon as Newegg or what not?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Does that Mean it should be in stores Soon?


 I'd suspect you'll see it MONDAY ...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Do you guys know if Microcenter or Frys would get it as soon as Newegg or what not?


Don't know about MicroCenter ... but the FRY'S in SUNNYVALE, CA. has it TODAY







and sounds like they're doing some special deals on ASUS boards, Graphics cards and what not at the ROG Formula event http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...5230#post15230 ... live stream & Chat in progress


----------



## Ovlazek

I just contacted my local MemoryExpress here in Canada asking about this board. He said the usual thing "hard to say" yadda yadda yadda... but he DID tell me to check back on Monday. Sounds promising to me!


----------



## Kand

Tough call. P8P67 Deluxe or Gene Z.

mATX with X-Fi or full ATX with a bevy of features?

What I'd really want to know is the bundle that comes with the Gene Z...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kand*


Tough call. P8P67 Deluxe or Gene Z.

mATX with X-Fi or full ATX with a bevy of features?

What I'd really want to know is the bundle that comes with the Gene Z...


I've got a P8P67 Deluxe and it is a seriously solid board. You won't regret it if you go that route. Time will tell with the gene though.

I think it depends solely on form factor. If you want a sff build go with the Gene. If you don't care about size, I think the P67 Deluxe is definitely the way to go.


----------



## bufu994

http://www.pccomponentes.com/asus_ma...iv_gene_z.html

jaja it was there since like 1 week

like 3-4 days it was on stock and now it ran out ....

but i was so in love with the CROSSHAIR 5 and the dream bulldozers and it made me too ignorant :S

Ive been thinking it for days now and finally I will probably get a it and make a sandy bridge build instead of bulldozer :S


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


http://www.pccomponentes.com/asus_ma...iv_gene_z.html

jaja it was there since like 1 week

like 3-4 days it was on stock and now it ran out ....

but i was so in love with the CROSSHAIR 5 and the dream bulldozers and it made me too ignorant :S

Ive been thinking it for days now and finally I will probably get a it and make a sandy bridge build instead of bulldozer :S



Same here, I was debating about the BD or just Build me a SB... I already have the SB processor, Just waiting on this board...

Im using the CHIV right now with 1090T and its great. But Never went Intel in a Long long time since pentium2s lol. Gl.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Same here, I was debating about the BD or just Build me a SB... I already have the SB processor, Just waiting on this board...

Im using the CHIV right now with 1090T and its great. But Never went Intel in a Long long time since pentium2s lol. Gl.


I'd go with SB to be honest.

Ivy Bridge will work with 1155 socket motherboards, and SB is already known to be a great architecture. So far we know nothing about Bulldozer except that it will constantly be delayed, and that they NEED 8 cores to even consider competing with a quad core from Intel with 8 threads.


----------



## tsxboy

they need to hurry and release this motherboard in our local stores... checked today and microcenter and frys don't even have them in their system... Atlanta ga area.. sigh...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


they need to hurry and release this motherboard in our local stores... checked today and microcenter and frys don't even have them in their system... Atlanta ga area.. sigh...


Well as I said in an earlier post, my local store told me to that they should have it by the end of the week, but to check again with them on Monday.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


... check again with them on Monday.











*BUT I WANT IT NOW !!!* 
I just got the i7 2600K, 16 GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600's in *Racing RED*!







, and a new OEM copy of Win7 Pro - 64bit.

So I NEED this Board NOW !!!









Still up for debate ... the System COOLER ... while I like the CoolerMaster GeminII S that I have, and it's one of the FEW high performance Air coolers I can get to fit in the HP case ... I'm thinking about maybe trying out the Corsair Hydro Series H60 ... *anyone care to share an opinion ??? or recommend something else ???*

Also up for debate ... graphics card upgrades ... do I crossfireX a 2nd HD 5770 or do I buy a new ASUS GeForce GTX 560 or ASUS Radeon HD 6950 or something else ???

And if it's on SALE, do I spring for a 64 GB SSD to take advantage of the ISRT ???

I know if only money where NO object I'd just do it all ... but alas ...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Still up for debate ... the System COOLER ... while I like the CoolerMaster GeminII S that I have, and it's one of the FEW high performance Air coolers I can get to fit in the HP case ... I'm thinking about maybe trying out the Corsair Hydro Series H60 ... anyone care to share an opinion ???

Also up for debate ... graphics card upgrades ... do I crossfireX a 2nd HD 5770 or do I buy a new ASUS GeForce GTX 560 or ASUS Radeon HD 6950 or something else ???

And if it's on SALE, do I spring for a 64 GB SSD to take advantage of the ISRT ???

I know if only money where NO object I'd just do it all ... but alas ...










Do you know the clearance for a heatsink in that case? I have used the Corsair Hydro series but they always seem to fail to live up to my expectations.

As far as the gpu goes, I would stick with a single 5770 for now and get a SSD. As far as I am concerned, it is a must have for any build. I have a LOT of computers and all but one have an ssd. That one is the biggest pain to use. Save up and get a kick ass gpu when you can afford a 6950 or the next series is out.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14015328*
> Do you know the clearance for a heatsink in that case? I have used the Corsair Hydro series but they always seem to fail to live up to my expectations.
> 
> As far as the gpu goes, I would stick with a single 5770 for now and get a SSD. As far as I am concerned, it is a must have for any build. I have a LOT of computers and all but one have an ssd. That one is the biggest pain to use. Save up and get a kick ass gpu when you can afford a 6950 or the next series is out.


Thanks for the feedback Ovlazek,

- I've been reading some poor reviews on the Corsair hydro coolers as well, but was still curious.

- I didn't measure, but I know I originally bought the COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 which is I guess 141 mm tall and the top of it would just hit/rub/keep the side cover from seating 100% properly ... which is why I jumped down to the COOLER MASTER GeminII S ... but I just tested it on 'Core Temp' and got a 57c high under gaming load. So ???? not sure if that's too high, for the Rig listed below ... and was thinking IF I should get something better for the NEW rig ?

- Yeah I tend to agree with your thought, do a small SSD now that I CAN afford, and then budget for the ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 580 later
















- PS {_*off topic*_} Give Smyth a big Welcome back Home ... we kept him safe for you







though he's a little more used up and A LOT slower than you might remember







... you guys have a bright future ahead for your team if Tambo doesn't mess it up ... but hopefully we can win one or two cups before you guys start giving us a run for our money in the West.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14016343*
> - I didn't measure, but I know I originally bought the COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 which is I guess 141 mm tall and the top of it would just hit/rub/keep the side cover from seating 100% properly ... which is why I jumped down to the COOLER MASTER GeminII S ... but I just tested it on 'Core Temp' and got a 57c high under gaming load. So ???? not sure if that's too high, for the Rig listed below ... and was thinking IF I should get something better for the NEW rig ?
> 
> - PS {_*off topic*_} Give Smyth a big Welcome back Home ... we kept him safe for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though he's a little more used up and A LOT slower than you might remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you guys have a bright future ahead for your team if Tambo doesn't mess it up ... but hopefully we can win one or two cups before you guys start giving us a run for our money in the West.


Another thing you have to consider with coolers is that you bought Vengeance ram. That stuff is pretty tall so you also have to worry about clearance over it. I'll check into coolers under 140mm that have clearance over that ram tomorrow but it's too late to right now.







:

Off topic- Smytty coming back to Edmonton is more of a mentorship thing. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a good role model that actually wants to come to Edmonton? Not many quality veteran free agents are jumping at the bit to come here instead of a place like LA or SJ. The guy is a heart and soul Oiler. I'm going to shell out $500 and get a pair of tickets to the home opener this year.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Updated the "will be owners" list. Welcome to OCN by the way everyone who just joined! I'm glad to see people are signing up for OCN and making their first post in this group.
Your new rig looks pretty solid. I'm not sure about the heatsink though, it's VERY large. You may want to look into getting one of the Corsair H50/H60/H70's, or Antec 620's... possibly a low profile cooler to blow some air onto the mosfets while overclocking such as the GeminII S or something similar from Noctua. What's great about the Maximus, is you can sell your X-Fi sound card if you so chose, considering the onboard audio chipset allows the X-Fi CODEC (yes, it's a codec for onboard, not a chip). So you can go Crossfire/SLI if you so choose. I know I'll be selling my sound card if the board is affordable. I don't want to spend over $250 for it though.


Thank you very much for your warm welcome here!

Yes, maybe i'll better buy another heatsink and also maybe a topblowing one, but here i'm a bit unsure about the space consumption whether a tower fan will easily fit into my case, a topblowing cpu heatsink could be incompatible with a top or back mounted extra case fan...

Concerning the audio system: I'm very unsure about the gaming quality, gaming compatibilty and performance of the onboard "SupremeFX X-Fi 2"-solution in comparison to my X-Fi Titanium card.
Strange: The ROG-Asus Homepage lists Realtek-Sounddrivers for MIVGZ atm!
Ok, to be honest i'm NOT going to miss those always faulty Creative drivers and the ROG Homepage for our MIVGZ is not completed yet: The memory compatibility list is missing whether the CPU support list has been added the last days.

*UPDATE*: Oh, i've found the memory support list on the original ASUS Global-Homepage here! Now i must have a look into it, if my selection of G.Skill will fit to first BIOS version 0208.

P.S.: All important webshops here in germany are posting: "not yet", "release in few days", "takes up to 2 weeks", "reservation possible" ....


----------



## lucas.vulcan

still not available, I think as I had expected to be 28 tomorrow


----------



## Odracir

http://www.kitguru.net/components/mo...d-review-matx/

New review! CanÂ´t wait


----------



## Ovlazek

I don't know anything about Excaliberpc but right now they have 41 in stock.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/607852/as...e-z-intel.html

Good store? I'm in Canada so I'm not ordering one from here but if anyone else has experience with them. Congrats.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I don't know anything about Excaliberpc but right now they have 41 in stock.

http://www.excaliberpc.com/607852/as...e-z-intel.html

Good store? I'm in Canada so I'm not ordering one from here but if anyone else has experience with them. Congrats.


Personally I'd rather wait to see it for sale on NCIX or Newegg.


----------



## Ovlazek

I'm waiting for Memory Express but I am also checking Newegg constantly.

Memory Express did add the ROG 580 and a G74 laptop this morning so I am very hopeful the MIVG will follow shortly.


----------



## IRO-Bot

ExclaliburPC is pretty reputable. Newegg is really slow right now. Either they're updating or a lot of people are swarming it for that board, lol.

I can't even search on Newegg right now.


----------



## ratbuddy

Newegg has been very slow the past few days. Probably under attack or something.


----------



## IRO-Bot

It was fine last night. I was searching on their site without a problem.


----------



## MoMurda

Stupid Amazon.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

my vulcan just waiting for the maximus IV gene


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Pretty new review, but in german here at Hartware.net

I'm trying to translate some interesting things about the audio "X-Fi onboard", sorry for my bad english.

Quote:



ASUS delivers with the Maximus IV Gene-Z a feigned especial onboard sound solution: Supreme X-Fi 2. Yes, correct that sounds like something from Creative. The solution supports the Creative EAX Advanced HD 5.0 Codec, THX TruStudio PRO and ALchemy. But in truth, the chip is the Realtek ALC889-IC and all features are delivered just with a software solution. However to stay fair, the ALC889 is among the highclass soundchips.


Hm, maybe i'll give it a try first and if i'm not happy with the onboard pseudo software X-Fi i'm going to set up my Titanium X-Fi card instead and i'm going to stand the fight with those faulty Creative drivers again.

All quiet on the front in middle europe: All stores are free off Asus M4GZ, yet.


----------



## Ovlazek

Does anyone know the specific Asus part number for this board?


----------



## WindSlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Does anyone know the specific Asus part number for this board?


I believe it's M4G-Z

UPC is 6 10839 18115 5


----------



## Ovlazek

Great! Memory Express is putting one on hold for me. It's not even on their inventory yet and I have one on hold! It will be in tomorrow (June 28th).

Prepare yourselves! mATX awesomeness is about to ensue!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14025047*
> Stupid Amazon.


They have it ... http://www.amazon.com/Asus-MAXIMUSIVGENE-Z-Lga1155-Tweaklt-Connect/dp/B005584ZHQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1309218200&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: Asus MAXIMUSIVGENE-Z Z68 Lga1155 Tweaklt Rog Cpnt Connect Gpu: Electronics[/URL] ... it says 20 in stock, but they are also charging $198.19 which is more than I've read the retail was suppose to be, I'm still waiting on FRY'S or NEWEGG myself.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14028085*
> They have it ... Amazon.com: Asus MAXIMUSIVGENE-Z Z68 Lga1155 Tweaklt Rog Cpnt Connect Gpu: Electronics ... it says 20 in stock, but they are also charging $198.19 which is more than I've read the retail was suppose to be, I'm still waiting on FRY'S or NEWEGG myself.


Good find! Unfortunately this confirms that I will have to wait an additional 2 weeks before I can buy one, unless I get a $90 processor to go with it...

Or sell my stuff before I buy.


----------



## WindSlash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14028085*
> They have it ... Amazon.com: Asus MAXIMUSIVGENE-Z Z68 Lga1155 Tweaklt Rog Cpnt Connect Gpu: Electronics ... it says 20 in stock, but they are also charging $198.19 which is more than I've read the retail was suppose to be, I'm still waiting on FRY'S or NEWEGG myself.


That's actually a 3rd party seller on Amazon, not sold by Amazon directly. It's interesting/weird that there's no "buy" nor "add to cart" button available for anyone to buy it...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14027081*
> Great! Memory Express is putting one on hold for me. It's not even on their inventory yet and I have one on hold! It will be in tomorrow (June 28th).
> 
> Prepare yourselves! mATX awesomeness is about to ensue!


If Memory Express has it already, why doesn't NCIX or Newegg? Something's fishy there. I suspect MemExp won't get it as early as they expect to.


----------



## WindSlash

My motherboard just got shipped today. Looks like I won't be able to get it until next week though...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14028785*
> If Memory Express has it already, why doesn't NCIX or Newegg? Something's fishy there. I suspect MemExp won't get it as early as they expect to.


I'm just going with what they told me. I was talking with James on the south side location. Who was at the same time talking to Keith in purchasing. I don't know what else I can say...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I'm just going with what they told me. I was talking with James on the south side location. Who was at the same time talking to Keith in purchasing. I don't know what else I can say...



I know. We only know what we are told. I just hope that you were told correctly.

I've purchased quite a bit from Memory Express and they're not typically the first to get a brand new product. I'd expect to see it at Newegg before I'd see them with it, at the very least.

I just hope they get moving. It's taken long enough to get this board released. There's been working samples (of the final product, not a mockup or test board) in the wild since early May. It shouldn't take them this long to mass-produce and ship them out.


----------



## ablearcher

oops









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1618716


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


oops









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1618716


Mind telling us where you got it? Please and thank you!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Mind telling us where you got it? Please and thank you!










 buy.com, but that was last wednessday, when buy.com itself still had stock, and didn't resell from beachaudio.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


oops









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1618716


Let me first to congratulate you on being the first official "Owner" in the group!

Hoping to buy mine this weekend









Updated the group with ablearcher as the first owner. Also added a review section.

As always, if I miss anything, don't hesitate to point it out and let me know, as this is my first ever group I've managed. Will love suggestions and help along the way.

This group is for everyone, not just me.









If anyone knows how to post the code for signatures within the BB code format and have it not actually process, please let me know. I have been having troubles with it turning itself on, essentially.

***EDIT***

Figured it out... here's the signature for the group. If anyone has any suggestions feel free to make an addition, but don't change it drastically:

Signature:
*ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners.html"][CENTER][B]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/B][/center][/URL]

[/CODE]
***EDIT #2***
No longer taking "Will Be Owners", only "Owners".

If you do not have it yet, but put in an order, an invoice will suffice, just blur out sensitive information. If you fail to do so I'll add you to the list, but have a mod remove the photo.

Thanks for the patience everyone!


----------



## tsxboy

Will be checking shipments tomorrow at ATL, GA location of Frys and Microcenter to see if they have some that came in. They need to hurry up...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Google shopping Search = http://www.google.com/#hl=en&xhr=t&q...w=1680&bih=919

How do some of these off the wall unknows have it ? and yet Fry's, NewEgg and TigerDirect don't yet ? *** ! come on !!!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Also no news for germany: "Delivered in about 1 week" and more of such useless infos. Maybe the ship from far east with those ASUS M4GZ containers is heavily belated coz of those pirate clowns near Somalia?
















@ablearcher: Very impressive built!

I'm a bit curious about this Silverstone Fortress case: Mustn't one have pretty tiny little fingers for building a computer inside it? Or is it just some special know how about the build order?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Mind telling us where you got it? Please and thank you!










idem je suis jaloux


----------



## lucas.vulcan

**** I want to be rude but I'm tired of waiting


----------



## Kvjavs

It will be out soon everybody, just simma donna.









Can't wait for it myself, considering a new case... possibly a Vulcan or the In Win Dragon Slayer (or their no-name equivilant). Both I like for different reasons. The 341 is nice, but has it's flaws. I need something with a bit more ease of use while working on the inside, and the 341 just doesn't offer it like I need it to.

Besides I like the fact the Vulcan can have a 200mm fan on the side







or the Dragon Slayer having 4 120mm fans. AIRFLOW TO THE MAX! xD


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I asked ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2554-TEST-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z&p=17838&viewfull=1#post17838 ... and got
Quote:


> No firm date but I have been told "late this week", so I'd say early next week (standard self-protecting disclaimers withstanding)..


... for a reply, so there ya go







more waiting


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14036466*
> I asked ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2554-TEST-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z&p=17838&viewfull=1#post17838 ... and got
> ... for a reply, so there ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more waiting


I'm trying to convince myself this is a good thing. Makes me pace myself and gives me lots of time to do the mods for my case. I'll post some pictures for you guys in the next couple days. I'm watercooling an i7 in this board.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14032850*
> Also no news for germany: "Delivered in about 1 week" and more of such useless infos. Maybe the ship from far east with those ASUS M4GZ containers is heavily belated coz of those pirate clowns near Somalia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ablearcher: Very impressive built!
> 
> I'm a bit curious about this Silverstone Fortress case: Mustn't one have pretty tiny little fingers for building a computer inside it? Or is it just some special know how about the build order?


Just plan ahead. The only real things to worry about:

cable routing, specifically the SATA cables. (otherwise, the cable management holes are plentiful, and well placed)

remove the angled 120 over the mobo, first.

if your GPU is too long, remove the angled 120 bracket at the bottom, too.

Install the CPU HSF before installing the mobo. However, the side panels come off, making installing a HSF after mobo placement a bit easier. (but still near impossible)

There is more space than meets the eye on the back side where the HDDs are. Just route your cables properly, and plan ahead. A moduler PSU is a requirement, not a vanity, here (unless if your PSU is *very* short).

Otherwise, the case has a few flaws, the most major of which, is that it is one slot space away from being a full ATX case (it still only has 4 slots, however, the left and right sides have this "empty space" that equal about 2 slots, so one more will make it full ATX with a bit of rearrangement).

IMO, the FT03 is what I was always looking for in a mATX case (and I have had a lot of them in the pursuit of perfection







), however, I will be replacing this sooner or later due to the size issue, and the weak side panel attachment (it seems to be purposefully designed to fall off when being lifted). That being said, this case is the case I have felt the most content with, so far.

In M4G-Z news, I found out the XMP profiles also auto overclock the CPU







Now my CPU is stuck at 1.28V, 3.8GHz, lol... Oh, well.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

the site of asus maximus motherboard in IV-Z gene there is no reference to the memory and cpu probably to add the user manual that failed before.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;14037150*
> the site of asus maximus motherboard in IV-Z gene there is no reference to the memory and cpu probably to add the user manual that failed before.


There is both a memory QVL and CPU compat list there... and my manual (from my Maximus IV GENE-Z box







) isn't a fail... it's rather large for a mobo manual, and completely in English. The only tricky part is an added leaflet to warn Windows XP users AHCI is enabled by default, and you'd need to load the Intel drivers off of the driver CD during setup...


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;14037250*
> There is both a memory QVL and CPU compat list there... and my manual (from my Maximus IV GENE-Z box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) isn't a fail... it's rather large for a mobo manual, and completely in English. The only tricky part is an added leaflet to warn Windows XP users AHCI is enabled by default, and you'd need to load the Intel drivers off of the driver CD during setup...


je parle du site internet, pas de la boite


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Ouais ce qu'il dit ... qu'est-il c'était
















I'm guessing it was about waiting so damn long for these boards ... but [email protected] (oops guess it was actually [email protected] this time) posting again in the above thread saying they should be on store shelves by the end of this week !


----------



## Ovlazek

Yeah Memory Express let me down today. No call..
Guess I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Yeah Memory Express let me down today. No call..
Guess I'll just keep waiting.










I'm sorry. I truly wish I had been wrong. Then I'd have driven there myself to pick up a board! (I currently live about 3.5 hours out of the city...)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I found a new *IN-DEPTH-DETAILED Review* of the Board ...

http://www.kitguru.net/components/mo...ew-matx/all/1/

Quote:



The Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard is no 'cut down' half assed product. As it is a 'Republic Of Gamers' product, it brings a wealth of enthusiast grade overclocking and tweaking options to the table. It supports the latest Sandybridge 'K' range of processors and officially can support 32gb of DDR3 memory up to a frequency of 2400mhz. It has onboard SupremeFX X-Fi 2 for ultimate sound quality and also supports both CrossfireX and Sli configurations. The Z68 platform is set to give Intel a 'fresh' start for Sandybridge.

As we hoped, the Micro ATX Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard delivers the goods without compromising on features. The bundle Asus have included is thorough, and the manual is well written, covering every aspect of system install and bios tuning that a user could ever need. It may sound like a small point, but some manuals we have read recently don't go into fine detail with some of the bios settings, potentially causing confusion for the user base.

Overclocking is well supported because there are several built in options with 'safe' voltage settings, sure to be a favourite with inexperienced users who still want substantial performance gains. We had hoped that the Core i7 2600k would overclock well on the board, and it didn't disappoint, hitting 4.6ghz via a simple bios change and 4.8ghz with a decent air cooler and manual tuning. 5ghz+ would be possible with high end water cooling or phase change. Additionally, ROG connect is a popular option for hardcore system tweakers, as you can connect a laptop for on the fly hardware readout and changes.

The Maximus IV Gene-Z design is exceptional&#8230; with USB 3.0, SATA 6Gbps, CrossfireX and SLI support and the board will also handle memory up to 2,400mhz, with custom profile settings. Media aficionados will be chuffed to see that high grade audio SupremeFX X-FI is included and the back I/O port is fully loaded to satisfy even the most demanding setup.

We tested today with two single slot Powercolor HD6850 graphics cards &#8230; an ideal partner for a high grade media center, with a potential focus on 1080p gaming. The single slot design lowers the internal footprint and aids airflow inside a restricted chassis. While the slots downgrade to 8x/8x when more than one card is used it really doesn't affect performance with current discrete solutions.

Online pricing starts around *Â£135*, offering fantastic value for money.

*Pros*:
Excellent design
fully loaded
SLI and Crossfire support
memory support is first class
great price point

*Cons*:
Two cards is the limit

*Kitguru says*: Another excellent product from the Asus engineering team.


----------



## kevink82

Mine just came in the mail will upload some pics once i get home.


----------



## utnorris

Just an FYI, Ewiz.com has it instock at $174 minus a $15 off code making it $159 before shipping.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Discount code is FIREWORKS


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just an FYI, Ewiz.com has it instock at $174 minus a $15 off code making it $159 before shipping.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Discount code is FIREWORKS


really nice deal. I wish I didn't live in CA!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Useful info !!! *







once we can get our hands on one







... 
*Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS Guide - Overclocking* 
by *[email protected] *

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

Quote:



The Maximus IV Gene-Z is the smaller sibling to the flagship Maximus IV Extreme and Maximus IV Extreme-Z motherboards. Many of the overclocking features found on the bigger siblings make their way onto the little Gene-Z.

We've also managed to provide you with a 250 amp capable VRM on the Gene-Z to provide CPU Vcore. That means the little Gene-Z should be capable of keeping up with its full sized ATX counterparts when it comes to processor overclocking!

We're going to walk you through key BIOS overclocking features and breakdown their usage, to help you get the most from this exciting little motherboard.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just an FYI, Ewiz.com has it instock at $174 minus a $15 off code making it $159 before shipping.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Discount code is FIREWORKS


Wheew! I almost pull the trigger there. But then I realize that the shipping cost too much. I will wait 'till this board becomes available here.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Well, thanx for the hints about the Silverstone Fortress Case ablearcher, whether this is no build for me because i don't like those cheap plastic grils killing the very fine aluminium design at all. I stick with my Fractal Design Define Mini.

I'm curious if i'm getting enough free space for a large cpu heatsink next to the memory slots filled up with 4x4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3 and an additional top 140mm case fan inside the Define Mini. Maybe i build everything up unless the cpu heatsink and wait for the result here.

Besides some hack of a well known german hardware internetshop K&M-Computer (with getting some interesting phishing mails afterwards to all customers from this shop), the news on the other stores overhere in middle europe are old ones:
"one week delivery", "not yet on stock", "awaiting delivery", "0 stock"...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Well, thanx for the hints about the Silverstone Fortress Case ablearcher, whether this is no build for me because i don't like those cheap plastic grils killing the very fine aluminium design at all. I stick with my Fractal Design Define Mini.

I'm curious if i'm getting enough free space for a large cpu heatsink next to the memory slots filled up with 4x4GB G.Skill ECO DDR3 and an additional top 140mm case fan inside the Define Mini. Maybe i build everything up unless the cpu heatsink and wait for the result here.

Besides some hack of a well known german hardware internetshop K&M-Computer (with getting some interesting phishing mails afterwards to all customers from this shop), the news on the other stores overhere in middle europe are old ones:
"one week delivery", "not yet on stock", "awaiting delivery", "0 stock"...










 Ahhh...







I guess German distributors haven't gotten any stock yet.

I kinda wish Fractal Design had that case back in 2009, then I wouldn't of went all the way down this road, lol. FT03 works okay for me, since it has the same footprint as a SG05 mITX case


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just an FYI, Ewiz.com has it instock at $174 minus a $15 off code making it $159 before shipping.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Discount code is FIREWORKS


Oh, nice. Think I might just order it there. Pretty sure Newegg wouldn't be that low.

Edit: Wow, SuperBiiz has some nice prices. All the parts I want are lower there than on Newegg.


----------



## kevink82

Heres mine havent have time to put in yet ; ;


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









*Useful info !!! *







once we can get our hands on one







... 
*Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS Guide - Overclocking* 
by *[email protected] *

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking


Nice find there! Unfortunately, I do not like the UEFI on my P67 Deluxe as much as the old Bios. Takes to long for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I kinda wish Fractal Design had that case back in 2009, then I wouldn't of went all the way down this road, lol. FT03 works okay for me, since it has the same footprint as a SG05 mITX case










The Define series is excellent. I have a Define R3 housing one of my builds and it was a dream to work with. Cable management only had one flaw and that was the little rubber grommet by the psu was pretty loose.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Heres mine havent have time to put in yet ; ;


Congrats and be sure to post some pics with your finished build (Or even do a worklog if you can!).


----------



## kevink82

Im still thinking if i should put it in my main rig, lian li pcx2000f or not its a huge case..... i was thinking of ft03 but when my 590 arrive i think it will be too hot internal to make it any good ; ;

Mainly bought it for the video decoding which gigabyte wont have...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;14045611*
> Im still thinking if i should put it in my main rig, lian li pcx2000f or not its a huge case..... i was thinking of ft03 but when my 590 arrive i think it will be too hot internal to make it any good ; ;
> 
> Mainly bought it for the video decoding which gigabyte wont have...


You sound like me. More rigs than you know what to do with. I would scope out a good matx case. There are tons of options out there that fit long graphics cards and have adequate cooling.


----------



## Snow-Okami

Mine came in the mail today. I ordered from EXcaliberPC.

I was skeptical at buying from them at first, but after a lengthy look at their reviews on resellerratings and contacting them I felt a lot more re-assured. I had a personal employee to help me through the whole process before I even pulled the trigger. It worked out great and I couldn't be happier. I ordered at 4:21pm on Monday. They shipped it out that day and got it at 11:52am today. Incredibly fast shipping! (Though they did ship from CA, and I live in CA







) Glad I didn't wait. This baby is sweet.









I will have much better photos tomorrow when I have the rest of my parts, (still waiting on the RAM, PSU and SSD) but here are 2 quick phone shots.


----------



## shinso

my Congratulations Snow-Okami )
ohh i want to buy it so much... but shiping from US or Canada to my city is something fantastic). it just still waiting when they appear in Russia or Ukraina.


----------



## ablearcher

Looks like, you for some strange reason, are also missing the X-Fi2 sticker ontop of the lower corner...


----------



## WindSlash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Looks like, you for some strange reason, are also missing the X-Fi2 sticker ontop of the lower corner...


Pardon my ignorance, but what implication does that have?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindSlash;14050598*
> Pardon my ignorance, but what implication does that have?


Nothing, just a possibility the first batch forgot the X-Fi2 sticker - which doesn't do anything, even for EMI


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snow-Okami*


Mine came in the mail today. I ordered from EXcaliberPC.

I was skeptical at buying from them at first, but after a lengthy look at their reviews on resellerratings and contacting them I felt a lot more re-assured. I had a personal employee to help me through the whole process before I even pulled the trigger. It worked out great and I couldn't be happier. I ordered at 4:21pm on Monday. They shipped it out that day and got it at 11:52am today. Incredibly fast shipping! (Though they did ship from CA, and I live in CA







) Glad I didn't wait. This baby is sweet.







]


Yeah, ExcaliburPC is pretty reputable. I think I'm about to pull the trigger on it also. But grats.


----------



## Ovlazek

Aww what a tease Memory Express is. I am constantly checking their new arrivals page. Caught a glimpse of this and got very excited and then very disappointed (Hurr durr say it).


----------



## Snow-Okami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinso*


my Congratulations Snow-Okami )
ohh i want to buy it so much... but shiping from US or Canada to my city is something fantastic). it just still waiting when they appear in Russia or Ukraina.


Thanks Shinso. I hope a retailer brings it to your part of the world sometime soon. The release of it has really been something so far. Very hard to get a hold of.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Looks like, you for some strange reason, are also missing the X-Fi2 sticker ontop of the lower corner...


Interesting. I did not notice it until you brought it up. On the back of the box it is there very big to see, but no sticker on the front, just the Virtu. Nice catch


----------



## RussellG

If it took them that long to get the extreme-z (which must have been the part you were told was coming in) in stock, it's going to be awhile to get gene-z. NCIX doesn't even have extreme-z in yet...

Looks likely that it'll be a Newegg purchase for me. I'm glad they ship to Canada now.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int..._GENEZ/#Awards


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


If it took them that long to get the extreme-z (which must have been the part you were told was coming in) in stock, it's going to be awhile to get gene-z. NCIX doesn't even have extreme-z in yet...

Looks likely that it'll be a Newegg purchase for me. I'm glad they ship to Canada now.


They asked me if I was looking for the Extreme-Z. I explicitly told them no, it was the Gene-Z. We'll see. They told me that they were putting one on a stock hold for me, so if I get a call saying that it is in we'll know that they were mistaken. If not, we wait even more patiently.


----------



## MoMurda

Yes Amazon has put theres up, but it is out of stock for now. Only 185.99. Cant wait.

  Amazon.com: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z - LGA 1155 - Z68 - Republic of Gamer Series - mATX Intel Z68 Micro ATX DDR3 2200 Motherboards: Electronics


----------



## kevink82

Lol i was also looking for the sticker when i got it............... but there is none but not a biggy since i use portable amp to power my headphones anyways but a shinny sticker wouldnt hurt at all asus. ; ; (especially when u put a big arse picture of it at the front and back of the box) ><


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.excaliberpc.com/607852/as...e-z-intel.html

I got my current board from them about 5 days before SB released.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just an FYI, Ewiz.com has it instock at $174 minus a $15 off code making it $159 before shipping.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?...TX-Motherboard

Discount code is FIREWORKS


Created a quick account just to say thanks for the info and to confirm that they are shipping from superbiiz/ewiz. Ordered today and shipped today, for the discount $159 price.

Was holding out for Egg/Amazon, but since people are getting boards-in-hand it's hard to pass up that price.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy*


Created a quick account just to say thanks for the info and to confirm that they are shipping from superbiiz/ewiz. Ordered today and shipped today, for the discount $159 price.

Was holding out for Egg/Amazon, but since people are getting boards-in-hand it's hard to pass up that price.


What are you folks paying for shipping from that site?


----------



## TinLizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


What are you folks paying for shipping from that site?


I was quoted $10.10 for ground shipping. It compares to the $7-9 shipping that Newegg charges for mobos, if they aren't offering it for free. Ground shipping from EXcaliberPC is $11.79 for me.

Thanks for the heads up on the deal at SuperBiiz.

Edit: Derp, you're in Canada though.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


What are you folks paying for shipping from that site?


Yeah, the usual ~$10. If you're in Canada though (Edmonton) don't bother. I think they automatically hit you with international USPS rates, which would be something ridiculous like $50+.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


If not, we wait even more patiently.



That, sir, is where you are mistaken. I speak only for myself, of course, but I wait less and less patiently as the days go by.


----------



## Kvjavs

Eep, getting to be a chore to keep up with everyone's messages. I'm going to be adding a "useful posts" section for overclocking and other general information not regarding the availability of the board.

If I miss something, please PM me with the permalink and I'll add it.

Added more owners. Hopefully it's available soon on Newegg.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Just placed an order for it on SuperBiiz. It was 9 bucks shipping for me here in the states, so it totaled, with the coupon, to $169. Plus I also ordered couple of other parts on my build list, the video card and the PSU. That should be about half of the build. Now I just gotta order the other half, lol.


----------



## dizbmikuni

the link finally showed up on amazon but it's out of stock direct from them


----------



## IsLNdbOi

Ok, quick question for you guys running this board;

Are any of you guys running a discrete video card in one of the 16x slots and anything else (TV tuner card, USB 3.0 card, etc.) in the other 16x slot?

If so, is the discrete card running at 8x instead of the full 16x?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsLNdbOi;14056779*
> Ok, quick question for you guys running this board;
> 
> Are any of you guys running a discrete video card in one of the 16x slots and anything else (TV tuner card, USB 3.0 card, etc.) in the other 16x slot?
> 
> If so, is the discrete card running at 8x instead of the full 16x?


To tell you the truth I'm not sure. I know some boards do 16x and 1x.
I'm not running it yet but honestly you don't have anything to worry about. The performance difference from x8 to x16 is not noticeable unless you are benchmarking. Real world it makes no difference. Also, there is a USB 3.0 header on board so you should make use of that instead of taking up a pci-e slot for it.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsLNdbOi;14056779*
> Ok, quick question for you guys running this board;
> 
> Are any of you guys running a discrete video card in one of the 16x slots and anything else (TV tuner card, USB 3.0 card, etc.) in the other 16x slot?
> 
> If so, is the discrete card running at 8x instead of the full 16x?


I'm pretty sure it will make the discrete card run at x8 rather than x16. However the performance difference is minimal, and you shouldn't have to worry.

But I do not know 100% for sure as I cannot seem to find a manual available for download anywhere.


----------



## kevink82

It will run at x8 if there is anything plug in the other slot, since it doesnt have nf200 or lucid hydra chipset.

Btw anyone fitting monster gpus on these thing? im thinking dual gtx590 in a ft3........... will it melt??!!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;14057751*
> im thinking dual gtx590 in a ft3........... will it melt??!!


Only one way to find out.


----------



## TinLizard

Does anybody have an opinion on how the onboard x-fi compares to a real x-fi card?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinLizard;14059413*
> Does anybody have an opinion on how the onboard x-fi compares to a real x-fi card?


Not sure about X-Fi 2, which the Maximus IV GENE-Z comes with, but I have had a few X-Fi onboards before (Crosshair IV Formula, Maximus III GENE), and I can say that they are both very similar.

The onboard X-Fi uses a Realtek chipset, and software for the X-Fi technology. You're not using an X-Fi chip. But the sound quality is similar, however I have noticed my card being louder than onboard. Which may be desireable for some.

If you have an X-Fi card, I can feel comfortable in saying that if you sell your card, you will notice very very little, to no quality differences.


----------



## Ovlazek

Well just looked at newegg.ca, and the maximus III gene is plain gone. Hopefully they are making room for something...

Haven't found any retailers in Canada yet though.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Well just looked at newegg.ca, and the maximus III gene is plain gone. Hopefully they are making room for something...


Well CRAP !







I contacted NewEgg CustomerService and got this canned reply ... 
Quote:



Thank you for holding. It seems that we do not carry this item currently. If you are unable to locate a particular item on our website, and would like to submit a product suggestion to us directly, please click on the link http://secure.newegg.com/FeedBack/ShallWeCarry.aspx. Our standards of excellence allow Newegg the ability to provide cutting-edge products at bargain prices. We are experts on delivering the best the world has to offer so we always welcome your ideas.


 ... and seeing the ads/specials running on the NewEgg banners, it makes me think they have some deal with Gigabyte in place at the moment, and until that runs out they won't post/carry the Asus board ???

Time to complain, or just order from SuperBiz maybe ??? No luck w/ Fry's or TigerDirect either ... this BLOWS !


----------



## Kvjavs

It's for sale on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-759-_-Product


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


It's for sale on Newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-759-_-Product










Son-of-a-*****







I talked w/ NewEgg an HOUR AGO, and they gave me the above run-around ... *** !!! why didn't they just say they got it in and are listing it now ... stupid mother F'ers I'm almosted tempted NOT to buy it from them







but of course I most likely will. Grrrrrrrrrrr ...

*I wonder though, in my post to them requesting that they carry it ... I linked them to THIS thread showing them how many of us wanted to buy this board, and less than an hour later they have it for sale ???? Hmmmm







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Well just looked at newegg.ca, and the maximus III gene is plain gone.


Still up on USA side ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813131599R ... but it's now discounted $70 OFF !!!







LOL


----------



## Ubeermench

Dam i just bought a new board! I want this so bad. Might have to build a new pc just for this


----------



## Ovlazek

Nice! Now Memory Express better have it buy Monday if they want my business.


----------



## RussellG

Ordered. Sorry, NCIX. Too slow.

Thanks for the status update. Had you not pointed it out, I may not have found out for another half hour until I check again!!

EDIT: Also, could I please be added to the soon-to-be owners list?


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Figured as much, knew they'd post it the day after I ordered.

Thanks though, this made me notice that they finally posted the Corsair H80 at the same time


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy*


Figured as much, knew they'd post it the day after I ordered.

Thanks though, this made me notice that they finally posted the Corsair H80 at the same time










Woah, they're selling it for $121? I thought Corsair said $109 for the H80 and $119 for the H100. That means the H100 is gonna be like $130+.


----------



## Kvjavs

They also removed the Maximus III GENE completely from Newegg except open box. Oh well.... sucks though because it's a great board in it's own right.

Should have enough money for the Maximus IV GENE-Z this weekend, hopefully someone will buy my stuff I put up for sale soon... or I'll have to get an i3, which still stomps my B55.


----------



## Goshred025

I just bought the maximus IV gene-z from new egg with 2day shipping to hawaii! Hopefully it will come on saturday, I would hate to wait till till tuesday.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

One thing ... Kvjavs ... your new Avatar pic ... dude, it creeps me the F out


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


One thing ... Kvjavs ... your new Avatar pic ... dude, it creeps me the F out

















You're welcome.

It's from the movie Cop Put when they're talking about his neighbor Henry.

If you YouTube it, you'll find the clip... but since there's profanity in the video, I am reluctant to post it. Since there are sensitive eyes/ears on the forum.


----------



## snakemed

I took advantage of the discount code for superbiiz and purchased the MIVGZ (shipped yesterday, to arrive on the seventh







). All other components ordered from newegg on 6.30 with 3day delivery option. Delivery info received today, so assembly may be delayed a little due to the holiday. Case and storage drive are from older build (gathering dust until now).

Looking forward to assembly and testing stages!









Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Cooler: Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600 (2 red; 2 blk)
Storage: WD 640GB SATA
Optical: ASUS DVD Burner (SATA)
Graphics: TBD ?
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
Case: Antec Nine Hundred (temporary)
Power Supply: Antec 500W (should be okay until GPU determination)


----------



## Odracir

IÂ´m waiting for mine :O

Would be very happy if it was ready for me to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## tsxboy

Hmph. Debating about the Superbizz place. Has anyone ordered from them? Hows their RMA and Warranty... Price is just great...

I think Newegg is just taxin a little.

I wanna see some performance on these boards. Any bugs or anything. Or has it been tweaked out...


----------



## quaddragon

I ordered mine from SuperBiiz yesterday. Should be here July 7th. Don't add me to the list until I post pictures, however Yall should check my post in the intel motherboard forum about the usb 3 header cable I found. It will really be a must for this motherboard if you wish to use the first PCI-E slot for your video card.


----------



## Ovlazek

for anyone who does not physically have the board in their possession.


----------



## IsLNdbOi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14057440*
> To tell you the truth I'm not sure. I know some boards do 16x and 1x.
> I'm not running it yet but honestly you don't have anything to worry about. The performance difference from x8 to x16 is not noticeable unless you are benchmarking. Real world it makes no difference. *Also, there is a USB 3.0 header on board so you should make use of that instead of taking up a pci-e slot for it.*


Do you happen to know of any USB3.0 header to female-A USB3.0 cables? My SilverStone FT03 has front / top USB3.0 ports, but the internal cables end in an A-male connector.


----------



## slider162

Mine arrived yesterday. I should get some decent pics of the rebuild this weekend.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IsLNdbOi*


Do you happen to know of any USB3.0 header to female-A USB3.0 cables? My SilverStone FT03 has front / top USB3.0 ports, but the internal cables end in an A-male connector.


Pricey but here is one. Not as pricey and restrictive as a pci-e card though.


----------



## Kvjavs

Yay, I get paid soon! Going straight to the bank then straight to Newegg.com


----------



## Aeropath

Is this overload for a Gene board?
i5 k o/c
8 GB
Single 580 ASUS 3 slot card
3 Internal HDDs
1 Internal SSD
2 external HDD docks 
- 1 on 650d case (rarely used)
- 1 on front bay (probably always have a HDD connected)
1 DVD drive

That is 7 SATA, I'd use a esata to sata cable and route to the back of the case for one of the external docks.

Or should I get a Deluxe for all of this but it is ~ $100 more.

Case is 650D


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeropath*


Is this overload for a Gene board?
i5 k o/c
8 GB
Single 580 ASUS 3 slot card
3 Internal HDDs
1 Internal SSD
2 external HDD docks 
- 1 on 650d case (rarely used)
- 1 on front bay (probably always have a HDD connected)
1 DVD drive

That is 7 SATA, I'd use a esata to sata cable and route to the back of the case for one of the external docks.

Or should I get a Deluxe for all of this but it is ~ $100 more.

Case is 650D


This can be done on the Gene, but it would be very messy. I have always been of the mindset where if you have a full ATX case, take advantage of it. I say go for the Deluxe. Plus the Deluxe actually has enough true SATA ports internally for what you want to do.


----------



## cblaxx19

its up on Newegg now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131759


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cblaxx19*


its up on Newegg now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131759


Damn! Beat me to it by 2 minutes







Add this guy to the soon-to-be owners list.. mine arrives today from SuperBiiz, and for $10 cheaper than Newegg shipped!


----------



## RussellG

Actually you were both beaten by somebody who posted it yesterday.


----------



## Odracir

ETA 7th to 13th







I'm sad :'(


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Two big thumbs up for Superbiiz / Ewiz. Board showed up today and is what I'm posting from right now









This thing is damned near perfect for my build, right down to the two CPU fan headers. This was (is) definitely worth the wait.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

On order from NewEgg ... expect to WillCall P/U on Tuesday 5th or Wednesday 6th


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsLNdbOi;14068886*
> Do you happen to know of any USB3.0 header to female-A USB3.0 cables? My SilverStone FT03 has front / top USB3.0 ports, but the internal cables end in an A-male connector.


See my post here.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1055277-interest-2-usb-3-0-female.html


----------



## Goshred025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14077857*
> On order from NewEgg ... expect to WillCall P/U on Tuesday 5th or Wednesday 6th


Did you order yours today? I ordered mine from Newegg yesterday, I wonder if thats when mines will be ready as well.


----------



## gl0ry

Kind of thinking about buying this for my tower, am I crazy?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14079102*
> Kind of thinking about buying this for my tower, am I crazy?


Only if you typically put more than two video cards and/or usually fill up all the expansion slots in a board.

It's a great board with a full feature set. It just happens to be mATX. Unless there's a specific reason that the size is bad, I say why not? It's nearly $200 cheaper than the Extreme.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14079115*
> Only if you typically put more than two video cards and/or usually fill up all the expansion slots in a board.
> 
> It's a great board with a full feature set. It just happens to be mATX. Unless there's a specific reason that the size is bad, I say why not? It's nearly $200 cheaper than the Extreme.


The only thing I plan to do is 2xSLI and that's basically it.. I think the only additional slot I've used in the past 3 years is just a pci for a xonar dg.... but that's not even necessary.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14079141*
> The only thing I plan to do is 2xSLI and that's basically it.. I think the only additional slot I've used in the past 3 years is just a pci for a xonar dg.... but that's not even necessary.


That's the same boat I'm in. I don't need a mATX board for my case either (far from it). I am, however, interested in saving 200 bucks AND having the HDMI port will come in rather handy as well in case my video card ever croaks...such as how it did today, on my old system. If only I had onboard I could use... =D. Plus I'm curious about i-mode Virtu.


----------



## gl0ry

The only thing that worries me is the overclock3d review stated it was a notch below in terms of overclocking. That's really the only thing preventing me from buying it right at this second.


----------



## RussellG

It sounds like a bit less, yes. To me that's ok. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## gl0ry

I like how feature rich this board is for such a good price... so I think I'm going to pull the trigger!

Saw that one of the guys at ROG had a 2600k running at 5.7 suicide run.

Does anyone know if the Corsair H60 radiator will interfere with the top PCI-E slot? Certainly looks that way. Nevermind, maybe not


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goshred025;14078956*
> Did you order yours today? I ordered mine from Newegg yesterday, I wonder if thats when mines will be ready as well.


YES ... and yeah, you're not getting it over the 4th of July weekend, NEWEGG's warehouse is open Mon - Fri 10:00am to 07:00pm and usually Will-Call is ready within 2 days ... so if you're going to pick it up at the City of Industry NEWEGG warehouse you should get an email from them on Tuesday saying it's ready to pick up.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i just bought mine from a store called www.superbiiz.com an got it for $170.5 USD shipped!!!
Just use the coupon code FIREWORKS and the price goes down $15 bucks.
I hope this help you guys save some money!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

M8s! Since some resellers also have the GENE-Z now already in stock here in germany, i've finally decided to set up my mail order too!
















Intel Core i7 2600K boxed € 245,90 
16GB G.Skill ECO DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL8 Quad Kit € 205,98
Fractal MINI DESIGN Define Mini € 83,19
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z S1155 Z68 micro-ATX € 140,61
Noctua NH-D14 Heatsink € 64,53
128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 SATA 6Gb/s€ 171,47
3TB Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 ST33000651AS€ 183,73
560W Seasonic X-Series X-560 80+ Gold Modular € 113,73
140x140x25 Fractal Design Silent Series 600U/m € 8,84

incl. mail delivery€ 1229,87 (about 1.785 US$)

Missing DVD-burner, SB X-Fi Titanium and HD5870 is going out off existing system.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me that i'm going to receive the goods asap! Never waited so long before for a new system built.









P.S.: Has anyone some hints for cable/shrink sleeving for me?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*


Guys, i just bought mine from a store called www.superbiiz.com an got it for $170.5 USD shipped!!!
Just use the coupon code FIREWORKS and the price goes down $15 bucks.
I hope this help you guys save some money!


Yep, great price, posted this a few days ago, but it's a good reminder as it is less than Newegg and they ship just as fast.


----------



## lucas.vulcan




----------



## gl0ry

Can any of the owners here comment on how well this board overclocks? The review I read at overclock3d stated it wasn't as good as other boards when it came to overclocking, and that's a deal breaker for me if that is the case.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


Can any of the owners here comment on how well this board overclocks? The review I read at overclock3d stated it wasn't as good as other boards when it came to overclocking, and that's a deal breaker for me if that is the case.


It's decent for now but in a matter of time, the OC capabilities will probably improve from future bios updates based on ASUS record.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


It's decent for now but in a matter of time, the OC capabilities will probably improve from future bios updates based on ASUS record.


What exactly makes it decent instead of good? Does it just require more voltage for stable overclocks?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


Can any of the owners here comment on how well this board overclocks? The review I read at overclock3d stated it wasn't as good as other boards when it came to overclocking, and that's a deal breaker for me if that is the case.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


What exactly makes it decent instead of good? Does it just require more voltage for stable overclocks?


*I posted this a few days ago ... if you haven't checked out the link you might find it informative, and the info is coming first hand from the Asus ROG group.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









*Useful info !!! *







once we can get our hands on one







... 
*Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS Guide - Overclocking* 
by *[email protected] *

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking

Quote:



The Maximus IV Gene-Z is the smaller sibling to the flagship Maximus IV Extreme and Maximus IV Extreme-Z motherboards. Many of the overclocking features found on the bigger siblings make their way onto the little Gene-Z.

Weâ€™ve also managed to provide you with a 250 amp capable VRM on the Gene-Z to provide CPU Vcore. That means the little Gene-Z should be capable of keeping up with its full sized ATX counterparts when it comes to processor overclocking!

Weâ€™re going to walk you through key BIOS overclocking features and breakdown their usage, to help you get the most from this exciting little motherboard.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I posted this a few days ago ... if you haven't checked out the link you might find it informative, and the info is coming first hand from the Asus ROG group.*


The problem here is that from everything I've seen including what you linked, it looks to be a very strong overclocker, but yet people have stated it's not a great overclocker?! (overclock3d and some others in this thread)

That's what confuses me


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14086087*
> The problem here is that from everything I've seen including what you linked, it looks to be a very strong overclocker, but yet people have stated it's not a great overclocker?! (overclock3d and some others in this thread)
> 
> That's what confuses me


What is you desired 24/7 OC and/or desired OC for benchmarking*?* Do you plan to use air-cooling or water*?*


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;14086391*
> What is you desired 24/7 OC and/or desired OC for benchmarking*?* Do you plan to use air-cooling or water*?*


Of course I desire to hit 5ghz, but that's a dream almost every one has.

I can honestly say I wouldn't be happy with anything less than 4.7ghz for 24/7 and I plan on using an h60 water loop.

Would you say that is easily obtainable? Gonna purchase the 2500k by the way.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14086438*
> Of course I desire to hit 5ghz, but that's a dream almost every one has.
> 
> I can honestly say I wouldn't be happy with anything less than 4.7ghz for 24/7 and I plan on using an h60 water loop.
> 
> Would you say that is easily obtainable? Gonna purchase the 2500k by the way.


I would say that you will be fine hitting that 4.7GHz mark







OC'ing pretty much depends on the cpu. I'm also considering buying this mobo to build my 1st matx rig and pass my current rig over to my nephew


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;14081622*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ9a-j4o1SQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube[/URL]]


You don't need to use the [youtube] tags on this forum.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ9a-j4o1SQ[/ame[/URL]]

Here ya go.

Sorry I been gone guys, we got hit by a really bad storm and was without power since Thursday. Had winds up to 94mph... no rain or tornadoes thankfully but ALOT of downed trees... trees 5+ feet in diameter snapped in half or even sucked out of the ground.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gor9ZDWbNok&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfCQ7w88QE4[/ame[/URL]]

http://newssun.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/index.html?story=6288380

Not as bad as some other disasters, but up here so far it's been the worse that it's been in a very long time. There's still parts without power and trees blocking roads.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14086494*
> There's still parts without power and trees blocking roads.


As long as you all are unharm, that's most desired & important. Anybody hurt over there, I wish him/her a speedy & excellent recovery


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;14086523*
> As long as you all are unharm, that's most desired & important. Anybody hurt over there, I wish him/her a speedy & excellent recovery


Thanks. Yeah I'm fine.

There were a few injuries and only one person killed. But lots of property damages... luckily my favorite hotdog stand didn't fly away, and they got a new pretty girl working there. Zing!


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14086614*
> Thanks. Yeah I'm fine.
> 
> There were a few injuries and only one person killed. But lots of property damages... luckily my favorite hotdog stand didn't fly away, and they got a new pretty girl working there. Zing!


What part of Chicago you live in neighbor. I live in the south Cook area, on the outskirts of Beverly right next to the Washington Height area. All we had experienced was a few blackouts & the hail-storm which took out some neighbors' windows.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;14086659*
> What part of Chicago you live in neighbor. I live in the south Cook area, on the outskirts of Beverly right next to the Washington Height area. All we had experienced was a few blackouts & the hail-storm which took out some neighbors' windows.


I'm actually really far north of Chicago, I use it as a reference since everything is so close together. I'm up in Winthrop Harbor. We got hit with 94mph winds within seconds.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14086696*
> We got hit with 94mph winds within seconds.


Yikes! That's our famous windy city. The crazy thing is that I last time I've seen a hail-storm like we had was back in '77/'78. Makes me wonder what winter is going to be like this year


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;14086474*
> I would say that you will be fine hitting that 4.7GHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ing pretty much depends on the cpu. I'm also considering buying this mobo to build my 1st matx rig and pass my current rig over to my nephew


I see in your sig rig you are thinking about watercooling. Are you thinking of doing it on your UD4 or the Gene if you get it?


----------



## Kvjavs

2 More weeks and then I can be a cool kid with the Maximus IV GENE-Z... and feel better for being the group maintainer and actually have the board!









Money's tight, what can I say =/


----------



## Odracir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


2 More weeks and then I can be a cool kid with the Maximus IV GENE-Z... and feel better for being the group maintainer and actually have the board!









Money's tight, what can I say =/


I feel for you









But got the funds last week so its coming by the 7th


----------



## MoMurda

Ordered from Amazon. Hope they get it in stock soon!


----------



## utnorris

Just curious as to why people are ordering from Amazon and Newegg when Superbiz has both beat and in stock?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just curious as to why people are ordering from Amazon and Newegg when Superbiz has both beat and in stock?


I have money in the Amazon payment account and gift cards, plus I got Amazon Prime so 4 dollar 1 day shipping.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Just curious as to why people are ordering from Amazon and Newegg when Superbiz has both beat and in stock?


Probably because people know Amazon and Newegg more than SuperBiz.

I'll be ordering from Newegg or Tiger Direct. Tiger Direct is always next day for me, but I have to pay Sales Tax due to a warehouse being in Illinois.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Yeah I ordered from NewEgg mostly from familiarity of dealing with them, and never even hearing of "superBiiz" ... plus I can will call the pick-up as they're close and not risk things getting damaged during shipping.

I did however send NewEgg an Email, showing them how much I've bought from them recently, and the lower price on 'SuperBiiz' and asked if they'd price match or provide me some type of future discount to continue buying from them ... we'll see. IF they do, I'll post here to let you guys know.

*P.S.* - OK, I still need a CPU cooler/fan better than the CoolerMaster GeminII S that is UNDER *141 *mm tall to fit inside the case ... any ideas since the Corsair Hydro series seem to be a disappointment for many user's ?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I see in your sig rig you are thinking about watercooling. Are you thinking of doing it on your UD4 or the Gene if you get it?


Well not exactly custom water-cooling but a manufactured liquid-cooling system. I plan to use the Antec KUHLER h2O 920







This will be perfect for the Lian Li PC-A05 case I plan to mod for this micro-atx build


----------



## Snow-Okami

Just an FYI: For anyone who is getting the random freezing (computer completely freezes, no error and freezes your network/router) it seems the default or *auto* ASUS RAM timings/settings are a bit off.

The problem can be corrected by installing their MemTweakIt application and going into their Maximus IV GENE-Z DRAM QVL (found here) and looking up your memory and setting the timings to their proper factory defaults. If you need to fix the frequency it can be done in the UEFI bios.

In my case they were 9-9-9-24 yet it came out 9-9-9-29 for some odd reason. I spent almost 2 days tearing out my hair trying to figure out the cause of the issue without anything to go off of. For a while I thought it was my Nvidia drivers not playing nice with some of the games I was running. I didn't even think of this as the culprit until I did reading around as I hadn't OCed anything.


----------



## robertHR

LA king, try the noctua nhc14 thats the choice for my build in a siverstone gradia 05b , unless anyone tells me if that will fit in. Next week this little MB will be on my hands.


----------



## Snow-Okami

Awww no one is posting any pics aside from ablearcher?










Here are some of mine before the mess of cables went into place.

















































Yes I know there is a SUPER long tube run to the radiator. I was testing something (hence the shut off valves), it is much shorter now


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertHR;14095539*
> LA king, try the noctua nhc14 thats the choice for my build in a siverstone gradia 05b , unless anyone tells me if that will fit in. Next week this little MB will be on my hands.


Not sure about your situation, but with LA Kings, his ram is to tall to use both fans on the C14. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Couple things ...

A.) I'm a noob when it comes to computer building, my 'old system' is the first one I've actually cracked open to do a full rebuild ... replaced/upgraded the CPU, installed a CPU cooler, additional ram, Video card and better power supply, etc. Things went well with everything, except the 1st CPU cooler I got was the CoolerMaster Hyper N520, and at 141 mm tall it was just a mm or two or three too tall to seat the side cover closed properly, so I switched to the GeminII S, which fits fine, but I'm UNSURE about it's cooling effectiveness. It still has the stock HP motherboard though, so didn't know how to know how hot the CPU (a quad Q9650), et all was actually getting though ?

B.) I downloaded/installed "Core Temp", but not sure how to read it's findings I guess ... I get Highs in the 55 degree C under 50-60% load, with Lows in the mid 30's no-10% load. And the Tj. Max is 100C. ... Is this GOOD ? Poor ? about same as Stock ? I just don't know, and read some guys saying they worry, or claim poor performance, if they get above 40 degree C ... I'm new to this aspect, and haven't done ANY overclocking of any type before, but thought I might try it on this new board, at least within ASUS's basic OC'ng ... I don't see a reason to fry the CPU up and/or get nuts going with water cooling or LN2 or what not ...







at least NOT YET







who knows if I get into this stuff and go hog wild in the future









C.) Would the Noctua nhc14 really be much of an improvement over the GeminII S ??? the RAM height MIGHT be an issue like Ovlazek mentions, but I thought it might with the GeminII S as well, but it wasn't, I just had to find the correct orientation to seat the unit so the heat pipes weren't in the way. Worst case, I could always remove the heat sink from the 1st RAM ... though yeah Ugly and NOT something I WANT to have to do.

Anyways thanks again and in advance for help, input and advice guys ... it helps having a second opinion ... especially when I'm unsure about MY first opinion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snow-Okami;14095740*
> Awww no one is posting any pics aside from ablearcher?


Hardly any of us HAVE the motherboard just yet to be able to post pics







YOU GUYS GOT IT BEFORE US


----------



## Ovlazek

Question for Snow-Okami---
Can you do me a massive favor and measure the the width of one of your gpu's from the pcie connector to the outer edge of your water inlets on your fullcover? Or even from the mobo to the outer edge. I need to see if I can fit a full EK waterblock in my case.

I would really appreciate your help and of course rep will follow!


----------



## xander123

How are you guys liking this board? I am going to be building a Intel 1155 build soon and this one looks amazing. Im not very interested in OCing but the build quality looks amazing.


----------



## snakemed

To those of you with systems and images posted already - congratulations! You are making those of us waiting on components to be delivered very jealous. I got deliver tracking numbers today, so at least the components are "on the way". I ordered the board from superbiiz and the other components newegg. It is my first order with superbiiz, but I have read good reviews here and elsewhere and the pricing was good. At the time I ordered, newegg didn't have the board in stock. I have built multiple overclocked systems in the past based upon ASUS boards with a great history of success. Many of them are still in service - I gave or sold them to friends and family members, so I can track the history. This is my first ROG product, too. They have a great reputation. The MIVGZ shouldn't disappoint with all of the overclocking features and added functionality, especially in an mATX form factor. I hope to have this build running in a week to ten days!


----------



## snakemed

I have an old Zalman Reserator (A) system sitting around and I am wondering if it would offer enough cooling capability to handle a Radeon 6950. My next question would be if it could handle the cooling of two such cards set up in crossfire. I'm doubting it, but I'd like to confirm it. So, if someone knows the answer or can point me at a resource to learn, I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated helpful posts with Snow's ram thingy dealy with the freezing whatchathings.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14093972*
> Just curious as to why people are ordering from Amazon and Newegg when Superbiz has both beat and in stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14094730*
> Probably because people know Amazon and Newegg more than SuperBiz. I'll be ordering from Newegg or Tiger Direct. Tiger Direct is always next day for me, but I have to pay Sales Tax due to a warehouse being in Illinois.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14095425*
> Yeah I ordered from NewEgg mostly from familiarity of dealing with them, and never even hearing of "superBiiz" ... plus I can will call the pick-up as they're close and not risk things getting damaged during shipping.
> 
> I did however send NewEgg an Email, showing them how much I've bought from them recently, and the lower price on 'SuperBiiz' and asked if they'd price match or provide me some type of future discount to continue buying from them ... we'll see. IF they do, I'll post here to let you guys know.










*WELL ... YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY !!!*








*THIS IS WHY ...*

NEWEGG replied back to me, in less than 8 hours on a *SUNDAY* on a *HOLIDAY WEEKEND*, with the following ...
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> Unfortunately, Newegg presently does not price match our competitors. We already negotiate the lowest possible prices we can and offer them directly to all of our customers. All current pricing and inventory is posted on our website in a real-time format. Prices are non-negotiable. In addition, we do not offer volume or wholesale discounts at Newegg.com and Newegg.ca. Anytime we receive any specials or promotions, we will immediately post them on our website.
> 
> *However, since you are our valued customer, I have issued $20.00 credit back to your account for the price difference as an exception. Please allow 3-5 business days for the funds to be posted into your original source of payment.*
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still need assistance, please feel free to email me directly and I will be happy to assist you.


*THAT* is why I bought, and *will continue to buy* from NEWEGG


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14097371*
> *THAT* is why I bought, and *will continue to buy* from NEWEGG


Wow that is really cool man. I often settle for mediocrity out of my local stores for the sole convenience of instant gratification. I really want them to hold true to their word on the availability of the MIVGZ. If it isn't in stock by the end of the week there, Newegg will have a SOLID new customer instead of the occasional one.


----------



## Goshred025

I ordered it the day new egg uploaded it to its website. New egg finally shipped it out today and I'm using 2nd day air to hawaii, but I have to wait till thursday. Then Ill upload my new rig pictures as the mother board is the last bit im waiting for.


----------



## xander123

Yeah reading this post is making me want this board... i cant wait. i get paid this friday... my only concern is if i can reuse my ram its not on the QVL.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xander123;14098080*
> Yeah reading this post is making me want this board... i cant wait. i get paid this friday... my only concern is if i can reuse my ram its not on the QVL.


What ram do you have? My guess is that it will work just fine. Unless it is DDR2 or something.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14097371*
> *THAT* is why I bought, and *will continue to buy* from NEWEGG


Yeah, but like they said, they don't price match only with this one exception.

Newegg's thing is with their service, in which people will be more than happy to pay extra for. But if you have a Fry's around, they'll price match anywhere, store or internet.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goshred025;14097978*
> I ordered it the day new egg uploaded it to its website. New egg finally shipped it out today


Same here. Boy, that took them an awfully long time to ship. I guess it wasn't quite as in stock as they said it was.

I wonder if it'll get to Hawaii or Canada faster. Let's have a shipping race!


----------



## gl0ry

Having a tough time choosing still...

I love everything about the gene, but I'm worried that the small form factor is going to be an issue for me as I use air cooling.

I use a mid sized tower, but at this price range, the gene is a lot more attractive to me than the other choices (Asrock z68 Extreme 4, and the Asus P8Z68-V Pro).

I've never used a m-atx board before, but my #1 priority is overclocking. What do you guys think I should do? No one has really commented on the overclocking ability of the gene yet!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Screw it!

Getting a Gene now... ITX isn't as logical as originally thought. Build should be pretty awesome.

Case: Fractal Design Arc/Define Mini
Mobo: ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z
RAM:Corsair Vengeance Red
GPU: EVGA GTX570 DS HD SLi
PSU: Corsair AX850
Cooling: H70/H80 or Antec

With white fans and sleeving.


----------



## borkaman

hey guys currently i am using asus maximus iv and i am thinking to buy this one but wats the difference between ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z and maximus iv extreme?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borkaman;14100002*
> hey guys currently i am using asus maximus iv and i am thinking to buy this one but wats the difference between ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z and maximus iv extreme?


The Gene is mATX the Extreme is EATX?...

So there's quite a significant difference. I don't want to sound unhelpful, but a very quick and simple google search would have answered that question.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borkaman;14100002*
> hey guys currently i am using asus maximus iv and i am thinking to buy this one but wats the difference between ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z and maximus iv extreme?


GENE is the LITTLE brother mATX form factor to the EXTREME's extended ATX form factor ... the EXTREME board has 2 extra PCIe x16 slots, but the GENE board has a HDMI out, but other than that, I think they are very similar ... except the GENE is like $200 less







.


----------



## Aeropath

Check the compare tool on asus website, there is alot of differences.

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Intel_Z68

Off the top of head things that Max-Z HAS are:

more PCI-E
more usb 3.0 ports
dual Nics
2 more internal 6g sata ports
3 way SLI
bluetooth
atx
$349.99

Things G-Z HAS but Max-Z DOESN'T

matx
XFi codec software
gold plated jacks
HDMI output
$179.99

Speaking of which has anyone used a MATX in a Corsair 650D, is it wise or wasteful?


----------



## slider162

Gene-Z installed. Only problem so far is waking from sleep. I had the same issue with my P8P67-M Pro. The fix was to disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". I don't see anything like it in this bios. If you get a debug code of 30, make sure your RAM is seated all the way. Don't just lock them down from the one side like I did.


----------



## Goshred025

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;14100208*
> Gene-Z installed. Only problem so far is waking from sleep. I had the same issue with my P8P67-M Pro. The fix was to disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". I don't see anything like it in this bios. If you get a debug code of 30, make sure your RAM is seated all the way. Don't just lock them down from the one side like I did.


Im totally jealous you got your board, and I'm still waiting on my shipping. Where did you order from may I ask?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;14100208*
> Gene-Z installed. Only problem so far is waking from sleep. I had the same issue with my P8P67-M Pro. The fix was to disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". I don't see anything like it in this bios. If you get a debug code of 30, make sure your RAM is seated all the way. Don't just lock them down from the one side like I did.


Is that a Thermaltake A30 with a H70!? Hows the fit?

More pics please!!!


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14100369*
> Is that a Thermaltake A30 with a H70!? Hows the fit?
> 
> More pics please!!!


Perfect fit (with Demel). I couldn't be happier with the combo. It is a little tight with the PSU and it isn't without using the Dremel on the HDD/DVD carrier. The radiator and fans are mounted in what was the 3.5" HDD carrier. I'm using 2.5" drives.


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goshred025;14100342*
> Im totally jealous you got your board, and I'm still waiting on my shipping. Where did you order from may I ask?


I ordered from Amazon, but it was fullfilled by Electronica Direct. Yes, I paid more, but I jumped at the first opportunity that I saw.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;14100208*
> Gene-Z installed. Only problem so far is waking from sleep. I had the same issue with my P8P67-M Pro. The fix was to disable "Internal PLL Overvoltage". I don't see anything like it in this bios.


Internal PLL Overvoltage: Options are "Auto", "Disabled" and "Enabled". A manual setting of "Disabled" is recommended within the bounds of moderate overclocking. Using Core frequency multipliers in excess of 45X may need a setting of "Enabled". The requirements of the "Enabled" setting will vary from processor to processor. *The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - this is a hardware limitation, and only fixable by Intel.*

See http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking about 3/4 of first post.


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14101726*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Options are "Auto", "Disabled" and "Enabled". A manual setting of "Disabled" is recommended within the bounds of moderate overclocking. Using Core frequency multipliers in excess of 45X may need a setting of "Enabled". The requirements of the "Enabled" setting will vary from processor to processor. *The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - this is a hardware limitation, and only fixable by Intel.*
> 
> See http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking about 3/4 of first post.


Thanks, I must have missed it the first time through. It is on page 3-7 in the manual.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;14102054*
> Thanks, I must have missed it the first time through. It is on page 3-7 in the manual.


You're welcome, thanks for the +1 Rep.


----------



## Ovlazek

One could order from NCIX now if they desired to.
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=111131564&vpn=MAXIMUS%20IV%20GENE-Z&manufacture=Asus

A special order though.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14104874*
> One could order from NCIX now if they desired to.
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=111131564&vpn=MAXIMUS%20IV%20GENE-Z&manufacture=Asus
> 
> A special order though.


Which means that their distributor has them but they aren't in NCIX's warehouses yet. I wonder why they're so damn slow...


----------



## Snow-Okami

@ Ovlazek

From the Mobo bottom to the top of the waterblock = 5.5 inches
From the PCIE connector to the top of the waterblock = ~ 5 - 5 1/16 inches

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask anything else and I will try my best to answer them for you.


----------



## ben_liu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;14100175*
> 
> Speaking of which has anyone used a MATX in a Corsair 650D, is it wise or wasteful?


Can anyone shed some lights about this subject? I'm stuck between the Asus P8Z68 or the Gene-Z. I'm leaning towards the gene-z but I don't know if I'll like mATX in my 600T.


----------



## RussellG

Why should the physical size of the board affect whether or not you buy it. So long as it fits in your case (ie: not too big; has the correct mounting holes) and has all the features you need, size should not be a factor.

It's not how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm, after all. Size hardly matters.

EDIT: Full disclosure: This is coming from somebody who runs with a P180, which is by no means a mATX case.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben_liu;14107234*
> Can anyone shed some lights about this subject? I'm stuck between the Asus P8Z68 or the Gene-Z. I'm leaning towards the gene-z but I don't know if I'll like mATX in my 600T.


In both instances I would go with full atx. Unless one wanted to put full watercooling in with all the extra space.


----------



## Rhialto

I know you all like reviews...

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1208/pg1/asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z-motherboard-review-introduction.html

Haven't read it yet, just found it and I came here to post it first.


----------



## RussellG

I do like reviews!! Thanks!

A review posted on the 4th of July is proof that a true American Patriot buys Gene-z's. I think that should settle any and all "Should I buy it?" conversations.


----------



## gl0ry

Thanks for the review. I've been waiting for more write ups about this board. I've wanted it since I first laid eyes on it, but the form factor and overclocking abilities were the only things that have been holding me back.

Lets see what this review states about the OC

Edit: I love the review on it!, I may just pick this board up!


----------



## slider162

Best I can get so far out of her.

CPU-Z Results


----------



## Rhialto

You're welcome, thanks for the +1 Rep.









oops, I'm repeating myself... I'll stop. I don't even know what it gives anyway.







Do you?

Now that I've read, they gave it almost a perfect score!

What I hope it that after getting this board with a 2500K, I hope I will be able to keep it for next updrade. I mean that I hope that I won't have to upgrade all over again keeping only the box and PS.

I had an E4300 that I upgraded to E8400 keeping all the other parts.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertHR;14095539*
> LA king, try the noctua nhc14 thats the choice for my build ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14095741*
> Not sure about your situation, but with LA Kings, his ram is to tall to use both fans on the C14. Just something to keep in mind.












*Yeah looking at this photo of a Noctua NHC14 install w/ my Corsair Vengeance RAM, it looks like slots 2, 3 & 4 are OK, but slot 1 for 16 GB RAM could be an issue ??? but then again it looks like the Heat Pipes are what get in the way, the FAN maybe wouldn't ? I wonder IF I could turn the COOLER 90 or 180 degree's and avoid the clearance issue ?









Edit: Well I looked up Noctua's compatibility issue's chart and they don't seem to THINK it will be an issue ???










So now the question begs ... is it worth $50 MORE than the CoolerMaster GeminII S that I KNOW will fit w/o issue ? but I'm unsure if COOL's as well as the Noctua NHC14 ???

Then again ... now I read somewhere that ALL of these DOWNDRAFT Cooler units that BLOW air DOWN onto the CPU / Motherboard area, are actually blowing more HOT air down than COOLING the area ... come to think of it, the STOCK CPU cooler blows UP right ? or am I wrong ?*


----------



## gl0ry

From my observation, the clearance from the cpu to the ram looks to be the same as full atx motherboards.

Is that right or wrong?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;14107440*
> Best I can get so far out of her.
> 
> CPU-Z Results


What's up with ram speed? 966.2 MHz


----------



## tsxboy

Does anyone have any Idea when FRY's or Microcenter will have it in Stock??? I rather buy it local so I can exchange rather than RMA something and wait for it to be Returned... IJMO.

If its not going to be in local Fry's and MicroCenter by the 11th, I guess I will have to order from Newegg or Superbizz..

Do you guys know if SuperBizz will have the Discount or only Discounting through 4th July Week?


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;14107633*
> Do you guys know if SuperBizz will have the Discount or only Discounting through 4th July Week?


The FIREWORKS code is only good through 7/4 AFAIK.


----------



## tsxboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy;14107663*
> The FIREWORKS code is only good through 7/4 AFAIK.


damnit.. Ill just wait then. Hopefully the Newer shipments of the MIVG-Z will have the X-FI Sticker. Just for the Bling. lol.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14107530*
> *Yeah looking at this photo of a Noctua NHC14 install w/ my Corsair Vengeance RAM, it looks like slots 2, 3 & 4 are OK, but slot 1 for 16 GB RAM could be an issue ??? but then again it looks like the Heat Pipes are what get in the way, the FAN maybe wouldn't ? I wonder IF I could turn the COOLER 90 or 180 degree's and avoid the clearance issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well I looked up Noctua's compatibility issue's chart and they don't seem to THINK it will be an issue ???*


The compatibility chart you referenced was for the motherboard. It is only stating that the cooler will fit the motherboard. IIRC, there is a RAM compatibility chart as well. And again, IIRC, if you orient the cooler so that you can fill all four ram slots, you can see that you won't be able to use the bottom fan.

I would think the Noctua would perform better than the Gemini, and the down draft is also good for the mosfets as it gets air moving over them at least. Always a plus.

*EDIT:* After checking the Noctua site, I see they got rid of the ram compatibility chart. But only a few months ago I was looking at the Noctua coolers and there were definitely compatibility issues with Vengeance. I know the C14 itself will clear, but like I say, the bottom fan will not.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Thanks Ovlazek ...

I guess I might just stick w/ the GeminII S then ... it's cheaper, it fit's, it looks cleaner to me, seems to work OK, and had an extra bracket that allows you to switch from ONE 120mm fan to TWO 92mm fans ... and If I do that it should have better performance I would assume.

BTW ... see you're looking for a PowerSupply ... NewEgg has a good deal here, Antec 750 Watt @ $55.00, and the color scheme fit's in w/ the ASUS ROG board







*










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049&nm_mc=AFC-C8JUNCTION&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JUNCTION-_-EMC-070111-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17371049-L04A&PID=2026489&AID=10440897


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14108757*
> *Thanks Ovlazek ...
> 
> I guess I might just stick w/ the GeminII S then ... it's cheaper, it fit's, it looks cleaner to me, seems to work OK, and had an extra bracket that allows you to switch from ONE 120mm fan to TWO 92mm fans ... and If I do that it should have better performance I would assume.
> 
> BTW ... see you're looking for a PowerSupply ... NewEgg has a good deal here, Antec 750 Watt @ $55.00, and the color scheme fit's in w/ the ASUS ROG board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049&nm_mc=AFC-C8JUNCTION&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JUNCTION-_-EMC-070111-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17371049-L04A&PID=2026489&AID=10440897


Nice find on the PSU. You read my mind on the color scheme. All of my tubing in my loop will be red and the fittings will be matte black. That and of course the ROG red and black. Actually I just picked up a psu yesterday and forgot to update my rig. Went with the AX750 because I need fully modular due to the complete lack of cable management in my case. That and I can sleeve my cables with red paracord without voiding my psu's warranty if I actually man up and DO IT.

*Edit:* Just saw this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14107281*
> Why should the physical size of the board affect whether or not you buy it. So long as it fits in your case (ie: not too big; has the correct mounting holes) and has all the features you need, size should not be a factor.
> 
> It's not how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm, after all. Size hardly matters.
> 
> EDIT: Full disclosure: This is coming from somebody who runs with a P180, which is by no means a mATX case.


I'm just saying that I would make full use of all of the space I had available.
And yes, the P180 is a mATX case, it is just a very poorly optimized one as far as space is concerned (I also own one).


----------



## supersaiyanson

So I got my board today after ordering it last week from some unknown company in Canada. Got everything hooked up and the intel gigabit LAN won't work. I've tried installing drivers from the CD that came with the box and downloaded driver from Asus website. Tried connecting to the router and directly to the modem and nothing works. It keeps saying the ethernet cable is unplugged and I know for sure the cable isn't broken.

Both the orange and yellow lights on the ethernet port keeps blinking at the same time every second. I can't even connect to my router as well. Has anyone who owns the board have any issues? Did your LAN work right out the box without the drivers installed? Only thing I can think of right now is that I have a faulty ethernet port which is going to suck.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersaiyanson;14109557*
> So I got my board today after ordering it last week from some unknown company in Canada. Got everything hooked up and the intel gigabit LAN won't work. I've tried installing drivers from the CD that came with the box and downloaded driver from Asus website. Tried connecting to the router and directly to the modem and nothing works. It keeps saying the ethernet cable is unplugged and I know for sure the cable isn't broken.
> 
> Both the orange and yellow lights on the ethernet port keeps blinking at the same time every second. I can't even connect to my router as well. Has anyone who owns the board have any issues? Did your LAN work right out the box without the drivers installed? Only thing I can think of right now is that I have a faulty ethernet port which is going to suck.


Try a different cable?


----------



## supersaiyanson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14109735*
> Try a different cable?


I have tried 5 different cables and they all work on my other pc. I've tried everything I can think of including installing windows 7 home prem 64 bit and windows 7 pro 64 bit. I disabled and then enabled the LAN in the bios and device manager. installed several different drivers I found. And yes, I removed the old drivers when installing a new one.

I'm pretty much lost here and the only thing I can think of to make this work without returning the board is buying a new router and getting a usb dongle to connect to the internet.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

@LA_KINGS_FAN:

Maybe those two drawings from Noctua-C14-FAQs will help you out with your Corsair-Heatspreaderproblem?


















It seems that you maybe have to switch to the "high clearance mode"?
This will work, like you can see at the Corsair Forum
Sadly those heatspreaders aren't removable like they're at the Corsair Dominator memory









P.S.: This is why i've selected G.Skill Ecos, they don't have such useless high heatspreaders and the Noctua NH-D14. But I'm also curios about my calculations concerning the free space of the case, memory, heatsink and an additional fan.

















XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Powersource: I've bought me an ammeter and i've run my current system (see footer) with Prime95 100% cpu load and furmark 100% vga load and it took just a maximum of 320W. So if you won't run some SLI or a large system with lots of SATA drives and so on, a good brand power source with about 550 to 600W is far enough, especially if one's taking into account that our nice GENE-Z is living normally in a micro ATX case.
That's why i've selected either the Coolermaster SilentPro M600 or the Seasonic X-560 power source. In the end i decided to take the Seasonic, coz:

Coolermaster SilentProM600









Seasonic X-560









Here is some more german data about system power consumption of latest graphic cards.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Latest Infos: Estimated delivery time of system components is the 7th of July!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersaiyanson;14109817*
> I have tried 5 different cables and they all work on my other pc. I've tried everything I can think of including installing windows 7 home prem 64 bit and windows 7 pro 64 bit. I disabled and then enabled the LAN in the bios and device manager. installed several different drivers I found. And yes, I removed the old drivers when installing a new one.
> 
> I'm pretty much lost here and the only thing I can think of to make this work without returning the board is buying a new router and getting a usb dongle to connect to the internet.


Maybe you get this drivers from Intel directly? They've had some issues concerning Jumbo Frames and Power Management before... PLUS the Intel version is 16.3 (from 5/20/2011) instead of ASUS old version 16.1 (WRONG DATE on Asus HP 6/9/2011)! Ok, since a vast search hindered that untill now, NO manual is downloadable for our GENE Z, i've found that the GENE-Z NIC is the *"Intel 82583V Gigabit Ethernet Controller"*. I don't like those manufacturers masking correct specifications with branding names like "Intel®, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller" and thus my hint for the newer driver is correct.

P.S.: Oh, it seems that this Intel NIC has caused already some issues in former times! Have a look here.
Please give urgently the latest version 16.3 from intel website a chance, supersaiyanson!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersaiyanson;14109557*
> So I got my board today after ordering it last week from some unknown company in Canada. Got everything hooked up and the intel gigabit LAN won't work.


You just remind me of a problem I had with my current board and I had to search a long time before solving it. Thanks as I will make sure to look for the setting to change to make it work when I will build my new setup.

Unfortunatly, your issue is not the same. Mine was that I was getting random disconnect from LAN every now and then, I had a hard time to transfer a long file without being disconnected.

All I remember was to change a setting in the LAN card but I don't remember which and I'm at work (XP) so I cannot check this. I'm on Win7 at home.


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersaiyanson;14109817*
> I have tried 5 different cables and they all work on my other pc. I've tried everything I can think of including installing windows 7 home prem 64 bit and windows 7 pro 64 bit. I disabled and then enabled the LAN in the bios and device manager. installed several different drivers I found. And yes, I removed the old drivers when installing a new one.
> 
> I'm pretty much lost here and the only thing I can think of to make this work without returning the board is buying a new router and getting a usb dongle to connect to the internet.


Is it enabled in the BIOS? If it wasn't Windows probably wouldn't even see it. Just a thought. Something as straight forward as this, it might be a bad port on the MB.


----------



## slider162

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14107626*
> What's up with ram speed? 966.2 MHz


Not sure. That is what the auto tune did. Going to try manually now.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*If anyone still needs the processor ...










just sign up for the NewEgg Email Promo's to use the code. $15 OFF Promo codes expire at 11:59pm PT on 7/6/2011

======

Thanks Woschdsubbn,

Yeah the Dominators are even taller I think ? ... and the Vengeance I'd have to remove the entire heat spreader.








I guess I'm just going to re-use my GeminII for now until I can see how everything fits in place, but thnaks again.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

To LA Kings Fan, I think it was you I was talking to about the Corsair Hydro series...
There is nothing wrong with them, just don't expect record level overclocks. I'm sure that it will perform better than the GeminII if you can find the space in your case for the rad and a 120mm fan.


----------



## snakemed

Thanks, LA Kings Fan, for the heads-up on the promo code - I wasn't able to get Newegg to apply it to my pre-holiday order, but they did authorize a gift card ($15) to apply to future purchases.

I will be cooling it with a Corsair Hydro Series H60, when all of my components arrive (7-8?). I haven't heard the negatives that some reference and I expect that it will be a quiter sounding, cooler-temp producing solution than the stock HSF. It won't interfere with the Vengence modues either.

Still a few days away...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Just got the "*IT'S IN AND WAITING FOR YOU*" email from NewEgg ... So I will be picking mine up tomorrow







... pictures to soon follow so I can move to the Official "OWNERS" Cool Kid's Club







and out of the wanna be "Soon To Be Owners" group







*


----------



## supersaiyanson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Maybe you get this drivers from Intel directly? They've had some issues concerning Jumbo Frames and Power Management before... PLUS the Intel version is 16.3 (from 5/20/2011) instead of ASUS old version 16.1 (WRONG DATE on Asus HP 6/9/2011)! Ok, since a vast search hindered that untill now, NO manual is downloadable for our GENE Z, i've found that the GENE-Z NIC is the *"Intel 82583V Gigabit Ethernet Controller"*. I don't like those manufacturers masking correct specifications with branding names like "IntelÂ®, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller" and thus my hint for the newer driver is correct.

P.S.: Oh, it seems that this Intel NIC has caused already some issues in former times! Have a look here.
Please give urgently the latest version 16.3 from intel website a chance, supersaiyanson!


Hey thanks but I already tried that driver yesterday as well and still no luck.

And to Slider, of course I enabled LAN in the bios lol, it's already enabled out of the box with one option to enabled some other LAN function which i also tried to turn on but that didn't do anything.

Again it shows up in device manager as working properly, however both yellow and orange lights keep lighting up at the same time and can't even connect to my router/modem, let alone the internet.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersaiyanson;14113800*
> Hey thanks but I already tried that driver yesterday as well and still no luck.
> 
> And to Slider, of course I enabled LAN in the bios lol, it's already enabled out of the box with one option to enabled some other LAN function which i also tried to turn on but that didn't do anything.
> 
> Again it shows up in device manager as working properly, however both yellow and orange lights keep lighting up at the same time and can't even connect to my router/modem, let alone the internet.


Do the yellow and orange lights flash, or just both stay on solid all the time?


----------



## supersaiyanson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14116291*
> Do the yellow and orange lights flash, or just both stay on solid all the time?


They flash about every second at the same time. Sometimes only the orange light will flash. Funny thing is I was just installing Ubuntu and all of the sudden I'm connected to my router and the port lights up on my router showing I have a connection. The cable is unplugged error is gone and it shows the port as enabled and connected to the internet. I couldn't browse any sites tho and there was no activity light on the intel LAN port.

I think I'll have to RMA it or buy a router and usb dongle to connect to the internet. This kinda sucks now.


----------



## RussellG

I believe orange blinking means a physical link can't be established between the two ends of the cable (which fits with the network cable unplugged error). Of course, you knew this already.

Hmm


----------



## RussellG

NCIX gets the fail award. In the time it took for a Gene-z to get from Newegg's California warehouse, cross the border, and arrive in the middle of no where, small-town Canada where I live, NCIX hasn't even managed to ship. Both orders were ordered on the same day...both Countries had a stat in there so I figure that balances out.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14117043*
> NCIX gets the fail award. In the time it took for a Gene-z to get from Newegg's California warehouse, cross the border, and arrive in the middle of no where, small-town Canada where I live, NCIX hasn't even managed to ship. Both orders were ordered on the same day...both Countries had a stat in there so I figure that balances out.


I'm still waiting for ME to get it in. If they don't have it by Friday I am cancelling my preorder and buying from newegg.


----------



## RussellG

I'm still waiting for everything I need to make the board work


----------



## S2000Gan

I wonder if NCIX will have a delay with their having been hacked and all


----------



## RussellG

Linus' youtube account was hacked...but I don't think NCIX was.

Unless you know something I don't. Do tell.


----------



## supersaiyanson

Well I think it's safe to say I have a defective board. Tried everything possible and contacted Asus for help and they couldn't figure it out. Going to be returning it to Scionex Systems for a full refund since they have **** customer service and impossible to contact unless you spam them with emails.

Going to be ordering from NCIX now, hopefully they get their shipment within a week. I wonder how many other people will run into the same problem i had........Of all the things that could go wrong with the mobo, I never expected the LAN to not work.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14117534*
> I'm still waiting for everything I need to make the board work


I'm in the same boat. But all I need left is the SSD and the case. But I have to wait til the next pay check because I had to go get 4 new tires for the car. The back passenger had a lump in it, then the back driver had a screw in it which I temporarily patched and then the two fronts are bald from bad alignment, lol. So almost $700 for alignment and 4 tires =(


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14119210*
> I'm in the same boat. But all I need left is the SSD and the case. But I have to wait til the next pay check because I had to go get 4 new tires for the car. The back passenger had a lump in it, then the back driver had a screw in it which I temporarily patched and then the two fronts are bald from bad alignment, lol. So almost $700 for alignment and 4 tires =(


That's even worse than waiting for stuff that's stuck in the mail









If I were you, I'd build it anyways. Install on a conventional hard drive (of course you'll reinstall when the SSD arrives) and assemble it on a box or something

=D


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


That's even worse than waiting for stuff that's stuck in the mail









If I were you, I'd build it anyways. Install on a conventional hard drive (of course you'll reinstall when the SSD arrives) and assemble it on a box or something

=D


Yeah, I should probably put it together to test it out. But then I don't have an extra drive to test it out on.

But yeah, I'm gonna have to wait 2-1/2 weeks then probably another week for shipping after I order it, lol. By then hopefully the Fractal Design Arc Mini case will be available for purchase.


----------



## gl0ry

Mine is on the way, decided to do water cooling too


----------



## MoMurda

Amazon said it will take a month to 3 months to ship, so I reordered through one of the other stores. Hopefully gets here on Monday! Excited to finally use my 2600k. Havent had a top of the line cpu since the FX-60.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Just so I'll be in the "Owners" section.







Will post pics of the full build later.


----------



## dizbmikuni

anyone tested this with an h60 cooler? I can't tell if there's enough room.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


anyone tested this with an h60 cooler? I can't tell if there's enough room.


I'm using a stock Intel cooler in this build right now, but I've got an H80 showing up on Friday. The H80 pump has similar clearance requirements to the H60 around the CPU (if an 80 fits a 60 certainly will), so I'll let you know if I run into any problems.

AFAIK, it should fit just fine.


----------



## tsxboy

Anyone got any Updates if Microcenter or Frys Has it in stock yet?


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Anyone got any Updates if Microcenter or Frys Has it in stock yet?


How do you guys find them? I usually keep checking a few particular resellers that I know and use, like newegg. I also visit a few sites like this one where people with acute interest will have information.

tsxboy, I am assuming that you searched the websites for MC and Frys and neither is listed via the link below, so I doubt they have it in stock yet.









Another option to find out if a particular reseller has them would be to do a search on Google.

Here is a link to Google search results. There is a list of resellers that have a listing for the board for sale on the lefthand side. Obviously, it doesn't mean that they have actual stock though, but they usually wouldn't have it listed if they didn't intend to sell some...

http://www.google.com/#q=ASUS+Maximu...gc.r_pw.&cad=b

Good luck! I got mine from superbiiz and they still had inventory a few days ago. I confimred on the phone before I ordered that they had stock and that my order would ship. Try FIREWORKS as a coupon code to save a few bucks.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


anyone tested this with an h60 cooler? I can't tell if there's enough room.


Why do you think there will be a fit problem with the Corsair H60?
















I ordered one to use for my build and don't anticipate any issues from what I have read, etc. Mine will be installed in an Antec Nine Hundred and, again, I haven't read anything that indicates any issues.


----------



## S2000Gan

im worried about it fitting a V6GT


----------



## hallaor

certainly my next mobo...
it was in doubts with some of the asrock...
but, now I made up my mind.


----------



## supersaiyanson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14122374*
> anyone tested this with an h60 cooler? I can't tell if there's enough room.


I had it in my Fortress FT03 with a H70 which is bigger so I see no reason why the board would have issues with the H60.

Will be getting my replacement board tomorrow or on Friday. Hopefully I don't have any issues this time.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Wooo Hooo ... I'm OFFICIAL !!!*










*And DAMN the RACING RED RAM from Cosair, looks ALL SEXY BLING on this Board*



























*P.S. - btw , NO shinny bling bling X-FI Sticker on mine from NewEgg either









Will switch out and post completed system pics after I do the build







wish me luck !*


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list. I are sad panda though, dropped to a 4 star group









Hoping I'll have mine here soon.


----------



## Ovlazek

Haha dang. I just bought ANOTHER 8GB of ram for this build today. 16GB is so overkill but at $110 for ripjawsX 1600mhz. That's to hard to pass up.

(Also just voted this as a 5 star group. Didn't do it before.)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Haha dang. I just bought ANOTHER 8GB of ram for this build today. 16GB is so overkill but at $110 for ripjawsX 1600mhz. That's to hard to pass up.

(Also just voted this as a 5 star group. Didn't do it before.)


*YEP







... that's why I got 16 GB of the Cosair Vengeange too ... they had a great deal on NewEgg paired up with a 10% off on Desktop RAM, THANK YOU for your last purchase NewEgg sent me ... 16 GB for like $160 ... couldn't NOT install it on this system.









ME too on the 5 stars ... I didnt know we had to do that ?







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Don't have to vote, just saying xD


----------



## IRO-Bot

Those Vengence Red do look sexy on that board. That's why I bought them too, lol. Just haven't put them on yet. It's gonna look even more sexier when I stick the Asus GTX 560 ti DirectCU II on it. Woot, can't wait.


----------



## ablearcher

huh, so I'd guess ASUS ran out of the shiney X-Fi2 stickers








Oh, well. My old R2G's had a tendancy of falling off after a while, at any rate







Not a loss to me!


----------



## Captain1337

I am really on the edge of buying this board soon, should I buy this board or a P8P67 Deluxe? Does this board have more features and more oc compatibilities?


----------



## S2000Gan

ugh Idk if I wanna get Ripjaw X or Vengeance and Idk if the V6GT will fit with either of those RAM -.-
Can anyone help?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


huh, so I'd guess ASUS ran out of the shiney X-Fi2 stickers








Oh, well. My old R2G's had a tendancy of falling off after a while, at any rate







Not a loss to me!


Speaking of which, has anyone compared the onboard audio + X-Fi 2 against a regular X-Fi sound card?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


ugh Idk if I wanna get Ripjaw X or Vengeance and Idk if the V6GT will fit with either of those RAM -.-
Can anyone help?


*IF you can do with JUST the RIPJAW's and not RipJaw X's AND can ACT NOW !!! ...

NewEgg has ...








... but the deal ENDS TONIGHT ! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231315 ... and they're not TOO TALL, so the CoolerMaster V6 might fit ? But I don't know.

IF NOT ... they have an 8 GB kit of RipJaw X's for $75 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428 or a 16 GB kit for $165 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231429.

The Corsair RED Vengeange like mine are on SALE too ... $75 - 8 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233180 *


----------



## lucas.vulcan

well I just ordered mine from http://www.sohodiffusion.com/prod/20...X-PCI-E-1.html
for $ 175 cad


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


ugh Idk if I wanna get Ripjaw X or Vengeance and Idk if the V6GT will fit with either of those RAM -.-
Can anyone help?


Get the Vengeance low profiles then for sure the V6GT will fit. Looks like they only have the black ones out so far.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Haha dang. I just bought ANOTHER 8GB of ram for this build today. 16GB is so overkill but at $110 for ripjawsX 1600mhz. That's to hard to pass up.

(Also just voted this as a 5 star group. Didn't do it before.)



$110??

I picked up 2 sets of the same memory because the price was so good, but I have to say it was quite a bit lower than that =0

But yeah, 16GB is a complete and utter waste. At these prices though, I don't regret a thing!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*IF you can do with JUST the RIPJAW's and not RipJaw X's AND can ACT NOW !!! ...*


Holy crap, that's a great deal!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


Get the Vengeance low profiles then for sure the V6GT will fit. Looks like they only have the black ones out so far.



Blue is out as well and available at NCIX.

I haven't seen white yet, however.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


Get the Vengeance low profiles then for sure the V6GT will fit. Looks like they only have the black ones out so far.


I looked for these, but couldn't find them in red or black. I went with the standard Vengeance, half red and half black, for a total of 16GB ($160).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Speaking of which, has anyone compared the onboard audio + X-Fi 2 against a regular X-Fi sound card?


 I tried, in my [H] thread (under "jeremyshaw," you may sign up and PM me if you'd like







), but I had a tough time telling the difference between it and my uDAC2, the only real difference I could tell (outside of gaming, where I was trying out the 3D positional [for stereo headsets - don't ask, I tried arguing that it's impossible, but lots of people said otherwise; maybe my headset's soundstage is too small?] feature - didn't work for me, and I have ATH-M50s). The only real difference I could tell were voices were a few smidgens "fuzzier," (noticed it off the bat without even before doing a side by side comparison), however, it could of been the 3D Crystalizer function or anything, including EMI from my GPU, lol...

However, someone in my [H] thread replied with a few links to someone who used what appears to be an osciliscope to measure the uDAC2's output, and it appeared it wasn't that good? Like almost as bad as onboard output bad? I dunno, maybe I'll have a better contrast when my NFB-12 arrives (still shipping!!).


----------



## robertHR

LA KINGS FAN Finally, congratulatios!! Ive been checking your posts cause my system will be almost indentical, could you do me a great favor and ,once your system is up and running, could you check the temperatures you reach on that cooler (Gemini II S) i am still deciding between that and the noctua nh c 14. do you have any problemns with the memory disipators clearance on that cooler?

Excuse my english , and again, congratulations.


----------



## Goshred025

Dang I should of bought the red memory! I have black. Although its not to late to buy 8gb more, except shipping to hawaii cost alot.


----------



## lobster

Ordered one from Newegg yesterday with a 2500k, can't wait! Finally upgrading my Opty 165


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I looked for these, but couldn't find them in red or black. I went with the standard Vengeance, half red and half black, for a total of 16GB ($160).










That's pretty good idea since two slots on the board is red and the other two is black.


----------



## S2000Gan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*IF you can do with JUST the RIPJAW's and not RipJaw X's AND can ACT NOW !!! ...

NewEgg has ...








... but the deal ENDS TONIGHT ! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231315 ... and they're not TOO TALL, so the CoolerMaster V6 might fit ? But I don't know.

IF NOT ... they have an 8 GB kit of RipJaw X's for $75 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428 or a 16 GB kit for $165 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231429.

The Corsair RED Vengeange like mine are on SALE too ... $75 - 8 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233180 *


Im only looking to get 4GB

As for the low profile Vengeance Not bad doesnt look as cool tho
will have too see the red ones when they come out.

Also







the tall vengeance in red is 2x4GB only







I only wanna get 2x2GB

Other question is could I just use slots 2 an 4 instead of 1 and 3?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Wow! Some stylish designs are developed here even based on the colors of memory heatspreaders! I'm very impressed!







(But maybe at least one or two of the slots are masked by the heatsink/fan?)

"All quiet on the western front" for me: It seems that i've selected the wrong 3.5" HD (3TB Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 ST33000651AS) for my dealer doesn't have it in stock before today.... so the complete order has the delivery date on tomorrow!

Fine news: I've already have some would-be buyers for my existing Core2Quad-System.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertHR*


LA KINGS FAN Finally, congratulatios!! Ive been checking your posts cause my system will be almost indentical, could you do me a great favor and ,once your system is up and running, could you check the temperatures you reach on that cooler (Gemini II S) i am still deciding between that and the noctua nh c 14. do you have any problemns with the memory disipators clearance on that cooler?

Excuse my english , and again, congratulations.


*Actually I did a dry fit tonight, and yeah even the GeminII S just touches to make contact with the heat spreader of Slot #1 ... I didn't tighten things down though so I'm not sure if this will be an issue yet or not, I don't think it'll be enough to force PRESSURE on either the RAM stick or on the CPU / cooler mount, but it touches, and I don't know if that could be an issue w/ electrical current or anything ??? ... I diffidently can see the noctua NHC-14 hitting especially w/ lower fan though ... so I'm not sure yet if I might switch out, and replace the GeminII S w/ a CORSAIR Hydro 60 or something, with the SQUARE CPU topper and better mounting system ... I should know more by this weekend.*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

For all those waiting guys: The german and french manual is in the GENEZ download section of the original ASUS website which seems to be more up to date than the ROG website.
Sadly the german translation is very bad and more funny than useable! This is strange for me coz ASUS has also a branch in Ratingen, Germany. So i'm also waiting for a feasible english manual...

*@LA_Kings_Fan:* Rip those annoying and useless headspreaders off!? Besides some optical effects and maybe some attempt to gain an overclocking record, there's absolutely no need for cooling memory with some mostly unclose fitting metal plate. If you switch to Corsair out of the box watercooling please keep in mind that you must get some airflow over the boards voltage transformers then.

*EDIT* A friend of mine has those G-Skill Ripjaws, too. He's using the be quiet Dark Rock Pro and the G-Skill fits fine underneath whether the assembly of this heatsink is poor made, the cooling performance is high end.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


Im only looking to get 4GB

As for the low profile Vengeance Not bad doesnt look as cool tho
will have too see the red ones when they come out.

Also







the tall vengeance in red is 2x4GB only







I only wanna get 2x2GB

Other question is could I just use slots 2 an 4 instead of 1 and 3?


Yeah, the tall Vengeance only comes 2x4 only. You can run it in 2 and 4. Others do that all the time.


----------



## Venares

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertHR*


LA KINGS FAN Finally, congratulatios!! Ive been checking your posts cause my system will be almost indentical, could you do me a great favor and ,once your system is up and running, could you check the temperatures you reach on that cooler (Gemini II S) i am still deciding between that and the noctua nh c 14. do you have any problemns with the memory disipators clearance on that cooler?

Excuse my english , and again, congratulations.


Just got mine and thrown it in a v354 with an NH-C14








I get 28-30 Idle with my 2600k atm, which is pretty good considering the 26c ambiant I had lastnight (damn you summer).
Havent had a chance to test load temps yet but will report back later.


----------



## slider162

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


Just got mine and thrown it in a v354 with an NH-C14








I get 28-30 Idle with my 2600k atm, which is pretty good considering the 26c ambiant I had lastnight (damn you summer).
Havent had a chance to test load temps yet but will report back later.


Just for reference with the H70, I am getting 20C at idle (20C ambient), 42C under load. Mild overclock (4400 GHz) brings it up to 55C under load and high overclock (4900GHz)is pushing 68-70C. The H70 temps continue to increase at the higher settings. I picked up a Swiftech reservior to see if that will help get the air out of the lines and bring temps under control.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


Just got mine and thrown it in a v354 with an NH-C14










How do you like the V354? What color? I also plan to get this case.

The cooler will be an A70 (not H70), got it on sale.


----------



## Venares

Given my extra 6c ambiant id say my idle's looking pretty good then









The finish on the v354 is absolutly fantastic.
I got the red version just to be differnt and couldnt be happier.
Internaly its a bit tight especialy with the C14 in there (about 5mm clearance on the PSU) but once its all shoehorned in there its great.
I'll stick some pictures up once I get home for any intrested partys.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14132018*
> $110??
> 
> I picked up 2 sets of the same memory because the price was so good, but I have to say it was quite a bit lower than that =0


Sorry I meant it was $55 for each 8GB kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14135869*
> How do you like the V354? What color? I also plan to get this case.


I also will be using this case but I am watercooling it. I will be mounting the radiator this weekend. I'll post some pics if you guys are interested.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14133491*
> *...a CORSAIR Hydro 60 or something, with the SQUARE CPU topper and better mounting system...*


Part of my decision to go with the Corsair Hydro H60 was driven by the weight of the better HSF solutions (heavy) and the issue of slim RAM clearance heights when using air-cooling. Since I ordered the H60 (found it at a good price with a rebate), I have continued my research/reading and I am now seriously considering adding another fan for a push/pull set-up. It will make it more similar to the H70 in terms of cooling (better) and noise (louder), I think.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14133098*
> That's pretty good idea since two slots on the board is red and the other two is black.


Thanks, that was my thought - I hope it works out. I didn't want to go with all red and I almost went all black, but the red was on sale when I pulled the trigger on my order! I actually spent an extra $10 NOT to go all red.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14133245*
> Im only looking to get 4GB
> 
> ...
> 
> I only wanna get 2x2GB


I can understand why somebody would choose not to buy 16GB (as it's clearly blatent excess), but why only get 4GB rather than 8GB?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14136195*
> Sorry I meant it was $55 for each 8GB kit.


Oooooo ok. I was hoping that's what you meant. That's a great price! I paid 60 for each kit, which I thought was pretty decent in its own right. Hard to beat ~$120 for 16GB of RAM. I still remember fondly when I was the first guy on the block who added that extra 16MB of RAM for a whopping total of 32MB.


----------



## robertHR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venares;14135727*
> Just got mine and thrown it in a v354 with an NH-C14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get 28-30 Idle with my 2600k atm, which is pretty good considering the 26c ambiant I had lastnight (damn you summer).
> Havent had a chance to test load temps yet but will report back later.


my problem is that im trying to fit a good cooler in a silverstone gradia 05 b case. I dont care if i need to remove one fan of the noctua to fit in the case i just need to know if that setup (gradia 05 and noctua nhc 14) will work with some mild overklocking. i am getting a rip jaws x memory set but im unsure if the noctua will have the clearence (top fan removed) for those sticks. , any suggestions?


----------



## lobster

Bought one last night with a 2500k from the Newegg and my order is still processing? They usually process my orders instantly







, I wonder if they are having stock issues.


----------



## Ovlazek

Memory Express just called me and told me that my board is in! Finally. I was getting impatient and was about a day away from ordering from Newegg. I'm stoked.


----------



## MoMurda

Mine should be here on Monday!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14139454*
> Mine should be here on Monday!


so much for the poor sg07 o.0


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


so much for the poor sg07 o.0











Haha yeah its gone.


----------



## snakemed

I took advantage of the discount code for superbiiz and purchased the MIVGZ (arrived this afternoon). Other components ordered (newegg) should arrive on Friday.

Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z








CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Cooler: Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600 (2 red; 2 blk)
Storage: WD 640GB SATA
Optical: ASUS DVD Burner (SATA)
Graphics: TBD ?
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
Case: Antec Nine Hundred (temporary)
Power Supply: Antec 500W (okay until GPU determination)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Actually I did a dry fit tonight, and yeah even the GeminII S just touches to make contact with the heat spreader of Slot #1 ... I didn't tighten things down though so I'm not sure if this will be an issue yet or not, I don't think it'll be enough to force PRESSURE on either the RAM stick or on the CPU / cooler mount, but it touches, and I don't know if that could be an issue w/ electrical current or anything ??? ... I diffidently can see the noctua NHC-14 hitting especially w/ lower fan though ... so I'm not sure yet if I might switch out, and replace the GeminII S w/ a CORSAIR Hydro 60 or something, with the SQUARE CPU topper and better mounting system ... I should know more by this weekend.


*Update: Well bummer man ... the stupid thing (GeminII S CPU Cooler) touches, rubs, or is completely in the way on ALL FOUR possible placements once secured in place ... the only solution's, abandon RAM in slot 1, use Low-Profile RAM at least in slot 1, remove the heat spreader of slot 1, or switch to the COSAIR Hydro 60 ... which is kinda the way I'm leaning at the moment, thanks to a $50 gift card rebate from Norton I can use on this







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


*@LA_Kings_Fan:* Rip those annoying and useless headspreaders off!? Besides some optical effects and maybe some attempt to gain an overclocking record, there's absolutely no need for cooling memory with some mostly unclose fitting metal plate. If you switch to Corsair out of the box watercooling please keep in mind that you must get some airflow over the boards voltage transformers then.


*Can you please explain this more ? Up until this build I've only had STOCK OEM computers and mother boards that didn't require this type of knowledge, so I'm unsure of what and where you are meaning ? THANK YOU







*


----------



## ablearcher

He means most RAM don't need a ramsink. It's really mostly for show, especially since 1.5V kits are now in numbers.


----------



## slider162

I would be interested if anyone else is only seeing half the RAM installed. Having issues at the moment.

Ram not detected (Troubleshooting)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


He means most RAM don't need a ramsink. It's really mostly for show, especially since 1.5V kits are now in numbers.


*I got that part, but thank you for the reply ... I meant this part ...*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


*@LA_Kings_Fan:* If you switch to Corsair out of the box watercooling please keep in mind that you must get some airflow over the boards voltage transformers then.


*I'd have the Power-Supply Fan & dual push/pull fans on the rad of the H60 for exhaust ... and then 2 120mm fan's for intake ... wouldn't that be enough airflow in general for the other components ?*


----------



## Ovlazek

I realize that the wb isn't actually affixed yet. I left my cpu at work with my case and what not. I'm just so excited for the weekend so I can install my rad and finally get this thing up and running. If only temporarily as I am still waiting for my ssd.


----------



## IRO-Bot

^
^
s
e
x
y


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*



















I realize that the wb isn't actually affixed yet. I left my cpu at work with my case and what not. I'm just so excited for the weekend so I can install my rad and finally get this thing up and running. If only temporarily as I am still waiting for my ssd.


Looking good... is that yours? If so I'll add ya to the owner's list.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Looking good... is that yours? If so I'll add ya to the owner's list.


It is mine. Sorry I didn't put my username in the pic. I was to excited when I got home to think of it.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


It is mine. Sorry I didn't put my username in the pic. I was to excited when I got home to think of it.


No biggy... added ya to the owners list


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


Just got mine and thrown it in a v354 with an NH-C14








I get 28-30 Idle with my 2600k atm, which is pretty good considering the 26c ambiant I had lastnight (damn you summer).
Havent had a chance to test load temps yet but will report back later.


The C14 actually fits in the v354? Do you have pictures of clearance or did you have to mod anything?


----------



## gl0ry

mine didn't have an x-fi sticker either


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*   I'd have the Power-Supply Fan & dual push/pull fans on the rad of the H60 for exhaust ... and then 2 120mm fan's for intake ... wouldn't that be enough airflow in general for the other components ?  
I don't want to get you in fear of something but i wanna show you an interesting detail.
Maybe a pic of the board could help you further.










Underneath those black cooling fins directly left and above the cpu socket are the capacitors voltage transformers, delivering the core voltage for the cpu. They need at least some wind. Normally the CPU Fan is enough, but if you don't have a cpu fan because of using a watercooling device, you need instead some fresh air over them from another fan somewhere else in the case. You can meter the temperature of the capacitors e.g. with the tool Speedfan or Everest or something like that. Depending on different capacitor types, the max temperature shouldn't get higher than maybe something about 85Â°C. Cooler temperatures are making the board more stable and lengthen the life of the caps. Ah, i found here some more infos about this issue and also some short movie about it:    
 



  



 
I hope my infos are now a bit more clearly, LA_Kings_Fan?

P.S.: Here the picture of the new system of a friend of mine! I was wondering why he has bought a Bitfenix Colossos big tower case with using a Mikro-ATX-Board.














His bequiet Dark Rock Pro tower cpuheatsink is almost as large as the GENEZ. Interesting detail: Because he's lacking in funds, his old power source with just 400W is running the Corei7 2600k system fine so far.

No new infos about my delivery yet.


----------



## Goshred025

Add me! Hopefully I'm the 1st in Oahu with it! 
P.S. Im still looking for a good cooler my max load temp running Prime 95 was 75 with stock cooler only about 5 mins. and I'm idling at 40. Any recommendations. I was thinking H60 like others were mentioning.


----------



## snakemed

I was expecting to see something like; "Out for delivery" when I visited the shipping information page this morning, but it states: "Train Derailment" - now I am hoping my components survived and are only delayed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14141180*
> I took advantage of the discount code for superbiiz and purchased the MIVGZ (arrived this afternoon). Other components ordered (newegg) should arrive on Friday.
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
> Cooler: Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60
> SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600 (2 red; 2 blk)
> Storage: WD 640GB SATA
> Optical: ASUS DVD Burner (SATA)
> Graphics: TBD ?
> OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
> Case: Antec Nine Hundred (temporary)
> Power Supply: Antec 500W (okay until GPU determination)


----------



## snakemed

I like the idea of going H2O, but haven't made the leap yet. I look forward to seeing any updates as you build your system, so send more pics!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14143951*
> I realize that the wb isn't actually affixed yet. I left my cpu at work with my case and what not. I'm just so excited for the weekend so I can install my rad and finally get this thing up and running. If only temporarily as I am still waiting for my ssd.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14146467*
> I like the idea of going H2O, but haven't made the leap yet. I look forward to seeing any updates as you build your system, so send more pics!


I have used all enclosed systems like the H70 and CoolIt Eco before. This will be my first soirée with a custom loop. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Venares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14144710*
> The C14 actually fits in the v354? Do you have pictures of clearance or did you have to mod anything?


It fits JUST








No modding needed.
I'll stick some pictures up in a bit.


----------



## RussellG

My final components are on truck for delivery this morning! Barring an act of god (ie: I miss Purolator), I should be able to start building this weekend!

I'll post pics as soon as I get around to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14146435*
> I was expecting to see something like; "Out for delivery" when I visited the shipping information page this morning, but it states: "Train Derailment" - now I am hoping my components survived and are only delayed!


=0

You don't see that every day.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

My Fractal Design Define Mini-Case is on the way, the whole rest has status of "reserved for delivery".
So tomorrow i'm able to open my new case box and have a look into it... maybe a bit senseless, eh?


















So, congrats on all so far GENEZ owners from Nuremberg, Germany! I'll spent virtually all of u some nice and cool franconian Meister lager beer with famous sausages of nuremberg with kraut!

Here you have:


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14148659*
> My Fractal Design Define Mini-Case is on the way, the whole rest has status of "reserved for delivery".
> So tomorrow i'm able to open my new case box and have a look into it... maybe a bit senseless, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, congrats on all so far GENEZ owners from Nuremberg, Germany! I'll spent virtually all of u some nice and cool franconian Meister lager beer with famous sausages of nuremberg with kraut!


If the Mini is anything like the R3, you are in for a treat with that case.
Also, the beer looks fantastic. Might have to find some in town here if I can.
Not so sure about the sausage and kraut though.


----------



## snakemed

How did you vent the airflow with the Carsair H70, etc.? Did you vent it per the instructions, i.e., into the case, or did you reverse it and vent it to the outside? I, for one, would be most interested in your experience with airflow direction. Also, maybe you share what case you used and if that made a difference in your decision making. Thanks in advance for any thoughts or ideas!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14147052*
> I have used all enclosed systems like the H70 and CoolIt Eco before. This will be my first soirée with a custom loop. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Venares

Well heres one very pimped Lian Li v354-R.
Spec is in sig, including one very sweat Gene-Z








To fit the C14 I had to one very minor ghetto mod involving some PVA tape on the fan clips (pic 6) lol.
Please excuse the quality of the images, poopy phone camera and all that


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14149000*
> How did you vent the airflow with the Carsair H70, etc.? Did you vent it per the instructions, i.e., into the case, or did you reverse it and vent it to the outside? I, for one, would be most interested in your experience with airflow direction. Also, maybe you share what case you used and if that made a difference in your decision making. Thanks in advance for any thoughts or ideas!


I have used the Eco in an NZXT Phantom, Antec 900, Fractal R3, and Antec Mini P180. I forget my specific fan configurations for each, but intake would lower the temps by 1 or 2 degrees but my graphics card would generally go up by a degree or so. The H70 I have only used as intake on the Phantom, but I used Gentle Typhoon AP-15 in p/p. I think with a 4.7Ghz oc on an i5 2500k I was hitting between 62C and 65C at full load.

Actually now that I think about it, I still use an Eco in each the Fractal and P180. Each have intake fans directly across from the rad, so I used them each as exhaust. Let me know if you want some specific tests done and I might check it out if I have some spare time.


----------



## turrican9

*Venares*

What are your Load temps in Prime 95 Blend with that NH-C14 and max overclock?


----------



## Venares

Dont know yet, still trying to get my head around this new BIOS.
Will post back later when I've figured out where the "make it go faster" button is.


----------



## NvidiaStorm

I've ordered the board I should have it some time early next week : )

Does anyone know if Mushkin Blackline 996659B 2x2GB works with this board?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Dang, that is a tight setup Venares. I mean it in both ways, lol. So the Vengeance low profiles can't go under slot 1 with that NH-C14? In some pics, it looks like it can, but then it doesn't look like it can in others.


----------



## Venares

It probbly can go in slot 1, I just put them in slot 2 out of habbit.

*ED* Right, just did a re-seat (droped 5c) and took a look at the ram.
Its now in Slots 1 & 3









So if you want a v354 and the best air cooler you can get, the NH-C14 is it.


----------



## gamer34

Has anybody had any problems with this mbo?


----------



## Venares

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Venares*

What are your Load temps in Prime 95 Blend with that NH-C14 and max overclock?


Right im upto 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v and I'll probbly leave it there as my chip seems to want north of 1.35 to go any higher and its just not worth it.
Max temps average out @ 70c with 26c ambiant which is pretty darn good I think considering how compact this little beast is.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


It probbly can go in slot 1, I just put them in slot 2 out of habbit.

*ED* Right, just did a re-seat (droped 5c) and took a look at the ram.
Its now in Slots 1 & 3









So if you want a v354 and the best air cooler you can get, the NH-C14 is it.


*You got the notuca NH-C14 to fit w/ the LP Vengeance in slot 1 ???








I couldn't get the GeminII S to fit w/ standard height Vengeance in slot 1 !







I wonder if I can switch out slot 1 to a LP Vengeance without issues ? *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14153128*
> *You got the notuca NH-C14 to fit w/ the LP Vengeance in slot 1 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get the GeminII S to fit w/ standard height Vengeance in slot 1 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is your goal to have a sleeper build? If it isn't, I'd highly recommend replacing your case so that you can fit a better heatsink. Just my two bits but with all the money you have invested into this build, a new case wouldn't be out of the question would it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Is your goal to have a sleeper build?


*Yeah ... I have another HP mostly stock (new RAM, new CPU, new Power Supply, new CPU Cooler, extra case fan, extra HDD, and a GFX card ... ok mostly NOT stock







) sitting next to it, and I wanted them both to look the same and to match all my other HP stuff, and I'm going for a stealth factory look, that you are in awe over once you lift the hood on this little bad boy coupe.







*


----------



## MoMurda

ARRIVED TODAY! Will put up pics later.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14153485*
> *Yeah ... I have another HP mostly stock (new RAM, new CPU, new Power Supply, new CPU Cooler, extra case fan, extra HDD, and a GFX card ... ok mostly NOT stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) sitting next to it, and I wanted them both to look the same and to match all my other HP stuff, and I'm going for a stealth factory look, that you are in awe over once you lift the hood on this little bad boy coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I totally respect that. Actually my entire build here started with some junky old case. But then when I realized that it wouldn't get very good airflow, it evolved into.... well this. Hahaha.


----------



## blah238

I just installed this board yesterday and have been tinkering with overclocking... up to 4.8GHz at 1.45V, a nice little improvement from the 1.48V I needed with my P8P67-M Pro. Are there any good overclocking threads for this board? So many dang options! I'm using ultra LLC, not extreme. Is offset or manual voltage preferable? Are any of the phase settings worth messing with? I figured out that you can only get offset voltage by setting one of the Digi+ settings to standard or optimal.... forget which one









But with manual voltage the CPU doesn't downvolt at idle which is a bit annoying. Seems I get slightly better stability with offset as well.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Anyone know much about the Xigmatek LOKI SD963 cpu cooler ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233081
It's only 134 mm tall and can have dual push/pull fans that might allow for good cooling while not having any clerance issues for my application. Any feedback is appreciated.







*


----------



## MoMurda

Pictures! 
































Pictures taken from my HTC Arrive so there not that great.

I love this board it is awesome! Case is a SUGO2.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey LA_Kings_Fan, due to the fact that Xigmatek is in most parts a german located company, there are some reviews on the web available in german. The tables are clear also if you don't understand german, i hope?
- Dexgo.com

Quote:



Conclusion: Pro & Contra
Pro
+ Weight
+ very good testing performance
+ fan decoupled with rubber 
+ cost effectiveness
+ good assembly
Contra
- high noise fan with 12V
- assembly of heatsink for AMD just in one direction possible
- removal when used with AMD
Award
We lend the Xigmatek Loki SD963 the DeXgo-Bronce- and the DeXgo cost effectiveness award.


- ht4u.net

Quote:



Conclusion
"mixed picture", "fairly cheap", concerning the tested values, it gets here about a "C" grade


I personally would not combine a high end cpu with a low end heatsink, LA_Kings_Fan.
But if you want to spare money and additionally a slender heatsink, maybe the Titan Hati is fitting for your system?


----------



## LocutusH

Hello everyone,

well i am just a maybe-owner yet, but i have a question.

It doenst let me sleep, this fake-xfi2 integration on this board. I have now an Audigy4, wich is fine, but it will not fit since PCI... so either, i go with the integrated XFI camouflaged Realtek, or i have to buy a discrete XFI card, wich i dont want...

My fear is, that this integrated realtek will have the same issues for example under Battlefield BC2, like older MB-s with integrated realtek audio -> random freezing. I now, that the Creative cards also arent famous about their flawless drivers, but ive had NO issues with the Audigy4 since years... (using a HD555 headphone, and HIFI both connected).

So anyone here, who already tested these things with games, especially BFBC2?

PS: It will be going in a QX-2000 Aercool case. Doens anyone have this with the GENE-Z?

Thanks.


----------



## Captain1337

I really want to get this motherboard but I got some questions.

Will it fit an NH-D14 with ripjaw x ddr3 ram?

Does it come with the x-fi sticker and actual chip?


----------



## bei fei

I got my Gene yesterday. I will be working on A custom one piece mosfet water block. Hopefully I will have a 3D design tonight and a prototype early next week.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337;14157339*
> I really want to get this motherboard but I got some questions.
> 
> Will it fit an NH-D14 with ripjaw x ddr3 ram?
> 
> Does it come with the x-fi sticker and actual chip?


As have been discussed extensively in this thread already, the NH-C14's heatpipes block the first RAM slot. I don't know if the NH-D14 would do the same thing or not.

X-Fi is done through software on a Realtek chipset.


----------



## RussellG

Ok, as I've said already, I got my board earlier last week. I've just been too busy acquiring a new vehicle to post board pictures. Also, I just got the last of my parts (CPU, H60) yesterday anyways.

I've also been debating how to handle my 'situation'. The Gene-z I received very obviously had somebody digging through the box. There's a tear on the lid hinge, the little tab the holds the box closed wasn't inside the place it goes when it's closed (I don't know what to call it...), the plastic lid inside had been taken out and not put back properly, and there was some crumpled box where it looks like they tried to put the plastic lid back, bent the box a bit, then gave up. Oh yes, and 3 of the 4 RAM clips were open, right out of the box.

I'm going to link to some pictures of what I found for those who are curious. I didn't resize them because I don't give a ****







Be warned, the pics are roughly 2MB each.

Here is a link to my photobucket account with the aforementioned pictures. I'm curious what you guys think.

I have not actually installed and tested the board yet, so I really don't know if there'll be any problems. I imagine I will do that before I get in Newegg's face about it, although I did already file a ticket informing them of the damages and saying I'd let them know whether it worked or not. They haven't replied yet.

Also, please add me to the owners list


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14156408*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> well i am just a maybe-owner yet, but i have a question.
> 
> It doenst let me sleep, this fake-xfi2 integration on this board. I have now an Audigy4, wich is fine, but it will not fit since PCI... so either, i go with the integrated XFI camouflaged Realtek, or i have to buy a discrete XFI card, wich i dont want...
> 
> My fear is, that this integrated realtek will have the same issues for example under Battlefield BC2, like older MB-s with integrated realtek audio -> random freezing. I now, that the Creative cards also arent famous about their flawless drivers, but ive had NO issues with the Audigy4 since years... (using a HD555 headphone, and HIFI both connected).
> 
> So anyone here, who already tested these things with games, especially BFBC2?
> 
> PS: It will be going in a QX-2000 Aercool case. Doens anyone have this with the GENE-Z?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had no issues in BFBC2 (beyond an overeager, braindead, Punkbuster, but that's another problem), using the headphone jack, and the Optical TOSLINK out on the Realtek chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain1337;14157339*
> I really want to get this motherboard but I got some questions.
> 
> Will it fit an NH-D14 with ripjaw x ddr3 ram?
> 
> Does it come with the x-fi sticker and actual chip?


So far, it seems like noone has gotten a X-Fi2 sticker. X-Fi2 is software only, so it doesn't really matter, imo


----------



## Venares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14158525*
> Ok, as I've said already, I got my board earlier last week. I've just been too busy acquiring a new vehicle to post board pictures. Also, I just got the last of my parts (CPU, H60) yesterday anyways.
> 
> I've also been debating how to handle my 'situation'. The Gene-z I received very obviously had somebody digging through the box. There's a tear on the lid hinge, the little tab the holds the box closed wasn't inside the place it goes when it's closed (I don't know what to call it...), the plastic lid inside had been taken out and not put back properly, and there was some crumpled box where it looks like they tried to put the plastic lid back, bent the box a bit, then gave up. Oh yes, and 3 of the 4 RAM clips were open, right out of the box.
> 
> I'm going to link to some pictures of what I found for those who are curious. I didn't resize them because I don't give a ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned, the pics are roughly 2MB each.
> 
> Here is a link to my photobucket account with the aforementioned pictures. I'm curious what you guys think.
> 
> I have not actually installed and tested the board yet, so I really don't know if there'll be any problems. I imagine I will do that before I get in Newegg's face about it, although I did already file a ticket informing them of the damages and saying I'd let them know whether it worked or not. They haven't replied yet.
> 
> Also, please add me to the owners list


Mine was almost exacaly the same mate.
AFAIK none of them are sealed or anything.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14158437*
> As have been discussed extensively in this thread already, the NH-C14's heatpipes block the first RAM slot. I don't know if the NH-D14 would do the same thing or not.
> 
> X-Fi is done through software on a Realtek chipset.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Noctua NH-D14, the manufacturer provides sooo much infos:
- The NH-D14 blocks the first two RAM Slots but the memory could be about 4,4cm in height. So memory modules without large and useless cooling fins would be fine. Just have a look at this drawing.
- Noctuas NH-D14 RAM compatibility list
- Maybe a larger problem could be that the NH-D14 fan clips collide with the vga card.
- heres the compatibility info of noctua for the GENEZ
- Here i tried to figure out, how large the Noctua NH-D14 will be on the GENEZ









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

If you compare X-Fi card with X-Fi onboard, one would fine that:
- onboard has not as much max loudness than the card
- onboard has some more hissing noises than the card
- strange info: The X-Fi / soundblaster logo is missing at the delivered boards?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


Mine was almost exacaly the same mate.
AFAIK none of them are sealed or anything.


Well, that's good to know.

But I can't understand why it would have been opened and dicked around with. I guess I'll see if I care or not when I install it and see if it works.


----------



## shinso

Amm ) what do you think about Xigmatek Colloseum on this mobo?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venares;14159711*
> Mine was almost exactly the same mate.


*So was mine ... from NewEgg ... same cut on top lid hinge flap, same tab closure not in the cut-out slot to keep it closed ... though plastic top inside and the rest OK, no crumpled corner for me ... it almost seemed like either ASUS factory, or NewEgg did these things as the top lid flap was a CUT, w/ knife or something, not a TEAR ! seemed odd to me too at the time, but nothing was missing inside the box ... though I have yet to get my system up and running, having issues with figuring out the stock HP Case wiring and where it plugs into the new motherboard ... especially the front panel power/HDD LED/ground/etc. looks like I'll have to take the pins out of the plastic connector and re wire them ?







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14155827*
> Hey LA_Kings_Fan, due to the fact that Xigmatek is in most parts a german located company, there are some reviews on the web available in german. The tables are clear also if you don't understand german, i hope?
> 
> I personally would not combine a high end cpu with a low end heatsink, LA_Kings_Fan.
> But if you want to spare money and additionally a slender heatsink, maybe the Titan Hati is fitting for your system?


*Thanks for ALL the info and advice ... plus REP for you









Couple things ....

a.) the Titan is TOO TALL @ 160mm ... I need a cooler @ 140mm or under in height !

b.) While the Xigmatek reviews are somewhat so-so ... it's mainly FAN NOISE that marks it down ... at the price point it's at, I can replace w/ TWO {push/pull} CoolerMaster or better 120mm silent fans to fix that, and get better cooling to boot.

c.) ANYTHING would be better than the STOCK CPU cooler/fan that came w/ the intel i7 ... that being said, I was reading an old (May) copy of CPU magazine that had a piece on overclocking the i7 2600K and it mentioned that the CPU cooler being shipped with it was suppose to be an Intel XTS100H tower type cooler, YET THAT'S NOT WHAT I GOT !







I got the basic flat cooler, like the one on the left below.








ANyone getting the Tower style w/ their i7 2600k ???

d.) Second point in the CPU magazine about overclocking the i7 mentioned THAT (Intel XTS100H tower type) stock cooler allowed basic OC'ing to 4.64 GHz w/o any problems or other modifications ... and up to 5.7 GHz IF you maybe tweaked things heavily and did a custom cooling application.









Anyways ... I'm going to install the STOCK intel for now, just to get the system up and running, keep and maybe MOD the fins on the GeminII S to use that later, but still looking at the other options, but THANK YOU to everyone who's adding their 2 cents to this conversation, being a noob to this it helps getting feedback.







*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*So was mine ... from NewEgg ... same cut on top lid hinge flap, same tab closure not in the cut-out slot to keep it closed ... though plastic top inside and the rest OK, no crumpled corner for me ... it almost seemed like either ASUS factory, or NewEgg did these things as the top lid flap was a CUT, w/ knife or something, not a TEAR ! seemed odd to me too at the time, but nothing was missing inside the box ... though I have yet to get my system up and running, having issues with figuring out the stock HP Case wiring and where it plugs into the new motherboard ... especially the front panel power/HDD LED/ground/etc. looks like I'll have to take the pins out of the plastic connector and re wire them ?







*


Weird.

At least we can give them points for consistency. Thanks.


----------



## Captain1337

So what you guys are saying is that this board may or may not come with an x-fi 2 sticker. And also the x-fi 2 chip is running based on the reelteck chip?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14160728*
> *c.) ANYTHING would be better than the STOCK CPU cooler/fan that came w/ the intel i7 ... that being said, I was reading an old (May) copy of CPU magazine that had a piece on overclocking the i7 2600K and it mentioned that the CPU cooler being shipped with it was suppose to be an Intel XTS100H tower type cooler, YET THAT'S NOT WHAT I GOT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the basic flat cooler, like the one on the left below.*


That tower intel cooler only came with the 1366 i7 extreme edition chips I believe. Or maybe it was all of the hexacores. Definitely not supposed to come with the sandy bridge chips.

p.s. Your posts have got to be the hardest dang ones to quote. So many colors and fonts and what not to tip toe around!


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain1337*


So what you guys are saying is that this board may or may not come with an x-fi 2 sticker. And also the x-fi 2 chip is running based on the reelteck chip?



There's no sticker on any of the ones we've received (I'm not clear on why everybody is so hung up on whether there's a sticker or not). The Gene-z is X-fi2 compatible, yes, but via software.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


That tower intel cooler only came with the 1366 i7 extreme edition chips I believe. Or maybe it was all of the hexacores. Definitely not supposed to come with the sandy bridge chips.


*Well ... the MAY 2011 issue of CPU Mag, pages 36-38 *http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Dig.../CP____1105__/*, 
... claims it was suppose to ...























... so THAT's why I asked ???*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


p.s. Your posts have got to be the hardest dang ones to quote. So many colors and fonts and what not to tip toe around!


*Sorry about that







*


----------



## turrican9

The stock coolers Intel is delivering with their 2500K/2600K line is ridiculous... They are barely enough to cool stock speed. Same with the stock coolers they sold with the 45nm 775 CPU's, very similar to the 1155 coolers, in size...

They could at least have continued using the size of the coolers they sold with the 65nm 775 CPU's...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14161924*
> The stock coolers Intel is delivering with their 2500K/2600K line is ridiculous... They are barely enough to cool stock speed. Same with the stock coolers they sold with the 45nm 775 CPU's, very similar to the 1155 coolers, in size...
> 
> They could at least have continued using the size of the coolers they sold with the 65nm 775 CPU's...


Agreed. I still think that anyone doing anything more than mild overclocking would get an aftermarket cooler. I think the longest I have ever used a stock cooler was about a month when I first got my 930 and it was an awful one. Simply put.. ALL stock coolers stink for overclocking the chips that they come with.


----------



## Venares

Updated my gheto fan clip mod with some 1.5mm heatshrink








Yellow PVA tape just doesnt look cool.


----------



## snakemed

One of three packages, containing most of the components I need to complete my build are now "missing". Lots of delays with this project...

Well, at least the motherboard made it! Newegg is going to replace my order. I asked them to expedite delivery of the replacement order. UPS should work with them to honor my request, but I don't have any experience with this sort of delay, so I don't know what to expect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14146435*
> I was expecting to see something like; "Out for delivery" when I visited the shipping information page this morning, but it states: "Train Derailment" - now I am hoping my components survived and are only delayed!


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


One of three packages, containing most of the components I need to complete my build are now "missing". Lots of delays with this project...

Well, at least the motherboard made it! Newegg is going to replace my order. I asked them to expedite delivery of the replacement order. UPS should work with them to honor my request, but I don't have any experience with this sort of delay, so I don't know what to expect.



Hey, when you're 70 you can tell your grandkids all about that one time that a train derailed and delayed your build. It'll make for a great story.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Woschdsubbn,

My german brother from another mother







... since you're my Deutsche inside info man on all things Noctua ... what are you're thoughts on the Noctua NH-U9B SE2, as it seems like the compact Noctua version of what maybe I'm looking for and that will FIT in my Semi-SFF setup ?







*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016


----------



## snakemed

I found an appropriate name for the new system anyway! Trainwreck

The latest is a 7-10 day review process and then Newegg will ship the replacement parts... ugh. I'm calling UPS in the morning to see if they have any better news for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


One of three packages, containing most of the components I need to complete my build are now "missing". Lots of delays with this project...

Well, at least the motherboard made it! Newegg is going to replace my order. I asked them to expedite delivery of the replacement order. UPS should work with them to honor my request, but I don't have any experience with this sort of delay, so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Rhialto

What about the A70?


















That's the only part I have for my new built yet, bought on sale 30$. I wish I was able to tell you how it fits a PC-V354 but it will take a while because I had to postpone the purchase of other components.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Was that directed at me Rhialto ?

If so the Corsair A70 is just too tall for my build ... it's 159.5mm tall, and I can't exceed 140mm.

IF you were just asking in general how that CPU cooler was, I think almost any 120mm dual (push/pull) fan system is going to work pretty well for this board depending on how nutz you get trying to overclock the CPU.*


----------



## bei fei

Here is my initial mosfet water block.










I will post pictures once I get one built. I will also link to my QuakeCon build once I get the build log posted.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Woschdsubbn, 
My german brother from another mother







... since you're my Deutsche inside info man on all things Noctua ... what are you're thoughts on the Noctua NH-U9B SE2, as it seems like the compact Noctua version of what maybe I'm looking for and that will FIT in my Semi-SFF setup ?







*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835608016


Hey bro LA_Kings_Fan!

yes, i've also taken this small Noctua into my building plans but since i've changed my case from Lian Li PC-A04 to Fractal Design Define Mini, the height clearance now is not a problem at all.

Here i've some german list with heatsink specs. The list was actualized in April but i don't think that this causes a problem, because good heatsinks aren't released several times a year.

Please have a look at "HÃ¶he" that's height in german or just copy the list into Excel or OpenOffice Calc and then use just the Autofilter.
The TDP of the Corei7 2600k and also of the Corei5 2500k is 95W btw.









Here's another list but keep in mind that this one has some errors concerning the sizes: "Masse BxHxT" means "Size in WxHxD" e.g. the Thermalright Venomenous X entry is WxHxD of 160x127x63mm
-> But the correct entry must be 127x160x63mm

Just to get some feeling about the costs:
30€ are about 43 US$
50€ are about 71 US$
but it seems that we've very cheap hardware prices overhere in germany.
Maybe a cause that my delivery is delayed again!

Don't hesitate if you need more assistance, just let me know. I'm looking forward to train my english!


----------



## utnorris

Nice block Bei Fei. Looking forward to seeing the real deal.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bei fei;14174625*
> Here is my initial mosfet water block.
> 
> I will post pictures once I get one built. I will also link to my QuakeCon build once I get the build log posted.


Definitely keep us posted on that. I might consider buying one from you if it turns out okay and you are willing.


----------



## Rhialto

For you lucky owners...










EDIT: there is the direct link : ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0650.zip

You're welcome!


----------



## Rhialto

Some of you were looking for the ENGLISH manual.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/E6731_Maximus_IV_GENE-Z.zip

You're welcome!


----------



## Alecela

Struggling to find the right CPU cooler though.


----------



## snakemed

BestBuy Deal: Corsair H50 $39.99

Probable a close out, but if you want one, this is as good a price as I have seen anywhere. Deal posted yesterday, so hurry if this is for you.









http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/261332


----------



## Venares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14177385*
> For you lucky owners...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: there is the direct link : ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0650.zip
> 
> You're welcome!


Nice spot there


----------



## snakemed

The good knew is that all the packages are now listed as "out for delivery". The train that derailed is said to have wrecked the tracks in front of the train carrying my boxes, but I will be inspecting all boxes and contents closely. I'm keeping the name for this build though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14170233*
> Hey, when you're 70 you can tell your grandkids all about that one time that a train derailed and delayed your build. It'll make for a great story.


----------



## snakemed

Got my copy of the Guide in the box, but I prefer having the soft copy. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14177408*
> Some of you were looking for the ENGLISH manual.
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/E6731_Maximus_IV_GENE-Z.zip
> 
> You're welcome!


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Hi everyone,
Mine has just come this morning il post a pic up later tonight. Just waiting on RAM, HDD, Heatsink and graphics card now.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated the owners list.

Semi-Update:
The group is becoming a bit tedious to keep up with along with my other daily activities. If anyone has threads that are helpful for the entire group please PM them to me with a permalink.

Same goes for OC's, Validations, etc.

Side note:
Due to power outages and other financial issues, I am delayed on getting the board. I am going to be actively looking for a co-owner/replacement depending on how bad the situation gets. If anyone is interested please contact me. I have a few in mind already.


----------



## Odracir

I got mine today









Just got everything together and tinkering with the oc right now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904082

don't know how to put an image up


----------



## Woschdsubbn

YEAH! Today my Fractal Design Define Mini Case hits me and the rest of the delivery is out in Bremen right now! This is about 375 miles north of me!

Because the weather overhere is fantastic at the moment and that's why i can't build up my new pc because tomorrow evening i'm going out with my wife UP to a nice beer cellar.

These cellars are inimitable and several hundreds of meters up our hills inside the lime rocks and derive from former times when there was no electrical cooling for the beer but winter ice from ponds and creeks. The breweries began sometime to spare the transport of the barrels and the beer is cold and fresh served directly out of the cellars. That's why we go "UP" to the beer cellar, and not down!!
So until nowadays we've here in franconia the region with the highest density of breweries in the whole world, about 380 with over 1000 different types of beer.

















PROST!


----------



## tsxboy

Microcenter and Fry's is Laggin so Bad... I ended up ordering from Newegg... I just hate ordering Motherboards from a far place for shipping... I rather buy locally.

Ill post pictures when I get it in. Thanks


----------



## snakemed

Now this is turning into a complete comedy of errors. UPS delivered to the wrong front door! I need a beer, maybe I will join you, Woschdsubbn









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


The good news is that all the packages are now listed as "out for delivery". The train that derailed is said to have wrecked the tracks in front of the train carrying my boxes, but I will be inspecting all boxes and contents closely. I'm keeping the name for this build though.


----------



## RussellG

****, Woschdsubbn...you are one lucky man.


----------



## snakemed

I now have 90% of the components to go with the board. Let the build begin.









[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=7cbacc57dd35bcffd2623e1b5502316d&attachmentid=219280]Attachment 219280[/URL][IMG]
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/0/08/08180130_vbattach219280.jpeg][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/462968/width/525/height/525/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## IRO-Bot

damn snakemed, that was a train wreck. Glad you finally got your stuff.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I now have 90% of the components to go with the board. Let the build begin.









[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=7cbacc57dd35bcffd2623e1b5502316d&attachmentid=219280]Attachment 219280[/URL][IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Nice move there, with the Red/Black mixing of Corsair Vengeance [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Be sure to post pictures of your finished build


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14184402*
> I now have 90% of the components to go with the board. Let the build begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, the packaging of the Corsair Hydro50 heatsink is far larger than the GENEZ itself! [IMG alt="eek.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/eek.gif
> My components are underway somewhere on the Autobahn.


----------



## victorfy

Hi all,

I just changed my build to 2500K, gene-z, and Gskill 2133 (cas 11) 2x4G RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) with my old windows 7 32bit on existing intel SSD, which was running on 2140E and ASUS P5B.

On the first start, it was so fast that I didn't see the post screen or get any chance to enter the BIOS. But after the win7 logo, it crashed with blue screen, which was also so fast before I can see any word on the screen, and it rebooted with the same story.

I unplugged the power cord and re-started it, now it says OC failed, press F1 to enter BOIS. I didn't really change much there except for the boot priority, and then it keep rebooting with POST failure, no chance to get into the BOIS. What could be wrong and what should I do? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

-T


----------



## snakemed

I was curious as to how this would look when I decided to order it in this combination. It does match the board color scheme, and it is different than most would chose. Besides, I saved ten bucks buying it this way!

I considered all black since the M4GZ PCB is so dark and the heatsinks around the CPU area are black, too. Add in the black Corsair H60 and all black Vengence would have been an easy choice. But I have an extra "ten spot" in my pocket this way and my build is different than any other that I have seen so far - I'm happy with it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14188475*
> I was curious as to how this would look when I decided to order it in this combination. It does match the board color scheme, and it is different than most would chose. Besides, I saved ten bucks buying it this way!
> 
> I considered all black since the M4GZ PCB is so dark and the heatsinks around the CPU area are black, too. Add in the black Corsair H60 and all black Vengence would have been an easy choice. But I have an extra "ten spot" in my pocket this way and my build is different than any other that I have seen so far - I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the iPhone quality pics. The iPhone is so convenient...[/QUOTE]
> 
> Man, that looks awesome [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorfy;14188353*
> Hi all,
> 
> I just changed my build to 2500K, gene-z, and Gskill 2133 (cas 11) 2x4G RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) with my old windows 7 32bit on existing intel SSD, which was running on 2140E and ASUS P5B.
> 
> On the first start, it was so fast that I didn't see the post screen or get any chance to enter the BIOS. But after the win7 logo, it crashed with blue screen, which was also so fast before I can see any word on the screen, and it rebooted with the same story.
> 
> I unplugged the power cord and re-started it, now it says OC failed, press F1 to enter BOIS. I didn't really change much there except for the boot priority, and then it keep rebooting with POST failure, no chance to get into the BOIS. What could be wrong and what should I do? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> -T


A couple of things here.. Use that memok! button on the mobo. I don't know if it likes the speed of that RAM. With higher speed comes higher latencies. Also, you probably know this but with windows 7 32-bit, your operating system will only recognize something like 3.87GB of ram. If you want to utilize all that you have, upgrade to a 64bit OS.


----------



## victorfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14189245*
> A couple of things here.. Use that memok! button on the mobo. I don't know if it likes the speed of that RAM. With higher speed comes higher latencies. Also, you probably know this but with windows 7 32-bit, your operating system will only recognize something like 3.87GB of ram. If you want to utilize all that you have, upgrade to a 64bit OS.


Thanks, will try it out tonight. Does clearing the CMOS help?
Yeah, planning to upgrade to 64 bit later on, still cannot make the decision to re-install all the programs again, it will take a long time..


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorfy;14189968*
> Thanks, will try it out tonight. Does clearing the CMOS help?
> Yeah, planning to upgrade to 64 bit later on, still cannot make the decision to re-install all the programs again, it will take a long time..


My guess is that you will have to reinstall everything anyways. Operating systems don't seem to like to boot on drives from old systems from my experiences. It's one thing if you change a gpu or something, but when you change a motherboard, you are essentially using a brand new computer with all kinds of different drivers for all kinds of different hardware. Best of luck to you though!









Edit: Clearing the CMOS probably won't do much as the board is brand new. But you can definitely give it a shot.


----------



## snakemed

Wosch, yes, the packaging for the Corsair H60 is pretty big, but so is the H60!

This is my first CPU water cooler. Also, the first where I had to install a support plate to the backside of the motherboard for a CPU heatsink.

In addition to the H20 CPU cooler, I'm going to have lots of other first with this build. First mATX; first unlocked processor; first SSD; first 64bit OS, etc.

(...can't find my heatsink thermal compound)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Wow, the packaging of the Corsair Hydro50 heatsink is far larger than the GENEZ itself!









My components are underway somewhere on the Autobahn.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14192082*
> Wosch, yes, the packaging for the Corsair H60 is pretty big, but so is the H60!
> 
> This is my first CPU water cooler. Also, the first where I had to install a support plate to the backside of the motherboard for a CPU heatsink.
> 
> In addition to the H20 CPU cooler, I'm going to have lots of other first with this build. First mATX; first unlocked processor; first SSD; first 64bit OS, etc.
> 
> (...can't find my heatsink thermal compound)


Doesn't the H60 come with some really good shin-etsu pre-applied?
Unless you have some ic diamond or something, I would just use what came on there.


----------



## victorfy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


My guess is that you will have to reinstall everything anyways. Operating systems don't seem to like to boot on drives from old systems from my experiences. It's one thing if you change a gpu or something, but when you change a motherboard, you are essentially using a brand new computer with all kinds of different drivers for all kinds of different hardware. Best of luck to you though!









Edit: Clearing the CMOS probably won't do much as the board is brand new. But you can definitely give it a shot.


I did manage to enter the BIOS and changed something like the boot priority, maybe I also changed some DRAM settings, I remember the voltage was quite high, >1.62V, I thought it should be 1.5v according to the RAM spec. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorfy;14192611*
> I did manage to enter the BIOS and changed something like the boot priority, maybe I also changed some DRAM settings, I remember the voltage was quite high, >1.62V, I thought it should be 1.5v according to the RAM spec. Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Thanks.


Can you link us directly to your ram? I'm curious to know exactly what it is.


----------



## snakemed

It does have shin-etsu pre-applied, based upon what I just found with a quick google search. I am so used to removing the preapplied stuff that I didn't even consider using it. Glad I didn't remove it before I realized that my normal thermal compound was missing in action. Thanks Ovlazek!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Doesn't the H60 come with some really good shin-etsu pre-applied?
Unless you have some ic diamond or something, I would just use what came on there.


----------



## snakemed

After I was shamed into knowing that the H60 has a quality TIM in place as delivered by Corsair (thanks, Ovlazek), and that I didn't need to find my thermal compound, I installed it on the board, after the CPU, and into the case this evening. Again, the iPhone pics are marginal at best, but here it is in an original Antec Nine Hundred that still needs a lot of stuff pulled out of it and the wiring figured out...









[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&attachmentid=219406]Attachment 219406[/URL][IMG] [IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&attachmentid=219407]Attachment 219407[/URL][IMG]

During the board install, I noticed the I.O.Shield for the first time. ASUS really tweeked all of the details on this board - even it looks great!

Time for an adult beverage, or two... [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drunken.gif


----------



## Aeropath

I just got my GZ. I have a few questions for recent buyers. I ordered from Newegg.com.

1. The board is more a dark brown then black but I think that how they all are.

2. The box was kinda dinged up was anyone else?

3. No XFi "sticker" on lower right corner, it's annoying but anyone know how to get a replacement one?

4. Does the back of the MB feel sticky like if you poured a glass of soda on the table and let it dry some.

5. The battery looks like a reused battery sorta, very dirty on the top.

6. The CPU retention socket is very dull and tarnished looking compared to my evga/asrocks boards, suspecting this is normal but would think be higher quality in this line of product.

I will post pictures later, kinda want to return it for another one I have this feeling it was used or has a previously demo unit feeling to it but I'm sure it's not.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## snakemed

The PCB is very dark, and in some light appears black, but it isn't black to me (more like very dark, dark purple) either. Not brown to me. Some have complained of dinged boxes, mine was absolutely perfect. No XFi stickers on any boards sold that I've read (no one cares either). Mine isn't sticky, nor have I read this from others. Don't think your battery is "used". Other manufacturers probably use a different supplier for their CPU sockets (ASUS probably uses several), or they spec it as polished (more expensive and no added value to me). You bought it from Newegg, a reputible reseller, so you should address these questions to them for a response. It is possible that they made a mistake, but I don't think they sent you a "demo" or a returned board (has anyone returned one yet). If you aren't happy with it now, will you be afte you install it in a case and run it?

Mine looks great! I only hope it runs half as fast and smoothly as it LOOKS like it will!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeropath;14198405*
> I just got my GZ. I have a few questions for recent buyers. I ordered from Newegg.com.
> 
> 1. The board is more a dark brown then black but I think that how they all are.
> 2. The box was kinda dinged up was anyone else?
> 3. No XFi "sticker" on lower right corner, it's annoying but anyone know how to get a replacement one?
> 4. Does the back of the MB feel sticky like if you poured a glass of soda on the table and let it dry some.
> 5. The battery looks like a reused battery sorta, very dirty on the top.
> 6. The CPU retention socket is very dull and tarnished looking compared to my evga/asrocks boards, suspecting this is normal but would think be higher quality in this line of product.
> 
> I will post pictures later, kinda want to return it for another one I have this feeling it was used or has a previously demo unit feeling to it but I'm sure it's not.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## victorfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14192940*
> Can you link us directly to your ram? I'm curious to know exactly what it is.


RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468&cm_re=gskill_2133-_-20-231-468-_-Product

Here is the story:
MemOK made it boot successfully into BIOS, hooray! I believe the cause was that I didn't enable the XMP for the OC. so I enabled it, and the board got the profile exactly right (2133, 1.5v), leveled up to 4.6G. Restart, I saw the windows logo!

And then it crashed with a blue screen that I couldn't catch at all before rebooting automatically. F5->F8 to disable the auto restart, now I got the error code. Googled a little bit, changed the SATA setting to IDE and went in safe mode, yes! Changed the registry to enable the ACHI drivers, reboot, changed SATA to ACHI. I got in my windows. Installed the drivers from the CD, both monitors worked.

Finally relieved and I thought I was done. Another BSOD with 0x124 after a few minutes of use. I guess it should be driver related issues. Time for sleep. But at least I got to a point where I can backup all bookmarks/Firefox cache/outlook etc. before installing the 64bit win7. Hope my story can help guys with similar problems.

I haven't touched my build for 5 years, i'm getting the fun again.


----------



## Xelation

My pics, kept forgetting to post them.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xelation;14200365*
> My pics, kept forgetting to post them.


Very nice build, but what is with the apple wallpaper on win7? You're not fooling anyone. Hahah.
Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Kvjavs

Hey all.

Without power again, using my work computer. Will update lists when I can.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/l...0,247604.story

There's more info bout what's going on. Downed power lines, destroyed trees blocking road ways still... gas leaks. Feels bad man.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victorfy*


RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-468-_-Product

Here is the story:
MemOK made it boot successfully into BIOS, hooray! I believe the cause was that I didn't enable the XMP for the OC. so I enabled it, and the board got the profile exactly right (2133, 1.5v), leveled up to 4.6G. Restart, I saw the windows logo!

And then it crashed with a blue screen that I couldn't catch at all before rebooting automatically. F5->F8 to disable the auto restart, now I got the error code. Googled a little bit, changed the SATA setting to IDE and went in safe mode, yes! Changed the registry to enable the ACHI drivers, reboot, changed SATA to ACHI. I got in my windows. Installed the drivers from the CD, both monitors worked.

Finally relieved and I thought I was done. Another BSOD with 0x124 after a few minutes of use. I guess it should be driver related issues. Time for sleep. But at least I got to a point where I can backup all bookmarks/Firefox cache/outlook etc. before installing the 64bit win7. Hope my story can help guys with similar problems.

I haven't touched my build for 5 years, i'm getting the fun again.










Yep, those blue screens are almost certainly (99% likely) due to the fact that you haven't formatted.

Honestly...there is absolutely no point in upgrading your system if you don't format. Performance and stability will go DOWN, not up, despite the new hardware.


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Yep, those blue screens are almost certainly (99% likely) due to the fact that you haven't formatted.

Honestly...there is absolutely no point in upgrading your system if you don't format. Performance and stability will go DOWN, not up, despite the new hardware.


Mine went up, but I know it will go even further when I get my new SSD and HDD with a fresh copy of Windows 7 on it.


----------



## Xelation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Very nice build, but what is with the apple wallpaper on win7? You're not fooling anyone. Hahah.
Welcome to OCN!










Heym thanks, I know haha. Looks kinda cool with the ACD


----------



## Woschdsubbn

YEAHA! Please add me to the list, the time for "soon" owner is over!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


YEAHA! Please add me to the list, the time for "soon" owner is over!


Love how you slipped a bottle of brew in there. Once you get everything built, mind letting me know how much extra space you have between the d14 and the side panel? I'm looking to put one on my 930 in my R3 and getting rid of the Eco.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Love how you slipped a bottle of brew in there. Once you get everything built, mind letting me know how much extra space you have between the d14 and the side panel? I'm looking to put one on my 930 in my R3 and getting rid of the Eco.


For sure m8! But i'm far too tired now, it's short after midnight overhere and so the building is going to start tomorrow late afternoon.
Honestly i was shocked about the size of the Noctua's package and i'm now getting a bit unsure if the heatsink will really fit into the case...









P.S.: The bottle of brew should only be a kind of meter for the box sizes.
(P.P.S.: Besides some beer is important to be relaxed enough at hobby computing.














)


----------



## gene-z

Does anyone else see two little white lines at the top of the screen when attempting to enter the UEFI bios? Newegg packaged mine very poorly, I'm thinking something is damaged.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


YEAHA! Please add me to the list, the time for "soon" owner is over!


*Hey Woschdsubbn ... your RAM is defective ... *they broke off the heatspreaders in shipping I guess* ?








j/k 







CHEERS! and welcome to the owners side







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Love how you slipped a bottle of brew in there.


*He's GERMAN ... it's sorta like being Irish, only with GREAT BEER and SAUSAGE















and no that's not an insult, my family's German too.







*


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Yep, those blue screens are almost certainly (99% likely) due to the fact that you haven't formatted.

Honestly...there is absolutely no point in upgrading your system if you don't format. Performance and stability will go DOWN, not up, despite the new hardware.


So I should reformat everything before upgrading windows (32 to 64)? Does this apply to a Boot Drive and a main (program files) drive?


----------



## gl0ry

Couple of pics of my gene-z. I got it running my 2600k at 4.9ghz stable at the moment. I may push for 5ghz in the coming weeks. Probably gonna change the tubing to white and get some white leds. Will match the case better


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14205982*
> So I should reformat everything before upgrading windows (32 to 64)? Does this apply to a Boot Drive and a main (program files) drive?


It pretty much only applies to the boot drive. You can just remap your programs on your files drive if need be.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14205982*
> So I should reformat everything before upgrading windows (32 to 64)? Does this apply to a Boot Drive and a main (program files) drive?


Nah, just your boot drive. Of course, your apps will need to be reinstalled as well, but all your data (ie: pr0n) will remain intact and waiting for some lovin.

Update: I've installed everything and am posted from a fresh Windows install. I've been sitting on this mobo since a week(ish) ago and have had all my parts since Friday...time simply didn't allow me to set everything up until now.

Most flawless build I've ever done. Nothing went wrong!

I'll post pics soonish.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14207418*
> Update: I've installed everything and am posted from a fresh Windows install. I've been sitting on this mobo since a week(ish) ago and have had all my parts since Friday...time simply didn't allow me to set everything up until now.


I am in the same sort of situation. I have had this board for almost a week now and I haven't done anything really with it yet. I installed the waterblock and that's about it. I am having some small issues mounting the radiator in my case. And the more I ponder it, the more I think this case will be a nightmare to actually install everything in.

Definitely post pics up when you get it all going!


----------



## AlleyRunner

Hey all. I'm looking to build a new sandy bridge system and have everything except the motherboard. I originally thought I was going to buy the gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 but after reading some reviews and talking with Ratbuddy, I've learned that doing SLI on the board blocks the usb and usb3.0 headers. So now I'm leaning toward the Maximus IV Gene-Z, but I need some advice.

I'm going to be using the In-Win Dragon Slayer case, which has 5 expansion slots
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108236

I want to use my X-Fi Titanium sound card, and want to use a pcie "riser" card/flexible cable to put the sound card in the 5th expansion slot.

Here is the pcie "riser" card/cable I want to use
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290573253216
or
http://cgi.ebay.com/PCI-E-4x-Riser-PCI-Express-4X-slot-flexible-cable-/150617438513

So my question for those doing SLI or crossfire (or anyone who hasn't built their system yet and can put their double slot sized video card in the second pcie x16 slot), is there enough room between the bottom of the video card and the top of the pcie x4 slot to fit this cable. If you look at the cables I want to use, you can get a good idea of the height of the male part of the cable.

Right now I'm using two 8800GTS-512 in SLI (yes, I know these are old cards, but they work for now, until I can convince my wife to let me get a gtx570)

If this has been answered in the thread already, I apologize for asking it again - I'm currently on page 20 and working my way through the thread.

Thanks for all the help, I REALLY want to use the MIVGZ!!









John

Here are the system specs:
In-Win Dragon Slayer
i7-2600k
G.Skill Sniper 4x4GB ram
LG Bluray Combo Drive
1TB Hitachi Drive (add SSD later)
Corsair H80 (still need to buy)
Corsair AX850
8800GTS-512 x2 in SLI
X-Fi Titanium
MIVGZ (hopefully)


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlleyRunner;14208585*
> Hey all. I'm looking to build a new sandy bridge system and have everything except the motherboard. I originally thought I was going to buy the gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 but after reading some reviews and talking with Ratbuddy, I've learned that doing SLI on the board blocks the usb and usb3.0 headers. So now I'm leaning toward the Maximus IV Gene-Z, but I need some advice.


Hello and welcome to the forums!

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I just threw my reference gtx570 in the second x16 slot. I measured the space between the shroud of the card and the top of the x4 slot to be a quarter inch at max. By the looks of those risers, I don't think that it will fit, and if it does the ribbon cable will be bent right at 90 degrees.

That having been said- I would still go for the MIVGZ as no mATX board that supports SLI will be any different. Plus the onboard audio of this board is definitely second to none in this form factor. It may not be as good as a dedicated card, but it is most likely your best option until you can buy a single high end GPU.
Hopefully this helps.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Ovlazek,

Just gotta say dude, you rock for all the advice and help you give on this thread, it may not even apply to me, but I learn a lot reading your posts, keep up the fine job.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14208865*
> *Ovlazek,
> 
> Just gotta say dude, you rock for all the advice and help you give on this thread, it may not even apply to me, but I learn a lot reading your posts, keep up the fine job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks a lot! Always nice to hear that I am helping people out.

Do you have any more updates on your rig? Still looking for a cooler?


----------



## AlleyRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14208761*
> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I just threw my reference gtx570 in the second x16 slot. I measured the space between the shroud of the card and the top of the x4 slot to be a quarter inch at max. By the looks of those risers, I don't think that it will fit, and if it does the ribbon cable will be bent right at 90 degrees.
> 
> That having been said- I would still go for the MIVGZ as no mATX board that supports SLI will be any different. Plus the onboard audio of this board is definitely second to none in this form factor. It may not be as good as a dedicated card, but it is most likely your best option until you can buy a single high end GPU.
> Hopefully this helps.


Ovlazek,
First let me second what LA_Kings_Fan said, the help and support you provide is outstanding and is GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks for checking for me, now I know I need to try and find a cable that is 1/4" of an inch tall or less...









One other question then, does the on board sound do 3D positioning like the x-fi sound card? I use this a lot as I play FPS's.

Thanks again, Ovlazek!!


----------



## RussellG

Okies, here are a couple of pics I took with everything put together. I think I'm mostly done with cable work on the inside of the case, but clearly I have some work to do on those on the outside of the case. It's funny when you think about where my priorities clearly lie!

Looking at the first picture, I can't help but think of how spacious this mobo makes my P180 look. I never thought I'd be able to say that! =D

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s328/rgopp/mobo/GEDC0407-1.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s328/rgopp/mobo/GEDC0408.jpg


----------



## AlleyRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14208761*
> I measured the space between the shroud of the card and the top of the x4 slot to be a quarter inch at max.


Ovlazek,
Can I ask one more favor from you? Can you look at the photos at this link and let me know if you think this one would work? It's a little pricey, but it'll give me an idea on what to look for and if nothing else, I could always buy this one.

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/pe-flex1-p-756.html

Thanks again for everything!!!


----------



## RussellG

Seeing as the greatest downside to this board is its rather small amount of expansions slots, it seems to me that your interests may be better served by looking at different boards.


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14207392*
> It pretty much only applies to the boot drive. You can just remap your programs on your files drive if need be.


So I have to format the drive and reinstall while it's attached to the new motherboard? Darn, I was never aware that there was a difference.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Love the builds guys! Keep them coming! I want to see a Quad GPU system! DO IT LIKE THIS!
2600k @ 5GHz
2x4GB Ram
2x 6990 LCS'
ASUS Xoar Essence STX
Gene-Z
Corair AX-1200
Fractal Define Mini


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Do you have any more updates on your rig? Still looking for a cooler?


*Yeah the CoolerMaster GeminII S actually got in the way of the RAM's useless heatspreader that I love looking at







... so I'm changing it out for a Noctua NH-U9B SE2 that's on order from NewEgg, I HOPE THAT ONE WORKS OUT, plus I've got to re-wire the Front I/O led's of the HP's so I can plug them into the Asus Q connector. Also waiting on an adapter tray for the 2.5" SSD to fit the 3.5" HDD bays ... I'm kinda shocked the Crucial M4 didn't come with one, I saw some other brands included them. And I also installed 2 additional case fans at the mesh punch outs in the HP case side panels, so this thing should breath half way decent. I'm still trying to find some sheet clear plastic or ???, as I want to cut out the HP logo embosed in the side cover panel, insert the HP logo in CLEAR plastic and back light it from inside. So still some work to do before I boot 'er up, like you I've just been busy with other things and this hasn't been a rush or something I want to rush and not have a cherry "stealth-stock" but custom Mod rig.







*


----------



## l3p

Can't wait to join !!
I'll receive it in 2 weeks together with 2 x Asus GTX580 Matrix


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Can't wait to join !!
I'll receive it in 2 weeks together with 2 x Asus GTX580 Matrix










While I'm all for people being excited over a build, you aren't going to be able to use 2x 580 Matrix cards with this board. There are only two PCIe slots for GPUs, and they do not have enough clearance for 3-slot cards between them.

One Matrix 580, or two 2-slot cards will fit. Two 3-slot cards will not.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Can't wait to join !!
I'll receive it in 2 weeks together with 2 x Asus GTX580 Matrix










Love to see that!

Especially how your gonna get 2x 3-three slot cards too fit!


----------



## Rhialto

Guess what, just 3 days after I said I had to postpone the purchase, I went ahead and purchased almost all parts for a running new build.









The only two parts I will buy later are video card and SSD.

We never know what could happen in life so why not enjoy now.


----------



## Kvjavs

Hey everybody. Got my power back last night, but was too busy building a rig for my brother. I'll update the list tonight with the new owners and useful posts.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlleyRunner*


Ovlazek,
Can I ask one more favor from you? Can you look at the photos at this link and let me know if you think this one would work? It's a little pricey, but it'll give me an idea on what to look for and if nothing else, I could always buy this one.

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/pe-flex1-p-756.html

Thanks again for everything!!!


That looks much more likely to fit, but I'm not sure I would spend that much money in the case that it does not. Also, I don't know what slot your card is, but that riser is only x1. You can use the riser in the x4 slot but if your card is native x4 it will not fit the riser.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


So I have to format the drive and reinstall while it's attached to the new motherboard? Darn, I was never aware that there was a difference.


You do not necessarily format it before you install it on your new motherboard. But when you boot win7 from your optical drive to install, you can format it then.


----------



## Aeropath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Love the builds guys! Keep them coming! I want to see a Quad GPU system! DO IT LIKE THIS!
2600k @ 5GHz
2x4GB Ram
2x 6990 LCS'
ASUS Xoar Essence STX
Gene-Z
Corair AX-1200
Fractal Define Mini

















Unless 6990 are magically single slot cards you can't put 2+a sound card.

1 3 slot VC + 1 PCI card
2 2 slot VC's + 0 PCI card
2 1 slot VC's + 1 PCI card

Those are you're only options.


----------



## snakemed

For your H60 push/pull fan set-up, what fans did you use? How much difference do you notice in the noise-level? Did you change the airflow to exhaust? Thanks for your thoughts...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Okies, here are a couple of pics I took with everything put together. I think I'm mostly done with cable work on the inside of the case, but clearly I have some work to do on those on the outside of the case. It's funny when you think about where my priorities clearly lie!

Looking at the first picture, I can't help but think of how spacious this mobo makes my P180 look. I never thought I'd be able to say that! =D

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s...GEDC0407-1.jpg

http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s...o/GEDC0408.jpg


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeropath*


Unless 6990 are magically single slot cards you can't put 2+a sound card.

1 3 slot VC + 1 PCI card
2 2 slot VC's + 0 PCI card
2 1 slot VC's + 1 PCI card

Those are you're only options.


No need to be rude. He said 2 6990 LCS. Those ARE single slot cards. Before you get up in his face you should be respectful and confirm that he is talking crap.


----------



## AlleyRunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Seeing as the greatest downside to this board is its rather small amount of expansions slots, it seems to me that your interests may be better served by looking at different boards.


While that is true, I really want to stay with a matx and the only board that would work without a riser/expansion cable is the gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 (or the inferior board GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3). However, both of these block all the USB headers. Most matx boards are limited in the expansion slot area and I knew that going in. Besides, finding a solution is one of the fun parts of building a new system!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


That looks much more likely to fit, but I'm not sure I would spend that much money in the case that it does not. Also, I don't know what slot your card is, but that riser is only x1. You can use the riser in the x4 slot but if your card is native x4 it will not fit the riser.


Yeah, I agree - there is no way I'm going to drop $45 for a cable - but if I was, they have a x4 for only $2 more!

I'm going to keep looking for a cable that might work that is more reasonably priced, but now I have a visual "go-by" as I look. Thanks again for your help, Ovlazek - you have really given me some important information that I can use to make an informed decision! YOU'RE THE BEST!


----------



## Aeropath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


No need to be rude. He said 2 6990 LCS. Those ARE single slot cards. Before you get up in his face you should be respectful and confirm that he is talking crap.


Didn't see the LCS part but if that wasn't even listed what I said wasn't even remotely rude. That was in no way getting up in a person face and 'dawging" them down.


----------



## Rhialto

New review!

http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-m...gene-z-review/

You're welcome.


----------



## Rhialto

In my last message I was saying I bought most parts except video card and I just realize that my CRT use an old 15-pins VGA cable







so I won't be able to use the onboard video for a few weeks like I first wanted to do.


----------



## gl0ry

Did any of you update to 0650 bios yet? I just did.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


Did any of you update to 0650 bios yet? I just did.


The review I just posted was saying it is actually cool when the update process... how was it? I never played with an uEFI BIOS before but I will soon.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


For your H60 push/pull fan set-up, what fans did you use? How much difference do you notice in the noise-level? Did you change the airflow to exhaust? Thanks for your thoughts...


In the pictures I am using a pair of Coolermaster R4's, but I have found them to be too loud. Instead I am now using a pair of Gelid Silent PWM's running at low speeds when temps are low and moderate speeds when temps start to rise.

It's working better so far.

At the moment I'm exhausting out of the case, but I will try intake at some point as well.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


The review I just posted was saying it is actually cool when the update process... how was it? I never played with an uEFI BIOS before but I will soon.


It was literally the easiest BIOS flash I've ever done in my life.

I put the .rom file in my usb flash drive and I wasn't sure how to go on with the flashing process so I dl the bios flash utiltiy off asus fully expecting to have to do this all manually in DOS.

I went into the BIOS to check if they had anything with flashing and there was this thing called EZ FLASH. I went inside, and it automatically detected my .rom file in my usb flash drive. I hit enter and it said, do you want to flash the bios to 0650? I hit yes. Half a minute later I was done.

The one thing I will warn you though is that your OC profiles will get erased once flashed, so write down your settings if you will forget them.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


I hit enter and it said, do you want to flash the bios to 0650? I hit yes. Half a minute later I was done.


Ok I thought there was some kind of flashy animation while it was updating... dunno why his comment then, a flashing BIOS method like we've seen.


----------



## victorfy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Yep, those blue screens are almost certainly (99% likely) due to the fact that you haven't formatted.

Honestly...there is absolutely no point in upgrading your system if you don't format. Performance and stability will go DOWN, not up, despite the new hardware.


Hi, I read somewhere saying the BSOD (0x127) is mostly caused by OC, e.g. not enough vcore voltage, not about drive formatting. I tried to lower the OC to 3.7GHZ on my 2500K, it was working fine for more than 2 hours before I shut it down.. Is there a dedicated post here about OC/voltage setting for 2500k+gene-z? Thanks.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorfy;14216057*
> Hi, I read somewhere saying the BSOD (0x127) is mostly caused by OC, e.g. not enough vcore voltage, not about drive formatting. I tried to lower the OC to 3.7GHZ on my 2500K, it was working fine for more than 2 hours before I shut it down.. Is there a dedicated post here about OC/voltage setting for 2500k+gene-z? Thanks.


I think your first step is to ensure everything is stable at stock settings. If I remember our conversation correctly, you were having problems booting to Windows after upgrading your hardware, which might have been because you hadn't formatted yet. I don't know if you have fixed that side of things yet. If so, disregard this. If not, that's where I'd start.

I don't think there's a lot of information out about ideal voltages and such, simply because the board is so new. This is what we, as early adopters, get to figure out!


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14215244*
> In the pictures I am using a pair of Coolermaster R4's, but I have found them to be too loud. Instead I am now using a pair of Gelid Silent PWM's running at low speeds when temps are low and moderate speeds when temps start to rise.
> 
> It's working better so far.
> 
> At the moment I'm exhausting out of the case, but I will try intake at some point as well.


Thanks for the info. I will be interested to hear how it works out as an intake set-up.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

The Noctua NH-D14 fits fine beside it's a tremendous heatsink and it's almost as large as the GENEZ itself!

I've put it just on the cpu for showing this topic.
The first pic shows the HUGE size of the heatsink!


























I've built me a nice Win 7 boot usb stick with integrated SP1 and the Intel AHCI/Raid driver on it.









Tomorrow the work's going on with:
- backups from old system
- building up the new wiring in the fractal design
- remove DVD, vga card and the two 1TB Samsungs and my X-Fi out of the old system
- put them into the new one
- BIOS Update to GENEZ Beta BIOS
- firmware update of Crucial M4 SSD
- installation of OS
- installations of many programs..

Gosh, what a lot of work to since first boot!
















P.S.: Hey very fine: I've found 2 SATA III and 4 SATA II cables in my GENEZ board package!
P.P.S.: The Seasonic X-560 powersource packaging was a bit extreme: the powersource itself is packed inside a black velvet bag!! Besides the black-gold design of all single elements is very nice.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*














HOLY CRAP THAT'S HUGE !!!
















... and looks like you could do THREE FANS for a Push : Push/Pull : Pull set-up









Mine (*when I get it*) looks like it was washed on super hot, and shrunken in the dryer compared to that thing ...*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

But then i must tighten my case somewhere that it stays on the ground and won't fly away!


----------



## RussellG

Mmmm having all these PWM fans running at low speeds is a dream come true.

<3 Fan Xpert


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Mmmm having all these PWM fans running at low speeds is a dream come true.

<3 Fan Xpert


*Yeah ... I know I read somewhere, that a guy was complaining about this board having a lack of CPU/chassis Fan connectors ???







BUT there's FIVE of them on this board *(all rather well thought out in regards to placement too I might add)* ... I mean just how many do you NEED ? and if somehow you do need more, they sell "Y" splitters kinda cheap.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14220249*
> *Yeah ... I know I read somewhere, that a guy was complaining about this board having a lack of CPU/chassis Fan connectors ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT there's FIVE of them on this board* (all rather well thought out in regards to placement too I might add) *... how many do you NEED ? and if somehow you do need more, they sell "Y" splitters kinda cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's great because they are ALL pwm too. I know my other "enthusiast" -scoff- mATX board which is a 890GXM-G65 has only two fan headers. The only one that is a four pin is the cpu fan. Ridiculous. It was my own fault for not researching more before I bought it. I was lucky in one sense in that I could get my pII 955be to 4.0Ghz at stock voltage.

Lots of people need more than 5 headers though. I know I will for my Gene build. I think I have at least 6 fans going in there.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Yeah ... I know I read somewhere, that a guy was complaining about this board having a lack of CPU/chassis Fan connectors ???







BUT there's FIVE of them on this board *(all rather well thought out in regards to placement too I might add)* ... I mean just how many do you NEED ? and if somehow you do need more, they sell "Y" splitters kinda cheap.







*


The abundance of PWM headers is one of the things that sold me on this board.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Lots of people need more than 5 headers though. I know I will for my Gene build. I think I have at least 6 fans going in there.



As Kings said, that's what y-connectors are for.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Kvjavs,

This might be another good link to add to the Front Page ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...9102#post19102 ... [email protected] on the ROG board posting some detailed info about the MAX IV Gene-Z .

Also ... not sure IF this answers anyone's questions about it, but on the ROG board they at least touched on the missing X-Fi sticker ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip.*


----------



## AlleyRunner

I did it!! I said F*k it, if I find a pcie x4 cable to fit the x-fi card, then I find it. If I don't, I don't! I just ordered the MIVGZ from amazon.com!

'Bout to join ya'll's ranks!!!!

I finished reading through the whole thread and all the info in it helped me decide which mobo to go with - thanks to all the members!! A special thanks to Ovlazek, Kvjavs and ablearcher for their contributions!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Ordered my board today along with a Silverstone TJ08E.

Pretty pumped!


----------



## AlleyRunner

If any one is looking for a decent cpu cooler, you might want to consider the Corsair H80...

I will probably be buying one for my system...once I save some money!










http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...roduction.html


----------



## McLemore87

Hi there, first time post, but after reading this thread, I felt the urge to post my build. Sorry for the nasty quality


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlleyRunner*


If any one is looking for a decent cpu cooler, you might want to consider the Corsair H80...

I will probably be buying one for my system...once I save some money!










http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...roduction.html


This is exactly what I'm using with the board, inside an FT02B. Works great and under load is still quieter than most people's systems at idle (@4.6 / 1.28v). The cooler can handle 5GHz easily, but the fans are too loud for my preference in a 24/7 box at max rpm.

I also swapped the stock H80 fans for AP121-WL's in push/pull exhaust, favoring low-noise over CFM.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Been a hectic week.

Will update reviews & useful posts tonight. If I missed any that are more than 10 pages deep, please PM them to me. I'll be looking through/reading posts over the past 10 pages.


----------



## snakemed

Are the water hoses on your H50 as stretched as the look in the photos? I like the idea of the front mount location, nice job.











McLemore87 said:


> Hi there, first time post, but after reading this thread, I felt the urge to post my build. Sorry for the nasty quality


----------



## snakemed

I like the H80, too. But I got a such sweet deal on an H60 that I bought it instead.








I will add a fan in the future as needed. I like the AP121 fans for push/pull, but I want something with a four pin connector and I can't find these fans offered this way.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy*


This is exactly what I'm using with the board, inside an FT02B. Works great and under load is still quieter than most people's systems at idle (@4.6 / 1.28v). The cooler can handle 5GHz easily, but the fans are too loud for my preference in a 24/7 box at max rpm.

I also swapped the stock H80 fans for AP121-WL's in push/pull exhaust, favoring low-noise over CFM.


----------



## McLemore87

snakemed said:


> Are the water hoses on your H50 as stretched as the look in the photos? I like the idea of the front mount location, nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, They look like it, but they actually fit perfect, if I had it mounted any other way, they were poping out my case and was unable to close the door!


----------



## snakemed

McLemore87 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> 
> Are the water hoses on your H50 as stretched as the look in the photos? I like the idea of the front mount location, nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, They look like it, but they actually fit perfect, if I had it mounted any other way, they were poping out my case and was unable to close the door!
> 
> 
> They are set up as intake then, right? I like it.


----------



## LocutusH

Will a thermalright xp-120 fit this board?
Apparently, it can be mounted with the 775 accessories to 1155 too.

Or an Alpenföhn Panorama?

Going on a i7 2600k.

Thx.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14225826*
> I like the AP121 fans for push/pull, but I want something with a four pin connector and I can't find these fans offered this way.


Yeah, normally I would as well, but the simple solution to that is to use the chassis headers and Q-fan, or the adapters that come with it. Ends up doing the same exact thing (low rpm @ idle / max rpm under preset load).

The fans really do a nice job of focusing the air over the rad, especially since this case has the three 181's on the bottom. It's basically one big vertical air pipe like this, which means extremely low noise with solid cooling.

PWM versions of the AP line would be great, but I haven't seen any. I'm also a bit miffed that Q-fan works with three pins on the chassis headers, but not on the two CPU headers.


----------



## kevink82

Well heres my quad gpu setup, too bad it wont fit in a small case at all


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Well heres my quad gpu setup, too bad it wont fit in a small case at all










Wow. Is that a permanent fixture? It looks like you pulled them out of a far superior build.


----------



## kevink82

It was on my maximus iv extreme build but i felt the nf200 wasnt needed anymore and the e-atx build was getting really cramp to fit the res and pump so i migrate it all to the gene-z, still building it need the cpu block and coolant and tubings to arrive to finish it up.

ATM its just sitting pretty there....


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


It was on my maximus iv extreme build but i felt the nf200 wasnt needed anymore and the e-atx build was getting really cramp to fit the res and pump so i migrate it all to the gene-z, still building it need the cpu block and coolant and tubings to arrive to finish it up.

ATM its just sitting pretty there....


Looks awesome! Must get some crazy performance.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


It was on my maximus iv extreme build but i felt the nf200 wasnt needed anymore and the e-atx build was getting really cramp to fit the res and pump so i migrate it all to the gene-z, still building it need the cpu block and coolant and tubings to arrive to finish it up.

ATM its just sitting pretty there....


I am in a somewhat similar situation. I am water cooling (proper) for the first time with this build and I have all of my parts just sitting around waiting for me to get some time to install the rad in my case.

Looks like you would have rather gone with a Formula if they existed on 1155?


----------



## kevink82

Without a nf200 would be great the nf200 has limitation like i cant use pci-e 1 and 2 which is on nf200 and sli them for some reason only 1 and 3 or 1 and 4 works which is rather a big disappointment on the iv extreme...

Might change to white tubings the clear ones get stain and cloudy easily. Was gonna go for a testbench setup but the technofront raven which is the only one can be found here is rather thin acrylic and cheaply build for the price, wish someone would bring in a benchetto or danger den over here ; ;


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14227638*
> Will a thermalright xp-120 fit this board?
> Apparently, it can be mounted with the 775 accessories to 1155 too.
> Or an Alpenföhn Panorama?
> Going on a i7 2600k.
> Thx.


*That Thermalright xp-120, looks similar to the CoolerMaster GeminII S that I just returned, so the answer is most likely ... IT DEPENDS









By this, I mean YES the GeminII "FIT" on the BOARD, thus most likely so too would your Thermalright xp-120 ... HOWEVER, NO it will not fit with ALL FOUR RAM DIMM slots full with TALL {heat-spreader} RAM in them !

Case in point, I just picked up my Mini Noctua NH-U9B and even with that cooler, I had to relinquish my beloved TALL BRIGHT SHINNY RED BLINGITY BLING {*useless as Woschdsubbn would say*} heat spreader on Slot #1







. See Below Pics. But for now I'm sick and tired of dealing with CPU Coolers and maybe down the road I'll pick up a LP Vengeance or at least try to exchange a cover from Corsair or something. Oh well, the 'basic' RAM is there and fits, so the performance will still be there, I just lost a little of the BLING !







*










*... more pics ... and I gotta say the Noctua mounting system is THE FREAKING BOMB !, best on the market hands down.
Woschdsubbn's Noctua was a MONSTER! ... but I still think the mini Noctua looks pretty big on this mATX board. Cleaned up the extra long fan wires by wrapping them around the shroud and a zip tie, I think it turned out clean ?







*


----------



## LocutusH

Thanks for your advice man!

My problem is, i have to stay under 120mm with the CPU cooler, since its going into a QX-2000 case. I know, not a regular case, but this the quest atm









I think i will buy the XP-120. I have some SWIF2 fans here for it, and i hope it will be enough to cool an i7 2600k







The Alpenföhn Panorama just doesnt seem to be so high-end.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*LocutusH,

I don't know much about the Thermalright XP-120, but since you don't own it YET ... let me put in a good word for the Cooler Master GeminII S ( http://coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2729 + http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103046 ). It seems to be the same price point as your XP-120, however it comes with a Great 120mm Sickle Fan that produces huge airflow and is whisper quiet spinning full blast. ALSO the unit is ONLY about 90mm TALL, so will fit and have space for air flow intake above it. AND it also has a unique adjustable bracket that supports either the single 120mm fan or two 92mm/80mm fans, and is movable to avoid any interference. The ONLY issue I had with it on this board was the RAM slot #1 was too close with tall heat speeders such as the Corsair Vengeance I bought. IF you don't have RAM in slot #1, or you use standard height RAM in it, then you'll have NO clearance issues to worry about. It's a great CPU/Cooler Fan, and I have one in my other system on an Asus Board w/ an Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 Yorkfield 3.0GHz LGA 775, with G.Skill Pi RAM with no clearance issues, and from what I can tell, never goes above 60 degree Celsius on just the one 120mm fan, and is usually around 34 - 45 C at low to half load, ( I've never gotten Core Temp to record a load above 60%), and that's in a STOCK Hewlet Packard Pavilion case w/ minimal to poor air flow, I will add an additional case fan before long just to make sure I save that Yorkfield, though it's not Over-Clocked, so it should be fine anyways.

I hope that info helps some, but either way good luck with your build.







*


----------



## Synomenon

dp


----------



## LocutusH

LA_Kings_Fan:

The problem is, with the GeminII S, its out of stock everywhere here. (Hungary)
Simply i cant find any. The same issue with the Thermalright AXP-140. Wich would also "fit".. Look at this picture of a russian review with the QX-2000 case








Or here, with a watercooling radiator modded build. -> its a bit too crowded for a radiator inside, so i would go with air cooling in the first place.

I can get a Thermalright XP-120 for ~45$, while the Corsair H50 would cost ~85$. Alpenföhn Panorama would be ~40$. I think my best choice is the XP-120 right now.

Btw, i am going for the Vengeance RAM's too. A pair of 4GB's. I think its no problem, if they are going in to slot 3&4, or is it?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Got the heat sink installed and RAM in but as I go to lower the board in the ports dont quite match up with the IO shield at the top. It does line up fine every where else on the board. Pulled it back out and there is a very slight bend in the motherboard at the back do I just say screw it and tighten it down or send it back?

P.S the heat sink bracket on the back of the motherboard is just about touching the case as well. :/ that shouldn't hurt anything as there's rubber between the bracket and the board.

LA_Kings_Fan
I've got the same heat sink as you but with 2 Mushkin Blackline sticks I had to pull them out and move them over with the front fan being so low. Don't think il bother adding another 2 sticks, 4GB should be fine for gaming.


----------



## turrican9

Have a question... Here in Norway the Gene-Z and P8Z68-V PRO are about the same price (Gene-Z being a tad more expensive). Why are you guys with regular ATX cases picking the mATX Maximus IV Gene-Z over boards like the P8Z68-V PRO?

Is it because of looks?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14235196*
> Have a question... Here in Norway the Gene-Z and P8Z68-V PRO are about the same price (Gene-Z being a tad more expensive). Why are you guys with regular ATX cases picking the mATX Maximus IV Gene-Z over boards like the P8Z68-V PRO?
> 
> Is it because of looks?


I chose it because I liked the features more, but that's just me.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14235196*
> Have a question... Here in Norway the Gene-Z and P8Z68-V PRO are about the same price (Gene-Z being a tad more expensive). Why are you guys with regular ATX cases picking the mATX Maximus IV Gene-Z over boards like the P8Z68-V PRO?
> 
> Is it because of looks?


For one, P8Z68s are actually ~$30 more expensive than the GENE-Zs over here.

Second, once you start working with mATX boards it becomes preferable to full size boards (at least for me). The problem used to be the sacrifices made for the smaller form factor, but these days you really only sacrifice a few things that 95% of people don't ever use (PCI slots, extra NIC, etc.). The overclocking capabilities between mATX and ATX boards are virtually identical now too, outside of the top ~1-2%.

That's why so many people were waiting on this board, ASUS does a really great job of keeping the important parts for enthusiasts and cutting the fat with the GENE series.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy;14235994*
> For one, P8Z68s are actually ~$30 more expensive than the GENE-Zs over here.
> 
> Second, once you start working with mATX boards it becomes preferable to full size boards (at least for me). The problem used to be the sacrifices made for the smaller form factor, but these days you really only sacrifice a few things that 95% of people don't ever use (PCI slots, extra NIC, etc.).
> 
> That's why so many people were waiting on this board, ASUS does a really great job of keeping the important parts for enthusiasts and cutting the fat with the GENE series.


If it's that much cheaper then the P8Z68-V PRO I understand.

And yeah, I have noticed the Gene-Z has all the important features, and look cool.

However, since it is a Tad more expensive VS the P8Z68-V PRO here in Norway, things get more complicated.


----------



## Synomenon

Quick question before I go and order one of these boards. My current board is a Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3. With my current board, if I have all expansion slots occupied, my 16x slot still operates at a full 16x. It's laid out like this:

PCIe 2.0 16x -> occupied by a Radeon HD6950

PCIe 2.0 1x -> blocked by Radeon HD6950

PCIe 2.0 1x -> occupied by a USB 3.0 PCIe card

PCIe 2.0 4x -> occupied by a Hauppauge HVR-2250 PCIe TV Tuner card

With the Gene-Z, looks like it would be laid out like this:

PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my Radeon HD6950 in this slot
NO SLOT

PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my PCIe TV Tuner in this slot

PCIe 2.0 4x -> will put my USB3.0 PCIe card in this slot

If I put something in all of the slots in the Gene-Z, is that 16x slot I put my HD6950 in still going to run at 8x even though the other 16x slot is being used by a 1x card and not another PCIe 16x video card?

If I just get rid of the USB3.0 PCIe card and put the PCIe TV Tuner card into the very bottom slot (the 4x slot), leaving the second / bottom PCIe 2.0 16x slot unused, will the slot that my HD6950 occupies run at a full 16x?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14236047*
> Quick question before I go and order one of these boards. My current board is a Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3. With my current board, if I have all expansion slots occupied, my 16x slot still operates at a full 16x. It's laid out like this:
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> occupied by a Radeon HD6950
> 
> PCIe 2.0 1x -> blocked by Radeon HD6950
> 
> PCIe 2.0 1x -> occupied by a USB 3.0 PCIe card
> 
> PCIe 2.0 4x -> occupied by a Hauppauge HVR-2250 PCIe TV Tuner card
> 
> With the Gene-Z, looks like it would be laid out like this:
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my Radeon HD6950 in this slot
> NO SLOT
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my PCIe TV Tuner in this slot
> 
> PCIe 2.0 4x -> will put my USB3.0 PCIe card in this slot
> 
> If I put something in all of the slots in the Gene-Z, is that 16x slot I put my HD6950 in still going to run at 8x even though the other 16x slot is being used by a 1x card and not another PCIe 16x video card?
> 
> If I just get rid of the USB3.0 PCIe card and put the PCIe TV Tuner card into the very bottom slot (the 4x slot), leaving the second / bottom PCIe 2.0 16x slot unused, will the slot that my HD6950 occupies run at a full 16x?


Running at x8 will not make any noticable difference. Having said that I think if you go 6950-usb card-tv tuner you will be alright. Or like you say, just get rid of the 3.0 card.


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14236047*
> Quick question before I go and order one of these boards. My current board is a Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3. With my current board, if I have all expansion slots occupied, my 16x slot still operates at a full 16x. It's laid out like this:
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> occupied by a Radeon HD6950
> 
> PCIe 2.0 1x -> blocked by Radeon HD6950
> 
> PCIe 2.0 1x -> occupied by a USB 3.0 PCIe card
> 
> PCIe 2.0 4x -> occupied by a Hauppauge HVR-2250 PCIe TV Tuner card
> 
> With the Gene-Z, looks like it would be laid out like this:
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my Radeon HD6950 in this slot
> NO SLOT
> 
> PCIe 2.0 16x -> will put my PCIe TV Tuner in this slot
> 
> PCIe 2.0 4x -> will put my USB3.0 PCIe card in this slot
> 
> If I put something in all of the slots in the Gene-Z, is that 16x slot I put my HD6950 in still going to run at 8x even though the other 16x slot is being used by a 1x card and not another PCIe 16x video card?
> 
> If I just get rid of the USB3.0 PCIe card and put the PCIe TV Tuner card into the very bottom slot (the 4x slot), leaving the second / bottom PCIe 2.0 16x slot unused, will the slot that my HD6950 occupies run at a full 16x?


In my experience the difference between 16x and 8x is not noticeable unless you are doing heavy benches.. So if your just gaming I think you will be able to put that 6950 to good use









ovlazek you ninja


----------



## Ezk

upgraded to this board yesterday as well as the new 2500k to better support my gtx 580.

i didnt reformat my 1tb partition HD. so i still have 2 os's on it, but i have a problem upon booting. Every time i start up it gives me "boot error". I press enter and a couple seconds later it loads both my OS's and i chose which one i want and everything works. If i do nothing it just stalls at "boot error"

Why is this happening?

I should note that i had to change ACHI in the Sata options to IDE "enhanced" otherwise i would boot to a blue screen every-time. Does this have something to do with it?

p.s. anyone kind enough to pm me on OC'ing this bad boy? I'm an AMD guy converted







Wheres the cookies they promised?


----------



## MoBeeJ

can you sli/xfire 2 dcuII cards? 6970, 570,580...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ;14237656*
> can you sli/xfire 2 dcuII cards? 6970, 570,580...


One could. But not on this board.









Dual gpu systems can only be done with 2 slot cards or less. (not including single pcb dual gpu cards)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14233092*
> Btw, i am going for the Vengeance RAM's too. A pair of 4GB's. I think its no problem, if they are going in to slot 3&4, or is it?


*8 GB in slots 3 + 4 should be fine with any clearance issue's even w/ Corsair DOMINATOR's which are taller yet, you should be good to go.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ;14237656*
> can you sli/xfire 2 dcuII cards? 6970, 570,580...


*The ASUS DCU II's ... NO, they're ALL 3 slot wide cards

You can SLI / X-fire TWO Radeon HD 6970's or NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580's, or 570's ... they just need to both be 2 slot wide cards !!! so no ASUS DCU II's as of yet, until Asus makes a 2 slot version, which give a year or so and I bet we see it, and maybe because of THIS BOARD ?*


----------



## kilimats

Guys,

I am planning on getting that board to run an ESXi server. My main priority is reaching the 32GB of memory.

Thing is, I can't find compatible memory module of 8GB each (4x8GB)

What memory out there is compatible and will let me maximize it to 32gb ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilimats;14238473*
> Guys,
> 
> I am planning on getting that board to run an ESXi server. My main priority is reaching the 32GB of memory.
> 
> Thing is, I can't find compatible memory module of 8GB each (4x8GB)
> 
> What memory out there is compatible and will let me maximize it to 32gb ?


Honestly there is none. The only 8GB dimms that I have seen are server dimms. They will not work with this board.

The board technically supports 32GB, but the most you will get in the near future is 16GB.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilimats;14238473*
> Guys,
> I am planning on getting that board to run an ESXi server. My main priority is reaching the 32GB of memory.
> Thing is, I can't find compatible memory module of 8GB each (4x8GB)
> What memory out there is compatible and will let me maximize it to 32gb ?


*ADATA [#SU3U1333W8G9-B] and Samsung [#M378B1G73AH0-CH9] according to ASUS's Memory QVL both make an 8 GB Dimm in the DDR# 1333 MHz class that will fit this board. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#MSL ... Good luck finding them though, and if you do I think it's like $1,000 PER STICK of RAM







.







*


----------



## Fusionicster.

http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail_print.aspx?t=rO1suGTapdDF0Uw8CAM1bA==&partno=M378B1G73AH0-CH9

look at those savings! nearly makes it worth it(!)


----------



## Ezk

no comment on the "boot error" issue? anyone?!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezk;14241640*
> no comment on the "boot error" issue? anyone?!


The problem is that you have two partitions with identical operating systems installed. Best bet is to get rid of one of the OSes. I guarantee if you do that the problem will go away.

I'm not sure how the BIOS sees partitions as I never partition my drives. If there are two "drives" in the BIOS with only one hdd installed, change the boot priority to the partition you want to load by default.

Why do you have Win7 installed in two different partitions anyways? A new $50 hdd will solve all of your problems if you do not want to erase your old partition.

Hopefully I helped. Good luck to you!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezk;14241640*
> no comment on the "boot error" issue? anyone?!


*... It's as Ovlazek says, and no one answered I guess because this was somewhat discussed before by another that had boot issues because he tried to use an old HDD w/ the OS already on it ... it was mentioned then, that when changing out MOB's you generally should expect to reformat your HDD and to re-install CLEAN versions of your OS and various programs at this time.

AS for OC'ing this board, there was a post w/ a link for that also, but here it is again http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking ... if you need more than that I don't know what to tell you other than







*


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14236018*
> If it's that much cheaper then the P8Z68-V PRO I understand.
> 
> And yeah, I have noticed the Gene-Z has all the important features, and look cool.
> 
> However, since it is a Tad more expensive VS the P8Z68-V PRO here in Norway, things get more complicated.


I have the Pro currently and I have the Gene inbound. The pro gives you two more SATA slots, so if you need more than six SATA slots then the Pro is the better choice. Overclocking will probably be similar, but the Gene should be slightly better. It really comes down to whether you want a mATX board or not. I like my PRO, but the size and features of the Gene just fit my build better, plus I like having a debug LED for troubleshooting issues.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone has this board in a Lian-Li PC-V354 ? Pics please









I am thinking of switching over to that case...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14242519*
> I have the Pro currently and I have the Gene inbound. The pro gives you two more SATA slots, so if you need more than six SATA slots then the Pro is the better choice. Overclocking will probably be similar, but the Gene should be slightly better. It really comes down to whether you want a mATX board or not. I like my PRO, but the size and features of the Gene just fit my build better, plus I like having a debug LED for troubleshooting issues.


I'm thinking of upgrading my secondary computer (775 Q9650) to Sandybridge.

If I bought the Gene-Z I think it would fit very nicely inside my primary PC - CM Storm Scout case, with some Black Vengeance I already have.

Then I could move my P8P67 PRO 3.0 to my secondary computer

Really, my secondary computer is good enough for it's use, but I'm wanting to buy something new


----------



## snakemed

I am wondering what others use for WiFi connections these days. I haven't dealt with it, other than laptops that have a solution built-in, since the PCI slot solutions. I am noticing a lot of USB adapters and only a few, not well reviewed PCI-E slot adaptors, and wondering if that is what most people are using now. Is there a speed advantage to the PCI-E slot card adapters over the USB adapters?

Edit: Nevermind, I decided to use a USB adapter for now. Cheap and it won't fill a PCIE slot...


----------



## Basilray

Just got my build put together. The CPU fan headers are not functioning on my board. BOO! Will have to RMA the board. Hopefully, NewEgg cross-ships.

Also having SLI problems. Can't get it to fire up w/ my 2x EVGA GTX 460's. Anybody else having SLI issues?


----------



## kilimats

Thx guys, I'll stick with 16GB max for now and upgrade in a few years once the 8GB dimm is FAR FAR cheaper








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14245069*
> Anyone has this board in a Lian-Li PC-V354 ? Pics please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of switching over to that case...


Thats the case i ordered, should be here within a week. But I wouldn't be too concerned about fitment, should be a no brainer unless you got a tall heatsink


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14245069*
> Anyone has this board in a Lian-Li PC-V354 ? Pics please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of switching over to that case...


Page 48


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14245069*
> Anyone has this board in a Lian-Li PC-V354 ? Pics please


Receiving all the parts tomorrow... except memory.


----------



## Venares

As long as your cooler is 130mm or less your good to go


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14245069*
> Anyone has this board in a Lian-Li PC-V354 ? Pics please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of switching over to that case...


I will be watercooling in that case with the gene. I should have pics up in a week or so if you can wait that long. But like IRO says, there are air cooled pics on pg 48.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14245284*
> I'm thinking of upgrading my secondary computer (775 Q9650) to Sandybridge.
> 
> If I bought the Gene-Z I think it would fit very nicely inside my primary PC - CM Storm Scout case, with some Black Vengeance I already have.
> 
> Then I could move my P8P67 PRO 3.0 to my secondary computer
> 
> Really, my secondary computer is good enough for it's use, *but I'm wanting to buy something new*


Yeah, I find myself like that a lot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basilray;14246204*
> Just got my build put together. The CPU fan headers are not functioning on my board. BOO! Will have to RMA the board. Hopefully, NewEgg cross-ships.
> 
> Also having SLI problems. Can't get it to fire up w/ my 2x EVGA GTX 460's. Anybody else having SLI issues?


If Newegg will not cross-ship, call Asus, they will do an advance RMA and send you the new Gene first and then you can ship the bad one back. All ROG boards come with this service.


----------



## Rhialto

Another review : http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/419...iew/index.html

You're welcome!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Another review : http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/419...iew/index.html

You're welcome!










I'm wanting this board more and more


----------



## Ovlazek

Think I may have a problem here guys...


















In all fairness, 1 is for my desktop, 1 is for my Gene build, and 1 is for my work computer.

Still though, that's a lot of Sandy Bridges. As far as I am concerned at least.


----------



## robertHR

i just re log to say thank you!!! to Kvjavs for doing this thread, im so sorry you have those problems around your neighbourhood/comunnity thats the real global warming you know? to Lakingsfan, because i been followin your build to make mine , you should be an adjunt admistrator whit that guy y cant remember ...Ovlsolek i think (the guy with an ice jockey shirt on his photo)..well i have my system running thanks to you AT 4500 MHZ stable whit a gemini II where i live (south pole) the lower temps i can get on a cpu its 30C so you r in heaven for semi conductors... im still not on the owners may be i need to send some photos but i dont have a camera..any way i just wanna say a big BIG THANK YOU to you guys keep up the good hobby, i love it!!! Building since 1989 no system was easier than this 3400 mhz to 4500 in a button .....man thats performance........PS . sorry about my english im still learning the "universal" language (i belive in life outside earth)


----------



## gl0ry

There's one thing I noticed about the onboard audio. If I don't have any music or secondary sounds playing in the background, my .wav files (instant messenger and others) echo for some strange reason.

Anyone know how to fix this problem?

Edit: Fixed it. Have to go to sound control panel and disable all special effects. This in turn disables the creative xfi-2 and thx properties, but sound distortion is silly.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey m8s! Sorry for staying off a bit but i've had hardly enough time for building up my new Sandybridge lately

Here some remarks about the last pages
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
LA_KINGS_FAN:
YEAH! The noctua's mechanical system for putting the heatsink down on the cpu is very fine, eh!?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
to the guy with dual boot OS:
-> Why aren't you using VMWare or VirtualPC? You get so much advantages comparing to a dual boot system! And it's so flexible, easy to backup and and and...
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
This pic is presented especially for Ovlacek, top owner of so much sandy bridges, that Miami Beach must've been closing down already some beaches for missing sand....








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Onboard Audio:
We've made some comparisons and all of my friends with extra X-Fi card are sticking on it:
- crappling noises with onboard
- far too less max loudness with onboard
- problems with teamspeak speech recording
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
My own experiences yet:
- have had problems with system stability at first because there must've been going something wrong with the AUTO selection of BIOS RAM-Parameters! I've selected those G.Skill Eco with 1600MHz and then 1.3V, but it seems that the board, especially after Upgrade to 0605 BETA, setted up some very unfitting parameters that the pc shuts down already inside UEFI!
I've setted up 800MHz ultraconservative to get Win7 installed and now i've climbed to 1333MHz and untill now it works fine.
- Intel NIC: My Win7 Eventviewer remarks a lot of warnings concerning the NIC loosing network connection:
*"Intel Â® 82579V Gigabit Network Connection Network link is disconnected"*
Since Aunt google says to me, this seems to be a very common problem with this Intel NIC on a lot of different P67 and Z68 mainboards from ASUS to MSI and so on! (e.g. here)
I've taken the latest Intel driver from Intel website, besides the most experiences in the web concerning this problem don't show that it's driver related, i'll give this first a try. Besides my suspicions are going also to the energy saving modes of the NIC, i switched off already this feature.
-> Please, have a look into your event viewer, too and sort for WARNINGS with SOURCE e1cexpress!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Get yourself a SSD! I've never had an OS installation ever beforce with so much smoothing clicks! It speeds up the normal work that good mood is becoming usual!







(LESEN = Reading Performance - SCHREIBEN = Writing Performance, Zugriffszeit = Accesstime)








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Played yesterday some rounds BC2, comparing to my former Core2Quad system, everything's much more smoother besides the system is not optimized (1333MHz and not 1600MHz)


----------



## robertHR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Hey m8s! Sorry for staying off a bit but i've had hardly enough time for building up my new Sandybridge lately

Here some remarks about the last pages
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
LA_KINGS_FAN:
YEAH! The noctua's mechanical system for putting the heatsink down on the cpu is very fine, eh!?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
to the guy with dual boot OS:
-> Why aren't you using VMWare or VirtualPC? You get so much advantages comparing to a dual boot system! And it's so flexible, easy to backup and and and...
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
This pic is presented especially for Ovlacek, top owner of so much sandy bridges, that Miami Beach must've been closing down already some beaches for missing sand....








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Onboard Audio:
We've made some comparisons and all of my friends with extra X-Fi card are sticking on it:
- crappling noises with onboard
- far too less max loudness with onboard
- problems with teamspeak speech recording
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
My own experiences yet:
- have had problems with system stability at first because there must've been going something wrong with the AUTO selection of BIOS RAM-Parameters! I've selected those G.Skill Eco with 1600MHz and then 1.3V, but it seems that the board, especially after Upgrade to 0605 BETA, setted up some very unfitting parameters that the pc shuts down already inside UEFI!
I've setted up 800MHz ultraconservative to get Win7 installed and now i've climbed to 1333MHz and untill now it works fine.
- Intel NIC: My Win7 Eventviewer remarks a lot of warnings concerning the NIC loosing network connection. Since Aunt google says to me, this seems to be a very common problem with this Intel NIC on a lot of different P67 and Z68 mainboards from ASUS to MSI and so on!
I've taken the latest Intel driver from Intel website, besides the most experiences in the web concerning this problem don't show that it's driver related, i'll give this first a try. Besides my suspicions are going also to the energy saving modes of the NIC, i switched off already this feature.
-> Please, have a look into your event viewer, too and sort for WARNINGS with SOURCE e1cexpress!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Played yesterday some rounds BC2, comparing to my former Core2Quad system, everything's much more smoother besides the system is not optimized (1333MHz and not 1600MHz)


I LEARNED SOMETHING try the h modules, g skill is standing last letter H for high M for medium and L for low performace. Im using gskill ripjaws, x for ripjaws, 8gb ,and the last letter in my number part is H. my part number is 8GBX*H*, no problems at all.


----------



## robertHR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Hey m8s! Sorry for staying off a bit but i've had hardly enough time for building up my new Sandybridge lately

This pic is presented especially for Ovlacek, top owner of so much sandy bridges, that Miami Beach must've been closing down already some beaches for missing sand....










forgot to say LOL !


----------



## IRO-Bot

When I had my computer setup and running, I did notice that while I'm browsing, a couple of times the browser would just stop and no matter what I do or click on links, it wouldn't do anything. Still shows that I'm connected and everything. But I can close the browser then reopen it and it woulld work. Not sure if that's the nic problem you're speaking of though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venares*


As long as your cooler is 130mm or less your good to go










To be honest, those pics didnt statisfy me..









The problem: Ive bought a QX-2000 for this build, but iam struggling to find the right CPU cooler (max 120mm!), and the right VGA - since this also can not be higher, than the rear screwing clip + 10mm -> because of this, i think the DirectCUII 6950 2GB is no option...








I tought that the PC-V354 would be a better case but, as i see, its not THAT much better... it would cost me 4x of this, and it doenst even have more space for the vga, and only like... 10mm? more for the CPU cooler...

One question tough: What if i only mount the lower fan for the Noctua, and let blow upwards? Would be better for airflow in this case, but does it still cool efficiently?


----------



## robertHR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


To be honest, those pics didnt statisfy me..









The problem: Ive bought a QX-2000 for this build, but iam struggling to find the right CPU cooler (max 120mm!), and the right VGA - since this also can not be higher, than the rear screwing clip + 10mm -> because of this, i think the DirectCUII 6950 2GB is no option...








I tought that the PC-V354 would be a better case but, as i see, its not THAT much better... it would cost me 4x of this, and it doenst even have more space for the vga, and only like... 10mm? more for the CPU cooler...

One question tough: What if i only mount the lower fan for the Noctua, and let blow upwards? Would be better for airflow in this case, but does it still cool efficiently?


yup use it no problem but use downwards


----------



## utnorris

Another review is up:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...us-iv-gene-z/1


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertHR*


yup use it no problem but use downwards


Why only downwards?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14255131*
> When I had my computer setup and running, I did notice that while I'm browsing, a couple of times the browser would just stop and no matter what I do or click on links, it wouldn't do anything. Still shows that I'm connected and everything. But I can close the browser then reopen it and it woulld work. Not sure if that's the nic problem you're speaking of though.


Oh, for sure, yes. Just have a look inside the windows event viewer (eventvwr.msc) about WARNING event IDs 27 with SOURCE e1cexpress.

I've found some version history about the intel drivers here.
Since i've running atm the latest one v16.3 i'm giving the v16.1 from ASUS website a try.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14256201*
> Oh, for sure, yes. Just have a look inside the windows event viewer (eventvwr.msc) about WARNING event IDs 27 with SOURCE e1cexpress.
> 
> I've found some version history about the intel drivers here.
> Since i've running atm the latest one v16.3 i'm giving the v16.1 from ASUS website a try.


Please try this first instead of messing with different driver versions:

Go in NIC properties, Advanced, then look for *Task Offload* and *disable it*.

Had this happen with my current ASUS P5E-VM HDMI and it took me so long to find this solution back then. I wonder if it's still the same problem 4 years later? My board come today or tomorrow.


----------



## victorfy

Finally reinstalled fresh win7 64bit without much OC (3.7GHz, 2133 XMP enabled). Everything worked fine initially, but now the mouse stutters severely every few seconds, especially when Firefox is started. Anybody else experience similar problem?

Config:
CPU:2500K (3.7GHz)
RAM:G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL (11-11-11-30)
Video: sapphire HD4670 GDDR4 512MHz, initial on discrete card. Primary monitor is attached to d card, secondary monitor is attached to gene-z. No LUCID VIRTU installed


----------



## Rhialto

Well.. looks like I will only get my parts on Thursday, it was shipped ground.

Got 4, 3 on the way, 1 bo.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorfy;14257256*
> Config:
> CPU:2500K (3.7GHz)
> RAM:G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL (11-11-11-30)
> Video: sapphire HD4670 GDDR4 512MHz, initial on discrete card. Primary monitor is attached to d card, secondary monitor is attached to gene-z. No LUCID VIRTU installed


You can use this page to enter your config.


----------



## Basilray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14249101*
> If Newegg will not cross-ship, call Asus, they will do an advance RMA and send you the new Gene first and then you can ship the bad one back. All ROG boards come with this service.


Newegg is cross-shipping for me. They even offered to overnight me a new board. Should have it tomorrow.

They put a hold on my CC for the $180, but I can definitely live w/ that as they'll get the board back soon enough!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14257547*
> You can use this page to enter your config.


I see you are using the V354. Do you have any pictures of it? I am also using that case and would love to see what yours looks like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basilray;14257776*
> Newegg is cross-shipping for me. They even offered to overnight me a new board. Should have it tomorrow.
> 
> They put a hold on my CC for the $180, but I can definitely live w/ that as they'll get the board back soon enough!


Very glad to hear that they are cross shipping. Not too many places do that from my experience.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14257845*
> I see you are using the V354. Do you have any pictures of it? I am also using that case and would love to see what yours looks like.


I see you haven't read my last few messages...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14257851*
> I see you haven't read my last few messages...


Ahh yes sorry. I didn't realize that was you.
I got excited when I saw yet another person was using that case with the Gene.

Still though! Can you please post some pictures when you can?


----------



## ecaftermath

Hey all, can I use my old 3x2GB ram and put it on to this mobo? So basically 3 sticks ..will it run normal?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14257976*
> Still though! Can you please post some pictures when you can?


I sure will! Was looking for someone with A70 but can't find one. Many here prefer to go Hydro.

It's a loooonnnng wait when you gave the money and wait for all parts to come in!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertHR;14254849*
> I LEARNED SOMETHING try the h modules, g skill is standing last letter H for high M for medium and L for low performace. Im using gskill ripjaws, x for ripjaws, 8gb ,and the last letter in my number part is H. my part number is 8GBX*H*, no problems at all.


What for letter *R* then? See config below.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;14258055*
> Hey all, can I use my old 3x2GB ram and put it on to this mobo? So basically 3 sticks ..will it run normal?


It should run just fine. But it won't be triple channel. I'm not sure I would side grade from 1366 to 1155 however. I did it and did not see all that much of a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14258094*
> What for letter *R* then? See config below.


*R*eally high. Hurr durr.
Hahaha just kidding I have no idea.


----------



## LocutusH

What do you think of this?
Its a Scythe Rasetsu Cooler on some MB.
Willl that fit in the same way to the gene-z? (CPU positioning, left-right space?)


----------



## ecaftermath

hm I just set it all up and it won't boot..the start and reset lights are on and that's it. It won't power up for some reason...

would it be the PSU/Memory?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;14258770*
> hm I just set it all up and it won't boot..the start and reset lights are on and that's it. It won't power up for some reason...
> 
> would it be the PSU/Memory?


PSU should be fine. It might very well be the memory. I personally don't like the Asus dimm slot single clip thing. I have had boards not post before because the non-clipped side wasn't fully pushed in. I know it sounds stupid and obvious, but I personally have had it happen before. Not as asinine as you would think.

Do you get any error codes on the led display?


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14259185*
> PSU should be fine. It might very well be the memory. I personally don't like the Asus dimm slot single clip thing. I have had boards not post before because the non-clipped side wasn't fully pushed in. I know it sounds stupid and obvious, but I personally have had it happen before. Not as asinine as you would think.
> 
> Do you get any error codes on the led display?


It might be the memory because they are not on the QVL, but I've used ones that aren't on the QVL and it still works.

It should at least beep if the memory is not on properly or not the correct ones, right?

I get no other led displayed other than the start and the reset button


----------



## victorfy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


You can use this page to enter your config.










Hi Rhialto,

Thanks! Any advice on my mouse stuttering issue? I've tried with all the latest drivers, still no clue, very annoying..


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;14259972*
> It might be the memory because they are not on the QVL, but I've used ones that aren't on the QVL and it still works.
> 
> It should at least beep if the memory is not on properly or not the correct ones, right?
> 
> I get no other led displayed other than the start and the reset button


I never pay to much attention to the QVL.
As far as I know the MIVGZ doesn't have an onboard speaker so unless you have one plugged in there wouldn't be any beeps.

I'll keep thinking and see if I can come up with any other ideas. I have been lucky with first posts. Only once have I had a build not post and it was due to the ram issue I described previously.

Edit: I take it you have the board installed in the case already. Do you have your power switch header installed properly? I assume you have already tried booting using the onboard buttons.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


PSU should be fine. It might very well be the memory. I personally don't like the Asus dimm slot single clip thing. I have had boards not post before because the non-clipped side wasn't fully pushed in. I know it sounds stupid and obvious, but I personally have had it happen before. Not as asinine as you would think.

Do you get any error codes on the led display?


I thought I was the only one who didn't like the single clip thing... I've had my dimms get stuck before. One time a dimm got so stuck that i ripped off the heat spreader trying to pry it out. Slapped it right back on and it still worked but that could have potentially been really bad.

What the heck was wrong with the double clips anyways?


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14260479*
> I thought I was the only one who didn't like the single clip thing... I've had my dimms get stuck before. One time a dimm got so stuck that i ripped off the heat spreader trying to pry it out. Slapped it right back on and it still worked but that could have potentially been really bad.
> 
> What the heck was wrong with the double clips anyways?


I seem to recall that on some boards in the past, the lower end of the double-sided clips would interfere with some longer graphics card. Maybe that is why they are single-sided on the M4GZ - so they won't interfere with the graphics card?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14260479*
> What the heck was wrong with the double clips anyways?


On smaller form factor boards it is nice in a way. If the dimms butt up right against the pcb of a graphics card, you would have to remove the gpu to get the ram out due to the space that the clip uses when it is open.

I have no idea why they still do it on boards where clearance would not be an issue.

EDIT: -ninja'd.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14256392*
> Please try this first instead of messing with different driver versions:
> 
> Go in NIC properties, Advanced, then look for *Task Offload* and *disable it*.
> 
> Had this happen with my current ASUS P5E-VM HDMI and it took me so long to find this solution back then. I wonder if it's still the same problem 4 years later? My board come today or tomorrow.


Thanks, but it seems to work much better now with the v16.1 from ASUS instead of v16.3 from INTEL.
Besides there's absolutely NOTHING findable for closer configuration: the properties lack off every vanilla NIC settings like duplex modes, flow control and so on! NOTHING!









Besides most hints i've found with aunt google are targetting the energy saving options of the card, router and so on (e.g. here).

Do you have some settings there or maybe any additional tool? Maybe thats a clue for there is maybe something wrong with the driver installation, too.

EDIT: Ah, found it:
Quote:


> Intel PROSet fails to install
> 
> A possible cause could be the Windows Modules Installer service is disabled.
> The installer for Intel PROSet requires this service. You can enable this
> service from the Administrative Tools -> Component Services control panel.


YES, indeed this services is not running because it was set to "manual" start!
Blame those programmers which were not able to set up a warning or a check about this issue!!


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14260697*
> On smaller form factor boards it is nice in a way. If the dimms butt up right against the pcb of a graphics card, you would have to remove the gpu to get the ram out due to the space that the clip uses when it is open.
> 
> I have no idea why they still do it on boards where clearance would not be an issue.
> 
> EDIT: -ninja'd.


Hey, I only take the easy ones!








I leave the tough ones for posters like you that have true depth of techie knowledge, experience and wisdom...


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated OP. If I missed anything/anyone please PM me.

Thanks for those who submitted useful articles/posts/links/reviews!

I like the Bit Tech review for using Arma 2 for a testing game... I been playing A LOT of that game lately.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14260885*
> Updated OP. If I missed anything/anyone please PM me.
> 
> Thanks for those who submitted useful articles/posts/links/reviews!


Mine's not there... also why don't you pick up all the review links I submitted and the last one from another user today and add it to the 1st post for easier access? Just a suggestion.

Cheers


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Wow give Kvjavs a break, altough I think it looks like he just DID what you requested, but it's not like he gets PAID to do this stuff. I for one Appreciate all his hard work and think he does a great job keeping everything up to date. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be the one doing it and then 2 seconds later be told HEY MAN keep up you missed this stuff.







Not picking on you or trying to single you out, mind you







, I'm just saying THANKS to Kvjavs so he doesn't quit doing this!







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14261111*
> Mine's not there... also why don't you pick up all the review links I submitted and the last one from another user today and add it to the 1st post for easier access? Just a suggestion.
> 
> Cheers


I've said before, if I miss something, please PM me the link to the original post you or another member made, or just send the message in PM.

I also added the Bit Tech review along with the Guru3D and TweakTown. We have been experiencing some pretty bad storms here along with power outages, so my priority isn't lurking this group as much as I want to at the moment.

If I missed your validation or post with pictures of your motherboard, I sincerely apologize.

PM me anything I missed, and I'll be sure to put it up on the front page.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14261252*
> *Wow give Kvjavs a break, altough I think it looks like he just DID what you requested, but it's not like he gets PAID to do this stuff. I for one Appreciate all his hard work and think he does a great job keeping everything up to date. I'm sure you wouldn't want to be the one doing it and then 2 seconds later be told HEY MAN keep up you missed this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not picking on you or trying to single you out, mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm just saying THANKS to Kvjavs so he doesn't quit doing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks









Yeah it gets tedious. I want to keep up to date on everyone's post and read everything, but I just can't at times.

If I miss anything, PM me it, or just post again. Hard to keep up on everything. If 3 days go by without me updating something with a post of yours, then you can send me a message, but give me at least 24 hours to respond. It would be too hard to watch all day and update it as it happens. I have other things to do as well.

We aren't gonna be singling anyone out here, we're all mATX lovers.


----------



## ecaftermath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14260323*
> I never pay to much attention to the QVL.
> As far as I know the MIVGZ doesn't have an onboard speaker so unless you have one plugged in there wouldn't be any beeps.
> 
> I'll keep thinking and see if I can come up with any other ideas. I have been lucky with first posts. Only once have I had a build not post and it was due to the ram issue I described previously.
> 
> Edit: I take it you have the board installed in the case already. Do you have your power switch header installed properly? I assume you have already tried booting using the onboard buttons.


Oh yeah, I have one of that speaker plugin thing for the motherboard.

Yeah, I have tried both, on the case and on the motherboard.

I have been bad luck with computers lately..


----------



## NvidiaStorm

I now have the board with the CPU and heatsink on in the case with the PSU fitted, Still waiting on graphics card. Im chraging my cameras battery right now il put pictures up in the morning.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well still working on mine ... had it booted up and loaded WIN 7







so I'm getting there, but took it apart again to take some photo's and ask a couple questions ...

Q-1.) OK, so I was reading the Manual last night,* (_what you noob you read that thing_?)*, and noticed the board layout has the POWER connectors listed as the 24-pin EATXPWR of course, and also an 8-pin EATX12v ... and in the manual it says something to the effect "for a FULLY CONFIGURED SYSTEM use a PSU that complies w/ ATX 12v spec. 2.0 , and make sure to plug in the 8-pin EATX12v or the system could have problems ..." which got me thinking ... Wait a tic, I only plugged in 1 4-pin at that point!

Is everyone else's board like mine ? they plugged 1/2 of the 8-pin ...
























... am I suppose to take the plug out/off and couple the 2 4-pins from my PSU and plug BOTH in to make the 8-pin connection ??? it seemed to boot and work fine with out doing this, I just don't want issue's to pop up later!

Q-2.) In the effort to keep my make shift HP Stock-Stealth case breath better, I'm installing case fans where ever fresh air can enter/exit, like this one in the HDD cage behind some mesh punch-outs of the side panel, it even helps keep the HDD cool and the SSD once I get that in place ... however it's noisey, anyone know of some GOOD SILENT 80mm & 92mm fans ? and if they have BLUE LED's even better







as it will match the HP Blue lighting theme I'm working with.
























Q-3.) IF NOT, to Q-2, these fans being only 3-pin don't let me adjust the speeds from off the MOB do they ? I need 4-pin Fan's to do that right ? IS using one of the LNA or ULNA adapters that came with my Noctua CPU Cooler an option on these case fans ?

Q-4.) I guess we're all just accepting the fact that this board doesn't have any IEEE 1394 support ? not that I ever used it EVER before, I guess it's mainly for like older video camera's and recorders ? and thus I take there's no way to do anything to connect a front panel fire-wire port to this mother-board in any way shape or form ? assuming one would even want to just so everything is connected.









THANK YOU in advance to anyone who cares to help with answers
 






.*


----------



## turrican9

*LA_Kings_Fan*

Yes, you should mount both 4pin connectors together and put them in the 8pin power connector.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*LA_Kings_Fan*

Yes, you should mount both 4pin connectors together and put them in the 8pin power connector.


*So obviously take that factory PLUG off/out and plug in BOTH 4 pins ? why'd they put the plug in there then ? odd.







*


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Well still working on mine ... had it booted up and loaded WIN 7







so I'm getting there, but took it apart again to take some photo's and ask a couple questions ...

Q-1.) OK, so I was reading the Manual last night, *(_what you noob you read that thing_?)*, and noticed the board layout has the POWER connectors listed as the 24-pin EATXPWR of course, and also an 8-pin EATX12v ... and in the manual it says something to the effect "for a FULLY CONFIGURED SYSTEM use a PSU that complies w/ ATX 12v spec. 2.0 , and make sure to plug in the 8-pin EATX12v or the system could have problems ..." which got me thinking ... Wait a tic, I only plugged in 1 4-pin at that point!

Is everyone else's board like mine ? they plugged 1/2 of the 8-pin ...

/SNIP

... am I suppose to take the plug out/off and couple the 2 4-pins from my PSU and plug BOTH in to make the 8-pin connection ??? it seemed to boot and work fine with out doing this, I just don't want issue's to pop up later!

*
*
*
*
**
Yes you definitely should take out that protector and plug in the 2x4-pins, especially if you plan on doing any over clocking.

The board will easily work with 1 but to avoid issues just take out the protector and install your other 4-pin!

I can't help with the fans, but just look on some online stores for fans that have a lower dBa rating. That means their quieter.*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*So obviously take that factory PLUG off/out and plug in BOTH 4 pins ? why'd they put the plug in there then ? odd.







*


Because, If someone have an old powersupply with only one 4pin connector, that plug will protect rest of those pins in the connector.

8pin is a must for good power delivery to CPU when overclocking. And has been for many years now...


----------



## NvidiaStorm

LA_Kings_Fan

Noctua do 80 and 92mm fans there silent, The 80mm (NF-R8) fan running on 12v is 17db's. Not blue but they will go with your heatsink.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Wow give Kvjavs a break*


Relax dude, it was a suggestion... and just now I see there are review, just hidden by default. It's not like I keep requesting or something! It was the 1st time I was saying something.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


If I missed your validation or post with pictures of your motherboard, I sincerely apologize.


You haven't missed anything, haven't posted pics yet. Should be good either this weekend or next week. Like I wrote, they are on the way. Somewhere between Vancouver and MontrÃ©al I guess.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Relax dude ...


*I wasn't trying to attack you, sorry if it came across that way, I was just trying to make sure Kvjavs knew he was appreciated and wouldn't say F' it and quit in frustration







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Relax dude, it was a suggestion... and just now I see there are review, just hidden by default. It's not like I keep requesting or something! It was the 1st time I was saying something.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I wasn't trying to attack you, sorry if it came across that way, I was just trying to make sure Kvjavs knew he was appreciated and wouldn't say F' it and quit in frustration







*


Now both of you kiss and make up









Rhialto, I'll add ya to the list as soon as there's pics or a validation. I'm gonna be removing the "Will be owners" group here soon.

As for LA Kings Fan, you don't NEED the 8 pin power, but as others have said it does offer a cleaner power source for higher overclocking. I make it a pet peeve of mine to buy a motherboard with an 8pin power adapter... except my current one, but that's an exception.

I'm gonna try VERY HARD to get the board here soon. I spent a lot of money lately when the power was out buying batteries, ice, water, food, etc. So as always, got a set back.


----------



## snakemed

First, you "...took it apart again to take some photo's and ask a couple questions"? Man you need another hobby!









A-1) I did the same "double-take" related to the protective cover over half of the 8-pin connector. I had read in the manual that I needed to connect the 8-pin connector, and so when I found half of it covered, I went back to the manual and reread the passage again.

A-2&3) I replaced all of the 120mm case fans in my Antec 900 years ago with 3-pin Yate Loon D12SM-12 fans, i.e., no 4-pin PWM connections. They are pretty quiet though. Doing some reading, I have found that many who know more than me are using Nexus D12SL-12PWM fans now. The Nexus is offered as 4-pin, PWN, so that will take advantage of the fan connection on the M4GZ. I ordered one (newegg, clear) to mount in the door of the case as a test ahead of determining what fan to use in whatever case replaces the 900.

Check silentpcreview.com for reviews and test set-up information to learn about how much fan you need to buy for your situation. HINT: More fans and higher CFMs do not necessarily add up to a cooler PC!

If you end up using a 3-pin fan, someone referenced on this thread that you can use "Q-Fan" to control them. I will need to learn more about how this works, too, since I will have some 3-pin YLs in this build for a while.

A4) I am happy to trade the dying "IEEE 1394 support" for USB 3.0! I have one device, an external back-up drive, that connects via USB 2.0 or 1394, so no great loss for me. It is a drag to have a "dead" connector on the front panel of the case though (Oh well, honey, I have to buy a new case now...







).

My surprise was that the board didn't include wireless. I totally missed that it wasn't incorporated on the board. I understand, as I think as an enthusiast board, most would be connecting to the internet via the fastest connection possible, i.e., hard wired, not wireless. Caught me off guard, though.

Time for an adult beverage...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Well still working on mine ... had it booted up and loaded WIN 7







so I'm getting there, but took it apart again to take some photo's and ask a couple questions ...

Q-1.) OK, so I was reading the Manual last night, *(_what you noob you read that thing_?)*, and noticed the board layout has the POWER connectors listed as the 24-pin EATXPWR of course, and also an 8-pin EATX12v ... and in the manual it says something to the effect "for a FULLY CONFIGURED SYSTEM use a PSU that complies w/ ATX 12v spec. 2.0 , and make sure to plug in the 8-pin EATX12v or the system could have problems ..." which got me thinking ... Wait a tic, I only plugged in 1 4-pin at that point!

Is everyone else's board like mine ? they plugged 1/2 of the 8-pin ...
























... am I suppose to take the plug out/off and couple the 2 4-pins from my PSU and plug BOTH in to make the 8-pin connection ??? it seemed to boot and work fine with out doing this, I just don't want issue's to pop up later!

Q-2.) In the effort to keep my make shift HP Stock-Stealth case breath better, I'm installing case fans where ever fresh air can enter/exit, like this one in the HDD cage behind some mesh punch-outs of the side panel, it even helps keep the HDD cool and the SSD once I get that in place ... however it's noisey, anyone know of some GOOD SILENT 80mm & 92mm fans ? and if they have BLUE LED's even better







as it will match the HP Blue lighting theme I'm working with.
























Q-3.) IF NOT, to Q-2, these fans being only 3-pin don't let me adjust the speeds from off the MOB do they ? I need 4-pin Fan's to do that right ? IS using one of the LNA or ULNA adapters that came with my Noctua CPU Cooler an option on these case fans ?

Q-4.) I guess we're all just accepting the fact that this board doesn't have any IEEE 1394 support ? not that I ever used it EVER before, I guess it's mainly for like older video camera's and recorders ? and thus I take there's no way to do anything to connect a front panel fire-wire port to this mother-board in any way shape or form ? assuming one would even want to just so everything is connected.









THANK YOU in advance to anyone who cares to help with answers







.*


----------



## AlleyRunner

Hey Kvjavs,

Not sure if it's just me, but the link in your first post to the "BIOS Guide - Overclocking: Thanks to LA Kings Fan" under Useful Posts does not work for me. It goes to post #233 instead of the correct post #224.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


First, you "...took it apart again to take some photo's and ask a couple questions"? Man you need another hobby!










*HA ! ... I'm getting the hang of it now







it's all back together already tonight ... 








... yeah it's cramped, and you don't see one of the 120mm case fan's that'll be attached to the side cover (*just over top where the HDD/SSD cage is*), and I suppose I could do a little more work cleaning up the cables, DAMN YOU NON-modular PSU !








But not too bad when you consider THIS is the octopuss I gotta contend with for a PSU ...







... However I booted it up again, and at least Windows loads up, so I'm close.







Though I hope I don't have this same INTERNET issue a few of you are mentioning







.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Time for an adult beverage...










*AGREED !!! time to call it a night !







and +REP for the helpful info to everyone, thank you







*


----------



## LocutusH

LA_Kings_Fan:
I have a lot of Coolink SWIF2 fans in my Stacker. They are very good. At least the 120mm ones. I can really recommend them, if you have the place for them. The smaller models are more average. Since i also need 3 of them in the new case, i am also searching for better modells.
But i am not that into this noctua hype... i think low noise is not a wonder. Low noise is due to low rpm, and low cfm - at least for the smaller models. At 12cm and bigger, there is room for blade designing etc, wich brings SOME advantages - wich other brands also deliver, not just noctua...
I did some research years ago, for an 8cm modell with smaller motor, and bigger blades.. but ive only found a TMD modell, wich has the motor on the outer ring, but it was 7cm. And it did around 5000rpm - designed for server purposes i think


----------



## Fusionicster.

Add me to the owners list :3

(Mine doesn't have the silver sticker/cover thing with the Supreme X-Fi 2...?)

Actually, I can't see the chip in that corner at all?

Edit: used the search, seems this is normal, ah well.


----------



## snakemed

LAKF - Thanks for the Rep. Hey, you are making progress! I know what you mean about non-modular PSUs, too. I am on my LAST non-modular PSU myself!









I know that these are all 120mm fans, but there are also reviews of other fans sizes at SPR. I went back to silentpcreviews and pulled out some reference links for you to review. They focus on silence, but they can't avoid that the purpose of a good fan is cooling, so it gets discussed along the way:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/Fan_Test_System_2010
For SPR's test system set-up they tested and discussed the performance of the following fans:
Nexus 120
Scythe Slipstream SY1225SL12M (medium speed)
Noctua NF-S12-1200 (original design)
Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS1238H-3000 (120x38mm)

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article63-page1.html
This one is good too. I wish I knew of more current fan reviews, but these two articles will arm you with good information about what you need and should look for in a good case fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14265737*
> *HA ! ... I'm getting the hang of it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all back together already tonight ...
> 
> ... yeah it's cramped, and you don't see one of the 120mm case fan's that'll be attached to the side cover (*just over top where the HDD/SSD cage is*), and I suppose I could do a little more work cleaning up the cables, DAMN YOU NON-modular PSU !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LocutusH

You can count me in too
















Just bught the MB, and the Scythe Rasetsu cooler. Perfect fit in the case








It may take me another month, to have everything else too (i7, ssd, vga), but its on the way now









*Fusionicster*: Would love to hear your experiences with that config







the EVGA 560TI is also on my list. Hope the cooler isnt noisy.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> ...


Btw, i did today some research with the 8cm fans too. The store where i bought the MB and Cooler let me test some of their recommendations.

So heres the list, with good airflow/noise ratio (PWM versions, but this does not really matter): AT 2000 RPM = CFM / NOISE
5EUR Arctic F8 PWM 48m3/~22dba
12EUR beQuiet Silent Wings 44/16.5
14EUR Noiseblocker NB Multiframe M8-P 54/17
9EUR Coolink SWIF2-80P 52/19
13EUR Enermax Twister Cluster 55/19 (+ white led)
These are the best, that are worth to mention.

The performance winner is the Noiseblocker, and the the cheapest is the AC (but its a bit noisier). Price/performance wise, i think i will go again for the Coolink ones.


----------



## ecaftermath

I tried taking out of the case and powering it from a cardboard, but same results. Can't power it on.

Even without the rams, do you think it will turn on and beep? There is nothing that I can think of that may be the problem.

I have tested the PSU with the fans and it worked..

Please help!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlleyRunner;14265529*
> Hey Kvjavs,
> 
> Not sure if it's just me, but the link in your first post to the "BIOS Guide - Overclocking: Thanks to LA Kings Fan" under Useful Posts does not work for me. It goes to post #233 instead of the correct post #224.


Fixed, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.;14267493*
> Add me to the owners list :3


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14268793*
> You can count me in too


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;14269027*
> I tried taking out of the case...!


Added


----------



## blackend

i have this mob and 2x 6970 but iam not getting sound from my 6970,,,need help ps


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecaftermath;14269027*
> I tried taking out of the case and powering it from a cardboard, but same results. Can't power it on.
> 
> Even without the rams, do you think it will turn on and beep? There is nothing that I can think of that may be the problem.
> 
> I have tested the PSU with the fans and it worked..
> 
> Please help!


Hmm I see you have everything where it should be... Really hate to say it but maybe DOA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend;14269234*
> i have this mob and 2x 6970 but iam not getting sound from my 6970,,,need help ps


Are you connecting by DP, HDMI or DVI?


----------



## blackend

hdmi


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend;14269677*
> hdmi


Is the AMD RADEON Sound Device in the device manager?


----------



## blackend

yes


----------



## Rhialto

Received the board today! Unfortunatly, case will come only Thursday. And I have no idea when I will get the memory, still B/O. That won't stop me from assembling all the parts I have and get ready for when I will receive the memory.

Board serial begin with B6M0AC, same for everyone else?


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Board serial begin with B6M0AC, same for everyone else?


Mine is too


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Received the board today! Unfortunatly, case will come only Thursday. And I have no idea when I will get the memory, still B/O. That won't stop me from assembling all the parts I have and get ready for when I will receive the memory.

Board serial begin with B6M0AC, same for everyone else?


Same here.


----------



## Fusionicster.

Gah seems I didn't get a DVD with mine, what to do ._.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Board serial begin with B6M0AC, same for everyone else?


*YEP*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


Gah seems I didn't get a DVD with mine, what to do ._.


*The DVD has all the drivers, software applications and utilities ... you NEED this ... either get on the phone w/ customer support with your distributor, or you could try through ASUS directly. Worst case I think alot if not all of it is or will be downloadable off Asus's website, but I'd still rather have the DVD myself.

Lastly I know it sounds stupid, but check the box again







sometimes those little buggers like to play hide and seek, like under the big ass ROG sticker ? and make sure your wife/kids/roommate/dog/gremlins didn't walk off with it before you ball out the customer support rep.














*


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


Gah seems I didn't get a DVD with mine, what to do ._.


Bummer!

Like LAKF, I'd want the DVD, too. You can get the most current drivers, etc. from here, but I'm not sure that would cover everything (click on the download link): http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...imus_IV_GENEZ/
Or try the ROG site's download links: http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherb..._IV_GENE-Z.htm

When I open the discs here are the files, etc. that I see:
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?s=7cbacc57dd35bcffd2623e1b5502316d&attachmentid=220494]Attachment 220494[/URL][IMG]

For one, the "software" file is probably something that you will need the DVD to get...
[URL=http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/0/07/0798bf9e_vbattach220494.jpeg][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/461955/width/525/height/525/flags/LL[/URL]


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


LAKF - Thanks for the Rep. Hey, you are making progress! I know what you mean about non-modular PSUs, too. I am on my LAST non-modular PSU myself!










Make that three of us.


----------



## Basilray

NewEgg boned me! Was told me gene-z was getting overnighted for the advance RMA. Turns out, it got shipped UPS ground.

They offered me a $10 gift card, which they apparently didn't send me via email as promised. Talk about customer service, I guess.

Should have it back in on Thursday!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*WOOOO HOOOO !!!







my first POST to this thread FROM my NEW ASUS Maximus IV Gene-z SYSTEM ...







F' YEAH ! it's working byatches ! *


----------



## instuller

ok. I am 1 1/2 years into my lanbox build. I started with a Rampage Gene II. It would run stable, then BSOD. It would drop drives. I would see the D: drive disappear. I changed 4 months ago to the Gene III. 3 months later, it would drop drives and BSOD because C: drive gone (which we finally figured out why we would never get a dump report to even analyze.)

I read in several places about the problems with these 2 boards- they carried forward the same problem with the drive controller. I bought a replacement plan when i bought the Gene III just in case so got all my money back today (minus the plan fee.)

So, how are these Maximus Gene IV boards? Any unexplanable BSOD, or disappearance of your other drives?

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/12399...>Gaming lanbox


----------



## snakemed

While I have had some problems with Newegg, their customer service has almost always come through for me. Too bad there was a misstep with the shipping. Ground takes s-o l-o-n-g!









If you give them a few more hours, they may yet come through with the gift card (mine came via email for a "train derailment" situation).









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Basilray*


NewEgg boned me! Was told me gene-z was getting overnighted for the advance RMA. Turns out, it got shipped UPS ground.

They offered me a $10 gift card, which they apparently didn't send me via email as promised. Talk about customer service, I guess.

Should have it back in on Thursday!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Basilray*


NewEgg boned me! Was told me gene-z was getting overnighted for the advance RMA. Turns out, it got shipped UPS ground. 
They offered me a $10 gift card, which they apparently didn't send me via email as promised. Talk about customer service, I guess.
Should have it back in on Thursday!


*What area are you ? the NEWEGG "corprate" office's are here in So. Cal where I am, and they've treated me VERY WELL ! I've been MORE than happy ... but then again I've spent about $2,500 with them in the last 2 months







... but maybe you need to contact them here in Whittier / City of Industry California ?

GOOD LUCK *


----------



## snakemed

Good for you! Now don't take it apart to ask more questions this time!









I should be able to finish my build over the weekend - looking forward to having it completed and running stable. Lots of programs to load once it is up and running though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









*WOOOO HOOOO !!!







my first POST to this thread FROM my NEW ASUS Maximus IV Gene-z SYSTEM ...







F' YEAH ! it's working byatches ! *


----------



## Basilray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14274270*
> *What area are you ? the NEWEGG "corprate" office's are here in So. Cal where I am, and they've treated me VERY WELL ! I've been MORE than happy ... but then again I've spent about $2,500 with them in the last 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but maybe you need to contact them here in Whittier / City of Industry California ?
> 
> GOOD LUCK*


I'm in Minneapolis. My order and RMA have both been shipped out of Memphis. Now I wait...and wait...until Thursday!

I'm hoping that UPS surprises, and it gets here tomorrow. But these fingers aren't crossed!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basilray;14276836*
> I'm in Minneapolis. My order and RMA have both been shipped out of Memphis. Now I wait...and wait...until Thursday!
> 
> I'm hoping that UPS surprises, and it gets here tomorrow. But these fingers aren't crossed!


*Hmmm ... I asked because I know from reading the NEWEGG product reviews by customers, that it seems the East Coast customers are getting some poor service and packaging of products shipped, whereas those of us out here on the West Coast (Home Base for NewEgg) aren't. Stuff like small boxes shipped inside a big box with NO packaging protection, no bubble wrap, no foam peanuts, no wadded up newspaper, and thus stuff getting damaged along the way. Like I mentioned last time, if you only emailed/online chatted with Customer Service, maybe pick-up a phone and call the West Coast #'s and voice your displeasure. NOT that you'd get your Max4Gz faster, but maybe they'd bump up that $10 gift card to try and keep you a satisfied customer ? Worth a shot !









======

OK, now I got a couple more questions.









- are the "Start / Re-set" button lights ALWAYS suppose to remain on ? even when you shut down the computer ? I can see it in one way, but seems like a waste of power in another way ?

- anyone ever deal w/ Corsair ? I posted on their web-forums trying to see if someone in customer service looks in, and might help out exchanging that tall Vengeance heat spreader I had to remove, for a new LP 'low profile' one, or at least could I purchase one from them somehow.

- I need help w/ my Front Panel conectors, I wired them wrong







being from a stock HP case they didn't have the nice little individual plastic connectors labeled that I could simply plug into the Q connector. That being said, would the BLACK wire be + or - ? (I assumed negative) and the Ground ?

Thanks again







*


----------



## utnorris

Got mine up and running tonight:



Working so far like a champ. A few clicks and 4.8Ghz was done at 1.36v with little effort. I have had some bad luck lately with MB's, so it was nice to see this get up and running with very little effort.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14204412*
> YEAHA! Please add me to the list, the time for "soon" owner is over!


Can you do me a favor?

Can you take a picture of that case with a ruler/tape measure next to it so I can get a better gauge on if it will fit on my desk?

Or can you measure the case feet for me, the distance between both. Also can you easily remove them? The Elite 341 and NZXT Vulcan are the only two mATX cases confirmed to fit on my desk, but I can fit others if I remove the feet (my desk has a raised section).

I need a mATX case with more HDD space and neither the Vulcan or Elite 341 offer a viable solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertHR;14254366*
> i just re log to say thank you!!! to Kvjavs for doing this thread, im so sorry you have those problems around your neighbourhood/comunnity thats the real global warming you know?


Hey thanks, sorry I missed the post. I get lost sometimes in this thread. The weather we experienced was due to a supercell over Lake Michigan, and then the next storm was a "derecho". Happens only a few times a year, and this is the first time we got hit by one so bad.


----------



## Ovlazek

@LAKF

I'm not sure about the MIVGZ because I haven't hooked mine up yet, but my P8P67 Deluxe's onboard buttons always remain illuminated.

About your front panel wires, if one wire is black are the others colored or white?
If they are colored I say the black ones are negative. If the others are white, I say the black are positive. Usually case wires are colored and white from my experience, the white being negative.

@Kvjavs

What are your max dimensions? I will see if I can find you a cool case as I feel like surfing the egg right now.


----------



## IRO-Bot

So anyone put that huge ROG sticker on their case yet?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14277549*
> So anyone put that huge ROG sticker on their case yet?


I have only seen one good placement of that thing. Somebody trimmed the thing down and put it on their psu. It actually looked pretty good. Don't know if I have seen it used in any appealing way aside from that.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14277486*
> @LAKF
> About your front panel wires, if one wire is black are the others colored or white? If they are colored I say the black ones are negative. If the others are white, I say the black are positive. Usually case wires are colored and white from my experience, the white being negative.


*I got 3 Blacks, a RED (PwrSwtch), a Yellow (HDD LED) and a BLUE (PWR LED).

I'm thinking I mixed up the Blacks or have the +/- wired wrong.

= Power Button Works, so I guess that doesn't matter.

= BUT Power LED is ORANGE, when it should be BLUE (running) and Orange (sleep mode)

= AND HDD LED doesn't light at all.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14277685*
> *I got 3 Blacks, a RED (PwrSwtch), a Yellow (HDD LED) and a BLUE (PWR LED).
> 
> I'm thinking I mixed up the Blacks or have the +/- wired wrong.
> 
> = Power Button Works, so I guess that doesn't matter.
> 
> = BUT Power LED is ORANGE, when it should be BLUE (running) and Orange (sleep mode)
> 
> = AND HDD LED doesn't light at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That makes complete sense. A power switch is just a momentary contact I believe. It shouldn't matter as it just jumps. The fact that the power led is backwards indicates to me that it is hooked up backwards and the hdd one is also backwards.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14277486*
> 
> @Kvjavs
> 
> What are your max dimensions? I will see if I can find you a cool case as I feel like surfing the egg right now.


Width/Height doesn't matter.

Length (or depth) doesn't matter as long as the feet are less than 12 inches apart (from furthest edge to furthest edge) or more than 14 so they hang off each side of the desk. A 341 with more HDD cages would be PERFECT.

Here's a pic with a ruler to show how wide the raised portion is. I do have space on the floor, but prefer not to use it. If I buy a case for the floor then I'm going ATX and ditching the GENE.

Yay for crappy cellphone pics.










May have found the case I need:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303&area=


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14277333*
> Can you do me a favor?
> Can you take a picture of that case with a ruler/tape measure next to it so I can get a better gauge on if it will fit on my desk?
> Or can you measure the case feet for me, the distance between both. Also can you easily remove them? The Elite 341 and NZXT Vulcan are the only two mATX cases confirmed to fit on my desk, but I can fit others if I remove the feet (my desk has a raised section).
> I need a mATX case with more HDD space and neither the Vulcan or Elite 341 offer a viable solution.


Of course i can!!

The official sizes of the Fractal Design Define Mini are:
Case size (WxHxD): 210x395x490mm (8.27 x 15.55 x 19.21")

But I've taken a measure and there are e.g. the screws at the back side or the fan cages on the left and top case side and this gives me these, much more exact sizes:
Case size (WxHxD): 214x413x500mm (8.43 x 16.26 x 19.29")

But now i'll have to switch my pc off for turning it around for measuring the feets and have a loot to the feet mount.









Here some pictures compared to my old case, the Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value Bigtower and a bottle of Kellerbier.

















EDIT: As you can see in the last pict, the feets consist half of rubber and half of a silver plastic/metal ring, they're about 15mm/0.59" in height. They're mounted with screws from the downside.










The Define Mini has enough space for 7 (!) 3.5" or 2.5" drives: 6 inside those bays on the right, the middle bay where my 3.5" reside is detachable for a longer VGA-card, plus 1 in the lower 5 1/4" bay underneath my DVD burner. It comes with 2 x 120mm fans in the front and the backside and with a fan controller for 3 case fans (above the power source). The cable management possibilities are nowadays fantastic with those holes around the mobo _plus one modular power source_ (*HINT FOR LA_KINGS_FAN!!*) one get's a lot of free space even in small micro-atx cases. All fan intakes are dust protected with easily removable grills.










Are those infos ok for you, Kvjavs? If not, please don't hesitate to call me again!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14277216*
> *Hmmm ... I asked because I know from reading the NEWEGG product reviews by customers, that it seems the East Coast customers are getting some poor service and packaging of products shipped, whereas those of us out here on the West Coast (Home Base for NewEgg) aren't. Stuff like small boxes shipped inside a big box with NO packaging protection, no bubble wrap, no foam peanuts, no wadded up newspaper, and thus stuff getting damaged along the way. Like I mentioned last time, if you only emailed/online chatted with Customer Service, maybe pick-up a phone and call the West Coast #'s and voice your displeasure. NOT that you'd get your Max4Gz faster, but maybe they'd bump up that $10 gift card to try and keep you a satisfied customer ? Worth a shot !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ordered from newegg and I'm on the east coast. They shipped all my parts with terrible packaging. My motherboard was shipped in a box with paper packing on the top and nothing else. The board was sitting on the bottom of the box with absolutely no padding on the left, right or bottom side. Also, my power supply and cpu were in this shipment as well. When I set the box down you can hear the components inside hitting the floor. A quick google search turns up this. This is exactly how all my products arrived and that post was made over a year ago! Yet if you read through the thread, a Newegg rep responds with
Quote:


> ShyguyXPC,
> 
> Thank you for posting your pictures. I would like to get your information so this can be documented and the appropriate parties notified so that corrective actions can be taken. I would also like to extend my information so if you would like assistance with anything, I can do my best to honor your requests. You can reach me by calling 800-390-1119 ext 25092 or [email protected]
> 
> Thank You,
> Newegg.com


Over a year they are still haven't made any "corrective actions".

I should of learned my lesson when I received my graphics in the same shoddy packaging. Now a month later my GPU has developed a fan whine, probably due to the hard hits it took while shipping and lack luster packaging. Contacted Newegg and they told me pretty much it ain't there problem as I am 15 days past the return/rma window. I also contacted them about the terrible shipping and they offered me a $10 coupon. Really? You ship over $700 of my personal computer equipment in **** packaging and offer me a $10 coupon? I'm done with newegg.


----------



## instuller

Anyone? Any problems with these boards causing random BSOD, even after stable for awhile? Any drives go missing on & off? I need another mATX board this week. I looked at the Gigabyte offering, but don't like the reviews of it for stability.

I'm reluctant to give Asus money again, but if they got this one right, I'll go for it.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *instuller;14279610*
> Anyone? Any problems with these boards causing random BSOD, even after stable for awhile? Any drives go missing on & off? I need another mATX board this week. I looked at the Gigabyte offering, but don't like the reviews of it for stability.
> 
> I'm reluctant to give Asus money again, but if they got this one right, I'll go for it.


Sounds more like you have a vertex 3 series or one of the new sand force drives, might help if you state your setup but the problem you described sounds like it.


----------



## utnorris

I haven;t had any issues, but mine has only been up for a day. However, I did do a few video edits and some gaming on it and no issues other than getting a "CPU Fan" warning when Windows initially loads from the Asus monitoring software, but I have gotten similar warnings on previous builds from that software and it means nothing.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

At first i've had instability issues even in UEFI BIOS screen, the pc shuts down suddenly.
But after BIOS update to 0650 and manual switching my memory configs instead of using AUTO, it works fine so far. My memory isn't up yet to their max settings, but especially my PING inside BC2 now is on almost every server under the lowest ones around 70!









I suppose we've to wait some more BIOS versions to gain more general stability, that's sadly always the same story on every motherboard i've had since the ancient bronce ages. Every manufacturer also of so called "test winner boards" has had this issues on the early market time, like EPOX with K83A+, MSI with K8N Neo4, ECS Elitegroup with K7S5A, Asus with P5Q Deluxe and so on, my experiences were always the same: With maybe around the 3rd BIOS Version, the mobo gets stable in almost every circumstances. We have to pay the bill for the uncountable possibilities to set up a system on our own out of millions of different hardware parts...









P.S.: I'm always wondering why those reviewers never have had such issues..hmmmmm

P.P.S.: Maybe all of those with larger stability problems: At first, just leave out all those "ASUS board utilites" and try to minimize Windows installation with pure driver installation and after using some benchmarks for proof of stability, get an image of the system and then retry those "ASUS board utilities". I've made only bad experiences with every manufacturer "special" board software.


----------



## kevink82

Mine with wc setup is finished, running low on coolant new bottle hasnt arrived yet .... ; ; dropped in a vertex 3 240g as well and got rid of my wd black.


----------



## Rhialto

2011/07/20 09:41 On vehicle for delivery









Looks like I will get the case today instead of tomorrow!
Memory still B/O though.


----------



## instuller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Sounds more like you have a vertex 3 series or one of the new sand force drives, might help if you state your setup but the problem you described sounds like it.


Actually, I stated what I had and a link to my setup a few posts ago.

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/12399...>Gaming lanbox

I never had the Maximus or the Vertex drive.

I had a Rampage II Gene, then the III. Both had problems with the drive controller where it would drop drives randomly, even after stable for week,months, or in some peoples' cases, soon after build. Dropping the C: drive caused BSOD, with no dump report, because the drive isnt connected.

So, being I put countless hours into customizing this mATX case, I''m asking if this same issue was carried forward again, to THIS board, as far as anyone has seen.

I need to order a board , cpu, & ram this week to get my system up & running again being I just returned the board to Microcenter for full refund (thankful I bought the replacement plan on the III.)


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gene-z*


I ordered from newegg and I'm on the east coast. They shipped all my parts with terrible packaging. My motherboard was shipped in a box with paper packing on the top and nothing else. The board was sitting on the bottom of the box with absolutely no padding on the left, right or bottom side. Also, my power supply and cpu were in this shipment as well. When I set the box down you can hear the components inside hitting the floor. A quick google search turns up this. This is exactly how all my products arrived and that post was made over a year ago! Yet if you read through the thread, a Newegg rep responds with

Over a year they are still haven't made any "corrective actions".

I should of learned my lesson when I received my graphics in the same shoddy packaging. Now a month later my GPU has developed a fan whine, probably due to the hard hits it took while shipping and lack luster packaging. Contacted Newegg and they told me pretty much it ain't there problem as I am 15 days past the return/rma window. I also contacted them about the terrible shipping and they offered me a $10 coupon. Really? You ship over $700 of my personal computer equipment in **** packaging and offer me a $10 coupon? I'm done with newegg.


I've been getting progressively worse performance with Newegg's packaging as well. More boxes are showing up damaged to the point of where I'm thinking "I hope everything is OK on the inside", or is poorly taped.

Most cases it's like how yours was, where the products are on the bottom with no padding/protection and just a bunch of paper thrown on top of it, rather than it being packed nice and snug in the middle.

Unfortunately I don't know anywhere else that actually packages their shipments with care anymore.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *instuller*


Actually, I stated what I had and a link to my setup a few posts ago.

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/12399...>Gaming lanbox

I never had the Maximus or the Vertex drive.

I had a Rampage II Gene, then the III. Both had problems with the drive controller where it would drop drives randomly, even after stable for week,months, or in some peoples' cases, soon after build. Dropping the C: drive caused BSOD, with no dump report, because the drive isnt connected.

So, being I put countless hours into customizing this mATX case, I''m asking if this same issue was carried forward again, to THIS board, as far as anyone has seen.

I need to order a board , cpu, & ram this week to get my system up & running again being I just returned the board to Microcenter for full refund (thankful I bought the replacement plan on the III.)


Well if you head over to asus rog forum most common issues reported are the board does not power up even if there is light on the board power switch, and the intel lan is not working.

None as reported drive missing issues.


----------



## instuller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Well if you head over to asus rog forum most common issues reported are the board does not power up even if there is light on the board power switch, and the intel lan is not working.

None as reported drive missing issues.



So, possibility of getting a DOA board. It looks like you guys have solved the Intel LAN prob though?

Ill chime in about Newegg packaging- Im on East Coast. I get stuff fast because Im near NJ, where there are warehouses. But I did get some RAM in a large box (size of a minitower almost) with just a few loose pieces of brown paper. Ram was able to bounce around like in a clothes drier Im sure.


----------



## kevink82

Can't help you on the shipping but I do suggest picking one up in person as you can inspect it or try it out first maybe a local pc dealer?

Intel LAN problem require the board to be rma as well... As in general with computer parts Ive gotten bad drives ram boards video cards in the past so you are not alone.


----------



## snakemed

I have read through all of the posts for this topic/message thread and haven't found anyone that has the situation you experienced with other ASUS boards and are concerned with for the M4GZ. Maybe the reason no one is responding is because they haven't had the problem and can't add anything constructive? Anyway, good luck with your purchase decision!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *instuller*


ok. I am 1 1/2 years into my lanbox build. I started with a Rampage Gene II. It would run stable, then BSOD. It would drop drives. I would see the D: drive disappear. I changed 4 months ago to the Gene III. 3 months later, it would drop drives and BSOD because C: drive gone (which we finally figured out why we would never get a dump report to even analyze.)

I read in several places about the problems with these 2 boards- they carried forward the same problem with the drive controller. I bought a replacement plan when i bought the Gene III just in case so got all my money back today (minus the plan fee.)

So, how are these Maximus Gene IV boards? Any unexplanable BSOD, or disappearance of your other drives?

http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/12399...>Gaming lanbox


----------



## sintricate

What kind of mATX cases are you guys using and what cooling solutions? I'm thinking about getting this board and a 2600k but after looking at some mATX cases, it seems like a real PITA to get something to fit in there.


----------



## Rhialto

A70 does not fit...


----------



## sintricate

The rad doesnt fit on the rear 120mm mount?


----------



## Rhialto

In PSU's way... it's an A70, not H70.

That suck, it took me long to find one I like. Copper & direct touch. A50 would not fit either and results show it is less performing. Anyway, back to shopping.

It could have fitted if it wasn't from the CPU placement on the motherboard. I looked at a Rampage 3 GENE and the CPU is closer to the edge and I think that would be enough to clear the PSU.

Not sure I will be able to fit a heatsink with a 120mm fan there. I wanted it so the fan would push into the 140mm fan of case on top. I don't want a heatsink that push air over the CPU and make the air goes everywhere in the case.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


In PSU's way... it's an A70, not H70.

That suck, it took me long to find one I like. Copper & direct touch. A50 would not fit either and results show it is less performing. Anyway, back to shopping.

It could have fitted if it wasn't from the CPU placement on the motherboard. I looked at a Rampage 3 GENE and the CPU is closer to the edge and I think that would be enough to clear the PSU.

Not sure I will be able to fit a heatsink with a 120mm fan there. I wanted it so the fan would push into the 140mm fan of case on top. I don't want a heatsink that push air over the CPU and make the air goes everywhere in the case.


I have the same case but I will be water cooling. I know the other guy on this thread with that case uses a Noctua C14. That would perform better than the A70 anyways I believe.

Did you already buy the A70?


----------



## snakemed

This is one reason I went with the Corsair H60, i.e., I think it will fit more mATX case situations than the air cooler options. The good air coolers are huge when compared to the Hydro Series coolers. The Hydro series coolers all but eliminates the issues with DIMM slot interference, too. It won't be the answer for everyone, but it fit my criteria.

*Fit wasn't an issue in the Antec Nine Hundred, but it is temporary for this build. I will move it to an mATX case in the near future.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*









A70 does not fit...


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*The DVD has all the drivers, software applications and utilities ... you NEED this ... either get on the phone w/ customer support with your distributor, or you could try through ASUS directly. Worst case I think alot if not all of it is or will be downloadable off Asus's website, but I'd still rather have the DVD myself.

Lastly I know it sounds stupid, but check the box again







sometimes those little buggers like to play hide and seek, like under the big ass ROG sticker ? and make sure your wife/kids/roommate/dog/gremlins didn't walk off with it before you ball out the customer support rep.














*


It's highly embarassing to admit, but just as I was moving my finished build over to the other room I heard something inside, and stuck behind the mobo I found the CD.

Sometimes I just feel like an idiot









In other news, anyone know what the CPUTIN temperature means? Mine keeps jumping between 60 and 127 degrees celsius... just those two, and randomly at that...?

Edit: AUXTIN does the same >_> I'm thinking it must be a glitch? Otherwise it would surely be able to distinguish temperatures between those two?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14283282*
> Did you already buy the A70?


Yes... will sell.

Just took measurements and there is close to 125mm clearance from the head of CPU and the PS so anything taller won't fit *depending on the overall depth of the heatsink*.

Again this is because of the CPU placement on the motherboard, being more centered than with some other motherboards where it is located closer to the edge, thus clearing the PS.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14283433*
> Yes... will sell.
> 
> Just took measurements and there is close to 125mm clearance from the head of CPU and the PS so anything taller won't fit *depending on the overall depth of the heatsink*.
> 
> Again this is because of the CPU placement on the motherboard, being more centered than with some other motherboards where it is located closer to the edge, thus clearing the PS.


Yeah before I decided to go custom loop, I researched the crap out of what heatsink to use. Provided your ram clears, I would check the Noctua C-style heatsinks.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14283433*
> Yes... will sell.
> 
> Just took measurements and there is close to 125mm clearance from the head of CPU and the PS so anything taller won't fit *depending on the overall depth of the heatsink*.
> 
> Again this is because of the CPU placement on the motherboard, being more centered than with some other motherboards where it is located closer to the edge, thus clearing the PS.


I have done a lot of research lately, for under 120mm coolers.

The Noctua NH-U9B is by the way under 125mm, so you would be able to use it. I had to down the search under 120mm, so ended up with the C stylers, where the best choice (IMHO) was the Scythe Rasetsu, where i took off the 120mm fan, so its height fits under 118mm. And i will simply push-pull it with some fans from the side, since its big enough







pic


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14278661*
> Of course i can!!
> 
> The official sizes of the ... bottle of Kellerbier.


*







God I love this !!!







had to LOL ... Woschdsubbn you need THIS case my friend ...

















... the Beer Keg Case







{ http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2675-Kegputer-MOD-***-ASUS-ROG-powered.&p=16806#post16806 }

















*


----------



## instuller

I'd definitely by it locally if I could- I have a Microcenter across the street from work but thry don't carry it yet. Glad to hear no one reporting same drive issue as the Rampage Gene series.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14282462*
> What kind of mATX cases are you guys using and what cooling solutions? I'm thinking about getting this board and a 2600k but after looking at some mATX cases, it seems like a real PITA to get something to fit in there.


Silverstone FT03 is a popular choice providing you are not gonna watercool your gpu. Can fit a H70 at the back.


----------



## Rhialto

Ok just spent *2 full* hours for what coud fit there...

*Zalman CNPS7X* - new (1 review only) and direct pipe touch but I'm not sure about the space between pipes on CPU, the A70 was much better (smaller) in this regards. Perf looks good though. Also, would have to double check for the round frame, very close to touch rads around CPU..

*CNPS9500A* - old but looks to be giving good perf. Mounting bracket and clip is weird. Fan is the loudest of those 3 but I haven't heard it myself so...

*NH-U9B SE2* - very old but seems to be doing good in many review. Best mounting clip of them all. Wish it was copper but oh well...

I think I will go with the Noctua... better fans, will probably use only one but having a spare is good and it use the best mounting system.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14278661*


Dude, cable management 101 - hide them wires!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;14287748*
> Dude, cable management 101 - hide them wires!


Agreed. The Define series is pretty good for cable management.
Here's a pic of my R3 even though it isn't mATX.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14287605*
> *NH-U9B SE2* - very old but seems to be doing good in many review. Best mounting clip of them all. Wish it was copper but oh well...
> 
> I think I will go with the Noctua... better fans, will probably use only one but having a spare is good and it use the best mounting system.


*







IT IS COPPER !!! ... and nickel plated


















That's the little sucker I chose for my Rig, seems to have been a good choice so far, but I haven't attempted any OC'ing or real system tweaking yet.







*


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Not too shabby the Fractals. I have the Define Mini also for a future build.
I like them, but I liked the P-series cases more.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

voici ma confi


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*REALLY ??? I mean REALLY !!! ??? j/k







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14277549*
> So anyone put that huge ROG sticker on their case yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14277575*
> I have only seen one good placement of that thing. Somebody trimmed the thing down and put it on their psu. It actually looked pretty good. Don't know if I have seen it used in any appealing way aside from that.


----------



## Kvjavs

Added lucas.vulcan to the owner's list.

I'm thinking I should be able to buy the GENE-Z here soon. May need to skip on the i7 2600k and get the i3 2100... but I'm tired of being the owner of the group and not having this board. So I'll get by on the i3 for a while since it's comparable to my current CPU, then buy the i7 when I can.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Dude, cable management 101 - hide them wires!










Hey!! This was just the first try to get the system on and running! We've here a law in germany where one can send some internet buy with money back within two weeks without further reason!
So i was bulding everything fast up merely for having a look that everythings working basically and for testing reasons concerning cable length, fan loudness, airflow or temperature measurement and so on.
Then i've to rebuild my old system a bit for getting this running up and for selling this, too.
And free time is always not enough...

The subtleties like e.g. better cablemanagement are following sometime.








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

@Rhialto:
Here are some german list with specifications concerning the dimensions in cm of cpu heatsinks.
- CPU heatsink charts -> "MaÃŸe (BxHxT)" means "Dimension in WxHxD", but sometimes with errors
- BETTER USE THIS LIST: 3dPlanet-heatsink list -> "HÃ¶he" is "height"

So heatsinks with about 12cm height and for Corei5 or up you'll need a topblower:
-> Scythe Samurai ZZ, 9,4cm
-> Scythe Big Shuriken 5,8cm, but just up to about 89W TDP cpus
-> Prolimatech Samuel 17 4,5cm without fan, so about 7cm, also just up to 89W TDP
-> Noctua U9B-SE2 12,5cm *TOWERHEATSINK*
-> Noctua C12B-SE14 11,4cm
-> Nexus Low 7000R2 7cm
-> Nexus FLC-3000 10,5cm
-> EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Sella 12,9cm
-> EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Panorama 6,6cm but also up to 89W max TDP
-> Cooler Master Vortex Plus 8,4cm
-> Cooler Master Hyper 101 11,7cm
-> Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 pro 12,7cm

P.S.: This took me just about 20min, m8!


----------



## Synomenon

Which Intel ethernet chip is on this board? I'd like to download the latest driver directly from Intel's site, but Asus's website doesn't give the model number for the ethernet chip on this board.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Which Intel ethernet chip is on this board? I'd like to download the latest driver directly from Intel's site, but Asus's website doesn't give the model number for the ethernet chip on this board.


It's the Intel 82579V Gigabit, but for sure you just need the latest Intel PROSet Software which is 16.3 while the PROSet of ASUS Website ist 16.1

I've discussed some problems already here

Just have some more look around for the chipset installation on Intel website, too.
I personally have left off the Intel RST (Rapid Storage Technic) driver, i'm using the MS AHCI instead because it's said that is has more performance regarding my SSD. Besides you plan to use the latest Z68 feature with RAID consisting out of a small SSD and the OS residing on the magnetic HD called SRT (Smart Response Technology), then you must use the latest Intel RST Driver!

Meanwhile i'm running the Intel v16.3 fine and i'm always under the first three players with the lowest ping on almost every european BC2 server.









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
@lucas.vulcan: Very nice build but it looks like that you must wear some ear protection when all those fans starting up?









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
@Reigns of power: Also fine build and you're much more sophisticated then my cable management 101. But is there enough free space for cooling down your GTX590?
It seems for me that theres another card directly next to the vga fans?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


So heatsinks with about 12cm height and for Corei5 or up you'll need a topblower:


Thanks for looking into this! I absolutly want a side-to-side blower because I want the air to be directed right into the 140mm fan on top of the PC-V354.

I looked at many of the brands you list, except Nexus. I visited their website and found the *VCT-9000*. WOW! Hey for a good 2 minutes I was all excited! Exactly what I was looking for. Perfectly designed for the GENE-Z into a PC-V354. With the angle, it would have fitted perfectly in there, throwing the air into the 140mm exhaust fan.

Really, when you read the official webpage, it is very promising.

Problem is, it's not well made, the base is poorly machined. Just read the very last paragraph under last picture here. Very disapointing, otherwise I think I would have give it a go.

Also it looks impossible to find in Canada (yes I looked) and this particular model is not listed on NEXUS US website.

I don't like the FLC-3000, too much angle, blowing directly on the rads around CPU.

Oh well... thanks for the time spent looking into this. I just added another 30 minutes.


----------



## Rhialto

Just found out that www.alpenfoehn.de would also have some compatible solutions... but not available here in Canada.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hm Rhialto, let me summarize all what you wanna have:

- Lian Li PC-V354 case
- CPU tower heatsink
- but max. height clearance < 12cm
- cooling a CPU with 95W TDP

Sorry, but that sounds a bit like "squaring the circle" for me.
But let me spend some more time into this interesting issue. Sadly, that AlpenfÃ¶hn is not selling it's products over the large pond.

We've here some nice websites crawling for best prices with very fine filter functionalities. Although they re in german, maybe it's useful for you because the measurement is the same.

- here is the list of geizhals.de of about 47 different products with <125mm
in height and tower form
- here is another finding webtool from the Caseking shop: -> Just setup the "Intel-Sockel" to 1155 and then use "HÃ¶he" and then "Finden" to get some other filtered search results 
- this list of Newegg is not as informative, coz it's just filtered for the fan size, but maybe also a bit helpful

Maybe we'll find something for squaring your circle...









P.S.: I personally would take a good topblower, the difference between a small tower heatsink with a small fan on it or a good and large topblower must be around zero, i think. Additionally you're going to win the contest in loudness for a large fan moves more air with less noise than a small one.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Hm Rhialto, let me summarize all what you wanna have:

- Lian Li PC-V354 case
- CPU tower heatsink
- but max. height clearance < 12cm
- cooling a CPU with 95W TDP

Sorry, but that sounds a bit like "squaring the circle" for me.


You may have missed it but I will go with the Noctua NH-U9B SE2.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


You may have missed it but I will go with the Noctua NH-U9B SE2.










Oh man.. this case is going to be a pain to work in. I am not using any of the HDD cages. I am only using two 2.5" drives on the floor behind the psu. Cabling is going to be a b*tch. Are you using both of your cages?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Oh man.. this case is going to be a pain to work in. I am not using any of the HDD cages. I am only using two 2.5" drives on the floor behind the psu. Cabling is going to be a b*tch. Are you using both of your cages?


Since I was not able to fit the coler I quit working on it, but no, I won't use the bottom cage. I have 2 HD.

Those of you with SSDs, I hope you know you can place them on the floor of that case? Won't obstruct air flow... I could place my Velociraptor there but since it would have on face down it won't breath from one side so temperature would be worse than making it fit in the cage.


----------



## LocutusH

Why is it, that no 8gb kingston kit (2x4GB) is listed in the QVL? Arent they good for this MB? (voltage maybe?)


----------



## ntxneto

Hello,

My name is Neto, I'm from brazil.

My father will travel to Washington, DC. So, I need some computer devices and I was wondering if you guys can help me buy them in some physical store in D.C.. This is my list:

I want to know where can i find those devices in Washington, D.C.

Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Processor: Intel 2600k
Memory: kit 3x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000ghz with airflow.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14296014*
> Since I was not able to fit the coler I quit working on it, but no, I won't use the bottom cage. I have 2 HD.
> 
> Those of you with SSDs, I hope you know you can place them on the floor of that case? Won't obstruct air flow... I could place my Velociraptor there but since it would have on face down it won't breath from one side so temperature would be worse than making it fit in the cage.


I'm just sort of worried about how tight the cabling will be with 2.5" drives on the floor. I'll try it out tonight and see.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14291257*
> I personally have left off the Intel RST (Rapid Storage Technic) driver, i'm using the MS AHCI instead because it's said that is has more performance regarding my SSD. Besides you plan to use the latest Z68 feature with RAID consisting out of a small SSD and the OS residing on the magnetic HD called SRT (Smart Response Technology), then you must use the latest Intel RST Driver!


*OK, I need help with this ... because I bought a small SSD to pair w/ a HDD to take advantage of this, but can't seem to figure it out or if it's working ?

I tried getting that up and last night based upon the limited instructions in the ASUS user guide (Chp 4 - pg 30) and the Intel RST window I had on screen DIDN'T match up with what they showed in the guide. Mine only showed FOUR button options across the top, Status / Manage / Preferences / Help ... it had NO "Accelerate" button option like in the user guide ! ... YES I set the SATA mode to RAID like it said to do ... HELP !









Do I need to update the ASUS BIOS ? I'm still using #0208x64 that shipped w/ the board and haven't downloaded the new bois off their website yet ... or it it a Driver issue ? Version issue ? though Help/about says this is v10.5.1.1002, so according to Intel it's the latest ? or am I a clueless noob ? or all of the above ?









Was I suppose to NOT load the OS first ?

When I first turn ON the computer, it loads no faster, and while the Intel RST icon is down in the system tray, and current status seems to say system functioning normally w/ check marks by both the SSD & HDD, I don't think it's actually working ?

HELP !







*


----------



## Synomenon

I'm having some problems with the BIOS. I have everything set how I want. I have 16GB (4x 4GB sticks of Kingston HyperX). The RAM runs at default of 1333MHz, but the XMP profile stored in their SPD sets them up at 1600MHz.

I enabled that in the BIOS and everything runs fine. HOWEVER, when I enable the "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting that error at POST about overclocking fail that prompts me to press "F1" to change my BIOS configuration.

I've already tried clearing the CMOS w/ the button on the backplane and by using the jumper on the motherboard.

Each time after I've set everything up, then enable "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting the overclocking fail error at POST.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14296925*
> I'm having some problems with the BIOS. I have everything set how I want. I have 16GB (4x 4GB sticks of Kingston HyperX). The RAM runs at default of 1333MHz, but the XMP profile stored in their SPD sets them up at 1600MHz.
> 
> I enabled that in the BIOS and everything runs fine. HOWEVER, when I enable the "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting that error at POST about overclocking fail that prompts me to press "F1" to change my BIOS configuration.
> 
> I've already tried clearing the CMOS w/ the button on the backplane and by using the jumper on the motherboard.
> 
> Each time after I've set everything up, then enable "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting the overclocking fail error at POST.


What does memory bandwith booster do? Is it even required that you use it?


----------



## ntxneto

Hello,

My name is Neto, I'm from brazil.

My father will travel to Washington, DC. So, I need some computer devices and I was wondering if you guys can help me buy them in some physical store in D.C.. This is my list:

I want to know where can i find those devices in Washington, D.C.

Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Processor: Intel 2600k
Memory: kit 3x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000ghz with airflow.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14297010*
> What does memory bandwith booster do? Is it even required that you use it?


I don't know what it does. I assumed it increases the performance of the memory.

Of course it's not required. None of the options really are.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey Synomenon, i've the similar problem with my 16GB G.Skill Eco Model, 100% from the boards QVL list. I suppose ASUS has not made all tests and so i'm running em with 1333MHz very stable. Let'z wait for some new upcoming BIOS Versions, always the same since years of self building pcs.


----------



## NvidiaStorm

_Picture Time.







_




























_Sorry there a bit dark but its now about 9:30 here in England, Any how its all in there more or less just need Win 7 and a rear case fan. Run it a few hours ago and everything is working fine yay







._


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*See Guys .... I'm NOT the ONLY ONE putting a bad-ass rig inside a piece of crap STOCK OEM case!














congrats NvidiaStorm







*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14298492*
> *See Guys .... I'm NOT the ONLY ONE putting a bad-ass rig inside a piece of crap STOCK OEM case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats NvidiaStorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes, that's true. Hmm, maybe it's something like so called "rat bikes" for bikers then!?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14298492*
> *See Guys .... I'm NOT the ONLY ONE putting a bad-ass rig inside a piece of crap STOCK OEM case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats NvidiaStorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Lol Thank You. I don't think its that bad looking of a case but damn its tight up top with that PSU, cut the crap out of my hands. It use to be the Family PC until they (shudders) got a imac end of last year







. So I ended up having it, pulled all the old crap out and ta da a week waiting for parts later it looks like that.







_


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto;14297026*
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Neto, I'm from brazil.
> 
> My father will travel to Washington, DC. So, I need some computer devices and I was wondering if you guys can help me buy them in some physical store in D.C.. This is my list:
> 
> I want to know where can i find those devices in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Processor: Intel 2600k
> Memory: kit 3x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000ghz with airflow.


I don't live in D.C. so my guess would be as good as yours. The only thing I can recommend is search for 'computer stores in Washington D.C.' or something like that.

Edit: Also, you would be best to look for either a 2x2GB or 2x4GB memory kit. The motherboard utilizes dual channel ram and using triple channel unnecessarily is asking for trouble. I recommend something like the G.Skill RipjawsX like seen here or here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm;14298934*
> 
> _Lol Thank You, I think. I don't think its that bad looking of a case but damn its tight up top with a 160mm PSU. cut the crap out of my hands. It use to be the Family PC until they (shudders) got a imac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I ended up having it pulled all the old crap out and ta da a week waiting for parts later it looks like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Definitely keep those Pentium 4 badges on. That is so awesome.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14298492*
> *See Guys .... I'm NOT the ONLY ONE putting a bad-ass rig inside a piece of crap STOCK OEM case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats NvidiaStorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree it doesn't look top notch (we even see the HD thru the floppy bay) but maybe we wasn't ready to put money on a case.

Nobody's gonna steal it if he ever go in a LAN party...


----------



## Basilray

New board is here and installed!

Running another clean win7 install, hoping that cures my SLI issues! Anybody had issues with this board and SLI?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14299167*
> I agree it doesn't look top notch (we even see the HD thru the floppy bay) but maybe we wasn't ready to put money on a case.
> 
> Nobody's gonna steal it if he ever go in a LAN party...


When it was stock it did have a floppy drive in the front with a HDD mounted upright below it. So I got rid of the HDD cage and floppy drive and put the new HDD in the bay to A: make room and B: get better/some air flow through the front. Im thinking of putting a strip of 1mm black foam behind the front panel to cover it over. Im going for the Old, stock and slow looking outside (opens side panel)







, inside







.
Might go to some LAN party's with it could be funny:thumb:.


----------



## NIS1169

Hey guys, this is the member formally known as *AlleyRunner*!

Someone took my email and handle on another website, so I decided it was time to make a clean break from my old handle.

Will the permission and help of the site's moderators, I had my old account deleted and this new one created.

So, that's where I've been for the past couple of days...

Anyway, on a lighter note, I'm expecting my MIVGZ to come in tomorrow or the next day. I've also bought the Corsair H80, and it should be in on Monday. I'll post pics when I get them.

Even more exciting (for me anyway) I found a pcie extender cable that will fit under my video card! It's a little less than half way down this page, if you want to see it, item # PE-FLEX4:
http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm
I've spoken with their manager and she sent me the technical drawings for the item and the cable only sticks out of the pcie slot 4.5mm or 0.177165354 inches (according to google







). It's a little pricey at $38.50 for 3" cable, but hey, it'll (should) work.

I am going to have to "notch" the motherboard back panel on my case so it'll attach to sound card ok.

Anyway, that's my latest. I see a few of you have gotten your mobo's in and are building away!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14299167*
> I agree it doesn't look top notch (we even see the HD thru the floppy bay) but maybe he wasn't ready to put money on a case.
> Nobody's gonna steal it if he ever go in a LAN party...


*







You got me wrong friend, I wasn't complaining about it ... I was glad to have company







as I've been getting crap for doing it too







though in an HP Pavilion Case.
































... I still need to do that HP logo cut-out / plexi-glass to get that lit up in Blue.













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE320haIeEE[/ame[/URL]]
*


----------



## IRO-Bot

You guys should put that huge ROG sticker on the side of those cases, hehe.


----------



## DoctorNick

Love the fake P4 case NvidiaStorm! Also the HP build as well. Looking forward to show my build. Going to use a Fractal Arc Mini case, H100/H80 cpu cooler and the rest is from my sig rig.


----------



## artego

Hello, proud new owner of a GENE-Z and first time poster here.









Got a few questions for you folks... it's my first time building a computer, and there were a couple of questions I had:

1. How hot should the CPU be? In the BIOS, it reports the temp as 54C (I have a i7 2600K)

2. The Hard Disk LED on the board seems to be always lit... is this normal? I thought it was supposed to flash when there is activity, like with case LEDs? All of the HDDs I installed are brand new and work fine, but the light stays on even when there's no activity. Is this happening with anyone else? Coincidentally, the case HDD LED is also always lit?

3. Is there a way to specify whether you want a specific port to be IDe or AHCI? Or does one have to pick all AHCI or all IDE? I ask because I have an older SATA DVD-RW that doesn't seem to play nicely with AHCI mode, but I don't want to change the HDDs to IDE and lose NCQ.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## DoctorNick

1. Too hot! Reseat the cooler! Should only be around 30C or something like that.
2. No it's only suppose to lit when theres HDD activity. Check if connected right.
3. Can't you choose to have some ports in AHCI mode and others in IDE?


----------



## S2000Gan

LOL for OEM cases


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto;14297026*
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Neto, I'm from brazil.
> 
> My father will travel to Washington, DC. So, I need some computer devices and I was wondering if you guys can help me buy them in some physical store in D.C.. This is my list:
> 
> I want to know where can i find those devices in Washington, D.C.
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Processor: Intel 2600k
> Memory: kit 3x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000ghz with airflow.


You want a dual kit meaning 2 sticks of ram or 4 for sandy bridge platform, as for memory booster turn it off it doesnt do anything magical. Set profile to manual and set the ram timing and speed.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14299795*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me wrong friend, I wasn't complaining about it ... I was glad to have company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I've been getting crap for doing it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though in an HP Pavilion Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I still need to do that HP logo cut-out / plexi-glass to get that lit up in Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build. We have a few of these HP computers laying around the office at work that I have been wanting to turn into a sleeper computer.

How's the airflow on it? Personally I think that those HP Pavilion's have one of the best designs for OEM cases.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14296900*
> *OK, I need help with this ... because I bought a small SSD to pair w/ a HDD to take advantage of this, but can't seem to figure it out or if it's working ?
> 
> I tried getting that up and last night based upon the limited instructions in the ASUS user guide (Chp 4 - pg 30) and the Intel RST window I had on screen DIDN'T match up with what they showed in the guide. Mine only showed FOUR button options across the top, Status / Manage / Preferences / Help ... it had NO "Accelerate" button option like in the user guide ! ... YES I set the SATA mode to RAID like it said to do ... HELP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to update the ASUS BIOS ? I'm still using #0208x64 that shipped w/ the board and haven't downloaded the new bois off their website yet ... or it it a Driver issue ? Version issue ? though Help/about says this is v10.5.1.1002, so according to Intel it's the latest ? or am I a clueless noob ? or all of the above ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was I suppose to NOT load the OS first ?
> 
> When I first turn ON the computer, it loads no faster, and while the Intel RST icon is down in the system tray, and current status seems to say system functioning normally w/ check marks by both the SSD & HDD, I don't think it's actually working ?
> 
> HELP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RST is for SSD caching. You will only see the benefit if you constantly open up the same programs as they will get cached to the SSD and load from there versus loading from the HD. This will not help your boot times or your random loading of programs. Anandtech did a right up on SSD caching that you can read to get a better idea of how it works. I had considered it, but decided it would be better if I just put the OS on the SSD and use the larger HD as storage.


----------



## Goshred025

So I was looking through the owners manuel and looking through the bios, I could not seem to find how to control a single case fan header. I wanted to run 1 case fan at max for my H60 pump, And run the cpu_fan / opt_fan on auto so it does not get to loud. I can do this but if I wanted to run 1 case fan at max, All the other case fans are at max. I just wanted to run 1 of them at max. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


RST is for SSD caching. You will only see the benefit if you constantly open up the same programs as they will get cached to the SSD and load from there versus loading from the HD. This will not help your boot times or your random loading of programs. Anandtech did a right up on SSD caching that you can read to get a better idea of how it works. I had considered it, but decided it would be better if I just put the OS on the SSD and use the larger HD as storage.


This. I have not tried with the Gene yet, but I did just upgrade my work pc to a Gigabyte Z68X-UD4 and got a Corsair Force 3 to use with the IRST. I did not like it one little bit. That could also be because I have been spoiled with boot time from having the OS installed on ssd's in the past. Needless to say I immediately reinstalled the OS on the ssd at work. My C: drive only had something like 38GB on it anyways. It's all server based (which I also built







) at work.

I honestly think most people will benefit more from having an OS ssd as opposed to the cache.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Nice build. We have a few of these HP computers laying around the office at work that I have been wanting to turn into a sleeper computer. 
How's the airflow on it? Personally I think that those HP Pavilion's have one of the best designs for OEM cases.


*I dunno







but I did all I can to try and improve it







, and/or will be doing so ...

- The BFG PSU has a big 135mm exhuast fan that seems to move a lot of air.
- I've got the 2 x's NOCTUA 92mm fans doing their Push/Pull thing around the PCU / RAM area.
- The HP had a stock 92mm fan exhausting the rear of the case, but I'm looking for a better quality "blue" LED fan to exchange out.
- I added an 80mm Fan on the left side panel in the HDD cage that brings in air and keeps the HDD cool. (posted the pic's of this in thread before, likewise looking for a better quality "blue" LED fan to exchange out)
- The GPU card Fan.
- And I've got a CoolerMaster 120mm Fan w/ "blue" LED light on the right side panel.

So 2 fans near the Front/side panels (80mm & 120mm) bringing in cool air.
3 fans (2 x's 92mm + GPU fan) moving it inside from front to back.
And 2 fans (92mm & 130mm) at Rear/PSU rear exhausting the hot air out the back.

Haven't done a heat check of the board / CPU yet, not even sure I know HOW to check that properly to tell you the truth, so ummm yeah I doubt that even comes CLOSE to answering your question does it ?







*


----------



## Ovlazek

For monitoring CPU temps, I quite often use CoreTemp. HWMonitor is also pretty dang good if you ask me. It is also better in that it keeps track of temps aside from CPU. Plus the same programmer makes CPU-Z which is vital for overclocking.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


This. I have not tried with the Gene yet, but I did just upgrade my work pc to a Gigabyte Z68X-UD4 and got a Corsair Force 3 to use with the IRST. I did not like it one little bit. That could also be because I have been spoiled with boot time from having the OS installed on ssd's in the past. Needless to say I immediately reinstalled the OS on the ssd at work. My C: drive only had something like 38GB on it anyways. It's all server based (which I also built







) at work.

I honestly think most people will benefit more from having an OS ssd as opposed to the cache.


*OK, so would this be your recommendation to me and could I even do it ?

- SSD = Crucial M4 64 GB 
- HDD = WD Cav' Blk 1 TB
- also have the HP 500 GB PocketMedia HDD slot on this rig.

Would WIN 7 Pro 64 bit fit on that small of a SSD ? or should I exchange for larger ?

Can BOTH options be done ? have 2 x's SSD drives (I'd buy a 2nd) and a HDD ... have faster Boots w/ one and the cache with the other ?

Sorry for all the noob questions Ovlazek, but you and a couple other guys are really providing me my hands on education in my 1st computer build here, so THANK YOU guys for all your past / present / & future help.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*OK, so would this be your recommendation to me and could I even do it ?

- SSD = Crucial M4 64 GB 
- HDD = WD Cav' Blk 1 TB
- also have the HP 500 GB PocketMedia HDD slot on this rig.

Would WIN 7 Pro 64 bit fit on that small of a SSD ? or should I exchange for larger ?

Can BOTH options be done ? have 2 x's SSD drives (I'd buy a 2nd) and a HDD ... have faster Boots w/ one and the cache with the other ?

Sorry for all the noob questions Ovlazek, but you and a couple other guys are really providing me my hands on education in my 1st computer build here, so THANK YOU guys for all your past / present / & future help.







*


64GB is ample space for Win7Pro. Like I said in regards to my work computer, I only am using 38GB for the OS, and AutocadLT2011 plus browsers and the like. I personally find 60GB small for a boot drive as I like to install a few games that I play regularly on it as well. I used to have a 60GB Vertex 2 in my primary, but I upgraded to a Intel 510 120GB. I forget my usage of it though. I have a 120GB ssd in one of my lappies with COD4, Brink, Diablo 2, L4D/L4D2, TF2 and I am about 80GB used.

You definitely can have an OS/Programs drive in addition to a HDD with an SSD cache though.

Glad to hear I have been able to help you out! It's a learning experience for everyone around here. I have only been building pc's for about 2 years or so and feel so comfortable now. Any problem I have can be addressed on overclock!









EDIT: You can add an SSD as a cache at any point in time. So before you do that, I'd consider upgrading your GPU unless you are running lower res. But I am also an AA nut.. :rollseyes:
Just my two bits.

EDIT 2: I see your monitor is 1680x1050. That would be my next upgrade if I were you. My dad uses that res, and any time I work on it, I feel like I have to squint at it.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


What does memory bandwith booster do? Is it even required that you use it?


What it does, in my experience (as well as in the experience of everybody who's ever posted about it), all it does it cause your system to **** up.

Leave it disabled.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goshred025*


So I was looking through the owners manuel and looking through the bios, I could not seem to find how to control a single case fan header. I wanted to run 1 case fan at max for my H60 pump, And run the cpu_fan / opt_fan on auto so it does not get to loud. I can do this but if I wanted to run 1 case fan at max, All the other case fans are at max. I just wanted to run 1 of them at max. Any suggestions?


You can't. Both CPU headers are controlled via the one set of settings, all chasis fans are controlled by the other settings.

You could always put everything that you want running at max on the CPU headers (use a splitter if necessary) and set those headers to run at max then put everything else on the chassis headers, configured to a lower speed.

Personally, I use all PWM fans, which allows me to configure everything to an auto-adjusting speed, based on a profile set up. This doesn't interfere with the pump since it is only a 3-pin connector and doesn't get slowed down (ie: turned off and on constantly) via the PWM interface.


----------



## Basilray

I wanted to like this board...I really did. But I think at this point, I'm breaking up w/ Asus. After 10 years of loyalty, I've had enough.

-First Gene-z: CPU fan headers didn't work, couldn't get SLI to run
-Second Gene-z: Couldn't get SLI to work, now, the 2nd PCI-E slot doesn't seem to work period

I'll be calling NewEgg tomorrow. I'm looking at going w/ an EVGA board instead. Bummer, I like the Micro-ATX form factor, and this board had EVERYTHING I wanted and then some. I just don't want to test the whole "third time's a charm" theory.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*







OK guys ... time to take a second and think about helping ...

Our fearless leader Kvjavs, doesn't have his Max4GeneZ yet







and was talking about sticking an i3 on it ? FOR SHAME ! This board needs an i5 2500K at least, but cries out for an i7 2600k ... however with his recent weather / storm related issues in his area, money is tight and a brother man needs help.








Time for a BAKE SALE, Donation Drive, turn in those Bottles & cans at the Recycle Center ... 
we NEED to HELP this man get this Board ! it is our duty !









COME ON !!! dig deep, give 'til it hurts ... MAN DOWN, but we will leave NO MAN behind !









CAN I GET AN AMEN !







*

*Disclaimer*: This post is meant to be funny, and overclock.net in no way would allow such a thing to happen, unless they were really really cool guys wanting to help a brotherman out, but ummmm yeah.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







OK guys ... time to take a second and think about helping ...

Our fearless leader Kvjavs, doesn't have his Max4GeneZ yet







and was talking about sticking an i3 on it ? FOR SHAME ! This board needs an i5 2500K at least, but cries out for an i7 2600k ... however with his recent weather / storm related issues in his area, money is tight and a brother man needs help.








Time for a BAKE SALE, Donation Drive, turn in those Bottles & cans at the Recycle Center ... 
we NEED to HELP this man get this Board ! it is our duty !









COME ON !!! dig deep, give 'til it hurts ... MAN DOWN, but we will leave NO MAN behind !









CAN I GET AN AMEN !







*

*Disclaimer*: This post is meant to be funny, and overclock.net in no way would allow such a thing to happen, unless they were really really cool guys wanting to help a brotherman out, but ummmm yeah.


If anyone takes this seriously I'll have it removed xD


----------



## MoMurda

I got SRT running finally. Didn't know you had to install windows with the hDD in raid mode. But thankfully I found a registry edit that let me bypass reinstalling the OS. I have to say I like it better than having just the OS on the SSD because I don't have to go through all the problems of worrying about not having any space on the SSD. But it seems to be pretty fast. I love this board! Now just need to get a great deal on the Asus Matrix gtx 580. =D


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *artego*


1. How hot should the CPU be? In the BIOS, it reports the temp as 54C (I have a i7 2600K)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*


1. Too hot! Reseat the cooler! Should only be around 30C or something like that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


For monitoring CPU temps, I quite often use CoreTemp.


*OK, well I also have the i7 2600K ... the ASUS Bios "Monitor" section said the CPU was at 42* C and the MoB at 33* C ... however CoreTemp reports 36* C w/ no load ... so is this acceptable, considering my case & fan situation ? oh btw ... Room temp is warm in here, like high 70* F maybe close/just over 80 degrees, yeah I know a/c on fritz.







*


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


I'm having some problems with the BIOS. I have everything set how I want. I have 16GB (4x 4GB sticks of Kingston HyperX). The RAM runs at default of 1333MHz, but the XMP profile stored in their SPD sets them up at 1600MHz.

I enabled that in the BIOS and everything runs fine. HOWEVER, when I enable the "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting that error at POST about overclocking fail that prompts me to press "F1" to change my BIOS configuration.

I've already tried clearing the CMOS w/ the button on the backplane and by using the jumper on the motherboard.

Each time after I've set everything up, then enable "Memory Bandwidth Booster", I start getting the overclocking fail error at POST.







































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


What does memory bandwith booster do? Is it even required that you use it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


I don't know what it does. I assumed it increases the performance of the memory.

Of course it's not required. None of the options really are.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


What it does, in my experience (as well as in the experience of everybody who's ever posted about it), all it does it cause your system to **** up.

Leave it disabled.


I wonder what the hell it does then. Why would they put something in the BIOS that only screws peoples' systems...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


I wonder what the hell it does then. Why would they put something in the BIOS that only screws peoples' systems...


Im not sure what that is but after some reading up, if you have XMP enabled then you must turn it off otherwise you'll experience boot issues.

Its as simple as that!


----------



## kevink82

Memory booster was not originally in the sandy bridge uefi for my maximus iv extreme too.

It is added later and asus recommend to disable it unless you wanna go for bench record.


----------



## Synomenon

Ah ok, found this on the ASUS ROG forum's Maximus IV Gene-Z BIOS Guide:

Quote:



*Memory Bandwidth Booster*: Uses a tighter set of memory timings for benchmarking purposes. Use only with enthusiast oriented memory kits. Keep disabled when using 4GB DIMMs or when gunning for maximum memory frequency.


My RAM is "enthusiast oriented", but they are 4GB DIMMs.


----------



## LocutusH

Any suggestions on Kingston RAM's?

There are no 2x4GB kits on the QVL list, but i have a good source for Kingstones, so they would be the best choice for me ($). 
But there are a lot of them... dunno wich kit i should take.. (they should be no high heat spreaders on it) ?
Do i need XMP?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*OK, well I also have the i7 2600K ... the ASUS Bios "Monitor" section said the CPU was at 42* C and the MoB at 33* C ... however CoreTemp reports 36* C w/ no load ... so is this acceptable, considering my case & fan situation ? oh btw ... Room temp is warm in here, like high 70* F maybe close/just over 80 degrees, yeah I know a/c on fritz.







*


_With the i5 2500K in my build the temps in the BIOS are 38-39c for the CPU and 33c for the Motherboard. I thought it was a little bit high but maybe its not. I've not got an OS yet so I cant check any further._


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm*


_With the i5 2500K in my build the temps in the BIOS are 38-39c for the CPU and 33c for the Motherboard. I thought it was a little bit high but maybe its not. I've not got an OS yet so I cant check any further._


Both of your temperatures are idle...

Dont bother with them, only concentrate on load temps they are the important ones.


----------



## ntxneto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I don't live in D.C. so my guess would be as good as yours. The only thing I can recommend is search for 'computer stores in Washington D.C.' or something like that.

Edit: Also, you would be best to look for either a 2x2GB or 2x4GB memory kit. The motherboard utilizes dual channel ram and using triple channel unnecessarily is asking for trouble. I recommend something like the G.Skill RipjawsX like seen here or here.

Definitely keep those Pentium 4 badges on. That is so awesome.



Thanks for the reply. I've spent much time looking for computer stores in Washington on the web. The problem is that I only find online stores. I need a physical store, because online stores do not accept credit cards from Brazil.

So if someone lives in Washington, please help me.

Thanks for the tip on the memories, I didnt not know. I'll try to buy the same kit but Corsair Dominator GT (2x4GB). Do not think better than the G. Skill?


----------



## Strelok

Just bought this board and windows isnt detecting a network adapter

i tried installing the latest drivers for the intel gigabit LAN controller from asus.com using a flash drive but the installer said it couldnt complete because "there is no network adapter present in this computer"

anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto;14305437*
> Thanks for the reply. I've spent much time looking for computer stores in Washington on the web. The problem is that I only find online stores. I need a physical store, because online stores do not accept credit cards from Brazil.
> 
> So if someone lives in Washington, please help me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the memories, I didnt not know. I'll try to buy the same kit but Corsair Dominator GT (2x4GB). Do not think better than the G. Skill?


I personally just really like the G.Skill RipjawsX. I use them in a couple of my builds. The problem with high speed ram like you are planning to use is that the CAS latencies are usually much higher unless you spend several hundred dollars on a low latency kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strelok;14305785*
> Just bought this board and windows isnt detecting a network adapter
> 
> i tried installing the latest drivers for the intel gigabit LAN controller from asus.com using a flash drive but the installer said it couldnt complete because "there is no network adapter present in this computer"
> 
> anyone else had this issue?


I always pop in the bundled dvd that came with the mobo just to install the ethernet drivers. Then I update everything online once I can actually connect to the internet.


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto;14305437*
> Thanks for the reply. I've spent much time looking for computer stores in Washington on the web. The problem is that I only find online stores. I need a physical store, because online stores do not accept credit cards from Brazil.
> 
> So if someone lives in Washington, please help me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the memories, I didnt not know. I'll try to buy the same kit but Corsair Dominator GT (2x4GB). Do not think better than the G. Skill?


Try Microcenter in Rockville MD, that should'nt be too far from DC. They have the 2600k for $279 i think. In store pickup plus tax - not bad. Don't know about the gene's availability though.

2600K link: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354587

Doms: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0355880

Happy shopping


----------



## uberCY

Can't get my gigabyte to OC at all. Just ordered this board. Here's to hoping it OC's better!


----------



## uberCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Basilray;14303321*
> I wanted to like this board...I really did. But I think at this point, I'm breaking up w/ Asus. After 10 years of loyalty, I've had enough.
> 
> -First Gene-z: CPU fan headers didn't work, couldn't get SLI to run
> -Second Gene-z: Couldn't get SLI to work, now, the 2nd PCI-E slot doesn't seem to work period
> 
> I'll be calling NewEgg tomorrow. I'm looking at going w/ an EVGA board instead. Bummer, I like the Micro-ATX form factor, and this board had EVERYTHING I wanted and then some. I just don't want to test the whole "third time's a charm" theory.


Sounds like bad luck man. Not sure EVGA has a board that compairs, unless you go ATX.


----------



## Basilray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberCY;14307995*
> Sounds like bad luck man. Not sure EVGA has a board that compairs, unless you go ATX.


Yeah, I plan on giving it a last ditch run when I get home. So, we will see. This is the right board for everyhing I want...but not if I can't get it to work!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto;14305437*
> Thanks for the reply. I've spent much time looking for computer stores in Washington on the web. The problem is that I only find online stores. I need a physical store, because online stores do not accept credit cards from Brazil.
> 
> So if someone lives in Washington, please help me.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the memories, I didnt not know. I'll try to buy the same kit but Corsair Dominator GT (2x4GB). Do not think better than the G. Skill?


There's a Microcenter in Maryland.

Federal Plaza
1776 E. Jefferson #203
Rockville, MD 20852

Just go to MicroCenter's site and look at their locations. Doesn't look too far from DC itself.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14309434*
> There's a Microcenter in Maryland.
> 
> Federal Plaza
> 1776 E. Jefferson #203
> Rockville, MD 20852
> 
> Just go to MicroCenter's site and look at their locations. Doesn't look too far from DC itself.


Has anyone been able to confirm the availability of the Gene at Microcenter though?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Here's some first and careful burn in test result, running Prime95 and Furmark at the same time from a fresh booted, cool system and without optimized memory settings or overclocking:
- After 10min, the max temp of the cpu was 68°C -> The Noctua Monster works fine atm with the LNA and not the ULNA fan adapter.
- The whole system needs max for short 410W, then it takes about 360-370W ein -> Just take in mind, that running this benchmarks is a true "virtual" value, a power source of 550W to 600W is enough
- The most loudest part: the fans on my Gigabyte Radeon HD5870. I've proofed that with ending Furmark and waiting a bit until the VGA cooled down.
- The additional three fans inside my Fractal have been running on a very low level with the build in fan control.
- I've some additional two 12cm Arctics PWMs here but have not set them inside the case yet.










P.S.: Crossing fingers that kvjarvs situation's going to get better soon!!
P.P.S.: We've another one with problems concerning on board sound and teamspeak 3... it stays better to use an extra sound card.


----------



## S2000Gan

I didnt even notice I was put into the soon to be owners list XD
Guess its tiem for me to move up!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

A warm welcome, Peter!








I hope you have selected the correct memory in the GENEZ QVL fortune lottery!!


----------



## Kvjavs

Yay I've been hired to build a new PC for someone, maybe I'll be able to buy it sooner than I thought.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Has anyone been able to confirm the availability of the Gene at Microcenter though?


Yeah, not sure about that, but at least he can get the other stuff.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Yay I've been hired to build a new PC for someone, maybe I'll be able to buy it sooner than I thought.


*







CONGRAT'S BUDDY !







see I knew my joke post would bring you good positive karma !









btw I saw the i5 2500K on sale at Frys ( http://images.frys.com/art/facebook/..._P6_072211.jpg ) only $180.00 ... so don't you dare put an i3 in this bad boy.







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







CONGRAT'S BUDDY !







see I knew my joke post would bring you good positive karma !









btw I saw the i5 2500K on sale at Frys ( http://images.frys.com/art/facebook/..._P6_072211.jpg ) only $180.00 ... so don't you dare put an i3 in this bad boy.







*


Unfortunately I live nowhere near a Fry's that would allow me to get the i5 and not make up the difference in gas money.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


A warm welcome, Peter!








I hope you have selected the correct memory in the GENEZ QVL fortune lottery!!


my ridgeback 1866 isnt in qvl list works just fine.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Has everyone upgraded to the Beta Version Bios #0650, or like me are you still just running the original Version Bios #0208 ? Any concern that it's listed as a BETA, and we're Guinea Pigs ???

Also looks like they updated the "english" Manual on the downloads site - http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download
update 2011.07.08 compared to the User Guide we got in the Box ...

What else should I be updating / downloading ?

I guess Woschdsubbn pointed out we should update the INTEL INTERNET LAN drivers, but off INTEL's website for a newer version than we can get off Asus right ?

Anything else ?

THANKS AGAIN







*


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Has everyone upgraded to the Beta Version Bios #0650, or like me are you still just running the original Version Bios #0208 ? Any concern that it's listed as a BETA, and we're Guinea Pigs ???

Also looks like they updated the "english" Manual on the downloads site - http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download
update 2011.07.08 compared to the User Guide we got in the Box ...

What else should I be updating / downloading ?

I guess Woschdsubbn pointed out we should update the INTEL INTERNET LAN drivers, but off INTEL's website for a newer version than we can get off Asus right ?

Anything else ?

THANKS AGAIN







*


There is new intel lan driver, rst driver, realtek sound driver. Asus website for driver is always slow...


----------



## Craker

Hi everyone.

While I have been researching parts for my new build I have been following this thread as a guest since quite early on, way back when the board was very hard to get.

Today I collected by board and finally decided to sign up to share it with you all









oh, Kvjavs. Thanks for the thread, I have been watching the weather you have been having, some crazy pics you had with whole trees up-rooted and on their sides







Hope your all ok. When you get a chance please add me to the owners list, Thanks



























oh and whats this? As discussed earlier even though it makes no difference at all and I would have not been all that bothered by it anyway I think I may be the first to have a X-Fi 2 Sticker on my board. Still no chip, just the flashy badge.










My build is going to be shockingly close to that of Woschdsubbn (details in sig), no I didn't copy, I guess we both just have good taste









I am just waiting on the PSU and HDDs that should arrive on Tuesday this week. I also plan to make some custom length sleeved power cables with some gear from Performance-PCs.

One last thing, I would like to create my own tread for this build with lots of pics, sort of a work log if you will. What would be the best forum for this on overclock.net?

Thanks all


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Guide-Overclocking for Maximus IV-Z gene

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


Guide-Overclocking for Maximus IV-Z gene
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking


*Posted that 3 weeks ago ...
http://www.overclock.net/14043513-post224.html
... it's already up on the 1st page.









Quote:



Originally Posted by Craker


Hi everyone ... oh and whats this? As discussed earlier even though it makes no difference at all and I would have not been all that bothered by it anyway I think I may be the first to have a X-Fi 2 Sticker on my board. Still no chip, just the flashy badge.








Thanks all


















BASTARD !!! ... I WANT ONE !!!







... time to call ASUS tech support









By chance ... what's your boards Serial # start with ? Is it B6MOAC###### like most of us ?*


----------



## Basilray

Well, I couldn't take waiting for NewEgg to get me a new board. Opted to return my Gene-Z. Didn't even want to go Asus, buy didn't have any other decent options locally.

Went with the P8P67 Pro 3.1, and all my problems have gone away! SLI is working like a champ.

Wish it would have worked out for me w/ the Gene-Z, but such is life!


----------



## NIS1169

Hey guys,

My motherboard just came in!










Unfortunately no X-fi2 sticker, oh well.

I've got it in the case, and tested the cpu and ram, but that is it so far.

I'm beat and heading to bed. I'll post some more photos later on.

Kvjavs, when you get a chance, can you please add me to the owner's list.

Thx!


----------



## kevink82

I think most ppl dont realise the X-fi2 is a codec..... there will never be a physical chip there........ period ; ;


----------



## Craker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


I think most ppl dont realise the X-fi2 is a codec..... there will never be a physical chip there........ period ; ;


I knew that this was the case. I was just stating that there was "still no chip" just for the sake of being clear so others didn't think that I did have a chip under the sticker









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







BASTARD !!! ... I WANT ONE !!!







... time to call ASUS tech support









By chance ... what's your boards Serial # start with ? Is it B6MOAC###### like most of us ?*


This will make you cry LAKF ...


----------



## IRO-Bot

Finally got the case to put the rest of the stuff in, lol.


----------



## kevink82

@IRO-Bot Lovely casing i like it a lot!!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14313423*
> *Has everyone upgraded to the Beta Version Bios #0650, or like me are you still just running the original Version Bios #0208 ? Any concern that it's listed as a BETA, and we're Guinea Pigs ???
> 
> Also looks like they updated the "english" Manual on the downloads site - http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download
> update 2011.07.08 compared to the User Guide we got in the Box ...
> 
> What else should I be updating / downloading ?
> 
> I guess Woschdsubbn pointed out we should update the INTEL INTERNET LAN drivers, but off INTEL's website for a newer version than we can get off Asus right ?
> 
> Anything else ?
> 
> THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am running 208 and I like it. Bei Fei tried 650 and ran into some memory issues I believe. Personally, I am not going to update the bios until it has been out awhile and I find a need to. Mine works perfectly as it is, no reboot issues, no crazy conflicts, just works. The only issue I have is the ROG software will give me crazy temps every now and then, but I have never seen that software work perfectly so I just do not use it after I do the initial overclock. Instead I use AIDA64 for monitoring and I have no issues.


----------



## Fusionicster.

Just finished a 20 minute prime 95 and stressing my GPU... and look at the temps...










I have a feeling they're being reported wrong though... they're either really low or they jump up to the hundreds... The asus utility reports the same ):


----------



## xDriftyy

alright guys, this board looks great, and it's in my price range. for my first build, should I get this board? It's going into a 650D, but I'm stuck between this and the ASRock Fatal1ty Professional. thanks!


----------



## Microstar

Hello fellow MIVGZ owners! I'm part of the family









I have an issue here, not sure if it's mobo related. I'm experiencing an occasional subtle beep from my PC when it's running but I can't seem to identify where it's from (since it's not loud and it only comes randomly). I've checked all my temps and there're no alerts/warnings from my AI Suite II as well.









I understand that the mobo doesn't come with an in-built speaker, but I have a small external speaker included in my casing connected to it. It beeps loud and clear when POST-ing, I doubt it's the source since the one I'm hearing is much quieter.

Any idea guys? So far PC still running well, no crashes at all but the beeping is a little annoying.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14312584*
> Unfortunately I live nowhere near a Fry's that would allow me to get the i5 and not make up the difference in gas money.


*Print the ad out ... and take it in when you buy and ask them to price match ? worth a try, all they can do is say no and you pay what you would have without trying.







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated Owner's List
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14315891*
> Finally got the case to put the rest of the stuff in, lol.


Nice case. Was gonna get one of those myself. Is there enough room on each side of the 180mm fan for a 200mm, but obviously held in with zip ties or tape of the Gods?

Also, where the heck is your SSD?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Have any of you guys tried the usb 3.0 header yet? It doesn't seem to work when I plug the front panel usb 3.0 wire into the header, yet it works when I put on the adapter to plug into the usb 2.0. So the front panel works. Is there some setting I need to do in the bios?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14318858*
> Updated Owner's List
> 
> Nice case. Was gonna get one of those myself. Is there enough room on each side of the 180mm fan for a 200mm, but obviously held in with zip ties or tape of the Gods?
> 
> Also, where the heck is your SSD?


No, not enough room for 200mm. There's like maybe a quarter of an inch extra on each side. There's holes for a 140mm though, lol.

The SSD is under that little cage in the bottom front there. It actually screws onto the case bottom then that cage goes over it and you can put a 3.5HDD in there.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Sounds like adding a DETAILED LIST to the FRONT/HOME PAGE w/ ALL the most UPDATED / recomended Drivers, w/ LINK where to download from, would be in order if ASUS doesn't do this. That is something I liked about having an OEM HP system, they had their built in software that scanned your system against the web for recent driver, software and component updates and automatically handled that for you ... this being my 1st build I'm a little disappointed that it seems ASUS expects YOU & ME to do ALL of this manually and sometimes doesn't even have all the latest info/drivers on their own web-site, oh well we can do it here.








I'll start up the list ...*

*ASUS Download Site Link* = http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&model=Maximus+IV+GENE-Z

*ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z BIOS*
- First release #0208 / 2011.06.24 update / 2.69 MB / currently ON shipped boards
- *BETA* #0605 / 2011.07.08 update / 2.67 MB / Note: Improves system stability
Direct Link = ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0650.zip
- *Newest* *#0403* w/ IRST 10.6.0.1002 / 2011.08.04 update / 14.55 MB / Note: Enable the support of Intel Rapid Storage Technology version 10.6.0.1002 Release / Improve DRAM compatibility / Improve system stability / Improve compatiblity with some Raid card model / Increase IGD share memory size to 512MB
Note: For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.6.0.1002 and BIOS to version 0403 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology
Direct Link = ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0403-IRST-10601002.zip

*BIOS-UTILITIES*
- First release ver #1.24 / 2011.04.20 update / 0.39 MB / currently ON shipped boards
Direct Link = ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/BUPDATER_V124.zip

*INTEL Z68 CHIPSET Driver*
- Asus Version 9.2.0.1030 / 2011.06.09 update / 9.93 MB / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version
(+ Driver Chipset: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.2.0.1030 XpVistaWin7)

*Realtek AUDIO Driver*
- Asus Version 5.10.0.6363&6.0.1.63 / 2011.06.07 update / 124.75 MB / currently ON shipped boards
(+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6363 & 6.0.1.63 WHQL XpVistaWin7 )
(+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7 )
(Get Driver Off realtek.com)

*INTEL VGA / Graphics Accelerator Drivers*
- Asus Version 8.15.10.2372 / 2011.04.20 update / 130.1 MB / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version
(+ Driver Video: Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2372 WHQL VistaWin7)

*INTEL Gigabit Ethernet Network Interface Card (LAN) Drivers*
- Asus Version 16.1.0.0 / 2011.06.09 update / 122.16 MB / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version 16.3 / 2011.05.20 / 28.89 MB / http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&ProdId=3025&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%207%2C%2064-bit*&DownloadType=Drivers
(+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.1.0.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7)
(+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 32-Bit)
(+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 64-Bit)

*ASM USB 3.0 Drivers*
- Version 1.10.0.0 / 2011.05.04 update / 3.99 MB / currently ON shipped boards
(+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.10.0.0 XpVistaWin7)
(+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.12.5.0 XpVistaWin7)
(+ new ASMEDIA XHCI USB 3.0 host controller driver Version 1.12.9.0 Date Aug/1/2011 about 4.5MB)

*SATA Drivers* & *AHCI / RAID Drivers* & *INTEL Rapid Storage Technology (RST) AHCI/RAID software Drivers*
- JMicron JMB36X(2) controller 1.17.58.2 / 2011.06.09 update / 4.52 MB / currently ON shipped boards
- Asus AHCI/RAID Drivers Version 10.5.1.1001 / 2011.06.09 / 259.14 MB / currently ON shipped boards
(+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 WHQL XpVistaWin7)
(+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.62.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7)

*INTEL Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software Drivers*
- Asus Version 10.5.1.1001 / 2011.06.09 / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version
(+ Driver SATA: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Version: 10.6.0.1022 08.06.2011)

*ASUS SOFTWARE UTILITIES*
= ROG CPU-Z / v 1.57.2 / 1.74 MB / 2011.06.09 update (+ ROG CPU-Z V1.58 Setup )
= Mem TweakIt / v 1.01.1 / 1.48 MB / 2011.06.09 update
= WEB Storage / v 3.0.94.193 / 260.88 MB / 2011.06.09 update
= ROG Game 1st / v 1.01.09 / 6.21 MB / 2011.06.09 update
= ROG Connect Plus / v 1.00.14 / 8.23 MB / 2011.06.09 update
= ROG Connect Install Program / v 1.04.14 / 6.23 MB / 2011.06.09 update
= Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package / v 1.0 (R11) / 108.36 MB / 2011.06.09 update
(+ Utility Audio: Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package V1.0 (R11) Windows Vista & Windows 7)
= Lucid Virtu Software / v 1.1.101.16713 / 8.49 MB / 2011.05.25 update
(+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 32-Bit )
(+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 64-Bit )
= ASUS PC Diagnostics / v 1.12 / 44.34 MB / 2011.04.20 update
= Disk Unlocker / v 2.0.5 / 12.13 MB / 2011.04.07 update
= Intel Management Engine Interface / v 7.0.0.1144 / 244.82 MB / 2011.03.07 update
(+ Driver Chipset: Intel Management Interface Engine V7.1.14.1107 XpVistaWin7)
= Browser Configuration Utility / v 1.0.10.0 / 6.93 MB / 2009.12.29 update

= ASUS AI Suite II Install Program / v 1.01.30 / 292.12 MB / 2011.06.09 update
(+ ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.30 Install Program XpVistaWin7)
(_Includes_)
- System Information - V1.00.26
- Update - V1.02.03
- MyLogo - V1.01.18
- FAN Xpert - V1.00.43
- PC Probe II - V1.00.29
- TurboV EVO - V1.00.80
- EPU-6 Engine - V1.02.12
- DIGI+ VRM - V1.00.30
- Ai Charger+ - V1.00.06
- GPU Boost - V1.01.05

*INTEL Automated Driver Update Utility*
= http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/?iid=subhdr+dnlds_detect

*NOTE: All links to Windows 7 (64Bit) drivers unless otherwise stated.
Work in progress, until it's completed do not add to front page yet.

Also looking for help to compile this COMPLETE list ... I know there's A LOT MORE STUFF ... I know VIRTU also had an update when I tried to install it already, so there's drivers / software programs / User Manual updates ... let's get a more complete guide since ASUS is falling short on us.







*

*============================================

UPDATE 9/10/2011:* Great list done up by *IronAge* = http://www.overclock.net/14599801-post1884.html is NOW incorporated into the above, *THANK YOU* IronAge.
*UPDATE 9/12/2011:* NOW incorporated new ASMEDIA XHCI USB 3.0 host controller driver into the above, THANK YOU *Woschdsubbn* = http://www.overclock.net/14702073-post2148.html + Woschdsubbn's great list http://www.overclock.net/14322267-post902.html

*============================================*

*How to install drivers =*

Quote:


> Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?


*CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.

Steps I took: ... others might have done it differently ?
*- assemble your system, but leave INTERNET disconnected
- turn on/Boot up your system
- do a *CLEAN* install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
- install NIC/LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
- Connect INTERNET & run windows updates
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support*
Hope that helps







*

.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323;14318018*
> alright guys, this board looks great, and it's in my price range. for my first build, should I get this board? It's going into a 650D, but I'm stuck between this and the ASRock Fatal1ty Professional. thanks!


It all depends on your needs. The fact that it's mATX shouldn't necessarily stand in your way. The only real downside to its mATX'ness is the relative lack of expansion slots. If you're a person who likes to fill up all 6 slots on a normal board, you'll find yourself SOL quickly. On the other hand, if you're like me and use two slots max and the others always sit empty, you might be in good shape.

Take a look at a list of the board's features. Read the reviews. See if it has everything you need and, if it does, then YES BUY IT.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.;14317605*
> Just finished a 20 minute prime 95 and stressing my GPU... and look at the temps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling they're being reported wrong though... they're either really low or they jump up to the hundreds... The asus utility reports the same ):


Do it again, but exit out/turn off the Asus software and see if you get the same results. I have found that if I have more than one program trying to read the temps I get weird results, so I only use one at any given time.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323;14318018*
> alright guys, this board looks great, and it's in my price range. for my first build, should I get this board? It's going into a 650D, but I'm stuck between this and the ASRock Fatal1ty Professional. thanks!


You will get more SATA connections with the Asrock board and it's a full ATX MB. There is almost a $100 difference between the two, so if the Maximus will work feature wise you will not find a better board at that price. The Asrock Extreme4 is also a good board at the same price as the Maximus. The biggest reason I went with the Maximus was the size and it has most of the high end features of the regular board, like the LED post display.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14318924*
> No, not enough room for 200mm. There's like maybe a quarter of an inch extra on each side. There's holes for a 140mm though, lol.
> 
> The SSD is under that little cage in the bottom front there. It actually screws onto the case bottom then that cage goes over it and you can put a 3.5HDD in there.


How many 140's can you have?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14319488*
> How many 140's can you have?


Never looked behind it, but I assume one. You can fit two 120s.


----------



## utnorris

Hey, I am not on the list. I posted a pic a few pages back.
Thanks.


----------



## cyclist14

Looking to be joining this club here in a few months, right now this is what I've selected for my build:

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/Pu...umber=23798388

The two extra case fans will be used in the side and top fan mounts. Also, I don't feel comfortable with the current crop of consumer SSD's so I will be running the two RE4's in a RAID 0 array. This build will be used for gaming (Eve, Skyrim, BF3, COH) and studying (GNS3, VMware Workstation) as well as media serving to other devices on my LAN


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


It all depends on your needs. The fact that it's mATX shouldn't necessarily stand in your way. The only real downside to its mATX'ness is the relative lack of expansion slots. If you're a person who likes to fill up all 6 slots on a normal board, you'll find yourself SOL quickly. On the other hand, if you're like me and use two slots max and the others always sit empty, you might be in good shape.

Take a look at a list of the board's features. Read the reviews. See if it has everything you need and, if it does, then YES BUY IT.


I just plan to game, basically with a GTX 580 and a pair of hard drives. I doubt I would have much more, I was just thinking the 650D deserves a full sized motherboard


----------



## Ovlazek

Baby steps here. Still looks a fair bit different then it will when I'm ready to boot. I still have to wire it all up. It's going to be very tight I can tell you that.

Here it is as it stands now. I also have to actually mount the pump/res still.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Hey, I am not on the list. I posted a pic a few pages back.
Thanks.


Added, sorry.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*


I just plan to game, basically with a GTX 580 and a pair of hard drives. I doubt I would have much more, I was just thinking the 650D deserves a full sized motherboard










I have my Gene in a P180, which is by no means a mATX case.

As I said, size shouldn't be the dictating factor. Features should be. It's a board that's relatively loaded with features, despite its small form factor. The only real issue is the small number of expansion slots. But if it does everything you would need it to do, then why not?

I found it quite helpful to have the small board in my case. It made it easier to organize the cables neatly and left a lot more space than my previous full ATX board allowed.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*







Looking pretty sweet there Ovlazek !
















But am I wrong or do I see NO Room for Drive bays ? where's the HDD/SSD and Optical Drive ?*


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


Looking to be joining this club here in a few months, right now this is what I've selected for my build:

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/Pu...umber=23798388


Are you in USA? I'm in Canada. I took a look and was able to get better price on most items, thanks to Price Match that NCIX does. I was able to get faster memory for a lower price, looks below. For PS, I got an HX at 109 instead of TX. Modular was a plus to me.

The video card is a plain 560, right? You can get a 560 Ti for that price.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







Looking pretty sweet there Ovlazek !
















But am I wrong or do I see NO Room for Drive bays ? where's the HDD/SSD and Optical Drive ?*


I won't be using an optical drive at all. Who needs it in this day and age?









As far as hard drives go, there are two mounts on the floor underneath the gpu for 2.5" drives. One will be an HDD and the other will be an SSD. That comes after the leak test though. I will be taking out the gpu in a few moments to start that. Pretty nervous actually. I have never done this before.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Are you in USA? I'm in Canada. I took a look and was able to get better price on most items, thanks to Price Match that NCIX does. I was able to get faster memory for a lower price, looks below. For PS, I got an HX at 109 instead of TX. Modular was a plus to me.

The video card is a plain 560, right? You can get a 560 Ti for that price.


I'll say this too: The direct CU is a decent card, but the cooler on the MSI twin frozr cards keeps the cards cooler while also being more quiet.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hmm, LA_Kings_Fan your posting style makes my replies a bit strange, but i've done my very best...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Sounds like adding a DETAILED LIST to the FRONT/HOME PAGE w/ ALL the most UPDATED / recomended Drivers, w/ LINK where to download from, would be in order if ASUS doesn't do this.I'll start up the list ...*


I'm concentrating my links to Windows 7 (64Bit) drivers hereafter:

*ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z BIOS*
- First release Bios # 0208 / 2011.06.24 update / currently ON shipped boards
- Beta BIOS # 0605 / 2011.07.08 update / Note: Improves system stability / http://support.asus.com/download/dow...imus+IV+GENE-Z

*INTEL Z68 Chipset Drivers*
- Asus Version 9.2.0.1030 / 2011.06.09 update / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version 9.2.0.1030 / 2011.21.04 maybe the same like the driver from ASUS

*INTEL Network Interface Card (LAN) Drivers*
- Asus Version 16.1.0.0 / 2011.06.09 update / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version 16.3 ProSet / 2011.5.20

*INTEL Rapid Storage Technology (RST) software Drivers *
- Asus Version 10.5.1.1001 / 2011.06.09 / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version 10.6.0.1022 / 2011.06.08
- *UNTIL NOW I WOULD RECOMMEND TO USE THE MSAHCI INSTEAD OF INTEL RST FOR THOSE USING A SINGLE SSD FOR THE OS* (Intel RST = Problems with Trim partly unresolved yet!)

*INTEL VGA / Graphics Drivers *
- Asus Version 8.15.10.2372 / 2011.04.20 update / currently ON shipped boards
- Intel Version 15.22.1.2361 (8.15.10.2361) / 2011.4.13

*Realtek Audio Driver*
- Version 5.10.0.6363&6.0.1.63 / 2011.06.07 update / currently ON shipped boards
- Realtek Version 2.63 / 2011.7.12 
***If you have an extra soundcard, i would recommend, to stick with it! Onboard sound causes rippling, noise and also the max loudness is limited*** (although my Soundblaster X-Fi card is pita, i'm continuing my struggle with it instead of using onboard pseudo X-Fi)

*RAID Drivers*
- see Intel RST above and keep my recommendation in mind...

*SATA Drivers*
- see Intel RST above and keep my recommendation in mind...

*ASM USB 3.0 Drivers*
- Version 1.10.0.0 / 2011.05.04 update / currently ON shipped boards
- ASMedia is a 100% ASUS daughter company, they don't provide drivers on their homepage

*INTEL Automated Driver Update Utility*
= http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support...r+dnlds_detect
****Better forget about "automatic driver installation" and regard your OS installation on your own****

****Sorry, but i can't see ANY single cause for using Lucid Virtue in a reasonable way (yet?)****
The big chance for using it was to hinder the main vga card going into working mode for power saving reason especially in dual display mode. But since the Intel HD is automatically switched off when an additional vga card is used, even in dual screen mode there's no way yet for saving energy with this half-baked feature!! And people running Intel HD for ripping videos while gaming are very rare, eh!? This is merely a niche for too less interested parties. Maybe the next Intel products are more sophisticated in this issue...

P.S.: **IMPORTANT** We've first reports overhere in Germany, (SSDs with/out Sandforce causing BSODs and hanging systems) based on a new specification release of Intel, that the last B3-Stepping scandal seems to be not over yet. This linked article describes that Intel urgently recommends to use the latest Mobo BIOS version when you've combined sandy bridge with SSD usage (like me). Some errors in the Intels Management Engine seems to cause problems and also forget about hot plugging the SSD it's said.


----------



## ccarpenter1

Hey Guys,

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I am not sure if I have an issue here or not. I just setup my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z and when I boot and enter into the BIOS, I am seeing CPU temperatures of 80C!

When I boot into Windows 7 and look at the temperatures in CoreTemp, I see temp readings of 40C at idle.

In AI Suite in Windows, the CPU shows a temp of 32C. Do I have a faulty sensor on the motherboard?

I am currently running the stock cooler that came with the Intel 2600K.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ccarpenter1*


Hey Guys,

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I am not sure if I have an issue here or not. I just setup my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z and when I boot and enter into the BIOS, I am seeing CPU temperatures of 80C!

When I boot into Windows 7 and look at the temperatures in CoreTemp, I see temp readings of 40C at idle.

In AI Suite in Windows, the CPU shows a temp of 32C. Do I have a faulty sensor on the motherboard?

I am currently running the stock cooler that came with the Intel 2600K.


Does that show every time you go into the BIOS? If it does, I would say reseat the cooler. But since it is the stock cooler, you probably don't have any thermal paste. 32C at idle sounds pretty accurate to me. 40C is a bit high I would say but not out of the realm of possibility. Does your case have good airflow?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Thank you for the assistance Woschdsubbn, and sorry if I made it difficult to do a simple copy & paste, but looks like you handled it just fine







*


----------



## Synomenon

Couple more questions:

- Do we install the Intel HD Graphics drivers or ATI Catalyst (or NVIDIA ForceWare) first?

- Do we need to install the Realtek HD Audio drivers before installing the X-Fi audio drivers?

When I did a fresh install of Win7 Ultimate x64 SP1, the audio was already working w/o having to install the Realtek HD Audio drivers.

- Which ASMedia USB3.0 chipset do we have? 1041, 1042, or 1051? I ask this because there are firmware updates already for the ASMedia 1041 and 1042 USB3.0 chipsets: 
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm


----------



## bufu994

guys does any one tried to put it in NZXT VULCAN ????

im really tempted do do it my self....
i would definitely will if can fi a nice cooler inside ......

so my question is *can you put a SA in to nzxtr vulcan case and this motherboard ???*
or at least is the antec H2O 620 good ??? 
they are on the same price ....
but im not sure how the antec 620 performs


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


guys does any one tried to put it in NZXT VULCAN ????

im really tempted do do it my self....
i would definitely will if can fi a nice cooler inside ......

so my question is *can you put a SA in to nzxtr vulcan case and this motherboard ???*
or at least is the antec H2O 620 good ??? 
they are on the same price ....
but im not sure how the antec 620 performs


The max clearance for the Vulcan is a 165mm heatsink according to the website. The SA is 160mm tall.
It should fit but you will not have room to fit that giant 200mm side fan in.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


The max clearance for the Vulcan is a 165mm heatsink according to the website. The SA is 160mm tall.
It should fit but you will not have room to fit that giant 200mm side fan in.


yep its cose it depends on the mother board sometimes you cant fit huge heat sinks at all .....
but i heard the socket is more centered so I hope it willl be Ok

btw what do you think on SA vs Antec 620 ???


----------



## shrimpsiumai

*What's the best cpu cooler (HSF) that can fit under the height of 135mm?*

I just bought the Fractal Design Core 1000 case to go along with my gene-z and 135mm is the max height for the cpu cooler.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


*What's the best cpu cooler (HSF) that can fit under the height of 135mm?*

I just bought the Fractal Design Core 1000 case to go along with my gene-z and 135mm is the max height for the cpu cooler.

Thanks in advance for your input.


*







Not sure it's "THE BEST", and I'm sure you'll get all kinds of debatable answers to your question, however I liked what I picked, Noctua's NH-U9B ... http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...2&lng=en&set=1 ... compact yet powerful ! it's 125mm tall btw.










Other options include the Noctua NH-C12P & NH-C14 downdraft models, though they may offer other clearance issues depending if you use the low mount fan, and IF you use TALL ram dimm's.










I'm sure others will add in the Self-contained water cooled units like the Corsair H60 and so on ... but looking at your case (I had this issue too) just WHERE do you mount the 120mm fan/radiator to exhaust that system ? I only had 92mm exhaust port clearance so I couldn't go that route.

Anyways, hope that helps a little, and best of luck. *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


yep its cose it depends on the mother board sometimes you cant fit huge heat sinks at all .....
but i heard the socket is more centered so I hope it willl be Ok

btw what do you think on SA vs Antec 620 ???


I think most sockets are standard heights more or less.
In my opinion, I would go with the Silver Arrow. That thing really is a beast.


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







Not sure it's "THE BEST", and I'm sure you'll get all kinds of debatable answers to your question, however I liked what I picked, Noctua's NH-U9B ... http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...2&lng=en&set=1 ... compact yet powerful ! it's 125mm tall btw.










Other options include the Noctua NH-C12P & NH-C14 downdraft models, though they may offer other clearance issues depending if you use the low mount fan, and IF you use TALL ram dimm's.










I'm sure others will add in the Self-contained water cooled units like the Corsair H60 and so on ... but looking at your case (I had this issue too) just WHERE do you mount the 120mm fan/radiator to exhaust that system ? I only had 92mm exhaust port clearance so I couldn't go that route.

Anyways, hope that helps a little, and best of luck. *


Thanks for your prompt input. As far as exhaust for the Core 1000 case, I plan to dremel a top exhaust (120mm) and a side intake (biggest size I can fit. Hopefully something like 200mm or one size smaller).

Noctua's NH-U9B looks promising but I was worried that 92mm will be too small. Would a bigger fan be better? I was looking at COOLER MASTER GeminII S. How does that compare to the Noctua's line?

As far as ram, I'm using Gskill sniper with a hight of 42 mm (1.65 inch), which doesn't appear to be bulky by any means.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1564550;jses...nf3uSTaYEkZQCk


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I'll say this too: The direct CU is a decent card, but the cooler on the MSI twin frozr cards keeps the cards cooler while also being more quiet.


 I will definetly considers that card, I am also thinking about getting a 580 GTX as well since I am still well within my budget.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;14325347*
> Noctua's NH-U9B looks promising but I was worried that 92mm will be too small. Would a bigger fan be better? I was looking at COOLER MASTER GeminII S. How does that compare to the Noctua's line?
> 
> As far as ram, I'm using Gskill sniper with a hight of 42 mm (1.65 inch), which doesn't appear to be bulky by any means.


*I actually HAD the GeminII S at first, and still do in another system, but ran into clearance issues with it and my RAM on the Max4GeneZ build. If you look back in this thread I detail out some things about the GeminII, and still think it's a good cooler in general. Keep in mind the Noctua NH-U9B has TWO 92mm fans in a Push/Pull compared to a single 120mm on the GeminII ... but the Gem does have an option to set up 2 fans if you want also.

In general the Noctua line is supposedly one of the best Top-End lines, while CoolerMaster is more an everyman's mid-line I guess.

As far the RAM, the snipers are low profile compaed to say the Vengeance I used, but might still hit the bottom fan of the NH-U9B, though you can raise the fan up a little to clear that, IF you have clearance under the lid of your case ... NO RAM's will be a clearance issue in an slot other than Slot#1.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyclist14;14326045*
> ... I am also thinking about getting a 580 GTX as well since I am still well within my budget.


*The Matrix ? damn NICE BUDGET







*


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14319270*
> Do it again, but exit out/turn off the Asus software and see if you get the same results. I have found that if I have more than one program trying to read the temps I get weird results, so I only use one at any given time.


That was the solution! TYVM +Rep


----------



## utnorris

Your welcome. I like the Asus Suite, but it can be quirky at times, so I just use Aida64.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14323058*
> Couple more questions:
> - Do we install the Intel HD Graphics drivers or ATI Catalyst (or NVIDIA ForceWare) first?


No difference, if there's an existing extra vga card than the Intel HD graphics is switched off internally besides some ones using Lucid Virtu (Can't find any good reason yet, to do this).
Quote:


> - Do we need to install the Realtek HD Audio drivers before installing the X-Fi audio drivers?


I suppose it's better to install the Realtek hardware driver at first and then followed by the X-Fi software emulation drivers.
Quote:


> When I did a fresh install of Win7 Ultimate x64 SP1, the audio was already working w/o having to install the Realtek HD Audio drivers.


Yes, as already stated, the used Realtek Soundchip is already known to Win7 internal drivers.
Quote:


> - Which ASMedia USB3.0 chipset do we have? 1041, 1042, or 1051? I ask this because there are firmware updates already for the ASMedia 1041 and 1042 USB3.0 chipsets:


The firmware is integrated within the GENE Z UEFI BIOS so you can't update it without leaking/reprogramming the BIOS for yourself. As already stated, ASMedia is a 100% ASUS company, so better just wait here for ASUS releasing new drivers / updated firmware with next UEFI BIOS Version. AIDA shows me that mine has the Asmedia 1042 USB3 controller onboard.


----------



## Ovlazek

Oh man... I have been leak testing my loop for about 14 hours now. It doesn't leak at all. Until I turn the pump off that is. It is a manufacturers defect as well. It is leaking at a seam in my res. Nowhere near anything I had to do anything to.

*This sucks.*

Has anyone ever liquid cooled with a leak like this? Can I just use silicone around it and forget it?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14328800*
> Has anyone ever liquid cooled with a leak like this? Can I just use silicone around it and forget it?


I think you would have better chance of answers in the Water Colling Owners thread or something similar, I remember someone's signature showing this here.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14328800*
> Oh man... I have been leak testing my loop for about 14 hours now. It doesn't leak at all. Until I turn the pump off that is. It is a manufacturers defect as well. It is leaking at a seam in my res. Nowhere near anything I had to do anything to.
> *This sucks.*
> Has anyone ever liquid cooled with a leak like this? Can I just use silicone around it and forget it?


*IF it's a "manufacturers defect" why wouldn't you want to return it for a new one, or different make and avoid trying to band-aid it ?

IF you try silicone, make sure the surface is completely dry first, otherwise it won't stick (or at least won't for long), you'd probably be better off using something else on plastic (if that's what it is, on glass silicone would be OK) like maybe an epoxy resin or something that can fill and repair the seam rather than just patch over it.*

Disclaimer: This advice is based on 30 years as a licensed roofing contractor and dealing with waterproofing leaks often with silicone and other materials, it is not intended for use as an expert computer tech advice on water cooling and should be used at your own risk.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14330355*
> *IF it's a "manufacturers defect" why wouldn't you want to return it for a new one, or different make and avoid trying to band-aid it ?
> 
> IF you try silicone, make sure the surface is completely dry first, otherwise it won't stick (or at least won't for long), you'd probably be better off using something else on plastic (if that's what it is, on glass silicone would be OK) like maybe an epoxy resin or something that can fill and repair the seam rather than just patch over it.*
> 
> Disclaimer: This advice is based on 30 years as a licensed roofing contractor and dealing with waterproofing leaks often with silicone and other materials, it is not intended for use as an expert computer tech advice on water cooling and should be used at your own risk.


Thanks for your input!
This is just really strange. Last night this problem was happening. Now when I turn my pump off, absolutely nothing comes out of the res. Do I just forget it? Hahaha. Anyways I was thinking silicone or something because I would rather not empty and take apart my loop. But now the problem seems to have gone away so I suppose I will just forget it for now.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14330640*
> Thanks for your input!
> This is just really strange. Last night this problem was happening. Now when I turn my pump off, absolutely nothing comes out of the res. Do I just forget it? Hahaha. Anyways I was thinking silicone or something because I would rather not empty and take apart my loop. But now the problem seems to have gone away so I suppose I will just forget it for now.


*Might be a noobish question since I've never done Water-Cooling ... but, is there maybe some rubber gasket or seal in the pump or reservoir that maybe had to get primed (wet) before it actually "sealed" the system making it water tight ? thus why it mysteriously is now fixed. I've seen this in other types of applications, so just a thought. BUT if the leak comes back, I would strongly advise draining it and fixing it the PROPER way, rather than band-aiding it. You've got EXPENSIVE components inside there, no need to risk all that stuff over being lazy.














*


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14330640*
> Thanks for your input!
> This is just really strange. Last night this problem was happening. Now when I turn my pump off, absolutely nothing comes out of the res. Do I just forget it? Hahaha. Anyways I was thinking silicone or something because I would rather not empty and take apart my loop. But now the problem seems to have gone away so I suppose I will just forget it for now.


First, which reservoir is it? Where is it leaking specifically? For example, if it's an EK tube res and it is leaking at the top of the tube when you shut down, it just means you have to release the pressure that has formed from bleeding the system. Once the pressure has been released it should be fine. If it's a bay res and it leaks at a seam, then pull it, otherwise you will eventually have a failure.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14330764*
> *Might be a noobish question since I've never done Water-Cooling ... but, is there maybe some rubber gasket or seal in the pump or reservoir that maybe had to get primed (wet) before it actually "sealed" the system making it water tight ? thus why it mysteriously is now fixed. I've seen this in other types of applications, so just a thought. BUT if the leak comes back, I would strongly advise draining it and fixing it the PROPER way, rather than band-aiding it. You've got EXPENSIVE components inside there, no need to risk all that stuff over being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You pretty much read my mind. I thought the exact same priming thing. If it does come back I will tear it all apart I suppose. Sigh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14330993*
> First, which reservoir is it? Where is it leaking specifically? For example, if it's an EK tube res and it is leaking at the top of the tube when you shut down, it just means you have to release the pressure that has formed from bleeding the system. Once the pressure has been released it should be fine. If it's a bay res and it leaks at a seam, then pull it, otherwise you will eventually have a failure.


It is specifically an EK X-Res 100 so it mounts on top of my pump. But it was leaking at the base of the res, where the cylinder meets the rectangular pump top (Acetal meets acetal not acrylic meets acetal). I still have the leak test going and everything seems fine now.


----------



## TeaLeaf

Hello GENE-Z owners!

I am currently in the process of putting together the components for my new computer and this board has caught my eye!

I've been building a list on Newegg and i was curious to see what others think. Any advice would be great!

I plan to use this computer for both gaming purposes, programming, and maybe a bit of 3D model work.


----------



## RussellG

I'd take one high-end video card over two mid-range in SLI.

Also, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that hyperthreading (in the i7 CPU's) would be useful when doing 3d work. That might be worth going for.


----------



## Dunqan

Reposting because somehow I ended up posting on the Maximus owner's board isntead of this one, sorry for the double post.

First off sorry for the lengthy post but I wanted to get as much info in here as possible in case someone could help me.

My problem: I'm unable to get drivers loaded for my network card under Windows Home Server 2011. When the server reboots right after install it says that there is a problem "A network device driver was not found". I check the BIOS and it's enabled so that wasn't the problem. The ethernet cable is plugged in but only flashes orange - while it shows green and flashes orange on my laptop when plugged in.

I tried using the Asus drivers from the included DVD but WHS said it couldn't find any drivers. So I went to the Intel site and downloaded the latest drivers (ProWinx64.exe v16.3 - ProWinx64 because I'm using 64-bit and that one includes Windows Server 2008 R2 which supposedly WHS is based on). After extracting on a different cmoputer and digging thru them it appears I want to use:

e1q62x64.inf from the ..\PRO1000\Winx64\NDIS62 directory.

I figured this because I read on page 39 of this thread that the Asus Gene-Z uses the 82583V chipset. And the e1q62x64.inf file includes that one as shown below. The problem is: ALL of the other names show up, EXCEPT 82583V (even though it shows up in the .inf file). (I'm using the first part of the procedure to update drivers as outlined here: http://www.missingremote.com/guide/installing-server-os-intel-media-series-motherboards) - but my driver isn't showing up.

I thought maybe it had already loaded it but when I go to the regular windows drive and search (without switching to the USB card I have downloaded the drivers to) I'm still not seeing the 82583V listed.

Hopefully I'm missing something simple but any help is much appreciated.

Main questions:

Why is the driver not showing up to let me specify which one to choose (but all the others are)?

Is there a way to force the driver install?

Does the flashing orange mean something (I read it means 100mbs vs. 1000mbs which seems odd since it's a gigabit lan)?

Any other suggestions are much appreciated

Below is part of e1q62x64.inf file where it shows all the names.

E10A7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection"
E10A9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Backplane Connection"
E10D6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit VT Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10A7DD.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Multi-Function Network Device"
E10D3NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection"
E150CNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection"
EA01FNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter"
EA01FHFNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT2 Desktop Adapter"
E10C9LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E10C9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Dual Port Server Adapter"
E150A.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E150ALNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Network Connection"
E1518.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS SerDes Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E10E6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit EF Dual Port Server Adapter"
E10E7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Server Network Connection"
E10E8NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Server Adapter"
E1526NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET2 Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10E6LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E150D.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card"
E3250HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112T PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter"
E323FHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP Gigabit Server Adapter"
E31FFHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP BL-c Gigabit Server Adapter"
E1785HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112i 1-port Ethernet Server Adapter"


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf;14331177*
> I've been building a list on Newegg and i was curious to see what others think. Any advice would be great!


*see below ...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14331775*
> I'd take one high-end video card over two mid-range in SLI.
> 
> Also, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that hyperthreading (in the i7 CPU's) would be useful when doing 3d work. That might be worth going for.


*Yeah, I don't see a reason NOT to spend the extra $100 and upgrade to the i7 2600K unless the budget is tight, but looking at that list doesn't seem to be the case.

Also, I'd suggest getting the #WD1002FAEX WD Cav' Black over the #WD1001FALS, kinda for the same argument. For only $5 more, the WD1002FAEX is a little better HDD; it has Sata III over Sata II, 64MB cache over 32MB ... worth the extra $5 IMO.









As for the Video Card ... RussellG, what's your recommendation ? I'm looking to upgrade my Radeon HD 5770 and was debating about doing a similar TWO card GTX 560 Ti or 460, SLI/x-fire setup or buying ONE HD 5970 or GTX 570 something in the $300-$350 +/- range tops, and most likely NOT one of the ASUS 3 slot cards due to future SLI/x-fire upgrade limitations with this board. So I'd be interested to know what others would recommend here too.









P.S. - How do you guys feel about ZOTAC graphics cards ? there seems to be some good deals out there at NewEgg on them, but is it "you get what you pay for" and ZOTAC is crap ?*


----------



## sintricate

Thinking about getting either one of these kits, *price not an issue* since they're about the same with the discount, which would be the better of the two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231416

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461

They look seem to be the same except one has much lower voltage requirements. Would that allow for more OC'ing headroom? Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*see below ...*

*Yeah, I don't see a reason NOT to spend the extra $100 and upgrade to the i7 2600K unless the budget is tight, but looking at that list doesn't seem to be the case.

Also, I'd suggest getting the #WD1002FAEX WD Cav' Black over the #WD1001FALS, kinda for the same argument. For only $5 more, the WD1002FAEX is a little better HDD; it has Sata III over Sata II, 64MB cache over 32MB ... worth the extra $5 IMO.









As for the Video Card ... RussellG, what's your recommendation ? I'm looking to upgrade my Radeon HD 5770 and was debating about doing a similar TWO card GTX 560 Ti or 460, SLI/x-fire setup or buying ONE HD 5970 or GTX 570 something in the $300-$350 +/- range tops, and most likely NOT one of the ASUS 3 slot cards due to future SLI/x-fire upgrade limitations with this board. So I'd be interested to know what others would recommend here too.







*



I've never played around with SLI, but in every online community I've been a part of it's always been commonly held that two mid-range in SLI would perform around the same as one high-end GPU, but one high-end one would draw less power, put out less heat, be more upgradeable, and be far less of a pain in the ass.

I'd check benchies, of course. And there are some great deals on 460's to be had atm, so perhaps that could change things.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


You pretty much read my mind. I thought the exact same priming thing. If it does come back I will tear it all apart I suppose. Sigh...

It is specifically an EK X-Res 100 so it mounts on top of my pump. But it was leaking at the base of the res, where the cylinder meets the rectangular pump top (Acetal meets acetal not acrylic meets acetal). I still have the leak test going and everything seems fine now.










*It could be that the bottom O-ring didn't seat correctly when you installed it, but now there is enough pressure forcing it to seal. I would drain it enough to check this personally, even swap the bottom o-ring with the top o-ring if it's possible.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TeaLeaf*


Hello GENE-Z owners!

I am currently in the process of putting together the components for my new computer and this board has caught my eye!

I've been building a list on Newegg and i was curious to see what others think. Any advice would be great!

I plan to use this computer for both gaming purposes, programming, and maybe a bit of 3D model work.


*Go with the 2600K since you are doing 3D modeling and you will be able to take advantage of the extra threads.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*see below ...*

*Yeah, I don't see a reason NOT to spend the extra $100 and upgrade to the i7 2600K unless the budget is tight, but looking at that list doesn't seem to be the case.

Also, I'd suggest getting the #WD1002FAEX WD Cav' Black over the #WD1001FALS, kinda for the same argument. For only $5 more, the WD1002FAEX is a little better HDD; it has Sata III over Sata II, 64MB cache over 32MB ... worth the extra $5 IMO.









As for the Video Card ... RussellG, what's your recommendation ? I'm looking to upgrade my Radeon HD 5770 and was debating about doing a similar TWO card GTX 560 Ti or 460, SLI/x-fire setup or buying ONE HD 5970 or GTX 570 something in the $300-$350 +/- range tops, and most likely NOT one of the ASUS 3 slot cards due to future SLI/x-fire upgrade limitations with this board. So I'd be interested to know what others would recommend here too.









P.S. - How do you guys feel about ZOTAC graphics cards ? there seems to be some good deals out there at NewEgg on them, but is it "you get what you pay for" and ZOTAC is crap ?*



*Not sure about Zotac, but I believe they are a second tier company. GTX460's in SLI will be able to play anything out there currently with a single monitor and they would do "Ok" in Nvidia Surround if you wanted to go that route. HardOCP did a lot of Surround comparisons last year with them, so check those out. Might not be a bad idea to grab GTX560's instead though. The alternative ATI setup would be two HD6870's which would be slightly better than GTX460's and the same as GTX560's and would stay within your $350 or less budget.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Thinking about getting either one of these kits, *price not an issue* since they're about the same with the discount, which would be the better of the two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231416

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461

They look seem to be the same except one has much lower voltage requirements. Would that allow for more OC'ing headroom? Any advice would be highly appreciated.


*I just ordered two kits of the low voltage ones under the assumption they could do more with a voltage bump. Reviews suggest that they will do 1700Mhz quite easily with 1.3v.*


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dunqan*


Reposting because somehow I ended up posting on the Maximus owner's board isntead of this one, sorry for the double post.

First off sorry for the lengthy post but I wanted to get as much info in here as possible in case someone could help me.

My problem: I'm unable to get drivers loaded for my network card under Windows Home Server 2011. When the server reboots right after install it says that there is a problem "A network device driver was not found". I check the BIOS and it's enabled so that wasn't the problem. The ethernet cable is plugged in but only flashes orange - while it shows green and flashes orange on my laptop when plugged in.

I tried using the Asus drivers from the included DVD but WHS said it couldn't find any drivers. So I went to the Intel site and downloaded the latest drivers (ProWinx64.exe v16.3 - ProWinx64 because I'm using 64-bit and that one includes Windows Server 2008 R2 which supposedly WHS is based on). After extracting on a different cmoputer and digging thru them it appears I want to use:

e1q62x64.inf from the ..\\PRO1000\\Winx64\\NDIS62 directory.

I figured this because I read on page 39 of this thread that the Asus Gene-Z uses the 82583V chipset. And the e1q62x64.inf file includes that one as shown below. The problem is: ALL of the other names show up, EXCEPT 82583V (even though it shows up in the .inf file). (I'm using the first part of the procedure to update drivers as outlined here: http://www.missingremote.com/guide/i...s-motherboards) - but my driver isn't showing up.

I thought maybe it had already loaded it but when I go to the regular windows drive and search (without switching to the USB card I have downloaded the drivers to) I'm still not seeing the 82583V listed.

Hopefully I'm missing something simple but any help is much appreciated.

Main questions:

Why is the driver not showing up to let me specify which one to choose (but all the others are)?

Is there a way to force the driver install?

Does the flashing orange mean something (I read it means 100mbs vs. 1000mbs which seems odd since it's a gigabit lan)?

Any other suggestions are much appreciated

Below is part of e1q62x64.inf file where it shows all the names.

E10A7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Network Connection"
E10A9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Gigabit Backplane Connection"
E10D6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit VT Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10A7DD.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82575EB Multi-Function Network Device"
E10D3NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection"
E150CNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82583V Gigabit Network Connection"
EA01FNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter"
EA01FHFNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit CT2 Desktop Adapter"
E10C9LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E10C9NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Dual Port Server Adapter"
E150A.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E150ALNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Network Connection"
E1518.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576NS SerDes Gigabit Ethernet Controller"
E10E6NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit EF Dual Port Server Adapter"
E10E7NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Server Network Connection"
E10E8NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Server Adapter"
E1526NC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET2 Quad Port Server Adapter"
E10E6LNC.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) 82576 Gigabit Dual Port Network Connection"
E150D.DeviceDesc = "Intel(R) Gigabit ET Quad Port Mezzanine Card"
E3250HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112T PCIe Gigabit Server Adapter"
E323FHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP Gigabit Server Adapter"
E31FFHPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC362i Integrated DP BL-c Gigabit Server Adapter"
E1785HPNC.DeviceDesc = "HP NC112i 1-port Ethernet Server Adapter"


Go over to the Asus ROG forums and post over there. Asus_Brian should be able to help you out. I believe you need to update your bios for Server 2008 to properly work with it, not positive, but IIRC that was the fix.


----------



## TeaLeaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*see below ...*

*Yeah, I don't see a reason NOT to spend the extra $100 and upgrade to the i7 2600K unless the budget is tight, but looking at that list doesn't seem to be the case.

Also, I'd suggest getting the #WD1002FAEX WD Cav' Black over the #WD1001FALS, kinda for the same argument. For only $5 more, the WD1002FAEX is a little better HDD; it has Sata III over Sata II, 64MB cache over 32MB ... worth the extra $5 IMO.









As for the Video Card ... RussellG, what's your recommendation ? I'm looking to upgrade my Radeon HD 5770 and was debating about doing a similar TWO card GTX 560 Ti or 460, SLI/x-fire setup or buying ONE HD 5970 or GTX 570 something in the $300-$350 +/- range tops, and most likely NOT one of the ASUS 3 slot cards due to future SLI/x-fire upgrade limitations with this board. So I'd be interested to know what others would recommend here too.









P.S. - How do you guys feel about ZOTAC graphics cards ? there seems to be some good deals out there at NewEgg on them, but is it "you get what you pay for" and ZOTAC is crap ?*


Thanks for the responses guys!
The i7 thing i took into mind, although I held back because I was thinking of saving the extra cash for when Ivy Bridge comes out.

(Switches Hard drive) Nice catch man









For the video card bit, I've heard a lot more of people mentioning that their sli's do a lot more then a bunch of higher cards. In a way they explain it like cpu cores. Like the lowest dual core processors were much better then the expensive Pentium 4s :/.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I've never played around with SLI, but in every online community I've been a part of it's always been commonly held that two mid-range in SLI would perform around the same as one high-end GPU, but one high-end one would draw less power, put out less heat, be more upgradeable, and be far less of a pain in the ass.

I'd check benchies, of course. And there are some great deals on 460's to be had atm, so perhaps that could change things.


As long as one doesn't mind the hassle of having two cards (I personally use two 570's regularly and it is seriously no hassle) two 560ti will blow the crap out of something like a 580. A 580 is not worth the money IMO. I have two cards that saved me about $150 each compared to 580's and will easily perform in everything I throw at them. If a person buys a 580 with future plans on going sli, they are talking about serious cash investment. By the time they save for another, a much better card will be out with much better dual gpu drivers at a lower cost (not to mention high end cards like that don't really come down in price at all, usually one would think that they do when the next gen comes out, but they don't. Everyone is looking to crossfire or sli at that time so there is no point to bring the price down). Unless a person is doing 5760x1080, you don't need dual 580's. Dual GTX560Ti will be the best option. Period. (Not being a fanboy saying go Nvidia, AMD are awesome too!)
Also, @TeaLeaf- Go with the Crucial M4. It costs less and has better performance.

@LAKF, I would avoid the 5970 (it has pretty bad drivers not to mention an inflated price at this point in time) and go with something like a 6950TFIII or something. And that is only if you upgrade your monitor first.

Edit: @LAKF, I am assuming you meant the 5870 as it is more in your price range? It is last generations equivalent to the 6970. The 5970 is a dual gpu like the 6990 and is much more than $350. Zotac is fine as long as you are getting reference cards. All reference cards are pretty much the same except for XFX which always keeps the looks of reference but changes things and cheaps out on components. Warranty and customer service is the only thing to look at when considering reference cards as far as I am concerned.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*This will probably sound stupid, foolish, idiotic or all of the above ... however, I'm not happy with my install.









Not the components, I think I've got all the parts wired correctly and everything works in that regard, so I was surprised it went that easy for my first 'build' ever. This thread is great and has been very helpful and informative







, and I like all the parts I picked and/or had mostly. The Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z68 motherboard and Intel i7 2600K are made for each other it would seem. 16 GB of Vengeance RAM should be more than I ever need, and the Noctua NH-U9B CPU cooler looks like a little champ atop it all.

My problem and concern, is how it's come together once I began installing all the software and utilities. If you've read through this thread at all, you know a lot of us thought that this Lucid Virtu Technology would be something to improve system resources, heat, and wear & tear on the discrete GPU card ... and likewise that this Intel Smart Response Technology cache idea would be so wonderful to utilize. But a few of you have pointed out neither are really ready for to be a prime-time player just yet.

Well I installed everything on the HDD first and tried to get SRT working, but then people said forget it, so now I tried installing Win7 on the SSD and a few things seem to be in conflict being on both the SSD and the HDD ... so now about a week later after getting my system to boot, yeah I can get my system to work, but I don't think it "WORKS" if that makes sense to anyone ... and I think I could use some basic computer/software tech 101 advice from anyone that cares to give it, because at this point I'm kind of thinking I need to wipe my HDD and SSD clean and start over.









Here's what I've got to work with ;

- 1 Sata III 64 GB SSD attached to a RED sata III port on the Max4GeneZ
- 1 Sata III 1 TB HDD attached to a RED sata III port on the Max4GeneZ
- 1 Sata Optical Drive attached to a GRAY sata II port on the Max4GeneZ

- OEM copy of MS Windows 7 Professional 64 bit SP1
- The ASUS Support DVD
- MS Office Pro 2010
- Norton 360 (*though the Kaspersky AV that came w/ Asus is fine too*)
- Games (*COD4, CoH, AoE, soon BF3, etc.*)

This RIG is mostly to FTW in online gaming, light duty home business Apps, surfing the Web, playing online Poker {*oh that got F'd, nevermind*} and like natured stuff, nothing overly hardcore or intensive other than wanting the best FPS during online gaming I guess. {*Yes I know I still need to upgrade my graphics card to accomplish this, but *NO* Ovlazek, I don't see upgrading the monitor as an option YET







, I do have TWO of those HP w2207h's and could run them both*}

SO ... bottom line, HOW would YOU set it up ? and can you walk me through it.
I've never had a system with multiple HDD/SSD drives before, and always usually just let windows and programs install themselves where and how they liked by default, and then saved files I'd create to my file folder area, obviously I need to plan this out and get better control of that to have a better/faster functioning system.

Anyone care to help a noob, yet again/more ?







*


----------



## utnorris

I would make the 64Gb drive your OS drive and use the 1Tb drive for storage and games. In other words, install the OS on the 64Gb and then install games on the 1TB drive. That should give you the best performance. If you have a favorite game you are always playing then put it on the SSD also, just try to keep about 20% free for TRIM to work the best. As far as the GPU goes, i wouldn't worry about wear and tear on it. You will probably, not guaranteed, probably upgrade it before having it break.


----------



## Ovlazek

@LAKF- The SSD definitely has to be plugged into a sataIII port. Even though the hard drive is sataIII it doesn't matter which port it is plugged into as it doesn't even come close to saturating sataII unless you RAID a couple of them (even then it isn't really necessary). I know exactly the kind of problems you are having as I have had them before myself. I have done reinstalls that seem to clear up issues. I would just install the OS on the ssd (NOT using it as cache) then install anything you use daily on it as well (browser, office, and vital games). If you use steam there is a program called steam mover that lets you install steam on your C: drive and pick and choose where you want to install specific games, but on a 64GB it is probably best to install steam on your E: drive.

I'll probably think of more things and edit this post a lot just like my last one.









Ninja'd but yeah. What UTNorris said.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*So in the SATA config in BIOS ... I assume I just leave it on AHCI mode then ? and don't need a RAID mode ?

And since I'm still within 30 days of owning the SSD and can return it, should I option for doing so and upgrading to 120-128 GB SSD ? I only settled for the 64 GB because of its price coupled with the 64GB limitation of the SmartRT caching.*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*So in the SATA config in BIOS ... I assume I just leave it on AHCI mode then ? and don't need a RAID mode ?

And since I'm still within 30 days of owning the SSD and can return it, should I option for doing so and upgrading to 120-128 GB SSD ? I only settled for the 64 GB because of its price coupled with the 64GB limitation of the SmartRT caching.*


Yeah leave it in AHCI.
If you don't mind returning your ssd and getting a larger one I do recommend it. I used to use a 60GB but it was to small for me. With the 120GB in my desktop I have about 40GB to spare, and I have SCII, BC2 and a handful of other large games installed. I think it is the way to go.


----------



## utnorris

If you have the funds I would do a larger SSD. I use an Intel 320 160Gb drive as my OS drive and 2 x 2Tb in RAID1 as my storage drive. I also have a WD 256Gb SSD that I got lucky and picked up on a Newegg shell shocker for $200 that I put my games on. You will not notice the difference between a SATAII and SATAIII drive for everyday stuff. I went from two C300 in RAID0 to the Intel drive and cannot see the difference unless I do a bench on them. As far as the RAID versus ACHI, either will work. Mine is set to RAID just because of my storage drive. ACHI is supposed to give you a few more monitoring features, but trim works on the single drive even though the controller is set to RAID because the SSD is not in RAID.


----------



## Craker

Well all my parts have now arrived so let the building begin!










There will also be a T-Balancer bigNG fan controller and some components from Performance PCs for the custom length sleeved power cables to come later to complete the build.

So right now just excited to start working on it and get it up and running


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craker*


Well all my parts have now arrived so let the building begin!










There will also be a T-Balancer bigNG fan controller and some components from Performance PCs for the custom length sleeved power cables to come later to complete the build.

So right now just excited to start working on it and get it up and running










Looks great! Have fun with the build.

Ohh out of curiosity... Do you plan on XFire in the not to distant future? Because if not the AX850 is very unnecessary.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craker*


Well all my parts have now arrived so let the building begin!

There will also be a T-Balancer bigNG fan controller and some components from Performance PCs for the custom length sleeved power cables to come later to complete the build.

So right now just excited to start working on it and get it up and running










Wow that's quite the build you have there! $600 in SSD's!
I look forward to seeing it all assembled!


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Does anyone know how many ram slots the Noctua NH-C14 will cover?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey Craker! Welcome to the Fractal Design Define Mini owners club!








Maybe you want to change 2 of your 12cm Noctua fans to 14cm for the case has two places for setting up either 12cm or 14cm fans: One is in the left side panel roughly over the vga card/cpu heatsink and one is on top. There's a fan control delivered with a wiring for three fans and some space for it over the vga card in the backside of the case.

@LAKF:
1. BIOS Update
2. Setting up the BIOS with all wanted devices on or off
3. If you have someone with MSDN access than get you a Win 7 DVD with integrated SP1 and put it on an 4gb USB stick, the fastest way to get Win 7 installed
4. After OS installation, FIRST install the Intel Chipset Driver software
5. With SSD usage, better stick to the MSAHCI driver and let the Intel RST(SATA) driver off your system
6. Setup D: with the Win Harddisk manager and move all of your personal directories to the larger magenetic HD D:
7. Install all remaining drivers so that you get a clean Win device manager without unknown devices
8. install all Windows Updates
9. When you finished everything, use Acronis or similar to make a nice image of your system drive without further software, just a clean Win7 installation with all device drivers on it.
10. now feel free to go on: I've ran some benchmarks and burn in tests first and then all important remaining software installation on D:\program files, D:\games and so on
11. enjoy being always the one with the smallest ping on almost every BC2 server in europe ... errrrrrr, that was me, sorry.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone using ASUS Fan Xpert?
Is it good for controlling PWM fans connected to the MB? Are they also controllable from the UEFI BIOS?
I plan on connecting all fans to the MB, and get rid of my Gatewatch...


----------



## Craker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14335414*
> Ohh out of curiosity... Do you plan on XFire in the not to distant future? Because if not the AX850 is very unnecessary.


Yep, at some stage I may plan to add a second 6970 (maybe even with in the next month). Even if I don't I like to have the extra head room there just incase I do decide to do something different down the track. Having options are good









Currently have 2x 24" Dells and am looking at moving to 3x 27" Dells by the end of the year so the second 6970 should help in this regard I am thinking.

But right now the single 6970 wil be HUGE upgrade over my current 9800 GTX









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14335489*
> Wow that's quite the build you have there! $600 in SSD's!
> I look forward to seeing it all assembled!


Thank you







I wish it was only $600 worth of SSDs. Living in Australia I paid just a little bit more than that







Is crazy really, given that at the moment our dollar is a little bit stronger than yours.

Also incase your wondering one SSD, the 256GB will be my boot drive for OS and programs. The second SSD, the 128GB will be for games and then I have a 2TB Seagate there also for data storage.

Overkill on the SSDs? Maybe, but once again I like having the extra head room to grow and change down the track, also not stressing about running out of disk space is always a good thing too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14336218*
> Hey Craker! Welcome to the Fractal Design Define Mini owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you want to change 2 of your 12cm Noctua fans to 14cm for the case has two places for setting up either 12cm or 14cm fans: One is in the left side panel roughly over the vga card/cpu heatsink and one is on top. There's a fan control delivered with a wiring for three fans and some space for it over the vga card in the backside of the case.


Haha, tyvm Woschdsubbn. So far I have been very impressed with the Fractal Design case, it's a beauty!

I did look at putting in a few 140mm in, but they would not fit where I wanted them. 2 in the front and 1 in the back. I don't plan on using the side one at all and at this stage I am not going to use the top slot either.

So 2x 120mm Noctua's in the front, 1x 120mm in the back and 1x 120mm in the bottom slot as an intake to draw even more cool air in to the GPU.

Depending on how temps go with all that I may decide to add another 140mm exhaust in the top.

The addition of the included fan controller is great. However I will be using a T-Balancer bigNG to control my fans. But the Fractal Design controller may just find it's way in to another rig somewhere


----------



## DoctorNick

My board + 2500k just arrived! Now I just need a H80/H100







Unfortunately my cellphone camera is dead and I dont own a real cam.. :/


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick;14336861*
> My board + 2500k just arrived! Now I just need a H80/H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my cellphone camera is dead and I dont own a real cam.. :/


What are your temps with the stock cooler?


----------



## uberCY

I've read a bit about onboard sound issues. Owners- are most of you having quality issues?


----------



## Daniella

Hai boys,
umm I bought
ASUS P8P67-M (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)
and i5-2500K
I had
ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
and
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

However, when I installed the 3 things I got reboot loops and no signal on my monitor
the guy who installed it for me installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit first
and then he installed the 3 things

now I RMAed the mobo and bought
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Which I am not sure it will work or not
but a few reviews for the RAM I found out that people had incompatibility issues with the board similar to the p8p67-m and no problems with maximus iv boards
So yea Im going on vacation in on wednesday so I can't RMA this new board now
Just really wanna know if it'll work or not, got me worried

Someone told me my case only fits micro atx boards
I have cg5270-bp003 with the new gpu and psu and default everything else


----------



## Daniella

Aww help!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14338273*
> Aww help!


It should be fine. I plan on using ripjawsX as well. I have seen those kits work fine with other Maximus boards, and I even use them on my P8P67 board.
You're good I promise!


----------



## Daniella

Well why didn't the old one work hun?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14338370*
> Well why didn't the old one work hun?


I'm really not sure. I couldn't even pinpoint that your mobo was the issue from the information you provided.
When you say this guy installed the 3 things, what exactly did he install?
Win7>>>?


----------



## Daniella

WIN7 is one but I didnt count that
so it was Mobo RAM and CPU
I really think its the mobo because the reviews for the mobo people had the reboot loops issue but not my no signal issue
however I think the RAM is good and the CPU is good too
and the mobo i just bought looks really good with high reviews


----------



## Dunqan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14333112*
> Go over to the Asus ROG forums and post over there. Asus_Brian should be able to help you out. I believe you need to update your bios for Server 2008 to properly work with it, not positive, but IIRC that was the fix.


Thanks for the suggestion - much appreciated!


----------



## Daniella

Im scared


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14338656*
> Im scared


I will be booting up my Maximus IV Gene tonight with 2 of those ram kits. I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## Daniella

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-428&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2

This rite?
And it looks like you have i5 2500k =)
thanks babe

EDIT:
Also go to look at the reviews of the RAM
and type P8P67 in search words and go to lowest rated
With the maximus series mobos i guess they were all 5 eggs


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14339011*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-231-428&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2
> 
> This rite?
> And it looks like you have i5 2500k =)
> thanks babe
> 
> EDIT:
> Also go to look at the reviews of the RAM
> and type P8P67 in search words and go to lowest rated
> With the maximus series mobos i guess they were all 5 eggs


Two of those exact same kits. I will be using an i7 2600k in my Gene though.


----------



## Daniella

Ok we'll see then.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunqan;14338566*
> Thanks for the suggestion - much appreciated!


*@Dunqan:* it's a Intel 82579V Gigabit Network card and the driver itself is e1c62x64.sys for 64Bit Win 7 (and also Win 2008 Server OS).

Please keep in mind that you must have the service "Windows Modules Installer" started for a working driver installation!!

Here are the fileinfos for Intel PROSet 64Bit Version 16.3:









And i've made some better build now, mainly because LAKF has kicked my back for bad wiring...















- two additional 12cm fans for bottom side of the case and for the lower front side
- new cabling for pleasing LAKF... and of course, me too.








(sorry i forgot to get another pic, it'll follow up when i've some time for doing it)
- i've ran some more burn in tests now, with some lower temps especially concerning the gpu, but i failed, so i think this 91°C is usual temp for the ATI Cypress XT gpu running at 100% load with furmark


----------



## snakemed

Your questions make me think that you don't trust *"the guy"* who did this work for you. If so, find another *"the guy"* to help you that you can trust!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14337522*
> Hai boys,
> umm I bought
> ASUS P8P67-M (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)
> and i5-2500K
> I had
> ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> and
> CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
> 
> However, when I installed the 3 things I got reboot loops and no signal on my monitor *the guy* who installed it for me installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit first
> and then he installed the 3 things
> 
> now I RMAed the mobo and bought
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
> Which I am not sure it will work or not
> but a few reviews for the RAM I found out that people had incompatibility issues with the board similar to the p8p67-m and no problems with maximus iv boards
> So yea Im going on vacation in on wednesday so I can't RMA this new board now
> Just really wanna know if it'll work or not, got me worried
> 
> Someone told me my case only fits micro atx boards
> I have cg5270-bp003 with the new gpu and psu and default everything else


----------



## snakemed

I installed the OS (Win7, 64bit, SP1) and the SSD and it went great. But I got distracted and when I came back to work on it again, I forgot to update to SP2 before installing the Utilities, etc. on the disc provided with the board (Oops).

So I proceeded to reinstall the OS from disc and deleted all of the partitions on the SSD in the process, not thinking that I'd have to leave anything on the drive. Long story short, now the system will not recognize my wireless keyboard and mouse, so I can't even boot from the Win7 DVD. Not sure what is next, so I am open to ideas and I am going to be doing some more reading and research.


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14339569*
> Your questions make me think that you don't trust *"the guy"* who did this work for you. If so, find another *"the guy"* to help you that you can trust!


No I trust him, but he installed the OS first and then the mobo, ram and cpu last time so maybe that's why. Now he's gonna install the 3 things first but then he should reinstall again rite?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14339813*
> No I trust him, but he installed the OS first and then the mobo, ram and cpu last time so maybe that's why. Now he's gonna install the 3 things first but then he should reinstall again rite?


Yeah when you install an OS it is best to build the computer completely and then install it. If you install an OS to a hard drive on another computer and then bring the hard drive to a new build, you are bound to have problems.


----------



## Daniella

No that's not what he did. My HDD has 2 partitions, C and E (One more D but that is recovery). I told him to choose C and he did it. But he installed it before he installed the 3 things. So I guess he's gonna have to reinstall.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


No that's not what he did. My HDD has 2 partitions, C and E (One more D but that is recovery). I told him to choose C and he did it. But he installed it before he installed the 3 things. So I guess he's gonna have to reinstall.


Yeah if you have two partitions on the same HDD sometimes motherboards have boot loops. My current computer at work has two partitions and I basically have to threaten it to start correctly. Best bet is to back up all the files you would like to keep to some kind of external storage. Then format your hard drive. Then put it in the new build and install the OS to a "new" hard drive.


----------



## Daniella

I don't understand. C was already formatted but not E. It looks like boot loops only happened to the mobo. But are you saying Im gonna get the boot loops again?
I can't get a new HDD
Im just gonna try to install it with the new mobo......I guess idk
Also the boot loop I was getting is that the computer would turn on for 3 seconds with nothing showing on my monitor
and then it would restart again and it might just stay on or reboot again and stay on but nothing on my screen.


----------



## Daniella

Also it looks like I have to update the bios before I install the OS, how can you do that?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14340282*
> I don't understand. C was already formatted but not E. It looks like boot loops only happened to the mobo. But are you saying Im gonna get the boot loops again?
> I can't get a new HDD
> Im just gonna try to install it with the new mobo......I guess idk
> Also the boot loop I was getting is that the computer would turn on for 3 seconds with nothing showing on my monitor
> and then it would restart again and it might just stay on or reboot again and stay on but nothing on my screen.


When I say "new" I meant a clean hdd. Like I say, it just makes things a lot less painful. Buy a spindle of dvd's or an external HDD to back up all your photos and music and the like. Once you have done that you can install win7 on your new build to a completely empty hard drive by deleting the partitions and reformatting it through the windows installer.


----------



## Daniella

Can't do that, too late. I think I'll install the 3 things and then just reinstall and format C again. But as long as it boots up.....what is bio update??


----------



## Daniella

I already have the newly installed Windows 7. So he just have to install the 3 things and boot the computer up, update the bios and then install OS again rite? Dunno if it will boot up or not........
Tell me if you had to update bios kay?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Hai boys,
umm I bought
ASUS P8P67-M (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)
and i5-2500K
I had 
ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
and 
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

However, when I installed the 3 things I got reboot loops and no signal on my monitor
the guy who installed it for me installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit first
and then he installed the 3 things

now I RMAed the mobo and bought 
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Which I am not sure it will work or not
but a few reviews for the RAM I found out that people had incompatibility issues with the board similar to the p8p67-m and no problems with maximus iv boards
So yea Im going on vacation in on wednesday so I can't RMA this new board now
Just really wanna know if it'll work or not, got me worried

Someone told me my case only fits micro atx boards
I have cg5270-bp003 with the new gpu and psu and default everything else


I am using Ripjaws on my Gene with no issue. I had a similar issue like you where the board would do a funky reboot. When I went to the Gene the problem went away. It's probably just a bios issue that needs to be addressed on the regular Asus line. Anyway, I think you will be fine. What you can do is setup the board on your MB box using the Intel cooler and just see if you have any issues before installing it into the case. May save you some time and frustration. Also, if you think the ram is an issue, either run memtest or the Windows memory test on them to see if you get any errors.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Also it looks like I have to update the bios before I install the OS, how can you do that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


I already have the newly installed Windows 7. So he just have to install the 3 things and boot the computer up, update the bios and then install OS again rite? Dunno if it will boot up or not........
Tell me if you had to update bios kay?


You do not have to update the BIOS before you install the OS.
When you install a new motherboard, you are not using the same computer you were before. A new motherboard means a brand new computer. It is likely that you won't boot properly if you are using the hard drive from another computer with the OS from the old computer already installed.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


I already have the newly installed Windows 7. So he just have to install the 3 things and boot the computer up, update the bios and then install OS again rite? Dunno if it will boot up or not........
Tell me if you had to update bios kay?


What bios is on it now? 208? If so you should be fine. If you want to update the bios this is how to do it:

1 - On a different computer download the file from Asus.
2 - Unzip it to a USB flash drive.
3 - Take the USB flash drive and put it in the USB port of the GENE.
4 - Boot the Gene and go into the bios.
5 - Under the "tools" tab select the bios flash utility.
6 - When it prompts you select the new bios from the flash drive and update the bios.
7 - Reboot the Gene, go into the bios and load the defaults. Then reboot the Gene and go back into the bios and set it up the way you need it, i.e. set the RAID, boot drive, etc. Save and reboot.


----------



## Daniella

I don't know...I guess I'll just try it out. So do I reinstall OS again?


----------



## Daniella

Btw umm when you remove the cpu fan,heatsink and stuff how do you put it back together? Or you just dont? I dont really know


----------



## Daniella

Also the guy put too much thermal compound now it's like around it, is that okay?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Daniella ...

It sounds like "the Guy" doesn't know what he's doing to be honest IMO, I'd stop using him, as it sounds like YOU know more than he does actually, you are just afraid to do it yourself and don't know everything just yet ...

On that note, not saying I do either by ANY means, but something that has helped ... 
go to NewEgg TV on youtube, 




Hope this helps a bit
best of luck







*


----------



## Daniella

Well I dont know how to install all of it. Now there is like a lot of thermal compound on the cpu chip or whatever but some around it like on the silver thingy. Did he brake my CPU? Well before he applied any thermal compound he tried it and I still got no signal.
Found this on google
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=i5+25...t:429,r:18,s:0
He applied it on the middle cpu chip and some around the gaps...
But I am returning that mobo
not the cpu though


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


Does anyone know how many ram slots the Noctua NH-C14 will cover?


*It will depend on the orientation of your cooler, but most likely at least SLOT #1 will be covered to some degree ... it also depends on IF you use the lower mount fan or not, and the Height of your RAM, and if you're filling up all 4 dimm slots.*















*IF you're using LOW PROFILE or Standard basic height RAM you shouldn't have ANY issues, IF you're using TALLER RAM, & the LOW FAN on the COOLER and are filling up all four DIMM's then SLOT #1 will probably be an issue and you'll most likely have to remove the Heatspreader on that dimm, which at least for my Corasir Vengeance wasn't hard to do as it's only stuck on with double backed foam tape and the little side tab locks that are easy to pop apart.*


----------



## Daniella

the thermal paste is like overflowing but I cleaned up some of it around the cpu with q tip


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*@ Daniella

By "silver thingy" I'm assuming you mean the socket bracket ...







In this pic ... the Thermal Compound is JUST on the CPU, the "bracket" around it is clean still ... IF he got it all over then yeah DO NOT USE THIS GUY ANYMORE ... and you'll need to clean it off.

To clean it off you'll need to be VERY careful ... DO NOT remove the CPU just yet because if you get the thermal paste down inside on the gold contacts under the CPU ...







... then you've just boned your Motherboard. Also be careful what you use to clean it off, rubbing alcohol would work, but "ArctiClean Thermal Cleaner" would be better and safer on the board if he's really made a mess of things.*


----------



## Daniella

Oh no not on the bracket, just the gap between it.


----------



## utnorris

Don't worry about the thermal paste being around the bracket or the CPU as long as it is not in the socket you are fine, it's just messy. As far as cleaning it out, you can get a can of electronics cleaner and just spray it off so you do not accidentally push it into the socket or somewhere else it doesn't need to be.

Is this your first PC build? If so, I would suggest reading some "How to build a PC" threads before going any further.


----------



## Rhialto

Already 100 pages!


----------



## Daniella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Don't worry about the thermal paste being around the bracket or the CPU as long as it is not in the socket you are fine, it's just messy. As far as cleaning it out, you can get a can of electronics cleaner and just spray it off so you do not accidentally push it into the socket or somewhere else it doesn't need to be.

Is this your first PC build? If so, I would suggest reading some "How to build a PC" threads before going any further.


Will compressed gas work?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Anyone using ASUS Fan Xpert? 
Is it good for controlling PWM fans connected to the MB? Are they also controllable from the UEFI BIOS?
I plan on connecting all fans to the MB, and get rid of my Gatewatch...


I use it and I love it. My only wish would be that would be a tad more configurable.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Already 100 pages!










*And to think just 50 some odd pages ago Kvjavs was worried about this thread being 4 star rated ... NOW look at us







... we were just getting our feet wet back then, now we're swimming with the Sharks









==============================================

@ Danellia,

That you can post here to this thread means I assume you have a 2nd computer you're using, so I agree w/ utnorris ... take a break, relax, and re-approach this with a cool calm head.

That you are HERE, makes me assume you've lost trust in "the guy" to help build your computer, and it also shows me it might be something YOU want to tackle and are smart enough to do yourself, you just need more information to complete the task, nothing wrong with that.

Like utnorris said, take a day or two and do a little more research before jumping back into the build, go look at those links and watch some of the video's about building a PC, I posted for you in post #984. I think in the end you'll be much happier and more satisfied knowing YOU built this computer yourself.








*


----------



## RussellG

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Daniella*   Will compressed gas work?  
No. It's a thick, sticky paste.

Edit: Here's a decent looking how-to on removing that stuff. Just remember what the others have said: your want to make sure none of the stuff gets into the pins on the socket, or gets wiped anywhere else on the board.


----------



## Daniella

Do I remove the thermal paste before I remove the cpu?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Do I remove the thermal paste before I remove the cpu?


That's a tough question to answer without being there and looking at how much goop there is. On one hand, you don't want to risk getting goop everywhere while removing it. On the other hand, you don't want to smear it (while removing the goop) and getting it on the motherboard.

It doesn't matter which way you do it, so long as you don't get the paste everywhere. Do whichever one you can do the most carefully.

...

The advice LA_Kings gave a few posts up is great advice, so I hope you've read it. Take your time on this. Enjoy the experience of learning to do this yourself while doing all the research you need to do the job properly. It could be that you'll find you love putting PC's together, or perhaps you'll hate it. Either way, you'll develop some useful skills along the way. There's a wealth of useful material online (probably more than you ever needed to know) and tons of helpful people (like us!).

You've already overcame the first two obstacles people encounter when building a PC for the first time: They're too afraid of breaking things to start taking stuff apart and they don't know where to look to get help when they need it.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*And to think just 50 some odd pages ago Kvjavs was worried about this thread being 4 star rated ... NOW look at us







... we were just getting our feet wet back then, now we're swimming with the Sharks








*


Yup! Grats on 100 pages everyone.









Will be adding people to the owner's list tonight. Putting some time aside for it.


----------



## Daniella

Ok so I got the fan and do I take the little chip with the processor out? anything else?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


anything else?


Before what?


----------



## Daniella

Well the fan with the the heatsink right under it (both together) and then the processor chip.
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/r...re_i5_hsf2.jpg
that and the chip


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Well the fan with the the heatsink right under it (both together) and then the processor chip.
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/r...re_i5_hsf2.jpg
that and the chip


I'm confused. I don't know what you're asking or even what you're trying to do at the moment.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Daniella ...

Strap the board, CPU, and CPU Cooler to the roof of your car, and take it through a car wash, be sure to pay extra for the hot wax option as that will help seal the board and make future cleanings easier. Leave it on top during the ride home so it can air drive, you don't want any moisture left on it otherwise the components can corrode or short out.

Then, after you've stopped laughing at my inane post above, re-read the other posts above about taking a break, going slow, watching some videos, reading some books, mags, online bits about building a computer and take your time with this.

Is there some reason you seem to be in a rush to get this finished today/tonight ? because I think if that's your goal, you will fail ... no need to rush through it only to have it done wrong and be back here later asking what went wrong right ?







*


----------



## Daniella

I did it. I took the cpu fan,heatsink and the processor chip away from the mobo. I am returning that one and getting my new one tomorrow. I am going to install again with the new mobo and my cpu and RAM and see if it works. Tomorrow is my last day.


----------



## Kvjavs

Just got done reading up on these past few posts from Daniella.

When you get this all situated I'm making you Queen of the group.

Still going back to look for new owners. If anyone sees any not on the list but posted, please gimmie a hand.


----------



## Daniella

Um well thanks but don't even know if it'll work.
So the cpu includes fan and heatstink that's together and the chip rite?
and thanks a lot hun.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14346323*
> Um well thanks but don't even know if it'll work.
> So the cpu includes fan and heatstink that's together and the chip rite?
> and thanks a lot hun.


When you buy the CPU, the box comes with the CPU itself (the little chip) and the heatsink, which comes attached with a fan. On the bottom of the heatsink is copper that looks like a chip, but it's not. It's jut to help disperse heat.


----------



## Daniella

Yepp. So am I special...?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14346440*
> Yepp. So am I special...?


Of course


----------



## Daniella

Thanks


----------



## Daniella

Compare the p8p67-m matx to maximus iv gene-z matx
which 1 is better?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14346628*
> Compare the p8p67-m matx to maximus iv gene-z matx
> which 1 is better?


I'd go with the Maximus IV GENE-Z. It has much more features and OC ability. Not to mention the Z68 chipset is good for SSD caching and video rendering.

If it was the P8P67-M Pro, it would be a different story.

Both would OC well, but the Maximus IV GENE comes with, obviously X-Fi capable onboard and the Z68 chipset. I enjoy the P8P67-M Pro's layout better however especially with a single card solution.


----------



## Daniella

http://www.opendeals.org/thumbs/asus-essentio-cg5270bp003-4-290-240.jpg
Similar pic of my case found on google
I got this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131759
I returned this which gave me no signal on my monitor and reboot loops
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131708
My HDD has 2 partitions and I formatted C and not E. There is also D which is recovery.


----------



## Daniella

Oops it posted 2 times, Ill just edit this next time I post.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14346881*
> http://www.opendeals.org/thumbs/asus-essentio-cg5270bp003-4-290-240.jpg
> Similar pic of my case found on google
> I got this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131759
> I returned this which gave me no signal on my monitor and reboot loops
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131708
> My HDD has 2 partitions and I formatted C and not E. There is also D which is recovery.


It's a nice looking case, and surprisingly quite a bit of work space on the inside it seems.


----------



## Daniella

A pro told me only micro atx mobos will fit and I believed him. I got pissed off when the p8p67-m didn't work. Could it be that the guy installed the OS first?


----------



## Ovlazek

Ughh this is the most annoying build I have ever done. My hands are too big to work in my case! Also, when I install my Evga drivers, I get an error saying no compatible card detected..

This is beyond frustrating as I only get video out by my integrated graphics..
Haha custom water cooled pc with integrated graphics! Too good.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14347108*
> A pro told me only micro atx mobos will fit and I believed him. I got pissed off when the p8p67-m didn't work. Could it be that the guy installed the OS first?


No. Sometimes things just don't work. I have had a motherboard that didn't work before, and once had a motherboard that required me to press the power then reset switch to turn on properly.

Luckily, none were ASUS boards. Perhaps you just had bad luck. Generally the ROG boards are of higher quality than other ASUS builds, so you should be fine when you get it in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14347117*
> Ughh this is the most annoying build I have ever done. My hands are too big to work in my case! Also, when I install my Evga drivers, I get an error saying no compatible card detected..
> 
> This is beyond frustrating as I only get video out by my integrated graphics..
> Haha custom water cooled pc with integrated graphics! Too good.


I hate working in my 341 anymore. I'm moving to the Silverstone TJ08-E. Hopefully it'll be a breeze to work in.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craker;14335216*


*What's in the box under your i7 2600K ??? marked BDR-206B







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14347751*
> *What's in the box under your i7 2600K ??? marked BDR-206B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My guess is a blu ray drive. Could be wrong but I don't see any other optical drive there.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14327529*
> No difference, if there's an existing extra vga card than the Intel HD graphics is switched off internally besides some ones using Lucid Virtu (Can't find any good reason yet, to do this).
> 
> [/SIZE]
> I suppose it's better to install the Realtek hardware driver at first and then followed by the X-Fi software emulation drivers.
> 
> Yes, as already stated, the used Realtek Soundchip is already known to Win7 internal drivers.
> 
> The firmware is integrated within the GENE Z UEFI BIOS so you can't update it without leaking/reprogramming the BIOS for yourself. As already stated, ASMedia is a 100% ASUS company, so better just wait here for ASUS releasing new drivers / updated firmware with next UEFI BIOS Version. AIDA shows me that mine has the Asmedia 1042 USB3 controller onboard.


Thanks Woschdsubbn. Since Win7 has native drivers for the Realtek ALC889A, do I even need to install the latest Realtek drivers for the ALC889A before installing the X-Fi drivers / software?

Also, regarding the ASMedia USB3.0 chipset on the board; We can't update its firmware on our own? The firmware updates use a DOS based utility to update the USB3.0 chipset's firmware.


----------



## YangerD

The Gene-Z looks like a sweet board for those looking to build a small beastly gaming rig. The board defiantly catches my eyes.


----------



## Ovlazek

Seriously though- Does anyone have any ideas as to why this mobo will not see my GTX 570? I know the card is okay as I just took it out of another machine, AND the fan is going on it as we speak. Not only would it not see my card when I tried installing the drivers, when I tried to install lucid, I got the same error.

Also I realize that another member had this issue a few days ago and instantly returned the board. I won't be giving up so easily.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14346440*
> So am I special...?


*Daniella,
IF you're going to continue down the path of trying to build your own system and want some basic fundamentals on doing so I suggest finding a copy of this Mag, came out Spring 2011, so you should still be able to find one somewhere ... anyways it has helped me get the basics of a build down ... though I'm still working on the fine details of software across multiple SSD/HDD's







*


----------



## Craker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14347751*
> *What's in the box under your i7 2600K ??? marked BDR-206B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14347778*
> My guess is a blu ray drive. Could be wrong but I don't see any other optical drive there.


Yep! Spot on Ovlazek. It's a Pioneer 12X Blu-Ray Drive, model BDR-206BK. I didn't pay that listed price of $189 was a little cheaper at $122.


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14348053*
> *Daniella,
> IF you're going to continue down the path of trying to build your own system and want some basic fundamentals on doing so I suggest finding a copy of this Mag, came out Spring 2011, so you should still be able to find one somewhere ... anyways it has helped me get the basics of a build down ... though I'm still working on the fine details of software across multiple SSD/HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aww thanks a lot babe -kiss-
I will
Luv you guys


----------



## Kvjavs

I remember reading a "Build your own PC" thing in PC Gamer a few years ago. It's pretty spot on, and I'd recommend it. Also, the parts you buy come with manuals for installation. Sure, you'll need to read each one, but by the time you're done, you'll have read how to completely build a PC, on top of that it has pictures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14348291*
> Aww thanks a lot babe -kiss-
> I will
> Luv you guys


We love you too >.>

Here's a complimentary Corgi:


----------



## NIS1169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14347960*
> Seriously though- Does anyone have any ideas as to why this mobo will not see my GTX 570? I know the card is okay as I just took it out of another machine, AND the fan is going on it as we speak. Not only would it not see my card when I tried installing the drivers, when I tried to install lucid, I got the same error.
> 
> Also I realize that another member had this issue a few days ago and instantly returned the board. I won't be giving up so easily.


Ovlazek,
I'm sure you've already checked this, but just in case - have you checked your PSU connections to the GTX570 and if you are using a modular PSU, the connections to the PSU itself? Just making sure the card has enough power.

The other thing to check (and forgive me, I've not checked it in the UEFI yet) is to make sure the default video out put is set to PCIe (also sometimes referred to as PCIX) and not on board. If the UEFI is set to on board first, it will out put to that one and disregard the fact that you have a PCIe video card.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14347875*
> Thanks Woschdsubbn. Since Win7 has native drivers for the Realtek ALC889A, do I even need to install the latest Realtek drivers for the ALC889A before installing the X-Fi drivers / software?


Hm, i'm always striving to get the latest drivers. Making an image before trying it out could be a good idea.
Quote:


> Also, regarding the ASMedia USB3.0 chipset on the board; We can't update its firmware on our own? The firmware updates use a DOS based utility to update the USB3.0 chipset's firmware.


Good luck with it. I have now a new USB 3.0 8GB stick and it's working fine, yet. So i can see no need for experimenting around with some firmware from a *third(!!!)* party website.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14347117*
> Ughh this is the most annoying build I have ever done. My hands are too big to work in my case! Also, when I install my Evga drivers, I get an error saying no compatible card detected..
> This is beyond frustrating as I only get video out by my integrated graphics.. Haha custom water cooled pc with integrated graphics! Too good.










Bad luck, Ovlazek. I've had a similar problem some years ago. The solution: I've to screw off the metal slotbracket of my Soundcard. Those bars are most of the times very bad built and far away from being fitting exactly. I hope you understand what my idea is here to help you maybe further? Maybe your vga slotbracket hinders the card to fit 100% into the PCIex-Slot of the mobo. Normally it's easy to screw the slotbracket and nuts off and so just give it a try then? Sometimes it has helped also further to cut off those noses on the right side of this sample picture, they collided with the case and so the card was also not able to get 100% contacts inside the mobo slot or the angle on the left side of the sample picture was too short:


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14349291*
> I remember reading a "Build your own PC" thing in PC Gamer a few years ago. It's pretty spot on, and I'd recommend it. Also, the parts you buy come with manuals for installation. Sure, you'll need to read each one, but by the time you're done, you'll have read how to completely build a PC, on top of that it has pictures.
> 
> We love you too >.>
> 
> Here's a complimentary Corgi:


yay that's cute. thanks for the rep for whoever it was.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14349496*
> yay that's cute. thanks for the rep for whoever it was.


It was me









Ok bed time now, I'll get to the owner's list in the morning. Too much gaming.


----------



## Daniella

Bai boys


----------



## ntxneto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide 1*


Try Microcenter in Rockville MD, that should'nt be too far from DC. They have the 2600k for $279 i think. In store pickup plus tax - not bad. Don't know about the gene's availability though.

2600K link: http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0354587

Doms: http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0355880

Happy shopping










Hey man, thank you so much!


----------



## glide 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntxneto*


Hey man, thank you so much!


You're welcome.

Here's my gene, it will be a while till i get this setup going - still waiting on parts.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NIS1169*


Ovlazek,
I'm sure you've already checked this, but just in case - have you checked your PSU connections to the GTX570 and if you are using a modular PSU, the connections to the PSU itself? Just making sure the card has enough power.

The other thing to check (and forgive me, I've not checked it in the UEFI yet) is to make sure the default video out put is set to PCIe (also sometimes referred to as PCIX) and not on board. If the UEFI is set to on board first, it will out put to that one and disregard the fact that you have a PCIe video card.


Thanks for the advice. The PSU connections are all there and the fan on the card is spinning. I also already checked in the BIOS and the default video out is PCIe.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*









Bad luck, Ovlazek. I've had a similar problem some years ago. The solution: I've to screw off the metal slotbracket of my Soundcard. Those bars are most of the times very bad built and far away from being fitting exactly. I hope you understand what my idea is here to help you maybe further? Maybe your vga slotbracket hinders the card to fit 100% into the PCIex-Slot of the mobo. Normally it's easy to screw the slotbracket and nuts off and so just give it a try then? Sometimes it has helped also further to cut off those noses on the right side of this sample picture, they collided with the case and so the card was also not able to get 100% contacts inside the mobo slot or the angle on the left side of the sample picture was too short:]


I know the card is seated correctly as the little white latch on the pcie on Asus boards close automatically when the card is installed. It is closed so I am sure it's making contact. I even reseated just to be safe. Nothing.
Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Wow, you're very early up, Ovlazek. Have you had already some breakfast?








Ok, if you're sure that the card is seated well enough than even your card or the mobo is defective however. Have you tested the card already in another pc maybe?

Here's some new, let's say LAKF-built of my pc with two additional fans, one in the front and one in the case bottom next to the power source. Ok, i must admit that the power wire for the fan control is not LAKF-proofed (maybe he can oversee it?)








Today we've my favorite lager beer as a comparison to the case size: Krug BrÃ¤u, 100% brewed with solar power.


































P.S.: Please take in mind, that when're you're reading these lines, this bottle of brew is likely to be empty. It's time for Feierabend overhere...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Wow, you're very early up, Ovlazek. Have you had already some breakfast?








Ok, if you're sure that the card is seated well enough than even your card or the mobo is defective however. Have you tested the card already in another pc maybe?

Here's some new, let's say LAKF-built of my pc with two additional fans, one in the front and one in the case bottom next to the power source. Ok, i must admit that the power wire for the fan control is not LAKF-proofed (maybe he can oversee it?)








Today we've my favorite lager beer as a comparison to the case size: Krug BrÃ¤u, 100% brewed with solar power.


I don't sleep all that much during the week. Up at 7:00am and sleeping by about 1:30am.
Yeah the card is fine. I know that as I just took it out of another pc of mine that was running SLI. I'll put it back in that pc later tonight and make sure everything is still good.

Nice looking build you have there! I fracking love the Define series cases. My R3 looks so good when I look at it. But it is so understated that when I am not looking for it, I never see it! Perfect. Polar opposite to my daily driver (which can be seen in my public profile if one was interested).


----------



## Daniella

Hai


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated the owner's group. If I missed anyone please let me know. Got lost in all the discussions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*


My board + 2500k just arrived! Now I just need a H80/H100







Unfortunately my cellphone camera is dead and I dont own a real cam.. :/


Post a CPU-Z and I'll add ya no problem









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Hai


Ohai to you too









Any luck on your build?


----------



## turrican9

*Kvjavs*

Great Club you have here







The Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z seems to be a very popular mobo. Even more then it's full ATX siblings. Probably because it's way cheaper, but still has all the important and great features.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Daniella

Oh I haven't tried it yet, I will when I go pick it up.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Kvjavs*

Great Club you have here







The Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z seems to be a very popular mobo. Even more then it's full ATX siblings. Probably because it's way cheaper, but still has all the important and great features.

Keep up the good work










Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Oh I haven't tried it yet, I will when I go pick it up.


Let us know how it goes. Don't be afraid to ask questions, everyone is here to help each other.


----------



## Daniella

Okay I bet "everyone" is gonna "help" me lol but ok


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Daniella*   Okay I bet "everyone" is gonna "help" me lol but ok  
xD Ok maybe not EVERYONE but the vast majority. I'll help out when I can, and we have some very knowledgeable members in the club.

If you don't feel like asking in the club then PM me or one of the others that have been helping you out.









Just remember:


----------



## Daniella

No that was a joke, and you didn't get it....lol "help"


----------



## ReanimationXP

Hello all! Had mine for a while now.. you can add me to the list of owners if you like, I'll post pictures later, but first I have a question. I love this board and just got SRT caching working, still testing for real world performance gains, but my question is this:

*My boot time into windows once it actually starts loading is awesome, but the board itself booting the bios to the point where it finally runs the boot device takes a VERY LONG TIME. Has anyone else seen this?!*

This board has the longest BIOS / UEFI boot time I've ever seen in my life, and I've built a TON of computers. When I turn my PC on, it's literally on for 16 seconds before I get video, then another 14 seconds before it actually even looks at my HDD. The windows boot time from that point is under 30 seconds to desktop, which is great, but my god, the bios/uefi segment.. why so long?!

Is anyone else seeing this issue of extraordinarily long boot times inside the bios itself? Any way to reduce it by turning off ports or features?

Thanks in advance, and thanks for the great info in this thread - I've read most of it here and there. Thanks to this thread I got a great deal on the board at SuperBiiz, even though they botched my address and it took weeks to get here :/

I'd be interested to hear your guys boot times, in the 3 stages. 
(1) How long between pressing power and seeing the screen turn on (i.e. get a signal, even if it's just black)?
(2) How long doing random crap in bios/uefi before Windows begins booting?
(3) How long until you're at your desktop?

Quote:



Unrelated, as an aside to anyone buying, TRIPLE CHECK YOUR ADDRESS. SuperBiiz and most other online retailers do not verify your address exists, and if it's even one number off (in my case, a typo apparently), they will return the shipment to the shipper and you have no control over it. SuperBiiz even tried to charge me to send it back out again. Neither they nor UPS tried to verify the address before actually driving it down my street and not finding me somehow.. ludacris.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP*


Hello all! Had mine for a while now.. you can add me to the list of owners if you like, I'll post pictures later, but first I have a question. I love this board and just got SRT caching working, still testing for real world performance gains, but my question is this:

*My boot time into windows once it actually starts loading is awesome, but the board itself booting the bios to the point where it finally runs the boot device takes a VERY LONG TIME. Has anyone else seen this?!*

This board has the longest BIOS / UEFI boot time I've ever seen in my life, and I've built a TON of computers. When I turn my PC on, it's literally on for 16 seconds before I get video, then another 14 seconds before it actually even looks at my HDD. The windows boot time from that point is under 30 seconds to desktop, which is great, but my god, the bios/uefi segment.. why so long?!

Is anyone else seeing this issue of extraordinarily long boot times inside the bios itself? Any way to reduce it by turning off ports or features?

Thanks in advance, and thanks for the great info in this thread - I've read most of it here and there. Thanks to this thread I got a great deal on the board at SuperBiiz, even though they botched my address and it took weeks to get here :/

I'd be interested to hear your guys boot times, in the 3 stages. 
(1) How long between pressing power and seeing the screen turn on (i.e. get a signal, even if it's just black)?
(2) How long doing random crap in bios/uefi before Windows begins booting?
(3) How long until you're at your desktop?


I always notice long boot time on new motherboards including my Gene. Have you enabled all the quick boot options in your BIOS? I forget which ones are there specifically but that usually helps a fair deal. I'll check mine out tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Daniella

Hey guys I only formatted C and not E which is also a part of my HDD, does that affect my mobo?
And also this is similar to my processor chip
http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id..._2500k_cpu_med
Theres a thin surface (not too thin) on the chip and a bit that got on the sides, is that okay?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Hey guys I only formatted C and not E which is also a part of my HDD, does that affect my mobo?
And also this is similar to my processor chip
http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id..._2500k_cpu_med
Theres a thin surface (not too thin) on the chip and a bit that got on the sides, is that okay?


Formatting doesn't affect the motherboard, only the HDD.

Also a thin surface of what? Thermal compound? It's ok if it goes on the side. If you are cleaning off the thermal compound, you can use an ordinary kleenex to whipe off any excess compound or leftovers.

If you are adding compound, just a small rice sized amount in the middle is enough, do not flatten it or spead it out. The heatsink will do that for ya.

It's advisable that you get thermal compound remover like from Newegg, but from past experience, it's unnecessary.

And I still didn't get your joke


----------



## Daniella

Thanks 
and my joke is
I bet you guys are gonna keep talking to me just because I am a girl. 
Do you even know how old I am?


----------



## LocutusH

Now i know why i couldnt buy a CM GeminII S nowhere...

A new one is coming out:








CM GeminII S524


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Thanks 
and my joke is
I bet you guys are gonna keep talking to me just because I am a girl. 
Do you even know how old I am?


Oh, right right







Yeah well... it is Overclock.net, bunch o' nerds here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Now i know why i couldnt buy a CM GeminII S nowhere...

A new one is coming out:








CM GeminII S524


Looks nice. I like my GeminII S, it's pretty quiet, but definitely ditching it for an Antec 620 when I get the money and CPU to OC.

Also good news:
I should be able to buy at least the Maximus IV GENE-Z and an i3 2100 here this weekend. It should hold me off for a while, then I can sell my AMD set up and put those funds towards the i7 2600k.

Definietly gonna go with the i7 since I have been donig more rendering lately. But this group needs the OP to have the board and by damnit I'm gonna get one. Luckily the i3 is as good as, or better than my B55. So I should survive for a while.


----------



## Ovlazek

Edit: thanks kvjavs. Sorry Daniella I'm just having a rough day at work.


----------



## Daniella

Lol well I am really nice to people on the internet ;D
And I am old enough, let not get off topic anymore.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*   This is grossly off-topic on your part and mine.

You love the attention you are getting from these guys and you crave it.
Ending your posts with "-kiss-" and saying stuff like "Love you guys".

It is pretty self-elevating and obnoxious no matter how old you are.
Truth hurts "babe".

Edit: Mods delete my post if you must. Or kvjavs let me know if you want me to get rid of it myself. I just had to get that off my chest.  
   
 



  



 
 It's ok Ovlazek, everybody has different personalities and needs. I don't want this thread to turn into "I do like you, I don't like you" sort of deal. We all share a common bond of enjoying what we like to do, and that's build computers or gain knowledge about them.

So far I haven't found her to be annoying or obnoxious, but then again I have quite a high tolerance.

If it annoys you, just walk away and relax. There's more annoying things here on this website. Everybody is welcome here, regardless of personality (except DBs).

Besides, if she's craving the attention, go ahead and crave it. At least she's not begging for it.


----------



## Daniella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*







It's ok Ovlazek, everybody has different personalities and needs. I don't want this thread to turn into "I do like you, I don't like you" sort of deal. We all share a common bond of enjoying what we like to do, and that's build computers or gain knowledge about them.

So far I haven't found her to be annoying or obnoxious, but then again I have quite a high tolerance.

If it annoys you, just walk away and relax. There's more annoying things here on this website. Everybody is welcome here, regardless of personality (except DBs).

Besides, if she's craving the attention, go ahead and crave it. At least she's not begging for it.


Yes I crave a lot of stuff O.O
I am just being really friendly like I am in real life


----------



## Kvjavs

Back on topic:
Has anyone used an X-Fi soundcard, or any other major brand sound card with this board to compare it with the onboard RealTek/X-Fi Codec?

Has anyone noticed a significant difference in performance? Thinking of keeping my sound card if I stick with 1 video card, but if I go with SLI I don't want to "notice" any difference, if that makes sense.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Back on topic:
Has anyone used an X-Fi soundcard, or any other major brand sound card with this board to compare it with the onboard RealTek/X-Fi Codec?

Has anyone noticed a significant difference in performance? Thinking of keeping my sound card if I stick with 1 video card, but if I go with SLI I don't want to "notice" any difference, if that makes sense.


+ in extension to that, how is it performing against the Videocards HDMI sound out?

I am considering that in my new config, since they have audio on the HDMI, wich i could connect with the U2410, and grab simple stereo sound to my HD555 from there... and this doesnt need any additional drivers like the realtek onboard or xfi things...


----------



## Fusionicster.

Maximus installed and basking in glory :3


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


Maximus installed and basking in glory :3

pic


Nice! How is it performing?
I have the same VGA card too on my buy list







I hope its quiet too.


----------



## Daniella

Aww it makes me sad....


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Aww it makes me sad....










Try to make complete phrase instead of minimal sentences like this...


----------



## Rhialto

I'm still here... it just took AGES to receive the new cooler. Both NCIX and Canada Post are to blame for this order.


----------



## Daniella

Well I don't know if my Gene-Z will work or not. I'm getting it in a couple of hours.


----------



## Fusionicster.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LocutusH*   Nice! How is it performing?
I have the same VGA card too on my buy list







I hope its quiet too.  
I love it!

The 560 is good too, I haven't been able to overclock mine much yet (not touching voltages until I get my waterblock) but yeah It's quiet enough. Does start to whir when folding though


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusionicster.*


I love it!

The 560 is good too, I haven't been able to overclock mine much yet (not touching voltages until I get my waterblock) but yeah It's quiet enough. Does start to whir when folding though







Lookin' good









But needs more GREEN.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Ok, i must admit that the power wire for the fan control is not LAKF-proofed (maybe he can oversee it?)








Today we've my favorite lager beer as a comparison to the case size: Krug BrÃ¤u, 100% brewed with solar power.


*







Woschdsubbn ... my german brother from another mother ... you got me confused with THIS dude ( http://www.overclock.net/14287748-post788.html ), I've never complained about your cable management







I'm the one that loves you including BEER in every pic














and also that someone broke the heatspreaders off your RAM!







*


----------



## Daniella

Awesum I have the gtx560ti frum asus but its the Direct CU II version


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







Woschdsubbn ... my german brother from another mother ... you got me confused with THIS dude ( http://www.overclock.net/14287748-post788.html ), I've never complained about your cable management







I'm the one that loves you including BEER in every pic














and also that someone broke the heatspreaders off your RAM!







*


That reminds me I need to get back in touch with my German side... and by that I mean drink A LOT of German beer.

But no, really.

Meine groÃŸmutter ist von die Bayern.


----------



## Daniella

You guys have awesum names...ugh im waiting for my mobo its cumming at 7pm...3 more hours


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


You guys have awesum names...ugh im waiting for my mobo its cumming at 7pm...3 more hours


Something to look foward to =D


----------



## Daniella

Yea it better work!
yay it's here I am going to get it in an hour or two.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*What's in the box under your i7 2600K ??? marked BDR-206B







*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


My guess is a blu ray drive. Could be wrong but I don't see any other optical drive there.


*







DERP ! BDR of course, damn I'm a moron sometimes DOH!







*


----------



## Daniella

a bit of thermal paste got behind the processor chip is it okay? do I clean it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*What do you mean by BEHIND the chip ? if it's on the GOLD CONTACTS of either the Chip or the Socket, then ... NO THAT'S NOT OK ! ... as it will short the contacts and ruin your Chip and Motherboard. So if you even think in the slightest ANY got in this area for god sakes do not try to continue the build or apply any electricity to the board, as you'd ruin it and not be able to return it.

You'd maybe help your cause here if somehow you had a digital camera and could show us what you're talking about, I'm sorry but it's often a little difficult knowing just what you're trying to explain and seeing it for ourselves would help. Do you have a cell phone cam ? or think about a cheap digi camera in the $60-$100 range.*


----------



## Daniella

Well just a teeny tiny bit though


----------



## Dunqan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14339471*
> *@Dunqan:* it's a Intel 82579V Gigabit Network card and the driver itself is e1c62x64.sys for 64Bit Win 7 (and also Win 2008 Server OS).
> 
> Please keep in mind that you must have the service "Windows Modules Installer" started for a working driver installation!!
> 
> Here are the fileinfos for Intel PROSet 64Bit Version 16.3:


Thanks that (pretty much) took care of it!!! I was able to load the 82579LM driver... Because oddly the 82579V driver wasn't showing up as an option (oddly because the other V driver in the other driver set wasn't showing up either, not sure why). But at least I can temporarily access the net and finish the install until I can figure out how to get the V driver installed.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14356091*
> Well just a teeny tiny bit though


*Then you're just a teeny tiny bit boned instead of totally boned







LOL

But seriously, DO NOT apply any power, you'll short out EVERYTHING if there's thermal paste on the underside of the chip / on the inside of the socket area.

And congrats







, it's kinda hard to manage to do that ... you applied the Thermal compound on the Chip before you installed it into the socket area or something ?

If that's what you somehow did ... PLEASE ... slow down ... and review some of the video's myself and others have linked you to. There's no need to rush to build your computer only to have it fail, or worse yet be un-usable and un-returnable and have wasted your money.







*


----------



## subnet

Most thermal paste is non-conductive and if it were me, I'd rather leave it there coz you probably have a higher chance of bending/breaking a LGA pin than removing the TIM.

Check the specs for your thermal paste first though...

BTW thinking of ordering this board for a SB build... can anyone confirm if I can run the onboard audio as a transport only (purely digital stream) so that my external DAC does the conversion? I've read it has all the X-fi features but emulated in software?


----------



## lagittaja

Oh yes, that's right. A brand new Gene-Z owner right here








Ordered it few hours ago from SilentRig. Getting it friday.
I'll be posting proof then


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet;14356442*
> Most thermal paste is non-conductive and if it were me, I'd rather leave it there coz you probably have a higher chance of bending/breaking a LGA pin than removing the TIM.
> 
> Check the specs for your thermal paste first though ...


*Yeah, it depends on the paste, some, like Arctic Silver 5 are conductive/capacitive, because they have tiny particles of silver in them. In general ALL thermal paste should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it may not be electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths!*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14356244*
> *
> And congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's kinda hard to manage to do that ... you applied the Thermal compound on the Chip before you installed it into the socket area or something ?
> 
> If that's what you somehow did ... PLEASE ... slow down ... and review some of the video's myself and others have linked you to. There's no need to rush to build your computer only to have it fail, or worse yet be un-usable and un-returnable and have wasted your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep. I can't think of a single way to get paste on the contacts on the back of the CPU unless one applied the paste before installing the CPU, which is a sign of rushing through the build rather than approaching it step-by-step, researching it as you go.

As I said before (and I'm sure others have said as well), the most important thing is to take it one step at a time and research it as you go.

And yes, pictures would help a ton. You could be describing something but it could sound like something entirely different to us.


----------



## Gascogne

Been a Gene-Z owner for two days now but much joy yet. >_<

Trying to update bios but the usb stick won't show up in the list of drive in the flash utility.
Tried several usb ports but it just won't show up, the only thing showing is the dvd drive.

Any tips?


----------



## subnet

Just copy the bios u want on your root drive (C: or whatever) and use the update utility within the BIOS itself. You can browse to the directory from there and flash.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gascogne;14358340*
> Been a Gene-Z owner for two days now but much joy yet. >_<
> 
> Trying to update bios but the usb stick won't show up in the list of drive in the flash utility.
> Tried several usb ports but it just won't show up, the only thing showing is the dvd drive.
> 
> Any tips?


*You don't NEED to update the BIOS just yet ... in fact ASUS labled the update a BETA still, use the first run BIOS for now and get your system up and running first, you can then install the ASUS software disk, and all the various drivers and utility programs ... once there you can either re-try your USB flash stick /or use the Asus Update Utility off the disk and update the BIOS while in Windows off the internet.*


----------



## sintricate

About to join the ranks of you gene-z owners. Still kind of scared to pull the trigger. While I must admit, I didn't read all the previous posts, it seems some of you are having issues.

Would you recommend this board for someone who definitely has to go mATX with a 2600k?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14359280*
> About to join the ranks of you gene-z owners. Still kind of scared to pull the trigger. While I must admit, I didn't read all the previous posts, it seems some of you are having issues.
> 
> Would you recommend this board for someone who definitely has to go mATX with a 2600k?


As it stands right now, I cannot personally recommend this board. I am having issues with graphics card detection, a problem which another owner is having. I, in good conscience cannot recommend it as a performance board, but it is doing fine as an integrated graphics board. Albeit an overpriced one.


----------



## Kvjavs

With all these issues, it makes me glad I'm sort of broke right now. I wouldn't be able to deal with them and not be frustrated.

Hopefully they are fixed soon.


----------



## Rhialto

Issues? Really? Is anyone running the thing perectly fine without any issues?

I'll get the cooler tomorrow and will build it up but I don't know when I will install Win7 on it. Need to backup previous system first as i will use the same primary HD so before format I want to be sure I got everything.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14359644*
> Issues? Really? Is anyone running the thing perectly fine without any issues?


Me. No problems at all since day 1. Well, except for my run-in with the Memory Bandwidth Booster setting, but that was my mistake.

Given that I've always had non-stop problems with stupid crap, this is a relief.


----------



## utnorris

No problems here. Been running for a week or two. This board is a dream for me. I have two GTX480's on it and have had no issues. I didn't even do a reinstall from my Asus Pro Z68 that I had in there before, just swapped the boards and loaded the drivers and off I went. I am running Bios 208 and I have heard some say that the new bios has issues with memory, but other than that I do not know of any issues other than what some of you are reporting. For those that are having issues with the graphics, did you install the drivers for the Intel GPU and Lucid? I didn't, so that might be what is causing the issues for some.


----------



## Daniella

Guys it worked! the issue was the mobo LOL
well now i gtg on airplane in a few hours...
so umm i can be here for another 2 hours i think
umm I am going to sell my old cpu mobo and RAM

It's q8300 2.5ghz stock clock
Asus P5QL-VM EPU mobo
and 8GB DDR2 RAM
all 3 of them are together and I am not taking it apart
Also selling my old ati 5770 and 550w thermaltake black widow psu
I wanna know how much I could sell each on ebay/craiglist
I've wasted a lot of money on all this lol
Btw add me to the owners list please

CPU Pic
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3448/unledrod.png


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14359758*
> Me. No problems at all since day 1. Well, except for my run-in with the Memory Bandwidth Booster setting, but that was my mistake.
> 
> Given that I've always had non-stop problems with stupid crap, this is a relief.


This is my first build out of 7 in the last year that I have had any major problems with. Not a really nice feeling. I have no idea what to do next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14359812*
> No problems here. Been running for a week or two. This board is a dream for me. I have two GTX480's on it and have had no issues. I didn't even do a reinstall from my Asus Pro Z68 that I had in there before, just swapped the boards and loaded the drivers and off I went. I am running Bios 208 and I have heard some say that the new bios has issues with memory, but other than that I do not know of any issues other than what some of you are reporting. For those that are having issues with the graphics, did you install the drivers for the Intel GPU and Lucid? I didn't, so that might be what is causing the issues for some.


I tried before I installed the drivers for the GPU and Lucid and after. No dice...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14359820*
> Guys it worked! the issue was the mobo LOL
> well now i gtg on airplane in a few hours...
> so umm i can be here for another 2 hours i think
> umm I am going to sell my old cpu mobo and RAM
> 
> It's q8300 2.5ghz stock clock
> Asus P5QL-VM EPU mobo
> and 8GB DDR2 RAM
> all 3 of them are together and I am not taking it apart
> Also selling my old ati 5770 and 550w thermaltake black widow psu
> I wanna know how much I could sell each on ebay/craiglist
> I've wasted a lot of money on all this lol
> Btw add me to the owners list please


There is an appraisals section on this forum for this kind of thing.
As for the owners list just post some pictures or a cpu-z screenshot for verification.
Where are you going on holidays?


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14359825*
> This is my first build out of 7 in the last year that I have had any major problems with. Not a really nice feeling. I have no idea what to do next.
> 
> I tried before I installed the drivers for the GPU and Lucid and after. No dice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an appraisals section on this forum for this kind of thing.
> As for the owners list just post some pictures or a cpu-z screenshot for verification.
> Where are you going on holidays?


China, yes I am Chinese but I look really pretty...not ugly xD
and please send me the section thx


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*My issue's are more that I'm a doofus







and a noob to building a PC from the ground up ... however, at least in my case, I've had really ZERO issue's with the Board itself having problems. I looked at the MSI [* Z68MA-ED55 (B3) *] and Gigabyte [* GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 *] boards that were similar to this before I settled on the Max4GeneZ, and I don't regret my choice, and from what I've read there have only been a select handful of people with issues other than some driver type issue's that I think got fixed, if I recall correctly 2 guys RMA'd their boards, one guy twice, and Ovlazek's problem remains unresolved ... but other than that I think that's it ? no ???

So while not 100% perfect I think it's certainly no worse than the other mATX boards, if it's not BETTER in many ways.

My 2 cents







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Daniella, do you have a picture of your board? If not I can still do a CPU-Z screenie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14359902*
> *My issue's are more that I'm a doofus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a noob to building a PC from the ground up ... however, at least in my case, I've had really ZERO issue's with the Board itself having problems. I looked at the MSI [* Z68MA-ED55 (B3) *] and Gigabyte [* GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 *] boards that were similar to this before I settled on the Max4GeneZ, and I don't regret my choice, and from what I've read there have only been a select handful of people with issues other than some driver type issue's that I think got fixed, if I recall correctly 2 guys RMA'd their boards, one guy twice, and Ovlazek's problem remains unresolved ... but other than that I think that's it ? no ???
> 
> So while not 100% perfect I think it's certainly no worse than the other mATX boards, if it's not BETTER in many ways.
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That MSI board is the one I'm getting if things don't work out with the Maximus, like if I decide to keep my sound card and a NIC/TV Tuner.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14359869*
> China, yes I am Chinese but I look really pretty...not ugly xD


I think that it's a shame that you feel the need to defend your appearance based on your nation of origin. Nobody was going to assume you are ugly.

(off topic, yes I know)

Have fun on your vacation! And congrats on getting everything up and running! It's a great feeling to do your best to learn something new, put it into practice and have success in the end!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14359969*
> I think that it's a shame that you feel the need to defend your appearance based on your nation of origin. Nobody was going to assume you are ugly.
> 
> (off topic, yes I know)
> 
> Have fun on your vacation! And congrats on getting everything up and running! It's a great feeling to do your best to learn something new, put it into practice and have success in the end!


Yeah I know, right? Asians are hot.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14359985*
> Yeah I know, right? Asians are hot.


Exactly =D

(In all seriousness though, I meant what I said before for all the right reasons...but also this)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Yeah I know, right? Asians are hot.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


(off topic, yes I know)


*What do you mean I'm off topic







oh oops ! my BAD !







*


----------



## Kvjavs

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/5904/***t.jpg

Hehe ok back on topic.

LA Kings Fan, where were your pics of your case?


----------



## Daniella

There is a link of cpu-z already
and I look a lot better than that okay...that girl doesn't have......okay NVM
I keep bringing weird things up, sorri its a habit.


----------



## Kvjavs

Added ^


----------



## Daniella

Thxxx btw pm me on here
and also okay I am 21
AND THE BOOT SCREEN IS AWESHUM


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


LA Kings Fan, where were your pics of your case?


*Which one's ? anything you're looking for in particular ? I've posted a few before ...*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14360491*
> *Which one's ? anything you're looking for in particular ? I've posted a few before ...*


Those are the ones -sighs- I always wanted a sleeper PC in an HP case.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Which one's ? anything you're looking for in particular ? I've posted a few before ...*

























How smart is this? All the heat from the CPU, VRM's and RAM's will rise up and dump on to the GPU. Then again, in standard cases the GPU will dump much of it's heat uppwards to the CPU and the rest...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/5904/***t.jpg

Hehe ok back on topic.


Epic image! I love it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


There is a link of cpu-z already
and I look a lot better than that okay...that girl doesn't have......okay NVM
I keep bringing weird things up, sorri its a habit.


Keep in mind you're speaking to a bunch of computer geeks on the internet. We're quite easily teased. Go easy on us, please!


----------



## Daniella

Really!


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14360605*
> Really!


We're quite sensitive to such matters


----------



## sintricate

You guys need to get out more often


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You guys need to get out more often










You betcha!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You guys need to get out more often










I go out everyday... to work... then back home.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


How smart is this? All the heat from the CPU, VRM's and RAM's will rise up and dump on to the GPU. Then again, in standard cases the GPU will dump much of it's heat upwards to the CPU and the rest...


*







Well when I take the side panel cover off ... I gotta tell you, the HOTTEST part of the system seems to be the underside of the HD 5770 GPU card, however is it coming from the CPU, VRM's and RAM's underneath ... I don't think so because when I touch them they feel cooler than the GPU. I know it might not be ideal, but I've got a lot of air moving around in there, and I was looking at it yesterday and noticed the bottom pan has more clearance now than the previous board allowed, so I could drill/punch some air holes in it and install yet another 120mm fan down there and either draw air from below forced upward, or exhaust it out, not sure more would be better though ? I kind of have I think a balanced {front/sides intake} to {rear/top&bottom back exhaust} working and adding more just might disrupt that air movement too much ?







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


You guys need to get out more often










*Says the guy with the hot asian chick as his Avatar.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14360777*
> *Says the guy with the hot asian chick as his Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14360777*
> *Says the guy with the hot asian chick as his Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That same guy has an asian girl browsing the web (shes sick at the moment) on his bed right now









She's not as hot as my avatar but I still love her


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14360811*
> That same guy has an asian girl browsing the web (shes sick at the moment) on his bed right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not as hot as my avatar but I still love her


It's the internet. We all do.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


It's the internet. We all do.










lol I feel honored you don't believe me. oh well lol i can't be mad.


----------



## Daniella

Umm the girl on your avatar is ugly.....


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


lol I feel honored you don't believe me. oh well lol i can't be mad.


Hahaha I'm not saying I don't believe you. I'm just saying that you can say whatever you want and it doesn't matter in the least unless you can back it up. I personally have six 18 year old girls that come over once a week and have toothpaste fights in an inflatable pool in my back yard.

What? Prove it DOESN'T happen.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniella*


Umm the girl on your avatar is ugly.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*hot asian chick as his Avatar.







*


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Hahaha I'm not saying I don't believe you. I'm just saying that you can say whatever you want and it doesn't matter in the least unless you can back it up. I personally have six 18 year old girls that come over once a week and have toothpaste fights in an inflatable pool in my back yard.

What? Prove it DOESN'T happen.


Toothpaste fights? lol if you're going to lie make it something i'd be jealous about.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Toothpaste fights? lol if you're going to lie make it something i'd be jealous about.


You've never seen a toothpaste fight have you?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


You've never seen a toothpaste fight have you?










Obviously not lol. I'll have to take your word on that one.


----------



## sintricate

Okay, back to the topic at hand...

I'm planning on putting this board into a Silverstone FT03 and I'm wondering which cooler to get. Can't decide between something in the Corsair H series or a good air cooler. Not sure if the good air HSFs will clear my ram and fit in the case all at once


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Okay, back to the topic at hand...

I'm planning on putting this board into a Silverstone FT03 and I'm wondering which cooler to get. Can't decide between something in the Corsair H series or a good air cooler. Not sure if the good air HSFs will clear my ram and fit in the case all at once










I know that ablearcher has an EVGA Superclock in his FT03. I don't know anything about the performance of that thing though, but I know it is sort of beefy.


----------



## Daniella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*












I guess I am ****ing hawt then...well yea
btw my cpu bottleneck from my q8300 is all gone!


----------



## sintricate

If I go the air route, I was thinking about the Noctua D14 but it's massive and hangs kind of low. I have 4 sticks of memory to squeeze on there and I have no idea if they'd clear.


----------



## Kvjavs

I like my GeminII S. It's pretty good and doesn't afraid of nothing.

But in all honesty I wanna go back with a hybrid cooler like the H50 or Antec 620.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14353914*
> Now i know why i couldnt buy a CM GeminII S nowhere ... A new one "_CoolerMaster GeminII S524_" is coming out:


*MORE info on that ...* http://www.coolermaster.com/news.php?id=6223&action=ViewNews&newsletter=2 ...








Quote:


> GeminII S524 features a larger Heat sink for improved cooling performance, _*and increased memory module clearance to support high end memory modules featuring large Heat sinks of their own*_. It comes equipped with a modular 120mm fan with an ideal noise performance ratio throughout its supported range of rpm. It can be upgraded to a 140mm fan to further boost its cooling performance or opt for a super low noise, low rpm fan.


*Note*: By comparision, the Noctua NH-C14 bottom edge clearance is 65mm w/o lower fan on, and 38mm with, and 130mm TALL with Top Fan installed.

*Actually looks like a VERY NICE option for this motherboard, a little too late for me, but







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


If I go the air route, I was thinking about the Noctua D14 but it's massive and hangs kind of low. I have 4 sticks of memory to squeeze on there and I have no idea if they'd clear.


What ram will you be using?


----------



## Synomenon

Wow, all of you need to get get out more. No one is gonna win this epeen battle.

Anyway, I haven't been having any problems with my setup aside from the "Memory Bandwidth" option in the BIOS which I found shouldn't be enabled with my RAM anyway.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14361108*
> Wow, all of you need to get get out more. No one is gonna win this epeen battle.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been having any problems with my setup aside from the "Memory Bandwidth" option in the BIOS which I found shouldn't be enabled with my RAM anyway.


If you don't like e-peen comparisons then maybe OCN isn't the place for you.


----------



## Synomenon

Haha, I'm all for a good epeen battle. Sometimes makes for good entertainment. I think most of us are more interested in setups, experiences and other info. regarding this board though...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP*


*My boot time into windows once it actually starts loading is awesome, but the board itself booting the bios to the point where it finally runs the boot device takes a VERY LONG TIME. Has anyone else seen this?!*

This board has the longest BIOS / UEFI boot time I've ever seen in my life, and I've built a TON of computers. When I turn my PC on, it's literally on for 16 seconds before I get video, then another 14 seconds before it actually even looks at my HDD. The windows boot time from that point is under 30 seconds to desktop, which is great, but my god, the bios/uefi segment.. why so long?!

Is anyone else seeing this issue of extraordinarily long boot times inside the bios itself? Any way to reduce it by turning off ports or features?

Thanks in advance, and thanks for the great info in this thread - I've read most of it here and there. Thanks to this thread I got a great deal on the board at SuperBiiz, even though they botched my address and it took weeks to get here :/

I'd be interested to hear your guys boot times, in the 3 stages. 
(1) How long between pressing power and seeing the screen turn on (i.e. get a signal, even if it's just black)?
(2) How long doing random crap in bios/uefi before Windows begins booting?
(3) How long until you're at your desktop?


*Hmmm, Interesting ? I counted about 15 seconds from the time I hit the POWER ON Switch until I see the ASUS ROG BIOS splash screen and then about another 25 seconds after that until I'm at my WIN 7 Password Login. That's faster than I was used to on my old system/board so to me it seems quick ?*


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14361095*
> What ram will you be using?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461

Wow, they went up by $35 since I ordered them on Monday


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461

Wow, they went up by $35 since I ordered them on Monday










I would check out the Noctua C12P-SE14 here.

The sniper ram clears no problem according to the noctua compatibility chart.


----------



## digitaljepoy

Hi guys, I just got my Asus Maximus Gene-Z and I wanted to make used of the SSD cache feature. This whole RAID Cache is totally new to me so im wondering, I have 2 HDD, both are 500gb and are connected to the red SATA Ports, I know that in order to use the SSD Cache, I have to setup SATA in RAID Configuration. I dont know RAID that much but I do know if I set it up wrongly, I could lose all my important data. Right now, my secondary HDD contains all my important files, If I do set it up in RAID, what RAID mode should I use to take advantage of the SSD Cache? Will I lose my data in my secondary HDD?

Thanks in advance guys for any help!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaljepoy*


Hi guys, I just got my Asus Maximus Gene-Z and I wanted to make used of the SSD cache feature. This whole RAID Cache is totally new to me so im wondering, I have 2 HDD, both are 500gb and are connected to the red SATA Ports, I know that in order to use the SSD Cache, I have to setup SATA in RAID Configuration. I don't know RAID that much but I do know if I set it up wrongly, I could lose all my important data. Right now, my secondary HDD contains all my important files, If I do set it up in RAID, what RAID mode should I use to take advantage of the SSD Cache? Will I lose my data in my secondary HDD?

Thanks in advance guys for any help!


*For starters ... you say you have 2 x 500gb HDD's, you don't mention a SSD at all ? To take advantage of Intel's SMART-RT you need at least one SSD between the 18.6 GB minimum and 64 GB maximum storage requirements.

Secondly, if you read through this thread a bit, most here that have tried it, myself included, and at the recommendations of other more knowledgeable members of this thread, have decided it's not worth the effort just yet, as this technology isn't ready for prime time just yet, and that you'd make better use of your single SSD using it as a BOOT drive for windows rather than the cache feature. Now if you have TWO SSD's and/or one LARGE SSD where you can use 64 GB for the cache and another 60+ GB for a BOOT drive, then your case may be different, and it may be an option worth further looking into.

That said, when I tried to set-up Intel's SMART-RT my first go around, I noticed my on-screen options were NOT the same as in the ASUS User Guide that came with the board, so they may still be having a software/driver issue with it as well, so MY advice, at least right NOW ... is WAIT, and hold off on trying to use this feature, it's still being figured out, and I don't look good in a 'Guinea Pig' costume







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


The sniper ram clears no problem according to the noctua compatibility chart.


*The G. Skill Snipers are only 42mm Tall ... yeah they should fit underneath the Noctua C12P-SE14 depending on the oreintation of his cooler.

That new CoolerMaster GeminII S524 that's coming out is another most likely cheaper option.*


----------



## Gascogne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


About to join the ranks of you gene-z owners. Still kind of scared to pull the trigger. While I must admit, I didn't read all the previous posts, it seems some of you are having issues.

Would you recommend this board for someone who definitely has to go mATX with a 2600k?


I can recommend the board easily.

My main problem was that my Vertex 3 Max Iops needed new firmware and it wasn't the easiest way to solve it...
So it isn't the boards fault yet, but the efi bios is very new for oneself.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


If I go the air route, I was thinking about the Noctua D14 but it's massive and hangs kind of low. I have 4 sticks of memory to squeeze on there and I have no idea if they'd clear.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461

Wow, they went up by $35 since I ordered them on Monday










I have G.Skill Ripjaw X and they fit nicely under my Noctua D14.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*The G. Skill Snipers are only 42mm Tall ... yeah they should fit underneath the Noctua C12P-SE14 depending on the oreintation of his cooler.

That new CoolerMaster GeminII S524 that's coming out is another most likely cheaper option.*


Haha I have almost bought that Noctua so many times I sort of have a bias towards it. I'm sure the S524 is fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gascogne*


So it isn't the boards fault yet, but the efi bios is very new for oneself.










I think I personally like the old blue screen bios more than this UEFI. Way easier and faster to use as far as I am concerned.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Haha I have almost bought that Noctua so many times I sort of have a bias towards it. I'm sure the S524 is fine.


*Hey I hear ya ... now that I'm a Noctua owner I have no hesitation about recommending them, they're great, but can be on the high priced side of Air Coolers.

I also STILL HAVE my CoolerMaster GeminII S in my other Rig and think it does a fine job for what I paid for it as well.







*


----------



## Gascogne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I think I personally like the old blue screen bios more than this UEFI. Way easier and faster to use as far as I am concerned.


I feel the same way but that is only because I'm used to the old bios and this is my first motherboard with efi.
It is sure nice to work in but I'm not familiar with it yet.

But anyone with a i7 2600K here who has oc'd it to 4.6Ghz or higher here? (with aircooling)

Would love to know the settings.


----------



## digitaljepoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14361568*
> *For starters ... you say you have 2 x 500gb HDD's, you don't mention a SSD at all ? To take advantage of Intel's SMART-RT you need at least one SSD between the 18.6 GB minimum and 64 GB maximum storage requirements.
> 
> Secondly, if you read through this thread a bit, most here that have tried it, myself included, and at the recommendations of other more knowledgeable members of this thread, have decided it's not worth the effort just yet, as this technology isn't ready for prime time just yet, and that you'd make better use of your single SSD using it as a BOOT drive for windows rather than the cache feature. Now if you have TWO SSD's and/or one LARGE SSD where you can use 64 GB for the cache and another 60+ GB for a BOOT drive, then your case may be different, and it may be an option worth further looking into.
> 
> That said, when I tried to set-up Intel's SMART-RT my first go around, I noticed my on-screen options were NOT the same as in the ASUS User Guide that came with the board, so they may still be having a software/driver issue with it as well, so MY advice, at least right NOW ... is WAIT, and hold off on trying to use this feature, it's still being figured out, and I don't look good in a 'Guinea Pig' costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you so much for replying. Doesnt the Asus Maximus Gene-Z Z68 have a built in 18gb SSD? So basically my setup is 1 SSD (From Asus Maximus Gene-Z Z68), 2x Seagate Barracuda 500gb SATA.

So youre saying that I should not use this technology at all? even if its from Z68?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaljepoy*


Thank you so much for replying. Doesnt the Asus Maximus Gene-Z Z68 have a built in 18gb SSD? So basically my setup is 1 SSD (From Asus Maximus Gene-Z Z68), 2x Seagate Barracuda 500gb SATA.

So youre saying that I should not use this technology at all? even if its from Z68?


Definitely does not have a built in SSD. The only board that I know that has one is this Gigabyte board. That isn't saying that there aren't others. But definitely not the Gene.

We aren't saying you shouldn't use SSD caching. Just that it isn't so great compared to an SSD with the operating system installed on it alone.


----------



## digitaljepoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14361772*
> Definitely does not have a built in SSD. The only board that I know that has one is this Gigabyte board. That isn't saying that there aren't others. But definitely not the Gene.
> 
> We aren't saying you shouldn't use SSD caching. Just that it isn't so great compared to an SSD with the operating system installed on it alone.


Oh gawd, I feel dumb as a rock. I have misread the information about the board. At least now I dont need to worry about reinstalling everything again, I was about to do it a few hours back and give this SSD Cache a shot without any SSD at hand lol.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitaljepoy*


Oh gawd, I feel dumb as a rock. I have misread the information about the board. At least now I dont need to worry about reinstalling everything again, I was about to do it a few hours back.


*Don't feel bad ... at first I assumed this too for a second.

ASUS here and there kind of was misleading in the way they worded a few things, like about the Intel Smart-RT (having a "min 18.6GB available" means that's the minimum you NEED not what's provided), the new Lucid Virtu Tech. (I'm still playing with this trying to get it to work, but seems once you install it, some programs can't recognize your GPU card ???), and about the Sound Blaster SupremeFX X-Fi 2 (I guess their definition of "Built-In" and mine are different







), maybe something gets lost in translation or something, I don't think they're going out of their way to deceive or confuse anyone, but they could make a few things clearer IMO.







*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*the new Lucid Virtu Tech. (I'm still playing with this trying to get it to work, but seems once you install it, some programs can't recognize your GPU card ???)*


If you are running Virtu in i-mode (that is, monitor plugged into your onboard, rather than into your discreet), it requires profiles to be set up for each application that you want to use your discreet card.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gascogne*


But anyone with a i7 2600K here who has oc'd it to 4.6Ghz or higher here? (with aircooling)
Would love to know the settings.










*Well ... I'm a complete noob when it comes to OC'ing ... but, yeah off the Asus "Auto Tune" I hit "EXTREME BOOST" and got a 33% boost to right just under 4.6 GHz without even knowing what the hell I was doing ... it jumped over 5 GHz once but then I guess wouldn't run 'stable' enough without me tweaking other things and just using my little Noctua and it rebooted back at 4.476 GHz a 31% gain ... however when I opened the ROG CPU-Z it only logged that # for a brief second or so and then showed me down in the 1.something range I guess because I had no load going on the CPU I dunno ?

But if " I " can achieve that not knowing what the hell I'm doing I assume if you've done OC'ng before 5.0 GHz should be an attainable goal, and yeah even Air Cooled. I was watching "JJ" from ASUS on NewEgg TV OC'ing an i7 2600K w/ the Max4Extrm-Z68 board and he got it to 5.2 w/ a Cooler Master hyper 212. 
Edit: LINK added = 




















They first boosted the processor's voltage to 1.35V ... then bumped the 'base multiplier' to 45 ... then adjusted the BCLK to 103 MHz ... for a final peak clock speed of 4.64 GHz !

They said the i7 2600K can reach 5.7 GHz but you'd need some exotic system mods and high end cooling to try ... GOOD LUCK !







*


----------



## digitaljepoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14361937*
> *Don't feel bad ... at first I assumed this too for a second.
> 
> ASUS here and there kind of was misleading in the way they worded a few things, like about the Intel Smart-RT (having a "min 18.6GB available" means that's the minimum you NEED not what's provided), the new Lucid Virtu Tech. (I'm still playing with this trying to get it to work, but seems once you install it, some programs can't recognize your GPU card ???), and about the Sound Blaster SupremeFX X-Fi 2 (I guess their definition of "Built-In" and mine are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), maybe something gets lost in translation or something, I don't think they're going out of their way to deceive or confuse anyone, but they could make a few things clearer IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! This was the line which mislead me to thinking that the board has a built in SSD

Intel® Smart Response Technology

Faster Access, Bigger Storage
Intel® Smart Response Technology boosts overall system performance. It uses an installed fast SSD (min 18.6GB available) as a cache for frequently accessed operations, speeding up hard drive/main memory interaction.

Nothing on the manual says that I need to purchase a separate SSD, so I thought a built in SSD is provided since this feature is highlighted.

Also the Virtu Lucid is nice.. only if you are using 1 monitor as far as I know.


----------



## sintricate

Just ordered my own Gene-Z to join you guys... for better or for worse









Also picked up an M4 128GB and the Noctua d14. Hope everything fits and plays nice *crossing fingers*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


If you are running Virtu in i-mode (that is, monitor plugged into your onboard, rather than into your discreet), it requires profiles to be set up for each application that you want to use your discreet card.


*Nope ... I plugged it into the HDMI out of my HD 5770 ... even right now, I disabled the Intel HD GPU driver as a test, and still can't get System Requirements Lab "Can I Run it" using IE9 to aknowledge that I even HAVE a graphics card ... though it shows up in Windows Device Mngr and says my card is working fine etc.

I'm sure it's something stupid I'm doing







*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Nope ... I plugged it into the HDMI out of my HD 5770 ... even right now, I disabled the Intel HD GPU driver as a test, and still can't get System Requirements Lab "Can I Run it" using IE9 to aknowledge that I even HAVE a graphics card ... though it shows up in Windows Device Mngr and says my card is working fine etc.

I'm sure it's something stupid I'm doing







*


Pardon the potentially obvious question...

What mode do you have it set to in the virtu control panel? If you're disabling onboard, it should be done in there as well.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Just ordered my own Gene-Z to join you guys... for better or for worse









Also picked up an M4 128GB and the Noctua d14. Hope everything fits and plays nice *crossing fingers*


If you are looking to use that drive as a cache you will have to partition it to smaller then 64GB. Actually, has anyone confirmed that you can partition a ssd in cache? I know when I was briefly tinkering with it at work, there were only two options available for cache- the full 60GB drive I have, and a 18.something partition.

Any luck with ISRT with drives larger than 64GB?


----------



## marduke83

Well I'm here to join in. Picked mine up about an hour ago.
Not the best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## mr.base

Hi from Slovakia!
Love this thread. Just got my Gene-z on Monday this week. It was a bit of a headache to stabilize it, but now it's ok.
Here are some remarks, maybe it helps someone. I had mainly two problems:
1. MEMORY - I brought the Corsair vengeance LP 2x4GB 1600MHz [email protected],5V. In the black slots i've got no boot - code 58 (which points to CPU). Moved them to the red slots and it started. Anyway it won't run on the XMP profile. I was able to stabilize it on 1333 CL9 at 1,6V. At 1,5V it was unstable as well. We've put the memory in my friend's PC (P67 Deluxe), loaded the XMP profile - all stable. I took his memory (Patriot Sector 5 1600MHz [email protected],65V), loaded XMP - rock stable








2. SSD - Yeah, you've probably heard all that **** about the intel controllers and new SSD's ( i have the Agility 3 120GB). So i had this freezing for few seconds-minutes. I loaded new intel drivers, flashed the ssd, changed it to "hotplug"..etc. No change. Finally it seems to be solved by disabling LPM in the registry.

Also i tried some OC with my 2500K. Set offset voltage to +0.005, 4,4Ghz was pretty solid during prime95. The final vcore was around 1,288. There's a bsod however when the cpu is downclocking, but i'll figure this out. Didn't have too much time to OC yet.
Otherwise the board is nice, i love it. The onboard sound seem to bo ok too, played Crysis 2 and all the fx was there.


----------



## LocutusH

mr.base:

I saw that these Vengeance Low Profiles ar not in the QVL list, but i didnt think that they would not go... The good question is now, what 2x4GB kit should one buy, that doesnt have large heatspreaders...

And what is this SSD problem? I didnt heard anything about that. I am planning to buy az Intel 320 120GB SSD for this system. Is that also problematic?


----------



## mr.base

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


mr.base:

I saw that these Vengeance Low Profiles ar not in the QVL list, but i didnt think that they would not go... The good question is now, what 2x4GB kit should one buy, that doesnt have large heatspreaders...

And what is this SSD problem? I didnt heard anything about that. I am planning to buy az Intel 320 120GB SSD for this system. Is that also problematic?


I guess you could take the CMX8GX3M2A1600C9. They are on the QVL list. But the are a lot of LP rams from G.skill, Patriot, Kingston and Mushkin as well. I was also surprised that it's causing such issues...i thought they're the same as the others just with a different heatspreader.

I think you won't have any problems if you are buying an Intel SSD. An intel SSD should work with the intel controller. The problem with other SSD's is that intel enable a function called LPM - Link Power Management. This should save some mili or micto Watts by enabling and disabling the sata drives. This causes issues for non intel SSD's. I guess intel just want's to sell their own SSD's showing that other have issues...that's pretty lame


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


mr.base:
I saw that these Vengeance Low Profiles ar not in the QVL list, but i didnt think that they would not go... The good question is now, what 2x4GB kit should one buy, that doesnt have large heatspreaders...


I'm fine with my 4x4gb G.Skills Eco from the boards QVL and they have just the normal height and running fine with 1333MHz, yet. Ok, i've not tested XMP right now... i'm just waiting for the next BIOS version.









Quote:



And what is this SSD problem? I didnt heard anything about that. I am planning to buy az Intel 320 120GB SSD for this system. Is that also problematic?


Hm, maybe you should better have a look for some news concerning SSDs lately? It's a very new technology and so all of us using it are like guinea pigs in the lab...








- The Intel 320 has a known error with 8MB just left after a system and/or power breakdown. It's reported that a new firmware will help further here.
- Intel Link Power Management (LPM)-Problem: fixes with either firmware, driver and/or registry setting possible depending on the used ssd drive (LPM was default setted with Intel RST Version 10 and later); a lot of discussions around this issues, here's one e.g.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Actually looks like a VERY NICE option for this motherboard, a little too late for me, but







*


A cooler must not looks to be an option for the mobo but instead match with case air flow. That's why in my PC-V354 I had to go with a side-by-side one that will blow right into an exhaust fan and not a top2bottom one blowing hot air on the heatsink and all around. A bottom2top could be good depending on the case.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I think I personally like the old blue screen bios more than this UEFI. Way easier and faster to use as far as I am concerned.


Still haven't looked at it yet but that's my feeling too... early reports show it's a lot longer to post than the good old BIOS.

But with my previous computer, most of the time I was using the sleep function so when I clicked the mouse button, it was almost an instant wakeup.


----------



## marduke83

Is anyone else running SLi or crossfirex (not watercooled) on this board?. Just had a herp derp moment, and realised the gfx cards will be extremely close to each other. Just a little worried about temps.

Also in the manual it states the Xi-fi chip is on the bottom left corner. yet all I see is the ALC889. Or is the alc chip the xi-fi chip?


----------



## subnet

ALC889 (Realtek) provides the audio - afaik the X-fi features are software only (not too worried as I'll be using an external DAC).


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


I'm fine with my 4x4gb G.Skills Eco from the boards QVL and they have just the normal height and running fine with 1333MHz, yet. Ok, i've not tested XMP right now... i'm just waiting for the next BIOS version.









Hm, maybe you should better have a look for some news concerning SSDs lately? It's a very new technology and so all of us using it are like guinea pigs in the lab...








- The Intel 320 has a known error with 8MB just left after a system and/or power breakdown. It's reported that a new firmware will help further here.
- Intel Link Power Management (LPM)-Problem: fixes with either firmware, driver and/or registry setting possible depending on the used ssd drive (LPM was default setted with Intel RST Version 10 and later); a lot of discussions around this issues, here's one e.g.


Ok, so the question is what SSD is without problems then?








Maybe previous series SSD from intel?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.base*


I guess you could take the CMX8GX3M2A1600C9. They are on the QVL list. But the are a lot of LP rams from G.skill, Patriot, Kingston and Mushkin as well. I was also surprised that it's causing such issues...i thought they're the same as the others just with a different heatspreader.

I think you won't have any problems if you are buying an Intel SSD. An intel SSD should work with the intel controller. The problem with other SSD's is that intel enable a function called LPM - Link Power Management. This should save some mili or micto Watts by enabling and disabling the sata drives. This causes issues for non intel SSD's. I guess intel just want's to sell their own SSD's showing that other have issues...that's pretty lame










How is this with the RAM voltages? I tought RAM's for Sandy Bridge are 1.5V.
But these are 1.65V. And i also saw some 1.35V (the G.Skill ones by Woschdsubbn, but they are not to buy here anywhere) Are they recognized automatically by the MB?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


ALC889 (Realtek) provides the audio - afaik the X-fi features are software only (not too worried as I'll be using an external DAC).


Ok yeah, seems it is only a codec (which I wasn't aware of).

Have been in 2 minds about the board the last few hours.. Was looking at trading it for the p67 sabertooth (mainly for the gfx card spacing), but I think I'll give it a go, can always sell it later if I don't like it. But it certainly will be dwarfed in my NZXT phantom case.. haha


----------



## mr.base

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


How is this with the RAM voltages? I tought RAM's for Sandy Bridge are 1.5V.
But these are 1.65V. And i also saw some 1.35V (the G.Skill ones by Woschdsubbn, but they are not to buy here anywhere) Are they recognized automatically by the MB?


There's no problem with 1,65V. We've just tried on a friend's pc if it has any impact on the cpu temperature and there was none. IMHO the 1,5 limit is just a rumour. Major motherboard manufacturers confirmed 1,65V to be completely ok.
The motherboard will most probably load the JEDEC profile from the memory on the first start. After that you need to choose the XMP profile manually. XMP is always faster then JEDEC. Mine was JEDEC: 1333 CL9, XMP: 1600 CL9. Btw. the g.skill's are available in Slovakia, maybe they'll send it to Hungary. But they are lot more expensive than 1,65V rams. If i could choose once again, i would buy the cheapest 2x4GB 1600 kit from the QVL list regardless the voltage or timing.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.base*


There's no problem with 1,65V. We've just tried on a friend's pc if it has any impact on the cpu temperature and there was none. IMHO the 1,5 limit is just a rumour. Major motherboard manufacturers confirmed 1,65V to be completely ok.
The motherboard will most probably load the JEDEC profile from the memory on the first start. After that you need to choose the XMP profile manually. XMP is always faster then JEDEC. Mine was JEDEC: 1333 CL9, XMP: 1600 CL9. Btw. the g.skill's are available in Slovakia, maybe they'll send it to Hungary. But they are lot more expensive than 1,65V rams. If i could choose once again, i would buy the cheapest 2x4GB 1600 kit from the QVL list regardless the voltage or timing.


Thanks for the infos.
(btw, i am not buying anything in hungary, since almost everything costs less in Austria, and i am just a few km-s away







)


----------



## dizbmikuni

So I just finished hooking everything up!!! Finally back from Japan. Will post pictures later as it's a complete rat's nest.

However, I can boot up and get to the bios and the windows splash screen (windows logo) but it blue screens and restarts right after. Anyone have any idea why this could be?


----------



## kauaijim

Finished build last night. Everything went well....until it didn't. The machine will boot into Windows 7 with no problem, but I can't get into the bios at post. Pressing delete during startup like a hundred times before with other builds (I've been building on occassion for 15 years, since we used to overclock Celerons), but it bypasses bios and goes straight to Windows. Changed to wired keyboard for Logitech 270 wireless, no help. Tried F1 and other keys, too. Noting but straight to Windows.

I'm going to reset CMOS and start over tonight. Already activated my OEM Windows so I have make it work or do some fast talking to Microsoft.

Setup: Asus Maximus IV Genie-Z
Corsair Vengence low profile 1600 DRAM
i5 2500K (no overclock)
HIS Radeon 6950
Cooler Master 212 Plus with push/pull fans
Asus optical drive
1 tetrabyte Seagate 7200 rpm HD
Corsair Nova SSD 32gb
Logitech wireless keyboard 270 and trackball 570
Corsair professional 750 watt PSU
Lian Li case with five fans

Never over heated or other problem. I switched to EZ in the bios after configuring to boot from optical drive and loaded Windows onto Seagate with intention to use Inrel Smart Response with SSD.

Any thoughts other than resetting CMOS? Asus utility program to update bios tells me I'm not on the internet and won't update. I am, however, able to use the internet for everything else. I get an "AA" reading on the debug LED. Also tried reset button.


----------



## lagittaja

Well well. I'll be getting my board hopefully tomorrow yey







(If Itella isn't being slow tonight..)
"käsitelty ja postitetty" ~ processed and mailed


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*@ Ovlazek,

Regarding your Graphics Card issue ... a couple of ideas maybe you've already tried but maybe not ;

- you said you had 2 cards in SLI in another system, have you tried the OTHER card just to see if you can get ANY card to work in the Max4GeneZ ?

- I assume you've got the card in PCI-e Slot#1, try PCI-e slot #2 just to see if the board can see it in either one ?

- I think you said you did do this, but, have you tried getting rid of Lucid Virtu completely from the system before trying the card ? Lucid Virtu seems to be cause me some issues too, maybe IT'S the problem ?

- The boards DEBUGGING LED's, are they giving you any CODE ? You DID check right









- The ON-BOARD LED's, there's a VGA LED in the grouping of four ... is it on ?

- Have you cleaned off the Toothpaste from your GPU from the last "six 18 year old hot Asian girl toothpaste fight" ... you know that stuff gets everywhere









That's all I could think of ... hope you don't have to RMA your Board dude







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14368261*
> *@ Ovlazek,
> 
> Regarding your Graphics Card issue ... a couple of ideas maybe you've already tried but maybe not ;
> 
> - you said you had 2 cards in SLI in another system, have you tried the OTHER card just to see if you can get ANY card to work in the Max4GeneZ ?
> 
> - I assume you've got the card in PCI-e Slot#1, try PCI-e slot #2 just to see if the board can see it in either one ?
> 
> - I think you said you did do this, but, have you tried getting rid of Lucid Virtu completely from the system before trying the card ? Lucid Virtu seems to be cause me some issues too, maybe IT'S the problem ?
> 
> - The boards DEBUGGING LED's, are they giving you any CODE ? You DID check right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The ON-BOARD LED's, there's a VGA LED in the grouping of four ... is it on ?
> 
> - Have you cleaned off the Toothpaste from your GPU from the last "six 18 year old hot Asian girl toothpaste fight" ... you know that stuff gets everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I could think of ... hope you don't have to RMA your Board dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have not tried the other card yet. I am really hoping it doesn't come to that as this case of mine is a bugger to build in so I would rather not move anything if I don't have to. My GPU is behind my psu, all my cabling, pump/rad and hoses so it is frustrating to take it out. Also because of the mess I can't even really put the card into the second x16 slot.
Virtu I have tried before and after.
Debugging LED's that I have seen the board hang on so far are AE and 34.
Simple reset push usually fixes that but it's still frustrating.
I don't recall seeing the VGA led on. I will just try reseating the card first.

If I do have a defective board, it's okay cause I know a guy at the shop I bought it from and he gave me a 2-year ISPR. Other than the PITA it would be to build this thing again...


----------



## snakemed

kauaijim, sounds like the input device drivers aren't installed (I have a similar situation, but haven't had the time to resolve it yet). If you resolve it before I do, please post the solution. Thanks.









Found AA in the debug table is listed as "Reserved for ASL (See ASL Status Codes below)". When you reference the ASL Status Code, you will see it listed as: "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode" (found on page 2-25 of the User Guide).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kauaijim;14367996*
> Finished build last night. Everything went well....until it didn't. The machine will boot into Windows 7 with no problem, but I can't get into the bios at post. Pressing delete during startup like a hundred times before with other builds (I've been building on occassion for 15 years, since we used to overclock Celerons), but it bypasses bios and goes straight to Windows. Changed to wired keyboard for Logitech 270 wireless, no help. Tried F1 and other keys, too. Noting but straight to Windows.
> 
> I'm going to reset CMOS and start over tonight. Already activated my OEM Windows so I have make it work or do some fast talking to Microsoft.
> 
> Setup: Asus Maximus IV Genie-Z
> Corsair Vengence low profile 1600 DRAM
> i5 2500K (no overclock)
> HIS Radeon 6950
> Cooler Master 212 Plus with push/pull fans
> Asus optical drive
> 1 tetrabyte Seagate 7200 rpm HD
> Corsair Nova SSD 32gb
> Logitech wireless keyboard 270 and trackball 570
> Corsair professional 750 watt PSU
> Lian Li case with five fans
> 
> Never over heated or other problem. I switched to EZ in the bios after configuring to boot from optical drive and loaded Windows onto Seagate with intention to use Inrel Smart Response with SSD.
> 
> Any thoughts other than resetting CMOS? Asus utility program to update bios tells me I'm not on the internet and won't update. I am, however, able to use the internet for everything else. I get an "AA" reading on the debug LED. Also tried reset button.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*AE ??? Legacy Boot event ? Wut







whatchya got in there that's old that would be causing THAT Ovlazek ?*


----------



## Rhialto

Assembled! I spent quite a few hours in cable management... even if I won't see a thing, I like it clean. Pics to come.

BIOS show CPU @ 37°C, I thought it would be more like 32°C.

I have a question: anyone running CPU_FAN with Q-Fan controler enabled? I try to raise the fan speed but whatever I try it always run at a very low speed. I tried Turbo then I went Manual and put both Duty Cycle @ 100%.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14368575*
> *AE ??? Legacy Boot event ? Wut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatchya got in there that's old that would be causing THAT Ovlazek ?*


It sort of makes sense. I am reusing a hdd. But it has been reformatted.









Also to the above post. AA is what my Deluxe board displays when I am running windows with no issues. Haven't check with the Gene yet but I assume that the codes are the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14368869*
> BIOS show CPU @ 37°C, I thought it would be more like 32°C.


With ROG Connect I am seeing cpu temps at about 33°C idle and 41°C at 100% load at stock clocks. Is that method of monitoring accurate or should I use coretemp or something?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kauaijim;14367996*
> Finished build last night. Everything went well....until it didn't. The machine will boot into Windows 7 with no problem, but I can't get into the bios at post. Pressing delete during startup like a hundred times before with other builds (I've been building on occassion for 15 years, since we used to overclock Celerons), but it bypasses bios and goes straight to Windows. Changed to wired keyboard for Logitech 270 wireless, no help. Tried F1 and other keys, too. Noting but straight to Windows.
> 
> I'm going to reset CMOS and start over tonight. Already activated my OEM Windows so I have make it work or do some fast talking to Microsoft.
> 
> Setup: Asus Maximus IV Genie-Z
> Corsair Vengence low profile 1600 DRAM
> i5 2500K (no overclock)
> HIS Radeon 6950
> Cooler Master 212 Plus with push/pull fans
> Asus optical drive
> 1 tetrabyte Seagate 7200 rpm HD
> Corsair Nova SSD 32gb
> Logitech wireless keyboard 270 and trackball 570
> Corsair professional 750 watt PSU
> Lian Li case with five fans
> 
> Never over heated or other problem. I switched to EZ in the bios after configuring to boot from optical drive and loaded Windows onto Seagate with intention to use Inrel Smart Response with SSD.
> 
> Any thoughts other than resetting CMOS? Asus utility program to update bios tells me I'm not on the internet and won't update. I am, however, able to use the internet for everything else. I get an "AA" reading on the debug LED. Also tried reset button.


Since you cannot get even a wired keyboard to work and I am assuming the wired one you used was a basic keyboard and not some sort of keyboard that needed a lot of power off of the USB port, I would suggest checking to make sure you are not connected to a USB 3.0 port. If you are not using a basic keyboard, try that. If you are, try a different port. If that still doesn't do it, try a PS2 keyboard, but at that point it's probably a bad board.

I use to have the same issue using my Steel Series backlit keyboard where it would not activate in time to hit the "Del" key to get into the bios. This happened on several boards, most recently the Asus Pro Z68 board. I do not have that issue on this board, not at all. In fact, other than the Rampage Formula III and the BloodRage, this is the only board I have not had that issue with.

For everyone that seems to be having issues, please state the BIOS you are on when you list the problem. From what I have been gathering, 208 has little to no issues and 650 has all type of issues, everything from memory compatibility to random reboots. So it would be nice if we could find a correllation between the two.

As far as SSD's go, I run the 320 160Gb drive and I have not had any issues, however the 320's are reported as having possible issues. The Sandforce 2drives in the Corsair and OCZ drives were having issues, but I believe Corsair got those worked out, while OCZ has not. Crucial C300 and C400 drives were having issues where they would enter a low power state and disappear, this is an issue with the Intel RST drivers, so there were two quick fixes, don't install the Intel drivers and just use the Microsoft default drivers or set LPM to off as stated earlier. If you haven't seen a theme here let me point it out, new drives are having little issues here and there. Older SSD's are not. Why? Because they have had time to correct all those issues with FW updates and driver updates. SSD's have been out for 4-5 years now, so even the previous generation models are still fast and you will not notice the difference unless you bench. That being said, I have the 320, no issues. I have a WD 256 SSD, no issues. I had a Crucial C300, no issues until I ran several RAID arrays on a Z68 board and it crossed multiple manufactures because it had to do with Intel RST and not the board.

Hopefully that clears up/helps some that are having issues. I really like my board and I hope you end up liking it too.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kauaijim;14367996*
> Finished build last night. Everything went well....until it didn't. The machine will boot into Windows 7 with no problem, but I can't get into the bios at post. Pressing delete during startup like a hundred times before with other builds (I've been building on occassion for 15 years, since we used to overclock Celerons), but it bypasses bios and goes straight to Windows. Changed to wired keyboard for Logitech 270 wireless, no help. Tried F1 and other keys, too. Noting but straight to Windows.
> 
> I'm going to reset CMOS and start over tonight. Already activated my OEM Windows so I have make it work or do some fast talking to Microsoft.
> 
> Setup: Asus Maximus IV Genie-Z
> Corsair Vengence low profile 1600 DRAM
> i5 2500K (no overclock)
> HIS Radeon 6950
> Cooler Master 212 Plus with push/pull fans
> Asus optical drive
> 1 tetrabyte Seagate 7200 rpm HD
> Corsair Nova SSD 32gb
> Logitech wireless keyboard 270 and trackball 570
> Corsair professional 750 watt PSU
> Lian Li case with five fans
> 
> Never over heated or other problem. I switched to EZ in the bios after configuring to boot from optical drive and loaded Windows onto Seagate with intention to use Inrel Smart Response with SSD.
> 
> Any thoughts other than resetting CMOS? Asus utility program to update bios tells me I'm not on the internet and won't update. I am, however, able to use the internet for everything else. I get an "AA" reading on the debug LED. Also tried reset button.


What cable are you using to connect your monitor? If by any chance you're using HDMI, that might be your problem. When I use HDMI, my display doesn't detect the signal quick enough to see the beginning boot sequence on screen. By the time my monitor detects the signal, it's already at the splash windows splash loading screen. If this is your problem, just keep repeatedly pressing DELETE key as soon as you turn on your computer.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

OVLAZEK: Have you tried to switch off all USB devices and have you tried another Mouse/Keyboard also!?

I've found maybe something valuable info here:

Quote:



PROBLEM SOLVED, usb mouse receiver and usb keyboard receiver cause this issue.


And the last entry:

Quote:



here seem to be some problems with the receiver on earlier build of Microsoft wireless mouse/keyboard kit, which causes some problem with a few people on a few other models of boards under UEFI interface. Not sure if that is the same cause as your issue.


And additionally i've also seen already a lot of problems with soo much USB devices, especially those non cable devices or those usb hubs are far too often pita!
Please be also be sure not to use the ROG connector slot...









And maybe it's a good idea to erase the hdd also?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Some general hint: Try at first to get a clean and normal Windows OS running up, WITHOUT all those brandnew specific features like Lucid Painful or Intel SSD Cachingpain. These solutions are pretty new and i personally don't wanna be the guinea pig of those companies selling half breaded eggs.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Woschdsubbn ,

OVLAZEK is having an issue with the board recognizing his GPU graphics card, not a USB mouse/keyboard. The mouse/keyboard issue was another guy.

Stop drinking so many Krug BrÃ¤u's














*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Woschdsubbn ,

OVLAZEK is having an issue with the board recognizing his GPU graphics card, not a USB mouse/keyboard. The mouse/keyboard issue was another guy.

Stop drinking so many Krug BrÃ¤u's














*


For frick sakes... Fixed it. After all my builds it turns out to be a rookie mistake like this.
All I can say is make sure all your cables are plugged in TIGHT. As much as you hear on forums 'did you plug it in?' or 'are you sure you did such and such the right way?', heed that advice even if you are sure you did already....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*LOL !







... all's well Ovlazek !!! at least you got it figured out and fixed and will be up and running shortly w/o having to RMA the board ... CONGRATS !







*


----------



## utnorris

So you are good to go now? Who was having GPU issues?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*LOL !







... all's well Ovlazek !!! at least you got it figured out and fixed and will be up and running shortly w/o having to RMA the board ... CONGRATS !







*


Yeah. Hurr durr. Oh well. I've already started overclocking.







Screw games let's make it go faster!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


So you are good to go now? Who was having GPU issues?


I _was_... Hahaha


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I still have my GPU issue utnorris ...

- HD 5770 card 
- Bios & Windows see's it claims everyting is working FINE.
- HDMI cable plugged into Card , NOT the board.
- INTERNET, in particular "http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/" doesn't seem to think I have a GPU card and claims I can't run ANY games.

I assume it's something I have a setting wrong and not a "board" fault.

Thinking about it ... even though WIN 7 automatically got the Updated Driver and all, I haven't loaded the ATI catalyst software/drivers on the new rig yet because the CD that came w/ isn't WIN 7 compatible, and I'll have to load off the Internet, but that brings up another question ... using the 64GB SSD as a BOOT and the 1TB HDD as STORAGE, when I load stuff like this where should I put it ? As this is an 87 MB file ... and I know it was advised not to fill up the SSD too much. And I'm stuck w/ the 64GB for now, NewEgg will only "replace" not "return" on a SSD. So in the Future I'll get another 120+ GB SSD for the BOOT, and use the 64 GB SSD as the Cache maybe ? but until then ... *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I still have my GPU issue utnorris ...

- HD 5770 card 
- Bios & Windows see's it claims everyting is working FINE.
- HDMI cable plugged into Card , NOT the board.
- INTERNET, in particular "http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/" doesn't seem to think I have a GPU card and claims I can't run ANY games.

I assume it's something I have a setting wrong and not a "board" fault.*


I wouldn't worry about that 'Can you run it?' thing. What are you looking to run that you aren't sure about?

I mean... that utility is way off a lot of the time. On my Asus UL80VT-A1 in integrated graphics mode, it detects that I have 6.something dedicated video memory and that I can run basically anything as long as it isn't limited by my cpu. I think it's hogwash.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, did you install the Lucid software? If so, that is why when surfing the internet you won't use the HD5770 IIRC. Basically, IIRC, the Lucid software will use the on board GPU for 2D tasks and then the HD5770 when gaming after you setup the profiles. This is one reason I do not use the Lucid software, kinda a PITA. The other possibility is that the board is in "i-mode". Check out Anandtech's article explaining what may be happening:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4329/

You will have to check the manual about the two modes so you can set it correctly. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


What are you looking to run that you aren't sure about?


*Oh I doubt I'll have issue's running ANYTHING on the New Rig, especially once I upgrade the GPU even a little bit ... but still I think it's odd that it can't detect that I have the card ? it's always worked fine on my old system.







*


----------



## Odracir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Oh I doubt I'll have issue's running ANYTHING on the New Rig, especially once I upgrade the GPU even a little bit ... but still I think it's odd that it can't detect that I have the card ? it's always worked fine on my old system.







*


The system doesn't detect it or its just the website?


----------



## S2000Gan

Hey guys so I just got my new parts and got em all setup but Windows isnt liking that Its being run from a new Motherboard and CPU... Anything I can do to not have to reinstall Windows?
It tries to boot and goes into system repair and ends up saying its unable to repair... 
So I plugged it back into my old Motherboard and CPU and its working fine...

Anything I can do to not have to reinstall Windows?


----------



## Odracir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


Hey guys so I just got my new parts and got em all setup but Windows isnt liking that Its being run from a new Motherboard and CPU... Anything I can do to not have to reinstall Windows?


My guess is that its too much of a job... there's just too many drivers in the HD that dont know that motherboard. You will be better just doing a clean install and then restore some stuff


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


Hey guys so I just got my new parts and got em all setup but Windows isnt liking that Its being run from a new Motherboard and CPU... Anything I can do to not have to reinstall Windows?
It tries to boot and goes into system repair and ends up saying its unable to repair... 
So I plugged it back into my old Motherboard and CPU and its working fine...

Anything I can do to not have to reinstall Windows?


If you do a full system backup you can restore it when you reinstall Windows on the new mobo. Honestly, unless you have super critical stuff that is irreplaceable, it is best to do a clean install.

Edit: I'm doing some runs of IBT right now but I have never had so much ram before. I check the free memory in the task manager and set a custom amount to a few hundred megs less. Right now I am doing 14000MB, 8 threads and 5 runs. A single run with this much ram takes about 15 minutes.







Is that normal for this amount of ram?

Side note: I'm running at 4.5Ghz currently at 100% load and my temps are only 50C. I love this water cooling thing.


----------



## S2000Gan

bleh so I have to reinstall all my programs and figure out how to backup all my saves -.-


----------



## sintricate

Just got back with my 2600k









Everything besides my case will be here tomorrow. Hope I don't have anything to complain about tomorrow


----------



## uberCY

In!


----------



## Odracir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


If you do a full system backup you can restore it when you reinstall Windows on the new mobo. Honestly, unless you have super critical stuff that is irreplaceable, it is best to do a clean install.

Edit: I'm doing some runs of IBT right now but I have never had so much ram before. I check the free memory in the task manager and set a custom amount to a few hundred megs less. Right now I am doing 14000MB, 8 threads and 5 runs. A single run with this much ram takes about 15 minutes.







Is that normal for this amount of ram?

Side note: I'm running at 4.5Ghz currently at 100% load and my temps are only 50C. I love this water cooling thing.


4.5Ghz at 1.29v 70Âº max


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Ok, did you install the Lucid software? If so, that is why when surfing the internet you won't use the HD5770 IIRC. Basically, IIRC, the Lucid software will use the on board GPU for 2D tasks and then the HD5770 when gaming after you setup the profiles.


...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


The other possibility is that the board is in "i-mode".


What you described in the first paragraph was i-mode. When using d-mode, it uses your discrete card 100% of the time while the integrated core is available for certain applications (around 3-4 of them atm, if I recall correctly) for media processing (and little else).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


bleh so I have to reinstall all my programs and figure out how to backup all my saves -.-



When you purchase a new motherboard, you should do so with the expectation of a format once it's physically installed. That's just part of the package. If you don't format, you lose out on a ton of the performance that you would have gotten from the upgrade. Between stability issues and driver conflicts, you shouldn't want to not have to format.

Look on the bright side. Your system will be running at peak performance again.


----------



## blah238

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


...
When you purchase a new motherboard, you should do so with the expectation of a format once it's physically installed. That's just part of the package. If you don't format, you lose out on a ton of the performance that you would have gotten from the upgrade. Between stability issues and driver conflicts, you shouldn't want to not have to format.

Look on the bright side. Your system will be running at peak performance again.


This was true 10 years ago -- Windows Vista/7 are much more intelligent about handling hardware changes than XP. Nowadays all I do is backup my OS drive, remove any motherboard-specific drivers and do the swap -- I've gone through 4 motherboards on this one installation with zero issues. The only thing I had to do was use the automated phone activation to reactivate Windows (using an OEM product key is no problem).


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blah238*


This was true 10 years ago -- Windows Vista/7 are much more intelligent about handling hardware changes than XP. Nowadays all I do is backup my OS drive, remove any motherboard-specific drivers and do the swap -- I've gone through 4 motherboards on this one installation with zero issues.


What was true 10 years ago continues to be true. The fact that he is having this issue is proof of that. Sure, it works better, but it doesn't work perfectly.

I hear anecdotal evidence is indisputable.


----------



## blah238

Not here to argue, to each his own.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Another little quirk ... anyone else using the Kaspersky A/V program that came with the board ? and get a pop-up warning at Windows StartUp ...

Quote:



C:\\Program Files (x86)\\ASUS\\AI Suite II\\Fan Xpert\\FanUtility.exe (PID: 3844) Behavior similar to PDM.Invader (loader) "legal software that can be used by criminals for damaging your computer or personal data". ALLOWED.


I get it EVERY time I start windows, and it will sometimes hang the system for a minute or two.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Ok, did you install the Lucid software? If so, that is why when surfing the internet you won't use the HD5770 IIRC. Basically, IIRC, the Lucid software will use the on board GPU for 2D tasks and then the HD5770 when gaming after you setup the profiles. This is one reason I do not use the Lucid software, kinda a PITA. The other possibility is that the board is in "i-mode". You will have to check the manual about the two modes so you can set it correctly. Hopefully that will help.


*It did THANKS ... got resolved !









I had to go into the BIOS\\Advanced screen\\SystemAgentConfig\\ ... and set iGPU Multi-Monitor to DISABLED to keep Lucid Virtu from being active, even though I could have sworn I didn't load Virtu the 2nd time I CLEAN formated and Installed Win7 and the ASUS software disc ? odd ... but oh well it's FIXED!







*


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, after my first run in with the Lucid software I decided it wasn't worth it.

About the clean install, yes you should since you are coming from a few generations back based on your sig. Why? Because you may have other software on there that is conflicting with the new drivers and such. I usually do not do a clean install, my current build has had 4 MB's on it in 2 months, but they were all this generation, so it wasn't a big deal. There are other reasons for doing a clean install anyway, more than just the MB has changed, cpu, memory, USB, etc. and therefore you would be better off with a clean install. If you have an SSD it should take more than 10-15 minutes to do a clean install of windows about an hour altogether to do all the updates and get your software back on there. It will save you a lot of headaches trying to troubleshoot issues.


----------



## Kvjavs

Just got my BF3 Alpha invite, see ya guys in a few weeks!

Just playing, will update the list tomorrow evening.

But no really, I got my invite.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Just got my BF3 Alpha invite, see ya guys in a few weeks!
Just playing,







BF3 non-stop until tomorrow evening.
But no really, I got my invite.


*Awwwwwww ... me so JELLY !








You best come back here and tell us BF3 is the BOMB !








I've already got my pre-order in on NewEgg when they had the $10 off promo.*


----------



## NIS1169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


For frick sakes... Fixed it. After all my builds it turns out to be a rookie mistake like this.
All I can say is make sure all your cables are plugged in TIGHT. As much as you hear on forums 'did you plug it in?' or 'are you sure you did such and such the right way?', heed that advice even if you are sure you did already....










Ovlazek,
Glad to hear you fixed it!  I've been away for the past 48 hrs and was going to post some fix-actions you could try, but read your post. (Boy does this thread move FAST! I had to read through 20+ posts to catch up!)

I've been building computers for close to a decade now and even worked for a few years for a small computer store that caters to gamers. I've picked up more than a few tricks and ideas to try to isolate problems - and I STILL have troubles with the basics - like checking your cables. For the longest time, while mobo's still had 2 PS/2 ports, I would cross the mouse and keyboard cables. Know what happens when you do this? The computer freezes on boot. That's always a fun one.

So I guess the moral of the post is, don't feel bad for missing something basic - it happens to the best of us.

If you or anyone else has some hardware issues, I'm always more than willing to help troubleshoot. I can usually figure out the problem in about 15 minutes if I have multiple parts. You helped me out a bunch when you measured the distance between the GPU and the mobo, and I definitely believe in paying it forward!


----------



## kauaijim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gene-z*


What cable are you using to connect your monitor? If by any chance you're using HDMI, that might be your problem. When I use HDMI, my display doesn't detect the signal quick enough to see the beginning boot sequence on screen. By the time my monitor detects the signal, it's already at the splash windows splash loading screen. If this is your problem, just keep repeatedly pressing DELETE key as soon as you turn on your computer.


Thank you. Switched from HDMI to VGA and there the BIOS was...If I can get the Intel Smart Response working all will be well. Great advice from everyone and wonderfully quick responses. I hope I can help some of you in the future.


----------



## NIS1169

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kauaijim*


Finished build last night. Everything went well....until it didn't. The machine will boot into Windows 7 with no problem, but I can't get into the bios at post. Pressing delete during startup like a hundred times before with other builds (I've been building on occassion for 15 years, since we used to overclock Celerons), but it bypasses bios and goes straight to Windows. Changed to wired keyboard for Logitech 270 wireless, no help. Tried F1 and other keys, too. Noting but straight to Windows.

I'm going to reset CMOS and start over tonight. Already activated my OEM Windows so I have make it work or do some fast talking to Microsoft.

Setup: Asus Maximus IV Genie-Z
Corsair Vengence low profile 1600 DRAM
i5 2500K (no overclock)
HIS Radeon 6950
Cooler Master 212 Plus with push/pull fans
Asus optical drive
1 tetrabyte Seagate 7200 rpm HD
Corsair Nova SSD 32gb
Logitech wireless keyboard 270 and trackball 570
Corsair professional 750 watt PSU
Lian Li case with five fans

Never over heated or other problem. I switched to EZ in the bios after configuring to boot from optical drive and loaded Windows onto Seagate with intention to use Inrel Smart Response with SSD.

Any thoughts other than resetting CMOS? Asus utility program to update bios tells me I'm not on the internet and won't update. I am, however, able to use the internet for everything else. I get an "AA" reading on the debug LED. Also tried reset button.


*EDIT: Never mind, you got in to bios! *

I'm going to leave my post though, in case it might help someone else down the line.

kauaijim,

Here are a few things to try to get into bios. First off, DEL is the correct key to get into bios for our motherboard - per the manual.

1 - Turn off the computer and unplug from the wall for about 2 minutes. While unplugged, leave the switch (if you have one) on your PSU to the on position (1 not 0). Then press the power button on your case - this will discharge any remaining power left in the PSU (yes, PSU's retain residual power even after being unplugged). Turn the switch on the PSU off, plug the cable back into the wall (or PSU if that is where you unplugged the cable), turn the switch on the PSU on and turn the computer on. As soon as you turn it on, keep hitting the DEL key repeatedly, but don't hold it down. (you may get beeping sounds after a little bit - this is fine, keep hitting DEL)

If that doesn't work:

2 - You need to do a hard reset. Load Windows and let it finish loading completely, then hit the Reset button on your computer - do not go to start menu then reset - this will not work (I'll explain below). As soon as you hit the reset button on your computer, start hitting the DEL key, like above. This should get you into bios. This method is not the best because windows does not like to be hard reset. It's not bad for it per se, windows will just run some diagnostics on the next boot.

The reason this works, is because some bios will "remember" that the last time it booted, all the attached devices (including memory, which is the big one in this instance) passed testing last time, therefore it skips checking these devices to save on boot time. When you do a hard reset, the computer thinks it crashed and will run checks on the attached devices. This gives you the time you need to hit the DEL key.

ASUS EEE PCs use a fast boot method that reserves a little bit of the harddrive for remembering these bios checks. Because of this, they are notoriously fast booting and are a pain to get into their BIOS. The first method usually works for these though, but sometimes not.

Give these two methods a try and let me know if you still have problems.


----------



## Kvjavs

OK just got done playing a bit. It's pretty amazing.

My sig rig handles it fairly well... could use a better GPU or even a CPU upgrade would probably be enough of a difference or improvement. But for the most part if you can play BC2, you'll have no issues with BF3.


----------



## Retrolock

Well just bought this board.







Gonna play with it tonight.

My Asrock Board goes to RMA, hopefully it gets replaced immediately so I can sell it.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


OK just got done playing a bit. It's pretty amazing.

My sig rig handles it fairly well... could use a better GPU or even a CPU upgrade would probably be enough of a difference or improvement. But for the most part if you can play BC2, you'll have no issues with BF3.


*WHAT!?* And so my shiny new computer system is for nuts!?














In those former times it was a must to always upgrade your computer for a new gaming hit, e.g. i bought me a 486 DX4/100 especially for playing Doom because my 386 DX40 has problems with it! Blame those console games pinning down the technical advantages of modern pcs for years.

Nah, just kidding a bit, i'm the same freak like most of all others here...
















XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

@ OVLAZEK: I'm very glad to see, that your rig is running now, Ovlazek!
@ LAKF: No, dude, not enough beer! I've asked aunt google for the Debug Error Code which Ovlazek gets and someone has had this code and boot problem based on USB devices. btw: forget those crude websites analyzing and especially spying out your system. I've had bad experiences with this Intel website crawling for the latest intel driver. This is nothing for experienced self building pros like the two of us.
















P.S.: "Alla doch Annafest (=Alle Tage Annafest = All days Annafest)" -> Near Forchheim about 30km away from me, a wooden hill is full with 23 historical beer cellars, 6 music platforms and 30.000 seats and once a year the Fest of the holy Anna is given there: It's kind of one very large Biergarten underneath beech trees. Here are some pics of it.

















P.P.S.: This pic must've been in the morning, normally it's crowded there.


----------



## LocutusH

The next part of my new system has just arrived: Antec Kühler H2O 620








Still need a lot of things to complete it...


----------



## Rhialto

Trying to ask again...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14368869*
> I have a question: anyone running CPU_FAN with Q-Fan controler enabled? I try to raise the fan speed but whatever I try it always run at a very low speed. I tried Turbo then I went Manual and put both Duty Cycle @ 100%.


I wonder if it's a bug in the original BIOS version? I see no reason why I'm not able to control the fan speed from this option. I even tried enabling the second control CPU_OPT in case they have inadvertently swapped names. Both at Turbo but no change at all. Turbo is supposed to run fans at max speed all the time, right?

When I power up the system, the fan goes max speed making too much noise then is goes very slow to an inaudible level. I would like to give it a few more RPM.


----------



## Rhialto

Well, I just realize it does not looks much better than some other when viewed in 2D. I'll take a 3D picture later so you better see cable management.


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14377503*
> Trying to ask again...
> 
> I wonder if it's a bug in the original BIOS version? I see no reason why I'm not able to control the fan speed from this option. I even tried enabling the second control CPU_OPT in case they have inadvertently swapped names. Both at Turbo but no change at all. Turbo is supposed to run fans at max speed all the time, right?
> 
> When I power up the system, the fan goes max speed making too much noise then is goes very slow to an inaudible level. I would like to give it a few more RPM.


I think you can't change speeds in the CPU_OPT header.. I have read it somewhere but can't remember.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14377503*
> Trying to ask again...
> 
> I wonder if it's a bug in the original BIOS version? I see no reason why I'm not able to control the fan speed from this option. I even tried enabling the second control CPU_OPT in case they have inadvertently swapped names. Both at Turbo but no change at all. Turbo is supposed to run fans at max speed all the time, right?
> 
> When I power up the system, the fan goes max speed making too much noise then is goes very slow to an inaudible level. I would like to give it a few more RPM.


I think you're a bit mistaken about the Q-Fan profiles. The only difference between them is the temperature scale used to spin up the fans. Turbo just means that it reaches full fan speed at a lower temp, it doesn't mean they spin at 100% all the time (disabling Q-Fan does this).

All fans will spin at 100% briefly upon boot before the BIOS fan profiles kick in (this is normal). There also seems to be a built in setting that will disable all Q-Fan settings if the processor turbo multiplier is changed. You need to re-enable Q-Fan each time the multiplier is changed.

It sounds like you aren't properly measuring what temps / duty cycles need to be set for manual, and you just aren't hitting high enough temps for Turbo to change fan speeds.

Set Q-Fan to Turbo, then run p95. If that doesn't change the fan speeds then something might be wrong with the fans / header.


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odracir;14377664*
> I think you can't change speeds in the CPU_OPT header.. I have read it somewhere but can't remember.
> 
> Cheers


CPU_OPT follows the settings for CPU_FAN. They can't be set independently, but the OPT header will run at whatever FAN is set to.

The other thing that I noticed a few weeks ago when setting up my fan profiles, Q-Fan will only work with 4-pin PWM fans on the CPU headers while the Chassis headers will work with 3-pin.


----------



## marduke83

Ok so I asked this afew pages back, but is anyone running SLi or crossfirex on this board (not watercooled). I am a bit worried about temps using my 2 460's especially with the overclock I run. At the moment (in my current running rig) I have a single card gap between the 2 cards and temps top out at around 65-70c. I am actually thinking of swapping it with a P8z68 deluxe.. but if anyone can help convince me to keep the gene-z then please do!


----------



## Dr.Doofy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;14377847*
> Ok so I asked this afew pages back, but is anyone running SLi or crossfirex on this board (not watercooled). I am a bit worried about temps using my 2 460's especially with the overclock I run. At the moment (in my current running rig) I have a single card gap between the 2 cards and temps top out at around 65-70c. I am actually thinking of swapping it with a P8z68 deluxe.. but if anyone can help convince me to keep the gene-z then please do!


65-70 are great temps for a GPU under load, especially in SLI. Is there something else you're worried about?

Now, if you haven't installed the cards on the GENE-Z yet and are worried about not having a gap between the cards, you're still likely to be just fine. The top card will probably be 5-10C hotter than the bottom, but you're still well below the 90+ danger zone for GPUs.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy;14377746*
> The other thing that I noticed a few weeks ago when setting up my fan profiles, Q-Fan will only work with 4-pin PWM fans on the CPU headers while the Chassis headers will work with 3-pin.


That could explain it, the Noctua fan is 3 pin. Grrr...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.Doofy;14378057*
> 65-70 are great temps for a GPU under load, especially in SLI. Is there something else you're worried about?
> 
> Now, if you haven't installed the cards on the GENE-Z yet and are worried about not having a gap between the cards, you're still likely to be just fine. The top card will probably be 5-10C hotter than the bottom, but you're still well below the 90+ danger zone for GPUs.


I used to run to 570s with no gaps. The top card would be about 10C hotter at 85C.








I'm not sure about the 460s but if you are running them side by side now at only 65-70C, your temps are awesome. No worries there.


----------



## marduke83

Thanks, Yeah thats exactly what I was worried about, the tiny gap between the cards, As I've only done a dummy install of the cards (still waiting on some parts to arrive) on the gene-z and was very surprised at the gap (or lack of.).
May just try it out, and if I'm not happy with it then I'll swap it.
Also I'm guessing fan noise will be louder aswell due to how close the cards are?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14378140*
> I'm not sure about the 460s but if you are running them side by side now at only 65-70C, your temps are awesome. No worries there.


They aren't really side by side as they have a single card gap between them at the moment.. I guess if worst comes to worst I can always just add another fan to help out with getting cooler air into the heatsink.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;14378168*
> Thanks, Yeah thats exactly what I was worried about, the tiny gap between the cards, As I've only done a dummy install of the cards (still waiting on some parts to arrive) on the gene-z and was very surprised at the gap (or lack of.).
> May just try it out, and if I'm not happy with it then I'll swap it.
> Also I'm guessing fan noise will be louder aswell due to how close the cards are?
> 
> They aren't really side by side as they have a single card gap between them at the moment.. I guess if worst comes to worst I can always just add another fan to help out with getting cooler air into the heatsink.


Well put it this way... I used to have a no slot gap, just like what would be on the Gene. My temps were about 85C at load (I think I was playing Mafia II maxed out including AA at 1080p at the time) and the fans were going like nuts.

I upgraded my mobo to a triple slot spacing and my temps dropped about 12C IIRC.


----------



## lagittaja

Hey I got my mobo today








One question rised about it though..
On the Gene-Z product page, it says pci-e x16 (dual x8)
If I put my graphics card to the lower one, and leaving the top slot empty, is the lower slot gonna be x8 ?
Performance difference between x16 and x8 is minor so I don't worry about that.
Figured that I would just ask since I'm wondering bout it


----------



## Abula

I already bought a Gene Z, still on route, just wondering one thing. A friend that owns it already said that the Asus Suite is inacurate for temp reading, most of the time 10C difference with HWmonitor/Realtemp/CoreTemp. Im planning on using PWM fans to be controled by the Asus suite, but if its inaccurate i dont know..... can any owner confirm if it works accurately, if its not, ill just buy a fan controller and no pwm fans.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14378588*
> Hey I got my mobo today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question rised about it though..
> On the Gene-Z product page, it says pci-e x16 (dual x8)
> If I put my graphics card to the lower one, and leaving the top slot empty, is the lower slot gonna be x8 ?
> Performance difference between x16 and x8 is minor so I don't worry about that.
> Figured that I would just ask since I'm wondering bout it


If you put it in the lower slot with the top slot empty, it will still only run at x8. That is all that it is wired for.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14378629*
> I already bought a Gene Z, still on route, just wondering one thing. A friend that owns it already said that the Asus Suite is inacurate for temp reading, most of the time 10C difference with HWmonitor/Realtemp/CoreTemp. Im planning on using PWM fans to be controled by the Asus suite, but if its inaccurate i dont know..... can any owner confirm if it works accurately, if its not, ill just buy a fan controller and no pwm fans.


I only know that through ROG Connect I was seeing temps at about 33C load but in HWMonitor I was seeing about 40C. I use a hardware fan controller just because that is how I prefer to do it.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14378588*
> Performance difference between x16 and x8 is minor so I don't worry about that.


I also placed mine in the lower one for better air flow because I know the performance difference is minor. Also, current video card is temporary.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14378675*
> If you put it in the lower slot with the top slot empty, it will still only run at x8. That is all that it is wired for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14378757*
> I also placed mine in the lower one for better air flow because I know the performance difference is minor. Also, current video card is temporary.


Yeah.
Well, I'm only putting my 560Ti in the lower slot because I'm gonna install AXP on it. And I didn't think it through when I ordered the lian li case..
If I put the gpu with the axp on the top slot the hdd cage is gonna interfere.
So, lower slot it is then.
Thanks for your input guys


----------



## dotcom

I heard that the GTX 580 has problems with this motherboard. Is it true?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotcom;14379288*
> I heard that the GTX 580 has problems with this motherboard. Is it true?


Not sure about such a broad statement. I dunno if anyone here is using a 580 of the top of my head. I am using a 570 with no problems. Actually I think ablearcher is using a 580. And another guy is using a 590 even.


----------



## dotcom

Nah it was just a few people and the complaints were from March. I think it will be fine. I was just wondering because I jut ordered the 580 and Maximus IV.


----------



## rysiu342

Hey guys what is sound card really good in this board? Worth to choose it instead of asrock z68 extreme 4?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snow-Okami;14095518*
> Just an FYI: For anyone who is getting the random freezing (computer completely freezes, no error and freezes your network/router) it seems the default or *auto* ASUS RAM timings/settings are a bit off.
> 
> The problem can be corrected by installing their MemTweakIt application and going into their Maximus IV GENE-Z DRAM QVL (found here) and looking up your memory and setting the timings to their proper factory defaults. If you need to fix the frequency it can be done in the UEFI bios.
> 
> In my case they were 9-9-9-24 yet it came out 9-9-9-29 for some odd reason. I spent almost 2 days tearing out my hair trying to figure out the cause of the issue without anything to go off of. For a while I thought it was my Nvidia drivers not playing nice with some of the games I was running. I didn't even think of this as the culprit until I did reading around as I hadn't OCed anything.


thank you !! Nice find, as i can tell you, freezes also happen to other motherboards, i had such of these freezes on asrock extreme 4 p67.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


Hey guys what is sound card really good in this board?


I think it's nice... I'm no more using extra sound card for a long time already. I don't listen to Mozart and don't have a HD sound setup but I have a nice TEAC ref system and sometime I use headphones and I'm pleased with onboard sound.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*NOTE REGARDING **: Max4Gene-Z68 Missing X-Fi2 SupremeFX decal/sticker*








As many of you are aware, ASUS had an issue and many of us that bought the earlier batch of boards didn't receive this little sticker/decal on our boards. Not having one will *NOT* effect the way your system performs in the least, however I have been informed through *Gary Key* the *TeamROG Moderator* @ http://www.asusrog.com/forums, that ASUS will take care of those individuals who did not receive it, and has labels arriving from the manufacturing facility next week. So if you WANT one, I suggest going to this link and adding your name to the list of people requesting one ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip ... good luck.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NOTE REGARDING **: Max4Gene-Z68 Missing X-Fi2 SupremeFX decal/sticker*








As many of you are aware, ASUS had an issue and many of us that bought the earlier batch of boards didn't receive this little sticker/decal on our boards. Not having one will *NOT* effect the way your system performs in the least, however I have been informed through *Gary Key* the *TeamROG Moderator* @ http://www.asusrog.com/forums, that ASUS will take care of those individuals who did not receive it, and has labels arriving from the manufacturing facility next week. So if you WANT one, I suggest going to this link and adding your name to the list of people requesting one ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip ... good luck.










Woot! Ty~


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NOTE REGARDING **: Max4Gene-Z68 Missing X-Fi2 SupremeFX decal/sticker*








As many of you are aware, ASUS had an issue and many of us that bought the earlier batch of boards didn't receive this little sticker/decal on our boards. Not having one will *NOT* effect the way your system performs in the least, however I have been informed through *Gary Key* the *TeamROG Moderator* @ http://www.asusrog.com/forums, that ASUS will take care of those individuals who did not receive it, and has labels arriving from the manufacturing facility next week. So if you WANT one, I suggest going to this link and adding your name to the list of people requesting one ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip ... good luck.










Thanks LA. Are you sure that's the right link? I clicked on it, but don't see a list of names of ppl. requesting the sticker.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Thanks LA. Are you sure that's the right link? I clicked on it, but don't see a list of names of ppl. requesting the sticker.


*Yep ... just I'm the first on the list







and I see now you're second









Please when posting to the thread on the ROG Forum, do so in the same manner, just state you bought a board with missing sticker/decal and would like to know if you too can receive one. Gary Key will most likely send you a PM and get shipping & board serial # from you to start the process. *


----------



## Aeropath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NOTE REGARDING **: Max4Gene-Z68 Missing X-Fi2 SupremeFX decal/sticker*








As many of you are aware, ASUS had an issue and many of us that bought the earlier batch of boards didn't receive this little sticker/decal on our boards. Not having one will *NOT* effect the way your system performs in the least, however I have been informed through *Gary Key* the *TeamROG Moderator* @ http://www.asusrog.com/forums, that ASUS will take care of those individuals who did not receive it, and has labels arriving from the manufacturing facility next week. So if you WANT one, I suggest going to this link and adding your name to the list of people requesting one ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip ... good luck.










Woot glad something came of my thread I made over there, off to send him a PM.


----------



## rheicel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NOTE REGARDING **: Max4Gene-Z68 Missing X-Fi2 SupremeFX decal/sticker*








As many of you are aware, ASUS had an issue and many of us that bought the earlier batch of boards didn't receive this little sticker/decal on our boards. Not having one will *NOT* effect the way your system performs in the least, however I have been informed through *Gary Key* the *TeamROG Moderator* @ http://www.asusrog.com/forums, that ASUS will take care of those individuals who did not receive it, and has labels arriving from the manufacturing facility next week. So if you WANT one, I suggest going to this link and adding your name to the list of people requesting one ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...l-sticker-chip ... good luck.










nice, they should send a new board with the Xi-Fi decal on it as a complement


----------



## sintricate

Just registered over there to PM Gary about the missing decal. I found this thread before I even opened my box, checked it out and boom, mine is missing too. Just got my board today









The board along with all my other parts are sitting on my desk waiting for my case and power supply...


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


There is new intel lan driver, rst driver, realtek sound driver. Asus website for driver is always slow...


Where are you finding these drivers and which exact driver do you know to download?


----------



## subnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


Where are you finding these drivers and which exact driver do you know to download?


Here:

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download

Realtek Drivers under Audio section.

X-Fi Software under Utilities.


----------



## S2000Gan

why is my motherboard temp displaying as -6.0 or -7.0 *C? 
AI Suit keeps giving me warning messages that its -x.0*C

Infact ive been having alot of annoyances from Probe II:

[07/28/2011 at 05:02 pm] Vcore 0.016 Abnormal
[07/28/2011 at 05:02 pm] Vcore 1.200 Normal
[07/28/2011 at 05:12 pm] +5V 10.200 Abnormal
[07/28/2011 at 05:12 pm] +5V 5.240 Normal
[07/28/2011 at 05:16 pm] MotherBoard -8.0 Abnormal
[07/28/2011 at 05:16 pm] Chassis fan 2 689 Normal
[07/28/2011 at 05:21 pm] MotherBoard -6.0 Abnormal
[07/28/2011 at 05:57 pm] +12V 0.000 Abnormal
[07/28/2011 at 05:57 pm] +12V 12.096 Normal

My power supply is a Corsair HX650 so I dont think that its really doing these Abnormal Voltages Probe II seems to be reporting and whats with this -0*C temps?


----------



## lagittaja

I LOVE THIS MOTHERBOARD















/caps
Currently running prime95 blend with 50x100, 1.475v, LLC75% and digi+vrm cpu current protection 140%
cpu-z 1.58 shows vcore of 1.480v
With my previous -M Pro I couldn't even run 4,8Ghz at the same voltages








Difference is like night and day









About the decal, I didn't even look if mine had one, and I really don't care..
E:
Running my prime, figured I'd snap a proof that I actually own this


----------



## RussellG

I haven't tried overclocking yet.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Let me apologize in advance for asking a question that is probably answered somewhere in this thread, but at 120 pages, I'm a little overwhelmed.

I plan on buying this MB and dropping it in a new Arc Midi case with a Core i5-2400...and may overclock a bit after I get up and running. What I would like to know is if folks have recommendations for RAM. I want at least 4GB, but am tempted to go with 8GB. I keep my systems for 3 to 4 years.

I have built about half a dozen systems, but am by no means up on what the current state of affairs is...so next I'll be researching GPUs and PSUs, but the memory is one that I wanted to get the opinion of the real experts. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks much.

Scuba


----------



## S2000Gan

do you ever use all 4GB of RAM?


----------



## RussellG

G.skill and Corsair memory seem to be the most popular, though this board should be compatible with pretty much anything out there.

Here's a link to Asus' memory compatibility list.

http://support.asus.com/QVL.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=Maximus%20IV%20GENE-Z&os=&hashedid=nKcJ3Ac58hWxiR0F

As for capacity, there's little reason to NOT go with 2x4GB, especially if you will indeed use the system for 4 years (though, if you are getting 8GB, make sure you have a 64-bit OS). Given that, say, a pair of 2GB Corsair Vengeance sticks are $45 (at Newegg) and a pair of 4GB sticks are $65, it seems like an easy decision to make. This is just the first memory I laid eyes on when I got there. I saw a 2x4GB G.skill set going for $55 the other day.


----------



## S2000Gan

I got 8GB because I wanted Red Vengeance sticks but 4 is about all most people need


----------



## Rhialto

What do you guys use for StressTesting your system these days?

CPU/Memory: SuperPiMod and OCCT?
GPU: FurMark?


----------



## S2000Gan

GPU: Furmark or 3Dmark11
CPU: IntelBurnTest


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14387217*
> I got 8GB because I wanted Red Vengeance sticks but 4 is about all most people need


Most of us don't need 4 cores, or hyperthreading, or 2TB of storage, 8 phases of power for the CPU...ad nauseam.

Would this thread...no...this FORUM exist if we simply bought what we need and nothing more?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14387614*
> Most of us don't need 4 cores, or hyperthreading, or 2TB of storage, 8 phases of power for the CPU...ad nauseam.
> 
> Would this thread...no...this FORUM exist if we simply bought what we need and nothing more?


Couldn't agree more. I bought 16GB because, well because it was $7.50/GB


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14387167*
> do you ever use all 4GB of RAM?


Routinely.

Software developer. While working, I have an IDE, application server (JBoss, WebLogic) and an RDBMS running. That is in addition to a comination of browser (multiple windows), UML tool, defect tracking tool, SSH windows, spreadsheets/word docs (with requirements, use cases, etc)...open on multiple monitors.

At times, that is native on the OS...and other times I run VirtualBox and VMWare player...with multiple VMs running.

Usually also streaming something.

4GB is actually tight...and when you are running VMs, you cannot have enough memory.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14387629*
> Couldn't agree more. I bought 16GB because, well because it was $7.50/GB


Absolutely. I don't need my 16GB at all. I don't even come close. But at the $65 or so I paid per pair, it was an incredibly minor investment.

Besides, I have my eyes on creating a ramdrive...so perhaps I will use it after all


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14387614*
> Most of us don't need 4 cores, or hyperthreading, or 2TB of storage, 8 phases of power for the CPU...ad nauseam.
> 
> Would this thread...no...this FORUM exist if we simply bought what we need and nothing more?


Props to you.


----------



## S2000Gan

I just started needing a quad having started playing Bad Company 2 my dual core was chugging too much


----------



## S2000Gan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA;14387671*
> Routinely.
> 
> Software developer. While working, I have an IDE, application server (JBoss, WebLogic) and an RDBMS running. That is in addition to a comination of browser (multiple windows), UML tool, defect tracking tool, SSH windows, spreadsheets/word docs (with requirements, use cases, etc)...open on multiple monitors.
> 
> At times, that is native on the OS...and other times I run VirtualBox and VMWare player...with multiple VMs running.
> 
> Usually also streaming something.
> 
> 4GB is actually tight...and when you are running VMs, you cannot have enough memory.


Ahh yeah I have friends who do alot of VMs and they need ALOT of RAM...they say 8 is the min 16 is nice and more if possible lol


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA;14387671*
> Routinely.
> 
> Software developer. While working, I have an IDE, application server (JBoss, WebLogic) and an RDBMS running. That is in addition to a comination of browser (multiple windows), UML tool, defect tracking tool, SSH windows, spreadsheets/word docs (with requirements, use cases, etc)...open on multiple monitors.
> 
> At times, that is native on the OS...and other times I run VirtualBox and VMWare player...with multiple VMs running.
> 
> Usually also streaming something.
> 
> 4GB is actually tight...and when you are running VMs, you cannot have enough memory.


BTW, my other critical application is COD MW Black Ops


----------



## sintricate

Wasn't going to open things up until my case got here but it was all just sitting there staring at me...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14387720*
> I just started needing a quad having started playing Bad Company 2 my dual core was chugging too much


I plan to find a way to utilize all this hardware soon as well =D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14387785*
> Wasn't going to open things up until my case got here but it was all just sitting there staring at me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Atta boy!

Cases are for chumps. Cool kids use a cardboard box.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14385359*
> why is my motherboard temp displaying as -6.0 or -7.0 *C?
> AI Suit keeps giving me warning messages that its -x.0*C
> 
> Infact ive been having alot of annoyances from Probe II:
> 
> [07/28/2011 at 05:02 pm] Vcore 0.016 Abnormal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:02 pm] Vcore 1.200 Normal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:12 pm] +5V 10.200 Abnormal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:12 pm] +5V 5.240 Normal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:16 pm] MotherBoard -8.0 Abnormal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:16 pm] Chassis fan 2 689 Normal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:21 pm] MotherBoard -6.0 Abnormal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:57 pm] +12V 0.000 Abnormal
> [07/28/2011 at 05:57 pm] +12V 12.096 Normal
> 
> My power supply is a Corsair HX650 so I dont think that its really doing these Abnormal Voltages Probe II seems to be reporting and whats with this -0*C temps?


Are you running any other software that reports temps such as AIDA64 or TruTemp? If so, you are getting a conflict. AISuite doesn't play nice with other software. After getting my OC set I usually disable AISuite and use AIDA64 since it also reports my other temps. I don't think I have ever had a ROG board that did not have this issue, the software has never worked properly when other software is being used.

The other thing that could be causing it is if your OC is not completely stable, low voltage for instance. It's more annoying than anything.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14387824*
> Atta boy!
> 
> Cases are for chumps. Cool kids use a cardboard box.


Can I run it on cardboard with no issues?


----------



## Ovlazek

@Scuba Steve
8GB is the bare minimum I would recommend today. For a few reasons.
-DDR3 is SOO cheap right now.
-4GB just doesn't cut it anymore. I only had 4GB in my last build (which is an awesome build as well) but ram was actually my bottleneck in gaming. I was playing through Crysis Warhead and I was at about 98% ram usage. I don't know about you but I like to have some headroom. Especially if I am keeping my build for 4 years or so.

Also, I think you mentioned you were going to get a 2400 with intent to overclock?
You won't get very far with that chip if you do.
Sandy Bridge overclocking is multiplier based. the 2400 has a very limited multiplier so you would probably be stuck overclocking your base clock of 100mhz to about 103 or 105 if you are lucky.
If you really want to overclock get a k series sku like the i5 2500k as it has an unlocked multiplier up to like 57 or something like that. (In theory able to go as high as 5.7Ghz or so.)


----------



## sintricate

Speaking of overclocking, I typed my batch number for my 2600k in google and there's a guy boasting about his 5.7GHz OC. *Crossing fingers* for a good chip.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14387880*
> Can I run it on cardboard with no issues?


I've done it. I don't know if I should have. When I was modding my case, my **** sat assembled and running on top of the motherboard box on my desk's top shelf. It stayed that way for three weeks (I was very lazy about finishing the case). Your mileage may vary. Don't try this at home. Or at least don't blame me if you **** it up =D

EDIT: I just remembered. I had an old school DOS box running without a case for like two years, wayyyy back in the day...before I discovered DOSBox







. It worked fine.


----------



## sintricate

I just noticed the 8pin power connector on the board has that thing blocking 4 of the pins, what's the deal with that? I saw someone mention this a few pages back but I can't find it.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14387958*
> I just noticed the 8pin power connector on the board has that thing blocking 4 of the pins, what's the deal with that? I saw someone mention this a few pages back but I can't find it.


Some PSU's only have 1 4-pin CPU connector. It's just blocking the one that you shouldn't use if you only have 1 connector.


----------



## ReanimationXP

Yes, if you have an 8-pin remove the plastic cap.


----------



## ReanimationXP

*Asking again, sorry. My BIOS takes a very long time, upwards of 30 seconds to actually see windows start to load. Is anyone else seeing this? Am I correct in thinking the BIOS section of a reboot should be 5-10 seconds, not 30?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14361195*
> *Hmmm, Interesting ? I counted about 15 seconds from the time I hit the POWER ON Switch until I see the ASUS ROG BIOS splash screen and then about another 25 seconds after that until I'm at my WIN 7 Password Login. That's faster than I was used to on my old system/board so to me it seems quick ?*


Maybe from on to windows login it's quicker, (maybe you added an SSD?) but typically the time the computer is in BIOS should be VERY minimal, or at least configurable as such. This board seems to f**k around for 15 seconds, then kick the video on. Even if RAID and the secondary SATA controller is disabled. What gives? W_T_F is it doing? Consumer computers are at the windows loading logo in under 5 seconds.


----------



## sintricate

I'm having some real issues here... hopefully it's something simple I missed.

I plugged my board in, plugged in my OS hdd from my old computer and tried to boot to windows but after the windows animation, it just restarts. I don't even see a bios screen. My screen turns on, blanks out until the windows animation comes up and then retarts. I keep getting that over and over.
Also, sometimes my keyboard works and sometimes it doesnt all of a sudden... not sure whats going on.

I'm using the onboard video at the moment. I'd like to get this solved asap


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*ReanimationXP,

Sounds like you need to ask this on http://www.asusrog.com/forums maybe Brian, Raja, Mason or Gary (the ASUS guys) can answer you.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14388945*
> I'm having some real issues here... hopefully it's something simple I missed ..... I'm using the onboard video at the moment. I'd like to get this solved asap


*Read ALL the posts about people trying to re-use HDD w/ OS from their OLD previous systems on the NEW board having problems ... suggest a re-format and CLEAN install of windows so ALL current and proper drivers get installed, don't try to re-use the old drivers and develop conflicts like you are reporting has usually been the fix.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14387958*
> I just noticed the 8pin power connector on the board has that thing blocking 4 of the pins, what's the deal with that? I saw someone mention this a few pages back but I can't find it.


*Yep that was me ... http://www.overclock.net/14262202-post711.html ...







take it off and plug in 8 if ya got 'em.*


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14388945*
> I'm having some real issues here... hopefully it's something simple I missed.
> 
> I plugged my board in, plugged in my OS hdd from my old computer and tried to boot to windows but after the windows animation, it just restarts. I don't even see a bios screen. My screen turns on, blanks out until the windows animation comes up and then retarts. I keep getting that over and over.
> Also, sometimes my keyboard works and sometimes it doesnt all of a sudden... not sure whats going on.
> 
> I'm using the onboard video at the moment. I'd like to get this solved asap


Sounds like an AHCI / RAID mode problem to me. Have you tried playing with the SATA mode? Try cycling through and either turning on or off ACHI / RAID mode.


----------



## shrimpsiumai

CPU idle temp is *40C*...







Someone please help.

I see you most people averaging low 30's when system is complete idled (sitting on windows 7 desktop). What's going on and why is my cpu so warm?

As far as fans on the case goes, I have 1-120mm fan in the front and 1-95mm fan in the back. Planning to add 2 more intake fans on the side later but my idle temp shouldn't even differ that much after.

For CPU cooling, I'm using Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with Low-Noise Adaptor (spinning at ~1300rpm pushing 52,6 m³/h of air) on both push-pull fans. Cooler is oriented horizontally so the air is pulled from the front of the case and exits toward the rear where the 92mm exhaust fan is.

Thermal Compound is XIGMATEK PTI-G4512, which came free with the Noctura from the egg. I used the plastic applicator and spread the compound around the cpu. However, after putting the cooler down on the cpu, I decided to change the orientation of the cooler so I pulled the cooler off the cpu and added another small-sized bead of compound in the middle of the cpu. I didn't smooth out the compound the second time I attached the cooler.

What could it be? I tried to explained everything that might be relevant to the scenario. Thanks for your help!


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP;14389020*
> Sounds like an AHCI / RAID mode problem to me. Have you tried playing with the SATA mode? Try cycling through and either turning on or off ACHI / RAID mode.


Thats exactly what it was... you're the man


----------



## S2000Gan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14388945*
> I'm having some real issues here... hopefully it's something simple I missed.
> 
> I plugged my board in, plugged in my OS hdd from my old computer and tried to boot to windows but after the windows animation, it just restarts. I don't even see a bios screen. My screen turns on, blanks out until the windows animation comes up and then retarts. I keep getting that over and over.
> Also, sometimes my keyboard works and sometimes it doesnt all of a sudden... not sure whats going on.
> 
> I'm using the onboard video at the moment. I'd like to get this solved asap


you may need to reinstall windows apparently windows doesnt like being run on new motherboards


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;14389040*
> CPU idle temp is *40C*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help.
> 
> I see you most people averaging low 30's when system is complete idled (sitting on windows 7 desktop). What's going on and why is my cpu so warm?
> 
> As far as fans on the case goes, I have 1-120mm fan in the front and 1-95mm fan in the back. Planning to add 2 more intake fans on the side later but my idle temp shouldn't even differ that much after.
> 
> For CPU cooling, I'm using Noctura NH-U9B SE2 with Low-Noise Adaptor (spinning at ~1300rpm pushing 52,6 m³/h of air) on both push-pull fans. Cooler is oriented horizontally so the air is pulled from the front of the case and exits toward the rear where the 92mm exhaust fan is.
> 
> Thermal Compound is XIGMATEK PTI-G4512, which came free with the Noctura from the egg. I used the plastic applicator and spread the compound around the cpu. However, after putting the cooler down on the cpu, I decided to change the orientation of the cooler so I pulled the cooler off the cpu and added another small-sized bead of compound in the middle of the cpu. I didn't smooth out the compound the second time I attached the cooler.
> 
> What could it be? I tried to explained everything that might be relevant to the scenario. Thanks for your help!


When you seat a heatsink, you need to be very sure of its' orientation beforehand. Picking up a heatsink covered in goop and replacing it creates bubbles of air in the thermal compound which become superheated and prevent your cooler from cooling properly. Yank the heatsink, clean off the CPU and the heatsink block entirely. Make a blob on top of the CPU core the size of a large piece of rice (you can even do this outside of the mobo if you're careful putting it back in). Use a credit card to spread it over the entire CPU core, leaving no bare areas and making sure the thickness of the paste is the thickness of a credit card at most. Even a very thin layer should be adequate. Don't use too much. Make sure it is smooth and there are no bubbles or craters. Think the perfect peanut butter sandwich







Place the heatsink straight down in the orientation it will lay to rest finally, and secure it in. This is sometimes difficult depending on the heatsink's design, but do the best you can not to move it around on the CPU core. This will help with heat transfer.


----------



## blah238

I don't even bother spreading it with a credit card, just do a rice-grain sized dot in the middle of the CPU and install the HSF. The paste will spread itself out better (less air pockets) than you could hope for with spreading it out manually. Remember that the compound is just there to fill in the microscopic gaps in the surface of the heatspreader and heatsink... the amount you actually need for the best performance is very small, and you don't need to cover the entire heatspreader, just the area above the cores themselves.

edit: Video!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4[/ame[/URL]]

Temps in the low 30s idle, low 60s load at 1.45V/4.8GHz. Using Shin-Etsu paste but Arctic Silver 5 is good as well.


----------



## sintricate

Could anyone tell me why the BIOS has all 4 cores as active but I only see 2 cores/4 threads in Windows?

*edit: Got my core number issue straightened out when I did a new windows installation.*


----------



## Retrolock

I didn't reinstall windows 7 with mine. Just ran the driver installers from the cd and uninstalled a couple of asrock's utilities. From p67 to asus z68 sweet!


----------



## Synomenon

I started getting BSODs when I tried just booting from my existing install. Booted to safe mode, uninstalled all previous motherboard related drivers and it still kept BSOD'ing so I had to do a fresh install.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;14389040*
> CPU idle temp is *40C*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help.
> 
> I see you most people averaging low 30's when system is complete idled (sitting on windows 7 desktop). What's going on and why is my cpu so warm?
> 
> As far as fans on the case goes, I have 1-120mm fan in the front and 1-95mm fan in the back. Planning to add 2 more intake fans on the side later but my idle temp shouldn't even differ that much after.
> 
> For CPU cooling, I'm using Noctura NH-U9B SE2 with Low-Noise Adaptor (spinning at ~1300rpm pushing 52,6 m³/h of air) on both push-pull fans. Cooler is oriented horizontally so the air is pulled from the front of the case and exits toward the rear where the 92mm exhaust fan is.
> 
> Thermal Compound is XIGMATEK PTI-G4512, which came free with the Noctura from the egg. I used the plastic applicator and spread the compound around the cpu. However, after putting the cooler down on the cpu, I decided to change the orientation of the cooler so I pulled the cooler off the cpu and added another small-sized bead of compound in the middle of the cpu. I didn't smooth out the compound the second time I attached the cooler.
> 
> What could it be? I tried to explained everything that might be relevant to the scenario. Thanks for your help!


Reapply the TIM but make sure you clean all the old TIM off first. Someone helpful has already posted the video I had in mind!









If that doesnt change anything, your idle temps are pretty useless anyway. I'd be more interested in your load temperatures, make sure they are good before you go changing anything.

Plus, i used to have a bug or sensor problem where my E7500 idle never went under 45c on my intel mATX board but on my Gigabyte ATX board it was about 33c. They were in the exactly same setup aswell.


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14389625*
> Could anyone tell me why the BIOS has all 4 cores as active but I only see 2 cores/4 threads in Windows?


For what CPU? Are you sure you actually have 4 cores? Stupid question I know, but a lot of people get confused with hyperthreading.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP;14389797*
> For what CPU? Are you sure you actually have 4 cores? Stupid question I know, but a lot of people get confused with hyperthreading.


A 2600K, it says it in his sig...


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP;14389797*
> For what CPU? Are you sure you actually have 4 cores? Stupid question I know, but a lot of people get confused with hyperthreading.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14389805*
> A 2600K, it says it in his sig...


Yup, 2600k.


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238;14389350*
> I don't even bother spreading it with a credit card, just do a rice-grain sized dot in the middle of the CPU and install the HSF. The paste will spread itself out better (less air pockets) than you could hope for with spreading it out manually. Remember that the compound is just there to fill in the microscopic gaps in the surface of the heatspreader and heatsink... the amount you actually need for the best performance is very small, and you don't need to cover the entire heatspreader, just the area above the cores themselves.
> 
> edit: Video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps in the low 30s idle, low 60s load at 1.45V/4.8GHz. Using Shin-Etsu paste but Arctic Silver 5 is good as well.


Good post. The cross method is going to be my new favorite


----------



## ReanimationXP

*Curious one last time here.. Could a couple of you do a test and contribute your times? My BIOS takes a very long time, upwards of 30 seconds to actually see windows start to load. (Boot the HDD). Is anyone else seeing this? Am I correct in thinking the BIOS section of a reboot should be 5-10 seconds, not 30?*


----------



## utnorris

I have RAID enabled, but it still only takes maybe 15 seconds to get to the Windows loading screen.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP;14389830*
> *Curious one last time here.. Could a couple of you do a test and contribute your times? My BIOS takes a very long time, upwards of 30 seconds to actually see windows start to load. (Boot the HDD). Is anyone else seeing this? Am I correct in thinking the BIOS section of a reboot should be 5-10 seconds, not 30?*


I believe someone suggested you goto the ASUS ROG forums.

The helps on page 128.


----------



## ReanimationXP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14389939*
> I believe someone suggested you goto the ASUS ROG forums.
> 
> The helps on page 128.


Are you implying I'm not allowed to ask the experience of other users here? I'm doing both.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReanimationXP;14390203*
> Are you implying I'm not allowed to ask the experience of other users here? I'm doing both.


No...

To be honest I thought you missed the advice posted on here, i was only trying to help buddy.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;14389040*
> CPU idle temp is *40C*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help.


Where do you read the temperature?

Mine is also 40-42 with Real Temp now that I have enabled the automatic 4.6GHz OC.
Quote:


> For CPU cooling, I'm using Noctura NH-U9B SE2 with Low-Noise Adaptor


Same cooler but without adaptor and I cannot hear it. BIOS was reporting 1900rpm while Noctua spec says it should be 1600rpm.








Quote:


> Thermal Compound is XIGMATEK PTI-G4512, which came free with the Noctura from the egg.


This cooler comes with NT-1 from Noctua. Do you mean you got an extra free item when buying this cooler?


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14390566*
> Where do you read the temperature?
> 
> Mine is also 40-42 with Real Temp now that I have enabled the automatic 4.6GHz OC.


I read temp from asus bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14390566*
> This cooler comes with NT-1 from Noctua. Do you mean you got an extra free item when buying this cooler?


I got 1 free item with the cooler, which is the XIGMATEK PTI-G4512. Which thermal compound should I use? The one that came with Noctua HSF or the Xigmatek?

Thanks for the replies guys. You guys are the best. I feel like a family here! I will reset HSF and report back.


----------



## lagittaja

Sorry, it's just bugging me.. *NOCTUA*

And use the NT-H1, afaik it is better than that Xigmatek.


----------



## RussellG

I did some preliminary overclocking last night. Hit 4.6GHz at stock voltage with absolutely no effort. I just changed a few BIOS settings and rebooted.

I will certainly try for more soon!


----------



## LocutusH

NEW GENE-Z BIOS 0403


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


NEW GENE-Z BIOS 0403


Their bios # bewilders me.... Went from 0208 -> 0650 and now 0403. wth?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


Their bios # bewilders me.... Went from 0208 -> 0650 and now 0403. wth?


The 0430 seems to be an official release, while the 0650 was (and is) a beta.


----------



## Retrolock

I'm using the beta bios by AndreYang of xtremesys with 3dm01 tweaks


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I did some preliminary overclocking last night. Hit 4.6GHz at stock voltage with absolutely no effort. I just changed a few BIOS settings and rebooted.


Did the same, the only two change I made was CPU Level Up where I selected 4.6 and Ai Overclock Tuner where I selected XMP so my memory get the perfect setting.

Did you also use the CPU Level Up or you did it manually?


----------



## snakemed

OS install finally resolved...









Now I am looking for a good USB Wireless Internet device that will work well with Windows 7, 64-bit. I bought a Rosewell unit, but I am having problems. The Router I have is a Linksys WRT54GS and the Rosewell USB device is an "N" device that should be backwords compatible. It drops connection constantly. I need help, any thoughts?

Still my Friday evening "adult beverage" arrives 2-hours ahead of LA_Kings_Fan's, so life isn't all bad!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


CPU idle temp is *40C*...







Someone please help.

I see you most people averaging low 30's when system is complete idled (sitting on windows 7 desktop). What's going on and why is my cpu so warm?

For CPU cooling, I'm using Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with Low-Noise Adaptor (spinning at ~1300rpm pushing 52,6 mÂ³/h of air) on both push-pull fans. Cooler is oriented horizontally so the air is pulled from the front of the case and exits toward the rear where the 92mm exhaust fan is.

Thermal Compound is XIGMATEK PTI-G4512, which came free with the Noctura from the egg. I used the plastic applicator and spread the compound around the cpu. However, after putting the cooler down on the cpu, I decided to change the orientation of the cooler so I pulled the cooler off the cpu and added another small-sized bead of compound in the middle of the cpu. I didn't smooth out the compound the second time I attached the cooler.


*shrimpsiumai, others gave you the correct advice before about the issue's w/ air pockets in the Thermal Compound, I just wanted to add ...

WHY are you using the Low-Noise Adapter cables on your Noctua NH-U9B ??? I have the same CPU cooler, and it's quiet as can be already w/o the LNA's ... take those stupid things OFF and you'll get better air movement through the cooling fins and on the heatpipes !!!

Did you even try running it w/o the LNA's at first ? I can't imagine you did, because I can't hear them at all in my case, yours shouldn't be that much different ?*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Did the same, the only two change I made was CPU Level Up where I selected 4.6 and Ai Overclock Tuner where I selected XMP so my memory get the perfect setting.

Did you also use the CPU Level Up or you did it manually?


Manually. I tried the CPU level up thing and it didn't do anything. That's when I decided that I would do it the proper way.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


a good USB Wireless Internet device


Oxymoron?

In my experience, USB wireless devices drop connections all the damn time. It's what they do best.

I ******* hate the things.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Oxymoron?

In my experience, USB wireless devices drop connections all the damn time. It's what they do best.

I ******* hate the things.


Same experience with USB wifi adapters. They all suck.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Same experience with USB wifi adapters. They all suck.


No way should a desktop ever be wireless as far as I am concerned. The only things that should be wireless are laptops and other handhelds.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Manually. I tried the CPU level up thing and it didn't do anything. That's when I decided that I would do it the proper way.


Weird... works like a charm. It takes care of everything else. I forgot that I had to change the PLL thing to disable (was to auto), otherwise it was not waking up from standby.

Now of course I could try to manually play with it for higher OC but 4.6 is plenty enough for me.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


As it stands right now, I cannot personally recommend this board. I am having issues with graphics card detection, a problem which another owner is having. I, in good conscience cannot recommend it as a performance board, but it is doing fine as an integrated graphics board. Albeit an overpriced one.


*Changed your mind yet ?







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


NEW GENE-Z BIOS 0403


*Very ODD, I went to ... http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download ... and under Win7 64 bit they not only DO NOT have any NEW bios up, they've also REMOVED the #0650 BETA BIOS !

I'd still stick w/ #0208 (1st/original BIOS) until otherwise notified.*


----------



## utnorris

I will to to update my bios when I have an issue. Right now 208 is working perfectly for me, so unless it improves OC'ing, I have no need to change, but that's just me. If it's based on the 650 bios then hopefully they resolved some of the issues.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Same experience with USB wifi adapters. They all suck.


I have a Dlink wifi adapter that i've owned for years that works without issues. I don't use it on my desktop but whenever I have another system to work on, I slap it on there and it works great. They're not all bad









Does anyone have any idea why I can't see my post screen or a splash screen of any kind? When I start up my system, the screen just stays blank until I see windows load (very quickly by the way







)


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14395923*
> I have a Dlink wifi adapter that i've owned for years that works without issues. I don't use it on my desktop but whenever I have another system to work on, I slap it on there and it works great. They're not all bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why I can't see my post screen or a splash screen of any kind? When I start up my system, the screen just stays blank until I see windows load (very quickly by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is your monitor connected via an HDMI port?


----------



## sintricate

Yes, I'm using the iGPU.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14396649*
> Yes, I'm using the iGPU.


A lot of people have reported that, for whatever reason, it takes longer for monitors connected via HDMI to start displaying anything. So you end up missing the first half of the boot sequence, though it's still happening. What you're experiencing is normal, though I still wonder why.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14396675*
> A lot of people have reported that, for whatever reason, it takes longer for monitors connected via HDMI to start displaying anything. So you end up missing the first half of the boot sequence, though it's still happening. What you're experiencing is normal, though I still wonder why.


Thanks, I kind of figured it was something like that.

On another note, OC'ing with these boards is a bit overwhelming to me. I'm so used to my old Q9550 and the EP45-UD3P. Back then it was just crank up the FSB and up the Vcore!

I'm at 4.5GHz @ 1.3v so far. I notice one of my cores is just over 10 degrees cooler than the other 3...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14396709*
> Thanks, I kind of figured it was something like that.
> 
> On another note, OC'ing with these boards is a bit overwhelming to me. I'm so used to my old Q9550 and the EP45-UD3P. Back then it was just crank up the FSB and up the Vcore!
> 
> I'm at 4.5GHz @ 1.3v so far. I notice one of my cores is just over 10 degrees cooler than the other 3...


Yeah, me too. So many options...


----------



## Retrolock

Anyone here experiencing debug code 04, and needing to clear cmos just to boot up?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Better SSD option (For BOOT/OS Drive) ...*

CHEAPER 120 GB SSD's Options :
==============================
- Corsair Force Series 3 *CSSD-F120GB3-BK* 120GB SATA3: *$199.99*
- OCZ Agility 3 *AGT3-25SAT3-120G* 120GB SATA3: *$209.99*
- Crucial M4 *CT128M4SSD2* 128GB SATA3 : *$214.99*

EXPENSIVE 120 GB SSD's Options :
==============================
- OCZ Vertex 3 *VTX3-25SAT3-120G* 120GB SATA3: *$249.99*
_Note_: Fastest MLC SSD Benchmark Reviews has ever tested
- Crucial M4 *CT128M4SSD2CCA* 2.5" 128GB SATA3: *$249.99*
- Corsair Force Series GT *CSSD-F120GBGT-BK* 120GB SATA3: *$259.99*
_Note_: Fastest/Best Performance Award - Tweaktown

*... and WHY ?*


----------



## utnorris

If you plan to bench then go with the fastest. For everyday use, go with something cheaper like a C300 or Intel Gen 2, you will not see a difference in speed between the SATAII and SATAIII. I went from 2 x C300 SATAIII in a RAID0 to an Intel 320 160Gb single drive and cannot tell the difference unless I run a HD benchmark. Even in Vantage I see virtually no difference in the score. For mechanical drives I would do SATAIII, in fact I have two x 2TB drives in a RAID1 on my SATAIII to get the best transfer rates from them while my 160Gb SSD is connected to a SATAII port. I also have a WD 256Gb SATAII drive for my games connected to a SATAII port and the maps load just as quick as they did on the C300 RAID0 I had. With SSD's, I would stay away from Sandforce controllers due to the compression and do either the Intel or the Crucial drives. I doubt you will be disappointed.


----------



## Retrolock

Debug code 04 is cleared up. One fan header was loose lol


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14399760*
> *Better SSD option (For BOOT/OS Drive) ...*
> 
> CHEAPER 120 GB SSD's Options :
> ==============================
> - Corsair Force Series 3 *CSSD-F120GB3-BK* 120GB SATA3: *$199.99*
> - OCZ Agility 3 *AGT3-25SAT3-120G* 120GB SATA3: *$209.99*
> - Crucial M4 *CT128M4SSD2* 128GB SATA3 : *$214.99*
> 
> EXPENSIVE 120 GB SSD's Options :
> ==============================
> - OCZ Vertex 3 *VTX3-25SAT3-120G* 120GB SATA3: *$249.99*
> _Note_: Fastest MLC SSD Benchmark Reviews has ever tested
> - Crucial M4 *CT128M4SSD2CCA* 2.5" 128GB SATA3: *$249.99*
> - Corsair Force Series GT *CSSD-F120GBGT-BK* 120GB SATA3: *$259.99*
> _Note_: Fastest/Best Performance Award - Tweaktown
> 
> *... and WHY ?*


Just to clear something up, both of those Crucial drives are the same. I bought the one that's now listed as $249.99 but when I bought it, it was going for $215 along with the other one. The only difference is that the CT128M4SSD2CCA comes with a data transfer kit.

I'm enjoying my drive so far. Didn't run any benches but since I bought it to replace an HDD, it's obviously a night and day difference.


----------



## sintricate

Anyone want to tell me about changing the bus speed on this board... I mean, should I do it, how much is too much... and so on.

Like I mentioned earlier, I'm pretty lost when it comes to OCing with this board since there are just so many options compared to 775s


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14400150*
> Anyone want to tell me about changing the bus speed on this board... I mean, should I do it, how much is too much... and so on.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, I'm pretty lost when it comes to OCing with this board since there are just so many options compared to 775s


I havent overclocked my chip past 4.5Ghz at the moment and all that involved was changing the multiplier.

In SB changing the multiplier isnt even need... Just up the multiplier to 45 if you want a 4.5Ghz OC. Of course adjusting the Vcore is needed to achieve a stable overclock depending on your chip and how much you overclock it.


----------



## Alecela

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1929531










Having trouble breaking 4.7 and I'm only at 1.325 Vcore, 1.69 Vpll & 1.1 Vccsa(Vtt?) and barely 60C... Any idea?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14395414*
> *Very ODD, I went to ... http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download ... and under Win7 64 bit they not only DO NOT have any NEW bios up, they've also REMOVED the #0650 BETA BIOS !
> 
> I'd still stick w/ #0208 (1st/original BIOS) until otherwise notified.*


Its written there, that this BIOS will be posted on the official DL site on 31st july.


----------



## Synomenon

Was there a change-log posted for the new BIOS?


----------



## Kvjavs

OK finally took a break from BF3:

Updated owner's list. Remember, please post pictures or a CPU-Z screenshot. If I missed anyone, sorry, please let me know.

I ask for a picture/CPU-Z because when I get behind, it's easier for me to update when I can scroll through and see a picture rather than text of someone saying "Yeah I have one". Besides, anyone can just say "I have one". xD


----------



## LocutusH

Hmm there are some new GEIL RAM's coming:








An enhance corsa 1333mhz 1.5V 2x4GB CL9 kit would only cost ~$68... and they have lifetime warranty.. i wonder if they will be qualified for this MB...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Hmm there are some new GEIL RAM's coming:








An enhance corsa 1333mhz 1.5V 2x4GB CL9 kit would only cost ~$68... and they have lifetime warranty.. i wonder if they will be qualified for this MB...


They'll work if that's what you mean yes!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


OK finally took a break from BF3:

Updated owner's list. Remember, please post pictures or a CPU-Z screenshot. If I missed anyone, sorry, please let me know.


Thanks for adding me. One thing though, lagittaja not _laggitaja_


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Anyone want to tell me about changing the bus speed on this board... I mean, should I do it, how much is too much... and so on.


You should not change it... while we can say 101 is safe, some will change it up to 103 but since there is no real margin to play with this, I would not touch it at all. You would not see any improvement anyway.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


Thanks for adding me. One thing though, lagittaja not _laggitaja_


Fixed, sorry about that.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


You should not change it... while we can say 101 is safe, some will change it up to 103 but since there is no real margin to play with this, I would not touch it at all. You would not see any improvement anyway.


The only reason I changed it was to get a higher memory OC but I set it back to 100.


----------



## rysiu342

hey, will be there any problems installing scythe mugen 2 on this motherboard?

Also are there any known issues with this motherboard, are there any same/similar problems which were on asus p8p67 ?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Finally a good day I set my OC stable, I've told a stable 4.5 Ghz on linx & Hyper-ft for 8 hours, attention OCCT does not work with SB


----------



## sintricate

Has anyone else had any trouble installing the programs on the included disc? Everytime I go to install one of the apps I get some kind of error.


----------



## Ovlazek

Cool. So I am successfully running at 5.0Ghz now. 65C at 1.47 volts. 100% Load in IBT with 14000MB.

Next step is to dial back my voltage if I can.

I also got an invite to the BF3 alpha. Haven't really had time to game since it has been really nice outside for the last few days. It's been rainy most of the summer so far..







Oh well I'll take advantage of the sunshine while I can!


----------



## lagittaja

What kind of settings do you have? For llc and cpu current protection mainly


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14407389*
> What kind of settings do you have? For llc and cpu current protection mainly


This has just been a quick and dirty oc so far. Haven't messed with many settings yet. Changed the voltage and upped the LLC from 0 to 75. Everything else is basically default. We'll see what I can dial those back to before I become unstable.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14401891*
> Hmm there are some new GEIL RAM's coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An enhance corsa 1333mhz 1.5V 2x4GB CL9 kit would only cost ~$68... and they have lifetime warranty.. i wonder if they will be qualified for this MB...


It would be such a shame to see a board with such an awesome color scheme matched with puke yellow RAM =0


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14407678*
> It would be such a shame to see a board with such an awesome color scheme matched with puke yellow RAM =0


Maybe on the X58A-OC. That's the only board I would consider putting those in.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14407740*
> Maybe on the X58A-OC. That's the only board I would consider putting those in.


Yeah, that would make sense. Or any ASUS board from more than two years ago. They had such a terrible, inconsistent color scheme. Little bit of everything!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14407773*
> Yeah, that would make sense. Or any ASUS board from more than two years ago. They had such a terrible, inconsistent color scheme. Little bit of everything!


Yeah I know what you mean. My dad has a P5Q Deluxe. Colors everywhere. And it wasn't even the worst offender.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Those Geils might work on a Saberbooth


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14407740*
> Maybe on the X58A-OC. That's the only board I would consider putting those in.


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14407803*
> Yeah I know what you mean. My dad has a P5Q Deluxe. Colors everywhere. And it wasn't even the worst offender.


I was running a P5K until my Gene-z upgrade. The funny thing is, when I bought it, didn't care about the color scheme. I guess I've become far more geeky between then and now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14407834*
> Those Geils might work on a Saberbooth


True. True.

Throw in some Noctua fans and you have a relatively consistent color scheme.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*They'll come in BLACK ...









and PUKE GREEN ...









to offset the PUKE YELLOW/ORANGE though.














*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14407960*
> *
> and PUKE GREEN ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to offset the PUKE YELLOW/ORANGE though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now THAT's a match for those old ASUS boards.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14407960*
> *They'll come in BLACK ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and PUKE GREEN ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to offset the PUKE YELLOW/ORANGE though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohh well,

Looks like there covering the RAM colours that normally get left out.

The green would look great on the Gigabyte X58 Sniper boards or whatever their called.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14408002*
> Ohh well,
> 
> Looks like there covering the RAM colours that normally get left out.
> 
> The green would look great on the Gigabyte X58 Sniper boards or whatever their called.


I quite like those G.1 series. Kinda makes me want to swap out my UD3R for one but I don't use that comp enough (I use it more for lans when friends come over). My primary rig's case would match the boards color scheme great.
But I have told myself to wait for at least 6 months before I make any changes on any rigs. Aside from SSD's which are desperately needed in some rigs.


----------



## dizbmikuni

I just installed the xfi2 and activated it but in my sound properties it still says realtek. Is this correct or how do I change it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14408002*
> The green would look great on the Gigabyte X58 Sniper boards or whatever their called.


*The Gigabyte X58 G1 boards have a more NEON GREEN IMO ...








But IMO, I don't see how anyone could put anything BUT the G.Skill SNIPER ram onto those Gigabyte X58 G1.Guerrilla/G1.Sniper/G1.Assassin boards, to keep with the M16/Gun theme.







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14408077*
> I quite like those G.1 series.
> My primary rig's case would match the boards color scheme great.


*That Board w/ G.Skill SNIPER RAM and an nVidia color scheme case








... yeah I can dig it.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14408101*
> I just installed the xfi2 and activated it but in my sound properties it still says realtek. Is this correct or how do I change it?


*I'd assume it's correct ... as we do HAVE a realtek chip, the xfi2 addition is software only, unless I'm reading/misunderstanding your question wrong?*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14408112*
> *The Gigabyte X58 G1 boards have a more NEON GREEN IMO ...
> 
> But IMO, I don't see how anyone could put anything BUT the G.Skill SNIPER ram onto those Gigabyte X58 G1.Guerrilla/G1.Sniper/G1.Assassin boards, to keep with the M16/Gun theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahaha actually no I retract my previous statement. Those boards are too ridiculous.
But if you were to do a full nvidia rig with that board and that case, (Or the HAF nvidia cases which are so freakin' ugly) you have to do a full loop with UV tubing and fans and whatnot.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14408112*
> *The Gigabyte X58 G1 boards have a more NEON GREEN IMO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But IMO, I don't see how anyone could put anything BUT the G.Skill SNIPER ram onto those Gigabyte X58 G1.Guerrilla/G1.Sniper/G1.Assassin boards, to keep with the M16/Gun theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *That Board w/ G.Skill SNIPER RAM and an nVidia color scheme case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yeah I can dig it.*


Your so right!!

If they release them for Ivy bridge i think I may do a Nvidia or just simply a green theme.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14408151*
> Hahaha actually no I retract my previous statement. Those boards are too ridiculous.
> But if you were to do a full nvidia rig with that board and that case, (Or the HAF nvidia cases which are so freakin' ugly) you have to do a full loop with UV tubing and fans and whatnot.


*What ? oh man come on








... the Neon Green matchs with my Orange Shag carpet and Retro Pink Kitchen ...
















.. you just don't have any style or taste.














Yeah I know I just threw up in my mouth looking at that on the computer screen myself.







*


----------



## lagittaja

Woah those puke greens would match amazingly with a old color scheme of evga 780i.
Though ddr2/ddr3


----------



## RussellG

I'm kind of diggin that orange shag carpet.


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14408138*
> *I'd assume it's correct ... as we do HAVE a realtek chip, the xfi2 addition is software only, unless I'm reading/misunderstanding your question wrong?*


No I think that's right. Thanks!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14408458*
> I'm kind of diggin that orange shag carpet.


Most definitely. I was use that in my basement living room if I could find it. No joke.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14408719*
> Most definitely. I was use that in my basement living room if I could find it. No joke.


Basement, bedroom, kitchen...I wouldn't care which room.


----------



## sintricate

I posted this earlier and didn't get any response so here we go again









I can't seem to install the utilities off the DVD that came with this board. The installation just hangs and I get nothing. I've installed a bunch of other programs with no problems so I'm confused.

I also tried downloading some of them from Asus and those aren't working either.


----------



## snakemed

Not sure about the Utilities, but I do know that some of the driver updates won't take if you haven't loaded most of the Windows 7, 64-bit updates first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14408834*
> I posted this earlier and didn't get any response so here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to install the utilities off the DVD that came with this board. The installation just hangs and I get nothing. I've installed a bunch of other programs with no problems so I'm confused.
> 
> I also tried downloading some of them from Asus and those aren't working either.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14408834*
> I posted this earlier and didn't get any response so here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to install the utilities off the DVD that came with this board. The installation just hangs and I get nothing. I've installed a bunch of other programs with no problems so I'm confused.
> I also tried downloading some of them from Asus and those aren't working either.


*I assume you can get to here ?










And then when you click a selecton to install your system hangs ? or do you at least get the opening pop-up window to start loading the files and accept the license, et all ... and THEN during that it hangs ?

btw, NO I'm not having the issue's you are experiencing,

do you hear your optical drive spinning trying to copy the files off ? might be an issue with your drive ? did you do a CLEAN install of Windows from a CD off the same optical drive to know it's working with your new board ?*


----------



## snakemed

I was hoping for a decent solution qithout having to run cable through the walls and attic! ...I sort of knew what I'd hear though! Running the cat6e cable will be a f'ugly job...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14393728*
> OS install finally resolved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am looking for a good USB Wireless Internet device that will work well with Windows 7, 64-bit. I bought a Rosewell unit, but I am having problems. The Router I have is a Linksys WRT54GS and the Rosewell USB device is an "N" device that should be backwords compatible. It drops connection constantly. I need help, any thoughts?
> 
> Still my Friday evening "adult beverage" arrives 2-hours ahead of LA_Kings_Fan's, so life isn't all bad!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14408834*
> I posted this earlier and didn't get any response so here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to install the utilities off the DVD that came with this board. The installation just hangs and I get nothing. I've installed a bunch of other programs with no problems so I'm confused.
> 
> I also tried downloading some of them from Asus and those aren't working either.


Weren't you one of the people who used an old copy of win7 already installed on your hdd? If that is the case, you really do need to do a fresh install. My guess is that there are remnants of your previous set up that are conflicting with your new ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14409128*
> I was hoping for a decent solution qithout having to run cable through the walls and attic! ...I sort of knew what I'd hear though! Running the cat6e cable will be a f'ugly job...


It may not be fun, but the speed difference is worth it as far as I am concerned. On my wired desktop I get around 17.8mbps compared to my lappy's 9.53mbps (that is also when my lappy is on my desk about 18" from the router).

Edit: When I connect to my second network running of a router on my second floor (I am currently in the basement) that speed drops down to about 7.5mbps.


----------



## snakemed

If not, the drivers for the optical drive (or something else) could be farkled...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14409029*
> *I assume you can get to here?
> 
> Did you do a CLEAN install of Windows from a CD off the same optical drive to know it's working with your new board?*


----------



## snakemed

Yeah, I know you are right... Still an ugly job... I'd pay someone else to do it, but I am sure it wouldn't be done with the same attention to detail, if you know what I mean. I can feel the fiberglass-insulation itching already!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14409135*
> It may not be fun, but the speed difference is worth it as far as I am concerned. On my wired desktop I get around 17.8mbps compared to my lappy's 9.53mbps (that is also when my lappy is on my desk about 18" from the router).


----------



## utnorris

As far as ram goes I am using these now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461

Got two sets when they were $60 each, so 16Gb for $120 wasn't too bad and these are only 1.25v for 1600Mhz which leaves some room if I want to OC them. They match the color scheme pretty good. Quite honestly I am tired of the whole red/black theme of all the high end boards out there. I like the green/black of the sniper series, too bad they are Gigabyte. Anyway, really liking this board. I was thinking of taken it to quakecon this year, but I am not sure if I want to haul it down there or not. It definitely would be nice to just stay there and game all day, a nice vacation from work and the family.

By the way, this thread moves pretty quickly, probably one of the fastest growing ones I have seen.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14409029*
> *I assume you can get to here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then when you click a selecton to install your system hangs ? or do you at least get the opening pop-up window to start loading the files and accept the license, et all ... and THEN during that it hangs ?
> 
> btw, NO I'm not having the issue's you are experiencing,
> 
> do you hear your optical drive spinning trying to copy the files off ? might be an issue with your drive ? did you do a CLEAN install of Windows from a CD off the same optical drive to know it's working with your new board ?*


Yes, I can get to that screen, then I click install all or choose a single application and get one of these:










This is a fresh windows installation.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14409222*
> Yeah, I know you are right... Still an ugly job... I'd pay someone else to do it, but I am sure it wouldn't be done with the same attention to detail, if you know what I mean. I can feel the fiberglass-insulation itching already!


Hahaha I know exactly what you mean. I run a lot of my cat5e through the roof in the basement which has fiberglass drop down panels. I always wear huge gloves and long sleeve shirts when I mess with them. Then immediately take a shower.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well since everyone else is asking 2 or 3 times for questions they didn't get answered yet







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14374446*
> *Another little quirk ... anyone else using the Kaspersky A/V program that came with the board ? and get a pop-up warning at Windows StartUp ...
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\Fan Xpert\FanUtility.exe (PID: 3844) Behavior similar to PDM.Invader (loader) "_legal software that can be used by criminals for damaging your computer or personal data_". ALLOWED.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it EVERY time I start windows, and it will sometimes hang the system for a minute or two.
Click to expand...

*I get this ...










... is there some FAN file in the BIOS I need to adjust ? OR do I just forget Kaspersky and load another A/V program and hope I don't get the same issue ?*


----------



## dotcom

I've asked a few people but I just wanna be sure.

Noob question: Will a 3-slot card fit on this board?

NOOB QUESTION


----------



## subnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dotcom;14410215*
> I've asked a few people but I just wanna be sure.
> 
> Noob question: Will a 3-slot card fit on this board?
> 
> NOOB QUESTION


Yes it should, but it will block the 2nd PCIE x16 slot.


----------



## dotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet;14410302*
> Yes it should, but it will block the 2nd PCIE x16 slot.


Thank you. I have no intentions of running SLI with the particular card so it won't be a problem.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Yes, I can get to that screen, then I click install all or choose a single application and get one of these:










This is a fresh windows installation.


Have you tried the patcher? Not sure if it is listed on the Gene's download page, but I know with all the other P67/Z68 boards you need a patcher file to install AISuite otherwise you get the error you are showing. Look over at the Extreme thread to see if they have it listed.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Well since everyone else is asking 2 or 3 times for questions they didn't get answered yet







*

*I get this ...










... is there some FAN file in the BIOS I need to adjust ? OR do I just forget Kaspersky and load another A/V program and hope I don't get the same issue ?*


I always use Windows Security Essentials rather than the AV programs that come with the boards. It's free and it works without issues.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Yes, I can get to that screen, then I click install all or choose a single application and get one of these:










This is a fresh windows installation.


Are you running the installation software with admin priviledges?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Are you running the installation software with admin priviledges?


Indeed I am...


----------



## dizbmikuni

Finally got everything installed!




























Still waiting for my 560ti to come.

Anyone have any tips for cable management? My PSU is fully modular but there still seems to be so much clutter. This is my first time in so many years building my own computer.


----------



## snakemed

Like utnorris, I use Windows Security Esstentials (realtime), but I also keep the free versions of SUPERAntilSpyware, MalwareBytes Anti-Malware and SpywareBlaster up to date for occasional scans only.

I just added SUPER because of some of what I read in another forum ([H]). SUPER found somethings that Malware and Windows Security Esstentials didn't. SpywareBlaster has a "kill" switch for Flash software that allows me to turn it on when I want it and leave it off the majority of the time.









I have used Kaspersky before, but didn't like it. As I recall, it was a resource hog - but that was over a year ago, so YMMV.

So, assuming most of us DON'T load Kaspersky from the disc, what are you using?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


I always use Windows Security Essentials rather than the AV programs that come with the boards. It's free and it works without issues.


----------



## snakemed

Congratulations, diz.









Great pictures, too! What camera do you use? The case seems like it will be a challenge to work with in terms of cable management, but I'd work for the best airflow I could manage and live with the rest (don't add a window to the case sidedoor!).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


Finally got everything installed! Still waiting for my 560ti to come.

Anyone have any tips for cable management? My PSU is fully modular but there still seems to be so much clutter. This is my first time in so many years building my own computer.


----------



## snakemed

I insulated the garage (now heated, too!) last year, so I know what I will be getting into. The worst of it will be fishing the cable down an exterior wall at the roofline - there is just no room to work, so I will be on my belly "rolling around" in the insulation in order to reach the top plate. There is just no other way...









While I am at it, I will run any other cable I might need in the future, since I only want to do this job one time! And on last tip to anyone else that ever has to do this - take a cool (to a bit cold) shower when you finish. Doing so, you will be washing off the fiberglass and not opening up your pores for the fiberglass to get into!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Hahaha I know exactly what you mean. I run a lot of my cat5e through the roof in the basement which has fiberglass drop down panels. I always wear huge gloves and long sleeve shirts when I mess with them. Then immediately take a shower.


----------



## snakemed

In West Hollywood, you can probably still rent an appartment with orange shag from the 60s. That is the last place that I saw it, other than a Mike Meyer's movie series.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I'm kind of diggin that orange shag carpet.


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Congratulations, diz.









Great pictures, too! What camera do you use? The case seems like it will be a challenge to work with in terms of cable management, but I'd work for the best airflow I could manage and live with the rest (don't add a window to the case sidedoor!).


Thanks! I use a canon s95. Yeah I'm not sure what else I could do but I'm glad to get everything running! Trying to test the overclocking limits now.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


Anyone have any tips for cable management? My PSU is fully modular but there still seems to be so much clutter.


I posted a picture a few page back... but like I said, in 2D it's hard to see where each cable is. I was supposed to post a 3D picture but I'm not sure I'll open the case now that it's in place. Lazy, I know.

I was able to get some cables under the mb, I needed a molex for the fan controller and I was able to hide most of it under the PSU.


----------



## Rhialto

*0403 BIOS*

1. Update Intel Raid Option ROM
2. Improve DRAM compatibility
3. Improve System stability
4. Improve compatiblity with some Raid card model
5. Increase IGD share memory size to 512MB

I wonder if I should update. I wish point 3 gives more information as it's only for this one I would possibly update but I don't had any real issues yet.

I don't need/use all other points.


----------



## Rhialto

Just installed X-Fi package but it says it does not find it or is not compatible with or similar error...


----------



## snakemed

I am interested in points 2 amd 3 in particular, bt I will wait a few days to see what the "alphas" think of this one. I can still be a "beta" and get it soon enough. It would be different if I was having problems, but I'm not.









PS - In my expereince, this is about as much detail as ASUS usually shares concerning an updated BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14415600*
> *0403 BIOS*
> 
> 1. Update Intel Raid Option ROM
> 2. Improve DRAM compatibility
> 3. Improve System stability
> 4. Improve compatiblity with some Raid card model
> 5. Increase IGD share memory size to 512MB
> 
> I wonder if I should update. I wish point 3 gives more information as it's only for this one I would possibly update but I don't had any real issues yet.
> 
> I don't need/use all other points.


----------



## snakemed

Weird. Definately different than my experience...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14415815*
> Just installed X-Fi package but it says it does not find it or is not compatible with or similar error...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14415815*
> Just installed X-Fi package but it says it does not find it or is not compatible with or similar error...


Did you install the realtek driver first? Those need to go in before the Creative X-Fi2 software.


----------



## Vandal4126

This motherboard would have been perfect for a cheap 2600k upgrade I was planning however from the looks of it it can't fit a Tri-slot GTX580 + Black Magic Intensity Pro + Sound Blaster Titanium HD. Seems the GFX would cover the 2nd SLI slot if mounted on top and cover the 4x slot if mounted in the bottom slot. Such a fail. Guess the only good Z68 option would be the ATX version which is sooooooooooooo much more expensive :X


----------



## sintricate

My case is finally coming tomorrow... I feel like a kid on xmas eve









...can't wait for the fun part of putting all this junk together


----------



## Vandal4126

Can anyone here tell me if mounting a tri-slot cooler like the arctic Accelero Xtreme plus II would leave any space to put a PCI-E card onto the 2nd 16x PCI-E slot. Please I really need to know


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Can anyone here tell me if mounting a tri-slot cooler like the arctic Accelero Xtreme plus II would leave any space to put a PCI-E card onto the 2nd 16x PCI-E slot. Please I really need to know


A tri-slot cooler will go over the second pcie x16 slot.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


This motherboard would have been perfect for a cheap 2600k upgrade I was planning however from the looks of it it can't fit a Tri-slot GTX580 + Black Magic Intensity Pro + Sound Blaster Titanium HD. Seems the GFX would cover the 2nd SLI slot if mounted on top and cover the 4x slot if mounted in the bottom slot. Such a fail. Guess the only good Z68 option would be the ATX version which is sooooooooooooo much more expensive :X


That's 5 slots... mATX is 4 how is that a fail? If you need more expansion slots it's simple, buy an ATX board. The board is not a fail at all.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


Finally got everything installed!

/Snip

Still waiting for my 560ti to come.

Anyone have any tips for cable management? My PSU is fully modular but there still seems to be so much clutter. This is my first time in so many years building my own computer.


In your case it's going to take a lot of time and effort, but It can be done. Sit down for as long as it takes and get it right when you get your 560 in.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


That's 5 slots... mATX is 4 how is that a fail? If you need more expansion slots it's simple, buy an ATX board. The board is not a fail at all.


 well, I was also kind curious, the P8P67-M Pro PCIe slot layout was perfect, why change that?


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


That's 5 slots... mATX is 4 how is that a fail? If you need more expansion slots it's simple, buy an ATX board. The board is not a fail at all.


I have a rampage II gene at the moment, I guess the slot placement on this motherboard doesn't work for my setup. I currently have the 3 slot cooler on the 2nd PCI-E slot with the Sound card and capture card on the 4x and top 16x all fits no problem.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


I have a rampage II gene at the moment, I guess the slot placement on this motherboard doesn't work for my setup. I currently have the 3 slot cooler on the 2nd PCI-E slot with the Sound card and capture card on the 4x and top 16x all fits no problem.


Yeah. Every mobo should be perfect for everybody. They should make a modular one where you can put the expansion slots wherever you want.
All jokes aside, most people put mATX boards in mATX cases. The fact that you are putting a 4 slot board in a 7 slot case makes your current scenario work. But say I am putting the Gene in a case with only 4 expansion slots. If I use the 2nd x16 slot, I can't even put a single triple slot card in. Asus is just using a layout that will be beneficial to the most users. It's a shame that it won't work for you.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


well, I was also kind curious, the P8P67-M Pro PCIe slot layout was perfect, why change that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


I have a rampage II gene at the moment, I guess the slot placement on this motherboard doesn't work for my setup. I currently have the 3 slot cooler on the 2nd PCI-E slot with the Sound card and capture card on the 4x and top 16x all fits no problem.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Yeah. Every mobo should be perfect for everybody. They should make a modular one where you can put the expansion slots wherever you want.
All jokes aside, most people put mATX boards in mATX cases. The fact that you are putting a 4 slot board in a 7 slot case makes your current scenario work. But say I am putting the Gene in a case with only 4 expansion slots. If I use the 2nd x16 slot, I can't even put a single triple slot card in. Asus is just using a layout that will be beneficial to the most users. It's a shame that it won't work for you.


Hahahaha, I was just about to write almost the very same thing.

My bad though I assumed a mATX case, I was on tapaTalk.


----------



## rysiu342

guys, i ask again, before no one answered me, will i be able to install on this motherboard scythe mugen 2?


----------



## Gascogne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


guys, i ask again, before no one answered me, will i be able to install on this motherboard scythe mugen 2?


Size wise it is no problem, only need 1155/1156 fittings not sure if those exist for it.


----------



## rysiu342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gascogne*


Size wise it is no problem, only need 1155/1156 fittings not sure if those exist for it.


ehh why you ask for it, offcourse it has, this cooler is so popular ...

I searched that one guy had problem on *asus p8p67* with installing this cooler


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


guys, i ask again, before no one answered me, will i be able to install on this motherboard scythe mugen 2?


I don't know about the FT-02 but I can confirm in a PC-V354 case it won't fit.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Did you install the realtek driver first? Those need to go in before the Creative X-Fi2 software.


Well I think so but someone else was telling me the same on another forum so I think I will check that again. Win7 could have fooled me if it has the good basic driver.

Thanks for making me doubt!


----------



## rysiu342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I don't know about the FT-02 but I can confirm in a PC-V354 case it won't fit.


what is FT-02 and PC-V354?

And i have Scythe Mugen 2 revision B, so it won't fit to any board with z68? If yes, so can i buy backplate from scythe mugen 3?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


what is FT-02 and PC-V354?

And i have Scythe Mugen 2 revision B, so it won't fit to any board with z68? If yes, so can i buy backplate from scythe mugen 3?


oops I went back to read what case you had but I think I read the wrong post, I thought you had a FT-02 but now I see you haven't specifiec in what case you plan to put all this.

Sorry, I cannot tell you about the backplate of this cooler.


----------



## gettingtoasty

Hi all my board has just arrived and the box is damaged and dirty and not sealed ! Opening it up and looking at it, it looks like it has been opened before( the case sticker is bent, no x fi sticker and it generally looks like it has been rummaged around in) anyone else had any problems. Going to return it for a new one but just thought id ask cheers.


----------



## Gascogne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


what is FT-02 and PC-V354?

And i have Scythe Mugen 2 revision B, so it won't fit to any board with z68? If yes, so can i buy backplate from scythe mugen 3?


Scythe Mugen 2 rev B fits on 1155/1156 board.


----------



## rysiu342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gascogne*


Scythe Mugen 2 rev B fits on 1155/1156 board.










wow man please stop replying if you aren't sure it, scythe mugen 2 doesn't fit on asus p8p67 motherboard(backplate cannot be installed).


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;14423596*
> wow man please stop replying if you aren't sure it, scythe mugen 2 doesn't fit on asus p8p67 motherboard(backplate cannot be installed).


How do you know that the backplate can't be installed? Didn't you post a picture specifically with it installed?


----------



## snakemed

My box wasn't "sealed", but I am not aware of any of them being sent out or received any differently. My case sticker was slightly bent, too, from moving around in the box during shipment, I suspect. I don't care about it though. Many of us with early receipt of this board received units without the Xfi sticker, but again, most of us don't care. If you want one, you can visit the ROG Forum board and request one. Some members of this forum have done so and there are links on earlier pages to follow (good luck).

Damaged and dirty would bother me more than anything else. But it could have been the shipper that caused that. Even though there was a train derailment involved in my delayed delivery, my box arrived in absolutely perfect shape and the contents were clean - you should be able to expect undamaged contents, etc. too.

Might be worth a call to customer service before returning it to see what they might do for you in leau of a return ($)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gettingtoasty;14423243*
> Hi all my board has just arrived and the box is damaged and dirty and not sealed ! Opening it up and looking at it, it looks like it has been opened before(the case sticker is bent, no x fi sticker and it generally looks like it has been rummaged around in) anyone else had any problems. Going to return it for a new one but just thought id ask cheers.


----------



## rysiu342

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14426218*
> How do you know that the backplate can't be installed? Didn't you post a picture specifically with it installed?


look better at this picture how it was installed







....................... compare to original backplate http://www.benchmark.pl/uploads/image/backplate_big.jpg


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;14420106*
> This motherboard would have been perfect for a cheap 2600k upgrade I was planning however from the looks of it it can't fit a Tri-slot GTX580 + Black Magic Intensity Pro + Sound Blaster Titanium HD. Seems the GFX would cover the 2nd SLI slot if mounted on top and cover the 4x slot if mounted in the bottom slot. Such a fail. Guess the only good Z68 option would be the ATX version which is sooooooooooooo much more expensive :X


Just because something doesn't meet your needs doesn't make it a fail. I wouldn't buy a Smartcar then complain that it doesn't have the space to fit all my friends for a roadtrip, or haul furniture home from Ikea.

Your needs seem quite specific and you need to select a board that meets those needs. That is why they sell a wide variety of boards with a wide variety of features and options.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;14423054*
> ... i have Scythe Mugen 2 revision B ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gascogne;14423337*
> Scythe Mugen 2 rev B fits on 1155/1156 board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;14423596*
> wow man please stop replying if you aren't sure it, scythe mugen 2 doesn't fit on asus p8p67 motherboard(backplate cannot be installed).


*Dude, you asked he answered you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142









Don't give him a hard time for giving you the correct answer, IF you're the expert, then why are you here asking US ?

Don't know if you're "revison B" means your backplate is this one ...










... but IF you have the OLD big clunky backing plate then yeah, buy the new one from the Scythe Mug 3*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gettingtoasty;14423243*
> Hi all my board has just arrived and the box is damaged and dirty and not sealed ! Opening it up and looking at it, it looks like it has been opened before( the case sticker is bent, no x fi sticker and it generally looks like it has been rummaged around in) anyone else had any problems. Going to return it for a new one but just thought id ask cheers.


I had the exact same thing happen. Did yours come from Newegg?

When I installed everything, however, there were no problems whatsoever. As for the X-Fi sticker, most people didn't get those.


----------



## dizbmikuni

I was overclocking and for some reason now whenever I boot up it splashes the bios screen, I can enter and everything, but it won't boot into windows. Just gives me a blue screen that flashes way too quickly and restarts. I've tried resetting the cmos and manually changing the dram timings to the correct values but still does the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## snakemed

Do the mouse and keyboard work? You can try unpluging the power cord and then discharging the remaining power (press the start button while it is unplugged), then plug it back in and start it again. Sometimes that can clear this problem.

Isn't there a dual bios on this board? Not sure how it works, but it might be a solution, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14428841*
> I was overclocking and for some reason now whenever I boot up it splashes the bios screen, I can enter and everything, but it won't boot into windows. Just gives me a blue screen that flashes way too quickly and restarts. I've tried resetting the cmos and manually changing the dram timings to the correct values but still does the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14428952*
> Do the mouse and keyboard work? You can try unpluging the power cord and then discharging the remaining power (press the start button while it is unplugged), then plug it back in and start it again. Sometimes that can clear this problem.
> 
> Isn't there a dual bios on this board? Not sure how it works, but it might be a solution, too.


Yeah both of them work. I tried doing that but still have the same problem. No idea what it could be. I can get into the bios and I reset back to default settings but still doesn't get into windows. Any other ideas?


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14428841*
> I was overclocking and for some reason now whenever I boot up it splashes the bios screen, I can enter and everything, but it won't boot into windows. Just gives me a blue screen that flashes way too quickly and restarts. I've tried resetting the cmos and manually changing the dram timings to the correct values but still does the same thing. Any ideas?


If you had the SATA controller set to AHCI before and the BIOS settings were reset, check to make sure it's still set to AHCI.

Windows will BSOD if the BIOS is changed from whatever was set (IDE mode or AHCI) when Windows was installed.


----------



## Rhialto

Hehehe... looks like Win7 fooled me by installing a HD Audio driver and since everything looked fine I never installed the RealTek audio driver. Now I did and was able to install the X-Fi package.

Only the EAX Gadget don't seem to work. Anyone else?


----------



## Synomenon

So the X-Fi software won't install unless we install the Realtek audio software first? All I have right now is the generic audio driver Win7 installed.


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14429281*
> If you had the SATA controller set to AHCI before and the BIOS settings were reset, check to make sure it's still set to AHCI.
> 
> Windows will BSOD if the BIOS is changed from whatever was set (IDE mode or AHCI) when Windows was installed.


OMG yessssssssss. I totally forgot about that. I actually have my Hard drives set up in RAID mode for SRT and when I reset the bios it went to AHCI. All I had to do was switch it back to RAID. Thanks!!


----------



## gettingtoasty

Thanks for the reply snakemed. lol yeah i wasn't to bothered about the stickers, it was more the fact that it looked like someone had returned it, which made me wonder why ? Didn't want to build the whole thing then find out the board was a dud one! will let you know what goes on and put a few pics of the build in my mini p180


----------



## gettingtoasty

missed your comment russell,cheers, I got the board from crescent electronics in the uk. I was in 2 minds about keeping it and your comment has made me think a bit more, speaking to them in the morning so ill see what happens.


----------



## sintricate

...and it fits! lol, wasn't sure if my NH-D14 would fit inside the FT03. Just finished putting everything together today.









might take some pictures later.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*sintricate,

those SNIPERS under that Noctua NH-D14 ? they fit ?

sort of looks like you raised the one fan a little bit, like a couple fin notches ?

otherwise DAMN that looks CRAMPED ... but hey IT ALL FITS !







good job.*


----------



## sintricate

Yeah those are snipers and they have just the slightest amount of clearance but they fit. I was more worried about getting the side panel to close


----------



## sintricate

There's a shot of the other side. The blue lights are actually white but I set my white balance to tungsten due to my room's light.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14429422*
> So the X-Fi software won't install unless we install the Realtek audio software first? All I have right now is the generic audio driver Win7 installed.


Exactly...


----------



## Synomenon

Ok, just to clarify it a bit more. Can we download the zipped version of the Realtek software and install just the INF files or do we need to install everything in the Realtek software package?


----------



## Kvjavs

Install the Realtek software that came with the board, then the XFI codec.


----------



## Synomenon

Ok, just tried installing the X-Fi software and it installed without any problems. I didn't even install the Realtek drivers. Just had the stock audio drivers that Win7 came with.

Here's my system:



























Have the blue HyperX RAM. My previous board was a Gigabyte and the RAM matched that board nicely. Clashes with the GENE-Z, but I guess it doesn't matter since I don't have a window anyway.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14433658*


I can't say that I see the appeal in that style of case at all. What are the benefits? Airflow could potentially be better if they weren't so cramped.


----------



## Synomenon

Airflow is pretty good in the case. Heat rises up to the vents up top and the case fans all blow up that way too.

It's not that cramped. It's one of the bigger mATX cases I've worked with.


----------



## rysiu342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Dude, you asked he answered you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185142









Don't give him a hard time for giving you the correct answer, IF you're the expert, then why are you here asking US ?

Don't know if you're "revison B" means your backplate is this one ...










... but IF you have the OLD big clunky backing plate then yeah, buy the new one from the Scythe Mug 3*


No , my backplate is this one:










and please i'm not a dumb, that i wouldn't know about compatibility with socket 1155 ... i have just found that one guy had problem to fit this backplate on asus p8p67:







he had to cut it lol..

But finally i found on other forum, that scythe mugen 2 probably fit with asus gene-z motherboard:


----------



## ablearcher

was gonna dig something up for ya, since I just read your pm, but you seem to have locked it down, already


----------



## OptimusSwine

Anyone have problems installing the utilities from the cd? like turbo-v evo and ai suite etc? i cant install them, tried everything.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Ok, just tried installing the X-Fi software and it installed without any problems. I didn't even install the Realtek drivers. Just had the stock audio drivers that Win7 came with.


Yes they will install but they won't run if the RealTek driver is not installed. At least that was the problem I had. I thought I installed it but in fact it was only the Win7 HD Audio driver that was installed when I tried to run any X-Fi installed program.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Any thoughts on a build like so -

Case: Silverstone TJ08-E
MB: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: i5-2500k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
PSU: Corsair AX-750
GPU: MSI GTX 560ti Twin Frozr II OC
RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB DDR3 1600 (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH)
HDD: 2x 2.5" Western Digital Scorpio Black 500GB (WD5000BPKT)

Let me know if you see anything wrong here.

I was also considering the Asus P8Z68-V Pro MB. Found it hard to compare that MB to the Maximus Gene-Z. Seems that the P8Z68-V Pro has a lot of bells and whistles that I'd never use.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I can't say that I see the appeal in that style of case at all. What are the benefits? Airflow could potentially be better if they weren't so cramped.


Just because it's cramped doesn't mean the airflow is worse. In fact I feel as if it could be better due to the components being closer to the fans. When I had a HAF912 loaded with fans, my temps went UP for nearly everything except my CPU due to the fans not being able to reach the components to cool them.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Yes they will install but they won't run if the RealTek driver is not installed. At least that was the problem I had. I thought I installed it but in fact it was only the Win7 HD Audio driver that was installed when I tried to run any X-Fi installed program.


That's weird. I'm using just the the Win7 driver and the X-Fi software installed and is working just fine.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I can't say that I see the appeal in that style of case at all. What are the benefits? Airflow could potentially be better if they weren't so cramped.


I personally wanted a decent case with the smallest footprint. My last case was a HAF932, and I got tired of having such a massive PC.

I think it's a great looking case and the 90 degree motherboard mounting is pretty neat imo. It may look small but I managed to fit everything I needed in there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*












Looks like you really went all out when tightening the screws on that rad fan...


----------



## Synomenon

Haha, yeah I did tighten them a little too much. No problems so far though.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Doh! The franconian guy is back: I spent some days away working, having some fun drinking brew (Anna Fest 2011) but this thread is living so fast that i've to reread first about 20 pages.








Thanks to the two icehockey fans overseas for adding me to their friendlist








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I've to make some proposal: Is it please possible for those of you having problems, to begin your reply with a PROBLEM ABC in large letters and also in bold font maybe? Please replace ABC with the issue word e.g. BOOT TIME/BIOS/OLD OS/SOUND/.... So it's much easier to give you some help. I've read some posts begging for assistance but it's now a problem for me to refind them...although i'm using nowadays browser tabbing.








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I'm upgrading my BIOS asap and doing afterwards some time counting while the system boots and also some benchmarks with measuring fan speeds and temperature.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Yeah, sintricate! Welcome to the CPU heatsink NH-D14 monster club!








I'm curios: Are you using the ULNA or LNA adapter with the noctua fans?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
I hope our best wishes to this neat guy near chicago loosing his fight against wind powers have made his way finally and gets his GENEZ also?


----------



## LocutusH

Can anyone explain me what AHCI mode is? Whats the purpose of that setting, either IDE or AHCI?
I heard some SATA DVD drives doesnt like AHCI mode at all.. why do i need it?


----------



## lagittaja

First google result when searching "difference between AHCI and IDE mode"
http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/difference-between-ahci-and-ide/


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14438005*
> Can anyone explain me what AHCI mode is? Whats the purpose of that setting, either IDE or AHCI?
> I heard some SATA DVD drives doesnt like AHCI mode at all.. why do i need it?


I think AHCI actually lets your HDD run faster than it would if it was in IDE mode.


----------



## Dennybrig

Good day guys!

i have been following this thread since post # 1 and i have to announce you that FINALLY i have all the pieces to get my rig up and running. I think that tonight after my baby goes to sleep i will assemble the components together.

Here i go with the components (that anyway you can see in the pictures below):

* Maximus IV Gene-Z MOBO
* 8gb of RAM from GSkill (1600)
* Core i5 2500k processor
* EVGA Classified GTX 590 Video Card (3TB)
* NZXT Vulcan Case
* Asetek 545LC processor Liquid Cooler
* Arctic Cooling 92mm fan for the Asetek Liquid Cooler
* Cooler Master Blue Megaflow 200mm fan
* Antec Earthwatts 750W PSU
* Noctua NT-H1 TIM for the Asetek cooler and the Core i5 2500k processor
* 2 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
* 1 TB Hard drive Seagate Barracuda
* DVD drive (i dont remember the brand)

And as accesories:

* Astro A40 with the wireless mixamp (for gaming during the night while the baby sleeps)
* Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000 from Microsoft (also for gaming in the night)

I hope i can finish my build today so that you can see it finished. Thanks everybody for the suggestions and recomendations, i can tell you that many of my components (Side Fan, CPU cooler) where you guys idea!!

Best Regards and Greetings from Mexico!!!!


----------



## Dennybrig

http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/267/dscf4807v.jpg


----------



## hallaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14439485*
> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6932/dscf4805.jpg
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8033/dscf4806.jpg
> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/267/dscf4807v.jpg


I liked the keyboard, it has link?


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey guys!

Here are the pics i promised! I finally got my rig up and running and i have the following comments:

* I could not align the CM Megaflow on the black grommets so i used zip ties and called it a day.
* It is a PAIN to install the liquid cooler unit and always with the fear of breaking something OVER my VGA Card.
* I can tell that the GTX 590 KICKS ASS big time. It is (IMO) just absolutely the best graphics experience i`ve ever had.
* I have another fan that i will use to complete the push/pull cycle in the radiator of the liquid cooler but unfortunately i do not have the damn screws that attach the fan to the radiator.
* I just need some SSD to make this rig really take off.

In order to make this rig i had to sell every single console i owned (PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii) and also my beloved Alienware M11x, but at the end of the day i can tell you that... IT WAS WORTH IT!

Also, another side note, the morons at NZXT forgot to add the screws for the handle for the Vulcan case so i asked them to give me the measures of the screws (so that i could get some replacements in a hardware store), but the told me "dont worry, we will send you a replacement for free" so i said cool and waited for them but then i received the package and guess what, the idiots shipped to me every single screw for the case again EXCEPT for the ones for te handle.

And finally, I added the pictures of my baby since i thought it was funny! (he is three months old!, i think that he will grow to be a geek like his dad! (poor kiddo...)










































Thanks!


----------



## Dennybrig

@ hallaor

Thanks bro, the model of that keyboard is discontinued but it is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Entertainment-Desktop-Silver/dp/B000MAFPVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312317659&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000 (Light Silver): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## lucas.vulcan

new BIOS 0403


----------



## Dennybrig

Lucas, did you already installed it? If yes, is it stable?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


new BIOS 0403


Old news...  see here for the changes.


----------



## Dennybrig

Damn! You are right Rhialto! Anyhow the update does not add anything interesting to the mix. So i'll pass for now


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I think it's a great looking case and the 90 degree motherboard mounting is pretty neat imo. It may look small but I managed to fit everything I needed in there.


It's certainly neat. Love it or hate it, you can't deny that it's neat.

I don't like how the cables come out the top though.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine;14434715*
> Anyone have problems installing the utilities from the cd? like turbo-v evo and ai suite etc? i cant install them, tried everything.


Just incase anyone has problems with installing Ai suite or TurboV evo, you need to reinstall windows before it would install, If using a previous version of windows which was installed on another motherboard, You'd encounter this problem.

Even though all drivers seem to install fine on the old win7 install, just ai suite and turbov Evo would never install, no matter what i did, until i formatted.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*


Just incase anyone has problems with installing Ai suite or TurboV evo, you need to reinstall windows before it would install, If using a previous version of windows which was installed on another motherboard, You'd encounter this problem.

Even though all drivers seem to install fine on the old win7 install, just ai suite and turbov Evo would never install, no matter what i did, until i formatted.


That's odd because I'm having those same issues and i'm on a fresh OS install.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


That's odd because I'm having those same issues and i'm on a fresh OS install.


Make sure you install service pack1 and then run windows update, and then install all the drivers from the disk using asus install, you dont need to install the realtek driver as microsoft already has a newer version installed when you run windows update, and then install the utilities, you need to do them in that order, and i bet, you have a ssd as well, which is why you need to install all the above in that order.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


It's certainly neat. Love it or hate it, you can't deny that it's neat.

I don't like how the cables come out the top though.


Hehe, that's one of the "features" of the case. Instead of having to fumble around the back of the case to plug things in, everything is up top.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Hehe, that's one of the "features" of the case. Instead of having to fumble around the back of the case to plug things in, everything is up top.


But...where will I put all my CD's, USB keys, etc?


----------



## Synomenon

LoL, is that a serious question? Maybe in a bin or storage container somewhere on your desk or near it?


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14443316*
> LoL, is that a serious question?


Not really


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine;14442548*
> Make sure you install service pack1 and then run windows update, and then install all the drivers from the disk using asus install, you dont need to install the realtek driver as microsoft already has a newer version installed when you run windows update, and then install the utilities, you need to do them in that order, and i bet, you have a ssd as well, which is why you need to install all the above in that order.


Well, you figured it out for me. I didn't have SP1 installed since I reinstalled windows.


----------



## chrystal

Can someone recommend a good matx case for this asus board, looking for a case that has room for 2 graphic cards.


----------



## Synomenon

Take a look at the SilverStone FT03 and LianLi V354.


----------



## dizbmikuni

What have you guys been able to overclock so far?

My stable right now is 4.5 ghz and 1.365 volts. I feel like I was expecting more but I didn't want to push the voltage too high.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14444462*
> Take a look at the SilverStone FT03 and LianLi V354.


Also look at the Silverstoe TJ08-E. It has just been reviewed by Silent PC Review. Got a pretty good recommendation.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14444429*
> Can someone recommend a good matx case for this asus board, looking for a case that has room for 2 graphic cards.


*HP Pavilion or Dell Dimension







what ?







I know at least 2 guys agree with me.







*


----------



## chrystal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14445366*
> *HP Pavilion or Dell Dimension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least 2 guys agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You mean, I should buy a branded computer? Blasphemy xD


----------



## Nebster

Will 2 of these fit in sli on this motherboard?


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14445127*
> What have you guys been able to overclock so far?
> 
> My stable right now is 4.5 ghz and 1.365 volts. I feel like I was expecting more but I didn't want to push the voltage too high.


Hey bdizbmikuni, are you running ALWAYS at 4.5 ghz or just in turbo mode?
Sorry for the n00b question but i was having a really hard time overclocking my core i5 2500k yesterday.

I modified the Core Ratio and when the computer booted and i ran CPU-Z it showed 4500 Mhz just fine but after like 1 minute, the core speed went to 1600 mhz. I want to be running ALWAYS at 4500 mhz, is there any way of doing so? And if the answer is yes, what are the settings i have to modify in thr BIOS to get the job done.

Please help me guys! I want to get the best possible experience from my computer!
Thanks in advance


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14446007*
> Hey bdizbmikuni, are you running ALWAYS at 4.5 ghz or just in turbo mode?
> Sorry for the n00b question but i was having a really hard time overclocking my core i5 2500k yesterday.
> 
> I modified the Core Ratio and when the computer booted and i ran CPU-Z it showed 4500 Mhz just fine but after like 1 minute, the core speed went to 1600 mhz. I want to be running ALWAYS at 4500 mhz, is there any way of doing so? And if the answer is yes, what are the settings i have to modify in thr BIOS to get the job done.
> 
> Please help me guys! I want to get the best possible experience from my computer!
> Thanks in advance


Disable intel speedstep and turbo and enter 45 for ratio and desire vcore and you'll be set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14445927*
> Will 2 of these fit in sli on this motherboard?


yes it fits fine but might run a bit hotter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14444429*
> Can someone recommend a good matx case for this asus board, looking for a case that has room for 2 graphic cards.


FT03 will fit 2 gc with this board unlike my Z68A-GD55 the gene-z can fit 2 dual slot cards in there.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;14446034*
> Disable intel speedstep and turbo and enter 45 for ratio and desire vcore and you'll be set.
> 
> yes it fits fine but might run a bit hotter.
> 
> FT03 will fit 2 gc with this board unlike my Z68A-GD55 the gene-z can fit 2 dual slot cards in there.


Wow, thanks for the quick reply kevink82, just one last question, what would be the vcore you suggest for 4.5 ghz overclocking? I have a closed loop liquid cooling system from Asetek
Thanks man!


----------



## kevink82

Will depends on your chip so far all the 2600k i got clocks better with lower vcore than the 2500k. I would imagine somewhere around 1.3v with 75% load line calibration would be fine.

I have a 2500k running in my msi gd-55 atm with 1.28v for 4.5ghz with a h70 single gentle typhoon pull that hit 70 running prime95 blend for 10 hrs, havent try small fft yet.


----------



## Nebster

How far can you take a 2500k with this board? I'm getting corsair's h80 for cooling. Can it hit 5ghz?


----------



## Nebster

Also, will 2 slied 570s still fit with these on each?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14445127*
> What have you guys been able to overclock so far?


I simply changed the 1st setting which let you select 4.2 and 4.6, I went with 4.6 and all is flawless.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14446007*
> I want to be running ALWAYS at 4500 mhz, is there any way of doing so?


WHy would you do that? As soon as there is some work to do, it will run @ 4.5, it is very efficient. Useless to force it to 4.5 all the time.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14446802*
> Also, will 2 slied 570s still fit with these on each?


Have 2x570 gtx zotac cards, running fine, just the first card runs about 5 degrees hotter than the bottom card, Have a fan running over them and you'd be fine.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14446873*
> I simply changed the 1st setting which let you select 4.2 and 4.6, I went with 4.6 and all is flawless.


i remember using the auto setting puts the vcore at 1.35v.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14446886*
> WHy would you do that? As soon as there is some work to do, it will run @ 4.5, it is very efficient. Useless to force it to 4.5 all the time.


Some first gen board couldnt force constant clock thats the main complain, but if you do use turbo be sure to use offset mode so the vcore will decrease when its idling, otherwise you will be killing your chip faster by forcing high voltages on low clock speed.


----------



## Nebster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine;14447113*
> Have 2x570 gtx zotac cards, running fine, just the first card runs about 5 degrees hotter than the bottom card, Have a fan running over them and you'd be fine.


didn't it take 2 slots? How tight was it?


----------



## gettingtoasty

re: dirty/damaged box. It was going to take a few day to get a new sealed one so i took the offer of 15 pounds of the motherboard with the damaged box so i only paid £115







bargin ! Fitted it in and everything worked perfect and ive got £ 15 towards my new graphics card happy days.


----------



## sintricate

I'm really new at OC'ing this 2600k and I have a question. What's the deal with using LLC? I'm not used to having levels of LLC, it was either ON or OFF back on the 775s









My system wasn't stable with it off at 4.5GHz 1.25v and I wanted to keep the voltage down so should I use LLC and keep my Vcore where it is or should I keep LLC off and increase Vcore?

Back when OCing on my 775, people would always be on the fence about LLC. I just winded up using it without caring after a while but I was running an extremely low Vcore for my OC.


----------



## lagittaja

Your chip probably isn't stable because your voltage drops when loaded.
LLC helps with the vdroop.
Go and set it to around 50% or 75%. I like to keep it at 75%.
And if you have HT on, I bet you don't have enough voltage for your chip.
My 2500K wants around 1.272v for 4.5Ghz.
So bump your vcore to 1.3 and set llc to 50% or 75%, test for stability and go down with the vcore from there.


----------



## dizbmikuni

When I enable speedstep it only drops the multiplier, not the voltage. When I have both enabled it's strange because then it doesn't drop my multiplier but instead raises my voltage up to 1.4v. This is with offset enabled and -. The offset is set to auto right now. I tried a .05 negative offset but it crashed on boot.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14451397*
> When I enable speedstep it only drops the multiplier, not the voltage. When I have both enabled it's strange because then it doesn't drop my multiplier but instead raises my voltage up to 1.4v. This is with offset enabled and -. The offset is set to auto right now. I tried a .05 negative offset but it crashed on boot.


If you're going to OC, I personally would have speedstep off.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14445529*
> You mean, I should buy a branded computer? Blasphemy xD


*Well just for the case ... then gut them and put all the GOOD stuff inside







*


----------



## mr.base

Maybe interresting for someone: I flashed the new BIOS 403 and now i can run my 2x4GB 1600/CL9 1,5V Vengeance LP without any problems. With previous bioses i could only run it at 1333 CL9 and 1.65V. Now it's running stable on XMP settings. It's also very stable at 1600 8-9-8-24 [email protected]
So i think Asus did some really good work on mem compatibily and stability.


----------



## uberCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14446007*
> Hey bdizbmikuni, are you running ALWAYS at 4.5 ghz or just in turbo mode?
> Sorry for the n00b question but i was having a really hard time overclocking my core i5 2500k yesterday.
> 
> I modified the Core Ratio and when the computer booted and i ran CPU-Z it showed 4500 Mhz just fine but after like 1 minute, the core speed went to 1600 mhz. I want to be running ALWAYS at 4500 mhz, is there any way of doing so? And if the answer is yes, what are the settings i have to modify in thr BIOS to get the job done.
> 
> Please help me guys! I want to get the best possible experience from my computer!
> Thanks in advance


Guys I'm having the opposite problem. I can't get my core speed to drop when idle. Any suggestions?

I've followed this guide but still sit at 4.6 all the time.
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

I haven't disable any options like Speedstep etc


----------



## subnet

Do you have Speedstep still enabled? Make sure this is on

*Edit: Oops - so you do have it on, in which case my bad.*


----------



## uberCY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


Do you have Speedstep still enabled? Make sure this is on

*Edit: Oops - so you do have it on, in which case my bad.*


Ya, weird huh? I figured Speedstep was the problem but it's enabled


----------



## utnorris

I went to constant voltage on my 2500K because every board I have had from the 1155 chipsets has always had issues with BSOD's when the voltage dropped too much and then it would raise the voltage too much under load. For 4.8Ghz I use 1.36v for vcore and it is rock stable. Granted the voltage doesn't drop with the multi, but from what I have read it is well within spec and is not hurting the chip since temps are not getting high. You also need to make some power adjustments on the VRM's. If you go over to the ROG forums there is a great guide for overclocking the Gene.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uberCY*


Guys I'm having the opposite problem. I can't get my core speed to drop when idle. Any suggestions?

I've followed this guide but still sit at 4.6 all the time.
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage


You probably read me already but in case you missed how it was for me I will repeat how easy I made it to 4.6 without following any guide and with changing a single setting in the BIOS. You may have to reset to factory default first.

I changed the CPU Level Up to 4.6 and all was done, works flawless. It cannot be easier than this. I know I could probably get 4.8 by messing around and testing a lot to be sure it is stable all the time but I don't think it is valuable for only 200 MHz. I use air cooling.

You also have this OC GENE-Z guide.


----------



## uberCY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


You probably read me already but in case you missed how it was for me I will repeat how easy I made it to 4.6 without following any guide and with changing a single setting in the BIOS. You may have to reset to factory default first.

I changed the CPU Level Up to 4.6 and all was done, works flawless. It cannot be easier than this. I know I could probably get 4.8 by messing around and testing a lot to be sure it is stable all the time but I don't think it is valuable for only 200 MHz. I use air cooling.

You also have this OC GENE-Z guide.


I changed the multiplier to 46 but it stays consistent at 4.6, I'd like it to drop when idle.

I'll reset the bios to safe default and give it another try.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uberCY*


I changed the multiplier to 46 but it stays consistent at 4.6, I'd like it to drop when idle.

I'll reset the bios to safe default and give it another try.


I could be completely talking out of my ass here but I think after a certain multi, the ratio doesnt change.


----------



## davidtran007

Back in stock at Amazon! Will go nice with my 2500K


----------



## arachnophilia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Ok so I asked this afew pages back, but is anyone running SLi or crossfirex on this board (not watercooled). I am a bit worried about temps using my 2 460's especially with the overclock I run. At the moment (in my current running rig) I have a single card gap between the 2 cards and temps top out at around 65-70c. I am actually thinking of swapping it with a P8z68 deluxe.. but if anyone can help convince me to keep the gene-z then please do!










hi marduke, first post here. i guess your concerns have probably been answered, but i figured you might benefit from my experiences. i have two MSI gtx 560 ti hawks on my max-iv gene. it has been a little bit of trial and error getting them working just to my liking.

the begin with, i was concerned as well. with double slot cards, there is practically _zero_ room between them. screwing everything into the case, i tried to give them slightly more room by screwing in the top one as far as it go towards the top of the screw holes in my case, and the bottom one as far as i could towards the bottom. i don't think this has put any undue stress on the board, as there's a little bit of play there. this gave me _ever so slightly_ more room between the cards. i found i actually had to remove the sticker on the bottom card's PCB because (when the cards would heat up) it would come loose a little and make a rather disconcerting CLICK when it would hit the fan above it.

these two cards essentially cover the entire bottom of the board. you cannot remove the bottom card without first removing the top card, because you cannot get to the latch. the start/reset buttons are, for all intents and purposes, inaccessible. the wiring for the case _barely_, but successfully, fits into the headers. you cannot use the handy extension for the jumpers.

my case has five fans in it. front and side intakes points right at the cards, and a rear exhaust is directly above the cards. i have a top exhaust, but i have rather creatively used that for a corsair hydro cooler.

when i first connected everything, my top card idled at about 70-75C. granted, i'm new at this, but i consider that outrageous. here is my best solution for lowering temperatures:
 disable SLI, in windows. _especially_ if you're using multiple monitors. there's some kind of stupidity in the fermi architecture that puts your cards into overdrive when you connect a second monitor.
 turn SLI back on _only_ for games that actually benefit from it.
 get MSI afterburner. set up at least two profiles. the second should be your standard clock/overclock for games or whatever. the first should be the absolute minimum clock it will let you set. (i didn't touch the voltage). assign the underclock as your 2d profile, and your standard/overclock as the 3d profile.
 connect your main/gaming (or only) monitor to the _bottom_ card. i realize this is contrary to popular wisdom. but you're not really loosing much (anything?) with an 8x connection, and once you turn on SLI, it really doesn't matter anyways. but the bottom card runs cooler, so use it more.
 fans. the addition of a side intake took about 5C off my temps.
my cards are running right now at 42C (top) and 38C (bottom). yes, those little tweaks dropped my idle temps 30 degrees. gaming, i get up around 70-75C again. SLI runs a little hotter, but for non-SLI games (like TF2) i just run it off the bottom card and it stay around 60-ish.

you could _probably_ drop those temps a bit more, too, if you used virtu and ran your monitor off the iGPU until you needed the other GPUs. but i honestly didn't want to mess with that. i had some issues with random restarts when i first got the system together. pretty sure it was something i messed up in the bios, but i got rid of virtu during my process of elimination, and just never put it back.


----------



## uberCY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I could be completely talking out of my ass here but I think after a certain multi, the ratio doesnt change.


Never heard of that. I don't think that's the issue.

So went back to the bios, the only thing I changed was the Maximum Turbo Ratio to 46. Came back to Windows and here's what I'm constantly at, it's like Speedstep in disabled but it's not!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uberCY*


I'll reset the bios to safe default and give it another try.


After reset, just change the *CPU Level Up* option to 4.6 and try. Mine runs at 1.6GHz @ 1.00v when idle and when it runs higher than 2.2GHz from what I can tell and up to 4.6GHz, it switch to 1.35v


----------



## Rhialto

Oh and it it constantlr runs at 4.6GHz, you may want to double check if there isn't an application that runs in the backround you may not be aware of.


----------



## Ovlazek

Hey guys, I know this might be off topic, but here is my man cave...








Sort of reverse panorama. Sorry for the low quality super high res I'm sort of in a hurry here. Best not to look at them full size.


----------



## uberCY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


After reset, just change the *CPU Level Up* option to 4.6 and try. Mine runs at 1.6GHz @ 1.00v when idle and when it runs higher than 2.2GHz from what I can tell and up to 4.6GHz, it switch to 1.35v


Tried this, same result- constantly runs at 4.6. No programs in the backround that would effect OC.

I feel so noobish, no clue why this isn't working.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14454166*
> Back in stock at Amazon! Will go nice with my 2500K


$174 -$10 Coupon = $164.99 shipped at Ewiz.com

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-MAXIVGZ&title=Asus-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-LGA1155-Intel-Z68-DDR3-AMD-CrossFireX-nVidia-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-V-GbE-MATX-Motherboard

Promo code - ABCDEFG


----------



## kauaijim

Submitted by JIM-PC | Tue, 02 Aug 2011 10:52:22 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.57.2

Intel Core i5 2500K
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition SP1 (Build 7601)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX
CPUID : 6.A.7 / Extended : 6.2A
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 4 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Sandy Bridge (32 nm) / Stepping : D2
Freq : 4214.44 MHz (100.34 * 42)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : Maximus IV GENE-Z
NB : Intel Sandy Bridge rev 09
SB : Intel ID1C44 rev 05
GPU1 Type : Intel HD Graphics 2000 (GT2)
GPU1 Clocks : Core 850 MHz / RAM 0 MHz
GPU2 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3
RAM Speed : 802.8 MHz (1:6) @ 9-9-9-24
Slot 1 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 4096MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair


----------



## Russ369

Hey guys, im just wondering how tight the space is between the 2 PCIE slots would be with a xfx 6970 crossfire? Im concerned about airflow and heat... Thanks...


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14457280*
> Hey guys, im just wondering how tight the space is between the 2 PCIE slots would be with a xfx 6970 crossfire? Im concerned about airflow and heat... Thanks...


They'll be right on top of each other, so one will be hotter than the other, just get yourself a nice case and you should be fine.


----------



## Russ369

Well im currently using a Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H mothorboard with a slot in between crossfire and the top card runs hotter as is cuz of im using multiple monitors (idles around 53-55c 2nd GPU around 38-40c)... Case is HAF922 with a crapload of fans... You think temps will be higher than that? How much is the clearance, less than an inch? Probably eh


----------



## LocutusH

I know some of us are building the new PC for playing BF3, so this might be at interest.
Some very early GPU benchmark in the alpha (some russian site posted it):


----------



## sintricate

Why does the 6990 have the highest rates but isnt the longest bar?


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14456409*
> $174 -$10 Coupon = $164.99 shipped at Ewiz.com
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-MAXIVGZ&title=Asus-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-LGA1155-Intel-Z68-DDR3-AMD-CrossFireX-nVidia-SLI-SATA3-USB3-0-A-V-GbE-MATX-Motherboard
> 
> Promo code - ABCDEFG


CA Tax


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14458336*
> Why does the 6990 have the highest rates but isnt the longest bar?


Maybe because it has a much lower min fps, and therefore the average is lower.


----------



## LocutusH

Question to those who already use the board:

Does the BIOS let specifically set AHCI or IDE for some ports, or is there just a global AHCI/IDE mode setting for all?


----------



## kevink82

Gene-z only has a global option for ahci ide raid option, extreme iv has more cause it has extra marvell controller so it has an extra/seperate option.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14458336*
> Why does the 6990 have the highest rates but isnt the longest bar?


Because they're ranked according to their minimum fps.
On the bar, there are two numbers, the left one is minimum and right one is avg fps. kk.

And by the way.
My cpu does downclock its ratio but not the voltage.








EIST and C states are enabled. other settings I have changed is vcore, ratio, llc, current protection, hdd boot orders etc.
Everything else should be untouched.


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr.base;14452369*
> Maybe interresting for someone: I flashed the new BIOS 403 and now i can run my 2x8GB 1600/CL9 1,5V Vengeance LP without any problems. With previous bioses i could only run it at 1333 CL9 and 1.65V. Now it's running stable on XMP settings. It's also very stable at 1600 8-9-8-24 [email protected]
> So i think Asus did some really good work on mem compatibily and stability.


Where did you get the 8GB Vengeance sticks?


----------



## uberCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14459438*
> Where did you get the 8GB Vengeance sticks?


Newegg has plenty of Vengeance products


----------



## uberCY

Where do I get the latest bios? When I try and update through the Asus suite it only lists the current version


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberCY;14459523*
> Newegg has plenty of Vengeance products


I know they do. Read my question again.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberCY;14459527*
> Where do I get the latest bios? When I try and update through the Asus suite it only lists the current version


Direct link here, it is ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus /mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/ MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0403.zip


----------



## uberCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;14459641*
> I know they do. Read my question again.


I don't know if an 8gb stick exsists, I could be wrong about this.


----------



## lagittaja

afaik there isn't any 8Gb sized vengeance stick.
There are these kits listen on Corsairs Vengeance site:
3x4, 4x4, 6x4, 1x4, 2x2, 3x2, 2x4


----------



## DoctorNick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14457859*
> I know some of us are building the new PC for playing BF3, so this might be at interest.
> Some very early GPU benchmark in the alpha (some russian site posted it):


Looks about right. I get about the same, maybe a little higher


----------



## lagittaja

Well if those are real fps readings then phew, I might after all be able to run BF3


----------



## lagittaja

E:
aaaarggh, totally wrong thread. Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Well, i wanna download the latest BIOS but either Asus.com nor rog.asus.com has any BIOS anymore (ok, i suppose both are pointing to the same resource). But their public ftp has just the 0403 BIOS. And now, is it just an error of Asus webserveradmins or some sort of Alpha error inside this version!?








Ok, then i'm going to stick with the 0650 Beta.

btw.: Has someone seen already a new version of the memory QVL? If they're going to extend the memory compatibility with a new BIOS version Asus must also release an updated QVL...

Normally i'm running always the latest BIOS but under this strange circumstances i'm passing this version right now also.

Wow, fine my good old HD5870 will run fine with BC3! It seems that this card is going to get an golden oldie!


----------



## lagittaja

Hey Woschdsubbn, I downloaded the 0403 bios a week ago.
Here it is.
http://www.multiupload.com/CGO6LXBGCV
E: If they have pulled the bioses off the sites for some funky reason, don't blame me if something happens to your mobo. I haven't flashed it myself since I don't have any serious problems with this original bios.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


their public ftp[/url] has just the 0403 BIOS.


Don't let the numbers fool you... the 0403 is more recent. It's the final version of the BETA you are running.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14460740*
> Hey Woschdsubbn, I downloaded the 0403 bios a week ago.
> Here it is.
> http://www.multiupload.com/CGO6LXBGCV


I just gave the official FTP link just a few post back. I think it's better to always get it from official source.


----------



## uberCY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Direct link here, it is ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus /mb/l...-ASUS-0403.zip


Thanks man!


----------



## lagittaja

@Rhialto
You're a real sherlock.
Your link: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus%E2%80%8B/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/%E2%80%8BMaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0403.zip
Webpage is not available
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ftp.asus.com.tw
"It's not just you! [above link] looks down from here."


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


@Rhialto
You're a real sherlock.
Your link: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus%E2%80...-ASUS-0403.zip
Webpage is not available


oops, sorry! I took another look at the facebook page and the link just have been updated.


----------



## lagittaja

No need to be sorry


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Thanks guys, but the link of Rhialto is dead like all Asus support sites also...
now i can't see any more downloads than 1 for VGA and 5 Utilities with Firefox 5.01 and the same result with IE9...
Sigh, why is Asus not able to set up a normal and easy to use download website like e.g. that one of Asrock! This Asrock one's running about 1000% faster, you need lesser klicks and you get fast results! 
Ok, time for a fresh Krug BrÃ¤u instead of getting annoyed by some substandard Asus webdesign!


----------



## mr.base

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Where did you get the 8GB Vengeance sticks?


Sorry man, it's a typo of course. I meant 2x4GB.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well I've been wanting to upgrade my GPU ... but, IS THIS Worth the RISK ???*








*MSI* N480GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) @ = *$ 250.00* *OPEN BOX THOUGH*









*YEAH !







... or NAY !









Gotta decide fast or it'll be gone I'm sure.







Hopefully not by one of you snakes.









EDIT: from what I've been reading these things are the Best bang for the buck ?
almost as fast as the 580 GTX's at 1/2 the price. True ?*


----------



## snakemed

*YEAH !







...









This snake is a Radeon buyer! Waiting for the next generation of GPUs, though I like the 6950s. Hoping the price will come down with the introduction of a new generation of cards at the top end. Open box deals can go really fast though, so if you want it, get it now!

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14467282*
> *Well I've been wanting to upgrade my GPU ... but, IS THIS Worth the RISK ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI* N480GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 480 (Fermi) @ = *$ 250.00* *OPEN BOX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YEAH !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14467837*
> Open box deals can go really fast though, so if you want it, get it now!


*Yeah I did ... I got it ... I figured worst case I can return it within 30 days if it doesn't work out ?
Plus not sure, but anyone know it ws through NewEgg, and NewEgg had an additional $30 off Rebate going for this card, is it valid on Open Box items also ? or not ?
IF I can use the $30 off then $220 for THIS 480 GTX







would be AWESOME !









====

also, they had this one too ...*








*ASUS* ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce *GTX 570* @ *$260.00 OPEN BOX*

*and it was gone in less than 10 minutes.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14467837*
> *YEAH !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This snake is a Radeon buyer! Waiting for the next generation of GPUs, though I like the 6950s. Hoping the price will come down with the introduction of a new generation of cards at the top end. Open box deals can go really fast though, so if you want it, get it now!*


The 6950 are awesome cards. But I wouldn't hold my breath about the price going down. Previous generation cards price never REALLY drop. They hold the prices high for people wanting to go dual gpu at a later point. I wanted to crossfire my 5870 and waited for the 6000 series to drop the price. Didn't happen (locally). They sold out long before any decent deals came along. You can always get lucky and snatch up one of the few that goes super cheap.

Also, @ LAKF- Nice pick up! I'm sure you won't be disappointed.









Just found this combo deal at NCIX. Saves around $50 if anyone is looking for the board and a great SSD. Gene & Wildfire 120GB


----------



## ablearcher

The prices were dropping, like the HD4000 line was when the HD5000 line came out, but this bitmining gimick...

basically made the HD6990 all but impossible to find for a long time (after they barely came back into stock, after the GTX590's launch). HD5000 cards, with their sheer ALU count, had insane resell values that simply were ridiculous for a previous gen GPU. Uptil recently, the HD5870 was going to 300usd or so, used!!*

*by going upto, I don't mean, "upto," just, "it was commonly seen at ____USD."


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;14469173*
> The prices were dropping, like the HD4000 line was when the HD5000 line came out, but this bitmining gimick...
> 
> basically made the HD6990 all but impossible to find for a long time (after they barely came back into stock, after the GTX590's launch). HD5000 cards, with their sheer ALU count, had insane resell values that simply were ridiculous for a previous gen GPU. Uptil recently, the HD5870 was going to 300usd or so, used!!*
> 
> *by going upto, I don't mean, "upto," just, "it was commonly seen at ____USD."


Yeah I was considering grabbing a 6990 to water cool in my gene build but gave up after several weeks of looking. Mind you I still need to grab a gpu for this build as I just robbed one of my sli cards that I would like to put back.

I don't really know anything about bitmining, but isn't it a huge waste of resources? Like, costs more money in electricity than you make?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14468235*
> *Yeah I did ... I got it ... I figured worst case I can return it within 30 days if it doesn't work out ?
> Plus not sure, but anyone know it ws through NewEgg, and NewEgg had an additional $30 off Rebate going for this card, is it valid on Open Box items also ? or not ?
> IF I can use the $30 off then $220 for THIS 480 GTX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be AWESOME !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> also, they had this one too ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS* ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce *GTX 570* @ *$260.00 OPEN BOX*
> 
> *and it was gone in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You will love it, I have two in SLI and it's plenty of power for today's games. I would love to have had a single slot dual GPU solution, but it's hard to justify $500+ for one when my setup is just as good.


----------



## sintricate

Any of you guys try the auto tuning software? I just tried it out and it bumped me up to 4.8GHz (46x104.6) @ 1.36v. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938710

Do you feel this is safe? I'm still use to OC'ing my old Q9550


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Any of you guys try the auto tuning software? I just tried it out and it bumped me up to 4.8GHz (46x104.6) @ 1.36v. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938710

Do you feel this is safe? I'm still use to OC'ing my old Q9550










*I think that's where I was at ? ... 4.8 GHz or 4.6x ? ... not sure about voltage ? didn't notice ... I was just F'n about and hit the AUTO OC button and PRESTO !

I posted about it awhile back { *http://www.overclock.net/14362048-post1151.html* }... but have since reformated & reinstalled WIN 7 on the SSD and haven't tried to OC since ... think I should actually READ ABOUT IT and maybe ohhh I dunno TRY TO KNOW WHAT I'M Doing ? *


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14470953*
> *That's where I was at ... 4.8 GHz ... not sure about voltage ? didn't notice ... I was just F'n about and hit the AUTO OC button and PRESTO !
> 
> I posted about it awhile back [http://www.overclock.net/14362048-post1151.html] ... but have since reformated & reinstalled WIN 7 on the SSD and haven't tried to OC since ... think I should actually READ ABOUT IT and maybe ohhh I dunno TRY TO KNOW WHAT I'M Doing ?*


I got some advice on my OC on the sandy bridge OC thread. I changed a bunch of settings around and lowered my bclk back to 100. Sitting at 4.8GHz for now. Gotta work on getting airflow to this heatsink now.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Ah, today i'm able to see a bit more, btw no difference using Firefox 5.01 or IE9... but NO BIOS file at all, also no difference between ASUS.COM or ROG.ASUS.COM besides i'm getting always dubious other languages with ROG.ASUS.COM, now e.g. something like polish or slovakian....

It's getting me angry especially it's not already the time for a relaxing brew!









We live in times where one IT world market leader is not able for using vanilla webdesign for building up a good and working download website!









@Rhialto: Thanx for your remarks but i'm not willing to upgrade BIOS when Asus Homepage has deleted it or wth else they've done with the BIOS files...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


@Rhialto: Thanx for your remarks but i'm not willing to upgrade BIOS when Asus Homepage has it deleted or wth else done with the BIOS files...


It wasn't deleted, it was renamed and now include the Intel RST driver. If you look at the FTP link, it's on ASUS server.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Thanks m8, but i'm going to stay on 0650Beta unless the official download website is working good and has a clear info sometime. The Asus ftp appeals to me very untended.
Hmm, or do you have the 0403 running now?
Additionally i'm staying without Intel RST untill now for it's said that the MS AHCI driver is much faster for SSDs.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Thanks m8, but i'm going to stay on 0650Beta unless the official download website is working good and has a clear info sometime. The Asus ftp appeals to me very untended.
Hmm, or do you have the 0403 running now?
Additionally i'm staying without Intel RST untill now for it's said that the MS AHCI driver is much faster for SSDs.


Running the 0403 driver seems like my elpida hypers are stable now, bios fixes up some ram problems.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hmm, ok. Maybe i'll give it a chance.

Let me make some interesting conclusions:

- BIOS file 0403 not anymore available on ASUS websites
- BIOS file 0403 just available on ASUS ftp site, in addition with new (?) Intel RST driver
- We've had some reports overhere in Germany based on the english 6series chipset spec update, that the 6series (=our Z68 too!) has some additional problems (!) concerning SSDs which should be resolved with new bios, firmwareupdates and driver files:

-> Hey, is it just me that can see here an interesting fitting detail!?!?


----------



## utnorris

It's funny that SSD is mentioned in the bios update. I ran into my first issue yesterday and although it resolved itself I wonder if it is a bios issue or my SSD. I have the Intel 320 160Gb SSD as my OS drive and there are known issues with it, but the issue I had was different. I was playing a game and after playing for about 2 hours the system froze or became extremely slow. I could move the mouse, but nothing seemed to be responding, so I rebooted the system and this is when issues really started. First thing I noticed was theat my 2 x 2Tb RAID array was now in "Verify" status. Then the OS would try and load, but would either just sit there or BSOD on me. I figured I had some corrupt files, but I could not run repair from the W7 install disk, just kept failing. After several reboots and whatnot I finally got "Safe" mode to load. I ran diags on the Intel SSD and they came back fine. After that, I rebooted and went straight into windows and now everything seems fine again, although I have not checked to see if the RAID array was still in "Verify" status or not. System has been up for almost 12 hours again with no issues, so I am going to choc this up to corrupt W7 files that got fixed by W7 itself while in "Safe" mode. Any thoughts or ideas are welcomed.


----------



## snakemed

Agreed on the return option - if it isn't what you expect, return it. 30 days is long enough to decide.

I don't know if they will honor the rebate either, but why not submit for it anyway? They might accept it, since it would be ASUS paying. The original buyer (that returned it in the first place) didn't get it, so you should try since it hasn't been paid on this card yet. I think it should qualify. Go for it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Yeah I did ... I got it ... I figured worst case I can return it within 30 days if it doesn't work out ? 
Plus not sure, but anyone know it ws through NewEgg, and NewEgg had an additional $30 off Rebate going for this card, is it valid on Open Box items also ? or not ? 
IF I can use the $30 off then $220 for THIS 480 GTX







would be AWESOME !









====

also, they had this one too ... *








*ASUS* ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 GeForce *GTX 570* @ *$260.00 OPEN BOX*

*and it was gone in less than 10 minutes.







*


----------



## snakemed

Ovlazek, you are probably right, but I won't have to wait very long to find out about the potential price drop, so I am waiting for now. They will probably tempt me into buying a next gen-card anyway! I am still watching the 6950s though (lucky would be good).









Congratulations to LAKF on his purchase!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


The 6950 are awesome cards. But I wouldn't hold my breath about the price going down. Previous generation cards price never REALLY drop. They hold the prices high for people wanting to go dual gpu at a later point. I wanted to crossfire my 5870 and waited for the 6000 series to drop the price. Didn't happen (locally). They sold out long before any decent deals came along. You can always get lucky and snatch up one of the few that goes super cheap.

Also, @ LAKF- Nice pick up! I'm sure you won't be disappointed.









Just found this combo deal at NCIX. Saves around $50 if anyone is looking for the board and a great SSD. Gene & Wildfire 120GB


----------



## snakemed

I will need a new power supply to go with the GPU, so I will have to find the right deal and timing. I want an AX850 (or bigger), so I can run dual GPUs, etc. - if I want to do so in the future. My old Antex 500 has served me well, but I don't think it will meet the demands of dual cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Ovlazek, you are probably right, but I won't have to wait very long to find out about the potential price drop, so I am waiting for now. They will probably tempt me into buying a next gen-card anyway! I am still watching the 6950s though (lucky would be good).









Congratulations to LAKF on his purchase!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


It's funny that SSD is mentioned in the bios update. I ran into my first issue yesterday and although it resolved itself I wonder if it is a bios issue or my SSD. I have the Intel 320 160Gb SSD as my OS drive and there are known issues with it, but the issue I had was different. I was playing a game and after playing for about 2 hours the system froze or became extremely slow. I could move the mouse, but nothing seemed to be responding, so I rebooted the system and this is when issues really started. First thing I noticed was theat my 2 x 2Tb RAID array was now in "Verify" status. Then the OS would try and load, but would either just sit there or BSOD on me. I figured I had some corrupt files, but I could not run repair from the W7 install disk, just kept failing. After several reboots and whatnot I finally got "Safe" mode to load. I ran diags on the Intel SSD and they came back fine. After that, I rebooted and went straight into windows and now everything seems fine again, although I have not checked to see if the RAID array was still in "Verify" status or not. System has been up for almost 12 hours again with no issues, so I am going to choc this up to corrupt W7 files that got fixed by W7 itself while in "Safe" mode. Any thoughts or ideas are welcomed.


Hmm, i know only this 8MB bug for all Intel 320 ssds: this happens if the system has had e.g. a powerloss without normal shutdown or the ssd is used with hot plugging: afterwards the firmware has a bug which notifies now just 8MB size of the ssd. This one is to be repaired with a firmware update which is not yet released for these Intel 320 drives. Are you using the Intel RST driver? Then maybe it could be helpful to switch off LPM. The issue is known with Event ID 9 and Source iastor. The workaround is to switch off LPM inside the Windows Registry for ALL SATA Ports:


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14475857*
> I will need a new power supply to go with the GPU, so I will have to find the right deal and timing. I want an AX850 (or bigger), so I can run dual GPUs, etc. - if I want to do so in the future. My old Antex 500 has served me well, but I don't think it will meet the demands of dual cards.


You probably should upgrade your psu, but since you will only get up to two gpus, an AX850 will be plenty. (Unless you are getting two 6990's or 590's.)
I always recommend people to see this guide of Phaedrus'.
http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1045231-phaedrus-quickndirty-psu-calculator.html


----------



## gettingtoasty

A good way to see what power you need if it helps. http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14475857*
> I will need a new power supply to go with the GPU, so I will have to find the right deal and timing. I want an AX850 (or bigger), so I can run dual GPUs, etc. - if I want to do so in the future. My old Antex 500 has served me well, but I don't think it will meet the demands of dual cards.


I have the AX750 and love it, but there are some deals out there for some good PSU's under $100 for up to a 1000 watts, just check the deal section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14476008*
> Hmm, i know only this 8MB bug for all Intel 320 ssds: this happens if the system has had e.g. a powerloss without normal shutdown or the ssd is used with hot plugging: afterwards the firmware has a bug which notifies now just 8MB size of the ssd. This one is to be repaired with a firmware update which is not yet released for these Intel 320 drives. Are you using the Intel RST driver? Then maybe it could be helpful to switch off LPM. The issue is known with Event ID 9 and Source iastor. The workaround is to switch off LPM inside the Windows Registry for ALL SATA Ports:


Yeah, I did that mod already to try and fix my Crucial SSD issue I was having. I don't thing it's the Intel bug, I really think it was a corrupt file that fixed itself as everything seems to be good now.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Doublepost...sry.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gettingtoasty;14477565*
> A good way to see what power you need if it helps. http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


*Nope, i have made very bad experiences with all those PSU calculators, they're merely a merchandising and marketing instrument of the manufacturers: All of them gets me some PSU with too much power!*

Better use a power meter instead with your old system and then think about your future system and keep some reserve in mind!

My old system with 4 HDs, HD5870, 8GB, Asus P5Q Deluxe and C2Q 9450 needs about 320W under NON real circumtances consisting out of:
- 100% CPU load with Prime95
- 100% GPU load with Furmark
so my Corsair 520W was very fine with it and i've never had some issues with too less power also with the more power consumptioning HD4870 before.

Examples:
- This one at bequiet gets me either a 900W or a 1000W PSU
- This one at Enermax is better and calculates one with about 650W, but this is also too much.

- So i've decided to take a psu with a wattage between 550W and 600W. This should be more than enough also for future vgas with my new system.
Meanwhile i've used my powermeter again and the max was about 380W, pretty fine for my Seasonic X-560W









- If you don't plan to use SLI/Xfire or more vga cards then a good psu from 550W and above is fine enough! If you have some Nvidia single card with much more power usage then better use something around 650W maybe.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14477976*
> *Nope, i have made very bad experiences with all those PSU calculators, they're merely a merchandising and marketing instrument of the manufacturers: All of them gets me some PSU with too much power!*


This. That outervision one is waaaaayy out to lunch. Phaedrus' is the best.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14467837*
> This snake is a Radeon buyer! ... though I like the 6950s. Open box deals can go really fast though, so if you want it, get it now!


*NewEgg sold several OPEN BOX 6950's today ...*

*MSI* TF3 card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127575R *@ $185.00 today*
*MSI* Refrence card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127555R *@ $160.00 today*
*GIGABYTE* 1GB Card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125372R *@ $176.00 today*

*... maybe keep checking those links for a deal, IF you really want one.

or also this thread ...* http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1064322-newegg-open-box-gpus-again.html *... in case someone who bought 1 or 2 wants to resell them again. Seems like a lot of guys in that thread are just trying to buy a card for the sake of buying it at a good deal and aren't keeping them.*


----------



## gettingtoasty

Outer vision

System Type:1 physical CPU
Motherboard:High End - Desktop
CPU:Intel Core i7-2600k 3400 MHz Sandy Bridge
Overclocked:5000 MHz, 1.45 V
CPU Utilization (TDP):100% TDP
RAM:4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Video Type:SLI

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY
Regular SATA:2 HDDs
DRAM SSD:1 Drive
Blu Ray BD-RE/DVD/CD:1 Drive
Fans
Regular:4 Fans 120mm; 1 Fan 250mm;
Keyboard and mouse:Yes
System Load:100 %

Minimum PSU Wattage:617 Watts
Recommended Wattage:667 Watts

Not to far off Phaedrus recommendation of 650 watts. People do think that they need too much power i agree.It's always good to have a little spare as you don't want to be running it full load all the time


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NewEgg sold several OPEN BOX 6950's today ... *

*MSI *TF3 card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814127575R *@ $185.00 today*
*MSI *Refrence card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814127555R *@ $160.00 today*
*GIGABYTE *1GB Card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814125372R *@ $176.00 today*

*... maybe keep checking those links for a deal, IF you really want one.

or also this thread ... *http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...pus-again.html* ... in case someone who bought 1 or 2 wants to resell them again. Seems like a lot of guys in that thread are just trying to buy a card for the sake of buying it at a good deal and aren't keeping them.*


Dang I gotta find me one of those open box 6950. Only a TFII/III or DCUII though.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well EVGA has finally released their version of the z68 mATX motherboard* ...









http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...120-SB-E682-KR = suggested retail @ *$ 159.99*

*... and frankly, I feel EVEN BETTER about buying the MaxIVGeneZ







and that's my







.*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









*Well EVGA has finally released their version of the z68 mATX motherboard* ...

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinf...120-SB-E682-KR = suggested retail @ *$ 159.99*

*... and frankly, I feel EVEN BETTER about buying the Max4GeneZ







and that's my







.*










$160 for unsinked mosfets? No thank you.
At least it comes with a handful of straight sata cables though.


----------



## sintricate

Seems I got my rig buzzing along at 4.8GHz









This build is 1000MHz better than my last







Hope everything stays this good. I received my H80 today. Need to figure out which is going to be better for my system, the H80 or the D14. Been too busy dealing with the loss of a family member to do all the testing but I'll get to it soon enough.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Ah, it seems that my suggestions with 0403 BIOS and new Intel RST is a MUST combination for resolving another Intel bug are correct.








Here's the readme for "Asus Intel Rapid Storage Technology Smart Update Utility" (whatever that means):

Quote:



Asus IRST Smart Update Utility for P8Z68-V / P8Z68-V PRO / P8Z68 DELUXE / Maximus IV Extreme-Z / Maximus IV Gene-Z 1.00.02.
Asus IRST Smart Update Utility for P8Z68-V / P8Z68-V PRO / P8Z68 DELUXE / Maximus IV Extreme-Z / Maximus IV Gene-Z 1.00.02.
*Please confirm you are using below Bios version:
P8Z68-V 0606
P8Z68-V PRO 0606
P8Z68 DELUXE 0603
M4E-Z 0403
*M4G-Z 0403*


Has anyone made already some experiences with this "tool" (driver)!?

Lately i was visiting the ASUS ROG Forum and guess what, there's also a guy named "LA_KINGS_FAN" posting around!
















Maybe this guy is able to post there the following question
"Who has deleted the latest BIOS 0403 and starting BIOS version in the ASUS download website?"









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Wow, just about 160-180 US$ for an AMD HD 6950? Good price, but what are the experiences with those "open boxes"? Does one get the whole warranty also? Then it's a good deal.
Overhere in germany, the cheapest new HD6950 is about 180€/255US$ without extra costs like delivery.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Dang I gotta find me one of those open box 6950. Only a TFII/III or DCUII though.










Do you have the place for a 6950 2GB DCUII? In the V354. Because the cooling of it is 25mm higher than the screwing backplate... It is a no-go for me, in my mATX case...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*









$160 for unsinked mosfets? No thank you.
At least it comes with a handful of straight sata cables though.










 lol!!

I guess that's one redeeming factor... that, and:

it has a coaxial output - no need for ASUS' breakout breacket from the S/PDIF header.

it has no video outs... not even an useless HDMI (at least a DP port? please?)... (and I don't mean this in a good way, there is no reason to buy that board, unless if you were an eVGA fan...).


----------



## Kvjavs

That EVGA mATX board is so ugly. Not only with looks but features.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


That EVGA mATX board is so ugly. Not only with looks but features.


 at least it has 10USB ports - 90% of why I sold my P8P67-M Pro and eventually got a M4G-Z


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Do you have the place for a 6950 2GB DCUII? In the V354. Because the cooling of it is 25mm higher than the screwing backplate... It is a no-go for me, in my mATX case...


I'm not entirely sure I know what you mean..








Semi-related, I don't think I will be using the V354 much longer. I really don't like it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


lol!!

I guess that's one redeeming factor... that, and:

it has a coaxial output - no need for ASUS' breakout breacket from the S/PDIF header.

it has no video outs... not even an useless HDMI (at least a DP port? please?)... (and I don't mean this in a good way, there is no reason to buy that board, unless if you were an eVGA fan...).


I actually found having the HDMI port on the Gene quite handy. I was having issues with my video card when I first installed and it was nice to have onboard to get at the BIOS to see what was up.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Ah, it seems that my suggestions with 0403 BIOS and new Intel RST is a MUST combination for resolving another Intel bug are correct.








Here's the readme for "Asus Intel Rapid Storage Technology Smart Update Utility" (whatever that means):

Has anyone made already some experiences with this "tool" (driver)!?

Lately i was visiting the ASUS ROG Forum and guess what, there's also a guy named "LA_KINGS_FAN" posting around!
















Maybe this guy is able to post there the following question
"Who has deleted the latest BIOS 0403 and starting BIOS version in the ASUS download website?"









XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Wow, just about 160-180 US$ for an AMD HD 6950? Good price, but what are the experiences with those "open boxes"? Does one get the whole warranty also? Then it's a good deal.
Overhere in germany, the cheapest new HD6950 is about 180â‚¬/255US$ without extra costs like delivery.


I tried the smart update it says its for raid only? On the other hand the other irt that 200+ megs update just fine....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I actually found having the HDMI port on the Gene quite handy. I was having issues with my video card when I first installed and it was nice to have onboard to get at the BIOS to see what was up.


 True, it's just a DP port would be much better, IMHO. Not only does DP have a backwards compat mode, so a cheap, 5 usd HDMI passive adaptor may be used, it also supports 2560x1600 resolutions.... something NO existing HDMI implementation does today (the official specs mandate it. AMD, nVidia, Intel, and every monitor Manuf. has been ignoring it).

Just my take on this


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I'm not entirely sure I know what you mean..








Semi-related, I don't think I will be using the V354 much longer. I really don't like it.









I actually found having the HDMI port on the Gene quite handy. I was having issues with my video card when I first installed and it was nice to have onboard to get at the BIOS to see what was up.


You have the backlpate on the video card, where you screw to the case. And the plastic cover of the DCUII VGA cooler is additional 25mm higher than this. In my chassis, this is colliding with the PSU, since there is only 10mm clearance. In the V354, you also have the PSU above the VGA.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


True, it's just a DP port would be much better, IMHO. Not only does DP have a backwards compat mode, so a cheap, 5 usd HDMI passive adaptor may be used, it also supports 2560x1600 resolutions.... something NO existing HDMI implementation does today (the official specs mandate it. AMD, nVidia, Intel, and every monitor Manuf. has been ignoring it).

Just my take on this










Whats the max res on HDMI? I plan to connect my U2410 with that, 1920x1200.
But i also have DP available, just dont know, if that also supports sound from the VGA to the U2410's minijack too, where i have my HD555 connected.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


True, it's just a DP port would be much better, IMHO. Not only does DP have a backwards compat mode, so a cheap, 5 usd HDMI passive adaptor may be used, it also supports 2560x1600 resolutions.... something NO existing HDMI implementation does today (the official specs mandate it. AMD, nVidia, Intel, and every monitor Manuf. has been ignoring it).

Just my take on this










I don't really mind what res it is. As long as it's not 800x600.







Just something to use as a backup just in case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


You have the backlpate on the video card, where you screw to the case. And the plastic cover of the DCUII VGA cooler is additional 25mm higher than this. In my chassis, this is colliding with the PSU, since there is only 10mm clearance. In the V354, you also have the PSU above the VGA.


Oh you mean 25mm wider than a expansion slot cover! Gotcha.
I'm not sure. I haven't really looked into it yet, but like I say, I am going to be putting this build in a different case.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I don't really mind what res it is. As long as it's not 800x600.







Just something to use as a backup just in case.

Oh you mean 25mm wider than a expansion slot cover! Gotcha.
I'm not sure. I haven't really looked into it yet, but like I say, I am going to be putting this build in a different case.


this pic 

Btw, whats the problem with the V354?


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Whats the max res on HDMI? I plan to connect my U2410 with that, 1920x1200.
But i also have DP available, just dont know, if that also supports sound from the VGA to the U2410's minijack too, where i have my HD555 connected.


HDMI is 1920x1080 max, DP and Dual link DVI is 2560x1600


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


HDMI is 1920x1080 max, DP and Dual link DVI is 2560x1600


If this is true, why has the U2410 HDMI connectors?


----------



## marduke83

Sorry to say that I am no longer an owner of the GeneZ. Didn't suit my setup needs, and I changed the theme of my build at the last minute. So I traded it. Loved the board, but sometimes you have to sacrifice form for function.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Ah, it seems that my suggestions with 0403 BIOS and new Intel RST is a MUST combination for resolving another Intel bug are correct.


Maybe you missed it but it was written "For proper operation" at http://www.facebook.com/pages/ASUS-M...08261142555455


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Semi-related, I don't think I will be using the V354 much longer. I really don't like it.










Why that? Yet I like mine... I don't play in it everyday but I will upgrade the video card in the coming months and I think it should be an easy task.

Very quiet compared to my previous case!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Sorry to say that I am no longer an owner of the GeneZ. Didn't suit my setup needs


What setup needs you had? Just curious... must be very specific.


----------



## gettingtoasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


HDMI is 1920x1080 max, DP and Dual link DVI is 2560x1600


Not to sure why you think its 1080 i have run it on 1200.
Hdmi gene z = 1920 x 1200


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14485193*
> What setup needs you had? Just curious... must be very specific.


I needed an extra pci-e slot (as I decided to start recording music and got an audio interface) which unfortunately I could not use with the gene-z due to my SLi setup.


----------



## snakemed

Thanks, LAKF! I will have to watch for these. Maybe I won't have to wait for the next-gen to release. Some of these would have been interesting for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14480307*
> *NewEgg sold several OPEN BOX 6950's today ...*
> 
> *MSI* TF3 card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127575R *@ $185.00 today*
> *MSI* Refrence card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127555R *@ $160.00 today*
> *GIGABYTE* 1GB Card = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125372R *@ $176.00 today*
> 
> *... maybe keep checking those links for a deal, IF you really want one.
> 
> or also this thread ...* http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1064322-newegg-open-box-gpus-again.html *... in case someone who bought 1 or 2 wants to resell them again. Seems like a lot of guys in that thread are just trying to buy a card for the sake of buying it at a good deal and aren't keeping them.*


----------



## snakemed

Thanks everyone for all of the input concerning power supply requirements. I hate to buy a PSU that fits for today only to find that it will not meet if I go SLI/CrossFire. When looking at pricing, I was finding it got expensive above 850W, too. The ASX850 is overkill if I don't end up with two cards in SLI/CrossFire, but it is also weel reviewed, so I'm not worried about quality with it. Still, waiting for the right deal, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14476749*
> You probably should upgrade your psu, but since you will only get up to two gpus, an AX850 will be plenty. (Unless you are getting two 6990's or 590's.)
> I always recommend people to see this guide of Phaedrus'.
> http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/1045231-phaedrus-quickndirty-psu-calculator.html


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14484378*
> Semi-related, I don't think I will be using the V354 much longer. I really don't like it.


Cable management is not that easy but pretty much what I expected with a SFF box. I just wish the side panels weren't so annoying put on/take off. I like everything else about the case though! The built in fan controller is pretty sweet.


----------



## utnorris

The entire EVGA Z68 line does not make sense to me. Other than adding the SSD caching, they offer no other benefits over the P67 line up they have. Quite honestly, the Z68 line up makes no sense except to say they have a Z68 line up.


----------



## lagittaja

At least some times the Asus servers work like they're supposed for a multimillion corporation.
Downloading AI Suite II from them, coming down at a nice 1,3megabytes per second








E: 1,5megabytes per second


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Why that? Yet I like mine... I don't play in it everyday but I will upgrade the video card in the coming months and I think it should be an easy task.

Very quiet compared to my previous case!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni*


Cable management is not that easy but pretty much what I expected with a SFF box. I just wish the side panels weren't so annoying put on/take off. I like everything else about the case though! The built in fan controller is pretty sweet.












Here is a pic of the build as it stands now. The power supply cables are basically woven into my tubing for the water cooling. I really don't like that. I want my GTX 570 back in my main rig and in order to take it apart I have to gently take my modular cables out of the psu and the gpu, (which happen to be right behind the res which is pretty delicate if you have been following my issues with it) feed them through my tubing without bumping anything too much as to not yank anything out of place.

Not to mention the fact that I can't put a standard 3.5" drive in, which would be pretty nice as right now I only have a 5400rpm 320GB laptop 2.5" drive in. I'd say I was just too enamoured with its looks that I didn't really think about it logically. Lack of proper planning on my part.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gettingtoasty*


Not to sure why you think its 1080 i have run it on 1200.
Hdmi gene z = 1920 x 1200


Hmm interesting my u2711 over hdmi is 1920x1080 max, maybe its the monitor itself then.


----------



## BtrGrgThnD3d

Hello Chums,

I went to plug in an (external) firewire soundcard and it does appear the gene is lacking a firewire port; lots of news sites mention it having firewire of a sort. I'm rather keen to avoid using the pcie*4 slot since I'm thinking of SLI in the future. Any ideas?


----------



## gettingtoasty

kevink82 said:


> Hmm interesting my u2711 over hdmi is 1920x1080 max, maybe its the monitor itself then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just a though it could be the hdmi lead as the ealier ones were only capable of 1080. I am using a t260 which has a res of 1920x1200, maybe like you say your monitor might not support it through the hdmi (although i would assume that it does).


----------



## Akkarin

Future Build: This should be together by the end of October if all my funds go accordingly.
Case: HAF-X
PSU: ST1200
Mobo: Gen-Z
CPU: 2600k
Ram: Corsair Dominator GT
HDD: 2x 1.5TB Hitachi SATA6.0gb
GPU: EVGA DS GTX560 Ti
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akkarin;14496247*
> Future Build: This should be together by the end of October if all my funds go accordingly.
> Case: HAF-X
> PSU: ST1200
> Mobo: Gen-Z
> CPU: 2600k
> Ram: Corsair Dominator GT
> HDD: 2x 1.5TB Hitachi SATA6.0gb
> GPU: EVGA DS GTX560 Ti
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


Wow that is a giant case for a mATX board. I'm not too familiar with the ST1200 psu, but I'm pretty sure there is nothing you could do to this board that would warrant a 1200w power supply. Just my two bits...


----------



## Akkarin

Meant to say the mobo was extreme-z







my bad haha. I even misread the title of this post!


----------



## snakemed

I dig your H2O cooling set-up (maybe a little jealous really) and I feel your pain with the case being so cramped and difficult to effectively manage the cables (the Antec 900 is no gem in this regard). As you point out, changing your drive (SSD?) would improve performance, so which to do first might be the real question. I'd vote for an SSD, but I don't know your budget situation, etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14493465*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the build as it stands now. The power supply cables are basically woven into my tubing for the water cooling. I really don't like that. I want my GTX 570 back in my main rig and in order to take it apart I have to gently take my modular cables out of the psu and the gpu, (which happen to be right behind the res which is pretty delicate if you have been following my issues with it) feed them through my tubing without bumping anything too much as to not yank anything out of place.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that I can't put a standard 3.5" drive in, which would be pretty nice as right now I only have a 5400rpm 320GB laptop 2.5" drive in. I'd say I was just too enamoured with its looks that I didn't really think about it logically. Lack of proper planning on my part.


----------



## dizbmikuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14493465*
> 
> Here is a pic of the build as it stands now. The power supply cables are basically woven into my tubing for the water cooling. I really don't like that. I want my GTX 570 back in my main rig and in order to take it apart I have to gently take my modular cables out of the psu and the gpu, (which happen to be right behind the res which is pretty delicate if you have been following my issues with it) feed them through my tubing without bumping anything too much as to not yank anything out of place.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that I can't put a standard 3.5" drive in, which would be pretty nice as right now I only have a 5400rpm 320GB laptop 2.5" drive in. I'd say I was just too enamoured with its looks that I didn't really think about it logically. Lack of proper planning on my part.


Ah yeah. Never thought one would use a SFF case for a full water cooling setup. I thought the H60 was the biggest people tried on the v354.


----------



## bonedancr

Can the bottom pci slot be used in conjunction with 2 460 sli'd in this board?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Wow I'm away for 2 weeks I come back and theres 160+ pages, Its really kicked off







. Got a rear fan in now and Ive ordered Win7 and it should be here tomorrow morning. Im off to bed now il let you all know how I get on tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonedancr;14498537*
> Can the bottom pci slot be used in conjunction with 2 460 sli'd in this board?


*unless your 460 is a single slot wide card like this







...
then NO, it will be covered over by the width of the video card.*


----------



## the.FBI

Figured this would be the right place to ask this, could I fit 2 6950 TF3s on this board?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;14499568*
> Figured this would be the right place to ask this, could I fit 2 6950 TF3s on this board?


*ON the board ... yeah ... IN your case might be the concern for some ?
but not you with that Thermaltake Xaser VI. You should be good to go I think.*


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14499647*
> *ON the board ... yeah ... IN your case might be the concern for some ?
> but not you with that Thermaltake Xaser VI. You should be good to go I think.*


Well I'll be getting rid of my current case but I'll def get one that can fit the two cards. Thanks though, looks like I'll be shrinking my pc's footprint significantly.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14497569*
> I dig your H2O cooling set-up (maybe a little jealous really) and I feel your pain with the case being so cramped and difficult to effectively manage the cables (the Antec 900 is no gem in this regard). As you point out, changing your drive (SSD?) would improve performance, so which to do first might be the real question. I'd vote for an SSD, but I don't know your budget situation, etc.


Budget isn't a real issue. The only reason I don't have a SSD in this build is because the drive I want isn't released yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizbmikuni;14497594*
> Ah yeah. Never thought one would use a SFF case for a full water cooling setup. I thought the H60 was the biggest people tried on the v354.


It's not ground breaking that I did a custom loop, but I tinker with my pc's too much to have to deal with taking my entire rig apart whenever I want to do something as simple as add a second 2.5" drive.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Budget isn't a real issue. The only reason I don't have a SSD in this build is because the drive I want isn't released yet.


*What SSD drive would that be ?







curious upgradable minds would like to know







should I hold off getting that Crucial 128 GB M4 ?







The Corsair's and OCZ's seem to have WAY TOO MANY problems and issue's, and the Intel's & Plextor's are kind of expensive, with Intel having some issue's also. I haven't read up on too many complaints with the Crucial's ?*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*What SSD drive would that be ?







curious upgradable minds would like to know







should I hold off getting that Crucial 128 GB M4 ?







The Corsair's and OCZ's seem to have WAY TOO MANY problems and issue's, and the Intel's & Plextor's are kind of expensive, with Intel having some issue's also. I haven't read up on too many complaints with the Crucial's ?*


Corsair Force GT 240GB. If that is close to the cost then I won't buy it. That is outrageous. But if its price is around other 240-256GB in its performance bracket, it is the one I will probably get. If not, I will get another 510. I am hugely satisfied with the 120GB I have already.


----------



## snakemed

Someone asked earlier... to which case will you be moving your build?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Corsair Force GT 240GB. If that is close to the cost then I won't buy it. That is outrageous. But if its price is around other 240-256GB in its performance bracket, it is the one I will probably get. If not, I will get another 510. I am hugely satisfied with the 120GB I have already.


----------



## Abula

Well intel is suppose to release the 520 late this year.. that i what im waiting atm, Intel X25m are good enough for now.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Someone asked earlier... to which case will you be moving your build?


I'm not sure yet. I'm going to search for a while for the right one but as it stands now, I don't know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*


Well intel is suppose to release the 520 late this year.. that i what im waiting atm, Intel X25m are good enough for now.


The 520 is just a die reduction from 34nm to 25nm isn't it? Nothing really to write home about...
I think it might also allow for TRIM support in RAID, but I won't be doing that anyways.


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


The 520 is just a die reduction from 34nm to 25nm isn't it? Nothing really to write home about...
I think it might also allow for TRIM support in RAID, but I won't be doing that anyways.


 No one really knows, some say its Sanforce based SSD mostly because it matches the the current sanforce size, other say its intel own controller.... who knows...


----------



## gl0ry

Anyone try the new Version 0403 bios that was uploaded on the 4th yet?


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


Anyone try the new Version 0403 bios that was uploaded on the 4th yet?


Ive been using it since hwbot posted it for a week now, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I'm not sure yet. I'm going to search for a while for the right one but as it stands now, I don't know.

The 520 is just a die reduction from 34nm to 25nm isn't it? Nothing really to write home about...
I think it might also allow for TRIM support in RAID, but I won't be doing that anyways.


I am also considering now what SSD to get, but i am pretty sure, that i will buy an X25-M G2. 
The 510 is too expensive, the 320 has firmware issues, and i would not trust any other SSD-s reliablity, after all what ive read on the forums here. Since i am changing from HDD to SSD with my op.system the performance jump will be even with the X25-M huge. Besides, i dont really think, that moving from one to other SSD type, one can really feel the difference...


----------



## Woschdsubbn

I'm working now with my Crucial M4 already about one month and have NO issue or problem with it.
One of the first things I've done was to upgrade the drives firmware from 001 to 002 and also i'm running with MS AHCI instead of Intel RST driver.
The crucial is more than fast enough. I think that no one remarks differences between 300MB/sec or 400 MB/sec or something like that because "a very fast reacting windows" could not be accelerated more if you know what i mean...


----------



## sumonpathak

ok...dont knw if its been answered or not...so am askin again








will the nhd14 will have any problems with ram slots on this board?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14504621*
> I am also considering now what SSD to get, but i am pretty sure, that i will buy an X25-M G2.
> The 510 is too expensive, the 320 has firmware issues, and i would not trust any other SSD-s reliablity, after all what ive read on the forums here. Since i am changing from HDD to SSD with my op.system the performance jump will be even with the X25-M huge. Besides, i dont really think, that moving from one to other SSD type, one can really feel the difference...


The X25-M is a great drive. I have one in one of my laptops and it is pretty dang good. Actually I do notice a performance difference between my Vertex 2 installed with my X58A-UD3R and my 510 with my P8P67 Deluxe. The 510 seems much quicker.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14507659*
> ok...dont knw if its been answered or not...so am askin again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the nhd14 will have any problems with ram slots on this board?


Check sintricate post on this same thread, according to his sig/pics he has it, and this post, what ram he bought. An in this post shows the ram with the cooler on the GeneZ, check the post before and after for more pics.


----------



## Kvjavs

Heya everybody,

Been too busy to keep up with the group. Who all needs to be added to the list?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14507659*
> ok...dont knw if its been answered or not...so am askin again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the nhd14 will have any problems with ram slots on this board?


If you check the post directly above yours, you will see he is using a D14 on his Gene. He is using low profile ram though. Which ram are you thinking of using?


----------



## gettingtoasty

You can add me cheers


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14508586*
> Who all needs to be added to the list?


*YOU







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*YOU







*


Oh you









I'm working on it. Should be able to get the i5 2500k + Maximus IV GENE-Z this weekend or get the non OC ones for cheaper and have some leftover money... or the i3 2100.


----------



## The Advocate

Really wish I had seen this thread before I ordered one.

I havent done a fresh build since 2006 (Shuttle SFF AM2 Athlon X2). A *lot* has changed.

Anyway, the shuttle has finally given out and BF3 is around the corner, so I am attempting a new build with the Maximus Gene and a 2500k as the basis.

Trying to cram it in a Silverstone Grandia GD05 (will double as HTPC), with 8GB of Ripjaws DDR3 1600 and a 120GB OCZ Solid 3 SSD and a Seagate 1TB SATA. Im going to try to ride my my XFX 9800GT until BF3 is released, and then figure out what I really need.

I'm a little nervous about this build. The BIOS options are overwhelming, and I'm not sure I understand the SRT option on the Z68.

I run alternating monitors, either a 20" TFT or a 42" LCD, usually depending on whether I am gaming or streaming netflix/hulu.

The only games I play are SC2, and soon BF3. How should I set up SRT with those programs and running Win7 x64? I havent owned an SSD before.

I havent read the entire thread - any initial steps I can take to make my build go easier? How should I setup BIO initially (all default/auto?).

One thing I am kicking myself for with this board - no DVI out. My 9800 GT is really flakey lately and if doesnt work, having only HDMI kind of bites. Maybe I can get a converted cable.

Really wondering if I should have just gotten a Gigabyte Z68 mATX. After reading a little bit of this thread, I think this may be more board than I really need (and more problems than I want?).


----------



## RussellG

Yeah, there's converters out there. I grabbed one for $2 (or something like that) alongside my mobo purchase.

I agree that the multitude of configuration options in the BIOS is intimidating. The beauty of it, however, is that you don't have to mess around with them if you don't want to. It should work just fine, right out of the box.


----------



## glide 1

Sorry if this has been posted already -

Just a heads up for those who want water cooling blocks for the mosfets on this board - EK will release 1 soon.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


----------



## crantana

just ordered Gene for the bench....can't wait for some sub-z runs


----------



## arachnophilia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


How should I set up SRT with those programs and running Win7 x64? I havent owned an SSD before.


i would use the SSD manually: install your OS and applications to it. SRT only works up to 64gb anyways, meaning your other 56gb or so are wasted on it. you *might* be able to partition it and do both, but i couldn't get SRT working on a separate SSD (i have two), when my data drive is a mirrored volume. the max4g-z seems to only allow RAID _or_ AHCI,mode, but not _both_.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


I havent read the entire thread - any initial steps I can take to make my build go easier? How should I setup BIO initially (all default/auto?).


leave it on the default to start with, just make sure you get it set to the right boot order. don't use the EZ-mode's preset "optimal" setting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


Really wondering if I should have just gotten a Gigabyte Z68 mATX. After reading a little bit of this thread, I think this may be more board than I really need (and more problems than I want?).


i haven't had any problems, other than some troublesome random resets because i stupidly hit that preset "optimal" mode. not really sure what it does, other than make my computer crash.

some of features on the board, however, are really handy. having a start/reset button on the board is a really nice touch. you don't have to short pins to start it up when you're just testing your parts. debug codes displayed on an LCD are just brilliant -- if there's a problem, the board tells you what it is. the extender for the case button/light headers is another nice touch (even though i couldn't use mine), as it makes plugging those things in a no-brainer.


----------



## sunrpc

Dear all, this is my first post here and I come to seek some advices.

After a few years of branded machines (HP, DELL, P. Bell,...), I had to buy a new PC for my wife. Her PC just died after several years of service.

So I decided to stop the "ready to start" PC and build my own for her.
I took a Maximus IV GZ motherboard and an OCZ VTX3MI SSD for system drive.
I added 2 WD Caviar Blue disks for data.

In terms of connections:
- SSD is connected to the SATA3 (red)
- 2 HDDs are connected to the SATA2 (grey)

My question relates to TRIM support. I have configured the storage in the BIOS to use RAID (instead of AHCI).
The 2 WD are configured in RAID1 and will store data.

I have read that to have TRIM support, the MB setting should be AHCI.
But quoting below utnorris, it seems that TRIM support will still be enabled on the SSD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


If you have the funds I would do a larger SSD. I use an Intel 320 160Gb drive as my OS drive and 2 x 2Tb in RAID1 as my storage drive. I also have a WD 256Gb SSD that I got lucky and picked up on a Newegg shell shocker for $200 that I put my games on. You will not notice the difference between a SATAII and SATAIII drive for everyday stuff. I went from two C300 in RAID0 to the Intel drive and cannot see the difference unless I do a bench on them. As far as the RAID versus ACHI, either will work. Mine is set to RAID just because of my storage drive. ACHI is supposed to give you a few more monitoring features, but trim works on the single drive even though the controller is set to RAID because the SSD is not in RAID.


Do you all confirm that setting ?
How can I check that TRIM is activated and working on the SSD ?

Would it be better to move back to AHCI and use RAID1 features on Windows 7 (I have the pro version installed) ?

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide 1*


Sorry if this has been posted already -

Just a heads up for those who want water cooling blocks for the mosfets on this board - EK will release 1 soon.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


Wow nice find. May consider it. My mosfet heatsinks seem to be pretty toasty sometimes during IBT.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunrpc*


Dear all, this is my first post here and I come to seek some advices.

After a few years of branded machines (HP, DELL, P. Bell,...), I had to buy a new PC for my wife. Her PC just died after several years of service.

So I decided to stop the "ready to start" PC and build my own for her.
I took a Maximus IV GZ motherboard and an OCZ VTX3MI SSD for system drive.
I added 2 WD Caviar Blue disks for data.

In terms of connections:
- SSD is connected to the SATA3 (red)
- 2 HDDs are connected to the SATA2 (grey)

My question relates to TRIM support. I have configured the storage in the BIOS to use RAID (instead of AHCI).
The 2 WD are configured in RAID1 and will store data.

I have read that to have TRIM support, the MB setting should be AHCI.
But quoting below utnorris, it seems that TRIM support will still be enabled on the SSD.

Do you all confirm that setting ?
How can I check that TRIM is activated and working on the SSD ?

Would it be better to move back to AHCI and use RAID1 features on Windows 7 (I have the pro version installed) ?

Thank you for your feedback.


TRIM should be enabled for your WD drives in RAID1 no problem. As it stands, no current SSD supports TRIM in raid IIRC. (Maybe one of the Revo x2 or something...) Since you will only be raiding the WD's, there should be no problem.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

.
the card is a marvel to overclock


----------



## sunrpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


TRIM should be enabled for your WD drives in RAID1 no problem. As it stands, no current SSD supports TRIM in raid IIRC. (Maybe one of the Revo x2 or something...) Since you will only be raiding the WD's, there should be no problem.


Thank you for your answer.
However, I'm not sure I understood everything you wrote.

Why do write about TRIM enabled for the RAID1 WD HDD? I thought TRIM was only for SSD.
So, in my case only the HDD are part of the RAID. The SSD is a stand alone disk. Is it going to have TRIM activated since the BIOS is set with RAID (not AHCI)?

Btw, what is IIRC?

Thank you for your feedback. It is much appreciated.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*IIRC = if I recall correctly

And there's some good info about setting up a SSD w/ WIN7 for some of us 1st timmers here ... http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-...p-secrets.html 
and here ...
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/700470-...ows-7-ssd.html *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunrpc*


Thank you for your answer.
However, I'm not sure I understood everything you wrote.

Why do write about TRIM enabled for the RAID1 WD HDD? I thought TRIM was only for SSD.
So, in my case only the HDD are part of the RAID. The SSD is a stand alone disk. Is it going to have TRIM activated since the BIOS is set with RAID (not AHCI)?

Btw, what is IIRC?

Thank you for your feedback. It is much appreciated.


Yup I made a mistake.







Hahaha. I guess I didn't really think about it that much before I got an ssd. I apologize that I confused things. I don't really want to comment on this now and give you any other information that is misleading. Sorry.









Someone else want to help this guy out? I don't have an ssd on a system with raided drives.

But yeah IIRC is if I recall correctly.


----------



## sintricate

*Anyone out there using the FAN Xpert tool that came with this board? I'm trying to figure out why it'll only let me adjust the chassis fans and not the CPU fans. I've plugged in numerous fans into the CPU header and none of them will change speeds. The chassis fan adjustments work perfectly.

On a separate note, I've taken care of my airflow issue, it seems









Changed out the NH-D14 for the H80 today and added an UltraKaze3k for a side intake fan and not pictured are two 80mm 4000RPM intake fans at the bottom of the case. When she heats up, she sounds angry









Temps while running IBT and Prime have gone down about 7C.*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14516273*
> *Anyone out there using the FAN Xpert tool that came with this board? I'm trying to figure out why it'll only let me adjust the chassis fans and not the CPU fans. I've plugged in numerous fans into the CPU header and none of them will change speeds. The chassis fan adjustments work perfectly.*


I use it and it works perfectly for both chassis and CPU fans









In order to avoid assuming anything...you're using PWM fans hooked up to those CPU headers...right?


----------



## Abula

Maybe the H80 has software controlling the fans, not allowing the Asus software to do it?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14516379*
> I use it and it works perfectly for both chassis and CPU fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to avoid assuming anything...you're using PWM fans hooked up to those CPU headers...right?


The fans I have plugged into the chassis fan headers only have 3 pins and they're being controlled just fine. The fans I have plugged into the CPU headers also have 3 pins but are always running at full speed.

Not sure why one header will control then just fine them the other doesnt.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14516379*
> I use it and it works perfectly for both chassis and CPU fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to avoid assuming anything...you're using PWM fans hooked up to those CPU headers...right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14516395*
> Maybe the H80 has software controlling the fans, not allowing the Asus software to do it?


I did some reading. It seems the H80 doesn't include PWM fans, which is exactly why Fan Xpert isn't working for Sin. Corsair intends for users to use the fan control located on the waterblock, for some reason.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14516395*
> Maybe the H80 has software controlling the fans, not allowing the Asus software to do it?


This doesnt only apply to the H80 fans. I didnt plug my fans directly into the H80


----------



## sintricate

When I plug my UK3K into the chassis header, it works just fine but when I plug it into the CPU header, it runs at full speed only.


----------



## Abula

Have you checked the bios into how are the chasis n cpu fans setup?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14516468*
> Have you checked the bios into how are the chasis n cpu fans setup?


Yup, first thing I checked.


----------



## RussellG

This isn't a new problem. Simply put, QFan only works on chassis fans, for whatever reason, and not on the CPU fan headers. CPU fan speeds are only adjustable via PWM, not via limiting voltage. I assume this is intended as a safety feature, though that's only an assumption. Either way it's a bad idea.

Here's a thread from awhile back.

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P7H57D-V+EVO&id=20100331165411687&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Clearly, ASUS has decided to keep this "design choice".


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14516500*
> This isn't a new problem. Simply put, QFan only works on chassis fans, for whatever reason, and not on the CPU fan headers. CPU fan speeds are only adjustable via PWM, not via limiting voltage. I assume this is intended as a safety feature, though that's only an assumption. Either way it's a bad idea.
> 
> Here's a thread from awhile back.
> 
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P7H57D-V+EVO&id=20100331165411687&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> Clearly, ASUS has decided to keep this "design choice".


Thanks for the info...

Having these fans running at 2600RPM is loud


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14516525*
> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Having these fans running at 2600RPM is loud


Have any available chassis headers?

Or you could always use the H80's controller.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14516527*
> Have any available chassis headers?
> 
> Or you could always use the H80's controller.


I have one left I think but there are two fans I need to control. In order to use the H80s controller, you have to open up the case and press the button on the pump. Kind of lame.

I might be able to order a 3 pin splitter and use that. That's how I'm controlling the 2 80mm fans I have.


----------



## S2000Gan

its interesting that this mobo can adjust non PWM fans...
I guess it just has an Adjustable Voltage Regulator for the fans


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14516586*
> its interesting that this mobo can adjust non PWM fans...
> I guess it just has an Adjustable Voltage Regulator for the fans


Yeah, that's what it's doing. I didn't realize it could do that via Fan Xpert though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14516586*
> its interesting that this mobo can adjust non PWM fans...
> I guess it just has an Adjustable Voltage Regulator for the fans


My old P35 mobo does this too. It controls 3pin fans with voltage, from the 4 pin sys_fan header. However, this is nowhere documented


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14516576*
> I have one left I think but there are two fans I need to control. In order to use the H80s controller, you have to open up the case and press the button on the pump. Kind of lame.
> 
> I might be able to order a 3 pin splitter and use that. That's how I'm controlling the 2 80mm fans I have.


Another option could be to use a Sunbeam Rheosmart Fan controller and use the PWM signal into none PWM fans. 



, probably more expensive, but that way you could control independently the chasis n radiator fans, and if you wish, you can also drop the PWM control and just use the knobs.

If you are interested, PCI bracket version that controls up to 2 fans, Sunbeam PL-RS-PCI Rheosmart PCI 20W Fan Controller $5, pretty cheap if you wish to try


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14516637*
> Another option could be to use a Sunbeam Rheostat Fan controller and use the PWM signal into none PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> , probably more expensive, but that way you could control independently the chasis n radiator fans, and if you wish, you can also drop the PWM control and just use the nobs.


What I worry about with that sort of product is that using PWM to control fans not optimized for PWM could result in fans that perform less than expected and/or be noisier.

If they're not designed to constantly start/stop, who knows...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;14514026*
> Sorry if this has been posted already -
> 
> Just a heads up for those who want water cooling blocks for the mosfets on this board - EK will release 1 soon.
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=90&cntnt01returnid=17


Has anyone actually measured the Gene-Z's mosfet temperature with a IR gun or similar?
Was just wondering if that block is really necessary for OC'ing :S
Maybe it's when your running a wc setup on your chip and no air flow to the mosfets.Well but I don't know much about wc'ing so take this comment with a grain of salt.

But here's one thing puzzling me currently.
I'm having some "problems" with my 1Tb Samsung F3 drive.
It just occurred to me, could this be because of the board? I got both the board and the hdd same time so..
I have a separate thread about it here if someone bothers to take a look.
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/1087556-samsung-spinpoint-f3-1tb-drive-fragmentation.html


----------



## LocutusH

What 8GB ram kits should i buy?

Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 XMS3 CL9 kit 44EUR
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 Vengeance CL8 kit 66EUR

Is that performance and heatsink worth the 50% price difference? Or is there a kit, that does better than CL8 @ 1333? (not really going after internal design, so it doesnt matter for me, how they look)

Btw, i have no luck with the SSD... the X25-M G2 120GB for 180EUR is sold off, right before i went to buy one







I dont know what to buy now... 510 for 254 EUR, or some other brand around 200?


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i need urgent help with a very important matter.

I decided to upgrade my Rig with the new Corsair FORCE GT 120GB SSD so i installed the new SSD, erased the OS from my other HDD and installed Windows 7 on the SSD.

Everything was running smoothly when suddenly in one of the reboots (while installing drivers) it appeared the BSOD and then when i rebooted again it said that the Overclock Failed and that i had to enter Setup, but i did not changed any Overclock setting! So i had to downclock to stock speeds in order to make it run again and whenever i try to overclock it, when booting a BSOD appears and when turning it on again it says that the overclock failed... Any help with this?

Rep for a succesful answer!


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14518081*
> Guys, i need urgent help with a very important matter.
> 
> I decided to upgrade my Rig with the new Corsair FORCE GT 120GB SSD so i installed the new SSD, erased the OS from my other HDD and installed Windows 7 on the SSD.
> 
> Everything was running smoothly when suddenly in one of the reboots (while installing drivers) it appeared the BSOD and then when i rebooted again it said that the Overclock Failed and that i had to enter Setup, but i did not changed any Overclock setting! So i had to downclock to stock speeds in order to make it run again and whenever i try to overclock it, when booting a BSOD appears and when turning it on again it says that the overclock failed... Any help with this?
> 
> Rep for a succesful answer!


did u try flashing to latest firmware for the ssd drive? also enable hot swap in your bios?


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;14518428*
> did u try flashing to latest firmware for the ssd drive? also enable hot swap in your bios?


No, oiw do i enable hot swap in the BIOS?
And also, how do i enable AHCI for the SSD? Is it enabled by default?

I have been reading that many people have a lot of problems with instability with the Corsair GT series but a new firmware was released, So i will try updating it and will post results tonight


----------



## CodeRush

Hi to all, i'm joining the club. 
I have no good fotos of my setup, so i can only provide validation link.
This small mobo is damn good! I have mATX mobo for first time and surprisingly have no issues with it.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


What 8GB ram kits should i buy?

Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 XMS3 CL9 kit 44EUR
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 Vengeance CL8 kit 66EUR

Is that performance and heatsink worth the 50% price difference? Or is there a kit, that does better than CL8 @ 1333? (not really going after internal design, so it doesnt matter for me, how they look)

Btw, i have no luck with the SSD... the X25-M G2 120GB for 180EUR is sold off, right before i went to buy one







I dont know what to buy now... 510 for 254 EUR, or some other brand around 200?


Weren't you one of the people looking to get a Noctua D14? If that is the case I would go with the XMS3. The Vengeance doesn't clear under the D14.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodeRush*


Hi to all, i'm joining the club. 
I have no good fotos of my setup, so i can only provide validation link.
This small mobo is damn good! I have mATX mobo for first time and surprisingly have no issues with it.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


did u try flashing to latest firmware for the ssd drive? also enable hot swap in your bios?


Kevink82 thanks for the advice i did just what you told me and everying seems to be running smoothly now!!!









I cannot be 100% certain that no problems will arise but i will continue using it to see if the SSD gives no more headaches

Thanks!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sunrpc*


Dear all, this is my first post here and I come to seek some advices.

After a few years of branded machines (HP, DELL, P. Bell,...), I had to buy a new PC for my wife. Her PC just died after several years of service.

So I decided to stop the "ready to start" PC and build my own for her.
I took a Maximus IV GZ motherboard and an OCZ VTX3MI SSD for system drive.
I added 2 WD Caviar Blue disks for data.

In terms of connections:
- SSD is connected to the SATA3 (red)
- 2 HDDs are connected to the SATA2 (grey)

My question relates to TRIM support. I have configured the storage in the BIOS to use RAID (instead of AHCI).
The 2 WD are configured in RAID1 and will store data.

I have read that to have TRIM support, the MB setting should be AHCI.
But quoting below utnorris, it seems that TRIM support will still be enabled on the SSD.

Do you all confirm that setting ?
How can I check that TRIM is activated and working on the SSD ?

Would it be better to move back to AHCI and use RAID1 features on Windows 7 (I have the pro version installed) ?

Thank you for your feedback.


Trim will work on the SSD as long as it is not part of a RAID array. I have confirmed this via the Intel toolbox and can run TRIM anytime I want on my Intel SSD. There is a way to check to see if TRIM is enabled in the OS via a cmd prompt, but I do not know off the top of my head, just do a google search to find the command to see if it is active. TRIM is only for SSD's, defrag is for mechanical HD's. I still turn off defrag and run it manually as I do not want the OS accidentally running defrag on my SSD's.


----------



## Colin_MC

Untypical question. Does anyone in this thread has (or have seen) combo of Gene-Z + Raven 02 case? I'd like to see how does it look like...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*


Untypical question. Does anyone in this thread has (or have seen) combo of Gene-Z + Raven 02 case? I'd like to see how does it look like...


like a massive case just swollowed the mobo whole.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14522232*
> Kevink82 thanks for the advice i did just what you told me and everying seems to be running smoothly now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot be 100% certain that no problems will arise but i will continue using it to see if the SSD gives no more headaches
> 
> Thanks!


All the best of luck i know lots of ppl having problems with the new sandforce but i got 2 ocz vertex3 myself got freezes on 1 drive that came with stock firmware. After flash it is all good (i dont turn my comp off at all).


----------



## sunrpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14524124*
> Trim will work on the SSD as long as it is not part of a RAID array. I have confirmed this via the Intel toolbox and can run TRIM anytime I want on my Intel SSD. There is a way to check to see if TRIM is enabled in the OS via a cmd prompt, but I do not know off the top of my head, just do a google search to find the command to see if it is active. TRIM is only for SSD's, defrag is for mechanical HD's. I still turn off defrag and run it manually as I do not want the OS accidentally running defrag on my SSD's.


Thank you for your feedback.
Regarding defrag, Windows will not even offer to defrag the C drive (the SSD).
So I think it should be ok to leave it like that !

As for the prefetch, I'll check it later since I read it is better to turn it off.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Have any of you long time SSD owners tried this SSD Tweaker Utility ?*

http://www.elpamsoft.com/Downloads.aspx?Installed=181&Name=SSD%20Tweaker

*it's talked about in this thread some ...* http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-win-7-ssds-setup-secrets.html
Quote:


> With all the advice online for SSD hard drives it can take hours of research and fiddling to properly setup your SSD drive. Now with this little app you can Tweak Windows 2K/XP/Vista & 7 including x64 in seconds.
> 
> SSD Tweaker 1.8 Lets you Tweak the following:
> 
> Windows Services
> Query and Set Windows 7 TRIM Status (Pro Only)
> Experimental TRIM Optimization (Pro Only)
> Hibernation Settings
> Use Large System Cache
> Ntfs Memory Usage
> Disable 8.3 Filenames
> Disable Date Stamping
> Disable Boot Tracing
> Windows Prefetcher
> Windows Vista Superfetch
> Windows Indexing Service
> System Restore
> Windows Defrag


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14527005*
> *Have any of you long time SSD owners tried this SSD Tweaker Utility ?*
> 
> http://www.elpamsoft.com/Downloads.aspx?Installed=181&Name=SSD%20Tweaker
> 
> *it's talked about in this thread some ...* http://www.overclock.net/ssd/929553-win-7-ssds-setup-secrets.html


90% of the thing listed can be done manually anyways....... actually 100% of them....


----------



## utnorris

So, I think my Intel SSD is slowly dying. I am getting a BSOD with the error code 0x000000F4, did a search and most pointed at the HD being the issue. This would not surprise me with the recent issues Intel has been having with their 320 series. Guess I will try a new one and see if that fixes the issue. It seems to come and go, sometimes it will just come back up, other times I have to go into Safe Mode first and then restart. I did run the repair disk and it said there was an issue with the OS, but that it fixed it, so hopefully I can just clone it over to the new drive and everything will be good. Kinda frustrating having the system crash while trying to shoot someone,







.


----------



## Thom

Finally said goodbye to my M3G and got the M4G, kindly add me to the club


----------



## NvidiaStorm

_First comment from new PC







, good news its working







, it idles at around 33c and maxed 100% while folding at around 65c @ 4.2Ghz (for now). Now onto the bad news







, I've got my 2.1 speakers plugged in but its not picking them up on the taskbar its just muted "audio device not installed". Anyway I've looked it up on Google/Youtube and it looks like it could be a driver problem, or at least im hoping its that and not the motherboard._


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


All the best of luck i know lots of ppl having problems with the new sandforce but i got 2 ocz vertex3 myself got freezes on 1 drive that came with stock firmware. After flash it is all good (i dont turn my comp off at all).


WHAA! You dont turn it off at all!! Dude, you have TWO GTX 590s!
I wonder how is your power bill punishing you at the end of the month.









By the way, now seriously, was the change in your power bill too high for running both your GTX 590s?

Because i have just one but have not received the power bill just yet and i am wondering the impact


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thom*


Finally said goodbye to my M3G and got the M4G, kindly add me to the club





































Wow, that one nice setup you got yourself there.

May i ask whatÂ´s the video card and where did you got the case from?


----------



## Synomenon

Looks like a Soldam Windy case. Just checked out their site, but didn't see Thom's model.


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*


Wow, that one nice setup you got yourself there.

May i ask whatÂ´s the video card and where did you got the case from?


It's a old XFX 9800GT green with an arctic cooling L2 pro. Asus didn't have any decent black PCB gfx then when I was setting up my M3G, I will be getting the Asus GTS450 silent or the Asus 6770 silent this time round as soon as its available locally.

Case is an old WiNDy model. Altium FSR1000 RS









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synomenon*


Looks like a Soldam Windy case. Just checked out their site, but didn't see Thom's model.


http://windy-online.com/case/altium_fsr/1000_rs/


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*


WHAA! You dont turn it off at all!! Dude, you have TWO GTX 590s!
I wonder how is your power bill punishing you at the end of the month.









By the way, now seriously, was the change in your power bill too high for running both your GTX 590s?

Because i have just one but have not received the power bill just yet and i am wondering the impact


Its not that bad when its idle, uses less power than my metal halides and chiller for my fish tank.......


----------



## lagittaja

Guys, how much do you think I could oc my ram?
Looking for just benching, I'll stick to 1333 for 24/7 use.
Do you think it would be possible to get 1600 out of them? Or if I'm really optimistic, 1866?


----------



## Kvjavs

Will be updating the list tonight. Just so ya know.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14532810*
> Will be updating the list tonight. Just so ya know.


Can i be added to the club? I posted my rig a few days ago


----------



## hellopi

Hi guys, what a great thread! I'm just about to buy this board to use in my very first build, with the end goal to create a quiet running gaming htpc. I just have a few concerns that I was hoping someone could answer for me. My proposed build is:

Case: Silverstone GD05B
(I love the look of this case and it is the perfect fit on my tv/av stand)

Case fans (with added fan gaskets): Noctua NF-R8 80mm
(Seems highly recommended)

CPU: I5 2500K
(Seems the best balance of performance and cost plus I fancy trying my hand at overclocking)

Heatsink/fan: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
(Seems highly recommended)

Thermal Paste: Gelid GC-Extreme
(Seems highly recommended)

Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68 Motherboard
(I need a micro ATX to fit in the case but wanted a fully featured mobo. I went for Z68 as it offers o/clocking and on board graphics, which I will use initially whilst I save up for the graphics card)

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-650HX
(Seems highly recommended and is more than ample wattage)

GPU: Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI
(Reviews indicate good performance for price and runs quiet and cool)

RAM: G-Skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz 8GB
(Low profile ram should fit easier in to build than ram with high heat dispersers)

SSD: Crucial M4 64gb
(To use as boot drive)

HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
(To store games, music, movies etc)

Optical: Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP Blu-ray Player
(Seems highly recommended by Razor and others)

My questions/worries: Will that heatsink and cpu cooler fit in this case with one HDD and one SSD? If not what would you recommend for a similar price? Is it worth changing the stock fans on a heatsink/cooler? Do most heatsinks come with the required mounting bracket or is that a separate purchase?

Am I better using 80mm or 120mm fans for the case? I was going to replace all the fans for the sake of quietness as I've heard stock fans are a bit pants.

Is there anything that I'm missing on this list? I know I sound like a noob (because I am!) but I don't want to kick myself for forgetting something stupid or buying something completely unsuitable for the build.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## IronAge

Hello - just joined here so i can post the latest beta bios 0604 download for the gene-z:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOEVVILZ



(Waiting for SST-TJ08B-E to be available here in germany)


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14535082*
> Case: Silverstone GD05B
> (I love the look of this case and it is the perfect fit on my tv/av stand)
> 
> Case fans (with added fan gaskets): Noctua NF-R8 80mm
> (Seems highly recommended)


The first thing I glanced at, and confirmed with a quick googling, is that the GD05B has room for two *120mm* fans, while those you have chosen are *80mm*. For a Noctua 120mm case fan, the NF-S12B FLX seems to be the way to go. It's a low noise, high-airflow case fan (unlike the NF-P12, which is designed for CPU cooling). The beauty of 120mm fans is that they move more air per dB.

To add to this: If you are looking for a truly silent rig, I suggest the Corsair AX series PSU's over the HX series. The AX's fan's don't even spin when the PSU is at 20% or less of its capacity, so its silent when idle! Also, the MSI Twin Frozr video cards are quieter than the ASUS...at least they are once you adjust the fan speed in MSI Afterburner. They idle VERY quiet once you turn the fan idle speed down.

Overall, it certainly looks like you've done your homework on this system. I think you've selected very good quality parts while also looking out for silent products. I'm sure you'll have a blast putting this together!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14535082*
> Hi guys, what a great thread! I'm just about to buy this board to use in my very first build, with the end goal to create a quiet running gaming htpc. I just have a few concerns that I was hoping someone could answer for me. My proposed build is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Silverstone GD05B
> (I love the look of this case and it is the perfect fit on my tv/av stand)
> 
> Case fans (with added fan gaskets): Noctua NF-R8 80mm
> (Seems highly recommended)
> 
> CPU: I5 2500K
> (Seems the best balance of performance and cost plus I fancy trying my hand at overclocking)
> 
> Heatsink/fan: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
> (Seems highly recommended)
> 
> Thermal Paste: Gelid GC-Extreme
> (Seems highly recommended)
> 
> Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68 Motherboard
> (I need a micro ATX to fit in the case but wanted a fully featured mobo. I went for Z68 as it offers o/clocking and on board graphics, which I will use initially whilst I save up for the graphics card)
> 
> PSU: Corsair CMPSU-650HX
> (Seems highly recommended and is more than ample wattage)
> 
> GPU: Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI
> (Reviews indicate good performance for price and runs quiet and cool)
> 
> RAM: G-Skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz 8GB
> (Low profile ram should fit easier in to build than ram with high heat dispersers)
> 
> SSD: Crucial M4 64gb
> (To use as boot drive)
> 
> HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
> (To store games, music, movies etc)
> 
> Optical: Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP Blu-ray Player
> (Seems highly recommended by Razor and others)
> 
> My questions/worries: Will that heatsink and cpu cooler fit in this case with one HDD and one SSD? If not what would you recommend for a similar price? Is it worth changing the stock fans on a heatsink/cooler? Do most heatsinks come with the required mounting bracket or is that a separate purchase?
> 
> Am I better using 80mm or 120mm fans for the case? I was going to replace all the fans for the sake of quietness as I've heard stock fans are a bit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything that I'm missing on this list? I know I sound like a noob (because I am!) but I don't want to kick myself for forgetting something stupid or buying something completely unsuitable for the build.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Let's just spoiler tag that for the sake of keeping it tidy.
Okay, lets go through these..

Case, excellent choice, I've always wanted to do a build in this case but haven't quite got around to doing it









Case fans, I don't know why you would want to install more fans, there already is 3x120mm fans on this case








First get your comp built up, if the fans are too loud for your taste, then replace them, I HIGHLY recommend Gentle Typhoon 1150rpm or 1450rpm if you can control the speed, which you can with this mobo.

CPU, best choice if you don't do massive amounts of photoshop/video editing/equilevant

Noctua NH-U9B is too tall. It is 125mm. Your GD05 limits your cpu cooler size to 70mm WITH optical drive and 120mm WITHOUT optical drive.
Since you will be using an optical drive then I would recommend you getting Scythe Big Shuriken or Shuriken RevB. I think the revB is newer so that would be good choice. OR, you could go with a AIO watercooling solution, since your case has 120mm fan slots right next to your cpu slot.
Not quite sure about the clearance with the bluray drive you're getting. It might fit or it might not.

Thermal paste, I don't have personal experience with this particular paste but everyone has his/her favourite, I like MX-4 from Arctic and NT-H1 from Noctua, some prefer some other paste. Look at the thermal paste reviews to make sure you don't pick up some lousy paste, after that, you can't go wrong with the paste, the difference between the top5 or top10 pastes out there is only "few" degrees celcius so ..

Mobo, Sir, excellent choice clapclapclap

Another excellent choice, HX650 one of the best psu's out there in it's price range and power range.

GPU, if you mean the DirectCuII model then here is another excellent choice.

Good choice on ram, G.skill is good manufacturer.

If your budget allows, *I* would get bigger SSD, my Win7 installation already takes up 46Gb of space, and that is just 3 days old installation without "many" programs installed, later on it will get a little bit bigger.

HDD, good choice sir, I have one of those F3 drives currently in my computer. DEAD SILENT. Although monday versions *can* still happen on to you.

Optical, good choice, I have B083L or something like that bluray drive from Samsung, not a single problem with the actual drive itself. I had problems with the media player which came with the drive on a cd/dvd/whatever, so you may want to use some alternative software for bluray movies, I recommend PowerDVD.

Other than those I had special comments, you're good to go









E: OKAY, now that I checked the cpu cooler clearance, your best choice is those scythe coolers I mentioned.
After looking at this picture, I withdraw my recommendation for AIO watercooling solution since it will not fit.








Credits for picture to SPCR
E2: Now that I stared at the picture for couple more minutes, AIO watercooling solution would actually fit








It would be a quite tight squeeze though.
You would need to put that 120mm fan OUTSIDE of that case so the radiator would be inside the case but the fan not. It would need to be a slim radiator too so Corsair H70/80 and Antec Kuhler 920 out of the question. Corsair H50/60 or Antec Kuhler 620 might fit there.
Antec 620 and H60 are 27mm thick so they FIT, H50 can't be thicker than those so that would fit wonderfully too.
BEST performance for your case and cpu combination would be one of those AIO watercooling solution. That is my final recommendation for cpu cooling.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14535098*
> (Waiting for SST-TJ08B-E to be available here in germany)


Hmm, maybe you got the wrong model name?

SST-TJ08B already available...

The SST-TJ08-E will be available at Caseking in October!!

Omg! Don't wait that long time and get another case with similar design instead!!
- Fractal Design Define Mini (Das ist meines! Sehr zu empfehlen!)
- Fractal Design Arc Mini
- Lian Li PC-A04
- Lian Li PC-V354
- Lian Li PC-A05FN (Ok, auch noch zu neu und noch nicht lieferbar anscheinend)
- InWin Dragon Slayer
- Lian Li PC-V600FB (Oha, recht teuer)

Uups, sorry for mixing up german and english... but IronAge is also a Krauteater like me.


----------



## lagittaja

@Woschdsubbn
Keep it english please








Why get a A05*F*N since it is not that special. All the good features of A05NB were removed.
But, of those cases, I would get the A04, it's the prettiest


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14535772*
> The first thing I glanced at, and confirmed with a quick googling, is that the GD05B has room for two *120mm* fans, while those you have chosen are *80mm*. For a Noctua 120mm case fan, the NF-S12B FLX seems to be the way to go. It's a low noise, high-airflow case fan (unlike the NF-P12, which is designed for CPU cooling). The beauty of 120mm fans is that they move more air per dB.
> 
> To add to this: If you are looking for a truly silent rig, I suggest the Corsair AX series PSU's over the HX series. The AX's fan's don't even spin when the PSU is at 20% or less of its capacity, so its silent when idle! Also, the MSI Twin Frozr video cards are quieter than the ASUS...at least they are once you adjust the fan speed in MSI Afterburner. They idle VERY quiet once you turn the fan idle speed down.
> 
> Overall, it certainly looks like you've done your homework on this system. I think you've selected very good quality parts while also looking out for silent products. I'm sure you'll have a blast putting this together!


All of this. I have an AX750 in my build. Before I installed the graphics card, I overclocked to 5.0Ghz on my 2600k. Even during stress testing (even if it was just the cpu) that fan didn't kick in once.


----------



## IronAge

@Woschdsubbn yeah - you are right - in fact i want TJ08-E.









Just ordered another one from Amazon.de - they got ONE in stock.

Already ordered one from a marketplace seller a few days back - supposed to be on stock - but wasn't.









I got already got a A04 - A04 is kinda limited when it comes to tower coolers.

TJ08-E ist smaller and got some neat stuff - like internal connector for front USB 3.0 etc.

But most important is i can use the Thermalright Venomous-X with it.

Invasion of the Krautheads.









I would love to have a Windy Case too but IMHO no chance getting one in Europe for a reasonable price.


----------



## Abula

@Woschdsubbn what wrong with the Fractal Design Define Mini??? seems like a nice micro atx case, should do fine until you can get a TJ08-E.


----------



## IronAge

he said nice things about the fractal design since he actually owns it.







he just wrote it is highly recommended.

pretty nice considering the good price - but i want TJ08-E - nothing else.


----------



## hellopi

You guys are awesome!

As I don't actually know how to use quotes on forums I'm just going to put these in quotations...

_RussellG "For a Noctua 120mm case fan, the NF-S12B FLX seems to be the way to go"
"I suggest the Corsair AX series PSU's over the HX series"_

Funnily I had just changed my wishlist (on amazon for convenience) to these exact fans!
Re the AX series I think that may just be pushing my ever increasing budget up just a tad too much, but I will certainly take the advice under consideration.
As far as the GPU goes, as this will be the last addition to my build I think I'll wait and see which of the two (asus or MSI) has the best price at time of purchase as I'm hearing good things about both these makes.

lagittaja _"I don't know why you would want to install more fans"_
I just was going under advice that stock fans usually suck, and had heard great things about the Noctua fans. I was going to replace the three stock fans with the now revised 120mm Noctua (and add 2x 80mm fans at the back later if the system was not running cool enough). I do like the idea of 'wait and see' regarding if the stock fans will be loud to my ears, but dislike the idea of having to take things to bits after the initial build to change the fans at a later date if they do annoy me.

The GPU is the DirectCuII version yes.
I had considered a larger SSD, especially as I've heard the performance of the M4 is actually better at 128+ but I think I'd need to shave a little off the cost somewhere else first...

_"BEST performance for your case and cpu combination would be one of those AIO watercooling solution. That is my final recommendation for cpu cooling."_

By best do you mean both quieter and cooler? Would this sort of system be easy/safe for a noob to fit? If so which of the two would be your suggestion?

Many thanks for the positive comments regarding the choices for this build and even bigger thanks for the constructive criticism and suggestions/solutions. It's an entirely new world to me (the actual building) and so I have done A LOT of research (thank god for furums, I must have read 100's of pages), and thought I had finalised my build the other day, and then suddenly realised about my heatsink/cooler issue today, it sometimes feels like two steps forward, one step back!


----------



## RussellG

I pondered suggesting an AIO watercooler as well. It would certainly help solve the problem of what would fit in the smaller enclosure. Plus you wouldn't have to worry about the air cooler preventing RAM installation (which seems to have been a common problem for posters in this thread).

The beauty of them, hellopi, is that you don't have to connect hoses or mess around with fluids. They come as they are, ready to install right out of the box! The performance isn't anywhere close to what a self-build water cooler would be, but they do work as well as a high-end air cooler.

I fear they could get expensive though. The stock fans with them tend to be loudish, so you would have to factor in the cost of replacing those as well, if you replaced them.


----------



## lagittaja

hellopi, I wouldn't recommend those Noctua S12 fans, nor the P12 fans.
Overpriced noisy pressure impotent coughcough
Scythe GT <3


----------



## IronAge

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)

These are highly recommended - excellent performance at a reasonable price.


----------



## lagittaja

lmao does enermax do rebrand fans ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14536822*
> hellopi, I wouldn't recommend those Noctua S12 fans, nor the P12 fans.
> Overpriced noisy pressure impotent coughcough
> Scythe GT <3


Provided that you can find them. I bought mine from Germany. 6 of them at $15 a pop with $6 next day shipping. FROM GERMANY TO WESTERN CANADA.









I used 2 in p/p on my H70. In relation to the stock fans, it's next to silent now.


----------



## lagittaja

@Ovlazek
Yeah, well atleast here in Finland you can find them pretty easy.
The cheapest they're 10.95-11.50€ and most expensive being 16.90€ which is like RIDICULOUSLY more than the cheapest ones price.
And that is 15.5-16.2$ and 23.93$

But the Noctua are even more pricey
*P12* being 16.9€-19.5€-26.9€
And that is 23.93$-27.6$-38.1$
That is just CRAZY overprice.
*P14* 19.9€-21.5€-27.9€
And 28.1$-30.4$-39.5$
That is like 40 bucks for a single 140mm fan, CRAAAZYYYY
THAT is why I call noctua overpriced.

Those were the prices of 3 major and popular hardware etailers here in Finland
cheapest to priciest: jimmspc.fi, silentrig.com and verkkokauppa.com
But about the availability, at one point during this year, there was a HUGE global demand of GT's and Scythe / Nidec couldn't produce them enough.
Currently the stores are in Finland are stockpiled on them. More coming all the time.
But I'm wondering if I should try those 3000rpm GT's ?
IDK, 1250rpm for idle is a bit too much IMO, but the CFM those put out is just amazing imo


----------



## mostowizard

anyone use this with an NZXT Vulcan + a larger CPU cooler? I'm wondering if it would even fit a large cooler like the megahalems.

If it doesn't, is there a better microatx case that won't kill my budget?


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list...

Probably missed a few people. If I missed ya, please post again. Things are getting too busy for me to keep track and may hand over ownership to someone else.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Made some configurations :
- updated from newer BETA Bios 0650 to 0403, no problem yet.
- upgraded the Intel LAN Driver PROWinx64 from V16.3 to V16.4, no problem yet.
- tested the Intel RST (IASTOR) against MSAHCI, no problem yet. It seems that the IASTOR has some advantages although there's is no significant difference noticeable in normal days work.
- While i'm making some cleanups and reverse copies of my backups i remarked that the new Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3TG harddisk is VERY fast and additionally silent!









MSAHCI:










IASTOR:


----------



## Xyphyr

Just ordered mine from the egg. Building a matx gaming rig. :3


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


If your budget allows, *I* would get bigger SSD, my Win7 installation already takes up 46Gb of space, and that is just 3 days old installation without "many" programs installed, later on it will get a little bit bigger.


My Crucial M4 64GB SSD without page file, hibernation off and system restore disabled is only 7GBish.


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


@Woschdsubbn
Keep it english please








Why get a A05*F*N since it is not that special. All the good features of A05NB were removed.
But, of those cases, I would get the A04, it's the prettiest










Could you please elaborate on the A05FNB good features that were removed? I have been eyeing on the A05FNB for a while now.

On the other hand, I have replace my M3G in a A04 and is quite impressed with the casing, probably the only bad thing about it is that the Noctua U12 can't fit and I had to use the U9 on it.










Here is another system I built for a friend with M4G in a A04


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Done some configurations:
- updated from newer BETA Bios 0650 to 0403, no problem yet.
- upgraded the Intel LAN Driver PROWinx64 from V16.3 to V16.4, no problem yet.
- tested the Intel RST (IASTOR) against MSAHCI, no problem yet. It seems that the IASTOR has some advantages although there's is no significant difference noticeable in normal days work.
- While i'm making some cleanups and reverse copies of my backups i remarked that the new Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 3TG harddisk is VERY fast and additionally silent!









MSAHCI:

pic

IASTOR:
pic


I just bought a samsung 470 128GB ssd. I think i will just stick withe stock BIOS, and MSAHCI. I see no point in experimenting with BIOS update and Intel SRT


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Done some configurations:
- updated from newer BETA Bios 0650 to 0403, no problem yet.


Different experience here, I kept getting "Overclock fail!" on 0403, I'm back to the newer BETA 0650 with no problems









0 OC on CPU
RAM G Skill Sniper SR2 on XMP. 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.25v


----------



## hellopi

So if I went for the antec 620 would I be able to replace the stock fans for quieter running? If so what size and rpm would I need? Size wise I'm guessing I want 120mm? would I be best choosing this option and sticking with stock case fans to start with (so I could use the money I saved on case fans on the cooler and fans, and possibly the ax cpu?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


So if I went for the antec 620 would I be able to replace the stock fans for quieter running? If so what size and rpm would I need? Size wise I'm guessing I want 120mm? would I be best choosing this option and sticking with stock case fans to start with (so I could use the money I saved on case fans on the cooler and fans, and possibly the ax cpu?


I think the airflow on the rad does only matter, if you OC it hard. Under normal cicumstances it will do any 120mm fan on the rad, better as intake, since it gets cooler air this way.
I picked up some CM sickleflows now, one of them is going on my 620, once my rig is ready to be built.


----------



## hellopi

The review I had for the cooler did mention it had a noisy fan, I an planning on overclocking once I have everything up and running


----------



## LocutusH

How noisy a fan is, is always relative. You can always turn it up or down.
Airflow always comes with noise, there are no wonders. It just depends on, how much airflow you really need for that setup.
The best fan is, that let you do both. Low cfm low noise, or high cfm with high noise. And then you can decide, what you need.


----------



## rysiu342

does anyone successfully installed scythe mugen 2 on this motherboard i can't fit the backplate.


----------



## hellopi

wow, thanks for all the great help on here guys, much appreciated!

So, below is my revised list, with a couple of options and changes based on the advice you've kindly given...

Case: Silverstone GD05B (Solved - will use stock fans to begin with)

CPU: I5 2500K (solved)

CPU cooling: Antec H20 620 (solved - will use stock fan to begin with)

Thermal Paste: Noctua NT-H1 (open for debate)

Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68 Motherboard (solved)

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-650HX or AX (depending on funds)

GPU: Asus directcu ii or MSI twin frozr II 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI (depending on prices at purchase time)

RAM: G-Skill 8GBXL Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800 1600MHz 8GB (solved)

SSD boot drive: Crucial M4 64/128gb (depending on funds)

HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (solved)

Optical: Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP Blu-ray Player (solved)

Does this all now seem sensible? Again apologies for being a TT (tech 'tard apparently, I like the term!). Is there anything obvious I'm missing?

As it's payday on Friday I'm going to buy the first £500 worth of components, any particular suggestions for order of purchase, i.e. are some things more/less likely to drop in price between monthly paydays?

Any final advice would be much appreciated, and then I promise I'll stop with my hijacking of this thread! Would a new thread documenting the build once I have the components be of any interest?

Once again, I cannot say thank you enough to all of you who've given me such informative and extensive advice on here!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14546782*
> As it's payday on Friday I'm going to buy the first £500 worth of components, any particular suggestions for order of purchase, i.e. are some things more/less likely to drop in price between monthly paydays?
> 
> Any final advice would be much appreciated, and then I promise I'll stop with my hijacking of this thread! Would a new thread documenting the build once I have the components be of any interest?
> 
> Once again, I cannot say thank you enough to all of you who've given me such informative and extensive advice on here!


There is no hijacking of threads here! This is open discussion for pretty much anything MIVG related! Don't worry about it.







You definitely could do a thread of your build in the build log section or here (I'm sure nobody will mind), but be sure to let us know if you make your own thread so we can all see it.

I would pick up the mobo and cpu first. The sales for cpu's are always marginal and the board is to new and niche for a big sale. Probably ram and optical next. The rest goes on sale more frequently for bigger discounts. (Unless something that you specifically want is on sale right now).


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14546782*
> wow, thanks for all the great help on here guys, much appreciated!
> 
> So, below is my revised list, with a couple of options and changes based on the advice you've kindly given...
> 
> Case: Silverstone GD05B (Solved - will use stock fans to begin with)
> 
> CPU: I5 2500K (solved)
> 
> CPU cooling: Antec H20 620 (solved - will use stock fan to begin with)
> 
> Thermal Paste: Noctua NT-H1 (open for debate)
> 
> Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68 Motherboard (solved)
> 
> PSU: Corsair CMPSU-650HX or AX (depending on funds)
> 
> GPU: Asus directcu ii or MSI twin frozr II 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI (depending on prices at purchase time)
> 
> TLDR


Consider an EVGA 560TI too. It has ref cooler, wich is better than any of those two. Yup, the stock cooler. Silent at idle, and load too. And maybe you can get it even cheaper. Dont misunderstand me, those coolers are good too, but in case of the 560TI, you dont need to spend extra money on them.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14546782*
> Does this all now seem sensible? Again apologies for being a TT (tech 'tard apparently, I like the term!)


You're hardly a tech tard! You came in here with a great deal of research done, essentially a finished product, seeking confirmation that you weren't about to screw something up! What you had just needed a few minor tweaks. Your research was very well done, I think.

To me, a tech tard (I like the term too =D) is somebody who does NOT do any research and expects everything to be handed to them. You did ALL of the legwork, which is why people were so eager to help -- the hard work was already done!

I hope you post photos of your build when you finish with it. Also, make sure you enjoy the process. It can be a blast!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

If you talk about fan loudness please keep always in mind that those airmovers on the vga cards are always the lousiest and loudest ones.
All of my other fans are almost silent but when i'm starting BC2 the noise level is multiplied.

I've already thinking about rebuilding my vga card but these two facts hold me off doing this:
1) The vga card is always the short-lived part of all my pcs - most times i'm leaving off one generation and then i get me always the next one, ok i switched e.g. from 1900XTX to HD4870 and now HD5870
2) I'm using headphones whilst playing

Has anyone besides of those water cooling guys already made some fan changing experiences on vga cards?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14546943*
> Consider an EVGA 560TI too. It has ref cooler, wich is better than any of those two. Yup, the stock cooler. Silent at idle, and load too. And maybe you can get it even cheaper. Dont misunderstand me, those coolers are good too, but in case of the 560TI, you dont need to spend extra money on them.


Asus DCII and MSI TFII are way better than reference cooler, just fyi


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14548659*
> Asus DCII and MSI TFII are way better than reference cooler, just fyi


I've noticed that there are a lot of people out there who firmly believe that the reference cooler is the way to go. Part of the reason for this is because the TFII fans aren't set optimally out of the box. Once they're tweaked (using Afterburner) to only run at 40% when idle (rather than god knows how loud they go beforehand) and to have a more gradual fan speed increase curve when under load, they are the most quiet air cooler 560ti at the moment. The cooler is also effective enough at removing the heat to not suffer under the lower fan speeds.


----------



## mostowizard

I'm pretty sure that cpu cooler comes with some pretty damn good thermal paste


----------



## konoii

I just received my Maximus IV Gene-Z and my new 2500k, and I can't quite figure out how to overclock it to a mild 4ghz with 1.3v (are the volts to high for 4ghz?). I go into extreme tweaker and maximum turbo rating is greyed out and stock on auto. When I check CPU level up it just shows auto, 4.2ghz, and 4.6ghz. Am I miss something here?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I've noticed that there are a lot of people out there who firmly believe that the reference cooler is the way to go. Part of the reason for this is because the TFII fans aren't set optimally out of the box. Once they're tweaked (using Afterburner) to only run at 40% when idle (rather than god knows how loud they go beforehand) and to have a more gradual fan speed increase curve when under load, they are the most quiet air cooler 560ti at the moment. The cooler is also effective enough at removing the heat to not suffer under the lower fan speeds.


*From what I've been able to gather by reading here and on a few other boards, is that most of the people that try to make the claim FOR the reference card/cooler, it's because they say it vents the heat OUT the rear plate of the card rather than releasing the heat INSIDE your case. OK, this might be true to some extent, but then again the rear plate opening isn't particularly large so I would assume this is actually a poor design/form of ventilation and some of the heat does radiate back into the case even with the reference card/cooler design. Therefore IF this is true, wouldn't you be better off cooling down the GPU chip and card components with a better functioning cooler design, like the MSI TwinFrozr's or ASUS DCUII's that both claim 20% improved cooling over stock referenced cards, and then install another case fan to vent the case better if you're so worried about it ?

In short, what I was trying to say is ... I think the reference card/cooler design having less heat inside the case argument is BUNK.









EDIT : Heh ! and then I go and BUY ONE







in the TOXIC ... go figure







*


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


When I check CPU level up it just shows auto, 4.2ghz, and 4.6ghz. Am I miss something here?


That's the only settings I changed and I run 4.6

Try a reset to factory then change to 4.2 or 4.6 and it should run flawless like mine... no need to change settings here and there then test all night for stability.


----------



## konoii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


That's the only settings I changed and I run 4.6

Try a reset to factory then change to 4.2 or 4.6 and it should run flawless like mine... no need to change settings here and there then test all night for stability.


Ah, Thanks. I set mine to 4.2ghz and everything seems fine. Gonna run Intel Burn Test and see how it performs


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


You will love it, I have two in SLI and it's plenty of power for today's games. I would love to have had a single slot dual GPU solution, but it's hard to justify $500+ for one when my setup is just as good.


*Well DAMN utnorris, you must have a BIG case or don't have the MSI Lightning's ?
I just got my card and IF it was JUST a 480 GTX I think I wouldn't even have an issue, a normal 480 is 10.5" x 4.4" x 1.5", but the MSI Lightning is 12" x 5" x 1.8", and I'm not 100% sure just yet, it looks like it just might fit in there in the small space between the HDD cage and the PersonalMedia portable HDD Drive Bay cage in my HP case ... but NO WAY can I SLI a second one in there.







I might have to send it back to NewEgg ... and that would suck because I found I qualify for the Rebate even being an OPEN BOX item, so this card WOULD be only $220.00 in the end.







*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


If you talk about fan loudness please keep always in mind that those airmovers on the vga cards are always the lousiest and loudest ones.
All of my other fans are almost silent but when i'm starting BC2 the noise level is multiplied.

I've already thinking about rebuilding my vga card but these two facts hold me off doing this:
1) The vga card is always the short-lived part of all my pcs - most times i'm leaving off one generation and then i get me always the next one, ok i switched e.g. from 1900XTX to HD4870 and now HD5870
2) I'm using headphones whilst playing

Has anyone besides of those water cooling guys already made some fan changing experiences on vga cards?


I did


















Its a SApphire New Edition 4870 1GB, wich had the sound of a russian rocket vacuum cleaner even at 23% idle







Now, the SWIF2 on the AC S1 rev2 is running at 900RPM, with idle 50 and load 70 fok, with no noise... since 2 years, in 24/7.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *lagittaja*   Asus DCII and MSI TFII are way better than reference cooler, just fyi  
Actually, that is NOT the case, when we are talking about the 560TI. (with the 6950, you would be right)

Just look at this youtube vid:

  
 



  



 
 Noise test at the end of the vid. The difference is pretty clear, and the DCUII is just the same in terms of noise, as the TFII.

And there is more reason:
Here, the the normal EVGA 560TI FPB with refcooler costs 190 EUR, while the TFII is 240 (DCUII is about the same, and out of stock. It is never worth that difference.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*From what I've been able to gather by reading here and on a few other boards, is that most of the people that try to make the claim FOR the reference card/cooler, it's because they say it vents the heat OUT the rear plate of the card rather than releasing the heat INSIDE your case. OK, this might be true to some extent, but then again the rear plate opening isn't particularly large so I would assume this is actually a poor design/form of ventilation and some of the heat does radiate back into the case even with the reference card/cooler design. Therefore IF this is true, wouldn't you be better off cooling down the GPU chip and card components with a better functioning cooler design, like the MSI TwinFrozr's or ASUS DCUII's that both claim 20% improved cooling over stock referenced cards, and then install another case fan to vent the case better if you're so worried about it ?

In short, what I was trying to say is ... I think the reference card/cooler design having less heat inside the case argument is BUNK.







*


The ref cooler on the 560TI exhausts only a part of the heat to the rear. But at least a part of it, while the TFII and DCUII none. This DOES matter, in a mATX case for example, where the airflow is not optimal. And we didnt yet spoke about CF or SLI, where the cards are right next to each other... there you have the reason for rear exhaust


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I've noticed that there are a lot of people out there who firmly believe that the reference cooler is the way to go. Part of the reason for this is because the TFII fans aren't set optimally out of the box. Once they're tweaked (using Afterburner) to only run at 40% when idle (rather than god knows how loud they go beforehand) and to have a more gradual fan speed increase curve when under load, they are the most quiet air cooler 560ti at the moment. The cooler is also effective enough at removing the heat to not suffer under the lower fan speeds.


Ive read, that Afterburner has problems with PB (BSOD, lockups). Dont know if thats still the case, but since Battlefield games are using PB, it would be a no go for me. Would be happier with a card, that works well right out of the box, for the money...


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


I did








Its a SApphire New Edition 4870 1GB, wich had the sound of a russian rocket vacuum cleaner even at 23% idle







Now, the SWIF2 on the AC S1 rev2 is running at 900RPM, with idle 50 and load 70 fok, with no noise... since 2 years, in 24/7.


Wow, m8! Thanks but isn't it dubious to setup a fanless heatsink with a fan? Hm, but on the other hand it was not that expensive i bet.

Well, i'm not content with the loudness of my system, yet.
I've identified two working sites for my system:

1. Additional 140mm case fan on the top side:
The problem is that i've integrated an additional 140mm on the top of the case and for changing it or even dismount it completely i must remove the Noctua DH14-monster first. I'm fearing to destroy those two screws fitting the heavy weight heatsink to the socket...

2. VGA fans:
see my infos about this issue on the above thread

Due to the fact that i'm now three weeks at home i'll see when i'm in the mood to work at getting my system more silently.


----------



## Sonolegolas

I received my Gene-z along with other things last week. So far its an awesome little board. So many features. So count me in as an owner.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Wow, m8! Thanks but isn't it dubious to setup a fanless heatsink with a fan? Hm, but on the other hand it was not that expensive i bet.

Well, i'm not content with the loudness of my system, yet.
I've identified two working sites for my system:

1. Additional 140mm case fan on the top side:
The problem is that i've integrated an additional 140mm on the top of the case and for changing it or even dismount it completely i must remove the Noctua DH14-monster first. I'm fearing to destroy those two screws fitting the heavy weight heatsink to the socket...

2. VGA fans:
see my infos about this issue on the above thread

Due to the fact that i'm now three weeks at home i'll see when i'm in the mood to work at getting my system more silently.










My main concern was the noise level. Since it runs 24/7 in my living room, it should be damn quiet. And this way, it is.
As for the cooler, its enough for a lot of cards passive too, but the 4870 is running pretty hot, so some airflow is needed. And that SWIF2 is one of the most quiet fans out there. The VRM cooling is stock, and the mems dont need anything. It runs fine as is. Since i am now in a Stacker, case airflow is also not a problem. Running around 6 SWIF2's at 900rpm









In my new rig however, it will be a challenge to solve noise problems. But thats the beauty in it atm. Will post a build log, once i start to assembly it


----------



## IronAge

I own a ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII - it is pretty good.

positive:

- silent due to two 8cm PWM controled fans
- a little cooler than reference card
- good overclocking potential
- voltage regulation parts/design better than with reference design GTX560TI.
(got more phases and better chokes)
- black painted metal shroud of the cooler
- the design - it is close to the ROG style

mediocre:

- most of heat by GPU stays inside case - so extra fan recommended in case front
(should not be a prob with the 18cm fan in the TJ08-E i got TODAY







)
- gets hotter under heavy load than Twin Frozr II when being overclocked
- needs more power than reference design
- no game included


----------



## Ovlazek

Come on guys...
The amount of heat put through the EE of reference cards is not that much. TWII and DCII are better coolers than the reference. The only real reason to get reference cards is that it is usually easier to find water blocks that fit. As long as you have decent case airflow, you won't experience issues. If you don't have good airflow, reference cards won't help as they don't drive as much air anyways.

My two bits.

EDIT: I have TWO reference GTX 570's


----------



## lagittaja

^I agree with you


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14557379*
> Come on guys...
> The amount of heat put through the EE of reference cards is not that much. TWII and DCII are better coolers than the reference. The only real reason to get reference cards is that it is usually easier to find water blocks that fit. As long as you have decent case airflow, you won't experience issues. If you don't have good airflow, reference cards won't help as they don't drive as much air anyways.
> 
> My two bits.
> 
> EDIT: I have TWO reference GTX 570's


Note that the EVGA ref cards are usually just looking reference, and cooling reference, but have better components on the PCB, better VRM, better capacitors, etc. So the advantages of the MSI and ASUS cards are not so clear.
And as we said, this goes only about the 560TI. Here, the ref cooler is very good, wich is not the case with most other reference cards.


----------



## konoii

Hey guys, I noticed my 2500k doesn't lower its multiplier or voltage when idle. It stays at a constant 4.2ghz @1.3v's. I also noticed when I switch the CPU Level Up profile to Auto, it runs my 2500K at 3.7ghz with 1.3v's. I'm assuming 1.3v's on 4.2ghz is safe and wont degrade my CPU right? I will be running this machine 24/7. Also, why wouldn't it be down clocking at idle? I have everything enabled except Intel Virtualization thing.


----------



## ben1066

Im new here but I'm planning a new build. This time I wanted something a bit higher end so I thought you guys might be able to help out balancing the build.

Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi or the Corsair R400, can't really decide

CPU: i5 2500k

CPU cooler: Corsair H100

Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z

PSU: Corsair 750HX

GPU: EVGA GTX 580 Reference

RAM: Corsair Low Profile Vengeance Special Edition Artic White 1600mhz CL9 1.35v DDR3 8GB Kit

HDD: Caviar Blue 1tb SATA-600

Optical: One in current pc

Is their anything I've overlooked?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Note that the EVGA ref cards are usually just looking reference, and cooling reference, but have better components on the PCB, better VRM, better capacitors, etc. So the advantages of the MSI and ASUS cards are not so clear.
And as we said, this goes only about the 560TI. Here, the ref cooler is very good, wich is not the case with most other reference cards.


EVGA GTX560TI 1GB with reference coolers got reference PCB and reference chokes/mosfets ... unlike the 1GB DCII and MSI TFII.

there is nothing special about this card .. instead the EVGA sb may pick any other brand reference design card and get the same.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14553671*
> *Well DAMN utnorris, you must have a BIG case or don't have the MSI Lightning's ?
> I just got my card and IF it was JUST a 480 GTX I think I wouldn't even have an issue, a normal 480 is 10.5" x 4.4" x 1.5", but the MSI Lightning is 12" x 5" x 1.8", and I'm not 100% sure just yet, it looks like it just might fit in there in the small space between the HDD cage and the PersonalMedia portable HDD Drive Bay cage in my HP case ... but NO WAY can I SLI a second one in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to send it back to NewEgg ... and that would suck because I found I qualify for the Rebate even being an OPEN BOX item, so this card WOULD be only $220.00 in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have the 700D and I also water cool. I didn't think non reference GTX480's were longer, just that they changed the layout of the PCB and they changed the cooler. Why don't you think about water cooling or getting a different case? It might benefit you more.


----------



## RussellG

Fan noise isn't simply a dB reading either. When I listen to that video you posted, Locutus (which I have seen previously), the quality of noise that the TFII puts out is far more acceptable to me than the quality of noise that the reference cooler puts out. There's a ticking sound that the fan makes, while the TFII has a much smoother sound. I've heard a ton of noise-sensitive people complaining about the quality of noise of the reference coolers, like on the eVGA card. It's much easier to muffle a consistent, even sound than it is to muffle sounds like that.

Besides, once you adjust the fan profiles (Afterburner is perfectly stable, people just want to ***** about something...if you prefer, there's other software that can adjust the fan), it isn't nearly so loud. The TFII also keeps cards MUCH cooler, which gives leeway to give that up in favor of lower fan speeds.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


I didn't think non reference GTX480's were longer, just that they changed the layout of the PCB and they changed the cooler.


*I don't have a reference GTX480 to compare it against ... but here it is up against my old XFX Radeon HD 5770 
... it's HUGE next to that little card. LOL*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Why don't you think about getting a different case? It might benefit you more.


*I liked my HP sleeper build







, and had reasons to maintain using that case, but I don't know anymore ?







running into a few smaller issues here and there, and I do like the Corsair Graphite Series 600T case







...

This guys Build looked really clean and nice to the point where I thought DAMN I'd like that rig ... http://www.overclock.net/14200365-post558.html








*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

For sure, yes and additionally it shows that this guy must have a lot of spare time! Just remark those special cable sleeving of every single PSU cable! This alone must have taken some days on vacation...















If i were some psychologist, errrr.
Sorry but imho this is too clean for me, it reminds me on Salt Lake City: Far too clean to be true.









Hmm, i've made some strange experience with my power saving options atm. But at first i must check this impression.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


For sure, yes and additionally it shows that this guy must have a lot of spare time! Just remark those special cable sleeving of every single PSU cable! This alone must have taken some days on vacation...















If i were some psychologist, errrr.
Sorry but imho this is too clean for me, it reminds me on Salt Lake City: Far too clean to be true.









Hmm, i've made some strange experience with my power saving options atm. But at first i must check this impression.


Those are just sleeved extensions. You can buy those all over the place. If they were truly individually sleeved, they would be white at the psu.


----------



## lagittaja

Or he used some aftermarket presleeved extension cables.
idk
E: lmao good timing ovlazek


----------



## snakemed

I too wondered how long it would take you to start thinking that your HP sleeper wasn't going to fit your needs. You have the bug now, sir! So you can now start planning for a case better suited to your new hardware; start dreaming of H2O cooling, cable management and more. Welcome to the world of custom computer builds my friend!









Hey, I like the looks of the 600T, too, but I would not be able to move to a white case - it would have to be available in black. The size is w-a-y to big for my tastes. Still, the one in the picture has much to like - the AX850 is on my short list for power supplies and comes with black modular cabling. I also like the Corsair Hydro Cooler (I have an H60 already). Very nicely done, I must admit...









I may end up with a Lian Li, as they seem to fit my niche needs more closely. However, I will not buy a new case that doesn't have at least two USB 3.0 connectors on the front panel. No cheating with a pass through cable to the I/O shield either. It has to have a USB 3.0 connector for my M4GZ to connect to internally!









Enough from me. Time to share some adult beverages at the beach!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I liked my HP sleeper build







, and had reasons to maintain using that case, but I don't know anymore ?







running into a few smaller issues here and there, and I do like the Corsair Graphite Series 600T case







...

This guys Build looked really clean and nice to the point where I thought DAMN I'd like that rig ... http://www.overclock.net/14200365-post558.html








*


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I liked my HP sleeper build







, and had reasons to maintain using that case, but I don't know anymore ?







running into a few smaller issues here and there, and I do like the Corsair Graphite Series 600T case







...

This guys Build looked really clean and nice to the point where I thought DAMN I'd like that rig ... http://www.overclock.net/14200365-post558.html








*


I really like this case as well, I was thinking of getting the graphite one awhile ago but I Love the contrast of the White Edition. Id go for a Maximus IV Extreme-Z in this case though you might as well use the extra space







SLI/CFX







.


----------



## elson

How is this board in terms of reliability? My friend is buying this for his first build so Im just doing a little research. Any common problems with it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I too wondered how long it would take you to start thinking that your HP sleeper wasn't going to fit your needs. You have the bug now, sir! So you can now start planning for a case better suited to your new hardware; start dreaming of H2O cooling, cable management and more. Welcome to the world of custom computer builds my friend!









Hey, I like the looks of the 600T, too, but I would not be able to move to a white case - it would have to be available in black.


*Let's not get TOO carried away, I still like my little HP build and most likely will return the MSI 480 LIGHTNING GPU card, it JUST DOES fit ... but not while the power cables are plugged in, I can't get the side cover on.








I guess I'll go for a 580 or 560ti IF I can find an OPEN BOX one on NewEgg, or maybe a 6950 or 6970 ? the OPEN BOX stuff is so hit and miss it's kinda just get your fingers moving and hope you get it before it's gone.

And the Corsair Case ... it comes in Black/Graphite








... the WHITE one is a Special/Edition color.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


However, I will not buy a new case that doesn't have at least two USB 3.0 connectors on the front panel. No cheating with a pass through cable to the I/O shield either. It has to have a USB 3.0 connector for my M4GZ to connect to internally!


*How about get one of these ...* http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/pro...0&ss_index=131









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm*


I really like this case as well, I was thinking of getting the graphite one awhile ago but I Love the contrast of the White Edition. Id go for a Maximus IV Extreme-Z in this case though you might as well use the extra space







SLI/CFX







.


*Exactly ... IF I'm going to get a BIG case ... then what's the point (aside from $$$) of a mATX board !*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Those are just sleeved extensions. You can buy those all over the place. If they were truly individually sleeved, they would be white at the psu.


AH RIGHT! Thanx for your correction, Ovlazek. True, the psu's cables are going black to the mobo outlet and coming in again in white sleeves.
A friend of mine has a lot of trouble getting the GENEZ board to standard work. He has just an older 400W psu, so i'll send him my old 450W now as a first try.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


How is this board in terms of reliability? My friend is buying this for his first build so Im just doing a little research. Any common problems with it?


*That I can recall off the top of my head ... I think we've only had ONE person who had to RMA his board so far ??? any other problems were more either driver/software type issues, or USER ERROR







in many cases. So far this board has been a HOME RUN, if not a grand slam in terms of quality and bang for the buck for most of us I think.







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I may end up with a Lian Li, as they seem to fit my niche needs more closely. However, I will not buy a new case that doesn't have at least two USB 3.0 connectors on the front panel. No cheating with a pass through cable to the I/O shield either. It has to have a USB 3.0 connector for my M4GZ to connect to internally!










Originally when I was reading reviews of the V354 which I bought, it had a feed through to rear i/o for usb 3.0. The case I received from Newegg has internal headers for it though. I think any new Lian-Li that you buy that is advertised for usb 3.0 will have internal connections. Food for thought.


----------



## snakemed

Too carried away? You're thinkin' about this stuff, aren't you?







Seriously, too bad about the fit on that card - you had a great deal!

I looked seriously at the 600T in black, but it didn't come with the same door, as I recall. Still I like it, but in the end, it is too big for me. It is well built and so I can appreciate the appeal it has for many.

The USB 3.0 connector is a great find, thanks for that one! You are becoming quite the "product research dude" on this board. Thanks for the ideas!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Let's not get TOO carried away, I still like my little HP build and most likely will return the MSI 480 LIGHTNING GPU card, it JUST DOES fit ... but not while the power cables are plugged in, I can't get the side cover on.








I guess I'll go for a 580 or 560ti IF I can find an OPEN BOX one on NewEgg, or maybe a 6950 or 6970 ? the OPEN BOX stuff is so hit and miss it's kinda just get your fingers moving and hope you get it before it's gone.

And the Corsair Case ... it comes in Black/Graphite








... the WHITE one is a Special/Edition color.*

*How about get one of these ...* http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/pro...0&ss_index=131









*Exactly ... IF I'm going to get a BIG case ... then what's the point (aside from $$$) of a mATX board !*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Too carried away? You're thinkin' about this stuff, aren't you?







Seriously, too bad about the fit on that card - you had a great deal!

I looked seriously at the 600T in black, but it didn't come with the same door, as I recall. Still I like it, but in the end, it is too big for me. It is well built and so I can appreciate the appeal it has for many.

The USB 3.0 connector is a great find, thanks for that one! You are becoming quite the "product research dude" on this board. Thanks for the ideas!


*Thanks for the compliment







I got too much Free time I suppose ?







... as such, the 600T Graphite/Black can be had with the same Door as the WHITE one ... either the Plexi Window or the mesh side panel (both are included if you buy one). *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811139007 







*/or*









*... or this guy did a full plexi side panel mod







*


----------



## kevink82

I dont like the 600T much at all with a dual card setup i had it was really really hot inside the case, i tested it with 2 6970 and 2 580 and it just seems like a hype case imo. Replaced with gentle typhoons as well, for me Lian li and silverstone provided better temps and looks.

Sold it off within a week...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konoii*


Hey guys, I noticed my 2500k doesn't lower its multiplier or voltage when idle. It stays at a constant 4.2ghz @1.3v's. I also noticed when I switch the CPU Level Up profile to Auto, it runs my 2500K at 3.7ghz with 1.3v's.


Reset to factory defaults then *only* change CPU Level Up to 4.2 (or 4.6) and see how it works.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Originally when I was reading reviews of the V354 which I bought, it had a feed through to rear i/o for usb 3.0. The case I received from Newegg has internal headers for it though. I think any new Lian-Li that you buy that is advertised for usb 3.0 will have internal connections. Food for thought.


Will have to check my packaging when I get back home. I didn't find headers and had to use the rear i/o. I'm surprised because they did not have my case in stock so was about sure to get a recent package.

It was in the white box? Got a picture?


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I am having a weird issue. I was having problems with my system locking up. Thought it was the SSD and so I swapped it out for a spare I had. After doing some benching I am now getting lockups again. I felt the SB heatsink and it was pretty hot, which kinda surprised me since it is just the SB. Any thoughts on this? I know it's not the GPU's since I have had the issue with two different GPU setups. I don't think it's the SSD since I am having the issue on two different SSD's. I haven't tried changing out the memory, that will be my next step, but I am surprised as it seems to do fine for awhile and then just goes to crap. Ram is the 4Gb ram module Snipers at 1.25v and they do not even get warm. My VRM's on the MB get warm, but not hot. I have tried adjusting voltages on the CPU and that doesn't change anything. Any thought would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*









*
*
*
*
**
Holyeeeee that's nice! I wannit!!!

A person would have to work VERY hard to ensure their cables are PERFECTLY organized in that bad boy.*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IronAge*


EVGA GTX560TI 1GB with reference coolers got reference PCB and reference chokes/mosfets ... unlike the 1GB DCII and MSI TFII.

there is nothing special about this card .. instead the EVGA sb may pick any other brand reference design card and get the same.


Read their official page again







There is a pretty big box about the differences...


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14562963*
> *How about get one of these ...* http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=575&cl_index=2&sc_index=50&ss_index=131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly ... IF I'm going to get a BIG case ... then what's the point (aside from $$$) of a mATX board !*


If you use that Lian-Li USB3.0 adapter on this board, it'll block the top PCIe 16x slot (in that you won't be able to use a long video card in that slot). You need this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811996037

Bought one of these and the part that connects to the header is small enough that it won't block the top PCIe 16x slot from being used.


----------



## DEEBS808

Looking to get this MOBO for a build still deciding.We will see in a few weeks as I do a little research lol.


----------



## underdog1425

Hey guys, add me to the club.










Question though, I am coming from an EVGA 780i board and I have a raid0 array, is there a way for this new board to recognize the array without creating a new one?

I fooled around with it some last night but didn't have much time as I have work early today (4am lol we open early) and had to run to bed.

I was impressed with the bios and couldn't spend enough time in it last night to really figure out much about my problem, maybe someone here has more experience with similar issues.

I am running a 2009 bios on the 780i board, that may have something to do with it. I figure updating that and the raid controller would help in this scenario but usually im one of those "if it ain't broke don't fix it" kind of people in regard to bios (bad flash history).


----------



## utnorris

Since it is two different RAID controllers I doubt you will be able to migrate the old array to the new controller. You can try by turning on RAID and then going into the controller's setup during boot up. It may see it or it may not. If it does see it, it may ask to import the "foreign" configuration. There is still no guarantee that it will work. I would copy anything that is important and just start new.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

100% agree to utnorris suggestion, make a backup and give it a try.
But especially if the windows os is already running over some longer time on the old system, a fresh installation with maybe inbetween and for sure a final image just with pure os and driver installation is a good idea.
I personally switched now first time from RAID 0, which i used now over years on my former pcs to the Crucial M4 SSD: the difference is outstanding, i've never had such an ultrafast OS reaction in every way and situation! And additionally i don't have had any single problem yet with this NON-sandforce SSD.


----------



## ben1066

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14560796*
> Im new here but I'm planning a new build. This time I wanted something a bit higher end so I thought you guys might be able to help out balancing the build.
> 
> Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi or the Corsair R400, can't really decide
> 
> CPU: i5 2500k
> 
> CPU cooler: Corsair H100
> 
> Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
> 
> PSU: Corsair 750HX
> 
> GPU: EVGA GTX 580 Reference
> 
> RAM: Corsair Low Profile Vengeance Special Edition Artic White 1600mhz CL9 1.35v DDR3 8GB Kit
> 
> HDD: Caviar Blue 1tb SATA-600
> 
> Optical: One in current pc
> 
> Is their anything I've overlooked?


Sorry to bump my own post, I hope this isn't against the rules but it seemed to be ignored.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14568017*
> Sorry to bump my own post, I hope this isn't against the rules but it seemed to be ignored.


Someone had here problems with the LP corsairs, not working right with default settings (they are also not on the QVL list).


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14568017*
> Sorry to bump my own post, I hope this isn't against the rules but it seemed to be ignored.


It's not that people ignored it, this thread moves fast and sometimes posts get missed. I mean, mine hasn't gotten any answers either, sometimes that's just the way it is.

Now as far as your question goes, I am assuming this will be a gaming machine, so I would do a 64Gb SSD and a SATAII 1TB drive instead of the 1TB SATAIII drive you have listed. It might run a few dollars more, but if you look around for deals, both used and new, you can get a 1Tb drive for $50 and a 64Gb for around $100, doesn't have to be the latest and greatest SSD either. You will get much better response times from the SSD than the SATAIII HD you have listed. SSD's are the best upgrade to a system you can do and then the GPU. Other than that, everything looks good.


----------



## ben1066

Alright then, I'll try to squeeze in an SSD, would it be better as a cache or a boot drive? I can fit an SSD in my budget if I get a gtx 570 instead of a 580. Is http://www.scan.co.uk/products/60gb-ocz-agility-3-ssd-25-sata-6gb-s-sandforce-2281-read-525mb-s-write-475mb-s-50k-iops any good? I've never had an SSD before so I don't know a good one from a bad one. Or is http://www.scan.co.uk/products/60gb-corsair-force-series-3-sata-iii-ssd-sandforce-sf-2200-read-550mb-s-write-490mb-s-80k-iops worth the extra few quid? Or would I be better getting a velociraptor since my steam folder is about 250GB


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14567701*
> snip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14567383*
> snip


Thanks guys. My solution is probably going to be SSD caching then. Was thinking a 32g with a 1TB.


----------



## glide 1

@ ben1066 - what utnorris says..... and get a sata3 SSD while your at it.


----------



## ben1066

Hmm yeah, but thing is, my steamapps folder is like, 250GB, there is no way I can afford an SSD that big but I could afford a velociraptor. Or would an ssd be better and just move some games?


----------



## LocutusH

Just separate your games, those wo need the extra performace, go on the ssd, and the others to the storage.
No way, that you have always so much games playing







250GB is like..20 games?


----------



## ben1066

Actually, I have 63 games on steam, not all installed, they dont fit on my 500gb HDD xD And some are indie games from humble bundles etc. Nothing else should have issues? Also, should I go for a corsair force 3 or an ocz agility or an ocz solid?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14570098*
> Actually, I have 63 games on steam, not all installed, they dont fit on my 500gb HDD xD And some are indie games from humble bundles etc. Nothing else should have issues? Also, should I go for a corsair force 3 or an ocz agility or an ocz solid?


You can always delete steam local files, and redownload them whenever you need them. No need to store that much gcf's.
As for the other question... i would not buy any sandforce ssd. But thats just me, i like reliablity more than speed


----------



## ben1066

Whats the most reliable SSD for a similar price?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1066*


Whats the most reliable SSD for a similar price?


What others have recommended for me: X25-M G2 (sold out, not buy anymore here), Intel 510's (expensive), Crucial M4 (same marvell controller as intel 510, good price, was going for this, or...), Samsung 470's. This has its own controller, and according to reviews and opinions, there is no problem at all with them. Very reliable, just not THAT fast, as sandforce ones. So i bought one


----------



## utnorris

Unless you are benching, save the money and get a 2nd gen SSD like a Crucial C300, Vertex 2 or the Intel 80Gb gen2. You only need around 60Gb of SSD space for the OS and applications like office or what not. Leave the games installed on the 1Tb drive, they will load quick enough and the SSD is not going to improve your game play. Do not use a SSD as a cache drive, I have yet to see someone rave about how great it is and every review I have read says it's a nice idea, but with SSD's getting cheaper you are better off with one as an OS drive and a large mechanical as storage. As far as costs go, yesterday you could have gotten the Kingston V100+ 96Gb for $89 from Newegg, add a 1Tb drive for $50 and your total cost is $150. Your SATAIII 1TB drive you were looking at is close to that in price by itself and I doubt, unless you are benching for records, you will see a difference. I had two C300 SATAIII drives in RAID0 and replaced them with an Intel 320 160Gb drive. If you look at the specs the RAID0 would be 3 times as fast, but I could not tell the difference in my day to day computing. Sure, if I benched them there was a difference, but surfing the internet, launching a game or playing a game made no difference. Save the money and get a second gen drive and a SATAII mechanical drive. This way you can keep the GTX580 and if you decide to step down on the cards, skip the GTX570 and either go to a GTX480 or better yet a HD6970.


----------



## ben1066

Im not american, Im from the UK :S I have a personal dislike of ATI, I have never had a good experience with the drivers and from what I've read the gtx 480 is like a leafblower....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*To those that asked about the SSD {ben1066 + underdog1425}, get yourself a 64 to 128 GB SSD, I have and recommend the Crucial M4 series, and use it as your OS/Boot Drive and store your games and other files on your HDD. The 'cache' option isn't as advantageous to your systems overall performance as you'll get by having windows on a SSD versus a HDD. Your system will boot up in half the time, and anything windows related will run instantly.

In my case I originally bought the 64 GB SSD thinking of doing the cache, but as I found and others here told me, it just didn't work as advertised. I also found 64 GB is barely big enough for WIN 7 Pro + 1 game, and I picked up the additional 128 GB Crucial M4 SSD to have more space to work with. Now I might try using the the 128 GB SSD as my OS/Boot Drive, the 64 GB SSD as the cache ?, and my 1TB WD Cav Blk as the storage drive.

On a side note: Looks like I got to return the MSI GeForce N480GTX Lightning back to NewEgg ... I got it wedged in there so it barely fit, but with the power connector placement and how tall the card is, can't get the side cover on the case. I'm also not sure it even works ... I'm try to get running while leaving the cover off ... and the system doesn't seem to find the new hardware ? not windows, not the bios, not the support CD it came with. Anyone familiar with returns to NewEgg ? how can I maybe avoid the 15% restocking fee for a return ? I assume telling them it's too big to fit won't do it, but if my system can't recognize the card is installed this could be a defective card and I shouldn't be charged the fee then right ?
Any advice ? Thanks.







*


----------



## utnorris

Well then you won't like the reference GTX570's. There have been plenty of reports of them having VRM issues. Non-reference are a different story, so if you are going to get one get a non-reference. As far as GTX480's being leaf blowers, might be, I water cool mine so it's not an issue. Although I am probably going to swap them out for a HD6990. I like the idea of a single card solution and the one I have been playing with is just as good as my two GTX480's w/physx when it comes to Vantage. As far as game play goes, there is no difference for me. Anyway, all I am saying is that there are ways you can save money and leverage your build to get the most out of it. Just take your time and consider other possibilities.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14570750*
> *To those that asked about the SSD {ben1066 + underdog1425}, get yourself a 64 to 128 GB SSD, I have and recommend the Crucial M4 series, and use it as your OS/Boot Drive and store your games and other files on your HDD. The 'cache' option isn't as advantagious to your systems overall performance as you'll get by having windows on a SSD versus a HDD. Your system will boot up in half the time, and anything windows related will run instantly.
> 
> In my case I originally bought the 64 GB SSD thinking of doing the cache, but as I found and others here told me, it just didn't work as advertized. I also found 64 GB is barely big enough for WIN 7 Pro + 1 game, and I picked up the additional 128 GB Crucial M4 SSD to have more space to work with. Now I might try using the the 128 GB SSD as my OS/Boot Drive, the 64 GB SSD as the cache ?, and my 1TB WD Cav Blk as the storage drive.*


I still wouldn't use the cache option. I would do the 64Gb as the OS and the 128Gb as game storage and the 1Tb as all other storage. Just my opinion and we all know what that's worth.


----------



## ben1066

Right, here is my revised build, still just about affordable.

Case: Corsair R400, just because, i have 4 other corsair things, might as well go all out

CPU: i5 2500k

CPU cooler: Corsair H100

Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z

PSU: Corsair 750HX

GPU: EVGA GTX 570 HD DS

RAM: Corsair Low Profile Vengeance Special Edition Artic White 1600mhz CL9 1.35v DDR3 8GB Kit

HDD: Caviar Blue 1tb SATA-600

SSD: Corsair 120GB Force Series 3

Optical: One in current pc

All for about Â£1120


----------



## utnorris

I am not trying to rain on your parade, but I would stay away from Sandforce 3 drives:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4604/the-sandforce-roundup-corsair-patriot-ocz-owc-memoright-ssds-compared

They still seem to have issues that have not been fixed. Look at the Crucial M4 or better yet the Intel 510 series.


----------



## ben1066

I think I'm just going to have to deal with it, I really can't afford any other SSD, at least, that I can find.


----------



## Abula

I agree with utnorris, go with Curcial M4 (just dont install Intel RST so you avoid the LPM issues), the drive has a really good record in sata III.


----------



## ben1066

Hm, from what I heard were't the sandforce issues being fixed?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1066*


I think I'm just going to have to deal with it, I really can't afford any other SSD, at least, that I can find.


*Well keep in mind they're having Firmware issues up the bum, 
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/1086932...-question.html .

Corsair Force Series 3 120GB #CSSD-F120GB3-BK = 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233181 = $185.00 (normally $220.00)

Crucial M4 128GB #CT128M4SSD2 = 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148442 = $219.00 (normally $250.00)

... and yes I know you're in England so NewEgg is of little help to you, just using it as a refferance.







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1066*


Hm, from what I heard were't the sandforce issues being fixed?


*Better than BEFORE, YES ... FIXED, NO not yet.*


----------



## ben1066

Hm, also, could somebody explain what the difference between synchronous and a-sync is?


----------



## utnorris

Sure:

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...s_asynchronous


----------



## Ovlazek

All this SSD talk. I want to give my recommendations based on my own usage.
Between me, my folks, my work and other friends and family that I have done builds with SSD's for, here is all that I have used.
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB (twice)
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB
Intel X25-M 120GB
Corsair Force 120GB
Corsair Force 3 60GB
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB
Intel 510 120GB

The issues I had were usually with the OCZ. My dad's laptop would not recognize his 120GB Vertex 2 until I updated the firmware on a desktop and then threw it in his laptop. Similar problems with the 60GB Vertex 2 he has in his desktop but it was much easier to update the firmware as it was already in his usable pc.

The other issue I had was with the Force 3, but that was entirely the fault of IRST on my Z68X-UD4 at work.

My top recommendations (not based on any benchmarking, but just on day to day feel of the drives) is to go with the Intel drives. The X25-M in my laptop is probably the one I use most and I have zero issues with it. Next is the 510 in my desktop and again, no issues. Plus Intel drives come with desktop upgrade kits that allow very easy upgrades as you can move your OS from your HDD to your Intel SSD with the software with fantastic ease.


----------



## DoctorNick

Count me in!







Finally a working cam.
















Next upgrades:
Sleeving
Fancontroller, maybe a Lamptron FC9

Edit: Smaller pics


----------



## Abula

pics dont show up, put the big ones back







, really interested into seeing it on Arc Mini.

Quote: 
  Fancontroller, maybe a Lamptron FC9  
 On the fan controller, i would also consider the Sumbream Rheosmart series,

  
 



  



 
Should allow you control the GTs (none PWM) with the fan management of the GeneZ. Or if you feel like controlling it manual just click the button and you can control each fan individually with the knobs.

















They have like 3 versions of it, one PCI that controls 2 fans (convenient if you dont want to use a frontal 5.25 slot), a 3.5 3xfan and 5.25 6xfan.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1066*


Right, here is my revised build, still just about affordable.


Look at the Sniper memory I got, I like them very much. And a HX650W would be enough if you don't SLI. I had a HX520W in my previous build and was thinking to to use it in new build but since I plan to pass the old build to someone I decided to get a new PSU and I liked the HX520W so much that I went with the next one on the list.


----------



## hellopi

Would a 650w psu not be big enough if he did want to sli? If not would a 750w be adequate our would an 850w be needed?


----------



## lagittaja

IMO, a quality 650w psu is enough for 570 sli, 750w if heavy overclocking.

You can run a 5970 + 1090t or similar setup with corsair cx400w, yeah sure the fan ramps up but you can.


----------



## DoctorNick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*









pics dont show up, put the big ones back







, really interested into seeing it on Arc Mini.

On the fan controller, i would also consider the Sumbream Rheosmart series,






Should allow you control the GTs (none PWM) with the fan management of the GeneZ. Or if you feel like controlling it manual just click the button and you can control each fan individually with the knobs.

















They have like 3 versions of it, one PCI that controls 2 fans (convenient if you dont want to use a frontal 5.25 slot), a 3.5 3xfan and 5.25 6xfan.


Done


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


Would a 650w psu not be big enough if he did want to sli? If not would a 750w be adequate our would an 850w be needed?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


IMO, a quality 650w psu is enough for 570 sli, 750w if heavy overclocking.

You can run a 5970 + 1090t or similar setup with corsair cx400w, yeah sure the fan ramps up but you can.


I always reference Phaedrus' psu calculator here. I should almost put it in my sig I reference it so often. Based on that, there is no way I would run an AMD hexa with 5970 on a 400w psu.


----------



## utnorris

So 7 hours later and I am back up and running. It would seem I was having a driver conflict. I reinstalled W7 and so far no issues. I did not install RST, Lucid or AISuite. I am of the opinion that less is better when it comes to software. Hopefully I will not have any more issues. One thing that I did decide, as much as I like my 700D, from a troubleshooting perspective, my MM case with my MB mounted horizontal is much easier to work on, so I am starting a new build moving everything back into it. Plus, now that I have a HD6990, actually have two but I haven't decided if I want to run both or not, I like the idea of the card not pulling on the PCIe slot. I really want a Caselabs case, but they do not offer a horizontal MB tray yet and I already have the MM case, so I guess I will have to live with the fact that wire management will be a PITA. Anyway, once I have it done I will post new pics.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


So 7 hours later and I am back up and running. It would seem I was having a driver conflict. I reinstalled W7 and so far no issues. I did not install RST, Lucid or AISuite. I am of the opinion that less is better when it comes to software. Hopefully I will not have any more issues. One thing that I did decide, as much as I like my 700D, from a troubleshooting perspective, my MM case with my MB mounted horizontal is much easier to work on, so I am starting a new build moving everything back into it. Plus, now that I have a HD6990, actually have two but I haven't decided if I want to run both or not, I like the idea of the card not pulling on the PCIe slot. I really want a Caselabs case, but they do not offer a horizontal MB tray yet and I already have the MM case, so I guess I will have to live with the fact that wire management will be a PITA. Anyway, once I have it done I will post new pics.


Where did you find the 6990? Aren't they sold out almost everywhere?

I eagerly await your photos as well.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Where did you find the 6990? Aren't they sold out almost everywhere?


*As sick as it sounds NewEgg had a 6990 up in the OpenBox cards for only $400 a week or so ago









I guess I'll be back searching there for an HD 6950 deal or ??? GTX deal again ... well as soon as NewEgg RMA's the 480 Lightning and doesn't charge me the stupid 15% restocking fee. I hope









btw: what's a MM case ?*


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Where did you find the 6990? Aren't they sold out almost everywhere?

I eagerly await your photos as well.


I got them used, but at a sweet price. Now the real question will be whether I keep both, just one or neither. Quite honestly, one is overkill, but I like the idea of a single card with dual gpu's. I have actually considered the GTX460 2win and the Powercolor HD6870x2. The problem is that both are not water friendly. I will probably end up just keeping one, but I want to see if I can get both running for some benches just to say I did. However, that means I either borrow a decent PSU or run two PSU's. Once I get everything moved I will think about it and see how badly i want to do it.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*As sick as it sounds NewEgg had a 6990 up in the OpenBox cards for only $400 a week or so ago









I guess I'll be back searching there for an HD 6950 deal or ??? GTX deal again ... well as soon as NewEgg RMA's the 480 Lightning and doesn't charge me the stupid 15% restocking fee. I hope









btw: what's a MM case ?*


MM is Mountain Mods.

I wish I found one of those 6990 for $400









With your 480, can you hack out a piece of your case to make it fit? That is a nice deal to give up on. Maybe even sell it on here when you get the rep or ebay or something.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


With your 480, can you hack out a piece of your case to make it fit? That is a nice deal to give up on. Maybe even sell it on here when you get the rep or ebay or something.


*The card itself actually FIT inside (*suprised me too *







), though boy oh boy it was as snug as snug can be ... however I couldn't plug in the power connectors AND have the side panel cover on at the same time.









But none the less I tried to at least get it running with the side panel off ... and couldn't. Win7, Bios, DeviceManager, the support CD that came with the card, NOT ONE of them could detect the "NEW HARDWARE" ... also tried it on my old board, and the same issue, so I'm sending it back to NewEgg, it's defective IMO.

But yeah, too bad ... $220 post rebate and pre Tax was a nice deal on what used to be a $550 card







*


----------



## utnorris

Might want to really consider a different case. Also, if it is defective, MSI will replace it, so it might be worth considering.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14575811*
> *The card itself actually FIT inside (*suprised me too *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), though boy oh boy it was as snug as snug can be ... however I couldn't plug in the power connectors AND have the side panel cover on at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But none the less I tried to at least get it running with the side panel off ... and couldn't. Win7, Bios, DeviceManager, the support CD that came with the card, NOT ONE of them could detect the "NEW HARDWARE" ... also tried it on my old board, and the same issue, so I'm sending it back to NewEgg, it's defective IMO.
> 
> But yeah, too bad ... $220 post rebate and pre Tax was a nice deal on what used to be a $550 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I second the new case idea. Even though I know you don't like the notion. How wide is the card anyways?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14576228*
> How wide is the card anyways?


*Well here it is up against my old XFX Radeon HD 5770 ...










the 5770 is 8" long x 4.5" tall x 1.5" wide,
a "reference" GTX480 would be 10.5" x 4.4" x 1.5" to compare
... the MSI Lightning measures 12.0" long x 5.0" tall x 1.8" wide. It's DAMN BIG!*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14576376*
> *the MSI Lightning measures 12.0" long x 5.0" tall x 1.8" wide. It's DAMN BIG!*


Wow that is pretty dang big. If only you got it working, I may even have taken it off your hands.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14573167*
> IMO, a quality 650w psu is enough for 570 sli, 750w if heavy overclocking.
> 
> You can run a 5970 + 1090t or similar setup with corsair cx400w, yeah sure the fan ramps up but you can.


You can...

But you couldnt put load on both. You wouldn't be able to game or do any CPU/GPU extentsive tasks

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## st311a

Hey all, long time lurker, first time poster. First box of goodies came in from 'egg today so I figured I'd post up in this thread. Last ASUS board I had was a Commando....after that I was a Gigabyte UD fanboy for quite some time. This Gene board has enticed me back into the ASUS ranks. Looking forward to working with it.


----------



## ben1066

Looking nice, whats your specs?


----------



## Molokotof

Hi everybody, I'm new to overclock.net the main reason being I'm going to build my first computer and coming from a Mac I thought it would wise to join this forum to get some tips and tricks from more experienced people.

So here's my specs:

Case: Fractal design Define Mini

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

MOBO: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (Obviously)

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB kit 1333mhz

GPU: Inno3D GTX 570 (Not the reference one but the one with a cooler like the reference GTX 560 TI which isn't mentioned on their site.)

HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F4 1.5TB

PSU: Seasonic M620Sii12 620W Modular Power Supply

And some cheap optical drive.

I'll probably put up pics of the CPU, Cooler and GPU later this Day, the rest of the parts still has to arrive...


----------



## ben1066

Molokotof, I got recommended to get a SSD, it would benefit you as well.


----------



## Molokotof

Yes I know the benefits in Boot and loading times are great but the problem is i'mat the top of my budget right now. Then the next thing I'm getting will be a better screen since i'm stuck with a 17" one right now... An SDD is something i'll look into for the Christmas period.


----------



## bufu994

I cant wait anymore :S
I ordered mine on Tuesday and still didn't received them :S
hmm they said that I should receive them on in few days
so Im waiting for :

mobo: *Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z*
CPU- *2600K*
Ram - *Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB
+ Antec H20 620*
GPU- *MSI GTX560TI TFII/OC*
ssd- *AGILITY 3*
+ some extra fans ....

I will definitely post some pics when they arrive


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14577688*
> Looking nice, whats your specs?


Thanks..

In a nutshell...

Case: In Win BR665

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K

CPU Cooler: Zalman 9900 (Hope it fits...If my measurments are correct it should)

MOBO: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (duh)

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x4gb Kit

GPU: ASUS DCII 6950

SSD: 64GB Crucial M4

HDD: SATAIII WD Black 1TB

PSU: OCZ Fatal......1......ty 750w (Bought from a buddy of mine...Seriously thinking about swapping it out with the Silverstone in my HTPC...it matches my red on red, on red color scheme though)

+Other odds and ends.

I can't wait for it to come together....more parts arrive Monday.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14575164*
> there is no way I would run an AMD hexa with 5970 on a 400w psu.


Neither would I but it has been done.


----------



## ben1066

Why is everyone going 4x4gb, surely 8gb is enough?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14578735*
> Why is everyone going 4x4gb, surely 8gb is enough?


Mostly because ram is so cheap these days. I didnt go with 16 out of rumors of ivy bridge supporting very high clocked ram, so for 8 months, ill wait and see. There are certain scenarios where more ram does help a lot, like encoding/editing, but 8gb is more than enough for the average user.


----------



## GizmoDuck

hello all

Friend of mine just finished assembling my new rig a few days ago. Happened to stumble across this club for my mobo. One of the nicest mobo's I have ever owned. I love it.

What you guys do with that big RoG's sticker? heh I left it off for now









EDIT: Here is pic as per OP's request


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck;14579172*
> hello all
> 
> Friend of mine just finished assembling my new rig a few days ago. Happened to stumble across this club for my mobo. One of the nicest mobo's I have ever owned. I love it.
> 
> What you guys do with that big RoG's sticker? heh I left it off for now


I think most of us leave that sticker in the box









...cool username


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben1066;14578735*
> Why is everyone going 4x4gb, surely 8gb is enough?


For me, the RAM was cheap to begin with. Then an additional 30.00 dollars off for the combo deal, when I bought it, and it was a no brainier.


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck;14579172*
> 
> What you guys do with that big RoG's sticker? heh I left it off for now


I stuck it on my dog and watched her freak out trying to get it off......is that animal cruelty?


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Maybe some of you experts can help me.
New rig running fine until I went into a couple *BSOD *(randomly) at startup only.

Here is my error from the minidump file. All my hardware specs is in my sig. What could be the problem???









==================================================
Dump File : 081411-9172-01.dmp
Crash Time : 8/14/2011 10:50:56 AM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`09785010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`0f1bfcd8
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
*Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys*
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\081411-9172-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================


----------



## LocutusH

That may be directx, or VGA driver related. I would try to update, or rollback them, to another version.


----------



## qwwwizx

Hi All,

I just got this Gene-Z last week, a new toy instead of my old MSI P67a-DG65. I have played with it for some days and suddenly it began to shut down in windows. The light in the start and reset button on the board is off. Actually all the light is off and I cant get it to boot up again. I reset the bios, pulled the battery off over the night and this morning it could boot again! I took it to windows which went fine. Had to take a piss, and when I came back it was off again and impossible to start up.

I got light in my GFX, and I can start Fans manually so my PSU (Enermax Revomax 1500w) is running fine. What else can be the problem? Did any of you experience these difficulties to get the board up and running?

Further more I got QVL approved memory.

If I trashed the CPU, will it then be doing things like that? I mean, there is a diode on the mobo that shows if there is CPU issues. I ask because my pump died the other day, and it might have damaged the CPU.

I have packed it up for RMA now, but want to know if other have had similar issues.

Frustrating!


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


That may be directx, or VGA driver related. I would try to update, or rollback them, to another version.


Thanks. i'll try that... I just hope I don't have to RMA my 580 sli.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ben1066*


Why is everyone going 4x4gb, surely 8gb is enough?


Yes it is... some don't mind spending 50-70$ more but they don't know if they will benefit of it or not, they just buy because price is not exagarated.


----------



## ben1066

Meh, I can't afford another Â£50 1.35v kit. 8GB will have to do.


----------



## utnorris

Memory is cheap right now, so why not max it out. Newegg had 16Gb for $90 the other day. Fry's had 16Gb for $60 yesterday. Sure you could do just 8Gb and be more than fine, but with ram being so cheap, why not?


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is a little pic of my baby in action. I'm really liking the ROG connect. I never got around to using it on the M4E when I had it, but this gene sure is nice.


----------



## st311a

What did you max out at with the LN2???


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Here is a little pic of my baby in action. I'm really liking the ROG connect. I never got around to using it on the M4E when I had it, but this gene sure is nice.











DAYMN!! is that even a computer anymore? It looks like a car engine.


----------



## Mikecdm

It's just phase on the cpu and it's only good for about 5.56ghz or so. The gpu was running on DICE, but was getting really tired by the time I got to it. The 4850 still has some more to go, but only managed 920/1200 on it.


----------



## st311a

Only? ONLY? Thats still really impressive... You're a damn ninja.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai*


Maybe some of you experts can help me.
New rig running fine until I went into a couple *BSOD *(randomly) at startup only.

Here is my error from the minidump file. All my hardware specs is in my sig. What could be the problem???









==================================================
Dump File : 081411-9172-01.dmp
Crash Time : 8/14/2011 10:50:56 AM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000116
Parameter 1 : fffffa80`09785010
Parameter 2 : fffff880`0f1bfcd8
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000002
*Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys*
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\081411-9172-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================


Did you format when you got the new system, or just move the hard drive over and boot off of it?


----------



## Ovlazek

@LAKF

I was thinking about your Lightning here... Doesn't it require two 8 pin and one 6 pin for power? I was looking at your psu online and it doesn't look to have that many connectors does it? It looks to only have a 6+2 and a 6. Maybe that's why you could not get it going.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I think most of us leave that sticker in the box









...cool username










I used it on my car







...no way ... just kidding - maybe of interest for some of you:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


@LAKF
I was thinking about your Lightning here... Doesn't it require two 8 pin and one 6 pin for power? I was looking at your psu online and it doesn't look to have that many connectors does it? It looks to only have a 6+2 and a 6. Maybe that's why you could not get it going.


*Ummm ... nope I don't think so ? I had more than I needed ... I've got the BFG LS-680, am I missing something obvious ? Is this one of those







DOH! how could I be so stupid moments ?







*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817702009
http://www.techaddicts.net/reviews/b...bfg_ls680.html
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...at=PWR&cpc=APM

*Connectors*: 
 One (1) 21-inch 20+4-pin ATX connector
 One (1) 21-inch 8-pin (4+4-pin) CPU 12V connector
 *Two* (2) 8-pin (6+2-pin) PCI Express power connectors
 *Two* (2) 6-pin PCI Express power connectors
 Eight (8) SATA power connectors
 Six (6) large Molex 4-pin power connectors
 Two (2) small 4-pin floppy connector










*Now whether or not all those power cables actually WORK ? hmmm, I've never had to use the 6+2 ones before, and only one of the 6 pins for my HD5770 or 9800GTX+ before that, so maybe that could explain it ? I don't have another PSU w/ that many /or type of connectors to try another PSU.*


----------



## bonedancr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Memory is cheap right now, so why not max it out. Newegg had 16Gb for $90 the other day. Fry's had 16Gb for $60 yesterday. Sure you could do just 8Gb and be more than fine, but with ram being so cheap, why not?


Thought having 4 sticks made oc'ing harder


----------



## shrimpsiumai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


Did you format when you got the new system, or just move the hard drive over and boot off of it?


I formatted my brand new SSD and loaded Windows7 on it.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Ummm ... nope I don't think so ? I had more than I needed ... I've got the BFG LS-680, am I missing something obvious ? Is this one of those








DOH! how could I be so stupid moments ?







*

*Now whether or not all those power cables actually WORK ? hmmm, I've never had to use the 6+2 ones before, and only one of the 6 pins for my HD5770 or 9800GTX+ before that, so maybe that could explain it ? I don't have another PSU w/ that many /or type of connectors to try another PSU.*


Ahh no never mind. I was mistaken.







Dang that really sucks that you can't get it working. That's a damn good card.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


That's a damn good card.


*Yep .... and LOL, I see I got you watching the NewEgg OPEN BOX GPU thread here now too














*


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IronAge*


I used it on my car







...no way ... just kidding - maybe of interest for some of you:











I am actually thinking of water cooling the SB as I have noticed it has been getting kinda hot for a SB, but i have no real air flow around it either.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bonedancr*


Thought having 4 sticks made oc'ing harder


It use to be the case and probably is to some extent, but for 4.8Ghz to 5Ghz i doubt it effects it, at least it hasn't on mine.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14585015*
> *Yep .... and LOL, I see I got you watching the NewEgg OPEN BOX GPU thread here now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I have been watching. It sucks though. Newegg Canada open box gpu's are few and far between. I also don't think Newegg US will ship open box to Canada.


----------



## Daniella

Hello Im back but still on vacation


----------



## Korak

Me and i7-2600k are waiting Gene Z-68. Supposing to be here tomorrow late noon, or atleast on wednesday:exhappysm

Just a question: Anyone tried, or knowing, that my 4 x 2GB G.Skill ECO 1600 MHz CL7 working fine with this board?


----------



## Jared2608

What would the difference be between the Maximus and P8Z68 - V? I know the Maximus is is a uATX board, so it'd be a bit smaller compared to the P8PZ68 - V, but what else would you say is the main difference. Is there any reason to choose the one over the other?


----------



## ben1066

Hm, with a h100 how high should I be able to go for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## Kvjavs

Hate it how they made the GENE-Z a combo only item on Newegg... luckily the cheapest combo is only $4 more expensive than the board, comes with a stick of 2gb of RAM.

Should have it next paycheck definitely if I settle for the i5 2500k, but if I get the i7 2600k it may be a bit more tight. Either way, gonna finally have mine soon.


----------



## cympaulife

Hi guys,

I've been watching this thread from quite sometime now and already had the genez since late June but I don't have the complete parts for my build yet. Hopefully I'll receive them by September and I'll be able to officially join this club









Anyway I was wondering if any of you have tried installing thermalright's HR-05 SLI/IFX on the southbridge of the genez. I'm planning on getting one if it will be supported by the genez and if it will not interfere with my video card.


----------



## IronAge

There is zero reason to change that cooler ... it is large enough.

Keep in mind soutbridge only needs 6-7 Watt under full load.

So you waste your money on that cooler and lose you warranty too.


----------



## Rhialto

Repost for *Ovlazek* who missed it:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Will have to check my packaging when I get back home. I didn't find headers and had to use the rear i/o. I'm surprised because they did not have my case in stock so was about sure to get a recent package.

Was it in the white box? Got a picture?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Repost for *Ovlazek* who missed it:


I don't have a picture as I got rid of the box already.
Here is a stock photo of the box from Newegg. It did have a sticker jammed on the box that said it has an usb 3.0 internal header, but was clearly put on as an afterthought.


----------



## snakemed

What do you think? Has anyone done a build with the M4GZ in this case yet? If so, how is the airflow and the fan noise? Thinking of this as my new case.

Wish the USB 2.0 on the front were also USB 3.0 (there is one). Maybe I can change them out later. Seems like a decent case for $99 + shipping (newegg).

With 120mm fans...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811352008

Or with 140mm fans?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811352007

Attachment 224498

Attachment 224499


----------



## st311a

The rest of my kit came in from newegg today! W00t....but wait. My ASUS 6950 DCII card is BENT....B E N T!!!

Sorry for the blurry pic but look at this crap....meh, I'm so pissed. The damn card is OOS at newegg now too....This has set me back like two weeks. I could, and may, scream.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *st311a*


The rest of my kit came in from newegg today! W00t....but wait. My ASUS 6950 DCII card is BENT....B E N T!!!

Sorry for the blurry pic but look at this crap....meh, I'm so pissed. The damn card is OOS at newegg now too....This has set me back like two weeks. I could, and may, scream.










You buy it open box or something?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Warped ... not bent ... the PCB would BREAK/SNAP rather than Bend wouldn't it ? More like it overheated and warped, but HOW ... is the question?

Damn dude that sucks, I know how you feel







about GPU's not working out.*


----------



## kevz0

i just ordered mine prepare to add me to the list


----------



## kevz0

ive been following this forum for awhile now and i finally am going to build my first computer


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14595357*
> The rest of my kit came in from newegg today! W00t....but wait. My ASUS 6950 DCII card is BENT....B E N T!!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic but look at this crap....meh, I'm so pissed. The damn card is OOS at newegg now too....This has set me back like two weeks. I could, and may, scream.


I know gpu pcb's can bend over time. But considering that is a brand new card?









My Sapphire 5870 has a slight bend at the end of the card due to the weight of the cooler. It isn't nearly as substantial as your card though.


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;14595524*
> You buy it open box or something?


No way...There is something on it that's sticky too.







I think Newegg tried to pull a fast one on me with this card...I have never had an issue with anything from them either.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14596383*
> *Warped ... not bent ... the PCB would BREAK/SNAP rather than Bend wouldn't it ? More like it overheated and warped, but HOW ... is the question?
> 
> Damn dude that sucks, I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about GPU's not working out.*


Bent, warped...same thing. rofl. I've never had an issue with a card....well other than frying a few with slightly over zealous OCs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14596495*
> I know gpu pcb's can bend over time. But considering that is a brand new card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sapphire 5870 has a slight bend at the end of the card due to the weight of the cooler. It isn't nearly as substantial as your card though.


Don't you mean warped??.....(J/K LA Kings Fan.







)

Yeah the whole thing is pretty baffling. To top it off I got a less than stellar CSR from Newegg...meh I guess this gives me extra time to paint the dayglo yellow fans in my case red or something.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14596729*
> No way...There is something on it that's sticky too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Newegg tried to pull a fast one on me with this card...I have never had an issue with anything from them either.


I know some of the guys here had sticky pcbs on their MIVGZ. I did.
The back of the motherboard was ever so slightly tacky to the touch.
Something to do with Asus' bathing no doubt.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14590462*
> There is zero reason to change that cooler ... it is large enough.
> 
> Keep in mind soutbridge only needs 6-7 Watt under full load.
> 
> So you waste your money on that cooler and lose you warranty too.


First, you do not lose your warranty, not sure why you would think that. Second, if you have no airflow in the case the chip actually does get quite warm, something that surprised me because for the last few generations it was not an issue, but since it does not have fins that might explain it. Lastly, it's only a waste if it has no value to the purchaser.


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14596786*
> I know some of the guys here had sticky pcbs on their MIVGZ. I did.
> The back of the motherboard was ever so slightly tacky to the touch.
> Something to do with Asus' bathing no doubt.


Hmm thats pretty interesting. This card had two 1/4" drops of substance that had a kind of syrup consistency to it.. Could be the same thing. Weird nonetheless.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14597046*
> Hmm thats pretty interesting. This card had two 1/4" drops of substance that had a kind of syrup consistency to it.. Could be the same thing. Weird nonetheless.


Sounds like an ASUS employee REALLY liked that board.


----------



## bufu994

guys whats better Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 1600 or G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866 PC3-14900

edit:
Im asking becaouse Iv ordered my new pc wast week Maximus IV Gene-Z , I7 2600K, Vengence 1600Mhz ....
but the retared from the spanish website told me that they had problems and dont have the ram O_O
and its not the first time I had problem with them >S
so should I wait a lot or just change it for the sniper witch is like 15euros more expensive on each kit witch makes allmost 30 ....


----------



## Xyphyr




----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14598825*
> guys whats better Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 1600 or G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866 PC3-14900
> 
> edit:
> Im asking becaouse Iv ordered my new pc wast week Maximus IV Gene-Z , I7 2600K, Vengence 1600Mhz ....
> but the retared from the spanish website told me that they had problems and dont have the ram O_O
> and its not the first time I had problem with them >S
> so should I wait a lot or just change it for the sniper witch is like 15euros more expensive on each kit witch makes allmost 30 ....


*The SITE you linked ... carries

the - Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
the - G.Skill Ripjaws X PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
the - G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
the - Kingston HyperX XMP T1 PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
and the - G.Skill Sniper PC3-14900 DDR3 1866

All are good RAM kits and on the QVL and so should be fine, get which one you like most, and fits within your budget, you really won't be making a bad choice with any of those.*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;14598883*
> img img


Nice! What temps do you have with that corsair? What fan setup on the rad?


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14599239*
> Nice! What temps do you have with that corsair? What fan setup on the rad?


Using push pull stock fan and tri cool antec for now. Doesn't see above 55c in actual use not benchmarks. Plan on getting Yate-Loon Mediums all around.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;14599252*
> Using push pull stock fan and tri cool antec for now. Doesn't see above 55c in actual use not benchmarks. Plan on getting Yate-Loon Mediums all around.


I bought the antec 620, and a CM sickleflow for it. It will push trough a shroud, as intake on the rad. I hope its enough at silent rpms. Dont plan too much OC on the 2600k yet. (or do i need another pull fan too? i have some SWIF2's too)


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14599047*
> *The SITE you linked ... carries
> 
> the - Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
> the - G.Skill Ripjaws X PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
> the - G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
> the - Kingston HyperX XMP T1 PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
> and the - G.Skill Sniper PC3-14900 DDR3 1866
> 
> All are good RAM kits and on the QVL and so should be fine, get which one you like most, and fits within your budget, you really won't be making a bad choice with any of those.*


Hey thanks for responding em so fast...
I just cant decide witch one
I have it in a NZXT vulcan so looks matters to me , since yous see evrything from the side panel
ohh and Antec H20 ...
thats why I really liked the Corsair vengance
but still can you recomend me something thats in stock and looks good with the mobo...
ohh and perfomance comes first but with good price price
I can go like max 130-150 for 4x4GB and still teh cheaper the better

EDIT:
I need to chose from here


----------



## Korak

Just waiting my Gene-Z mobo coming tomorrow.
But a question cos making clean installation, and heard some problems. Do you need to have SP1 for Windows 7 64bit to make Intel Gigabit LAN to work?


----------



## IronAge

Nope - SP1 not needed for Intel GB Driver to work.

+ Driver Chipset: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.2.0.1030 XpVistaWin7

+ Driver Chipset: Intel Management Interface Engine V7.1.14.1107 XpVistaWin7

+ Driver SATA: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Version: 10.6.0.1022 08.06.2011

+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 WHQL XpVistaWin7
+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.62.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7

+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.1.0.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7

+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 32-Bit
+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 64-Bit

+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.10.0.0 XpVistaWin7
+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.12.5.0 XpVistaWin7

+ Driver Video: Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2372 WHQL VistaWin7

+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 32-Bit
+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 64-Bit

+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6363 & 6.0.1.63 WHQL XpVistaWin7
+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7

+ Utility Audio: Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package V1.0 (R11) Windows Vista & Windows 7

+ ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.30 Install Program XpVistaWin7

+ ROG CPU-Z V1.58 Setup

Thats all you need to run your board - some links contain more recent versions than on DL Page for Gene-Z @ Asus


----------



## rysiu342

Hello guys, i have problem, have scythe mugen 2 rev. B and this motherboard, how to install backplate on back , look:


----------



## Korak

Well, Im making a slipstream Win Sp1 here anyway, just in case.

And as I was reading over in this site, never saw anyone had any troubles with it.

So just in case:
Installing my CPU and mobo and rest of the stuff.
Clean install of Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Drivers from mobo -dvd (specially Gigabit drivers like I have always done)

And everything is ready? ... (well ofcourse then starts all software installing, drivers for GPU, new drivers for mobo and so on)

Sorry my dummy Question, but just want to make it sure, cos never had any troubles for something like this, that your cable dont work after running all software (mobo drivers).

And thanks IronAge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14599801*
> Nope - SP1 not needed for Intel GB Driver to work.
> 
> + Driver Chipset: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.2.0.1030 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Chipset: Intel Management Interface Engine V7.1.14.1107 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver SATA: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Version: 10.6.0.1022 08.06.2011
> 
> + Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> + Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.62.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.1.0.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 32-Bit
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 64-Bit
> 
> + Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.10.0.0 XpVistaWin7
> + Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.12.5.0 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Video: Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2372 WHQL VistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 32-Bit
> + Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 64-Bit
> 
> + Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6363 & 6.0.1.63 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> + Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Utility Audio: Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package V1.0 (R11) Windows Vista & Windows 7
> 
> + ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.30 Install Program XpVistaWin7
> 
> + ROG CPU-Z V1.58 Setup
> 
> Thats all you need to run your board - some links contain more recent versions than on DL Page for Gene-Z @ Asus


----------



## utnorris

I had to install the NIC drivers even though I was using SP1, but I just used the ones that were on the disk.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;14600003*
> Hello guys, i have problem, have scythe mugen 2 rev. B and this motherboard, how to install backplate on back , look:


Dont see a problem the cooler is listed 1156 comptable which has the exact same backplate as 1155...


----------



## lagittaja

rysiu342
Care to clarify your problem?
I don't see a problem, unless the Mugen2's backplate's hole is smaller than the cpu "backplate" which already is there.
Can you take a picture with the mugens backplate being on there?
Since that metal thingy behind the cpu could actually be bigger than the hole in this
But atleast I didn't have any problem with Antec kuhler 620 backplate, which look like the same size hole as the mugens.
http://www.scythe-eu.com/uploads/tx_...cessory_02.jpg


----------



## Colin_MC

Have anyone of you seen the M IV Gene-Z in full size atx board, like Silverstone Fortress II, or Raven 2/3? Or maybe some CM HAF case?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14599801*
> Nope - SP1 not needed for Intel GB Driver to work. Thats all you need to run your board - some links contain more recent versions than on DL Page for Gene-Z @ Asus


Thanx for your very nice collection of driverlinks in installation order!
The Intel PROSet V16.4 is running much better on my sytem than the older version from ASUS website.

I personally don't like Lucid Logix and ASUS AI for digging non needed drivers deep into my system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14600766*
> Have anyone of you seen the M IV Gene-Z in full size atx board, like Silverstone Fortress II, or Raven 2/3? Or maybe some CM HAF case?


Yes, here are some screenshots of a friend of mine, a GENE Z inside a Bitfenix Colossus Case with a bequiet Dark Rock Pro heatsink, a lot of space for e.g. watercooling devices or some sort of hideout left.


----------



## IronAge

Welcome - and thx for the pictures too.

@rysiu342

you need to modify your backplate like this:










or get this accessory item:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/pc...-kit-3.html?0=


----------



## lagittaja

Ironage, to modify because of the foam that is there?
Sorry but that is not necessary. Last time I checked foam isn't conductive >.>
Atleast I don't have ANY problems while I have my Antec 620 backplate's foam on top of those things.


----------



## Dennybrig

Hey kvjavs i am not in the official owners list! Can you add me, i have posted several pictures of my rig here!


----------



## aster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IronAge*


I used it on my car







...no way ... just kidding - maybe of interest for some of you:











Please, can you tell us which blocks are those?
Thanks


----------



## IronAge

sure ....

http://www.mips-computer.com/

those blocks will be available in the shop within about two weeks.

the pictures been taken by one of the developers.

@lagittaja

I would not put too much pressure on SMD parts ... they might crack.


----------



## sintricate

http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...l#post14601939

Just posted some pics of my build over there, just thought you M4GZ guys might like them.


----------



## hellopi

Hi again guys, hopefully going to be buying the majority of this lot on Friday, so being the ridiculously over cautious pleb that I am I'd thought I'd repost my, now revised, components list in-case anyone notices any daft mistakes I may have made...

Case: Silverstone GD05B (fits on my AV stand and won't look out of place)

CPU: i5 - 2500k (good performance/money ratio, overclockable)

CPU cooler: Antec Kuhler H2O 620 (Fits nicely in the case, recommended to me in this thread)

Mobo: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68 (but of course)

PSU: Corsair CMPSU-850AX (AX was recommended in this thread, uhm'd and ahh'd for a bit as the price jump from HX650 to AX750 was steep, but after going on excellent feedback I followed advice. Price difference between 750 and 850 AX wasn't much so figured I'd 'future-proof')

GPU: Asus 1GB GeForce GTX 560TI DirectCUII (apparently runs cool/quiet, this particular version has the best price of the 1gb ti versions of the gtx 560 in the UK)

RAM: corsair vengeance CML8GX3M2A (changed site that I'm buying ram from as my previous choise of ripjaws has gone up in price, this ram choice is still low profile to better fit in the build)

SSD: Crucial M4 64gb (did take the suggestion of 128gb under consideretion but finally decided I can't push my budget up any further, especially considering my original plan was to build a non-gaming htpc for about Â£300, current build total is approx Â£1000...)

HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (highly recommended, didn't get the F4 as i wanted the faster speed)

Optical: Samsung SH-B123L/BSBP Blu-ray (excellent ratings, often recommended on build forums)

Mouse: Logitech MX anywhere (would have gone for the pricier gaming style MX but my wife hates the cut-out for the thumb)

Keyboard: Logitech K800 (wireless and backlit, great for watching movies in a dark room)

Soo, hopefully I haven't missed anything or get anything completely wrong (after the help I've received on this forum I'm pretty sure all my errors have been rectified) and once I get the parts I'll get a few photos of the build on here so I can join the club!


----------



## IronAge

You don't need a 850 Watt PSU for that.

560 oder 650 got sufficient power for that rig even with a GTX 580 in it.

PSU

http://skinflint.co.uk/544255

RAM

http://skinflint.co.uk/622802


----------



## st311a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


http://www.overclock.net/small-form-...l#post14601939

Just posted some pics of my build over there, just thought you M4GZ guys might like them.










Very nice.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IronAge*


@lagittaja

I would not put too much pressure on SMD parts ... they might crack.










lmao, sure the foam is going to crack them


----------



## hellopi

Hi IronAge, re the psu, I'm going to overclock the cpu and gpu and will get another gpu in the future to run in sli, hence going for the larger psu. Is this still overkill?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14603595*
> Very nice.


Thanks


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14603648*
> lmao, sure the foam is going to crack them


Just take a look at the parts on backside and the backplate he most likely got with his mugen 2 Rev B as pictured ... that is what i am refering to.

I am not talking about your Antec H2O backplate and/or a foam at all - pictures of your backplate in place welcome though.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14603823*
> Hi IronAge, re the psu, I'm going to overclock the cpu and gpu and will get another gpu in the future to run in sli, hence going for the larger psu. Is this still overkill?


When you got plans getting a second GTX560 for SLI X-660 will be sufficient too.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14603823*
> Hi IronAge, re the psu, I'm going to overclock the cpu and gpu and will get another gpu in the future to run in sli, hence going for the larger psu. Is this still overkill?


Check Phaedrus' psu calculator in my sig. It is the best idea for what you will need.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14599320*
> Hey thanks for responding em so fast...
> I just cant decide witch one
> I have it in a NZXT vulcan so looks matters to me , since yous see everything from the side panel
> ohh and Antec H20 ...
> thats why I really liked the Corsair vengeance
> but still can you recommend me something thats in stock and looks good with the mobo...
> ohh and performance comes first but with good price price
> I can go like max 130-150 for 4x4GB and still the cheaper the better
> 
> EDIT:
> I need to chose from here


*Sure ... well, with the Antec H20 CPU cooler you don't have any worries about RAM Height, and you say you want to SEE your RAM in the side panel so IMO get RED ! and go BIG !

That leaves you these options from your site ;

16 GB of the - G.Skill Ripjaws X PC3-12800 DDR3 1600








or/
16 GB of the - Corsair Dominator GT PC3-15000 DDR3 1866








*{_though not sure you can manage that from what your site offers_ ? _they carry the RAM but not in a good KIT for your needs_}*

... the Corsair Vengeance are nice, it's what I have








but YOU can't get them in RED in SPAIN it looks like, and the BLACK ones ... mehhhh ... I love the look of the RED ones









Looks like you'll be getting the G.Skill Ripjaws X ... several guys here are using them also, you'll be happy with them









Good luck







*


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14604392*
> *Sure ... well, with the Antec H20 CPU cooler you don't have any worries about RAM Height, and you say you want to SEE your RAM in the side panel so IMO get RED ! and go BIG !
> 
> That leaves you these options from your site ;
> 
> 16 GB of the - G.Skill Ripjaws X PC3-12800 DDR3 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or/
> 16 GB of the - Corsair Dominator GT PC3-15000 DDR3 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{_though not sure you can manage that from what your site offers_ ? _they carry the RAM but not in a good KIT for your needs_}*
> 
> ... the Corsair Vengeance are nice, it's what I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but YOU can't get them in RED in SPAIN it looks like, and the BLACK ones ... mehhhh ... I love the look of the RED ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you'll be getting the G.Skill Ripjaws X ... several guys here are using them also, you'll be happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmm I really liked the Corsair Dominator too but they had only 3x2Gb kit

and I ended up with The Sniper 1866Mhz 2x4Gb kits and from the 2 persons that commented on the website got theirs to 2133 mhz con 10-11-10-30 and on stock 1.5V
ohh and they give cool t-shirt if you bye those kits
















but yea THANKS a lot








I really appreciate your help and rep+ for you, you deserve it


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14601484*
> Hey kvjavs i am not in the official owners list! Can you add me, i have posted several pictures of my rig here!


Can you link me to them or post again? I don't have time to dig through all the pages to find validations/pics.

I'll update the users list tonight and will go back a few pages but not 30 pages back or something like that.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14604688*
> and I ended up with The Sniper 1866Mhz 2x4Gb kits and from the 2 persons that commented on the website got theirs to 2133 mhz con 10-11-10-30 and on stock 1.5V


Really? Same model I got? Works like a charm, you enable XMP and that's it.
Quote:


> ohh and they give cool t-shirt if you bye those kits


awwww... would have liked to get one too.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14604879*
> Really? Same model I got? Works like a charm, you enable XMP and that's it.
> 
> awwww... would have liked to get one too.


I hope that I will receive them tomorrow will post pics
but Im waiting for few other parts from other place too














omg cant wait anymore its been a week and still nothing , too many ppl are on vacation .....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14604694*
> Can you link me to them or post again? I don't have time to dig through all the pages to find validations/pics.
> I'll update the users list tonight and will go back a few pages but not 30 pages back or something like that.


*Here's Dennybrig's pics and rig Kvjavs ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners-146.html#post14439470
... posts #1455-#1458, it was a ways back







.

======================================================

Kvjavs, I went back as far as page #170 and I think I've got you an update as to where we're at
... if anyone in this list wants to correct me PLEASE do so,
I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way









- NEED TO ADD -
*

*Dennybrig* - posts #1455-#1458
*Xyphyr* - post #1877
*Mikecdm* - post #1840
*GizmoDuck* - post #1829
*st311a* - post #1819
*DoctorNick* - post #1801
*underdog1425* - post #1772
*Sonolegolas* - post #1740
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD -
*

*Kvjavs* - buying stuff + Pics coming
*Nutty Pumpkin* - ? no pics yet
*shrimpsiumai* - ? no pics yet
*qwwwizx* - ? no pics yet
*Abula* - No pics yet ?
*bufu994* - buying stuff + Pics coming
*hellopi* - buying stuff
*Korak* - waiting on parts
*rysiu342* - still trying to attach his CPU Cooler ?
*kevz0* - ordered
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts
*Molokotof* - Pics coming
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*=======================
also you have Alecela listed twice ?

Hope that helps Kvjavs







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14602268*
> http://www.overclock.net/small-form-factor-systems/541767-club-those-beastly-matx-itx-rigs-65.html#post14601939 Just posted some pics of my build over there, just thought you M4GZ guys might like them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14603595*
> Very nice.


*+1 ... Very nice.







though ditch that Apple Sticker







*


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14606039*
> *+1 ... Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though ditch that Apple Sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, the sticker was a joke. I posted a picture of my case on facebook and said it was a prototype and someone believed me


----------



## MoMurda

Haha I like the Apple sticker there. Looks meant to be. Haha


----------



## Rhialto

Facebook page shows an updated English manual.

Anyone able to do a PDF compare and see what has been updated?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda;14606136*
> Haha I like the Apple sticker there. Looks meant to be. Haha


That slot loading disc drive makes it believable


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Hi everyone I've not posted a comment in here for awhile but I've now got my 560ti running 1000MHz core, 2000MHz shader, 2178MHz Memory @ 1.062V:biggrinsm. Still not having much look with sound though, Im going to uninstall the utility and audio drivers and upload them all again.

Edit: Very nice rig Sintricate, I think that Apple sticker sets off the front of the case quite well, even if it is a Apple logo







. Nicely taken Pictures as well.


----------



## shrimpsiumai

*My comcast cable modem resets itself (as if you pressed the reset button) upon turning on computer.*

Do you think it has to do with the NIC on the mobo? This didn't happen with my old computer so I don't think it has to do with the phone/cable lines.
Does anyone know why?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;14607964*
> *My comcast cable modem resets itself (as if you pressed the reset button) upon turning on computer.*
> 
> Do you think it has to do with the NIC on the mobo? This didn't happen with my old computer so I don't think it has to do with the phone/cable lines.
> Does anyone know why?


Might not be the best thread to ask this question...

I wouldn't guess it had anything to do with your computer.


----------



## Havenator

just recently finished a build using the maximus iv gene z and am having mouse issues that i cant resolve just curious for some advice. im assuming its a board issue if thats even possible but my mouse cursor moves when im not touching it it started doing it in the bios on the first boot up. all my drivers are up to date and have been uninstalled, and reinstalled, and still does it, no matter what mouse i plug into it. i also have tried every usb port on it even the front i/o


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm;14607604*
> Edit: Very nice rig Sintricate, I think that Apple sticker sets off the front of the case quite well, even if it is a Apple logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nicely taken Pictures as well.


Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havenator;14608179*
> just recently finished a build using the maximus iv gene z and am having mouse issues that i cant resolve just curious for some advice. im assuming its a board issue if thats even possible but my mouse cursor moves when im not touching it it started doing it in the bios on the first boot up. all my drivers are up to date and have been uninstalled, and reinstalled, and still does it, no matter what mouse i plug into it. i also have tried every usb port on it even the front i/o


*You know I had this issue at first ... using a wireless MS notebook mouse initially as I was waiting for my ASUS ROG mouse to arrive, I then switched to an OLD wired MS intellipoint mouse I had laying around in a box and the issue went away. My new ASUS ROG gaming mouse is fine w/o issue also.

Not that this fixes your issue, BUT if you have a different 'wired' mouse around try it and see what happens.







*


----------



## Havenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14608301*
> *You know I had this issue at first ... using a wireless MS notebook mouse initially as I was waiting for my ASUS ROG mouse to arrive, I then switched to an OLD wired MS intellipoint mouse I had laying around in a box and the issue went away. My new ASUS ROG gaming mouse is fine w/o issue also.
> 
> Not that this fixes your issue, BUT if you have a different 'wired' mouse around try it and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the info im using the razer mamba and ive tried 3 other mouse with no luck they all do it


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Hmmm ... it's got to be driver related somehow I would guess ? but I can't help anymore than that ... try asking on the ASOSROG forums maybe they'll be able to advise ?* http://www.asusrog.com/forums/


----------



## Kvjavs

Thanks LA Kings Fan for the list, will be working on it soon.

Should be able to get the GENE-Z really soon, with at least an i3 2100. I wanna save up for the i7 2600k but BF3 is coming out soon.


----------



## SteamieHP

Hello guys, I haven't fully read the thread yet but I just wanna ask whether this motherboard is worth buying or not. Is there any problems you guys having with the motherboard?

I'm actually considering between this maximus IV gene-z and P8Z68-V pro. What makes the gene-z better than the latter?

I really hope you guys can fill me up on this as myself, to be honest, is a newb in PC upgrades.


----------



## arachnophilia

so, out of curiosity, has anyone tried plugging a stupidly powerful fan like this into the CPU fan header?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14608610*
> Thanks LA Kings Fan for the list, will be working on it soon.
> 
> Should be able to get the GENE-Z really soon, with at least an i3 2100. I wanna save up for the i7 2600k but BF3 is coming out soon.


You have a couple of months. I forget the exact release date. I would buy exactly what you want. I always regret buying something just because I can afford it right now, when I really wanted something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arachnophilia;14609653*
> so, out of curiosity, has anyone tried plugging a stupidly powerful fan like this into the CPU fan header?


In the feedback on Newegg people replaced their default cpu fans with it. You should be alright. It doesn't even have a molex connector so you should be fine.


----------



## arachnophilia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14609703*
> In the feedback on Newegg people replaced their default cpu fans with it. You should be alright. It doesn't even have a molex connector so you should be fine.


well, i'm asking because the feedback says stuff like:
- i *CAN* use this 1.67amp fan on my cpu fan header but 4 pin header does get quite hot, please check your board specs and scream at manufacturer to let you know your mobo's specs before full time usage as main cpu fan.

Do yourself a favor as I did and get a PWM splitter because it is likely that at 1.75amps, they will also fry you mobo header as well.

which always worries me.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteamieHP;14609494*
> Hello guys, I haven't fully read the thread yet but I just wanna ask whether this motherboard is worth buying or not. Is there any problems you guys having with the motherboard?
> 
> I'm actually considering between this maximus IV gene-z and P8Z68-V pro. What makes the gene-z better than the latter?
> 
> I really hope you guys can fill me up on this as myself, to be honest, is a newb in PC upgrades.


It's mATX, and mATX is for real men.

mATX = Manly ATX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14609703*
> You have a couple of months. I forget the exact release date. I would buy exactly what you want. I always regret buying something just because I can afford it right now, when I really wanted something else.


I'd wait but I just wanna have the board so I can be the owner of the group and actually have the board, I feel so out of it. And I think the beta is next month, but I still want to pre order before then.


----------



## SteamieHP

whats good in micro ATX board. care to explain? .


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


It's mATX, and mATX is for real men.

mATX = Manly ATX.


Awesome







...sig'ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteamieHP*


whats good in micro ATX board. care to explain? .


The Gene-Z isn't good just because it's an mATX board. Most people use an mATX board because they're using a smaller case.

It is a good board though. I've been overclocking with no issues


----------



## SteamieHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14610077*
> The Gene-Z isn't good just because it's an mATX board. Most people use an mATX board because they're using a smaller case.
> 
> It is a good board though. I've been overclocking with no issues


Hmm, so you are saying that this board is only good in overclocking? Is there any difference between P8Z68-V pro? I'm really confused in which one to get.







From what i know, P8Z68-V pro has more features.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Kvjavs,

a.) BF3 doesn't come out until 10/25/2011, I take it you missed out on the pre-order discount NewEgg ran about a month ago on it ? That's $10.00 you could have put toward the i7









b.) This gives you time to budget, so I agree w/ Ovlazek buy what you WANT rather than what you can afford, as it's usually cheaper in the LONG run of things.

c.) It's mATX, and mATX is for real men. mATX = Manly ATX.








Is that like ... "it's not the size of your board that matters, it's how you overclock it ?"







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteamieHP*


Hmm, so you are saying that this board is only good in overclocking? Is there any difference between P8Z68-V pro? I'm really confused in which one to get.







From what i know, P8Z68-V pro has more features.


*More as in more PCI-e slots and USB headers maybe ... but the MaxIVGeneZ has just as many if not more features in terms of quality build, stability, Overclocking, and gaming use ... it is a ROG board afterall.

But look ... you're going to get a biased opinion here as we I think ALL love your little MaxIVGeneZ's.

YOU really need to make a list of things you NEED /or WANT out of a board for your build and then see which one meets the majority of those ... I'm going to guess BOTH will, and that in itself should tell you something, that BOTH of the boards would be a FINE choice. IF you need compact and slightly cheaper yet uber powerful = then MaxIVGeneZ68 ... IF full size ATX is ok, or needed because MAYBE you're the one in a million first time builders that will triple SLI







GPU cards, then by all means get the P8Z68-V pro ... IF money and SIZE are no object, then F'it get the MaxIVExtremeZ68.

Note : SteamieHP , I see you're in the "The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series Owners Club" thread asking the same question, I caution you not to buy into the mATX boards are worse at OverClocking than full size ATX boards. Firstly as a noob I doubt you'll be pushing the limits of EITHER boards /or your CPU's over clocking ability, and Secondly maybe vist the ASUS ROG forums and see what HARD CORE GAMERS and OC'ers are using ... I'll bet more use the various ROG lil mATX boards than the P8P67/P8Z68's







plus hell the P8P67/P8Z68's are that ugly baby blue color







*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Kvjavs,

a.) BF3 doesn't come out until 10/25/2011, I take it you missed out on the pre-order discount NewEgg ran about a month ago on it ? That's $10.00 you could have put toward the i7









b.) This gives you time to budget, so I agree w/ Ovlazek buy what you WANT rather than what you can afford, as it's usually cheaper in the LONG run of things.

c.) It's mATX, and mATX is for real men. mATX = Manly ATX.








Is that like ... "it's not the size of your board that matters, it's how you overclock it ?"







*


Yeah I missed it.

And yeah I guess I'll just save a lil bit longer and get that i7 2600k and GENE-Z, but it'll have to wait until mid-September. But I should have enough money and "extra" by then.


----------



## snakemed

I used the same cure that LAKF used. I read a suggestion to do this someplace online and that is why I tried it. I updated Win7, 64-bit via Windows Update and my mouse issues disappeared.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14608301*
> *You know I had this issue at first ... using a wireless MS notebook mouse initially as I was waiting for my ASUS ROG mouse to arrive, I then switched to an OLD wired MS intellipoint mouse I had laying around in a box and the issue went away. My new ASUS ROG gaming mouse is fine w/o issue also.
> 
> Not that this fixes your issue, BUT if you have a different 'wired' mouse around try it and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SteamieHP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Kvjavs, 
More as in more PCI-e slots and USB headers maybe ... but the MaxIVGeneZ has just as many if not more features in terms of quality build, stability, Overclocking, and gaming use ... it is a ROG board afterall.

But look ... you're going to get a biased opinion here as we I think ALL love your little MaxIVGeneZ's.

YOU really need to make a list of things you NEED /or WANT out of a board for your build and then see which one meets the majority of those ... I'm going to guess BOTH will, and that in itself should tell you something, that BOTH of the boards would be a FINE choice. IF you need compact and slightly cheaper yet uber powerful = then MaxIVGeneZ68 ... IF full size ATX is ok, or needed because MAYBE you're the one in a million first time builders that will triple SLI







GPU cards, then by all means get the P8Z68-V pro ... IF money and SIZE are no object, then F'it get the MaxIVExtremeZ68.

Note : SteamieHP , I see you're in the "The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series Owners Club" thread asking the same question, I caution you not to buy into the mATX boards are worse at OverClocking than full size ATX boards. Firstly as a noob I doubt you'll be pushing the limits of EITHER boards /or your CPU's over clocking ability, and Secondly maybe vist the ASUS ROG forums and see what HARD CORE GAMERS and OC'ers are using ... I'll bet more use the various ROG lil mATX boards than the P8P67/P8Z68's







plus hell the P8P67/P8Z68's are that ugly baby blue color









*
*
*
*
**
Thanks for the heads up! You are the only one that really answer my question. I have inclination towards the maximus but I'll decide later on. I just wanna know the differences between those two boards as their prices are almost identical. What makes the maximus IV gene-z so special? and i don't wanna miss anything. In terms of aesthetic, yes, the maximus won by a mile but i see certain additional features are missing when i compare the both of em together. including this --> 'PCI-e slots and USB headers '







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteamieHP*


Thanks for the heads up! You are the only one that really answer my question.


*You're Welcome, but others answered in their own way, they are trying to help too don't be fooled, we've got a great group of guys & even a gal or two in this thread / Owners Group.*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteamieHP*


I have inclination towards the maximus but I'll decide later on. I just wanna know the differences between those two boards as their prices are almost identical. What makes the maximus IV gene-z so special? and i don't wanna miss anything. In terms of aesthetic, yes, the maximus won by a mile ...


*As I tried to say before, I don't think that it's that the MaxIVGeneZ is really "So Special" over other boards, especially larger ATX and eATX boards, but it's that it combines it ALL in such a nice small mATX package that is reasonably priced. Thus making it such a great board for so many people looking for small builds and economical builds while honestly not really sacrificing much if ANYTHING at all over other boards in it's Size Class and Price Range. Frankly I'd say there isn't a better bang for your buck board out there.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteamieHP*


... but i see certain additional features are missing when i compare the both of em together. including this --> 'PCI-e slots and USB headers '


















*REALLY Like WHAT ? Serious question as I haven't researched the P8P67/P8Z68's in all that great a detail.
I mean 1 extra PCI-e x16 (but @ x4 bandwith) so are you REALLY triple SLI'ng Graphics cards ? I doubt it. so are you REALLY installing a Sound card ? well the GeneZ has decent Built in Sound chip & software to be ALMOST as good, so honestly will that extra slot get used ? or just sit empty anyways ?
As for USB ports, the Gene has 4 x USB 3.0 ports (2 -back panel, 2 on-board), and 12 x USB 2.0 ports (8 -back panel, 4 on-board) TOTAL of 16 ... the P8Z68-M PRO has 2 x USB 3.0 ports (2 -back panel) and 14 x USB 2.0 ports (4 -back panel, 10 on-board) TOTAL of 16 ... but I'd RATHER have the extra USB 3 ports if I were you 








SO WHAT do those boards have on the Gene REALLY ?







*


----------



## SteamieHP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*

As I tried to say before, I don't think that it's that the MaxIVGeneZ is really "So Special" over other boards, especially larger ATX and eATX boards, but it's that it combines it ALL in such a nice small mATX package that is reasonably priced. Thus making it such a great board for so many people looking for small builds and economical builds while honestly not really sacrificing much if ANYTHING at all over other boards in it's Size Class and Price Range. Frankly I'd say there isn't a better bang for your buck board out there.








REALLY Like WHAT ? Serious question as I haven't researched the P8P67/P8Z68's in all that great a detail.
I mean 1 extra PCI-e x16 (but @ x4 bandwith) so are you REALLY triple SLI'ng Graphics cards ? I doubt it. so are you REALLY installing a Sound card ? well the GeneZ has decent Built in Sound chip & software to be ALMOST as good, so honestly will that extra slot get used ? or just sit empty anyways ?
As for USB ports, the Gene has 4 x USB 3.0 ports (2 -back panel, 2 on-board), and 12 x USB 2.0 ports (8 -back panel, 4 on-board) TOTAL of 16 ... the P8Z68-M PRO has 2 x USB 3.0 ports (2 -back panel) and 14 x USB 2.0 ports (4 -back panel, 10 on-board) TOTAL of 16 ... but I'd RATHER have the extra USB 3 ports if I were you 








SO WHAT do those boards have on the Gene REALLY ?









*
*
*
*
**
Wow. I'm speechless. You pointed out very well. I don't intend to triple SLI. Dual GPU would be enough for me.

Lol. I guess I got nothing else to say, your explanation is quite detail.







I think I'll stick with my interest of getting MaxIVGeneZ. Thanks man!*


----------



## bufu994

hmm I received my MOBO , GPU , RAM and SSD ...
now im waiting for the case 2600K and Antec H20 :S

ohh and pic just made it with my phone 
sry im too exited and im suppose to be working







so dont have time for better pic 
maybe later or when the other parts come ...


----------



## cympaulife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


First, you do not lose your warranty, not sure why you would think that. Second, if you have no airflow in the case the chip actually does get quite warm, something that surprised me because for the last few generations it was not an issue, but since it does not have fins that might explain it. Lastly, it's only a waste if it has no value to the purchaser.


Thanks for the info on the warranty utnorris. Now I just need to know if the HR-05 SLI/IFX will fit in the South Bridge of the Genez.


----------



## Korak

Just got the board







.. damn its small


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


hmm I received my MOBO , GPU , RAM and SSD ...
now im waiting for the case 2600K and Antec H20 :S

ohh and pic just made it with my phone 
sry im too exited and im suppose to be working







so dont have time for better pic 
maybe later or when the other parts come ...

pic


Unlocked 6950 to 560TI?







Be sure to report back what the TwinFrozr is like


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i need some help and i think this is the best possible place i can ask for help

Look, i recently bought a Corsair Force GT 120GB drive and expected the boot times to be considerably lower and they were!! but whenever i have a USB device attached to the computer the boot time increased and the moment where the BIOS screen appears it takes waaaay longer than usual.

Is there a workaround for this without having to disconnect my usb devices every time?

I hope you guys can point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Colin_MC

Does anyone of you have combo of Maximus IV Gene-Z, Noctua NH-D14 and Asus graphics card with Direct CU II cooling? I'm worried if the card will fit in, with this CPU cooling installed







I've read somewhere about 4-5 mm clearance between graphics card and some CPU cooling (it wasn't NH-D14, maybe it was the BeQuiet one).


----------



## st311a

Not sure about the GPU clearance....I know it will cover the first two RAM slots for certain though. Someone made an overlay of it's foot print on the board and posted a graphic of it back on page 51 of this thread.


----------



## Colin_MC

Hmm - I've thought now, that as I own only one graphic card - I'll put it in lower PCI-E 16x, so there definitely won't be a problem







BTW - on Noctua website there was sth like that posted:









+

"The fan clips are almost touching my VGA card!

On some mainboards, the fan clips may be very close to the rear side of VGA cards installed in the first PCI-E slot. Please insulate the fan clips using duct tape or shrink-on tubes in this case. "

Well, first of all, I don't use these fan clips (cause I have Be Quiet Silent Wings 140mm fans), second one -> Asus Direct CU II has backplate


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14613572*
> Unlocked 6950 to 560TI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to report back what the TwinFrozr is like


iv post some pics of my Phantom rig too
its really cool but I dont like it :S
and the 6950 unlocked its really hot and kind a loud ...
and the Phantom is just HUGE and really hard to move Im just scared not to brake or bend it .....

thats why I decided to build a new pc
in the NZXT Vulcan (btw Its been 1 week since I payed for it and Its still not here .....





























)
but yea the 560TI TFII/OC is smaller gpu then the my 6950...
-its should be cooler and more quiet ....
and like all of the ppl that have the TFII say that they can overclock it to 1GH easy ....

Im still going to post pics and maybe make a video or something when I receive my missing parts


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14614795*
> iv post some pics of my Phantom rig too
> its really cool but I dont like it :S
> and the 6950 unlocked its really hot and kind a loud ...
> and the Phantom is just HUGE and really hard to move Im just scared not to brake or bend it .....
> 
> thats why I decided to build a new pc
> in the NZXT Vulcan (btw Its been 1 week since I payed for it and Its still not here .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> but yea the 560TI TFII/OC is smaller gpu then the my 6950...
> -its should be cooler and more quiet ....
> and like all of the ppl that have the TFII say that they can overclock it to 1GH easy ....
> 
> Im still going to post pics and maybe make a video or something when I receive my missing parts


I am also waiting for my next shipment since a week... (sam 470 128gb ssd, a corsair vengeance kit, and some fans). But i am not in a hurry. I will buy the i7 2600k next month or so, and the VGA only after BF3 beta. Also planning an 560TI, EVGA or MSI.


----------



## Chaos Keeper

Here are my pictures of the gene-z installed. Very worth it i think.

PS sorry for the blur on some pictures.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC;14613965*
> Does anyone of you have combo of Maximus IV Gene-Z, Noctua NH-D14 and Asus graphics card with Direct CU II cooling? I'm worried if the card will fit in, with this CPU cooling installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read somewhere about 4-5 mm clearance between graphics card and some CPU cooling (it wasn't NH-D14, maybe it was the BeQuiet one).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14614498*
> Not sure about the GPU clearance....I know it will cover the first two RAM slots for certain though. Someone made an overlay of it's foot print on the board and posted a graphic of it back on page 51 of this thread.


*That was Woschdsubbn and I think he has that set-up ? just a different GPU card.*




























*... and yeah THAT's ONE HUGE ASS CPU COOLER !







*


----------



## st311a

Hell yeah it is, holy crap.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havenator;14608179*
> just recently finished a build using the maximus iv gene z and am having mouse issues that i cant resolve just curious for some advice. im assuming its a board issue if thats even possible but my mouse cursor moves when im not touching it it started doing it in the bios on the first boot up. all my drivers are up to date and have been uninstalled, and reinstalled, and still does it, no matter what mouse i plug into it. i also have tried every usb port on it even the front i/o


I think you have GHOSTS!!! (Or perhaps just one)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig;14613661*
> whenever i have a USB device attached to the computer the boot time increased and the moment where the BIOS screen appears it takes waaaay longer than usual.
> 
> Thanks!


The long hang at the BIOS screen is par for the course with these new ASUS boards, unfortunately. It seems to be either a 'feature' of the new EFI BIOS or a bug. I hadn't heard though that this only happens with USB connected. Very interesting...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaos Keeper;14615594*
> Here are my pictures of the gene-z installed. Very worth it i think.
> 
> PS sorry for the blur on some pictures.


Your next step is to take some time to organize those cables a bit better!










Build looks great though. It's such an awesome board!


----------



## snakemed

I've been considering the Fractal Design Arc Mini as an option for my M4GZ. I am hoping that I can reach the front of the case with the Corsair H60 fan/radiator set-up, as it would allow for the right airflow direction (even though it would be heated through the radiator). I am hoping to set it up like the case (P180) in this post by McLemore87:

http://www.overclock.net/14223106-post617.html

The FDAM is three inches deeper, so I may have to set up some sort of shroud to make the Hydro-cooler fit - it might not make any sense to do, but fun to consider. Pictures to follow!

I will buy an AX850 at the same time, with the GPU still as a future purchase (looking for the right deal or waiting for the next-gen release).


----------



## Chaos Keeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14617976*
> I think you have GHOSTS!!! (Or perhaps just one)
> 
> The long hang at the BIOS screen is par for the course with these new ASUS boards, unfortunately. It seems to be either a 'feature' of the new EFI BIOS or a bug. I hadn't heard though that this only happens with USB connected. Very interesting...
> 
> Your next step is to take some time to organize those cables a bit better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build looks great though. It's such an awesome board!


about the cables lol >.> ive been trying to get that clean for a long time now problem is i got all six slots full plus dual graphic cards. lol


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14614795*
> iv post some pics of my Phantom rig too
> its really cool but I dont like it :S
> and the 6950 unlocked its really hot and kind a loud ...
> and the Phantom is just HUGE and really hard to move Im just scared not to brake or bend it .....
> 
> thats why I decided to build a new pc
> in the NZXT Vulcan (btw Its been 1 week since I payed for it and Its still not here .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> but yea the 560TI TFII/OC is smaller gpu then the my 6950...
> -its should be cooler and more quiet ....
> and like all of the ppl that have the TFII say that they can overclock it to 1GH easy ....
> 
> Im still going to post pics and maybe make a video or something when I receive my missing parts


Im running a MSI GTX 560ti Twin Frozr II OC @ 1000 Mhz core with only 1.062V.


----------



## UltraSwank

Hi all i'm new here. Am I allowed to post here if i'm going to be a soon to be Maximus IV GENE-Z owner? I'm building a new system and I was wondering if anyone could provide some input!

Case: LIAN LI PC-A05FNB Black
Mobo: Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Vid Card: 2x MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
Secondary HD: Western Digital Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache
RAM: Corsair 16 GB Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz PC3-12800
PSU: Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Lite-ON B-ray and DVDrw drives
Plus, replacing the stock 120mm case fans with Noctua fans and adding in a Noctua 140mm fan.
I also might throw in a card reader lolol.
Also, i'll be transferring over WD 2Tb green drive and a WD 640Gb drive from my Shuttle that i'm currently using.

All that should fit finely together on that mobo right?!

This is my first PC that i'll be putting together since freshman year of college ... which was like, 4 years ago. So now that I finally kicked off my career, budget wasn't really an issue... FOR ONCE. Any suggestions, tips, thoughts? Some of those choices were based on OCD personal tastes lol.

Thanks!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Welcome UltraSwank ,

Of course you can post here, and when you get your stuff and rig please post some pictures.

Overall your Build List looks VERY SOLID, should be a nice rig.

I might suggest consider looking into the Crucial M4 series (#CT128M4SSD2) SSD's over the C300 series as the M4's tend to be a little cheaper / a little faster / and have same MTBF life span as the C300's.

Also I'm not sure the Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Kits have been added to the Asus QVL memory list yet ? and I thought a couple people here posted a problem or two with them ? Might require some more research, but with the Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler you can't really go TALL RAM either, this combo might be a slight issue worth double checking further before you buy everything.

Some guys will tell you your PSU might be overkill, and you might get by with less ?
I won't say it, but others might









Otherwise looks fine, a lot of HDD's you have 6 SATA's to work with on this Board and looks like you'll fill them ALL; w/ 1 SSD, 3 HDD's, 1 B-Ray & 1 DVD or is this a 1 unit combo ?

Again welcome







*


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14620195*
> *Welcome UltraSwank ,
> 
> Of course you can post here, and when you get your stuff and rig please post some pictures.
> 
> Overall your Build List looks VERY SOLID, should be a nice rig.
> 
> I might suggest consider looking into the Crucial M4 series (#CT128M4SSD2) SSD's over the C300 series as the M4's tend to be a little cheaper / a little faster / and have same MTBF life span as the C300's.
> 
> Also I'm not sure the Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Kits have been added to the Asus QVL memory list yet ? and I thought a couple people here posted a problem or two with them ? Might require some more research, but with the Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler you can't really go TALL RAM either, this combo might be a slight issue worth double checking further before you buy everything.
> 
> Some guys will tell you your PSU might be overkill, and you might get by with less ?
> I won't say it, but others might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise looks fine, a lot of HDD's you have 6 SATA's to work with on this Board and looks like you'll fill them ALL; w/ 1 SSD, 3 HDD's, 1 B-Ray & 1 DVD or is this a 1 unit combo ?
> 
> Again welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aite cool, glad the first person to reply, approves







, ill look into the Crucial M4 SSDs, thanks. Is the Asus QVL mem list on the asus website of the maximus iv gene z? or do you have a link?

and in terms of the 1200 watt psu, that was one of the silly choices, it was either that or the 950, i really wanted a 1000 cuz its a nice number.

and yep, ill be filling all them SATA slots, the blu ray and dvd are sep. (too make burning media easier!)


----------



## UltraSwank

actually i have the qvl list on my pc right now. i think the low prof vengeance should be the same as the regular vengeance, just dif heatsinks. but do you have a suggestion on any other good low profile ram sets?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14620520*
> actually i have the qvl list on my pc right now. i think the low prof vengeance should be the same as the regular vengeance, just dif heatsinks. but do you have a suggestion on any other good low profile ram sets?


*You'd think ... but that's not always the case, sometimes different Lat's, etc. And it's not that if they're not on the QVL they for sure WONT work, it's just that Asus and Corsair haven't tested them yet most likely as the LP's are kind of new and just coming out, you can't even get the RED ones yet







and I'd like 1 LP RED heatsink at least, but that's another issue for another thread.

As far as other LP RAM sets ... I'm not saying you have to forget using the Corair Vengeance LP's ... just maybe do a bit more research, as I mentioned I thought one or two people used them here in this thread and had problems, I suggest going back and read it, I don't recall the issue off the top of my head. Aside from that if you get another type ... several here have worked with the G.Skill Snipers, the Corsair XMS series are a good value. You have other options.

Good Luck.*


----------



## UltraSwank

Hey, I just noticed you're using the Noctua NH-U9 SE2 with 16 gb corsair vengeance. are you using both fans on the cooler? and the vengeance you have, it's the ones with the huge heatsinks? and it all fits? cuz if it does, I might just do that. the case im getting is pretty small so i realize the fairly large cooler may take up too much space.

and thanks again for the tips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14620747*
> *You'd think ... but that's not always the case, sometimes different Lat's, etc. And it's not that if they're not on the QVL they for sure WONT work, it's just that Asus and Corsair haven't tested them yet most likely as the LP's are kind of new and just coming out, you can't even get the RED ones yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'd like 1 LP RED heatsink at least, but that's another issue for another thread.
> 
> As far as other LP RAM sets ... I'm not saying you have to forget using the Corair Vengeance LP's ... just maybe do a bit more research, as I mentioned I thought one or two people used them here in this thread and had problems, I suggest going back and read it, I don't recall the issue off the top of my head. Aside from that if you get another type ... several here have worked with the G.Skill Snipers, the Corsair XMS series are a good value. You have other options.
> 
> Good Luck.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14621753*
> Hey, I just noticed you're using the Noctua NH-U9 SE2 with 16 gb corsair vengeance. are you using both fans on the cooler? and the vengeance you have, it's the ones with the huge heatsinks? and it all fits? cuz if it does, I might just do that. the case im getting is pretty small so i realize the fairly large cooler may take up too much space.
> and thanks again for the tips.


*Yes I am ... but ...















... I had to remove the heatsink on the RAM in Slot#1 to get it all to fit, I could have raised the fan up on the Cooler, but then it would hit the side panel cover of the case, so that's why I said I was wanting at least ONE Vengeance LP RED heatsink to cover that one, but they're not out on the market yet. I've even gone on the Corsair Forums to inquire about it and their Tech/Customer support guys can't help me get this resolved yet,
oh well I wait.

In my build ... The Noctua NH-U9 SE2 is a nice little CPU cooler, I had the CoolerMaster GeminII but it also would have hit the Heatspreader of Slot #1, so I upgraded to the Noctua as I unfortunately can't fit a Corsair Hydro system w/ it's 120mm Rad/Fan's inside the HP case, but the Noctua NH-U9 cools about as well, and I added a couple extra case fans.

In some other builds I've seen ... a few have used the Noctua NH-C14 w/ Top & Bottom fans and it just fits with the G.Skill RIPJAWS X, I don't think the Corsair Vengeance will clear underneath though, so that might be another option to consider.*


----------



## utnorris

Anyone running dual GTX590's or HD6990's on this board? I am curious if anyone ran into any issues with the board not having the molex connector for additional PCIe power.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14621860*
> *Yes I am ... but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]... I had to remove the heatsink on the RAM in Slot#1 to get it all to fit, I could have raised the fan up on the Cooler, but then it would hit the side panel cover of the case, so that's why I said I was wanting at least ONE Vengeance LP RED heatsink to cover that one, but they're not out on the market yet.
> In my build ... The Noctua NH-U9 SE2 is a nice little CPU cooler[...]*


Ah, i love his tuned up build!! For sure due to the fact that LAKF dismantled one metal plate his built is worldwide outstanding.









Another possibility is to buy some memory without large metal plates ...
Here you can see my Noctua NH-D14 heatsink monster inside my Fractal Design Define Mini with G.Skill Eco memory lacking futile metal cooling memory constructions.









It's about 1 cm free space between memory and cpu heatsink (see attached pics) and so i mustn't setting up the second noctua fan a bit higher, which is basically possible as you can see in the next picture:


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14620195*
> *Some guys will tell you your PSU might be overkill, and you might get by with less ?
> I won't say it, but others might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh boy, it absolutely is! I'm all for getting gold rated PSU's (my next one, on my next build, will be) as it will last you several builds. Seems like a solid investment. If there's a 1000W version of the same PSU, I'd suggest looking into that.

Unless, of course, you're all for epeening. I sounds like you are, as you have the cash to spare and you seem very eager to blow it on something shiny. In which case, woot!

But yeah, build looks good. Will you really fill up that many hard drives? =0 That's a LOT of pr0n!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14625033*
> Will you really fill up that many hard drives?


And just remind the fact that there's a cloud also out there.









I'm VERY lucky with my stable and very silent Seasonic X-560: This is enough power for overclocking my single GPU system. And next to displays, the psu is one of the long lasting parts of a pc system at all.







So it's better to be not a curmudgeon at this part.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14623790*
> Anyone running dual GTX590's or HD6990's on this board? I am curious if anyone ran into any issues with the board not having the molex connector for additional PCIe power.


Im running dual GTX590 on this board, GTX590 is within the pci-e spec no problem here. The hd6990 with switch flipped is out of pci-e spec so i dont know how that will work but i see no problem when i have my maximus iv extreme with triple GTX580 overclocked i didnt have the molex plug it anyways.

Think its for extreme cases like 1000+ on the core with LN2 you might need those molex plugged in....


----------



## Woschdsubbn

I found a REPRODUCABLE problem:
Deinstallation of AMD Catalyst resets my Asus Maximus IV Gene Z BIOS!!
This already happens with first, beta and also the latest 0403 BIOS Version.

It seems that the driver deinstallation routine of AMD catalyst calls some memory devices reserved for BIOS, the Intel-on-die-GPU get's the system crazy or something like that. Also possible is that something strange happens because the Crucial m4 128GB SSD is merely "too fast" for the deinstallation routine.
I'm starting "AMD Express Deinstallation" over the normal "Programs and Functionalities" icon in system environment and finally both displays getting dark and all of my fans are running with full power up. Maybe it's also this resolution switch of windows while deinstallating the AMD gpu drivers that's getting the UEFI BIOS crazy?
Afterwards the only possible thing with two switched off dark screens and all of my fans running wild and loud, the only thing to do is to switch off, go into BIOS, Reset to factory defaults and save BIOS, Restart again and then setup all normal needs inside UEFI BIOS. Now the system boots normal of course with low res settings, then it's possible to install the AMD 11.8 driver (it happens already with first installation of 11.6, then with 11.7 and now), reboot normally and Win7 64Bit Ultimate SP1 and with latest updates starts up fine. I'm using the latest Intel HD-Graphic driver besides the internal gpu is always off for my HD5870 is working much better. I'm also not using and so i've not installed Lucid Virtue at all.

Besides i'm over 40 years old, technical IT consultant with about 30 years of computer experience and around 15 years of experience on the job, forget about vanilla recommendations.









*Has anyone similar hardware like mine? If that's the case then what are your experiences with AMD catalyst Deinstallation (!) on Win7 64 Bit with SSD and the Gene Z?*

Never seen something like that before, that a vanilla software program is resetting the BIOS!
I'm having a feeling like i'm a guinea pig for UEFI features, eh?


----------



## kevink82

Submit a ticket to both amd and asus if im in your situation. I dont have my hd6970s anymore so i cant confirm this bug but my maximus iv extrme which i used with the 6970s didnt do this ...

I only know everytime i uninstall catalyst i bsod....


----------



## IronAge

@Woschdsubbn

you may disable the igpu completely so operating system wont recognize it anymore.



great pictures of your rig/cooler -. may i use them for a thread on a german forum please ?


----------



## hellopi

regarding the corsair low profile ram, I was looking at getting the same ram as the store I'm buying all my components from doesn't stock the g skill ram. As I'm using an antec 620 foutre cooling and only two sticks of ram would I be fine going foutre the higher profile corsair vengeance?


----------



## Korak

Oh Yeah. Getting really happy for this setup now. Learning little bit more of UEFI Bios, but havent yet push this baby to limits









Can I join the club?


Roomtemp +25C
Idle temps after 10-15 minutes starting windows


loadtemps 20 minutes folding ( with 4400MHz)


Only problem I have. Cannot get mems to work with 1600 MHz. Have to run them 1333MHz.
4 x 2GB G.Skill 1600MHz.... these mems (http://www.jimms.fi/tuoteinfo/F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO?pid=1313670925721)


----------



## lagittaja

Hey Woschdsubbn
I can try to recreate this bug!
I have a HD5670 waiting in the mail (replacement gpu for my htpc rig)
Not the same gpu but atleast I can try the same drivers as you


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14625033*
> Oh boy, it absolutely is! I'm all for getting gold rated PSU's (my next one, on my next build, will be) as it will last you several builds. Seems like a solid investment. If there's a 1000W version of the same PSU, I'd suggest looking into that.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're all for epeening. I sounds like you are, as you have the cash to spare and you seem very eager to blow it on something shiny. In which case, woot!
> 
> But yeah, build looks good. Will you really fill up that many hard drives? =0 That's a LOT of pr0n!


hahaha no so much for the epeening but really, i'm tryina provision for the future. you know, just in case i were to SLI or crossfire any crazy sort of cards. and for the epeening part, this ist he first time i get to, "semi-splurge"


----------



## UltraSwank

and also, to all using any of the noctua CPU coolers, would those mounting brackets for the fans, perhaps fit this slim sline scythe fan? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185071 the noctua fans are all 25mm think, this is only 12mm. if the brackets did fit, i'd be able to get the large heat sink rams! cuz the fan wouldn't be sticking over that 1 ram slot anymore! what do you guys think?


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14625086*
> And just remind the fact that there's a cloud also out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm VERY lucky with my stable and very silent Seasonic X-560: This is enough power for overclocking my single GPU system. And next to displays, the psu is one of the long lasting parts of a pc system at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's better to be not a curmudgeon at this part.


lolol i DL a lot of shows and i just tend to keep them forever!


----------



## Korak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14626966*
> and also, to all using any of the noctua CPU coolers, would those mounting brackets for the fans, perhaps fit this slim sline scythe fan? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185071 the noctua fans are all 25mm think, this is only 12mm. if the brackets did fit, i'd be able to get the large heat sink rams! cuz the fan wouldn't be sticking over that 1 ram slot anymore! what do you guys think?


I dont think so. I bet your fan would be loose. Unless you bend those brackets little bit.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14626946*
> hahaha no so much for the epeening but really, i'm tryina provision for the future. you know, just in case i were to SLI or crossfire any crazy sort of cards. and for the epeening part, this ist he first time i get to, "semi-splurge"


If you were to SLI two 560TI, you would be set for a good while compared to most people here. An AX850 would be enough for your needs. Heck an AX750 would probably do you. Check out the link in my sig to Phaedrus' PSU Calculator.
That guy is a wizard with PSU's.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list.

Went to get my oil changed today, luckily I had $98 in-shop credit at the mechanic, so didn't cost me a dime. And I have money left over.

Unfortunately I need to get my timing belt and water pump replaced soon, but it can probably hold off until mid-September as I have 5000 miles to go before I hit the recommended mileage for replacement.

Luckily I only travel 100miles a week, AT MOST. 10 minutes from work feels good man.

The ATX devil has been talking on my shoulder once more, wanting a 990FX chipset from AMD and the Sabertooth board (which I am a HUGE fan of those series), but am trying hard to not go that route, because mATX is where it's at.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14627586*
> If you were to SLI two 560TI, you would be set for a good while compared to most people here. An AX850 would be enough for your needs. Heck an AX750 would probably do you. Check out the link in my sig to Phaedrus' PSU Calculator.
> That guy is a wizard with PSU's.


PSU calculators are marketing tools.

A 2500K @ 4.5 GHz with GTX560TI @ 900 both at heavy load draw around 350 Watt
- another GTX 560TI needs max 225.

At the specified combined dc output a Seasonic X-660 draws around 730 Watt.

X-660 is way enough.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14626799*
> Hey Woschdsubbn
> I can try to recreate this bug!
> I have a HD5670 waiting in the mail (replacement gpu for my htpc rig)
> Not the same gpu but atleast I can try the same drivers as you


Just now got back with the HD5670..
Had some trouble with my credit card..
Gotta change my bank or something, freaking fed up with the BS I get from Osuuspankki.

BUT, I think I'll have some time later this evening to test the card and see if I can recreate that bug. Or tomorrow, we'll see.

Now I'm off to the booze shop hehah









E: Ironage, yeah I agree with you but AX750 or AX850 would be imo way better choice, the fan profile on those psu's is just pure awesomeness. Idle = fan doesn't even spin.
The fan is temperature triggered so.
Don't know about the X-660 fan though so..


----------



## IronAge

Same with the Seasonic X-660 or Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX).

They are all based on the Seasonic X-Series topology.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14626966*
> and also, to all using any of the noctua CPU coolers, would those mounting brackets for the fans, perhaps fit this slim sline scythe fan? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185071 the noctua fans are all 25mm think, this is only 12mm. if the brackets did fit, i'd be able to get the large heat sink rams! cuz the fan wouldn't be sticking over that 1 ram slot anymore! what do you guys think?


That slim scythe fan moves almost no air, and has a static pressure near 0 too. Forget it.

If you dont have the space for noctuas star destroyer, just go for another. There are a lot of 120mm fan CPU coolers out there, or just get a mini watercooling kit, like Corsair Hydro series, or Antec H2O.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14627971*
> PSU calculators are marketing tools.
> 
> A 2500K @ 4.5 GHz with GTX560TI @ 900 both at heavy load draw around 350 Watt
> - another GTX 560TI needs max 225.
> 
> At the specified combined dc output a Seasonic X-660 draws around 730 Watt.
> 
> X-660 is way enough.


This isn't some PSU calculator from outervision or anything. This is an OCN PSU Editor giving his recommendations in a thread since so many people ask for his advice, because he knows power supplies so well. Who is he marketing for? Click on the link next time.


----------



## IronAge

@Ovlazek

That been a statement about PSU calculators in general.

read it carefully now and you should do that to btw....









since that guy just wrote the same about GTX560 TI SLI Quad Core: 650W is enuff


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14628713*
> This isn't some PSU calculator from outervision or anything. This is an OCN PSU Editor giving his recommendations in a thread since so many people ask for his advice, because he knows power supplies so well. Who is he marketing for? Click on the link next time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14628859*
> @Ovlazek
> 
> That been a statement about PSU calculators in general.
> 
> read it carefully now and you should to that to btw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since that guy just wrote the same about GTX560 TI SLI Quad Core: 650W is enuff


Sorry, I'm siding with Ovlazek this time (but not next time! -shakes fist until he gets Ovlazek's WC set up).

Phaedrus is only recommending what wattage, he doesn't mention "buy the Seasonic X650" or "buy the Corsair TX650" or anything like that. His calculator is not a marketing tool, it's a utility to help us decide what we need because he gets asked nearly 50 times a day what type of PSU should we run.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14628859*
> @Ovlazek
> 
> That been a statement about PSU calculators in general.
> 
> read it carefully now and you should to that to btw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since that guy just wrote the same about GTX560 TI SLI Quad Core: 650W is enuff


UltraSwank also mentioned that he might like to upgrade to higher performing gpu's at a later date. An 850W would be plenty for dual 580's and even pushes towards dual 590's. So, if anything, I told him to low of a psu when I recommended 750W and the 850W was on the small side as well.


----------



## IronAge

not very hard to calculate btw since the specs of the PSUs, CPUs and GPUs are know.

GTX560Ti with two 6x PCIe Connectors may just draw 225W peak each SLI ~450W
(in fact they most likely will not come very close to that)

An i5 Quad Core needs around 90-100W without OC with average OC around 120-130.

Now count in efficiency ... this is no wizardry at all ... it is pretty simple math.


----------



## Kvjavs

What do you guys think of those 3 slot GTX 570/580s?


----------



## IronAge

Supposed to be inaudible when idle and audible under load but within reasonable range.

Way better than reference coolers ... for GTX 570 Rev2 reference cooler supposed to be ok too.
(the one on EVGA GTX570 HD for instance)


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14629179*
> Supposed to be inaudible when idle and audible under load but within reasonable range.
> 
> Way better than reference coolers ... for GTX 570 Rev2 reference cooler supposed to be ok too.
> (the one on EVGA GTX570 HD for instance)


Just thinking if I should get one of those 3 slot ones or just a regular 2 slot with one of those 2 or 3 fan coolers. Sort of would like a blower due to mATX. However the case I want to get, or if I keep my current one, will have a fan blowing right onto the card, so one of those non-reference coolers may be better.

Also congrats on 200 pages of posts everyone.


----------



## UltraSwank

I also like nice even round numbers, anything with a 50 ... simply won't do LOL. but yea, provisioning for the far future is a big thought of mine.

thanks for suggestions though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14629065*
> UltraSwank also mentioned that he might like to upgrade to higher performing gpu's at a later date. An 850W would be plenty for dual 580's and even pushes towards dual 590's. So, if anything, I told him to low of a psu when I recommended 750W and the 850W was on the small side as well.


----------



## UltraSwank

ive heard the 1k rpm slim scythe pushes like no air but they have a 2k rpm one. I just need to find a slim 120 mm fan thats not 25 mm think. cuz anything 25mm thick blocks the RAM port closest to the cpu cooler







that means no RAM with large heatsinks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14628557*
> That slim scythe fan moves almost no air, and has a static pressure near 0 too. Forget it.
> 
> If you dont have the space for noctuas star destroyer, just go for another. There are a lot of 120mm fan CPU coolers out there, or just get a mini watercooling kit, like Corsair Hydro series, or Antec H2O.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14629272*
> Just thinking if I should get one of those 3 slot ones or just a regular 2 slot with one of those 2 or 3 fan coolers. Sort of would like a blower due to mATX. However the case I want to get, or if I keep my current one, will have a fan blowing right onto the card, so one of those non-reference coolers may be better.
> 
> Also congrats on 200 pages of posts everyone.


I'm sure my next gpu will be a TFII/III or DCUII. I know you have the 341 now, but I also know you were looking for a different case a while back. Any new ideas on that?

Didn't you also say you wanted a sound card (best purchase I have made recently) and tv tuner? If that's the case a 2 slot would probably be best.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14629392*
> I'm sure my next gpu will be a TFII/III or DCUII. I know you have the 341 now, but I also know you were looking for a different case a while back. Any new ideas on that?
> 
> Didn't you also say you wanted a sound card (best purchase I have made recently) and tv tuner? If that's the case a 2 slot would probably be best.


I was considering the TJ08-E or an Arc MINI from Fractal Design.

But the TJ08-E is higher on my list. I already have a sound card, and now I want a TV tuner, but I don't want to use the second PCI-E x8 slot for the tuner and "Bottleneck" my card to x8. I know it wont make a difference but I have a pet peeve about that.

As mentioned above I am considering just going back ATX for ease of use, but I'll be lesser of a man.

I could always just use the onboard X-Fi, but I don't want to because I already have a sound card and don't want to sacrifice anything especially when BF3 comes out.

I could just get a DVR but I can't alt tab and watch that between missions, with a TV tuner I could.


----------



## lagittaja

Kjavs, the difference between x16 and x8 is REALLY SMALL.
I tested that myself with my 560Ti, difference in 3DM11 Performance preset was a mere 50-70points or something like that.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14629673*
> Kjavs, the difference between x16 and x8 is REALLY SMALL.
> I tested that myself with my 560Ti, difference in 3DM11 Performance preset was a mere 50-70points or something like that.


I know its an OCD thing.


----------



## IronAge

MSI Twin Frozr III GTX 570 and drop the DCII.

For TJ08-E GFX card may be ~33cm long ... i have got that case right here.

Also probably there is external TV Tuners for USB ?

@UltraSwank

How about Yate Loon D12SL-12C Slim 120x120x20 41 CFM ?!

http://www.yateloon.com/detail/87428/87428.html

Higher rated ones:

http://cgi.ebay.de/220809896726


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14629309*
> ive heard the 1k rpm slim scythe pushes like no air but they have a 2k rpm one. I just need to find a slim 120 mm fan thats not 25 mm think. cuz anything 25mm thick blocks the RAM port closest to the cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means no RAM with large heatsinks.


Memory heatsinks in the past were good to have, today imo are more cosmetic, ram doesnt get that hot anymore, still is nice to have but not mandatory. If you still want to have memory heatsink, and dont want to get other memory nor another cooler, maybe just buy an after market memory heatsink like Enzotech Forged Copper RAM Heatspreader (MA-DDRC1).


----------



## IronAge

http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9.html

Low profile with "coolers" ... its more like a antistatic protection for rookies.


----------



## lagittaja

Kvjavs, if you want the tv tuner but don't want "sacrifice" your gpu's pci-e speed (-.-) then you need to start think about the possibility of a usb tuner like Ironage said.
I have this on my HTPC, Terratec H7 with DVB-C/DVB-T, CI slot so you can put conax card reader there, etc hella good tuner. everynow and then (maybe a week) it jams and you have to detach usb cable and reattach and wait 5 seconds and then it works.
Also it works with win7 media center really well.
http://www.terratec.net/en/products/TERRATEC_H7_91101.html

E: Yeah it's expensive but IMHO totally worth it.
If you need satellite tuner then ummm maybe the Terratec S7 would be nice.
Basically like the H7 but with satellite support. And a bit more pricier.
But I wouldn't recommend those usb sticks, they just usually don't work very well..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


What do you guys think of those 3 slot GTX 570/580s?


*TOO BIG and I'll never be able to SLI/x-Fire in my HP case







oh you ment for you ... mehhh I don't care







seriously though I think Asus is shooting themselves in the foot and losing sales by making so many of their higher end cards 3 slotters, I can see SOME of them, but they barely make a 2 slot card anymore, seems dumb to me ?*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Also congrats on 200 pages of posts everyone.










*







wooo hoooo I didn't notice I hot over 200+ posts now also







thanks go out to Asus (and you guys!) for getting me hooked into Computer Building 101.

... and Kvjavs ... about you going to ATX remember ... It's mATX, and mATX is for real men. mATX = Manly ATX. are you a MAN or WAT ?







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*================================================== =====







INTERESTING !!! Just up on NewEgg ...

























> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboB...t=Combo.720933 <









================================================== ====== *


----------



## Nebster

Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?


*CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.

Edit: Steps I took ... others might have done it differently ?
*- assemble your system
- turn it on
- do a *CLEAN* install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD
- run windows updates
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support*
Hope that helps, Nebster*


----------



## Nebster

What if put them on a hdd or something and instal them on windows installation? Would that be better?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


What if put them on a hdd or something and instal them on windows installation? Would that be better?


The best way is to install Win7 clean. In Windows, put your support dvd in. When prompted, install only a single driver, being your ethernet driver. The rest you should get online.


----------



## snakemed

I ran windows update ahead of the driver and app from the support CD, since I lost the wireless mouse and keyboard when I tried it as LAKF describes here. There is mention someplace that you need Win7, sp2 or something before you install the drivers and apps from the ASUS CD - don't remember where I read it though.

Edit (2): Steps I followed... 
- assemble your system
- turn it on
- CLEAN install of Win7 on my SDD
- run windows updates
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.

Edit: Steps I took ... others might have done it differently ?
- assemble your system
- turn it on
- do a CLEAN install of Win7 on your SDD/HDD
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD
- run windows updates
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support
Hope that helps*


----------



## Nebster

Okay.

How do you install drivers? I downloaded some too see what they look like. They're in rar files and there's several "setup"s inside.

Also, besides the motherboard and the graphics card, what do I need to update?


----------



## MGF Derp

Hey guys my buddy is having a problem with his new Gene Z. He is getting a status code 30 (S3 sleep state) that wont wake up or post any video at all. System= 2500k, 2x4GB Ripjaw x, gtx 460, ocz 1000w psu, Single HDD. Sorry if this has already been solved before but i am in a rush and dont have time to read all 202 pages of this thread. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*How to install drivers =* http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=installing+downloaded+drivers&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=bd6c74c66c980060&biw=1680&bih=919









*and search back, IronAge I think had a great listing of ALL the drivers and downloads, if it wasn't him search back further I added the guys name and link in a post I did about the subject somewhere along page 60-70 if I recall ?*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp;14632288*
> Hey guys my buddy is having a problem with his new Gene Z. He is getting a status code 30 (S3 sleep state) that wont wake up or post any video at all. System= 2500k, 2x4GB Ripjaw x, gtx 460, ocz 1000w psu, Single HDD. Sorry if this has already been solved before but i am in a rush and dont have time to read all 202 pages of this thread. Any and all help is appreciated.


Have him check that the memory modules are installed correctly This error code can come from the RAM not being seated all the way down in the slot.


----------



## MGF Derp

That did it lol.


----------



## sintricate

The saddest thing I've ever seen...


















edit: weird, i uploaded the pic and got the URL for it but it didnt work...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*You mean the RED X or something else ?







*


----------



## davidtran007

My Gene-Z


----------



## bufu994

all of my parts are finally here
























+I7 2600K
+Sniper 1866Mhz
+ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
+Antec H2O
+Agility 3
+Nzxt Vulcan +antec big boy 20cm + some other fans
......

I still need to do the cable management

and then get used to the new mobo and later start overclocking








but Im kind a nuub and Its my firs Intel CPU ...

so yea step by step
when i have more time I will good pics

any suggestions for the stuff I need to do or even cable management are welcome


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated list:
David, how are your temps?


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14634456*
> Updated list:
> David, how are your temps?


Link to Temps

My 1st attempt at overclocking w/ UEFI bios. All I did was choose the 4.6 setting. Its that simple now?

Are there any simple settings to get it past 5 GHz?


----------



## Kvjavs

Thanks! Not sure, I haven't had a SB set up yet.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14634539*
> My 1st attempt at overclocking w/ UEFI bios. All I did was choose the 4.6 setting. Its that simple now?
> 
> *Are there any simple settings to get it past 5 GHz*?


*I don't think so, not like as simple as the AUTO OC that you did w/ 4.6, however it doesn't look TOO difficult to do either, case in point ...*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lajZi-JAFXA[/ame[/URL]]

*... watch as J.J. from Asus dials in 5.2 GHz in a couple minutes using an i7 2600K and the Asus MaxIVExtremeP67 board ... I'm sure it should be a breaze to match using our MaxIVGeneZ68 boards, I just haven't tried yet.







*


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14633373*
> Have him check that the memory modules are installed correctly This error code can come from the RAM not being seated all the way down in the slot.


This solved my sleep problem too. Thanks a lot RussellG


----------



## st311a

First snapshot of new system...new un-effed card came in today...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Cool looking ... wait no, cool would be Blue, this is RED ... got one HOT LOOKING RIG







there st311a

but, RED Vengeance and it would have been PERFECT!














*


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14634539*
> Link to Temps
> 
> My 1st attempt at overclocking w/ UEFI bios. All I did was choose the 4.6 setting. Its that simple now?
> 
> Are there any simple settings to get it past 5 GHz?


VRM&CPU PHASE EXTREME, VRM FREQ 350, LLC 75%, CPU PLL 1.75, VCCSA 1.06250

All the power saving features C1E/C6/C3/Speedstep off when you go past 4.8.

i got mine i5-2500K to boot into windows with 5.4 GHz under air cooling.









I am testing 5.0 GHz with 1.390 VCore with Prime95 2.6 Custom FFT Run 576K-1344K.

Gotto make sure VRM/Mosfets get some fresh air with VRM/CPU Phase set to extreme it gets pretty hot at full load with Prime95.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14626630*
> regarding the corsair low profile ram, I was looking at getting the same ram as the store I'm buying all my components from doesn't stock the g skill ram. As I'm using an antec 620 foutre cooling and only two sticks of ram would I be fine going foutre the higher profile corsair vengeance?


*Yeah I don't see why not ? the Antec 620 is a self contained liquid cooler like the Corsairs so your CPU plate/pump should clear any RAM issue's ... and worst case, IF you have any, since you say you'll only use 2 sticks, you can put them in slot's 2 and 4 also to gain some extra room. You should be more than fine.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14636365*
> VRM&CPU PHASE EXTREME, VRM FREQ 350, LLC 75%, CPU PLL 1.75, VCCSA 1.06250
> All the power saving features C1E/C6/C3/Speedstep off when you go past 4.8.
> i got mine i5-2500K to boot into windows with 5.4 GHz under air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am testing 5.0 GHz with 1.390 VCore with Prime95 2.6 Custom FFT Run 576K-1344K.
> Gotto make sure VRM/Mosfets get some fresh air with VRM/CPU Phase set to extreme it gets pretty hot at full load with Prime95.


*OK ... I think I'm OK ... I'm still NORMAL ENOUGH







that THAT was all just WAY TOO GEEK for me to understand







j/k














*


----------



## utnorris

Teaser pic of my new build. I moved everything back into my MM Ascension and have swapped my GTX480's for two HD6990's. Hopefully the PSU and MB can handle it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pics will be better when I break out my DSLR, this was taken with my EVO, so that will have to do for now.


----------



## snakemed

Or, a combination of red and black Vengence!

http://www.overclock.net/14188475-post544.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14636251*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool looking ... wait no, cool would be Blue, this is RED ... got one HOT LOOKING RIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there st311a
> 
> but, RED Vengeance and it would have been PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14636787*
> Teaser pic of my new build. I moved everything back into my MM Ascension and have swapped my GTX480's for two HD6990's. Hopefully the PSU and MB can handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Pics will be better when I break out my DSLR, this was taken with my EVO, so that will have to do for now.


nice build utnorris - good to see some hefty gpu cards on such a little board.

question for you sir - i plan on watercooling a 2600k plus a 6950 (full cover block) with a dual 120 rad (forget the model), you think this will be enough to cool the proc and gpu? Case will be a Lian-Li PC V351


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;14634282*
> all of my parts are finally here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic
> pic
> 
> +I7 2600K
> +Sniper 1866Mhz
> +ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
> +Antec H2O
> +Agility 3
> +Nzxt Vulcan +antec big boy 20cm + some other fans
> ......
> 
> I still need to do the cable management
> 
> and then get used to the new mobo and later start overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Im kind a nuub and Its my firs Intel CPU ...
> 
> so yea step by step
> when i have more time I will good pics
> 
> any suggestions for the stuff I need to do or even cable management are welcome


What are your temps with the antec?


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14638817*
> What are your temps with the antec?


hmm didn't have time to do anything just put all the stuff in and installed the OC and some drivers...

as I see so far it doesn't down clock and it stays at 2.8GH 
and my ram is working as 1600 ....
and it doesnt let me instal the AIsuite .. it just crashes hmm I probable have to download it again or maybe I was just too sleepy last night

but temps are 32ºC mobo and 40ºC for the cpu on idle ... (but 3.8GHz not sure why it stays like that )

later today when Im at home I will to fix all that and instal some programs and stuff or maybe even do new clean and nice reinstall


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;14638619*
> nice build utnorris - good to see some hefty gpu cards on such a little board.
> 
> question for you sir - i plan on watercooling a 2600k plus a 6950 (full cover block) with a dual 120 rad (forget the model), you think this will be enough to cool the proc and gpu? Case will be a Lian-Li PC V351


Honestly, it will probably work, but you may not get the temps you want. It also depends on the rad. A thicker rad will have a little more surface area than a thinner one giving you slightly better temps. Either way it will be close since the HD6950 will be the part creating the most heat. Ideally, you would want a triple rad or equivalent, i.e. a dual and single rad setup. But I say go for it and see if you are happy with the results. Also, it will depend on if you are cooling the whole card or just the GPU, so keep that in mind.


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14636251*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool looking ... wait no, cool would be Blue, this is RED ... got one HOT LOOKING RIG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there st311a
> 
> but, RED Vengeance and it would have been PERFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. Still a work in progress...Thats a good idea.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14636058*
> First snapshot of new system...new un-effed card came in today...


What case is that????


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14639452*
> What case is that????


In Win BR665. I sprayed all the neon yellow parts red.


----------



## GrJohnso

Howdy all, first post, definitely not the last. Finished the initial setup of my M4GZ upgrade last night. Mix of old a new parts... Coming from an old 775 Setup based around an Intel internal test cpu based off the old quadcore x9750 at >4ghz... Nothing fancy, all air, but fun system... Anyway...

Basics:
Gene-Z "Woohoo"
i7-2600k
G.Skill 1600 cl8 (2x4gb)
Scythe Mugen cooler - 775-1155 conversion kit
2x ATI 5870 (One XGA Standard, one Saphire Vapor-X)
OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD - Boot/OS
2.5gb of other SATA for storage...
Earthwatts 750w psu
all tucked into a first gen Sonata case

Photos to follow this weekend when I get some quality time with it... Between the case and PSU, cable management is a joke.. But I'll try to keep it clean...

So, base install completed last night, boots and runs fine a 4.6ghz... Will tweak later... But, I have my first concern/question....

My SSD seems to only be running at SATA II speeds, not SATA III. Basically, around r/w of 200k 130k.. Same as what I benched it at on my old SATA II mb... I have it plugged into one of the Red SATA slots, recognized fine in the BIOS. SATA is set to AHCI in BIOS. All Intel chipset drivers and JMicron drivers have been installed and updated...

Any special settings/drivers I should be double checking to make sure this is going at full speed? Haven't spent much time with it, but I'm stumped...

Oh, and yes, fresh format and OS installed on SSD. Computer is still running through the Win7 updates... No issues or errors with any of the driver installs... Did not install the Intel SRT software, did not install the Lucid software.

Any feedback would be appreciated... This place seems to be quite the wealth of knowledge, if you can keep up..









TIA!

Greg


----------



## strikermax

I look forward in becoming a proud owner of the ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z soon.. but first I must choose what memory to buy.
This will be my Gaming Rig So I am looking for performance.

The CPU is a 2600K, I am new to overclocking so I would like the memory be descent and won't break the bank!!

What memory do you all would recommend? and How much?

Thanks for your help!!!

Cheers


----------



## utnorris

Hmmm, so you have it installed into one of the red slots, but when you run HD Tach or some benchmark you get SATAII speeds? Is that correct?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strikermax;14644856*
> ... but first I must choose what memory to buy.
> This will be my Gaming Rig So I am looking for performance.
> The CPU is a 2600K, I am new to overclocking so I would like the memory be descent and won't break the bank!!
> What memory do you all would recommend? and How much?
> Thanks for your help!!!
> Cheers


*DDR3 memory is ridiculously cheap at the moment, so I'd fill up the slots, meaning get 16 GB if you can afford it, though 8 GB is most likely plenty for basic gamming and is budget friendly. As to what brand and model of RAM, well depends on what you like, want, type of CPU cooler you'll use and have clearance for. 1600's is kind of the sweet spot on memory speed in terms of price/performance, and overclockability, though you could save more dropping down to 1333's or get slightly faster w/ 1800-2200 speed, just stay below 1.65V according to the Asus User Guide / Intel CPU rec's.

In general you can't go wrong with ...

- G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's, Pi's and Sniper series are all popular choices.*
- CORSAIR* Vengeance, DOMINATOR GT are the popular choices, or XMS3 and Vengeance LP's for lower profile RAM.*
- MUSHKIN* Enhanced Redline are overlooked but very good quality and would like nice on this board. Not sure why this brand has been left off the QVL so far ?*

- CRUCIAL* Ballistix's are kind of overlooked IMO, but good.*
- PATRIOT* Viper Xtreme, Vipers & G(amer)'s are OK I guess, but I've never used.*
- KINGSTON* Kingston HyperX are also decent but probably look better on a different motherboard.*
- GeIL* is good but hard to find depending on where you live.*

- PNY* personally, I'd stay away from them, but YMMV.*
- OCZ* personally, I'd stay away from them, but YMMV.*

... and I'd look on NewEgg, Fry's or similar* (I can't recommend TigerDirect after they screwed me) *for Memory deals that them seem to have VERY REGULARLY.

INFORMATIVE TOPIC's ;
anandtech Article - Sandy-Bridge Memory Scaling, Choosing the Best ddr3 = credit to Utnorris
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68 by OCN member munaim1
Why get 1600MHz RAM if Intel Core i7 2600k CPU only supports up to 1333MHz? by OCN member Benz145

EDIT: ADDing to List the RED memory sticks, as it looks the best w/ this Board, and people ask about them regularly.

- G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's *







-* _Standard_ Ripjaws *








*{Height = 40mm Ripjaws X's / 40mm Ripjaws / *btw* Snipers are 42mm and Pi's are 56mm and Trident's are 55mm}*

- G. SKILL* FLARE's *








*{Height = 59mm}*

- CORSAIR* Vengeance *







-* Vengeance LP *








*{Height = 52.5mm Vengeance / 26.5mm LP Vengeance}*

- CORSAIR* DOMINATOR GT *








*{Height = 54mm}*

- MUSHKIN* Enhanced Redline Ridgebacks *








*{Height = 40mm}*

- GeIL* Gaming EVO *








*{Height = ??mm but it's TALL !}*

... not sure if there are OTHER RED RAM Kits ?

... CORSAIR VENGEANCE vs. G.Skill RipJawsX in how Tall is TALL ?







*


----------



## Abula

I agree with LA_Kings_Fan, i just didnt went for 16gb out of im planning to upgrade with ivy bridge, probably just the cpu first and see from there what the mobos offer, there are rumors that it will support very high bandwidthmemory, so maybe manufacturers are starting to devlop it in masses at standard voltages, but then again my guess maybe intel is just going to bump it to 1600.


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14639264*
> Honestly, it will probably work, but you may not get the temps you want. It also depends on the rad. A thicker rad will have a little more surface area than a thinner one giving you slightly better temps. Either way it will be close since the HD6950 will be the part creating the most heat. Ideally, you would want a triple rad or equivalent, i.e. a dual and single rad setup. But I say go for it and see if you are happy with the results. Also, it will depend on if you are cooling the whole card or just the GPU, so keep that in mind.


Thanks for the reply - yeah the 6950 block will be a full cover, gpu, ram, and mosfets. The dual 120 rad is the thin type, and is the only option i have really because of the 6950 being so long. I have a single 120 that i could try fit somewhere without butchering the case (Lian-Li PC-V531) too much.

here is what it looks like so far:










had to make brackets for the radiator and fan - 3mm clearence from rad to video card









I'm going to see if temps will be acceptable having both the cpu ang gpu in the loop. Not really going for high overclocks with this system.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I would try it and see if it's acceptable. The SB cpu won't need much, but the GPU will, but depending on how high your fans are and your ambient you might be fine.


----------



## hellopi

To la_kings_fan thank you for answering my question about ram a couple of pages ago.
All parts have now been ordered, just waiting for some paper work to sign and then hopefully I should have everything for my build in time for next weekend (which now sends like an eternity away!).


----------



## MerkageTurk

man i just recieved my gene z and i5 2500k today. i would like to ask will these support ivy and pcie 3.0 because ivy has pcie 3.0 in the cpu. and let me join this very nice club. thnks


----------



## snakemed

LAKF makes great points about how much memory you need and why some are buying more as well as his memory speed comments. Surprised he didn't comment on latency - sorry, cheap shot! Seriously, he put together what you need to know - saving tons of time in research for you! (he does it often, too, so read back in the thread if you need more info).

There are a lot of Vengence owners on this thread, but that can be said for Sniper too. For past ASUS-board builds and over many years, I have had nothing but success with Corsair and Crucial memory.

I don't know of anyone that has used Crucial modules on a P67 or Z68 build, but I bet there are some in this group that will chime in telling you they worked out well.

I am noticing Corsair begining to be a bigger player for major components in many builds, including mine (memory and H60 hydro). I also seriously considered a 600T (black) case and earlier, I had a Corsair SSD in my plans until finally settling on the Vertex. Corsair has expanded their market presence greatly and is still a leading choice for memory modules. I don't think you can go wrong with them.

Nice list LAKF! You have put together many useful pages of linked lists that caught my attention, from this one to drivers, etc. that can benefit many. Maybe we can get them listed and linked to the front page for the group? Don't know how that works, but it would be a great resource. Hell, it could be the model for other such groups to follow in the future. Thanks again for the extra effort to organize this info for everyone! (rep for you, again...'-)

Time for a day at the beach with live music and adult beverages!























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14646122*
> *DDR3 memory is ridiculously cheap at the moment, so I'd fill up the slots, meaning get 16 GB if you can afford it, though 8 GB is most likely plenty for basic gamming and is budget friendly. As to what brand and model of RAM, well depends on what you like, want, type of CPU cooler you'll use and have clearance for. 1600's is kind of the sweet spot on memory speed in terms of price/performance, and overclockability, though you could save more dropping down to 1333's or get slightly faster w/ 1800-2200 speed, just stay below 1.65V according to the Asus User Guide / Intel CPU rec's.
> 
> In general you can't go wrong with ...
> 
> - G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's, Pi's and Sniper series are all popular choices.*
> - CORSAIR* Vengeance, DOMINATOR GT are the popular choices, or XMS3 and Vengeance LP's for lower profile RAM.*
> - MUSHKIN* Enhanced Redline are overlooked but very good quality and would like nice on this board. Not sure why this brand has been left off the QVL so far ?*
> 
> - CRUCIAL* Ballistix's are kind of overlooked IMO, but good.*
> - PATRIOT* Viper Xtreme, Vipers & G(amer)'s are OK I guess, but I've never used.*
> - KINGSTON* Kingston HyperX are also decent but probably look better on a different motherboard.*
> - GeIL* is good but hard to find depending on where you live.*
> 
> - PNY* personally, I'd stay away from them.*
> - OCZ* personally, I'd stay away from them.*
> 
> ... and I'd look on NewEgg, Fry's or similar* (I can't recommend TigerDirect after they screwed me) *for Memory deals that them seem to have VERY REGULARLY.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;14653366*
> man i just recieved my gene z and i5 2500k today. i would like to ask will these support ivy and pcie 3.0 because ivy has pcie 3.0 in the cpu. and let me join this very nice club. thnks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14632591*
> No, the GENE-Z won't have PCI-E 3.0 support from what I understand. But it shouldn't matter.
> 
> You made a good choice. As for Ivy Bridge support, it should but nothing has been confirmed except sockets. If you need more info be sure to check out the GENE-Z owner's club in my sig. Lots of knowledgable owners there.


*Kvjavs posted this in another thread and I believe he's correct, there may be some Ivy Bridge crossover support for the Gene-Z, but there's really no way to upgrade to PCI-E 3.0 support w/o a different MoBo that already would support it natively. But it's the same old story ... do you wait because there's something better coming, in which case isn't there ALWAYS something better coming thus you're ALWAYS waiting, /or do you pull the trigger and BUY NOW and get the best of what's on the market NOW, with the upside being you got it and can play with it NOW.







so be happy about that!

Also ... Thanks snakemed ... cheers on ya!







*


----------



## konoii

Hey, for those wondering what ram you should get for this board, and what speed, newegg currently has 8gb Gskill Ripjaws X 1866mhz for $69.99, the same exact price for 8gb Gskill Ripjaws X 1600mhz kit. So, for the same price tag as the 1600mhz, you can get slightly faster ram :]

I also own the 1866mhz kit, and not only does it work fantastically with this board, it looks great too since the heatsinks are red


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*







Hmmmmmmm I think WE have a popular MotherBoard on our hands !







according to NewEgg ...*


----------



## NocteVagus

Hey, just got my rig together and the Maximus Gene Z is holding it together!









I only have one problem which I'm not sure if anyone else has had. After my computer went to sleep or restarted it would lock up. So much that i couldn't even make the caps lock light on my keyboard blink on and off. After restarting it would happen again at the login screen, one or two times, then it would fix eventually. Do I need a bios update? I'll get pictures later n.n


----------



## st311a

I don't have that issue...odd.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14654187*
> *Kvjavs posted this in another thread and I believe he's correct, there may be some Ivy Bridge crossover support for the Gene-Z, but there's really no way to upgrade to PCI-E 3.0 support w/o a different MoBo that already would support it natively. But it's the same old story ... do you wait because there's something better coming, in which case isn't there ALWAYS something better coming thus you're ALWAYS waiting, /or do you pull the trigger and BUY NOW and get the best of what's on the market NOW, with the upside being you got it and can play with it NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so be happy about that!
> 
> Also ... Thanks snakemed ... cheers on ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gigabyte released a bios update for PCI-E 3.0. ASUS might do the same in time, but I don't know how that would work electrically.


----------



## arachnophilia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14636058*
> First snapshot of new system...new un-effed card came in today...


hey, very nice. i have a similar case. i only replaced the fans, but looks like you took the time to repaint all the yellow bits.


----------



## kevz0

heres my new rig so happy with it and if anyone wants to add me on steam hmu :K3VINx777 i will only add people who actually play often







NOW I GET ADDED TO LIST? huh


----------



## kevz0

more pics soon


----------



## kevz0

Heres More Pics NOW ADD ME TO LIST


----------



## sintricate

What's the deal with the rosewill heatsink...


----------



## kevz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14657844*
> What's the deal with the rosewill heatsink...


well i hate the design of the stock plus this does about 5-10% better than stock but the main reason was for the look and the sleeved cable it has a sleeved cable and it was 12$ for the heatsink so why not ill be upgrading to the h100 when i want to overclock but for now its fine ill also be upgrading to more fans in the case aswell as maybe a window mod in the future.

P.S. i really like your build i saw it when you first posted it


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevz0;14658164*
> well i hate the design of the stock plus this does about 5-10% better than stock but the main reason was for the look and the sleeved cable it has a sleeved cable and it was 12$ for the heatsink so why not ill be upgrading to the h100 when i want to overclock but for now its fine ill also be upgrading to more fans in the case aswell as maybe a window mod in the future.


Cool, I was just hoping you didn't plan on OC'ing a bunch on a stockish cooler







I'm actually running the stock cooler now since I'm in the process of sending my H80 and D14 back to newegg until I figure out what I'll be using next...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevz0;14658164*
> P.S. i really like your build i saw it when you first posted it


Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14658333*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually running the stock cooler now since I'm in the process of sending my H80 and D14 back to newegg until I figure out what I'll be using next ...


*Rut Ro ! ... someone's got water cool'd envy after seeing utnorris & Ovlazek's water cooling systems














*


----------



## st311a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arachnophilia;14656151*
> hey, very nice. i have a similar case. i only replaced the fans, but looks like you took the time to repaint all the yellow bits.


Thanks. Yeah, I painted all the fans and card and drive retention things. I think it turned out pretty nice. Eventually I will get some better fans. The stock ones don't push too much air.

I was actually looking at the Dragon Slayer but opted for the BR665 because it was a little more subdued. How is that lighted In Win logo on the front? It looked super bright when I was checking it out.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hello any moderators for this thread? ADD me to the list you can see my last post with cpuz


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;14659582*
> Hello any moderators for this thread? ADD me to the list you can see my last post with cpuz


*







Kvjavs will get to it when he has the chance ... be patient, relax and have a Beer







*


----------



## Korak

kevz0... very nice and clean setup


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14658960*
> *Rut Ro ! ... someone's got water cool'd envy after seeing utnorris & Ovlazek's water cooling systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah, real water cooling isnt in my future... too much maintenance for me


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







Kvjavs will get to it when he has the chance ... be patient, relax and have a Beer







*


lol sorry mate i dont drink beer


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Got my speakers to work, finally







. after uninstalling all the audio drivers and then reinstalling them again, then going through the BIOS again I notest that HD Audio was disabled







. Anyway so I enabled it, booted and it comes up on the taskbar "installing drivers, audio device found". Now time for a







and a play on Crysis







.


----------



## snakemed

Looks great - Congratulations!









Looks great in the Arc Mini. Did you find any quirks with the case when you installed everything?







:

I just ordered an Arc Mini and an AX850. I hope the H60 will fit in the front above the lower drive cage for a push/pull fan set-up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevz0*


Heres More Pics NOW ADD ME TO LIST


----------



## kevz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14663087*
> Looks great - Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great in the Arc Mini. Did you find any quirks with the case when you installed everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> I just ordered an Arc Mini and an AX850. I hope the H60 will fit in the front above the lower drive cage for a push/pull fan set-up.


well i found that the hdd bays are a little stiff to pull out but thts a good thing also with the back pannel theres not alot of room i actually had to force it on and the 8 pin wuz hard but thats with all cases otherwise nothing else i saw was bad about it its a great case indeed


----------



## GrJohnso

utnorris - Yes, plugged into red slot, bios shows it in the red slot, but it seems to only be going at stata II speeds... Odd.... Just swapped from the second to the first red slot, about to bench again...

Edit: Rebenched with ATTO Disk Benchmark, and the numbers are good...

Anyway, everything else on this board/setup runs as it should. No issues... Just need to add a new fan to help out my xfire setup... Those two 5870's get loud when loaded... Adding a new side panel fan (SilentX 14) (cutting out a hole now) with a thermistor to kick in with some fresh air when it needs more... Probably add another top exhaust fan at some point too...

So, anyone else see non-SATA III speeds out of those red ports? Mine is working now, but....


----------



## Abula

Here my build, pls add me to the owners list


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Those Silverstone TJ08B-E cases, Fractal Arc Mini cases, and of course the Corsair Graphite 600T case all look pretty nice. They look well designed and made.

Anyone use the MaxIVGeneZ68 in a HTPC build yet ?*


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NocteVagus;14654917*
> I only have one problem which I'm not sure if anyone else has had. After my computer went to sleep or restarted it would lock up.


See my post page 36.


----------



## st311a

It's......Upside down....Design of that case doesn't make sense to me. Hot air rises and the PSU is on top venting into the case?







Am I missing something?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st311a;14667571*
> It's......Upside down....Design of that case doesn't make sense to me. Hot air rises and the PSU is on top venting into the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?


I was thinking the same, I don't see why they would want to mount it upside down. But I do like the idea of the cases with the exhaust end of the heatsink/cards at the top, Allowing the hot air to be blow out the top.


----------



## Abula

The upside down style is not new, Lian Li had cases in the past, not saying its better, but it works fine, the 180mm pushes enough air to move it in and the hot out, i added the 120 on the back just to help, there are some that only use the 180 and still do fine.

About the design, here is a quote from SPCR SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved
Quote:


> As the TJ08-E places the motherboard upside down compared to most case layouts, we thought it would be interesting to what would happen if we flipped the case upside down (propped up slightly to give the power supply fan some clearance).
> 
> Given that hot air rises, it was no surprise that the CPU, placed in a higher position, would do worse. With the stock fan set to low/9V, the CPU warmed up by an additional 7°C. The GPU, being in a lower, cooler location did better, allowing us to lower the fan speed by ~120 RPM


----------



## snakemed

Kevz0, thanks for the details. I am curious about the back panel. Is the issue a lack of space between the panel and the motherboard holder? I agree that it will be a great case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevz0;14665378*
> well i found that the hdd bays are a little stiff to pull out but thts a good thing also with the back pannel theres not alot of room i actually had to force it on and the 8 pin wuz hard but thats with all cases otherwise nothing else i saw was bad about it its a great case indeed


----------



## snakemed

Do you really want a _smaller_ case? I thought you were having difficulty getting everything into your current case and adequately cooled at the same time?









I just couldn't wait any longer to get my M4GZ a quality "home" and I couldn't find an option I liked better than the Arc Mini.

My only dissapointment so far is that Newegg _didn't ship my order yet_, even though it was charged and invoiced on Friday. I even paid for the RUSH option. One more reason for the *Trainwreck* name!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14667315*
> *Those Silverstone TJ08B-E cases, Fractal Arc Mini cases, and of course the Corsair Graphite 600T case all look pretty nice. They look well designed and made.
> 
> Anyone use the MaxIVGeneZ68 in a HTPC build yet ?*


----------



## WetMacula




----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;14653366*
> I would like to ask will these support ivy and pcie 3.0 because ivy has pcie 3.0 in the cpu. and let me join this very nice club. thnks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14655992*
> Gigabyte released a bios update for PCI-E 3.0. ASUS might do the same in time, but I don't know how that would work electrically.


*I noticed [email protected] & [email protected] replies to the PCI-e 3.0 question over on the ASUS ROG Forum and thought it was worth linking to it ...*

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3421-Do-the-Maximus-Gene-motherboards-support-PCI-Express-3.0

*... long story short, Asus claims the standards and hardware aren't out for any of these boards to actually be honestly making these claims, and are more marketing driven, as those boards are NOT PCI-E 3.0 compliant out of the box either at this point, despite what's written on the box.








I'm not going to argue, and don't think we need to debate it here, and it's best left said let the END USER be the FINAL JUDGE of who's being honest here, in the meantime enjoy your MaxIVGeneZ.







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14669213*
> Do you really want a *smaller* case? I thought you were having difficulty getting everything into your current case and adequately cooled at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just couldn't wait any longer to get my M4GZ a quality "home" and I couldn't find an option I liked better than the Arc Mini.


*Well my HP case measures 387 mm H x 175 mm W x 414 mm L
... the SilverStone TJ08-E measures 374 mm H x 210 mm W x 385 mm L
... and the Fractal Arc Mini measures 405 mm H x 210 mm W x 484 mm L

So the TJ08-E might be a tad shorter and narrower, but it's Wider and thus would allow for 120mm fan in place of the 92mm fans I have now, and that would mean I COULD USE a Corsair Hydro Cooler and/or a taller CPU mounted cooler instead of my mini Noctua.

And the Arc Mini is taller/wider/and deeper ... so it would be HUGE by comparison
















And as for cooling ... I'm not really sure yet ... I haven't OC'd my system, nor have I got my GPU upgrade in place, nor have I figured out how to properly run any HEAT and/or SPEED BENCHMARKS ... I'm new to this being a GEEK thing remember









BUT, regardless I'm just thinking out loud for the future, I don't see changing my HP case anytime in the real near future, but adding a HTPC to my Home Stereo Rig was Kind of an Interesting Idea for another down the road build when I can afford it.







*


----------



## IronAge

this thread should be renamed to LA_Kings_Fan living room









seriously i think you should take over the OP m8


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14671516*
> this thread should be renamed to LA_Kings_Fan living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i think you should take over the OP m8


I state my explicit consent to this point.
















@WetMacula: Nice built! Is this your HTPC then?


----------



## snakemed

I just recalled from an earlier exchange, that you were looking at the white version of Corsair 600T (I think that is the model). I didn't realize that your "sleeper HP" was smaller than these mid-towers though. Interesting points! Some might see me as "geeky", but I haven't been running benckmarks, etc. either, so it would be hard to say I qualify as a GEEK yet either!

Like you, I have been reading and learning about cooling and fan selection, mATX, etc. Since I once owned a Shuttle (back when they dominated the small form factor world) and SilentPC.com was the place for info and forum exchange around heat, cooling fans, etc. I am focused on airflow and the Arc Mini should work for my plan.

The TJ08E, with the upside down orientation is interesting, but too unconventional for me! I really liked the Corsair 600T, but the size is just too big.

The Arc Mini, may end up as my HTPC, since the machine is so powerful with the M4GZ, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14669744*
> *Well my HP case measures 387 mm H x 175 mm W x 414 mm L
> ... the SilverStone TJ08-E measures 374 mm H x 210 mm W x 385 mm L
> ... and the Fractal Arc Mini measures 405 mm H x 210 mm W x 484 mm L
> 
> So the TJ08-E might be a tad shorter and narrower, but it's Wider and thus would allow for 120mm fan in place of the 92mm fans I have now, and that would mean I COULD USE a Corsair Hydro Cooler and/or a taller CPU mounted cooler instead of my mini Noctua.
> 
> And the Arc Mini is taller/wider/and deeper ... so it would be HUGE by comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for cooling ... I'm not really sure yet ... I haven't OC'd my system, nor have I got my GPU upgrade in place, nor have I figured out how to properly run any HEAT and/or SPEED BENCHMARKS ... I'm new to this being a GEEK thing remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, regardless I'm just thinking out loud for the future, I don't see changing my HP case anytime in the real near future, but adding a HTPC to my Home Stereo Rig was Kind of an Interesting Idea for another down the road build when I can afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NocteVagus

Well, I went around and attempted to update all my drivers and BIOS, but i still have an issue after coming out of a long period of sleep or shut off. Not sure where else to look :/


----------



## Kvjavs

I'll be updating the list tonight. If anyone who hasn't posted a validation, go ahead and post it.

I been thinking, and may pass on the i7 2600k in favor for waiting for Ivy Bridge, and will get the 2500k instead. Hyperthreading is nice but I would rather go for a really really nice OC.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14675608*
> I'll be updating the list tonight. If anyone who hasn't posted a validation, go ahead and post it.
> 
> I been thinking, and may pass on the i7 2600k in favor for waiting for Ivy Bridge, and will get the 2500k instead. Hyperthreading is nice but I would rather go for a really really nice OC.


I think it really depends into what you do, personally my setup is mostly for games, browsing, email n such, no encoding/editing and no other activities that benefit a lot from hyperthreading, so i decided to save $100 and update the CPU once ivy bridge hit on march 2012.


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;14671647*
> I state my explicit consent to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WetMacula: Nice built! Is this your HTPC then?


Correct, this is my HTPC. Added my main machine to the sig and photos in the Silver Arrow thread under air cooling.


----------



## Nebster

I'm going to get two of those for sli.
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-GDDR5-Graphics-02G-P3-1568-KR/dp/B005760836/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1314056585&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2048 MB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card 02G-P3-1568-KR: Electronics[/URL]

Will they both fit in this motherboard? And how big or small will the space between them be?


----------



## Sin0822

i am getting one of these soon i think, nice priced board


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14678594*
> I'm going to get two (EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2 MB) for sli. Will they both fit in this motherboard? And how big or small will the space between them be?


*Yes, and small but enough, I think a couple posters had pics of this too ?*


----------



## Nebster

What page approximately?


----------



## snakemed

What pages have you look through so far?









I'd start from 209 and look backwards, because for the first 30 pages or so, I don't think any of us owned the board yet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14679915*
> What page approximately?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


i am getting one of these soon i think, nice priced board


I thought you only buy Gigabyte









Will be updating the list soon guys, got a few more things to do. Glad I put in a few hours of work this weekend. Definitely gonna get the board I believe here this month. Gonna probably sell my sound card since the onboard X-Fi should be good enough.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebster;14679915*
> What page approximately?


*Seriously ?









.
.
.
.
.

Approximately between Page #1 and page #209 I think somewhere









next time don't be lazy .... but since you are







...










... there, that's TWO Gigabyte 560 ti's in SLI to give you some idea,
and credit goes to lucas.vulcan as it's HIS rig!









also ... kevink82's rig has TWO GTX590's in SLI w/ WATER cooling blocks, and Snow-Okami's rig has TWO EVGA GTX 580's in SLI also w/ WATER cooling blocks

look it up by clicking the name on the owners list on Page 1 to see the Pics'.*


----------



## arachnophilia

has anybody been getting faulty readings for stuff like temperature? right now, the asus AI utility thing thinks my motherboard is -60.0C, which clearly isn't possible. (everything reads normal in CPUID's HWmonitor)

it's done this once or twice for voltage, but they were momentary blips and went away.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Definitely gonna get the board I believe here this month.


*







You do know we're throwing a party







with cake and ice cream and everything once you're a GeneZ68 owner.














*


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


I thought you only buy Gigabyte









Will be updating the list soon guys, got a few more things to do. Glad I put in a few hours of work this weekend. Definitely gonna get the board I believe here this month. Gonna probably sell my sound card since the onboard X-Fi should be good enough.


i dont buy anything


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nebster*


I'm going to get two of those for sli.
Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2048 MB GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card 02G-P3-1568-KR: Electronics


*Oh btw ... they're listed @ $ 290.00 from Amazon.com {via Circuit City} ... but w/ a current Mail-In rebate on NewEgg.com, the same card is only $ 260.00 per until 8/31/2011 ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130683 ... you're welcome







*


----------



## Nebster

Thanks Kings fan. <3

I have to get it from amazon unfortunately, Newegg won't accept my credit card.









I thought the upper videocard would run hotter but looks like the one at the bottom is pretty close to the psu.


----------



## tricolorpf

Friends, I am building a cpu. Maximus gene Z + 2600k + corsair vengeance + cooler master 212 plus. I would like to know if the cooler will block the memories.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tricolorpf;14682528*
> *Friends, I am building a cpu.* Maximus gene Z + 2600k + corsair vengeance + cooler master 212 plus. I would like to know if the cooler will block the memories.


HAHAHAHAHA!

The cooler and ram will fit.


----------



## yknot

Just got this mbd. Very happy. Stable Vcore makes ocking a breeze (sometimes







). I also like the o/c profile tag that stops me having to re-enter the standard overclock settings everytime I overcook things. Both tests on water. GSkill Ripjaws (2133, 7,10,7,27 2T). LinX is 005.

I know, it can't be called "stable" but it's not a bad start.


----------



## tricolorpf

He, He, He! I live in Brazil and I don't speak English very well. Thanks for de reply.


----------



## MadcatRawr

Hey from Down Under, been a long time lurker but never joined before. Got a quick question if anyone can help me.

Whats the sound quality like with the onboard XFi-2? I have never heard good things about the standard onboard realtek most boards use. Im not an audiophile in the slightest, just want to know if I will need a sound card or not


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14606280*
> Facebook page shows an updated English manual.
> 
> Anyone able to do a PDF compare and see what has been updated?


Nobody replied to this so...

Now that I'm back home I was able to do a PDF compare and found 2 differences. On page 2-2 they removed the SupremeFX X-FI 2 square (does this have anything to do with the sticker early adopters don't have?).

Also they added which SATA ports support Intel SRT on page 4-31.


----------



## underdog1425

As a kind of update, I wound up just backing up important stuff and making a new raid array with my wd black 1tbs. Darn old raid controllers.

Also...note attached pic. Sorry that it is all chopped up, I have a dual monitor setup and wasn't thinking about how big the screenshot was gonna be.

And to think, this score happened without me knowing anything at all about this board!


----------



## snakemed

LAKF, I read at another forum that you had requested a SupremeFX X-FI sticker, did you receive it? Did you put it on your board? Just curious. Like you and many others, I didn't get a sticker with my board, but I'm not sure I care either.


----------



## GrJohnso

Okay, couple scrennies to validate my Gene-Z club membership...

Another question to the masses... Thoughts on Fan control... Are most of you using your own, external fan controls? MB Fan controls q-fan? Or something else?

Having my first crossfire setup going, I'm finding cooling a bit more of a concern than what I was used to when only dealing with CPU overclocks...

Thanks...

-oG


----------



## snakemed

A little of both for me...









For the Arc Mini I have on order, I will have three fans that arn't PWM controlled, so I will likely use qfan for those. I will run an H60 in a push/pull with PWM fans using the CPU headers at the top of the M4GZ. All the fans are 120m, so slow speeds can still result in significant airflow.

What box are you going to use for your build? That may drive part of your answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrJohnso;14687977*
> ... Thoughts on Fan control... Are most of you using your own, external fan controls? MB Fan controls q-fan? Or something else?
> 
> Having my first crossfire setup going, I'm finding cooling a bit more of a concern than what I was used to when only dealing with CPU overclocks...
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> -oG


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14685639*
> LAKF, I read at another forum that you had requested a SupremeFX X-FI sticker, did you receive it? Did you put it on your board? Just curious. Like you and many others, I didn't get a sticker with my board, but I'm not sure I care either.


*Nope never got it, and I've heard nothing back from that ASUS Rep as of yet ... I wonder if he got upset I posted about it for others that wanted one to try asking ... It's not a big deal to me either, but hey we were SUPPOSE to get it, and we PAID for it ... right ?







*


----------



## snakemed

Right, on all counts. That is why I asked. I am curious as to the ASUS response. I think their customer service is great for the big issues (board defects, etc.), but stumbles on the smaller issues like this one. At least that is what I think, based upon this sort of forum post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14688403*
> *Nope never got it, and I've heard nothing back from that ASUS Rep as of yet ... I wonder if he got upset I posted about it for others that wanted one to try asking ... It's not a big deal to me either, but hey we were SUPPOSE to get it, and we PAID for it ... right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GrJohnso

Still running in my old Sonata case, which was a little lacking on ventilation in it's original design. It came with just a single 120mm exhaust fan upper back, just under the top mount PSU. Front has good ventilation for taking in cool air, but lacks mounts for good fans to assist...

So, for mods, I'm working on a few things... CPU cooling is adequate for basic overclocking, Scythe Mugen, single 120mm push towards top exhaust fan, PWM in primary CPU fan header. Will add another 120mm to make it push pull, using CPU PWM Opt. header.

Added a 120mm cut-out and filter/grill on side panel just over GPU's to see what I can do on the crossfire cooling. Can't decide if I want to blast them with fresh cool air from outside, or use it to draw out the hot air from directly around them. Any thoughts here?

Last, I need to find a way to create a mount up front for something to help draw in cool air if I choose to run the new side fan as exhaust. If I use it as intake, then I should be fine, I think...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14688325*
> A little of both for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Arc Mini I have on order, I will have three fans that arn't PWM controlled, so I will likely use qfan for those. I will run an H60 in a push/pull with PWM fans using the CPU headers at the top of the M4GZ. All the fans are 120m, so slow speeds can still result in significant airflow.
> 
> What box are you going to use for your build? That may drive part of your answer.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well after having to RMA that MSI GTX480 Lightning ... IF I can't land another OpenBox or something soon off NewEgg I guess I'm looking at this SAPPHIRE Toxic 6950 2GB @ $270 w/ rebate, it looks like a pretty decent card, just not AS GOOD A DEAL as an OB 6950 in the $165-$200 range.









Anyone have any thoughts about the SAPPHIRE Toxic Radeon HD 6950 2GB? is it worth getting?
Would an nVidia GTX 570 or 560ti be a better option you think?

I've been reading all I can in Magazines and online, and I'm not sure if that's only lead to more confusion on which card and make is the better option, but from what I can gather most seem to put the HD6950's {especially if you can unlock it to a 6970} as about the Best bang for your buck GPU card at this time. THOUGHTS ?*


----------



## snakemed

I will be moving from an Antec Nine Hundred (original), so I understand about adapting an earlier box for a new build. I can't wait until my Arc Mini gets here! Tomorrow, I hope.

For the Sonata, I'd work for better airflow. Can't speak to the specifics of the Scythe Mugen you have. Work to move the air from front to back and bottom to top (heat rises). If you cut the hole in the door as you described, I'd blow air in on the GPU(s). That is how the Nine Hundres is set-up, so I'd think that would be the way to go. The other intake and exhaust fans will help with airflow through the case, I think.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrJohnso;14688931*
> Still running in my old Sonata case, which was a little lacking on ventilation in it's original design. It came with just a single 120mm exhaust fan upper back, just under the top mount PSU. Front has good ventilation for taking in cool air, but lacks mounts for good fans to assist...
> 
> So, for mods, I'm working on a few things... CPU cooling is adequate for basic overclocking, Scythe Mugen, single 120mm push towards top exhaust fan, PWM in primary CPU fan header. Will add another 120mm to make it push pull, using CPU PWM Opt. header.
> 
> Added a 120mm cut-out and filter/grill on side panel just over GPU's to see what I can do on the crossfire cooling. Can't decide if I want to blast them with fresh cool air from outside, or use it to draw out the hot air from directly around them. Any thoughts here?
> 
> Last, I need to find a way to create a mount up front for something to help draw in cool air if I choose to run the new side fan as exhaust. If I use it as intake, then I should be fine, I think...


----------



## snakemed

Won't do, LA_Kings_Fan - the color scheme is all wrong!









Seriously, I would continue your research. I'm not sure you can make the 6970 unlock thing work anymore. It was a big deal for a while though. Still the 6950s are great and if you get a good deal on two for Crossfire, you will have great performance for sometime into the future.

I'm not in the market yet, as I just bought an Arc Mini and an AX850... GPU is next, but a little ways out for me (budget). I support the decision to get a 6950. All the 6950 reviews I have read support it as a sweet card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14690205*
> *Well after having to RMA that MSI GTX480 Lightning ... IF I can't land another OpenBox or something soon off NewEgg I guess I'm looking at this SAPPHIRE Toxic 6950 2GB @ $270 w/ rebate, it looks like a pretty decent card, just not AS GOOD A DEAL as an OB 6950 in the $165-$200 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts about the SAPPHIRE Toxic Radeon HD 6950 2GB? is it worth getting?
> Would an nVidia GTX 570 or 560ti be a better option you think?
> 
> I've been reading all I can in Magazines and online, and I'm not sure if that's only lead to more confusion on which card and make is the better option, but from what I can gather most seem to put the HD6950's {especially if you can unlock it to a 6970} as about the Best bang for your buck GPU card at this time. THOUGHTS ?*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14690326*
> Won't do, LA_Kings_Fan - the color scheme is all wrong!


*Yeah well this one ...








... would sure look nicer, WAIT WHAT GRAPHICS CARD LOOK AT THE BABE !







... but then I'd have to replace my beloved little HP case as it wouldn't fit again, plus I think that ASUS MARS II dual GTX590 card MIGHT ... maybe ... I'd put money it ... is just a bit out of my price range!







rumor is $1200 for the card.







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14690326*
> I'm not sure you can make the 6970 unlock thing work anymore. It was a big deal for a while though. Still the 6950s are great ... I support the decision to get a 6950. All the 6950 reviews I have read support it as a sweet card.


*Long review on the SAPPHIRE Toxic HD 6950 - http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31471
2nd even Longer review on it - http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd-6950-toxic-edition-2gb-review/all/1/
Sounds like this is the LAST production HD 6950 that will be unlockable ? unless you can find an older reference model ? A few of the NewEgg reviews claim they did fully unlock it, while others said they couldn't ?

But even if you can't fully unlock it to a FULL 6970 it appears stock this card is almost an 'inbetweener' with it's factory settings ?*


----------



## IronAge

Getting EVGA GTX 570 HD with 2560MB looks good for me.

Especially when you have plans on playing Battlefield 3 @ HD.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130687


----------



## GrJohnso

Thanks for the input...... I definitely need to get a little something up top to help with venting there... Side panel fan is already set to blow some cool air in, so that's good... I'll see what I can do to blow a bit more cool air in the bottom front. I'll need to move my HD's around to make room for a smaller fan there, I know anything will help...

Enjoy the Arc Mini when it arrives... Should make for a nice setup...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14690214*
> I will be moving from an Antec Nine Hundred (original), so I understand about adapting an earlier box for a new build. I can't wait until my Arc Mini gets here! Tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> For the Sonata, I'd work for better airflow......snipped......


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14690757*
> Getting EVGA GTX 570 HD with 2560MB looks good for me.
> Especially when you have plans on playing Battlefield 3 @ HD.


*That's an additional $100 more than the Toxic HD 6950, which at just under $300 was already pushing my budget







and is it worth that extra $$$ ?

The 2 reviews I linked, kind of show the Toxic HD 6950 right at 570GTX levels and for $100 less to boot.

I'm not saying you're wrong, it's a bit confusing since I think most reviews try in one way or another to push BOTH nVidia & ATI/AMD cards and never REALLY take a side, but just what makes you recommend it ?







*


----------



## mostowizard

Just ordered a Gene-Z. Pics forthcoming.

Now I need to choose: what is the coolest looking RAM I can buy at a decent price for this system?

I'm thinking Corsair Vengeance in Red: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4000185&SID=skim2927X594702Xa986c2f839b0a818c04c4219ffdc5fff

If not that, then maybe some G-Skill Sniper or Ripjaws X (red). Anything else around that $50-$70 price point I should consider? (2 x 4GB kits at at least 1600)


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arachnophilia;14680276*
> has anybody been getting faulty readings for stuff like temperature? right now, the asus AI utility thing thinks my motherboard is -60.0C, which clearly isn't possible. (everything reads normal in CPUID's HWmonitor)
> 
> it's done this once or twice for voltage, but they were momentary blips and went away.


If nobody answered this yet, if you are running another program that reads voltages/temperatures along side AI SuiteII you will usually get weird readings every now and then. AI Suite does not play well with others. My advice is either use it and only it or do not use it at all.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14690205*
> *Well after having to RMA that MSI GTX480 Lightning ... IF I can't land another OpenBox or something soon off NewEgg I guess I'm looking at this SAPPHIRE Toxic 6950 2GB @ $270 w/ rebate, it looks like a pretty decent card, just not AS GOOD A DEAL as an OB 6950 in the $165-$200 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts about the SAPPHIRE Toxic Radeon HD 6950 2GB? is it worth getting?
> Would an nVidia GTX 570 or 560ti be a better option you think?
> 
> I've been reading all I can in Magazines and online, and I'm not sure if that's only lead to more confusion on which card and make is the better option, but from what I can gather most seem to put the HD6950's {especially if you can unlock it to a 6970} as about the Best bang for your buck GPU card at this time. THOUGHTS ?*


The HD6950 would be a better choice for multi-monitor setup and it scales quite well if you go CF later on. Stay away from reference GTX570's, the VRM is weak. The GTX560 is comparable to a HD6870. Just be patient and get an OB HD6970 from Newegg. Sure it might take a few weeks of dedicated watching, but the payoff could be very rewarding. They had the MSI HD6970 for $157 today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14690688*
> *Yeah well this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... would sure look nicer, WAIT WHAT GRAPHICS CARD LOOK AT THE BABE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but then I'd have to replace my beloved little HP case as it wouldn't fit again, plus I think that ASUS MARS II dual GTX590 card MIGHT ... maybe ... I'd put money it ... is just a bit out of my price range!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rumor is $1200 for the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Long review on the SAPPHIRE Toxic HD 6950 - http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31471
> 2nd even Longer review on it - http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd-6950-toxic-edition-2gb-review/all/1/
> Sounds like this is the LAST production HD 6950 that will be unlockable ? unless you can find an older reference model ? A few of the NewEgg reviews claim they did fully unlock it, while others said they couldn't ?
> 
> But even if you can't fully unlock it to a FULL 6970 it appears stock this card is almost an 'inbetweener' with it's factory settings ?*


Try $2500.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14692120*
> Just ordered a Gene-Z. Pics forthcoming.
> 
> Now I need to choose: what is the coolest looking RAM I can buy at a decent price for this system?
> 
> I'm thinking Corsair Vengeance in Red: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4000185&SID=skim2927X594702Xa986c2f839b0a818c04c4219ffdc5fff
> 
> If not that, then maybe some G-Skill Sniper or Ripjaws X (red). Anything else around that $50-$70 price point I should consider? (2 x 4GB kits at at least 1600)


I went with the Sniper 1600Mhz at 1.25v 2 x 4Gb kits times two. Looks good and it was only $120 shipped altogether. You can find some really good deals right now on ram:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082311&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082311-_-EMC-082311-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231468-L02D

Very sweet.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14692120*
> Now I need to choose: what is the coolest looking RAM I can buy at a decent price for this system?
> 
> I'm thinking Corsair Vengeance in Red:
> 
> If not that, then maybe some G-Skill Sniper or Ripjaws X (red). Anything else around that $50-$70 price point I should consider? (2 x 4GB kits at at least 1600)


*Check out Post* http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14692409*
> I went with the Sniper 1600Mhz at 1.25v 2 x 4Gb kits times two. Looks good and it was only $120 shipped altogether. You can find some really good deals right now on ram:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082311&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082311-_-EMC-082311-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231468-L02D
> 
> Very sweet.


How much better are those Ripjaws than the 1600MHz snipers? Basically [email protected] vs [email protected]

Thinking about switching...


----------



## IronAge

The G.Skill 2133 CL11 are awesome. They run like 1866 CL9 with just 1.44 VDimm.

@La_Kings

ATI is cheap ... but so are the drivers ... unfortunately.

When you want to play BF3 without lags and framedrops i recommend to get a GTX 570 or a GTX 560 Ti.

GTX 560 TI now and 2nd one later for SLI might be ok so.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14690205*
> *Well after having to RMA that MSI GTX480 Lightning ... IF I can't land another OpenBox or something soon off NewEgg I guess I'm looking at this SAPPHIRE Toxic 6950 2GB @ $270 w/ rebate, it looks like a pretty decent card, just not AS GOOD A DEAL as an OB 6950 in the $165-$200 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts about the SAPPHIRE Toxic Radeon HD 6950 2GB? is it worth getting?
> Would an nVidia GTX 570 or 560ti be a better option you think?
> 
> I've been reading all I can in Magazines and online, and I'm not sure if that's only lead to more confusion on which card and make is the better option, but from what I can gather most seem to put the HD6950's {especially if you can unlock it to a 6970} as about the Best bang for your buck GPU card at this time. THOUGHTS ?*


Having the same decision more or less. Also plan for BF3...

6950
+slightly better performance than 560ti
-much louder coolers (except maybe the TFIII, but that almost cost like a 6970..)
-more heat
-bigger cards (in my case, the height of the card is a problem, wich rules out most of the 6950 cards)
-more driver issues..
And todays cards are not anymore unlockable to 6970. Only the reference ones, and some first samples of the TFIII were.

560ti
+a bit cooler
+quiet! (best here with a ref cooler, like evga, but almost any cooler will beat the 6950's from the same brand)
+smaller cards, almost any of them would fit here
+slightly better price
+probably better drivers
-slightly lower stock speeds, but OC cards can easy reach/exceed a 6950

The 560TI is around the 6950 in terms of performance. Some games favor this, some games that, but they are +-10% of each other. And you can overclock the 560TI better, also there are a lot factory overclocked ones too.

So ill wait till BF3 beta, since that MAY run better on AMD (was in the alpha, and in BFBC2 too..), wich could lead to reconsider my options, but right now, and EVGA 560TI is the clear winrar


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14694334*
> The G.Skill 2133 CL11 are awesome. They run like 1866 CL9 with just 1.44 VDimm.
> 
> @La_Kings
> 
> ATI is cheap ... but so are the drivers ... unfortunately.
> 
> When you want to play BF3 without lags and framedrops i recommend to get a GTX 570 or a GTX 560 Ti.
> 
> GTX 560 TI now and 2nd one later for SLI might be ok so.


There was info coming out yesterday, that they fixed the PB screenshot lag with DX10-11 and AMD cards in BF3. So this may not be a problem anymore.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14694444*
> There was info coming out yesterday, that they fixed the PB screenshot lag with DX10-11 and AMD cards in BF3. So this may not be a problem anymore.


Latest Catalyst official and preview drivers cause framedrops when large areas with textures appear. (large walls of buildings etc.)

Got nothing to do with punkbuster screenshots at all.


----------



## rysiu342

hello, can anyone give link to latest bios 0409?

And also have a question, why this motherboard booting much slower than i had before asrock p67 extreme 4, can i speed it up, it checks more things or what?

And, also i overclocked processor to 4.3 ghz(i5 2500k), but i have all the time core voltage on 1.30V even if processor is in load or not, its that OK? I remember on my older p67 board, it was changing from 1.0v to 1.36v.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I'm helping Kvjavs w/ updated owners listings ... so if anyone is left off the list please correct me, check if you're on PAGE #1 or on THIS list, if not and you should be please PM myself or Kvjavs w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way









- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
Dennybrig, Sonolegolas, Xyphyr, Mikecdm, st311a, GizmoDuck, DoctorNick, underdog1425, Chaos Keeper, Korak, bufu994, & davidtran007
*=========================
- NEED TO ADD {as of 8/24/2011} -*
*MerkageTurk* - post #2047
*kevz0* - post #2056 & #2058
*Abula* - post #2073
*WetMacula* - post #2081
*yknot* - post #2105
*GrJohnso* - post #2111
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*Kvjavs* - Still buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*rysiu342* - FINALLY attached his CPU Cooler, waiting on Pics ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*UltraSwank* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*mostowizard* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*NocteVagus* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*=======================
NOTE: also Kvjavs, you still have Alecela listed twice in the list,
need to combine down into one entry w/ - 2nd pic tag ?

I hope that helps Kvjavs







*


----------



## hellopi

Cool, I'm on that list, possibly my biggest geeky achievement in a long time







As a small update I should hopefully get all components on saturday, woot, so will post some pictures (and probably multiple stupid questions) this weekend.


----------



## MrLinky

Hey everyone! Just ordered my Gene-Z ($160 shipped new







) and it'll be here on the 29th. I have a question though; has anybody had issues running 4 sticks of ram on this board?

Specifically, I want to order two of these G.skill kits, but i've seen people reporting motherboard/bios issues when using 4 sticks:
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
ASUS P8P67 EVO
Asus P8P67 Pro
ASRock Fatal1ty P67

So to reiterate, anybody have issues using 4x2GB sticks (especially Ripjaws X) with this board? Thanks!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


hello, can anyone give link to latest bios 0409?


*It looks like ASUS is officially still on BIOS #0403 w/ IRST 10.6.0.1002 {at least for WIN7 64} http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download 
or / http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...T-10601002.zip

I know [email protected] posted this ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...ll=1#post14764 ... but it's for the EXTREME not the GENE !

also, IronAge compiled a great listing of BIOS / Driver / Etc. updates ... to what I tried to do.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IronAge*


Nope - SP1 not needed for Intel GB Driver to work.

+ Driver Chipset: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.2.0.1030 XpVistaWin7 

+ Driver Chipset: Intel Management Interface Engine V7.1.14.1107 XpVistaWin7 

+ Driver SATA: IntelÂ® Rapid Storage Technology Version: 10.6.0.1022 08.06.2011

+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 WHQL XpVistaWin7 
+ Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.62.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7 

+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.1.0.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7 

+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 32-Bit
+ Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 64-Bit

+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.10.0.0 XpVistaWin7 
+ Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.12.5.0 XpVistaWin7 

+ Driver Video: Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2372 WHQL VistaWin7 

+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 32-Bit 
+ Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 64-Bit 

+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6363 & 6.0.1.63 WHQL XpVistaWin7 
+ Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7 

+ Utility Audio: Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package V1.0 (R11) Windows Vista & Windows 7

+ ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.30 Install Program XpVistaWin7 

+ ROG CPU-Z V1.58 Setup 

Thats all you need to run your board - some links contain more recent versions than on DL Page for Gene-Z @ Asus


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;14700765*
> Hey everyone! Just ordered my Gene-Z ($160 shipped new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it'll be here on the 29th. I have a question though; has anybody had issues running 4 sticks of ram on this board?
> 
> So to reiterate, anybody have issues using 4x2GB sticks (especially Ripjaws X) with this board? Thanks!


I'm running 4x4GB with no issues. I'm running the low voltage Sniper kit though.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Hey everyone! Just ordered my Gene-Z ($160 shipped new







) and it'll be here on the 29th. I have a question though; has anybody had issues running 4 sticks of ram on this board?

Specifically, I want to order two of these G.skill kits, but i've seen people reporting motherboard/bios issues when using 4 sticks:
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
ASUS P8P67 EVO
Asus P8P67 Pro
ASRock Fatal1ty P67

So to reiterate, anybody have issues using 4x2GB sticks (especially Ripjaws X) with this board? Thanks!


No, I was running 4 x 2Gb 2133Mhz Ripjaws for awhile and now I am running 4 x 4gb Snipers.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Hey everyone! Just ordered my Gene-Z ($160 shipped new







) and it'll be here on the 29th. I have a question though; has anybody had issues running 4 sticks of ram on this board?

Specifically, I want to order two of these G.skill kits, but i've seen people reporting motherboard/bios issues when using 4 sticks:
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
ASUS P8P67 EVO
Asus P8P67 Pro
ASRock Fatal1ty P67

So to reiterate, anybody have issues using 4x2GB sticks (especially Ripjaws X) with this board? Thanks!


I'm running 4x4GB ripjawsX 1600mhz, but just 9-9-9-24 timings.
No issues so far.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*@ MrLinky ...
Running 4 x 4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz w/ 9-9-9-24 lats @ 1.5V, and NO issues here. *


----------



## SightUp

So I just ordered my parts. =) 2500k along with a GENE-Z. How do I overclock it? I want 4.5 to start out with.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


So I just ordered my parts. =) 2500k along with a GENE-Z. How do I overclock it? I want 4.5 to start out with.


Only change the 1st option Auto CPU Level to 4.6 and it's done. Simple as that. The only other change is to disable the PLL thing so it will not hang when resume from sleep.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


How do I overclock it? I want 4.5 to start out with.


*TRY ...*
http://www.overclock.net/14043513-post224.html
+
http://www.overclock.net/14635586-post2023.html
+
http://www.overclock.net/14698786-post1.html
+
*GOOD LUCK !







*


----------



## SightUp

I am really confused about settings like Spectrum and LLC. Can those be turned off? I have them off on my current AMD setup.


----------



## MrLinky

Thanks for the feedback sintricate, utnorris, Ovlazek and LA_Kings_Fan







. Rep given.

I'm spending a lot of money for this ram because of its awesome timings and overclockability... i'd hate to have to loosen timings just to get all four sticks working.

Okay, last question: is the 0403 BIOS listed on ASUS's website the most current for the Gene-Z or are there newer/beta BIOSes floating around elsewhere? I saw Raja's thread on asusrog.com but I think that's for the MIVE.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Okay, last question: is the 0403 BIOS listed on ASUS's website the most current for the Gene-Z or are there newer/beta BIOSes floating around elsewhere? I saw Raja's thread on asusrog.com but I think that's for the MIVE.


*Thank you for catching that ... when rysiu342 questioned, and I went on the ROG site and saw that, all I saw was the MAX 4 ... and completely over looked the EXTREME part of it ... sorry for any confussion.
I think 0403 is current ... 
I Check HERE @ OCN, the AsusROGforums, the ASUS website, and lastly the Asus Support forum (*very little traffic*) for all my updated information.*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey, there's a new ASMEDIA XHCI USB 3.0 host controller driver available:
Version 1.12.9.0 Date Aug 1 2011 about 4.5MB
Here it is


----------



## SightUp

Anyone use the IRST? Is it worth activating or should I disable it?


----------



## Daniella

Hello, either my cpu or gpu is making a not so loud buzzing noise, but the temps are really good. And that is with the case opened, if I close it I can't hear it...can I just leave it?

Around 44c for all 4 cores while idle.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14702620*
> Hello, either my cpu or gpu is making a not so loud buzzing noise, but the temps are really good. And that is with the case opened, if I close it I can't hear it...can I just leave it?


Stick your finger in each one of the fans. Which one is it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14633989*
> The *saddest* thing I've ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {click the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to the *name* to see his photo}
> edit: weird, i uploaded the pic and got the URL for it but it didnt work...


*GOT IT BEAT ...








A Close Up ... and YES that's our beloved little MaxIVGeneZ68 in that mess
















DAMN ... had I known I could rig it this way I could have maybe kept that MSI 480 GTX Lightning














*


----------



## SightUp

I cannot find a good guide to save my life.


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14702647*
> Stick your finger in each one of the fans. Which one is it?


That'll hurt...


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14703141*
> That'll hurt...


Do it slowly or press on the center of it.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703130*
> I cannot find a good guide to save my life.


*To do what ? overclock ? you were given advice/guides by myself and Rhialto ... no one is going to do it for you ... you'll need to read up, watch the video link and learn how to do it yourself. You've been given the tools and the instruction manual ... we're like IKEA you gotta do the assembly yourself after you get it home







*


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14703245*
> *To do what ? overclock ? you were given advice/guides by myself and Rhialto ... no one is going to do it for you ... you'll need to read up, watch the video link and learn how to do it yourself. You've been given the tools and the instruction manual ... we're like IKEA you gotta do the assembly yourself after you get it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha. But that is for a 2600k. And I don't want to go anywhere near as high.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14702620*
> Hello, either my cpu or gpu is making a not so loud buzzing noise, but the temps are really good {Around 44c for all 4 cores while idle}. And that is with the case opened, if I close it I can't hear it...can I just leave it?


*Fans CAN/DO make SOME noise ... is this NEW ? or do you think you maybe just never noticed it before ?

To see what's making the noise, I'd remove the GPU card 1st, and then test it to see if you hear the noise, use the integrated HDMI on the GeneZ for video if you need. IF no noise it's your GPU.

IF you still hear it, replace the GPU, and then disconnect the case fan's one by one going through the same process.

IF it's not the GPU or Case Fan's ... then depending on your CPU cooler you can either try to unplug the fan for a few seconds ... if you STILL hear the noise, I'd say it's your HDD buzzing.

Try this and let us know, it shouldn't hurt your fingers







*


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703230*
> Do it slowly or press on the center of it.


Nuh uh, I'll leave it.....can't really hear it unless everything else is silent.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703308*
> Ha. But that is for a 2600k. And I don't want to go anywhere near as high.


Dude I told you, the *ONLY* thing you have to do is change the 1st option called Auto CPU Level to 4.6 and you will be running FLAWLESS at 4.6GHz. What do you want more? There is no need to play with any other setting but if you feel you need to get more complex then look here.

In fact to tell you the truth, I changed 4 settings, the one above and the memory profile to XMP to get my memory runs at it's optimum settings. And I also disabled the iGPU (but that's not related to overclocking).

Then a few days later I found out my system would hang when trying to resume from sleep and I remembered that it was related to the PLL parameter (I always forget the exact name) so I switched it to disable.

So my advice, change the CPU Auto Level to 4.6 and see if you are satisfied with that. Going from 3.3 to 4.6 with only this setting is pretty awesome if you ask me. Then if you feel you really need to get another 200-400MHz (really?) then have fun messing with all other options and testing many hours for stability.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703308*
> Ha. But that is for a 2600k. And I don't want to go anywhere near as high.


*Just use the AUTO TUNE then in the AI suite programs ... Chapter 4 - Page 9 in your Asus Users Guide. And let it do it for you ... you'll hit the 4.5 - 4.6 GHz easy.

I'm still green as can be about OC'ing and did it ... I didn't keep this setting as I had to relaod WIN 7 on a different SSD, and haven't tried again ... but really it's as easy as start the AI suite icon that would be on your desktop after you loaded it from the CD, then click the AUTO TUNING tab, then CLICK either FAST or EXTREME ... I think I clicked FAST and got 4.6 GHz ? after a minute or two of the program running, IT saves all adjustments to Bios & reboots your system ... and BAM! you're DONE and you're now at 4.6 or whatever your chip CAN run stable.*


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Okay, last question: is the 0403 BIOS listed on ASUS's website the most current for the Gene-Z or are there newer/beta BIOSes floating around elsewhere?


ASUS website should be the most reliable source and I haven't read about a beta BIOS.

If you plan to use Intel RST, I would upgrade to 0403 like stated . Otherwise I would wait for the next BIOS.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Dude I told you, the *ONLY* thing you have to do is change the 1st option called Auto CPU Level to 4.6 and you will be running FLAWLESS at 4.6GHz. What do you want more? There is no need to play with any other setting but if you feel you need to get more complex then look here.

In fact to tell you the truth, I changed 4 settings, the one above and the memory profile to XMP to get my memory runs at it's optimum settings. And I also disabled the iGPU (but that's not related to overclocking).

Then a few days later I found out my system would hang when trying to resume from sleep and I remembered that it was related to the PLL parameter (I always forget the exact name) so I switched it to disable.

So my advice, change the CPU Auto Level to 4.6 and see if you are satisfied with that. Going from 3.3 to 4.6 with only this setting is pretty awesome if you ask me. Then if you feel you really need to get another 200-400MHz (really?) then have fun messing with all other options and testing many hours for stability.


Sorry. I missed your last post directed at me.

I don't need to mess with voltage at all?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703543*
> I don't need to mess with voltage at all?


What part you don't understand in 'the only setting'? ;-) Seriously, it is all taken care of, hence the word Auto.


----------



## SightUp

Why not do 5.0ghz with auto?


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703714*
> Why not do 5.0ghz with auto?


Umm its the GPU, sounds like a chainsaw when the fan's on 40 percent lol....wasn't like that before vacation.


----------



## Necrodox

Hey guys, I own a Maximus IV Extreme-Z (I know this is the Gene-Z but I guess it's all the same? lol) and I was wondering if there was a way to manipulate the debug LED to display the CPU temperature.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14703714*
> Why not do 5.0ghz with auto?


Only two options are 4.2 and 4.6. You should ask this to ASUS!


----------



## Daniella

Yay fixed it with compressed gas blowing on the gpu fans
I hear scratches from my HDD, is that ok?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14704169*
> I hear scratches from my HDD, is that ok?


*Stick your finger in it







*


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14704258*
> *Stick your finger in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay but where?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14704123*
> Hey guys, I own a Maximus IV Extreme-Z (I know this is the Gene-Z but I guess it's all the same? lol) and I was wondering if there was a way to manipulate the debug LED to display the CPU temperature. Any ideas?


*a.) WHY would you WANT to do this ? (*ok a few people below schooled me as to why*)
b.) You can find and see the temps in the UEFI BIOS.
c.) Did you ask on the Maximus IV Extreme-Z owners threads, this is the mATX board, and mATX is for real men, mATX = MANLYatx only.








d.) NO, I don't think you can do that ? (*I looked through the User Guide and don't think so.*)*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniella;14704294*
> Okay but where?


*This is a PG-13 thread ... I can't say







*


----------



## Mikecdm

I actually think showing temps in debug is cool. My classified shows temps in debug once you are in windows. It works well when running benches. I can see temperature fluctuation without having to open a temp program.


----------



## badatgames18

yes... my p67 ftw does it (and also a special panel) it's very convenient. You don't need to open up a program while benching to keep an eye on temps


----------



## utnorris

As far as I know there is no where in any Asus bios that allows for the temp to be displayed via the LED bug. This ended with the Rampage Extreme II since it was the last board to come with the external LED Debug LCD. It was one of the things many of us complained about with the new ROG series boards. Asus response was that they added ROG connect which will display the temp on another device such as a laptop or Iphone. Personally, I liked the external LCD because it gave you string coded instead of numbers during boot up allowing you to easily tell what was happening and where an overclock had failed, i.e. memory would be displayed whenever an overclock failed at that stage. With ROG connect you can do the same thing, but you need a laptop or another computer if the board does not have bluetooth, which the Gene does not, or if the board has bluetooth like the MIV Z68/P67, you can use an Android or Iphone to see what is happening. It also allows you to overclock remotely with said device.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14703449*
> *Just use the AUTO TUNE then in the AI suite programs ... Chapter 4 - Page 9 in your Asus Users Guide. And let it do it for you ... you'll hit the 4.5 - 4.6 GHz easy.
> 
> I'm still green as can be about OC'ing and did it ... I didn't keep this setting as I had to relaod WIN 7 on a different SSD, and haven't tried again ... but really it's as easy as start the AI suite icon that would be on your desktop after you loaded it from the CD, then click the AUTO TUNING tab, then CLICK either FAST or EXTREME ... I think I clicked FAST and got 4.6 GHz ? after a minute or two of the program running, IT saves all adjustments to Bios & reboots your system ... and BAM! you're DONE and you're now at 4.6 or whatever your chip CAN run stable.*


And doing it this way will guarantee 100% stability?


----------



## Daniella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14704328*
> *This is a PG-13 thread ... I can't say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell meeee


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14704321*
> *a.) WHY would you WANT to do this ? (*ok a few people below schooled me as to why*)
> b.) You can find and see the temps in the UEFI BIOS.
> c.) Did you ask on the Maximus IV Extreme-Z owners threads, this is the mATX board, and mATX is for real men, mATX = MANLYatx only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d.) NO, I don't think you can do that ? (*I looked through the User Guide and don't think so.*)*


I moved from an EVGA P55 FTW and I found this feature very helpful, I mean the debug LED only shows AA; not really useful lol. Might aswell put it to use, it's a shame that ASUS removed it. A more appropriate approach would be an option in the BIOS to enable/disable this.

I checked the Extreme thread but the guys over there aren't as active as you guys haha.

Hopefully ASUS could release some sort of BIOS that holds this feature.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox;14705289*
> I moved from an EVGA P55 FTW and I found this feature very helpful, I mean the debug LED only shows AA; not really useful lol. Might aswell put it to use, it's a shame that ASUS removed it. A more appropriate approach would be an option in the BIOS to enable/disable this.
> 
> I checked the Extreme thread but the guys over there aren't as active as you guys haha.
> 
> Hopefully ASUS could release some sort of BIOS that holds this feature.


Check the ASUS ROG forums, maybe you can get an answer there.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14705631*
> Check the ASUS ROG forums, maybe you can get an answer there.


I already made a post about it, still waiting for a reply. Hopefully an ASUS employee sees it.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Hi all... Forgive me if I've missed something earlier (very active thread) but what memory do you recommend for overclocking this board? The memory below is pricey but is it worth it? There are others on the QVL that cost a lot less.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16936


----------



## starwa1ker

Going to be an owner soon! Just bought the board BNIB from someone on [H] for $150!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14706132*
> The memory below is pricey but is it worth it? There are others on the QVL that cost a lot less.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16936


I went with 2x4GB G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR 1866MHz, faster and cheaper but was not able to find on pccasegear.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14707266*
> I went with 2x4GB G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR 1866MHz, faster and cheaper but was not able to find on pccasegear.


CL9 is not faster than CL7.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14704771*
> And doing it this way will guarantee 100% stability?


???


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14707675*
> ???


It is impossible to guarantee stability. The only guaranteed settings are default. Otherwise Intel would have sold you a 4.6Ghz chip at a price premium.

Chances are good it would be stable though.


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey, I'm building my first computer and will soon be a very happy owner of the Maximus iv gene mobo. Will be using the computer mainly for video/photo editing and production but as it's a fairly powerful build, might as well play some games on it!

Here's what my build looks like:
Asus Maximus IV Gene-z
Intel i7 2600k
Antec 920 cooler
Asus GTX570 Direct CUii
Gskill RipJaw X 2x4GB 1600mhz
Corsair HX750w
NZXT Vulcan case
500GB HDD (will be upgrading/adding more drives sometime soon)

Right now all these components are in the middle of being shipped but I should very soon get them and I can't wait to start putting it all together!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14708641*
> Hey, I'm building my first computer and will soon be a very happy owner of the Maximus iv gene mobo. Will be using the computer mainly for video/photo editing and production but as it's a fairly powerful build, might as well play some games on it!
> 
> Here's what my build looks like:
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-z
> Intel i7 2600k
> Antec 920 cooler
> Asus GTX570 Direct CUii
> Gskill RipJaw X 2x4GB 1600mhz
> Corsair HX750w
> NZXT Vulcan case
> 500GB HDD (will be upgrading/adding more drives sometime soon)
> Right now all these components are in the middle of being shipped but I should have very soon and I can't wait to start putting it all together!


This seems to be a good built for me besides i've heared from a lot of guys that NZXT cases lack of quality (breaking off plastics, imprecise sheet metal and so on) - this is your personal decision.
Just always pay some attention at the selected memory modules.
They should be inside the ASUS QVL for validated and tested memory in combination with the GENE-Z.
I've found these four infos about G.SKILLs with 2x4MB inside the QVL:
- F3-12800CL7D-8GBRH -> LINK
- F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH -> LINK
- F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL -> LINK
(- F3-12800CL8D-8GBECO ***These are mines, four of them (16GB) running fine***)
What about running the OS on a SSD?
I've never gained so much performance plus before since i'm using a Crucial m4 with 128GB in combination with SATA III on the GENE Z and Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit. Maybe you buy yourself a more cheaper vga like 560Ti and get a SSD instead?
What about the PSU?


----------



## tracingspirals

This is the RAM i'm getting:[ RipjawsX ] F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL / F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL http://gskill.com/products.php?index=355

PSU is the Corsair HX750w

I don't really need a SSD for what I'm doing and they're also a bit overpriced right now so I'll wait till they get a bit more cheaper and I'll stick a 40gb SSD in there for the Intel caching thing.

I'll be adding two more possibly 500gb HDDs soon in the future as i'm building a video/photo editing workstation so I'll have one disk for OS and programmes, one for all the media + cache and one for exports. Its how programmes like Adobe Premiere pro, After effects and all work most efficiently.

And I went with the GTX570 cuz it's one of the few geforce GPUs supported by Adobe Premiere Pro to work with its mercury playback engine. I know there is a hack to get a gtx560 or another gpu to work with it but I just went with the gtx570 as it's supported right out of the box so won't need to worry about the hack not working with updates of the software and its good to play games too. Not a big gamer so won't be going with SLI. Won't be able to do it in that tiny case anyway.

Yeah, I heard the case built a little flimsy but its cheap and I like its size. I probably will upgrade to a bigger and better case sometime in the future. Right now it fits in my budget and looks cool so I went with it... Also liked the airflow in the case...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14709211*
> This is the RAM i'm getting:[ RipjawsX ] F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL / F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL http://gskill.com/products.php?index=355
> 
> PSU is the Corsair HX750w
> 
> I don't really need a SSD for what I'm doing and they're also a bit overpriced right now so I'll wait till they get a bit more cheaper and I'll stick a 40gb SSD in there for the Intel caching thing.
> 
> Yeah, I heard the case built a little flimsy but its cheap and I like its size. I probably will upgrade to a bigger and better case sometime in the future. Right now it fits in my budget and looks cool so I went with it... Also liked the airflow in the case...


That ram and psu are both fine. Psu is overkill even.

Hah. Nobody really NEEDS and SSD. They are just really nice to have. I wouldn't recommend the cache though. Just use it as an OS drive when you get one.

I have an NZXT Phantom and it is honestly built like a tank. I think NZXT has really upped their game recently. I wouldn't be to worried about the build quality.


----------



## NocteVagus

Yay i got pics!


----------



## Daniella

the motherboard is working well
but I got a replacement for my old mobo instead of a refund I wanted
I wanna sell it on ebay but idk about the shipping method, can anyone help me in private?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


CL9 is not faster than CL7.


Timings makes no real difference... the speed do! You would be part right for DDR2 but it's been explained many time that speed matter more over timings for DDR3. Search some benchmark about this, I read a lot before taking my decision.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Timings makes no real difference... the speed do! You would be part right for DDR2 but it's been explained many time that speed matter more over timings for DDR3. Search some benchmark about this, I read a lot before taking my decision.


I always thought tighter timings were better than Mhz unless you were talking about a huge difference, say 1333Mhz versus 2133Mhz. Anyway, the reality is, that unless you are benchmarking RAM, it does not matter what speed you are at between 1333Mhz to 2133Mhz since the difference is so minor you would only notice it in a RAM benchmark.

Sources:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/s...-the-best-ddr3

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...perX,2907.html

Older article:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...1156,2482.html


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley*


Hi all... Forgive me if I've missed something earlier (very active thread) but what memory do you recommend for overclocking this board? The memory below is pricey but is it worth it? There are others on the QVL that cost a lot less. 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16936


*I assume you need to use the website you linked because of being based in Australia, but not sure why you selected THAT memory ? I agree $130 for 8GB of RAM is TOO MUCH, even at the 7-8-7-24 lats, but it's also 1.6v and the User guide warns about going ABOVE 1.65v so if you OC that RAM you don't have much headroom do you ??? Personally from that site I'd go with one of these options ...

#1 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16933 = 16GB Ripjaw X's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $135.00 and it's RED









#2 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=17199 = 8 GB Snipers 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.25V @ $75.00

#3 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13931 = 8 GB Old Ripjaw's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $69.00 in RED

#4 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=16510 = 8GB Ripjaw X's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $65.00 in RED, *THIS is what ALOT of guys HERE are using *









#5 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=18238 = 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8-8-8-24, 1.5V @ $99.00 in RED

#6 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=18096 = 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $79.00 in RED, *THIS is what ALOT of guys HERE {*including ME*} are using *









Hope that Helps, good luck







*


----------



## snakemed

Your Arc Midi looks great! I like your red/black color scheme, even extended to the PSU... looks good.









I went for less red and more black - pictures soon - and I still need to settle on a GPU.

I am in the midst of moving my build to an Arc Mini. The lack of PWM fans (4-pin) is a disappointment, but I knew it when I bought it. The fans shipped with the case are attractive and relatively quiet, but I want to control the fans via the board's headers, so the 3-pin connectors limit me to qfan control.

I like the color scheme of the fans, but I don't know a reseller that sells the Fractal case fans (I want a few more). Does anyone know where I can get good 120mm and 140mm fans with PWM 4-pin connectors in this black/white color scheme?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NocteVagus*


Yay i got pics!


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14680798*
> *Oh btw ... they're listed @ $ 290.00 from Amazon.com {via Circuit City} ... but w/ a current Mail-In rebate on NewEgg.com, the same card is only $ 260.00 per until 8/31/2011 ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130683 ... you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The MSI GTX 560 Ti OC edition is only $220 on Directron. Best deal I could find.

Also,




























Good enough for my name on the list?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Does anyone know where I can get good 120mm and 140mm fans with PWM 4-pin connectors in this black/white color scheme?


*Yep, try here* ... http://www.performance-pcs.com







*/or*









*Or hey how about NewEgg* ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186033

*or/* http://www.svc.com/fn-px12-15.html









*or/ * http://www.directron.com/uccl12.html

*or/* http://www.directron.com/tfd12025h12zp.html

*or/ here's a GREAT SOURCE* http://www.coolerguys.com/pwmfans.html *and they seem to be the CHEAPEST !







*

*or/ Get the FRACTAL's !* http://www.quietpc.com/us-en-usd/products/casefans









.


----------



## SightUp

Where can I get the updated Ethernet and Chipset driver for the Gene-Z? I cannot find them on Intel.com.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Where can I get the updated Ethernet and Chipset driver for the Gene-Z? I cannot find them on Intel.com.


*Dude ... learn to use the SEARCH function !







seriously









http://www.overclock.net/14700983-post2137.html*


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Mushkin Redline 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866 9-10-9-27 (1.5V) for Â£79 that's around the $130 mark I think, For a possible upgrade from my 4GB's of Blackline. That's If they work with this board without any silly problems







.

Edit: or for Â£99.95 Redline 8GB 2133 9-11-10-28 (1.65V)


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Dude ... learn to use the SEARCH function !







seriously









http://www.overclock.net/14700983-post2137.html*


I do search, just very badly...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Where can I get the updated Ethernet and Chipset driver for the Gene-Z? I cannot find them on Intel.com.


Intel rep couldn't help you?







It's because it is an Asus thing.

Ninja'd. What LAKF said.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Intel rep couldn't help you?







It's because it is an Asus thing.

Ninja'd. What LAKF said.


TouchÃ©, friend. However, a question. If it truly doesn't matter, why is there a updated list?


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*It looks like ASUS is officially still on BIOS #0403 w/ IRST 10.6.0.1002 {at least for WIN7 64} http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download 
or / http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...T-10601002.zip

I know [email protected] posted this ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...ll=1#post14764 ... but it's for the EXTREME not the GENE !

also, IronAge compiled a great listing of BIOS / Driver / Etc. updates ... to what I tried to do.*


Anyone have a problem opening Realtek_Audio_V51006402_V6016402_XPVistaWin7.zip? It downloaded just fine but it didn't work.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Anyone have a problem opening Realtek_Audio_V51006402_V6016402_XPVistaWin7.zip? It downloaded just fine but it didn't work.


You will have to unzip it first.


----------



## yugnat

I've got a new mATX build I'm creating a parts list for, everything will be new - not carrying any parts over for this rig. Only thing I've bought and received so far is a Fractal Design Define Mini.

Planning on an i5 2500K with mild to moderate OC. Usage will be for video editing (nothing too serious), photo editing (Lightroom 3), and hi-rez music (J16) via external DAC / 2 channel stereo. Will only be running one video card.

Would the Gene-Z be a good choice? Also had my eye on the MSI Z68MA-ED55, Asus P8Z68-M, and the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3.

Thanks!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


You will have to unzip it first.


LOL! I know this. Did you try to download and unzip it? You will get an error.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


I've got a new mATX build I'm creating a parts list for, everything will be new - not carrying any parts over for this rig. Only thing I've bought and received so far is a Fractal Design Define Mini. 
Planning on an i5 2500K with mild to moderate OC. Usage will be for video editing (nothing too serious), photo editing (Lightroom 3), and hi-rez music (J16) via external DAC / 2 channel stereo. Will only be running one video card.
Would the Gene-Z be a good choice? Also had my eye on the MSI Z68MA-ED55, Asus P8Z68-M, and the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3.
Thanks!


*Yeah I'd say the MaxIVGeneZ68 would be GOOD, but the others wouldn't be bad either. If you're doing video and photo editing I'd consider the i7 2600K w/ its HyperThreading supposedly helping out in those ventures more than the i5. And w/ music work you might want a sound card over the integrated Audio that comes on ANY of these motherboards, and that should fit fine since you aren't planning to SLI/Xfire GPU's.*


----------



## Sin0822

Mine should arrive tomorrow. Ill prob review it than sell it. It looks like a nice board same arm as the m4e


----------



## mostowizard

Just got the board. Waiting on my NZXT Vulcan, Antec Big Boy, and RAM (RAM not ordered yet).
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/20110825180443.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/20110825180443.jpg/

Can you people recommend some good low profile CPU coolers that would still look cool in this case? I'm kind of loathe to buy an H60 or similar because the tubes are so short that it would be impossible to mount the cooler in my Vulcan if I decided to ever run a long card/a crossfire setup.


----------



## Witch King

Hi Everyone,

It has been a week since I started looking for a nice motherboard to buy for my new system. Yesterday I found out about Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z. Although it is mATX, it seems to be better than most of the motherboards out there. Right now my only problem is the CPU cooler. I really don't know what to get. Here is my situation:

1- My case is Design Fractal R3

2- My GPU is Nvidia GTX580, and I want to use the PCI-E slot that is closer to the CPU (Faster?!)

3- All four ram slots are gonna be filled with G.SKILL Ripjaws X.

*I'm not an overclocker*, but I chose this motherboard 'cause it seems robust and I don't mind paying a little more. I wanted to stick with the stock cooler due to space issue, but that kind of looks bad on the system!

I don't want water cooling. I don't want headache!
It seems Hyper 212+ might fit, but I'm not sure.

It would be appreciated if people here can help me decide what cooler to get. Btw, money is not an issue at all.

Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*@ mostowizard,
Do you NEED a low profile CPU cooler in the NZXT Vulcan ?
I thought it could take a larger tower style AIR Cooler ?

Anyways, some lower height CPU cooler options;*
*Noctua* = NH-U9B SE2, NH-C14, & NH-C12P SE14
*COOLER MASTER* GeminII S RR-CCH-PBU1-GP , GeminII S524 (new)

*@ Witch King,
The Hyper 212+ should work fine, and is honestly about the best VALUE in a CPU cooler you can find, works GREAT and is CHEAPER than most.*


----------



## chronsbons

Hey, i just did a build in the Vulcan, i5 2500k, ASRock PRO3-m z68 yadah yadah yadah...

Anyways, i went with the Antec Kuhler 620. The hoses are plenty long on both it and the Kuhler 920. I went with the 620 because i wanted to keep the rig quiet, and the 920 requires a lot more powerful fans to capitalize on its added thickness.

You should look into these two coolers, i found them to be as good or better than the Corsair H series.


----------



## mostowizard

I can't use a full sized cooler because 1) too much weight on the motherboard during transport and 2) I'm putting an antec Big Boy; a 30mm fan on the side. I guess if I HAD to I could mount it externally, but... lame


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14714277*
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It has been a week since I started looking for a nice motherboard to buy for my new system. Yesterday I found out about Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z. Although it is mATX, it seems to be better than most of the motherboards out there. Right now my only problem is the CPU cooler. I really don't know what to get. Here is my situation:
> 
> 1- My case is Design Fractal R3
> 
> 2- My GPU is Nvidia GTX580, and I want to use the PCI-E slot that is closer to the CPU (Faster?!)
> 
> 3- All four ram slots are gonna be filled with G.SKILL Ripjaws X.
> 
> *I'm not an overclocker*, but I chose this motherboard 'cause it seems robust and I don't mind paying a little more. I wanted to stick with the stock cooler due to space issue, but that kind of looks bad on the system!
> 
> I don't want water cooling. I don't want headache!
> It seems Hyper 212+ might fit, but I'm not sure.
> 
> It would be appreciated if people here can help me decide what cooler to get. Btw, money is not an issue at all.
> 
> Thanks


The 212+ is a great cooler. I used it in my dad's build and took his E8400 to 4.0Ghz. I also used it on my computer at work with a i5 2500k with a Gigabyte Z68X-UD4 to take it to 4.5Ghz. I'm sure I could have gone further but it's a work computer. Kind of unnecessary.

I used a GTX 570 on my MIVGZ. You won't have any clearance issues with the 212+. Also, right now you don't plan on overclocking, but as soon as you hang around here a bit, you will realize how easy it is to get to 4.5Ghz+. I think if money is no issue, you should invest in a Noctua NH-D14. It is the best air cooler on the market. As soon as you decide to overclock, you will see how great of an investment that it is.

(Sorry if I am trailing on a bit here boys. Had a few drinks with my coworkers tonight.







)


----------



## SightUp

I am having problems locating a download link for Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7. Anyone have any other sources?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14714657*
> I can't use a full sized cooler because 1) too much weight on the motherboard during transport and 2) I'm putting an antec Big Boy; a 30mm fan on the side. I guess if I HAD to I could mount it externally, but... lame


*In that case, maybe check out the Noctua NH-U9B SE2, it's a scaled down version of the Bigger Noctua's but still performs very well, Myself and a couple others here are using it ... and since the RipJaw X's are a tad smaller, and your Vulcan case a tad larger, you should be able to install the RAM side CPU fan a couple clicks higher and not have to remove the RAM heatsink on Slot #1 like I did with the Vengeance, and yet still have top clearance for your side panel cover.

Also look at the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212+ , while it's a TALLER tower style than the Noctua NH-U9B SE2, it is a lightweight Cooler and shouldn't give you any clearance issues either, plus you'd save a couple bucks. I couldn't use it because I had a HEIGHT limit it passed, but in your Vulcan, I don't think you have the same issue I did.*


----------



## Witch King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14714757*
> The 212+ is a great cooler. I used it in my dad's build and took his E8400 to 4.0Ghz. I also used it on my computer at work with a i5 2500k with a Gigabyte Z68X-UD4 to take it to 4.5Ghz. I'm sure I could have gone further but it's a work computer. Kind of unnecessary.
> 
> I used a GTX 570 on my MIVGZ. You won't have any clearance issues with the 212+. Also, right now you don't plan on overclocking, but as soon as you hang around here a bit, you will realize how easy it is to get to 4.5Ghz+. I think if money is no issue, you should invest in a Noctua NH-D14. It is the best air cooler on the market. As soon as you decide to overclock, you will see how great of an investment that it is.
> 
> (Sorry if I am trailing on a bit here boys. Had a few drinks with my coworkers tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Cool. Three questions:

1- Do you hear any noise from Hyper 212+? (I'm asking 'cause my build is supposed to be a quiet build)

2- Just want to confirm, you used the closer PCI-E slot to CPU, right?

3- Am I going to have enough clearance for 4 G.SKILL Ripjaws X?

Btw, Noctua NH-D14 is too big. It will block the first PCI_E I think


----------



## mostowizard

I already own a hyper 212+. I want to upgrade, but I'll see if it can fit. If it can, I'll use it until I can find a 92mm liquid system.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14715111*
> Cool. Three questions:
> 
> 1- Do you hear any noise from Hyper 212+? (I'm asking 'cause my build is supposed to be a quiet build)
> 
> 2- Just want to confirm, you used the closer PCI-E slot to CPU, right?
> 
> 3- Am I going to have enough clearance for 4 G.SKILL Ripjaws X?


I would say the 212+ is no louder than any usual 120mm fan. Honestly, my dad's case has so many other loud fans that they drown out the 212+. In my work comp, I don't notice the sound.

The fact that I used the closer PCI-E slot is somewhat irrelevant since I have a custom loop on my MIVGZ, but just taking a guess, I think it will be okay.

The RipjawsX are actually surprisingly low profile. The 212+ will clear.


----------



## Witch King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14715195*
> I would say the 212+ is no louder than any usual 120mm fan. Honestly, my dad's case has so many other loud fans that they drown out the 212+. In my work comp, I don't notice the sound.
> 
> The fact that I used the closer PCI-E slot is somewhat irrelevant since I have a custom loop on my MIVGZ, but just taking a guess, I think it will be okay.
> 
> The RipjawsX are actually surprisingly low profile. The 212+ will clear.


Thanks. Appreciate your input. I hope I can use the first PCI-E for GTX580, otherwise I'll switch to stock cooler!


----------



## InediblePi

I need some noob help guys. ];

I just got my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z coupled with an i5-2500k processor! I have several questions to ask and they are worrying me deeply.

1. Is an OC of 4.5 GHz with a vcore of 1.368v safe? I know it might not be the most efficient, but I can't get it stable any other way.

2. I've heard that 1.6+v RAM can easily kill the Sandy Bridge processors because they don't like voltages that high. Should I be worried and return my 1.65v Mushkin RAM for some 1.5v Vengeance or something similar?

3. I've also read that overclocking with the BCLK can completely kill your components and it was suggested to overclock with your multiplier instead, which I did. However, I found out that I could get a stable 4.6 GHz by increasing the BCLK to 102.5 MHz. Right now, I locked it in at 100 MHz because I'm scared from all the things I've read about OCing with the BCLK. Is increasing it by ~3 safe?

That's all the questions I have for now. Sorry if they're stupid and nooby, but I can't find any straight forward answers from research.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InediblePi;14715639*
> I need some noob help guys. ];
> 
> I just got my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z coupled with an i5-2500k processor! I have several questions to ask and they are worrying me deeply.
> 
> 1. Is an OC of 4.5 GHz with a vcore of 1.368v safe? I know it might not be the most efficient, but I can't get it stable any other way.
> 
> 2. I've heard that 1.6+v RAM can easily kill the Sandy Bridge processors because they don't like voltages that high. Should I be worried and return my 1.65v Mushkin RAM for some 1.5v Vengeance or something similar?
> 
> 3. I've also read that overclocking with the BLCK can completely kill your components and it was suggested to overclock with your multiplier instead, which I did. However, I found out that I could get a stable 4.6 GHz by increasing the BLCK to 102.5 MHz. Right now, I locked it in at 100 MHz because I'm scared from all the things I've read about OCing with the BLCK. Is increasing it by ~3 safe?
> 
> That's all the questions I have for now. Sorry if they're stupid and nooby, but I can't find any straight forward answers from research.


1. The vcore isn't outrageously high. A tad though.
2. I'm honestly not too sure about this one.
3.It's not that bclk oc'ing will kill your components, it's just that it is usually very unstable compared to multi oc'ing. You can add another 100Mhz to your oc just by upping your multi with next to zero stability issues. If you raise your bclk by 1mhz, who knows. You could be bsoding left right and center. If you are stable with a 3mhz bclk increase, power to you. It just isn't very worthwhile considering the very slight frequency boost that you get.


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14716045*
> 1. The vcore isn't outrageously high. A tad though.
> 2. I'm honestly not too sure about this one.
> 3.It's not that bclk oc'ing will kill your components, it's just that it is usually very unstable compared to multi oc'ing. You can add another 100Mhz to your oc just by upping your multi with next to zero stability issues. If you raise your bclk by 1mhz, who knows. You could be bsoding left right and center. If you are stable with a 3mhz bclk increase, power to you. It just isn't very worthwhile considering the very slight frequency boost that you get.


I've tried lowering the VCore but I just get a 101 BSOD code. I don't understand how some people can OC to like 4.5GHz+ with just 1.3v VCore. They must be really lucky. ];


----------



## Sin0822

the 1.6v thing is a freaking joke, where did you hear that? that is so stupid. Did you hear it from techreaction?

1.368 is fine, i recommend staying under 1.45v 24/7 if you can cool it, disregard what you read on techreaction, as a lot of the stuff they publish is to get hits, not reality. Stuff like the 0.5v rule with X58 of dram and QPI voltage that kind of stuff is in the Intel datasheets, otherwise if its an issue like 1.6+v then dude, Intel would officially state it.

1.65v is still the stock running voltage for most DDR3 modules, don't go buy 1.5v rated kits, because that sounds more like a marketing ploy to sell low voltage memory kits than anything else









Next BLCk OC will hurt your CPU the most, and then the board, but i am talking major BLCK, for SB that is like 103+ blck, below that seems to do fine, but remember even a few tenths of a mhz of blck can cause instability and require a lot more voltage.

every CPu is differnt i have seen some that need 1.4v.

Do you have LLC enabled to a certain level?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InediblePi;14715639*
> *#2.* I've heard that 1.6+v RAM can easily kill the Sandy Bridge processors because they don't like voltages that high. Should I be worried and return my 1.65v Mushkin RAM for some 1.5v Vengeance or something similar?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14716208*
> the 1.6v thing is a freaking joke, where did you hear that? that is so stupid. Did you hear it from techreaction?


*NOT A JOKE ... it's in the ASUS MaxIVGeneZ68 USERS GUIDE, Chapter 2 - Page 4, with an IMPORTANT FINGER







on it ... "*According to Intel CPU spec, DIMM voltage below 1.65v is recommended to protect the CPU*."

*InediblePi*, to be honest ... as knowledgable as many guys here are, I don't think any of US are qualified to answer that for you here, and I doubt any of them will warranty or buy you a new MoBo if they give you the wrong info!
IMO I'd ask it over on ASUS ROG Forums and see what [email protected] or [email protected] has to say about it, before I'd trust anyone here. That's my







!

MORE: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-i7nehalem-memory-voltage,6464.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/806/2/
*


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14716208*
> the 1.6v thing is a freaking joke, where did you hear that? that is so stupid. Did you hear it from techreaction?
> 
> 1.368 is fine, i recommend staying under 1.45v 24/7 if you can cool it, disregard what you read on techreaction, as a lot of the stuff they publish is to get hits, not reality. Stuff like the 0.5v rule with X58 of dram and QPI voltage that kind of stuff is in the Intel datasheets, otherwise if its an issue like 1.6+v then dude, Intel would officially state it.
> 
> 1.65v is still the stock running voltage for most DDR3 modules, don't go buy 1.5v rated kits, because that sounds more like a marketing ploy to sell low voltage memory kits than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next BLCk OC will hurt your CPU the most, and then the board, but i am talking major BLCK, for SB that is like 103+ blck, below that seems to do fine, but remember even a few tenths of a mhz of blck can cause instability and require a lot more voltage.
> 
> every CPu is differnt i have seen some that need 1.4v.
> 
> Do you have LLC enabled to a certain level?


I read about the 1.65v RAM thing from several sites, but this is the only site I can find quickly in my history.
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18227516&page=2
The post made by redrooster.

Then again, after reading the the URL he linked, I think he mistaken it for something else.

Yes, I do have LLC set to 75% (Ultra-High).

I also noticed something really weird. My VCore doesn't stay at one exact voltage when it's idle. Literally every second it would go up and down between 1.368 and 1.376, nonstop. >< However, it does stabilize itself when I put load on the CPU with Prime95/IntelBurnTest.


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14716294*
> *NOT A JOKE ... it's in the ASUS MaxIVGeneZ68 USERS GUIDE, Chapter 2 - Page 4, with an IMPORTANT FINGER on it ... "*According to Intel CPU spec, DIMM voltage below 1.65v is recommended to protect the CPU*."
> 
> InediblePi, to be honest ... as knowledgable as many guys here are, I don't think any of US are qualified to answer that for you here, and I doubt any of them will warranty or buy you a new MoBo if they give you the wrong info!
> IMO I'd ask it over on ASUS ROG Forums and see what [email protected] or [email protected] has to say about it, before I'd trust anyone here. That's my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !*


On the next page with the supported memory and qualified vendors, most of the memory listed is 1.65v.







Unless they don't expect everyone to run a SB-processor.

I'll give that a go.


----------



## utnorris

The biggest benefit to running ram that is low voltage is that it usually has higher headroom for overclocking the ram. But keep in mind the difference between 1600Mhz and 2133Mhz is very little unless you are benching. I run ram that is 1.25v at 1600Mhz because I water cool and I have very little air flow over the ram area and 1.25v ram runs pretty cool to the touch. As long as you keep it under 1.65v for 24/7 you should be fine. Obviously the lower you can run lower voltages the better you are off, but you never know, some guys run 1.65v all day long with no issues while guys at 1.5v have all type of issues. The other thing to consider is how good the memory controller on the chip is. If you have a 2500k with a lousy memory controller you may need more voltage to make it stable. Point is, there is no "set in stone" value except you shouldn't run over 1.65v for 24/7 since it is out of spec, but almost every thing we do here is out of spec.


----------



## NateN34

Can I join?


----------



## MrLinky

I'm just gonna add a little bit to everything that's been said in response to InediblePi's questions:

1) The safe vcore for Sandy Bridge is a hot subject, but most people seem comfortable with 1.45v to 1.5v. I personally don't but to each his own. *InediblePi*: 1.368v for 4.5GHz is a little high but nothing to be worried about... i've seen people needing 1.34v for 4.3GHz before.

2) The safe ram voltage for Sandy Bridge has been interpreted as 1.5v with a 5% margin of error from Intel's Data Sheet. This means a maximum of 1.575v (or 1.58v for simplicity's sake). Many people report running 1.65v and over with no issues, but only time will tell. *Sin0822*: I respect your authority and expertise in this area, but I don't think LV ram is a "marketing ploy" when VDDQ is spelled out for us in Intel's Data Sheet. *InediblePi*: It's up to you, but you can run 1.65v ram at 1.5v if you feel comfortable adjusting ram timings.

3) *InediblePi*: There is no reason to run your BCLK over 100MHz for 24/7 overclocks. It may be necessary for extreme benchmarking and the like, but why run the risk of using 103 BCLK for a measly 135MHz? If you need more than 4.5GHz, use a x46 multi for 4.6GHz.


----------



## LocutusH

Since the memory controller is in the CPU, sounds logical, that a higher RAM voltage means more heat on the CPU.

I think this is the main reason, why 1.5V is recommended. But since there is headroom for OC, and better cooling options too, you can run 1.65V too. Maybe its just a problem with higher TDP processors, where a memory controller running at 1.65V would cause exceeding the max TDP.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14710749*
> *I assume you need to use the website you linked because of being based in Australia, but not sure why you selected THAT memory ? I agree $130 for 8GB of RAM is TOO MUCH, even at the 7-8-7-24 lats, but it's also 1.6v and the User guide warns about going ABOVE 1.65v so if you OC that RAM you don't have much headroom do you ??? Personally from that site I'd go with one of these options ...
> 
> #1 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16933 = 16GB Ripjaw X's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $135.00 and it's RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=17199 = 8 GB Snipers 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.25V @ $75.00
> 
> #3 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13931 = 8 GB Old Ripjaw's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $69.00 in RED
> 
> #4 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16510 = 8GB Ripjaw X's 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $65.00 in RED,* THIS is what ALOT of guys HERE are using *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_218_1125&products_id=18238 = 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8-8-8-24, 1.5V @ $99.00 in RED
> 
> #6 = http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_218_1125&products_id=18096 = 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.5V @ $79.00 in RED,* THIS is what ALOT of guys HERE {*including ME*} are using *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that Helps, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you. Awesome help there.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InediblePi;14715639*
> I need some noob help guys. ];
> 
> I just got my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z coupled with an i5-2500k processor! I have several questions to ask and they are worrying me deeply.
> 
> 1. Is an OC of 4.5 GHz with a vcore of 1.368v safe? I know it might not be the most efficient, but I can't get it stable any other way.


Have you read around before asking? Just curious, I see you are new here. The fact is a few page back, I wrote again how to properly run 4.6 and it's extremly easy so prepare to be







.

See here. I would recommend a BIOS reset first to remove all what you have done.


----------



## tracingspirals

Is the auto overclocking thing safe? I read about a few people having problems after they used Asus's Auto tuning feature where it messed up with the BCLK and ram voltages.

I'm building a video editing workstation and I'ld want it to be very stable.

Would I get a more stable system manually overclocking it or would the Asus's auto overclocking be good enough?


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14718327*
> Have you read around before asking? Just curious, I see you are new here. The fact is a few page back, I wrote again how to properly run 4.6 and it's extremly easy so prepare to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> See here. I would recommend a BIOS reset first to remove all what you have done.


I've already tried that... I can barely get an overclock of 4.5 GHz stable with 1.368v on the VCore. The CPU level up for 4.6 in the BIOS only gives 1.35v. I simply just get a 101 BSOD.

And yes, I have looked around. ;P


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14719054*
> Is the auto overclocking thing safe?


I don't know for the feature who automatically change the setting live but I do know that the single setting called *Auto CPU Level* is safe and is the easiest way to easily OC to either 4.2 or 4.6. Those are the only current 2 speed available under this setting.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InediblePi;14719246*
> I've already tried that... I can barely get an overclock of 4.5 GHz stable with 1.368v on the VCore. The CPU level up for 4.6 in the BIOS only gives 1.35v. I simply just get a 101 BSOD.


Weird, you're the 1st one I read for who it doesn't work. But not all CPU are the same so maybe yours is a bit tricky when it comes around 4.5GHz. Is it old like very 1st batch or recently acquired?

Also, that was the only setting you tried and have not messed with anythig else, right? Except maybe enabling XMP for the memory.


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14719311*
> Weird, you're the 1st one I read for who it doesn't work. But not all CPU are the same so maybe yours is a bit tricky when it comes around 4.5GHz. Is it old like very 1st batch or recently acquired?
> 
> Also, that was the only setting you tried and have not messed with anythig else, right? Except maybe enabling XMP for the memory.


It's batch 310-. Not sure if you need anymore of the numbers, but if you do, I'll post the whole thing.

I pretty much enabled 4.6 CPU level up, manually locked in my default RAM settings with 1.5v, and disabled CPU spread spectrum (not sure if this may have something to do with it).


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InediblePi;14719379*
> It's batch 310-. Not sure if you need anymore of the numbers, but if you do, I'll post the whole thing.
> 
> I pretty much enabled 4.6 CPU level up, manually locked in my default RAM settings with 1.5v, and disabled CPU spread spectrum (not sure if this may have something to do with it).


I'm guessing if you want to be specific about a back, you'll need to provide more than just the first 3 numbers.

My batch starts with 310 and my CPU is a decent overclocker.


----------



## SightUp

I contacted Asus about their broken audio driver.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/...PVistaWin7.zip

Instead of fixing it, they removed it.









Anyone have another source?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14720153*
> I contacted Asus about their broken audio driver.
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/Realtek_Audio_V51006402_V6016402_XPVistaWin7.zip
> 
> Instead of fixing it, they removed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have another source?


Yes, maybe Realtek could help you further here with the HD Audio drivers.
Don't know what OS you're running so please choose for yourself.
Otherwise, the normal download website is working atm:
Klick here
Please just download the driver and forget about Realtek tool.


----------



## SightUp

The Asus website is handing out an out of date driver.

Does Asus rename audio drivers?

On the Realtek website it offers R2.64. The one linked in this thread is 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64. Are they truly one in the same?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I contacted Asus about their broken audio driver.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/...PVistaWin7.zip

Instead of fixing it, they removed it.









Anyone have another source?


This link works for me...


----------



## bufu994

hmm guys do you think thats OK 
I didnt some simple OC 
like changed to 4.6Ghz in the BIOS 
and some really simple stuff 
and how do you thing that I should OC my gpu the MSI afterburner doesnt want to show me my voltage or let me change it

here is my 3dMARK 2006 score 
and I really suck at OCing :S 

In few days when I have more time I will try to do something good


----------



## yugnat

How about this RAM for the Gene, looks like a great deal (CAS 8) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...l-_-20-231-445

I'm thinking of getting two kits to run 16GB. Although I've read somewhere that filling all slots can cause issues overclocking or can reduce the 1600 speed to 1333? Any validity to this?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


How about this RAM for the Gene, looks like a great deal (CAS 8) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...l-_-20-231-445

I'm thinking of getting two kits to run 16GB. Although I've read somewhere that filling all slots can cause issues overclocking or can reduce the 1600 speed to 1333? Any validity to this?


*$50 x 2 (16 GB) = $100.00 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231429 and it's a TRUE 16GB Kit not just 2 8GB kits {*_meaning less likelyhood of the problem you mention_*}, and it's RED, and it's $100 and and + Free Gift: Kingston 4GB Micro SDHC Flash Card (not that you need or want it, but it's FREE)









... as for filling up all 4 slots, LOTS of us here are doing it w/o problems so far, but as usual fair warning YMMV.







*


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


This link works for me...


It wasn't working earlier. I was able to redownload it. However the zip is corrupted and cannot be opened. Once again, anyone have an alternative link?


----------



## yugnat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*$50 x 2 (16 GB) = $100.00 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231429 and it's a TRUE 16GB Kit not just 2 8GB kits {*_meaning less likelyhood of the problem you mention_*}, and it's RED, and it's $100 and and + Free Gift: Kingston 4GB Micro SDHC Flash Card (not that you need or want it, but it's FREE)









... as for filling up all 4 slots, LOTS of us here are doing it w/o problems so far, but as usual fair warning YMMV.







*


I agree about the red vs blue... but my Define Mini doesn't have a window so the blue doesn't bother me that much.









Biggest difference I see your kit is CL9 and the kit I linked is CL8... for the same price. I'm doing some video encoding... so thinking CL8 might be better?

Is a 4x4 kit that big a deal over two 2x4 kits?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


I agree about the red vs blue... but my Define Mini doesn't have a window so the blue doesn't bother me that much.









Biggest difference I see your kit is CL9 and the kit I linked is CL8... for the same price. I'm doing some video encoding... so thinking CL8 might be better?

Is a 4x4 kit that big a deal over two 2x4 kits?


Two 8GB kits will be just fine. I run two 8GB kits of the RipjawsX CL9 1600Mhz. If color doesn't matter, (and it really shouldn't considering the situation) I would go with the CL8.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey Crucial m4 users, there's a new firmware online: From 0002 to 0009, please be sure to follow up the installation instructions (backup, IDE mode and so on)
Changelog:
Quote:


> Improved read throughput performance.
> Increase in PCMark Vantage benchmark score, resulting in improved user experience in most operating systems.
> Improved write latency for better performance under heavy write workloads.
> Faster boot up times.
> Improved compatibility with latest chipsets.
> Compensation for SATA speed negotiation issues between some SATA-II chipsets and the SATA-III device.
> Improvement for intermittent failures in cold boot up related to some specific host systems.


Some users report that there's no difference but i've the feeling that they're using the ssd on SATA II. One reported that he gains over 410 to 490MB performance plus reading and 183 to 202MB writing plus at Asus P8P67 SATA III, some reported that the performance plus is even larger than that!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14720476*
> The Asus website is handing out an out of date driver. Does Asus rename audio drivers? On the Realtek website it offers R2.64. The one linked in this thread is 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64. Are they truly one in the same?


The Asus FTP performance is very poor indeed but it works. While the Asus 21MB download i get the 92mb download of Realtek ftp site in the same time...and i agree: the asus file is corrupt. I can't open it with 7 ZIP or with Windows Zip.

For sure Realtek fits coz they're building the GENE Z sound chip and it is also a bit newer than the Asus one. The R2.64 is the internal Realtek version for the whole driver and tool package and has nothing to do with the driver version approved by Asus for their files. Inside the Realtek package one could read the readme....:
Quote:


> driver package include below drivers:
> Windows 2000/XP :
> RTKHDA64.sys : 5.10.0.6438
> Vista/Win7 driver for x64
> RTKVHD64.sys : 6.0.1.6438


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

At those who has asked for black/white 4PWM coolers. Here's a link to a german distributor for 120mm fans, most of them fitting to a black/white or grey color scheme. Just for info about the manufacturers of this black/white fans.


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14719978*
> I'm guessing if you want to be specific about a back, you'll need to provide more than just the first 3 numbers.
> 
> My batch starts with 310 and my CPU is a decent overclocker.


I'm sorry, I assumed that the all that was needed. ><

My full batch number is 3106B357


----------



## Witch King

@ LA_Kings_Fan, I see that you have Crucial M4 ssd. Are you pleased with it?

I'm deciding between Intel 510, Crucial C300 and Crucial M4. Reliability is important for me, and I don't mind if I lose a little bit of speed at the expense of more reliability (so I wont go for OCZ!). C300 and M4 are faster than 510, so I'll probably choose one of those two, but I don't really know which one!









The opinions I read on the net are 50-50. Which one is gonna be faster in a real life scenario?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14725900*
> @ LA_Kings_Fan, I see that you have Crucial M4 ssd. Are you pleased with it?
> 
> I'm deciding between Intel 510, Crucial C300 and Crucial M4. Reliability is important for me, and I don't mind if I lose a little bit of speed at the expense of more reliability (so I wont go for OCZ!). C300 and M4 are faster than 510, so I'll probably choose one of those two, but I don't really know which one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opinions I read on the net are 50-50. Which one is gonna be faster in a real life scenario?


I had the C300, two in fact in RAID0, and switched to the Intel 320 160Gb drive, didn't notice any difference performance wise. Sure, I could bench and see the difference, but everyday use, gaming and what not, nada, no difference. The 510 would be my choice if I had the money, the only reason I went with the 320 was because I got it for about $200. The Intel 510 is the only drive I know on the market, latest gen, that has had no issues. All the other drives have had issues, Sandforce, C300, M4, all of them.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Yeah I choose the Crucial M4's for overall value, they seem cheaper then most of the SandForce SSD's while having VERY FEW if ANY complaints I noticed, I think since they've been out they had 1 firmware issue that was resolved already. Personally I think you can't go wrong with them (*I have the 64GB and the 128GB M4's*), and would opt for the M4 over the C300, at least in my case NewEgg had the M4's on sale.

SPEAKING of the Crucial M4 on sale, check out ...*

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1100989-newegg-15-off-all-crucial-ssds.html
+
http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1099876-buy-com-crucial-m4-128gb-ssd.html
+
http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1094142-superbiiz-crucial-m4-128gb-178-ac.html


----------



## Sin0822

cool board got mine today, i gotta say you get a ton of bang for your buck, idk wy youd buy another boards like a P8p67 Deluxe, or even a UD4 unless you want fullsize, this boards has everything but extra PCI-E/PCI. Its VRM looks good, but its more of a cut down P8P67 Deluxe VRM than a Maximus 4 Extreme VRM, it shares 2 things with the M4E though, the PWM and the Inductors, the MOSFETs, the Tri MOSFET design, the capacitors, and the frequency divider/dual Driver IC is all the same as the P8P67-Deluxe.

Sweet little board though, i am itching for some more switches, maybe one to disable TPU like the other ASUS LGA1155 boards have? and maybe a dual BIOS? and add that memory from the M4E for the BIOS profiles.

Its also gotta be the most affordable ROG board ever, i gotta say its impressing me.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Wooooha!! The m4 roxx with new firmware +20% reading and about +5% more writing performance!!

-> Easy to use update, after save data backup of m4:
Just use an empty USB stick, download and unzip the new firmware and then use this tool "Universal USB Installer"
-> Inside the tool select with the first listbox the LAST entry "Try unlisted Linux ISO(New Syslinux)"
-> Then select the unzipped Crucial ISO in the second list box
Voila: Now you've a bootable USB stick with latest Crucial 0009 Firmware on it, leave it in place!
-> Now make a fresh boot and enter UEFI GENE Z Bios, select the USB Stick as only boot device and switch the m4 from AHCI to IDE and "Compatible"
-> Save and after the new boot the USB stick should start the crucial m4 firmware update
-> now type in "yes"
-> After some while the firmware must be 0009 now and then shut down the system and go again into UEFI and switch m4 back to AHCI and select the normal boot order again.

-> ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

*OLD* 0002 Firmware and MSAHCI driver









*OLD* 0002 Firmware and Intel AHCI









**NEW* 0009 Firmware and Intel AHCI, GREAT!*









Shouldn't we show some mercy for Sandforce problem owners?!


----------



## utnorris

Nice improvement. Good to know they can still squeeze some performance out of it.


----------



## Witch King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14726059*
> I had the C300, two in fact in RAID0, and switched to the Intel 320 160Gb drive, didn't notice any difference performance wise. Sure, I could bench and see the difference, but everyday use, gaming and what not, nada, no difference. The 510 would be my choice if I had the money, the only reason I went with the 320 was because I got it for about $200. The Intel 510 is the only drive I know on the market, latest gen, that has had no issues. All the other drives have had issues, Sandforce, C300, M4, all of them.


Why did you switch from C300 to Intel 320?

Right now Intel 510 is on sale for $240 on NCIX. So M4 and 510 have almost the same price. You vote for 510, but LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4, lol, again 50-50 opinions.

Some people go for 510 because it's 34nm and supposedly has a longer lifetime. M4 uses 24nm. But seriously, are we talking about like 20 vs 10 years?


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


cool board got mine today, i gotta say you get a ton of bang for your buck, idk wy youd buy another boards like a P8p67 Deluxe, or even a UD4 unless you want fullsize, this boards has everything but extra PCI-E/PCI. Its VRM looks good, but its more of a cut down P8P67 Deluxe VRM than a Maximus 4 Extreme VRM, it shares 2 things with the M4E though, the PWM and the Inductors, the MOSFETs, the Tri MOSFET design, the capacitors, and the frequency divider/dual Driver IC is all the same as the P8P67-Deluxe.

Sweet little board though, i am itching for some more switches, maybe one to disable TPU like the other ASUS LGA1155 boards have? and maybe a dual BIOS? and add that memory from the M4E for the BIOS profiles.

Its also gotta be the most affordable ROG board ever, i gotta say its impressing me.










Glad you like the board. Will you really do a review?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


Right now Intel 510 is on sale for $240 on NCIX. So M4 and 510 have almost the same price. You vote for 510, but LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4, lol, again 50-50 opinions.


*NCIX ... so I assume you're in Canada ...*

*Crucial M4 128GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148442 = *$209.00*

*Crucial C300 128GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148359 = *$235.00*

*Intel 320 120 GB = *http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820167052 = *$209.00*

*Intel 510 120 GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820167042 = *$239.00 *w/ -$40 Off MiR

*The Intel 320 is SATA II, the other 3 SATA III, you get 8 more GB out of the Crucial's than the Intel's, the 320 is rated the slowest but as utnorris mentioned in the real world it's doubtful you'd notice, they're all rated to last 1,200,000 hours of use, The Intel 320 only has a 1 yr Warranty, the other 3 carry a 3 yr Warranty.

IMO, I doubt you can go wrong w/ ANY of those 4 so pick the one YOU want, I chose the M4 because I thought it was the best bang for the buck, I haven't owned it long enough to honestly tell you much more than that.

Good luck,







*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

German prices for comparison for 128/120GB models:
Crucial m4 about 150€ = 216US$








Crucial C300 about 190€ = 274 US$
Intel 320 about 175€ = 252 US$ (hey SATA II is outdated!!!)
Intel 510 about 223€ = 321 US$









Ok, good luck to all who don't get m4s.
















P.S.: And good luck for all of you on the stormy eastern coast!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


You vote for 510, but LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4, lol, again 50-50 opinions.


*utnorris votes 510

LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4
Woschdsubbn votes M4*

*Opinions *= *33.5*% - 510 : *66.5*% - M4


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NCIX ... so I assume you're in Canada ...*

*Crucial M4 128GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148442 = *$209.00*

*Crucial C300 128GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820148359 = *$235.00*

*Intel 320 120 GB = *http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820167052 = *$209.00*

*Intel 510 120 GB =* http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16820167042 = *$239.00 *w/ -$40 Off MiR

*The Intel 320 is SATA II, the other 3 SATA III, you get 8 more GB out of the Crucial's than the Intel's, the 320 is rated the slowest but as utnorris mentioned in the real world it's doubtful you'd notice, they're all rated to last 1,200,000 hours of use, The Intel 320 only has a 1 yr Warranty, the other 3 carry a 3 yr Warranty.

IMO, I doubt you can go wrong w/ ANY of those 4 so pick the one YOU want, I chose the M4 because I thought it was the best bang for the buck, I haven't owned it long enough to honestly tell you much more than that.

Good luck,







*


Yeah, anything not Sandforce based is going to be good. The reason I went with the 320 is because I got 160Gb drive for $200, it was the best bang for the buck. The reason I got rid of my 2 x C300 in RAID0 and went to a single drive was because the C300, like the M4, was having issues. I could not run those drives and another RAID array on any SB MB I tried including the Gene. It would eventually start giving me BSOD and then corrupt my OS array. Since going to a single drive I have not had any issues. This could have been more to do with the SB southbridge than the drives, but all I know is I was having issues that when I was x58 I did not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*utnorris votes 510

LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4
Woschdsubbn votes M4*

*Opinions *= *33.5*% - 510 : *66.5*% - M4










Opinions matter little when the 510 is the only drive that has had no issues. You cannot say that for the Crucial or the Sandforce drives. To me that means it will be more reliable in the long run. That being said, I will restate what I said before, go with the best bang for the buck, if that means the M4, then do it.

EDIT: The Intel 320 OEM comes with a 1 year warranty, the retail, $5 more on Newegg, comes with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## yugnat

Well I've officially pulled the trigger on the Gene. Ordered from Newegg last night. Had a 10% off Asus mobo coupon plus got in on a combo deal with Windows 7 Home Premium (OEM) which itself had $8 off... So total came to $235 for the board and Windows. Not too bad!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14732477*
> *utnorris votes 510
> 
> LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4
> Woschdsubbn votes M4*
> 
> *Opinions* = *33.5*% - 510 : *66.5*% - M4


I stick another in for the 510.








The Intel storage software makes OS movement from an HDD to SSD so much easier. Nearly worth the price difference alone.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock;14730772*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the board. Will you really do a review?


i will but i prob wont post it on the forums.


----------



## snakemed

...and just to add a little confusion, I vote for the OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3 120G, with which I have had no problems.









Truth is you will hear and read lots of comments about many of the SSD - buy what you trust. I am new to SSDs, so based my purchase, partly, on the fact that the [H] adopted it as their standard for testing, etc. Figured I couldn't go too far wrong and it would be fast. So far, so good...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14732477*
> *utnorris votes 510
> 
> LA_Kings_Fan votes for M4
> Woschdsubbn votes M4*
> 
> *Opinions* = *33.5*% - 510 : *66.5*% - M4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14733694*
> I stick another in for the 510.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel storage software makes OS movement from an HDD to SSD so much easier. Nearly worth the price difference alone.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hehe, we're going a bit OT aren't we? I'm very satisfied with my m4 and it's from a memory manufacturer itself like samsung and intel, too. All other brands are buying their memory chips on the spot market and thats why e.g. noone knows what's inside an OCZ Vertex 2 or 3 like we've seen when OCZ switched internally the memory but stays at the same model name: some lucky guys getting old memory which was faster and some bad luck customers get the new one which was slower. That OCZ issue plus the problems of Corsair and some other Sandforce based ssds let me decide to Crucial product.
For sure everyone can make his own decision coz we count to the free side of the world.









Back to topic: Some news about a newer BIOS adding some more stability? Normally my system works fine but sometimes i got some strange issues which reminds me about the "it's new, stupid" state...


----------



## Witch King

The only area in which Intel 510 totally sucks is "random performance". That's the *only* thing that has held me back from going with 510. How much does random performance matter anyway in everyday usage? Is it a good indicator of how fast the drive is in real life usage?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Buy the 510 ... I'd trust utnorris and Ovlazek's input about this more than mine, and sorry guys but the others that have voiced opinions so far. I think they've had their SSD's the longest as well.

As for speed ... like utnorris said, unless you're running benchmarks you won't notice the differences, and as for Life Span, I read some guy say ... they're going to last longer than before you will most likely replace it due to newer / faster / larger / cheaper units coming out so don't worry about that part of it, as both Intel and Crucial have pretty solid units to choose from.*


----------



## Sin0822

random performance means everything on a 24/7 OS SSD. IDk those C300s are still beasts.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Yes, i think we're making some kind of short discussion here. The SSD technic itself is far too new and for sure we're going to see soon much faster drives with much more GBs or even TBs of space for lesser money. DDR4 arises already with next Sandy bridge generation and there have been already some news from a yet unknown manufacturer about 1.6TB SSD called Smart Modular Technologies.


----------



## snakemed

Some reference links to articles you might want to read concerning SSDs (be sure you check out the "discussion" links at the end of the articles, too). Ultimately, you will have to make your own best decision... I'm not going to tell you one is significantly better than another. Each of us here had our own reasons to pick the drive we did, and so will you. It will be interesting to see which of these drives does survives and provides the best value.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/17/kingston_hyperx_ssd_240gb_120gb_storage_review/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/07/nand_flash_faces_off_synchronous_vs_asynchronous/
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/06/27/ocz_technology_vertex_3_ssd_120gb_240gb_review/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14734358*
> *Buy the 510 ... I'd trust utnorris and Ovlazek's input about this more than mine, and sorry guys but the others that have voiced opinions so far. I think they've had their SSD's the longest as well.
> 
> As for speed ... like utnorris said, unless you're running benchmarks you won't notice the differences, and as for Life Span, I read some guy say ... they're going to last longer than before you will most likely replace it due to newer / faster / larger / cheaper units coming out so don't worry about that part of it, as both Intel and Crucial have pretty solid units to choose from.*


----------



## utnorris

Final word on SSD as we are getting off topic, any SSD is going to be like an Indy car versus a Yugo when you compare SSD to a mechanical drive. Things just happen versus having to wait, even a few seconds will seem like a lifetime once you use virtually any SSD. Go with what fits your budget and is large enough to hold the OS and your main apps and you will not go wrong, simple as that. Also, a single drive will allow for TRIM to work, so consider that before getting two smaller drives and putting them in a RAID configuration.


----------



## Witch King

Thank you all for your input. I will go with Intel 510!


----------



## bufu994

here you can see some info about my Agility 3 
when I got mine it was like 10 euros cheaper then the M4 so I decided to go with the Agility ......
---------------

Im feeling like we are in SSD thread so I will ask something that's actually about the Mobo ....

is it normal when I connect my laptop with the ROG cable it only shows CPU temperature 
not core nor mobo or gpu .......
only cpu


----------



## LocutusH

I bought a Samsung 470 SSD 128GB. Just to get a new option in your list








It has samsungs own controller, wich is 100% reliable, no firmware, or driver issues at all.
Altough its only SATA3, and not 6, it beats both Intel510 and M4/C300 in a lot of tests.
And is only ~220$.


----------



## snakemed

In 200-plus pages in this thread, yours might be the first comment concerning use of the ROG Connect Cable - Congratulations! I don't think many here will be able to help you, but did you consult the manual?









From page 3-29, Section 3.5.9, you need to enable the *ROG Connect* function in the Bios. Next, there seem to be some configuration options you can select in *RC Post Mode*. This section doesn't have more detail, but I suspect that this might be where you can decide what shows up for your laptop, so your answer might be found here.

Be sure to tell us what you find and its usefulness, we will all be curious!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


...is it normal when I connect my laptop with the ROG cable it only shows CPU temperature
not core nor mobo or gpu ....... only cpu


----------



## Slow*Jim

Just signed up as a member here after finding this huge wealth of knowledge - my Gene-Z arrived yesterday and I'll be assembling it along with my Fractal Design Define Mini, Corsair A50, and i5-2500k


----------



## hellopi

well, all the compenents arrived on friday, and as I couldn't sleep anyway (due to illness, all better now) I decided to build the computer overnight. It took me from 4am until about 4pm the following day due to component issues and stupidity. In fact I only got it working by calling in outside help (my sister-in-law's boyfriend). I was going to do some sort of build log but by the time I'd got stuck in and started having problems the idea had lost its appeal...

Here's a quick run-down of the issues I had:

1. Cooler (antec 620). As I'm not the brightest it took me a while to figure out that I would have to put the fan on the outside of the case to fit the 620. After figuring this out I realised that if I wanted to put the radiator on the side of the case (Grandia GD05) with 2x 180mm fans on I would also need to put the other fan outside the case otherwise it would block the positioning of the radiator meaning the screw holes would not line up. So instead I forced (and I do mean forced) the radiator in the gap between the back of the PSU (AX850) and the front of the case, only to discover that the screw holes would not line up on that side at all. After having moved every single fan in and out of the case approx 3 times I settled on having the antec fan and the case fan from the right hand side of the case. Then I found that the radiator was blocking the insertion of the mobo. After taking the radiator back out and installing the mobo I discovered that the radiator was being blocked by a heatsing on the mobo and would not fit... After much 'persuasion' I was finally beaten by the fact that one of the tubes going from the radiator to the mobo started to leak slightly....

At this point I checked I had not leaked on anything, cleaned the thermal paste off and fitted the stock cooler, thank god I had that as a back-up.

2. No picture. When I booted nothing came on the monitor. At all. After trying numerous times to succesfully boot I unplugged/re-plugged in everything to no avail. That's when I called in my sister-in-law's b/f who is about to start a computer science course at university. After trying various things he decided on a whim to try the hdmi output on the mobo instead of the dvi output on the graphics card (asus gtx 560ti directII TOP) and lo and behold it started to work. Everything is now up and running, and I have to say I love my new PC, and much as it was frustating at times I enjoyed the build experience and am happy that, albeit with a little help, I built my own PC.

On a side note, I just moved my old PC upstairs and the monitor was not displaying any picture when booting. I then did something that I foolishly had not tried with my new build (also something which the guy about to start doing the computer science course didn't think of) that made it work....

I turned the monitor off and on...

So, apologies for not writing a build log like I promised, I'm sure you can understand why I did not have the energy, but I hope this little build story has been of some amusement to you all!

Also, a quick question, am I better using the driver for the GPU to take care of the sound or the sondblaster driver for the onboard sound chip? I am outputing everything via HDMI cable to my amp using the mini hdmi output on the GPU.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


here you can see some info about my Agility 3 
when I got mine it was like 10 euros cheaper then the M4 so I decided to go with the Agility ......
---------------

Im feeling like we are in SSD thread so I will ask something that's actually about the Mobo ....

is it normal when I connect my laptop with the ROG cable it only shows CPU temperature 
not core nor mobo or gpu .......
only cpu


IIRC the ROG software on the laptop will only show the CPU temp. I have only used it on the Rampage Formula and IIRC it only gave me the options for voltages, multi and the CPU temp. I always had a program up and running on the Formula to keep on eye n the temps. Quite honestly, while it is a cool feature I ended up just using the ROG software on the Formula itself.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


... a quick question, am I better using the driver for the GPU to take care of the sound or the sondblaster driver for the onboard sound chip? I am outputing everything via HDMI cable to my amp using the mini hdmi output on the GPU.


*Hmmm doing it this way do you even have the option to choose ? wouldn't it force the GPU driver ? I'm NEW enough not to know the answer and I'm seriously asking btw !









IF you can choose between them, I would THINK the MoBo driver w/ XFi would give you the better quality sound over a stockish GPU sound driver ? at least I'd assume there's no special SOUND Chip/driver/software using the GPU option ?

I hope I didn't confuse the issue more







*


----------



## bah73

Hi guys, just ordered the parts for my new build and have a bit of a noob question regarding installing motherboard drivers. I'm told I should go to the Asus website and download the latest drivers from there instead of using the disk that comes with the board.

I have started doing this but when I open the main folder there are several folders with apps in them and an app by its self in the main folder see pic for better explanation. Do I need to go into every folder and install stuff or does the app in the main folder install everything?

The USB driver folder has two set up apps? See second pic.

Should I also download the utilities from the Asus site as well instead of the disk?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

yes,obviously


----------



## bah73

That answer dosnt really help


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73;14745433*
> That answer dosnt really help


*Best I can offer is for you to read through page 201 post #2006 and a bit after that, we discuss set-up/driver installation procedure.*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14743240*
> *Hmmm doing it this way do you even have the option to choose ? wouldn't it force the GPU driver ? I'm NEW enough not to know the answer and I'm seriously asking btw !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you can choose between them, I would THINK the MoBo driver w/ XFi would give you the better quality sound over a stockish GPU sound driver ? at least I'd assume there's no special SOUND Chip/driver/software using the GPU option ?
> 
> I hope I didn't confuse the issue more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I also plan to go with the GPU HDMI sound out... since it has even 7.1 and the latest standards over HDMI... it should just work.
The main reason is, i dont have to enable the realtek sound, with that "driver" package, wich is nothing but an additional error-source.
The good question is the quality difference, yeah. I have an HD555, and audigy4 now...


----------



## Retrolock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14733719*
> i will but i prob wont post it on the forums.


I've seen your blog/review site but I forgot to bookmark it


----------



## InediblePi

Here's my entry for the club!









Great little board. I wish I had gotten some red memory instead. ;P Didn't know that the recommended slots for the mobo would be the red slots and not the black slots.

Speaking of the RAM, I had a little mishap with slots used on this motherboard. This was my first time dealing with slots where only one side was movable and the other side was locked in place. I had quite a bit of trouble installing my RAM and the first time I test booted my system, it wouldn't post. IT SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME! xD Luckily, the debug code helped me figure out it was the RAM and I fiddled with them some more. After that, it was smooth sailing.

Here are some pictures. Sorry for the really bad quality. Used a first gen. iPhone to take these as I have no "real" camera.


----------



## JaidynM

I'm thinking of using this in my new build. Though I'm unsure whether this RAM will work well with it. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaidynM;14747836*
> I'm thinking of using this in my new build. Though I'm unsure whether this RAM will work well with it. Can anyone shed some light on this?


That is a triple channel kit meaning three sticks. It would be best to go with a dual channel kit.


----------



## JaidynM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14747874*
> That is a triple channel kit meaning three sticks. It would be best to go with a dual channel kit.


Fair enough. So I'll have to go with an 8GB system?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaidynM;14747836*
> I'm thinking of using this in my new build. Though I'm unsure whether this RAM will work well with it. Can anyone shed some light on this?


*Suggest getting 8GB KIT of ....*
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16510 *@ $65*








*/or*
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13931 *@ $69*









*or getting 16 GB KIT of ...*

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13988 *@ $135*








*/or*
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16933 *@ $135*









*if those are the type of RAM you want and location you were going to buy them from, they're GREAT RAM and MANY people in this thread are using them.*
.


----------



## JaidynM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14748049*
> *Suggest getting 8GB KIT of ....*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16510 *@ $65*
> */or*
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13931 *@ $69*
> 
> *or getting 16 GB KIT of ...*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=13988 *@ $135*
> */or*
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16933 *@ $135*
> 
> *if those are the type of RAM you want and location you were going to buy them from.*


Can't see a point of getting 16GB. Now that I think about it, not much point of getting 12GB either. I'll probably go with the XL. The slight upgrade in heatspreaders isn't worth the 4 bucks.









With the choice of store, us Australians don't really have much choice. And the choices we do have are quite expensive unfortunately.

Thanks to all that have helped!


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14748049*
> *Suggest getting 8GB KIT of ....*
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=16510


This isn't in the QVL however. Does that mater?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14749573*
> This isn't in the QVL however. Does that mater?


Shouldn't matter.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14749573*
> This isn't in the QVL however. Does that mater?


I use two of those exact kits. Recommended.


----------



## charliehorse55

Just got mine installed


----------



## Korak

charliehorse55 ... beautiful setup









Just got 2 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL8 Mems, and they work like charm.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korak;14750065*
> charliehorse55 ... beautiful setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got 2 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL8 Mems, and they work like charm.


Thanks!

I just need to add some red paracord sleeving from FTW PC and some of those gentle typhoons and my build will be complete!


----------



## Korak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;14750103*
> Thanks!
> 
> I just need to add some red paracord sleeving from FTW PC and some of those gentle typhoons and my build will be complete!


Well, you make sure that you send me new pics when you have got sleeved cables.

http://imageshack.us/f/594/2600kgenez41of1.jpg/ (bit of my setup, thou just changed new mems... sleevecables making things look nice)


----------



## charliehorse55

Looks nice! I really like how perfect that exposure time is - shows that the fans are moving but you can still see the individual blade - awesome!


----------



## Korak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;14750352*
> Looks nice! I really like how perfect that exposure time is - shows that the fans are moving but you can still see the individual blade - awesome!


Thanks, that was a bit of purpose. Not fully stopped, or not fully moving.
f8.0 1/200Sec


----------



## SightUp

Before I open the CPU and Motherboard that just arrived, I want to be sure I am not being premature.

Does everyone think, for gaming, i5-2500k >= Bulldozer?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Before I open the CPU and Motherboard that just arrived, I want to be sure I am not being premature.

Does everyone think, for gaming, i5-2500k >= Bulldozer?


Depends what Bulldozer model, what game, etc.

In some cases the i5 2500k and 1090t are on par with eachother. It depends on your graphics settings and resolution.

I honestly think that Bulldozer and the i5 2500k will be competative for the price. For me it's not the CPU I'm after as it is the motherboard.

Sure, my B55 is just fine for me for gaming still, and maybe Bulldozer will be better than the i5, but the Maximus IV GENE-Z is only for Intel right now. I'd be happy to see an AM3+ model, but so far no dice.


----------



## Korak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14751212*
> Before I open the CPU and Motherboard that just arrived, I want to be sure I am not being premature.
> 
> Does everyone think, for gaming, i5-2500k >= Bulldozer?


We dont know that yet.
But hey, honestly you have one hell of a CPU over there. So be happy with it.


----------



## snakemed

Moved my M4GZ to the Fractal Arc Mini. Updated the PSU to an AX850, too.









Cable management is greatly improved and I am liking the fully modular PSU, too. Fan splitter cables allow me to run all case fans on the motherboard headers. Intended to install the H60 in the front, but ended up simply adding a fan and setting up for push/pull exhaust out the back of the case using the Corsair fan supplied with the H60 and a Yat Loon I had near by. I also installed another Yat Loon in the bottom of the case (intake).

LA_Kings_Fan found a source for the Fractal 140mm fan, so I will be adding one to the door (intake) and to the top (exhaust) in the near future (and removing one Yat Loon).

I plan to turn the drives around soon - got lazy and in a hurry!

View attachment 226543

View attachment 226544


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14749573*
> This isn't in the QVL however. Does that mater?


*Not sure what the difference is between that F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL kit that's NOT on the QVL vs. the F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL (XMP) kit that IS on the QVL ? the specs look to be the SAME to me ? Dual Channel DDR3, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 lats, 1.5v ... what am I missing ?







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14685639*
> LAKF, I read at another forum that you had requested a SupremeFX X-FI sticker, did you receive it? Did you put it on your board? Just curious. Like you and many others, I didn't get a sticker with my board, but I'm not sure I care either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14688403*
> *Nope never got it, and I've heard nothing back from that ASUS Rep as of yet ... I wonder if he got upset I posted about it for others that wanted one to try asking ... It's not a big deal to me either, but hey we were SUPPOSE to get it, and we PAID for it ... right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Monday 8/29/2011 UPDATE ! : GOOD NEWS EVERYONE ...
I just saved a boat load of money on auto ... oh oops wrong message board.









But, I got an email from Gary @ Asus today saying the SupremeFX X-FI labels finally arrived this week and He will be overnighting it to me in the next day or two.







*


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey LAKF, i've two friends overhere in germany with just very poor experiences using the onboard sound on GENE Z in combination with Teamspeak; There's just the same issue since the ancient ages of rome with onboard sound: problems with fullduplex mode. And also this strange soundblaster software emulation gives the same results, that's a pity.

I'm following LocutusH and stick with my pure X-Fi Titanium, at least with all those known problems with poor creative drivers like forgetting micro plugged in or something like that.

PC-Audio stays like Ulysses Journey: You've the choice between those two monsters Scylla (onboard sound with duplexing problems at vanilla voip software) or Charybdis (pure creative hardware with known bugs out of hell).


----------



## GrJohnso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14751479*
> Moved my M4GZ to the Fractal Arc Mini. Updated the PSU to an AX850, too.


That case does look like it was meant for this MB.... Think I need to start budgeting for a case swap... The biggest attraction I see is the support for long gpu's.... My case drives me nuts for that... That, and no cable management... Ah well... Nice work on that one.. I'm inspired to clean up my act....

- G


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14751975*
> *Monday 8/29/2011 UPDATE ! : GOOD NEWS EVERYONE ...
> I just saved a boat load of money on auto ... oh oops wrong message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I got an email from Gary @ Asus today saying the SupremeFX X-FI labels finally arrived this week and He will be overnighting it to me in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He never responded to me, so I am not sure if I will be getting one or not. Did you ever decide on a GPU?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14754623*
> He never responded to me, so I am not sure if I will be getting one or not. Did you ever decide on a GPU?


*Did you PM him through the ASUS ROG Forum ?

And yeah ... I think so (*the *Sapphire HD 6950 Toxic,* I think it's the better buy in the long run for me*) ... BUT just in time for NewEgg to be OUT OF STOCK on them right before the rebate expires ... SON-of-A-B!&%@







my luck I tell ya







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14755163*
> *Did you PM him through the ASUS ROG Forum ?
> 
> And yeah ... I think so (*the *Sapphire HD 6950 Toxic,* I think it's the better buy in the long run for me*) ... BUT just in time for NewEgg to be OUT OF STOCK on them right before the rebate expires ... SON-of-A-B!&%@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my luck I tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You may want to consider the Dirt 3 edition. $25 cheaper after MIR, and you get two free games being Deus Ex: HR and Dirt 3 which got 89 and 86 Metascores respectively (That's $100 worth of games if you buy from Steam). You will be able to overclock it to Toxic specs anyways so I think it is a no brainer.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14755326*
> You may want to consider the Dirt 3 edition. $25 cheaper after MIR, and you get two free games being Deus Ex: HR and Dirt 3 which got 89 and 86 Metascores respectively (That's $100 worth of games if you buy from Steam). You will be able to overclock it to Toxic specs anyways so I think it is a no brainer.


*The TOXIC was suppose to MAYBE (** not a gaurantee but odds were good*) be unlockable to a FULL HD 6970 ... I don't think the Dirt edition can (*_including Shaders_*) unlock ? and the TOXIC comes with those 2 free games also, and had FREE shipping compared to $8 for the Dirt edition ... IF ONLY it were in stock







... I'm just bumming ... who knows maybe it's for the best and NewEgg has some really AWESOME sale planned for the Labor Day weekend









CRAP








I missed out on yet another MSI R6970 Ref OpenBox today at NewEgg







, only $158.00 too.







*


----------



## snakemed

Not the cheapest, but I like the color scheme on this Powercolor model since it matches the M4GZ pretty well. I like the red PCB. It will match your *RED Vengence* memory modules, too.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131444

View attachment 226585


View attachment 226586


It might present size problems in your case though, LA_Kings_Fan, so be sure to check out the demensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14755326*
> You may want to consider the Dirt 3 edition. $25 cheaper after MIR, and you get two free games being Deus Ex: HR and Dirt 3 which got 89 and 86 Metascores respectively (That's $100 worth of games if you buy from Steam). You will be able to overclock it to Toxic specs anyways so I think it is a no brainer.


----------



## snakemed

LA_Kings_Fan, you may want to contact (email/chat) Newegg and see if they will honor the savings, since they are out of stock. They are likely being asked the question already. Sapphire may be willing to support it with an order committment from you, too. Good luck with the unlock!









I hope you are right about Labor Day savings, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14755326*
> You may want to consider the Dirt 3 edition. $25 cheaper after MIR, and you get two free games being Deus Ex: HR and Dirt 3 which got 89 and 86 Metascores respectively (That's $100 worth of games if you buy from Steam). You will be able to overclock it to Toxic specs anyways so I think it is a no brainer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14755693*
> *The TOXIC was suppose to MAYBE (** not a gaurantee but odds were good*) be unlockable to a FULL HD 6970 ... I don't think the Dirt edition can (*_including Shaders_*) unlock ? and the TOXIC comes with those 2 free games also, and had FREE shipping compared to $8 for the Dirt edition ... IF ONLY it were in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm just bumming ... who knows maybe it's for the best and NewEgg has some really AWESOME sale planned for the Labor Day weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14755163*
> *Did you PM him through the ASUS ROG Forum ?*


This question was not adressed to me but I also wanted to point out that I PM'ed him the next day you told us to do so and I even gave him a case number of an open ticket I had regarding this but I never heard back from him.

And people dealing with the open ticket didn't know what I was talking about so that's why I wanted him to take a look since it was related.

If you ever write him again, tell him this!


----------



## JedixJarf

Add me to the list, its on the ups truck









http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/processInputRequest?TypeOfInquiryNumber=T&InquiryNumber1=1Z1E56570375915691


----------



## Sin0822

jedixjarf i think i beat you in joining the club lol


----------



## b0yd07

Was wondering if you guys are experiencing slow POST times with this board...

It literally takes 20 seconds before Windows even starts to load, which is annoying because the rest of the boot process is over in less than ten.

I have tried changing the AI settings to XMP, which brought up the BCLK box (which was already set to 100.0), and also tried setting it to manual (which was also already set to 100.0). I've disabled everything else that I don't use.

I'll post tomorrow also asking if it's ok to disable the stuff I did, this is all foreign to me.

Maximus IV Gene-Z
i5 2500k -level up OC to 4.2 GHz
8gb G.Skill PC3 1600MHz
Crucial M4 64gb boot drive
XFX 6870

Appreciate the help! Michael


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14758055*
> Was wondering if you guys are experiencing slow POST times with this board ... Appreciate the help! Michael


*Two or three people have mentioned it, but everyone else seems fine with their boot up times ? so I don't know if some came from faster boards before and just expected something too much, or maybe you have something turned on or a setting in place that the rest of us don't ?
Hard to know without being there seeing your setup, so ???

There's been a couple posts way back in the thread* (see post #1046, #1047, #1136, #1273, #1275, and #1292-1296 might even be more do a search ?) *that for most of us it's under 30 seconds from touching the POWER ON button until we're at the Windows Log-In Screen. At least for me, that's like twice as fast as my old system, so I'm HAPPY with it.







*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14757019*
> jedixjarf i think i beat you in joining the club lol


Lol that is okay, im ordering 2 more at the end of the month


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Ok so I just built my first computer last night and have a Mazimus IV Gene-Z and I am looking in to possibly overclocking my i5-2500k with it. I have never overclocked before and was wondering if you guys new of any decent tutorials online I could have a look at or you guys alone had suggestions? Thanks for any help givin.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*


Ok so I just built my first computer last night and have a Mazimus IV Gene-Z and I am looking in to possibly overclocking my i5-2500k with it. I have never overclocked before and was wondering if you guys new of any decent tutorials online I could have a look at or you guys alone had suggestions? Thanks for any help givin.


Try the Autotune (CPU level up) option, to 4.2 or 4.6. It may just work as-is, no need to set anything else.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14760776*
> Try the Autotune (CPU level up) option, to 4.2 or 4.6. It may just work as-is, no need to set anything else.


Ok do you know what temperature that will make the CPU run at? I am looking in to possibly getting a Corsair H80 or H100 water cooler for it but need another pay check for that. And I dont want to run the CPU to hot.


----------



## snakemed

LocutusH points out the easy way. Ninj'd









Still, if you want to learn more, here are two other resources that might be useful to you. Good luck!

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...e-Overclocking
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...lem_its_limits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Try the Autotune (CPU level up) option, to 4.2 or 4.6. It may just work as-is, no need to set anything else.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*


Ok so I just built my first computer last night and have a Mazimus IV Gene-Z and I am looking in to possibly overclocking my i5-2500k with it. I have never overclocked before and was wondering if you guys new of any decent tutorials online I could have a look at or you guys alone had suggestions? Thanks for any help givin.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Yes, i'm experiencing also a boot time around 35sec untill the windows login screen appears. The largest time took the UEFI besides i've switched off a lot of internal mobo resources already in BIOS like especially this additional SATA controller for eSATA, internal soundcard and so on. I would say it's about 30 sec overhere, too.
Maybe one can spare some more time with leaving out as much "AUTO" settings inside the BIOS as possible?


----------



## SightUp

What is the option on our motherboard called for CPU Current Compatibility? I am being told to change it but I am unable to find it.


----------



## snakemed

Interesting, I can't find it in the M4GZ BIOS anywhere. It must come from a different 'board/BIOS system. If you want to explore what it is, I did find some reference to "CPU Current Compatibility" in regards to an ASUS P8P67 Pro Motherboard at this thread though:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-tips.html

It won't help you much with finding where it is in regards to the M4GZ though. Maybe your reference isn't familiar with the M4GZ and is thinking of a P67-based motherboard BIOS setting? Maybe you need to go back to the reference source that told you to change it for further explaination?

Hey, let us know what you learn! Maybe we are all missing something...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


What is the option on our motherboard called for *CPU Current Compatibility*? _I am being told to change it_ but I am unable to find it.


----------



## SightUp

Someone who has a 2500k with a Gene-Z should post their step by step settings seeing as how we are the only ones with our motherboards and all of the other guides go out the window.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon*


Ok do you know what temperature that will make the CPU run at? I am looking in to possibly getting a Corsair H80 or H100 water cooler for it but need another pay check for that. And I dont want to run the CPU to hot.


I run 4.6 air cooling and idle in the low 40 and in the 70 at load which is well below max spec. H60 will give better than this so up to you if you really want to go bigger or save.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Someone who has a 2500k with a Gene-Z should post their step by step settings seeing as how we are the only ones with our motherboards and all of the other guides go out the window.


*CPU Level Up* to *4.6*
*Internal PLL Overvoltage* to *Disable*
*Ai Overclock Tuner* to *X.M.P.*

That's it!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Someone who has a 2500k with a Gene-Z should post their step by step settings seeing as how we are the only ones with our motherboards and all of the other guides go out the window.


Just follow any p67 Asus oc guide. There is nothing super special about this board to make it any different when overclocking.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


*CPU Level Up* to *4.6*
*Internal PLL Overvoltage* to *Disable*
*Ai Overclock Tuner* to *X.M.P.*

That's it!


To hit clocks above 4.5 you normally want to turn PLL overvoltage on.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Just follow any p67 Asus oc guide. There is nothing super special about this board to make it any different when overclocking.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


It is missing a setting the "CPU Current Compatibility" which should be set to 140%. I am unable to locate it in the Gene-Z motherboard bios.


----------



## snakemed

I'm thinking that what you are looking for is the* Internal PLL Overvolt* setting, since there isn't a *CPU Current Compatibility* listing. A 40% overvolt seems extreme though. My M4GZ/2600k (Corsair H60, push/pull fans) will run at 4.6Gz with this setting on disable. I haven't stressed it or run benchmarks, but others here have done the same, I think.

Where are you getting the advise to change "CPU Current Compatibility"?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


It is missing a setting the "*CPU Current Compatibility*" which should be set to 140%. I am unable to locate it in the Gene-Z motherboard bios.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


*CPU Level Up* to *4.6*
*Internal PLL Overvoltage* to *Disable*
*Ai Overclock Tuner* to *X.M.P.*


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Lol that is okay, im ordering 2 more at the end of the month










damn I think you beat me then idk how long i will have this lol, i have too many LGA1155 boards already.


----------



## snakemed

For stability when overclocking beyond 4.5Gz, right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


To hit clocks above 4.5 you normally want to turn PLL overvoltage on.


----------



## Sin0822

no for the ability to run at higher multipliers, you have to turn it on.


----------



## snakemed

LA_Kings_Fan, you might already know about this, but it was posted yesterday and, after a BIOS update, the TOXIC 6950 compares with 6970s, so you might not have to flash it to a 6970. Seems like a pretty good deal. I might even be able to put up with the *blue* PCB in my red-and-black themed build for this sort of value!









http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...eo_card_review

If you get one, I want a full report!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*The TOXIC was suppose to MAYBE (* *not a gaurantee but odds were good*) be unlockable to a FULL HD 6970 ... I don't think the Dirt edition can (*_including Shaders_*) unlock ? and the TOXIC comes with those 2 free games also, and had FREE shipping compared to $8 for the Dirt edition ... IF ONLY it were in stock







... I'm just bumming ... who knows maybe it's for the best and NewEgg has some really AWESOME sale planned for the Labor Day weekend









CRAP







I missed out on yet another MSI R6970 Ref OpenBox today at NewEgg







, only $158.00 too.







*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14763384*
> damn I think you beat me then idk how long i will have this lol, i have too many LGA1155 boards already.


Ha, just sell me yours when your done with it, setting up a folding farm with these boys.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14763634*
> LA_Kings_Fan, you might already know about this, but it was posted yesterday and, after a BIOS update, the TOXIC 6950 compares with 6970s, so you might not have to flash it to a 6970. Seems like a pretty good deal. I might even be able to put up with the *blue* PCB in my red-and-black themed build for this sort of value!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/29/sapphire_toxic_hd6950_video_card_review
> If you get one, I want a full report!


*No hadn't seen THAT review yet, thanks for it







, as it further confirms what I was thinking ... that the TOXIC is a BEAST of 6950 card (even better than SOME 6970's)







... I only want it MORE now ... damn NewEgg for being Out Of Stock !







DAMN THEM TO HELL







.

As for the Blue PCB ... well there's always a can of RED Spray paint* !







*

*** Disclaimer, do not spray paint your PCB on your video card as you could fry it and most assuredly will void your warranty you dummy.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14762669*
> To hit clocks above 4.5 you normally want to turn PLL overvoltage on.


Mine would not resume from sleep when on Auto (default) so I switched to Disable (following AUS OC guide) and since then all is flawless and 4.6 rule all the way!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14765369*
> Mine would not resume from sleep when on Auto (default) so I switched to Disable (following AUS OC guide) and since then all is flawless and 4.6 rule all the way!


Yeah that is a known issue, PLL overvoltage can keep the machine from waking up... So never put it to sleep









If you ever want 5ghz you'll need it on, most people need it on for a multi above 45

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mostowizard

Look what the cat dragged in!! As some of you may know, I'm taking my current rig, changing a few things, and putting it in a Vulcan for a smaller, college friendly PC. At the same time, I'm buying a few more parts and putting them in the remainder of my old PC for my dad.

Guess which parts go in which and win a cool prize!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Lol, don't put anything less than a 2600k in it! Then get folding!!!

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14766752*
> Guess which parts go in which and win a cool prize!!


*Going off the parts list on your SIG RIG and the PHOTO you just posted, I'll guess ...*

*GOING IN YOUR NEW VULCAN*
=========================
CPU: Intel i5 2500k
Motherboard: Asus MaxIVGeneZ68








Graphics Card: Asus 6870 HD OC
Memory: 8GB G Skill Ripjaw X's 1600 (Looks like you switched out from the Vegeance







)
Power Supply: Seasonic 750W Non-Modular
Hard Drive: 1TB Seagate
Optical Drive: Asus 22x DVD
CoolingCPU: Hyper 212+
Case Cooling: the CoolerMaster 120mm's

*GOING IN DAD's CoolerMaster 690II*
==================================
CPU: Intel Pentium G850 Sandy Bridge 2.9GHz ??? _if you got Pops cheaper than that you're a_BAD _son_








Motherboard: Asus P8P67
Graphics Card: XFX HD 5670
Memory: ??? Whatever's left over








Power Supply: Corsair CX430
Hard Drive: looks like a 500 GB Seagate bare drive ?
Optical Drive: Looks like whatever was on Sale at NewEgg ?








CoolingCPU: Stock Intel
Case Cooling: the Cheap 120mm next to the CoolerMaster's

*So what do I win ?







*


----------



## JedixJarf

A pat on the back.









---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Korak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14763383*
> I'm thinking that what you are looking for is the *Internal PLL Overvolt* setting, since there isn't a *CPU Current Compatibility* listing. A 40% overvolt seems extreme though. My M4GZ/2600k (Corsair H60, push/pull fans) will run at 4.6Gz with this setting on disable. I haven't stressed it or run benchmarks, but others here have done the same, I think.
> 
> Where are you getting the advise to change "CPU Current Compatibility"?


Maybe its meant to be *DIGI+ VRM Current Protection* there you can adjust 100 to 150%


----------



## mostowizard

you win my everlasting respect. But you are wrong on one thing: the "cheap" fan is a Scythe S-Flex Ultra-highspeed, and it will be going on my heatsink to create a push-pull configuration.


----------



## mostowizard

oh and its a pentium G840 I got for like 70 bucks


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korak;14767149*
> Maybe its meant to be *DIGI+ VRM Current Protection* there you can adjust 100 to 150%


Yep same thing.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14767133*
> A pat on the back.


*That's NOT a " COOL PRIZE " !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14767212*
> you win my everlasting respect.


*and Neither is THAT !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14767212*
> But you are wrong on one thing: the "cheap" fan is a Scythe S-Flex Ultra-highspeed, and it will be going on my heatsink to create a push-pull configuration.


*Ahhh I couldn't see enough of it in your Photo, so I'd call it a PUSH.







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14767274*
> oh and its a pentium G840 I got for like 70 bucks


*... so you are a "BAD" son !







buy your dad a i5 2500k too.







*


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14762871*
> It is missing a setting the "CPU Current Compatibility" which should be set to 140%. I am unable to locate it in the Gene-Z motherboard bios.


It's there in every bios revision.... what you are looking for is under Digi + VRM/Power Control >>> Vcore Over-Current Protection.


----------



## mostowizard

buying him a 2500k would increase the overall cost of his system by 50%, and hes using it for basically email, maybe some HD video, and playing Civilization 4 and Rome: Total War. at 1400x900.


----------



## Krycek

Hi, Sorry for my English
My M4GZ will arrive soon as part of a new build and I have a couple questions:
Do You recommend to update the BIOS to 0403 ? I ask this because from Asus site: 0403 BIOS Enable the support of Intel Rapid Storage Technology version 10.6.0.1002 Release.
I will use a 64 GB M4 ssd and a member of this forum told me I need that driver. (I won't use Smart Response Technology)
It seems as if the update is required but I don't know.
Thanks for your help


----------



## mostowizard

stupid question: How do I know which side of a fan is intake and which is exhaust?? Should I just connect it to a PSU and put my hand near it? The last fan I installed was an antec tricool and I just googled it (I've never replaced case fans before, just bought them to add on, and only just antec tricools).


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14767667*
> stupid question: How do I know which side of a fan is intake and which is exhaust?? Should I just connect it to a PSU and put my hand near it? The last fan I installed was an antec tricool and I just googled it (I've never replaced case fans before, just bought them to add on, and only just antec tricools).


Should be a little arrow on one of the sides... If not it is normally the exhaust the side the bearing is on.

---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14767923*
> Should be a little arrow on one of the sides... If not it is normally the exhaust the side the bearing is on.


*Should be 2 arrows on the shroud somewhere, 1 for flow, 1 for rotation.
Visual of this ...







*

Keep in mind they won't stand out in Blue like this, and might be harder to see, but you get the idea.


----------



## Sin0822

exhaust is almost always on the side where the motor connects to the frame. I have never seen it any other way.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14768722*
> exhaust is almost always on the side where the motor connects to the frame. I have never seen it any other way.


So when are you selling me that board









---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14767667*
> stupid question: How do I know which side of a fan is intake and which is exhaust?? Should I just connect it to a PSU and put my hand near it? The last fan I installed was an antec tricool and I just googled it (I've never replaced case fans before, just bought them to add on, and only just antec tricools).


If you really want to make sure, connect the fan to the PSU, turn it on then dangle a length of toilet paper in front of the fan to see if it gets sucked in or blown away.


----------



## LocutusH

I was thinking this night and...

Would you drop the 2600K, and buy a 2500K... if you can go for an GTX570 instead of 560TI this way?

I did not research yet, how these 570's compare to the 560TI in terms of cooling and noise...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I'd keep the i7 2600k and get this card,* (_well when it's availible again_







)
*... according to what I've been reading, and these reviews,*

- http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/29/sapphire_toxic_hd6950_video_card_review/1
- http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd6950_toxic_2gb/
- http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd-6950-toxic-edition-2gb-review/
- http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31471
- http://www.motherboards.org/content/sapphire-radeon-hd-6950-toxic-video-card-review

*... it stomps its competition in the relevant price range* {GTX 560ti, other HD6950's, and GTX 570}*, and IF you can UNLOCK it and OverClock it ... it's able to produce equal or better gaming performance than the much more expensive cards* {HD 6970 & GeForce GTX 580} *at a fraction of the price.
















But then again ... THANKS to NEWEGG ... YOU CAN'T GET THIS CARD, right now !







*


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I'd keep the i7 2600k and get this card,* (_well when it's availible again_







) 
*... according to what I've been reading, and these reviews, *

- http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/..._card_review/1
- http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...950_toxic_2gb/
- http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...on-2gb-review/
- http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31471
- http://www.motherboards.org/content/...eo-card-review

*... it stomps its competition in the relevant price range *{GTX 560ti, other HD6950's, and GTX 570}*, and IF you can UNLOCK it and OverClock it ... it's able to produce equal or better gaming performance than the much more expensive cards *{HD 6970 & GeForce GTX 580}* at a fraction of the price.
















But then again ... THANKS to NEWEGG ... YOU CAN'T GET THIS CARD, right now !







*


Yeah, ive read reviews about that card too. But i am not really sure about its cooling noise. Look at tweaktowns review... its nothing special, or even louder than any other.
Price may be a selling point, but i am not in the USA, and it costs here about the same, as any other.
And, to be honest, i dont really trust ATI drivers... would like to go with nV this time. (this may sound baseless, but this is how i feel atm)


----------



## utnorris

Why not get this one?

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-6950_3R


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Why not get this one?

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-6950_3R


Too high for me... about 15mm over the screw backplate. Like many radeon 69* cards...


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey I just finished building my first PC and when I power on the PC, the Boot device LED turns on the mother bother and I get error 34 on the debug LED.

Is this because I haven't installed the OS yet or is there something else that's going wrong here??

Thanks...


----------



## Slow*Jim

A couple of noob Z68 questions - are you guys using the SSD caching? I have an Ocz Agility 128gb and a Samsung Spinpoint F3 - would I be better off just setting up the SSD as my OS/main drive and the F3 as a secondary, or using the SSD as a cache?

Also - I understand Lucidlogix Virtu is meant to increase graphics encoding performance - are you guys utilizing the switching technology for power saving as well or just plugging your monitors directly into your video cards?


----------



## snakemed

The codes are listed there (page 2-22)...

32 - 36 CPU post-memory initialization

Maybe your DIMMS aren't seated properly? Maybe you have a bad DIMM?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*


Hey I just finished building my first PC and when I power on the PC, the Boot device LED turns on the mother bother and I get error 34 on the debug LED.

Is this because I haven't installed the OS yet or is there something else that's going wrong here??

Thanks...


----------



## snakemed

If you read through the previous 227 pages of this thread, you will find much discussion of this option. You will also learn that most here are NOT using it and setting up their SSD as the OS drive. Many are using their HHDs as document storage and for less critical/frequently used programs.

I don't think there has been much discussion of Virtu, but I don't think it is popular and that most are simply using the onboard graphics or their GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14773387*
> A couple of noob Z68 questions - are you guys using the SSD caching? I have an Ocz Agility 128gb and a Samsung Spinpoint F3 - would I be better off just setting up the SSD as my OS/main drive and the F3 as a secondary, or using the SSD as a cache?
> 
> Also - I understand Lucidlogix Virtu is meant to increase graphics encoding performance - are you guys utilizing the switching technology for power saving as well or just plugging your monitors directly into your video cards?


----------



## tracingspirals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14773624*
> The codes are listed there (page 2-22)...
> 
> 32 - 36 CPU post-memory utilization
> 
> Maybe your DIMMS aren't seated properly?


Well, I put in the windows CD and it installed windows without much problem. I turned it off for now after the install as I'll take a break now (been building this for nearly 6hrs!) and will come back and install all the drivers and all and will post a few pics of the build here too!!

Also for now I'm just running it on intel's stock cooler. I'll install the Antec water cooler tomorrow possibly as that's gonna take another few hours of moving stuff around and more cable management!!


----------



## shadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14770212*
> *I'd keep the i7 2600k and get this card,* (_well when it's availible again_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *... according to what I've been reading, and these reviews,*
> 
> - http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/08/29/sapphire_toxic_hd6950_video_card_review/1
> - http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd6950_toxic_2gb/
> - http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-hd-6950-toxic-edition-2gb-review/
> - http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=31471
> - http://www.motherboards.org/content/sapphire-radeon-hd-6950-toxic-video-card-review
> 
> *... it stomps its competition in the relevant price range* {GTX 560ti, other HD6950's, and GTX 570}*, and IF you can UNLOCK it and OverClock it ... it's able to produce equal or better gaming performance than the much more expensive cards* {HD 6970 & GeForce GTX 580} *at a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again ... THANKS to NEWEGG ... YOU CAN'T GET THIS CARD, right now !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know its offtopic but the Sapphire Toxic 6950 is now instock if anyone was interested in purchasing it! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102951%20&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=Sapp6950


----------



## tracingspirals

Ok, I installed windows and it seems to be booting fine though I'm still getting a "AA" debug code on the mobo which in the guide says "reserved for ASL". Although I'm no longer getting the boot device LED anymore...

So is everything ok with my build??


----------



## Kvjavs

I'll be updating the list tonight. Just so you guys know.


----------



## IronAge

you may cut down boot time by disable Boot Logo and set Post Screen to 1 sec.

and configure boot device/SSD for hot plugin.


----------



## tracingspirals

If you wanna add me to the list, here's a pic of my mobo...
Also just to ask again, I'm getting the debug code "AA" on my mobo LED. Is this normal??


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14771573*
> Why not get this one?
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-6950_3R


*NOT the same, that card almost 100% for sure won't UNLOCK, while the TOXIC appears to maybe have somewhere around a 60-75% or better success rate at being UNLOCKED. The "DIRT" edition also is a dual 6 pin, while the "TOXIC" edition is a 6 + 8 pin power plug card, meaning it's that much closer to a HD6970 in reality. The "Dirt" edition may have a dual Fan cooler, but the "TOXIC" has Sapphire's VAPOR chamber cooler, and appears to work as well or better reading the reviews.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadius;14774160*
> I know its offtopic but the Sapphire Toxic 6950 is now instock if anyone was interested in purchasing it! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102951%20&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=Sapp6950


*Still shows OOS to me and I've had it on Auto Notify when they get 'em back in but I haven't got an email, so still no cards.









DAMN this guy ... http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1105475-got-my-new-sapphire-6950-toxics.html ... buys TWO and they BOTH Unlocked







I want that !
btw ... HE says they run cool, never get above 74c and also run quiet, has 2 and he can barely hear them, unless he cranks them up above 50% manually using TriXXX.

I'm getting more frustrated by the day, and I may just buy another HD 5770 or 6770 to run in Crossfire to give me a temp boost and get the system running so I can use it daily, and then wait and see what the HD 7xxx series cards are like in 4 to 6 months.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14776467*
> Also just to ask again, I'm getting the debug code "AA" on my mobo LED. Is this normal??


*yes ... that's the default when everything is running AAOK







at least I HOPE SO, because I get that same code when I have mine running







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14776019*
> I'll be updating the list tonight. Just so you guys know.


*I'm helping Kvjavs w/ updated owners listings ... so if anyone is left off the list please correct me, check if you're on PAGE #1 or on THIS list, if not and you should be please PM myself or Kvjavs w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way









- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
MerkageTurk, kevz0, Abula, WetMacula, yknot, and GrJohnso
*=========================
- NEED TO ADD / UPDATE {*as of 9/3/2011 @ 1:30 pm PST*} -*
*NocteVagus* - post #2193
*Chunkylad* - post #2199
*mostowizard* - post #2213 + post #2350 + post #2444* UPDATED *- 3*, new photos.
*NateN34* - post #2233* Photo WAS there ? Nate, you need to repost your photo for proof of ownership sorry !
*InediblePi* - post #2293
*chaliehorse55* - post #2302
*snakemed* - post #2311* UPDATED *- 2*, moved to NEW Fractal Arc Mini case, new photos.
*JedixJarf* - post #2323
*Sin0822* - post #2324
*tracingspirals* - post #2382
*SightUp* - post #2387
*aster* - post #2416
*UltraSwank* - post #2423
*Slow*Jim* - post #2441
*The Advocate* - post #2445
*Chipicao* - post #2448
*glide 1* - post #2453* UPDATED *- 2*, new photos.
*LocutusH* - post #2485* UPDATED *- 2*, new photo.
*cyclist14* - post #2519
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - Pics coming ?
*rysiu342* - FINALLY attached his CPU Cooler, waiting on Pics ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*MrLinky* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*starwa1ker* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Witch King* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*yugnat* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*bah73* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*b0yd07* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Krycek* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*herballs* - Pics coming ?
*Milton69* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*=======================
I hope that helps Kvjavs







*


----------



## snakemed

It won't help your mood, but here is another review of the TOXIC card:

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1352








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14776634*
> *Still shows OOS to me and I've had it on Auto Notify when they get 'em back in but I haven't got an email, so still no cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SightUp

Alright!

Here is a picture of my computer.










I immediately overclocked it to 4.8ghz. Here is a picture of that.










Here is a YouTube video of my BIOS settings.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuBfKjNr6no[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14778029*
> It won't help your mood, but here is another review of the TOXIC card: http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1352


























*Oh btw ... in additon to our MaxIVGeneZ68 group, everyone MIGHT want to keep this thread in their favorites list as well ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1042186-asus-z68-series-information-thread-drivers.html ... it's for ALL ASUS Z68 boards, but has updated drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews, and other usefull information you may want.







*


----------



## tracingspirals

I'm getting this not very loud but slightly annoying buzzing sound from the headphones when I connect them to my PC. It remains constant and doesn't change with turning up or down the volume. It sound kinda like some sorta electrical interference...

Could any of ye help me with where it might be coming from and how I could get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals;14779431*
> I'm getting this not very loud but slightly annoying buzzing sound from the headphones when I connect them to my PC. It remains constant and doesn't change with turning up or down the volume. It sound kinda like some sorta electrical interference...
> 
> Could any of ye help me with where it might be coming from and how I could get rid of it? Thanks.


Sounds like interference to me. Can happen if you have a router close to your pc. Or a microwave. Cordless phone. Try and move that kind of stuff as far away as possible. On board sound doesn't usually have EMI protection.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Is your system plugged into an UPS or are you plugged right into the wall or multi plug strip ? sometimes you can get that "electrical interference humming" from the current in the house wiring if it's not properly grounded.

Is it JUST in the headphones ? or do you get it from any built in speakers on your monitor also ?*


----------



## SightUp

Aw, no one even commented on my post.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Aw, no one even commented on my post.










*You posted ? *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14780144*
> Aw, no one even commented on my post.


That is a massive case you have for such a tiny board. Got any spectacular plans for it?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Try $2500.


*NOPE ... try $1,500 like I said








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121470
NewEgg has the ASUS MARS II dual GeForce GTX 580x2 (Fermi)

... there ya go snakemed your next card 
... and it's even got the BLACK & RED color scheme working for it







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*NOPE ... try $1,500 like I said








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121470
NewEgg has the ASUS MARS II dual GeForce GTX 580x2 (Fermi)

... there ya go snakemed your next card 
... and it's even got the BLACK & RED color scheme working for it







*


It can only be purchased in a combo though. I think there is a combo with some garbage software for like $1550 or something.

EDIT:
Here is the one. $1540.


----------



## utnorris

Well it's nice they are not price gouging you too much.


----------



## yugnat

Is this the same Crucial M4 model that folks in this thread have been recommending? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148442

Seems like a good deal on Shell Shocker... or would I be better of with an Intel 510? I'm looking for the most stable, reliable, least problematic SSD drive for my M4GZ. Any other brand / model? I'm still staying away from the Sandforce drives...









Thanks!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


Is this the same Crucial M4 model that folks in this thread have been recommending? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148442

Seems like a good deal on Shell Shocker... or would I be better of with an Intel 510? I'm looking for the most stable, reliable, least problematic SSD drive for my M4GZ. Any other brand / model? I'm still staying away from the Sandforce drives...









Thanks!


I'd pick it up for that price. It is the one other people here have.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Yeah I have it ... that's a good price / good buy, and it has the same MARVELL controller that the Intel 510 uses, so they're both good drives, really can't go wrong with either, plus the M4 just released new firmware that pushes the speeds up a little more as well, Woschdsubbn posted the link to it a couple pages back, and there's also like a 3 page debate about Crucial vs Intel SSD's back there too ... happy reading







*


----------



## yugnat

Thanks Ovlazek... I also like the Intel 510 120GB but after its rebate its still $60 more than the M4 on Shell Shocker. I don't know that the 510 is $60 better.

My build is not a huge rush so my other option is to wait and see if the Sandforce drives get their problems worked out or if anything else better comes along soon. I don't want to install Windows and all my other programs just to have to return a SSD that ends up having problems... what a PITA it is to have to reinstall everything because of problematic drives.


----------



## yugnat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Yeah I have it ... that's a good price / good buy, and it has the same MARVELL controller that the Intel 510 uses, so they're both good drives, really can't go wrong with either, plus the M4 just released new firmware that pushes the speeds up a little more as well, Woschdsubbn posted the link to it a couple pages back, and there's also like a 3 page debate about Crucial vs Intel SSD's back there too ... happy reading







*


Thanks Kings! I'm still on page 190... started at 1 just the other day, don't know if I'll ever catch up at the rate we're posting







I sure wish these SSD's were a little further along than they are... I'm so impatient


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


I don't know that the 510 is $60 better. 
... what a PITA it is to have to reinstall everything because of problematic drives.


*I don't think it is, might have a couple here that borderline disagree but it would be close at that price difference, and from everything I've read the NON-sandforce INTEL and then the CRUCIAL (none are SF I don't think ?) are the two LEAST Problematic and MOST Reliable SSD drives out there.*


----------



## mostowizard

Well I built most of my Vulcan. I call it the [email protected]#. Why you might ask? Because it was a [email protected]%&.

I bought an Antec 620, but my GPU was JUST barely too long to let the hoses pass through the space between it and the HD cage, so I had to route the hoses along the outside of the card. I'm confident they didn't bend or stretch too much, but it took almost half an hour to get right. I had to reinstall the RAM and hard drive probably 4 times each trying to get the 24 pin cable in properly, and (you'll see once I post pics) that little space between the MB and ODD cage is almost FILLED with wires. My sexy bright red Ripjaws X RAM is almost obscured by cables.

All of the above was just annoying, however I actually feel like I might have forced some of the PSU cables too hard and broken something. I KNOW I broke the clip on one of the PCIE x16 lanes (the little beige clip at the right side of the slot) trying to seat my 6870 properly. In theory, I didn't bend any pins or anything so it all should work, but we'll see tomorrow.

Ugh.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


Well I built most of my Vulcan. I call it the [email protected]#. Why you might ask? Because it was a [email protected]%&.


Welcome to SFF builds.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mostowizard*


I call it the [email protected]# ... Because it was a [email protected]%&.
I KNOW I broke the clip on one of the PCIE x16 lanes (the little beige clip at the right side of the slot) trying to seat my 6870 properly.


*"Little beige clip" ??? On the GeneZ ??? you sure you got the right MoBo ? *


----------



## IronAge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


I was thinking this night and...

Would you drop the 2600K, and buy a 2500K... if you can go for an GTX570 instead of 560TI this way?

I did not research yet, how these 570's compare to the 560TI in terms of cooling and noise...


I have got a Asus GTX560 TI DCII and a Zotac GTX570 AMP! Rev 2.

I will most likely compare the GTX560Ti DCII @ 900 MHz with the GTX570 @ ~850 MHz soon.

The Zotac GTX570 AMP! is really pretty small - i hope the temps will be ok in the SST TJ08-E.


----------



## mostowizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*"Little beige clip" ??? On the GeneZ ??? you sure you got the right MoBo ? *


Its actually more white now that I look at it. The clip on the end of the PCIe lane.


----------



## tracingspirals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Sounds like interference to me. Can happen if you have a router close to your pc. Or a microwave. Cordless phone. Try and move that kind of stuff as far away as possible. On board sound doesn't usually have EMI protection.


Nope, don't really have anything near the PC. My monitor doesn't have speakers and I don't have external speakers either, just headphones. Also it has gotten louder since last night







.
I'll try plugging it straight into the wall and see if it makes it any better...

Nope, the humming is still there on plugging the PC straight into the socket on the wall...









EDIT: Ok, I connected my headphones to my monitor, which uses the audio coming through the HDMI cable from my GTX570 card. This is clean, no humming or buzzing or anything. so the problem lies with the motherboard audio or some interference somewhere within the case...


----------



## Slow*Jim

Another noob question: the power connector next to the CPU is an 8-pin and comes half-covered from the factory. I just plugged in a 4-pin connector. Is there any disadvantage to this - am I depriving the MB of voltage or anything?


----------



## Weagle

Hi guys, I'm trying to finalize my decision on a Gene-Z (already purchased, but having second thoughts). I have a question on SLI on the Gene-Z.

I have a Corsair 650D case and I am thinking that I will eventually want to run two 560 ti video cards in SLI. Considering the 650D does not have a side fan, is heat going to be such a big issue on the Gene-Z that I should consider a full ATX board. I really like the Gene Z, but this one question has been nagging at me for the past 12 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weagle;14784062*
> Hi guys, I'm trying to finalize my decision on a Gene-Z (already purchased, but having second thoughts). I have a question on SLI on the Gene-Z.
> 
> I have a Corsair 650D case and I am thinking that I will eventually want to run two 560 ti video cards in SLI. Considering the 650D does not have a side fan, is heat going to be such a big issue on the Gene-Z that I should consider a full ATX board. I really like the Gene Z, but this one question has been nagging at me for the past 12 hours.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you thinking reference or non-reference coolers?
Reference will get hotter and the 650D doesn't have the best airflow.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14783795*
> Another noob question: the power connector next to the CPU is an 8-pin and comes half-covered from the factory. I just plugged in a 4-pin connector. Is there any disadvantage to this - am I depriving the MB of voltage or anything?


See manual page 2-34 and 2-44 where the latter show you can plug 4 or 8. My PS offered 8.


----------



## Weagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14784286*
> Are you thinking reference or non-reference coolers?
> Reference will get hotter and the 650D doesn't have the best airflow.


I was leaning towards the Asus or MSI cards. But I've heard about how tight they can be in SLI. I think I've decided to refuse delivery on the Gene-Z and go with the Asus p8z68-v Pro as it seems to have similar capabilities. Kind of sad to give it up, but I'd hate to have to fight temperatures down the road.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weagle;14784613*
> I was leaning towards the Asus or MSI cards. But I've heard about how tight they can be in SLI. I think I've decided to refuse delivery on the Gene-Z and go with the Asus p8z68-v Pro as it seems to have similar capabilities. Kind of sad to give it up, but I'd hate to have to fight temperatures down the road.


Honestly, that is probably for the best. SLI/CFX is a selling feature, but unless you are wc'ing I wouldn't. I had an X58A-UD3R with two GTX 570's right next to each other and the top card just got to toasty for my comfort.
To each their own though..


----------



## aster

May I join owners list?

I swear, there's a M4GZ in there!








Full specs in my sig



























Temperatures after playing some SC2 with [email protected]@1.35V (Yeah, that sucks...) :










SFF









EDIT : *Others shots with previous build (M3G + 875K)*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aster;14785351*
> May I join owners list?
> 
> I swear, there's a M4GZ in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full specs in my sig


Wow. I really like that rig. Is it all passive except for that one fan?


----------



## aster

Nope, it couldn't work :/

Pictures 1-2 is the actual rig with all stuff. Fans are there but hidden.
Pictures 3-4-5 shows old rig without fans.

I don't have pics showing all fans, so here is the list:
Two Scythe Slipstream Slim 120*120*12.5 in front between grill and rads for intake
One Nexus PWM 120*120*20 on the upper front rad so it's push/pull
Two Aerocool Streamliner 140*140*20 under the bottom 140 rads for intake
One Scythe slim 120 under PSU for exhaust
One Silverstone radial blower for exhaust

That's not a silent rig, as you can see on the HWM screen, fans are in 1000RPM range, but it's acceptable for me. I don't pay attention while I'm playing.
It's pretty heavy giving it's small size but i can easily take it to LAN parties with SUGO-PACK and my GF tolerates it since it's tiny


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14783795*
> Another noob question: the power connector next to the CPU is an 8-pin and comes half-covered from the factory. I just plugged in a 4-pin connector. Is there any disadvantage to this - am I depriving the MB of voltage or anything?


*YES ... I asked that question WAY BACK ... take the cap off and plug in both 4 pin conectors from your PSU.*


----------



## snakemed

It's big, too. Three slots - huge! Like the color, but the price... it sucks the oxygen out of the room!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14780334*
> *NOPE ... try $1,500 like I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121470
> NewEgg has the ASUS MARS II dual GeForce GTX 580x2 (Fermi)
> 
> ... there ya go snakemed your next card
> ... and it's even got the BLACK & RED color scheme working for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Gogetter

Im moments away from purchasing a MAXIMUS IV GENE Z systsem and just found this thread, I think you would all be the best people to run this past instead of me just taking a guess.

Im looking for a small quiet gaming system, i do not plan to OC.
My biggest consern is the CPU temperatures, how does the stock cooler go at cooling a stock clocked chip in a small case with high end parts? Do i really need a after marker cooler if im not going to OC? This is the biggest question plaguing my mind. If i did get a aftermarket cooler id be looking at something small.

Is anyone out there running the stock CPU cooler in a gaming case?
Below is my intended setup.

Parts confirmed in my mind:
MBoard: Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE Z
Case: Lian Li Black PC-A04
PSU: 850W Corsair AX-850 
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX PC-12800
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
SSD: 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 2.5inch SSD, SATAIII

Still thinking:
CPU HSF: Use stock cooler OR Scythe Samurai ZZ 3 OR ???
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX580 DirectCU II OR MSI GeForce GTX570 Twin-Frozr III


----------



## Ovlazek

@ Gogetter:

This is the budget cooler that you buy. For $30 you really can't go wrong with this as many people go to 4.5Ghz and beyond with it. I wouldn't use a stock cooler for anything but a nerdy paperweight.


----------



## UltraSwank

Well ladies and gents, I finally got all my parts and am in the process of putting it together!








Most of my parts from Newegg today:









Parts sprawled on my bed:









Proof that I am now one of you :3









And what I was able to do tonight after getting home from work, then gym, then dinner, and sc2 session lol: Stock fans out, Noctua fans in, optical drives in, card reader in, and psu in! 









The finalized specs after my orig post:
Case: LIAN LI PC-A05FNB Black 
Mobo: Maximus IV Gene-Z 
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K 
Vid Card: 2x MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB SATA III MLC - Cuz C300 was sold out and the M4 had good reviews, thanks KINGS FAN








Secondary HD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache (I somehow got 1 for free from amazon lol) + 2TB WD Green drive from current build
RAM: Corsair 16 GB Vengeance (Standard) 1600mhz PC3-12800 
PSU: Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 1200-Watt
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 
Lite-ON B-ray and DVDrw drives
Plus, replacing the stock 120mm case fans with Noctua fans and adding in a Noctua 140mm fan.
Card reader for lulz - Rosewill 74 in 1


----------



## utnorris

Nice. Have fun with the build.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltraSwank*












*







HEY !!! no fair YOU GOT A SupremeFX X-Fi 2 STICKER ???







*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gogetter*


Im moments away from purchasing a MAXIMUS IV GENE Z systsem and just found this thread, I think you would all be the best people to run this past instead of me just taking a guess.

Im looking for a small quiet gaming system, i do not plan to OC.
My biggest consern is the CPU temperatures, how does the stock cooler go at cooling a stock clocked chip in a small case with high end parts? Do i really need a after marker cooler if im not going to OC? This is the biggest question plaguing my mind. If i did get a aftermarket cooler id be looking at something small.

Is anyone out there running the stock CPU cooler in a gaming case?
Below is my intended setup.

Parts confirmed in my mind:
MBoard: Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE Z
Case: Lian Li Black PC-A04
PSU: 850W Corsair AX-850 
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX PC-12800
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
SSD: 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 2.5inch SSD, SATAIII

Still thinking:
CPU HSF: Use stock cooler OR Scythe Samurai ZZ 3 OR ???
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX580 DirectCU II OR MSI GeForce GTX570 Twin-Frozr III


Stock coolers are designed to provide sufficient cooling for the processor they are shipped with and, certainly in this case, little more.

Yes, it is enough on its own. No, you don't need an aftermarket one. Like Ovlazek, though, I'd rather pay a bit more and know that I'm getting something that isn't crap. It's always comforting to know that you have something that will exceed your needs, even if it's only by a little bit. Just don't go and buy a $100 cooler, as that's OBVIOUSLY excessive.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







HEY !!! no fair YOU GOT A SupremeFX X-Fi 2 STICKER ???







*


I was just going to comment on that.

Clearly, he knows somebody at ASUS.


----------



## Gogetter

Thanks for the quick advice Ovlazek & RussellG.
It looks like im better of with a budget cooler by the looks.

I was looking at the Scythe Samurai ZZ as its small (under 500g) and quiet.
Ive read some good things about it and I dont have much room in the case for tower coolers.

The heatsink will have to overhang one of the boards black heatsinks
























This is the only two directions it can be placed so that it doesnt hit the ram or the video card.


















As you can see there is room for the heatsink to overhang components.
If possible i was after a few dimensions from people with the board.
I was wanting to know how high the black heatsinks on the board are to see if this cooler could actualy fit on the board overhanging one.

Would be a great help if somone could supply that information as I am unable to find it anywhere.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogetter;14793512*
> I dont have much room in the case for tower coolers.


The user nagle3092 might be able to give you better perpective as he also had the A04N (not with the Gene Z), from his post, The Mighty Mini Build Log, you can fit a tower like the Noctua NH-U9B SE 2, also in his new build, he is usng a NH-C14 in case you like that style (again not with the gene z, not sure if both fans would clear with the mobo heatsins).


----------



## LocutusH

Gogetter:
I would not recommend that Scythe cooler (depending on your CPU). It does not offer any good cooling performance.
There are a lot better topdown blowers, if you want this type... anyways, if the only reason for going such a cooler is the size and weight, go for a small water kit. Like Corsair H series, or Antec H2O.
Ive had the Rasetsu from Scythe (btw, thats also compatible with the gene-z!) for a short time, and thats HUGE, with a 120mm topdown blower, and even that came nowhere near ANY good performing coolers (not to mention top coolers like the small water kits, or noctuas and others 120-140mm tower like star destroyers).
The Samurai ZZ with the 92mm fan will be even louder, and hotter.


----------



## LocutusH

Had the Vengeance 8GB red kit on amazon.de for 32 EUR (new kit!), didnt believe my eyes...made the order asap... right before checking out, site does not go forward, cant check out... they removed the offer, and set it back to 61 EUR








(still searchable, and in the list 32 eur, but once you open the product, its 61..)


----------



## snakemed

I like the case choice - different and interesting!

About the Hydro: It will cost you a few bucks more, but it will be effective, create far less noise and you won't have the "fit problems" you are concerned about with the air coolers you are considering.









You could have gotten a Corsair H60 for less than $55. at Newegg through August 31st. I think they are still reasonable at about $65 or so. If it would work in your case, I would consider it - quiet and effective. If you want it to cool even better under load, set-up a push/pull fan arrangement. That is what I have done with an H60 in an Arc Mini. Lots of us have done this with success. Good luck whatever you decide!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogetter;14793512*
> Thanks for the quick advice Ovlazek & RussellG.
> It looks like im better of with a budget cooler by the looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is room for the heatsink to overhang components.


----------



## tricolorpf

Hello,
3 pin fans work in Maximus gene-z? Do It reduces the fan speed?


----------



## snakemed

Your 3-pin connector fans will work via the five motherboard headers, and yes, _it does_ allow for fan speed control via Qfan.









The 3-pin connectors can be fitted onto each of the motherboard's 4-pin headers, leaving one exposed pin (this will be obvious when you go to make the connection - it can really only fit one way without undo force, etc.).

The fan speed for the three case fan headers can then be controlled via qfan in the BIOS, i.e., slower for idle (no load) and faster under load allowing the computer to be quieter when not under load.

You can also control the two CPU fan headers, but I decided not to run those at slower speed for idle versus at load, since one CPU header is connected to a Corsair H60 pump and the other is connected, via a splitter, to two fans set-up in a push/pull to cool the radiator - it didn't make any sense to slow these down and they aren't particularly loud anyway.

I wanted all PWN 4-pin fans, but the Arc Mini comes with 3-pin connector fans, so replacing all the fans would be an added expense that I didn't need, especially when Qfan works so well anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tricolorpf;14796942*
> Hello,
> 3 pin fans work in Maximus gene-z? Do It reduces the fan speed?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Yes, it works very fine with 3pin Noctua NF-P14 and NF-P12 fans from DH-14 cpu heatsink and also with Arctic Cooling Arctic F case fans.
And for your info: If the fans run at full level, the UEFI BIOS was resetted...


----------



## tricolorpf

snakemed and Woschdsubbn, thanks.


----------



## snakemed

Many of your _confirmed components_ are the same as I selected (red) for my build and I think you will be happy with them.

What size rear exhaust fans will fit in the PC-A04? Is it smaller than 120mm? That, and the side door fan option, were factors for my selection of the Arc Mini for my build.

As to the CPU cooler, I agree with others that have commented that, if you are concerned with heat, then this is one component to upgrade.

Good luck with your build! Cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogetter;14791539*
> Is anyone out there running the stock CPU cooler in a gaming case? Below is my intended setup.
> 
> Parts confirmed in my mind:
> MBoard: Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE Z
> Case: Lian Li Black PC-A04
> PSU: 850W Corsair AX-850
> RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipjawsX PC-12800
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
> SSD: 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 2.5inch SSD, SATAIII
> 
> Still thinking:
> CPU HSF: Use stock cooler OR Scythe Samurai ZZ 3 OR ???
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX580 DirectCU II OR MSI GeForce GTX570 Twin-Frozr III


----------



## IronAge

For that Setup either top blow Cooler like Noctua NH-C14 or Corsair H50/H60.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gogetter*


As you can see there is room for the heatsink to overhang components.
If possible i was after a few dimensions from people with the board.
I was wanting to know how high the black heatsinks on the board are to see if this cooler could actualy fit on the board overhanging one.

Would be a great help if somone could supply that information as I am unable to find it anywhere.



You've certainly done your homework.

The beauty of a blower cooler like that is the fan will also push air across the black heatsinks, thus cooling the motherboard's power components. While this is something that you'd mostly care about when overclocking, it certainly can't hurt!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I'd use the NOCTUA NH-C12P SE14 {High End} or COOLER MASTER GeminII S RR-CCH-PBU1-GP {Budget} as they give you 40mm of clearance compared to your 29mm using that Scythe Samurai ZZ.*


----------



## Slow*Jim

Finally got my new build all buttoned up. Had a couple issues with my G.skill sniper ram (thought I had a bad stick) but it seems to have corrected itself. Everything running smoothly now @4.6ghz with the auto-overclock


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Nice little mini rig*


----------



## Slow*Jim

Gracias! Had an issue with the OS install that quickly pointed towards a bad optical drive, so I ran out to Micro Center and picked up a little external USB dvd-r for $35 and it worked like a charm. I like not having an optical drive anyways. My storage drive is external as well, helps keep things clean in my case. The build quality on the Fractal Design cases is astounding - reminds me of an Audi. Makes my old Lian Li look like a beat up Honda.


----------



## mostowizard

Well the [email protected]#@! is a LOT less of a [email protected][email protected]#. I got out some tape, some cardboard, and some hope and got the thing looking and sounding a lot better. Initially my front intake fan was RIDICULOUSLY loud, so I had to rewire my fans so that it was connected to the controller.

Before beautification:

















After (only the third picture is truly up to date):

























To do list:
- install drivers (ugh, I hate this part)
- buy some sort of lighting kit (taking recommendations)
- maybe making the power supply look better (although with the side on it is REALLY hard to tell it's not black)


----------



## The Advocate

Can I be added to the list? Some of you might have seen my build in the HTPC forum (spec are in sig)...














































That was at first build, when I was realizing what a pain in the ass SFF builds are, especially re: cable management. I have since added my old 9800GT, and I'm waiting on BF3 becnhmarks before I upgrade the GPU. I've got my eye on the Asus 560Ti Top though. Even with no case window, I love the black/red scheme. It's also small enough to fit in there comfortably.

I am just getting into tweaking my board now. Have a question about the BIOS - I enabled the Extreme Tweak Turbo profile @ 4.6GHz... how can I test the stability and monitor it? Since I've not forced the constant multiplier, I've yet to see a CPU-Z showing the 4.6GHz....


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14804789*
> Well the [email protected]#@! is a LOT less of a [email protected][email protected]#. I got out some tape, some cardboard, and some hope and got the thing looking and sounding a lot better. Initially my front intake fan was RIDICULOUSLY loud, so I had to rewire my fans so that it was connected to the controller.
> 
> Before beautification:
> pic
> 
> After (only the third picture is truly up to date):
> pic
> 
> To do list:
> - install drivers (ugh, I hate this part)
> - buy some sort of lighting kit (taking recommendations)
> - maybe making the power supply look better (although with the side on it is REALLY hard to tell it's not black)


Just be sure, that your antec tubes dont touch anything hot on your VGA.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14803682*
> Finally got my new build all buttoned up. Had a couple issues with my G.skill sniper ram (thought I had a bad stick) but it seems to have corrected itself. Everything running smoothly now @4.6ghz with the auto-overclock


Cool! What was wrong with the ram? Was in wrong slot or you did not use the X.M.P. profile? I also have the Sniper, 1866MHz @ 1.5v.


----------



## Chipicao

Bought mine a few weeks ago:
  

I still have a lot to do, like buy a new PSU and more importantly a CPU cooler. I have a hard time choosing one because of clearance issues, and I noticed most of you guys have a Corsair H80.
Mounting the rad at the back of my case is definitely a no-go because it would suck out all the hot air from my GPU (around 60°C). So I figured I could try to install it at the front of the case, where it would pull in cold air. The only problem is I don't know if the tube length would allow it.

Could someone please help me out and measure their H80 tubes with a piece of string? I'm interested in the length from these marked points:


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14806994*
> Bought mine a few weeks ago:
> pics
> I still have a lot to do, like buy a new PSU and more importantly a CPU cooler. I have a hard time choosing one because of clearance issues, and I noticed most of you guys have a Corsair H80.
> Mounting the rad at the back of my case is definitely a no-go because it would suck out all the hot air from my GPU (around 60°C). So I figured I could try to install it at the front of the case, where it would pull in cold air. The only problem is I don't know if the tube length would allow it.
> 
> Could someone please help me out and measure their H80 tubes with a piece of string? I'm interested in the length from these marked points:
> pic


AFAIK the corsairs are all around 300mm. The Antec H2O 620 is 330mm, and somewhat flexibler.


----------



## Chipicao

Thanks, but it's going to be a tight fit and that's why I need exact numbers. Plus, Google already found me "around 28cm" and "around 24" so I don't know which one to trust.


----------



## LocutusH

The Antec's 330mm is sure, since i have it









Look for H80 reviews. I am pretty sure they are 300mm.


----------



## Chipicao

I already looked at a lot of reviews, but it seems nobody bothered to check the tube length.
Big mistake on a reviewer's part IMO...

L.E. Scratch that, I managed to find one review where the measured length is 9.5" or around 24cm. A bit short but I think it might just fit.


----------



## glide 1

Finally got my system up and running. It was a tight fit with the long 6950 so had to fabricate a fan/radiator bracket.

All in all i am very happy with this system, and im so happy i went with this board.

Still trying to find a good 24/7 clock for the cpu, so far it looks like i can run at 4.8ghz'ish on about 1.38v with temps in the low 60's - prime95.

some pics:







































specs are in my sig below....


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14806791*
> Cool! What was wrong with the ram? Was in wrong slot or you did not use the X.M.P. profile? I also have the Sniper, 1866MHz @ 1.5v.


No idea. I unplugged everything and unscrewed the mobo from my case to install my HSF (left the ram in) and when I went to start it back up, it wouldn't boot at all and the DRAM indicator light was on. I cleared CMOS to no avail and switched the sticks around to different slots trying to determine if it was a bad stick or a bad slot. One of the sticks appeared to be bad but then it magically booted with both sticks in and haven't had an issue since. I have the 1600 sticks with timings and voltage manually set


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14807750*
> I already looked at a lot of reviews, but it seems nobody bothered to check the tube length.
> Big mistake on a reviewer's part IMO...
> 
> L.E. Scratch that, I managed to find one review where the measured length is 9.5" or around 24cm. A bit short but I think it might just fit.


Unless you have a specific case airflow path you are looking for, you could always switch the fans around so that they pull air from the opposite side of the radiator.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14807194*
> flexibler


I like this word that you have invented.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


I still have a lot to do, like buy a new CPU cooler. I have a hard time choosing one because of clearance issues, and I noticed most of you guys have a Corsair H80.
Mounting the rad at the back of my case is definitely a no-go because it would suck out all the hot air from my GPU (around 60Â°C). So I figured I could try to install it at the front of the case, where it would pull in cold air. The only problem is I don't know if the tube length would allow it.

Could someone please help me out and measure their H80 tubes with a piece of string? I'm interested in the length from these marked points:




Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


Thanks, but it's going to be a tight fit and that's why I need exact numbers. Plus, Google already found me "around 28cm" and "around 24" so I don't know which one to trust.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


I already looked at a lot of reviews, but it seems nobody bothered to check the tube length.
L.E. Scratch that, I managed to find one review where the measured length is 9.5" or around 24cm. A bit short but I think it might just fit.


*Worst case ... the ends are barbed and you COULD just take off the tubing and install LONGER tubing







... I know it's more work







and you'd have to refill the system, but I've seen people mod the Corsair units before, looked to be similar to doing basic water cooling unit just cheaper. But again that's a WORST CASE scenario







, most likely you'll figure out a way to get it working without doing that, like maybe an extra fan shroud installed in front to extend you another 10mm or something. Using something like this ...







*

*
================================================== =====================

EDIT: WOW ... glide 1 ... that's one of the cleaner setups I've seen, impressive great custom cable work also, you do it yourself ? or buy them pre-made somewhere ? either way VERY NICE !







*
*
================================================== =====================

EDIT #2: Btw, Kvjavs, my Owners list update for you - http://www.overclock.net/14777610-post2385.html - is current as of 9/3/2011 @ 1:30 pm PST includes up to "glide 1's" build photo updates.







*


----------



## Chipicao

@Ovlazek Thanks, but reversing the fans wouldn't do any good either, as they would be sitting right beneath the PSU and recirculating some/most of its air.
I am confident that they are long enough for me to mount the rad at the front of the case, and if not I could always use a shroud or something similar.

@LA_Kings_Fan I was thinking exactly the same







Let's hope it won't come to that, although refilling the system might not be a bad idea seeing how many people complain about air inside...

I almost forgot, this is the review I found where the tube length is measured (just in case anyone else needs it).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*BTW ... thanks again to EVERYONE who offered up helpful advice and comments on my quest for a new Graphics Card ... I finally got lucky late Thursday night/Friday Morning at 2 am pst on NewEgg when the TOXIC HD 6950 was in stock again for a minute, and I grabed one, and the 2 free games, and the rebate ... so hopefully I'll pick it up on Tuesday and report back.*


----------



## Chipicao

Where, I don't see any?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


Where, I don't see any?


*Was that to me ? about the Toxic card ? IF SO ... yeah I know they went OOS again by the time I got up in the morning, I suggest if anyone wants one, to look after midnight PST, as I think NewEgg does their update to the web site at this time.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


I already looked at a lot of reviews, but it seems nobody bothered to check the tube length.
Big mistake on a reviewer's part IMO...

L.E. Scratch that, I managed to find one review where the measured length is 9.5" or around 24cm. A bit short but I think it might just fit.


*Guess you didn't look at the MANUFACTURERS website huh ?














*

http://www.corsair.com/cooling/hydro...pu-cooler.html

Quote:



*Frequently Asked Questions*
*Top Questions*
_How long are the hoses on the *H60*?_
The hoses on the H60 measure about 11.5 inches in length.

_How long is the tubing, fan power cable, and pump power cable on the *H50*?_
The tubing is 11-12 inches long.
The fan power cable is 10-11 inches long.
The pump power cable is 7-8 inches long.


*I'd assume the H80 would be the same ? no reason for it not to be ?

Edit: OK, also the Antec KÃœHLER H₂O 920 & KÃœHLER H₂O 620 both state ... Tubing Length: 13.0" / 330 mm *


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I'd assume the H80 would be the same ? no reason for it not to be ?*


Don't be so sure. The H50 has longer lengths than the H70. I'm not saying that the H60 is different than the H80, but without someone taking a measurement it's safe to say that they _could_ be different.


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*I'd assume the H80 would be the same ? no reason for it not to be ?*


Well they are NOT







Like I said, 24cm between my points of interest, ~26 from one end to the other. Check that link I posted.


----------



## snakemed

I looked into this as well, but went with a rear-mounted exhaust set-up instead. One option I saw someone else employ was to use a fan without the blades, etc. to extend like a shroud. You could try it if you have an extra fan you aren't using.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipicao*


@Ovlazek Thanks, but reversing the fans wouldn't do any good either, as they would be sitting right beneath the PSU and recirculating some/most of its air.
I am confident that they are long enough for me to mount the rad at the front of the case, and if not I could always use a shroud or something similar.

@LA_Kings_Fan I was thinking exactly the same







Let's hope it won't come to that, although refilling the system might not be a bad idea seeing how many people complain about air inside...

I almost forgot, this is the review I found where the tube length is measured (just in case anyone else needs it).


----------



## snakemed

Two in the morning? You had the fever bad! Was it an OpenBox deal?









Either way, congratulations! Now I hope it all works out as you planned.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*BTW ... thanks again to EVERYONE who offered up helpful advice and comments on my quest for a new Graphics Card ... I finally got lucky late Thursday night/Friday Morning at 2 am pst on NewEgg when the TOXIC HD 6950 was in stock again for a minute, and I grabed one, and the 2 free games, and the rebate ... so hopefully I'll pick it up on Tuesday and report back.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*









Two in the morning? You had the fever bad! Was it an OpenBox deal?








Either way, congratulations! Now I hope it all works out as you planned.










TY ... no *not *OB ... at least it better not be, I paid the retail and hope to get the rebate back in the mail, but I noticed my will call slip had *R* at the end of the item # which usually *IS* open box stuff ... if that's the case I'll refuse it and make them give me a HUGE discount or a *NEW *factory sealed box Card, because I'm sure no one would return one if they could have unlocked it to a *6*970. (_thank _U-tnorris)

See you're still looking ... best times used to be Mondays, *TUESDAYS *{best day} and sometimes Wednesday around 4 pm PST to hit the GPU open box updates, and it looks like NewEgg also does Weekday updates to the site for everything at midnight or so pacific time. Good luck on your search as well.


----------



## utnorris

@ LA Kings Fan - I think you mean unlock it to a HD6970, not HD5970.

To those that are thinking of refilling their H60 or other prefabbed units, keep in mind they use mixed metals, so you will need to put something that has anti-corrosive additives in it to avoid issues with mixing aluminum and copper in the same loop. Also, if you do take the tubing off and put new tubing back on, I would suggest either a t-line or a res to make bleeding and filling easier.

So I pulled my second HD6990 out last night to sell and put my two GTX480's back in. I figure they are good enough for what I do. The only real issue is that I cannot use the PCIe x4 slot now for a tuner card. I guess I will have to get a USB tuner now. Anyone have any suggestions on one that does get too hot, isn't uber expensive, say under $50?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Anyone know of a 92mm PWM Fan w/ BLUE LED's ?

I can find a few that fit 2 of the 3 requirements, but really can't seem to find one that is all three.









Then again* ... http://www.overclock.net/14797142-post2434.html ... with what *snakemed* is saying I guess maybe I miss read things in the Users Manual the first go around ? I thought you needed the 4 pin PWM fan's for Qfan to control them off the motherboard ? or is that for individual control, and w/ 3 pins you control the set of "_ca*se fan headers*_" at one speed and the "_*CPU fan headers*_" at another speed ? I somehow thought I read to control each fan individually you needed PWM fans, otherwise what's the point of PWM fans if the Gene Boards software can override that ?


----------



## gordonash

Im building a new system with this motherboard and an i7 2600k cooled via a Antec 620. I will not be doing any extreme overclocking. Just want to get a moderate amount of overclock which wont tax the hardware too much. Im not into the overclocking scene, never tried it and am just interested into getting some extra 'free' oomph from my hardware as it seems designed to do so.

1600 ram seems to be the favourite speed to buy but with ram prices so low i thought i just as well buy something a little faster as ill be overclocking.

So with only a moderate amount of overclocking planned what speed ram would you recommend?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;14813643*
> 1600 ram seems to be the favourite speed to buy but with ram prices so low i thought i just as well buy something a little faster as ill be overclocking.
> So with only a moderate amount of overclocking planned what speed ram would you recommend?
> Many thanks in advance.


*These* ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231462 ... *OK a little pricey*







but *YOU* asked









Seriously, the User Manual states ... "_Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default_" ... so unless you really bump up the frequency or overclock your RAM doesn't that negate much of a boost ? *I don't know, I am asking* ... That plus the price difference is why I think most of us just stuck with 1600 MHz ? *or am I clueless here









Also I did up a fairly detailed listing of most of the common RAM choices MOST of us are using on the MaximusIVGeneZ68 ... see MY Post #2042* {_I updated it to include the_ *HEIGHT* _of the RAM also_}.


----------



## RussellG

It seems to me that, since we overclock primarily via multiplier adjustment these days, that ultra-fast memory isn't nearly as critical as it used to be. Getting 1600 over 1333 gives you some extra headroom, but I can't imagine a moderate overclocker needing much more than that (or even that).


----------



## Sin0822

until SB multiplier OCing wasn't very common, but now it is, sadly.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14814046*
> until SB multiplier OCing wasn't very common, but now it is, sadly.


Now unfortunately it's pretty much the only way to play, thanks intel.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## utnorris

I am glad SB is OC via multi versus FSB. FSB overclocking always introduced other potential issues into the mix, with multi overclocking it's pretty straight forward and you are only really effecting the cpu. While purest might not like it and call it "Too easy" I like being able to get an additional 1300Mhz out of my chip for free. I remember the old days when you were lucky to get 10-20% overclock and you had to work at it making sure all your other components were not being thrown out of whack.


----------



## herballs

i just build my first sandy bridge with this gene motherboard. i've downloaded all the drivers, but there is no sound coming out. i've tried changing the bios and i messed around with the settings and still no luck.

im using windows 7 unltimate 64 bit. could it be a driver issue? i've downloaded the lastest drivers on the asus website.

please help?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14809221*
> I like this word that you have invented.


Lol







Sorry, maybe i mixed some german and english? These are not my main language


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14813443*
> *Anyone know of a 92mm PWM Fan w/ BLUE LED's ?
> 
> I can find a few that fit 2 of the 3 requirements, but really can't seem to find one that is all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again* ... http://www.overclock.net/14797142-post2434.html ... with what *snakemed* is saying I guess maybe I miss read things in the Users Manual the first go around ? I thought you needed the 4 pin PWM fan's for Qfan to control them off the motherboard ? or is that for individual control, and w/ 3 pins you control the set of "_ca*se fan headers*_" at one speed and the "_*CPU fan headers*_" at another speed ? I somehow thought I read to control each fan individually you needed PWM fans, otherwise what's the point of PWM fans if the Gene Boards software can override that ?


The fans can be controlled via voltage too. The PWM is just an extra. My old Gigabyte MB can also control te 3 pin coolink SWIF2 on the 4pin sys_fan header via voltage







So i guess the Gene-Z does that even better, maybe on all fan headers?


----------



## snakemed

LAKF, you are encountering problems that I found when looking for specific properties when buying case fans. Responding to a post I made, someone else pointed out that Qfan would work.









In the BIOS (monitor section), you can set _*lower limits*_ for case and CPU fans via these specific headers (as low as 500rpms). Since I have my Corsair H60 connected to the CPU headers, I didn't set those as low as I did the case fans. Upon reboot, it slowed the case fan speeds and quieted my computer.

As I understand it, the 4-pin PWM fans work automatically based upon logic incorporated on the motherboard. I wanted to run my case fans using this technology, but couldn't find the fans I wanted in PWM form.









Maybe this technology is just too new yet?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14813443*
> *Anyone know of a 92mm PWM Fan w/ BLUE LED's ?
> 
> I can find a few that fit 2 of the 3 requirements, but really can't seem to find one that is all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again* ... http://www.overclock.net/14797142-post2434.html ... with what *snakemed* is saying I guess maybe I miss read things in the Users Manual the first go around ? I thought you needed the 4 pin PWM fan's for Qfan to control them off the motherboard ? or is that for individual control, and w/ 3 pins you control the set of "_ca*se fan headers*_" at one speed and the "_*CPU fan headers*_" at another speed ? I somehow thought I read to control each fan individually you needed PWM fans, otherwise what's the point of PWM fans if the Gene Boards software can override that ?


----------



## snakemed

LocutusH, I saw the "new word" you created, too - no need to apologize. You simply mashed a couple of words together that described your meaning well - we all understood it perfectly!

I'd say your understanding of english was pretty good - better than you think!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14815937*
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe i mixed some german and english? These are not my main language


----------



## snakemed

I think you have this exactly correct!







Thanks again for another updated list, too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14813769*
> *These* ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231462 ... *OK a little pricey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but *YOU* asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the User Manual states ... "_Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default_" ... so unless you really bump up the frequency or overclock your RAM doesn't that negate much of a boost ? *I don't know, I am asking* ... That plus the price difference is why I think most of us just stuck with 1600 MHz ? *or am I clueless here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I did up a fairly detailed listing of most of the common RAM choices MOST of us are using on the MaximusIVGeneZ68 ... see MY Post #2042* {_I updated it to include the_ *HEIGHT* _of the RAM also_}.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14815937*
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe i mixed some german and english? These are not my main language


English is fun that way. You take spelling rules that apply to most words and use them in a predictable way, but it turns out it isn't a word at all. That's why I like German -- it's much more consistent in how words are put together. English is just wacky...

I wasn't criticizing -- I really did like the word! Its meaning was clear, but shorter than if it had been written "correctly".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herballs;14815915*
> i just build my first sandy bridge with this gene motherboard. i've downloaded all the drivers, but there is no sound coming out. i've tried changing the bios and i messed around with the settings and still no luck.
> 
> im using windows 7 unltimate 64 bit. could it be a driver issue? i've downloaded the lastest drivers on the asus website.
> 
> please help?


Maybe sure you install the Realtek drivers and THEN install the Creative X-Fi drivers.


----------



## snakemed

Exactly! Well said, RussellG!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14819649*
> English is fun that way. You take spelling rules that apply to most words and use them in a predictable way, but it turns out it isn't a word at all. That's why I like German -- it's much more consistent in how words are put together. English is just wacky...
> 
> I wasn't criticizing -- I really did like the word! *Its meaning was clear, but shorter than if it had been written "correctly"*.


----------



## snakemed

I think the answer is more simple. Lots of Win7 Ultimate 64-bit users here that don't have this issue. You will find that there has been quite a lot of discussion of the issue on this thread, so you might learn the answer by reviewing those posts (...using the search function, maybe?). I think most solved the problem by installing some drivers, etc. in specific order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herballs;14815915*
> i just build my first sandy bridge with this gene motherboard. i've downloaded all the drivers, but there is no sound coming out. i've tried changing the bios and i messed around with the settings and still no luck.
> 
> im using windows 7 unltimate 64 bit. could it be a driver issue? i've downloaded the lastest drivers on the asus website.
> 
> please help?


----------



## LocutusH

Did some work on my new build today








Still missing a lot of parts, but...
Marked everything on the case, that i need to cut... its time for modding it.








Unfortunatelly, i have only 90mm from case front to the MB. Two 25mm fans, a 30mm rad only allows for a <10mm shroud, wich i have to mill.
I plan the following airflow on the antec:
case->sickleflow->shroud->rad->swif2
I hope i will be able to run them on low rpm's.

Any ideas, how to screw them together? I need to reduce vibrations somehow, but no chance, that 4 silicon fan pins would hold the whole installation... will have to use very long M3 screws, and... dont know.


----------



## gordonash

Thanks for the memory speed replies, my wallet thanks you. Also the overclocking talk about only changing the multiplier was also helpful.

On that note, wanting to only moderately overclock my system what multiplier should i be aiming for on my gene-x and 2600k. Also will i be expected to play about with voltages or is that only for the advanced overclocker?

Thanks.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14819954*
> Unfortunatelly, i have only 90mm from case front to the MB. Two 25mm fans, a 30mm rad only allows for a <10mm shroud, wich i have to mill.
> 
> I plan the following airflow on the antec: case->sickleflow->shroud->rad->swif2
> 
> Any ideas, how to screw them together? I need to reduce vibrations somehow, but no chance, that 4 silicon fan pins would hold the whole installation... will have to use very long M3 screws, and... dont know.


*Not sure I understand what you're trying to do ?

You have 90mm clearance from Case Front to the edge of the Motherboard, in which you want to install your Antec KÜHLER H2O Radiator and push/pull fans, correct ?

And the Fan/Rad/Fan combo = 25mm/30mm*{_Antec claims it's_ 27mm _btw_}*/25mm = 80mm ... So why do you need ANY kind of shroud inbetween ? I don't get that part ?

As for reducing vibrations, they make these Silicone Anti-Vibration Kits you could try.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gordonash*


Also the overclocking talk about only changing the multiplier was also helpful.
On that note, wanting to only moderately overclock my system what multiplier should i be aiming for on my gene-x and 2600k. Also will i be expected to play about with voltages or is that only for the advanced overclocker?
Thanks.


*Read the replies *{_especially _Rhialto's







}* to SightUp starting w/ Post #2142 going on through 'til about Post #2168. It's pretty simple and straight forward to get a moderate overclock on the i7 2600k. *


----------



## Witch King

Hey Club,

I'm about to be an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z owner









I just have two questions:

1- How is the quality of the on-board sound card? Is it good enough for gaming?

2- I was thinking of disabling IGPU. Is it worth having it enabled? I've read that fps drops a little during gaming while IGPU is enabled. (Btw, my GPU is GTX 580)


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


Hey Club,

I'm about to be an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z owner









I just have two questions:

1- How is the quality of the on-board sound card? Is it good enough for gaming?

2- I was thinking of disabling IGPU. Is it worth having it enabled? I've read that fps drops a little during gaming while IGPU is enabled. (Btw, my GPU is GTX 580)


Sound is fine, unless you're an audiophile, then you'll hate it.

I disabled my iGPU. Virtu doesn't seem worth the hassle.


----------



## bufu994

Hey guys I have a problem setting up my speakers :S 
I have Logitech G51 so only the 3 normal analog cables.
so yea most of the stuff is for 2 speakers and I like only hear from the center and sometimes from the others ....
on my other pc (with the Gigabyte 890FXA UD5 ) I had an option to chose as what to use each thing I connect to the back ... 
so like on each of the 3 cables I had the option to make them all work like the same thing and it was fine no surround but at least I could use all of my speakers....
and only like 5% of all the stuff I listen has 5.1 .... 
ohh and if it matters I'm usually using VLC


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14820209*
> *Not sure I understand what you're trying to do ?
> 
> You have 90mm clearance from Case Front to the edge of the Motherboard, in which you want to install your Antec KÜHLER H2O Radiator and push/pull fans, correct ?
> 
> And the Fan/Rad/Fan combo = 25mm/30mm*{_Antec claims it's_ 27mm _btw_}*/25mm = 80mm ... So why do you need ANY kind of shroud inbetween ? I don't get that part ?
> 
> As for reducing vibrations, they make these Silicone Anti-Vibration Kits you could try.*


The shroud is needed to eliminate the dead spot in the middle of the rad, where the fans motor is. Ive read here in some watercooling topics, that it helps 3-4°C.
Is that silicon frame any good? I mean, even if i put that on a fan, it will be still connected with a metal screw to the case, so... it does not sound logical, that it would eliminate any vibrations.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14813769*
> *These* ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231462 ... *OK a little pricey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but *YOU* asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the User Manual states ... "_Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default_" ... so unless you really bump up the frequency or overclock your RAM doesn't that negate much of a boost ? *I don't know, I am asking* ... That plus the price difference is why I think most of us just stuck with 1600 MHz ? *or am I clueless here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I did up a fairly detailed listing of most of the common RAM choices MOST of us are using on the MaximusIVGeneZ68 ... see MY Post #2042* {_I updated it to include the_ *HEIGHT* _of the RAM also_}.


what that just means is if you enable xmp, instead of defaulting to it's specs (2200MHz) it will default to 2133 due to sandy bridge cpu behavior. All you have to do is bump up blck to 103.2 and you'll have your 2200MHz.

600 dollars for ram is very pricey... i wouldn't buy it unless it was required of me to do so for work/school

EDIT: difference between 1600MHz and 2200MHz is substantial when it comes to benches... imo it will be substantial enough to notice in OS and in games.. you will notice things are a little snappier in OS, and fps will increase a few fps


----------



## NateN34

Ah, I see what happened, my picture was hosted on my website, which I was in the process of moving. Was wondering why I wasn't on the list







.

Will upload again whenever I get home in the next few days.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*OK LocutusH ... how about getting something like this







Nexus Beamair and cutting out the extension honeycomb grid part ... it's 22mm and if you cut that 1/2 off 11mm








... so 25mm / 11mm / 27mm / 25mm = 78mm and you've got your clearance.

I got the silicon things on a couple of my case fans, and yeah they dampen the noise/vibration of the fan against the metal case. They do seem to work IMO. But it would add another 1mm or 2 ?*


----------



## aster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;14808307*
> Finally got my system up and running. It was a tight fit with the long 6950 so had to fabricate a fan/radiator bracket.
> 
> All in all i am very happy with this system, and im so happy i went with this board.


Very nice! Really good wiring job!








Now there's room for another 6950!
MOAR Pics!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;14820131*
> On that note, wanting to only moderately overclock my system what multiplier should i be aiming for on my gene-x and 2600k. Also will i be expected to play about with voltages or is that only for the advanced overclocker?


For moderate (ie 4.2 or 4.6) there is a single setting that will do that for you. If you want more than 4.6, you will need more time to play with many settings and test over and over for stability.


----------



## H2lium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;14808307*
> Finally got my system up and running. It was a tight fit with the long 6950 so had to fabricate a fan/radiator bracket.
> 
> All in all i am very happy with this system, and im so happy i went with this board.
> 
> Still trying to find a good 24/7 clock for the cpu, so far it looks like i can run at 4.8ghz'ish on about 1.38v with temps in the low 60's - prime95.
> 
> some pics:
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> specs are in my sig below....


awesome build you have there glide. Do you have any more pictures ? would be great.

Or maybe a worklog somewhere? I'm planning a nearly identical buid


----------



## Milton69

Hello everyone, i'm new to the forum and would like to ask for some advise hehe. i'm building a new pc. i dont have much cash so i am buying the items 1at a time.
this is what i have bought atm:

CPU, intel i5-2500k
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

PSU, Corsair HX750
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139010

Gamepad, Logitech G-13
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126050&Tpk=logitech%20g13

My next step will be the motherboard and the case, these are my current choices

MOBO, Asus Maximus IV gene-z
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131759

Case, NZXT Phantom
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146066

What i like about the mobo its that it fits my needs, this pc is purely for gaming, this seems to have very nice features, and its under $200, (i went z68 cause i could use the integrated gpu while i get the gpus).
and the case its simply awesome i dont even care about using a MATX mobo in a full tower case.

As i plan in getting 2 GTX 560Ti and sli them, i'm concerned about temps as theres not much spacing between them.

what do you guys think? if anyone has 2 of these in sli, would u like to enlight me about the temps and such? the case has a big sidefan that can blow air directly to the cards, btw i plan on using a corsair H100 for the cpu cooling, trying to avoid monster towers.

also trying to be on a budget, do you think gtx 560Ti in sli will laste me for a while? running a 26" 1080 tv, ive heard that the most powerful cards gets bottlenecked by the cpu anyways, also sli leaves my options open for surround vision if i ever want to. i really dont think much about upgrades beyond a year from starting cause i usually build a completely new pc after like5 years aprox, and there will be more advanced stuff at that time.

yeah lol sorry for this wall-o-text XD, thanks in advance

Milton


----------



## utnorris

Not sure about the other items, but the board is great, however, you might have higher temps on the top card due to spacing since it is standard two slot spacing, so the cards are next to each other. However, the GTX560 doesn't run very hot in the first place, so you will probably be fine. As far as them being in SLI and being "enough", for a 1080p single monitor, you will be more than fine. If you do surround vision, you probably won't be able to max out the settings on most games at that res with those cards and you may run into the 1Gb on each card being a bottle neck. You may want to look at a single HD6970 instead and then later on add a second one if you need it. They have 2Gb of ram on the cards and two would easily run a multi monitor setup. If you are stuck on Nvidia, then you could look at a GTX570 or a GTX580 (used ones are pretty cheap), both would give you additional memory and would last longer than two GTX560's, especially if you plan on keeping them for 5 years.


----------



## coolhandluke41

have some of you running ATI/NV (mixed) set up on this boards and how well it performs ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*If Milton69's set on the 560ti ... there are a couple 2gb versions out there ...

PALiT =







and EVGA =








and Point Of View* {German ?} *=









Finding them might not be easy though.*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14835012*
> have some of you running ATI/NV (mixed) set up on this boards and how well it performs ?


*Running an AMD/ATI GPU card and a nVidia GPU card on the same MoBo ?*

I saw one guy post in the Graphics card forum asking about doing something like this, using a cheap nVidia card as a PhysX card ... I THOUGHT you could NOT do this, something that one of the brands had an auto detection feature that wouldn't allow use of the other brand or something like that ? ... but then someone said there's some software patch that will allow them to work together this way ?

*I don't think anyone here is doing this though ?*

Though *IF* anyone knows more about this please inform me, because I'll be picking up my Sapphire TOXIC HD 6950 tomorrow, but also have an old spare PNY *9800 GTX+* that I could use as a *PhysX* card if this really works ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I really like the fact this board have (probably best future) LucidLogix® Virtu™ but like you mention it doesn't look like any one here even try to use it


----------



## Witch King

I bought my MIGZ motherboard few days ago, it's on its way. In the past few days, I read some stuff about the MIGZ regarding the on-board sound quality. Is it bad? I mean I just need it for gaming and listening to music once in a while.

I was considering GA-Z68XP-UD5 as well. I might return the MIGZ and get Gigabyte









if money were not an issue, which one would you choose? MIGZ or GA-Z68XP-UD5 ?


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14834904*
> If you do surround vision, you probably won't be able to max out the settings on most games at that res with those cards and you may run into the 1Gb on each card being a bottle neck. You may want to look at a single HD6970 instead and then later on add a second one if you need it. They have 2Gb of ram on the cards and two would easily run a multi monitor setup. If you are stuck on Nvidia, then you could look at a GTX570 or a GTX580 (used ones are pretty cheap), both would give you additional memory and would last longer than two GTX560's, especially if you plan on keeping them for 5 years.


Thank you very much for the reply
i will look into the ati HD card, i was thinking Nvidia cause honestly its the only brand i've ever used and never had a single problem, never did sli tho.
u mention 1gb may run short but what about this?

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=982626&CatId=3669

Also considering this gtx560Ti 2gb its $280 after rebate and a gtx570 2gb its $ 395, so its around $200 diff in the long term, but if you tell me its really worth it, i'll try and do some sacrifices to afford them lol, i want to keep my budged as low as possible but not gonna hinder my games cause of cheapness.


----------



## Milton69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14835158*
> *If Milton69's set on the 560ti ... there are a couple 2gb versions out there ...
> 
> PALiT =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and EVGA =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Point Of View* {German ?} *=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding them might not be easy though.*


ty for the reply, found this one

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=982626&CatId=3669


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14835436*
> ... I read some stuff about the MIGZ regarding the on-board sound quality. Is it bad? I mean I just need it for gaming and listening to music once in a while.


I have read the occasional sound quality issues here, but it's usually been driver/software related and fixable, however a TRUE AUDIOFILE may desire a sound card, however "_*just for gaming and listening to music once in a while*_" I don't think any onboard integrated sound chip/software will be necessarily any better than what you'll find on the MaxIVGeneZ68, unless it's something like the Asus ROG Thunderbolt add-ons.


----------



## Witch King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14835798*
> I have read the occasional sound quality issues here, but it's usually been driver/software related and fixable, however a TRUE AUDIOFILE may desire a sound card, however "_*just for gaming and listening to music once in a while*_" I don't think any onboard integrated sound chip/software will be necessarily any better than what you'll find on the MaxIVGeneZ68, unless it's something like the Asus ROG Thunderbolt add-ons.


I've read there is noise in the sound coming from MIGZ. Have you noticed anything?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I haven't no* ... but I know _*tracingspirals*_ made mention of an issue in post #2389 & #2409. Not sure if this was ever traced down and resolved ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14658333*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually running the stock cooler now since I'm in the process of sending my H80 and D14 back to newegg until I figure out what I'll be using next...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14658960*
> *Rut Ro ! ... someone's got water cool'd envy after seeing utnorris & Ovlazek's water cooling systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14659899*
> nah, real water cooling isnt in my future... too much maintenance for me


*If you could better your rig! Wishlist Thread* ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14827853*
> Another 580gtx 3GB
> 256GB SSD
> *a nice water cooling loop*


*RUH RO !*














*Post new pictures when you get it finished sintricate*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milton69;14834607*
> what do you guys think? if anyone has 2 of these in sli, would u like to enlight me about the temps and such? the case has a big sidefan that can blow air directly to the cards, btw i plan on using a corsair H100 for the cpu cooling, trying to avoid monster towers.
> 
> Milton


I have a Phantom and I think it is a very big case. HUGE for a mATX board.
Also, it does not come with a 200mm side fan stock. It has the option for one but only comes with one exhaust in the top of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14835294*
> I really like the fact this board have (probably best future) LucidLogix® Virtu™ but like you mention it doesn't look like any one here even try to use it


I think you are mistaking LucidLogix Virtu with LucidHydra. Virtu uses the processors onboard graphics when the discrete is not necessary. Hydra enables crossing ATI and Nvidia cards natively.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14837472*
> I have a Phantom and I think it is a very big case. HUGE for a mATX board.
> Also, it does not come with a 200mm side fan stock. It has the option for one but only comes with one exhaust in the top of the case.
> 
> I think you are mistaking LucidLogix Virtu with LucidHydra. Virtu uses the processors onboard graphics when the discrete is not necessary. Hydra enables crossing ATI and Nvidia cards natively.


ok ,that explains
Thank you +1
EDIT; pretty confusing after reading this
"Create differentiated products by using any brand or model GPU, mixing and matching capabilities, power consumption and price points"
http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu.html


----------



## glide 1

aster & H2lium - glad you like the build and thanks.

Unfortunately i do not have a worklog but will see if i can take more pics. I'm also considering changing the graphics card so components will change slightly. Will post pics then.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14835158*
> *If Milton69's set on the 560ti ... there are a couple 2gb versions out there ...
> 
> PALiT = pic and EVGA = pic
> and Point Of View* {German ?} *= pic
> 
> Finding them might not be easy though.*


Point of View is in the Netherlands.
I just asked them whats the difference between their A1 and A2 revision 2GB 560TI, and with the A2, they went back to the reference 560TI cooling, with some wierd fan









I am still not sure what to buy... the EVGA 2GB is way too overpriced. But even the PoV 2GB costs almost like a 6950 with TwinFrozrIII, wich is simply a better card..


----------



## Lutfij

then the 6950 looks to be your preference


----------



## utnorris

Hardforum did a few reviews of Nvidia surround and ATI's Eyefinity and various times they mentioned that 1Gb per card was preventing them from maxing out settings on high resolution 5760 x 1080. That's not to say you can't do it, but if you want the best performance I would do 2Gb cards. That being said, on the GTX460, all the reviews on the 1Gb versus 2Gb cards stated there was no difference, but IIRC that was not in multi-monitor setups. This is why I would personally opt for a single HD6970 now and then later on add a second one if you needed it and once the prices came down. Either way, for now on a single 1080p display, any of the cards you mentioned will be fine. You could do a single GTX560 1Gb card for now and then just upgrade to the latest generation when you decide to do multi-monitor if you do not plan on doing it for a year or so. Save the money that you spend on the second card ($200) and use that in two years and you will be able to get a much better setup, while in the meantime you will be fine on your single monitor setup.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14837098*
> *If you could better your rig! Wishlist Thread* ...
> 
> *RUH RO !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post new pictures when you get it finished sintricate*


haha, you got me!









Sadly though, I decided to go back to the H80 for now. I thought about going the custom water cooling set up route for about the last 2 weeks but to do it the way I would want would require a lot more effort and (more importantly) money than I feel comfortable spending at the moment.

My new H80 will be arriving today so I'll be back at somewhere between 4.8GHz-5GHz. I'll save the loop for when I can comfortably spend a bunch of money on quality parts.


----------



## cyclist14

Finally got mine built

View attachment 227736


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986521


----------



## sintricate

^ Looking good


----------



## cyclist14

I am having a little bit of a strange problem now , probably just a dumb mistake I made somewhere in UEFI, I am trying to O/C to 4.5 GHz but when I set the multiplier to anything over 41, once I save the settings the board just hangs and won't POST forcing me to do a CMOS reset (I love the easily accessible button for this, thanks ASUS!) I am stable @ 4.1 GHz right now and just scored 26K 3dM06.

Also, I am trying to O/C using offset but I cannot get the CPU power management option to allow me to select Offset.

I am a n00b when it comes to advanced overclocking like this so any help would be appreciated, also if someone could share their config that would be great.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


I am having a little bit of a strange problem now , probably just a dumb mistake I made somewhere in UEFI, I am trying to O/C to 4.5 GHz but when I set the multiplier to anything over 41, once I save the settings the board just hangs and won't POST forcing me to do a CMOS reset.


Look at the Internal PLL Overvoltage option. When you OC, there comes a time when it need to be set to Disable for proper resume from sleep and in some case from start. On the other side, some say it need to be enabled for high OC. So all I can say is look what is the current setting and change it and test.

Did you know you could probably run 4.6 by changing only 3 settings? Look at my signature. In my case the PLL option was set to Auto and had to Disable it.


----------



## snakemed

This is a thread populated by owners of the ASUS MIVGZ, so you shouldn't be surprised - I hope! Personally, I have had nothing but success with ASUS boards over many years, so for me this wasn't even a difficult decision.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


I bought my MIGZ motherboard few days ago, it's on its way. In the past few days, I read some stuff about the MIGZ regarding the on-board sound quality. Is it bad? I mean I just need it for gaming and listening to music once in a while.

I was considering GA-Z68XP-UD5 as well. I might return the MIGZ and get Gigabyte









if money were not an issue, which one would you choose? MIGZ or GA-Z68XP-UD5 ?


----------



## snakemed

... I love the water cooled systems!









I just haven't been willing to take on the expense and hassle - yet! I would want to water cool the graphics card(s) as well as the CPU and board components, if I ever did it, and so it just seems like too much. Love the H60 for the CPU though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*If you could better your rig! Wishlist Thread* ...

*RUH RO ! *














*Post new pictures when you get it finished sintricate*


----------



## snakemed

I agree with utnorris. Excellent advise, I think. You can justify a great single card slot answer for today's use, while also preparing for a future upgrade when your needs and budget are better defined.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Point of View is in the Netherlands.
I just asked them whats the difference between their A1 and A2 revision 2GB 560TI, and with the A2, they went back to the reference 560TI cooling, with some wierd fan









I am still not sure what to buy... the EVGA 2GB is way too overpriced. But even the PoV 2GB costs almost like a 6950 with TwinFrozrIII, wich is simply a better card..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutfij*


then the 6950 looks to be your preference











Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Hardforum did a few reviews of Nvidia surround and ATI's Eyefinity and various times they mentioned that 1Gb per card was preventing them from maxing out settings on high resolution 5760 x 1080. That's not to say you can't do it, but if you want the best performance I would do 2Gb cards. That being said, on the GTX460, all the reviews on the 1Gb versus 2Gb cards stated there was no difference, but IIRC that was not in multi-monitor setups. This is why I would personally opt for a single HD6970 now and then later on add a second one if you needed it and once the prices came down. Either way, for now on a single 1080p display, any of the cards you mentioned will be fine. You could do a single GTX560 1Gb card for now and then just upgrade to the latest generation when you decide to do multi-monitor if you do not plan on doing it for a year or so. Save the money that you spend on the second card ($200) and use that in two years and you will be able to get a much better setup, while in the meantime you will be fine on your single monitor setup.


----------



## snakemed

Maybe a build log, too. That way I can copy what you do!








Just make sure it is a "kick-butt" system when you do it!









Seriously, I love the H60 (and therefore, the H80)... just too simply and they work great too. The H80 has a better radiator and factory push/pull set-up (which makes me envious), but adding a fan to the H60 isn't a bad solution for me, since I already owned it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


haha, you got me!









Sadly though, I decided to go back to the H80 for now. I thought about going the custom water cooling set up route for about the last 2 weeks but to do it the way I would want would require a lot more effort and (more importantly) money than I feel comfortable spending at the moment.

My new H80 will be arriving today so I'll be back at somewhere between 4.8GHz-5GHz. I'll save the loop for when I can comfortably spend a bunch of money on quality parts.


----------



## snakemed

Four fans? All 120mm? Looks great in black! Did you add a fan to the door panel?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


Finally got mine built

Attachment 227736

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986521


----------



## snakemed

Ninja'd by Rhialto's signature answer!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Did you know you could probably run 4.6 by changing only 3 settings? Look at my signature. In my case the PLL option was set to Auto and had to Disable it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


I am having a little bit of a strange problem now , probably just a dumb mistake I made somewhere in UEFI, I am trying to O/C to 4.5 GHz but when I set the multiplier to anything over 41, once I save the settings the board just hangs and won't POST forcing me to do a CMOS reset (I love the easily accessible button for this, thanks ASUS!) I am stable @ 4.1 GHz right now and just scored 26K 3dM06.

Also, I am trying to O/C using offset but I cannot get the CPU power management option to allow me to select Offset.

I am a n00b when it comes to advanced overclocking like this so any help would be appreciated, also if someone could share their config that would be great.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


I am having a little bit of a strange problem now , probably just a dumb mistake I made somewhere in UEFI, I am trying to O/C to 4.5 GHz but when I set the multiplier to anything over 41, once I save the settings the board just hangs and won't POST forcing me to do a CMOS reset (I love the easily accessible button for this, thanks ASUS!) I am stable @ 4.1 GHz right now and just scored 26K 3dM06.


Try opening the "Advanced" tab, scroll to the bottom and set "CPU C3 Report" and "CPU C6 Report" to "Disable".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyclist14*


Also, I am trying to O/C using offset but I cannot get the CPU power management option to allow me to select Offset.


Go into "Digi+ VRM/POWER Control" and change "VCore Phase Control" to either "Regular" or "Optimized".


----------



## Blinky7

Guys, I have a cherry-picked 2600k that can do 5ghz on 1.467v and 5.1 on 1.5v.
My current gigabyte p67 ud4 has given me lots of trouble with its quirks and I am considering getting an Asus board (with which I have had lots of success in the past).

The thing is, I am between the P8Z68-V and the Gene....
Price difference is only ~10 euros so its unimportant.
The only thing I care about is the best overclocking chances to be able to utilise this great piece of cpu to its full potential. So the Gene seems like the better choice initially....but then I read the Gene has 8phase for cpu, and the simpler P8 has 12? What's the deal with that? Will the P8Z68 be even slightly better at OCing my cpu?

1 more thing, I really need that x4 pci-e slot for a raid card, but my card has 8x connection. I know it will function in 4x, but I need to make sure the Gene is open ended and I can plug it in and that no capacitors of any kind will be in the way of the pci extra pins....can you verify this?

But am mostly interested in the OCing capability of the Gene vs the vanilla P8Z68-V...


----------



## Sin0822

anyone have a problem where your board tried to set target frequency of 5900mhz even after flashing BIOS clream RTC RAM?

What about hanging on COde 19

WHat about not booting through into windows, just hanging on the windows logo screen?


----------



## Ovlazek

@snakemed
Wow that has to be a record. Hexapost.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14843078*
> anyone have a problem where your board tried to set target frequency of 5900mhz even after flashing BIOS clream RTC RAM?
> 
> What about hanging on COde 19
> 
> WHat about not booting through into windows, just hanging on the windows logo screen?


Manually set the PCH voltage. I've seen the auto setting set ridiculously low values before (19 = pre-memory PCH initialization).

I don't know about the 5.9GHz thing and the only time i've hung at the windows logo was with a bad ram OC.


----------



## snakemed

I wondered who would "ding" me for that - I am sure I deserved it.









Too much happens on this board in a short time - and I was behind! Guess I will have to start more multi-quote responses before someone gets POed with me, huh...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14843537*
> @snakemed
> Wow that has to be a record. Hexapost.


----------



## chrystal

big question!








can you run SLI config on this board?
or will a 560Ti / 570 "crush" the power/reset cables ?

had that problem on another asus so, thats why I wonder








solved it , by removing the power on cables and start it with the power button every time on the mobo , can I say its a burden to open the chassi every time to power on the computer?


----------



## InediblePi

I'm not sure if this is a motherboard problem or not, but my Windows 7 freezes at the "Starting Windows" screen from a cold boot up. This only applies to cold boot ups and after the first time, it never happens again for the rest of the day.


----------



## Charlie117

Hello guys, I'm new here and I've been doing some reading on the thread but let's face it 254 is a lot to read. Also, I would like to point out this is my first build and have no expertise in this at all.

I'm building a new gaming rig and so far I think I'm doing ok, just missing some tiny compatibility issues with the items and the motherboard (Asus Maximus IV Gene Z), I hope you can help.

So far:
Intel i5 2500k
PSU : CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750 750w
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1 TB 7200rpm 64mb cache
RAM CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
GPU: EVGA GTX580 1.5GB Superclocked

And here's where my issues start.

Will a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 fit the MoBo without blocking the RAM and GPU slots?

I also need a wireless adapter and was looking into this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320048

Will it fit?

I was also looking into some cases, specially the HAF series, the 922 or the 932, will I have space issues with any of this? I'm not planning on upgrading to another GPU for a long long time.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14846739*
> Hello guys, I'm new here and I've been doing some reading on the thread but let's face it 254 is a lot to read. Also, I would like to point out this is my first build and have no expertise in this at all.
> 
> I'm building a new gaming rig and so far I think I'm doing ok, just missing some tiny compatibility issues with the items and the motherboard (Asus Maximus IV Gene Z), I hope you can help.
> 
> So far:
> Intel i5 2500k
> PSU : CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750 750w
> HDD: WD Caviar Black 1 TB 7200rpm 64mb cache
> RAM CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> GPU: EVGA GTX580 1.5GB Superclocked
> 
> And here's where my issues start.
> 
> Will a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 fit the MoBo without blocking the RAM and GPU slots?
> 
> I also need a wireless adapter and was looking into this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320048
> 
> Will it fit?
> 
> I was also looking into some cases, specially the HAF series, the 922 or the 932, will I have space issues with any of this? I'm not planning on upgrading to another GPU for a long long time.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I'm not sure about the cooler, but you will be fine with any of those cases (may have to remove one of the hard drive cages if you want to use a matx case)

Get the Rosewill adapter - it's cheaper and works very well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166063


----------



## S2000Gan

Sigh I'll put up picks of my rig eventually... I wish Id taken pics of the parts when I was putting it together but my camera battery was dead and I wasnt going to wait for it to charge.

I too still havent received any kind of response from [email protected] about the X-Fi 2 sticker :/

Im ordering some Red LED fans so ill probably take pics whenever those arrive
Also going to get a Graphics card backplate

And im also having the problem where the computer refuses to resume from sleep while OC'd
I have PLL Overvoltage disabled and when I try to wake it all the fans and everything starts up but tI dont get any video out signal to my monitors


----------



## Charlie117

Great, thanks Jim, the 922 is like 60 usd cheaper, might wanna save that and buy an SSD around christmas...

@s2000Gan how is that CPU cooler working for you? I heard the Corsair Vengeance are a little "tall" and might interfere with the cooler, and some people recommended me to get the G SKill ones because of the lower dimensions, any truth to this?


----------



## chrystal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14846925*
> Great, thanks Jim, the 922 is like 60 usd cheaper, might wanna save that and buy an SSD around christmas...
> 
> @s2000Gan how is that CPU cooler working for you? I heard the Corsair Vengeance are a little "tall" and might interfere with the cooler, and some people recommended me to get the G SKill ones because of the lower dimensions, any truth to this?


Vengeance also comes in low profile modules


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14846841*
> Sigh I'll put up picks of my rig eventually... I wish Id taken pics of the parts when I was putting it together but my camera battery was dead and I wasnt going to wait for it to charge.
> 
> I too still havent received any kind of response from [email protected] about the X-Fi 2 sticker :/
> 
> Im ordering some Red LED fans so ill probably take pics whenever those arrive
> Also going to get a Graphics card backplate
> 
> And im also having the problem where the computer refuses to resume from sleep while OC'd
> I have PLL Overvoltage disabled and when I try to wake it all the fans and everything starts up but tI dont get any video out signal to my monitors


Just change your power profile to high performance in control panel to disable sleep.


----------



## S2000Gan

Yeah the Vengeance sticks are kinda tall so im using slots 2 and 4 rather than 1. Whats kinda







is that the vengeance spreaders are just barely too tall (the fan on the EVGA cooler blocks slot 1 barely)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Woo Hoo







Picture time ...*
















*... ain't she Pretty ?








MUCH smaller than the MSI GTX 480 Lightning ! She's almost not much bigger than the old 9800 GTX+ I have ... still a bit LONG but should be NO issue at all fitting in the case







I'll be installing it tomorrow and see if it unlocks ! ? !







-$20.00 Off Rebate plus TWO FREE Games ... I couldn't pass it up.*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14848803*
> *Woo Hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture time ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... ain't she Pretty ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH smaller than the MSI GTX 480 Lightning ! She's almost not much bigger than the old 9800 GTX+ I have ... still a bit LONG but should be NO issue at all fitting in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be installing it tomorrow and see if it unlocks ! ? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$20.00 Off Rebate plus TWO FREE Games ... I couldn't pass it up.*


Congrats LAKF. I look forward to your pictures!


----------



## Krycek

Finally !!
Sorry for the quality of the pictures (phone camera)


----------



## JedixJarf

Just got my "Refurbished" board from an amazon seller....

Cat hair all over it, 4 bent pins and 2 dead ram slots.

Can it get any better than this?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Charlie117*


I heard the Corsair Vengeance are a little "tall" and might interfere with the cooler, and some people recommended me to get the G SKill ones because of the lower dimensions, any truth to this?


http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html = _Height of _*ALL *_the Ram we're using is listed._

*CORSAIR Vengeance - Height = 52.5mm *btw *LP* Vengeance are 26.5mm *
G. SKILL Ripjaws X's - Height = 40.0mm *


----------



## UltraSwank

hey so i ran into a couple of issues of size... so i had to swap around some parts for diff new ones, so once that's all settled, ill post finalized pics. but i recently ran into a prob, upon reboot or a turn on/off, the mobo will give the debug code 98 "console input devices connect" , so im assumin that means that my keboard/mouse arent being recognized? so what happens is, itll just sit at the ROG logo boot screen for a min or 2, then itll like reflash on the screen and fix itself... then itll go to windows. any idea on whats wrong/how to fix? would resetting cmos help?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14846248*
> big question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you run SLI config on this board?
> or will a 560Ti / 570 "crush" the power/reset cables ?
> 
> had that problem on another asus so, thats why I wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solved it , by removing the power on cables and start it with the power button every time on the mobo , can I say its a burden to open the chassi every time to power on the computer?


IMO, the only cards that should create any issue like this are the *3* slotters ... *or* if there's a *2.5* slotter that also hangs *low* ... but most GPU's I think will clear the connectors and Power/reset button area.

A standard 2 slot GPU card in PCI-e slot 2 should still have about *3*-*5* mm of clearance before you run into the connectors and Power/reset button area.

Look through the thread there's some *pictures* of people SLI'ng 580's, 570's, etc.


----------



## chrystal

Thanks for reply , that scenario also happened with my poweecolor as well as the xfx 6870 on a standard atx asus p67 so hence my caution









This board fits my future color theme since asrock is almost non existent here, and can't think of other red boards. Also with a price at 150€ its nice indeed


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Just got my "Refurbished" board from an amazon seller....

Cat hair all over it, 4 bent pins and 2 dead ram slots.

Can it get any better than this?


Are you serious? I would be all over Amazon and the seller on this. Amazon for allowing such a piss poor seller on their website and the seller for being a douche. Keep us up to date on what happens.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Are you serious? I would be all over Amazon and the seller on this. Amazon for allowing such a piss poor seller on their website and the seller for being a douche. Keep us up to date on what happens.


Definitely keep us in the loop. Was it a "Just Launched" seller? I recently had a run in with one of those...


----------



## UltraSwank

hey so i ran into a couple of issues of size... so i had to swap around some parts for diff new ones, so once that's all settled, ill post finalized pics. but i recently ran into a prob, upon reboot or a turn on/off, the mobo will give the debug code 98 "console input devices connect" , so im assumin that means that my keboard/mouse arent being recognized? so what happens is, itll just sit at the ROG logo boot screen for a min or 2, then itll like reflash on the screen and fix itself... then itll go to windows. any idea on whats wrong/how to fix? would resetting cmos help?

no thoughts this anyone? cuz it was workin fine over the weekend, then it just started happenin when i was swapping out my vid cards


----------



## snakemed

Congratulations! I am sure you will like it. Look forward to the pictures of how it fits in your case, etc. I looked on Newegg early this morning, but no new stock. I still don't like the blue PCB, but how can you not like the value and performance with the reviews that are out there? If I find it on Newegg, I will buy it too - hopefully before the 15th.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Woo Hoo







Picture time ...*
















*... ain't she Pretty ?








MUCH smaller than the MSI GTX 480 Lightning ! She's almost not much bigger than the old 9800 GTX+ I have ... still a bit LONG but should be NO issue at all fitting in the case







I'll be installing it tomorrow and see if it unlocks ! ? !







-$20.00 Off Rebate plus TWO FREE Games ... I couldn't pass it up.*


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14848803*
> *Woo Hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture time ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... ain't she Pretty ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUCH smaller than the MSI GTX 480 Lightning ! She's almost not much bigger than the old 9800 GTX+ I have ... still a bit LONG but should be NO issue at all fitting in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be installing it tomorrow and see if it unlocks ! ? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$20.00 Off Rebate plus TWO FREE Games ... I couldn't pass it up.*


Looks like a photoshop to me. I can tell from the pixels.

Anyway, updating the list tonight. Gonna start doing it once a week.


----------



## cyclist14

Overcame the problems I was having earlier, I guess I should have just rtfm. Now @ 4.4 GHz using offset overclocking. Prime95 ST right now my hottest core is @ 60 C under load. I am going to try to tune the voltage next currently @ 1.384v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988488

Edit: I really love this build, I am running a five server windows domain in VMware for some testing and the VM's are just blazing fast on this box. WOW!


----------



## Rhialto

I often like to read on what I buy, before and after, so there is a good list of reviews.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14855854*
> I often like to read on what I buy, before and after, so there is a good list of reviews.


Do people NOT read reviews? By people, of course, I mean enthusiasts. Non-enthusiasts aren't people.

IMO reading the reviews is half the fun! You read them, drool over what you see, build up hype for yourself, rejoice in the moment of hitting the order button, then inevitably get screwed over by the courier who was too lazy to ring the doorbell and left a tag on the door instead. It's all part of the exciting pre-build process!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14776019*
> I'll be updating the list tonight. Just so you guys know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14854392*
> Anyway, updating the list tonight. Gonna start doing it once a week.


*I'm helping Kvjavs w/ updated owners listings ... so if anyone is left off the list please correct me, check if you're on PAGE #1 or on THIS list, if not and you should be please PM myself or Kvjavs w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way









- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
MerkageTurk, kevz0, Abula, WetMacula, yknot, and GrJohnso
*=========================
- NEED TO ADD / UPDATE {*as of 9/8/2011 @ 12:00 am PST*} -*
*NocteVagus* - post #2193
*Chunkylad* - post #2199
*mostowizard* - post #2213 + post #2350 + post #2444* UPDATED *- 3*, new photos.
*NateN34* - post #2233* Photo WAS there ? Nate, you need to repost your photo for proof of ownership sorry !
*InediblePi* - post #2293
*chaliehorse55* - post #2302
*snakemed* - post #2311* UPDATED *- 2*, moved to NEW Fractal Arc Mini case, new photos.
*JedixJarf* - post #2323
*Sin0822* - post #2324
*tracingspirals* - post #2382
*SightUp* - post #2387
*aster* - post #2416
*UltraSwank* - post #2423
*Slow*Jim* - post #2441
*The Advocate* - post #2445
*Chipicao* - post #2448
*glide 1* - post #2453* UPDATED *- 2*, new photos.
*LocutusH* - post #2485* UPDATED *- 2*, new photo.
*cyclist14* - post #2519
*Krycek* - post #2546
*MrLinky* - post #2571
*Witch King* - post #2580
*(*We have *17* = New Owners to Add to List, *4* = New Photo Updates, *1* = Needing to Re-Load missing Photo*)*
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - Pics coming ?
*rysiu342* - FINALLY attached his CPU Cooler, waiting on Pics ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*starwa1ker* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*yugnat* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*bah73* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*b0yd07* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*herballs* - Pics coming ?
*Milton69* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*d_yin* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Sizomu* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*=======================
I hope that helps Kvjavs







*


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14852546*
> Definitely keep us in the loop. Was it a "Just Launched" seller? I recently had a run in with one of those...


No it wasn't a just launched, It was a reccomended seller. And I got a reply from the seller wanting me to pay to ship it back to them for a refund minus the original shipping costs... so this means it will cost me $20 to receive and send back a bad board.... Unacceptable.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14856597*
> No it wasn't a just launched, It was a reccomended seller. And I got a reply from the seller wanting me to pay to ship it back to them for a refund minus the original shipping costs... so this means it will cost me $20 to receive and send back a bad board.... Unacceptable.


I would let them know that you find it unacceptable. If they don't come around, file a claim as misrepresentation of product.


----------



## utnorris

I would tell them that they will pay for shipping back and refund 100% or the next call will be to your credit card company refuting the charge. Be nice, save the email communications, take pics and file a claim on Amazon.


----------



## SightUp

So I am overclocking my 2500k on my Gene-Z. I have two PLL settings. One where I can enable/disable something to do with PLL and another that has to do with PLL voltage. What is each one and how can they effect my overclock?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14857274*
> I would let them know that you find it unacceptable. If they don't come around, file a claim as misrepresentation of product.


Yep, this is what I sent them last night
Quote:


> My Additional comments are as follows :
> "First, the board was covered in animal hair. I was able to get by with that. Next I notice that there are about 4 bent pins where the CPU goes, completely unacceptable. Last but not least it also turns out that 2 of RAM slots are also dead.
> 
> The board was sold as "Refurbished". This is hardly the case. It should have been sold as "Used" in poor condition. ".


----------



## snakemed

I was able to place an order this afternoon. Thanks for all the helpful info LA_KINGS_FAN - you'd be surprised how on the mark you were about the "in stock" timing! For anyone else interested, still in stock a few moments ago, too...









View attachment 227922


----------



## UltraSwank

So no one can help me with my debug code 98 problem?














i guess ill just have to RMA it


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14858080*
> I was able to place an order this afternoon. Thanks for all the helpful info LA_KINGS_FAN - you'd be surprised how on the mark you were about the "in stock" timing! For anyone else interested, still in stock a few moments ago, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227922


*LOL ... I was just coming to post this







too funny ... hope you can unlock yours ... still got to install mine yet

btw ... make sure you order HERE http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.731438&cm_sp=MyNewegg-_-Combo-_-Pst02Descrip ... so you get the FREE Deus Ex Game combo







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14858124*
> So no one can help me with my debug code 98 problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess ill just have to RMA it


*Have you tried asking over on the AsusROG forums ? they have Asus employees / experts that might answer since I guess we don't know how to help right at this moment









Since it WAS working fine, I'd venture to guess it's some setting that got messed up and can be fixed, but I'm not sure how to advise beyond that.*


----------



## snakemed

Congratuations, sort of, I think this is a new one for this thread (and I have read most, if not all posts here).









I had a brief problem with my wireless keyboard and mouse that I resolved by connected an old PS/2 set for one boot cycle, then everything worked great. You might try it before starting the RMA process. Let us know if it works...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14858124*
> So no one can help me with my debug code 98 problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess ill just have to RMA it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14852680*
> hey so i ran into a couple of issues of size... so i had to swap around some parts for diff new ones, so once that's all settled, ill post finalized pics. but i recently ran into a prob, upon reboot or a turn on/off, the mobo will give the debug code 98 "console input devices connect" , so im assumin that means that my keboard/mouse arent being recognized? so what happens is, itll just sit at the ROG logo boot screen for a min or 2, then itll like reflash on the screen and fix itself... then itll go to windows. any idea on whats wrong/how to fix? would resetting cmos help?
> 
> no thoughts this anyone? cuz it was workin fine over the weekend, then it just started happenin when i was swapping out my vid cards


LA_KINGS_FAN, I still want a report on the unlock attempt! (good luck with that, too) Everything I've read makes it sound too easy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14858272*
> *LOL ... I was just coming to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too funny ... hope you can unlock yours ... still got to install mine yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14856560*
> *MrLinky* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?


Ya caught me







.


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14858001*
> My Additional comments are as follows :
> "First, the board was covered in animal hair. I was able to get by with that. Next I notice that there are about 4 bent pins where the CPU goes, completely unacceptable. Last but not least it also turns out that 2 of RAM slots are also dead.
> 
> The board was sold as "Refurbished". This is hardly the case. It should have been sold as "Used" in poor condition. ".


I think you made a mistake by bending the pins back so that you could install a CPU and testing the board. It would be very easy for them to claim the pins weren't bent and that you did it when installing the CPU. If I received a board with bent pins, it would go straight back without it coming out of the box.

I hope you're able to get a refund on that =0


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14858272*
> *LOL ... I was just coming to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too funny ... hope you can unlock yours ... still got to install mine yet
> 
> btw ... make sure you order HERE http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.731438&cm_sp=MyNewegg-_-Combo-_-Pst02Descrip ... so you get the FREE Deus Ex Game combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's taking all of my being to NOT order this. I have to wait for southern islands.
I already have three cards from this generation.


----------



## JedixJarf

I didn't bend any pins back, it seems to work fine. Anyways, I called Asus and there is a recall on that batch so they are doing an advanced replacement on the board.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14859593*
> I didn't bend any pins back, it seems to work fine. Anyways, I called Asus and there is a recall on that batch so they are doing an advanced replacement on the board.


That's probably why your RAM slots are dead, then.

Batch recall eh? Weird.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14859116*
> It's taking all of my being to NOT order this. I have to wait for southern islands.
> I already have three cards from this generation.












*JOIN THE DARK SIDE !

AND we got the best Ho's







*


----------



## SightUp

Why hasn't my name been added to the owners list yet? I posted proof like 20 pages ago.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14858124*
> So no one can help me with my debug code 98 problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess ill just have to RMA it


98 IIRC is a CPU issue, try reseating the CPU and booting with one stick and see if you can get past code 98. The other thing is to unplug the power and remove the battery. Let it sit for 10 minutes and then try again. If neither of those solutions works, then RMA it. If you can boot after reseating the CPU and one stick of memory, then try with all the memory. If it stops at 98 again, it could be the memory or the memory controller in the CPU. You will then need to test each stick of memory and swap out the CPU to eliminate those as your issue. Basically, you need to narrow the issue. The manual should state what 98 stands for, but I am pretty sure it has to do with the CPU.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14859593*
> I didn't bend any pins back, it seems to work fine. Anyways, I called Asus and there is a recall on that batch so they are doing an advanced replacement on the board.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


That just goes to show how much Asus is willing to bend over backwards for it's customers.


----------



## Witch King

And, here is mine!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Reports of TOXIC sighting ... yep, we have a TOXIC sighting ... confirmed the TOXIC is IN, repeat the TOXIC is IN ... will be turning the system on and testing for ability for HD 6970 Unlocking in ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14860269*
> Why hasn't my name been added to the owners list yet? I posted proof like 20 pages ago.


*Kvjavs obviously hasn't had the chance to get to updating the list for a week or two ... he was going to try and get to it tonight, be a little more patient, he'll get to it







the guy works for a living too remember







*


----------



## d_yin

Hello All

Just bought myself a 2500k + Gene-Z + 4gb value ram yesterday... yea... no gc ... since I have no piggy bank left T_T

...just had a problem with it ....does shrinking the OS partition would make the system haywire ....? It wont boot up ...now ...reformatting the whole system for the 3rd time ...

1st time (was stupid trying to install the new OS in a corrupted HDD lol)
2nd time (shrinked the OS partition ...then cant boot up T_T)
3rd time ...hope it would be okay ...

BTW love the board D simple awesome

Thanks


----------



## d_yin

BTW .... why is my CPUID ....stated that I'm using Intel HD 2000 GT2 ? isn't it supposed to be HD3000?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d_yin;14861169*
> BTW .... why is my CPUID ....stated that I'm using Intel HD 2000 GT2 ? isn't it supposed to be HD3000?


Are you sure you got a 'k' sku for your processor?
Also, fill in your system info in this link. It helps people help you.


----------



## d_yin

yea ... an i5-2500k ...unlocked & unleashed printed on the box

solved the boot problem .... corrupted OS due to shrinking of partition ....
this machine is a beast (way too fast boot) ... usually I'm able to know it the os or hardware issue ...wasted 4 hour in bios figuring what the hell happen ...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14860681*
> *Reports of TOXIC sighting ... yep, we have a TOXIC sighting ... confirmed the TOXIC is IN, repeat the TOXIC is IN ... will be turning the system on and ...
> testing for ability for HD 6970 Unlocking in ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...*


*







Woo Hoo !!!







PARTY TIME !!!







*










*AND







BINGO !*










*A flip of a little switch later ... well and maybe some OverClocking on it too, later ...
and we have a HD 6970 for the price of a HD 6950














*


----------



## InediblePi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d_yin;14861169*
> BTW .... why is my CPUID ....stated that I'm using Intel HD 2000 GT2 ? isn't it supposed to be HD3000?


I've heard that CPU-Z has trouble detecting the HD 2000s vs HD 3000s. Try something like MSI Afterburner or Furmark (the one that worked for me)!


----------



## Sizomu

*I have been S.T.A.L.K.I.N.G this thread for weeks and I can finally say:*








- NZXT Vulcan
- ....:::*Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z*:::....
- Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed + Cooler Master GeminII S
- Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz
- EVGA GeForce GTX580 3GB
- Crucial m4 256GB + 1TB+3TB HDD
- Corsair AX750

.....Are on the WAY!
Wish me luck, that things go well!... and I promise Pictures.
















going from:http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/745223-pureoverclock-cooler-master-elite-430-a-2.html#post11173178 to *VULCAN!!!*


----------



## Ovlazek

@Sizomu
Congrats! Looks pretty high end aside from the cooling. Didn't look at the high end Noctua's?

On a side note, I just ordered a new case for my MIVG build. That pretty much means that I get to experience the joy of building with the Gene all over again.


----------



## Sizomu

@Ovlazek,
Thanks, I don't like the big Noctuas blocking my View to the Gene.

and Because I may be caring this beast to other Games Parties/Offices(CS5 Suite) I didn't want too much stress on the MOBO. and I thought about the H50 etc, but I leave in Uganda, Africa. so I something goes wrong with the Water loop. I will be stranded.

haha.. Best excuse to replay the joy..........


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


@Sizomu
Congrats! Looks pretty high end aside from the cooling. Didn't look at the high end Noctua's?


Nothing WRONG with the Cooler Master GeminII S, I still have one on my other rig, works well and isn't overpriced like the Noctua's









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


On a side note, I just ordered a new case for my MIVG build. That pretty much means that I get to experience the joy of building with the Gene all over again.










*OH JOY* !







lol ... let me guess a Fractal ARC Mini ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*OH JOY* !







lol ... let me guess a Fractal ARC Mini ?


Nope.









The Lian-Li PC-A05NB. Lagittaja has one.


----------



## UltraSwank

ok i bring more news of my troubles, along with my system hanging at the asus rog screen for like 3 min with the debug code 98, i also notice the red led glowing bright for the boot_device_led, does this mean there could be something wrong with my SSD?

after it hangs, itll like reboot sorta, but not really... it just goes the thru the motions again then the red led dissapears and so does 98 lol


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list...

Snakemed, can you show me the bottom of the Fractal Arc Mini? I wanna get an idea of the feet placement along with the fan filters.

Debating between a TJ08E or that for my next case... leaning the Arc Mini though for the airflow, but the TJ08E for size and noise (lack there of).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltraSwank*


ok i bring more news of my troubles, along with my system hanging at the asus rog screen for like 3 min with the debug code 98, i also notice the red led glowing bright for the boot_device_led, does this mean there could be something wrong with my SSD?

after it hangs, itll like reboot sorta, but not really... it just goes the thru the motions again then the red led dissapears and so does 98 lol


*Yep ... sounds like it to me







What SSD drive did you have again ?*


----------



## LocutusH

@Ovlazek: Is your EVGA 570 with the rear fan ref cooler? How loud is it?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu;14862314*
> *I have been S.T.A.L.K.I.N.G this thread for weeks...*


Do we have a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. fan in here?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14864095*
> @Ovlazek: Is your EVGA 570 with the rear fan ref cooler? How loud is it?


I don't notice it in normal gaming. My pc sits about desk level, 2 or 3 feet away from my head. My rear panel pretty much faces me as well. If I manually crank the fan speed to 100%, it gets pretty dang loud though.

Edit:
Sorry I forgot to mention. It _is_ the reference cooler. (Never again)


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14865005*
> I don't notice it in normal gaming. My pc sits about desk level, 2 or 3 feet away from my head. My rear panel pretty much faces me as well. If I manually crank the fan speed to 100%, it gets pretty dang loud though.
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry I forgot to mention. It _is_ the reference cooler. (Never again)


And at idle, when you dont play games? (why never again?







)


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14865141*
> And at idle, when you dont play games? (why never again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


At idle I definitely don't notice it. DCUII and TF cards just cool so much better.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14865203*
> At idle I definitely don't notice it. DCUII and TF cards just cool so much better.


Silence is what matters to me. I dont care, how hot it runs, as long as it works well









Right now, i am considering a HIS 6950 IceQ-X 2GB, EVGA referece 560TI, or EVGA reference or HD 570... the best performance/price would be the 6950...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14865300*
> Silence is what matters to me. I dont care, how hot it runs, as long as it works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, i am considering a HIS 6950 IceQ-X 2GB, EVGA referece 560TI, or EVGA reference or HD 570... the best performance/price would be the 6950...


I'm pretty sure I would go with the 6950. Keep in mind though, that if something has better cooling, like in the case of the TF and DCUII cards, that they don't have to work as hard to keep everything cool. When they don't work as hard they create less noise.


----------



## snakemed

Sure, I will post a picture later today. Check for my next post (I couldn't add it here without a remote host). I need better lighting for you to be able to see anything!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14862701*
> Updated owner's list...
> 
> Snakemed, can you show me the bottom of the Fractal Arc Mini? I wanna get an idea of the feet placement along with the fan filters.
> 
> Debating between a TJ08E or that for my next case... leaning the Arc Mini though for the airflow, but the TJ08E for size and noise (lack there of).


----------



## UltraSwank

how do you check what UFI the maximus gene-z is running? im tryin to work it out on the ROG forums and a dood asked that lol


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14862710*
> *Yep ... sounds like it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SSD drive did you have again ?*


i have the same ssd as u







m4 128 gb ... how do you check what firmware it came with and im tryina create a bootable cd to update it if i have too


----------



## shadius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14866318*
> i have the same ssd as u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4 128 gb ... how do you check what firmware it came with and im tryina create a bootable cd to update it if i have too


You can find the firmware on the drive itself(if you haven't updated it yet) or once you boot off of the cd to run the update, it will tell you what the current firmware is for the drive.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14866308*
> how do you check what UFI the maximus gene-z is running? im tryin to work it out on the ROG forums and a dood asked that lol


Open Asus suite, in the settings.


----------



## UltraSwank

ok so it says mobo vers is 1.xx, my bios is 0403 - 06.27.2011, turboV evo is 1.00.86, EPU v1.02.14, probe II v1.00.29, ai charger+ v1.00.06, digi vrm 1.00.31, fan xpert v1.00.43, sensor recorder 1.00.18, asus update v1.02.03 and my logo1.01.18 ... which is the UFI? lmao, i dont even kno what is UFI


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*UEFI* ... Unified Extensible Firmware Interface, the specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. IT has replaced the *BIOS* interface these days.

Also, unless you did the recent update, the *ORIGINAL* Stock Factory Firmware on the Crucial M4 was Revision *0002*.

Hope you get things figured out, good luck.














not sure which is more appropriate ?


----------



## snakemed

Let me know if this doesn't answer your questions. The fan filter (one piece) on the bottom runs from under the case fan all of the way to the back of the case and is removable (slide) for cleaning, etc. It also serves the PSU. I tried to give some perspective with the tape measure and by proping the case up on something I had nearby (yes, the Corona!).









The tape measure runs just in front of the feet and is in line (approximately) with the back of the case, although it is hard to tell in the picture. The back foot is approximately 2.5 inches (center) from the back of the case.

For perspective, the black case fan in the picture is a 120mm unit and the opening for the intake is slightly smaller (like on the side door). There are case fan screw holes for a smaller fan (also like on the side door), too. Cheers!









View attachment 228018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14865414*
> Sure, I will post a picture later today. Check for my next post (I couldn't add it here without a remote host). I need better lighting for you to be able to see anything!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *snakemed*

Kvjavs is trying to find out the distance between the *FRONT* and *BACK* feet because with his desk set up,










... it either needs to sit atop this shelf, or stradle it ... so it would also be good to know if the feet look like they can be moved, installed in different locations by just drilling new holes in the bottom of the case or not ?










*Edit*: you know Kvjavs, now that I see your desk shelf situation again ... why not just add a wood extension off the back (_or front_) that can extend the surface area you have to work with so *ANY* feet of *ANY* mATX case can fit atop it ? Some scrap wood, wood glue, and some self tapping deck screws and BANG ! problem solved !


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;14866990*
> ok so it says mobo vers is 1.xx, my bios is 0403 - 06.27.2011, turboV evo is 1.00.86, EPU v1.02.14, probe II v1.00.29, ai charger+ v1.00.06, digi vrm 1.00.31, fan xpert v1.00.43, sensor recorder 1.00.18, asus update v1.02.03 and my logo1.01.18 ... which is the UFI? lmao, i dont even kno what is UFI


The UEFI is basically the bios. Which is v 0403


----------



## snakemed

The distance between the front and back feet is: 1-foot, 1-fourth inch (1',1/4"). It appears that they are installed with a metal screw, but without taking one off, I don't know for sure. From the inside of the case, there doesn't appear to be any dimple, etc. defining the placement.

I too think the simple answer, if Kvjavs is short "between the feet", is to use some hard surface of adequate length to reach between them. It could extend beyond the edge of the desk and support the feet such that the filter is off the surface. Hope that helps...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14870125*
> *Edit*: you know Kvjavs, now that I see your desk shelf situation again ... why not just add a wood extension off the back (_or front_) that can extend the surface area you have to work with so *ANY* feet of *ANY* mATX case can fit atop it ? Some scrap wood, wood glue, and some self tapping deck screws and BANG ! problem solved !


----------



## InediblePi

Haha, Crucial M4 SSD just came. Extremely excited. ^.^

Edit: Wow... At first, I thought my box was empty because of how light it is!


----------



## Kvjavs

Thanks for the pics Snakemed.

I may be able to have the case straddle the desk, if not then I could always drill some holes and move the feet myself


----------



## chrystal

quick question since im on the brink of ordering, anyone tried SLI 570 or something similar in size?
its in the shopping cart, im just standing and staring like a mad man ready to go on shopping spree lol









edit: anyone with temp probs on those cards?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14871911*
> quick question since im on the brink of ordering, anyone tried SLI 570 or something similar in size?
> its in the shopping cart, im just standing and staring like a mad man ready to go on shopping spree lol


*You mean like SLI'd GTX 570's like these ...










/or SLI'd 580's like this ...










/or SLI'd 590's like this ...










/or like this ...










/or SLI'd 480's










/or X-Fired 5850's for us AMD GPU folks ...










Well ... NOPE no one has EVER done THAT !







*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14871911*
> quick question since im on the brink of ordering, anyone tried SLI 570 or something similar in size?
> its in the shopping cart, im just standing and staring like a mad man ready to go on shopping spree lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: anyone with temp probs on those cards?


Which cards are they? I used to run to EVGA 570 superclocks that close together. I didn't like how hot the top card ran. It's all personal and how comfortable you are with temps though. What case are they going in?


----------



## snakemed

SLI and Cross-Fire set-ups are really cool But the water-cooling set-ups are really the ones that I-m-u-s-t-r-e-s-i-s-t...









The sexiest systems on this board are the water-cooled rigs. Good looking systems that run fast and cool - what's not to like and envy? They kick-butt!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14872234*
> *...like these ... (see last post)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chrystal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14872234*
> *You mean like SLI'd GTX 570's like these ...
> 
> Well ... NOPE no one has EVER done THAT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude... REPS!
did search for SLI in this thread but, 12hours work and little sleep makes all things, interesting *oh shiny*

thank you thanks you!

too bad I cant find a 590 in stores.. gah!
would rather buy one 590 now, and perhaps get a 590 even later on but.. thats another chapter.
570SLI it is and once again, THANKS!

Ovlazek: in my little 912 HAF chassi








got fan on the side, and 2fans on my WC radiator. might get an exhaust fan at top also.
I will NOT OC them any further than stock OC clocks, might reduce 10-20mhz on core if it gets too hot but , well well what can you do


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrystal*


Ovlazek: in my little 912 HAF chassi








got fan on the side, and 2fans on my WC radiator. might get an exhaust fan at top also.
I will NOT OC them any further than stock OC clocks, might reduce 10-20mhz on core if it gets too hot but , well well what can you do










I never had a side fan blowing on the cards directly. Definitely a wise choice.
You should be okay if that is the case (Heh).


----------



## utnorris

If you are not water cooling the GTX570's be careful since they are hot cards and there is not a lot of space between the cards. If you are getting non-referenced GTX570's you will probably be fine, those that have a different cooler on them like the MSI Frozen series. If you are water cooling you won't have any issues with temps, or rather you shouldn't. Personally, I would not do GTX570's but either HD6850's or GTX480's as I think they are a better buy right now.


----------



## chrystal

good point, kinda seems they are getting too close on this mobo


----------



## SightUp

How are people setting up their THX software with their X-FI 2?


----------



## chrystal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14874094*
> How are people setting up their THX software with their X-FI 2?


heard that you install the realtek drivers first (reboot after)
then install the xfi emulation/software

this is just taken from my mind but I think I recall correctly


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal;14874295*
> heard that you install the realtek drivers first (reboot after)
> then install the xfi emulation/software
> 
> this is just taken from my mind but I think I recall correctly


My question wasn't about how to install them.









My question is what settings do they use in the software itself.


----------



## Kvjavs

Well poop:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/the-upgrade-path-to-ivy-bridge-might-be-blocked-by-changes-to-uefi/13513.html


----------



## Dr.TheRon

Hey can you add me to the owner club.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.TheRon;14877222*
> Hey can you add me to the owner club.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13335137*
> Actual Owners please provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by posting your CPU-Z or photo proof. Preferably photos for teh hawtness, to be added to the owner club.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Well poop:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/the-upgr...efi/13513.html


If this turns out to be true then a lot of manufactures, including Asus, will have to do a recall on their boards and change the BIOS on them since they have already stated several times, officially and unofficially, that we would be able to do a drop in with Ivy. I would take this article with a grain of salt until Ivy is actually released.


----------



## IronAge

i seriously doubt that especially for the 1155 ROG Series. WHY ?

You may flash the BIOS of the GENE-Z using iROG CONNECT from another Computer. So you may even recover a gene-z without seeing a post screen.

PLUS the bios chip got a socket so Asus will be able to ship out a chip with contains a compatible UEFI.


----------



## MorbEIn

Searched the thread already but it seems like i', the only one getting this problem.

Volume on my mic is really really low... I reinstalled the realtek drivers already 3x, but still no change in the volume, i tried that mic boost on creative xfi program, but still no luck...

maybe the headset? doubt that, I tried it on my other system and the volume on taht system is pretty high/normal.

using skype in case somebody wants to know.

This is a newly installed Windows btw, on a new SSD.

Can anybody help? I have a feeling it's a problem within the mobo, driver wise, but i dont know where to start...

thanks ^_^


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14882912*
> i seriously doubt that especially for the 1155 ROG Series. WHY ?
> 
> You may flash the BIOS of the GENE-Z using iROG CONNECT from another Computer. So you may even recover a gene-z without seeing a post screen.
> 
> PLUS the bios chip got a socket so Asus will be able to ship out a chip with contains a compatible UEFI.


Granted, they might opt for a bios chip swap out, but it has already been stated that flashing the bios is not possible. Also, keep in mind that most MB's do not have removable chips and from a customer stand point it would be safer to allow the manufacture to do the upgrade than the common customer.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;14883504*
> Searched the thread already but it seems like i', the only one getting this problem.
> 
> Volume on my mic is really really low...


Conected on front panel? See manual page 3-25. Could be that you need to choose AC'97 for the front panel connector.


----------



## JedixJarf

And here it is, folding with a handicap, no dual channel going on.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14884881*
> Conected on front panel? See manual page 3-25. Could be that you need to choose AC'97 for the front panel connector.


connected through the motherboard itself, but i'll try that, thanks ^_^


----------



## LocutusH

@LA_Kings_Fan: How is the 6950 TOXIC? Especially in terms of acoustics at idle/game


----------



## snakemed

I'll take two, please! (check out this posting on the [H]...)









http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/09/09/2_times_asus_mars
More info and cut-away pics here: http://www.asusrog.com/MARSII/

View attachment 228252


I do like the color scheme, seriously, who can justify this expense? (not me)

It would cut into the adult beverage budget for sure!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14780334*
> *NOPE ... try $1,500 like I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewEgg has the ASUS MARS II dual GeForce GTX 580x2 (Fermi)
> 
> ... there ya go snakemed your next card
> ... and it's even got the BLACK & RED color scheme working for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


@LA_Kings_Fan: How is the 6950 TOXIC? Especially in terms of acoustics at idle/game










Loving it so far, though I'm still playing around trying to figure out how I want my system set up for daily use ... playing around w/ OC of the i7k and and RAM ... and now OC of the Toxic also. This is where I really feel like such the noob, and don't have a clue at what I'm doing, and going back to read through everyone's posts here really helps.







I'm still waiting to install my 128 GB M4 SSD too ... until I can figure out the way I want everything stored and filed ... no sense having it get filled up with crap.

Anyways back to the TOXIC, so far I love it ... I unlocked the shaders to the 6970's 1536 shaders level







, it comes factory OC'd to 880 MHz {same as a 6970} core and 1300 MHz {6970 is 1375} memory, so for arguments sake one could say I actually just bought myself an HD-6970 at a discount.









At default Fan settings, it bounces around at 51-52c during normal use and I can't hear the fan at all ... but w/ TriXX I cranked it up to test it out a little, at 100% yeah you hear the fan







but the temp dropped to 44c in a matter of a couple seconds, IMPRESSIVE. Using TriXX I made a custom FAN curve that kicks it up to 60% @ 50c and 100% @ 90c and this seems to be a nice balance as the temp stays around 50c most of the time, and yet I can't hear it above the desk fan sitting off the the side, or above the other system fans if my desk fan is off. I haven't really tried to stress test it at all yet.

Someone in another thread asked about the TOXIC fan & cooling, so I posted this ... http://www.overclock.net/14882552-post38.html ... might be worth a read if you're interested in a TOXIC for yourself.

TO ME ... the TOXIC is a *MUST HAVE CARD*, I think it fits in with what I've got going on with my build ... the MaxIVGeneZ68 = Best Bang for Your Buck MoBo out there, the i7 2600k = One of the Best Bang for Your Buck Chips out there, and now the *TOXIC **69*{50}*70* = One of the Best Bang for Your Buck GPU's out there.

All the components scream *POWERFUL GAMING RIG *... *WITHOUT *breaking the bank to do it








I can't recommend it enough.

*================================================== ====

EDIT*: Awwwwww wouldn't you know it ... goofing off and looking online a *EK *watercooling stuff ... and dang if they don't make a custom full GPU cover block for my *TOXIC *


















and a full BACK plate too to hide the *BLUE* PCB too ...










psssssssssssst no one let *SnakeMed *read this







or he might start getting Ideas


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MorbEIn*


connected through the motherboard itself, but i'll try that, thanks ^_^


Might be Driver related, did you install the RealTek drivers *FIRST *and then the SupremeFX X-Fi 2 software Drivers ?

And by "_connected through the motherboard itself_" I take it you mean through the rear I/O audio connectors ? Does anyone know if there's a setting in the BIOS that needs to be enabled or something ?


----------



## Witch King

Hi Guys,

My Hyper 212+ is loud. I went to the bios and changed the fan speed to silent. Well, now my temp is little higher, but the difference is gonna be bigger in high loads. Does anyone have any problem with Hyper 212+ noise?


----------



## snakemed

nijia'd...


----------



## RussellG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


Hi Guys,

My Hyper 212+ is loud. I went to the bios and changed the fan speed to silent. Well, now my temp is little higher, but the difference is gonna be bigger in high loads. Does anyone have any problem with Hyper 212+ noise?


I've never met a Cooler Master product that's been quiet. Many of them _claim_ to be, but never have they delivered.

Here's an interesting analysis about the fan on that cooler:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-5.html


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Witch King*


Hi Guys,
My Hyper 212+ is loud. I went to the bios and changed the fan speed to silent. Well, now my temp is little higher, but the difference is gonna be bigger in high loads. Does anyone have any problem with Hyper 212+ noise?


*Try Different FANS *... the COOLER itself is great, but the single *STOCK *Fan it comes with can get loud {Noise Level 13 - *32 *dBA}. It should work even better and would be quieter with better quality fans in a dual 120mm's push pull. You can either try some other *CoolerMasters *(2 of these in *RED* would look great with the Gene) {19 dB(A)}, or spend the $$ and try some *Noctua* fans {19.8 dB(A)} or you can look around these sites ... http://www.endpcnoise.com/cgi-bin/e/index.html /or http://www.acousticpc.com/index_quie...uter_fans.html /or http://www.coolerguys.com/120fan.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussellG*


I've never met a Cooler Master product that's been quiet. Many of them _claim_ to be, but never have they delivered.


The CoolerMaster GeminII S w/ it's "_SILENT_" 120mm that I have in my other Rig is very quiet {19 dBA} ... and these CM 120mm Blue LED fans I picked up are also pretty quiet {21 dBA} ? Especially when you take into account they tend to be half to a third the cost of some other brands


----------



## RussellG

Just remember, dB readings are not the sole indicator of noise level. Certain frequencies and the regularity that sounds are generated are key things as well. The issues I've had with CM fans are a) the specs are ALWAYS overrated/inaccurate, b) the noise quality is poor. Refer to that article I linked in my last post as an example. He spoke of light, regular clicking noises being made by the fan. Things like high-frequency whines can be an issue as well. Sounds that frequently change can be a problem as well. Our ears detect changes in sound relatively well, so any inconsistent sounds may be noticed and may become irritating.

I'm not a silence freak or anything, but I do place value on not having annoying sounds coming from my computer when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Slow*Jim

You guys using BCLK to oc at all? I'm using the auto OC to 4.6 but played around with upping BCLK to 101... didn't really notice a difference.


----------



## Witch King

My fan was initially running at 1930 RPM! It seems MIVGZ runs all fans at maximum speed.

In bios, I enabled fan control, and set it to silent. It's silent now!

If I wan to set the speed fixed at 1400 rpm, what should I do?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14893239*
> If I wan to set the speed fixed at 1400 rpm, what should I do?


*Use QFan ?*


----------



## RussellG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witch King;14893239*
> My fan was initially running at 1930 RPM! It seems MIVGZ runs all fans at maximum speed.
> 
> In bios, I enabled fan control, and set it to silent. It's silent now!
> 
> If I wan to set the speed fixed at 1400 rpm, what should I do?


With the great PWM controls on this motherboard and a PWM-supporting CPU cooler, I think it would be a shame not to utilize it. It's a great feature.

Use FanXpert (part of the AI Suite) to set up a fan profile that keeps it on the low side. Set it so the speed only ramps up past, say, 40 or 50%, when you are going something very intensive (ie: temperature goes up) and you are unlikely to notice as you are working (gaming) hard.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14892948*
> I'm using the auto OC to 4.6 but played around with upping BCLK to 101... didn't really notice a difference.


What were you expecting? Maybe running benchmarks you would see the numbers vary but so little... I would not expect 1 more FPS in a game either. What is 1 FPS anyway?

You could probably bump it to 102 and still safe but personally I would never use 103 or more daily, I would hate to get corrupted data.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14751975*
> *Monday 8/29/2011 UPDATE ! : GOOD NEWS EVERYONE ...
> I just saved a boat load of money on auto ... oh oops wrong message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I got an email from Gary @ Asus today saying the SupremeFX X-FI labels finally arrived this week and He will be overnighting it to me in the next day or two.*


*Saturday 9/10/2011 UPDATE on the UPDATE ! : http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2925-Gene-Z-Missing-X-Fi-decal-sticker-chip&p=27626&viewfull=1#post27626*
Quote:


> Good Day,
> 
> Sorry about the delay, the stickers were stuck in China at a DHL facility and were finally released. I should have them early next week and will start shipping them out to those who sent PMs.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Gary


*Guess we'll see ?







*


----------



## b0z0

I really want to get rid of my sabertooth and 570's and go with the Gene and a Asus 580gtx matrix.


----------



## utnorris

I am surprised that most of you are not opting for something along the lines of a H60 to your CPU versus using traditional heat sinks. Once you replace the stock fans with something like the Scythe GT's they should be way more effective and quieter than traditional heat sinks, at least I would think so. Of course I water cool and my system is pretty quiet and I do not have to ramp up the fans past 1000Rpms to keep the CPU and graphics cool. I know traditional water cooling is quite expensive, but aren't the H60 and such pretty comparably priced to the traditional heat sinks?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14893975*
> I am surprised that most of you are not opting for something along the lines of a H60 to your CPU versus using traditional heat sinks. Once you replace the stock fans with something like the Scythe GT's they should be way more effective and quieter than traditional heat sinks, at least I would think so. Of course I water cool and my system is pretty quiet and I do not have to ramp up the fans past 1000Rpms to keep the CPU and graphics cool.


I would have done a self contained water system ... but my case was too small to support the 120mm installation requirments ... *maybe* IF / when I ever go to a New Case







... or do a full custom water cooling







rig maybe ? I'd go all _*HOT ROD !







*_do up the hoses in Braided Stainless steel sheathing, go *BLACK* / *RED* / *CHROME* (S/S) looking














/or









Also I still think SOME people are a little against that whole WATER and ELECTRICITY mixing in a confined space thingy















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14893975*
> I know traditional water cooling is quite expensive, but aren't the H60 and such pretty comparably priced to the traditional heat sinks?


They can be similar, but the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ that _*Witch King*_ has is only about $30 ... where as a Corsair H80 is about $100.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14894120*
> I would have done a self contained water system ... but my case was too small to support the 120mm installation requirments ... *maybe* IF / when I ever go to a New Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or do a full custom water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rig maybe ? I'd go all _*HOT ROD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_do up the hoses in Braided Stainless steel sheathing, go *BLACK* / *RED* / *CHROME* (S/S) looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I still think SOME people are a little against that whole WATER and ELECTRICITY mixing in a confined space thingy


Wow. That's actually a pretty cool and ambitious idea. I think you should consider doing it.
That's probably going into MOTM territory.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14894170*
> Wow. That's actually a pretty cool and ambitious idea. I think you should consider doing it. That's probably going into MOTM territory.


Yeah this guy did it, *BUT* with the nylon Sleeving like you use for the electrical wires and cables.
It still looks pretty good though ...










This guy (Danger Den Rig) did it, and added some HARD tubing lines also, _SICK_ ! ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14894170*
> That's probably going into MOTM territory.


*MOTM* ? ... I can't get, "*MO*_re effor_*T* _than_ *M*_ay be worth it_" ... /or "*MO*_ron_ *T*_hrowing away_ *M*_oney_" ... out of that so,
I got no clue ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14894766*
> *MOTM* ? ... I can't get, "*MO*_re effor_*T* _than_ *M*_ay be worth it_" ... /or "*MO*_ron_ *T*_hrowing away_ *M*_oney_" ... out of that so,
> I got no clue ?


Mod of the month.


----------



## sintricate

I'd love to get a WC set up that looks as bad ass as that.

I'm kinda torn...

My new H80 is cooling my 2600k wonderfully so I have no reason to go to the custom WC route but it just looks so awesome.

..I also don't have the extra cash right now so I don't really have a choice


----------



## utnorris

I have a full blown water cooling kit, but I would move to a H100/H80 for convience sake if they also had a system for cards. I know you can mod the H50/70 to fit a GPU, but it's not as convenient and it doesn't cool a GPU as well as a custom setup.


----------



## snakemed

I also wish that Corsair, or another manufacturer, would offer a self-contained cooling sytem that could fit the GPUs like they do the CPUs. Having to only address two formats for CPUs (Intel & AMD) probably makes it easier and more practical. Not sure we will ever see an equivalent alternative for the various GPUs.

Totally dig the full H2O rigs, but I just can't justify the cost and the time, etc. for my build. Still, they are the sexyist rigs pictured hands-down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14898205*
> I have a full blown water cooling kit, but I would move to a H100/H80 for convience sake if they also had a system for cards. I know you can mod the H50/70 to fit a GPU, but it's not as convenient and it doesn't cool a GPU as well as a custom setup.


----------



## vex_sb

Hello guys

i bought the little Z mbo and its awesome









i5 2500k @ 5356
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1993935

On 5250 benching
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16035071


----------



## utnorris

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Tokkan

This lil Z mobo is teasing me.
Been waiting for Bulldozer for some time... Then I saw the ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Now I consider on changing to 2600k and pair it with this mobo.
It would be a nice fit under my NH-D14 with a future 7970 crossfire







.


----------



## vex_sb

i think 2500k is better bang for $


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


This lil Z mobo is teasing me.
Been waiting for Bulldozer for some time... Then I saw the ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Now I consider on changing to 2600k and pair it with this mobo.
It would be a nice fit under my NH-D14 with a future 7970 crossfire







.


Its awesome, I love it.. Also love my 2600k too







, 5Ghz @ 1.38v


----------



## snakemed

The 7970 that is on top might get a bit hot... but I like the idea! Maybe you are thinking of H2O cooling the GPUs?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


This lil Z mobo is teasing me.
Been waiting for Bulldozer for some time... Then I saw the ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z.
Now I consider on changing to 2600k and pair it with this mobo.
It would be a nice fit under my NH-D14 with a future 7970 crossfire







.


----------



## Manooloo

Delete


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


The 7970 that is on top might get a bit hot... but I like the idea! Maybe you are thinking of H2O cooling the GPUs?










In fact I am, just need some $ in my pockets and it will be done.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


... but I would move to a H100/H80 for convience sake if they also had a system for cards ...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I also wish that Corsair, or another manufacturer, would offer a self-contained cooling sytem that could fit the GPUs like they do the CPUs.


*Ummmm you guys mean something like THIS ???*





















































*HELL ... if BFG made one ... and they've been out of business for how long ? 2-3 years now ? and that Sapphire model is from 2006, and you guys didn't know about this stuff ???







*









*This set-up from Cool-It systems is TRYING to a 'universal' design that can fit on many different GPU cards.:*









*And of course, let's not forget too water cool our RAM.







*


----------



## RussellG

Wow, I've never seen video cards like that before. To think that there's been so many different brands and models and that they've been out for a few years is crazy. Where have I been??


----------



## SightUp

If I was going for 4.8ghz OC, should I use the 4.8 on the 50% or 75% LLC?


----------



## snakemed

Interesting LA_KINGS_FAN, and... no, I hadn't seen these examples either. Like RussellG, I'm wondering how I could have missed 'em so completely.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussellG;14902554*
> Where have I been??


I particularly like the PNY product since it combines the CPU and GPU cooling through one radiator, although I'd want a double radiator (like on the Corsair H100), I think. It would fit in the top of my Arc Mini, too! Tiger Direct sells it for $560., with the single radiator, so the way I'd want it would be pretty expensive. Here is a link another picture of it.

http://images.highspeedbackbone.net/SKUimages/enhanced/P56-0588-out01-jc.jpg

Still, really cool that PNY even offers it today!









I was aware of the RAM cooler, but I never really thought I'd get to going all H2O, so it hasn't meant much to me... maybe someday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14901974*
> *Ummmm you guys mean something like THIS ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HELL ... if BFG made one ... and that Sapphire model is from 2006, and you guys didn't know about this stuff ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course, let's not forget to water cool our RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14901635*
> Its awesome, I love it.. Also love my 2600k too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 5Ghz @ 1.38v


1.38v? thats ridiculously low


----------



## utnorris

Yes, I have seen those LA Kings. Problem is, there is no way the PNY CPU/GPU one can cool both regardless of what the BS review that was posted about a week ago. The Omni's have been out, but again, I cannot see a single 120mm rad cooling a GTX580, not with the amount of heat they produce. And just to clarify, when I say cool, I mean under load keeping it under 40c like mine does with my two GTX480's and that's with an ambient of 27c. What I would like to see is something like the H100 but expanded to a triple thick rad for both a CPU and single GPU. To make it universal they could make it just cool the GPU and use a model specific heat sink like what Swiftech does. This would keep the system setup simple and have a large enough rad for a SB setup and virtually any GPU currently on the market, minus the dual's of course.

Edit: There is a reason those designs of the past never became popular. Most were ineffective and cost way more than doing a basic water cooling setup. Cooling GPU's is a lot different than cooling a cpu due to the amount of heat they generate.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Utnorris ... I would tend to agree with you, and also question the effectiveness of such compact pumping units. It seems to me the custom water cooling loops I see use much larger pump/motors to circulate the water/liquid as well as larger Radiators.

I'd think stuff like the Corsair / PNY combos I posted, would be much more effective cooling only one thing CPU /or GPU and that trying to do both would lead to hotter temps for both. But I could certainly see doing like an H80 or H100 loop for the CPU and then another 2nd H80 or H100 loop for the GPU /GPU's maybe being something that could work ?

But then I go read on the Water Cooling Forum ... and read the occasional horror story of guys with Corsair units that leaked and ruined their computers ... and I think ... YEAH, *AIR* works JUST FINE









*PS* ... sorry about the Large photos ... I thought I edited them in photobucket to shrink them down, but it's not showing up that way ... mea culpa !


----------



## utnorris

Just an FYI for you guys thinking of water cooling, I just posted a bunch of stuff in the FS section, including an H70 at a great price.

Back on topic - I am surprised that Corsair has not tried to mod the H80/H100 into a GPU cooler also. I think it could be effective for most GPU's. I would imagine that they have something in the works.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14903849*
> 1.38v? thats ridiculously low


I know, i was super lucky with my 2600k and my 970, my 2500k took 1.42 for 5ghz though.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## utnorris

I missed that 5Ghz at 1.38v, that is nice. My 2500k is at 4.8Ghz at 1.36v, although I haven't taken the time to mess with it.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I know there were a couple of people still thinking of







*AIR* cooling







... and one or two that were thinking Noctua ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018 ... the NH-D14 *BIG MONSTER* ! is on sale
-$10.00 off @ NewEgg.


----------



## Boi 1da

I made a thread in the online deal section for it already:thumbbought one also)


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14902954*
> If I was going for 4.8ghz OC, should I use the 4.8 on the 50% or 75% LLC?


Bump!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da;14907192*
> I made a thread in the online deal section for it already:thumbbought one also)


I know ... where do you think I stole it from







credit to *YOU* sir









I just know we have several people in our thread looking at these and thought it might be of some help to them.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14907389*
> Bump!


Nope ... 'Bump' is *NOT* the magic word







... try again


----------



## LocutusH

Didnt find my pills this morning, and ended up ordering this:

570 Phantom
2500k
8GB Vengeance Red kit
Lamptron FC6 black
Fujitsu KB910

I am also done with the case mod, to my QX-2000, so the BORG CUBE is about to start this week







(biting nails)


----------



## snakemed

Is the GTX570 Phantom more than 2 slots thick? It looks it in the picture. I hope you have enough room in your build and I hope you like it!









Why do you need the "Lamptron FC6" (a fan controller)? The board has PWM fan control; 4-pin headers; as well as Qfan to control fan speeds, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14907964*
> Didnt find my pills this morning, and ended up ordering this:
> 
> 570 Phantom
> 2500k
> 8GB Vengeance Red kit
> Lamptron FC6 black
> Fujitsu KB910
> 
> I am also done with the case mod, to my QX-2000, so the BORG CUBE is about to start this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (biting nails)


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14910424*
> Is the GTX570 Phantom more than 2 slots thick? It looks it in the picture. I hope you have enough room in your build and I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need the "Lamptron FC6" (a fan controller)? The board has PWM fan control; 4-pin headers; as well as Qfan to control fan speeds, etc.


Its 2.5 slot.
There is plenty room there, just not in the height, where is max 13.6mm. But the Phantom fits









I know about fan control on the GeneZ, but i like to see temps and rpm-s on the case too, without software, while gaming or so. And its a nice addition to the overall look


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14910812*
> Its 2.5 slot.
> There is plenty room there, just not in the height, where is max 13.6mm. But the Phantom fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about fan control on the GeneZ, but i like to see temps and rpm-s on the case too, without software, while gaming or so. And its a nice addition to the overall look


It's also nice to be able to ramp up your fans *right now* when you are overclocking.

Edit:
Nice Phantom Locutus. Those things are slick.


----------



## hellopi

Hello awesome board, just to let you know that pics of my rig are coming eventually (I keep sering my name in the tbc owners list), but I'm plucking up the energy to do some cable management first! Also a quick question, I get loads of screen tearing on crysis even using medium settings, according to nvidea website my card (asus directII top overclock edition) should easily handle high if not better. I have an 2500k (not yet overclocked) and anti aliasing is turned off, any ideas?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;14911385*
> Hello awesome board, just to let you know that pics of my rig are coming eventually (I keep sering my name in the tbc owners list), but I'm plucking up the energy to do some cable management first! Also a quick question, I get loads of screen tearing on crysis even using medium settings, according to nvidea website my card (asus directII top overclock edition) should easily handle high if not better. I have an 2500k (not yet overclocked) and anti aliasing is turned off, any ideas?


Be sure to update to the newest patch. I forget which one it is, but it will enable an option in the menu for Vsync. When you turn Vsync on, it should get rid of your tearing.

When I first built my pc for Crysis, I had the same issues, and the aforementioned solution worked great for me.

Edit: You can also check your graphics software that came with the card to see if you can enable a multi buffering option. Often double or triple buffering is possible through the software.

Also, fill in this page to show us what your hardware is.


----------



## hellopi

Okay, have put in what I know off the top of my head, will try your advice and let you know! Many thanks


----------



## Anthrax27

Hi Guys ,

I recently noticed in my CPU-Z that the frequency of my processor falls to 1.6ghz when idle but the volts remain 1.2v+ . I disabled the Internal PLL voltage in BIOS but no help







.
It should drop below 1v when idle init?


----------



## Krycek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthrax27*


Hi Guys ,

I recently noticed in my CPU-Z that the frequency of my processor falls to 1.6ghz when idle but the volts remain 1.2v+ . I disabled the Internal PLL voltage in BIOS but no help







.
It should drop below 1v when idle init?


Hi, Sorry for my English.
Did You Check VCore Phase Control ?
According to Manual (page 3-10): "When this item is set to Extreme, the CPU voltage is set to manual and the voltage is set to 1.2v automatically"
I had to change it to Optimized in order the CPU voltage to drop when idle.
Hope this helps


----------



## Anthrax27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krycek*


Hi, Sorry for my English.
Did You Check VCore Phase Control ?
According to Manual (page 3-10): "When this item is set to Extreme, the CPU voltage is set to manual and the voltage is set to 1.2v automatically"
I had to change it to Optimized in order the CPU voltage to drop when idle.
Hope this helps


Hi,

No i haven't checked the Vcoe Phase control and i dont know if mine is set to extreme :/. Can you tell me where i can check it and change it to optimized ? and also should PLL Voltage be enabled or disabled?


----------



## Krycek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthrax27*


Hi,

No i haven't checked the Vcoe Phase control and i dont know if mine is set to extreme :/. Can you tell me where i can check it and change it to optimized ? and also should PLL Voltage be enabled or disabled?


Tab: Extreme Tweaker
scroll down to Digi+ VRM/Power Control--->VCore Phase Control
When you set it to Standard/Optimized the CPU Voltage can be set to OFFSET.
I Have CPU PLL Voltage set to AUTO.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthrax27*


No i haven't checked the Vcoe Phase control and i dont know if mine is set to extreme :/. Can you tell me where i can check it and change it to optimized ?


Since you own the board, have you modified the value?

Quote:



and also should PLL Voltage be enabled or disabled?


If you use the sleep feature, having it Enable or on Auto may cause the computer to hang on resume. Happened to me. Switched it to off and problem fixed. It was said in the OC guide on the RoG forums, glad I found it.

What speed you try to make it run at?


----------



## Anthrax27

Ok i have set it to Optimized now .
but what did you mean by changing to OFFSET ?
Please explain


----------



## Anthrax27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Since you own the board, have you modified the value?

If you use the sleep feature, having it Enable or on Auto may cause the computer to hang on resume. Happened to me. Switched it to off and problem fixed. It was said in the OC guide on the RoG forums, glad I found it.

What speed you try to make it run at?


No I havent modified any value. I just set it to Optimized now as suggested








And i am not overclocking just yet . I am happy with 3.4 and 3.8 turbo . Its just the Core voltage am worried about ..which stays 1.2v+ even in idle when the freq drops to 1.6 ghz..


----------



## Krycek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthrax27*


Ok i have set it to Optimized now .
but what did you mean by changing to OFFSET ?
Please explain


When I set VCore Phase Control to Optimized, the CPU Voltage is no longer set to MANUAL 1.2v. Instead is set to OFFSET and it drop when idle.
I was having the same issue that You, so I went to ROG forums but I cant't find the post...
Now your CPU voltage drop when idle ?


----------



## JedixJarf

Once you set your Vcore to offset it will undervolt when not in use. It has absolutely nothing to do with the PLL or PLL overvoltage being enabled.


----------



## Krycek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthrax27*


Ok i have set it to Optimized now .
but what did you mean by changing to OFFSET ?
Please explain


Here is the post:
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage


----------



## Anthrax27

Thanks a lot Krycek and JedixJarf








I set it to offset and now the voltage drops to 0.9 - 1 when Idle


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14910812*
> Its 2.5 slot.
> There is plenty room there, just not in the height, where is max 13.6mm. But the Phantom fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about fan control on the GeneZ, but i like to see temps and rpm-s on the case too, without software, while gaming or so. And its a nice addition to the overall look


I use the FC5 and love it. I like being able to see my temps and RPM's without having to open a program. Also, I use AIDA64 and Asus software does not play well with other programs, so I didn't install it. Also, I can run all nine of my Triberks off of one fan header on the FC5, so one knob controls all my fans.


----------



## LocutusH

I also wanted to buy a triebwerk for my antec h2o, but i could not buy it anyhwere here








They are very nice and unique fans. And a bit overkill with the price too


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krycek*


When I set VCore Phase Control to Optimized, the CPU Voltage is no longer set to MANUAL 1.2v. Instead is set to OFFSET and it drop when idle.
I was having the same issue that You, so I went to ROG forums but I cant't find the post...
Now your CPU voltage drop when idle ?


Things like this is why I continue reading each and every one of these posts. Thanks!

Aside, still hoping for a solution for the long post times. Maybe one of the dev bios updates? (using 0403)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14920181*
> Things like this is why I continue reading each and every one of these posts. Thanks!
> 
> Aside, still hoping for a solution for the long post times. Maybe one of the dev bios updates? (using 0403)


Disable the non z68 sata controllers?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hellopi

Many thanks Ovlazek, have installed the Crysis patches and have gone from unplayable in medium graphics to buttery smooth in high graphics and infinitely playeable in very high graphics! I can actually play the game finally and not just annoy my wife by constantly trying to tweak something else in the graphics settings!


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Disable the non z68 sata controllers?


JMB? I have (had) that disabled, is there more? I love getting tips like this, gives me hope!

Quote:



Thanks a lot Krycek and JedixJarf 
I set it to offset and now the voltage drops to 0.9 - 1 when Idle


Sitting at .99V myself now. Seeing as how my computer is 'idling' 99% of the time, this is going to be great! Do you think you have a lesser voltage because you have the 2600k vs my 2500k?

EDIT: A quote from that link: "...with the default voltage settings, 
our 2500K processor's idle voltage (at 16x CPU multiplier ratio) is 1.045V."
Mine was at 1.2V I believe... Why would mine so much higher? Turbo? That is the default though...


----------



## Michalius

Anyone with a Lian Li V600FX and a Gene Z confirm that there are no fitting issues with the top fan?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michalius*


Anyone with a Lian Li V600FX and a Gene Z confirm that there are no fitting issues with the top fan?


I don't have that case, but I do have a Lian Li with similar placement of a fan over the motherboard. It should fit just fine.


----------



## snakemed

Thanks for the great pics and write-up, DoctorNick! Very nicely done, Doc!
















Check it out everyone!

http://www.overclock.net/14921614-post1.html


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14923620*
> Thanks for the great pics and write-up, DoctorNick! Very nicely done, Doc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out everyone!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14921614-post1.html


Because of this post, I just placed an order for an Arc Mini, 2500K, Gene-Z, and some RAM. Going to be doing a custom loop though.


----------



## Krycek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14920181*
> Things like this is why I continue reading each and every one of these posts. Thanks!
> 
> Aside, still hoping for a solution for the long post times. Maybe one of the dev bios updates? (using 0403)


I see We have similar systems: 2500K, M4GZ, G.Skill 8 GB, 64 GB M4 + HDD.
And I now realize that I don't know if my post/boot times are normal.
I don't know what is "long time" for You, so I decided measure the times and tell you my setup:
In my system, from the time the power button is pressed it takes 12 seconds until the "starting windows" text appears (including 'post' of my video card displaying firmware version, vendor, etc. I don't know if it is normal).
From there it takes another 38 seconds to reach the desktop and 0% CPU usage (I know things here depends on start up programs and are different for everyone)
I set Boot Option # 1 to M4 SSD, Boot Option # 2 to DVD, disabled JMB and iGPU; Enabled USB 3 and I'm at stock frequency and stock BIOS right now.
The M4 SSD is running 0009 firmware and is on SATA III port 1 (AHCI).
The Ai Overclock Tuner is set to X.M.P.

Let me know if your post/boot time is similar
I find it's fast enough for me but I've seen forums with 35 seconds boot times...


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krycek;14927106*
> I see We have similar systems: 2500K, M4GZ, G.Skill 8 GB, 64 GB M4 + HDD.
> And I now realize that I don't know if my post/boot times are normal.
> I don't know what is "long time" for You, so I decided measure the times and tell you my setup:
> In my system, from the time the power button is pressed it takes 12 seconds until the "starting windows" text appears (including 'post' of my video card displaying firmware version, vendor, etc. I don't know if it is normal).
> From there it takes another 38 seconds to reach the desktop and 0% CPU usage (I know things here depends on start up programs and are different for everyone)
> I set Boot Option # 1 to M4 SSD, Boot Option # 2 to DVD, disabled JMB and iGPU; Enabled USB 3 and I'm at stock frequency and stock BIOS right now.
> The M4 SSD is running 0009 firmware and is on SATA III port 1 (AHCI).
> The Ai Overclock Tuner is set to X.M.P.
> 
> Let me know if your post/boot time is similar
> I find it's fast enough for me but I've seen forums with 35 seconds boot times...


18 seconds til I see the windows logo. Then about 10 seconds more and I'm at the desktop. Those first 18 seconds it seems as if the computer is doing absolutely nothing but sitting there. Just a blank screen, at ~17 seconds you see ROG splash screen for a second, then at 18 you see windows loading. Drives me nuts.

I have boot option #1 set to M4, boot option #2 disabled completely, disabled JMB as well, Asmedia USB 3.0 is enabled. How did you disable the iGPU? I have those two options set to disabled, but I've heard of people setting a negative offset voltage or something like that...
Quote:


> and I'm at stock frequency and stock BIOS right now.
> The M4 SSD is running 0009 firmware and is on SATA III port 1 (AHCI).
> The Ai Overclock Tuner is set to X.M.P.


And ditto. By stock frequency I mean "Auto." I think Turbo ramps it up to 3.7 GHz by itself though.

ASUS really needs to get this fixed. I spent $180 bucks on this board... I know I'm nitpicking, but it really is upsetting knowing I wouldn't have had this problem if I had opted for something/anything else.


----------



## snakemed

My Sapphire 6950 Toxic arrived from Newegg today and I installed it along with Cat 11.8.









I installed Trixx and checked the shaders number (1408). Next I shut down, disconnected the power supply and bled the power to nothing before flipping the BIOS switch to the other position. I reconnected everything and rebooted, checked the shader count and it was... 1408. What am I missing?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Reports of TOXIC sighting ... yep, we have a TOXIC sighting ... confirmed the TOXIC is IN, repeat the TOXIC is IN ... will be turning the system on and testing for ability for HD 6970 Unlocking in ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... *]



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*







Woo Hoo !!!







PARTY TIME !!!







*










*AND







BINGO !*










*A flip of a little switch later ... well and maybe some OverClocking on it too, later ... 
and we have a HD 6970 for the price of a HD 6950














*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0yd07*


ASUS really needs to get this fixed. I spent $180 bucks on this board... I know I'm nitpicking, but it really is upsetting knowing I wouldn't have had this problem if I had opted for something/anything else.


Right ... because it's *ASUS's *fault







, not something *YOU *have set in your BIOS ? oh and I guess be glad you didn't buy a MSI Z68A-GD80 board ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...z68a-gd80.html ... seriously we're 272 pages into our Ownership and I can think of *YOU *and *TWO *other people that have mentioned the POST time being too long, I guess the rest of us just aren't as nitpicky or maybe we didn't mess with the BIOS to create this issue, I don't know, just seems *ODD *a couple of you complain about it, while the majority/rest of us think it's either *fine *or *FASTER *than our previous computers ?







have you tried going onto the ASUS support site, or ASUS ROG Forums to inquire about it, where Brian or Raja from ASUS post regularly to answer these types of concerns ?


----------



## utnorris

What the LED poster and see what it is doing during that 18 seconds. Once it displays "AA" it is past the bios and now loading Windows. My guess would be that you have something not installed correctly in Windows or you have an unstable overclock (yes I see it is on Auto), try setting it manually and see if that clears the issue.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


My Sapphire 6950 Toxic arrived from Newegg today and I installed it along with Cat 11.8.









I installed Trixx and checked the shaders number (1408). Next I shut down, disconnected the power supply and bled the power to nothing before flipping the BIOS switch to the other position. I reconnected everything and rebooted, checked the shader count and it was... 1408. What am I missing?










Wow ... 
*1st* = congrats on the TOXIC







I noticed they'er back in stock at NewEgg again Today too.
*2nd *= I dunno, mine was literally as simple as I made it sound, you might have one of the 30-40% of TOXIC's that DON'T UNLOCK ? it wasn't guaranteed to do so.








*3rd *= I'll try to help you however I can, but don't think this is the right Forum to do it in, there are a few TOXIC threads in the GPU forums you can add on to where I and other TOXIC owners can try and get you Unlocked if possible, let's keep this thread about the Max4GeneZ.
*4th *= don't mess with it too much before we figure out if maybe you got a card that had the BIOS switch in the wrong position to begin with, also did you SAVE you stock BIOS from position #1 before you powered down and flipped the switch ?
*5th *= There's still the option of FLASHING the card, if the simple switch flip doesn't get you unlocked.
*HANG IN THERE*.


----------



## Krycek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14929864*
> ... How did you disable the iGPU? I have those two options set to disabled, but I've heard of people setting a negative offset voltage or something like that...


I set Render Standby and iGPU Multi-Monitor to disabled as suggested here: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?3257-Can-I-disable-onboard-video-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z
no voltage settings.


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Right ... because it's *ASUS's *fault







, not something *YOU *have set in your BIOS ? oh and I guess be glad you didn't buy a MSI Z68A-GD80 board ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...z68a-gd80.html ... seriously we're 272 pages into our Ownership and I can think of *YOU *and *TWO *other people that have mentioned the POST time being too long, I guess the rest of us just aren't as nitpicky or maybe we didn't mess with the BIOS to create this issue, I don't know, just seems *ODD *a couple of you complain about it, while the majority/rest of us think it's either *fine *or *FASTER *than our previous computers ?







have you tried going onto the ASUS support site, or ASUS ROG Forums to inquire about it, where Brian or Raja from ASUS post regularly to answer these types of concerns ?


It did it on its very, VERY first boot. Actually it was double POST'ing to begin with-- I had to do something with the BCLK to get it to stop doing that. Like I said though it POST's quickly, so the double POST only took... maybe two seconds longer. It's that waiting period beforehand that takes so long.

Is it wrong to complain about this? Why are you attacking me?

I'll try on the ASUS ROG forum I guess. I figured other people had to have had this problem as well. This thread is devoted entirely to the Gene-Z whereas the ASUS forum is for Maximus boards in general.

Quote:



What the LED poster and see what it is doing during that 18 seconds. Once it displays "AA" it is past the bios and now loading Windows. My guess would be that you have something not installed correctly in Windows or you have an unstable overclock (yes I see it is on Auto), try setting it manually and see if that clears the issue.


Appreciate it. I will give it a shot.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krycek*


I set Render Standby and iGPU Multi-Monitor to disabled as suggested here: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...imus-IV-Gene-Z
no voltage settings.


Same here.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Sorry b0yd07 I wasn't attacking you, just saying since it only seems to be an issue with 2 or 3 people out of several dozens or more board owners in this thread, that it's most likely an issue on YOUR (2 or 3 peoples) boards, because of some setting that's different than the rest of ours. No need to say the board is crap, or Asus is at fault if that's the case right ?

I'm sure we can get it resolved. Now I'm still running on the OLD original BIOS, maybe that has something to do with it ? but I guess unless you post your entire BIOS line by line I guess it will be a trial and error effort in fixing it.


----------



## LocutusH

Do i need to cool my SSD? Are they going hot, or not?


----------



## utnorris

No SSD's do not get hot.


----------



## strikermaximus

Hi Everyone

I will be buying a Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z motherboard.. with a i7 2600K cpu.
Mostly using it for gaming.

I need help deciding what memory is the best bang for the buck... I have little experience in overclocking but willing to learn.

Does Cas Latency and timing make a big difference?
I like GSKILL just not sure what to get..

I look forward in hearing your suggentions!!!

Thanks


----------



## Michalius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strikermaximus;14935419*
> Hi Everyone
> 
> I will be buying a Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z motherboard.. with a i7 2600K cpu.
> Mostly using it for gaming.
> 
> I need help deciding what memory is the best bang for the buck... I have little experience in overclocking but willing to learn.
> 
> Does Cas Latency and timing make a big difference?
> I like GSKILL just not sure what to get..
> 
> I look forward in hearing your suggentions!!!
> 
> Thanks


Since you don't OC BUS on 1155, RAM is not as big of a deal as it was on AM3 or X58. Just get some 1600 1.5V RAM. Corsair Vengeance and the Gskill Ripjaws/Sniper is the favorite.


----------



## yugnat

Can anybody confirm if the Realtek drivers and the ALC889 control the optical out jack on the Gene as well as the spdif header?


----------



## utnorris

There have been so many reviews about this. The only time you really need to worry about the latency/timings or even the speed is when you are trying to squeeze every last bit of overclock out of your chip or you are benching and those tow usually go hand in hand anyway. The reviews I have read have shown that 1600Mhz to be the sweet spot for SB, with 2133Mhz not giving you enough of a jump to justify the cost difference. I use the Gskill Sniper 2 x 4Gb 1.25v 1600Mhz kits and I do not overclock them just cause it's not needed. Personally, if I was buying today I would get one of the many deals that are being offered right now, stick with one of the better brands like Corsair or Gskill, Mushkin, etc.

*Memory review:*http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3


----------



## bah73

Can I join this club.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1117260-corsair-600t.html


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strikermaximus;14935419*
> Hi Everyone
> I will be buying a Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z motherboard.. with a i7 2600K cpu.
> Mostly using it for gaming.
> I need help deciding what memory is the best bang for the buck... I have little experience in overclocking but willing to learn.
> Does Cas Latency and timing make a big difference?
> I like GSKILL just not sure what to get..
> I look forward in hearing your suggentions!!!
> Thanks


Well Utnorris & Michalius pretty much summed it up for you ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalius;14935436*
> Since you don't OC BUS on 1155, RAM is not as big of a deal as it was on AM3 or X58. Just get some 1600 1.5V RAM. Corsair Vengeance and the Gskill Ripjaws/Sniper is the favorite.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14935533*
> There have been so many reviews about this. The only time you really need to worry about the latency/timings or even the speed is when you are trying to squeeze every last bit of overclock out of your chip or you are benching and those tow usually go hand in hand anyway. The reviews I have read have shown that 1600Mhz to be the sweet spot for SB, with 2133Mhz not giving you enough of a jump to justify the cost difference. I use the Gskill Sniper 2 x 4Gb 1.25v 1600Mhz kits and I do not overclock them just cause it's not needed. Personally, if I was buying today I would get one of the many deals that are being offered right now, stick with one of the better brands like Corsair or Gskill, Mushkin, etc.
> *Memory review:*http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3


... but if you need additional information, check out this write up I did about RAM for our boards ... http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html ... it should help make your choice easier as well.

I'd say it's almost evenly split, like 45/45% between owners using the Corsair Vengeance and G.Skill Ripjaw X's /or Sniper's with the last 10% optioning for something different.

*Current good deals @ NewEgg =*

G.SKILL Ripjaws X's 16GB 1600 (PC3 12800) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429 - $100.00 w/ Free Kingston flash card

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB 1600 (PC3 12800) - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180 - $53.00 w/ Free shipping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73;14935855*
> Can I join this club.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/1117260-corsair-600t.html


Nice set-up ... did you actually use that Lian Li red HDD cage ? I don't see it in the build ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strikermaximus;14935419*
> Hi Everyone
> 
> I will be buying a Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z motherboard.. with a i7 2600K cpu.
> Mostly using it for gaming.
> 
> I need help deciding what memory is the best bang for the buck... I have little experience in overclocking but willing to learn.
> 
> Does Cas Latency and timing make a big difference?
> I like GSKILL just not sure what to get..
> 
> I look forward in hearing your suggentions!!!
> 
> Thanks


Gskill makes great RAM and the performance/value is top notch
if you looking for nice RAM with some OC headroom this may hit the spot
both kits should hit 2133
8Gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231404
here are 4Gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050008476%2040000147%20600006127%20600006066%20600006156&IsNodeId=1&name=7

here is good comparison and what you can expect from different frequency's
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/sandy-bridge-ddr3_7.html#sect0


----------



## utnorris

It's amazing that two different and respected sites came up with different conclusions about ram and gaming on SB:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/6

Quote:
"The results weren't very stimulating, were they? Just as expected, gaming with faster memory just doesn't make any notable difference. I could have potentially lowered the resolution and settings in an attempt to produce some sort of difference, but I felt that testing these games at the settings they're most likely to be played at was far more enlightening. If you want better gaming performance, the GPU is the best component to upgrade-no news there."

I am going to stick by my recommendation of going with 1600Mhz unless you are benching. As far as faster ram allowing for better overclocking headroom, since on SB we use a multiplier to overclock I cannot see where faster ram will help. But in the end it's up to you, spend $55 for 8Gb of ram and use the savings for a better GPU or spend $99 on ram. The $45 difference can get you a HD6950 versus a GTX560. Just some food for thought.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

utnorris, was the above meant for *strikermaximus* ? ... because he said he was mainly gaming, not a Benchmark Guy, and also he already mentioned getting an i7 2600K cpu ... not really much better SB Chip option out there than that is there ? at least not right now.

But I agree there's little to no gain spending on RAM above the 1600 MHz speed with our set-ups ... if anything MAX out and get 16 GB instead of 8 GB, it's cheap enough to have the extra RAM for now and later if ever needed, there's little reason NOT to do this IMO. The $40-50 is cheap insurance for futureproofing and potential improved performance.

As for a HD6950 versus a GTX560ti ... let's see if I had to recommend a card ... ummmmm







ohhhh what one would it be .... ahhhhhh ummmmmm









Pssst a TOXIC 6950


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14938595*
> It's amazing that two different and respected sites came up with different conclusions about ram and gaming on SB:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/6
> 
> Quote:
> "The results weren't very stimulating, were they? Just as expected, gaming with faster memory just doesn't make any notable difference. I could have potentially lowered the resolution and settings in an attempt to produce some sort of difference, but I felt that testing these games at the settings they're most likely to be played at was far more enlightening. If you want better gaming performance, the GPU is the best component to upgrade-no news there."
> 
> I am going to stick by my recommendation of going with 1600Mhz unless you are benching. As far as faster ram allowing for better overclocking headroom, since on SB we use a multiplier to overclock I cannot see where faster ram will help. But in the end it's up to you, spend $55 for 8Gb of ram and use the savings for a better GPU or spend $99 on ram. The $45 difference can get you a HD6950 versus a GTX560. Just some food for thought.


There is more to it then just gaming guys but this is not the point ..the AnandTech test/review only shows RAM @ *stock* i7-2600K if i remember correctly that's why i like the test done by Xbit..it shows the true SB architecture ability (SB loves frequency more then timings/latency,the higher the clock ,the better)
Everyone says 1600 is the sweet spot ..compare 1333 to 1600 and see how much you gain ,now compare 1600 to 2133 and be the judge
I5 [email protected]

READ
DDR3-1333 CL7=> 17630 MB/s
DDR3-1600 CL8=> 20180 gain over 1333= 2550 MB/s

DDR3-2133 CL9=> 24650 gain over 1600= 4470

WRITE
DDR3-1333 CL7=> 20650 MB/s
DDR3-1600 CL8=> 22970 gain over 1333= 2320

DDR3-2133 CL9=> 24130 gain over 1600= 1160

COPY
DDR3-1333 CL7=> 18860 MB/s
DDR3-1600 CL8=> 21990 gain over 1333= 3130

DDR3-2133 CL9=> 27050 gain over 1600= 5060

@ stock the gain will be minimal !!
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/sandy-bridge-ddr3_4.html#sect1

here is my own comparison of the same frequency -different timings (this is where you can save your money if you opt for higher frequency RAM)
here is 4Gb 1600 CL7 kit (PI series) @2133 (1.6v)


here is 8Gb 2133 CL11 (*on sale 75$*) running in my sig rig 10-11-10-27-2T (1.575v)



you can have a little fun with it too;


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14938893*
> But I agree there's little to no gain spending on RAM above the 1600 MHz speed with our set-ups ... if anything MAX out and get 16 GB instead of 8 GB, it's cheap enough to have the extra RAM for now and later if ever needed, there's little reason NOT to do this IMO. The $40-50 is cheap insurance for futureproofing and potential improved performance.


Having put 16GB of ram in my MIVG, I think DDR3 will be long dead by the time 16GB is needed for average gaming..


----------



## Charlie117

Hi guys, I posted a couple of pages back, I was looking into this MoBo for my new build.

Here is my final build, let me know what you think, what can I improve, or what may not be compatible.

I only have doubts with the Wireless Adapter, will it fit this mobo?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/screenshot20110914at922.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/screenshot20110914at922.png/

Also anyone using this CPU cooler? or can anyone recommend a similar, not HUGE (don't wanna block the RAM or the GPU slots)


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14940696*
> Hi guys, I posted a couple of pages back, I was looking into this MoBo for my new build.
> 
> Here is my final build, let me know what you think, what can I improve, or what may not be compatible.
> 
> I only have doubts with the Wireless Adapter, will it fit this mobo?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/screenshot20110914at922.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/screenshot20110914at922.png/
> 
> Also anyone using this CPU cooler? or can anyone recommend a similar, not HUGE (don't wanna block the RAM or the GPU slots)


Honestly I think if I were doing it over I would go with a 6950 instead of a 570. I just think they are better value cards. I have two 570's fyi.

Also get rid of that ridiculously priced HDD. Get something like the Spinpoint. Best drive in it's range. You can short stroke it if you only need 500GB or so. Also PSU is overkill unless you plan to go SLI. In which case it is just about right.

The 212+ is a great cooler. As far as the wireless adapter goes, I would stay clear and hardwire it. If you must have a wireless adapter, I'm sure it is fine. It will fit in either your second physical x16 or x4 slot.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14940696*
> I only have doubts with the Wireless Adapter, will it fit this mobo?


I don't see why not ?

Also, your build looks solid, the CM Hyper 212+ is a great cooler, the only thing you might want is different fans for it, the single stock fan it comes with is kind of loud, a pair of 120mm for it can improve it's cooling performance as well as be quieter if you choose the right fans (this was discussed Witch King had a loud Hyper 212+ {Link}).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14940768*
> Honestly I think if I were doing it over I would go with a 6950 instead of a 570. I just think they are better value cards. I have two 570's fyi.


Did you W/C yours ? Lately I keep reading people claiming the GTX 570 runs cooler than the HD 6950, but I remember someone here, maybe you or utnorris or ? telling me those cards, maybe it was just the particular 570 model I was looking at, running HOT. The reviews I've read also back up that it looks to me the 570 runs HOTTER than the 6950 ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14940875*
> Did you W/C yours ? Lately I keep reading people claiming the GTX 570 runs cooler than the HD 6950, but I remember someone here, maybe you or utnorris or ? telling me those cards, maybe it was just the particular 570 model I was looking at, running HOT. The reviews I've read also back up that it looks to me the 570 runs HOTTER than the 6950 ?


They get pretty toasty. Not absurd on their own though. I don't have mine wc'd. I keep meaning to though. The next gen card I get I will water cool I think.


----------



## Charlie117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14940768*
> Honestly I think if I were doing it over I would go with a 6950 instead of a 570. I just think they are better value cards. I have two 570's fyi.
> 
> Also get rid of that ridiculously priced HDD. Get something like the Spinpoint. Best drive in it's range. You can short stroke it if you only need 500GB or so. Also PSU is overkill unless you plan to go SLI. In which case it is just about right.
> 
> The 212+ is a great cooler. As far as the wireless adapter goes, I would stay clear and hardwire it. If you must have a wireless adapter, I'm sure it is fine. It will fit in either your second physical x16 or x4 slot.


I've always been an Nvidia guy, used to have ATI back in the day and had tons of problems with drivers and other things.

What's the difference between the HDD I have vs the Spinpoint?
I mean, is there really a difference in 64mb cache vs 32mb?

I might SLI in the future, I'm just playing it safe


----------



## Charlie117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14940780*
> I don't see why not ?
> 
> Also, your build looks solid, the CM Hyper 212+ is a great cooler, the only thing you might want is different fans for it, the single stock fan it comes with is kind of loud, a pair of 120mm for it can improve it's cooling performance as well as be quieter if you choose the right fans (this was discussed Witch King had a loud Hyper 212+ {Link}).


Thanks, I have 3 Scythe 120mm fans in the list, will these fit the Hyper 212?


----------



## utnorris

Memory - My point was the difference between 1600Mhz and 2133Mhz is negligible unless you are benching. IMHO you are better off putting the money towards better graphics or SSD's right now. As far as how much, I run 16Gb because I had the extra money and I said why not, but I rarely see more than 4Gb being used, so 8Gb is enough to turn off page file and for 99% of the applications out there, especially gaming. Benchmarks are nice, but the difference between 56Fps and 60Fps is not noticeable to justify the cost difference, again, this is just my humble opinion. For $45 difference you can invest in a better cooler, a better SSD or a better GPU. Just my opinion.

GPU - The reference GTC570's are the ones that run hot. If you want one, get the non reference ones like the MSI Frozen series which offer better cooling, better overclocking and are quieter than the reference models unless you plan on water cooling, then you would want a reference model. Personally, I think the HD6950 is a better buy due to the overclocking potential, the possibility of unlocking to a HD6970 and cooler running, not to mention the ability to run multiple monitors by itself for Eyefinity. Yes, AMD does have it's drawbacks, some complain about screen tearing, vsync issues, etc. But Nvidia has it's own issues as well. It really comes down to what you see as a value, i.e. Physics, multi-monitor setups, etc.


----------



## Charlie117

Will definitely take the Memory into consideration, thanks utnorris!.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941030*
> Thanks, I have 3 Scythe 120mm fans in the list, will these fit the Hyper 212?


Again ... don't see why not







you have 120mm fans and the Hyper 212+ takes 120mm fans ... the wire attachment clips kind of make it universal to install any 120mm's.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941015*
> I've always been an Nvidia guy, used to have ATI back in the day and had tons of problems with drivers and other things.
> 
> What's the difference between the HDD I have vs the Spinpoint?
> I mean, is there really a difference in 64mb cache vs 32mb?
> 
> I might SLI in the future, I'm just playing it safe


In regards to the gpu- to each his own I guess...

For the HDD, the main difference is price. Twice the storage for a cheaper price. You won't notice any difference in performance (unless you step down to a 5400rpm drive).

If you do SLI, you won't be able to fit that wireless adapter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14941143*
> Again ... don't see why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have 120mm fans and the Hyper 212+ takes 120mm fans ... the wire attachment clips kind of make it universal to install any 120mm's.


Pssshh, LAKF, I thought you research the crap out of things.
The 212+ has _plastic_ fan clips.


----------



## Charlie117

Thanks Ovlazek, I did some quick research and the Spinpoint look like a better deal.
You just saved me 15 bucks









About the Wireless Adapter, looks like I'm going to have a hard weekend managing cables through my house, but yeah, that's 30 bucks less ... SSD here I come!. How many GB's would be recommended for the OS?, Windows 7 Ultimate.

+rep to you guys.

BTW do you think a 650w PSU can handle what I've got? Or should I stay with the 750w?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012

It's a tough decision for me ... Will I SLI in the future? maybe... It depends on the new GPUs coming early next year, I heard they will be more power efficient. So do you think 650 is enough to future proof? Or the 750w is the better option?.


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941447*
> About the Wireless Adapter, looks like I'm going to have a hard weekend managing cables through my house, but yeah, that's 30 bucks less ... SSD here I come!. How many GB's would be recommended for the OS?, Windows 7 Ultimate


I have Windows 7 Ultimate with a 64Gb Crucial M4 drive. Have ALL of the necessary programs on it, including Office and Photoshop. 26 gigabytes left and I'm pretty much done installing stuff.
Games, music, downloads, dvd rips, etc. go on a secondary drive obviously.

EDIT: I found it hard to justify buying a large (and EXPENSIVE) SSD when the technology is still developing and prices are still falling. A year from now, if I find my self cramped for space, I'll invest in a larger drive. It'll be quicker, larger, and cheaper. I don't think it's wise future proofing yourself by buying an SSD with enough space to last you for the next ten years.

I have the registry set to install my User folder onto the secondary drive instead of the boot drive (SSD) per these instructions:


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941447*
> Thanks Ovlazek, I did some quick research and the Spinpoint look like a better deal.
> You just saved me 15 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the Wireless Adapter, looks like I'm going to have a hard weekend managing cables through my house, but yeah, that's 30 bucks less ... SSD here I come!. How many GB's would be recommended for the OS?, Windows 7 Ultimate.
> 
> +rep to you guys.
> 
> BTW do you think a 650w PSU can handle what I've got? Or should I stay with the 750w?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012
> 
> It's a tough decision for me ... Will I SLI in the future? maybe... It depends on the new GPUs coming early next year, I heard they will be more power efficient. So do you think 650 is enough to future proof? Or the 750w is the better option?.


Wired connections really are the way to go. For an SSD I would say 60GB minimum. I started with a 60GB but moved up to a 120GB as I felt a little bit hand cuffed. But if you truly only want OS and a few apps then a 60GB should do you.

For a PSU, it is hard to say with next gen graphics cards. They are likely to be more efficient but honestly, I would stick with the 750W to be safe. Especially if you do the $20 mail in rebate from Newegg. $130 for the 750W compared to $110 for the 650W. Seems like a better deal.

Edit: It is very important to have a bit of breathing room on an SSD as the performance goes down if it is really full.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941447*
> ... SSD here I come!. How many GB's would be recommended for the OS?, Windows 7 Ultimate.


IF you buy from *NewEgg* BE SURE you WANT what you get as far as a SSD go's because you CAN NOT Return it for REFUND, only exchange for *replacement*. So if you BUY a 64 GB SSD you're STUCK with a 64 GB SSD !

I mention this because that's what happened to me, bought the Crucial M4 *64* GB SSD and quickly found I was running out of room with WIN 7 PRO and ONE GAME (CoD4) it was already about 5/8ths full. Granted I didn't know about the Page File and other things you could do to reduce your WIN 7 volume of GB's but ... I ended up Buying a *128* GB Crucial M4 and feel much better that I won't have to worry about space on the SSD drive and I can install Windows, MS Office Pro, and several Games on it now without worry.

That's my









*PS* - Hey *b0yd07* thanks for posting that instructions list ... I still have to install my 128 GB SSD and have been trying to compile info from various sources about the best way to handle installing Windows & File Management so as not to fill up the SSD yet not have broken links and File Registry errors with programs being on the Storage HDD yet looking to be installed on the "C/ drive".


----------



## utnorris

My 2 cents on an SSD is to get as large of a drive you can afford. You do not need to go with the latest generation as just like memory, you will not notice the difference between SATAII and SATAIII or 510Mb reads versus 280Mbs reads unless you are benching. I went from two 80Gb Intel first generation drives in RAID 0 to two Crucial 64Gb drives in RAID0 to finally a single Intel 320 160Gb drive which is on paper way slower than the other two setups. Can I tell the difference in speeds? Nope. My OS still boots just as fast, games and applications launch just as fast and I have TRIM enabled which I couldn't get on the RAID setups. I would grab a second generation Indilinx based SSD that seem to be on sale every other week for about $1 per Gb. This way you have the extra breathing room and you do not have to worry about hacking your OS to make sure you do not run out of room. I put all of my videos and pictures on a RAID 1 setup of two 2Tb mechanical drives and couldn't be happier. My laptop has a first generation 80Gb Intel drive in it and it still feels snappy and it's 4 years old. You can get this drive for example for a $1 per gb after rebate:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227739

This is just an example, but for $120 for a 120Gb drive is pretty good.


----------



## utnorris

By the way, as far as memory goes, here is today's Newegg Shellshocker:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233143

More than you will need, but 16Gb for $85 is pretty good. It's also only 1.5v, so it shouldn't need any extra cooling.


----------



## b0yd07

You're welcome Kings Fan. Got those instructions off Slickdeals of all places, haha.

iTunes throws a fit if you try to pull your library from anywhere besides the default Music folder. This allows you to keep your library in it's default place while still being off your precious ssd, which is a life saver. Also noticed dvd ripping software and other various things like to use the default Documents folder to store stuff without asking...


----------



## SortOfGrim

all!

After a long short wait my new mobo has arrived!








Please add me!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14944025*
> iTunes throws a fit if you try to pull your library from anywhere besides the default Music folder. This allows you to keep your library in it's default place while still being off your precious ssd, which is a life saver.


My god does it ever. My itunes music is stored on my NAS, and everytime I set up a new pc to access it, I seriously have to let it process for a full 30-40 hours. Itunes goes from responding to not responding repeatedly for that long before it finishes. Unbearable.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;14944823*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all!
> 
> After a long short wait my new mobo has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me!


You got a SupremeFX X-Fi2 sticker! Many will envy you!


----------



## snakemed

I have wanted to do this forever! But like many here, I didn't know how...









Thanks for the registry instructions!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14941620*
> ... I have the registry set to install my User folder onto the secondary drive instead of the boot drive (SSD) per these instructions:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14942667*
> *PS* - Hey *b0yd07* thanks for posting that instructions list ... I still have to install my 128 GB SSD and have been trying to compile info from various sources about the best way to handle installing Windows & File Management so as not to fill up the SSD yet not have broken links and File Registry errors with programs being on the Storage HDD yet looking to be installed on the "C/ drive".


----------



## utnorris

By the way, if anyone wants a GPU monster and keep it single slot, Newegg has the HD5970 for $400 shipped after a promo code:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1636433

That's pretty nice for those looking to get a monster GPU and only use one slot.


----------



## strikermax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14938893*
> utnorris, was the above meant for *strikermaximus* ? ... because he said he was mainly gaming, not a Benchmark Guy, and also he already mentioned getting an i7 2600K cpu ... not really much better SB Chip option out there than that is there ? at least not right now.
> 
> But I agree there's little to no gain spending on RAM above the 1600 MHz speed with our set-ups ... if anything MAX out and get 16 GB instead of 8 GB, it's cheap enough to have the extra RAM for now and later if ever needed, there's little reason NOT to do this IMO. The $40-50 is cheap insurance for futureproofing and potential improved performance.
> 
> As for a HD6950 versus a GTX560ti ... let's see if I had to recommend a card ... ummmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh what one would it be .... ahhhhhh ummmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst a TOXIC 6950


Thanks for all that reply..I think I am going to go with the Gskill sniper..

Thanks for your help..

Cheers!!!


----------



## utnorris

I like mine.


----------



## bradmax57

Hi, newbie here but add me to the list


















The freezer 2 pro is a backup cooler, i tried a Corsair H100 but found it far too noisy (pump was resonating through the case too much, fractal arc mini) also had a antec kuhler 620 in which tbh was perfectly fine but i sold it lol, anyway

I decided to try some decent aircooling again and bought a Venomous X but before I open it would like to know if it will fit? I tried a cocage silver arrow or whatever and that was too close to my gpu for comfort so sent that back.

ANy help would be appreciated.


----------



## utnorris

Man i love the MSI coolers on their GPU's, just look nice. As far as the Venomous, had one and it was nice, but it is big. What type of ram, i.e. does it have tall heat sinks? I think that will be the only real concern, but I water cool, so, hopefully someone here has one.


----------



## bradmax57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14946904*
> Man i love the MSI coolers on their GPU's, just look nice. As far as the Venomous, had one and it was nice, but it is big. What type of ram, i.e. does it have tall heat sinks? I think that will be the only real concern, but I water cool, so, hopefully someone here has one.


im just using xms3 so standard height ramsinks so that wont be an issue, i dont want to have to have the venomous x fans pointing upwards either


----------



## eyecrave

Anyone use a 3 slot video card with this? If so is there room to use the bottom slot for a sound card? From the few pics i have seen it seems not and it's the only thing holding me back from getting this mobo.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyecrave;14947886*
> Anyone use a 3 slot video card with this? If so is there room to use the bottom slot for a sound card? From the few pics i have seen it seems not and it's the only thing holding me back from getting this mobo.


It should work. Unless you have a dual slot sound card?


----------



## eyecrave

I forgot to mention its an ASUS Xonar DX 7.1. Ok thanks its hard to tell from the angles the pics were taken if the last pcie slot was blocked or not.


----------



## utnorris

You should have no issue using the first PCIe x16 slot for a three slot GPU and then the bottom PCIe x4 slot (black) for a sound card which is in the 4th slot position.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14944888*
> You got a SupremeFX X-Fi2 sticker! Many will envy you!


IF Gary Key doesn't come through for us ... we will hunt down _SortOfGrim_ and rip his SupremeFX X-Fi2 sticker off and claim it for our own !


















Also ... some good End of Summer Deals up on NewEgg (Promo codes expire 09/21/2011) ...




... Picked out some stuff I thought might fit Max4GeneZ Builds ... Happy shopping!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;14941447*
> Thanks Ovlazek, I did some quick research and the Spinpoint look like a better deal. You just saved me 15 bucks


Well Charlie117, there's another $10 bucks ... get that 1.5 TB Spinpoint







it's on Sale,
and that Corsair 650 Watt PSU is a pretty sweet deal too, and should be enough for SLI ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hmmmmmm







so has Intel decided to go W/C







for SandyBridge-E ?

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...ge-e-gallery/1
























INTERESTING "Intel's Thermal Solution RTS2011LC hybrid air/liquid CPU cooler"









_More_: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardwar...ricing-detai/1


----------



## utnorris

Keep in mind that is not Ivy, but the x79 platform. Based on what I have read so far, not something I will be interested in upgrading too.


----------



## sintricate

Funny how it's called a Hybrid Air/liquid cooling solution. No one calls them that!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

So ... all my Canadian Hoser friend's eh, what's like the deal eh, with this *NCIX* now that they'll be down the street from NewEgg for me, what's this abõõt eh? ... http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1118376-california-ncix-ncix-united-states-grand.html ... good day eh.


----------



## itriple

hi. i am buying an asus maximus iv gene-z soon. but i have one question. i have a pci wireless card, is the mobo compatible with it? because i dont see any connection in the board layout that would be compatible. if anyone can help me i would very much appreciate.

thanks


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itriple;14954839*
> hi. i am buying an asus maximus iv gene-z soon. but i have one question. i have a pci wireless card, is the mobo compatible with it? because i dont see any connection in the board layout that would be compatible. if anyone can help me i would very much appreciate.
> 
> thanks


It has no PCI slot.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itriple;14954839*
> hi. i am buying an asus maximus iv gene-z soon. but i have one question. i have a pci wireless card, is the mobo compatible with it? because i dont see any connection in the board layout that would be compatible. if anyone can help me i would very much appreciate.
> 
> thanks


Just get a wireless N usb adapter. Meritime sells them for $10 or less a lot of the time. Newegg has this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833139023&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091511&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091511-_-EMC-091511-Index-_-WirelessAdapters-_-33139023-L013A

$9.99 after EMCKAJE66 promo code with free shipping.


----------



## itriple

ok guys thanks a lot.. i will have a look at those usb wireless adapter.. thanks


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14953010*
> So ... all my Canadian Hoser friend's eh, what's like the deal eh, with this *NCIX* now that they'll be down the street from NewEgg for me, what's this abõõt eh? ... http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1118376-california-ncix-ncix-united-states-grand.html ... good day eh.


I haven't watched the TechTips on it yet, but they should compete with Microcenter. They better. It is the best choice in Canada most of the time. They own about 3 or 4 other stores here as well.

My main question though... WHY THE HECK AREN'T THEY MOVING TO ALBERTA INSTEAD OF THE US?


----------



## Inehmo

Hi guys, ocnet newbie reports in!

Just placed an order for this board today, along with 2500K, 570GTX, Silverstone TJ08-E, 8GB DDR3 and Crucial M4 128GB. Should be reasonable gaming rig









I've been reading this thread for a while and I know someone posted the links for all the necessary drivers. For the network adapter and such. If some one has the link for that post, would save me the time to search it because there are quite a few of posts in this thread..









Thanks.


----------



## Krycek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inehmo;14958315*
> Hi guys, ocnet newbie reports in!
> 
> Just placed an order for this board today, along with 2500K, 570GTX, Silverstone TJ08-E, 8GB DDR3 and Crucial M4 128GB. Should be reasonable gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread for a while and I know someone posted the links for all the necessary drivers. For the network adapter and such. If some one has the link for that post, would save me the time to search it because there are quite a few of posts in this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


This one ?:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;14599801*
> Nope - SP1 not needed for Intel GB Driver to work.
> 
> + Driver Chipset: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.2.0.1030 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Chipset: Intel Management Interface Engine V7.1.14.1107 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver SATA: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Version: 10.6.0.1022 08.06.2011
> 
> + Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> + Driver SATA: JMicron JMB36X(JMB362) Controller Driver V1.17.62.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.1.0.0 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 32-Bit
> + Driver LAN: Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver V16.4.0.0 WHQL Win7 64-Bit
> 
> + Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.10.0.0 XpVistaWin7
> + Driver USB 3.0: ASM USB 3.0 Driver V1.12.5.0 XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Video: Intel(R) Graphics Accelerator Driver V8.15.10.2372 WHQL VistaWin7
> 
> + Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 32-Bit
> + Driver Video: Lucidlogix VIRTU Version 1.2.106 09.08.2011 Win7 64-Bit
> 
> + Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6363 & 6.0.1.63 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> + Driver Audio: Realtek Audio Driver Version 5.10.0.6402 & 6.0.1.64 WHQL XpVistaWin7
> 
> + Utility Audio: Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package V1.0 (R11) Windows Vista & Windows 7
> 
> + ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.30 Install Program XpVistaWin7
> 
> + ROG CPU-Z V1.58 Setup
> 
> Thats all you need to run your board - some links contain more recent versions than on DL Page for Gene-Z @ Asus


----------



## LocutusH

Finally, all my parts arrived








Building in progress...


















Tomorrow i will drop in my FirePSU 625W, some more cable work (pretty damn hard to arrange them in this double decker case), and the Borg Cube is going online


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14958916*
> Finally, all my parts arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow i will drop in my FirePSU 625W, some more cable work (pretty damn hard to arrange them in this double decker case), and the Borg Cube is going online


Nice mini build. Very Clean. But I think your Ram is in the wrong spot, should olny be in the red slots IIRC.


----------



## Inehmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krycek;14958454*
> This one ?:


Yeah, that. Thanks a lot!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14958946*
> Nice mini build. Very Clean. But I think your Ram is in the wrong spot, should olny be in the red slots IIRC.


Really? I dont know. Too tired for now, thats why i only finalize it tomorrow...









I am bulilding computers for 20 years now (not like a job anymore, so every 1-2 years one for myself), but i have to admit, i had to look multiple times in the Gene-Z, and Antec's manual







These SB config has a lot new features...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inehmo;14958315*
> Hi guys, ocnet newbie reports in!
> I've been reading this thread for a while and I know someone posted the links for all the necessary drivers. For the network adapter and such. If some one has the link for that post, would save me the time to search it because there are quite a few of posts in this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krycek;14958454*
> This one ?:


It's also in my SIG "*Click below to show/hideUseful Info* - RAM Guide + M4GZ Driver List" ... and I've incorporated Ironage's and other's posts (*so it's more complete than Ironages alone*) about drivers into mine ... so IF anyone else has updates or advice on Driver installation they want added into one location as a one stop shop for driver info let me know.

*here's the DRIVERS link* - http://www.overclock.net/14319135-post886.html

Also in my Sig is the RAM guide I did, same if anyone has something to add let me know









*here's the RAM link* - http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14959054*
> Really? I dont know. Too tired for now, thats why i only finalize it tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bulilding computers for 20 years now (not like a job anymore, so every 1-2 years one for myself), but i have to admit, i had to look multiple times in the Gene-Z, and Antec's manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These SB config has a lot new features...


Whoa what case do you have your Gene in? It looks like fun.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inehmo;14958315*
> ...Just placed an order for this board today, along with 2500K, 570GTX, Silverstone TJ08-E, 8GB DDR3 and Crucial M4 128GB. Should be reasonable gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like a great gaming rig! Cool case (...more pictures please)! Go for it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14958916*
> Finally, all my parts arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow i will drop in my FirePSU 625W, some more cable work (pretty damn hard to arrange them in this double decker case), and the Borg Cube is going online


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14958946*
> Nice mini build. Very Clean. But I think your Ram is in the wrong spot, should olny be in the red slots IIRC.


Agree with JedixJarf, you need to either populate the red _or_ the black memory slots (and/or all four slots) with memory "pairs".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14959588*
> It's in my SIG ... Also in my Sig is the RAM guide I did, same if anyone has something to add let me know


LA_Kings_Fan, [edit - niji'd again!]. Inehmo, if you review LA_Kings_Fan's posts in this forum you will find the driver list. He maintains a few very helpful lists here, so check there first!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14958946*
> But I think your Ram is in the wrong spot, should olny be in the red slots IIRC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14959054*
> Really? I dont know. Too tired for now, thats why i only finalize it tomorrow...


*YEP* ... *2* sticks of RAM either go in RED / RED or BLACK / BLACK ... RED / BLACK is a NO NO ... *4* sticks obviously fill em ALL up ... *3* sticks is















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14959719*
> LA_Kings_Fan, [edit - niji'd again!]. Inehmo, if you review LA_Kings_Fan's posts in this forum you will find the driver list. He maintains a few very helpful the lists here, so check there first!


THANKS Snakemed







... I do it more for myself so I have someplace to go back and remember everything when I mess stuff up







but hey if it helps someone else out too along the way, so be it


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I'm helping Kvjavs w/ updated owners listings ... so if anyone is left off the list please correct me, check if you're on PAGE #1 or on THIS list, if not and you should be please PM myself or Kvjavs w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way









- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
NocteVagus, Chunkylad, NateN34, InediblePi, chaliehorse55, JedixJarf, Sin0822, tracingspirals, SightUp, aster, UltraSwank, Slow*Jim, The Advocate, Chipicao, cyclist14, Krycek, MrLinky and Witch King.
*=========================
- NEED TO ADD / UPDATE {*as of 9/16/2011 @ 2:00 pm PST*} -*
*vex_sb* - post #2662
*bah73* - post #1 in Build Log Thread
*bradmax57* - post #2760
*SortOfGrim* - post #2753 + post #2789

*LocutusH* - post #2779* UPDATED *- 3*, new photos + NEW case..

*(*We have *4* = New Owners to Add to List, *1* = New Photo Updates, *1* = Needing to Re-Load missing Photo*)*
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*NateN34* - post #2233* Photo WAS there ? Nate, you need to repost your photo for proof of ownership sorry !
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - Pics coming ?
*rysiu342* - FINALLY attached his CPU Cooler, waiting on Pics ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*starwa1ker* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*yugnat* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*bah73* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*b0yd07* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*herballs* - Pics coming ?
*Milton69* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*d_yin* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Sizomu* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - Pics coming ?
*b0yd07* - Pics coming ?
*strikermaximus* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Inehmo* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
What's up guys ? some of you need a Camera or what ?








*=======================
I hope that helps Kvjavs







*


----------



## LocutusH

Its an Aerocool QX-2000 house









Thx for the info, will put the ram in to another slot tomorrow.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Finally installed!

So much space!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

How is the sound quality of this boards soundcard vs say my old Audigy 2? I really don't wanna spend another $100 on a PCI-E soundcard


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


How is the sound quality of this boards soundcard vs say my old Audigy 2? I really don't wanna spend another $100 on a PCI-E soundcard


http://www.overclock.net/14835798-post2508.html


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm no audiophile, but I do prefer clear sound quality for moderate gaming and music/movies which I do a fair amount of.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'd still get the Gene, sell the Audigy 2 (PCI is a dying tech anyways), and see how you like the Integrated SupremeFX X-Fi 2 sound out of the Gene ... if you like it DONE DEAL, if not then you can wait for it to go on sale and buy THIS.








The Integrated SupremeFX X-Fi 2 sound works just fine for me, but that's only my


----------



## utnorris

Anyone have any experience with PCIe extension cables? I would like to use the x1 slot on the bottom for a TV tuner card I have, but my GPU covers it up, so can I use an extension cable for this?

Something like this:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Utnorris, there were several posts about them earlier in the thread, (I'll do a search) and several of them were talked about, that I recall someone found one that was relatively inexpensive yet extremely low profile that allowed for clearance past SLI'd/Xfired cards.

- http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners-58.html#post14208585

- http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners-60.html#post14212883

- http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1004219-asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-owners-83.html#post14299330


----------



## utnorris

Thanks, yeah I am drinking and search is not working.


----------



## utnorris

By the way, I have 2600k inbound, wish me luck on the overclock.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14964058*
> Thanks, yeah I am drinking and search is not working.










LOL ... edited above to add 3 links where it was talked about before here.


----------



## utnorris

So I got this one, hopefully it will do what I want it to do:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120780220501

Pretty cheap, less than $5, so worse case I toss it.

For a little bit I was considering getting the MIV Extreme, good thing I didn't, love this board.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14964641*
> So I got this one, hopefully it will do what I want it to do:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120780220501
> 
> Pretty cheap, less than $5, so worse case I toss it.
> 
> For a little bit I was considering getting the MIV Extreme, good thing I didn't, love this board.


Its a great board if you dont want 3 way sli/xfire. But for that I have my G1 Assassin.


----------



## Kvjavs

Updated owner's list:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8&ob=av2e[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## mmsandi

This Gene Z overclockin' confuses me a bit (a lot). Will someone be kind to share his settings, what should be enabled, disabled etc? I tried googleing, with no luck and there are 300 pages here.


----------



## JedixJarf

Um, how high do you want to oc?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mmsandi

I was thinking around 4.5ghz. Guess until temp reach 70-75c.


----------



## maxmekker

Hello, new owner coming from p5b c2d 6300 8800gts ,to maximus hk, i5 2500k msi 560 gtx ti and corsiar mem modell CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 (Kit w/2x 4GB XMS3 modules, CL9-9-9-24, for Core i5 and i7, 1.65V)

power corsair 750w

build went smoot and fast, and everything is spinning, but I get the error code 53 (mem error) been swopping the mem arround the slot's, using one, both, but nothing.
to long tread to find anything at the moment, but some advise would be great.
I'm not lost on putting together a pc( my 4'th one to now) but not the smartes when it come s to tweaking a system, happy with a stabil system as it is, so I hope some one can come up with a simple solution.Also do I have my boot disk in the right sata conection ? low grey / low conection ? It was a tight fit getting my fingers in there .

Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;14965230*
> This Gene Z overclockin' confuses me a bit (a lot). Will someone be kind to share his settings, what should be enabled, disabled etc? I tried googleing, with no luck and there are 300 pages here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;14965401*
> I was thinking around 4.5ghz. Guess until temp reach 70-75c.


*Rhialto's* 3 step Guide to OverClocking = How did I OC? CPU Level Up = *4.6* | Internal PLL Overvoltage = *Disable* | Ai Overclock Tuner = *X.M.P.* | That's it! Simple as that!







... I know I know, way too simple for a few...









For more *SIMPLE* OC'ing in the 4.2 - 4.6 Mhz range you can LOOK Here ...
- http://www.overclock.net/14701471-post2143.html
- http://www.overclock.net/14701496-post2144.html
- http://www.overclock.net/14703446-post2160.html
- http://www.overclock.net/14820395-post2488.html

For more *COMPLEX* OC'ing above 4.6 Mhz LOOK Here ...
- Asus ROG Gene-Z68 Overclocking Guide - http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

Good Luck









10/7/2011 *EDIT UPDATE :* ... I see Rhialto was able to remove a step w/ the *NEW BIOS* Update ... so now it's "_*Rhialto's Complete Idiot's Guide to Over-Clocking in just TWO STEPS !*_"


----------



## SightUp

Why is my "ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club" tag not showing up?









Nvm...


----------



## S2000Gan

Add me to the list please








Just got me some new fans and finally put up pics of my Sandy Bridge Stuff!








http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb134/s2000gan/Computer/?albumview=slideshow
It was Sooo Freakin Hard finding a place that sold those 14cm Red Areocools xD
They're definitely louder than the stock Lian Li fans...

















_*Note those max temps are with the Lian Li Stock fans*_


----------



## Inehmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14959765*
> 
> *Inehmo* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?


Pics coming as soon as I get hold of the goods.

As I mentioned, ordered everything yesterday and all but the MoBo was in stock, go figure









Actually everything else but mobo, cpu and cpu-cooler were shipped already. Should arrive on monday.

Can't wait








Can't do anything with them 'coz no mobo or cpu









Hopefully get all parts before next weekend. They promised 2-4 workdays as delivery time.

And thanks La_Kings_Fan for the updated driverslist.


----------



## LocutusH

First post from the new rig!!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14963260*
> How is the sound quality of this boards soundcard vs say my old Audigy 2? I really don't wanna spend another $100 on a PCI-E soundcard


See bottom of this page : http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_IV_Gene-Z/11.html


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;14965230*
> This Gene Z overclockin' confuses me a bit (a lot). Will someone be kind to share his settings, what should be enabled, disabled etc? I tried googleing, with no luck and there are 300 pages here.


Full details in my signature. I know I know, way too simple for a few...


----------



## gordonash

Any reason why i cant run 2 x BitFenix Spectre red 120 1000rpm from one chassis fan header on the mobo?

Thanks


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;14967135*
> Any reason why i cant run 2 x BitFenix Spectre red 120 1000rpm from one chassis fan header on the mobo?
> 
> Thanks


Why do you need to only use 1 header?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## m.oreilly

i've been running my gene-z for a few days. very pleased with it, but i have one issue: when my raid card, an lsi 9260-4i, is installed on the mobo, i can't enter the asus bios nor the lsi bios. with the card out, i can then access the asus bios. i disabled the jmicron controller, and had no drives on the intel ports at the time, the intel controller being set to stock ahci. anyone have any ideas/experience? tried a search...edit: latest bios/drivers on the asus


----------



## gordonash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14967146*
> Why do you need to only use 1 header?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


The front of my case has 2 fans and and i want to use the second header for my blowhole.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;14967456*
> The front of my case has 2 fans and and i want to use the second header for my blowhole.


See manual page 2-2, there are 3 chassis fan headers plus 2 for CPU for a total of 5.


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14966780*
> Full details in my signature. I know I know, way too simple for a few...


And what the Core Voltage reads?


----------



## gordonash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14967645*
> See manual page 2-2, there are 3 chassis fan headers plus 2 for CPU for a total of 5.


Ah i see, ive been going by a huge jpeg of the board i had, could only find 2. Thanks.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;14967655*
> And what the Core Voltage reads?


1v idle, 1.356v on load according to Real Temp 3.67

Give it a try!


----------



## SightUp

What settings do people use for the THX TruStudio Pro Settings? In other words, what %ages do you use for each one of the settings for the best sound quality?


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14965460*
> Hello, new owner coming from p5b c2d 6300 8800gts ,to maximus hk, i5 2500k msi 560 gtx ti and corsiar mem modell CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 (Kit w/2x 4GB XMS3 modules, CL9-9-9-24, for Core i5 and i7, 1.65V)
> 
> power corsair 750w
> 
> build went smoot and fast, and everything is spinning, but I get the error code 53 (mem error) been swopping the mem arround the slot's, using one, both, but nothing.
> to long tread to find anything at the moment, but some advise would be great.
> I'm not lost on putting together a pc( my 4'th one to now) but not the smartes when it come s to tweaking a system, happy with a stabil system as it is, so I hope some one can come up with a simple solution.Also do I have my boot disk in the right sata conection ? low grey / low conection ? It was a tight fit getting my fingers in there .
> 
> Thanks


ANYBODY. I want to get my system going, and play world of tanks


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14968195*
> 1v idle, 1.356v on load according to Real Temp 3.67
> 
> Give it a try!


I set it that way and don't have time to stress it right now, but it doesn't lower Vs at idle, according to CPUZ and AIDA64.


----------



## utnorris

Did you check the manual to see waht the post code 53 was?


----------



## snakemed

The forum's search function can help you find relevant posts for questions like these (sometimes). The error codes correspond to info in the debug table, found in the Users Guide. Maybe you have some problem memory sticks?

Error Code 53 (User Guide, Debug Table, page 2-23). Description: Memory Initialization Error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed

Drive Connection. The *Red* SATA connectors are 6GB and the *Grey* SATA connectors are 3GB, so select accordingly for your drive.

Cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14965460*
> ... error code 53 (mem error) been swopping the mem around the slot's, using one, both, but nothing.
> Also do I have my boot disk in the right sata conection? low grey/low conection?
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14968578*
> ANYBODY. I want to get my system going, and play world of tanks


----------



## LocutusH

Up and running









Temps are awesome: idle cpu 31°C, vga 35, mb 42 ... load max 70°C on the Phantom, and 45 on the CPU during BFBC2







(stock speeds)

And its quiet. Veeeery quiet. Except when on full load, the Phantoms fans speed up a bit, but i can still play around with afterburner, and let it go some degrees higher. Under AOEO its silent for example, it doesnt go above 63°C.

And as you can see on the pic, the fans are running on 1000rpm (antec pushpull CM sickleflow+SWIF2, and another sickleflow in front of the VGA). I can turn them up to 1250 rpm, until i begin to hear them. The 3 rear AC F8 Pro's are running at some ~800rpm, but the lamptron fc6 somehow doesnt show their rpm. But it controls them. They are all tied up with PST on one cable.

So, its fast, silent, and small









The only negative is, that i have some very bad vibration from my WD5000AAKS. It resonates the desk at some weird frequency, that i can only hear when i sit in front of the monitor, but nowhere else. There was no vibration, until i removed it from my old PC, and installed in this... so i have to work around somehow.
AND, that installing win7 from pendrives sucks. Read a topic here, that i have just to throw the dvd-s files on the pendrive, and ready to go... BULL****. "Boot partition damaged...bla bla". Then i found another tutorial, that i have to set its bootsector to bla bla, but the same... does NOT boot from it. So i plugged my old SATA burner in for the time installing win7. WIthout problems this time. The Samsung SSD is very good









*Be aware everyone with a new build on the M4GZ, the Intel LAN isnt recognized by win7. You NEED a DVD drive, to throw in the driver from ASUS CD, since you can access the internet, and DL it until the LAN driver isnt installed.*

As far as sound goes: Ive disabled the onboard entirely. Plugged in my U2410 via DP cable into my 570 Phantom, HD555 in the monitors sound jack, nV HDMI sound device to default -> awesome sound


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> Then i found another tutorial, that i have to set its bootsector to bla bla, but the same... does NOT boot from it.


Lol, you open the bootsect.exe in CMD and type "bootsect /nt60 E:" (or whatever your drive letter is). I've noticed that you cannot plug the thumb drive into a USB 3.0 port for installing Windows however, only USB 2.0 works.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;14968988*
> Lol, you open the bootsect.exe in CMD and type "bootsect /nt60 E:" (or whatever your drive letter is). I've noticed that you cannot plug the thumb drive into a USB 3.0 port for installing Windows however, only USB 2.0 works.


I know, ive read the same tutorial. It does NOT work. Neither in USB2 or 3.


----------



## LocutusH

One more pic, about the the first startup


----------



## maxmekker

Yep, I thought about memory stick problem. Sure is strange that both may be 'DOA'.

I might add that I get no startup screen wath so ever, ,just black,and then after 15-20 sec's the monitor get's into the no signal blinking(samsung)
gfx card have been in use with asus p5b+6300 for a week,no problem

and the error led indicator shows 22 at a short period, and then straight to error 53 , and the q led behind the main power plug light's up at dram led.

Thanks for having a look folks.


----------



## tracingspirals

I ran a Prime 95 stress test today on my PC for about an hour and the max CPU core temp I got was 55c. Also I did a 3D mark 11 benchmark and I got a score of around 5700 at 1080p. Everything's running stock as of yet, didn't overclock anything so far.

What do you think of my results??


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14968214*
> What settings do people use for the THX TruStudio Pro Settings? In other words, what %ages do you use for each one of the settings for the best sound quality?


That completely depends on your preferences and sound equipment.


----------



## Inehmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14968913*
> 
> *Be aware everyone with a new build on the M4GZ, the Intel LAN isnt recognized by win7. You NEED a DVD drive, to throw in the driver from ASUS CD, since you can access the internet, and DL it until the LAN driver isnt installed.*


How come I just can't get the drivers beforehand, put them on a memstick and install them from the stick?







That's what I did with on a MSI board on another build.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inehmo;14969300*
> How come I just can't get the drivers beforehand, put them on a memstick and install them from the stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did with on a MSI board on another build.


Yeah, that will work. Just dont forget to do it before


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;14968631*
> I set it that way and don't have time to stress it right now, but it doesn't lower Vs at idle, according to CPUZ and AIDA64.


Have you modified any setting before? Those are only the one I modified right from start and that never happened.

I know someone had this problem and asked the same question and it was a setting to change but I forgot which one. I believe it's in the last 20-30 pages. Maybe someone know which setting and will reply.


----------



## JedixJarf

Screw DVD drives. Install windows from a USB drive, and just make sure you download the latest drivers from another machine and put them on the thumb stick as well, they will be newer than the drivers on the included disc anyways.

Also, don't buy 1.65v ram for sandy bridge chips unless you want to burn out your imc.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14969360*
> Have you modified any setting before? Those are only the one I modified right from start and that never happened.
> 
> I know someone had this problem and asked the same question and it was a setting to change but I forgot which one. I believe it's in the last 20-30 pages. Maybe someone know which setting and will reply.


Are you talking about LLC? Haven't read through your earlier posts.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14969397*
> Screw DVD drives. Install windows from a USB drive, and just make sure you download the latest drivers from another machine and put them on the thumb stick as well, they will be newer than the drivers on the included disc anyways.
> 
> Also, don't buy 1.65v ram for sandy bridge chips unless you want to burn out your imc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeah, i was thinking the same. Dont even have the sapce to build in a DVD drive, so i hope i will never need it again


----------



## Slow*Jim

Anyone else had trouble installing the AI Suite software? I lost my CD so I had to download it from Asus' website, getting a fatal error every time I try to install.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14969522*
> Anyone else had trouble installing the AI Suite software? I lost my CD so I had to download it from Asus' website, getting a fatal error every time I try to install.


There should be a patch on the site you may need to download to install it. That happened to one of my Asus boards.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14968578*
> ANYBODY. I want to get my system going, and play world of tanks


You say you get the error code 53 (mem error) your Memory is *1.65V* ... there was debate IF SandyBridge could take that ? and ASUS recommended not going above 1.6v I think it was, which is why most of us bought 1.5v Ram ... that *MIGHT* be your issue ?


----------



## lagittaja

Some photo pr0n


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;14966145*
> Add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got me some new fans and finally put up pics of my Sandy Bridge Stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb134/s2000gan/Computer/?albumview=slideshow
> It was Sooo Freakin Hard finding a place that sold those 14cm Red Areocools xD
> They're definitely louder than the stock Lian Li fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Note those max temps are with the Lian Li Stock fans*_


Well your GFLOPS seem kinda of low over 5ghz; on my 2500k 4.2ghz stock cooler i acheive over 103 glops. Someting must be wrong.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14969229*
> That completely depends on your preferences and sound equipment.


I use the headphones AD700 with Klipsh 2.1.


----------



## lagittaja

Either he doesn't have SP1 installed on Win7 or he doesn't have AVX version of IBT..


----------



## S2000Gan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*


Well your GFLOPS seem kinda of low over 5ghz; on my 2500k 4.2ghz stock cooler i acheive over 103 glops. Someting must be wrong.


my guess is either your ssd or 2000Mhz RAM
i have a Hdd and 1600 Mhz RAM

EDIT: nvm apparently IBT v2.5.1 uses AVX which "is a new 256 bit instruction set extension to SSE and is designed for applications that are Floating Point (FP) intensive. It was released early 2011 as part of the Sandy Bridge processor family and is present in platforms ranging from notebooks to servers. Intel AVX improves performance due to wider vectors, new extensible syntax, and rich functionality. This results in better management of data and general purpose applications like image, audio/video processing, scientific simulations, financial analytics and 3D modeling and analysis."

take a look at this thread and link
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-my-2500k.html
http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/ibt/


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


You say you get the error code 53 (mem error) your Memory is *1.65V *... there was debate IF SandyBridge could take that ? and ASUS recommended not going above 1.6v I think it was, which is why most of us bought 1.5v Ram ... that *MIGHT *be your issue ?










yeah, been reading the forums. Got to get a 1,5 v one to try.But in the manuall , most of the corsair 1600mhz on the vendor list are 1,65v, just not my set , (it's not listed ) CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 , the only like the one I have is the 
CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 (m4) to mine (m2).
So if the mem is wrong, the bios wont load ? right ? All I get is a black screen, it's like the msi gfx wont work either(but it did on my p5b+c2d6300)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

maxmekker,

The Corsair XMS3 RAM you got ... did you get because of the Low 32mm Profile ? your pics show the STOCK Intel CPU cooler, but did you intend on getting some LARGE CPU cooler heatsink that you were concerned about the clearance ?

Also, not sure where you bought your RAM, but NewEgg sells that 8GB kit for $53 ... so you could try THESE and save a couple bucks maybe, same Kit & Lat. timings but at 1.5v for $50.

I'm using these ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233180 ... same price but *RED *w/ tall heat spreader ... *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh **Ahhhhhhhhhhhh *PRETTY









*Other good options *=
G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $50
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $52
G.SKILL Sniper _*Super Low 1.25 Voltage Series *_8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $60

I would exchange the RAM, as it sounds like this is your issue to me, 
but I'm not an expert nor do I stay at Holiday Inn.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2000Gan*


my guess is either your ssd or 2000Mhz RAM
i have a Hdd and 1600 Mhz RAM












The gflops he got, either means he doesn't have SP1 installed on Win7 or doesn't have AVX enabled version of IBT..


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*


Well your GFLOPS seem kinda of low over 5ghz; on my 2500k 4.2ghz stock cooler i acheive over 103 glops. Someting must be wrong.


Are you guys using the same settings? Best thing to do for IBT is to open your resource monitor to see how much free ram you have available, set IBT to custom with a little less than your free ram. Set your threads to 8 if you have an i7 and 4 if you have an i5.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Are you guys using the same settings? Best thing to do for IBT is to open your resource monitor to see how much free ram you have available, set IBT to custom with a little less than your free ram. Set your threads to 8 if you have an i7 and 4 if you have an i5.


perfect amount of ram for IBT is something around 3gigs, *iirc*
or was it 3/4 of total ram amount I can't remember right now.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I guess _*Rhialto *_saw it first, but really didn't make too big a mention of it,







but there's a New review up over @ techpowerup ...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...mus_IV_Gene-Z/

RATING = *9.3* out of 10

Quote:



*We cannot say enough how impressed we are with the ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z*. When it comes to the BIOS, although we feel that the pages are far too numerous, we wouldn't want to see a single option removed, and the ones we'd like to see added hardly have any effect on usability or performance. *With one of the best audio results we've seen so far*







, and really *some of the very best overclocking we've seen yet*







, this minute board not only offers everything much larger boards do for features, it offers a few things more too, and the fact that it's so small doesn't affect those features one bit. There is one problem, however. With support for dual video cards, both in SLI and CrossFire format, the slot spacing is far too close together for dual high-end cards like nVidia's GTX 580 and GTX 590, or AMD's 6970 and 6990. All of those solutions, from both sides of the fence, tend to require a high-airflow system, and that's just not possible in such a small form-factor. However, for single cards, we do believe many users will have a hard time to find anything lacking, and if high-end multiple-card video solutions are required, aftermarket watercooling is always possible. *With the overclocking abilities offered it's almost a shame to not watercool a rig built with this board*







, as it's definitely able to go even further than we pushed it, provided you have a CPU that is capable. If you are serious about overclocking and plan on using a single VGA, *you'd be foolish to not consider this product*







. We deducted points for the slot configuration, and for the "cheating" stock overclock, although these are very minor issues that one should expect from a product like this. Don't forget to hit us up in the forums when you buy yours, and we'll help you get started.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


yeah, been reading the forums. Got to get a 1,5 v one to try.But in the manuall , most of the corsair 1600mhz on the vendor list are 1,65v, just not my set , (it's not listed ) CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 , the only like the one I have is the 
CMX8GX3M4A1600C9 (m4) to mine (m2).
So if the mem is wrong, the bios wont load ? right ? All I get is a black screen, it's like the msi gfx wont work either(but it did on my p5b+c2d6300)


Have you tried holding down the MEM OK button to see if that will clear the memory issue? The bios will set the memory at a setting it is compatible with when you do this. While the board is off, just press and hold the button until the red led comes on and boot, it will go through some tests and set the memory to the compatible settings so you can boot.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Have you modified any setting before? Those are only the one I modified right from start and that never happened.

I know someone had this problem and asked the same question and it was a setting to change but I forgot which one. I believe it's in the last 20-30 pages. Maybe someone know which setting and will reply.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Are you talking about LLC? Haven't read through your earlier posts.

Sent from my iPhone


No it was a setting preventing the CPU voltage from droping when idle. I'm just too lazy to go back find it.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I guess _*Rhialto *_saw it first, but really didn't make too big a mention of it






I posted the link of the facebook page maybe a week ago with all the reviews of this board so I thought anyone looking for reviews would have bookmarked it.

You are right, I saw it 1st and just 2-3 pages behind I pointed someone to the audio page as it was the 1st time I saw a review discussing the audio part. Many here were worried about this aspect so now thee is finally a review we can share to them.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*







LOL ... speaking of the Asus MaxIVGeneZ68 Facebook page ....










... get those XFi sticker requests in !














*


----------



## snakemed

Good advise, LAKF (No Holiday Inn stays for me either). Lots of Vengeance (Red and/or Black), Sniper and RipJaws modules represented in the builds of the M4GZ club members!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


maxmekker,

The Corsair XMS3 RAM you got ... did you get because of the Low 32mm Profile ? your pics show the STOCK Intel CPU cooler, but did you intend on getting some LARGE CPU cooler heatsink that you were concerned about the clearance ?

Also, not sure where you bought your RAM, but NewEgg sells that 8GB kit for $53 ... so you could try THESE and save a couple bucks maybe, same Kit & Lat. timings but at 1.5v for $50.

I'm using these ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233180 ... same price but *RED *w/ tall heat spreader ... *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh **Ahhhhhhhhhhhh *PRETTY









*Other good options *=
G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $50
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $52
G.SKILL Sniper _*Super Low 1.25 Voltage Series *_8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) @ $60

I would exchange the RAM, as it sounds like this is your issue to me, 
but I'm not an expert nor do I stay at Holiday Inn.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


No it was a setting preventing the CPU voltage from droping when idle. I'm just too lazy to go back find it.


Oh, change your vcore to manual then your vcore wont drop at idle.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## glide 1

While some have been using IBT to stress/stability test their systems, i have been working on 5ghz stable in LinX.

Question is, what is the difference between the 2 (ibt & LinX) when it comes to stress testing.

I'm pretty sure AVX is enabled on my system at the moment as i am getting 120+ GFlops peak while stressing. Temps are in the mid 80's at 1.45vvcore.

Will post results soon.

edit: screenshot










cpuz validation


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14971705*
> Have you tried holding down the MEM OK button to see if that will clear the memory issue? The bios will set the memory at a setting it is compatible with when you do this. While the board is off, just press and hold the button until the red led comes on and boot, it will go through some tests and set the memory to the compatible settings so you can boot.


Sure did. the red led flashes a bitt , and then stay's solid , and same 53 error in the led display.

LA KING FAN. I got them at a Norwegian retailer ,it was a good price (weekend sale at komplett.no) and they seemd good. So nothing to do with cooling ore looks ore anything .4 years since last time I built a pc, so I guess I should have read up a bitt on the memory thing.

I got the msi gfx card last weekend , and just thought , man I got to get some new hardware to go with that. The i5 2500k was not a hard choice, and the HK was recomended by friend , and the mem was just a pick after that. So should have read up a few forums first I guess.


----------



## SightUp

Alright. I guess the question is what settings do you use for your THX TruStudio Pro Settings regardless of what speaker setup you have?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14975299*
> Sure did. the red led flashes a bitt , and then stay's solid , and same 53 error in the led display.
> 
> LA KING FAN. I got them at a Norwegian retailer ,it was a good price (weekend sale at komplett.no) and they seemed good. So nothing to do with cooling ore looks ore anything.
> 
> I got the msi gfx card last weekend , and just thought , man I got to get some new hardware to go with that. The i5 2500k was not a hard choice, and the HK was recommended by friend , and the mem was just a pick after that.


Are you sure it's the GO/MemOK! button that stays lit Red ? There is also the Q-LED lights right below that next to the 24 pin power connector ... there's 4 of them (Boot_Device, VGA, DRAM, and CPU), so to confirm you need to double check which one stays lit.
But IMO this somewhat confirms to my un-educated non-geek like technical brain







that it's an issue with the RAM, with the Debug code of *53* (Memory initialization error, Invalid memory type, or *incompatible memory speed*) {_I'm assuming it's written in order ... code_ 51, 52 and *53* _so your actual issue is incompatible memory speed_} and with a Q-LED light or the GO/MemOK! staying on ... I don't know what else it would be ?

I'd say see if you can take the RAM back and tell them it ended up being *incompatible* with the board, and then exchange for some 1.5v 1600's sticks like I linked you. That *SHOULD* get you off and running without anymore hiccups ... best of luck.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14975299*
> 4 years since last time I built a PC, so I guess I should have read up a bitt on the memory thing ... So should have read up a few forums first I guess.


Don't sweat it







, I'm new to this also and just learning with my first build, I try to help with what I can when I can, but others certainly know more about this than I do. But as you can see we try to be a helpful group and get everyones problems resolved if we can. So always feel free to ask.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14975329*
> Alright. I guess the question is what settings do you use for your THX TruStudio Pro Settings regardless of what speaker setup you have?


Factory Stock settings ... joking







but not really ... you're further along with tweaking every little thing you can on your board than I am, and maybe the others I guess ?


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Heres mine


----------



## SightUp

I have really only tweaked my BIOS to overclock. I haven't touched the software yet.


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14969360*
> Have you modified any setting before? Those are only the one I modified right from start and that never happened.
> 
> I know someone had this problem and asked the same question and it was a setting to change but I forgot which one. I believe it's in the last 20-30 pages. Maybe someone know which setting and will reply.


Yes I modified it, but did set it to optimal default prior to oc. I ran Linx on those (your) settings but it gave me BSOD, then set 45 multi and it passed Linx. Guess mine chip isn't very enthusiastic when it comes to oc







. One other thing, did anyone of you have problem installing AI Suite II? It installs fine, but it isn't in start menu, and when I start any of the tools included from Program Files, it doesn't react. Just a few seconds of that circle (don't know it's name, but it was glass clock in XP) and nothing. If someone has any idea, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jack5

Hi everybody,

I am a new owner of Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z but I need an advice.

I intended to use Corsair H80 for CPU cooling but I can't because my case only have a 140mm fan on Top and the MB is in the way of the H80.

So now I'm looking for Air cooling but I don't know the models that will fit with this MB. By the way I only need 2 dims slots.

I will probably overclock to 4.2 or 4.6 and silence is my priority.

Can you advise me ?


----------



## IronAge

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (best bang for bucks)
Thermalright Venomous-X (Black which is what i got ... need extra fan)
Prolimatech Megahalems/Super Mega
Scythe Yasya

Just to name a few of the best air coolers without twin towers.


----------



## Jack5

Thanks, I will look into them. The HR-02 Macho really seems interesting.

I just looked at Thermalright and I found the Thermalright Archon which seems perfect.
*Edit:* It doesn't fit









I was also looking at LA_Kings_Fan cooling, the Noctua NH-U9B SE2. But it has 92mm fan so I'm worried about the noise. And the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 seems great but will it fit the Maximus IV GeneZ ?


----------



## IronAge

Venomous-X ist pretty good too. You may even use 14cm fans on it.


----------



## Jack5

Problem is I need a heatsink that will move air to the top of the case (where my case fan is, I don't have a rear fan) and for that, the maximum length clearance is 120mm so the Venomous-X will touch my ram (Corsair Vengeance) because the length is 127mm.

I've also checked the HR-02 Macho and the length is 140mm so it clearly won't fit.

Is there another one that will fit beside the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 ?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14975329*
> Alright. I guess the question is what settings do you use for your THX TruStudio Pro Settings regardless of what speaker setup you have?


There's something goofy about the whole thx/soundblaster features. When I had them on I'd get equalization problems so I just completely disabled those sound effects and now everything is perfect.

It sounds nice when it's on, but if you get some weird equalization problems or distortion with sounds then you'll know that's the source.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14979002*
> There's something goofy about the whole thx/soundblaster features. When I had them on I'd get equalization problems so I just completely disabled those sound effects and now everything is perfect.
> 
> It sounds nice when it's on, but if you get some weird equalization problems or distortion with sounds then you'll know that's the source.


I wonder if most people just don't even bother installing the Xfi driver.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aequitas95;14975614*
> Heres mine


Is your CPU cooler crooked?


----------



## S2000Gan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;14979792*
> Is your CPU cooler crooked?


Isnt it also upside down?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14977257*
> I was also looking at LA_Kings_Fan cooling, the Noctua NH-U9B SE2. But it has 92mm fan so I'm worried about the noise. And the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 seems great but will it fit the Maximus IV GeneZ ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14978582*
> Problem is I need a heatsink that will move air to the top of the case (where my case fan is, I don't have a rear fan) and for that, the maximum length clearance is 120mm ... Is there another one that will fit beside the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 ?


*DON'T* worry about noise ... even cranked at 100% I can't hear the Noctua fans AT ALL. But they never run THAT fast, and you have 2 different Low Noise filter adapter cables you could use as well if you want them to run quieter, but I don't use them. The NH-U9B SE2 is a great little cooler, but I had size restrictions with my case I couldn't get a taller CPU cooler than that. You might consider the larger Noctua's ... the NH-U12P SE2 especially and yes it will fit fine the MoBo if you're only using 2 sticks of RAM, but also the NH-C14 and NH-C12P SE14 units with the down draft air make good choices also.


----------



## Jack5

Thanks LA_Kings_Fan. I think I will buy the NH-U9B SE2 but I have one last question, is it possible to regulate the fan with Maximus IV Gene-Z because the fans only have 3 pins ?

PS: I just measured the max height clearance with my case: 145mm so I can't use the NH-U12P SE2 (158mm) and the NH-C14 looks great but I hesitate it will create air turbulence inside the case while the NH-U9B SE2 will push air toward the Top case fan.


----------



## Sin0822

If anyone cares i fixed my issues by reseating the BIOS ic


----------



## maxmekker

So I thought I'd share the latest. (LA king fan etc)

Went over to a friend hat had a couple of ddr3 in his pc that were on the list in the manual.
first the Corsair Vengeance™ DDR3 1600MHz CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
and a set of dominator cmd4gx3m2b1600c8.
And result , all the same, powers on and error 53 within 5 sec. Then we swopped gfx cards to se, and still the same. Removed the mem alltogether, and the same , error 53. The manual states that 'no memory installed should bring up error code 55 , but seems like error 53 is all this baby can do  Removed the HK to se if anything at the back were shorting, removed the fan and cpu, looked fine. So I quess I have to make a phone call tomorrow.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14978582*
> Is there another one that will fit beside the Noctua NH-U9B SE2 ?


Had to go with that one too, I have a Lian Li but a PC-V354 with also a fan on top. Because of this I use only one fan, no need for 2, the 140mm suck the air from it.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14981215*
> Thanks LA_Kings_Fan. I think I will buy the NH-U9B SE2 but I have one last question, is it possible to regulate the fan with Maximus IV Gene-Z because the fans only have 3 pins ?
> 
> PS: I just measured the max height clearance with my case: 145mm so I can't use the NH-U12P SE2 (158mm) and the NH-C14 looks great but I hesitate it will create air turbulence inside the case while the NH-U9B SE2 will push air toward the Top case fan.


*YES* ... you don't need PWM 4 pins, because the Gene MoBo can control the fan headers via Q-Fan in the BIOS or Fan-Xpert in the Asus AI Utilities Suite. The NH-U9B SE2 is a decent little Noctua, I think I and two or three others here are using it. It's not as powerful at cooling as the bigger Noctua's, but IT FITS smaller cases







is quiet







and keeps things Cool enough IF you're not going for OC'ng extremes, 4.8 MHz or under and you should be fine as long as there's some decent airflow inside your case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14981389*
> If anyone cares i fixed my issues by reseating the BIOS ic


This Issue ? http://www.overclock.net/14843078-post2531.html
that's good that you were able to resovle it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14981439*
> *So I thought I'd share the latest*. (LA king fan etc) Went over to a friend hat had a couple of ddr3 in his pc that were on the list in the manual. first the Corsair Vengeance™ DDR3 1600MHz CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 and a set of dominator cmd4gx3m2b1600c8. And result , all the same, powers on and error 53 within 5 sec. Then we swopped gfx cards to se, and still the same. Removed the mem alltogether, and the same , error 53. The manual states that 'no memory installed should bring up error code 55 , but seems like error 53 is all this baby can do  Removed the HK to se if anything at the back were shorting, removed the fan and cpu, looked fine. *So I quess I have to make a phone call tomorrow*.


Aww bummer dude, I thought for sure the Memory was the issue, shame if you have to RMA this board, I think I can recall only *ONE* other person having to do that so far, otherwise most of these boards have been rock solid steady from day 1. Might try PM'ing Gary Keys, [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected] over on the Asus ROG forums for some assistance, either in trying to resolve the issue or if you need help with the RMA process.


----------



## Jack5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14981489*
> *YES* ... you don't need PWM 4 pins, because the Gene MoBo can control the fan headers via Q-Fan in the BIOS or Fan-Xpert in the Asus AI Utilities Suite. The NH-U9B SE2 is a decent little Noctua, I think I and two or three others here are using it. It's not as powerful at cooling as the bigger Noctua's, but IT FITS smaller cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and keeps things Cool enough IF you're not going for OC'ng extremes, 4.8 MHz or under and you should be fine as long as there's some decent airflow inside your case.


Ok, I thought that Q-Fan only use PWM and no DC regulation.
Thanks for the help








I will definitely buy the NH-U9B SE2 this week !


----------



## Ovlazek

I just saw this and I thought everyone here should see this Gene build. Fantastic.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I just saw this and I thought everyone here should see this Gene build. Fantastic.










At first I saw the *MSI *MoBo, and I figured awwww crap Ovlazek's been drinking again







then I saw the guy switched to the *Gigabyte *MoBo and was sure of it







... Until I saw .... http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...i-a05nb-4.html







... You should just skip to Page *4*


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Wow 289 pages, just shows I haven't been here for awhile it was like 230-240 pages lol. Anyway Ive found 8GB Mushkin Redline @ 1866 MHz for Â£65 that's like 75-80 dollars (I think), I'm just not sure if its 100% compatible with the board but I think Il just go for it anyway. Il post some updated pics when I can, with the little changes I've made since first installing the little Gene







.


----------



## kevink82

Have to disable Hyper threading otherwise runs too hot..... no air conditioning turn on the highest temp was hit when the sun was up of course...


----------



## Sin0822

yup that issue, it was very wierd, i had an RMA, but i guess i wont be sending it anymore.


----------



## glide 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Have to disable Hyper threading otherwise runs too hot..... no air conditioning turn on the highest temp was hit when the sun was up of course...


hi kevink82 - you might want to try running LinX to compare, i think linx stresses the cpu more than prime - higher temps too.

here's a thread worth looking into
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...nX-Stable-Club

..nice monster rig you have there with the 2x590's


----------



## snakemed

I use QFan as LAKF describes. Works great with my 3-pin fans. I set mine up via the BIOS options. Still, I wish more cases offered PWM fans standard.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14981215*
> Thanks LA_Kings_Fan. ...is it possible to regulate the fan with Maximus IV Gene-Z because the fans only have 3 pins?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14981489*
> *YES* ... you don't need PWM 4 pins, because the Gene MoBo can control the fan headers via Q-Fan in the BIOS or Fan-Xpert in the Asus AI Utilities Suite.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack5;14981569*
> Ok, I thought that Q-Fan only use PWM and no DC regulation. Thanks for the help


Nice build! ...more water cooling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;14982348*
> I just saw this and I thought everyone here should see this Gene build. Fantastic.


----------



## kevink82

Already did linx 10 times, temps are in the 90-92 ish, i dont like running it since 16 gig of ram took ages for 1 pass...... ordered some indigo xtreme should be coming soon.


----------



## tnhl1989

Hey guys,

So after reading through all 289 pages of this thread and testing out the new board. I'm having difficulties making the system stable and having IBT pass its second run. It's not even overclocked either. Even when it is overclocked I'm still having a problem with it running stable with IBT. I'm not sure if it's just a memory problem or what.


----------



## shrayv

Hi,

Here's my build

1) i7 2600k
2) Asus Gene-z Maximus IV
3) Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz x 2
4) Corsair TX-750 v2
5) Case - Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced
6) EVGA GTX-580

On installing the GPU, I realized that there will be a very small gap between the graphics cards, in case I take the SLI route. Should i worry about the marginal distance between the GPU's and the heat pumped out by two GTX 580's in the case?

Any advise?

Thanks,
Shray


----------



## SortOfGrim

The heat goes out the back of the cards.
http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201012/evga_gtx580sc_08.jpg

You could consider liquid cooling..


----------



## maxmekker

LA KINGS FAN
Aww bummer dude, I thought for sure the Memory was the issue, shame if you have to RMA this board, I think I can recall only *ONE* other person having to do that so far, otherwise most of these boards have been rock solid steady from day 1. Might try PM'ing Gary Keys, [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected] over on the Asus ROG forums for some assistance, either in trying to resolve the issue or if you need help with the RMA process.[/QUOTE]

Just bought another one + Kingston DDR3 HyperX 1600MHz 8GB
the other board is going back tomorrow.
fingers crossed


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;14986748*
> Hey guys,
> 
> So after reading through all 289 pages of this thread and testing out the new board. I'm having difficulties making the system stable and having IBT pass its second run. It's not even overclocked either. Even when it is overclocked I'm still having a problem with it running stable with IBT. I'm not sure if it's just a memory problem or what.


Manually set VCCSA/VCCIO voltages and try again.


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82;14987589*
> Manually set VCCSA/VCCIO voltages and try again.


Set VCCSA/VCCIO to 1.125V and still crashing after 2 runs.










Updated-









Still unsure why it's crashing though.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;14986748*
> Hey guys,
> 
> So after reading through all 289 pages of this thread and testing out the new board. I'm having difficulties making the system stable and having IBT pass its second run. It's not even overclocked either. Even when it is overclocked I'm still having a problem with it running stable with IBT. I'm not sure if it's just a memory problem or what.


What temp is CPU just before crash? Just want to make sure heatsink is well seated.

BTW, no need to use Real Temp GT, it was made for 6 cores CPU.


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;14988668*
> What temp is CPU just before crash? Just want to make sure heatsink is well seated.
> 
> BTW, no need to use Real Temp GT, it was made for 6 cores CPU.


You can see his max temp from his pic is 54c.......... did you try only intel burn test? Or does it happen in linx as well? From the gflops i say its an old version of it with no avx anyways.

Try the newest version of linx http://www.mediafire.com/?szoat4oxscl6ib9
Your gflops should be around 80+


----------



## S2000Gan

mines also failing after the second run :/ 
started happening when i got ibt 2.5.2 was working fine on 2.5.0


----------



## LocutusH

Guys, i have to say, this integrated sound is GOOD.

Ive had some sound bugs with my nvidia-dpcable-u2410-hd555 combo, like skipping sound in AOEO or GTA4, or crackling and bad echoes in BFBC2. Now i turned on the MB integrated realtek (xfi2)... much better. No more anomalies, and way more crisp and detailed sound.

I think the U2410's DAC is a fail. The HD Audio out on the GTX570 *could* be still good enough, it just needs a better DAC.


----------



## maxmekker

Latest from me.
removed the cpu and did a cmos. installed everthing a placed a mem stick in the outmost slot, and bada bing up and running. I also remowed the metall sound sticker since I did not like it touching the mainboard, probably nothing , but it works. I was hoping the old w7 disk would boot on the new system, but no such luck so reinstall.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Latest from me.
removed the cpu and did a cmos. installed everthing a placed a mem stick in the outmost slot, and bada bing up and running. I also remowed the metall sound sticker since I did not like it touching the mainboard, probably nothing , but it works. I was hoping the old w7 disk would boot on the new system, but no such luck so reinstall.


This is on the new board or old board? What changed, just reseat of the CPU?


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Latest from me.
removed the cpu and did a cmos. installed everthing a placed a mem stick in the outmost slot, and bada bing up and running. I also remowed the metall sound sticker since I did not like it touching the mainboard, probably nothing , but it works. I was hoping the old w7 disk would boot on the new system, but no such luck so reinstall.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


This is on the new board or old board? What changed, just reseat of the CPU?


MaxMekker, assuming the original board... did you discover a problem with the CPU that led you to remove and reseat it? Or maybe you just deduced that you should simply "start over", clearing the CMOS, etc.? Tell us the story, dude!









Glad you solved it, but curious as to what was the cause or where the actual problem was...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Those complaining of *LONG *post/boot up times w/ Gene, here's why I question what some of you expected ...

*My OLD system *= HP Pavilion, Asus IPIBL-LB (HP Benicia-GL8E) MoBo, Q9650 Yorkfield Quad-Core 3.0 Ghz CPU, 8 GB G. Skill Pi Black 800 Mhz DDR2, SeaGate Barracuda 7200 1TB 32MB Cache HDD, running MS Vista Home Premium 64 bit SP2.

TURN *ON* the POWER button @ 3:05:00 ... get to Windows Password Loggin @ 3:07:05 ... so yeah 2 minutes and 5 seconds.

*versus*

*My NEW system *= Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z68 MoBo, Core i7 2600K SandyBridge 3.4 Ghz CPU, 16 GB CORSAIR Vengeance 1600 Mhz DDR3, Crucial M4 CT064M4 64 GB SSD + Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 7200 1TB 64MB Cache HDD, running MS Win 7 Pro {64 bit SP1}.

TURN *ON* the POWER button @ 3:19:30 ... get to Windows Password Loggin @ 3:20:05 ... yeah 35 seconds, so I cut 1 minute and 30 seconds off my wait time.

SO FOR ME ... I've *GOT NO COMPLAINTS *







... but Honest Question, How long did you Expect it to take ?

I thought I'd see an improvement over my old system, but I'm in at a *quarter* of the time it used to take me, which is why I couldn't be happier, are you saying on another MoBo/System you used to get into Windows in under 30 seconds ?


----------



## maxmekker

went over to the asus forum and cried for help,  and a fellow la king fan mentioned (thanks man ) a few pages back steped up. all god now.
I did also remove the sound sticker when I was at it with the cpu, as it was of metal and touching several small bit's and bobs, probably nothing, but I removed it.
so I got a new board and mem sticks on it's way, hehe. Quess they are going back.

thanks folks, I will return when I need tuning help


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Those complaining of *LONG *post/boot up times w/ Gene, here's why I question what some of you expected ...

*My OLD system *= HP Pavilion, Asus IPIBL-LB (HP Benicia-GL8E) MoBo, Q9650 Yorkfield Quad-Core 3.0 Ghz CPU, 8 GB G. Skill Pi Black 800 Mhz DDR2, SeaGate Barracuda 7200 1TB 32MB Cache HDD, running MS Vista Home Premium 64 bit SP2.

TURN *ON* the POWER button @ 3:05:00 ... get to Windows Password Loggin @ 3:07:05 ... so yeah 2 minutes and 5 seconds.

*versus*

*My NEW system *= Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z68 MoBo, Core i7 2600K SandyBridge 3.4 Ghz CPU, 16 GB CORSAIR Vengeance 1600 Mhz DDR3, Crucial M4 CT064M4 64 GB SSD + Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 7200 1TB 64MB Cache HDD, running MS Win 7 Pro {64 bit SP1}.

TURN *ON* the POWER button @ 3:19:30 ... get to Windows Password Loggin @ 3:20:05 ... yeah 35 seconds, so I cut 1 minute and 30 seconds off my wait time.

SO FOR ME ... I've *GOT NO COMPLAINTS *







... but Honest Question, How long did you Expect it to take ?

I thought I'd see an improvement over my old system, but I'm in at a *quarter* of the time it used to take me, which is why I couldn't be happier, are you saying on another MoBo/System you used to get into Windows in under 30 seconds ?


We have a similar setup... I'd guess we have similar boot times.
Sounds like yours is taking a while to POST as well... that doesn't bother you? Once it POSTs the computer starts up at lightning speed. It's really not that big of a deal I guess.

Let's be honest now, the only benchmark that truly matters is how fast your computer boots.







That's all I've got to tell people when asked why it was necessary to drop a grand on this thing.

I recorded the debug LED from t=0 until showing "AA" (meaning windows)... gonna upload to youtube as a private video. Anyone claiming NOT to have this problem, could you do the same?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14993459*
> Sounds like yours is taking a while to POST as well... that doesn't bother you? Once it POSTs the computer starts up at lightning speed.
> 
> I recorded the debug LED from t=0 until showing "AA" (meaning windows)... gonna upload to youtube as a private video. Anyone claiming NOT to have this problem, could you do the same?


So what's the difference in definition to you between POST and BOOT I guess would have to be the 1st question ?

IF you say it's taking mine a long time too, I arguably don't have much to compare it against other than what I posted to you above, so again for me getting into Windows at 1/4 of the time it used to take me, NO I have ZERO, None, Na, Su, Auf, NADDA, Nyet, Nari complaints at all
















Interesting ... about the "AA" LED comment, I'll double check from POWER ON button push 'til "AA" is lit, and see if that's 35 seconds +/- also.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;14993226*
> went over to the asus forum and cried for help,  and a fellow la king fan mentioned (thanks man ) a few pages back steped up. all god now.


Glad things worked out for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14992996*
> This is on the new board or old board? What changed, just reseat of the CPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;14993074*
> Glad you solved it, but curious as to what was the cause or where the actual problem was...


Here is his post from the Asus ROG Forum in case people want to know what happened ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?4309-ASUS-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z.-Did-I-get-the-wrong-memory


----------



## utnorris

First, some new toys:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hopefully I will have time to at least get the GPU installed and tested. I will put it under water later this week.

As far as boot times go, this sometimes can be subjective. For instance to LA Kings it can seem fast even if it takes 5 minutes because of what he is comparing it too, his previous setup. Others, such as myself, are comparing it to other 1155 or 1366 setups. For me it's still fast and no it does not take 35 seconds from the time I push the button to when it hits AA or for that matter when I am on the desktop. I did not time this, but I know how long 35 seconds is because I am impatient and I owned an EVGA Classified in a previous life and that was slow. I even have RAID enabled which will slow the boot process down. If you are having long boot times, it could be instability, bad driver installs or other software related issues. My bet is it, if you watch the post LED and it cycles a couple times (not reboots) then you have an instability issue. If it gets to the info screen showing your CPU and lags from there to get into Windows, you have a software/driver issue where the system is having to configure something every time it boots. What I would suggest if it is the first, remove all non-essential hardware, i.e. additional HD's and then boot and see if you have the same issue. Process of elimination can point you to what is causing the long boots. If it is the latter, then I would suggest a fresh install and once you have the basics installed see if you have the same load times. Again, this is a process of elimination to figure out where the hold up is. If neither solves the issue, try reflashing your BIOS and redo your settings, do not use saved settings, and see if that solves the issue. That's about all I can think f right now, but try that and see if that helps.


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14993872*
> So what's the difference in definition to you between POST and BOOT I guess would have to be the 1st question ?
> 
> ...
> 
> Interesting ... about the "AA" LED comment, I'll double check from POWER ON button push 'til "AA" is lit, and see if that's 35 seconds +/- also.


Let's say ~20 seconds before AA is lit. I'm assuming everyone else's board just flies through these debug numbers.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8JgRETMnM[/ame[/URL]]

POST when I see the ROG splash screen appear. The screen is dark for 99% of that vid. The splash screen appears approx. 20 seconds in, at which point the bios hands everything over to Windows and AA lights up. That's what I've been defining POST as, anyways. (I don't know what it is...)

I have tried removing all SATA connections other than my M4 boot disk. Booted, same situation. Went a step further and tried removing a stick of RAM. Booted, same situation. Removed that stick of RAM and put the other one in a different slot, same situation. Not sure what else to try? (I've reset the CMOS on multiple occasions, definitely not my settings. Was like this from day one.)

Is it safe to flash the bios to one of the more recent versions? 0403 is the most recent stable version (to my knowledge), though last I looked there were more. See Here. I may try flashing 0403 over itself and see what happens.

Again, it doesn't bother me nearly as much as it did when the computer was still brand new. If it turns out that a bios update takes care of it, that'll be swell. I'm not going to stress over it anymore though.


----------



## utnorris

I would turn of the ROG logo in the bios so you can see what is happening on the screen. It's under the boot menu. Also, there is a setting to allow you to adjust how long it sits there, so you can turn that down to say 3 seconds which should help also.


----------



## utnorris

So I just watched the video and you can see where it is cycling, i.e. you see post code 98 three times IIRC (Pretty sure that is CPU related), which too me means you have something going on with your hardware. I will check later to see if mine does that too, but IIRC correctly it does not.


----------



## utnorris

Time for me too eat some crow. I just timed mine out of curiosity and it took ~35 seconds for it to get to "AA" and 54 seconds to get to my desktop. So I guess I am not as impatient as I thought. I did watch my post LED and I do not remember seeing it cycle like yours did, but that could be due to different configurations, i.e. RAID on mine, different ram, etc. So you are probably fine. I am surprised though as it did not seem that long and i would have never guessed that it was taking almost a minute for me to get to my desktop. Oh well, I was wrong and I can admit that.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Even still ... I hear the BUTTON click at JUST SLIGHTLY before the 3 second mark, and I see the "AA" on the LED at JUST at 24 seconds into the vid ... so from *POWER ON* to *WINDOWS* is all of about 21 seconds ?

Ummm







you did read that my old 775 MoBo system took over 2 MINUTES right ?














LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;14995123*
> Again, it doesn't bother me nearly as much as it did when the computer was still brand new ... I'm not going to stress over it anymore though.


I should HOPE SO







LOL ... dude !! *TWO*+ *FRIGGIN MINUTES* !


----------



## Sin0822

it does loop a bit like show the asus screen twice, just live with it.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;14995626*
> it does loop a bit like show the asus screen twice, just live with it.


This happens with the 3 Asus SB boards ive owned.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## utnorris

So I installed my new GPU after uninstalling the Nvidia drivers and of course I am having issues. Part of me knew I would since I had installed Nvidia drivers. I always have issues going from Nvidia to ATI, but never the other way around. So I will probably have to do a rebuild, kinda sucks, but I do have a backup, so whatever. Anyway, if anyone has a suggestion or two that would be great. By the way, I ran Driver Sweeper in safe mode to remove all Nvidia drivers and registries but I am still having the same issue.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

So i'm set on getting this board as it seems to be very popular, has gotten great reviews and has a huge following across the web, so if I have questions, I have lots of people to give me help and incite.

But I'm still very curiuos as to the sound quality of the onboard realtek audio vs my new X-Fi titanium I picked up because I can reuse my Audigy 2 PCI on this board. Has anyone done detailed noise loss and dba tests in comparison to add on sound card? What is the FPS loss in games using this onboard sound card vs add on?

Basically, I got a good deal on my X-fi for $60 on sale, but i'm wondering if it was money well worth spent or if im just wasting $60?


----------



## samtkt2000

Hi

I looking forward to buy the asus maximus iv gene-z but if I want to build for SLI using GTX560 or GTX 580 do it able to fit in 2 vga card. It seen the pci-e slot are very close to each other. Have anyone try before?....

If two vga card so close to each other will cause heating problem?...

Thanks


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;14994045*
> Glad things worked out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his post from the Asus ROG Forum in case people want to know what happened ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?4309-ASUS-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z.-Did-I-get-the-wrong-memory


yep, but since it's been a while since last time I did a build (comming from a p5b+6300+8800gts) I got into a halt with windows7 and efi/gpt message when trying to install it again,but I found out in bios, so I got a fresh install, up until the internet stoped working. I installed the drivers for the onboard 'card' first thing and was up and running ,but then after 10 minut's it just fell out.
just got a steady orange light where i plug in the cable.


----------



## Jesse D

Just got my gene a couple days ago and only had a chance to fire it up woth stock cooler while waiting on parts.

But now im kinda stuck. With the preinstalled backer plate I seem to be kinda screwed as far as getting my cuplex Kryos water block backer plate into place. I dont know if anyone in this thread has one, but figured you might have at least had a similar backer plate and have a solution.




























If it was a smaller space I would just compress the pad, but it is about 2.5mm and that seems like a awful lot of pressure to put on the mono and socket backer plate.

Any ideas?

Edit: for clarification it is an additional 2.5mm on top of the 2mm spacer washer that you see in the last pic before I would hit the metal part of the backer plate of my Kryos


----------



## tnhl1989

How does this SSD rate compare to the m4?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=u0t3330006f9fp0dd0c0s701&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820233204

Is it worth the bang for the buck or would the m4 be better?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14997507*
> So i'm set on getting this board as it seems to be very popular, has gotten great reviews and has a huge following across the web, so if I have questions, I have lots of people to give me help and incite.
> 
> But I'm still very curiuos as to the sound quality of the onboard realtek audio vs my new X-Fi titanium I picked up because I can reuse my Audigy 2 PCI on this board. Has anyone done detailed noise loss and dba tests in comparison to add on sound card? What is the FPS loss in games using this onboard sound card vs add on?
> 
> Basically, I got a good deal on my X-fi for $60 on sale, but i'm wondering if it was money well worth spent or if im just wasting $60?


I am very happy with the sound quality of the onboard, but I am not an audio guru.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samtkt2000;14997840*
> Hi
> 
> I looking forward to buy the asus maximus iv gene-z but if I want to build for SLI using GTX560 or GTX 580 do it able to fit in 2 vga card. It seen the pci-e slot are very close to each other. Have anyone try before?....
> 
> If two vga card so close to each other will cause heating problem?...
> 
> Thanks


If you look back a few pages this has been asked and answered already. The two cards will sit next to each other so the the top card will get less air depending on how the heat sink is designed, but even then I have not seen anything where people complained about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D;14997976*
> Just got my gene a couple days ago and only had a chance to fire it up woth stock cooler while waiting on parts.
> 
> But now im kinda stuck. With the preinstalled backer plate I seem to be kinda screwed as far as getting my cuplex Kryos water block backer plate into place. I dont know if anyone in this thread has one, but figured you might have at least had a similar backer plate and have a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a smaller space I would just compress the pad, but it is about 2.5mm and that seems like a awful lot of pressure to put on the mono and socket backer plate.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: for clarification it is an additional 2.5mm on top of the 2mm spacer washer that you see in the last pic before I would hit the metal part of the backer plate of my Kryos


I used the Kyros on this board previously and the spacers were enough when the backplate was compressed. My only issue with the Kyros was it was a pain to install, but once it was installed it was pretty sweet.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;14998697*
> How does this SSD rate compare to the m4?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=u0t3330006f9fp0dd0c0s701&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820233204
> 
> Is it worth the bang for the buck or would the m4 be better?


I am not a big fan of Sandforce 3 due to the compression technology seems a little gimmicky and the issues it was having. I use an Intel 320 series, but I have used the Crucial M3 and I could not tell the difference between them. I usually recommend getting a gen2 model for the bang for buck value those offer.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;14998697*
> How does this SSD rate compare to the m4?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=u0t3330006f9fp0dd0c0s701&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820233204
> 
> Is it worth the bang for the buck or would the m4 be better?


Marvell, intel, and samsung controllers have the least issues in terms of reliablity. (well, there are some problems with the intel 320 too)
I would not buy anything with sandforce controller. Too much issues, and not that reliable. For data storage, i prefer reliablity over speed. And you will get the "kick" with switching to an SSD from HDD, with ANY SSD-s. Speed differences between SSD and SSD are rather for benchmark guys.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;14997507*
> But I'm still very curiuos as to the sound quality of the onboard realtek audio vs my new X-Fi titanium I picked up because I can reuse my Audigy 2 PCI on this board. Has anyone done detailed noise loss and dba tests in comparison to add on sound card?


See http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_IV_Gene-Z/11.html at bottom.


----------



## Thom

I finally got rid of my old 9800GT Green for these GTS450 Green. Bought 2 of these for seperate system and was trying them in SLI. Updated rig in M4G


----------



## LocutusH

Are these passive cards? What will move the air around them?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Are these passive cards? What will move the air around them?


They sure looks passive and I'm also worried for him... too bad the HD cage is so tall, hiding the fan next to it.

That's why I like the PC-V354, the HD cage is split in two thus we can remove the bottom one and the botom fan (we got 2!) is free to push air on cards in front of it.


----------



## Thom

Quite frankly, I have not seen the cards going beyond 70deg celsius during games and they usually just idle around 45 in a 28 deg room ^^; They however do take a really much longer time to get from 70ish to 45ish after a furmark stress test or games. Funny thing that I observed is that even though the bottom card looks like the one with the lesser airflow, the bottom card is always ~3 deg c lower, I even swapped them around and got the same results. CPU is idlling at about 39~44 deg celsius.

Changed the front fan to a S-Flex E at ~900rpm, rear a S-Flex D at 500rpm, Fans on the Noctua U12 are S-Flex Es at ~1000rpm. PSU is a fanless Sesonic X460.


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


They sure looks passive and I'm also worried for him... too bad the HD cage is so tall, hiding the fan next to it.

That's why I like the PC-V354, the HD cage is split in two thus we can remove the bottom one and the botom fan (we got 2!) is free to push air on cards in front of it.


The HDD cage is vented too so air can pass through. Maybe I should move the 2 3.5" HDD to the top since they are pretty ok at 31 deg c and 33 deg c.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


They sure looks passive and I'm also worried for him... too bad the HD cage is so tall, hiding the fan next to it.


No need to worry. They are passive cards for a reason. It's not like one of those Gigabyte passive 6850 or 6870.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thom*


Quite frankly, I have not seen the cards going beyond 70deg celsius during games and they usually just idle around 45 in a 28 deg room ^^; They however do take a really much longer time to get from 70ish to 45ish after a furmark stress test or games. Funny thing that I observed is that even though the bottom card looks like the one with the lesser airflow, the bottom card is always ~3 deg c lower, I even swapped them around and got the same results. CPU is idlling at about 39~44 deg celsius.

Changed the front fan to a S-Flex E at ~900rpm, rear a S-Flex D at 500rpm, Fans on the Noctua U12 are S-Flex Es at ~1000rpm. PSU is a fanless Sesonic X460.


I wouldn't worry about the temps either. For a passive card, 70C is entirely reasonable.
I'm actually jealous of your rig. That thing must be silent. Performance-wise it would be fairly good with SLI as well hey?


----------



## Thom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


No need to worry. They are passive cards for a reason. It's not like one of those Gigabyte passive 6850 or 6870.

I wouldn't worry about the temps either. For a passive card, 70C is entirely reasonable.
I'm actually jealous of your rig. That thing must be silent. Performance-wise it would be fairly good with SLI as well hey?


Yea, I supposed that should be the case when I bought the cards and PSU.

Silent yes, game perf wise its not that great actually compare to those 590s or 6970s out here. I don't really game that much these days, and I always turn down graphics so that games are more "playable" rather than just being graphically fantastic.

I have this weird habit, my number 1 criteria of buying graphics card are that they must not use the 6pin pcie power and I will readily buy any "best card" there is for that. That being said, but there isnt alot these days which was probably why I was stuck on a 9800GT green for so long. And I'm glad these GTS 450 came along. Next try I will probably buy a pair of 6770 Silent when they are available in Singapore.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Its done!!!! I finally had it with second guessing, doing more research, changing my mind back and forth *no thanks to OCD* I finally just *fark this, this is what I want, enough!!!* and pressed the order and rushed shipping at newegg.

Enroute is the following for my 6th computer build for a fun filled new computer build weekend! My new Dell U2412M will be arriving tomorroo as well! I picked up a new X-FI titanium for $60 that im gonna try out against onboard sound as well.

The only sad part is that newegg was all out of the superclocked evga GTX 570's with reference coolers, so i'll have to recycle my GTX 260 for a bit longer.

Im excited to be trying out my first ROG Asus product and look forward to playing with this mobo. I don't care much for red but that Genie sure is sexy looking! Its gonna be a fuuuun weekend!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Its done!!!! I finally had it with second guessing, doing more research, changing my mind back and forth *no thanks to OCD* I finally just *fark this, this is what I want, enough!!!* and pressed the order and rushed shipping at newegg.


Cool! What's your OC plan? Remember you can easily get 4.6GHz just by reading my signature!


----------



## brackberry

What RAM are you guys using with this board? I am planning on a new mATX gaming build, would like to know what RAM you guys use and have had best success with.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ brackberry ... Check out http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html
I'd say it's *45%* G. Skill Ripjaws X's */or *SNIPERS : *40%* Corsair Vengeance : *15%* other ... 
most get 1600's @ 1.5v and most get 8 gb but a lot of us got 16 gb, very few if any with only 4 gb.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Cool! What's your OC plan? Remember you can easily get 4.6GHz just by reading my signature!










Rhialto how can I easily get CPU-Z to register that though ? I've tried w/ SPEEDSTEP disabled in the BIOS but the MHz always seems to drop to 1.xxxx MHz before I can do a print screen.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Rhialto how can I easily get CPU-Z to register that though ? I've tried w/ SPEEDSTEP disabled in the BIOS but the MHz always seems to drop to 1.xxxx MHz before I can do a print screen.


I run something in the background...







For example, I still have Furmark on my desktop for testing so I run it in a 400x300 window.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brackberry*


What RAM are you guys using with this board? I am planning on a new mATX gaming build, would like to know what RAM you guys use and have had best success with.


G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR 1866MHz for me.

Look at the bottom of many posts where we all share our config.


----------



## maxmekker

WELL I'm back. installed my second hd and a burner/cd rom, and cleaned up the wire mess after I had installed W7 and most of the drivers and using the pc for a day ore so. 
And the error 53 is back. Scratching my head here now. Did the cmos, no luck, did the cmos with cpu removed, no luck, will try again now ,and remove the second hd.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wooo, newegg just got a shipment of eEVGA supercocked 570's in stock! Thank God for Bill Me Later! My whole new system and monitor will be ready for assembly hopefully on friday! Woo I can't wait, 3 years later since building my C2D rig, I am dying for some new pc powa!!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Congrats _1ceTr0n_ and welcome to the dark side ... errrr oops, I mean our little owners group here







be sure to post some pics of your new build rig









==========

Thanks _Rhialto_, I guess I'll have to look into downloading Furmark from somewhere or something.

==========

_maxmekker_, I take it then this is the SAME board, you didn't get a 2nd one ... sucks, but it might be time to consider RMA'ing it if you can't resolve this, again I'd PM the ASUS guys I mentioned last time and ask for some assistance, they really want you to enjoy this Gene board so I think they'll do whatever it takes to keep you a happy camper.


----------



## maxmekker

yes, it's the same board , 
But I have another one , it came in the mail today, since I ordered another one from the same place.The tech guy said since I had tried several combos they would probably have a hard time getting it up and running to ,so if I got another one , they would just pay me back for the first one.So ,got the last maximus they had + kingston ram( to se if that would help over the corsair) So I called in today when it came in the mail and said I would return the new one since I got the 'first' one up and running, but quess I have to make one more phone call 
I've posted in my tread over at asus rog


----------



## maxmekker

I must add that my asus p5b HK have been rock solid for over 4 years now. Never missed a boot 
Not sure what board to get if I drop the maximus..


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Can you guys give me links to get the newest intel drivers for this board? Intels website has been horribly difficult to navigate for years trying to find the most current drivers and ASUS isn't very good at updating mobo's, especially once there no longer "current" ASUS just basically abandons all driver support, which is real annoying

I wanna get all my drivers and such downloaded to my USB drive so I can prep up for my build this weekend.

Any other suggestions for me to prepare for my first ROG mobo? Is the ROG website worth signing up for giggles?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Thanks _Rhialto_, I guess I'll have to look into downloading Furmark from somewhere or something.


No need use Furmark, I used it because I had it for testing a video card but just run something in the background...

It's only now I realize that CPU-Z does not instantly update the Core voltage... I wonder if, when people were saying that voltage does not lower when idle, if they were looking at CPU-Z?

I use RealTemp 3.67 for that.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Any other suggestions for me to prepare for my first ROG mobo? Is the ROG website worth signing up for giggles?


I always install the NIC driver from either the CD or a USB drive 1st, then when I'm connected to internet I download all latest drivers from the website.


----------



## SortOfGrim

With my previous mobo (Asus P7P55D) I had the option to 'eject' or use the hardware remove icon when I used the hot-swap bay, however now I don't get that option.
I do get both options when I use an USB-stick.
I'm afraid if I take out the hard drive there could be some loss of data.

cheers


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15005763*
> Can you guys give me links to get the newest intel drivers for this board? I wanna get all my drivers and such downloaded to my USB drive so I can prep up for my build this weekend.


Go here = http://www.overclock.net/14319135-post886.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15005763*
> Is the ROG website worth signing up for giggles?


YES but only for the giggles.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15002358*
> Its done!!!! I finally had it with second guessing, doing more research, changing my mind back and forth *no thanks to OCD* I finally just *fark this, this is what I want, enough!!!* and pressed the order and rushed shipping at newegg.
> 
> Enroute is the following for my 6th computer build for a fun filled new computer build weekend! My new Dell U2412M will be arriving tomorroo as well! I picked up a new X-FI titanium for $60 that im gonna try out against onboard sound as well.
> 
> The only sad part is that newegg was all out of the superclocked evga GTX 570's with reference coolers, so i'll have to recycle my GTX 260 for a bit longer.
> 
> Im excited to be trying out my first ROG Asus product and look forward to playing with this mobo. I don't care much for red but that Genie sure is sexy looking! Its gonna be a fuuuun weekend!


Newegg has the 2500K for $194 right now under promo with free shipping, call or chat with them and they should give you back the difference.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15006360*
> With my previous mobo (Asus P7P55D) I had the option to 'eject' or use the hardware remove icon when I used the hot-swap bay, however now I don't get that option.
> I do get both options when I use an USB-stick.
> I'm afraid if I take out the hard drive there could be some loss of data.
> 
> cheers


Not 100% sure this is the same







...
but maybe check your BIOS, under ADVANCED / SATA configuration / " _*HOT PLUG*_ " enable/disable support ...

IF that's not it maybe under ADVANCED / USB configuration / " _*Legacy USB / USB3.0 Support*_" enable/disable/Auto ... or " _*EHCI Hand-Off*_" enable/disable

I'm sure someone will correct me IF I'm way off base here,







I warned you though I'm not a geek, I'm just trying to play one on this thread


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15007898*
> Newegg has the 2500K for $194 right now under promo with free shipping, call or chat with them and they should give you back the difference.


Negative ghostrider, that is the for the NON k 2500 version.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL092011&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL092011-_-EMC-092011-Latest-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19115073-L03A


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15007021*
> Go here = http://www.overclock.net/14319135-post886.html
> 
> YES but only for the giggles.


You are da fricking man, reps given again. I got alot of stuff to do to get ready for this build.

Anyone know how I could set up benchmarks in Crysis 1 so I can compare my setups?


----------



## gordonash

Anyone have a Titan Fenrir on there Gene? With it orientated to blow air towards back of case does the fan cover any ram slots? The ram i have is pretty high (4x g-skill ripjaws x)

What tower coolers are you using? Im limited to 156mm height.

Many thanks.


----------



## utnorris

I really do not know how you guys do air cooling. I have this new GPU with the stock cooler and after less than 10 minutes I have a headache. This baby is definitely going under water asap.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Meh, I gave a water cooling a try back in 2002 on my Athlon 2100+ setup back in ye olden days. It was alot of fun to try, but too much money and maintenence for my tastes, and a total pain to move around for LAN parties at the time.


----------



## mmsandi

Can somebody please tell me where to find EIST on this board's UEFI? Must be called differently, cause I didn't have luck finding it. Multi drops to x16 in idle, but Vcore stays at 1.3V no matter load or idle.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmsandi*


Can somebody please tell me where to find EIST on this board's UEFI? Must be called differently, cause I didn't have luck finding it. Multi drops to x16 in idle, but Vcore stays at 1.3V no matter load or idle.


Are you using CPU-Z? Tried it yesterday and found out it does not update voltage reading. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post15006020

Otherwise, it's a setting I don't remember the name, someone wrote about it 20-30 pages ago.


----------



## roninmedia

I really like this board, but I see a deal on the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO as well.

Antec Earthwatts 650 + ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z for $219.98 after rebate
or
Antec HCP-850 + ASUS P8Z68-V PRO for 259.98 after rebate










That power supply with the P8Z68-V PRO is stellar though. That combo was even lower 2 days ago, coming in for $229.98 after rebate but I missed it. I am planning to overclock a i5-2500k and deciding on getting a 6950 or 560ti now and then SLI in the future.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Not 100% sure this is the same







... 
but maybe check your BIOS, under ADVANCED / SATA configuration / " _*HOT PLUG *_" enable/disable support ...

IF that's not it maybe under ADVANCED / USB configuration / " _*Legacy USB / USB3.0 Support*_" enable/disable/Auto ... or " _*EHCI Hand-Off*_" enable/disable

I'm sure someone will correct me IF I'm way off base here,







I warned you though I'm not a geek, I'm just trying to play one on this thread










1st thx for the fast reply. It turned out that the Intel Rapid Storage Technology was the culprit. When I removed that, all my internal and external disks were visible.


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Are you using CPU-Z? Tried it yesterday and found out it does not update voltage reading. http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post15006020

Otherwise, it's a setting I don't remember the name, someone wrote about it 20-30 pages ago.


Yes I'm using CPU-Z, but while on load I see it fluctuate from 1.32-1328V.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmsandi*


Yes I'm using CPU-Z, but while on load I see it fluctuate from 1.32-1328V.


Weird, CPU-Z don't vary for me. If I use RealTemp 3.67 I see CPU idle at 1v and jump to 1.3x when on load.

You should give RealTemp a try and see.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roninmedia*


I really like this board, but I see a deal on the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO as well.

Antec Earthwatts 650 + ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z for $219.98 after rebate
or
Antec HCP-850 + ASUS P8Z68-V PRO for 259.98 after rebate










That power supply with the P8Z68-V PRO is stellar though. That combo was even lower 2 days ago, coming in for $229.98 after rebate but I missed it. I am planning to overclock a i5-2500k and deciding on getting a 6950 or 560ti now and then SLI in the future.


I had the Pro before this one, it's a good board, but I like the Gene better. However, if there is a feature you need on the Pro that the Gene does not have then you should do the Pro or the Deluxe and you should be good.


----------



## maxmekker

Hello again. latest from Maxmekker.
Installed the new board I got + kingston stick's. Fired it up,and I got cpu led lighting up and nothing happening.
Tear it all apart again, pins look god , cpu looks good. Install once again and now it's booting nice . shut down and plug in my hd. Now it get's god, after the starting windows logo, I get a nice big blue screen, you all know what that is. Pop in my w7 cd and change the boot to the dvd drive to make a new install, but every time the file is loadin I get the blue scren ore a black screen telling me kernel is missing ore f... up. Insert the cd and repair, but I cant get it to work.
Other error codes I get is 62 - pch runtime 
OE micro code not found
boot device micro led

But I get intobios every time, so that's a step forward, but my old stuff is going back in , and I must admit I'm a bitt down at the moment. All my other builds have been bada bing working, donno what the h..... I'm doing wrong this time. 
Any info from bios I can post so you can have a look if there is anything there to be altered?

Thanks for the help guy's.


----------



## snakemed

If so, ASUS wants your feedback and you could win an ASUS ROG Maximus IV Extreme P67 board, too.









More here...









http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/09/21/asus_wants_your_thoughts_on_rog_connect


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15015827*
> Hello again. latest from Maxmekker.
> Installed the new board I got + kingston stick's. Fired it up,and I got cpu led lighting up and nothing happening.
> Tear it all apart again, pins look god , cpu looks good. Install once again and now it's booting nice . shut down and plug in my hd. Now it get's god, after the starting windows logo, I get a nice big blue screen, you all know what that is. Pop in my w7 cd and change the boot to the dvd drive to make a new install, but every time the file is loadin I get the blue scren ore a black screen telling me kernel is missing ore f... up. Insert the cd and repair, but I cant get it to work.
> Other error codes I get is 62 - pch runtime
> OE micro code not found
> boot device micro led
> 
> But I get intobios every time, so that's a step forward, but my old stuff is going back in , and I must admit I'm a bitt down at the moment. All my other builds have been bada bing working, donno what the h..... I'm doing wrong this time.
> Any info from bios I can post so you can have a look if there is anything there to be altered?
> 
> Thanks for the help guy's.


What was actually replaced or upgraded? Was there something that was not been upgraded at all? How about taking a video of putting everything together and booting everything or even get a new windows disc?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

The realtek audio driver links arn't working, the files are corrupted and can't unzip them, no matter how many times I try


----------



## SortOfGrim

maxmekker

What was the BSOD code? Did you clear the cmos on this board?
You have a laptop? if so hook it up with ROG connect (thx snakemed for link) it can detect the fault.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15019116*
> The realtek audio driver links arn't working, the files are corrupted and can't unzip them, no matter how many times I try


Check post #2245 - #2247

and also I have 2 different links to the drivers on my DRIVER LIST page, did you try them BOTH ?
*EDIT*: I added a *3rd* link to RealTek for Driver also now.

And lastly, the REALTEK drivers have to be installed BEFORE you install the Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package and drivers, if you did it backwards you might have to remove them all and restart the Audio driver loads from the begining.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Is the X-Fi package worth even installing or is it just bloatware?

I don't have my stuff yet till Friday, im just preparing. Sucks my GTX 570 superclocked is coming all the way from freaking New jersey and wont be here till monday, thanks alot Newegg









The links work, but the asus FTP server keeps giving me a corrupt ZIP file for newest version. Got the ones of realteks website just fine, there the same thing I assume? Even realteks website does a crappy job of listing all the drivers in a easy to understand format, how hard can this be webmasters?


----------



## utnorris

Well, I am in crap land now. I swapped my 2500k out for a 2600k and it would give me an error code of 58. So I started TS it and ended up getting it to boot to Windows with one stick in the last slot, farthest away from the cpu. Swapped back in my 2500k and it would stop at error 45. Started TS process again and same thing, it would boot with one stick in farthest from the cpu. Keep in mind I have been running this setup for awhile now with the 2500K and no issues. I have tried reseating the memory, pulling power, resetting the bios, pretty much anything i could think of. Post code 45 is not listed, but I am pretty sure it has to do with memory since that is where the LED lights stop at. I checked the socket and there doesn't seem to be any bent pins, but if any are just slightly off it can cause issues. I am going to call Asus, but it looks like I am RMA'ing mine. Friggin sucks as I do not have a whole lot of time in the first place and now I have to deal with this.


----------



## glide 1

utnorris - sorry to hear about the problems you are having.

Sounds like ram problem caused by inproper procie installation (dont ask me to explain this) but i had a similar issue with a bloomfield proc that would not recognize all 6gb of ram (only 4gb) and all sorts of post issues. Reseated the proc and voila. Try reseating your proc (a few times if you have to) again before you rma anything. Very rare that a proc is defective out the box. Also unlikely the gene is the problem as you had this working with the 2500k with no issues. Good luck, and hope you got a good 2600k.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Is the X-Fi package worth even installing or is it just bloatware?

I don't have my stuff yet till Friday, im just preparing. Sucks my GTX 570 superclocked is coming all the way from freaking New jersey and wont be here till monday, thanks alot Newegg









The links work, but the asus FTP server keeps giving me a corrupt ZIP file for newest version. Got the ones of realteks website just fine, there the same thing I assume? Even realteks website does a crappy job of listing all the drivers in a easy to understand format, how hard can this be webmasters?


Is the realtek driver even worth to install?








Once i enabled it in BIOS, w7 64 sp1 automatically found and installed a driver for it, and it works...


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Weird, CPU-Z don't vary for me. If I use RealTemp 3.67 I see CPU idle at 1v and jump to 1.3x when on load.

You should give RealTemp a try and see.


Got a question to your "tuning guide"








So if i auto level up to 4.2, internal PLL blabla, and and ai overclock tuner to XMP, does that also mean, that the rams will run at XMP speeds? Or do i set that somewhere else?
Second, how much got your 2500k hotter, than stock?
Third, will it still downclock and downvolt in idle? What will be the idle, and the turbo frequecy in this case?


----------



## tnhl1989

La Kings Fan - Could you measure out how long the 6950 board is? I'm going to try to add that into my computer.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


What was actually replaced or upgraded? Was there something that was not been upgraded at all? How about taking a video of putting everything together and booting everything or even get a new windows disc?


Well, I got a second MB from the same place, ( made another order since they said I would get a refund) since I called in my first MB DOA. 
While waiting for the rma I got help over at asusrog forum. And it worked, somewhat, with the 'first' board. After getting all up and go ( fresh w7, drivers etc) I power down, add my second hd, my second mem stick, and my dvd rom. And when powering up, error 53 again . And this time nothing helped. 
So last night, I swopped it all out for the second MB wich by this time had arrived. 
After numerous error codes such as

blue screen irql_not_less_ore _equal..
62 - pch runtime 
OE micro code not found
boot device micro led 
cpu led light error

I manage to get in to my bios. And the bios file was 0208 (ore something)
so I got 040.. , and after that, windows bootet straight in , both mem stick's and dvd rom installed. Only thing left to hook up is my second disk.
A friend with the same MB talked to me about a 0604 bios,and to get this. But is this a beta? could not find it on the asus site.

So at the moment , it's up and running , and this is with the new board.
Quess a bios update might have solved the problem with the first board, but I had a hard time getting into bios at all with that one.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Got a question to your "tuning guide"








So if i auto level up to 4.2, internal PLL blabla, and and ai overclock tuner to XMP, does that also mean, that the rams will run at XMP speeds? Or do i set that somewhere else?


If you go 4.2, I'm not sure you need to touch iPLL. This was necessary for resume from sleep, otherwise on Auto it would freeze when resuming. But yes, X.M.P. get the max out of the memory. I mean it use the eXtreme Memory Profile.

Quote:



Second, how much got your 2500k hotter, than stock?


Can't tell really as I immediatly OC'ed it. Idle around 35C.

Quote:



Third, will it still downclock and downvolt in idle? What will be the idle, and the turbo frequecy in this case?


Yes and I see that with RealTemp, CPU-Z don't show me this.

Idle 1.6GHz @ 1v and 4.6GHz @ 1.356v


----------



## SortOfGrim

rright, just had a weird error. Got the following message during POST: "Chassis intrude! Please check your system. Fatal Error... System Halted."
The debug error code was 78 "ACPI module initialization"

After the restart it booted normally.. :s

anybody had this too?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Is the realtek driver even worth to install?








Once i enabled it in BIOS, w7 64 sp1 automatically found and installed a driver for it, and it works...


IIRC I was wondering why I was not able to install the SupremeFX X-Fi 2 drivers and it was because of this, I also used the driver from Windows because it installed automatically and everything was working fine.

I installed the driver from the ASUS website and was then able to procede with X-Fi 2 installation.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


If you go 4.2, I'm not sure you need to touch iPLL. This was necessary for resume from sleep, otherwise on Auto it would freeze when resuming. But yes, X.M.P. get the max out of the memory. I mean it use the eXtreme Memory Profile.

Can't tell really as I immediatly OC'ed it. Idle around 35C.

Yes and I see that with RealTemp, CPU-Z don't show me this.

Idle 1.6GHz @ 1v and 4.6GHz @ 1.356v


Is the 4.6 the turbo frequency, or the normal? Because the 2500k is 3.3 stock, and 3.7 turbo, or? (when does it run on 3.3 anyways?







)
So what does the 4.6 really mean?

Btw: i dont use sleep mode.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Is the 4.6 the turbo frequency, or the normal? Because the 2500k is 3.3 stock, and 3.7 turbo, or? (when does it run on 3.3 anyways?







)
So what does the 4.6 really mean?


Yes, it's the new turbo because of the OC. In never run at 3.3 anyway, unless you disable EIST and such so it does not go at 1.6. http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/proce...-core-i5-2500k says the same (albeit a typo error in CPU model).


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15012779*
> Weird, CPU-Z don't vary for me. If I use RealTemp 3.67 I see CPU idle at 1v and jump to 1.3x when on load.
> 
> You should give RealTemp a try and see.


I am having weird issues with these V readings, for sure. RT gives me [email protected]~, but when on load it reads 1.366 although I set it @1.32V and CPU-Z reads it at 1.32V.







What is max V I should go on air, btw? I read on ROG forums they go 1.4V freely.

Edit: Count me in


----------



## Rhialto

Well, I'm currently learning myself...

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/665362-vid-voltage-identification-explained.html

It may be that RT will show VID from a table depending on load, this mean only a number that indicate what voltage the CPU need to run at current speed. This could explain why when idling @ 1.6GHz VID shows as 1v and when on load another VID value that mean the voltage the CPU need to run at that OC'ed speed. In fact, it is possible that RT don't read voltage at all.

It's easy to spend 30 minutes Googling for VID, Vcore, RealTemp, CPU-Z and a mix of those. I just did and yet cannot tell you exactly what's the real deal.

Now I wonder, when my processor idle, does the voltage really lower @ 1v? i don't see it move using CPU-Z but I see the VID change in RT like I previously said and after reading on the subject I'm not sure if RT only report suggested voltage requirement values from a table according to load.


----------



## snakemed

LAKF already provided this information in one of his posts, but I can't find it. You might be able to find it if you search back through his posts to this thread for a few weeks or so.









The one I have is about 11 inches...







(yeah, the card is too







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15023266*
> La Kings Fan - Could you measure out how long the 6950 board is? I'm going to try to add that into my computer.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

So can you basically overclock this board using this new windows based interface or is it still best to do it via BIOS post screen? There is alot on this board i'm not familiar with, asus always has crap loads of software that I can never make sense of


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15023266*
> La Kings Fan - Could you measure out how long the 6950 board is? I'm going to try to add that into my computer.


Sure, the dimensions of the *TOXIC* HD-6950 are 10.75 inches in Length, 3.875 inches in Height, and 1.5 inches wide /or 270mm(L) x 110mm(W) x 37mm(H), _SLIGHTLY_ smaller than a *Reference* 6950's 275mm x 110mm x 38mm.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15027026*
> The one I have is about 11 inches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, the card is too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )











So THAT'S why they call you LADYKILLER









btw ... in your dreams
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15028835*
> So can you basically overclock this board using this new windows based interface or is it still best to do it via BIOS post screen? There is alot on this board i'm not familiar with, asus always has crap loads of software that I can never make sense of


Either OR ... you can do it in the BIOS {Advanced on Left / EZ Mode on Right}










, but with Asus AI Suite while in windows










you can also use either Auto Tuning for FAST {4.2MHz} CPU/System Level Up
or EXTREME {4.6 MHz} CPU/System Level Up










or/ Also using Asus' TurboV EVO, for a more hands on Overclocking.










or/ you still have the ROG connect to OC CPU & GPU via using a 2nd device too,










... you seriously have OC options coming out the ass with this little board.


----------



## snakemed

Nah, it's why my girlfriend can't parallel park though... think about it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15029026*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT'S why they call you LADYKILLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw ... in your dreams


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15027026*
> LAKF already provided this information in one of his posts, but I can't find it. You might be able to find it if you search back through his posts to this thread for a few weeks or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have is about 11 inches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, the card is too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Krycek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15026903*
> Well, I'm currently learning myself...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/665362-vid-voltage-identification-explained.html
> 
> It may be that RT will show VID from a table depending on load, this mean only a number that indicate what voltage the CPU need to run at current speed. This could explain why when idling @ 1.6GHz VID shows as 1v and when on load another VID value that mean the voltage the CPU need to run at that OC'ed speed. In fact, it is possible that RT don't read voltage at all.
> 
> It's easy to spend 30 minutes Googling for VID, Vcore, RealTemp, CPU-Z and a mix of those. I just did and yet cannot tell you exactly what's the real deal.
> 
> Now I wonder, when my processor idle, does the voltage really lower @ 1v? i don't see it move using CPU-Z but I see the VID change in RT like I previously said and after reading on the subject I'm not sure if RT only report suggested voltage requirement values from a table according to load.


May be this can help:
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15029026*
> 
> Either OR ... you can do it in the BIOS {Advanced on Left / EZ Mode on Right}
> 
> , but with Asus AI Suite while in windows
> 
> you can also use either Auto Tuning for FAST {4.2MHz} CPU/System Level Up
> or EXTREME {4.6 MHz} CPU/System Level Up
> 
> or/ Also using Asus' TurboV EVO, for a more hands on Overclocking.
> 
> or/ you still have the ROG connect to OC CPU & GPU via using a 2nd device too,
> 
> ... you seriously have OC options coming out the ass with this little board.


Holy sheet! Which would be the best one for a beginner sandy bridge overclocker? Again, I only have a Dark Knight HSF, so I can't push it too hard


----------



## maxmekker

thanks 4 sharing LA K. looks like fun. Installing AI suite now. my pc is smooth for the second day now, no more trouble after 0403 bios.
just back from a round in world of tanks, it newer looked better.
Going to stick with the auto tuning 4 now, but I have a friend that have done 3 ore 4 machines with this card so he knows it inside out. He would help me tune it when I was ready.


----------



## tnhl1989

Thanks for the update guys. Well I won't be able to double up on the card in the NZXT Vulcon case then. What GPU would you guys recommend? I'll have to double check the measurements but the allowed room is about 9.5" or less.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Holy sheet! Which would be the best one for a beginner sandy bridge overclocker? Again, I only have a Dark Knight HSF, so I can't push it too hard


The Auto Tuning '_EXTREME_' button option is about as simple as it gets, push the button and everything is done automatically for you, even the system stability test reboots, and I think it gave my set-up the 4.6+ MHz OC ? so basically the same as doing the Rhialto 4 step OC method









IF you have SOME CLUE what you're doing OC'ing though (I don't







) you might want to use the BIOS advanced options, and you would certainly need to use that or the ROG connect option to get into the extreme benchmarking type of OverClocking of 5.0 MHz and above.

BTW .... WOW 300 pages already, and the board has only been out for TWO and a half months ... this is one popular and active little MoBo group!


----------



## m.oreilly

i'm running on air with a zalman CNP9500 at the moment. i did the 4.6 autotune, and bumped up the bclk to 102.1, so i'm sitting at 4.7 atm, with cpu core temps ranging form 36 to 44, speedstep disabled: are these core temps/clock speed too high, for a daily driver, for my present hsf?

i5 2500k
zalman cnp9500
gene-z
vengeance 2x 4gigs 1600
bunch of case fans
ssds


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


Thanks for the update guys. Well I won't be able to double up on the card in the NZXT Vulcon case then. What GPU would you guys recommend? I'll have to double check the measurements but the allowed room is about 9.5" or less.


I guess I'd go with one the *MSI 560ti's *@ *9.37*" x 4.37" x 1.46" ...

*2*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127608 @ $270.00 ***
/or
HAWK *1*GB Twin Frozr III = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127578 @ $240.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games
/or
*1*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127565 @ $225.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games

*** I was looking at this card and think highly of it, but the *TOXIC* was the same price for better performance and came with 2 free games, plus the chance at unlocking to a 6970 made it a no brainer for me, too bad it won't fit in your case.


----------



## SortOfGrim

not sure if this review by tbreak was posted already, if so I'm sorry
http://tbreak.com/tech/2011/09/asus-...rboard-review/


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Pssshh, LAKF, I thought you research the crap out of things. The 212+ has _plastic_ fan clips.

















Pssshh,







it has Metal clips ...








... see, I knew I was right, even if I wasn't


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krycek*


May be this can help: 
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage


Nice! Looks like I will have to ask Raja a question...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


not sure if this review by tbreak was posted already, if so I'm sorry
http://tbreak.com/tech/2011/09/asus-...rboard-review/


Not specifically but I linked to this list a few weeks ago...


----------



## tnhl1989

It would fit in the case just I wouldn't be able to put two of them in the case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I guess I'd go with one the *MSI 560ti's *@ *9.37*" x 4.37" x 1.46" ...

*2*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127608 @ $270.00 ***
/or
HAWK *1*GB Twin Frozr III = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127578 @ $240.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games
/or
*1*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127565 @ $225.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games

*** I was looking at this card and think highly of it, but the *TOXIC* was the same price for better performance and came with 2 free games, plus the chance at unlocking to a 6970 made it a no brainer for me, too bad it won't fit in your case.


----------



## snakemed

Rhialto, Not everyone has a Facebook account... or uses Facebook!








*Kvjavs*, we should add it to the list of reviews on page one!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Not specifically but I linked to this list a few weeks ago...


Thanks, SoG... I hadn't seen this one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


not sure if this review by tbreak was posted already, if so I'm sorry
http://tbreak.com/tech/2011/09/asus-...rboard-review/


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15032514*
> Rhialto, Not everyone has a Facebook account... or uses Facebook!


No need to, it's public.


----------



## utnorris

*BACK IN BUSINESS BABY!!!!!*

Ok, so I got it worked out. I have two pins in my socket that are ever so slightly off and they give me issues once in a blue moon. Anyway, back up, running my 2600K at 4.8Ghz without even trying and got my Tri-fire setup.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3498050

Not bad for being stock, air cooled and under $500 total.







Wait till I put them under water.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15032075*
> It would fit in the case just I wouldn't be able to put two of them in the case.


Why not ? is the case THAT small ? I thought I had the smallest case in the group ?







and I could X-fire or SLI ... well not the TOXIC's







too big, but the 650ti's I could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15032770*
> *BACK IN BUSINESS BABY!!!!!*
> ... running my 2600K at 4.8Ghz without even trying and got my Tri-fire setup.
> Not bad for being stock, air cooled and under $500 total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till I put them under water.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15032514*
> *Kvjavs*, we should add it to the list of reviews on page one!


Regretfully I don't think _Kvjavs_ will be around as much ... But once he gets a Mod to make this change it will be ...
so consider it taken care of before too long







If I'm being too subtle, he's asked me to take over


----------



## utnorris

I am still having some issues, but I expected this. I think W7 got corrupted, but we will see. I will probably still RMA the board just to be safe. Anyway, really liking the tri-fire setup.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Wait what ? ... *Tri*-fire ? how ya doing that ?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, the more I read about this mobo, the more amazing it seems to get. I've never had such an extreme mobo with so much high end tech and updated technology in all of my builds in the last 10 years. I'm glad I spent the extra money on this instead of another mATX asus model.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2928-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Unboxing-Overview

Can't wait to get it up and running! Just wish my GTX 570 would come on friday instead of monday.....


----------



## luizzz R!

LA_Kings_Fan i´ve been looking around in the last 2 weeks and took myself into a 'violent deep research' to build my new system. I got some parts ordered, some not yet cuse got some doubts, and as I see you´re one of the most participative members in the forum, maybe you - and the whole crowd - can help me up. Here it is the rig:

I tried to build a 'monster into a small package' so when I was selecting the parts I´ve to consider space and - of course - air ventilation (that´s why I choosen to cool the CPU with water, not direct wind). As it concerns as space, all of the pieces had already been used with the nzxt vulcan and the gene-z, so, I´m really hoping that will fit it all.

Already ordered parts:

Mobo Maximus IV GENE-Z

GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 580 1,5Gb sli

Case uATX NZXT Vulcan

CPU Cooling Antec KÜHLER H₂O 920

Cooling Intake: Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm 110 CFM / 19 dBA (19dBA into 110CFM?!)

Cooling Exaust: 2 Yate Loon 120mm x 20m Supersilent 44,5 CFM / 20.8 dBA

Cooling Exaust: Gelid Silent 9 PWM (Pulse-width modulation) 92x25mm 37,89 CFM / 11-23,5 dBA

(TOTAL OF INTAKE AIR +/- 100 CFM TOTAL OF EXAUST +/- 110CFM - WITHOUT CONSIDERING THE HEAT PRODUCED BY THE ANTEC KUHLER H20 920) is that enough air on it, since I´ll be cooling the CPU with water? I´m plannig to use this full potential only when overclocked at 4,5 - 5,0ghz

SSD OCZ VERTEX 3 120Gb Sata III 6Gb/s <-- to install programs
External HD LaCie Rikiki Portable USB 3.0 1TB <-- to store stuff

PSU OCZ ZX Series 1000w 80+ Gold

Not yet ordered (some doubts on it): here comes the part that I need your help, guys

CPU Intel i7 2600k 5ghz Overclocked stable: in e-bay there are few guys that test the chips and select the ones that get into 5ghz in a very stable mood. These chips are more expensive than the stock ones, about $50-100+ ...This 'testing' stuff and chip potential really varies from the chips? Worth paying the extra $ to get this "overclocked 5ghz stable? Really sorry if i´m being noob, I´m really new into these kind of stuff... If I choose to overclock by myself, here in the comunity I can get enough info to do it?

Ram 2x4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 DD3: saw some reviews that said that going into 1600 or 1800 or 2200 doesn´t really makes a HUGE difference, and you can get into right voltages and temperatures with the 1600 RAMS, so... Wich worth the price?

the system is being build for 3d rendering (using cinema 4d) and photoshop, after effects, adobe applications as well... and of course, a little bit of gaming








regards, everyone


----------



## b0yd07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15020965*
> Is the X-Fi package worth even installing or is it just bloatware?


Bump, I'm also curious. How can a software package make it sound better? Or is it just a suite for effects?

And it refuses to install over the windows driver? I don't understand why Realtek would have to be installed first, only to be replaced by X-Fi...

One more question... Is it even worth installing if you're using a 2.1 setup? I have http://www.amazon.com/Dell-HK395-3-Piece-Speakers-Subwoofer/dp/B003AP5Y9Y]these speakers[/URL].


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Not sure I'd buy off ebay some supposed HIGH END i7 2600k ??? ... Never heard of this ? and sounds like a bogus scam to me ... and further more we have LOTS of people getting 4.6 to 4.8 GHz without even knowing how to Overclock per say ... and look at Sintricate, he got his to 5.0+ GHz for the 'SandyStable Club' ... why pay more to some guy on ebay ? and who knows if it's legit and how do you return it if not ? I'd buy off a known retailer for less like NewEgg or ? and wait for a sale ... the i7k and i5 chips tend to go on sale every handful of weeks or so. Also usually 5.0 GHz 24/7 use will burn out your chip faster too ... that's for benchmarking ... most run it at 4.8 to 4.2 GHz for daily normal use to prolong the life of the Chip.

With the 3D rendering and adobe and other stuff you do ... DO get the i7 2600k though, the HyperThreading I think is something YOU would take advantage of, and the i5 2500k doesn't have.

And yeah look through the thread, 300 pages after 2.5 months ... you'll get LOTS of help OC'ing and tweaking your MoBo with this group.

The G.Skill Ripjaws 1600's are Great, I'd say over 1/3 of the people on here use those. Not much need to pay for the higher Hz 1800-2200's at all ... not w/ SandyBridge.

Your RIG looks solid enough not really much I can knock about it ... maybe the OCZ SSD and PSU ... but I just don't have much faith in OCZ stuff ... others love it, not something you NEED to change.

If you have more questions or need additional help or advice just ask away.







We may not know all the answers, but we'll give you our opinions anyways


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;15035231*
> Bump, I'm also curious. How can a software package make it sound better? Or is it just a suite for effects?
> 
> And it refuses to install over the windows driver? I don't understand why Realtek would have to be installed first, only to be replaced by X-Fi...
> 
> One more question... Is it even worth installing if you're using a 2.1 setup? I have these speakers.


Ore headphones ?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;15035231*
> Bump, I'm also curious. How can a software package make it sound better? Or is it just a suite for effects?
> 
> And it refuses to install over the windows driver? I don't understand why Realtek would have to be installed first, only to be replaced by X-Fi...
> 
> One more question... Is it even worth installing if you're using a 2.1 setup? I have these speakers.


I am using it with stock windows drivers now, and my HD555. Sounds awesome in all games, mp3, flac, movies.
I think the xfi2 is just some PR bull****, so that it looks like a premium sound solution. (not that this realtek would be bad, i fact, in rightmark, it performs like an audigy2-4, wich is NOT bad)


----------



## MoMurda

Can someone make me a background of this board and Asus and Rog logos on it? Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## maxmekker

I see many have cool asus backgrounds on the screenshot's posted. Where do you find them ?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15033691*
> Wait what ? ... *Tri*-fire ? how ya doing that ?


Powercolor HD6870x2 and a Saphire HD6870.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15035953*
> Powercolor HD6870x2 and a Saphire HD6870.


Pics?


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15035897*
> I see many have cool asus backgrounds on the screenshot's posted. Where do you find them ?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rog+wall+paper&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=7970l8130l0l8434l2l2l0l0l0l0l94l185l2l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&biw=1920&bih=979&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Simple google search


----------



## tnhl1989

@Luizz R

Rig looks solid. From my personal experience with the case it would depend on where you put the fan for the cpu cooler. I put my radiator in the front intake so I have to limit myself on how big of a card I should be getting since I can't use a 11" card. I am assuming you would be trying to put the radiator on the back of the case where the 80mm/92mm fan would go with a extension. If you need dimensions or help with trying to put the case together with everything hit me up.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15036067*
> Pics?


I will try to tonight.


----------



## UltraSwank

Ok so its been a while and I finally finalized and finished my PC ... lol. It was a long process of returns/exchanges but it's finally all done and I've been playing Warhammer 40K: Space Marine on it like crazy! That and SC2 lolol. Here are some pics:

Insides (I tried to cable manage the best I could considering how small the case is):









Outside w/ Thermaltake HD Dock:









The final specs:
Case: LIAN LI PC-A05FNB Black
Mobo: Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
Vid Card: 2x MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB SATA III MLC w/ Rev. 0009
Secondary HD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache and 1x Western Digital 2 TB Green Drive
RAM: Corsair 16 GB Vengeance (Standard) 1600mhz PC3-12800
PSU: Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 850-Watt (AX850)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Lite-ON Blu-Ray and DVD/RW drives
Plus, replacing the stock 120mm case fans with Noctua fans and adding in a Noctua 140mm fan.
Card reader for lulz - Rosewill 74 in 1

@Woschsubbn - I got Rev. 0009 for the M4 working, thanks for the help! It's super fast lol, LA KINGS FAN, you gotta get it too!

@LA KINGS FAN, did you notice out my "mod" on the Noctua SE12? I made it so i was able to fit a full sized ram heatsink in the closest slot next to the cooler


----------



## snakemed

Nice!









Is there a vent in the case under the AX850? Does it draw air through the vent? Two different size fans on the CPU Cooler... how does it impact cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraSwank;15038969*
> Ok so its been a while and I finally finalized and finished my PC ... lol. It was a long process of returns/exchanges but it's finally all done and I've been playing Warhammer 40K: Space Marine on it like crazy! That and SC2 lolol. Here are some pics:
> 
> Insides (I tried to cable manage the best I could considering how small the case is):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final specs:
> Case: LIAN LI PC-A05FNB Black
> Mobo: Maximus IV Gene-Z
> CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
> Vid Card: 2x MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti
> SSD: Crucial M4 128GB SATA III MLC w/ Rev. 0009
> Secondary HD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache and 1x Western Digital 2 TB Green Drive
> RAM: Corsair 16 GB Vengeance (Standard) 1600mhz PC3-12800
> PSU: Corsair Professional Series Gold High-Performance 850-Watt (AX850)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> Lite-ON Blu-Ray and DVD/RW drives
> Plus, replacing the stock 120mm case fans with Noctua fans and adding in a Noctua 140mm fan.
> Card reader for lulz - Rosewill 74 in 1
> 
> @Woschsubbn - I got Rev. 0009 for the M4 working, thanks for the help! It's super fast lol, LA KINGS FAN, you gotta get it too!
> 
> @LA KINGS FAN, did you notice out my "mod" on the Noctua SE12? I made it so i was able to fit a full sized ram heatsink in the closest slot next to the cooler


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wait the PSU is in the bottom front? Or is the picture reversed? Thought it was a BTX but im like "Who the hell makes BTX cases anymore"


----------



## aznguyen316

Cool glad to see this thread alive and well. I just ordered this mobo. I was on my 29th day with my current ga-z68mx-ud2h-b3 board and I was getting annoyed by some basic OC bios issues I was having with it so I'm gonna return it and swap in this board. w00t

as for the sound package thing, I'll be hooking up my Turtle Beach DSS to the optical out and using my HD555's. Love this setup.

oh another question, I read the lucid virtu thing can decrease gpu performance by 10-15%, since this is a no-no for me, but if I wanted quick sync capabilities, could I essentially have my main gaming monitor hooked up via dvi to my GTX 570 and the 2nd monitor plugged in the HDMI via onboard HD3000? Would this allow the quick sync to work properly?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Grrrr UPS, give me my mobo and new build stuff now damn you!!!!!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15039760*
> Wait the PSU is in the bottom front? Or is the picture reversed? Thought it was a BTX but im like "Who the hell makes BTX cases anymore"


It's genius. PSU mounts in the front, allowing space for a full ATX board, but it is actually like 2 or 3 inches shorter than the Antec Mini P180. It's a beautiful case.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15039970*
> It's genius. PSU mounts in the front, allowing space for a full ATX board, but it is actually like 2 or 3 inches shorter than the Antec Mini P180. It's a beautiful case.


Interesting. I had one Lian Li case, a PC-68 years ago. Nice cases, but aluminum vibrates too much for my taste and scratches easily. Not ideal with kitty claws


----------



## 1ceTr0n

OMG, UPS just knocked on my door and literally flew down the stairs and saw a lovely package just for me and then a little while later, Fedex dropped off my new U2412M replacement! Wooooo, its gonna be an freaking awesome friday and weekend! Only way this day could have gotten any better is if my eVGA GTX 570 superclocked would arrive today instead of monday, ah well!









I feel like a little boy on christmas morning again!!! Can I join the club now?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15033691*
> Wait what ? ... *Tri*-fire ? how ya doing that ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15035953*
> Powercolor HD6870x2 and a Saphire HD6870.


Are you saying ... Powercolor HD6870 + Powercolor HD6870 + Saphire HD6870 ? IF SO ... Again ... how ya doing that ?









*EDIT*: Ahhh google tells me the Powercolor HD6870x2 is a *DUAL GPU* card was not familiar with it, I get it now ... figured you'd do a 6990 & a 6970 though ?







or is that next upgrade ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15040794*
> Are you saying ... Powercolor HD6870 + Powercolor HD6870 + Saphire HD6870 ? IF SO ... Again ... how ya doing that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Ahhh google tells me the Powercolor HD6870x2 is a *DUAL GPU* card was not familiar with it, I get it now ... figured you'd do a 6990 & a 6970 though ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is that next upgrade ?


I thought he _*downgraded*_ from _*two*_ 6990's?


----------



## utnorris

I did have two HD6990's, but I couldn't justify it. At retail prices the HD6990's cost ~$1500, this solution at retail is ~$600. I got mine for under $500. Granted, the HD6990 x 2 on paper blows away my tri-fire, but I had driver issues and really didn't see the performance to justify the cost. With my tri-fire at stock I was beating my single HD in synthetic benchmarks. Once I water cool them and overclock them, I should do quite well. The downside, and this is just based on what I have read, is the limited memory, 1Gb per GPU versus 2GB per GPU. Even if I went two HD6970's, cost is around $600+ depending on the deal I can find, my setup is doing better than my previous HD6970 CF setup I had and at a lower price. An alternative is the HD5970 and HD5870 tri-fire, but the difference in performance would be much and the ram amount is the same. So for me, this works out perfect and should last me awhile. At least till the new HD7000 series.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15035286*
> I'd buy off a known retailer for less like NewEgg or ? and wait for a sale ... the i7k and i5 chips tend to go on sale every handful of weeks or so.


*I hate always being right














*










Link = http://us.ncix.com/promo/?webid=GrandOpeningUS2011


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltraSwank*


The final specs:

SSD: Crucial M4 128GB SATA III MLC w/ Rev. 0009
CPU Cooler: *Noctua NH-U12P SE2 *

@Woschsubbn - I got Rev. 0009 for the M4 working, thanks for the help! It's super fast lol, LA KINGS FAN, you gotta get it too!

@LA KINGS FAN, did you notice out my "mod" on the Noctua SE12? I made it so i was able to fit a full sized ram heatsink in the closest slot next to the cooler










Yeah BUT you had the 120mm Noctua's ... and went down to what the 92mm ?
I'm already starting out with the 92mm







my case isn't as WIDE as yours hence I don't have the HEIGHT needed for the taller CPU coolers







I guess I could look into using the Noctua 80mm fan ? That would probably give me the clearance needed to reinstall the Vengeance heatsink on Slot #1 ... as it seems Cosair is draging their feet releasing the RED Vengeance LP's.

And YES I know I need to finish my build







I'm still reading and learning the best way to setup the 128GB SSD and WIN7 and a secondary Storage HDD ... I've already done the complete redo TWICE using the 64GB SSD ... so this next time I only want to do it ONCE







and not fill up the SSD drive with crap.

But congrats on your Rig







it looks good.

*================================================== ============*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Can someone make me a background of this board and Asus and Rog logos on it? Would be very much appreciated.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


I see many have cool asus backgrounds on the screenshot's posted. Where do you find them ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...og&sa=N&tab=wi - Simple google search










Also ... http://rog.asus.com/download.aspx

*================================================== ============*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Is the X-Fi package worth even installing or is it just bloatware?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0yd07*


Bump, I'm also curious. How can a software package make it sound better? Or is it just a suite for effects?
And it refuses to install over the windows driver? I don't understand why Realtek would have to be installed first, only to be replaced by X-Fi.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Ore headphones ?


I haven't seen THIS posted yet so here's some INFORMATION about the SupremeFX X-Fi 2 package from the mouth of ASUS ...

http://rog.asus.com/Technology/Sound_Innovation.htm (_watch the Video_)


----------



## Arpo

Just got mine =)


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arpo;15046596*
> Just got mine =)


sweeeeet


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15031273*
> I guess I'd go with one the *MSI 560ti's* @ *9.37*" x 4.37" x 1.46" ...
> 
> *2*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608 @ $270.00 ***
> /or
> HAWK *1*GB Twin Frozr III = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127578 @ $240.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games
> /or
> *1*GB Twin Frozr II/OC = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127565 @ $225.00 after MIR + 2 Free Games
> 
> *** I was looking at this card and think highly of it, but the *TOXIC* was the same price for better performance and came with 2 free games, plus the chance at unlocking to a 6970 made it a no brainer for me, too bad it won't fit in your case.


So after looking at these it seems like people either have a good luck or bad luck with them. Seems like they run pretty hot as well. I'm still debating on which one to get or even get the 560ti or something else. Any ideas?


----------



## SortOfGrim

just surfing the web when suddenly this happened:








I checked and didn't burn any fingers


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Wow, sorry m8s but i've got to do plenty of work last weeks for i'm a freshman in a global it project now, so i'm not able anymore to be up to date with all posts and it's getting a bit quiet from my side. This will finish maybe until end of the year but this size of projects tend to take much longer, we'll see.

@UltraSwank: glad to hear that the fw 0009 update went fine to you!

In general no major updates happened for our mobo lately eh? I'm following this thread sometimes but there have been no updates yet.


----------



## utnorris

No new updates that I have seen. We understand about being busy, so if you have a question and don't have time to do a search just ask, it should get answered. This goes for everyone, we need to help each other when we can. I believe LA Kings is keeping the OP up to date with new drivers, bios and what not, so that should help with some of the questions and needs.


----------



## TARIKK

Gentlemen,

May I join as well








The final build will take some more time, as I still need to purchase a graphics card. 
And all these will go into a Silverstone FT03.


----------



## ytrebil

Hey guys, looks like I'm going to opt for this board, but need a bit of advice!

I'm going to install 1x570 gtx (MSI Twin Frozr III) and Ripjaws memory. What CPU cooler aftermarket wise will fit?

The Hyper 212+ is out of the equation as it's too tall, I believe the Big Shurikan is going to cover not only the memory slots but also the PCI-e slot(s).

So any recommendations on a decent aftermarket cooler that will let me clock a 2500k?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## snakemed

Welcome to the club!









Some of us ran the onboard graphics while we worked through decision making as to which graphics card to buy. LA_KINGS_Fan can help to get you added to the front page.

He will likely pitch the Saffire Toxic HD6950 as a good choice, too! His unlocked - I am still working to get mine installed...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TARIKK*


Gentlemen, 
May I join as well








The final build will take some more time, as I still need to purchase a graphics card. And all these will go into a Silverstone FT03.


Lots of Corsair Hydro Series coolers, H60, H80 and a few H100 systems. For the H60s, I suggest push/pull fan set-ups. I think there are some Hyper 212+ set-ups represented, too. If you post your system specifics (try the Quick Links" button at the top left of the page) it you will get more informed responses concerning air coolers, too.

Good luck with the build and welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ytrebil*


What CPU cooler aftermarket wise will fit?

The Hyper 212+ is out of the equation as it's too tall, I believe the Big Shurikan is going to cover not only the memory slots but also the PCI-e slot(s).

So any recommendations on a decent aftermarket cooler that will let me clock a 2500k?


----------



## ytrebil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Welcome to the club!









Some of us ran the onboard graphics while we worked through decision making as to which graphics card to buy. LA_KINGS_Fan can help to get you added to the front page.

He will likely pitch the Saffire Toxic HD6950 as a good choice, too! His unlocked - I am still working to get mine installed...









Lots of Corsair Hydro Series coolers, H60, H80 and a few H100 systems. For the H60s, I suggest push/pull fan set-ups. I think there are some Hyper 212+ set-ups represented, too. If you post your system specifics (try the Quick Links" button at the top left of the page) it you will get more informed responses concerning air coolers, too.

Good luck with the build and welcome!


Thanks buddy.

Just a little more info. I was looking at the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 CPU cooler, but firstly I'm sure it uses a 120mm fan and the case I'm looking at getting only has 60mm exhausts:










Am I right in thinking that the 120mm fan from the Kuhler will be too big for this case?


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Nice!









Is there a vent in the case under the AX850? Does it draw air through the vent? Two different size fans on the CPU Cooler... how does it impact cooling?


yup, the case comes with a vent and filter right under the psu fan. so itll suck up fresh air from there and shoot it out the front.

and in terms of cpu cooling, i think it's alright, i saw a review with that cpu cooler with only 1 120mm and it was fine, so shrinking 1 down to 92mm shouldnt be too bad. i idle @ upper 20s to extremely low 30s @ stock. i think thats ok range right?


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Wait the PSU is in the bottom front? Or is the picture reversed? Thought it was a BTX but im like "Who the hell makes BTX cases anymore"


yea the psu is in the bottom front. so i have fresh air being pulled from the rear 120mm and top 140mm fans. and the front 120mm fan is the exhaust.


----------



## UltraSwank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


It's genius. PSU mounts in the front, allowing space for a full ATX board, but it is actually like 2 or 3 inches shorter than the Antec Mini P180. It's a beautiful case.


yea thats the main reason why i chose it, save some space


----------



## UltraSwank

LA_Kings_Fan said:


> Yeah BUT you had the 120mm Noctua's ... and went down to what the 92mm ?
> I'm already starting out with the 92mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my case isn't as WIDE as yours hence I don't have the HEIGHT needed for the taller CPU coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could look into using the Noctua 80mm fan ? That would probably give me the clearance needed to reinstall the Vengeance heatsink on Slot #1 ... as it seems Cosair is draging their feet releasing the RED Vengeance LP's.
> 
> And YES I know I need to finish my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still reading and learning the best way to setup the 128GB SSD and WIN7 and a secondary Storage HDD ... I've already done the complete redo TWICE using the 64GB SSD ... so this next time I only want to do it ONCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not fill up the SSD drive with crap.
> 
> But congrats on your Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks good.
> 
> *
> 
> yea started with 2 120s but im usin one of the 120mm fans that came with the cooler for the case. and that huge ol heatsink gives enuff room for that 92mm and enuff room for the RAM under it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and usethe 80mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TARIKK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Welcome to the club!









Some of us ran the onboard graphics while we worked through decision making as to which graphics card to buy. LA_KINGS_Fan can help to get you added to the front page.

He will likely pitch the Saffire Toxic HD6950 as a good choice, too! His unlocked - I am still working to get mine installed...










Yep, most likely I will ran the onboard as well, and I'm really looking to get a watercooled 580. Those Evga Classified 580's looks pretty.

This is my previous case, and I've salvaged the WC setup, and now all I need to do is to find 2 phobya 200mm radiators, but unluckyly, they are out of stock everywhere, so I really hope to see a revised model of them soon.

Also ordered one of these pump/res. combos.


----------



## snakemed

You are right, the 60mm fans won't work for the Kuhler or Corsair Hydro Series coolers. What case are you using? What size are the intake fans? The Corsairs Hydros are designed to be intake systems, so maybe you can mount it for an intake set-up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ytrebil*


... looking at the Antec Kuhler h2o 620 CPU cooler, but firstly I'm sure it uses a 120mm fan and the case I'm looking at getting only has 60mm exhausts. Am I right in thinking that the 120mm fan from the Kuhler will be too big for this case?


----------



## Stang70Fastback

Forgive my noob-ness guys, but I am looking into putting this board in my new HTPC build, and I have one very important question. I've read this and that about the quality of the on-board audio being everything from "fantastic" to "ok" to "terrible if you are an audiophile." My current computer has an Asus Xonar sound card which made a world of a difference to me. For my new setup, I am looking into bit streaming directly to my amplifier through the HDMI out. Is it possible to do that with this board to avoid the sound quality issue altogether? I'd appreciate any guidance you guys could offer! Thanks!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*


Wow, sorry m8s but i've got to do plenty of work last weeks for i'm a freshman in a global it project now, so i'm not able anymore to be up to date with all posts and it's getting a bit quiet from my side.


_Woschdsubbn_ !!! my German Brother from anoth Mother








I thought for sure we lost you, afterall it's that time of the year ... time for me to come visit you
































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


No new updates that I have seen. We understand about being busy, so if you have a question and don't have time to do a search just ask, it should get answered. This goes for everyone, we need to help each other when we can. I believe LA Kings is keeping the OP up to date with new drivers, bios and what not, so that should help with some of the questions and needs.


I'm trying as best I can ... _Kvjavs_, has said he wants me to take over for him, as it seems his life is just to busy right now, that he never was able to pick up this Motherboard, and thus he's somewhat lost his love affair for it ... so once he can ask a Moderator to make the switch I'll try to revamp the FrontPage of the group ... until then I've got links to the Driver Update Page I worked on in my signature below, as well as the RAM guide.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I couldn't think a better person to take over bud.


----------



## Kvjavs

Just so people don't think LA Kings Fan is just talking out of his asus, I did elect him to take over. Will be trying to get him switched this weekend.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Pics?


Still working on this, I need better lighting to get decent pics.

On a different note, I love water cooling. My HD6870x2 was hitting 80c+ under load, but now under water it doesn't even go above 40c and it's quiet again, so now I can enjoy my setup. Hopefully on Monday I will get in my parts for my HD6870 (single) and then I can push the clocks. Until then I will enjoy the quiet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Water cooling was fun to try, but I'll never mess with it again, I like the simplicity of air and the whirring sound of fans.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Still working on this, I need better lighting to get decent pics.

On a different note, I love water cooling. My HD6870x2 was hitting 80c+ under load, but now under water it doesn't even go above 40c and it's quiet again, so now I can enjoy my setup. Hopefully on Monday I will get in my parts for my HD6870 (single) and then I can push the clocks. Until then I will enjoy the quiet.


Is there a full cover block for that card or are you using two universals or something?


----------



## utnorris

I am using two MCW82's and sinks on the memory and Lucid chip. I thought I would also need a fan blowing across it, but I don't. I just finished playing BF2142 for about an hour and it never went over 40c.

I do have a weird problem where the GPU's do not max out while doing Vantage runs, so I am not sure what's up with that. They were previously, but right now they are not. It may be do to me running three monitors, as before I was just running one for testing purposes. I will mess around with it tomorrow. I am surprised this card is not more popular since you can CF it with another HD6870 or HD6870x2 and beat the HD6990 for less money.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15056665*
> I am using two MCW82's and sinks on the memory and Lucid chip. I thought I would also need a fan blowing across it, but I don't. I just finished playing BF2142 for about an hour and it never went over 40c.
> 
> I do have a weird problem where the GPU's do not max out while doing Vantage runs, so I am not sure what's up with that. They were previously, but right now they are not. It may be do to me running three monitors, as before I was just running one for testing purposes. I will mess around with it tomorrow. I am surprised this card is not more popular since you can CF it with another HD6870 or HD6870x2 and beat the HD6990 for less money.


I just checked into it, but I don't know if I can justify $460+ for crossfired $170 cards. If it was more around the $350-$380 point, it would be awesome for me.


----------



## S2000Gan

Can i be moved from ordered to a real owner now? I put up pics a few pages back xD


----------



## aznguyen316

got mine today and installed it. Amazing looking board. The OC stuff is great. The BIOS gives me 4.2 or 4.6 for easy options, when I did the tools settings within Windows on the fast OC it gave me a 4.3Ghz.. haven't tried extreme yet.


----------



## JedixJarf

I just have to say, I love ROG connect!!! I use the Asus board strictly for folding in Linux so there aren't very many ways to monitor the system internals. With ROG connect though I can view voltages temps speeds and change everything I need to from my main desktop via USB cable. Super handy and you can make the changes real time without needing to reboot.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Inehmo

First post from new rig!









Built it on wendsday, haven't had any time to oc it yet. Here's some pictures as promised.




























I'm terrible at cablemanagement









Also, the fans are spinning


----------



## rysiu342

Hello guys i forgot to put images before, and sorry for not good quality, its my pc:

















I overclocked cpu to 4,3 ghz first i used everything on auto and it worked nice(but everytime cpu was on 4,3ghz and 1,3v), now i used offset and it has 0,94v in idle(1600mhz) and 1,3v in load.
In linx i had 65/66/67/70 , dont know if these temps are ok. On first i had big problem with mounting scythe mugen 2, tried 4 times, im not sure if i applied thermalpaste good(used zalman thermalpaste).
I'm also thinking on placing in better position fans for better cooling all case.

I also have a few questions, i wonder how to test lucid virtu if it works? And do you know any things i could use lucid virtu, how you found it is usefull?

@aznguyen316 without offset i got same temps(1,3v), and you have water cooling maybe and maybe low temperature in room? Maybe my gpu also generates high temps, i dont know..


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15056822*
> I just checked into it, but I don't know if I can justify $460+ for crossfired $170 cards. If it was more around the $350-$380 point, it would be awesome for me.


Yeah, I got mine used for $360, but I am like you, it should be priced more around the $375 - $400 range. If it was it would probably sell like crazy.

Lucid Virtu - I am not using it, tried it, too many bugs, so I will wait till it matures a little more. You need to enable the onboard GPU, install the drivers for it (Lucid drivers) and then use software that can use the technology. There is some trial Cyberlink software included with the board that you can use. But again, I think most have agreed its a great idea, just not prime time ready.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Not to mention you take a 5-10% performance hit in gaming.


----------



## aznguyen316

hey utnorris, thank you for the sig link for the Gene Z68 OC guide =)

also my ROG CPU-Z is weird and cut off on the left side, but the normal CPU-Z looks fine, both 1.58

anyway here's my verification sorry didn't take pics of my install =( I do have the box I could pix though hehe

@rysiu - yeah those temps seem a little high in my opinion b/c that cooler looks huge, figure it'd do some pretty good cooling. I'm using a Antec Kuhler water one, and max I get on full load when OC'd to 4.2 with 1.3vcore is 59-60C, I idle at 30-33C not using offset at the moment either. I'm in a smaller case as well.


----------



## LocutusH

Is there any reason why the MB does not remember my bios settings, after a total power off? (PSU off, and power cable pulled)
I just moved the case to its final place, and i had to set up everything new in the bios...


----------



## ytrebil

Guys, simple question... Shuriken Rev. B on this motherboard or Big Shuriken? I've seen people fit the Big Shuriken but due to the size of a small case and tight fit, would I be best off with the Rev. B. Thanks!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;15060312*
> Is there any reason why the MB does not remember my bios settings, after a total power off? (PSU off, and power cable pulled)
> I just moved the case to its final place, and i had to set up everything new in the bios...


Almost sounds like your CMOS battery is dead?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytrebil;15060386*
> Guys, simple question... Shuriken Rev. B on this motherboard or Big Shuriken? I've seen people fit the Big Shuriken but due to the size of a small case and tight fit, would I be best off with the Rev. B. Thanks!


What case are you using?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15059383*
> hey utnorris, thank you for the sig link for the Gene Z68 OC guide =)
> 
> also my ROG CPU-Z is weird and cut off on the left side, but the normal CPU-Z looks fine, both 1.58
> 
> anyway here's my verification sorry didn't take pics of my install =( I do have the box I could pix though hehe
> 
> @rysiu - yeah those temps seem a little high in my opinion b/c that cooler looks huge, figure it'd do some pretty good cooling. I'm using a Antec Kuhler water one, and max I get on full load when OC'd to 4.2 with 1.3vcore is 59-60C, I idle at 30-33C not using offset at the moment either. I'm in a smaller case as well.


Your welcome. One thing I will say is your voltage is too high for 4.2ghz. For 4.2Ghz you should be able to do that at default voltage on the 2500K. If you are using the boards auto-overclock feature it will boost the voltage even if you do not need it. It's not going to hurt the chip, but since you are on air you could reduce the voltages and lower your temp, which in turn will mean the fan does not have to run as fast to cool the liquid meaning it will be quieter. If it isn't loud now and you are happy with it, then no biggie, just some food for thought. Or you could push the chip to 4.5Ghz at that voltage and not get a jump in temps.


----------



## C4D0Z

mine is in the mail, it should be here monday or tuesday


----------



## p3gaz_001

let me join this 3d..... i'd like to buy a Maximus IV Gene ..... do any of you did liquid cool this main? if yes wich wb?


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15062447*
> Your welcome. One thing I will say is your voltage is too high for 4.2ghz. For 4.2Ghz you goshould be able to do that at default voltage on the 2500K. If you are using the boards auto-overclock feature it will boost the voltage even if you do not need it. It's not going to hurt the chip, but since you are on air you could reduce the voltages and lower your temp, which in turn will mean the fan does not have to run as fast to cool the liquid meaning it will be quieter. If it isn't loud now and you are happy with it, then no biggie, just some food for thought. Or you could push the chip to 4.5Ghz at that voltage and not get a jump in temps.


Thank you. Yeah I'm not too advanced in OCing and auto tune thing was nice and easy.. I def want to do some tuning to min/max my voltage and clocks. I'll try to go up to 4.5 at my current voltage and run some gaming benches for stability. I read the entirety of the offset info and may try that too.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I don't do the offset voltage, just set the voltage and go. I don't run mine 24/7 so having it drop back while idling isn't that big of a deal for me. One other thing you can do is use the Asus SuiteII software to get an idea of how high your chip will go. It's the auto tuning but from Windows and it should give you an idea of how high your chip will get.


----------



## glide 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


let me join this 3d..... i'd like to buy a Maximus IV Gene ..... do any of you did liquid cool this main? if yes wich wb?


if you mean motherboard block, then EK is suppose to come out with a mosfet block only (no southbridge) for the gene z. Not sure if it is available already though.

link: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


----------



## utnorris

Plenty water cool here, but there is no need to water cool the mosfets, seriously, no reason too. For the rest I am using Swiftech XT for the CPU and MCW82's for the GPU's. I did use a AC Kyros on the CPU, but I like the Swiftech better, personal preference.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


let me join this 3d..... i'd like to buy a Maximus IV Gene ..... do any of you did liquid cool this main? if yes wich wb?


I think as it stands right now, there is only an EK water block for the board. But I watercool my cpu and I use and EK Supreme HF copper acetal.


----------



## utnorris

Actually, the only one I know of is MIPS:

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6811_MIPS-ASUS-Gene-Series-Mosfet-Nickel.html

http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p6821_MIPS-ASUS-Gene-Series-Mosfet-POM.html

But again, I do not see the need for them for anything more than bling.


----------



## ytrebil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15060553*
> Almost sounds like your CMOS battery is dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you using?


Thanks a lot for replying. Armor A30. 90mm max height hence the Shuriken choice. At first I didn't think the Big Shuriken would fit but I've seen at least 1 build using the Gene-Z that has one fitted but it looks like a very snug fit. Seeing as the Rev. B is a few mm shorter in footprint, it should be more comfortable in there.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Looking for new memory. What you recommend?


----------



## Colin_MC

Any that has 1600MHz and 1.5V, like for example Corsair Vengeance.


----------



## Rhialto

I like my Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR, 1866MHz and 1.5v


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Looking for new memory. What you recommend?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231449


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide 1*


if you mean motherboard block, then EK is suppose to come out with a mosfet block only (no southbridge) for the gene z. Not sure if it is available already though.

link: http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


so may i wait instead of buying this ?

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...-nickel-1.html

and the note says

- As this waterblock was designed for original ASUS Maximus IV Extreme motherboard it will not perfectly fit ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z motherboard. Bending of one capacitor is required in order to install the waterblock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I think as it stands right now, there is only an EK water block for the board. But I watercool my cpu and I use and EK Supreme HF copper acetal.


me to i think i'm gonna chose an EK (EN) for my 2600K ...
---------------
btw do 2600K kick a** with this board? this platform i'm gonna create is just for hwbot .... wich sticks of ram do you guys suggest? i was looking toward G-Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 PC17000 2133MHz 4GB Kit, any other suggestions? Thanks Guys


----------



## snakemed

SortOfGrim, you have already gotten recommendations for the most commonly used memory from others. LA_Kings_Fan maintains a guide located here: http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html

He maintains a driver guide too, just check out the bottom of his signature in a recent post for the links.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231449



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Looking for new memory. What you recommend?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Thanx everybody! Damn, Newegg is cheap just a pity they don't ship to the Netherlands








Still thinking about 1600 or 1866Mhz but it will be G.Skill Ripjaws-X..


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Thanx everybody! Damn, Newegg is cheap just a pity they don't ship to the Netherlands








Still thinking about 1600 or 1866Mhz but it will be G.Skill Ripjaws-X..


Unless the price is really close, go for the 1600. It won't make that much of a difference unless you are benching.


----------



## LocutusH

My Borg Cube Case Mod Thread
If anyone interested... of course based on this MB


----------



## yugnat

I'm buying new 120mm case fans and one for my CPU. Should I go for PWM, 3 pin, 4 pin? I don't know which style / type are ideal for this board.

Thanks!


----------



## snakemed

The PWM 4-pins, if you can find what you want, would be my first choice since you can control them via the five board fan headers (2 CPU; 3 Case).









However, you can use "Qfan" to control 3-pin fans (via the BIOs or "AI Suite II" software that comes with the board), so it isn't a bad alternative if you can't find the PWN fans you want.









I use Qfan to control all of the fans in my Arc Mini and it is working out fine. I haven't stressed the system hard yet, but at low demand, the case fans are near silent at either 500rpms or 600rpms (my idle setting).

You win either way, since you can run either via the on board headers. Cheers!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yugnat*


I'm buying new 120mm case fans and one for my CPU. Should I go for PWM, 3 pin, 4 pin? I don't know which style / type are ideal for this board.

Thanks!


Thanks for the link to the great pictures! You did a nice job on "The Borg Cube" and it looks to fit your needs - silent with a small footprint and butt-kicking performance!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


My Borg Cube Case Mod Thread
If anyone interested... of course based on this MB


----------



## glide 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


so may i wait instead of buying this ?

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...-nickel-1.html

and the note says

- As this waterblock was designed for original ASUS Maximus IV Extreme motherboard it will not perfectly fit ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z motherboard. Bending of one capacitor is required in order to install the waterblock.

me to i think i'm gonna chose an EK (EN) for my 2600K ...
---------------
btw do 2600K kick a** with this board? this platform i'm gonna create is just for hwbot .... wich sticks of ram do you guys suggest? i was looking toward G-Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 PC17000 2133MHz 4GB Kit, any other suggestions? Thanks Guys











p3gaz_001 - the waterblock in the link you posted will NOT fit the GeneZ. That block is for the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme/Z motherboards - different boards to the mATX geneZ

This is the block you want for the geneZ - http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glide 1*


p3gaz_001 - the waterblock in the link you posted will NOT fit the GeneZ. That block is for the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme/Z motherboards - different boards to the mATX geneZ

This is the block you want for the geneZ - http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17


got it but i haven't seen it on sale yet


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


got it but i haven't seen it on sale yet


It isn't out yet. Even directly from EK.


----------



## erayser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


got it but i haven't seen it on sale yet


Someone in the xtremesystems forum asked when the waterblock for mosfet for ASus maximus IV gene-z is available...

The EK rep posted this today:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiborrr (EK Rep)*

Gene 4-Z block should be available in couple of days.


Link to quote: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4958357


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wooo, this very happy brony just got my eVGA GTX 570 superclocked from da brown! Its time this brony built and activated his new build! See you guys later in Sandy Bridge land! Goodbye tired old GTX 260 and wimpy E8500!

End of line.....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Brony *? seriously ?







oh geez LOL


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


It isn't out yet. Even directly from EK.


ok, i'll wait!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erayser*


Someone in the xtremesystems forum asked when the waterblock for mosfet for ASus maximus IV gene-z is available...

The EK rep posted this today:

Link to quote: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4958357


thanks!! i've answered there too!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Looking for new memory. What you recommend?


I use 4 sticks (two kits) of this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231461

I like the low voltage for virtually no heat, but from what I have read they do not overclock well.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ovlazek*


unless the price is really close, go for the 1600. It won't make that much of a difference unless you are benching.


qft.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


My Borg Cube Case Mod Thread
If anyone interested... of course based on this MB










Nice build. I have the same fan controller and love it. The fact it handles all my fans and pumps with no issues is sweet and the fact I can change the LCD color from red to green to blue is icing on the cake. Personally, I would have done two GTX560's or GTX460's, they would have been more powerful than the GTX570 and you could have probably gotten them for the same price. Plus they do not run as hot and would allow multi-monitor gaming. Of course I am using ATI, but you said that had a height issue, otherwise I would have done dual HD6870's or a single HD6950 (unlocked to HD6970). Anyway, nice build.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


ok, i'll wait!

thanks!! i've answered there too!










I posted the MIPS blocks earlier, that is an option if you want to cool the mosfets.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


qft.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## utnorris

I was agreeing with you, "QFT" = "Quote for Truth"

Every review out there shows little difference between 1600Mhz and 2133Mhz regardless of the CAS settings.


----------



## Nitronium

My Gene-Z is finally on the way. I'll be joining you with pics before the week's through!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15075074*
> I posted the MIPS blocks earlier, that is an option if you want to cool the mosfets.


i think i'd miss that post


----------



## Kvjavs

Congrats on LA Kings Fan on taking over the group.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OK boys and girls ... GO EASY on the NEW Asus Max4GeneZ GROUP OWNER will ya', I hear he's a nice guy







and is usually trying to help even though he may not have all the answers.









Also I'd like to pay my respects to Kvjavs for starting up this group in the first place, and it will always be HIS GROUP if he ever wants it back. He did a hell of a job, and things just never panned out for him to get this great little Manley Man of a MotherBoard







, and I think he's just gotten too busy taking care of his daily life to really maintain this very active group anymore, so let's wish him the Best







and a Big Thank You for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## aznguyen316

*edit*

nm, I'll wait to post actual pics for da hotness, so it will be linked in the OP =D


----------



## SortOfGrim

Many thanx to everybody for the help.

I've ordered 2 of these: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428

----
All hail our new leader LA Kings Fan


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Many thanx to everybody for the help.

I've ordered 2 of these: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428

----
All hail our new leader LA Kings Fan










I use those exact same kits. They'll treat you right.


----------



## videotape

So I'm kind of having the problem described in this Anandtech thread: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/29...es-weird-sound. Specifically, the system sometimes locks-up with a continuous sound. Unlike the thread, I don't seem to see it with games specifically nor does it occur after a specific period of time, but it does always happen when the system is playing some audio. I played through the Witcher 2 and only had it once in my entire playthrough, but when I played the original Deus Ex it would happen a lot. The most recent time it happened I was just playing music with Foobar. I've never had it happen during a stress test.

I'm sure it's not bad components, because I "upgraded" from the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 to the Gene-Z, and the Gigabyte board was rock solid with the same components. It's likely not overclocking related since it happens more on the desktop or in Deus Ex 1 than in modern games.

Any ideas? I have the 2.65 Realtek drivers and have not installed the X-Fi software.

Edit: the Anandtech post says it's related to dual-channel, and when he took one DIMM out it worked fine. I don't really consider that a "solution". I have G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB 1.5V


----------



## tnhl1989

Just got the Crucial M4 Installed and updated. Got to order a few more things before this baby is all set.

002 msachci









009 msachci


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videotape;15085733*
> So I'm kind of having the problem described in this Anandtech thread: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/297097-30-game-freezes-weird-sound. Specifically, the system sometimes locks-up with a continuous sound. Unlike the thread, I don't seem to see it with games specifically nor does it occur after a specific period of time, but it does always happen when the system is playing some audio. I played through the Witcher 2 and only had it once in my entire playthrough, but when I played the original Deus Ex it would happen a lot. The most recent time it happened I was just playing music with Foobar. I've never had it happen during a stress test.
> 
> I'm sure it's not bad components, because I "upgraded" from the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 to the Gene-Z, and the Gigabyte board was rock solid with the same components. It's likely not overclocking related since it happens more on the desktop or in Deus Ex 1 than in modern games.
> 
> Any ideas? I have the 2.65 Realtek drivers and have not installed the X-Fi software.
> 
> Edit: the Anandtech post says it's related to dual-channel, and when he took one DIMM out it worked fine. I don't really consider that a "solution". I have G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB 1.5V


No such problem here. But i am using the w7 64bit sp1 drivers for the realtek, so did not install anything additional. Maybe you can try that.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videotape;15085733*
> So I'm kind of having the problem described in this Anandtech thread: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/297097-30-game-freezes-weird-sound. Specifically, the system sometimes locks-up with a continuous sound. Unlike the thread, I don't seem to see it with games specifically nor does it occur after a specific period of time, but it does always happen when the system is playing some audio. I played through the Witcher 2 and only had it once in my entire playthrough, but when I played the original Deus Ex it would happen a lot. The most recent time it happened I was just playing music with Foobar. I've never had it happen during a stress test.
> 
> I'm sure it's not bad components, because I "upgraded" from the Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 to the Gene-Z, and the Gigabyte board was rock solid with the same components. It's likely not overclocking related since it happens more on the desktop or in Deus Ex 1 than in modern games.
> 
> Any ideas? I have the 2.65 Realtek drivers and have not installed the X-Fi software.
> 
> Edit: the Anandtech post says it's related to dual-channel, and when he took one DIMM out it worked fine. I don't really consider that a "solution". I have G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB 1.5V


For S&G's, run the board with a memory stick in the far memory slot, should be DIMM4. Just see if this is solves the issue. However, what I suspect is it's a driver issue, did you reinstall W7 when you switched from the Gigabyte to the Asus board? If not, did you have any of the Gigabyte utilities installed previously that could be causing the issue? Do you have the Asus AISuiteII installed? If so, try seeing if shutting down that program solves the issue. I am having weird issue on mine, but it's because of old Nvidia drivers being installed on the board, regardless of how many times I try to get them off, they are stuck in the registry and my only solution will be a fresh install. It sucks, but it happens and has nothing to do with the board, at least in my case. By the way, if the problem goes away when you put only one stick in the far red slot, it's probably a component driver conflict.


----------



## crUk

I couldn't wait for bulldozer. I got myself a 2500k and a maximus iv gene to come with it. Would like to learn more about the ins and outs of this board. Any guides around i should be reading? Pics coming soon!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome aboard crUk ... and yes check the 1st Post for some Useful info ...

and on that note ... GUYS, as some of you may have seen, Kvjavs has turned over this group to Me, but I feel like it's *OUR* group ... so *WHAT DO YOU WANT *on/in the *FIRST POST *?

I've been making a few changes, and have a few more things planned, but I'm open to and welcome any suggestions from you guys, so PM me or post it in the thread, I'd like to make the 1st post a great ONE STOP SHOP for finding the info you need to get up and running with this board and for HELP when you need it ...

A few things I could use some help with off the bat ...

- "*Available for Purchase @ these Locations*" , where did you guys BUY your board ? lets make it easy to find the best Online /or Brick & Mortar places for people to find a deal on the GENE. Especially looking for feedback from you guys outside the USA, where can I find it in the UK, in Asia, in Australia, in South America, etc.

- "*Other Useful Posts*", I've added several more ... but anything else I missed ?

- "*Reviews*", "*Photo Gallery*", "*Downloads*" ... have all been updated, but if you have something to add let me know

- The "*OWNERS LIST*" ... I plan on revamping this ... either using Google Docs, or at least an HTML Table within the post, so that I can ADD in your SYSTEM INFO alongside your NAME, and links to your pics. I think this will make it easier for people to Find a system or Component in a build they're thinking about, they can just look down the list and see "_Oh, ok ... so and so has the CPU cooler and/or GPU card I was looking at adding to my build, let me go see how that looks_" or "_hey That's the case I was looking at, great now I know it all fits inside there and I can buy one too_".

IF you guys can think of other things that would help out our MAX4GENEZ68 community then just let me know about it. Thanks again for being apart of it !


----------



## maxmekker

Hello again forum friends.

Well after my trouble getting my system up and running it's been super for a week now.
Playing WOT and surfing, photoshoping etc.

So I thought it was time to raise my mem to 1600(from 1333) Corsair XMS3 1600 sticks
Enter bios , enter mem freq. raise to 1600. boot, and it restarts at the biso screen several times.
Enter bios , and raise the volt to 1,650. , Still the same. boots and starts in a loop.
Enter bios again, update to 0604 (from 0403) and now I get past the bios screen, but after 'loading windows' I get the blu screen.

So there I am. After many many restarts and cmos , remove one mem stick, I suddenly
get the W recovery option, and is up and running again. Will shut down now and plug in the second stick again to se. All back at 1333 and 0403 bios.

What am I doing wrong here. Seems like if I push one button, ore try to change just one thing in bios, I get blu screen ore no boot. Don't know if the disk is bad. it never made a hick the past year ( it's 1 year + ore so old)
Error code on MB is AE: Legacy boot event.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## maxmekker

All good with 2 sticks again. Seems I got a super sensitiv system


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OWNERS LIST has been *UPDATED* ... so if I left anyone off the list please correct me, check if you're on *PAGE #1* or on *THIS* list, if not and you SHOULD be please PM Me w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but might have messed up along the way, thanks








*=========================
- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
vex_sb, bah73, bradmax57, SortOfGrim, maxmekker, Aequitas95, tnhl1989, b0yd07, Jesse D, mmsandi, 1ceTr0n, Arpo, TARIKK, Inehmo, rysiu342, aznguyen316, crUk, calvinbui, l3p & 996gt2
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*NateN34* - post #2233* Photo WAS there ? Nate, you need to repost your photo for proof of ownership sorry !
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - Pics coming ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*starwa1ker* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*yugnat* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*herballs* - Pics coming ?
*Milton69* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*d_yin* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Sizomu* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*strikermaximus* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Jack5* - Pics coming ?
*shrayv* - Pics coming ?
*luizzz R!* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*ytrebil* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*C4D0Z* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*p3gaz_001* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Nitronium* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*videotape* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*GOTFrog* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*cK.01* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?

What's up guys ? some of you need a Camera or what ?








*=======================







*


----------



## p3gaz_001

i hope to be in the list very soon


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


All good with 2 sticks again. Seems I got a super sensitiv system










I have had that happen to me lately, unplug a GPU and the system gets weird on me, but for me I am pretty sure it's either my cpu socket, waiting on my RMA to get here or it's my W7 build. Hopefully I will have time this weekend to finish my system.


----------



## crUk

Please count me in. Started Oc'ing this badass. 4500 for now.


----------



## GOTFrog

So I just ordered 1 of these boards with a 2500k and ripjaws X 1600. Anything I should know about this board,should be getting everything by Friday, I hope. Now only need to find a back plate dfor my True rev. C. Lets hope I wont have to buy a new cooler.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznguyen316

Hey guys, quick question. I just got a toast notification basically from the motherboard while in Windows saying "Warning motherboard at 119 centigrade"

Why would the board get this hot? Here's my HW monitor I had open since I booted into windows which was just 20minutes prior. I haven't done anything, it's on an OC of 4.4 using offset, max vcore for that is set at 1.32v


----------



## snakemed

Really weird. I few of you have had some odd problems occur that I haven't seen raised by anyone else. I would be pursuing an RMA answer, as it seems utnorris did, if I had the same happen with my build. Still, it is a drag - it should be more straight forward than what you guys are experiencing...









Max, I recall that you had some problems that might have involved the memory sticks/slots earlier. Could it be that your memory is bad? Also, I recall someone pointing out that this board doesn't do well with higher voltage applied to the memory, so maybe 1.65 is too much. Most of us use sticks at 1.5v or less.









Are the Corsair XMS3 sticks you are using included in the RAM Guide (posted in LA_Kings_Fans signature)? Check here: http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html

Is anyone else in the club using the Corsair XMS3 sticks, like Max? If so, at what settings? Max, can you bum a few Vengeance sticks from someone local to test in your system, maybe? Gotta change something to find the problem, I think...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


I have had that happen to me lately, unplug a GPU and the system gets weird on me, but for me I am pretty sure it's either my cpu socket, waiting on my RMA to get here or it's my W7 build. Hopefully I will have time this weekend to finish my system.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Hello again forum friends.

Well after my trouble getting my system up and running it's been super for a week now.
Playing WOT and surfing, photoshoping etc.

So I thought it was time to raise my mem to 1600(from 1333) Corsair XMS3 1600 sticks
Enter bios , enter mem freq. raise to 1600. boot, and it restarts at the biso screen several times.
Enter bios , and raise the volt to 1,650. , Still the same. boots and starts in a loop.
Enter bios again, update to 0604 (from 0403) and now I get past the bios screen, but after 'loading windows' I get the blu screen.

So there I am. After many many restarts and cmos , remove one mem stick, I suddenly 
get the W recovery option, and is up and running again. Will shut down now and plug in the second stick again to se. All back at 1333 and 0403 bios.

What am I doing wrong here. Seems like if I push one button, ore try to change just one thing in bios, I get blu screen ore no boot. Don't know if the disk is bad. it never made a hick the past year ( it's 1 year + ore so old) 
Error code on MB is AE: Legacy boot event.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## snakemed

Reset BIOS to see if it will run cool at default settings without problems?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15099463*
> Hey guys, quick question. I just got a toast notification basically from the motherboard while in Windows saying "Warning motherboard at 119 centigrade"
> 
> Why would the board get this hot? Here's my HW monitor I had open since I booted into windows which was just 20minutes prior. I haven't done anything, it's on an OC of 4.4 using offset, max vcore for that is set at 1.32v


----------



## aznguyen316

Well other than that notification I am not running into any problems. So CPUTIN under HWmonitor is what temperature reading? It was a weird spike in that temp but it overall just hangs around 60C for CPUTIN


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Really weird. I few of you have had some odd problems occur that I haven't seen raised by anyone else. I would be pursuing an RMA answer, as it seems utnorris did, if I had the same happen with my build. Still, it is a drag - it should be more straight forward than what you guys are experiencing...









Max, I recall that you had some problems that might have involved the memory sticks/slots earlier. Could it be that your memory is bad? Also, I recall someone pointing out that this board doesn't do well with higher voltage applied to the memory, so maybe 1.65 is too much. Most of us use sticks at 1.5v or less.









Are the Corsair XMS3 sticks you are using included in the RAM Guide (posted in LA_Kings_Fans signature)? Check here: http://www.overclock.net/14646122-post2042.html

Is anyone else in the club using the Corsair XMS3 sticks, like Max? If so, at what settings? Max, can you bum a few Vengeance sticks from someone local to test in your system, maybe? Gotta change something to find the problem, I think...











When I first came her to air my problems , I had a look at the ram guide in the manuall, and they were not listed there.(this was after I got the stuff )
So I went over to a friend to test with 2 different types of sticks that were listed.Both 1,5 v sticks. But it was the same thing. no signal at all, meaning , black screen and not abel to enter bios.

(I find this 1,5 vs 1,65 strange since many of the mem sticks in the manual
are listed as 1,65)

I got a second board with some kingston sticks,but it was the same thing. tried both boards while I had them at home, and I finally , after many atemps/boots , I got into bios with one kingston at the outmost slot. 
Bumped it up to 0403 , out with kingston, in with the xms3 sticks and everything was fine. 
So I have been playing World of thanks , surfing and photoshoping the last week now.all great
I'm not much of a fiddler with bios and such, but after reading a lot of good things about this board I thought I could tweek just a bit. At least get my mem to 1600 (from 1333 @ 1,5 v). 
The new bios layout makes it easy for a guy like me to atleast try out some small steps, but now I'm thinkin just leave it as it is , and be happy with it.
I have not tried the auto tuning either.

With my old system( asus p5b +c2d6300) I could atleast paly arround a little and I never got a blue screen ore repear windows screen.

Sent from my home computer using my bare hands while listening to Tosca just now..


----------



## maxmekker

Also, I wonder where to plug in my firewire plug cabel from my front panel ? 
Never plug a 1394 into the usb connector, but it never states where to plug it in.
page 2-30 in the manual.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Also, I wonder where to plug in my firewire plug cabel from my front panel ? 
Never plug a 1394 into the usb connector, but it never states where to plug it in.
page 2-30 in the manual.


I don't think this board has a 1394 connector.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


Also, I wonder where to plug in my firewire plug cabel from my front panel ? 
Never plug a 1394 into the usb connector, but it never states where to plug it in.
page 2-30 in the manual.


*NOWHERE *! ... the Max4GeneZ68 doesn't support 1394 firewire ... a lot of new boards don't anymore, it's a dying tech, like regular PCI / AGP slots, IDE hard drives, etc. Very few devices use it still, and USB 2.0/3.0 has become more the industry standard for now.


----------



## calvinbui

Got the board today, moving from AMD after a few years, can't stand waiting for Bulldozer anymore.

But does anyone know how to quicken the boot up times, it takes me about 20 seconds to finish posting usually stopping on 98 and 64, the manual makes no sense either.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021322


----------



## l3p

Finally got my Gene-z!
Can't wait to run on it.
Also got this week the first block available for it.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

l3p







... you GOTTA post some pics of your build ... there's a lot of people here that don't







WC and many that do ... but most of us







over really bad ass WC'd rigs done right, which looks like your plan.
















HOLY CRAP ! ... just looked at your website ... http://www.l3p.nl/ ... some killer builds!

AND dude







http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...t-l3p-l4n.html







... everyone, you *HAVE *to go look at this guys build log and w/ his New MaximusIVGeneZ68 MoBo ... *SO IMPRESSIVE *!


----------



## snakemed

If you have a laptop, you can run ROG Connect and watch the boot sequence for delays, etc. There is a post a 3-6 pages back linking to an ASUS video reviewing ROG Connect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvinbui*


Got the board today, moving from AMD after a few years, can't stand waiting for Bulldozer anymore.

But does anyone know how to quicken the boot up times, it takes me about 20 seconds to finish posting usually stopping on 98 and 64, the manual makes no sense either.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021322


----------



## aznguyen316

What is the purpose of a waterblock for the Mobo? Serious question, is it to help cool the VRM's or something if you do some serious OC'ing or what? I never realized you could even get extra cooling for MB's until I started researching this board. Pretty cool though!


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


Well other than that notification I am not running into any problems. So CPUTIN under HWmonitor is what temperature reading? It was a weird spike in that temp but it overall just hangs around 60C for CPUTIN


Are you running the Asus AISuiteII and a different temp program? If so, you will get odd jumps like this or voltage warnings and such. AISuite does not play well with others. My advice is use it to help overclock your board and then uninstall it and then install the monitoring software that you like to use or just use AISuiteII by itself with nothing else running in the background.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


Finally got my Gene-z!
Can't wait to run on it.
Also got this week the first block available for it.




I hate you. I really wasn't planning on adding the mosfet block, but then I see this and it makes me want one.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


What is the purpose of a waterblock for the Mobo? Serious question, is it to help cool the VRM's or something if you do some serious OC'ing or what? I never realized you could even get extra cooling for MB's until I started researching this board. Pretty cool though!


Yes it is for the VRM's, but truthfully, it's more for bling on this board. My mosfets don't get hot, but as I said above, seeing one makes me want one.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I love the activity around this motherboard. I wish the Rampage 3 Gene had this type of a community.

I was thinking of going 2xGTX580 Classified 3GB's single slots in SLi + my Xonar Essensce STX on one of these boards. Was also thinking perhaps I should wait for SB-E as the 2600k is a bit of a sidegrade - please advise! I'm using a fractal define mini and would probably just set the watercooling externally with a waterbox or something (next to impossible to mount a decent rad in the define mini)


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


If you have a laptop, you can run ROG Connect and watch the boot sequence for delays, etc. There is a post a 3-6 pages back linking to an ASUS video reviewing ROG Connect.


thanks great help. now i know that it holds up at 'Load VGA Bios' code 98. Just need to get some help on this. Got a SCS3 6850 installed in the 8x lane that's all. Maybe got to disable Intel Graphics, who knows


----------



## C4D0Z

is it possible for me to install the drivers if i dont have a cd drive (cause im too cheap) and how would i go about doing this?


----------



## GOTFrog

dowload them from the asus website or the Asus p67/z68 driver and bioses thread


----------



## C4D0Z

ok, i wasnt sure if that would work since they're such low level drivers, i had to get the wifi working first anyway


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;15105094*
> I love the activity around this motherboard. I wish the Rampage 3 Gene had this type of a community.
> 
> I was thinking of going 2xGTX580 Classified 3GB's single slots in SLi + my Xonar Essensce STX on one of these boards. Was also thinking perhaps I should wait for SB-E as the 2600k is a bit of a sidegrade - please advise! I'm using a fractal define mini and would probably just set the watercooling externally with a waterbox or something (next to impossible to mount a decent rad in the define mini)


As far as fitting it, if the GTX580's are single slot then the Xonar would fit in the last spot, the only concern I have is the Xonar a PCIe x1 card? And as far as going external, I thought about using this at one point:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_986&products_id=30316

Holds three triple rads so that should be more than enough for the two cards and cpu, heck, two probably would do, but three means you can lower the fan RPM's to a level that is nearly silent and still get great temps.


----------



## C4D0Z

well now its &[email protected]!ed up again, it wont even boot it just restarts after a few seconds, before that it gave me some sort of pagefile error bluescreen, that"s probably what i get for being cheap and using a hdd from an old pc,

this is the third time i've had fairly serious problems this evening


----------



## utnorris

Did you do a new install of the OS?


----------



## C4D0Z

i had just installed windows 7 and was trying to download graphics drivers when it bsod on me.

i think that it might be the ram issue because im running 4gb of crucial smart tracer, which has lights and runs at 1.65 at 1600mhz, i was under the impression that it was downclocked to 1333 by default but it might still have screwed it up









ill have to try it with 2gb/1 stick and then try reinstalling the os if that doesnt change anything


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;15104506*
> Finally got my Gene-z!
> Can't wait to run on it.
> Also got this week the first block available for it.


I love your desk. It is a beautiful design. Speaking of which... Are you a Chiver yet?


----------



## 996gt2

Just ordered this board today with 1 day shipping from Amazon. Can't wait to upgrade from my Gigabyte!


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15108393*
> Just ordered this board today with 1 day shipping from Amazon. Can't wait to upgrade from my Gigabyte!


Hehe I did the same, $4/prime to get it next day (it was on a Saturday as well) was a no brainer for me.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4D0Z;15106966*
> well now its &[email protected]!ed up again, it wont even boot it just restarts after a few seconds, before that it gave me some sort of pagefile error bluescreen, that"s probably what i get for being cheap and using a hdd from an old pc,
> 
> this is the third time i've had fairly serious problems this evening


Same as I'm strugeling with. If I so much as fiddle with one setting, it goes blu screen on me.
as I mentioned before I tried setting the mem freq. to 1600 (from 1333)
and It would just boot and restart just at the bios screen at a loop.

My hd is about 1+ year, and a fresh w7 so I don't think that's the issue.

My corsair xms3 ram is rated at 1600-1,65v so that may be an issue, but so many sticks in the manual are rated 1,65v.

bios 0604 did not help either, so I went back to 0403.


----------



## LocutusH

Do not use 1.65V rams. They are not recommended for SB.

I have ZERO problems with my 1.5V Vengeance Kit.


----------



## maxmekker

looks like i will have to get some 1,5 stick on the next pay.

is this the one you have ?

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=640646

So if I say. This is what I want.

Mild oc on the cpu
mem running at 1600
(clocking the msi card is no issue, it's running 950 no problem)

YOU guy's say. Well this is what you do:

1: enter bios, go to ...this and that...
2: enter value .. .this and that
3: etc etc
4 if system is not booting , change value ..this and that . to ...this and that...

I need some one to hold my hand here, hehe.
I have not tried ther auto tune function , after all the trouble getting it up and running I just want it to be stabel.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15109271*
> bios 0604 did not help either, so I went back to 0403.


Bios #0604 ???







... where'd you get that one ?

The Original Bios was #0208 ... and then the BETA was #0650 and only out for maybe less than 2 weeks before it was replaced by ...

The CURRENT OFFICIAL BIOS is #0403 and THAT is the Updated release.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20110729214604789&board_id=1&model=Maximus+IV+GENE-Z&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

PLUS ...
Quote:


> For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 10.6.0.1002 and BIOS to version 0403 before enabling Intel SRT.


Did you DO THAT ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15109682*
> I need some one to hold my hand here, hehe.
> I have not tried ther auto tune function , after all the trouble getting it up and running I just want it to be stabel.


Yeah ... *DO NOT* go in and try *ANY* Overclocking of *ANYTHING YET* ! ... let's work on getting you up and running and with a stable System before we do anything else yet.







And while we can't hold your hand, we will try or best to help, just take things *SLOW* and one step at a time. For right now I would get your board BACK to *ORIGINAL FACTORY SETTINGS* ... and then only connect the BARE MINIMUM to test and get it up and running, leave off a VGA card use the integrated GPU, only plug in 1 stick of RAM ... make sure the CPU is set properly and no pins where bent ... do all the BASIC STUFF like learning to walk again before you ride this Mother-Board off at 100 mph.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15109682*
> is this the one you have ?
> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=640646


Not sure about LocutusH ... but yes THOSE are the Memory RAM I'm using ... 16GB of it in fact and ZERO issues also ... they get an A+ recommendation from me.


----------



## maxmekker




----------



## maxmekker

I will have to se if I did that.(not sure as a matter of fact)

A friend of mine (that recommended this board) have 4 builds with this MB ,and he has been trying to assist me somewhat(lives a tad away so it's been over mail) but he just built a rig almost the same as mine, same mem sticks i5 2500k but a ssd , and he have been using 0604 on all of them , and it's bada bing up and running.

I'm thinking about getting a ssd disk and some 1,5 v mem sticks next month.

Bios found here:
http://fi.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952

- Maximus IV Gene-Z bios (0604): http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-0604.ROM
- Maximus IV Gene-Z bios (0403): http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-0403.ROM
- Maximus IV Gene-Z bios (0603): http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-0603.ROM
- Maximus IV Gene-Z bios (0498): http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-0498.ROM (3DM01 bios)
- Maximus IV Gene-Z bios (0496): http://91.121.148.119/downloads/BIOS...-ASUS-0496.ROM (3DM01 bios)


----------



## maxmekker

As of now it's all good again. mem at 1,5v 1333. running great, booting nice , no problem.
(did a cmos+remove one stick. got to recover w7 to a earlie stage, bada bing)both mem stick's in and woila. So Now I just thinking, leave it, it's much faster than my old sytem anyways, but reading so much good about this board I'm thinking . Mild cpu oc +mem at 1600 and gfx card at somewath 950 is'h .


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

maxmekker ... I'd stick to the *Official ASUS website* LINK for my BIOS info if I were you







not sure where that site came up with # 0604







but this is the FIRST I'm hearing about that BIOS revision number ?









IF you don't mind my asking ... what Country are you in ? The Asus website is up for many different languages, as it seems english may not be your first language of use ?

Again ... just take things SLOW ... be patient we'll get through it and get you running.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15109934*
> maxmekker ... I'd stick to the *Official ASUS website* LINK for my BIOS info if I were you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure where that site came up with # 0604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the FIRST I'm hearing about that BIOS revision number ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you don't mind my asking ... what Country are you in ? The Asus website is up for many different languages, as it seems english may not be your first language od use ?
> 
> Again ... just take things SLOW ... be patient we'll get through it and get you running.


Are you saing my english is bad mister , I don't like that tone and if you dont stop that I have to go ninja on you


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Ummm NO NO ... ummm just saw your MEM link was .no and figured maybe Norway ? And I used to have this Norwegian Elkhound and figured you be a good person to ask questons about it ... Ummm YEAH that's IT


----------



## maxmekker

Just kiding. I'm from Norway. The small country with the 'fjords'

My wife cannot understand why I spend so much time on forums. I try to tell here, baby this is where the good stuff and humor is happening now, not on the telly anymore.I'm into some RC and photo, so I spend alot of time on forums.'

Well back on track. Thanks for helping me out guy's.


----------



## MoMurda

Thinking about selling the Sig Rig, you guys get first dibs! PM me. This board is amazing though!


----------



## H2lium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p;15104506*
> Finally got my Gene-z!
> Can't wait to run on it.
> Also got this week the first block available for it.


How come you already got the block? it is not available on the site, just out of stock !

I need one too, when will we be able to order? :/

thx


----------



## GOTFrog

Newegg sucks, they are shipping my order from 2 different warehouse, CPU witch will arrive today from Mississaga, Ontario, and ram mobo from their NJ Warehouse and the traking number doesn't work so no Idea when my stuff will come in I want it now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Newegg sucks, they are shipping my order from 2 different warehouse, CPU witch will arrive today from Mississaga, Ontario, and ram mobo from their NJ Warehouse and the traking number doesn't work so no Idea when my stuff will come in I want it now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Should have gotten it from Amazon with free 2 day shipping via Prime! Same price as Newegg


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


l3p







... you GOTTA post some pics of your build ... there's a lot of people here that don't







WC and many that do ... but most of us







over really bad ass WC'd rigs done right, which looks like your plan.
















HOLY CRAP ! ... just looked at your website ... http://www.l3p.nl/ ... some killer builds!

AND dude







http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...t-l3p-l4n.html







... everyone, you *HAVE *to go look at this guys build log and w/ his New MaximusIVGeneZ68 MoBo ... *SO IMPRESSIVE *!


Thanks a VERY lot for the compliments m8!
I will posts some pics here when i'm closer to the end of the build if you don't mind









Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


What is the purpose of a waterblock for the Mobo? Serious question, is it to help cool the VRM's or something if you do some serious OC'ing or what? I never realized you could even get extra cooling for MB's until I started researching this board. Pretty cool though!


EK tested the mainboard and the mosfets were the only part that really gets warmed up. (If i remember well)
I'm not a serious OC-er but i do want to run 5Ghz+ if i can, actually i just cool with water for the looks this time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


I hate you. I really wasn't planning on adding the mosfet block, but then I see this and it makes me want one.


Sorry man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


I love your desk. It is a beautiful design. Speaking of which... Are you a Chiver yet?


Thanks!
I did see the pictures there, I notice these postings by datatraffic from my site









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H2lium*


How come you already got the block? it is not available on the site, just out of stock !

I need one too, when will we be able to order? :/
thx


I don't exactly know, but soon!


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Should have gotten it from Amazon with free 2 day shipping via Prime! Same price as Newegg










I live in canada, shipping with amazon takes a long time to Canada, and Amazon.ca doesnt have computer parts.

i5-2500k just came in batch number is 3125B502 can't find anything on this batch via google. I really hope it's a good overclocker.


----------



## C4D0Z

i removed one of the sticks of ram and now it works, i think im gonna scrap the ram for something cheaper without lights that runs at 1.5 and comes in 4gb sticks


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I live in canada, shipping with amazon takes a long time to Canada, and Amazon.ca doesnt have computer parts.

i5-2500k just came in batch number is 3125B502 can't find anything on this batch via google. I really hope it's a good overclocker.


I don't think you can find a 2500K that's a really bad overclocker. Most (if not all) of them will hit 4.5 GHz without too much effort, especially on a good board like the Maximus IV GENE. Mine hit 5.0 GHz with 1.5V and it's pretty average as far as 2500Ks go. That overclock was also on a Gigabyte board with 6+1 phase power. Once I get my GENE-Z tomorrow I'll see if it can go any higher.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I live in canada, shipping with amazon takes a long time to Canada, and Amazon.ca doesnt have computer parts.

i5-2500k just came in batch number is 3125B502 can't find anything on this batch via google. I really hope it's a good overclocker.


Amazon.ca does have computer parts. You just have to know what you are looking for. But their prices are usually nothing special.


----------



## 996gt2

Quick question: does the Maximus IV GENE-Z allow* manual fan speed control* on all of the onboard fan headers? If not, how many of the fan headers allow manual speed control?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Quick question: does the Maximus IV GENE-Z allow* manual fan speed control* on all of the onboard fan headers? If not, how many of the fan headers allow manual speed control?


*Yep *... via use of Fan Expert in the Asus Suite II software, or Q-Fan in the BIOS you don't even need 4 pin PWM fans you can use standard 3 pin fans, it controls & monitors ALL FIVE fan headers individually

*Fan Expert *









*Q-Fan *









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H2lium*


How come you already got the block? it is not available on the site, just out of stock !










Take a look at the *SPECIAL *engraving on the left side ... EK *custom made *that first one especially for *p3l *for his new L4N Custom Case Mod Project ... he is a High End Custom Modder and some of these Companies make stuff so they can be showcased in his builds for magazine and web coverage.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Yep *... via use of Fan Expert in the Asus Suite II software, or Q-Fan in the BIOS you don't even need 4 pin PWM fans you can use standard 3 pin fans, it controls & monitors ALL FIVE fan headers individually


Awesome! Thanks!

Can you manually control fan speeds on each fan or does the motherboard only allow automatic, temperature-dependent speed control?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Can you manually control fan speeds on each fan ?


I said *YES *







I think you can also have it monitor and auto adjust based off temps too if you'd rather do it that way too ... but you can pick a fan speed and set it manually to always run at that speed I know that.


----------



## Darkamek

Just got all of my parts yesterday and started building it. I will finish the build tonight, just need to update the firmware on my Crucial M4 SSD.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I said *YES *







I think you can also have it monitor and auto adjust based off temps too if you'd rather do it that way too ... but you can pick a fan speed and set it manually to always run at that speed I know that.


Awesome, thanks for clarifying. I won't have to get a fan controller for all of my Gentle Typhoons then


----------



## Nitronium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Newegg sucks, they are shipping my order from 2 different warehouse, CPU witch will arrive today from Mississaga, Ontario, and ram mobo from their NJ Warehouse and the traking number doesn't work so no Idea when my stuff will come in I want it now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me! Ordered my RAM from them a week ago and it shipped from NJ for some god-forsaken reason. They're using UPS Mail Innovations, so it'll be processed by UPS, then handed over to USPS for delivery. Unfortunately, it's super-slow compared to the Fed-Ex version. The memory is the only thing holding up my build. I even installed my first entire water cooling loop and leak-tested it and I'm still waiting!

The board is beautiful, though. It even came with the X-Fi 2 sticker FWIW. I'll let you know how it works out once I get it all finished.


----------



## rwpritchett

Hey there Gene Z owners.

I just read that ASUS is releasing Gen 3 versions of three Z68 motherboards that will bring PCIe 3.0 support (Ivy Bridge CPU required, of course).

Has anyone heard any news about whether or not the Maximus IV Gene Z will get the same treatment???


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15114695*
> *Yep* ... via use of Fan Expert in the Asus Suite II software, or Q-Fan in the BIOS you don't even need 4 pin PWM fans you can use standard 3 pin fans, it controls & monitors ALL FIVE fan headers individually


really? i can't seem to get either my case fans or cpu fans (3 pin noctuas) to be anything other than 500 or 700 rpms :S i could do this before on my crosshair v cause it would ask if the fan was a pwm or 3 pin but the gene-z doesn't have that option.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ calvinbui,

Do you have the *LNA* plugs installed on your Noctua's ? that would maybe explain it. Also are you using Fan Xpert or Q-Fan to try and make these adjustments ? It was my understanding from the reading I've done, and playing around with it, that either could do this ? and a few other people here ARE doing it, not sure why you can't seem to ?


----------



## aznguyen316

^good info on the fan stuff, I need to look into that when I get home. Question, I read about Q-fan in the manual and thought you need some separate plug so it can read ambient air temp and control from there?

Also what is LNA plugs because I don't think I have much left except some smaller pin/plug in my mobo box.

I'm using a Antec H20 620 which is 3 pin and my case fans are 3 pin as well. Mostly just concerned about the intake fans as both are plugged into the CPU/AUX fans slot on the MB.


----------



## C4D0Z




----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15116853*
> Also what is LNA plugs ?


LNA = *L*ow *N*oise *A*dapter plugs ... 2 different ones _*come with the Noctua Fans*_, not the Asus MoBo








... a *BLACK* (LNA) one that limits the Fan speed to 1300 rpm and reduces fan noise down to 13.1 dBA, and a *BLUE* (Ultra-LNA) one that limits the Fan speed to 1000 rpm and reduces fan noise down to 7.9 dBA ... at least those are the specs for my 92mm Noctua Fan's ... the 80mm, 120mm and 140mm fans I'm sure would have varying results.

I just thought this *MIGHT* explain why calvinbui could only have 2 fan speed options with his set up ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15116853*
> Question, I read about Q-fan in the manual and thought you need some separate plug so it can read ambient air temp and control from there?


I don't THINK so ? there are sensors on the MoBo and in the CPU that it reads off of ... I don't think it requires anything else ?


----------



## maxmekker

Hello again folks. While I go to bed , I took a few 'screenshot's' for you guy's to have a look at. You see my setup at the bottom of the page.
for those who have seen my post's , I just want a good running system that will boot. Slight oc to the cpu and mem at 1600.

I noticed that the mem was running on 1066, so after the shot's I went into
the mem tweak area and changed command mode to 2, (9 9 9 24 2) and set the mem freq. to 1333. so that worked, no blue screen 

Se you in the morning


----------



## maxmekker

some more.

I might add that my disk's are a WD green 500 gb and a samsung 300+ gb disk.


----------



## Slow*Jim

You are actually underclocking your memory - try setting the OC profile to XMP.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15120100*
> You are actually underclocking your memory - try setting the OC profile to XMP.


This is a bit above my level of knowledge







so forgive my spitballing here, but His memory {http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145324} doesn't have the XMP profiles, and also reading the NewEgg reviews on them, it actually seems several people have had issues with them the second they try any OC adjustments, and some DIMM's failed MEM test out of the box and had to RMA back to NewEgg ... so w/o an XMP profile, at 1.65 volts, and at least this model # RAM NOT being on the Asus QVL ... well, I'd still suggest you look into different RAM and return those XMS 3's in favor of some lower voltage Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill RipJaw X's or Snipers.







That's what I would do anyways.


----------



## snakemed

Max, it probably won't hurt to try XMP mode, as Slow*Jim suggests, but I also agree with LA_KINGS Fan's advice that you need to try something from the ASUS list of approved memory.









Not sure what your situation is with your CMS3, i.e., can you RMA it or not? Either way, I'd move on and try something that is known to work for many.

I'd suggest either Snipers or Vengeance as a potential next step to resolve your problems and get to a stable build. LAKF posts a link to a RAM Guide in his signature, so that is where I suggest you start... Cheers!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


This is a bit above my level of knowledge







so forgive my spitballing here, but His memory {http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145324} doesn't have the XMP profiles, and also reading the NewEgg reviews on them, it actually seems several people have had issues with them the second they try any OC adjustments, and some DIMM's failed MEM test out of the box and had to RMA back to NewEgg ... so w/o an XMP profile, at 1.65 volts, and at least this model # RAM NOT being on the Asus QVL ... well, I'd still suggest you look into different RAM and return those XMS 3's in favor of some lower voltage Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill RipJaw X's or Snipers.







That's what I would do anyways.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


You are actually underclocking your memory - try setting the OC profile to XMP.


----------



## calvinbui

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


@ calvinbui,

Do you have the *LNA* plugs installed on your Noctua's ? that would maybe explain it. Also are you using Fan Xpert or Q-Fan to try and make these adjustments ? It was my understanding from the reading I've done, and playing around with it, that either could do this ? and a few other people here ARE doing it, not sure why you can't seem to ?


tried a few settings, q-fan and fan xpert do nothing for my cpu fan. fan xpert works on my chassis fans. said screw it, now running all my fans at 500rpm with noctua ulna. silent and almost passive 2600K cooling


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*TEST*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&output=html

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&output=html

<_gform="https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&w=100&h=500">Asus ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z68 Owners Club

bare with me ... trying to figure out how to embed google.docs so we can have a better/easier Owners List.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&w=100&h=500

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&output=html&widget=true]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0As1RfW5F3Ne1dFFIVGc0cGZybDlDSWZ0SzZaWHEycWc&output=html&widget=true[/URL]


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


You are actually underclocking your memory - try setting the OC profile to XMP.


Hehe, well they were at 1066 , all auto in bios after I had to cmos/remove one stick to get it back up here the other day.
but as I said in the post , I changed command mode to 2, (9 9 9 24 2) in mem tweak area and set the mem freq. to 1333.

Should I alter anything else regarding mem before try to set 1600 in mem freq. and set the voltage to 1,650.?

I will get another set of memory next month, ore if I get a rma aproval from komplett.no

Anything else you se from the pic's I should alter, it's basicly running at full auto across the lot.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


LAKF posts a link to a RAM Guide in his signature, so that is where I suggest you start... Cheers!










It's on the *FRONT PAGE *now too, under "*>>> Other Useful Posts & Links <<<*" ... I've moved up in the world.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


LNA = *L*ow *N*oise *A*dapter plugs ... 2 different ones _*come with the Noctua Fans*_, not the Asus MoBo








... a *BLACK *(LNA) one that limits the Fan speed to 1300 rpm and reduces fan noise down to 13.1 dBA, and a *BLUE *(Ultra-LNA) one that limits the Fan speed to 1000 rpm and reduces fan noise down to 7.9 dBA ... at least those are the specs for my 92mm Noctua Fan's ... the 80mm, 120mm and 140mm fans I'm sure would have varying results.

I just thought this *MIGHT* explain why calvinbui could only have 2 fan speed options with his set up ?

I don't THINK so ? there are sensors on the MoBo and in the CPU that it reads off of ... I don't think it requires anything else ?


I tought they were *L*ow to *N*o *A*irflow adapters


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*




I don't THINK so ? there are sensors on the MoBo and in the CPU that it reads off of ... I don't think it requires anything else ?






ok, no you're probably right I did not understand the wording in the manual. Nice I might try to set up qfan and see how well that is controlled.


----------



## maxmekker

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=640646

ordered. XMS3 going back


----------



## snakemed

LAKF, I even _knew_ that already... and I still pointed him to your signture!









Sorry, I was _asleep at the switch _when I directed Max to your Ram Guide in your signature - it has become an easy, useful resource to site!









PS - I lobbied for your "move-up" in the background for a while, too. Starting when "K" was finding himself pulled in other directions early on. I targeted you early, my friend! I only hope I did you a favor.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


It's on the *FRONT PAGE *now too, under "*>>> Other Useful Posts & Links <<<*" ... I've moved up in the world.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


LAKF posts a link to a RAM Guide in his signature, so that is where I suggest you start... Cheers!


----------



## snakemed

Max, I like mine (16GB) and I hope this change will address your stability issues.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=640646

ordered. XMS3 going back


----------



## cK.01

Hi there so i got this Mobo two days ago started installing everything and updated my bios and installed all the drivers from asus website, everything worked out fine except for the x-fi console it says "could not detect a supported audio drive" i installed the realtek drive that was on the website and still no luck, i tried re-installing it and still no luck









and lastly i left my pc on for couple of hours and it went on standy-by after and i pressed everything on keyboard and moved the mopus it seems like it froze

i don't know, i was expecting good things about this board, so my question is is everybody having the same problem with this board?

Please count me in as one of the owners of this board


----------



## aznguyen316

No issues regarding the sound drivers..


----------



## snakemed

There have been some owners that have had problems with the installation of the sound drivers and with the sleep function causing lock-up upon restart. You can search this club thread for information on how others have fixed these two issues. As I understand the installation for the sound driver, you need to install the realtek drivers first and then install the SoundBlaster drivers (but it sounds like you did that).

I had some problems with the sleep issue before installing the Toxic card, but none since. Once in a while my wireless keyboard and mouse will "get lost" and I will have to reconnect them, but I have expereinced this before and attribute the issue to Logitech and not to the board.

Don't lose faith... you bought a great little board!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;15125911*
> Hi there so i got this Mobo two days ago started installing everything and updated my bios and installed all the drivers from asus website, everything worked out fine except for the x-fi console it says "could not detect a supported audio drive" i installed the realtek drive that was on the website and still no luck, i tried re-installing it and still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly i left my pc on for couple of hours and it went on standy-by after and i pressed everything on keyboard and moved the mopus it seems like it froze
> 
> i don't know, i was expecting good things about this board, so my question is is everybody having the same problem with this board?
> 
> Please count me in as one of the owners of this board


----------



## aznguyen316

Hmm speaking of which, I have noticed my mouse does not work upon waking from sleep. I have to unplug it and replug it back on.


----------



## cK.01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15126586*
> No issues regarding the sound drivers..


What exactly did u do to install it? Were u be able to use the creative xfi console?


----------



## cK.01

@snakemed

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;15127643*
> What exactly did u do to install it? Were u be able to use the creative xfi console?


Umm I just did the mobo install all drivers basically and then after all that jazz I installed the creative xfi console and yeah that's enabled.


----------



## S2000Gan

is it overclocked? it seems like its really tricky getting this board to overclock and keep the sleep function working


----------



## aznguyen316

I think yeah before it was OC and sleep didn't work. I've since turned off sleep and I've also did auto on OC.. so it goes to 3.7 no matter what. I guess when I get home I can put it to sleep and see what it does.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;15125911*
> and lastly i left my pc on for couple of hours and it went on standy-by after and i pressed everything on keyboard and moved the mopus it seems like it froze


Are you overclocking? Had the same problem and had to change Internal PLL Overvoltage. It was on Auto by Default and Disable fixed this. See signature.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;15128015*
> is it overclocked? it seems like its really tricky getting this board to overclock and keep the sleep function working


Not tricky at alll, read my previous post. This is part of the OC guide on the RoG forums.


----------



## 996gt2

A picture of my new GENE-Z:









And a quick test overclock I did in the first 10 minutes of playing with the board:


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Just a bit of Fractal Define Mini love for anyone here using it.


----------



## 996gt2

*A couple of things that I couldn't figure out:*

1) Does the CPU fan header allow 3-pin fan control? I have a NH-D14 which uses 3-pin (non PWM) fans and the speed does not seem to be controllable.

2) Is there a dynamic VCore option in BIOS? Right now I have the VCore set at 1.38V in BIOS, but even with EIST and C1E enabled the VCore will not drop when the CPU is idling.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15130885*
> *A couple of things that I couldn't figure out:*
> 
> 1) Does the CPU fan header allow 3-pin fan control? I have a NH-D14 which uses 3-pin (non PWM) fans and the speed does not seem to be controllable.
> 
> 2) Is there a dynamic VCore option in BIOS? Right now I have the VCore set at 1.38V in BIOS, but even with EIST and C1E enabled the VCore will not drop when the CPU is idling.


1. Yes the mobo can control fan speed even non-PWM fans.
2. I noticed the same thing. Voltage stays the same even if multi goes down to idle.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


1. Yes the mobo can control fan speed even non-PWM fans.
2. I noticed the same thing. Voltage stays the same even if multi goes down to idle.



On the CPU header as well? The system fan headers all offer speed control even on non PWM fans, but I've not been able to get the CPU fan header to work with my NH-D14's 3-pin fans. They're stuck running at full speed and I don't seen an option in BIOS to change the CPU fan header setting to voltage control (instead of PWM).


----------



## crUk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


On the CPU header as well? The system fan headers all offer speed control even on non PWM fans, but I've not been able to get the CPU fan header to work with my NH-D14's 3-pin fans. They're stuck running at full speed and I don't seen an option in BIOS to change the CPU fan header setting to voltage control (instead of PWM).


Yes i have tried them, ALL headers allow control for non-PWM fans.

It can control fan to variable speeds all depending on load/temp i think.
Two setting in the bios

CPU fan control And Q-fan control.


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


1. Yes the mobo can control fan speed even non-PWM fans.
2. I noticed the same thing. Voltage stays the same even if multi goes down to idle.


You monitor voltage with CPU-Z, I'd imagine. RealTemp records VID drop in idle.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;15131182*
> You monitor voltage with CPU-Z, I'd imagine. RealTemp records VID drop in idle.


How do you do that? I don't even see voltage readings on realtemp. HW monitor shows variation in voltage but very little.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


Yes i have tried them, ALL headers allow control for non-PWM fans.

It can control fan to variable speeds all depending on load/temp i think.
Two setting in the bios

CPU fan control And Q-fan control.


These are my settings in BIOS. I've tried setting custom fan profiles, etc, but the two fans on my Noctua NH-D14 (3-pin, connected to the CPU fan header) will not change speed no matter what.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## 996gt2

*Figured out how to set dynamic VCore.*

Go to Digi+ VRM settings and change it from "Extreme" to "Manual control." Then you can set a CPU VCore offset which will give you dynamically changing VCore by load.


----------



## GOTFrog

996gt2 could you please post pics of your board with the d14 installed wanna see what it looks like would love a few angles too.

well guess my board will come in on Monday, cant wait I got a 2500K staring me in the eyes it's almost as if it's challenging me to put in in my lga775 socket >







. Cant wait now need to find a cheap D14.


----------



## cK.01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


Umm I just did the mobo install all drivers basically and then after all that jazz I installed the creative xfi console and yeah that's enabled.


So the console.... Did it work and did it detect your audio drive?

Could anyone help me pin-point what my problem with my x-fi console? It doesn't detect any audio driver whole the driver is installed and is working properly...


----------



## cK.01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Are you overclocking? Had the same problem and had to change Internal PLL Overvoltage. It was on Auto by Default and Disable fixed this. See signature.


Nope i just had the turbo on... And yeah ill try disabling it... Thanks

By the way, does your x-fi console working with your audio driver, i still cannot figure out my console, it seemed so buggy on my end


----------



## cK.01

Bump***
Can somebody help?

Previous post:

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


996gt2 could you please post pics of your board with the d14 installed wanna see what it looks like would love a few angles too.

well guess my board will come in on Monday, cant wait I got a 2500K staring me in the eyes it's almost as if it's challenging me to put in in my lga775 socket >







. Cant wait now need to find a cheap D14.












*Btw, anyone figure out how to get voltage control on the CPU fan headers? Or does the GENE-Z only support PWM speed control on the two CPU fan headers?*


----------



## GOTFrog

damn I'd be affraid of vibration and the GPU touching that Monster

edit: did you have to install outside the case? or ok in the case


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


damn I'd be affraid of vibration and the GPU touching that Monster

edit: did you have to install outside the case? or ok in the case


Installed in the case. It was surprisingly easy to install.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wooo hooo,_ "Black Ice II"_ at long last lives!!!

Damn, this mobo is a sexy best, especially in comparison to my old PVE-VM HDMI mobo for my E8500 setup these past 3 years.

When I first powered it up, I got no POST screen or anything and I kinda freaked out. Thankfully, this boards awesome red problem LED's showed me that something was amiss with my G.skill modules. I reseated them carefully and tried again. Wooo, we have liftoff captain! The BIOS is a freaking 180 degree turn from anything i've ever worked on, talk about a visual and easy to use treat! I turned the RAID controllers off and tweaked a few other things for fan usage. Kinda sucks I cannot specify more RPM ranges on the CPU fan for it to run cooler during idle usage.

The LED code is very nice to have, it was cool to see it lightup on the stages the mobo was in during the BIOS POST. The diagnostic LED's also saved me alot of work troubleshooting why it wouldn't boot the first time, nice design element Asus!

Was kinda odd that I didn't have a sticker over my Intel gigabit ethernet port like i've seen on others, owell. The goodies included the box were very nice, I love finally having some quality SATA 3/6 cables with locking clips at long last, very nice!

Below is a look into the rebirth of my gaming rig into "Black Ice II"

*

You've served me well old E8500 and PVE-VM HDMI, but its time to move on. But ye shall live in my HTPC to replacing the aging Athlon 64 3700+ I have in there now, can't even run 720P HD with the thing*










*Oh boy, goodies and more goodies!*










*
After a good amount of cleaning with dentured alcohol and dozens of Q-tips of the 3 year old grease, A nice fresh and thinner layer of AS5 for the sexy i5 2500k and recycled Dark Knight. I put waaayy too much on my old setup and my temps kinda sucked as a result all these years. Live and learn I guess.*










*
Smeared a light layer of AS5 to fill in the rough areas of the heatpipes for better thermal conductivity on CPU die, I don't have patience or desire for lapping, this will do.*










*
After some windex cleaning and compress air, the Dark Knight looks good as new and very sexy on the new mobo!*










*Man, she looks like a beast in comparison to the wussy PVE-M HMDI! That red color is growing on me after years of blue and white*




























Mwaaa hahaaa haa, she lives!




























Thanks all, especially to LA Kings fan for all the help and support in helping me decide to get this mobo. I"m very happy with my decision and glad I spent the extra for it. So far, im a happy first time ROG mobo owner and can't wait to see how far I can push my i5 2500k with this red bad boy! It might even convince me to go with a red/white lighting sceme after years of blue LED's, complete with a window for my mini P-180! Stay tuned!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hey all, im testing out really my first use of onboard sound since I started building my own rigs 10 years ago. I've always been a big believer in dedicated audio but apparently alot has changed in the last few years and i've been hearing good things about the X-Fi 2 on the Gene-Z mobo, so i'm trying it comparison to a PCI-E X-FI Titanium before I return it. So far, it seems to sound pretty good for my MP3's using Winamp and Crysis 1

Can anyone suggest some of the best settings I should set in the THX and or the EAX panel for all around gaming and music listening? I'm running Logitech z-5300 5.1 speakers on analog jacks, don't have digital jack option on these. And no, I don't feel like buying a new set of speakers.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready Feature 22nm CPU Native Bios Support.

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Damnit, that sucks, I just bought this thing.....


----------



## aznguyen316

Merkage - thanks, so I take it our current boards are Gen2?

*edit* thanks icetron. Wonder when it'll be available... might have to use my 30 day return policy, but not sure if it'll be worth the hassle just yet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Nope, BIOS updates will enable 22nm CPU compatiblity with "older" board versions. If you want PCI-e 3.0, you gotta buy these new gen3 boards as it requires hardware changes.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OK, several things ...

*FIRST OFF* ... I've been working my butt off trying to figure out/update and integrate Google.docs as our *OWNERS LIST* ... BUT, before I make the official switch over I'd like you all to take a peak and let me know via PM if you think i should add or change anything ? I didn't see the need to include PSU's or HDD's/SSD's though maybe I should ? Also maybe a Notes section for each person ? I wanted to add the items people seemed to question the most, like RAM and CPU coolers ... so now they can just *LOOK* and see, "_OH Yeah HE'S got that on HIS_"








Also IS your INFO is correct or does it need updating ? let me know what yours is if it's still BLANK








... a BIG *THANK YOU* to all who take the time to do this, I think it will help down the road.

*Review it here* = http://www.overclock.net/15121724-post3189.html

=====================================================================

*SECOND off* ...







HOLY **** !!! in putting the list together I see that *vex_sb* pushed an i5 2500k to *5.35* GHz @ 1.504v on our little GENE








IMPRESSIVE !









=====================================================================

*THIRD* ... I added one more person to the list, but others will need to wait until I make the switch over and replace just the name w/ the Full Google.Docs spreedsheet. But keep getting your pictures, verifications and info listed ... also it *REALLY* helps if your RIG info is filled out in your Signature, just click *HERE* to fill yours out ... /or ... *HERE* update it.

=====================================================================

*FOURTH* ... NICE RIG *1ceTr0n* looking GOOD









=====================================================================

*FIFTH & LASTLY* ... there seems to be like 2 or 3 maybe 4 issue's that pop up time and time again with people having difficulty setting up their GENE boards for the first time. It appears the SLEEP/Wake From issue, the OverClocking Settings/issues, the various AUDIO SOUND chip/driver/not working-what did I do wrong issues, and {something else, I'm tired now and can't think of it ? will edit in later, or if you know HELP ME} keep coming up every handful of pages, and It would be nice if I could ADD to the Front Page a *GUIDE* to Remedy EACH if anyone cares to help doing a little Write Up







YES I'm begging for some HELP, I told you guys I'm still kinds Green and not such a Tech Geek YET







-s IF someone wants to help PM me.

OK boys & girls that's enough for one night ... take a look at the Google Page/Link and I'd appreciate some feedback, *THANKS AGAIN*.









- Ash {LAKF}


----------



## Woschdsubbn

My personal interim summary after playing, surfing and working for about two months with my new pc on GENE Z platform: YEAH!!

The only thing i've had was a problem with de- and newinstallation of AMD catalyst. I suppose it was a WIN7 issue for a lot of system updates happened in the last 8 weeks and yesterday when i'm updating from Catalyst 11.8 to 11.9 it worked fine without strang blackscreen.

Now my pc is running faster than Mr. Bolt with this lovely 4.2G setting inside the BIOS: it gets me remarkable 1.6GHz under Desktop (=power saving, silent and low fan speed) but 4.2GHz in BC2. I'm wearing headset and thus it doesn't bother me, when the fans speeding up a bit.

I'm running my rig with latest official BIOS 0403 and always all other drivers updated to latest version. Hmm, and without annyoing onboard sound devices...


----------



## LocutusH

@LAKF: The spreadsheet is fine! No errors in my line. Thx!


----------



## maxmekker

Any one good on blue screens ?
playing world of tanks, then chras.

just copy pasting here:

Navn på problemhendelse:BlueScreen
OS-versjon:6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
ID for nasjonal innstilling:1044

BCCode:1000007e
BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
BCP2:FFFFF8800F239ECC
BCP3:FFFFF88002D5E588
BCP4:FFFFF88002D5DDE0
OS Version:6_1_7601
Service Pack:1_0
Product:768_1

C:\Windows\Minidump\100111-17160-01.dmp
C:\Users\stian\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31886-0.sysdata.xm

hope to get the new mem on monday, let's see if that sort some stuff out.


----------



## SortOfGrim

@LAKF Keep my line open, cause I'm OC-ing on a hourly basis








And great work!!


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15135055*
> Any one good on blue screens ?
> playing world of tanks, then chras.
> 
> just copy pasting here:
> 
> Navn på problemhendelse:BlueScreen
> OS-versjon:6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
> ID for nasjonal innstilling:1044
> 
> BCCode:1000007e
> BCP1:FFFFFFFFC0000005
> BCP2:FFFFF8800F239ECC
> BCP3:FFFFF88002D5E588
> BCP4:FFFFF88002D5DDE0
> OS Version:6_1_7601
> Service Pack:1_0
> Product:768_1
> 
> C:\Windows\Minidump\100111-17160-01.dmp
> C:\Users\stian\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31886-0.sysdata.xm
> 
> hope to get the new mem on monday, let's see if that sort some stuff out.


Ok, true that problem with memory and BIOS can cause a blue screen, but it's also possible especially in combination with games that a problem with the graphics driver causes a bsod.
It could help you further to analyze the dumpfile. It's quite easy to do this and you get the info, what was the name of the last DLL before the bsod happens. If it was e.g. the DLL of the graphic driver, you get another clue then changing the memory...


----------



## glide 1

First off - a BIG Thank You to LA_Kings_Fan for what he has done for this thread and all the help he has given us here. The google spreadsheet look great..

Posting some screenshots as ive been stability testing and oc'ing my system lately.

pics: changed card to a gtx580 instead of HD 6950. waiting for waterblock so no update pics yet.




























cpu overclocks:



This proc will probably do (boot and validate) 5.5-5.6ghz but scaling with voltage higher than 1.4xx show little gain in ghz's.










I used LinX for stability testing and to qualify for the "LinX 5ghz Stable Club" at Xtremesystems - lolz
Voltage could have been lower (1.42v+-) but the new linpacks required a little bump in vcore to get stability. Difference with the new linpacks is that you get 120+Gflop peaks for the 2600k proc as oppose to 50+Gflops for the old version. Temps were in the high 70's!!

Prime95 required a little less vcore and temps were 5-8deg lower than LinX.

gpu overclocks:



























This card could probably hit 1ghz core with a little more voltage - right now afterburner only gives 1.15v max with the stock Inno3d bios. Will try to flash to a bios that gives higher voltages at a later date when i get the waterblock.

Very happy with the system so far, and probably will not change components much after the gpu block.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmsandi;15131182*
> You monitor voltage with CPU-Z, I'd imagine. RealTemp records VID drop in idle.


We had a discussion a few days ago about this after I found out many were using CPU-Z to read voltage and like you I was not able to see it change with CPU-Z and was using RealTemp.

Then I thought that maybe RT simply read a VID table according to speed detected.

I was supposed to get my multimeter to verify (my case is still open after the video card fiasco) so I would have easy access to voltage reading on the board but I haven't had time to do it (or was too lazy to go get the multimeter 2 floors down).


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;15132204*
> By the way, does your x-fi console working with your audio driver, i still cannot figure out my console, it seemed so buggy on my end


Yes but also had problem... Windows installed a working sound driver and I was trying to install from there. I also had problem with many of the package I downloaded like if they were corrupted or something.

I installed the RealTek audio dirver and X-Fi installed. I never understood, neither found out why packages were giving error though.


----------



## cK.01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15135793*
> Yes but also had problem... Windows installed a working sound driver and I was trying to install from there. I also had problem with many of the package I downloaded like if they were corrupted or something.
> 
> I installed the RealTek audio dirver and X-Fi installed. I never understood, neither found out why packages were giving error though.


oh my geez, you're lucky to get your console working up and running somehow. could you tell me what drivers were they?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk;15134182*
> Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready Feature 22nm CPU Native Bios Support.
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


Grrrrrrrr!







And for once I did buy as soon as the board was available... I usually wait a few months before buying what just got released.

Oh well...


----------



## kevink82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Grrrrrrrr!







And for once I did buy as soon as the board was available... I usually wait a few months before buying what just got released.

Oh well...










Very unlikely by then new chipset will probably be out with ivy bridge so the upgrade path goes on again......

Btw EK block announced for gene-z in the next few days so get ready for those


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cK.01*


oh my geez, you're lucky to get your console working up and running somehow. could you tell me what drivers were they?


The one from the ASUS site http://rog.asus.com/products/Motherb..._IV_GENE-Z.htm under AUDIO.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevink82*


Very unlikely by then new chipset will probably be out with ivy bridge so the upgrade path goes on again......


Yes but I'm on the fence now if i get a 560 Ti or wait for Kepler and I guess Kepler will be PCIe 3.0

I'm still looking to find out which 560 Ti on full load is the most quiet on the market. Had the HAWK and I would tell everyone to stay away from that card. Heard the Gainward Phantom is pretty silent but not available in NA and now I'm looking at the Sparkle Calibre X560 Ti DF which also looks nice but not much review since pretty new.

A GEN3 with a Keplar in early 2012 would have lasted me 4 years but if I keep my current GENE-Z and go for a 560 Ti I may well want to change it in less than 2 years.


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


A GEN3 with a Keplar in early 2012 would have lasted me 4 years but if I keep my current GENE-Z and go for a 560 Ti I may well want to change it in less than 2 years.


 Haswell looks pretty good, i upgraded from X58/1366 to Z68/1155 just out of wanting to build on Micro ATX, but the big upgrade seems to be Haswell, so i would prefer to change in 2 years when its out, probably also a new gen of GPU will be out by then also, probably more mature 28nm cards.


----------



## p3gaz_001

the block is out, but not in stock yet

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-mosfet-max-iv-gene-acetal-en-ni.html


----------



## 996gt2

50 cycles of LinX (with optional AVX enabled) passed @ 4.7 GHz:

Enabling AVX increases temps by 10C compared to standard LinX or Prime95:










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025361


----------



## aznguyen316

nice 996gt2, question, are you using offset mode? If so I still haven't quite figured out the +/- stuff, as it doesn't exactly scale to the offset change you enter. Say I am at 1.40v on load on the default clocks for 4.4Ghz OC, so I do a -.025v but it ends up dropping the vcore max to say 1.32v. Anyway having issues getting it completely stable. I can do prim95 fine but then later on just web browsing my computer freezes. If I just do no OC then everything is stable at default 3.7Ghz clocks.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15136645*
> nice 996gt2, question, are you using offset mode? If so I still haven't quite figured out the +/- stuff, as it doesn't exactly scale to the offset change you enter. Say I am at 1.40v on load on the default clocks for 4.4Ghz OC, so I do a -.025v but it ends up dropping the vcore max to say 1.32v. Anyway having issues getting it completely stable. I can do prim95 fine but then later on just web browsing my computer freezes. If I just do no OC then everything is stable at default 3.7Ghz clocks.


Yes, I am using offset mode with C1E and EIST enabled. I don't like having my CPU on max freq/voltage even when it's idling.

I have a +0.05V offset with 50% LLC which gives me 1.400V at max load and about 1.056V when idle.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn;15135467*
> Ok, true that problem with memory and BIOS can cause a blue screen, but it's also possible especially in combination with games that a problem with the graphics driver causes a bsod.
> It could help you further to analyze the dumpfile. It's quite easy to do this and you get the info, what was the name of the last DLL before the bsod happens. If it was e.g. the DLL of the graphic driver, you get another clue then changing the memory...


I just had a freeze while on internet waching a video clip on the local neews page.
I think I will uninstall bf3 beta as it had to be played with some beta gfx drivers. I managed 5 minut's of play before a freeze, and now again in wot + while surfing.


----------



## utnorris

Man, it's amazing what a fresh install of W7 will do. It took awhile to shake all the gremlins out of the build and holding 50lbs of hardware above my head while shaking was not easy, but it's done. But seriously, I did a reinstall of W7 to clean up my drivers and all is good so far. No more issues of going into windows with the display not on, that was driving me nuts. I also updated the bios to 403, hopefully that wasn't a mistake. As far as the audio goes, I had no issues installing the realtek driver then the SB driver/software and then activating it. I also did not install the AISuiteII software since I will be using AIDA64. Now I just need to get my second (actually third) GPU installed in the loop. I still have a RMA coming and will switch out the boards to be safe, but everything seems to be good. Sleep sort of works, but I don't use it anyway, so not going to mess with the tweaks for it. I have a new desk coming this week and will start my new mod, going to build everything into my desk, water cooling and all. Need to get some things figured out for that.

As far as the Gen3 thing, as long as I can upgrade to the new CPU's in March i will be happy, plan on keeping my current GPU's for awhile, so having PCIe3 in one slot doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Can anyone spare the disc that came with their Gene-z (or make me a copy)? I can send a couple bucks via paypal to pay for shipping


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15138518*
> Can anyone spare the disc that came with their Gene-z (or make me a copy)? I can send a couple bucks via paypal to pay for shipping


You can download everything on that disc from the Asus website here:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download


----------



## Slow*Jim

AI suite isn't working via the dl


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Slow*Jim, go on the Asus ROG forums {Link on Front Page, I want you guys to get used to going there
 






} ... and tell them your Dog stepped on the CD and broke it and beg them for a replacement, I bet they ship you one for Free







worth a shot anyways


----------



## turrican9

*LA_Kings_Fan*

Wow.. I must say... You probably have made one of the greatest, if not THE greatest motherboard Club on the OCN!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15139170*
> *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Wow.. I must say... You probably have made one of the greatest, if not THE greatest motherboard Club on the OCN!


Nah! not me







... 1st and foremost credit goes to this Little Asus Gene-Z motherboard ...
it's THE BOMB DIGGITY !









and 2nd most of this thread credit goes to the Original creator *Kvjavs*, he did all the heavy work in the beginning to get us here.









I just took over a week ago, and have changed some of the window dressing a bit, and I help out where I can but I'm hardly the reason this Club is as active and great as it is ... that accolade really when you get down to it belongs to ALL the Maximus IV Gene-Z owners Here ... we've got a great group of guys and gals ... and THEY are the reason this place ROCKS !









So on behalf of ALL of *THEM* though ... THANKS !


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I agree, you are da utmost man on this mobo and this club. No better person to take lead of it after OP.







What makes me sad is that this mobo will be outdated down the road. and this awesome club will slowly dissapear, one upgrade at a time. I'm kinda bittter Asus just announced Gen3 of this mobo.....

Still can't decide if I should use this X-fi Titanium and use PAX drivers or stick with SupremeFX2......


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15140085*
> I agree, you are da utmost man on this mobo and this club. No better person to take lead of it after OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes me sad is that this mobo will be outdated down the road. and this awesome club will slowly dissapear, one upgrade at a time. I'm kinda bittter Asus just announced Gen3 of this mobo.....
> 
> Still can't decide if I should use this X-fi Titanium and use PAX drivers or stick with SupremeFX2......


I'm sure the Gen3 mobo will be included in this club. Only once the socket is out of date do I think this club will disappear.

In regards to your dedicated dilemma, I would keep it as long as you have space for it. Nothing beats a discrete sound card as far as I am concerned.


----------



## utnorris

I agree, probably the best person to take over. Keep up the great work LA_Kings.


----------



## utnorris

You guys need to stop worrying about Gen3. PCIe3 is not going to be leaps and bounds forward and the cards for next generation will only be mildly better. The only time I saw a huge step forward in GPU's was the release of the HD5000 due to features not performance. The fact is, you have to skip a generation to get a decent push forward unless you are a bencher.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


What makes me sad is that this mobo will be outdated down the road. and this awesome club will slowly disappear, one upgrade at a time. I'm kinda bitter Asus just announced Gen3 of this mobo.....


Thanks for the compliments _1ceTr0n _& _utnorris_







, BUT _1ceTr0n _don't be upset/bitter ... EVERY motherboard becomes outdated at some point, but like _Ovlazek _said we'd just roll the Gen3 edition into our MaxIVGeneZ group, so we won't die, we'd evolve.









Also ... I'm trying like heck to locate a thread and post I KNOW I read awhile back when ASRock announced it's PCI-e3 board and someone (might have even been _Sin0822 _or _JedixJarf_, I think ?) mentioned that underneath our Max4Gene board had similar PCI-e slot architecture to that board and we might just be "Gen3" worthy as well with a BIOS update, it's just that Asus didn't want to say anything yet about it at that time because they couldn't say so w/ 100% certainty. Now things might have changed in the month or more since that time, but at least IF I can find that post it offered some hope that our boards were more future proof than we might have known.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Thanks for the compliments _1ceTr0n _& _utnorris_







, BUT _1ceTr0n _don't be upset/bitter ... EVERY motherboard becomes outdated at some point, but like _Ovlazek _said we'd just roll the Gen3 edition into our MaxIVGeneZ group, so we won't die, we'd evolve.









Also ... I'm trying like heck to locate a thread and post I KNOW I read awhile back when ASRock announced it's PCI-e3 board and someone (might have even been _Sin0822 _or _JedixJarf_, I think ?) *mentioned that underneath our Max4Gene board had similar PCI-e slot architecture to that board and we might just be "Gen3" worthy as well with a BIOS update*, it's just that Asus didn't want to say anything yet about it at that time because they couldn't say so w/ 100% certainty. Now things might have changed in the month or more since that time, but at least IF I can find that post it offered some hope that our boards were more future proof than we might have known.










That would be awesome news if you could find the post.

Although that would also beg the question of why Asus even bothered to release a separate GEN3 version if the current ones could already support PCIe 3.0 with BIOS updates.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I decidedto go over budget and splurge on a D14 since I couldnt find a Venomous BTK, not that I looked hard for one. Now I noticed that I didn't research this properly and didn't know that my dvd burner wont work on this board, ah well!

Anyone knows how to slipstream sp1 on bootable win7 USB stick.

I really want my board now.

Sorry for venting.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15141014*
> Well I decidedto go over budget and splurge on a D14 since I couldnt find a Venomous BTK, not that I looked hard for one. Now I noticed that I didn't research this properly and didn't know that my dvd burner wont work on this board, ah well!
> 
> Anyone knows how to slipstream sp1 on bootable win7 USB stick.
> 
> I really want my board now.
> 
> Sorry for venting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


D14 is worth it! It's the best thing short of true water cooling.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*


Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready Feature 22nm CPU Native Bios Support.

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


Ok guys, you lot would probably be best to ask.
I'm itching for an upgrade, money is not an option but I don't want to waste it unnecessarily either (300-400 bucks extra isn't really a problem). Both will be cooled with a NH-D14.

Upgrade Path 1 - Z68
ASUS Maximus Gene-Z/Gen3 Motherboard
Core i7 2700k QUAD HT CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH 4x4GB (2 Sets)

Upgrade Path 2 - X79
ASUS Rampage Gene IV (Assumed release upgrade from the Gene III)
Core i7 3930k HEXA HT CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH 4x4GB (2 Sets)

What I'd like is to hit the holy grail of 5GHz(+?) on air 24/7. Mostly I'm interested in generating more FPS in games (Metro 2033, Witcher 2, BC3, Crysis 2) and higher 3D Mark / Unigine scores.


----------



## utnorris

5Ghz is going to be dependent on the cpu, not so much the board, but it does help some. As far as x79 versus z68, who knows. It isn't out yet, it's been cut down from what it originally was supposed to be. I doubt there will be a difference worth the price difference. But, if you are a bencher, then you should be looking at a different solution anyways, mATX.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


5Ghz is going to be dependent on the cpu, not so much the board, but it does help some. As far as x79 versus z68, who knows. It isn't out yet, it's been cut down from what it originally was supposed to be. I doubt there will be a difference worth the price difference. But, if you are a bencher, then you should be looking at a different solution anyways, mATX.


Agreed. Historically speaking though, weren't 1366 chips hotter than 1156 chips? I personally never used P55 so I'm not sure. My guess is that a D14 will cool an 1155 better than a 2011 but it really is impossible to say until some hard data comes out.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


What I'd like is to hit the holy grail of 5GHz(+?) on air 24/7. Mostly I'm interested in generating more FPS in games (Metro 2033, Witcher 2, BC3, Crysis 2) and higher 3D Mark / Unigine scores.


WE have at least a handful of people getting 5.0GHz or better, though not sure about 24/7 I wouldn't recommend that anyways if you want your CPU to last more than a year or so







But we do have Dozens and Dozens of people on AIR right near that at 4.5 - 4.8 GHz running 24/7 on AIR CPU coolers or the Corsair/Antec self contained liquid type coolers. Like utnorris says it's impossible to know what future tech is going to be able to do, all you can go by is what's out there right now, and right now it's hard to beat our Little *BEASTIE *of a *BOARD *!







So ... SCRATCH now and worry about another itch some other day


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Ok guys, you lot would probably be best to ask.
I'm itching for an upgrade, money is not an option but I don't want to waste it unnecessarily either (300-400 bucks extra isn't really a problem). Both will be cooled with a NH-D14.

Upgrade Path 1 - Z68
ASUS Maximus Gene-Z/Gen3 Motherboard
Core i7 2700k QUAD HT CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH 4x4GB (2 Sets)

Upgrade Path 2 - X79
ASUS Rampage Gene IV (Assumed release upgrade from the Gene III)
Core i7 3930k HEXA HT CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH 4x4GB (2 Sets)

What I'd like is to hit the holy grail of 5GHz(+?) on air 24/7. Mostly I'm interested in generating more FPS in games (Metro 2033, Witcher 2, BC3, Crysis 2) and higher 3D Mark / Unigine scores.


X79 isn't going to be a huge upgrade over Z68 unless you're going for a very high end rig (e.g. Tri-SLI), so I'd say it's not worth it unless you need to have a hex-core. SB-E is based on the same architecture as SB, so really what you're getting are 2 more cores (if you go for a hex-core).

I'd say 5 GHz on air is doable if you have a good cooler like the Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow. I'd recommend a 2600K as those tend to clock a little better than 2500Ks. If you get a good chip, you should be able to hit 5 GHz stable at ~1.45V. If you get an average chip, 5 GHz stable at ~1.5V should be achievable. 1.5V is a high voltage for 24/7 use, but if you have a good motherboard with beefy power circuitry, good cooling, and good airflow, then it should be doable.

My recommendation is to either go for Z68 now and save a little money in the process or wait for Intel's next "tick" in the form of Ivy Bridge.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I agree wholeheartedly on the moving away from the mATX setup if I wanted 5GHz 24/7, but frankly, I don't want to. My heart lies with mATX. I've gone from a DFI T2RS Jr P45 > Rampage Gene 2 > Rampage Gene 3 and I've had great success with air overclocking. I've constantly been able to go punch of punch with the big ATX brethren without sacrificing stability or performance.

Judging from some of the rumors I have been reading the 2700k looks to be an even better clocker than the 2600k, so If I choose that upgrade path I'm definitely going to try my best to catch a 5GHz 24/7. That said the 3930k looks to be even better yet (has no integrated GPU helps in this I presume)

http://www.overclock.net/rumors-unco...-i7-2700k.html


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Anyone knows how to slipstream sp1 on bootable win7 USB stick.


Quite basically, you can't. I have read some How-To's, but its very difficult to do so at the time I was reading. I gave them a try some time ago, but the merging ended up failing so I just gave up. The easiest way is to just do it through Windows Update.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


*I agree wholeheartedly on the moving away from the mATX setup if I wanted 5GHz 24/7,* but frankly, I don't want to. My heart lies with mATX. I've gone from a DFI T2RS Jr P45 > Rampage Gene 2 > Rampage Gene 3 and I've had great success with air overclocking. I've constantly been able to go punch of punch with the big ATX brethren without sacrificing stability or performance.

Judging from some of the rumors I have been reading the 2700k looks to be an even better clocker than the 2600k, so If I choose that upgrade path I'm definitely going to try my best to catch a 5GHz 24/7. That said the 3930k looks to be even better yet (has no integrated GPU helps in this I presume)

http://www.overclock.net/rumors-unco...-i7-2700k.html


There is no need to move away from mATX if you want to reach a high overclock. The GENE-Z has almost the same power circuitry as the Extreme-Z (8+4+2 phase vs. 8+4+3 phase) and will clock just to within 50-100 MHz of its $300+ sibling. In fact, if you have a look at various reviews, the GENE-Z outclocks most ATX Z68 boards!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Also ... I'm trying like heck to locate a thread and post I KNOW I read awhile back when ASRock (Edit: it was _Gigabyte _oops) announced it's PCI-e3 board and someone (might have even been _Sin0822_ or _JedixJarf_, I think ?) mentioned that underneath our Max4Gene board had similar PCI-e slot architecture to that board and we might just be "Gen3" worthy as well with a BIOS update, it's just that Asus didn't want to say anything yet about it at that time because they couldn't say so w/ 100% certainty. Now things might have changed in the month or more since that time, but at least IF I can find that post it offered some hope that our boards were more future proof than we might have known.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


That would be awesome news if you could find the post.
Although that would also beg the question of why Asus even bothered to release a separate GEN3 version if the current ones could already support PCIe 3.0 with BIOS updates.


I think I found the thread I was talking about ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...8-v-pro-3.html ... and it was _*Sin0822*_'s posts I was talking about, so maybe he would be so kind as to add his







here now







, read through it hopefully it makes more sense to you guys than it does me







but in particular I caught ... Read Posts #11, #16, #19 and #21 and ...

Quote:



One more thing, this board I have right here, the *maximus 4 Gene-z*, it can do the same thing as i believe it has the same type of PCI-E switch design as the UD3H.


and then THIS from MSI-Alex ...

Quote:



So a bit of info from me:
Seems like, barring some other type of info, that if you run single card, PCI-E 3.0 is available.
So: theoretically all LGA1155 boards can run PCI-E 3.0 with the proper CPU, GPU and BIOS, in single card config.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-series-7.html - Post #63


Though maybe I misunderstood the whole thing at the time I was reading it ... going through and re-reading it all tomorrow.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Anyone knows how to slipstream sp1 on bootable win7 USB stick.


RT7Lite


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


RT7Lite


+1. I have used it and it's easy to do.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OWNERS LIST has been *UPDATED* as of Saturday 10/1/2011 @ 11pm PST ... and has been replaced by the GOOGLE.DOCS spreedsheet on the Front Page, looks good too if I do say so myself







... so if I left anyone off the list please correct me, check if you're on *PAGE #1* or on *THIS* list below, if not and you SHOULD be please PM Me w/ your post # that includes a pic/CPU-Z validation of your Max4GeneZ68. I did the best I could but quickly scanned through the last 50 pages or so ... so I might have messed up along the way, thanks








*=========================
- RECENTLY ADDED TO Page #1 LIST -*
vex_sb, bah73, bradmax57, SortOfGrim, maxmekker, Aequitas95, tnhl1989, b0yd07, Jesse D, mmsandi, 1ceTr0n, Arpo, TARIKK, Inehmo, rysiu342, aznguyen316, crUk, calvinbui, l3p & 996gt2
*=========================
- SOON TO ADD WHEN THEY POST OWNERSHIP







 -*
*NateN34* - post #2233* Photo WAS there ? Nate, you need to repost your photo for proof of ownership sorry !
*Nutty Pumpkin* - no pics yet ?
*shrimpsiumai* - no pics yet ?
*qwwwizx* - no pics yet ?
*hellopi* - Pics coming ?
*cympaulife* - waiting on parts ?
*Molokotof* - Pics coming ?
*ben1066* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Konoii* - No pics yet ?
*Havenator* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*arachnophilia* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*starwa1ker* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*yugnat* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Dr.TheRon* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*herballs* - Pics coming ?
*Milton69* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*d_yin* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Sizomu* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*strikermaximus* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Charlie117* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Jack5* - Pics coming ?
*shrayv* - Pics coming ?
*luizzz R!* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*ytrebil* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*C4D0Z* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*p3gaz_001* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*Nitronium* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*videotape* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*GOTFrog* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
*cK.01* - buying stuff + Pics coming ?
What's up guys ? some of you need a Camera or what ?








*=======================







*

Also kinda cool ... we're only FOUR owners away from hitting *ONE HUNDRED *!







WHO will get the coveted *'ata BOY !* for being the OFFICIAL *100*th Gene-Z owner, It could be YOU ... IF you get me your CPU-Z validation or post pics of your Gene-Z with your OCN name in the photo.







almost there guys !


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Be cool if I could get PCI-E 3.0 with a Ivy core cpu and BIOS flash, but PCI-E 2.0 isnt saturated at this point, so its probably mute anyway to whine about not getting a Gen 3 of Gene Z.

Think im gonna load up my new X-Fi titanium and try PAX drivers, SupremeFX2 is kinda meh all around, specially for music, even with THX software


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


... so its probably _mute _anyway to whine about ...


*moot*














yeah I know sorry


----------



## Sin0822

the first 8x can run PCI-E 3.0, but only the first 8x which is directly wired, same on this board.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hmmm, surprisingly, TF2 and Crysis now have a bit more "kick" to them, especially bass and volume. Crysis sounds very crisp, sharp and loud in comparion to the SupremeFX2, even at low volume on my z-5300 setup. Its almost as if it doesn't have enough power to "drive" the speakers good enough, if that makes any sense.

I need to do more testing on MP3's as mine are a wide range of quality. Wish I loaded up Starcraft 2 earlier so I could do a before and after with that one also.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


the first 8x can run PCI-E 3.0, but only the first 8x which is directly wired, same on this board.


I highly doubt our "old" boards are gonna be able to do PCI-E 3.0 with a bios flash according to this thread/argument.

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?4521-Gen3!


----------



## 996gt2

What's the big deal about PCI-E 3.0?

*Can't PCI-E 3.0 graphics cards just run in PCI-E 2.0 mode with half the bandwidth on motherboards that don't support PCIe 3.0?* I doubt the difference between PCI-E 2.0 X16 (8 GB/s) and PCI-E 3.0 X16 (16 GB/s) will be very much at all in real world use.

I mean, HardOCP tested a GTX 480 SLI configuration in PCI-E 2.0 x16/x16 mode and in x4/x4 mode, and the latter only resulted in a negligible loss in fps despite the great reduction in bandwidth. So why would the difference between PCI-E 2.0 x16 (8 GB/s) and PCI-E 3.0 x16 (16 GB/s) be a bottleneck, even for high-end cards?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Others have stated that the extra power supplied via PCI-E 3.0 is also a bonus,


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Others have stated that the extra power supplied via PCI-E 3.0 is also a bonus,


But since most high-end cards get the majority of their power from the 6 or 8 pin PCI-E power inputs, it seems like the amount of power supplied through the slot itself isn't all that important. Besides, the next generation of graphics cards should have similar or lower power draws to the current generation. AMD's HD 7970, for example, is specified to have a 190W TDP, which is actually lower than the HD 6970.

I honestly don't see the increase in bandwidth providing much of a performance boost, either, seeing as current high-end cards are not even bottlenecked by PCI-E 2.0 X8. So it seems to me that you should be able to install a PCI-E 3.0 graphics card in a motherboard with a PCI-E 2.0 port with only a negligible performance loss, if any.

Here's a performance comparison of PCI-E 2.0 x16, x8, and x4 with a high-end card (GTX 480). Very small difference going from x16 to x4.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

A GTX590 or 6990 show far more of a difference when you drop the lanes down, however, this is Overclock.net, not Itsaneglidgableimproovement.net. I wouldn't upgrade to it for PCI-E 3.0, but I'd definitely nab it if I had the choice of both and the cost was roughly the same.


----------



## utnorris

No doubt. If you have the option of getting one board with and one without and all the other features are the same then sure, go for the one that gives you more. this is why I do not understand why some get P67 over Z68 when the cost is virtually the same. That being said, if I was building today I wouldn't hold off from buying to wait for the new boards.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15137332*
> I just had a freeze while on internet waching a video clip on the local neews page.
> I think I will uninstall bf3 beta as it had to be played with some beta gfx drivers. I managed 5 minut's of play before a freeze, and now again in wot + while surfing.


Got nothing to do with BF3 or beta gpu drivers IMHO. I run the same and got zero probs.

crash on bf3 only when servers do not work anymore - but no BS at all.

I think your problems are memory/voltage related.

You may want to try to increase VDimm to 1.56, TRFC to 160, and command rate T2.

But with those vengeance modules i think your issues will be gone.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15137332*
> I just had a freeze while on internet waching a video clip on the local neews page.
> I think I will uninstall bf3 beta as it had to be played with some beta gfx drivers. I managed 5 minut's of play before a freeze, and now again in wot + while surfing.


Well I cleaned out BF3 and went back to latest nvidia driver, but I have had 4
freeze/stuck machine since last night.

I have some lines from 'who crashed'.
anybody good at this. a couple while playing World of tanks. gfx @ 60 and cpu @ 50 c after a match. To high ? and a couple while just surfing the net.

1
This was probably caused by the following module: dxgmms1.sys (dxgmms1+0x39ECC)
Bugcheck code: 0x1000007E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF8800F239ECC, 0xFFFFF88002D5E588, 0xFFFFF88002D5DDE0)
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
description: DirectX Graphics MMS
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M

2
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7CC40)
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFF88059815320, 0x0, 0xFFFFF800024AB23E, 0x5)
description: NT Kernel & System
Error: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

3
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k+0x7815F)
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC000001D, 0xFFFFF9600011815F, 0xFFFFF88002ED8920, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;15148320*
> Got nothing to do with BF3 or beta gpu drivers IMHO. I run the same and got zero probs.
> 
> crash on bf3 only when servers do not work anymore - but no BS at all.
> 
> I think your problems are memory/voltage related.
> 
> You may want to try to increase VDimm to 1.56, TRFC to 160, and command rate T2.
> 
> But with those vengeance modules i think your issues will be gone.


command rate is at t2. they are running at 1333 as of now. Sure have had some problems , and just after installing the bf3 beta+nvidia drivers , the machine started to freeze on me.got 5 minut's of play time on bf3 . Hope the mem sticks will be here tomorrow.


----------



## IronAge

You are running cpu @ stock clock rate ? tried to run prime95 custom FFT 780k-800k to test the imc ?

which SSD you got ? you have installed the recent intel management engine ?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20377

again: i think it is not GPU driver or BF3 related.

but try to raise vdimm and trfc first. this usually helps with memory probs.

Which XMS3 you got ? i got a 1333 CL9 8GB pair around and may test it.


----------



## //MPower

I'm having problems with my new build it seems to not recognize my G Skill: F3-1066CLD..


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower;15148940*
> I'm having problems with my new build it seems to not recognize my G Skill: F3-1066CLD..


Is the board showing the memory LED debug light? Is there a code on diagnostic panel? Did you go into the BIOS and look at memory settings/timings, are they correct?


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge;15148619*
> You are running cpu @ stock clock rate ? tried to run prime95 custom FFT 780k-800k to test the imc ?
> 
> which SSD you got ? you have installed the recent intel management engine ?
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20377
> 
> again: i think it is not GPU driver or BF3 related.
> 
> but try to raise vdimm and trfc first. this usually helps with memory probs.
> 
> Which XMS3 you got ? i got a 1333 CL9 8GB pair around and may test it.


not fiddling with speed before i get it stabil. Disk's are wd green 500 sata3.
will get the mem sticks in before fiddling more. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower;15148940*
> I'm having problems with my new build it seems to not recognize my G Skill: F3-1066CLD..


Did you set Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. in BIOS? That's how you'll get the eXtreme Memory Profile applied to your memory.


----------



## //MPower

Problem solved


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Max ... are you running Windows 7 64 bit sp 1 ?
or the 32 bit version ?

It almost sounds like you maybe have some conflicts of drivers/programs looking for one or the other and it not liking what it finds ? But again, this stuff is beyond my knowledge I'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Max ... are you running Windows 7 64 bit sp 1 ?
or the 32 bit version ?

It almost sounds like you maybe have some conflicts of drivers/programs looking for one or the other and it not liking what it finds ? But again, this stuff is beyond my knowledge I'm just throwing it out there.










w7 64 sp1 yes. 
(and on every freeze, I have to reset, and after all my log in's/passwords on every forum is wiped etc.)

I'll have to get another case/power to , to rebuild my old one to have as backup.(yep, only one pc in the house folks)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


w7 64 sp1 yes. 
(and on every freeze, I have to reset, and after all my log in's/passwords on every forum is wiped etc.)


Hmmmph ... do you maybe have a short circuit occurring ? like maybe a stand off touching the back of the Motherboard or something with the CPU cooler backplate ? also really double check that your memory is seated properly ... that is ONE thing I know many dislike about this board, those Dimm slots only having the one side that can lock down the RAM and the other side being fixed position. Sometimes the RAM don't seat properly and have caused bizarre issues for several.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Yeah, I was surprised how finicky this board is with seating the RAM in the DIMM modules. Being my first DDR3 setup, I just installed like I have all my RAM over the years but the board wasn't happy about that, and it showed on the debugg LED, which made me panic when my build wouldn't start up the first time. Kudos to Asus for putting on those LED's. I reseated the RAM at more of an angle and it came up the second time


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


Problem solved

















It looks like it was your error?


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


It looks like it was your error?










I wasn't fully putting the ram in. I'm so used to having the latches on both sides, but I needed to put a bit more pressure to have it lock in place.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Wow! Now i'm getting brave: I ran it successfully over 4,5h with the default BIOS overclocking 4,6 with about 57Â°C up to 61Â°C max temp in BC2 with everything on full graphic settings and from 60-130FPS with DX11. The only thing i've changed too was the fan speed to turbo, just for feeling a bit more comfortable with this CPU setting.


----------



## //MPower

Well I can post and boot, but it seems that the board won't recognize my other stick of ram. I can only boot when I have my ram in the 2nd red slot..

Also I ran this ram on my LGA 1156 build, and both sticks worked so I'm lost.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


Well I can post and boot, but it seems that the board won't recognize my other stick of ram. I can only boot when I have my ram in the 2nd red slot..


You have *2 *sticks ... make sure they are seated correctly ( _I guess you found this part out _







) ... but also make sure you have it in RED / RED or BLACK / BLACK ... you can't use 2 sticks in RED/Black, unless it's *FOUR *sticks filling up ALL RED/BLACK/RED/BLACK slots.


----------



## //MPower

I'm in Red/Red right now and I only one stick is recognized.. Going to try black black..

Edit: I tried another set of DDR3 I have, which was replaced by my current set, and I only get one stick to post as well?? Odd..


----------



## aether seraoh

Just got this board... SUPER PUMPED about building it. will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aether seraoh*


Just got this board... SUPER PUMPED about building it. will post some pics tomorrow.


Hope your build goes smoother


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


I'm in Red/Red right now and I only one stick is recognized.. Going to try black black..

Edit: I tried another set of DDR3 I have, which was replaced by my current set, and I only get one stick to post as well?? Odd..


RMA the board prolly have a dead ram slot


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


RMA the board prolly have a dead ram slot


I'm starting to think that, but what's odd is the 4th slot will only post with two specific sticks.. I'm going to flash the bios, but this is frustrating..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


RMA the board prolly have a dead ram slot


Try the one "_working stick_" of RAM in all four slots ... and then the same for the other "_none working stick_" of RAM in all four slots ... at least this way you should be able to isolate it as to either a dead ram slot on the Board, or actual problems with the RAM Dimms ?


----------



## cK.01

Wow, cmon guys were on the club, nobody had help me yet about my previous post, my x-fi console is not working and doesnt work with the realtek driver. I tried everything but no luck, please help here is my old post:

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Try the one "_working stick_" of RAM in all four slots ... and then the same for the other "_none working stick_" of RAM in all four slots ... at least this way you should be able to isolate it as to either a dead ram slot on the Board, or actual problems with the RAM Dimms ?


Post Code 53 for 3 of the 4 slots with the working RAMS, and post and boot with the 4th slot. 
Post Code 53 for 3 of the 4 slots with the "non" working RAM and post code 38 with the 4th slot.

Edit: I'm going to flash the bios again to see if it's just something on that end..


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


Post Code 53 for 3 of the 4 slots with the working RAMS, and post and boot with the 4th slot. 
Post Code 53 for 3 of the 4 slots with the "non" working RAM and post code 38 with the 4th slot.


RMA board and ram, if they see something they'll fix if not theyll send back, it sucks but only way without rebuying stuff


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


RMA board and ram, if they see something they'll fix if not theyll send back, it sucks but only way without rebuying stuff


I don't think it's the RAM only because I just had them in my previous rig and they were working fine, but I might as well if I have to.


----------



## GOTFrog

run memtest with each stick one at a time for a full cycle and see if you error, dont forget to run them at rated speeds, in your other rig


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


Hope your build goes smoother










thanks man. i got a pro for support. dude builds em for a living... i showed him how to build a killer fishing rod, and he's helping me put Dovahkiin together. trade is good...

what heat-sink did you go with?

edit duh^


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cK.01*


Wow, cmon guys were on the club, nobody had help me yet about my previous post, my x-fi console is not working and doesnt work with the realtek driver. I tried everything but no luck, please help here is my old post:

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme


cK.01 ,

sorry ... but this thread moves fast and some posts get overlooked thinking someone else already tried to help you.

Now, HOW did you go about your audio drivers installation ? people that usually have reported issues have done so because they installed the drivers wrong ... the REALTEK drivers have to be installed and active FIRST before you try loading the creative X-Fi sound-blaster drivers ... otherwise you'll have conflicts.

I doubt you have a physically faulty BOARD (_many of us didn't get the X-Fi decal BTW, read the thread







lots of talk about it_) because you say your sound WORKS, you say you just have a software related issue it sounds like from your post, so most likely somewhere along the line either the drivers didn't/weren't installed correctly or got corrupted somehow, OR maybe you have a setting wrong in your BIOS ... if I recall right you had to enable High Def Audio or something to that effect ?

I'm sure someone else will ad some more advice or options for you now that I got the ball rolling, so hang on before declaring the GENE board a Lemon


----------



## aether seraoh

wish i had the knowledge and ability to help you... im sure that most people here do. But we are consumers like yourself and its a best guess thing. I doubt you got 1 much less 2 faulty boards.

the OP has a lot of experience with this board (personally as well as thread activity) and i would probably agree that its the driver installation rather than a hardware issue. Good luck and if i come across anything related to your issue i will make sure to get you the info.


----------



## utnorris

Word to the wise, if you are going to RMA the board, ask for an advanced RMA. This way they send you the new one first and you can verify the issue is fixed before sending your original board back. As far as some of the memory issues, remember, the memory controller is on the chip, which means it could be an issue there. Try reseating the cpu and check to make sure you do not have any bent pins. Reseating the cpu is usually the first thing they tell you to do with memory not showing up.

As far as your problem CK01, did you start with a fresh install of your OS? Did you install the realtek driver first, reboot and then install the SB FX drivers and then reboot a second time? And lastly, did you activate the SB FX software?


----------



## //MPower

I looked at the DIMM's and and it looks like the pins inside it were bent in 3 of them so I'm not surprised. I'll be calling Newegg tomorrow, and I'm not sure what I'll do with the RAM just yet I might just buy a different set.

**If I were to get different RAM what would be recommended? Corsair or GSkill is preferred.


----------



## GOTFrog

damn that sucks, what about the stick that wasnt working in the working DIMMs.


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


I looked at the DIMM's and and it looks like the pins inside it were bent in 3 of them so I'm not surprised. I'll be calling Newegg tomorrow, and I'm not sure what I'll do with the RAM just yet I might just buy a different set.


that 1330 is cheap anyway. heres what i picked out... color coded ftmfw
Corsair Vengeance 1600 8gb (2x4) @47.99, 
Corsair Vengeance 1600 4gb (2x2) @22.99


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


damn that sucks, what about the stick that wasnt working in the working DIMMs.


I'm not sure I'm going check on the other mobo, but I'm thinking about getting some other sticks possibly. The pins on one of the sticks looks burnt although I'm no expert so I'm not sure I'd get an RMA..


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cK.01*


Wow, cmon guys were on the club, nobody had help me yet about my previous post, my x-fi console is not working and doesnt work with the realtek driver. I tried everything but no luck, please help here is my old post:

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme


Actually I thought somebody already did answer your post...
Cannot remember which thread I saw it in, but their answer was the same method that I had to use to get my console working as the ones that installed with windows did nothing

Select os and grab the drivers under audio:

http://support.asus.com.tw/download/...%20IV%20GENE-Z

or

http://support.asus.com/download.asp...cJ3Ac58hWxiR0F

The first page looks better IMHO


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cK.01*


Wow, cmon guys were on the club, nobody had help me yet about my previous post, my x-fi console is not working and doesnt work with the realtek driver. I tried everything but no luck, please help here is my old post:

Thanks, but were u able to use your xfi console? Im so pissed at my board right now i actually do not know what the problem is, this is my second board from asus and i dont wanna say this but both failed me with all these bugs... Can someone walk me through this? I dont have problems with my sound it is just that x fi does not go along with my realtek driver that came with asus, and i would want to use the creative console, i actually uninstalled other drivers like nvidia hd driver but still no luck, could be a faulty board? My board does not have a decal of x-fi supreme


Are you starting from a clean install of Windows? If so, what have and have you not done so far? Did you download the newest driver from realteks website from the drivers page on this thread? The Asus ones don't unzip for me, they are corrupt no matter what i've tried. Did you install chipset drivers first?

http://www.overclock.net/14319135-post886.html


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


I'm not sure I'm going check on the other mobo, but I'm thinking about getting some other sticks possibly. The pins on one of the sticks looks burnt although I'm no expert so I'm not sure I'd get an RMA..


send that picture with rma ans have them give you some new ram they burnt because of faulty DIMMs, they should be responsible.


----------



## aether seraoh

need some help deciding on a graphics card... i have no experience with ati or nvidia so the decision will be based upon 2 things... how well its supposed to function for its intended purpose... and how cool it looks...

im leaning towards an evga 570 hd 2560... but to be completely honest i know nothing about ati and what they have to offer... this is based upon the gene-z specifically so keep that in mind with suggestions/ i hope its ok for me to post this in here.

2 qq...

1.) Can I quad SLI the 460 2win's on this board? (assuming power supply requirements are met of course) I mean heck... 4 gigs and 1342 cores in a micro atx build?

2.) Will the extra ram on the 570 hd really help in the long run? I do like the idea of the card in tandem... but there's something about a quad sli setup in a microatx build that makes my junk tingle... the concept is really deserving of this board... and the idea just wont let go...

EDIT: forgot to say... im specifically looking for a single card... i plan to get a second for a tandem setup after the new year


----------



## Slow*Jim

No you can't quad sli on this board (or any matx board)

I think you're getting a little ahead of yourself... what are your goals and what is your budget?


----------



## //MPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


send that picture with rma ans have them give you some new ram they burnt because of faulty DIMMs, they should be responsible.


I'll call Newegg up tomorrow and we'll go from there.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15155765*
> No you can't quad sli on this board (or any matx board)


Wait, is this really true? I've never head of this before.

The GENE-Z has two PCIe slots running at x8/x8 for SLI, so why couldn't you run two GTX 590s for quad SLI or two HD6990s for Quadfire?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aether seraoh;15155715*
> need some help deciding on a graphics card... i have no experience with ati or nvidia so the decision will be based upon 2 things... how well its supposed to function for its intended purpose... and *how cool it looks*...


Can't get much cooler looking than







*THIS* ...








and it matches the GENE board so well too







LOL ! **** the Budget anyways ! .... me funny


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15155765*
> No you can't quad sli on this board (or any matx board)
> 
> I think you're getting a little ahead of yourself... what are your goals and what is your budget?


goal: run the autodesk Building design suite 2012 on max settings @ 60+ fps. on a dual montior setup. (single monitor atm)

budget for a card atm is $400.00 +/-10%


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15155805*
> Wait, is this really true? I've never head of this before.
> 
> The GENE-Z has two PCIe slots running at x8/x8 for SLI, so why couldn't you run two GTX 590s for quad SLI or two HD6990s for Quadfire?


my point exactly... the 2win is 2 cards (which you have to run in sli to enable the second card)


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D;15155233*
> Actually I thought somebody already did answer your post...


I did, I gave him an URL to download the RealTek package.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aether seraoh;15155846*
> my point exactly... the 2win is 2 cards (which you have to run in sli to enable the second card)


Are you just saying that SLI'd GTX 460 2Wins wouldn't work on the GENE-Z, or that quad SLI with any dual GPU card won't work?

The GTX 590 has a built in NF200 chip, so I don't see why two of them wouldn't work on a GENE-Z in quad SLI mode.


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15155815*
> Can't get much cooler looking than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS* ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it matches the GENE board so well too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ! **** the Budget anyways ! .... me funny


yeah... i thought abt it... but its 160 bucks over my target budget and the x3 slot is a deal breaker for me. (should be for you too as it covers up your secondary pci-e just as bad)


----------



## GOTFrog

Imagine 2 of those Mars II cards.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aether seraoh;15155901*
> yeah... i thought abt it... but its 160 bucks over my target budget and the x3 slot is a deal breaker for me. (should be for you too as it covers up your secondary pci-e just as bad)


Haha the MARS II is actually about $1500









For a $400 Budget I'd suggest GTX 560 Ti in SLI or Radeon HD 6950s in Crossfire. If you want to stick with a single card go with a GTX 580.


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15155890*
> Are you just saying that SLI'd GTX 460 2Wins wouldn't work on the GENE-Z, or that quad SLI with any dual GPU card won't work?
> 
> The GTX 590 has a built in NF200 chip, so I don't see why two of them wouldn't work on a GENE-Z in quad SLI mode.


Im not saying anything one way or the other... Im asking if it will work or not.

im asking if x2 pci-e slots + 2 dual gpu cards= quadfire/quad sli... more specifically on this board.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

My gawd, trying to keep a case cool with one of those, let alone two would be a nightmare, not to mention the cost. No thanks, i'll stick with my GPU's that blow the hot air out of the case directly


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aether seraoh*


budget for a card atm is $400.00 +/-10%


OH







there goes seeing that MARS II card sitting atop a GENE board. DRAT !









For $400 you're looking at an AMD Radeon HD-6970 or an nVidia GTX-570, for a single card set-up.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130687 = EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2.56 GB = *$375 *w/ MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127581 = MSI R6970 Lightning Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$387 *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121430 = ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$360 *w/ MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150531 = XFX HD-697A-CNDC Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$380 *

You won't find too many *QUALITY *GTX-580's under $500.00 btw


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Haha the MARS II is actually about $1500









For a $400 Budget I'd suggest GTX 560 Ti in SLI or Radeon HD 6950s in Crossfire. If you want to stick with a single card go with a GTX 580.


yeah... i was talkin about the matrix not the mars (although +1 interwebz for you for realizing i wasnt paying attention to the image i quoted)


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


OH







there goes seeing that MARS II card sitting atop a GENE board. DRAT !









For $400 you're looking at an AMD Radeon HD-6970 or an nVidia GTX-570, for a single card set-up.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130687 = EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2.56 GB = *$375 *w/ MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127581 = MSI R6970 Lightning Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$387 *
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121430 = ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5 Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$360 *w/ MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150531 = XFX HD-697A-CNDC Radeon HD 6970 2 GB = *$380 *


you went with ati... hows that working?

i hear people put down ati and say nvida over ati... but idk why... or ever hear any opposing conjecture...

EDIT... that last 6970 would look beastly in my case...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aether seraoh;15156028*
> you went with ati... hows that working?
> i hear people put down ati and say nvida over ati... but idk why... or ever hear any opposing conjecture...


You're asking *ME* if I like MY Sapphire *TOXIC* AMD Radeon HD-6950 that I got for *$270.00* w/ MIR and TWO FREE games, and that I *UN-Locked* with a simple Dual Bios switch flip to have the card be the equivalent of an HD-6970 for about $80 to $100 less that one ?
















REALLY ? you're asking *ME* this ? ... GUYS ... Do I like MY CARD ?









... waits for the on rush of people saying *SHUT UP Kings* ... we get it, YOU LOVE IT !









Seriously though a simple search of my posts







, and you'll see I can't stop thinking I got the single best bang for your Buck graphics card on the market today.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15156122*
> 
> Seriously though a simple search of my posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and *you'll see I can't stop thinking I got the single best bang for your Buck graphics card on the market today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hmm, my $107 GTX 465 unlocked to a full GTX 470 and overclocked to 825/1800 would like to have a word with you about bang for the buck


----------



## utnorris

First, you cannot SLI two GTX460x2's FTW cards because it does not have the SLI bridge enabled. Second, yes you can quad SLI on the Gene if you get two GTX590's. You can also quad CF two HD6990's or two HD6870x2's, I know because I did it with two HD6990's. However, I would suggest a HD6990 and a HD6970 for Tri-CF or a HD6870x2 and a HD6870 for Tri-CF like I have. Quad SLI or Quad CF is only good for benching or multi-monitor setup and that's debatable. For a $400 budget I would do two HD6870's or two GTX460's or if you can find them cheap enough two HD6950's unlocked to HD6970's. The only real problem with any of the dual GPU cards is noise or lack of overclocking like on a GTX590. Now if you are under water, then that's a whole new ballgame and noise would not be an issue. My Tri-CF setup cost my right under $500 and it rocks, but it does get Vram limited in multi-monitor setup. For most single monitor gaming a HD6970 (HD6950 unlocked) is the best bang for the buck that will ensure you are able to play games at max settings.


----------



## aether seraoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15156334*
> First, you cannot SLI two GTX460x2's FTW cards because it does not have the SLI bridge enabled. Second, yes you can quad SLI on the Gene if you get two GTX590's. You can also quad CF two HD6990's or two HD6870x2's, I know because I did it with two HD6990's. However, I would suggest a HD6990 and a HD6970 for Tri-CF or a HD6870x2 and a HD6870 for Tri-CF like I have. Quad SLI or Quad CF is only good for benching or multi-monitor setup and that's debatable. For a $400 budget I would do two HD6870's or two GTX460's or if you can find them cheap enough two HD6950's unlocked to HD6970's. The only real problem with any of the dual GPU cards is noise or lack of overclocking like on a GTX590. Now if you are under water, then that's a whole new ballgame and noise would not be an issue. My Tri-CF setup cost my right under $500 and it rocks, but it does get Vram limited in multi-monitor setup. For most single monitor gaming a HD6970 (HD6950 unlocked) is the best bang for the buck that will ensure you are able to play games at max settings.


thank you


----------



## 1ceTr0n

With the advent of the fast moving pace that is the GPU market and cost effective price performance ratio for my needs, I prefer sticking with single GPU's as each new gen usually outdoes SLI of the previous gen with a single card or close to it anyway.


----------



## Abula

For a month or so my PC has been perfect, today i upgraded to Crucial M4 and everything went great, install was fast, but watching some MKVs at night (from the server) i got a couple of random reboots... continue watching movies i got a msg that nvidia drivers stopped working, that it recovered, and same thing couple minutes later, this time it shut down, i decided to enter the bios to see if i could reset everything to factory defaults (i havent changed much either, all is still stock clocks) and got another shutdown, i kinda though was the M4, with some people getting BSODs (very few), but i never saw a blue/grey screen all was restarts and shutdowns, so i decided to put the setup the same as it was in the morning with the intel x25m, but just got my first restart, i have checked all connections all seems to be connected properly, the PC still in stock clocks, not sure whats happening or what should i do now, any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;15157034*
> For a month or so my PC has been perfect, today i upgraded to Crucial M4 and everything went great, install was fast, but watching some MKVs at night (from the server) i got a couple of random reboots... continue watching movies i got a msg that *nvidia* drivers stopped working, that it recovered, and same thing couple minutes later, this time it shut down, i decided to enter the bios to see if i could reset everything to factory defaults (i havent changed much either, all is still stock clocks) and got another shutdown, i kinda though was the M4, with some people getting BSODs (very few), but i never saw a blue/grey screen all was restarts and shutdowns, so i decided to put the setup the same as it was in the morning with the intel x25m, but just got my first restart, i have checked all connections all seems to be connected properly, the PC still in stock clocks, not sure whats happening or what should i do now, any advise would be greatly appreciated.










Those darn pesky *nVidia* Drivers always giving troubles !







heh !


















Seriously though ... Wish I could help you more ... but I don't even know what *MKVs* are ? you lost me aready there







.

============================================================================

*OH BTW* ... I still Need Info on where the GENE-Z can be purchased "online/or In-Store" in ... *South America*, *Africa*, *Asia*, *Australia* & *The Pacific Islands*. JUST in case anyone Knows and has been holding out on me


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15151756*
> Hmmmph ... do you maybe have a short circuit occurring ? like maybe a stand off touching the back of the Motherboard or something with the CPU cooler backplate ? also really double check that your memory is seated properly ... that is ONE thing I know many dislike about this board, those Dimm slots only having the one side that can lock down the RAM and the other side being fixed position. Sometimes the RAM don't seat properly and have caused bizarre issues for several.


First thing I had a look at after taking out the old p5b board, and relocated the standoffs to suite the gene-z. mem sticks all the way in yes sir.
the new sticks will be here tomorrow so I get right on to setting up the machine again.

(dæng, this tread really moves along. one night's sleep and so many new pages)


----------



## TARIKK

Finally, everything together, phase1 completed


----------



## yeahi

i was going to buy the gen-z but i decided to wait for the GEN3 PCI 3 VERSION


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;15157034*
> For a month or so my PC has been perfect, today i upgraded to Crucial M4 and everything went great, install was fast, but watching some MKVs at night (from the server) i got a couple of random reboots... continue watching movies i got a msg that nvidia drivers stopped working, that it recovered, and same thing couple minutes later, this time it shut down, i decided to enter the bios to see if i could reset everything to factory defaults (i havent changed much either, all is still stock clocks) and got another shutdown, i kinda though was the M4, with some people getting BSODs (very few), but i never saw a blue/grey screen all was restarts and shutdowns, so i decided to put the setup the same as it was in the morning with the intel x25m, but just got my first restart, i have checked all connections all seems to be connected properly, the PC still in stock clocks, not sure whats happening or what should i do now, any advise would be greatly appreciated.


Turn off restarting in the advanced system properties. Then you can see the BSOD, with the error code and probably a faulty driver named.
If NO error is shown, and even after restart it just says, that there was unexpected shutdown, that means you power supply is failing somehow.


----------



## aznguyen316

Tarikk, really like the case, I had to read the anandtech review on it after seeing it. Really cool. Would it be possible to fit a 2nd GTX 580 into that case? It almost looks like the 2nd would hit the bottom angled case fan.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Damn 336 pages already!

@ Tarikk, can you see the debug leds? Nice build btw. Could you make some more pix from the side and top?

And an offtopic question; How much difference in temp would it be if I would change the loop
to: res -> pump -> CPU -> GPU -> rad -> res?


----------



## rysiu342

_Warning: Motherboard at 123 centigrade???_ Whats wrong i got this error from ai suite II, and hwmonitor noticed same temperature 123 degrees


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rysiu342*


_Warning: Motherboard at 123 centigrade??? _Whats wrong i got this error from ai suite II, and hwmonitor noticed same temperature 123 degrees


Had that too a couple of weeks ago, after a while it went back to normal.


----------



## rysiu342

I read somewhere that asus aisuite II is very buggy so i deleted it a moment ago.

I have one more problem, i have bought recently fan touch panel controler, and i can't move my fan from CPU_OPT to fan controller, because when i star PC it says: CPU FAN ERROR. what is that CPU_OPT, i have cpu connected to CPU_FAN.


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









Those darn pesky *nVidia* Drivers always giving troubles !







heh !


















Seriously though ... Wish I could help you more ... but I don't even know what *MKVs *are ? you lost me aready there







.


 Thanks for trying to help, MKV = Matroska, its just a video container, simple words its one of the most used today containers for movies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Turn off restarting in the advanced system properties. Then you can see the BSOD, with the error code and probably a faulty driver named.
If NO error is shown, and even after restart it just says, that there was unexpected shutdown, that means you power supply is failing somehow.


 Thanks for your response, im going to try the advance properties thing, didnt know of that.

Wierd thing is today i woke up and unplug most of the cables and replug them try to see if anything was lose, but nothing, so i just plug everything back in, and removed the new Klite 7.7.8 and install the latest that was working correctly for me 7.7.0, and no issues since, 4 hours straight no resets, video drops, restarts nor BSODs.

Was kinda good that i did get a couple of restarts with the intel x25m, so i know its not the Crucial M4 ssd, but im still uncertain what can it be, i feel the PSU might, or the mobo (i had an old issue with Gigabyte board randomly restarting was due to power fases not working correctly), or maybe one slot of the memory, i doubt its the gpu as it ran flawlessly on my X58 board for 3 months. I semi rule out software... cause i did had a restart on bios, the wierd thing is that i played 5 hours of sc2 not a single restart or bsod, all normal and stable, but when i watch the movies the hole system became unstable, even when not doing anything.

The only problem is i dont have a way to reproduce it....


----------



## snakemed

SortOfGrim - The board does grow/move quickly (more so lately, too)...









I vote for more pics from Tarikk, too!









This is an interesting case and a few club members have used it with the M4GZ board, but we don't ever get to see the top... wondering why - maybe it is _uninteresting_?









Also, there are some H2O cooling experts in this thread that can address your loop order question. As I recall from reading in the past, there is a definite order to follow, as *it does impact the temps significantly so you want to get it right*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15160330*
> Damn 336 pages already!
> 
> Tarikk ...more pix from the side and top?
> 
> ... offtopic question; How much difference in temp would it be if I would change the loop to: res -> pump -> CPU -> GPU -> rad -> res?


rysiu342 - Your issue with the CPU OPT header seems odd to me. It should be *OPTIONAL* (hence the OPT name) from what I recall reading in the User Guide when I set up my build. It shouldn't be required as I understand it. I think this is a first posting of this issue, too, though others have had questions about using the headers for 3-pin fan connectors, etc. In a quick review of the club member list on the first page, it appears that you are the only member using the "*Scythe Mugen 2*" cooler, so you may be on your own a bit. We will learn along with you though...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;15160864*
> I read somewhere that asus aisuite II is very buggy so i deleted it a moment ago.
> 
> I have one more problem, i have bought recently fan touch panel controler, and i can't move my fan from CPU_OPT to fan controller, because when i star(t) PC it says: CPU FAN ERROR. what is that CPU_OPT, i have cpu connected to CPU_FAN.


LAKF - Front page looks great and its obvious that you put some time and thought into the changes, etc. Nice work, bud!


----------



## GOTFrog

Going to get my board real soon since it's out for delevery from the Purolator tracking WOOHOO! Just wondering what BIOS is everyone using?

The delivery waiting game really sucks!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rysiu342

Ehh, next problem, when i connected touch panel fan controler, when i turn pc it says: "Overclocking attempt failed", and also my fan control panel doesnt work(i can't control fans), what the hell is wrong?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Going to get my board real soon since it's out for delevery from the Purolator tracking WOOHOO!


Congrats







, you can now fill out a New Owner FORM from a LINK on the front page once you get Pics together and/or a Valid CPU-z ... see ya on the list soon.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Just wondering what BIOS is everyone using?


I think MOST have upgraded to the LATEST release which is #0403, and this would most likely be your BEST & Recommended option as there have been some updates and bug fixes through the various BIOS update releases.

I'm still using the







original release #0208, but it seems to be running just fine for me ... but once I finally get around to installing the Crucial M4 128 GB to replace the 64 GB one ... then I too will move to #0403 .

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


LAKF - Front page looks great and its obvious that you put some time and thought into the changes, etc. Nice work, bud!

















Thank you kindly









*Btw* ... off topic somewhat, but so what happened with your TOXIC ? I assume you didn't RMA it back to NewEgg to try and get a replacement that might have Un-Locked for you, so how's the card working out for you ? I'd think it's still a Great Card even w/o the Un-Lock as that supposedly is only about a 3-5% gain over a STOCK 6950, and since the TOXIC is already Factory OC'd you've kind of already made up that 3-5% difference ... have you tried to OC it further still ? It should be able to bump up against a 1K GHz mark or maybe even past from what I've read.


----------



## SortOfGrim

@GOTFrog latest version is still 0403 0603?? Hold on, Asus website still says 0403 as latest. 0603 is a bÃ¨ta (like Battlefield 3









@snakemed The reason I want to see the top of that Silverstone FT03 case is how he managed the cables. You don't see that in most reviews.

And indeed very beautiful made frontpage! props


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Also, there are some H2O cooling experts in this thread that can address your loop order question. As I recall from reading in the past, there is a definite order to follow, as *it does impact the temps significantly so you want to get it right*.


In the end your temps will reach equilibrium and it probably won't make a difference. However, I have always done it rad before block so as to give the block the very coolest water possible. That way you don't get any heat from your pump (even if it may be negligible) in your block.

But I am fairly new to water cooling and maybe some seasoned wc'er has better info.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


In the end your temps will reach equilibrium and it probably won't make a difference. However, I have always done it rad before block so as to give the block the very coolest water possible. That way you don't get any heat from your pump (even if it may be negligible) in your block.

But I am fairly new to water cooling and maybe some seasoned wc'er has better info.


Thx mate!


----------



## maxmekker

there's also a 0604 bios

http://fi.hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15952


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


In the end your temps will reach equilibrium and it probably won't make a difference. However, I have always done it rad before block so as to give the block the very coolest water possible. That way you don't get any heat from your pump (even if it may be negligible) in your block.

But I am fairly new to water cooling and maybe some seasoned wc'er has better info.


Hit the nail on the head







.

I've done rad before block and pump before block and there is virtually no difference. Especially with cool running chips like these Sandies.

Some argue that having the pump before the block gives better pressure, some that rad before the block gives cooler liquid.


----------



## GOTFrog

Well just what I was waiting for, naturaly I was feeding my baby when he came be here's a few pics










Supreme FX sticker










And looks like someone tampered with the socket









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SortOfGrim

no offense, maxmekker, but I wouldn't download that..(who's server is that?) When it comes to motherboards or any other hardware for that matter, stick to the manufacturer latest.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


no offense, maxmekker, but I wouldn't download that..(who's server is that?) When it comes to motherboards or any other hardware for that matter, stick to the manufacturer latest.


*+1* ... it looks like just another site similar to this one, and it's just a general list compiled by the membership. The thing is though, THEY are the ONLY site I've seen that has that #0604 Bios for the GENE ... it's either a MISTAKE, and could cause LOTS of problems if anyone is using it, HINT _maxmekker _







, or WHY do they have something no one else seems to ?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Well just what I was waiting for ... here's a few pics


Added, _GOTFrog_ as OWNER #97 ... 3 more 'til *ONE HUNDRED !*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*+1* ... it looks like just another site similar to this one, and it's just a general list compiled by the membership. The thing is though, THEY are the ONLY site I've seen that has that #0604 Bios for the GENE ... it's either a MISTAKE, and could cause LOTS of problems if anyone is using it, HINT _maxmekker _







, or WHY do they have something no one else seems to ?










I knew that LAKF







I was referring to this website: http://91.121.148.119/
No other info on that server.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*+1* ... it looks like just another site similar to this one, and it's just a general list compiled by the membership. The thing is though, THEY are the ONLY site I've seen that has that #0604 Bios for the GENE ... it's either a MISTAKE, and could cause LOTS of problems if anyone is using it, HINT _maxmekker _







, or WHY do they have something no one else seems to ?









Added, _GOTFrog_ as OWNER #97 ... 3 more 'til *ONE HUNDRED !*










Hwbot is a bit more of a OC junkie site than this one. I have looked around there from time to time, but still have not joined. I do know that some BIOS that are on their site are custom, but have not attempted any myself... That said, we do have a recoverable BIOS, so our someone is looking to try to get the absolute maximum overclock it would be something to consider. If not though there is no real point to play with them imo


----------



## maxmekker

I'm on 0403 myself. My friend who has built 4 machine using this card said he always use the 0604 bios , no problem. but I'm sticking to the 0403 to the next release from asus comes along.

So the freezing goes on with my machine. Running one mem stick now, going to test WOT again. Today, I did not manage to get through one round in wot before it locked up with a terrible noise in my head set. (tried several times)
Fore those who don't know the game, it's not very taxing on the system.

  
 



  



 
 cpu at 55 and gpu at 60 right after a battle ending. Does that sound to high ?

Also, Quess the new mem stick's will be here tomorrow , any must do steps when installing them ? Cmos, out with cpu, that kind of stuff ?


----------



## maxmekker

wow. five battles in a row now..mem stick temp was 47 , cpu 55 gpu 60 after a match.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Cool game! luckily I understand some German










60 on stock cooler? nah, not high

With new memory the only thing you need to check is the bios memory settings (timing and such), you don't need to cmos.
I would set the OC back to stock, do some stress testing and if it passes continue to OC.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


also, quess the new mem stick's will be here tomorrow , any must do steps when installing them ? Cmos, out with cpu, that kind of stuff ?


Nope not really ... other than making sure they seat properly







... and if you're getting the Corsair VENGEANCE like mine,







I think I saw that was the kit you were getting, all you really need to do is go into the bios and set the memory frequency drop down to X.M.P. and let the default settings from the memory take over.

I guess with ALL the problems you've had though ... what I might suggest is ... just install the RAM one stick at a time though ? Install ONE in slot #1 ... boot up ... make sure everything is working fine ... power down ... Install 2nd stick in slot #3 ... boot up ... make sure were still good ... and so on, until all ram is in ... if you got 16GB.

Also yeah those temps look fine w/ a *stock *CPU fan ... if you're worried about them you can always upgrade to a Higher Quality AIR CPU cooler (like Noctua or others) at some later point in time, or go wild and crazy and go full blown water cooling







.


----------



## maxmekker

thanks. Seems stable now , with one stick in . hmmm.

(I got the 8gig set. Better cooler coming next month)

Wot:
The first gameplay video I found was german, ore the players speak german on teamspeak, but the game comes in many languages. you can play for free if you like, but to progress faster, you need to buy 'gold'. Victrix Legion is the name of the group I'm in.folks mostly my age 35+ there , and some of the players are tanks drivers in the army on a daily base.Nice when you have clan wars and they take command.
would be fun to meet some of you there 

http://www.worldoftanks.com/

that's it for today, a good night's sleep and wait 4 the mem sticks to arrive. tja bing


----------



## Ovlazek

Is it just me or does anyone else prefer the old blue screen BIOS to the UEFI?
I can rip through the BIOS like it is nothing but everything just seems to take ages to do in the UEFI.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I just love being able to use a mouse in a BIOS at long last. Its a little slow but I kinda like it, makes me less likely to screw something up if it takes awhile to respond


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


thanks. Seems stable now , with one stick in . hmmm.

(I got the 8gig set. Better cooler coming next month)

Wot:
The first gameplay video I found was german, ore the players speak german on teamspeak, but the game comes in many languages. you can play for free if you like, but to progress faster, you need to buy 'gold'. Victrix Legion is the name of the group I'm in.folks mostly my age 35+ there , and *some of the players are tanks drivers in the army on a daily base*.Nice when you have clan wars and they take command.
would be fun to meet some of you there 

http://www.worldoftanks.com/

that's it for today, a good night's sleep and wait 4 the mem sticks to arrive. tja bing


That's so cool!


----------



## Darkamek

I love this mobo so far that I built this new computer. I just need to add a 2nd fan to my h60, 22c at idle with one fan on the H60 though. Also need to turn two fans around that I installed incorrectly and everything will be golden. Lots of airflow with 4x 120mm fans and two fans on the GPU.

I'm amazed at what a SSD will do for load times compared to a raptor.

I also need to figure out where in the bios I can turn off the on-board gpu.


----------



## crUk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkamek*


I love this mobo so far that I built this new computer. I just need to add a 2nd fan to my h60, 22c at idle with one fan on the H60 though. Also need to turn two fans around that I installed incorrectly and everything will be golden. Lots of airflow with 4x 120mm fans and two fans on the GPU.

I'm amazed at what a SSD will do for load times compared to a raptor.

I also need to figure out where in the bios I can turn off the on-board gpu.


Dont turn itoff. Use it for rendering. Thats the reason why i opted for a z68 board
How about you?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I tried World of Tank, but its so freaking basic and non chalant, I got bored quickly and deleted it.


----------



## Darkamek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;15166035*
> Dont turn itoff. Use it for rendering. Thats the reason why i opted for a z68 board
> How about you?


If you don't turn it off that isn't taking part of the LucidLogix® Virtu™ switchable graphic technology is it?

I just picked this mobo to have a really really nice overclocking board, HTPC and gaming PC. I'm also was wanting to learn how to burn/rip dvd's. Eventually make this my project custom watercooling pc as well.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15138916*
> AI suite isn't working via the dl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rysiu342;15160511*
> _Warning: Motherboard at 123 centigrade???_ Whats wrong i got this error from ai suite II, and hwmonitor noticed same temperature 123 degrees


I have posted this several times, Asus AISuite does not play well with others. If you have it installed and you install another monitoring program, i.e. HWMonitor, MSI Afterburner, etc. you will get weird warnings every so often, low voltages, high temps, etc. Either do not use it or use it exclusively.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkamek;15166148*
> If you don't turn it off that isn't taking part of the LucidLogix® Virtu™ switchable graphic technology is it?
> 
> I just picked this mobo to have a really really nice overclocking board, HTPC and gaming PC. I'm also was wanting to learn how to burn/rip dvd's. Eventually make this my project custom watercooling pc as well.


You need it on to use it for anything. I personally use quick sync for video conversion.
Im not sure how to turn it off on bios but the lucid software has a switch for it, thats inside windows though.

Yes this board is just GREAT.


----------



## utnorris

As far as the beta BIOS from the other website, Massman is one of the elite overclockers and he probably got that bios from Shamino posting it on Kingpin's site. Shamino works for Asus now, he use to work for EVGA and he is one of the best guys out there and probably one of the smartest, but anyway, he is the one helping Asus design these boards, so if he posts a BIOS it is probably good, but since it is a Beta BIOS you have to take in account just that, it's Beta, so he is still testing it. You are not going to hurt anything by trying, just make sure that you can flash back if you do not like it. Here is his thread:

http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23

You will find the BIOS gets posted either on Massman's thread or Shamino's thread first before it hits Asus' site.


----------



## utnorris

By the way, I finally got my sticker, it cam on my new board from Asus.







I really love Asus' RMA process, they make it so easy compared to others.


----------



## utnorris

By the way, if you have not seen this yet here is a demo of PCIe3. As far as what this translates into graphics performance we will have to wait and see, but still gives you an idea in the increase.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Ibs9Ulgt8[/ame[/URL]]

Pay attention to the last part about how the current UEFI is being upgraded. Also, consider that unless you have a GPU that can take advantage of the bandwidth it won't matter, but if you plan on getting a new HD7000 series GPU it might benefit you.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I wanna try a basic overclock on this mobo now that my setup seems to be stable on stock clocks. But I can't seem to find a basic guide on how to use this new UEFI to do basic oveclocking without messing with the back level clocks and voltages on the cpu. Any suggestions on this?


----------



## Krycek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15166553*
> I wanna try a basic overclock on this mobo now that my setup seems to be stable on stock clocks. But I can't seem to find a basic guide on how to use this new UEFI to do basic oveclocking without messing with the back level clocks and voltages on the cpu. Any suggestions on this?


Did you check the first post ? LA_Kings_Fan has done a great job with some guides and tips.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkamek;15165881*
> I also need to figure out where in the bios I can turn off the on-board gpu.


In Bios / Advanced menu tab / System Agent Configuration / iGPU Multi-Monitor [ Enabled / *Disabled* ] {page 3-20/21 of User Guide}
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15166360*
> By the way, I finally got my sticker, it cam on my new board from Asus.


DAMN ! For a second I thought I was going to have to get all Med-*EVIL* on Gary Keys







_yes I know it's spelled_ medieval _btw_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15166553*
> I wanna try a basic overclock on this mobo now that my setup seems to be stable on stock clocks. But I can't seem to find a basic guide on how to use this new UEFI to do basic oveclocking without messing with the back level clocks and voltages on the cpu. Any suggestions on this?


Did you look on the *Front Page*







under >>> *OverClocking Info* <<< ... You can use the "*3* _step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z_", Thanks to _Rhialto_.
















*Edit:* Glad it worked so *EASY* 1ceTron, that was the idea







and 4.6-4.8 GHz @ 1.35-1.4v at 40c-60c on AIR seems very normal with this board.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15166685*
> 
> Did you look on the *Front Page*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under >>> *OverClocking Info* <<< ... You can use the "*3* _step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z_", Thanks to _Rhialto_.


You are once again da man!!! That was easy! My temps jumped up 10c on my Dark Knight, but they still seem decent under loads while playing BF3 beta


----------



## Jesse D

Good job 1ce. Are you going to stay at that level, or try to push it further? Some chips in the 5ghz+ club (maybe it was sandy stable club idk) were hitting 5ghz with only a slight bump in voltage... Around 1.37 I believe. You have fine temps so it couldnt hurt to try to bump up that multi and run a bit of prime95


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I dont' think my RAM will let me push it harder,


----------



## Darkamek

Apparently my motherboard has an issue detecting audio devices with the 3.5mm plugs, seems like I have a bad port. Guess it's time to RMA this board.


----------



## GOTFrog

is there anything really usefull in AI Suite II? Don't seam like there is.


----------



## snakemed

LAKF, I sent you a PM...









This club board is moving quick these days! Lots of active new members that add a lot too...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15162038*
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw* ... off topic somewhat, but so what happened with your TOXIC ? I assume you didn't RMA it back to NewEgg to try and get a replacement that might have Un-Locked for you, so how's the card working out for you ? I'd think it's still a Great Card even w/o the Un-Lock as that supposedly is only about a 3-5% gain over a STOCK 6950, and since the TOXIC is already Factory OC'd you've kind of already made up that 3-5% difference ... have you tried to OC it further still ? It should be able to bump up against a 1K GHz mark or maybe even past from what I've read.


----------



## GOTFrog

is there a way to not boot into BIOS at every reboot this is getting annoying


----------



## 996gt2

Does anyone know what this setting does?

"CPU Core Current Limit"...should it simply be set as high as possible when overclocking?

And should "maximum power" under turbo mode parameters be set to enabled when overclocking to 4.8-5 GHz?


----------



## GOTFrog

a few pic of the computer


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15167280*
> You are once again da man!!! That was easy! My temps jumped up 10c on my Dark Knight, but they still seem decent under loads while playing BF3 beta


My 3 steps worked for you?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15167545*
> I dont' think my RAM will let me push it harder,


RAM have nothing to do... you set Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. and your RAM will use the eXtreme Memory Profile, this mean it will use the best frequrncy and timings that you have paid for.

Anyway I would not recommend going higher than 4.6GHz. Why? I would ask why would you want to get only 200MHz more at the expense of adding voltage and heat and getting close to hit your CPU limit? You would barely see the 200MHz benefit using benchmarking program and you would never see a difference in daily task and probably gaming as well.


----------



## Rhialto

Some news! I decided to explore furthur than my basic 3 steps OC as I finally find out that the voltage applied to the CPU was fixed, whatever the speed the CPU was running at.

I wrote in a few messages many pages back that I was using RealTemp to read voltage and RT in fact read VID from a table so what you see is the voltage the CPU should run at, according to the frequency it is running.

CPU-Z was always reading approx 1.35v with my 3 steps OC guide. Tonight I decided to play a bit in the BIOS. I initially went into the BIOS to try to enable variable CPU fan but I never got it to work, I will have to investigate later on this.

Back on topic, I enabled the Offset mode to make the voltage drop when CPU is idle. It now works as intended, I now get 0.992v on idle and 1.328v @ 4.6GHz. Ran IBT with Higher setting 5 pass successfully.

The only problem is that I haven't noticed much temperature drop. I was expecting more so I'm not even sure I will keep those settings. I mean idle @ 32-34C instead of 35-38C makes no difference for me andthe lifespan of the CPU is not affected either.

Time to go to bed!


----------



## Nitronium

Just got my board installed and running. Here are some pics from the build and leak testing, though I still need to take some of it completely assembled and lit up.








CPU-Z

































More to come (including MDPC-X sleeving!)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15170048*
> Just got my board installed and running. Here are some pics from the build and leak testing, though I still need to take some of it completely assembled and lit up.


Added, _Nitronium_ as OWNER #98 ... only 2 more 'til *ONE HUNDRED !*


----------



## MoBeeJ

Guys am having a small issue and i hope you guys can help before i RMA the board.

My issue is with the usb ports, everytime i use a usb (let it be a flash drive or if i removed the moue for isntance) the pc freezes. And alot of times it does so unles i remove the mouse and keyboard, which will not wok cause it should be from the start.

I updated the bios and drivers, but the issue is still there. Is it comon?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ;15171240*
> Guys am having a small issue and i hope you guys can help before i RMA the board.
> 
> My issue is with the usb ports, everytime i use a usb (let it be a flash drive or if i removed the moue for isntance) the pc freezes. And alot of times it does so unles i remove the mouse and keyboard, which will not wok cause it should be from the start.
> 
> I updated the bios and drivers, but the issue is still there. Is it comon?


A handful of people have had minor Mouse issues, and some with wake from Sleep w/ mouse &/or keyboard issues ... most were issues dealing with improper settings or resolved by simply switching out to a different corded USB mouse.

However I think you are the FIRST with the issue you are describing above ... IMO, I'd go over unto the ASUS ROG's FORUMS {Link in >>> *HELP & ASSISTANCE* <<< section on Front page} and ask [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected] for some help Fixing and/or advance RMA'ing it if needed.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15170048*
> Just got my board installed and running. Here are some pics from the build and leak testing, though I still need to take some of it completely assembled and lit up.
> ..
> More to come (including MDPC-X sleeving!)


Jealous at Corsair 800D!!








The mobo will be lost in there








But it's a looker!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Had a weird start-up just now. Even before POST the PC just shutdown.
And because I wasn't paying attention to the debug led's I don't have a code








But it restarted itself and I immediately went into the uefi (not slow btw) no problems detected (all settings were saved).
Saved and it booted after the restart normally into windows...


----------



## utnorris

For those looking for some sweet memory, today's Shellshocker:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416

$40 from 10-1pm PST.

Great memory, I have the low voltage version and they are nice.


----------



## Rhialto

OK yesterday I expended my 3 steps OC guide to add voltage drop when idle but what I was initially looking for was to get the CPU QFan control to actually control my fan.

Up until yesterday I was running on the initial 0208 BIOS and I update it to 0403 but I'm still unable to control the CPU fan from the BIOS (I also tried by software by installing the Fan Xpert just to take a look but I was always getting an error).

Any clue? The fan is a Noctua NF-B9 (3 pins) that comes with my heatsink (see below).


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15171629*
> Had a weird start-up just now. Even before POST the PC just shutdown.
> And because I wasn't paying attention to the debug led's I don't have a code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it restarted itself and I immediately went into the uefi (not slow btw) no problems detected (all settings were saved).
> Saved and it booted after the restart normally into windows...


That's normal when you are setting a high overclock. Mine does that too when I OC beyond 4.8 GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15170048*
> Just got my board installed and running. Here are some pics from the build and leak testing, though I still need to take some of it completely assembled and lit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z
> 
> More to come (including MDPC-X sleeving!)


Nice case! You must have a lot of empty space in there considering that case was designed to fit up to E-ATX boards


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm having issues with fan control too, using Moctua's that came with the D14. Got rid of AI Suite since it couldn't read temps properly CPU under load wouldn't go over 16C.

Also is there a way not to load into BIOS automaticly at every rreboot, it's really getting on my nerves having to select intel OS every time.

Almost every thing has been installed so tonight is OC time. Can't wait to see absolute max OC that this chip will do and what max stable.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## p3gaz_001

;D just unpacked my Gene-Z !!!! i really love Asus!!!

Pics to follow...


----------



## snakemed

A little off topic, but LA_Kings_Fan will want to know...









Bummer if you were considering a Cross-Fire set-up with two of these and don't have the second card yet!









View attachment 231999


----------



## maxmekker

well, fingers crossed folks , let's see if this will cure my machine.

Side note. Funny thing happend today. Came home from work, wife said, pc is ..... up again, I tried turning it on but only greeted by a black screen she said. So I had to power it down with the main swich.
Ok I said, let's try again, and when booting up I was greeted by a message, overcloking failed.hmm. I think it got a life of it's own


----------



## Sin0822

did you just add gen3 to the name of this thread.

you also notice ASUS is saying what GB was saying, the M4Gz non G3 also has PCI-E 3.0 capabilities.


----------



## //MPower

Well my RMA is going through now I have to wait for my board to reach Newegg in CA before I can get it back so I'll be up next week hopefully..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15173371*
> A little off topic, but LA_Kings_Fan will want to know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer if you were considering a Cross-Fire set-up with two of these and don't have the second card yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231999


Ahhh well, that's too bad it's such a great card ... But no I didn't really consider X-Fire much of an option, due to budget and case size limitations







, I was thinking about trying to stick my old GeForce 9800GTX+ card in as a PhysX tag team w/ the Toxic card maybe though. It's just small enough I think to clear the HP Pocket Media HDD bay cage I think. I still reading up on if it's really worth having a 2nd card for just PhysX, or if the whole AMD and nVidia drivers on the same machine will give me unwanted nightmares and conflicts. So we'll see.

As for others, I suppose you could always still just X-fire with any other HD-6950 (or HD-6970 if yours Un-Locked I guess) though you don't NEED two indentical cards, though I agree that looks nicer inside your case. So you still have some X-Fire options if that's what you want to do ... plus you maybe will see some for sale on E-bay and/or Craigslits, etc. once the HD-7xxx series hits the market in full swing ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15175104*
> did you just add gen3 to the name of this thread, you also notice ASUS is saying what GB was saying, the M4Gz non G3 also has PCI-E 3.0 capabilities.


Yes I figured get the jump on Gen3 early







and welcome them into the fold ... and actually I noticed Raja added this comment to the GEN3 thread on ROG Forum ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MIVE*
> what if i update the bios? will the pcie slot able to run at 3.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The older lane switches are not spec'd to run at PCIE 3.0 bandwidth due to capacitance - this will cause issues past a certain bandwidth.
Click to expand...


----------



## maxmekker

Mem upgrade.
so one stick in, enter bios, enter the timings, 9 9 9 24 , and set mem speed 1600.volt to1,5, boot, aaaand.nothing. stopping at the 'press del to enter bios' screen.
Re boot, get into bios, apply the xmp, and boot again. nothing.
Enter bios (after mooving the mem stick) setting all to auto ,and speed to 1333, booting fine.
error codes vary , 99 34 62 f2. I feel like a smoch not getting this to work.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15177801*
> Mem upgrade.
> so one stick in, enter bios, enter the timings, 9 9 9 24 , and set mem speed 1600.volt to1,5, boot, aaaand.nothing.


All recent memory modules now come with an updated SPD called XMP. You really should set that in the BIOS. That will take care of everything the memory needs, including proper voltage.

*Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15177598*
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was thinking about trying to stick my old GeForce 9800GTX+ card in as a PhysX tag team w/ the Toxic card maybe though. It's just small enough I think to clear the HP Pocket Media HDD bay cage I think. I still reading up on if it's really worth having a 2nd card for just PhysX, or if the whole AMD and nVidia drivers on the same machine will give me unwanted nightmares and conflicts. So we'll see.
> 
> As for others, I suppose you could always still just X-fire with any other HD-6950 (or HD-6970 if yours Un-Locked I guess) though you don't NEED two indentical cards, though I agree that looks nicer inside your case.... ...


I doubt if it will work with mixed AMD & Nvidia.
And how much power will a second graphics card consume?
I still have a spare GTX 260..fck it I'll give it a go.


----------



## Nitronium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15172490*
> Nice case! You must have a lot of empty space in there considering that case was designed to fit up to E-ATX boards


Yeah, I was going to go with the 600T in white, but I found a great deal at Microcenter and got this bad boy for 192. And I'm definitely going to make use of that extra space in the coming months. Going to add another VGA then put them both underwater along with a new pump/res and maybe another 240 rad on bottom. In other words, big plans for Ragnar.


----------



## baytekin99

hi there,

I had a Gene-Z and had error 34, i sent the board to the ventor and at the same time purchased P8Z68 V-LX and another gene-z. My all RAM and CPU is working great on P8Z68 but it seems like gene-z still giving me error 34.

Does anybody know how to fix it?

i already done

1) Remove power from the board

2) Remove the CPU from the socket

3) Clear CMOS (important to do this with CPU out of the socket).

4) Insert one dram module in the last slot.

5) insert CPU and mount cooler.

6) Power up and see if the board will POST.

and took everything about and out it back.

Pls pls.. something is not right


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15177946*
> All recent memory modules now come with an updated SPD called XMP. You really should set that in the BIOS. That will take care of everything the memory needs, including proper voltage.
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.*


First thing I did. It would not even start.
boot/shut down within 3 sec( at code 31) over and over untill i pulled the plug. I have been moving stick's and
cmos and restarting the last 40 minut's. setting the mem manually, ore all auto, nothing. booted beond the 'del to bios screen', and then black. and at the end, it would go as far as 'starting windows screen' , and boom blue screen at a flick of an eye, and startin all over again.
Pulled out the vengeance and cmos, inserted the xms outmost slot, and in bios set 1066 as speed, and here I am again.
I havent had a singel memory issue ore blue screen ore any hickups in 4 years with my asus p5b board with the c2d6300 , running all day serving as a school computer, photoshop/gaming etc.
Im really lost here. I have some video's but I need to get them cut and online
first.


----------



## GOTFrog

So no one knows how to not make it boot in UEFI automaticaly?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15178153*
> I doubt if it will work with mixed AMD & Nvidia.
> And how much power will a second graphics card consume?
> I still have a spare GTX 260..fck it I'll give it a go.


http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/452154-guide-how-enable-physx-nvidia-card.html


----------



## maxmekker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0_DbHfsM6s[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## maxmekker

some screen shot's.

System running nice at 1066 , one stick. I'm off to bed.


----------



## roninmedia

Can this fit in SLI + sound card?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia;15179183*
> Can this fit in SLI + sound card?


No, unless if SLI with at least one single slot card, OR using a dual GPU card...

Either way, I ended up using a NFB-12 connected via TOSLINK


----------



## maxmekker




----------



## ablearcher

The error says MEMORY_MANAGEMENT. I downloaded the yt video and slowed it down to see, lol.

Is your memory setup up properly? Did you reset the BIOS settings (you can back them up into a profile, first, if you want)?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia;15179183*
> Can this fit in SLI + sound card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;15179192*
> No, unless if SLI with at least one single slot card, OR using a dual GPU card...
> Either way, I ended up using a NFB-12 connected via TOSLINK


Well ... actually there are the PCI-e extender/riser/extension cables that you "could" maybe use on the PCI-e x4 slot and connect your sound card to that ... so YES there is a work around aside from finding SINGLE slot GPU cards, and I even think we have a couple guys doing just that ... utnorris I think is one ? and 1 or 2 other guys. It might not look pretty inside the case, but it will get the job done.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15179284*
> more problems !


OK ... someone FLY over to Norway ... and help poor Max out







this Board shouldn't be such an issue Max, it's gotta be something simple you're just unfortunately doing wrong for some reason, and when you figure it out, you'll say "_OH MAN I feel so embarrassed, I don't know why I didn't see that before_."


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15179395*
> Well ... actually there are the PCI-e extender/riser/extension cables that you "could" maybe use on the PCI-e x4 slot and connect your sound card to that ... so YES there is a work around aside from finding SINGLE slot GPU cards, and I even think we have a couple guys doing just that ... utnorris I think is one ? and 1 or 2 other guys. It might not look pretty inside the case, but it will get the job done.


Hmmm...... I didn't think of that...

I still argue for TOSLINK external DAC/AMP







It's even electrically isolated from the main system









Not only that, if you really want, the normal Creative Headphone "enchantments" can still apply...


----------



## maxmekker

OK ... someone FLY over to Norway ... and help poor Max out







this Board shouldn't be such an issue Max, it's gotta be something simple you're just unfortunately doing wrong for some reason, and when you figure it out, you'll say "_OH MAN I feel so embarrassed, I don't know why I didn't see that before_."[/QUOTE]

I'm about to go







on the board and my self here 
I'm sure it's just a simple solution, and I feel like a D... not sorting this out. But since it's not booting on all auto, I'm stumped.

I will tear it down and start over.


----------



## ablearcher

Does your memory have XMP profiles? Are they full seated?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15172572*
> I'm having issues with fan control too, using Moctua's that came with the D14. Got rid of AI Suite since it couldn't read temps properly CPU under load wouldn't go over 16C.
> 
> Also is there a way not to load into BIOS automaticly at every rreboot, it's really getting on my nerves having to select intel OS every time.
> 
> Almost every thing has been installed so tonight is OC time. Can't wait to see absolute max OC that this chip will do and what max stable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Sorry dude, I'm a bit puzzled why your board goes into BIOS after a reboot.
Do you have to set everything again and again in BIOS? I had that and it turned out the battery was dead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15179578*
> OK ... someone FLY over to Norway ... and help poor Max out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Board shouldn't be such an issue Max, it's gotta be something simple you're just unfortunately doing wrong for some reason, and when you figure it out, you'll say "_OH MAN I feel so embarrassed, I don't know why I didn't see that before_."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the board and my self here
> I'm sure it's just a simple solution, and I feel like a D... not sorting this out. But since it's not booting on all auto, I'm stumped.
> 
> I will tear it down and start over.
Click to expand...

It could be a windows 7 error. Have you tried save mode?
What does the debug LEDs say just before the BSOD?

crap..forgot to ask; why do you have your hard drive on SATA port 4?


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I am using the PCIe extension for a tv tuner card, although I have not installed it yet. I have a lot on my plate right this moment with my new case, aka desk, now here. Time to start the modding, plus I need to swap out my board and I also have a 700D I need to get packed and shipped. Damn, no time to play.


----------



## Rhialto

Finally! This information should be added to the 1st post.

For everyone having installation issues with AI Suite II,
I may have the solution for you.

When I tried running Setup.exe of AI Suite II or any application in the huge AI Suite II folder the setup would crash and nothing happen. This was puzzling for a long time but never insisted on the problem. Tonight I decided to find why this was happening. I *think* it is related to Win7 SP1 but unsure.

You need to patch the installation THEN you'll be able to install the package.

See http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=B0CE1E0F-02A6-3B76-712C-CC36FF6174CD&t=2

I hope this will be useful for some of you!


----------



## SortOfGrim

I made a crappy video with my crappy phone of the DEBUG LEDs when starting my PC. I hope it can help.

[ame="



]


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


*Yep *... via use of Fan Expert in the Asus Suite II software, or Q-Fan in the BIOS you don't even need 4 pin PWM fans you can use standard 3 pin fans, it controls & monitors ALL FIVE fan headers individually


I've read that here once or twice but I'm unable to control my 3 pins fan. I finally had success in installing Fan Expert but it basically mimic what's in the BIOS so it's of no use and I uninstalled it.

*I would like someone with a 3 pins fan connected on the CPU Fan header to confirm this is working.*

Like I told in a recent post, I upgraded BIOS from 0208 to 0403 and it's still a no go for me.

I asked the question in the RoG forums and I really hope an ASUS guy will reply.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey m8s short time back again for having some infos about bsods in my experiences (pc self builder since Pentium 60/AMD K5 early bronce age):

- BIOS and memory incompatibility: change the memory, upgrade the BIOS e.g. also try the latest BETA BIOS version
- graphic drivers: If the newest one won't help you further, try alos a beta version or an older one

So, for the graphics driver exchanging is much more easier at first than getting new memory to work, try that maybe in the first place. If this won't help you any further, get a kit of the memory comp list of ASUS for our GENEZ.

P.S.: Mines running, running and running. One bsod with Civi5 on, playing a radio stream in the background and with the 4.2 BIOS setting on (my personal suspect: creative X-Fi drivers or steam, or steam and creative X-Fi drivers....). Hey but after this, running about 4,5h BC2 with 4.6 BIOS setting without any problem...


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Rhialto je ne comprend pas ta question comment je peux t'aider


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


Rhialto je ne comprend pas ta question comment je peux t'aider


English only in the forums please. I engaged turbo mode on my CPU fan and it doesn't seem to have changed that much speed wise. I wonder if I have to load up some of the ROG software to take more control of the CPU fan so i can get the temps a bit lower on my Dark Knight.

Rhia, you think I should renable that voltage change option for the CPU? Be nice to have cooler temps when CPU is not under a load


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*


Rhialto je ne comprend pas ta question comment je peux t'aider


Quelle question?









Where are you from? Curious if you had fun with Google translate or if you actually know french.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Rhia, you think I should renable that voltage change option for the CPU? Be nice to have cooler temps when CPU is not under a load


It's up to you. Yet mine is still enabled... I see a 3-5C difference compared at when voltage was fixed but like I said, it's nothing major.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15178957*
> http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/452154-guide-how-enable-physx-nvidia-card.html


----------



## Blinky7

I have a Gene-Z, and waiting on a Silverstone FT03 and 1000W strider PSU for my new build.

The thing is, on my test-bench, testing my 2600k OC, I found out that I needed to put a 120mm fan to cool the VRMs around the cpu socket in order to remain stable for a long period of time (otherwise, BSOD at fixed voltage).
Now, that was with corsair H100, but this thing can't fit in the FT03 so I will change to air cooling.

What I am afraid of, is if I go for a tower cooler, then there will be no airflow to the VRMs, and I don't know if I'll have the same stability problems...
I don't know if the case airflow will be enough...(mostly, just an exhaust fan on top of the cpu). Does any of you have problems without cooling the VRMs?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7;15181167*
> I have a Gene-Z, and waiting on a Silverstone FT03 and 1000W strider PSU for my new build.
> 
> The thing is, on my test-bench, testing my 2600k OC, I found out that I needed to put a 120mm fan to cool the VRMs around the cpu socket in order to remain stable for a long period of time (otherwise, BSOD at fixed voltage).
> Now, that was with corsair H100, but this thing can't fit in the FT03 so I will change to air cooling.
> 
> What I am afraid of, is if I go for a tower cooler, then there will be no airflow to the VRMs, and I don't know if I'll have the same stability problems...
> I don't know if the case airflow will be enough...(mostly, just an exhaust fan on top of the cpu). Does any of you have problems without cooling the VRMs?


A tower cooler should give you better airflow over the VRM's than a H100.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


It's up to you. Yet mine is still enabled... I see a 3-5C difference compared at when voltage was fixed but like I said, it's nothing major.


I can't find that in the UEFI, im ******ed and tired after a long day


----------



## Blinky7

yes, but stil it will be almost no airflow at all, since the air is directed to the exhaust fan.

There air-path does not meet the VRM heatsinks, OK sure some air will leak to them but seems not ideal at all.

What troubles me, is I had a Gigabyte P67 that also has passive cooling on the VRMs and didnt have this trouble at all with tower-style air cooling (venomous X) and can't believe the maximus, (a supposedly serious overclocking board) needs extra active cooling :/

I was thinking of going for the noctua nh-C14 purely for this reason, but I don't like this heatsink and it also costs a fortune, so I am trying to avoid it...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blinky7*


yes, but stil it will be almost no airflow at all, since the air is directed to the exhaust fan.

There air-path does not meet the VRM heatsinks, OK sure some air will leak to them but seems not ideal at all.

What troubles me, is I had a Gigabyte P67 that also has passive cooling on the VRMs and didnt have this trouble at all with tower-style air cooling (venomous X) and can't believe the maximus, (a supposedly serious overclocking board) needs extra active cooling :/

I was thinking of going for the noctua nh-C14 purely for this reason, but I don't like this heatsink and it also costs a fortune, so I am trying to avoid it...


That Noctua is actually a pretty good one. They can be had for pretty cheap if you wait for the right sale on NCIX.


----------



## Blinky7

I want to go for a tower-style cooler (which might as well be the good old trusted noctua nh-d14 if it fits....does it?) because the perform best and also the disign of the FT03 is perfect for the hot air from the cooler to be immediately kicked off the case from the top fan.
As long as I won't have any trouble with the VRM cooling of course...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Finally! This information should be added to the 1st post.


DONE









added to List of >>> FIXES FOR KNOWN ISSUE'S <<<

Thank you for the addition









*NOTE*: I'm also working on trying to UPDATE and give the >>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<< section a better Design, so consider it a WORK IN PROGRESS at the Moment, and it's Obviously a RIP-OFF of SimpleTech's work so CREDIT to him










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blinky7*


I want to go for a tower-style cooler ... noctua nh-d14 if it fits....does it?


Blinky7, review the owners list on the Front Page ... we've got A LOT of Noctua NH-D14's on the Little GENE







and NO ONE is having issues w/ 'actual' Overheating that I know of







, just some false readings from conflicting software programs I think.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


I can't find that in the UEFI, im ******ed and tired after a long day


Ha sorry I heven't given any details about how to achieve it.

I'll give you instructions but only the changes required after applying my 3 steps OC guide. This mean I won't touch some settings that those who manually OC would actually look at.

1st mandatory step it set VCore Phase Control to Optimized under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control. This will unlock the Offset Mode option for CPU Voltage but before going back to select that option immediatly, change the VCore Load-line Calibration to 50%.

Now go back to main and select Offset Mode for CPU Voltage.
Offset Mode Sign to -
CPU Offset Voltage to 0.010

That's it. This works flawless for *my* Core i5-2500K @ 4.6GHz OC using the CPU Level Up option set to 4.6 (which take care of other settings). At idle using CPU-Z I read 0.992v and 1.336v full load.

I was able to run IBT at 'Higher' 5 pass without problem. As I'm writing this I'm running FurMark and IBT just for the fun of it.










*Results may be different for you or anyone!*


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Ha sorry I heven't given any details about how to achieve it.

I'll give you instructions but only the changes required after applying my 3 steps OC guide. This mean I won't touch some settings that those who manually OC would actually look at.

1st mandatory step it set VCore Phase Control to Optimized under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control. This will unlock the Offset Mode option for CPU Voltage but before going back to select that option immediatly, change the VCore Load-line Calibration to 50%.

Now go back to main and select Offset Mode for CPU Voltage.
Offset Mode Sign to -
CPU Offset Voltage to 0.010

That's it. This works flawless for *my* Core i5-2500K @ 4.6GHz OC using the CPU Level Up option set to 4.6 (which take care of other settings). At idle using CPU-Z I read 0.992v and 1.336v full load.

*I was able to run IBT at 'Higher' 5 pass without problem. As I'm writing this I'm running FurMark and IBT just for the fun of it.*


Just FYI, IBT and LinX are not the best tests of stability. I can easily pass 100 cycles of IBT or LinX at 4.9 GHz and 1.45V, but my system will fail Prime95 after 1-2 hours at those settings. I don't consider an overclock stable for 24/7 use unless it can pass at least 8 hours of Prime95 blend.

Moral of the story: run Prime95 on blend! It may be old, but it's the best test for stability IMO.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Moral of the story: run Prime95 on blend! It may be old, but it's the best test for stability IMO.


Will do but not sure I will run it 8 hours though... I've read a few reports where IBT would not get past the 2nd pass so I thought that this was somewhat ok.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I've read that here once or twice but I'm unable to control my 3 pins fan. I finally had success in installing Fan Expert but it basically mimic what's in the BIOS so it's of no use and I uninstalled it.

*I would like someone with a 3 pins fan connected on the CPU Fan header to confirm this is working.*

Like I told in a recent post, I upgraded BIOS from 0208 to 0403 and it's still a no go for me.

I asked the question in the RoG forums and I really hope an ASUS guy will reply.












works perfectly for me. AI Suite can control the fans (have done it before), but need to setup a profile first. Normally, USER profile will work.

Specifically, Fan Xpert tool has the option. No apparent way to max 100% easily, without setting up a temp curve.

EDIT: I take that back. Fan Xpert's test gave the same ~1200 RPM for all test ranges... not right. I remember my old Rampage II GENE having a voltage control option for fans...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


EDIT: I take that back. Fan Xpert's test gave the same ~1200 RPM for all test ranges... not right. I remember my old Rampage II GENE having a voltage control option for fans...


So it works for you or not? Have you tried enabling QFan for the CPU in BIOS and did it work?

EDIT: was looking at your memory... the manual suggest (page 2-5) to fill the red slots (A2, B2) first. Maybe not very important but just so you know.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Finally! This information should be added to the 1st post.

For everyone having installation issues with AI Suite II,
I may have the solution for you.

When I tried running Setup.exe of AI Suite II or any application in the huge AI Suite II folder the setup would crash and nothing happen. This was puzzling for a long time but never insisted on the problem. Tonight I decided to find why this was happening. I *think* it is related to Win7 SP1 but unsure.

You need to patch the installation THEN you'll be able to install the package.

See http://support.asus.com/Search/KDeta...36FF6174CD&t=2

I hope this will be useful for some of you!


Yeah, I made mention of this a bit ago, kinda surprised Asus does not have it as part of the downloads.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


It could be a windows 7 error. Have you tried save mode?
What does the debug LEDs say just before the BSOD?

crap..forgot to ask; why do you have your hard drive on SATA port 4?


I keep getting all kinds of different error kodes, so it's not one , well I remember 62 oe 9a f2 31 etc.(at work right now)

I have my boot disk in the first grey bottom , my 'slave' over that, and my dvd rom in the bottom next to the red, if you get me. only master wd green 500 gig plugged in while getting this up and running.Does it matter where it is ?


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Does your memory have XMP profiles? Are they full seated?



sure , and sure. bought the vengeance since they are xmp .'

http://www.overclock.net/15178811-post3429.html


----------



## GOTFrog

Ok, I'm dumb, totaly forgot about post codes, never had a board with those my Bios issue is because I'm getting error 34, what I don't get is that once I select the OS drive I boot into windows and was able to install it properly and I'm stable with my ram running at rated speeds cpu with turbo with no stability issues. When I get home after work I'll try to reset ram and do the bios reset like [email protected] said to do, remove cpu and reset cmos with no cpu in the socket, let's hope it works. This board seams to be a total pain to get working. Never had issues like that.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm trying the new setup for cooling, and also wanted to fit a secondary video card.








Choices









The GTX260 would be my 1st choice, unfortunately it's not 1Gb, a bit too long and look at the power demand!









The Radeon is 1Gb and not long. Hey, no power demand!
















It only uses a single 6-pin

Changed a fitting on the video card. As you can see just enough room.









And with every thing in place I can connect the hoses again..


----------



## hellopi

Hello again guys, I've finally finished my build (with the after market cooler put on), updated tale of installation and pics to follow....

BUT, in the meantime, I'm trying to o/clock to 4.6, followed the 3 step guide and my system will not boot into windows. I get past my post screen and it freezes just where the splash screen would usually be (my splash screen is disabled).

Any ideas...?


----------



## hellopi

Quick update on the previous post, it seems that it is the PLL overvoltage setting causing the issue. Everything works if I leave this at Auto. Will this have any negative effect if I don't put my pc into sleep mode ever..?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;15188311*
> Quick update on the previous post, it seems that it is the PLL overvoltage setting causing the issue. Everything works if I leave this at Auto. Will this have any negative effect if I don't put my pc into sleep mode ever..?


No, I read that for some high OC this need to be turned on. On Auto I had no problem until I tried to wake up from sleep and then I read the OC guide on RoG forums and saw that it needs to be disabled for proper sleep resume. I disabled it and everything was fine from there.

Now I'm curious why it's different for you. Any change over the 3 ones? I myself disabled the iGPU but not sure is that alone can make a difference.


----------



## hellopi

no other changes apart from boot settings (using M4 as first boot and disabling all other boots).

Have tested all three options on the o/clock setup, i.e have run with XMP only and left o/clock and PLL alone and this works fine, all three options does not boot into windows and XMP and o/clock but no PLL resulted in BSOD after starting to watch a video file...

I hope the above gibberish makes some kind of sense


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15187544*
> I'm trying the new setup for cooling, and also wanted to fit a secondary video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choices
> 
> The GTX260 would be my 1st choice, unfortunately it's not 1Gb, a bit too long and look at the power demand!
> 
> The Radeon is 1Gb and not long. Hey, no power demand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only uses a single 6-pin
> 
> Changed a fitting on the video card. As you can see just enough room.
> 
> And with every thing in place I can connect the hoses again..


I'm not sure what you are planning on using the 6850 for? Typically a mixed setup is a high power Radeon with an old Nvidia card dedicated to PhysX.

A GTX260 will pair fairly well with your 560Ti, but a 6850 won't do anything. Also, your PSU is WAY enough to power both Nvidia cards.

Edit: Also, your RAM is not in the correct slots.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15189214*
> I'm not sure what you are planning on using the 6850 for? Typically a mixed setup is a high power Radeon with an old Nvidia card dedicated to PhysX.
> 
> A GTX260 will pair fairly well with your 560Ti, but a 6850 won't do anything. Also, your PSU is WAY enough to power both Nvidia cards.
> 
> Edit: Also, your RAM is not in the correct slots.


Edit: I just want to try both setups. Maybe it works, maybe it won't, I'll see. GTX260 it is.








just one problem









No, I have 4x 4Gb of Corsair Dominator. One of the heatsinks fell apart, so for the looks I ripped another one off


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;15189102*
> no other changes apart from boot settings (using M4 as first boot and disabling all other boots).


You may wanna try to disable iGPU if you don't use it? Just curious... on the other side I could try to enable it on my setup.
Quote:


> I hope the above gibberish makes some kind of sense


I think so... but you got it to work just fine now, right?


----------



## hellopi

nope, not working, have set cpu back to standard, just left ram at xmp. Need to have a good go on a day where I have more time.


----------



## maxmekker

For those who have been reading my post's:

So I have bothe vengeance sticks in, running 10 11 10 27 2t @ 1333. all auto. been great for an houer ore so.
I read over at asusrog forum about setting the DRAM Voltage manually to the required voltage for your memory and set VCCIO/SA manually to 1.10V

where do I find the vccio/sa setting ?


----------



## maxmekker

if not huge, activating the supreme fx sound drivers made a noticeably difference while playing world of tanks. A more base like rumble to the engine sound of my lÃ¸we. And I had some arty firing from behind me, wow, you could really tell the shell where flying over my head.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


nope, not working, have set cpu back to standard, just left ram at xmp. Need to have a good go on a day where I have more time.


Hmmm.. did you try 4.2? Should work but maybe you expect more than that and you may have to go manual. Could it be that you CPU is picky?

When you set to 4.6, the voltage adjust itself to 1.35 (IIRC) so you may give a try with 1.38 and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## GOTFrog

anyone got ROG Connect to work?

Manage to not have error 34 no more, for some reason The ROG connect switch needs to be on.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well crap







... did anyone even know *THIS* existed ?









http://support.asus.com/knowledge.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=Maximus IV GENE-Z&os=&hashedid=nKcJ3Ac58hWxiR0F


----------



## AppaTheBison

Hey guys, I have this motherboard, Gene Z. I'm trying to install the Antec 620 Cooler backplate onto the back of the motherboard. The instructions don't show how to install the backplate for 1155. Also, no matter how I align the Intel Backplate, the holes do not line up with holes on the motherboard. At best, I can get 3 of the holes to match up. Also, to the left of the back of motherboard, there is a little raised square thats raising my backplate off too high away from the motherboard, so it does not sit flush.

Since I noticed there are people in this thread which have this cooler and this MB, I'm wondering how you guys got the backplate on?

EDIT: I just saw a bunch of reviews on Newegg which says this cooler doesn't fit into socket 1155 without modding/trimming. Misleading product since it states clearly it works with 1155. Guess its refund time


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

TOM'sHARDWARE has a nice little article up









Building A Liquid-Cooled MicroATX Gaming Monster










Quote:


> Our experiment in microATX performance illustrates a few concepts that seam to have escaped many enthusiasts in recent years. The first of these is that you don't really need a big case to achieve stellar performance.


Can ANYONE guess what Motherboard they choose to use ? I'll give you *ONE* Guess!


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15197232*
> TOM'sHARDWARE has a nice little article up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building A Liquid-Cooled MicroATX Gaming Monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can ANYONE guess what Motherboard they choose to use ? I'll give you *ONE* Guess!


Yeah I saw that, looks really good and made me wanna buy a GENE-Z but due to budget concerns, can't.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15196644*
> Well crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... did anyone even know *THIS* existed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.asus.com/knowledge.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=Maximus IV GENE-Z&os=&hashedid=nKcJ3Ac58hWxiR0F


Holy mother of cows, there goes my work time. I will start to read asap.
this should be in paper form included in the box. Would have helped me troubleshooting alot.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15196219*
> anyone got ROG Connect to work?
> 
> Manage to not have error 34 no more, for some reason The ROG connect switch needs to be on.


I have, via the ASUS provided USB cable and using the white USB port. I just never found any reason to use it, so I reverted it to a normal USB port and am now enjoying 12 USB ports on this machine







(two from internal USB3 header). Which is the main reason why I bought it, lol.... (ran out of USB ports on my ASUS P8H67-I that was doing just fine, otherwise, I would of kept it).


----------



## hellopi

Hi appathebison, I just fitted this exact cooler to.the mobo yesterday, the back plate will got without modding using three larger of the two plastic 'rings' and no adapting. The raised bit on the back of the mobo is under the sticky pads, I just keefe to push down a little harder. The trick seemed to be to line up all four ' pillars' with the holes on the mobo at once, not put a couple in the holes and then try to line up the others.

Rhialto, I will try 4.2 and go from there. Do I still disable Pll settings?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;15197896*
> Rhialto, I will try 4.2 and go from there. Do I still disable Pll settings?


At 4.2 I believe Auto would do the job. It would be nice if you can also give another go @ 4.6 but with just a tad more voltage so we would know if it was the CPU preventing you to run like I do.


----------



## p3gaz_001

some pics of my Gene-Z

http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n516/p3gaz_001/Asus%20Maximus%20IV%20Gene-Z/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Latest BIOS update!

Copy paste in url
ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0902.zip

http://www.facebook.com/ASUS.Maximus.IV.GENE.Z


----------



## The_0ctogon

I made a thread about this problem already, but I might as well post about it here, too. I reseated my H60 yesterday now my Gene-Z won't post. It gets stuck on debug code 30, which means starting from s3 sleep state or something similar. Any ideas? It's not my RAM, as I've tried every slot with single sticks, and it's highly unlikely that all four of my sticks died at once.


----------



## maxmekker

just got a warnig about my MB being at 123 c. I know I read about that somewhere here but dont' remember what ore why. my Temp gun shows 50'ish .


----------



## maxmekker

SORTOFGRIM

Any info on the bios ? it's not on asus.com yet..

ohh , google:
0902 ]
----------------------
1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Latest BIOS update!

Copy paste in url
ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0902.zip

http://www.facebook.com/ASUS.Maximus.IV.GENE.Z

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/.../Capture-1.png


is that your facebook page? i just "liked" the page.... since i'm a new Gene-Z owner


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


is that your facebook page? i just "liked" the page.... since i'm a new Gene-Z owner


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Latest BIOS update!

Copy paste in url
ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0902.zip


Thanks man, I saw the 902 update appear for the P8P67 & P8Z68, but not the Gene. For those two boards I just mentioned, this BIOS supposedly also patches the S3 resume issue when using PLL Overvolt.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Thanks man, I saw the 902 update appear for the P8P67 & P8Z68, but not the Gene. For those two boards I just mentioned, this BIOS supposedly also patches the S3 resume issue when using PLL Overvolt.


Wait..... Is that the issue that I am experiencing? (Look a few posts up). If so, how do I fix it?


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*


Wait..... Is that the issue that I am experiencing? (Look a few posts up). If so, how do I fix it?


Were you using the PLL Overvolt option when your computer was working?


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Were you using the PLL Overvolt option when your computer was working?


Ayup. I was just starting to overclock the rig for the first time when this all started happening.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


some pics of my Gene-Z ... http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/...20IV%20Gene-Z/










p3gaz_001 ... I'm sorry but I can't add you to the owners club yet with that ... at a minimum I need a pic of your Gene-Z that also has a note with your OCN name next to the motherboard or box ... you see what others have done. As NICE as those photos on your photobucket page are, they could have just been loaded up off the web too ?
OR / post your CPU-Z validation link when you have it up and running.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Latest BIOS update!
Copy paste in url
ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0902.zip
http://www.facebook.com/ASUS.Maximus.IV.GENE.Z


OH GOODIE !!! More WORK for me







... will update it to the FRONT page later today/tonight.

*Edit*: *DONE *... also added a few more Useful links here and there ... Looks like _Gary [email protected]_ & _[email protected] _help maintain a couple threads over on *[H]ard|OCP Forums*, I added.


----------



## MrLinky

Okay, I flashed 902 (thanks again SortOfGrim!) and S3 resume (waking up from sleep) does indeed work with PLL Overvoltage enabled now.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*


Ayup. I was just starting to overclock the rig for the first time when this all started happening.


Well if you've cleared the CMOS then your board should be trying to load default values (meaning PLL Overvoltage is disabled and not your problem).

1. Inspect the cpu socket and the ram slots _very_ closely. Make sure every pin is perfectly straight and that there isn't a speck of dust in either.

2. Make sure stuff like the VRM heatsinks, PCH heatsink, and BIOS chip are seated properly. Loose heatsink could mean overheating and the WinBond chips are designed to be removed... it may have popped out slightly.

3. Try using the clear RTC Ram jumper (check page 2-2 of your manual).

4. If your motherboard just stops on a code and doesn't cycle or self-restart, hold down the Start button until it powers off... then press again to start again. This forces the "overclock failed!" recovery mode.

5. Last option before contacting ASUS would be to clear the CMOS, turn PSU off, hit the Start button on motherboard, and remove the motherboard battery. Put battery back in after an hour and try to start computer like normal.

Hope this helps! Also, when putting your cpu cooler on, don't over-tighten it; this can bend the board and cause all kinds of problems







.

Edit: One more thing: a dying hard drive can cause all sorts of seemingly unrelated issues. Try booting without any drives (HDD/SSD/DVD/etc).


----------



## roninmedia

What temperature would be alarming on the Gene-Z on 460GTX Hawks in SLI as I begin to OC them?

I have the Storm Sniper with the default fans and I will have an A70 on the CPU which I will OC to 4.5ghz (Being conservative first).

Open box Gene-Z for $140.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Well if you've cleared the CMOS then your board should be trying to load default values (meaning PLL Overvoltage is disabled and not your problem).

1. Inspect the cpu socket and the ram slots _very_ closely. Make sure every pin is perfectly straight and that there isn't a speck of dust in either.

2. Make sure stuff like the VRM heatsinks, PCH heatsink, and BIOS chip are seated properly. Loose heatsink could mean overheating and the WinBond chips are designed to be removed... it may have popped out slightly.

3. Try using the clear RTC Ram jumper (check page 2-2 of your manual).

4. If your motherboard just stops on a code and doesn't cycle or self-restart, hold down the Start button until it powers off... then press again to start again. This forces the "overclock failed!" recovery mode.

5. Last option before contacting ASUS would be to clear the CMOS, turn PSU off, hit the Start button on motherboard, and remove the motherboard battery. Put battery back in after an hour and try to start computer like normal.

Hope this helps! Also, when putting your cpu cooler on, don't over-tighten it; this can bend the board and cause all kinds of problems







.

Edit: One more thing: a dying hard drive can cause all sorts of seemingly unrelated issues. Try booting without any drives (HDD/SSD/DVD/etc).


Just tried all of those things (I'm running it completely bare on a cardboard box right now), in addition to trying the MemOK! button thing, and still no dice. I'm extremely frustrated by this. I tried a live chat with Asus, but their "engineer" stopped responding. Sent an email, hopefully that fares better.


----------



## tnhl1989

Finally took photos and made a few more changes to the system.

Add the MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 560 TI 2GB. Which in the future I'll SLI.

Also here are the photos of the computer all together and ready to be moved around.

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=5243

Updated to the 902 bios and that solve the problem I had with disabling PLL as well.

As for overclocking I set the 4.6, X.M.P. and disable PLL. However it kept on giving me a DSOD. So I tune the ratio from 46 to 45. That made the system run stable. The only thing now is that when I run intel burn test the processor reach about 75 on the second loop before I cancelled it. Not sure why it's going that high actually since the idle is around 40C. I'm still trying to see what other hickups I can turn to solve out of the board as I'm overclocking it.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15205726*
> As for overclocking I set the 4.6, X.M.P. and disable PLL. However it kept on giving me a DSOD. So I tune the ratio from 46 to 45. That made the system run stable.


I would try to set back to 46 but bump the voltage from 1.35 to 1.38

I'm quite happy mine works @1.336v (CPU-Z) when on load.
Quote:


> The only thing now is that when I run intel burn test the processor reach about 75 on the second loop before I cancelled it. Not sure why it's going that high actually since the idle is around 40C.


That's normal under air cooling, IBT put the processor in a situation that never really happen and 75C is nothing dangerous. But for water cooling I've seen lower...

You could probably idle around 36C if you apply the Offset settings I posted a few pages back.


----------



## tnhl1989

I have tried the offset but that never allowed me to fully boot into widows. It would stop as the four icons to make the windows logo.

As for cooling I'm using a h50 p/p and I'm sure the temp shouldn't even be that high in the first place.


----------



## luizzz R!

Hey there LA_Kings_Fans congrats for leading us, you trully deserved it
one of the reasons that made me mount my little system was this forum, could took lots of info and decide witch system to build. Ok, let´s get back to work:

the question is: WHAT ABOUT LAPPING THE CPU?

This guy made a ****$%ng mirror

insetad, our friend 1ceTr0n just took up some Q-tips









so, what´s about doing the lap, has anyone done it? I´ll use my system to graphic design and animation, such as photoshop and 3d softwares and I´m pretending to get into some nice 4,5Ghz on a higher profile (3,8Ghz on a "standard) with nice cool temps... here in brazil we got some crazy **** weather like 40ºC know from dec-march... so







better take care to don´t burn it al..

here goes my system (not yet completed, gonna send the pictures in a few weeks) PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ARGUE ABOUT THE RIG:

Maximus IV GENE-Z
CPU Intel i7 2600k
CPU Cooling Antec KÜHLER H₂O 920
Ram 4x4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 DD3
GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 580 1,5Gb sli

SSD OCZ VERTEX 3 120Gb Sata III 6Gb/s
External HD LaCie Rikiki Portable USB 3.0 1TB

Case uATX NZXT Vulcan
PSU OCZ ZX Series 1000w 80+ Gold

Cooling Intake: Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm 110 CFM / 19 dBA
Cooling Exaust: 2 Yate Loon 120mm x 20m Supersilent 44,5 CFM / 20.8 dBA
Cooling Exaust: Gelid Silent 9 PWM (Pulse-width modulation) 92x25mm 37,89 CFM / 11-23,5 dBA

thanks, mattes!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15207821*
> Hey there LA_Kings_Fans congrats for leading us, you trully deserved it


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15207821*
> the question is: WHAT ABOUT LAPPING THE CPU?
> This guy made a ****$%ng mirror
> insetad, our friend 1ceTr0n just took up some Q-tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, what´s about doing the lap, has anyone done it?


I dunno if you need to go to *THAT* kind of trouble unless you're an *EXTREME BENCHMARK* junkie and need the *COLDEST* GPU/best contact possible ... but even then there's debate as to is MIRROR finish better or is semi smooth w/ micro groves better ... notice Noctua does the semi smooth w/ micro groves ... so if you're just a basic user like ME at least ... I just gave the CPU a quick wipe before, applied the Silver Thermal Compound and attached my Noctua. That's my







on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15207821*
> I´ll use my system to graphic design and animation, such as photoshop and 3d softwares and I´m pretending to get into some nice 4,5Ghz on a higher profile (3,8Ghz on a "standard) with nice cool temps... here in brazil we got some crazy **** weather like 40ºC know from dec-march... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better take care to don´t burn it al..
> here goes my system (not yet completed, gonna send the pictures in a few weeks) PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ARGUE ABOUT THE RIG:
> 
> Maximus IV GENE-Z
> CPU Intel i7 2600k
> CPU Cooling Antec KÜHLER H₂O 920
> Ram 4x4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws 1600 DD3
> GPU EVGA GeForce GTX 580 1,5Gb sli
> SSD OCZ VERTEX 3 120Gb Sata III 6Gb/s
> External HD LaCie Rikiki Portable USB 3.0 1TB
> Case uATX NZXT Vulcan
> PSU OCZ ZX Series 1000w 80+ Gold
> Cooling Intake: Cooler Master Mega Flow 200mm 110 CFM / 19 dBA
> Cooling Exaust: 2 Yate Loon 120mm x 20m Supersilent 44,5 CFM / 20.8 dBA
> Cooling Exaust: Gelid Silent 9 PWM (Pulse-width modulation) 92x25mm 37,89 CFM / 11-23,5 dBA
> 
> thanks, mattes!


You should be able to reach something like that OC no problem ... many here have that or similar or even HIGHER as their 24/7 stable OC running rig







CHEERS to you guys !

As for your rig ... LOOKS AWESOME ! I would have picked another brand besides OCZ for my SSD, but ?







that's just one jerks opinion. And what the heck is a LaCie Rikiki ?







sounds funny & I've never heard of that ?







But everything else looks ROCKING SOLID !


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15207821*
> 
> the question is: WHAT ABOUT LAPPING THE CPU?
> 
> This guy made a ****$%ng mirror
> 
> insetad, our friend 1ceTr0n just took up some Q-tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, what´s about doing the lap, has anyone done it? I´ll use my system to graphic design and animation, such as photoshop and 3d softwares and I´m pretending to get into some nice 4,5Ghz on a higher profile (3,8Ghz on a "standard) with nice cool temps... here in brazil we got some crazy **** weather like 40ºC know from dec-march... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better take care to don´t burn it al..
> 
> thanks, mattes!


*Lapping is absolutely NOT worth it* unless you are going for insane overclocks on phase change or liquid nitrogen. I can hit 5.1 GHz without lapping anything, and that's on air cooling.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim;15200316*
> Latest BIOS update!
> 
> Copy paste in url
> ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/lga1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0902.zip
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ASUS.Maximus.IV.GENE.Z


Do you know what this new BIOS fixes or adds in terms of features?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15208648*
> do you know what this new bios fixes or adds in terms of features?


front page !


















Also, this BIOS supposedly also patches the S3 resume issue when using PLL Overvolt ... some more info towards the end of this thread today ... http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865


----------



## utnorris

Keep in mind also that lapping will void your warranty. The only reason you would want to lap a cpu is if you benched or your IHS was warped and you couldn't get a good contact otherwise. From all the 2500k's and 2600k's I have had I never felt the need to lap the processor. I use to back in my core2 duo days and that was more for the experience of doing it. I just don't find a need for now.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15208863*
> front page !


Thanks. I always just click on the last page of the thread in my user CP to stay up to date with the latest posts, so I never end up looking at the first page.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15208984*
> Keep in mind also that lapping will void your warranty. The only reason you would want to lap a cpu is if you benched or your IHS was warped and you couldn't get a good contact otherwise. From all the 2500k's and 2600k's I have had I never felt the need to lap the processor. I use to back in my core2 duo days and that was more for the experience of doing it. I just don't find a need for now.


I lapped my Athlon X2 back in the day. For all the effort it took, it only gave me a ~2-3C drop in temps. Not really worth it unless you're going for extreme overclocks.

I also tried removing the IHS on an Athlon 64...definitely would not recommend that as it's super easy to kill the CPU while re-mounting the heatsink (which is what happened with mine). Luckily Athlon 64s had gotten super cheap by then and a replacement was only $60.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15209290*
> Thanks. I always just click on the last page of the thread in my user CP to stay up to date with the latest posts, so I never end up looking at the first page.


You should ... this Guy I know







, he works really hard at keeping it updated and has really put a lot of time and effort into adding so much useful information to it ... and he's also rather modest too


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15209348*
> You should ... this Guy I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , he works really hard at keeping it updated and has really put a lot of time and effort into adding so much useful information to it ... and he's also rather modest too


Thanks for all your hard work. We definitely appreciate it!


----------



## JedixJarf

So... 2600k is now @ 5.2 on this little board. I love this thing... ROG connect is SO HANDY!


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm so jelly, my 2500k wont do 50x with under 1.5V witch is my limit on air seams good at 49 tho. Tomorrow night going to try upping bclk to 103, I really want 5GHz stable.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I dont' see that new BIOS as an official update, still just 0403. Also can't find that easy to use windows based BIOS flash utility either, DOS flashing is lame


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Never mind, got it figured out. Now to just test and see if this BIOS is stable


----------



## JedixJarf

Lol flash in Asus suite or from a thumb drive in te bios like I do since windows isn't on my box.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Ha sorry I heven't given any details about how to achieve it.

I'll give you instructions but only the changes required after applying my 3 steps OC guide. This mean I won't touch some settings that those who manually OC would actually look at.

1st mandatory step it set VCore Phase Control to Optimized under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control. This will unlock the Offset Mode option for CPU Voltage but before going back to select that option immediatly, change the VCore Load-line Calibration to 50%.

Now go back to main and select Offset Mode for CPU Voltage.
Offset Mode Sign to -
CPU Offset Voltage to 0.010

That's it. This works flawless for *my* Core i5-2500K @ 4.6GHz OC using the CPU Level Up option set to 4.6 (which take care of other settings). At idle using CPU-Z I read 0.992v and 1.336v full load.

I was able to run IBT at 'Higher' 5 pass without problem. As I'm writing this I'm running FurMark and IBT just for the fun of it.










*Results may be different for you or anyone!*



Tried your way, but i'm not getting any voltage drop like you, im not seeing this 0.992v anywhere. Am I supposed to have power saving features on in the BIOS?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


can't find that easy to use windows based BIOS flash utility either


God I hope your joking


----------



## aznguyen316

Hey guys.. quick question I have been using dvi out from my nvidia GPU and HDMI out from my mobo iGPU. I changed the setting in BIOS to boot from iGPU first and now I can't see the bios loading screen, it is just blank before showing the starting windows logo. Do I have to reset cmos to get it to reset back to pci-e? =(


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


Hey guys.. quick question I have been using dvi out from my nvidia GPU and HDMI out from my mobo iGPU. I changed the setting in BIOS to boot from iGPU first and now I can't see the bios loading screen, it is just blank before showing the starting windows logo. Do I have to reset cmos to get it to reset back to pci-e? =(


Just mash that delete button a bunch of times... Itll pop into bios


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*


Just mash that delete button a bunch of times... Itll pop into bios


hah worked, thanks I changed it back haha +rep


----------



## GOTFrog

So prime 95 blend test still running after 8 hours all workers still working highest temps were 81 with the d14 fans at lowest.

Multi at 49
Bclk 100
1.50V vcore
1.62 for pll
Vcore load line calibration at 75%
Can'tremember the rest

Any reason why everyone is saying not to play with bclk?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So prime 95 blend test still running after 8 hours all workers still working highest temps were 81 with the d14 fans at lowest.

Multi at 49
Bclk 100
1.50V vcore
1.62 for pll
Vcore load line calibration at 75%
Can'tremember the rest

Any reason why everyone is saying not to play with bclk?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


81C is quite high...bordering on unsafe for daily use. I'd increase fan speed or improve ventilation in your case.

For reference, my max temps in Prime95 @ 4.7 GHz are 64C with a D14.

You can increase BCLK, but at a high multiplier (45 and above), you'll probably only manage to get the BCLK to 102 or 103 MHz max before things start getting unstable. It's not really worth it for only a very small gain in clock speed.


----------



## GOTFrog

Daily use will never be this high that prime 95 I just want that 3 MHz from bclk to get me to 5GHz since I haven't managed to get 50 mul5i to work. Plus still haven't tweaked it properly.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Tried your way, but i'm not getting any voltage drop like you, im not seeing this 0.992v anywhere. Am I supposed to have power saving features on in the BIOS?[/IMG]


Yes, I meanI haven't touched anything else than what I wrote so EIST and such are enabled.

I think I will update to 0902 and see what happen, my 3 steps may become a 2 steps only OC guide. Will probably try to include the drop as an addendum.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I think I will update to 0902 and see what happen, my 3 steps may become a 2 steps only OC guide. Will probably try to include the drop as an addendum.


I quote myself, I know! Just wanted to report that it now works with default Internal PLL Overvoltage = Auto. What I mean is that it can resume from S3 sleep now.

BUT since I don't know what Auto actually does exactly and that with Disable it was woking fine, I'll keep mine Disabled. The less 'overvoltage' I can get, I'll take!


----------



## snakemed

Rhialto - Thanks for your insights as to BIOS 0902, PLL Overvoltage, S3 sleep, etc. I'm glad to hear BIOS 0902 fixes the S3 sleep problem many experienced. I am considering updating to 0902, as I am still using the original BIOS. I'm going to have to learn the process for the BIOS update though, since I haven't done one in a long time!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I quote myself, I know! Just wanted to report that it now works with default Internal PLL Overvoltage = Auto. What I mean is that it can resume from S3 sleep now.

BUT since I don't know what Auto actually does exactly and that with Disable it was woking fine, I'll keep mine Disabled. The less 'overvoltage' I can get, I'll take!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Yes, I mean I haven't touched anything else than what I wrote so EIST and such are enabled.

I think I will update to 0902 and see what happen, my 3 steps may become a 2 steps only OC guide. Will probably try to include the drop as an addendum.


----------



## hellopi

hmm, still can't oc to a stable 4.6, currently at 4.2 and running prime95 to test stability.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


hmm, still can't oc to a stable 4.6, currently at 4.2 and running prime95 to test stability.


Did you try to change CPU voltage from 1.35 to 1.38? When you select 4.6 it will default to 1.35 so try to bump it a bit.


----------



## hellopi

I will give that a go at some point this week, gonna check it runs fine at 4.2 for a few days first.

Ps, hopefully some photos will be attached to this post so I can finally join the owners club!
I say hopefully as I'm trying to upload and post from my phone.


----------



## hellopi

Hmm, didn't work...


----------



## hellopi

maybe this time it'll work...


----------



## slider162

I just ordered one of these.

Bitfenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter

http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix-internalusb-3-0-adapter.html

I'm going to see how well it works so I don't have to run the USB 3.0 cable out the back of the case.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;15216142*
> maybe this time it'll work...


hellopi,

As those pics certainly don't look like stock, I'll take you at your word, but could you follow up with a Pic that includes a shot w/ a Note next to the board w/ your OCN name on it ? or also a CPU-Z validation would be fine if not actually preferred







Thanks ....

BUT ... added







_hellopi_ as OWNER #99 ... only *ONE* more 'til *ONE HUNDRED !*























*Special Note :* to p3gaz_001 your pic's looked almost *too* professional and w/o any sign that you actually owned the board, at least here hellopi has it INSIDE a build and not like it could be downloaded off the Web ... but this opens up a chance for *YOU* to be *owner 100*







, get me a pic w/ OCN name also, or a valid CPU-Z.


----------



## JedixJarf

Trying not to order one open box from the egg right now for 139... must resist...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15216386*
> As those pics certainly don't look like stock, I'll take you at your word, but could you follow up with a Pic that includes a shot w/ a Note next to the board w/ your OCN name on it ? or also a CPU-Z validation would be fine if not actually preferred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ....


Technically I never posted a CPU-Z or adequate validation photos either.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider162;15216306*
> I just ordered one of these.
> 
> Bitfenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/bitfenix-internalusb-3-0-adapter.html
> 
> I'm going to see how well it works so I don't have to run the USB 3.0 cable out the back of the case.


Doesn't look very flexible..but looks can be deceiving. I'll eagerly wait the pix


----------



## SortOfGrim

So I installed my GTX260 (65nm) and it works fantastic (so far).
Only a bit worried about the heat.
This is idle:








I haven't logged the load temp yet but my room heats up pretty good


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15216621*
> Technically I never posted a CPU-Z or adequate validation photos either.


I'm a tougher task master than that previous OP/owner ... what a push over he was







just kidding










But your pics w/ custom W/C blocks, etc. would have been good for me too ... so are you saying you want to be removed from the list Ovlazek







?
/or that I should have added p3gaz_001, thus making hellopi #100 ?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15216764*
> I'm a tougher task master than that previous OP/owner ... what a push over he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your pics w/ custom W/C blocks, etc. would have been good for me too ... so are you saying you want to be removed from the list Ovlazek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> /or that I should have added p3gaz_001, thus making hellopi #100 ?


Hahaha yeah. I have been lying to everyone in this thread for months now about hardware that I never purchased. Ultimate commitment from a troll.


----------



## eyecrave

This ok for proof?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15216621*
> Technically I never posted a CPU-Z or adequate validation photos either.


me either yet... I only posted a question (though it did have pics of my water block parts etc.)

When I finally have time to finish the repin and sleeve job on my PSU (using an ozc POS while waiting) I am going to do a run for a 55 multi (not stable just an increase over the 53 boot and snapshot in my sig) and have LAKF update my front page owner sig...)

This little board rocks.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyecrave;15216870*
> This ok for proof? tinypic/link


YEP ... added







_eyecrave_ as OWNER *#100*









... we did it




























*ONE HUNDRED !*


----------



## ablearcher

Lol, I saw that little note in the owner's list a few days ago, was wondering who'd be the lucky, and likely unsuspecting, fellow


----------



## utnorris

Congrats.


----------



## AppaTheBison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellopi;15197896*
> Hi appathebison, I just fitted this exact cooler to.the mobo yesterday, the back plate will got without modding using three larger of the two plastic 'rings' and no adapting. The raised bit on the back of the mobo is under the sticky pads, I just keefe to push down a little harder. The trick seemed to be to line up all four ' pillars' with the holes on the mobo at once, not put a couple in the holes and then try to line up the others.
> 
> Rhialto, I will try 4.2 and go from there. Do I still disable Pll settings?


Thank you sir, I got it working finally and build complete. Now time to overclock CPU! Anyone have any suggestions for overclocking this motherboard? I'm not looking for anything higher than 4.6 ghz.


----------



## GOTFrog

woot http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison;15219738*
> Anyone have any suggestions for overclocking this motherboard? I'm not looking for anything higher than 4.6 ghz.


I see you are new here and haven't read much... read my sig below. Upgrade to the just released 0902 BIOS before.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison*


Thank you sir, I got it working finally and build complete. Now time to overclock CPU! Anyone have any suggestions for overclocking this motherboard? I'm not looking for anything higher than 4.6 ghz.


Read the Links under >>> *OVERCLOCKING* <<< on the *FRONT PAGE *... in particular for your case read, Rhialto's "_*Simple 3 step guide to OverClocking*_" ... so simple a Caveman could do it









*Oops *... I see Rhialto was able to remove a step w/ the *NEW BIOS *Update ... so now it's "_*Rhialto's Complete Idiot's Guide to Over-Clocking in just TWO STEPS !*_"









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


woot http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099


Another 5.0 MHz member Congrats !







... I'm gonna have to try me some o' that OC'ing someday


----------



## luizzz R!

hey guys need some help here..

gonna boost my gene-z with two gtx 580, but iÂ´m wondering wich PSU should handle better the overall power:









OCZ ZX Series 1000W 
CORSAIR AX850W

of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but canÂ´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so









IÂ´m going to push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM so... wich power setting should be the 'safer' and 'long-term resistant' to do it?

fire in the hole!









gonna problaby be the owner #101#
ordered de gene-z today


----------



## AppaTheBison

Hey LA King, thanks for the great 3 step ooverclocking guide! Here's what I ended up with, please let me know if these temperatures are ok or if I should drop down to 4.2ghz.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luizzz R!;15220393*
> hey guys need some help here..
> 
> gonna boost my gene-z with two gtx 580, but i´m wondering wich PSU should handle better the overall power:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ ZX Series 1000W
> CORSAIR AX850W
> 
> of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but can´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m going to push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM so... wich power setting should be the 'safer' and 'long-term resistant' to do it?
> 
> fire in the hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna problaby be the owner #101#
> ordered de gene-z today


850watt would probably work, but you would be pushing it's limit and making it strain whereas the 1000watt would still have a little breathing room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison;15220665*
> Hey LA King, thanks for the great 3 step ooverclocking guide! Here's what I ended up with, please let me know if these temperatures are ok or if I should drop down to 4.2ghz.


Temps look awesome.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luizzz R!*


hey guys need some help here..

gonna boost my gene-z with two gtx 580, but iÂ´m wondering wich PSU should handle better the overall power:









OCZ ZX Series 1000W 
CORSAIR AX850W

of course 1000w should be the 'best' option, but canÂ´t I handle the power with 850w? both of them are gold+ certified... so









IÂ´m going to push an I7 2600k 4,5ghz 4x4gb RAM so... wich power setting should be the 'safer' and 'long-term resistant' to do it?

fire in the hole!









gonna problaby be the owner #101#
ordered de gene-z today































Ax850. That is a quality psu.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Neuronion

Hello,

i am new in ASUS family and over-clocking. For my first PC built i choose ASUS Maximus GENE-Z and i am very impressed. Generally, my built is (i'll regist to member list with photos):

-Antec mini P-180
-ASUS Maximus GENE-Z
-Intel i5 - 2500K
-Noctua NH-C12P SE14
-Inno3D GTX 580 HAWK 1.5Gb
-Kingstone HyperX 2 x 4Gb
-Corsair HX750W

It is my first time over-clocking. So, i went to "AutoTune" from the asus bar. Then, in TurboV EVO i selected "EXTREME". Finally, the system ran all the tests and it stoped stable to 5Gz. 
My question is if this results are saved somewhere as a profile or i must do something else manually. And if there is a profile, where is it and how can i run it.

Please help me


----------



## hellopi

Hi guys, couple more pictures for you LA_Kings_fan.

I just updated to the latest bios, and figured what the hell, I'll try o'clocking to 4.6 with the new bios using the new and improved 2 step process. As you can see from the first thumbnail below I am now a very happy bunny!!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


p3gaz_001 ... I'm sorry but I can't add you to the owners club yet with that ... at a minimum I need a pic of your Gene-Z that also has a note with your OCN name next to the motherboard or box ... you see what others have done. As NICE as those photos on your photobucket page are, they could have just been loaded up off the web too ?
OR / post your CPU-Z validation link when you have it up and running.










hey thanks for the advice, i allready know that those pics wouldn't be usefull for adding me as owner, btw no problem, since the board is mine and i cant shot a pic with my name i'll do that, i appreciate you like my pics









----------
btw don't know if it was already already been said, but now are available! and i'm planning to get one of this!

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek...en-nickel.html










EDIT:

here we go! plz add me as owner!!! and today is my birthday too! +27!!! ehehhe!!!


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Another 5.0 MHz member Congrats !










What? There is 5GHz club? I think I'll give this a try just for the fun but rest assured I'll go back to 4.6 as I'm happy and more confortable with that.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


I just updated to the latest bios, and figured what the hell, I'll try o'clocking to 4.6 with the new bios using the new and improved 2 step process. As you can see from the first thumbnail below I am now a very happy bunny!!


I partially knew you probably touched other settings that were preventing 4.6 and when you flashed the new BIOS all settings became Default again so if you then only modified the 2 settings I was telling you, chance are it would work and it looks I was right.


----------



## GOTFrog

I really hate my cpu first time that I'm unlucky and get a low overclocker there's no way I'll be able to get a stable 5GHz. At 4.9 it needs 1.5V to be stable at 5 I automaticaly get 101 bsod tried to tweak my 4.9 ut even droping vcore 1 step gives me bsod. Damn I really wanted a low vcore 5GHz chip. Might try to play with the skews that helped alot on my q9550.

Ah well can't get licky with every cpu I buy.

Also I.got the fan headers to change fan speed on my d14 3 pin fans. Just go into bios and set fans to manual, I don't think that they really scale but they stay on lowest setting till I put some demand on cpu and then they increase speed.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhialto

Here we go, I made it! 5GHz proof



Had no idea what voltage to apply so it took me 3 restarts to boot into Windows. Note also that haven't stress tested it.

I'm now back at 4.6GHz which is perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I really hate my cpu first time that I'm unlucky and get a low overclocker there's no way I'll be able to get a stable 5GHz. At 4.9 it needs 1.5V to be stable


Funny, I just posted a screen of 5GHz.









Are you looking for 5GHz only to post a screenshot or you want to run 5GHz all day long? I would not recommend this.

Quote:



Also I.got the fan headers to change fan speed on my d14 3 pin fans. Just go into bios and set fans to manual


WHAT? I did triy this! Please go back into you BIOS and press F12 for a screenshot and post it here.

Is it really the CPU fan header? How did you test it, by listening or with a program reading RPM?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neuronion*


Hello,

i am new in ASUS family and over-clocking. For my first PC built i choose ASUS Maximus GENE-Z and i am very impressed. Generally, my built is (i'll regist to member list with photos):

-Antec mini P-180
-ASUS Maximus GENE-Z
-Intel i5 - 2500K
-Noctua NH-C12P SE14
-Inno3D GTX 580 HAWK 1.5Gb
-Kingstone HyperX 2 x 4Gb
-Corsair HX750W

It is my first time over-clocking. So, i went to "AutoTune" from the asus bar. Then, in TurboV EVO i selected "EXTREME". Finally, the system ran all the tests and it stoped stable to 5Gz. 
My question is if this results are saved somewhere as a profile or i must do something else manually. And if there is a profile, where is it and how can i run it.

Please help me










You can save the profile two ways, first is boot up into the bios and go to "Tools" and the "OC Profiles" and save it in one of the slots. The second way is through the Asus AISuite software, when you do the overclocking there is a place there to save the profile and it should save it to your bios for you.

Also, congrats on the overclock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


Hi guys, couple more pictures for you LA_Kings_fan.

I just updated to the latest bios, and figured what the hell, I'll try o'clocking to 4.6 with the new bios using the new and improved 2 step process. As you can see from the first thumbnail below I am now a very happy bunny!!


Congrats and yes it can be that easy.


----------



## hellopi

Hi Rhialto, after stress testing I got BSOD after about twenty minutes. I bumped up the voltage to 1.38 like you suggested previously and all now seems stable, ran prime95 for a couple of hours and am now playing Driver San Fran and all seems well.

What are safe mobo temps for this board? My CPU doesn't seem to go above 60 even at full load (god I love my antec 620 now I've actually managed to install the fan/rad. Wouldn't fit in my case by mere mm so I bought a 60-120mm fan adapter and have mounted the fan/rad to the rear outside of my case with the help of cable ties, and cut a hole next to it to run the cooler and pipes into the case).

The mobo temp itself seems to be going up to around 55-60. Is that ok?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellopi*


Hi Rhialto, after stress testing I got BSOD after about twenty minutes. I bumped up the voltage to 1.38 like you suggested previously and all now seems stable, ran prime95 for a couple of hours and am now playing Driver San Fran and all seems well.


Excellent news!

Quote:



The mobo temp itself seems to be going up to around 55-60. Is that ok?


Where do you read mobo temps? ASUS Ai Suite? I haven't installed it and I have no idea what the modo temp is... I don't know where is the sensor (I could probably find out in the manual) but I would guess that it should exceed ambiant temp a little bit so 55-60 seems a bit high but again like I said I don't know where is located the sensor AND I've read many time that ASUS Ai Suite is not very accurate if you happen to run 2 softwares that read sensors.


----------



## hellopi

Yup, in asus suite, I had a fan profile on, I turned the fans back onto full and soon dropped back to 37 ish on idle, may have to play around with custom fan settings instead of just using standard profile in asus fan controller


----------



## Smithingya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Finally! This information should be added to the 1st post.

For everyone having installation issues with AI Suite II,
I may have the solution for you.

When I tried running Setup.exe of AI Suite II or any application in the huge AI Suite II folder the setup would crash and nothing happen. This was puzzling for a long time but never insisted on the problem. Tonight I decided to find why this was happening. I *think* it is related to Win7 SP1 but unsure.

You need to patch the installation THEN you'll be able to install the package.

See http://support.asus.com/Search/KDeta...36FF6174CD&t=2

I hope this will be useful for some of you!


Thanks man, you really are a hero!







I was almost going to reinstall my whole windows installation!


----------



## LocutusH

Not really ON, but anyone knows, why deleting a folder with a LOT of small files gets slower and slower until it reaches 100%? Is this normal? (HDD)


----------



## toyz72

i just wanted to stop by and let you guys know i just ordered mine, should be here this week. i'll update pics when it arrives. looking forward to this build.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;15226212*
> Not really ON, but anyone knows, why deleting a folder with a LOT of small files gets slower and slower until it reaches 100%? Is this normal? (HDD)


HDDs get tanked by small files. Their favorites are large, squential, files. That's why SSD feel fast. They excel at small files (generally - some very old SSD were bad).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15222947*
> i appreciate you like my pics


Yep you take some HIGH quality looking pics those photobucket ones look professionaly done, which is why I needed to at least see one w/ your OCN name too.

Also







... why does your water Res look so much like a BONG ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15222947*
> EDIT: here we go! plz add me as owner!!! and today is my birthday too! +27!!! ehehhe!!!


You'll be added









and ...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neuronion;15222529*
> Hello,
> 
> i am new in ASUS family and over-clocking. For my first PC built i choose ASUS Maximus GENE-Z and i am very impressed. Generally, my built is (i'll regist to member list with photos):
> 
> -Antec mini P-180
> -ASUS Maximus GENE-Z
> -Intel i5 - 2500K
> -Noctua NH-C12P SE14
> -Inno3D GTX 580 HAWK 1.5Gb
> -Kingstone HyperX 2 x 4Gb
> -Corsair HX750W
> 
> It is my first time over-clocking. So, i went to "AutoTune" from the asus bar. Then, in TurboV EVO i selected "EXTREME". Finally, the system ran all the tests and it stoped stable to 5Gz.
> My question is if this results are saved somewhere as a profile or i must do something else manually. And if there is a profile, where is it and how can i run it.
> 
> Please help me


Neuronion, you filled in the Google Form to be added to the owners list, but yeah w/o a







pic of your rig/board/box with OCN name in it, or a valid CPU-Z I can't 'officially' add you yet, sorry mate.


----------



## hellopi

Aargh, BSOD again, returned to stock settings for now so my wife can play alice: madness returns instead of killing me...


----------



## snakemed

And how do you know it looks like a bong?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15227064*
> Yep you take some HIGH quality looking pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... _*why does your water Res look so much like a BONG*_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added


----------



## roninmedia

Anyone have an exact date the GEN3 versions of the ASUS mobos will be out?


----------



## 996gt2

*Saw this very detailed post comparing the power circuitry in the Maximus IV Extreme-Z and GENE-Z. If you look on Asus's web site you might be led into thinking that the power circuitry on the two are very similar (8+4+3 phase for Extreme, 8+4+2 phase for GENE), but they are apparently very different!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15226131*
> the gene-z and the extreme-z have TOTALLY different power circuitry. Let me explain for you since I do own a gene-z, and i was expecting the CopperMOSFETs, and Proadlizer capcitor, and Chil drivers, and a straight 8 phase pwm, but that isn't what you get.
> 
> First since ASUS has exclusivity with a 8-phase Chil VRM, you do get that, but since that PWm is only a 7+1 phase PWM, i fyou want to use that +1 phase you can't use 8 true phases just for CPU, you need another PWM. Anyways so 4 phases from that 8 phse PWm are used for the CPU cores, each phse goes to a power module, the power module has a phase doubler(w/frequency divider= maxPWM freq of 550khz compared to 1.X mhz on M4E) with two drivers in one tiny IC. So that allows them to double 4 phases into 8. Then the M4Gz uses the same MOSFETs, 3 actually per phases, just a copy of the P8P67-Deluxe which has 16 phases made of 3 MOSFETs per phase, TranchMOS to be exact, and the M4Gz uses the same amount and type per phase but only 8. Two lowside and one highside FET.
> 
> Next we move onto the inductors:
> yes they are the same, max 28A per phase, but extreme low DCR and ripple current. They are very nice inductors.
> 
> The output capacitors on the M4E costs a lot, that NEC Proadlizer polymer capacitor is so nice, but the M4Gz doesn't have it.
> 
> For the amount you spend on the M4Gz you get what you pay for, the M4E has a totally different VRM, even if ASUS wants you to think they are the same because of the identical inductors.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15219940*
> I see you are new here and haven't read much... read my sig below. Upgrade to the just released 0902 BIOS before.


So, I don't need to change that PLL voltage option then now?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15228326*
> And how do you know it looks like a bong?


From TV & internet of Course
















My only drug of choice is







, oh and a 5'6" hottie *Latina* with a smokin bod will get me addicted also I guess


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15229648*
> So, I don't need to change that PLL voltage option then now?


Well, the only reason why I changed from Auto to Disable was because I wanted to properly resume from S3 sleep. I tested it with 0902 and when on Auto the resume works just fine now.

But like I wrote in another post, I decided to keep it Disable because if I can avoid any 'overvolt' then I prefer that. ;-)


----------



## AppaTheBison

So I am using LAking's 3 step guide to 4.6ghz overclock. The problem is that my computer never "idles", its always at 4.6ghz even when I'm afk or light web browsing. Is there a way to fix this? Please let me know thanks!


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison;15229957*
> So I am using LAking's 3 step guide to 4.6ghz overclock. The problem is that my computer never "idles", its always at 4.6ghz even when I'm afk or light web browsing. Is there a way to fix this? Please let me know thanks!


You need to enable Intel Speedstep and C1E in BIOS. Also, you should be using offset VCore mode so that your VCore will decrease when you're at idle.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison;15229957*
> So I am using LAking's 3 step guide to 4.6ghz overclock. The problem is that my computer never "idles", its always at 4.6ghz even when I'm afk or light web browsing. Is there a way to fix this? Please let me know thanks!


Have you played with other settings before deciding to use the 3 steps (now 2 steps) OC guide? If so, there may be a setting that's causing this.

If you haven't flashed to 0902, I invite you to do so, that will reset all settings to defaults, then apply my 2 steps OC guide (read below).


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15229999*
> Have you played with other settings before deciding to use the 3 steps (now 2 steps) OC guide? If so, there may be a setting that's causing this.
> 
> If you haven't flashed to 0902, I invite you to do so, that will reset all settings to defaults, then apply my 2 steps OC guide (read below).


He just hasn't enabled Speedstep and C1E, that's all.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


He just hasn't enabled Speedstep and C1E, that's all.


No because by default they are on so that's why I asked if he changed any settings prior to applying my 3 steps OC.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


No because by default they are on so that's why I asked if he changed any settings prior to applying my 3 steps OC.


For me, the default setting for both was "auto". My CPU didn't downclock until I manually changed the settings to "enabled". Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## AppaTheBison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Have you played with other settings before deciding to use the 3 steps (now 2 steps) OC guide? If so, there may be a setting that's causing this.

If you haven't flashed to 0902, I invite you to do so, that will reset all settings to defaults, then apply my 2 steps OC guide (read below).


I've never done anything else in Bios, 3 steps was the only thing I ever did. What exactly is 0902? I just bought this motherboard 3 days ago, and updated it from the provided disk. Is there something else I should update?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison*


I've never done anything else in Bios, 3 steps was the only thing I ever did. What exactly is 0902? I just bought this motherboard 3 days ago, and updated it from the provided disk. Is there something else I should update?


Check in your BIOS to make sure Speedstep and C1E are actually enabled. Do that before you flash or update anything.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison*


I've never done anything else in Bios, 3 steps was the only thing I ever did. What exactly is 0902? I just bought this motherboard 3 days ago, and updated it from the provided disk. Is there something else I should update?


Well it's not mandatory but BIOS 0902 have just been released (http://www.facebook.com/ASUS.Maximus.IV.GENE.Z) and it support Ivy Bridge (I know nobody needs it now) and also fix the S3 resume problem related with Internal PLL overvoltage.

Well, my processor goes idle @ 1.6GHz and the only 3 settings I changed were the one in my signature. Try to enable what 996gt2 is telling you if it makes a difference.

I know that when I enter Windows, it needs about 20 seconds before I see it goes idle (like if it's performing other tasks in the background or something). I guess you waited long enough?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AppaTheBison*


So I am using LAking's 3 step guide to 4.6ghz overclock. The *problem *is ....


Hmmmm, how come when it WORKS







, it's _Rhialto's_ 3 step guide to OC'ing







but when it fails and people can't do it,







it's _LA_Kings_Fan's_ guide







even when I always give _Rhialto _the original credit for coming up with and posting it.









sigh


----------



## AppaTheBison

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## AppaTheBison

EDIT: 996GT's suggestion worked! Idling now. Thank you everyone who assisted me, I love this motherboard, such an easy overclocking experience!

And sorry LA_King_Fan, in my heart I know its Rhialto's guide


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15229999*
> Have you played with other settings before deciding to use the 3 steps (now 2 steps) OC guide? If so, there may be a setting that's causing this.
> 
> If you haven't flashed to 0902, I invite you to do so, that will reset all settings to defaults, then apply my 2 steps OC guide (read below).


Tried the idle vcore steps you updated and two things:

1. Vcore loadline at 50% makes my screen go bezerk, corrupts my video card feed someone, I had to go to 75% to even past POST

2. Still not getting lower vcore according to CPU-Z


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Tried the idle vcore steps you updated and two things:

1. Vcore loadline at 50% makes my screen go bezerk, corrupts my video card feed someone, I had to go to 75% to even past POST

2. Still not getting lower vcore according to CPU-Z


In order to get lower VCore @ idle you need to have two things enabled:

1) Offset VCore mode
2) C1E


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Those are pretty much my temps at 4.6 with Dark Knight HSF on Turbo fan mode using AS5


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


In order to get lower VCore @ idle you need to have two things enabled:

1) Offset VCore mode
2) C1E



He didn't say an ything about Offset Vcore, just CPU Voltage at offset instead of manual


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Those are pretty much my temps at 4.6 with Dark Knight HSF on Turbo fan mode using AS5











Your VCore seems low for 4.6 GHz. Have you stress-tested to make sure it's actually stable at those settings? 12 Hours of Prime95 is the standard test for stability.

If you have stress tested and your system does pass 12 hours of Prime95 at that VCore, then you have a very good chip!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Your VCore seems low for 4.6 GHz. Have you stress-tested to make sure it's actually stable at those settings? 12 Hours of Prime95 is the standard test for stability.

If you have stress tested and your system does pass 12 hours of Prime95 at that VCore, then you have a very good chip!



If it runs my games without crashing, which it has with no issues, I call it a success.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


If it runs my games without crashing, which it has with no issues, I call it a success.


But does it stay on while idling all night? Or bsod?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


But does it stay on while idling all night? Or bsod?

Sent from my iPhone



Not that i've seen so far


----------



## Synomenon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roninmedia*


Anyone have an exact date the GEN3 versions of the ASUS mobos will be out?


What's this GEN3 version? I just noticed it on the ASUS support site too when looking for the latest BIOS.

It's listed as, "Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3".


----------



## subnet

Same board, but now with PCIe 3.0 support.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Yesterday: watching tv serie -> black screen, mouse responsive-> *BSOD*-> restart-> Post (took too long) -> error: No Boot Disk found..








restart-> EFI showed OS disk not found.








As I was too tired I figured I'll investigate it tomorrow.

Today: start PC-> POST-> Windows 7









First time I had this with the Corsair SATA3 ssd, I hope it's not a harbinger for


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Tried the idle vcore steps you updated and two things:

1. Vcore loadline at 50% makes my screen go bezerk, corrupts my video card feed someone, I had to go to 75% to even past POST

2. Still not getting lower vcore according to CPU-Z


1. Weird... 50% works well here but I will change it for 75%, it's likely it will work for more people anyway.

2. offset mode is enabled and it does not lower to 1v when idle @ 1.6GHz?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Yesterday: watching tv serie -> black screen, mouse responsive-> *BSOD*-> restart-> Post (took too long) -> error: No Boot Disk found..








restart-> EFI showed OS disk not found.








As I was too tired I figured I'll investigate it tomorrow.

Today: start PC-> POST-> Windows 7









First time I had this with the Corsair SATA6 ssd, I hope it's not a harbinger for










Have you updated the SSD with the latest FW? I know a lot of the Sandforce 2 based drives were having issues with BSOD's, so check out the latest FW to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## l3p

I guess it's available now


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Yesterday: watching tv serie -> black screen, mouse responsive-> *BSOD*-> restart-> Post (took too long) -> error: No Boot Disk found..








restart-> EFI showed OS disk not found.








As I was too tired I figured I'll investigate it tomorrow.

Today: start PC-> POST-> Windows 7









First time I had this with the Corsair SATA6 ssd, I hope it's not a harbinger for










I had similar experience when i switched out my X25m for Crucial M4, just watching movies i got random resets, in my case wasn't the ssd, still dont know what was it, but i switch back to the x25m and still had 2 random restarts, so i just unplug all stuff and re seated everything, one thing that might been, still not sure was the case plugs (reset, power, hdd, etc) three of them were extremely close, so i just turn 2 of them (the ones that didnt have polarity) so plastic is facing between each other, so metal wont make contact, still today i don't know what was wrong, but after re connecting everything again, its been working fine for couple of weeks now.


----------



## snakemed

Welcome to leadership my friend!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Hmmmm, how come when it WORKS







, it's _Rhialto's_ 3 step guide to OC'ing







but when it fails and people can't do it,







it's _LA_Kings_Fan's_ guide







even when I always give _Rhialto _the original credit for coming up with and posting it.









sigh


----------



## snakemed

The waterblocks look great!









Makes me want a set, but H20 cooling isn't in my budget for this build...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


I guess it's available now


----------



## SortOfGrim

Just to be safe I installed the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver. Still strange that it happened after so many weeks..because my previous ssd (an OCZ SATA3) died(?) after just 2 hours.

@Abula, checked all cables. It was the first thing I did. But all was fine.

Spooky..


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l3p*


I guess it's available now












Where are these select retailers for this Gen3?


----------



## 996gt2

Finally got everything dialed in at 4.7 GHz:

10.5 Hours Prime stable without a hitch:


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Finally got everything dialed in at 4.7 GHz:

10.5 Hours Prime stable without a hitch:










I personally prefer 4.6 @ 1.33v than 4.7 @ 1.416v. That's only a 100MHz difference and it's only in benchmark programs you'll see some numbers difference.

See what I achieved at 1.424v. Of course I haven't stress tested it, it was only to be among those who made it there at least once.


----------



## l3p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roninmedia*


Where are these select retailers for this Gen3?


Try http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roninmedia*


Where are these select retailers for this Gen3?


The picture is not a GEN3, it's only to show waterblocks...


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I personally prefer 4.6 @ 1.33v than 4.7 @ 1.416v. That's only a 100MHz difference and it's only in benchmark programs you'll see some numbers difference.

See what I achieved at 1.424v. Of course I haven't stress tested it, it was only to be among those who made it there at least once.










I think 1.416V is fine for 24/7 use, especially since I have a D14 and my max load temp in Prime95 never exceeds 68C at 4.7 GHz. Besides, I'll probably be upgrading this rig in 2-3 years anyway.

There's a big difference (in VCore needed) between booting into windows and 10+ hour Prime stable, btw.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia;15235051*
> Where are these select retailers for this Gen3?


To avoid further confusion ... l3p was posting a Pic of his EK CPU water block cover & MOSFet cover for the GENE-Z ... the Gene-Z/GEN3 boards aren't out YET.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15235634*
> I think 1.416V is fine for 24/7 use, especially since I have a D14 and my max load temp in Prime95 never exceeds 68C at 4.7 GHz. Besides, I'll probably be upgrading this rig in 2-3 years anyway.
> 
> There's a big difference (in VCore needed) between booting into windows and 10+ hour Prime stable, btw.


^^^this

That said there are a couple of peeps who have hit 5ghz stable at much less voltages. The one click OC is nice and all, but if you have a good chip you can lower your voltages by a bit and stay stable, or push that multi higher









Also a unstable chip may be fine through gaming and may not present a bsod, but it also may not perform as well as a lower clocked stable chip.


----------



## GOTFrog

Im so jealous of you guys with low volts chips,

Those block look freaking sexy, wished I could go that route.


----------



## magic8ball88

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum (if you couldn't already tell)

I joined because I'm starting my board and I wanted a forum to talk about computers since I'll finally have a good one haha.

Just had to say, can't wait for the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3. As soon as that comes out I'm buying all of my components. I have my PSU (Corsair TX750) and my case (Antec twelve hundred) and I ordered my CPU a few days ago (2600K)

I am dying for Asus to release this thing. I've been waiting to do my build for several months now and when I was finally ready to pull the trigger I find out a new line of boards is coming out. It would be stupid to buy an old board at this point (the CPU is already old enough haha)


----------



## Slow*Jim

Bios 0902 officially up on the Asus support page. Looks like they are labeling it a BETA bios though. No real info in the changelog

Maximus IV Gene-z 0902 BIOS
1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Int...ENEZ/#download


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*


Hey guys. I'm new to the forum (if you couldn't already tell)

I joined because I'm starting my board and I wanted a forum to talk about computers since I'll finally have a good one haha.

Just had to say, can't wait for the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3. As soon as that comes out I'm buying all of my components. I have my PSU (Corsair TX750) and my case (Antec twelve hundred) and I ordered my CPU a few days ago (2600K)

I am dying for Asus to release this thing. I've been waiting to do my build for several months now and when I was finally ready to pull the trigger I find out a new line of boards is coming out. It would be stupid to buy an old board at this point (the CPU is already old enough haha)


Well while you're certainly welcome to join in and talk with us ... this thread is for the ASUS ROG *Maximus IV GENE-Z68 *& Z68/Gen3 ... *not *the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3







Just so you know









The P8Z68 guys are over here = http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...es-owners.html


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Well while you're certainly welcome to join in and talk with us ... this thread is for the ASUS ROG *Maximus IV GENE-Z68 *& Z68/Gen3 ... *not *the P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3







Just so you know









The P8Z68 guys are over here = http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...es-owners.html


Lol now I feel dumb... How's that for a first post haha. I thought this thread was for all the z68 Asus boards haha.


----------



## S2000Gan

should get a Gene-z!


----------



## stasio

MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-1904
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-1904.zip
Maximus-IV-Extreme-Z-ASUS-0706
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-0706.zip
MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0706
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-0706.zip


----------



## glide 1

stasio - besides enabling support for Next Gen 22nm Processors, are there other changes you know of in this bios update? Asus site still has the 0902 as the official bios.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download

anyone try this already?


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2000Gan;15244418*
> should get a Gene-z!


Naw. They have more features than I need, they're expensive and they aren't blue


----------



## p3gaz_001

edit


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio;15245109*
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-0706.zip


Thanks stasio! I stalk the P67/Z68 BIOS collection thread over at hwbot.org and I thought I recognized your name







.

EDIT: I can't flash this rom... it keeps saying "image outdated"


----------



## tranzeagle

Well I would like to be add to the group.


















I hope that works as I have taken them from my facebook page.

To the note about the can't update. I get that as well. I can't seem to get the 706 update to work with the 902 file.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;15247642*
> stasio - besides enabling support for Next Gen 22nm Processors, are there other changes you know of in this bios update? Asus site still has the 0902 as the official bios.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download
> 
> anyone try this already?


Yes, I've been on 0902 for almost a week now. It's quite nice and enables recovery from S3 sleep even with PLL overvoltage enabled.


----------



## NorCa

I see redZ all over!


----------



## MrLinky

Okay, i'm stuck here; can anybody currently on 0902 flash any other bios? The UEFI EZ flash utility, DOS bupdater.exe and Windows Asus Update all give some error message about any other bios rom being older.

The Windows Asus Update program has the option to flash older bioses when downloading directly from Asus, but it's downloading at 0.5kB/s







.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15249154*
> Okay, i'm stuck here; can anybody currently on 0902 flash any other bios? The UEFI EZ flash utility, DOS bupdater.exe and Windows Asus Update all give some error message about any other bios rom being older.
> 
> The Windows Asus Update program has the option to flash older bioses when downloading directly from Asus, but it's downloading at 0.5kB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just download the bios you want and use that with the windows updater, I've used it 4 times like that with no issues. Now on 902 and loving it.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15248963*
> Yes, I've been on 0902 for almost a week now. It's quite nice and enables recovery from S3 sleep even with PLL overvoltage enabled.


Thanks, and thats good to know about the sleep issue being fixed. I have been on the 0403 bios ever since and thought i got sleep to work at first but did not, and just disabled it altogether.

I just want clarification as to which bios version is actually the latest. The taiwan site below shows the 0706 to be the latest, but the numbering is strange. This is probably why people who have updated to the 0902 cannot flash to 0706??

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15249767*
> Just download the bios you want and use that with the windows updater, I've used it 4 times like that with no issues. Now on 902 and loving it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


The question was, now that you (or anybody else, for that matter) are running 0902, can you flash a differnet BIOS rom?

I'm using 0902 but want to try out the newer 0706 rom that was released today... however, nothing will let me "downgrade". The newest 0706 doesn't flash, the latest official 0403 doesn't flash, the previous beta 0650 doesn't flash, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glide 1;15249896*
> This is probably why people who have updated to the 0902 cannot flash to 0706??


Correct, but in the past i've been able to switch between older and newer BIOSes without any problems. Asus will be putting 0706 on their websites on the 12th, most likely as the newest official/stable (replacing 0403).


----------



## maxmekker

well again the machine is playing with me. 
It's been working like a dream all week now, playing crysis2/world of tanks alot in the weekend and running Heaven bench marks etc
Today, after work it was all good.reading my mail amd surfing a bitt. Off to see the kid do a soccer match, come home,and turn it on again a few houers later, and straight to error 53 again.(mem error) Enter bios.
try the xmp, and it just starts and shut's off right away. Enter bios, all auto. boot's to the windows logo,then stops. Reset, set voltage from auto to 1,50 and it goes blu screen on me again. So enter bios .press F5, and manually sett 1333 as speed and timings to 10 11 10 27 2t, and here I am.

cpu now shows 669 mhz and 9 11 10 22 2t as timing. I don't know If I can take it anymore, it's so unstable compared to my old system.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Max,








You don't happen to live in *THIS* house*** do you ?









... either that or do you have *THESE *guys* as your pets ?









Because MAN I SWEAR, it's looking like we need to perform an *EXORCISM *on your Computer my Friend ?









*** Amityville Horror House btw for those that don't get the joke








*** Gremlins btw for those that don't get the joke again


----------



## Specialist2

Hi All I have my board coming this week, I need advise on Case + cooler, i want quiet to have chosen the Fractal-Design mini, but not sure which cool to go for

ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm
Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Liquid Cooler

I want to keep a red/black colour scheme

Rest of build will be;

i7 2600k
120gb Corsair Force 3 SSD x 2
Nvidia 2 x 560Ti
8 or 16GB Vengence DDR3
Corsair Modular 750W PSU

Feedback welcome


----------



## zlojack

I've been tinkering with my board the past few days and trying to get it to overclock, which is more of a challenge than I thought.

I had to do more than just set it to 4.6 in bios, since that just netted me blue screens.

First thing was to get myself LinX and OCCT, as well as Prime95.

I'll preface by saying that I've never been a fan of using "Auto" on any bios setting, as they sometimes can be finicky and give weird results. I've overclocked Asus, EVGA, Gigabyte and other boards many times in the past 5 years and I've never been a fan of using Auto unless I don't know what the setting means.

I used the 4.2GHz preset voltages in the bios as a guide and then went into Windows, using LinX to test my overclock for 5 passes at 1.3v.

For these tests, I leave my RAM at 1333 and AUTO timings, which allows me to focus on overclocking the CPU speed.

Once that passed, I went back into my bios and bumped the multiplier by one, keeping voltage set the same. I did this and found that, at 4.3, LinX failed, so I bumped the voltage up to 1.32v in bios and tried again. This passed, so I bumped to 4.4, which failed. After that I went to 1.34 and ran my 5 passes at 4.4, which passed. I moved on to 4.5GHz, which did pass at 1.35, so I bumped to 4.6GHz, which didn't pass.

At this point, I am not too concerned with going over 1.35v and 4.5GHz is a satisfactory overclock for me, so I decided to do more testing. I put the 4.5GHz through 25 passes of LinX and 12 hours of OCCT, both of which passed, which is satisfactory for me as a solid overclock.

Having completed the CPU overclock, I tested my RAM, which is Mushkin Ridgeback Redlines rated to run at 2133 9-11-10-28 1T at 1.65v. I can get them to run at their rated speed, but I need to drop the CPU down to 3.7GHz. As soon as I try to change my RAM from anything other than 1333 9-9-9-24 1T with my CPU at 4.5GHz, my system won't post.

My question is: does anyone have any experience with overclocking the RAM on this board with an i5 2500k? Am I expecting too much from the memory controller? Should I just stick to lower rated RAM?

Any advice on which settings to tweak to get more out of the RAM?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maxmekker

haha, that's some funnt sh... right there.

nahh, I've just been playing C2 for an hour ore 2 now, now hickups. It's so strange this thing. Nice 4a week, then I have to argue with for 20 minut's to get it to boot again. hmmm
and as soon i temper with the timings, bada bing ,no post.

Am I right to belive that if I set the volt to 1,5, timing to 999242t and speed to 1600,I should be god to go? Not so bother about having it at 1333, but I should be abel to get it up to 1600 right ?


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


So...365 pages and the best overclocking advice on this board from Overclock.net is "use the presets from the bios"?

What's happened to this place?

I've been tinkering with my board the past few days and trying to get it to overclock, which is more of a challenge than I thought, considering the advice in this thread.

My methodology was a bit more robust than "set it to 4.6 in bios", since that just netted me blue screens.

First thing was to get myself LinX and OCCT, as well as Prime95.

I'll preface by saying that I've never been a fan of using "Auto" on any bios setting, as they sometimes can be finicky and give weird results. I've overclocked Asus, EVGA, Gigabyte and other boards many times in the past 5 years and I've never been a fan of using Auto unless I don't know what the setting means.

I used the 4.2GHz preset voltages in the bios as a guide and then went into Windows, using LinX to test my overclock for 5 passes at 1.3v.

For these tests, I leave my RAM at 1333 and AUTO timings, which allows me to focus on overclocking the CPU speed.

Once that passed, I went back into my bios and bumped the multiplier by one, keeping voltage set the same. I did this and found that, at 4.3, LinX failed, so I bumped the voltage up to 1.32v in bios and tried again. This passed, so I bumped to 4.4, which failed. After that I went to 1.34 and ran my 5 passes at 4.4, which passed. I moved on to 4.5GHz, which did pass at 1.35, so I bumped to 4.6GHz, which didn't pass.

At this point, I am not too concerned with going over 1.35v and 4.5GHz is a satisfactory overclock for me, so I decided to do more testing. I put the 4.5GHz through 25 passes of LinX and 12 hours of OCCT, both of which passed, which is satisfactory for me as a solid overclock.

Having completed the CPU overclock, I tested my RAM, which is Mushkin Ridgeback Redlines rated to run at 2133 9-11-10-28 1T at 1.65v. I can get them to run at their rated speed, but I need to drop the CPU down to 3.7GHz. As soon as I try to change my RAM from anything other than 1333 9-9-9-24 1T with my CPU at 4.5GHz, my system won't post.

My question is: does anyone have any experience with overclocking the RAM on this board with an i5 2500k? Am I expecting too much from the memory controller? Should I just stick to lower rated RAM?

Any advice on which settings to tweak to get more out of the RAM?

Thanks in advance!


There's alot of setting with witch to tinker, I've been playing around with alot of settings to try and get 5Ghz stable with less than 1.5v but alas nothing will work.

I can't remember witch ones I played with just like that,since I'm on my phone right now.

Is your ram in the compatible list for theis board, also try updating your bios to the latest I was. Having issues with my ram on 403 but after update no more issues.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tranzeagle*


Well I would like to be add to the group.
IMG's
I hope that works as I have taken them from my facebook page.


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Ah, I see what happened, my picture was hosted on my website, which I was in the process of moving. Was wondering why I wasn't on the list







.
Will upload again whenever I get home in the next few days.


NateN34, don't forget you still need to do this, we'd like to see those pics of your build too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Specialist2*


Hi All I have my board coming this week, I *need advise on Case + cooler*, i want quiet to have chosen the *Fractal-Design mini*, but not sure which cool to go for

ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm
*Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Liquid Cooler*

I want to keep a *red*/*black *colour scheme

Rest of build will be;
i7 2600k
120gb Corsair Force 3 SSD x 2
Nvidia 2 x 560Ti
8 or 16GB Vengence DDR3
Corsair Modular 750W PSU

Feedback welcome


The Fractal-Design mini seems to be a *GREAT *case, and has alot of guys using it and/or looking at it within this group, I think it's a *WINNER*.

And I'd go with the Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Liquid Cooler, between your options there ... however, you have A LOT of other CORSAIR products in your build, why not the Corsair H80 or H100 *?*


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


So...365 pages and the best overclocking advice on this board from Overclock.net is "use the presets from the bios"?

What's happened to this place?


Maybe it's because SB has only 2 settings to adjust for low overclocks: core voltage and the multiplier







. There aren't any tricks or advice when it's that simple.

As for your ram (which is making you unstable, not your cpu overclock), what model do you have? A lot of pre-Sandy Bridge ram doesn't work very well on P67/Z68 chipsets and you may need to loosen timings and/or raise the voltage.

I had Hypers that did 7-7-7 @ 2000MHz and 8-8-8 @ 2200MHz on X58 but were very unstable at anything over 1866MHz on my Z68 boards.


----------



## MrLinky

Woot! Okay, after a lot of researching i've figured out how to flash older roms and I am finally running 0706







. I used AMI's Aptio program and it couldn't be easier. If anyone else is interested, I can write up a little how-to with links (after work tonight).

Anywho, the release notes for 0706 say improved memory and system stability. Gonna do some testing tonight and hopefully hit 2133MHz on my ram







.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


My question is: does anyone have any experience with overclocking the RAM on this board with an i5 2500k? Am I expecting too much from the memory controller? Should I just stick to lower rated RAM?


I would have started the other way around... Forst you need to use the X.M.P. profile which will set all the timings and voltage according to what the memory maker guarantee to work. It's a bonified SPD if you are familiar with that.

Then I would try OCing the CPU. There is many settings to play with and you should use the link to the OC guide on the RoG forums (see 1st post).


----------



## ablearcher

Of course, the normal tweaking (lower volts never hurt) and OC stability testing still apply.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Maybe it's because SB has only 2 settings to adjust for low overclocks: core voltage and the multiplier







. There aren't any tricks or advice when it's that simple.

As for your ram (which is making you unstable, not your cpu overclock), what model do you have? A lot of pre-Sandy Bridge ram doesn't work very well on P67/Z68 chipsets and you may need to loosen timings and/or raise the voltage.

I had Hypers that did 7-7-7 @ 2000MHz and 8-8-8 @ 2200MHz on X58 but were very unstable at anything over 1866MHz on my Z68 boards.


RAM is in my system. Mushkin 2x4GB 2133. It's brand new.

Sorry if I came across as rude, I was just a bit incredulous. There's got to be more to it than two settings









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


I would have started the other way around... Forst you need to use the X.M.P. profile which will set all the timings and voltage according to what the memory maker guarantee to work. It's a bonified SPD if you are familiar with that.

Then I would try OCing the CPU. There is many settings to play with and you should use the link to the OC guide on the RoG forums (see 1st post).


I have been on the ROG forums as well, so I'll keep trying. I've also checked in with Mushkin, though they think I might be using the wrong bios.
I suppose I could try using the XMP and then trying to push the CPU up, but I suspect I'll get the same issues. I can get 3.7 out of the CPU with the RAM at the XMP settings.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Maybe it's because SB has only 2 settings to adjust for low overclocks: core voltage and the multiplier







. There aren't any tricks or advice when it's that simple.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


RAM is in my system. Mushkin 2x4GB 2133. It's brand new.

Sorry if I came across as rude, I was just a bit incredulous. There's got to be more to it than two settings









I have been on the ROG forums as well, so I'll keep trying. I've also checked in with Mushkin, though they think I might be using the wrong bios.
I suppose I could try using the XMP and then trying to push the CPU up, but I suspect I'll get the same issues. I can get 3.7 out of the CPU with the RAM at the XMP settings.


There are of course settings to help you lower your voltage and gain stability.

I am not on my rig right now, but I have been playing with PLL, LLC, VCCSA, and maybe a couple others. I still am not fully stable for the 5ghz or the 5.2 ghz runs I am trying for so I am not the best to be getting advice from yet... (been just playing around so far by seeing if I can drop pll to boot into 5.5 @ a decent voltage as I wouldnt mind dong a SPi run at that as well when my PSU is back in my case)

That said look for the Sandy Stable Club and read up on some of the posts and guides by munaim1. Also there is a bunch of knowledge in that thread and people who would likely help if you ask

edit: cant help with the ram though as I havent even touched mine in bios yet


----------



## zlojack

Thanks. Time to start reading, I guess, though from what I gather, I'd probably be fine with 1600 on the RAM and just go with it. Too bad I didn't research the RAM as much as I should have, but that's life, I guess.

At this point, it probably won't make much of a difference.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Post some Pics of your Rig or a CPU-Z validation zlojack, and we'll add you to our club.









And as far as OC'ing ... well if *THREE */ now *TWO* {w/ the _New Updated BIOS_} Steps is ALL you *NEED *to do to accomplish a 4.6 - 4.8 GHz OC depending on your chip ... then *WHY *would you want to make it any more difficult than need be ? And if you're an experienced OC'er I gave links and a YouTube vid for those wanting to push the *5.0*+ GHz and beyond envelope







on the FRONT PAGE ... what more did you want ?


----------



## snakemed

Dude, this is too easy of a recommendation for me to make... get a Corsair Hydro series cooler for your Arc Mini - I got one for mine (see the system info in my signature)!









I have an H60 set-up in a push-pull exhaust configuration. The H80 was just out when I made my purchase, so I bought mine at a very discounted price. If I was buying today, I'd get an H80 since it is designed with push-pull fans and has a better radiator. If you really want to go all out... get an H100 and set it up to exhaust through the top of the case.

So, I guess, if I had to choose between your two options, I'd get the KUHLER H2O 620









Your color scheme will work with the components you listed too. The Vengeance memory comes in either black or red, the PSU is all black (sheathing, wires and connectors). The Arc Mini also includes some white (fans and slot covers) that will work with the lettering on the Corsair Hydro heatsink lettering. Post pics when you get it built!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Specialist2*


Hi All I have my board coming this week, I need advise on Case + cooler, i want quiet to have chosen the Fractal-Design mini, but not sure which cool to go for

ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-R 135mm
Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Liquid Cooler

I want to keep a red/black colour scheme

Rest of build will be;

i7 2600k
120gb Corsair Force 3 SSD x 2
Nvidia 2 x 560Ti
8 or 16GB Vengence DDR3
Corsair Modular 750W PSU

Feedback welcome


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Post some Pics of your Rig or a CPU-Z validation zlojack, and we'll add you to our club.









And as far as OC'ing ... well if *THREE */ now *TWO* {w/ the _New Updated BIOS_} Steps is ALL you *NEED *to do to accomplish a 4.6 - 4.8 GHz OC depending on your chip ... then *WHY *would you want to make it any more difficult than need be ? And if you're an experienced OC'er I gave links and a YouTube vid for those wanting to push the *5.0*+ GHz and beyond envelope







on the FRONT PAGE ... what more did you want ?


Overclocking is never a simple thing for a stable 24/7, regardless of how many fancy features these companies put into their bios and their motherboards. At the end of the day, having control over my settings and dialling my overclock in so it's where I want it to be is why I do this. If two steps worked, then I would be all set, wouldn't I? When something sounds too good to be true, it generally is.

But that's not the way it works. I set my preset to 4.6 and did a stability test and within less than 10 minutes I got an error. I have read other users in this thread with the same problem, so the information is incomplete. Sure, every chip is different and there is no question that they are making things easier for overclocking these days, but having a solid foundation of knowledge is still better than "set it to the presets".

It's great that you're running a "club" for people who own this motherboard, but when someone needs overclocking information or help, the advice is pretty thin. There is not much knowledge being imparted. Maybe the overclocking community has become so watered down in the past year with Sandy Bridge that I'm expecting too much, but it does seem like there is something of a dearth of solid information in a thread that is fast approaching 400 pages.

What more do I want? Intelligent and knowledgeable discussion of how to overclock this motherboard.

Maybe I'm just a crusty old man


----------



## tranzeagle

Sorry that should be 8Gb G.Skill Ripjaws X I thought that was for the ram for the video card. Using the Apotio flash util I was able to flash back to 706. Download @ Apotio. Sorry I can't give a more direct link but you should be able to manage it from there.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Keep it clean.


----------



## zlojack

Alright, I'm gonna start over. I do think there needs to be a bit more attention to the in-depth overclocking ability of this board, so I made my first post with some of my basic methodology for reaching my 4.5GHz overclock when the presets didn't work. 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post15251818

If people look at my actual overclocking sentences instead of my silly and frustrated comments, they can see that I did try to offer something.

Anyway, time to move forward.

Thanks to all.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I have updated the Front Page OC section as follows ...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* [>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<<]








3 step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z, Thanks to Rhialto
10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards, Thanks to SimpleTech
[Info] - Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips, Thanks to $ilent
OCN Official Sandy Stable Club **Benchmarks, Stable Rigs & GUIDES** Inc SPREADSHEET, Thanks to munaim1
***Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide [OCN Members Only], Thanks to Sin0822
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge Z68, Thanks to munaim1
*5.0 GHz + Overclock Club*, Thanks to alancsalt
[New] 6.0 GHz+ OC Club!, Thanks to xxbassplayerxx









Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS & Detailed Overclocking Guide from [email protected] on ROG Forums
Overclocking Guide Using Offset Mode for CPU Core Voltage from [email protected] on ROG Forums

  
 



  



 
 ASUS Rog Maximus IV Extreme/Gene OVER-CLOCKING Video courtesy NewEgg TV & ASUS ROG







More Coming Soon








*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
... If ANYONE has more Information and/or Links they would like to contribute and/or think should be included to Help add some Advice since we're pretty thin on it around here, and we have such a dearth of solid information and lack of Intelligent or knowledgeable discussion of how to overclock this motherboard, and there's not much knowledge being imparted for our group ... then please feel free to let me know via a PM. 
Thank you for your time, consideration and participation in this 'CLUB'.


----------



## zlojack

So I've been fooling around with some memory settings a bit more and even went with my dreaded "AUTO" for my RAM timings. This has now allowed me to boot into Windows with my RAM at 1866.

I am beginning to suspect that some of the deeper RAM timings in the secondary or tertiary settings may have been causing me some trouble. Hopefully I can get a response from the Mushkin guys which will shed some light on this.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I can't get the lower VCore setting to work, no matter what I do. I'll just stick with the 3 step process, I like simplicity and a 1.3ghz overclock is nothing to scoff at on stock voltage


----------



## utnorris

Thank you LA Kings for the updated information. I am sure many will find it very helpful.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15256325*
> Thank you LA Kings for the updated information. I am sure many will find it very helpful.


+1

Very helpful links added. Thanks.


----------



## GOTFrog

If you want to know my settings that are stable at 4.9. Didn't touch the secondary and third ram timings never touched them on any OC and Im not going to start now. Tried to get BCLK up to 103 MHz but other than being able to Validate CPU-z BSOD 101 under load.

vcore: 1.5V
CPU PLL: 1.625V
PCH 1.06V didnt touch this dont know what it does
VCCSA/IO 1.05V suppose to leave this .5 bellow your ram V
Ram V: 1.5V

Digi+ VRM settings
Load-lone Calibration: 75%
Digi+ VRM CPU Current Protection: 140%
Digi+ VRM Switching Fequency: 350 KHz
Didi+ VRM Phase Control: Manual/Ultra Fast


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlojack;15253820*
> RAM is in my system. Mushkin 2x4GB 2133. It's brand new.
> 
> Sorry if I came across as rude, I was just a bit incredulous. There's got to be more to it than two settings


I ask because there are a few different kits that match the specs in your signature. I'm guessing it's the 996997 one?

Also, it's a dead giveaway that it's pre-SB ram when it's spec'd at 1.65v







. As Intel states a maximum safe vdimm of 1.55v, 99% of ram "designed for Sandy Bridge" or "optimized for the P67/Z68 platform" runs at 1.5v or less.

Anyhow, this board handles the sub-timings fairly well when set to auto. I've only had to manually change tWR when experimenting with various overclocks. Just use the XMP profile and leave "Memory Bandwidth Booster" disabled.

There are more settings than two, but for low overclocks like 4.5GHz and under, there just isn't much you can do. CPU pll, VccSA/IO and switching frequencies become important when going over 4.6GHz but tweaking them for < 4.5GHz doesn't seem to have any effect. It's like you said; because so much of the chipset is now on-die, there is very little for the end user to play with and that makes SB very watered down







.

If you're still determined to tweak, try disabling C3, C6, EPU and Spread Spectrum. Then experiment with lowering CPU pll voltage, raising VccSA/IO voltage, and dialing in a good Load-Line calibration + vcore offset combination.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Great work again LAKF on the updated Frontpage. Really like the alphabetical owner spread sheet









Just to show the difference between SATA 2 and SATA 3 ssd's








Western Digital SiliconEdge Blue 64Gb SATA 2 ssd









Corsair Force 3 120Gb SATA 3 ssd


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


I ask because there are a few different kits that match the specs in your signature. I'm guessing it's the 996997 one?

Also, it's a dead giveaway that it's pre-SB ram when it's spec'd at 1.65v







. As Intel states a maximum safe vdimm of 1.55v, 99% of ram "designed for Sandy Bridge" or "optimized for the P67/Z68 platform" runs at 1.5v or less.

Anyhow, this board handles the sub-timings fairly well when set to auto. I've only had to manually change tWR when experimenting with various overclocks. Just use the XMP profile and leave "Memory Bandwidth Booster" disabled.

There are more settings than two, but for low overclocks like 4.5GHz and under, there just isn't much you can do. CPU pll, VccSA/IO and switching frequencies become important when going over 4.6GHz but tweaking them for < 4.5GHz doesn't seem to have any effect. It's like you said; because so much of the chipset is now on-die, there is very little for the end user to play with and that makes SB very watered down







.

If you're still determined to tweak, try disabling C3, C6, EPU and Spread Spectrum. Then experiment with lowering CPU pll voltage, raising VccSA/IO voltage, and dialing in a good Load-Line calibration + vcore offset combination.


It seems to be doing alright at 4.5 with the 2133 RAM settings, though I still need to fix something, because it crapped out at 32 passes of LinX (I know that's a lot, but I do 25 first test, then if I can get to 50, I know I'm pretty much set). It might be too much







. What do you think?

Getting that far into the run and it failing means it's very close. I tried a small bump in vcore this morning and then left it running, so we'll see how far it got when I get home. 4.5GHz shouldn't be that much of a challenge to get stable, based on what I've read about these chips. I might just have a dud, but I think, with some tweaking, I can probably get this "mild" OC to be stable.


----------



## NateN34

Ok, so I just set my voltage too low on my CPU and now it won't boot to bios or Windows.

It says "OE" error code on the motherboard, which means "Microcode not found" or something like that.

Is there anything I can do, to reset the bios or something? I thought this motherboard had fancy features like that.

EDIT: There is supposedly a switch to do this, but where? I can't find it









Hahah, I feel dumb. So the switch is actually placed outside of the case, near the USB ports. Nice!


----------



## zlojack

There is a button for CMOS reset on the back panel of the motherboard. It's got a sort of circular arrow on it and it lights up.
Third from left in this picture.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Great work again LAKF on the updated Frontpage. Really like the alphabetical owner spread sheet









Just to show the difference between SATA 2 and SATA 3 ssd's
pic
Western Digital SiliconEdge Blue 64Gb SATA 2 ssd

pic
Corsair Force 3 120Gb SATA 3 ssd


Different capacity ssd-s show different performance too. You cant just compare a 64gb with 120gb. And these are different controller too. So its not entirely up to the sata2 or 3.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Welp, never thought i'd get back into my case modding days, but the excitment of this new Sandy Bridge build along with the cool color theme of the ROG Gene-Z mobo, our awesome Overclock.net club thanks to La King fan, and the ROG ASUS community as well, i've been pondering about doing something special with this new computer build. My aging Antec mini p-180 jas just been screaming at me for something new to be done to it. After a few weeks of thinking, planning and googling around, I just placed an order with FrozenCpu after all these years of not doing any case projects and will begin this weekend!

Stay tuned for info on my new Asus ROG themed project *_*Night Fire*_*!









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ight-fire.html


----------



## snakemed

Will be interested to see what you plan and do. I like the Antec Mini P180 as a starting point, too. Cheers!









I went with the Arc Mini, as it included USB 3.0 on the front panel, but its similar to your P180.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Welp, never thought i'd get back into my case modding days, but the excitment of this new Sandy Bridge build along with the cool color theme, Overclock.net club that goes along with mobo and the ROG ASUS community as well, i've been pondering about doing something special with this build and my Antec mini p-180 that just been screaming for something new to be done to it. After a few weeks of thinking, planning and googling around, I just placed an order with FrozenCpu after all these years of not doing any case projects and will begin this weekend!

Stay tuned for info on my new Asus ROG themed project *_*Night Fire*_*!









http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...ight-fire.html


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


...it crapped out at 32 passes of LinX (I know that's a lot, but I do 25 first test, then if I can get to 50, I know I'm pretty much set). It might be too much







. What do you think?


Nah, i've always recommended 50 passes in LinX _and_ 8 hours of Prime95. But it all depends on what you plan on using your computer for; if it's just gaming and surfing the web you don't need to test that thoroughly... if you plan on rendering or Folding or working with mission-critical data, the above suggestion is a minimum







.

I recommend Prime95 too because on every platform i've owned (478, 775, AM3, 1366 and 1155) one program never catches all of the instabilities. I'm actually re-testing my current OC because Prime95's Small FFTs test blue-screened my computer when LinX didn't







.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Nah, i've always recommended 50 passes in LinX _and_ 8 hours of Prime95. But it all depends on what you plan on using your computer for; if it's just gaming and surfing the web you don't need to test that thoroughly... if you plan on rendering or Folding or working with mission-critical data, the above suggestion is a minimum







.

I recommend Prime95 too because on every platform i've owned (478, 775, AM3, 1366 and 1155) one program never catches all of the instabilities. I'm actually re-testing my current OC because Prime95's Small FFTs test blue-screened my computer when LinX didn't







.


I agree wholeheartedly. I've had systems run 100 LinX passes, 24 hours Prime 95/OCCT/what-have-you and then still crap out on me in [email protected] Unfortunately, my folding days are behind me for the time being as the hydro bills are so ridiculous right now and we just moved to a new place, so we need to cut as many extra costs as possible. So this is mainly for regular use, gaming, movies, online stuff. That said, I am still a bit anal about my stability tests. Even without full stress from [email protected], strange things still happen.

My LinX stuff is usually what I do at the beginning, then I run the longer Prime and OCCT tests, not to mention the memory stress test like HCI Memtest. I am eager to get home and see how my last run went from this morning.


----------



## Slow*Jim

New review out from Hardocp - better late than never! http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...erboard_review


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim;15265238*
> New review out from Hardocp - better late than never! http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/11/asus_maximus_iv_genez_motherboard_review


Great... could not resist to post my 2 steps OC method.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15266216*
> Great... could not resist to post my 2 steps OC method.


Curiuos, did you update your steps to have the voltage decrease on idle for bios 0902 users? I'd really like to get that working, but I need step by step procedure as there are so many options in these UEFI Bios, its hard to keep track off


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Added [H]ard|OCP review to Front Page / >>> REVIEWS <<< ,

and added addendum in my post "Guide on picking *RAM* for your Maximus IV GENE-Z" /
*INFORMATIVE TOPIC's ;*
*anandtech Article - Sandy-Bridge Memory Scaling, Choosing the Best ddr3* = _credit to Utnorris_
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68 by OCN member *munaim1*
*Why get 1600MHz RAM if Intel Core i7 2600k CPU only supports up to 1333MHz?* by OCN member *Benz145*
to Front Page / >>> Other Useful Posts & Links <<<

I'd also like to apologize for overreacting toward *zlojack* yesterday, and welcome him to the group and hope he stays and contributes his OC'ing knowledge.


----------



## //MPower

RMA came in today, and the board will post with two sticks of RAM so









Bad news is my 2x4gb set is toast so I'm curious as to what I should get to replace them that is obviously compatible with this mobo. Would these work?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180

Oh and proof!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Any one help me out here. I just got mine in the mail today and I installed the drivers and I plugged my ethernet in and it worked. Then I went to change my ram speed from 1600 to 2133, had a little trouble, but worked through that. Now when I plug my ethernet into the port no activity lights come on!?









-edit- I went through the bios and found it, must have disabled somehow.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower;15266544*
> ... so I'm curious as to what I should get to replace them that is obviously compatible with this mobo. Would these work?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233180
> 
> Oh and proof!


You'll be added









and YES that *RAM* is What I have, 16 GB of, and it works great, *ZERO* issues for me so far,







PLUS it looks so damn pretty on the GENE-Z


----------



## p3gaz_001

tomorrow i'm expecting the 2600K to ring my bell, and at the end of the week, those two 560 TI and the ram modules, wich are this, i hope to have fun with my new toy , even if i did not see the gene-z in the qvl list


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15266840*
> You'll be added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YES that *RAM* is What I have, 16 GB of, and it works great, *ZERO* issues for me so far.


Thanks I just don't want to go through incompatibilities I dealt with on other builds


----------



## zlojack

I got my 50 LinX passes by bumping my VCore to 1.368v.

So I'm sitting pretty now at 4.5GHz and 2133MHz 9-11-10-28-1T RAM. I'm gonna try to tweak the VRAM down a bit, to see if I can get it below 1.65. I am happy with a 4.5GHz OC for my system, as judging by how my chip is scaling, I'd have to pump a lot more volts into this sucker to get it to hit 4.7 or 4.8, which isn't worth it for 2-300 MHz.

My next steps will be to see if I can tweak my other voltages down while maintaining these clocks. Once I find my minimums, I'll post what I did.

Thanks to all for the great thread and again, I apologize for my somewhat petulant entrance. I'll chalk it up to frustration, beer and a bit of crustiness









Here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041743


----------



## gordonash

Can I customise speeds of PWM fans in the bios or are PWM fan speeds set in stone?

Thanks


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;15267489*
> Can I customise speeds of PWM fans in the bios or are PWM fan speeds set in stone?
> 
> Thanks


PWM fans are the only ones that can be controlled it seems.

Yes to your first question, no to the second. You can even customise them in Windows using the ASUS Fan Xpert tool


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15266273*
> Curiuos, did you update your steps to have the voltage decrease on idle for bios 0902 users? I'd really like to get that working, but I need step by step procedure as there are so many options in these UEFI Bios, its hard to keep track off


It's in my sig. On my computer I was able to set offset sign to - and adjust -0.010 but I don't show this to avoid confusion.


----------



## glide 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15264683*
> Nah, i've always recommended 50 passes in LinX _and_ 8 hours of Prime95. But it all depends on what you plan on using your computer for; if it's just gaming and surfing the web you don't need to test that thoroughly... if you plan on rendering or Folding or working with mission-critical data, the above suggestion is a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I recommend Prime95 too because on every platform i've owned (478, 775, AM3, 1366 and 1155) one program never catches all of the instabilities. I'm actually re-testing my current OC because Prime95's Small FFTs test blue-screened my computer when LinX didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


+1 here.

Ive always found that i could pass LinX but bluescreen in prime and/or vice versa. So if i can do 25 passes of linx and 8hrs prime then im happy, and so far has proved good enough for what i do (no [email protected] though).

It seems that i need a little more vcore to be stable in LinX compared to prime, temps is also higher by 5-8deg.

Here's a screenshot of linX








with prime i can lower vcore to 1.420V


----------



## utnorris

Well, I am tech whore. I sold off my HD6990's about a month ago and got the HD6870x2, which started to give me issues, so it's off to RMA. So instead of putting my two GTX480's back in, which would have been fine, I go and grab another HD6990 from the FS section. I got a great price on it and I still had a water block for it, plus I missed it. Anyway, I am almost done with my desk mod and hopefully I will have pics this weekend for everyone. I didn't do a build log, just don't have the time to do it, but the final pics should be pretty good.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlojack;15267403*
> Thanks to all for the great thread and again, I apologize for my somewhat petulant entrance. I'll chalk it up to frustration, beer and a bit of crustiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041743


Congrats zlojack,
And thanks for the kind words







I guess I should have known







*BEER* was involved coming from a *LEAFS*







fan







j/k









And please do share, the more info we can share and get out there the better, I'll add you to the Owners List









*P.S.* - Ummm hey zlojack, I noticed your post on the ROG forums ... and I wonder if some of your issue's are you tried downloading the BIOS from the *Maximus IV EXTREME -Z68* board ... FWIW









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15268021*
> Well, I am tech whore. Anyway, I am almost done with my desk mod and hopefully I will have pics this weekend for everyone. I didn't do a build log, just don't have the time to do it, but the final pics should be pretty good.


Looking forward to seeing THAT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;15267614*
> PWM fans are the only ones that can be controlled it seems.
> Yes to your first question, no to the second. You can even customize them in Windows using the ASUS Fan Xpert tool


We seem to have some wildly conflicting reports about this, and from the best I can come up with, I think it's resulted in an issue of BIOS version maybe ? as it seems that on the OLD original BIOS for some they could, I thought I was ? really haven't had time to play with it and test it to be sure I was actually controlling it or not, but those on NEWER BIOS' seem not to be able to control NON-PWM fan's anymore, and at least NOT the CPU fan header ? I've been trying to read up and track an answer to this one down.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15268137*
> We seem to have some wildly conflicting reports about this, and from the best I can come up with, I think it's resulted in an issue of BIOS version maybe ? as it seems that on the OLD original BIOS for some they could, I thought I was ? really haven't had time to play with it and test it to be sure I was actually controlling it or not, but those on NEWER BIOS' seem not to be able to control NON-PWM fan's anymore, and at least NOT the CPU fan header ? I've been trying to read up and track an answer to this one down.


I asked the question on the RoG forums but never [email protected] replied. Only GOTFrog replied claiming it is working with 3 pins on CPU fan header.


----------



## Slow*Jim

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1135524-asus-asus-launches-new-pci-express.html

Asus launches PCIE3.0 version of Gene-Z


----------



## Slow*Jim

Has anyone noticed a difference in device charging times with AiCharger+ enabled? I just plugged in my iPhone (USB3.0 front port) and enabled it, didn't notice any change even after unplugging and plugging it back in.


----------



## GOTFrog

uploading poor quality video of fans going faster when starting P95 and slowing down when stopping test


----------



## GOTFrog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HiDHsMQpsM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Not that any of US will EVER need this







, but ....

New ASUS Republic of gamers - USA & Canada Warranty/RMA Guide, *by [email protected]*

... added to FRONT PAGE under >>> HELP & ASSISTANCE <<<


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Great... could not resist to post my 2 steps OC method.


















You have some competition now _Rhialto_ ...

SimpleTech's 10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards, *by SimpleTech*

added to FRONT PAGE under >>>OC'ing<<< section


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I guess I should have known







*BEER* was involved coming from a *LEAFS*







fan







j/k










Hahaha wow. I like that bag. But I shouldn't talk. #1 in the draft two years running baby!

At least my future doesn't involve Dustin Penner anymore though.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Hahaha wow ... At least my future doesn't involve Dustin Penner anymore though.










Ohhhhhhh no fair, LOW BLOW considering we gave you Ryan Smyth for NOTHING








... beside it's a contract year for Penner and he's in the best shape of his life 
... that's why he's out to start the season with a groin pull


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Ohhhhhhh no fair, LOW BLOW considering we gave you Ryan Smyth for NOTHING








... beside it's a contract year for Penner and he's in the best shape of his life 
... that's why he's out to start the season with a groin pull

















Yeah you're right. Thanks for giving us our Smytty back.








But Penner always gets out of shape and then slowly gets back into it. I remember back in like 2007 or so, Craig MacTavish called him out on being lazy and out of shape. Pat Quinn did the same for his 1 year stint as HC. He just has a tendency to only play when he feels like it, and really dogs himself the rest of the time. It REALLY shows. In all honesty though, I haven't followed Penner at all since he left EDM. Mind you in the first 5 games after he was traded didn't he have like 8 points or something though?


















Hahah sorry for being completely off topic here guys.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OH man ! ... if Penner blows for us this year, I'm *SO *using that PIC on my Kings Board Forum group







lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Mind you in the first 5 games after he was traded didn't he have like 8 points or something though?


Yeah ... that was just before we Lost both KOPITAR and WILLIAMS for the Year/PlayOffs (well we got Justin back for the Play-Offs) and THAT ended our season pre-maturely yet again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Hahah sorry for being completely off topic here guys.


Oops yeah back on topic ...







hey at least TWO posts on this Page dealt with the GENE-Z


----------



## Sneaky Payload

Hi everybody!

I have been trolling the forums for a little while, and decided to finally post.

Im a contractor over in afghanistan currently heading back home (finally, no more of this ridiculousness) and am an avid computer and gaming enthusiast. I have been reading the reviews on hardware and decided it was finally time to build a new computer (Last one was built 5 years ago).

So far this is what I have:

Asus Maximus IV Gene-z Mobo
i7-2600k (I know Socket 2011 is about to come out, but I got a NIB proc from a buddy for less than 200 bones!)
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4 sticks of ram)
EVGA Hydrocopper GTX580 1.5 gig card (plenty for a gaming rig)
MountainMods H2Go Case (powder coated black)
Corsair HX750 Power supply 750W (I think I am going to return this and go up to a 1000W)

Cooling:

Koolance RP-1200 Pump/Res Combo
Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator - Black x2
EK Supreme HF Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
EKWB Gene-Z block
Flow Sensor
Thermal inline Sensor
Red Tubing
FrozenCPU 3/8 ID 1/2 OD compression fittings
Aerocool Shark Red Edition 120mm x 25mm High Air Pressure Fan w/ Red LEDs

Tell me if I am missing anything/if I need to alter anything. Advice is welcome! I will be hitting the states early November, so the building will begin the minute I get to my place! (after seeing the Fiance' of course







)


----------



## p3gaz_001

ooooook... quite ready ...


----------



## Blinky7

Is there any info on whether the Prolimatech Genesis fits on the mobo without hitting the VGA?

Supposedly I read the Silver arrow is a tight fit and it is 1mm wider (147 vs 146) than the genesis, but because I am gonna use a GTX-580 and some of them for backplates I am a bit worried it might not fit...The NH-D14 that many people have reported fitting without problems is "only" 140mm wide so it's not any indication...

I want to use a serious air-cooler but the noctua/silver arrow cant fit due to my corsair vengeance being too tall...The Genesis is a good choice but might be a very tight fit...
Do I have any other options?


----------



## mmsandi

LA_Kings_Fan said:


> I have updated the Front Page OC section as follows ...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> * [>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<<]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z, Thanks to Rhialto
> 10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards, Thanks to SimpleTech
> [Info] - Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips, Thanks to $ilent
> OCN Official Sandy Stable Club **Benchmarks, Stable Rigs & GUIDES** Inc SPREADSHEET, Thanks to munaim1
> ***Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide [OCN Members Only], Thanks to Sin0822
> Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge Z68, Thanks to munaim1
> *5.0 GHz + Overclock Club*, Thanks to alancsalt
> [New] 6.0 GHz+ OC Club!, Thanks to xxbassplayerxx
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, three step OC guide doesn't work for me. It isn't stable. Guess my chip is rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*









You have some competition now _Rhialto_ ...


Nah... I still believe it's best to use X.M.P. for the memory as every parameters is defined just the way the manufacturer wants it for optimal performace. If you want to OC the memory then you switch to manual but many review shows it's pretty useless to do so. Speed makes more difference than timings and mine is clocked at 1866MHz so really I don't know why I would play with it.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*








_Sounds_ good







but ... can you start Fan Xpert and show the RPM of CPU fan header before and while you run Prime or something?

If it works then I really wish ASUS would reply what's going on...

Thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Any cons to this board? I am having a severe case of upgrade itch this morning and being that I could prob upgrade for real cheap or free after selling my cpu/mobo why the hell not.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;15276326*
> Any cons to this board? I am having a severe case of upgrade itch this morning and being that I could prob upgrade for real cheap or free after selling my cpu/mobo why the hell not.


If you like to keep your builds for 2+ years, maybe wait for the GEN3?


----------



## wholeeo

Why is it going to be baby/blue,


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;15276731*
> Why is it going to be baby/blue,


No, look at http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


----------



## snakemed

Rhialto, are you using the 0902 BIOS?

I am wondering if I should move to the newer, _non-beta_ 0706 BIOS that has recently been posted for the M4GZ, since the log file indicates that it "improves system stability", presumably, beyond the 0902 BIOS. What are your thoughts? Thanks!

*Maximus IV GENE-Z 0706 BIOS*
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15275951*
> Nah... I still believe it's best to use X.M.P. for the memory as every parameters is defined just the way the manufacturer wants it for optimal performace. If you want to OC the memory then you switch to manual but many review shows it's pretty useless to do so. Speed makes more difference than timings and mine is clocked at 1866MHz so really I don't know why I would play with it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15275994*
> _Sounds_ good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ... can you start Fan Xpert and show the RPM of CPU fan header before and while you run Prime or something?
> 
> If it works then I really wish ASUS would reply what's going on...
> 
> Thanks


I'll have to install it and would prefer not to, but I dont think it would read the speed since they are 3 pins and not PWM, I'im using the stock fans from my D14


----------



## Epyon415

Sorry if it has been asked, but what is the eta on the Gen3 ver of this board?


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15277653*
> Rhialto, are you using the 0902 BIOS?
> 
> I am wondering if I should move to the newer, _non-beta_ 0706 BIOS that has recently been posted for the M4GZ, since the log file indicates that it "improves system stability", presumably, beyond the 0902 BIOS. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


Technically, the 0902 BIOS is newer so it should have all of the same fixes/improvements.

0706: built on 8/16/2011, released 10/12/2011
0902: built on 9/19/2011, released 10/06/2011


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15277653*
> Rhialto, are you using the 0902 BIOS?


Yes... I usually don't update if not needed but I wanted to test the Internal PLL Overvoltage fix in 0902 and glad I did, it works (resume from S3 sleep) and support Ivy Bridge is included (even if I'm far from getting a new CPU).

I don't know if 0706 include the PLL fix and they don't even say if Ivy is supported. They say new CPUs supported but this could be the i7-2700K TBA.

Also I've read a few that once they installed 0902, were not able to install 0706, considered as a downgrade. Then I saw a procedure to get around that.

I'll stay with 0902 for now.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15277671*
> I'll have to install it and would prefer not to, but I dont think it would read the speed since they are 3 pins and not PWM, I'im using the stock fans from my D14


It should read just like the BIOS can read it under monitoring. Both in BIOS and Fan Xpert I was able to get the RPM of my Noctua fan but impossible to control.


----------



## snakemed

Thanks, Rhialto. Usually the higher number is the newer BIOS, so when 0706 was released after 0902, it made me wonder if it was the newer BIOS or not. I installed 0902 for the same reasons that you state. I used the _ASUS Update_ tool included as part of the AI Suite software to install 0902.

Is that how others are updating their BIOS, too? The User Guide covers other processes, but I decided to use AI Suite's tool since I could download the BIOS and then update it from the C drive location.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15277971*
> Yes... I usually don't update if not needed but I wanted to test the Internal PLL Overvoltage fix in 0902 and glad I did, it works (resume from S3 sleep) and support Ivy Bridge is included (even if I'm far from getting a new CPU).
> 
> I don't know if 0706 include the PLL fix and they don't even say if Ivy is supported. They say new CPUs supported but this could be the i7-2700K TBA.
> 
> Also I've read a few that once they installed 0902, were not able to install 0706, considered as a downgrade. Then I saw a procedure to get around that.
> 
> I'll stay with 0902 for now.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15279422*
> Is that how others are updating their BIOS, too?


I put the file on C:\ then go into the BIOS to update. I forgot how it is called but there is a place inside the BIOS that will start the update utility.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415;15277901*
> Sorry if it has been asked, but what is the eta on the Gen3 ver of this board?


*NO* ... nothing has been announced from ASUS as of yet that I have seen anywhere. Just that it IS coming, but not WHEN ? meaning in Tech speak ... it could be in 3 hours from now, or 3 months from now


----------



## NateN34

Dang, used to be able to get 4 Ghz with 1.195 vcore with stock bios.

Updated bios and now it takes 1.21 vcore to get to 4 Ghz...

Nevermind, seems stable again after changing a few settings...


----------



## wwit

I just built my ROG Gene-Z system last week, and everyday I learn more about what it can do and how simple it is to safely OC.

So far just usung the Asus software and get an easy 4.40GHz out of the 2500K. Idles at 20 to 23*C and after hours of running Prime95 it maxed out a temp of 54*C.


----------



## Charlie117

Hello guys, I've asked this before but I lost track of the response...

I'm getting the Maximus IV Gene-Z mobo, I have a Hyper 212+ cooler. My question is do I need low profile RAM for this? I heard the Corsair Vengeance heatsinks might be a problem with this.

Can anyone with this setup (or not) help me?

Also, anyone knows where can I get this in a retail store in LA? I can't order from newegg since I'm not in the US at the moment...


----------



## wholeeo

How is this boards EFI bios. Is there a lot of support for it? How does it compare to others? Should I be worried that the bios is EFI vs UEFI? Can 3 pin fans be controlled via voltage?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ Charlie117

The Hyper 212+ cooler shouldn't be an issue with the Corsair Vengeance RAM heatsinks ... it's a TALL CPU Cooler but not overly WIDE or fat if you will, also depends if you're getting 8GB you for sure have no issue because you'd just use slots #2 and #4 ... if you're filling up w/ 16GB, (or more now that Corsair has 8GB Vengeance Dimm sticks) then at worst, if it hits you can either just raise the FAN /or remove one of the HeatSpeaders like I did ...









As far retail stores in LA w/ the GENE ... you're SOL ... neither FRY's or MicroCenter carry it ... I'd still order via NewEgg and just WILL CALL it, as their warehouse is in the City of Industry, in the LA area. I've picked up some of my stuff from them when I didn't want it shipped via UPS to risk the damage, and it couldn't be easier.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15285753*
> As far retail stores in LA w/ the GENE ... you're SOL ... neither FRY's or MicroCenter carry it ... I'd still order via NewEgg and just WILL CALL it, as their warehouse is in the City of Industry, in the LA area. I've picked up some of my stuff from them when I didn't want it shipped via UPS to risk the damage, and it couldn't be easier.


If you have Amazon prime, it's a better place to order from than Newegg. Cheaper + free 2 day shipping! Actually, even without prime, Amazon is cheaper as they offer free standard shipping whereas Newegg charges $7.87.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15286478*
> If you have Amazon prime, it's a better place to order from than Newegg. Cheaper + free 2 day shipping! Actually, even without prime, Amazon is cheaper as they offer free standard shipping whereas Newegg charges $7.87.


*Good advice*, though I assumed since he wanted a RETAIL store in L.A. for some reason, he wanted to be able to walk-in and pick it up ... he can do so the way I suggested, where as your way indeed looks cheaper and better if he wants it sent to him via UPS/Fed-Ex/or whatever.


----------



## jubrany

Hi everyone,

Have one of these boards and loving it...

But I can't update the intel network drivers from 16.1 to 16.6 (latest). I've tried the manual removal instructions on the intel support website to no avail. Anyone else have this problem, and if so, is there a solution that does not require reformatting?

EDIT:

Figured it out after what felt like forever. Don't use the Asus supplied drivers, 16.1. They suck. Had to run DxSetup.exe from the Asus supplied driver and then it gave me the option to repair or uninstall. Uninstalled and 16.6 finally installed without issue. Also, 16.6 shows up in the control panel so this fiasco is finally over.


----------



## Charlie117

Yeah, I was looking for a retail store but apparently everywhere I've looked they don't have the Maximus.

Newegg is also a no go, since my credit card is international and they don't accept it even though the shipping address is in the US.

I don't know why I didn't though of Amazon before. Has anyone used it before? like how good is they're service and all those things?...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Im laughing my ass off after reading the Bulldozer reviews. All those peeps on here who were "waiting" for the greatest thing ever that was to be Bulldozer must be hiding under rocks now in shame, whata bunch of crock, AMD has failed yet again on the front lines of CPU warefare, thank God I didn't wait to build my i5 2500k rig.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15287734*
> Im laughing my ass off after reading the Bulldozer reviews. All those peeps on here who were "waiting" for the greatest thing ever that was to be Bulldozer must be hiding under rocks now in shame, whata bunch of crock, AMD has failed yet again on the front lines of CPU warefare, thank God I didn't wait to build my i5 2500k rig.


Don't be a fanboy.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15287892*
> Don't be a fanboy.


Ummm Yep ... when Sandy-Bridge FIRST came out Intel didn't exactly look like Geniuses neither







I'm sure BullDozer will get better in time too.








But Ummm YEP, I AM happy with my New RIG too!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15287892*
> Don't be a fanboy.


No, reality just sucks at times is all


----------



## utnorris

One thing I have never understood about Asus is why they don't do a ROG mATX for AMD. It would be cool to see a Crosshair Gene version and I bet it would sell like hotcakes. As far as BD goes, ehh, it is what it is. I was expecting performance of the FX8150 to be in between a 2500K and 2600K and unfortunately it is not, but any competition is good competition.

Now back on topic.................


----------



## Slow*Jim

Wow, Autotune works MUCH better with the new BIOS (0706). Got me to 4.9 with zero issues and the voltage isn't super high like the last time I tried it. Love this board!


----------



## cK.01

Ok la here is your request count me in the club please thanks


----------



## Epyon415

Hello again,

I have a new thread about a build here (http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/1141031-look-another-new-build-thread.html) and wanted to ask if anyone is using the NH-D14 on this board? Additionally is there a diff HSF that performs as well and would be more reasonable purchase considering that I am wanted to watercool in about 6-8mo?


----------



## Charlie117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15285753*
> @ Charlie117
> 
> The Hyper 212+ cooler shouldn't be an issue with the Corsair Vengeance RAM heatsinks ... it's a TALL CPU Cooler but not overly WIDE or fat if you will, also depends if you're getting 8GB you for sure have no issue because you'd just use slots #2 and #4 ... if you're filling up w/ 16GB, (or more now that Corsair has 8GB Vengeance Dimm sticks) then at worst, if it hits you can either just raise the FAN /or remove one of the HeatSpeaders like I did ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far retail stores in LA w/ the GENE ... you're SOL ... neither FRY's or MicroCenter carry it ... I'd still order via NewEgg and just WILL CALL it, as their warehouse is in the City of Industry, in the LA area. I've picked up some of my stuff from them when I didn't want it shipped via UPS to risk the damage, and it couldn't be easier.


That pic helped a lot, thanks, I'm only getting 8GB which ATM is a little too much for what I'm gonna use the PC for, so I don't think it's gonna be an issue









Thanks, you really helped me repd+


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cK.01;15294691*
> Ok la here is your request count me in the club please thanks


Will add you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415;15294831*
> ... wanted to ask if anyone is using the NH-D14 on this board ?


Just scroll through the OWNERS LIST on the FRONT PAGE and look, SEVERAL people using the Noctua NH-D14, and others just as LARGE, and the other various Noctua's too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117;15295278*
> That pic helped a lot, thanks, I'm only getting 8GB which ATM is a little too much for what I'm gonna use the PC for, so I don't think it's gonna be an issue


Yeah w/ only 2x4 GB sticks just stick them in RED #2 / RED #4 and no worries about clearance issues at all.


----------



## snakemed

On the front page there is a member list that includes information on a lot of the member's components, so you can probably find an answer quickly by reviewing the list.









Related to H20 cooling, many of us are using the Corsair Hydro series CPU Coolers (I have an H60 set-up to exhaust with push-pull fans). There are a vast number of air-cooler options being employed, too. Since you will be going with H20 in 6-8 months, I'd suggest just using the stock HSF that comes with the CPU until then... no point in spending any money on a short term solution, in my view anyway.










Good luck! ...and remember, we want pictures, too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415;15294831*
> Hello again,
> 
> I have a new thread about a build here (http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/1141031-look-another-new-build-thread.html) and wanted to ask if anyone is using the NH-D14 on this board? Additionally is there a diff HSF that performs as well and would be more reasonable purchase considering that I am wanted to watercool in about 6-8mo?


----------



## GOTFrog

No Problems with the D14 that's what I use and other than the motherboard dissapearing under the thing everything is just peachy.

Also if you really want a cooler other than stock you might want to try the CM 212+ cheap and good performer.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15287734*
> Im laughing my ass off after reading the Bulldozer reviews. All those peeps on here who were "waiting" for the greatest thing ever that was to be Bulldozer must be hiding under rocks now in shame, whata bunch of crock, AMD has failed yet again on the front lines of CPU warefare, thank God I didn't wait to build my i5 2500k rig.


The sad thing is the people who kept saying that the reviews that came out before launch were fake and they wouldnt trust anything until launch...

Now they are trying to still make excuses/bashing the reviewers that they previously said they would trust









It is a pitty though because I would have loved a bit of competition to keep the IB chips nice and cheap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15288052*
> Ummm Yep ... when Sandy-Bridge FIRST came out Intel didn't exactly look like Geniuses neither
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure BullDozer will get better in time too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Ummm YEP, I AM happy with my New RIG too!


Quite true... Intels problem was a MB chipset issue where the sata 3gbps would degrade over time.

It would be nice if it were as easily fixed for BD, but as long as AMD delayed the chip to fix issues its pretty strange that OC to 4.6 it barely holds its own against a stock 2500k (not to mention the insane amount of power they pumped into it) It seems more of a processor issue here and that will be expensive to fix if they even bother.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15289661*
> One thing I have never understood about Asus is why they don't do a ROG mATX for AMD. It would be cool to see a Crosshair Gene version and I bet it would sell like hotcakes. As far as BD goes, ehh, it is what it is. I was expecting performance of the FX8150 to be in between a 2500K and 2600K and unfortunately it is not, but any competition is good competition.
> 
> Now back on topic.................


If BD was a better gaming platform and it took some buisness from intel that would have been a likely scenario in my mind to see a ROG board. If people leave that platform due to its issues though it will be much less likely to see a Asus/AMD ROG board in the near future.

On a much happier note: I finally got a chance to repin my PSU and sleeve it last night. I will be putting it in this weekend, so I will finally be able to add a finished pic to my profile and get into some serious OC fun:applaud:


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Im not having any luck on the ROG forums, so I figure I'd give here a shot. Would any kind and generous soul who has a spare or an unwanted ROG case sticker be willing to part with it for my ROG case rebirth project please? I could paypal money to cover USPS expenses. It would need to be in an envelope so it can lay flat, not folded in half.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1139193-project-asus-rog-themed-night-fire.html#post15263641


----------



## utnorris

So first, some of the best memory out there is on sale at Newegg right now. I am using two sets and works flawlessly, however I wouldn't expect much headroom for overclocking it, but at stock it works great and is pretty cool to the touch and is low profile:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL101311&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL101311-_-EMC-101311-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231461-L06C

Secondly, before BD, plenty of people have opted to go with AMD for various reasons, which is why I am surprised they don't do a Gene version of the Crosshair. I am pretty sure they would sell plenty of them. As far as BD goes, right now it's getting raped in reviews and on the forums. If you come in and try to defend it, you get hammered pretty quickly. That being said, if the FX8150 was at $200 and all the other models stacked below that I think the opinions would be better, but as is now there is no way you can justify it except if you want to bench the heck out of it and then toss it in the trash when you are done. Yes, it uses an insane amount of power when overclocked, but so do the GTX480's and they had no issue selling them. My point is, if the price fit the performance you might have seen a better reception. Quite honestly, I was hoping it would have been competitive to the the SB chips, competition benefits the consumer and we probably would have seen current CPU's drop in price and a rush to get Ivy Bridge to the market, as it is now we will be lucky if we see a March launch of IB.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15299239*
> Im not having any luck on the ROG forums, so I figure I'd give here a shot. Would any kind and generous soul who has a spare or an unwanted ROG case sticker be willing to part with it for my ROG case rebirth project please? I could paypal money to cover USPS expenses. It would need to be in an envelope so it can lay flat, not folded in half.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/1139193-project-asus-rog-themed-night-fire.html#post15263641


Go buy a lottery ticket dude, because I have an extra one from my RMA'd board. PM me and have some patience as I am extremely busy, but I should be able to get it out this weekend to you.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Im not having any luck on the ROG forums, so I figure I'd give here a shot. Would any kind and generous soul who has a spare or an unwanted ROG case sticker be willing to part with it for my ROG case rebirth project please? I could paypal money to cover USPS expenses. It would need to be in an envelope so it can lay flat, not folded in half.


I'm not using mine so you could have it.

Another thing you can try is contact Asus and ask for a sticker. I've seen a lot of threads where some person contacted a company looking for something small like a sticker or case badge... only to have that company send them a bunch of stuff (hat, shirt, lanyard, stickers, pens, posters, etc.). Worth a shot







.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


I've seen a lot of threads where some person contacted a company looking for something small like a sticker or case badge... only to have that company send them a bunch of stuff (hat, shirt, lanyard, stickers, pens, posters, etc.). Worth a shot







.


You mean like *1ceTr0n* did with G.Skill when he got all that AWESOME SWAG !
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ticker-my.html


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


You mean like *1ceTr0n* did with G.Skill when he got all that AWESOME SWAG !
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ticker-my.html










Haha, yeah that was one of them







.


----------



## maxmekker

So latest from Norway and maxmekker's haunted gene-z 

After a week, were I had to reset ( f-5) - (f-10) every time i started the pc 
(read: worked the night before, but next morning/after work) since it would hang at the bios / ore loading windows screen, ore straight to error 53, I tore down the whole shubang last night. All out, cards , cpu , wires etc.

Wife's been on me all week now ' it's probaly a fault wire ore a connection you forgot'.
And I'm like ' WHAT... I can fly a rc chopper women, how hard can it be to build a pc.

Any way, cpu, pins looks good, neew goop, insert cooler, wires card's. And then I notice.
dÃ¦ang, I'm only plugged in 4 pins in the cpu power(small connector)
My p5b MB had only a 4 pin, so I splitt the wire from my 750w corasir, and 4 of the pins on the gene-z is hidden under a small lidd. So I fixd that and put it all back together and fired it up, and it boots straight in..

Surfing arround a bit , dl memtest, and pooh, it shut's down (after 3-4 minut's)









reboots to a black screen, no asus logo ore anything, and mem error 53 in diode.
So again the above f-5 f-10, and same happends, only A few minut's and it powers down.
Out with one stick , enter bios , try the xmp profile just 4 fun, and it works. But it freez in benchamrk after a few minut's. Same with crysis 2 after a restar, few minut's, freez.

F-5 F-10 all auto, mem speed set to 1333 (one stick still) and it's good for the rest of the night, crysis 2 , 40 minut's. A couple of rounds in Heaven bench, no problem.

running mem test , all good (only one round though)

Not sure if the psu is the one to blaim here ore what.


----------



## tnhl1989

So after all that it was the 4 pin? SMH......

I know that the 4 pin plugin was mentioned a dozen or so times throughout the thread. Well anyways glad it is finally running normally. Just keep on tweaking all the setting and you will be fine eventually.


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


So after all that it was the 4 pin? SMH......

I know that the 4 pin plugin was mentioned a dozen or so times throughout the thread. Well anyways glad it is finally running normally. Just keep on tweaking all the setting and you will be fine eventually.


NOPE. Read it again my friend.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epyon415*


Hello again,

I have a new thread about a build here (http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...ld-thread.html) and wanted to ask if anyone is using the NH-D14 on this board? Additionally is there a diff HSF that performs as well and would be more reasonable purchase considering that I am wanted to watercool in about 6-8mo?


If you want a decent cooler that is cheap while you wait to do water cooling then do this:

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...2-19-99-a.html

It's only $20 and it should be adequate for overclocking to 4.6Ghz.


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys iv been out for some time and i see that I missed a lot of stuff









well I finally decided to get a new monitor the dell U2412M

and I was wondering if its a good idea to add another 8GB
(another 2x4Gb 1866Mhz G.Skill Snipers) to my rig ??

I currently have 2x4Gb 1866Mhz G.Skill Snipers OCed to 2133MHz


----------



## MrLinky

maxmekker, did you split the 8-pin CPU power cable yourself or did it come as two 4-pin connectors from the factory?


----------



## TheMog

Heres mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043478


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;15306666*
> Hi guys iv been out for some time and i see that I missed a lot of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I finally decided to get a new monitor the dell U2412M
> 
> and I was wondering if its a good idea to add another 8GB
> (another 2x4Gb 1866Mhz G.Skill Snipers) to my rig ??
> 
> I currently have 2x4Gb 1866Mhz G.Skill Snipers OCed to 2133MHz


Are you actually using the 8Gbs of ram you already have? You have looked in your task manager as you were doing something and seen your memory % go up to 100%? If not, then no, it's a bad idea.

Anyone actually notice a stability boost from the new bios 0706 update?


----------



## turrican9

8GB RAM is plenty for normal use. 16GB is just overkill, and may aswell hinder overclocking.


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15303876*
> If you want a decent cooler that is cheap while you wait to do water cooling then do this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1141627-frys-hyper-212-19-99-a.html
> 
> It's only $20 and it should be adequate for overclocking to 4.6Ghz.


Thanks for the recommendation ut. I will review this some more. Appreciate it.


----------



## b0yd07

Thought I would post some pictures of what I'm working with. Love this thread, Love this board.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;15306666*
> I currently have 2x4Gb 1866Mhz G.Skill Snipers OCed to 2133MHz


Are they the same model as I own? See below...

If so, what voltage for that speed? Just curious as I have no intention to do it.

I know that 8GB is more than enough for my needs. My previous build had 2GB and it was ok. I thought about going for 4GB on my new build but decided that for the price, let's go right away for 8GB.


----------



## SightUp

Which version did everyone upgrade to?


----------



## ablearcher

Still on 0406 right now. Otherwise, I'm waiting on Ivy bridge to launch first, since I have had no stability nor performance issues so far.


----------



## SightUp

I heard higher overclocks with lower voltages were being achieved but I don't know which to try.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'm still on 0208









... partially because I just haven't really had any issue or reason to force me to change, but also because I'm not sure I know how to change the BIOS just yet
















=========================

Also I'll look to update the Owners list again this weekend ... I see 2 new people filled out the Google auto Form, and I see One new person posted a thread, and a couple new Photo's to update existing owners ... so IF you want to be added, or have info you want updated, or I asked you for PROOF info YOU TWO know WHO you are







get it in to me today if you can, thanks


----------



## Bear.dx-t

Whenever I start up my computer, the Boot_Device LED stays lit and the debug code is 34. I'm not sure what to do.







First time building.


----------



## maxmekker

short question. For those who have been reading about my haunted system you know what problems I have been having.
Latest here : http://www.overclock.net/15302745-post3754.html

After updationg to 07 bios, it would not boot beond the w7 logo. So I unplugged the power to the gfx card, but I left it in the slot. Hooked up the pc via MB hdmi out to my tv,and booted up. and I noticed the fans on the msi 560 were spinning . without the power connected to the card, Is this right


----------



## Bear.dx-t

Whenever I start up my computer, the Boot_Device LED stays lit and the debug code is 34. I'm not sure what to do.







First time building.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


short question. For those who have been reading about my haunted system you know what problems I have been having.
Latest here : http://www.overclock.net/15302745-post3754.html

After updationg to 07 bios, it would not boot beond the w7 logo. So I unplugged the power to the gfx card, but I left it in the slot. Hooked up the pc via MB hdmi out to my tv,and booted up. and I noticed the fans on the msi 560 were spinning . without the power connected to the card, Is this right


the fans get their power from the pci-e slot (as well as the gpu getting a small amount of its required power) so yes even without any 6 or 8 pins connected your fans will fire up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear.dx-t*


Whenever I start up my computer, the Boot_Device LED stays lit and the debug code is 34. I'm not sure what to do.







First time building.


Code says: CPU post memory initialization

Not sure what that means, but when I had tried putting my f'ed up GTX 460 in to check it before I rma'ed it this is the code I was getting.

I would suggest removing then re-seating ram/gpu (and make sure any cables running to it are correctly attached) then seeing what happens.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bear.dx-t*


Whenever I start up my computer, the Boot_Device LED stays lit and the debug code is 34. I'm not sure what to do.







First time building.


If I recall correctly, that is a ram issue. Check your dimms to make sure they are seated correctly. By that I mean the sides without latches are all the way inserted.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


If I recall correctly, that is a ram issue. Check your dimms to make sure they are seated correctly. By that I mean the sides without latches are all the way inserted.


Yep, mine did the same when I first booted up, freaked the hell outa me. These new DDR3 DIMM slots are really touchy, make sure you press the RAM all the way in evenly. After reseating ram, mine came up

I'm running BIOS 0902 with no issues


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I'm still on 0208









... partially because I just haven't really had any issue or reason to force me to change, but also because I'm not sure I know how to change the BIOS just yet


















When and if you decide to update (which if you are OC or want maximum reliability it would be a great idea) it is easy.

DL the latest bios from asus.
extract the rom from the .zip file you dl to a flash drive
enter bios and click f5 then f10 (restore defaults/save)
shut down pc and clear cmos (button on back IO)
reboot and enter bios
click tools
click asus ez flash utility
locate the bios file on your flash drive and install

Steps 3 and 4 are not necessarily needed, but as I dont know what you have played with in the BIOS I would recommend them

I tried to include a vid, but i cannot seem to get this site to upload the vid in wmv or rared so if you have troubles (which you shouldnt) pm me and ill email or pm you a link.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Or you could just use the ridiculously simple in-OS tool on the AI Suite...


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


Or you could just use the ridiculously simple in-OS tool on the AI Suite...


Issues can and sometimes do result from such actions. Though it is always an option to use the easy way, it is not something that I would personally suggest to anyone. Especially when dealing with a BIOS.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Sidenote for @LA Kings Fan, today (for the first time), Google Chrome's "Anti-Malware Filter" has been red-flagging this thread (I have page 1 bookmarked). I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about, it's done the same thing on a car forum I frequent. Just thought you'd like to know.

www.overclock.net contains content from www.l3p.nl, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.


----------



## Bear.dx-t

I re-seated the ram, which was actually a little off, and made sure all the other cables were snug and they appear fine.

The CPU is showing up fine in the BIOS and same goes for the ram.

The debug 34 is still there, but my main issue is that my DVD drive and hard drive aren't being recognized it seems. I'm getting frustrated.







I've tried plugging both of them into the 6gb and 3gb sata using the two different cables, even tried enabling the hot plug for the ones they were plugged into but they aren't working no matter what I do. So that's why the Boot_Device LED is staying lit up probably.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


Sidenote for @LA Kings Fan, today (for the first time), Google Chrome's "Anti-Malware Filter" has been red-flagging this thread (I have page 1 bookmarked). I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about, it's done the same thing on a car forum I frequent. Just thought you'd like to know.

www.overclock.net contains content from www.l3p.nl, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.


www.l3p.nl ... that is from one of our MEMBERS *l3p* ... the red-flag must be from the link to his site full of all the custom builds I included in the Google spreadsheet ... I doubt it's too much to worry about, but I guess I'll PM him to let him know and ask him what this is all about, if he even knows about it. I'll look if I can link his GENE build w/o the www.l3p.nl site, but it might also carry over from him just having posted in our thread, as that link is also in his "Sig' " ?


----------



## Bear.dx-t

I re-seated the ram, which was actually a little off, and made sure all the other cables were snug and they appear fine.

The CPU is showing up fine in the BIOS and same goes for the ram.

The debug 34 is still there, but my main issue is that my DVD drive and hard drive aren't being recognized it seems. I'm getting frustrated.







I've tried plugging both of them into the 6gb and 3gb sata using the two different cables, even tried enabling the hot plug for the ones they were plugged into but they aren't working no matter what I do. That's probably why the Boot_Device LED is staying lit up.

I have no idea what to dooo


----------



## Epyon415

sorry to keep posting here b4 getting my board, but i have a question related to this board and transferring my current raid setup

details here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oard-asus.html

really want to know how if anyone has experience. thanks


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epyon415*


sorry to keep posting here b4 getting my board, but i have a question related to this board and transferring my current raid setup

details here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oard-asus.html

really want to know how if anyone has experience. thanks


In my experience I didn't think about that. I actually screwed up and remove the motherboard and sold the processor in my old raid system. I realize later that the hard drives were in raw format and now I been working on the hard drives for about 24hrs to move all the raw data to the hard drive on my computer. So simply make sure you back up and don't format over those drives for the present time. I would also suggest doing more research on the topic as well.


----------



## gordonash

So my new build is finally up and running tonight. Not installed an OS yet just been playing with the bios.

I notice a small line of scrambled pixels on the screen whenever the screen mode changes. Is this anything to worry about? I'm currently using the onboard gpu.

Also i assume all the codes that flicker past on the 8 segment LEDs on bootup are also normal?

I'll post some pics up once I'm in windows. Can't seem to add them from my iPhone.

Thanks.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epyon415*


sorry to keep posting here b4 getting my board, but i have a question related to this board and transferring my current raid setup

details here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oard-asus.html

really want to know how if anyone has experience. thanks


Typically, if you are going from one chipset to the next version it isn't an issue, but that only works say from Intel to Intel. If you are going from one brand to another you can try to import the Foreign array and it might work, however I have not been successful in doing this when it was anything other than a RAID1.


----------



## maxmekker

so i tested memetest today again.

from all ok some day's ago, I got this (one / 2 sticks all auto)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Continuing to update the Owners list this weekend ... see 2 new people filled out the Google auto Form, and I see One of them also posted a thread, and a couple new Photo's to update an existing owner ... so IF you want to be added, or have info you want updated, or I asked you for PROOF info YOU TWO know WHO you are







get it in to me today if you can, thanks









=========================
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMog;15308058*
> Heres mine. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043478


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0yd07;15308971*
> Thought I would post some pictures of what I'm working with. Love this thread, Love this board.


Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;15314707*


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithingya*
> filled in google spreadsheet form w/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2036270


Added


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15313868*
> www.l3p.nl ... that is from one of our MEMBERS *l3p* ... the red-flag must be from the link to his site full of all the custom builds I included in the Google spreadsheet ... I doubt it's too much to worry about, but I guess I'll PM him to let him know and ask him what this is all about, if he even knows about it. I'll look if I can link his GENE build w/o the www.l3p.nl site, but it might also carry over from him just having posted in our thread, as that link is also in his "Sig' " ?


mm..Kaspersky gives the warning too









Had a debug code 45 (dram light on), fiddled with the memory then did a restart and it booted normally









Does it matter if I use the PSU fan with a fancontroller?


----------



## utnorris

If you mean a PSU with an RPM lead on it, that's just for monitoring the PSU fan so you could setup an alarm if it quit working.


----------



## Specialist2

Board, CPU and memory have arrived, just my new case and i will be up and running


----------



## roninmedia

Will the the Gene-Z with issues with a Corsair A70, SLI and a Storm Sniper have any issues as far as fit?

Just wondering if this Corsair cooler would fit. I've read issues with that particular cooler blocking one of the PCI slots on this board.


----------



## Slow*Jim

The A50/A70 does not come anywhere close to blocking a PCIe slot. It does, however, block the first 2 RAM slots, so you're limited to 2 sticks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Does it matter if I use the PSU fan with a fancontroller?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


If you mean a PSU with an RPM lead on it, that's just for monitoring the PSU fan so you could setup an alarm if it quit working.


I changed the noisy stock fan of my PSU with a Gentle Typhoon and because I didn't had the right tools, I just hooked that up on my zalman fan controller.


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


The A50/A70 does not come anywhere close to blocking a PCIe slot. It does, however, block the first 2 RAM slots, so you're limited to 2 sticks.











Thanks. I only have 2 sticks anyway.


----------



## Bear.dx-t

Lol I ended up taking my pc to Office Depot to figure out why my HD/optical wasn't being recognized. I wasn't angling it when I tried to plug in the sata power and paid them $10 when they connected them because I felt ******ed.

Anyway it was kinda funny because the three workers were just going gaga over the board asking me tons of questions about it and complimenting it continuously. The fact that it had debug LEDs, start/reset button etc they were acting like it was god in the flesh. I must admit, as a pc newbie I felt pretty badass for those few minutes







even though i know next to nothing :X


----------



## zlojack

After a few days, everything seems to be running smoothly.

I've now passed 100 passes of LinX on All Memory, 12 hours of Prime Blend, Small and OCCT Small and Medium. Also 400% HCI Memtest.

But then I got a BSOD this morning while alt-tabbing from a game. Weird stuff. Then again, there's always the risk of the odd BSOD when you're overclocked, even if you pass every stability test out there.

How is the new, unflashable BIOS doing for people?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


The A50/A70 does not come anywhere close to blocking a PCIe slot. It does, however, block the first 2 RAM slots, so you're limited to 2 sticks.


Can't you place it the other way?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roninmedia*


Thanks. I only have 2 sticks anyway.










Caution! Not sure if you can't place the A70 the other way? This also depends where you want the air to go...

But if you want to go like on the picture that was shown and this is really blocking the first 2 RAM slots I would avoid it. You need to fill 2 slots of the same color and they are BLCK/RED/BLCK/RED (see manual).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Caution! ... But if you want to go like on the picture that was shown and this is really blocking the first 2 RAM slots I would avoid it. You need to fill 2 slots of the same color and they are BLCK/RED/BLCK/RED (see manual).


Yeah but if you *LOOK *at the photo ... that's what's happening ... the RAM *are* in slot's #2 RED and #4 RED ... or am I seeing that wrong ?









=============

Got you added to the owners group, Specialist2









IF I MISSED ANYONE IN THE LAST .... hell 40 pages or so ... PLEASE LET ME KNOW, this thread moves FAST !


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15323015*
> Caution! Not sure if you can't place the A70 the other way? This also depends where you want the air to go...
> 
> But if you want to go like on the picture that was shown and this is really blocking the first 2 RAM slots I would avoid it. You need to fill 2 slots of the same color and they are BLCK/RED/BLCK/RED (see manual).


I lied, it really only blocks the first slot. I have mine in the two red slots and the little rubber tabs do rub up on my ram but it doesn't affect anything.


----------



## snakemed

zlojack, glad you got your overclock to a (mostly) stable place!









What BIOS is "unflashable"? I am using BIOS 0902. Is that the BIOS you are referencing?

I installed it using the ASUS AI Suite's Update (BIOS) option after downloading the new BIOS file to my storage drive. If I understand correctly, the last two BIOS updates addressed some "system stability" issues, so they might help most of us find stability a little easier.

Still, from your posts, I gather that you push your builds towards _the bleeding edge_ more than I do!









PS - Welcome to the club - glad to have you aboard!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


After a few days, everything seems to be running smoothly.

How is the new, *unflashable BIOS* doing for people?


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Are you actually using the 8Gbs of ram you already have? You have looked in your task manager as you were doing something and seen your memory % go up to 100%? If not, then no, it's a bad idea.

Anyone actually notice a stability boost from the new bios 0706 update?



well im used to open a lot of stuff i had few times already messages telling me that i need to close something because im running out of memory ...
sometimes even my Firefox uses like 3GB ...

and about the BIOS just installed it ...









and that's my current OC 
guys im kind a new at SB overclocking and the mobo so so do you think its OK ??

ohh and most important how should I overclock my GPU ?? msi afterburner doesn't even let me see or change the voltage 
and most important I thing something is wrong with my ssd (i just updated it with the new firmware too but i thinks its still running too slow )

Ohh and tonight I will order my new monitor probably the DELL U2412M or maybe Benq EW2730  its just killing its been like few weeks now and i still cant decide 
and probably an extra pair of ram


----------



## LocutusH

I think i want a soundcard :S
I cant really explain it, nor have "problems" with the x-fi camouflaged realtek on this board, just hearing music on my HD555... does not feel the same, as on my audigy4.

What do you think?
ASUS Xonar DX
or
Auzentech X-FI Forte 7.1 ?


----------



## bufu994

ohh and guys do you think that I should bye a new PSU ??? 
I have some old TACENS RADIAX III 1200w 
hmm I know that I don't need a 1200w but i already have it and its free 
should i just keep it or i should spend 100for Power supply and don't get that second pair of ram ???


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


ohh and most important how should I overclock my GPU ?? msi afterburner doesn't even let me see or change the voltage


You don't really need to adjust the voltage, but you can unlock voltage control in the Afterburner settings.

Many cards will oc 10% or more on stock voltages. Just make sure you adjust your fan profile so it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


You don't really need to adjust the voltage, but you can unlock voltage control in the Afterburner settings.

Many cards will oc 10% or more on stock voltages. Just make sure you adjust your fan profile so it doesn't get too hot.



I tried it but it doesn't let me :S

most of the people that have my gpu say that it hit 1GHz easy


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


most of the people that have my gpu say that it hit 1GHz easy


Just like we all say 4.8 GHz or even 5.0 GHz on this board with a 2500k or 2600k is easy too ?







my point being most DO NOT hit that level, but get somewhat close, and just like OC's for every CPU is different based on the luck of you're dealt from the CPU gods ... so too does this apply with GPU overclocking, not every chip is created equal.

Check in the Graphics cards forums, I know there have been a few threads about issue's with MSI Afterburner and fixing the voltage control issues, I'm sure you'll find your resolution in there somewhere. Plus I thought I read somewhere in that mess too that there's a new BETA version (2.2.0 Beta 7) of MSI's Afterburner that fixes it too or something ? But another option might be to download and use the ASUS GPU Tweak version 1.10 for Windows ?

Lastly with as cheap as it is right now ... *BUY MORE RAM *!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


I think i want a soundcard :S
I cant really explain it, nor have "problems" with the x-fi camouflaged realtek on this board, just hearing music on my HD555... does not feel the same, as on my audigy4.

What do you think?
ASUS Xonar DX
or
Auzentech X-FI Forte 7.1 ?


Do you have a headphone amp??


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Just like we all say 4.8 GHz or even 5.0 GHz on this board with a 2500k or 2600k is easy too ?







my point being most DO NOT hit that level, but get somewhat close, and just like OC's for every CPU is different based on the luck of you're dealt from the CPU gods ... so too does this apply with GPU overclocking, not every chip is created equal.

Check in the Graphics cards forums, I know there have been a few threads about issue's with MSI Afterburner and fixing the voltage control issues, I'm sure you'll find your resolution in there somewhere. Plus I thought I read somewhere in that mess too that there's a new BETA version (2.2.0 Beta 7) of MSI's Afterburner that fixes it too or something ? But another option might be to download and use the ASUS GPU Tweak version 1.10 for Windows ?

Lastly with as cheap as it is right now ... *BUY MORE RAM *!











thanks I was just running 3DMark06 
with GPU : core 1GHz, shader 2GHz, and memory 2.1Ghz 
and it was just fine i did MSI Kombustor benchmark some 3DMark06 it all went fine 
thats with the cpu and ram OC I posted earlier

hmm so my problem came when I tried with 5.15Ghz with 1.435V 
i started 3DMark all cool major jump in fps but it crashes when it starts to do the cpu only tests ... 
I thinks its needs more voltage but im afraid to put it ...
and maybe I need to change some other stuff too not to leave most of the stuff on auto ....

but yea im afraid not to fry my new PC and im still not really sure what I am doing so I stopped trying ....
and put it back to 4.45Ghz bus speed 103.5 .. i set the Voltage to 1.33V booted and Im currently running prime95 ....
and my cpu-z says that my voltage is below 1.3 V
it says 1.296V most of the time and sometimes it drops to 1.288
and i even have the epu power saving on ... 
(its been 30 mins since i started prime and my max core temperatures are like 64C (they stay around like 60-64C )

ohh and yea I think I will bye the extra pair of ram (here it will cost me 70 euros :S ) (better then new PSU right ??


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


ohh and yea I think I will bye the extra pair of ram (here it will cost me 70 euros :S ) (better then new PSU right ??


I found this review of it ... http://www.modpc.com/foros/showthread.php?t=248621 ... granted the review is in spanish







but ... 2009, modular, 1200w ... and you feel you need to replace it WHY again ?









... yeah BUY the RAM your system will gain more from that, then a lower watt PSU, I would have to think.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I found this review of it ... http://www.modpc.com/foros/showthread.php?t=248621 ... granted the review is in spanish








but ... 2009, modular, 1200w ... and you feel you need to replace it WHY again ?









... yeah BUY the RAM your system will gain more from that, then a lower watt PSU, I would have to think.










its because iv been reading all about seasonic and good corsair all about those GOOD PSU and how important it is and i wasn't sure if mine is OK , but yea thanks for looking it up iv seen some others reviews in Spanish too and they all say its good and cheap if you compare it to the others 1200W ...

------------------
edit i just bumped my bus to 105Mhz so cpu went to 4.5GHz and ram 1.95GHZ and voltage 1.32V .....

well i think I finally decided to go with the DELL monitor smaller then the 27" BENQ but still it should be better








another pair of ram and Logitech diNovo Mini , im thinking about an NZXT Sleeved LED too but I think im too lazy for that









and I finally left it at 4.45GHz (buss 103.5MHz ; multi x43 ; 1.315V ; ram at 1931MHz )
a lot of things on auto ... EPU power saving on ; DIGI Phase control at Optimized ; Loadline calibration 50% ; DIGI+VRM CPU Current Protection at 120% ; DIGI+VRM Switching Frequency at AUTO )


----------



## gordonash

First day playing with my motherboard and im loving it.

I set the overclock for my 2600k to 4.6 in the bios and all was good until i started getting random BSODs while using convertxtodvd on a few SD videos.

I then found the autotune button on AIsuite and gave that a go. Doubled my GPU clock but only went upto x43 on the multiplier









Is that a common result? if it is just the luck of the draw with the chips then no biggie









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Slow*Jim

What's your cooling like? Update your system in your sig and we can help you


----------



## gordonash

The temperatures are amazing so far, not really pushed it past 34c yet despite hammering though some video encodes @ upto 10 times faster then my old Pentium D!

The BSOD's are possibly fixed. I changed the 'number of cores' setting in convertxtodvd from 8 (8 was its maximum which i assumed was it noticing i have 8 threads available) down to 4.

Only worrying thing i seen so far is a system freeze while i was converting a mkv in the same program, this was after i has used the auto tuning app. My guess here was that it didnt like the gpu/memory or base clock speeds it arrived at? Is it possible/normal for this app to mess up like that?

Have defaulted bios and manually changed to 4.6 overclock and xmp settings for the time being.


----------



## tnhl1989

Regarding the bios update to 7xx. I currently have 902 how would I update to 7xx. I tried the AI tool and tried doing it through the bios. Nothing worked so far.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15338387*
> Regarding the bios update to 7xx. I currently have 902 how would I update to 7xx. I tried the AI tool and tried doing it through the bios. Nothing worked so far.


Bios version #0706 is *NEWER* than version #0902 ... you're trying to downgrade/or roll back, and some others have also reported troubles doing this go back a few pages it was discussed and resolved if memory serves me right.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15333835*
> Do you have a headphone amp??


Nope. The HD555 had always fine sound with the audigy4.


----------



## Jesse D

Well I had hoped to finish my build this weekend, but when it came down to drinking or working on my rig on Saturday... Drinking won 

Then by the time I got around to it today and found out I was running out of heatshrink the hardware store was closed.... But I got quite a bit done and only have my 6 pin pcie, 2 more fans and my power/reset buttons to sleeve/wire. (and whenever I remember to bring it into work I am getting rid of my window and putting some mesh in its place)

Here are some pics of the fun I was having tonight (last night but im still up)


















































































But anyway that was my repin of the psu (all sata, atx 24 pin, pcie, and 8 pin cpu), sleeve, and wiring job. Took soooo long.

Im not really happy with the quality of sleeving I got this time and after Lutro0 sent me a few inches of the MDCP sleeving to check out I will definitely go with that for my next build. (IB) Its much nicer...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Bios version #0706 is *NEWER *than version #0902 ...






Wrong, 0902 is newer and still beta.

Quote:



you're trying to downgrade/or roll back


You got it right. I know I've read somewhere a procedure to flash an older BIOS but don't remember where.

Why not keep 0902? It will be out of BETA in a month or so... unless he have problems?


----------



## p3gaz_001

finally powered up my mainboard, but i've got a problem, no boot from hard drive, no way, no cd/dvd with autoboot will boot, is that normal? the drive i'd pulled it out from my desktop, and it was working... why it wount work on gene-z ?


----------



## delicousBrains

Hello, new maximus gene-z owner here.

Please accept me as one of your own









Feel free to ask any questions. Here is the rundown of the water cooling setup:

Water cooling is a RS240 + RS120 rad using D5 pump in XSPC dual bay reservoir.

Attached GELID Silent12 PWM 750-1500RPM and Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM fans to the radiators. There are Scythe 12mm SLIM Silent 1200RPM fans mounted at the top of the case in a PULL method.

All fittings are bitspower 1/2" ID-3/4" OD compression fittings with Feser Tube UV Hose (RED)

Water blocks are: Rasa CPU (Acetal) Black, EK-FC580 DCII and EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene.

The EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial for the video card is only used to simplify the tube running







The water block for the video card restricts the inlets and outlets on one side of the block


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Wrong, 0902 is newer and still beta.
You got it right. I know I've read somewhere a procedure to flash an older BIOS but don't remember where.
Why not keep 0902? It will be out of BETA in a month or so... unless he have problems?


I don't know, I thought actually ... BIOS #0902 build was released on 9/19/201, as an OFFICIAL version at the time, but I guess something was wrong with it, because shortly after Asus pulled it and re-classified it as a BETA version, in early October ... and then BIOS #0706 build was released near the beginning of October, I'm still trying to find the exact date, I thought I found it yesterday, but forgot to save the link, and now I can't recall where I saw it. (it's a pain getting old







) So anyways, Bios #0706 is now 'Official' I guess as maybe as a safety backup from the issues #0902 had ? yet Asus will still fix and reclassify 0902 from beta back to official ? .... so it's easy to get this all twisted, especially since the Asus reps ... Raja/Brian/Mason/et all don't seem to be saying a word anywhere about any of this ?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


finally powered up my mainboard, but i've got a problem, no boot from hard drive, no way, no cd/dvd with autoboot will boot, is that normal? the drive i'd pulled it out from my desktop, and it was working... why it wount work on gene-z ?


after solving this problem on my own, can now somebody PLEASE tell me why i can't install Windows XP? .... PLEASE!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

p3gaz_001 , are you doing CLEAN FRESH installs on new HDD's/SSD's or after Formating your old ones ? or did you just try to move your old HDD's and Windows set-ups onto your new build ? almost everyone that has done just the move over seems to have reported big conflicts and/or issues ... while doing a FORMAT and FRESH INSTALL seems to have worked 100% of the time for people doing so, or that needed to correct their move over attempts.

As for XP ... dunno ? but doesn't WIN7 allow you to do all your XP stuff too ? It's time to move on from XP IMO. Heck Win8 is just around the corner.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


p3gaz_001 , are you doing CLEAN FRESH installs on new HDD's/SSD's or after Formating your old ones ? or did you just try to move your old HDD's and Windows set-ups onto your new build ? almost everyone that has done just the move over seems to have reported big conflicts and/or issues ... while doing a FORMAT and FRESH INSTALL seems to have worked 100% of the time for people doing so, or that needed to correct their move over attempts.

As for XP ... dunno ? but doesn't WIN7 allow you to do all your XP stuff too ? It's time to move on from XP IMO. Heck Win8 is just around the corner.










thanks god an answer...

the hard drive was fully erased, 101% clean , no other preovious OS installed on it....

i appreciate your help, btw... while going mad by trying to install XP, i don't even know how did i get there... the problem was that Sata ports was set by default on AHCI, so no matter how far i try to install xp, was goin to fail ... now is ok, XP is installed ..... now installing some drivers and so on.. hope to come back very soon for some results, the first thing i did was to do my very first overclock on sb, and i did it without problems, 4ghz with 1.30v don't actually know if is good or bad...... i'll write back









PS. i use xp for memory bench ;P


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *delicousBrains*


Hello, new maximus gene-z owner here.

Please accept me as one of your own









Feel free to ask any questions. Here is the rundown of the water cooling setup:

Water cooling is a RS240 + RS120 rad using D5 pump in XSPC dual bay reservoir.

Attached GELID Silent12 PWM 750-1500RPM and Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM fans to the radiators. There are Scythe 12mm SLIM Silent 1200RPM fans mounted at the top of the case in a PULL method.

All fittings are bitspower 1/2" ID-3/4" OD compression fittings with Feser Tube UV Hose (RED)

Water blocks are: Rasa CPU (Acetal) Black, EK-FC580 DCII and EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene.

The EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial for the video card is only used to simplify the tube running







The water block for the video card restricts the inlets and outlets on one side of the block


















delicousBrains Welcome to the club
Nice build with a good case too









Is it me or does your graphics card hangs a bit? 
And where does the lower tube go?


----------



## maxmekker

I posted over at the Vengeance tread, but I thought I'd share my latest mem test here to.

1:slot 2 all auto, mem speed set to 1066
2:as above but mem speed set to 1333
3:as above but speed set to 1600: no boot and f2, and freeze at first bios pic
4:xmp profile : no boot, loops on off, and error 34
5:as above SLOT 1 : freez at 27% no error
6: Slot 1 all auto mem speed 1066


----------



## maxmekker

7:Slot 1 all auto , mem speed 1333
8: slot 3 all auto mem speed 1066
9: slot 3 auto mem speed 1333
10 slot 4 XMP profile , No boot


----------



## maxmekker

1 : Stick 2. XMP slot 1 Freez at 20 %
2: all auto mem speed set to 1333
3:Manull settings 999242t 1,5v 1600 slot 1. loops at boot, OC fail page.
4all auto , but mem speed at 1600: stops at 21%
5:slot 3. XMP .error 62 ,and hangs at boot
6:ALL AUTO 8 GIG 
7 ALL AUTO MEM SPED SET TO 1066

Thanks for having a look.


----------



## gordonash

Not sure what to make of this...

My ambient temp is 25c and from a cold start my cpu is about 30c. Once the system has been on for about 5 minutes the cpu temp drops to 19c/20c.

Just done a bit of testing by playing half hour of command and conquer 3 on full graphical settings @ 1280 x 1024 and AI suite and the bios both show cpu temp at 22c. This is using the on chip gpu.

Is this game just way way to easy for my system to play or is there something wrong here?


----------



## maxmekker

I use realtemp , and it show 10+ more than aisuit2.


----------



## delicousBrains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*









delicousBrains Welcome to the club
Nice build with a good case too









Is it me or does your graphics card hangs a bit? 
And where does the lower tube go?


Case is amazing. This corsair case came out with 5 stars from me.









That video card is definitely hanging. I did a dry run with stock cooler (direct CU II) and it was pretty much doing the same thing. Infact using the stock cooler, the hanging was causing the heatsink to get in the way of the fan. The sound it made was like a fork in a blender







I had to tie the PCIe power cables up to keep the board from slouching so much









The water block for the card is really heavy. So no doubt why it's doing that. Plus the water and the SLI bridge is not helping. I think i'm customer 002 for this waterblock. I should of went with a reference design board









I hope the tubing will keep it stabilized









P.S the tube at the bottom is to drain the system.


----------



## delicousBrains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


I use realtemp , and it show 10+ more than aisuit2.


I get that too maxmekker. I choose to believe the lower temp


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I don't know, I thought actually ... BIOS #0902 build was released on 9/19/201, as an OFFICIAL version at the time, but I guess something was wrong with it, because shortly after Asus pulled it and re-classified it as a BETA version, in early October ... and then BIOS #0706 build was released near the beginning of October, I'm still trying to find the exact date, I thought I found it yesterday, but forgot to save the link, and now I can't recall where I saw it. (it's a pain getting old







) So anyways, Bios #0706 is now 'Official' I guess as maybe as a safety backup from the issues #0902 had ? yet Asus will still fix and reclassify 0902 from beta back to official ? .... so it's easy to get this all twisted, especially since the Asus reps ... Raja/Brian/Mason/et all don't seem to be saying a word anywhere about any of this ?


Im pretty sure that 706 is the newest build by asus. In all of the asus MB I have owned (or built for others) they often release a beta version with a higher number than the official build that they release soon after... I dont know why they do that, but just look into some of the other boards on their site and you will see what I mean.


----------



## gordonash

Thanks for the help so far.

Would really appreciate some quick and simple answers on the following tho as i need to know if my chip is not performing as expected and if i have an issue with the seller.

System seems stable enough running a few games overclocked at 4.6 but prime95 crashes it within a minute. Temperatures are always low when this happens.

So the question is are you guarenteed a certain amount of overclock with a 2600k and if so how much?

I just wanted to nip this problem in the bud if i have to get the cpu replaced.

Also whats a good way of testing my ram thoroughly so i can rule that out?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;15346083*
> Thanks for the help so far.
> 
> Would really appreciate some quick and simple answers on the following tho as i need to know if my chip is not performing as expected and if i have an issue with the seller.
> 
> System seems stable enough running a few games overclocked at 4.6 but prime95 crashes it within a minute. Temperatures are always low when this happens.
> 
> So the question is are you guarenteed a certain amount of overclock with a 2600k and if so how much?
> 
> I just wanted to nip this problem in the bud if i have to get the cpu replaced.
> 
> Also whats a good way of testing my ram thoroughly so i can rule that out?
> 
> Many thanks.


Id use memtest to rule out bad ram.

As far as on OC on ram and cpu use a custom test of p95 w/ 90% of mem.

What are your voltages and what other settings have you touched in bios to get to 4.6?

As far as a guarantee there is none of course, but most will easily get 4.6 and more than likely higher on good cooling... You just have to get your settings right to achieve stability.


----------



## gordonash

Ive owned a pc for decades but this was my first ever go at overclocking. I only attempted it as from reading this thread it seemed 100% guarenteed if you were using this motherboard (which id already bought anyway) just by setting the 4.60 option in the bios alone.

If ive got the wrong end of the stick and its not always that easy then fair do's









I am worried that i may have a faulty cpu tho and weather i should be having words with the original owner?

Cooling seems to be holding up very well on this system and the crashes seem to be at low temps so are you saying that its just a case of doing some complicated manual overclocking?

Also what do you mean by using prime95 with 90% ram, more details please as i cant find any obvious options.

Many thanks.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;15347155*
> Ive owned a pc for decades but this was my first ever go at overclocking. I only attempted it as from reading this thread it seemed 100% guarenteed if you were using this motherboard (which id already bought anyway) just by setting the 4.60 option in the bios alone.


Not 100% will pass the 4.6 test but most should... try the 4.2 and see what happen. If you really need those 400MHz then try running memtest86+ to test your RAM if the problem coud come from there. What RAM you bought? 1.65v?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash;15347155*
> Ive owned a pc for decades but this was my first ever go at overclocking. I only attempted it as from reading this thread it seemed 100% guarenteed if you were using this motherboard (which id already bought anyway) just by setting the 4.60 option in the bios alone.
> 
> If ive got the wrong end of the stick and its not always that easy then fair do's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried that i may have a faulty cpu tho and weather i should be having words with the original owner?
> 
> Cooling seems to be holding up very well on this system and the crashes seem to be at low temps so are you saying that its just a case of doing some complicated manual overclocking?
> 
> Also what do you mean by using prime95 with 90% ram, more details please as i cant find any obvious options.
> 
> Many thanks.


OC with sandy is much easier than some older chips, however...

Here are the stable voltages others have used for that OC... (taken from Sandy Stable Club)

gessay 4601.0mhz1.336v

Face69 4600.7mhz1.344v

3xVicious 4600.2mhz1.280v

franktitude 4600.2mhz1.312v

massaskillz 4599.8mhz1.336v

It is most definitely not just as easy as setting it to 46 multi. In fact you are not guaranteed to hit anything above intels stock clocks. That said most chips will easily hit 4.6, you just need to read up a bit more. A good place to start is in the OC section that LAKF has placed on the first post in this thread, or the Sandy Stable Club I have linked to above.

Some in here use the automatic OC in our boards bios, but this will not always make a stable OC (it will not be as efficient as a lower clocked stable chip not to mention possible BSOD etc.) and if you have a good chip it pumps more volts than necessary into it which not only is wasteful but has the potential to degrade your chip faster.

As far as P95 heres a pic of what I mean by 90% (though a blend test will work this gives you a more complete stability test)










Hope that helps a bit... Once you have read up a bit and tried out a different setup for your OC come back and tell us what you got/or any further problems.

Dont let it fool you though it is not what I would call "complicated manual overclocking". It is manual and will take a small amount time, but youll be much happier with your OC if you do it.


----------



## Zcon

is this board a good 3 way sli mother board?


----------



## gordonash

It only has slots for 2 graphics cards.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcon;15349284*
> is this board a good 3 way sli mother board?


?!!! It has two PCIe slots, you would need three. Maybe you were thinking about the Maximus Extreme which does support Tri-Sli. Now you can do Tri-CF or CFX with a HD6990 and a HD6970 or a HD6870x2 and a HD6870, but Nividia does not support a dual GPU with a single GPU as far as I know. You could do two GTX590's for Quad SLI since you would only be using two slots.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone know of a way NOT to let the fans connecected to the mobo fan headers be thermally controlled by the CPU load and or the temperature inside the case? Its reall annoying hearing them ramp up and down


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Anyone know of a way NOT to let the fans connecected to the mobo fan headers be thermally controlled by the CPU load and or the temperature inside the case? Its reall annoying hearing them ramp up and down


Not sure about the cpu fan as I cannot even hear my ap181 so I dont know if it can be controlled (though it looks as if it could be) But there are options in fan expert in AI suite... set as user defined, pick what speeds/temps *can be 20% across the board if you really wanted*, then click apply)

You can also do the same in bios.

There are settings for cpu and mobo headers in both so I would assume they will work... I am not in front of that PC otherwise I would try myself.


----------



## p3gaz_001

good morning (local time)!

i'm trying to "linx" but here comes the old problem on the new build.

the problem is that if i use linx 0.6.4 version with updated libraries cpu doesnt load, it remaing on 0.5 1% load, it will never go more than that, this was the same problem i had when i was using 980X, problem solved when i bought the 990X, now on 2600K i've got the same problem! what to do? actually i'm running 0.6.1 Linx version with updated libraries too and it works, i'm at 12/20 loops, but i guess this version is not ok .. i should use the latest one, so can someone please tell me how to solve this pain in the *** once and for all? thank for the answers!


----------



## utnorris

Not sure about Linx as I just use Intel Burn test to see if I am stable. Sure it doesn't run for hours on end, but I find if it passes it and my Gflops are around 110Gflps for my 2600K then I am pretty stable that I don't get any BSOD. Of course you could use Prime95 and run that for hours, but I just don't see the point unless it is mission critical and if that is the case you shouldn't be overclocking.

On to other news, Newegg Shellshocker for memory:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428

These will be $39.99 after 10am PST. Pretty solid ram for this board and they match color wise to boot.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*   Anyone know of a way NOT to let the fans connecected to the mobo fan headers be thermally controlled by the CPU load and or the temperature inside the case? Its reall annoying hearing them ramp up and down  
 AI suite works: skip to 0:50


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Not sure about Linx as I just use Intel Burn test to see if I am stable. Sure it doesn't run for hours on end, but I find if it passes it and my Gflops are around 110Gflps for my 2600K then I am pretty stable that I don't get any BSOD. Of course you could use Prime95 and run that for hours, but I just don't see the point unless it is mission critical and if that is the case you shouldn't be overclocking.

On to other news, Newegg Shellshocker for memory:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231428

These will be $39.99 after 10am PST. Pretty solid ram for this board and they match color wise to boot.


well... you are right, personally i hate those programs, i do not like running those kind of programs running my cpu at full load for hours and hours, i would like to do it once to have a place on 5ghz stability 3d , so i need linx 0.6.4 to get working.


----------



## glide 1

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cict9u...10.3.6.010.zip

this is the link to the latest LinX i believe.


----------



## p3gaz_001

is the same one i've downloaded this morning.... that's not the problem, problems comes each time i update the libraries on 0.6.4 version... linx wount work!!!!! don't know what the hell is the problem......


----------



## toyz72

hey...hoping i can join. i just now got it up and runnin.


----------



## djdisturbed

my extreme-z board should be here tomorrow for my first build


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdisturbed;15357260*
> my extreme-z board should be here tomorrow for my first build


Nice but this thread discuss the GENE-Z. I think there is a thread for the Extreme-Z.


----------



## turrican9

just finsihed a build with a Maximus IV Gene-Z. What a nice board. Really like it. However, this system is for a friend of mine. So sadly I'm not going to join this Club









But what a board.. wow..


----------



## djdisturbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15357314*
> Nice but this thread discuss the GENE-Z. I think there is a thread for the Extreme-Z.


crap sry, miss-read the thread title, was looking for that thread, my fault


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72;15355938*
> hey...hoping i can join. i just now got it up and runnin.


Added


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hmm nope, even with Asus suite, I can't get the fans to stop ramping up when the CPU load goes up, this is really annoying


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Hmm nope, even with Asus suite, I can't get the fans to stop ramping up when the CPU load goes up, this is really annoying


What are your *BIOS *settings ?

BIOS / Advanced mode / Monitor Menu Tab / Fan Speed Control / ...


> - CPU Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> 
> 
> 
> - CPU Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - CPU Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> 
> 
> 
> - CPU Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - CPU Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - Chassis Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - Chassis Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think FAN X-pert in the Asus Suite II acts like a GUI for this ? but not sure if it overrides it if you don't have the Items *ENABLED *in the BIOS ?


----------



## snakemed

1ceTr0n, what happens when you disable Q-Fan in BIOS?








I don't use it that way, but then I want my fans to ramp up with CPU load, etc.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


What are your *BIOS *settings ?

BIOS / Advanced mode / Monitor Menu Tab / Fan Speed Control / ...


> - CPU Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> 
> 
> 
> - CPU Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - CPU Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> 
> 
> 
> - CPU Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - CPU Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - Chassis Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> 
> 
> 
> - Chassis Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - Chassis Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think FAN X-pert in the Asus Suite II acts like a GUI for this ? but not sure if it overrides it if you don't have the Items *ENABLED *in the BIOS ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Hmm nope, even with Asus suite, I can't get the fans to stop ramping up when the CPU load goes up, this is really annoying


----------



## luizzz R!

hell yeah the gene-z finally arrived!

from now on gonna stay with you guys for a couple of days, and also a couple of doubts and question to set it nicelly running and ****@#ng burning down the house!

la_kings_fan I need to take a pic with the mounted system or just the parts are cool?

IÂ´m not gonna put it on now cuse IÂ´m still waiting for some fans, and of course, the processor... so If I can post a pic of the mobo right now to - finally - join the group, let me know









oherwise, a couple o days more - IÂ´m in brazil, so waiting for the mail is really necessary..


----------



## utnorris

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15361507*
> 1ceTr0n, what happens when you disable Q-Fan in BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use it that way, but then I want my fans to ramp up with CPU load, etc.


Disabling Q fan makes the funs run at full crank all the time, and these coolermaster 120mm are dissapointinly loud. Looks like im gonna have to redo my plans for my case project Night Fire


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15360759*
> What are your *BIOS* settings ?
> 
> BIOS / Advanced mode / Monitor Menu Tab / Fan Speed Control / ...
> 
> - CPU Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> - CPU Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - CPU Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> - CPU Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - CPU Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%
> 
> - Chassis Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...
> - Chassis Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm
> - Chassis Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
> - Chassis Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%
> - Chassis Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c
> - Chassis Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%


I think FAN X-pert in the Asus Suite II acts like a GUI for this ? but not sure if it overrides it if you don't have the Items *ENABLED* in the BIOS ?

I've tried fiddling with it but the stupid thing won't let me adjust lower min ducy cycle below 30% and won't let me change the lower chassis temp below 40c either. The motherboard temperature is also totally inaccurate so its making the fans ramp up for no good reason. It also doesn't indicate if its going by C or F for temperature as well. I'm also dissapointed I can't control the individual fan channels either, all 3 of the chassis are tied together.

Back to the drawing board cooling wise for the case mod project...ung......


----------



## lagittaja

Hehah guys, I _might_ be getting another Gene-Z









Been planning on upgrading my htpc rig, first was thinking about am3+/4gb 1600 cl7/x4 965be
But now I'm seriously considering about getting GZ+i3 2100 instead









Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## XReflection

I'm looking into upgrading my CPU to a 2500k and my friend recommended this mobo. But I've read that some coolers might cause problems if you are trying to x-fire or sli. I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212+. If I wanted to xfire 2 6870's, would I have issues with clearance and things fitting?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XReflection*


I'm looking into upgrading my CPU to a 2500k and my friend recommended this mobo. But I've read that some coolers might cause problems if you are trying to x-fire or sli. I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212+. If I wanted to xfire 2 6870's, would I have issues with clearance and things fitting?


I just finished a build for a friend. Consists of this mobo, Hyper 212+ and a GTX 570. No problems with clearing between the 212+ and the GTX 570


----------



## XReflection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I just finished a build for a friend. Consists of this mobo, Hyper 212+ and a GTX 570. No problems with clearing between the 212+ and the GTX 570


So the top PCI-E slot should be okay? If so, I might make my transition to intel within the next few weeks. Looking to pick up a i5-2500k from microcenter (since its the cheapest)..it's just so far away from me =(.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XReflection*


So the top PCI-E slot should be okay? If so, I might make my transition to intel within the next few weeks. Looking to pick up a i5-2500k from microcenter (since its the cheapest)..it's just so far away from me =(.


I'm using the top PCI-E slot and no problems with clearance for the 212+.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


I've tried fiddling with it but the stupid thing won't let me adjust lower min ducy cycle below 30% and won't let me change the lower chassis temp below 40c either. The motherboard temperature is also totally inaccurate so its making the fans ramp up for no good reason. It also doesn't indicate if its going by C or F for temperature as well. I'm also dissapointed I can't control the individual fan channels either, all 3 of the chassis are tied together.

Back to the drawing board cooling wise for the case mod project...ung......


That was one of the reasons I now use a fancontroller. Although I still use FAN X-pert for the memory cooler on the optimal fan header and the pump on the one next to it. This works fine for me.
And the temp in Fan X-pert is Celsius..so is in the uefi.


----------



## b0z0

Mine will be here Friday. I'm getting rid of my current mobo, and cards. Went with the Gene and Asus Matrix 580 GTX platinum


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luizzz R!*


la_kings_fan I need to take a pic with the mounted system or just the parts are cool?

IÂ´m not gonna put it on now cuse IÂ´m still waiting for some fans, and of course, the processor... so If I can post a pic of the mobo right now to - finally - join the group, let me know










Just posting a pic with a NOTE/paper on side GENE-Z BOARD /or Box parts, w/ your OCN name and date on it would be perfect.

like this ...


----------



## maxmekker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I just finished a build for a friend. Consists of this mobo, Hyper 212+ and a GTX 570. No problems with clearing between the 212+ and the GTX 570


just got my hyper 212 to.


----------



## ckoons1

anyone have any idea about this??? when i reboot my Maximus Gene Z from the bios or windows it will shut down and not restart UNTIL I PRESS CMOS CLEAR THEN TURN ON. any ideas?

never mind. its fixed. i had a bad sleeved 8 pin power ext cable. once i removed it all is GREAT :]


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Lots of updates on my ROG themed case rebuild *Night Fire*!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...l#post15263641


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Looking pretty sweet 1ceTr0n ... if you need help find replacement Fans for those CoolerMaster 120mm's ... I actually added a Link on the Front page under Other Useful Info that had my list of sites selling specialized PWM & LED case fans. Might blow the $100 budget, BUT for *PWM *w/ *RED* LED's


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1;15372889*
> anyone have any idea about this??? when i reboot my Maximus Gene Z from the bios or windows it will shut down and not restart UNTIL I PRESS CMOS CLEAR THEN TURN ON. any ideas?


Ive gotten that a couple times with a failed OC... In fact a couple days ago this happened about every other restart as I was tuning up my bios to boot into 54 and 55 multi I had this happen.... (have not made it into 55 yet)


----------



## NateN34

Got some proofs, since no one believes me











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055333


----------



## tricolorpf

Hello, I bought ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z this week. It's working correctly but idle motherboard temperature in bios and aida64 is 46 Â°C without overclocking. Is this normal?


----------



## p3gaz_001

hi









i have problems with my board!

each time i power up the mainboard i got this message










in the bios , on voltage pag i have 5V voltage running at +6.040 marked in red, and 12V Voltage running at 19.296V... what can i do?!







please help.

what's wrong with it??


----------



## maxmekker

Maxmekker vs ram/board issue part vl, ore something 









So last night i went over to a friend to try out my sticks in his machine.
(sabertooth p67) and his sticks in my machine( Dominator + vengeance cmz86x3m2a1600c9 ). And also try out his corsair power ( both 750 tx / ax )

The only thing that differs from the last test's I' ve done , is that before the last run with MY sticks in MY machine with ALL hooked up again, was that the cooler on one of the sticks fell off, and I had to put it back on( it's still a bit loose) Also did a v reading with a fluke 125, and every thing seemd ok. ( 12,12v and 5,+++ v )

Above mentioned mem stick (first vengenace)

1:all auto, slot 2 mem speed to 1333 - FAIL
2: all auto mem speed 1066 - GOOD
3:all auto mem speed 1333 SLOT 3 - FAIL
4: xmp no boot, (no picture)
5: DOMINATOR stick, all auto 1333-FAIL
As above BUT no gfx card(removed) FAIL


----------



## maxmekker

6: my friends vengeance (his own) in his sabertooth MB, all auto in bios 
7:as above but with XMP profil .
8: MY VENGEANCE STICK'S IN SABERTOOTH , XMP PROFIL.( needed 3 reboot as the dram led light up on the sabertooth with MY stick's in them.,and frooze )


----------



## maxmekker

9: His power in my machine
10:My stick's in my machine on loant power XMP PROFIL
11:My sticks in my machine , ALL AUTO, BUT MEM SPEED AND VOLT MANUALLY SETT.(on loant power) ALL other removed(gfx card - drives)
12: (note with number 13) MY sticks with my power with all pluged back in ( gfx , drives + 2 hdd) -GOOD

So I'm not sure what to make of this. From every stick failing on my card( his and mine) I got MINE running xmp on HIS sabertooth, and then on the last test ,with all back in my machine, is was running a full pass in mem test with XMP profile(one is not enough I know, but it was late)

Seems like when finally tehy would run on the xmp profil on the sabertooth , it would so on my board also ( well on second atempt anyway)

I was home late from my friend , so I did not try XMP profile when back home, but it's running on all auto , but mem speed set to 1333 ( at least it did, will se when I get back from work today)
If it would run on 1333 I would be happy , because xmp ore not , 1600 speed is not that important to me, but that it will be stable only at 1066 is abit dissapointing.
Comments welcome.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tricolorpf*


Hello, I bought ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z this week. It's working correctly but idle motherboard temperature in bios and aida64 is 46 Â°C without overclocking. Is this normal?


Don't worry about idle temperatures at all. They are often inaccurate and don't mean anything anyways. What are your load temperatures?


----------



## Epyon415

WOOT I am on my way!!!

Cant wait to get this board!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15381541*
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have problems with my board!
> 
> each time i power up the mainboard i got this message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the bios , on voltage pag i have 5V voltage running at +6.040 marked in red, and 12V Voltage running at 19.296V... what can i do?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help.
> 
> what's wrong with it??


thanks everyone for answering, after this, one of the two 560TI died. so pay attention if your mainboard gives you back that message.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Sorry to hear this _p3gaz_001_ ... I'd contact Asus ... try the ROG guys first, links on the Front Page ... it looks / sounds like you're getting power surge spikes from your power supply and the MotherBoard isn't handling it and that fired your GPU card ? Is that what's actually happening ? If so I'd think maybe you should have some sort of claim against Enermax and/or Asus maybe ? I didn't answer you before because I didn't know what to tell you ... this one is well beyond my knowledge level, sorry man







.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15386129*
> thanks everyone for answering, after this, one of the two 560TI died. so pay attention if your mainboard gives you back that message.


What else were you touching in the bios though? I see a target speed of 5000 so it makes me wonder if there may have been a accidental bump in the settings???


----------



## tricolorpf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15381993*
> Don't worry about idle temperatures at all. They are often inaccurate and don't mean anything anyways. What are your load temperatures?


Thanks for reply. The temp load is about 50°C. I need to worry?


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tricolorpf;15388563*
> Thanks for reply. The temp load is about 50°C. I need to worry?


That's pretty decent if you are talking 100% load. I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Sorry to hear this _p3gaz_001_ ... I'd contact Asus ... try the ROG guys first, links on the Front Page ... it looks / sounds like you're getting power surge spikes from your power supply and the MotherBoard isn't handling it and that fired your GPU card ? Is that what's actually happening ? If so I'd think maybe you should have some sort of claim against Enermax and/or Asus maybe ? I didn't answer you before because I didn't know what to tell you ... this one is well beyond my knowledge level, sorry man







.


i'll write in the asus forum asap, other than that, i remember, before having this message, i'd tried to connect a 120mm fan while the mobo was running, i'm refuse to believe that all this problem started from the fan, but after connecting the fan, 10 sec after, the system switched off, and it started that game on/off on/off on/off ....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*


What else were you touching in the bios though? I see a target speed of 5000 so it makes me wonder if there may have been a accidental bump in the settings???


i didn't touch anything other than connect a 120mm fan while the system was running...... speed target 5ghz with 1.40v .


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


i'll write in the asus forum asap, other than that, i remember, before having this message, i'd tried to connect a 120mm fan while the mobo was running, i'm refuse to believe that all this problem started from the fan, but after connecting the fan, 10 sec after, the system switched off, and it started that game on/off on/off on/off ....

i didn't touch anything other than connect a 120mm fan while the system was running...... speed target 5ghz with 1.40v .


I srsly doubt your problem was a fan and I also doubt that you will get any help from Asus since the motherboard warned you and if i read correctly it is still functioning.
There is a reason why Asus boards are good ones, you just bumped into one of those reasons.
My guess is that you should contact the PSU manufacturer.

Sorry if any1 thinks I shouldnt be posting here, Im gathering info for my self on this lil beauty.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


I srsly doubt your problem was a fan and I also doubt that you will get any help from Asus since the motherboard warned you and if i read correctly it is still functioning.
There is a reason why Asus boards are good ones, you just bumped into one of those reasons.
My guess is that you should contact the PSU manufacturer.

Sorry if any1 thinks I shouldnt be posting here, Im gathering info for my self on this lil beauty.


me too i doubt that the problem came from the fan, i really doesn't make sense, but why then the problem came after that?









yeah the mb still runs, the 12V Voltage from 19V went to 14V still in warning, and the 5V from 9V is now at regular voltage, now i'm on the other rig, i'll check the Gene-Z rig later, if the 12V voltage is still on warning....


----------



## turrican9

Ai Suite II is just a piece of bloatware in my opinion. It's monitoring are far from accurate, and gives fake alerts.

I uninstalled it in my system and are using HWiNFO 64 instead, which is a accurate and a simple monitoring software.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


me too i doubt that the problem came from the fan, i really doesn't make sense, but why then the problem came after that?









yeah the mb still runs, the 12V Voltage from 19V went to 14V still in warning, and the 5V from 9V is now at regular voltage, now i'm on the other rig, i'll check the Gene-Z rig later, if the 12V voltage is still on warning....


I do the same you did with the fan countless number of times..








RMA your GPU and RMA your PSU.
If you have a multimeter or a voltimeter put a clip on the PSU and check the voltages, if you wish ofc. I honestly think that the mobo is correct and the voltage killed one of your GPU's








I feel sorry for you, wish you can get everything back from RMA without any costs for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Ai Suite II is just a piece of bloatware in my opinion. It's monitoring are far from accurate, and gives fake alerts.

I uninstalled it in my system and are using HWiNFO 64 instead, which is a accurate and a simple monitoring software.


Ya know.. You can monitor things like this inside your Bios and also your prolly one of those that haz gazillions of monitoring programs running at the same time. Well AI Suite doesnt like that







thats ur problem.


----------



## p3gaz_001

btw, before RMA my psu could be a good idea to buy something like this?


----------



## p3gaz_001

PSU still wrong...


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah diffinatly check your 12V with multi-meter if you can, or bring it to a pc shop and have them run a diag on it, or if you wanna live dangerously plug it in an other mother board and check voltage in bbios again, if its good try an other psu in your gene-z and see if the same is still happening. Might be something wrong with motherboard, if the assembler put the wrong part in the wrong spot on the smt-assembly robot, I've worked in that field and it does happen quite often.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


btw, before RMA my psu could be a good idea to buy something like this?


You dont need that to check PSU's lol, get a multimeter it will serve you for everything(electricity wise).
iirc rog boards even have spots for you to connect the multimeter and check voltages, atleast my crosshair iv formula does.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Yeah diffinatly check your 12V with multi-meter if you can, or bring it to a pc shop and have them run a diag on it, or if you wanna live dangerously plug it in an other mother board and check voltage in bbios again, if its good try an other psu in your gene-z and see if the same is still happening. Might be something wrong with motherboard, if the assembler put the wrong part in the wrong spot on the smt-assembly robot, I've worked in that field and it does happen quite often.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Good to see im not alone in this, test the motherboard with another psu.
Readings are still wrong? Test the PSU with another motherboard.

Most likely its the PSU since it took out ur GPU.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Enermax PSU quality has never been that great over the years. First and only one I had back for my first build in 01 caused issues with my Athlon axia setup. Swap it out for a Corsair or Antec and be on your merry way


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15398347*
> Enermax PSU quality has never been that great over the years. First and only one I had back for my first build in 01 caused issues with my Athlon axia setup. Swap it out for a Corsair or Antec and be on your merry way


I think that Enermax are more of a hit or miss as far as quality goes. I took my Dad's E8400 on a P5Q Deluxe to 4.1 Ghz using an Enermax PSU. That thing is solid as a rock.


----------



## snakemed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15398347*
> Enermax PSU quality has never been that great over the years. First and only one I had back for my first build in 01 caused issues with my Athlon axia setup. Swap it out for a Corsair or Antec and be on your merry way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15398442*
> I think that Enermax are more of a hit or miss as far as quality goes. I took my Dad's E8400 on a P5Q Deluxe to 4.1 Ghz using an Enermax PSU. That thing is solid as a rock.


Just stay away from the builder-quality Antec PSUs... I had one go bad and take out an ASUS P4P800E Deluxe and it was no fun. I loved that board, it was sweet!









Love the new Corsair AX-series with the modular cables. My AX850 has been a great decision so far.


----------



## utnorris

I have had Enermax, Corsair and Antec on this MB and no issues, but they were all their high end PSU's. I would first check with a multimeter or a PSU tester or try a different PSU. I doubt the board is causing the issue, but you never know. Luckily, Asus offers an advanced RMA and can have a new board to you within a few days while you check the other stuff.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15398347*
> Enermax PSU quality has never been that great over the years. First and only one I had back for my first build in 01 caused issues with my Athlon axia setup. Swap it out for a Corsair or Antec and be on your merry way












First off Enermax= Top of the line (for fun just google "is enermax quality")
And yes corsair and antec also offer top of the line PSU's (my personal pref would be Enermax>Corsair>Antec... I really want a platimax on my IB build)

That said every manufacturer has issues from time to time and it very well could be an issue with you PSU.

As others have stated above either a multimeter, or a psu tester (this would be my first choice as a quality one will give you a lot clearer info on whats going on) would be a great tool to have and would give you an answer on whether or not your PSU is at fault.


----------



## Mikecdm

Another pic of the Gene in action and a screen of the gene working rams and bclk a little.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15400275*
> Another pic of the Gene in action and a screen of the gene working rams and bclk a little.


That top pic is sexy


----------



## tricolorpf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


That's pretty decent if you are talking 100% load. I wouldn't be worried at all.



Thanks, What's your motherboard temperature em idle and full load?

Another question: Is it possible to defragment hard drive with SSD as cache (Intel smart response)? Does not affect the SSD?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*











First off Enermax= Top of the line (for fun just google "is enermax quality")
And yes corsair and antec also offer top of the line PSU's (my personal pref would be Enermax>Corsair>Antec... I really want a platimax on my IB build)

.



Hey, just saying. But opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Just stay away from the builder-quality Antec PSUs... I had one go bad and take out an ASUS P4P800E Deluxe and it was no fun. I loved that board, it was sweet!









Love the new Corsair AX-series with the modular cables. My AX850 has been a great decision so far.










Man, I remember my P4P800-E back in the day. Northwood P4 2.8 at 3.2ghz running Star Wars Galaxies on a 9800pro *when nvidia was royall sucking it hard*


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here are some more teaser pics of my Asus ROG themed case *Night Fire* for a Asus Maximum IV Gene-Z club thread friday treat


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Hey, just saying. But opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one.


Yes and I am sorry after re-reading what I wrote it does seem a bit harsh... But by that same line of thought it is an opinion of a few select AMD die-hards that BD pimp slaps the 2500k and 2600k.... When I see them say that I just wonder where is the


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jesse D*


When I see them say that I just wonder where is the











Cause their farking is none!!!




























Bulldozer is officially AMD's Prescott


----------



## lagittaja

Now I'm 100% sure I will be getting another GZ








What do you guys say about this setup for my mom to replace the current htpc in my systems








Gene-z 143euros
i3 2100 100euros
TeamGroup 2x4gb ddr3 1333 cl9 33euros
Super Flower golden green pro 400w 51euros
And later antec 620 or scythe shuriken + silverstone gd05

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## calvinbui

updated to 0706, works good.


----------



## LocutusH

I have my new ASUS Xonar DX in.









Have to say: FORGET THE INTEGRATED.

Not that the integrated would be "BAD", but the xonar has a very clear advantage in sound quality. Much more clear, crisp, loud, and all the small voices here and there are in place again, just like with my old audigy4. Or even better?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Updating google OWNERS LIST .....

- *IF YOU SHOULD BE ON LIST BUT AREN'T LET ME KNOW !*
(PM me, or post a CPU-Z validation and/or a PIC of your Rig w/OCN name beside it in thread)
- *Neuronion*, you filled out the Google form 2 weeks ago, but I got no PROOF from you, your name will be removed SUNDAY unless you get me some proof !

Also ... I could still use Info about where to BUY the GENE-Z in South America / Africa / and Asia, Australia & Pacific Islands ... if anyone has a clue ?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15410185*
> Also ... I could still use Info about where to BUY the GENE-Z in South America / Africa / and Asia, Australia & Pacific Islands ... if anyone has a clue ?


For central america you cant buy a mobo like this local, its always to import it from the US, usually Amazon.


----------



## wonton1017

Will this motherboard fit a Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wonton1017*


Will this motherboard fit a Noctua NH-D14?


Yes, without any issues









On another note, does anyone know which BIOS is actually newer, the 0902 BETA or the 0706? I know the 0706 was released afterwards, but I'm confused on whether it actually incorporates all of the fixes in 0902 (especially the PLL overvoltage/S3 sleep fix, which is very important to me and works great in 0902).


----------



## 1ceTr0n

0902 is the newest with all the updated changes and im running it with no issues. Just don't plan on downgrading after doing 0902, alot peeps having that issue


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan




----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*












Yeah I checked out that post earlier, but it's still hard to tell whether 0706 is newer and has all of the fixes implemented in 0902, or whether 0902 is actually the newer BIOS that has the fixes implemented in 0706...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *996gt2*


Yeah I checked out that post earlier, but it's still hard to tell whether 0706 is newer and has all of the fixes implemented in 0902, or whether 0902 is actually the newer BIOS that has the fixes implemented in 0706...


I know ... I wish Raja or Mason or *someone* from Asus would make this clear on the ROG Forum or on the Asus site ... but I thought posting it would at least give you all the Info WE DO KNOW







as limited as it may be









... but BIOS #0902 was downgraded to a BETA, BIOS #0706 is newer and released AFTER #0902, but IF it has all of the fixes implemented in #0902, I don't know, but since #0902 was downgraded to a BETA that tells me something was wrong with it, and it wasn't 100% stable for someone.

I mean what I've got up there in that pic is info I had to pull together from 5 or 6 different websites to come up with it all, and I agree it doesn't even tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## lagittaja

I'm still running the factory bios








Everything is stable and it runs like a charm.
If it ain't broken, don't fix it.

Sent from my overclocked HTC Desire running Cool3D AceS v3


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


I'm still running the factory bios








Everything is stable and it runs like a charm. If it ain't broken, don't fix it.


BIOS *#0208 *??? me too







haven't found an issue yet where I've been FORCED into an upgrade, I'm sure I will at some point though


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


BIOS *#0208 *??? me too







haven't found an issue yet where I've been FORCED into an upgrade, I'm sure I will at some point though










The 0902 BIOS's fixing of the S3 sleep issue with PLL overvoltage really helped me out. 4.7 GHz on my chip requires PLL Overvoltage enabled, and the 0902 BIOS allows me to go into S3 sleep and have no issues when my system comes out of sleep. When I tried with the older BIOS, the whole computer would just lock up when it tried to come out of S3 sleep.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


Sidenote for @LA Kings Fan, today (for the first time), Google Chrome's "Anti-Malware Filter" has been red-flagging this thread (I have page 1 bookmarked). I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about, it's done the same thing on a car forum I frequent. Just thought you'd like to know.

www.overclock.net contains content from www.l3p.nl, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


mm..Kaspersky gives the warning too










I think I might have finally traced back and gotten rid of the offending linkage, can you guys check again and let me know ? Thank you


----------



## jonboyuk

Helllloooo! I'm just saying hi as I've just bought a Gene-Z after seeking advice on here









I'm pretty crap at over clocking, so I'm hoping you guys might be able to point me in the right direction. Here's a few photos of my rig. My CPU-Z validation is also below if it helps


----------



## utnorris

Check the first page, there are links to overclocking guides. If you want a simple, no hassle overclock, you can just let the system do it by putting it at the preset 4.6Ghz or 4.2Ghz overclock setting in the bios.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

My Asus ROG theme build _**Night Fire**_ is getting close to completion


----------



## DCVR

Hello all,
New guy here.

I'm about to pull the trigger on this motherboard (absolutely love the looks, performance and price point of this thing!) and you guys got some very enviable setups going in this thread!

but being that it is so small (i've never owned a m-atx sized board before), I had a question regarding clearance for parts:

will cooler master V8 heatsink fit with enough clearance for 4 sticks of corsair vengeance (with the tall heat spreaders) on this board, or should I opt for the low profile ones?

also, would there be enough clearance with a EVGA GTX580 (with the add-on backplate) in the first pci-e slot?

i really like the V8 and i hope it works with the parts listed above. i noticed a lot of people use liquid coolers on this board (which i personally dont want to do if i can avoid it) so i'm worried that some air-cool heatsinks like the V8 might not be possible

thanks in advance. much appreciated


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCVR;15416518*
> will cooler master V8 heatsink fit with enough clearance for 4 sticks of corsair vengeance (with the tall heat spreaders) on this board, or should I opt for the low profile ones?
> 
> also, would there be enough clearance with a EVGA GTX580 (with the add-on backplate) in the first pci-e slot?


Can't help you with V8 heatsink, no experience, though I will say you could find a better performing HSF in a smaller size IMO.

I will say my GTX 570 with new backplate fit just perfect, so 580 won't be problem. I was worried to about spacing but it had just enough space for it


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCVR;15416518*
> Hello all,
> New guy here.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this motherboard (absolutely love the looks, performance and price point of this thing!) and you guys got some very enviable setups going in this thread!
> but being that it is so small (i've never owned a m-atx sized board before), I had a question regarding clearance for parts:
> will cooler master V8 heatsink fit with enough clearance for 4 sticks of corsair vengeance (with the tall heat spreaders) on this board, or should I opt for the low profile ones?
> also, would there be enough clearance with a EVGA GTX580 (with the add-on backplate) in the first pci-e slot?
> i really like the V8 and i hope it works with the parts listed above. i noticed a lot of people use liquid coolers on this board (which i personally dont want to do if i can avoid it) so i'm worried that some air-cool heatsinks like the V8 might not be possible
> thanks in advance. much appreciated


No one as of yet is using the CoolerMaster V8 CPU cooler that I know of, but _Aequitas95_ has the CoolerMaster V6GT, and looks like Kingston TALL Hyper's in SLOT #1 and slot #3, so maybe would work ?










... also consider many are using the *HUGE* Noctua NH-D14's, and other large HSF's, so check the FRONT PAGE owners list / CPU Cooler tab + RAM tab / scroll down / scroll over for PIC link's ... and check some of them out, you MIGHT have to adjust the Fan HIEGHTS or use a LowProfile RAM DIMM for slot #1 ... but I'm sure there's some work around and it can be done.

And it looks like _1ceTr0n_ has you answered on the GPU question.


----------



## DCVR

thanks for the feedback!

i think this might work afterall. omg that V6GT looks so huge on the board haha

btw, there's no negative to just using the 2nd pci-e slot instead of the first one (x8 vs x16)?


----------



## jonboyuk

Or you can be stupid like me and buy the biggest cooler known to man, the Be-Quiet Dark Rock Pro C1 which is a monster. It doesn't fit so you might have to chop up the cooler...a la..









It performs really well incidentally, although I haven't started over clocking yet because I'm a self confessed n00b.


----------



## snakemed

jonboy, checkout Rhialto's simple two (or three) step guide for an quick and easy overclock (it is in his signature). You can likely get 4.2GHz without any problems.







Link: http://www.overclock.net/15357314-post3854.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonboyuk;15418503*
> ... although I haven't started over clocking yet ...


1ceTr0n, your _**Night Fire**_ build is coming along nicely with the added details. Thanks for the updated pics!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15415866*
> My Asus ROG theme build _**Night Fire**_ is getting close to completion


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


I think I might have finally traced back and gotten rid of the offending linkage, can you guys check again and let me know ? Thank you










Works again!

and btw, no issues with bios 0902. In fact no issues with this mobo anymore







(knocked on wood just in case


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Yeah, 0902 here with no issue that I can tell. Still cannot get the CPU idle voltage to work, so I give up on it...


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DCVR*


Hello all,
New guy here.

I'm about to pull the trigger on this motherboard (absolutely love the looks, performance and price point of this thing!) and you guys got some very enviable setups going in this thread!

but being that it is so small (i've never owned a m-atx sized board before), I had a question regarding clearance for parts:

will cooler master V8 heatsink fit with enough clearance for 4 sticks of corsair vengeance (with the tall heat spreaders) on this board, or should I opt for the low profile ones?

also, would there be enough clearance with a EVGA GTX580 (with the add-on backplate) in the first pci-e slot?

i really like the V8 and i hope it works with the parts listed above. i noticed a lot of people use liquid coolers on this board (which i personally dont want to do if i can avoid it) so i'm worried that some air-cool heatsinks like the V8 might not be possible

thanks in advance. much appreciated



I'm using a Coolermaster V8 in a Fractal Arc Mini with G-Skill Ripjaws and have no issues. I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## Bonnyd

I'm using a Coolermaster V8 in a Fractal Arc Mini with G-Skill Ripjaws and have no issues. I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic.[/QUOTE]

Let's see if this works...

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=27520

If that image works please add me to the owners list.

Thanks


----------



## mannyfc

so is there a release date for gen 3 ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*


I'm using a Coolermaster V8 in a Fractal Arc Mini with G-Skill Ripjaws and have no issues. I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic. Let's see if this works...
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...ictureid=27520
If that image works please add me to the owners list.
Thanks


Yep, though it's a little small it works well enough for me to see it ... I'll add you to the list, welcome aboard









Also, note the Ripjaws are not actually all THAT TALL. I almost wish I got them instead of the Corsair Vengeance, since my Pi G.Skills worked so well, but oh well, I like the Vengeance too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


Works again!


By works again ... you mean *NO* bug warnings no more right ? not ... works again, yeah again still same Anti-Virus warning working ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


so is there a release date for gen 3 ?


Nope nothing "Official" or even "un-official" seems to have been anounced as of yet.


----------



## jonboyuk

Am I addable now LAKings? I posted my CPU-Z validator a few posts back


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonboyuk*


Am I addable now LAKings? I posted my CPU-Z validator a few posts back










Yeah check the list I added you a day or two back







it's sorted A-Z to make it easier to find yourself too


----------



## Bonnyd

"Yep, though it's a little small it works well enough for me to see it ... I'll add you to the list, welcome aboard









Also, note the Ripjaws are not actually all THAT TALL. I almost wish I got them instead of the Corsair Vengeance, since my Pi G.Skills worked so well, but oh well, I like the Vengeance too."

Thanks, LAKF! I'll try to post some larger pics once my camera batteries charge. I'll also try to show the clearance between the ram and the V8 to give DCVR a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## mannyfc

Nope nothing "Official" or even "un-official" seems to have been anounced as of yet.[/QUOTE]

so if I were thinking about going for it (gene-z)..... I should... not just wait around for a release date.....?


----------



## DCVR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*


I'll also try to show the clearance between the ram and the V8 to give DCVR a better idea of what to expect.











thanks! lookin forward to the pics


----------



## b0z0

I just installed the motherboard and on boot up im getting a debug code 30. Which is waking in sleep mode? No video. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15426639*
> I just installed the motherboard and on boot up im getting a debug code 30. Which is waking in sleep mode? No video. Anyone have any ideas?


Reseat your RAM again, carefully and evenely


----------



## b0z0

Thanks. Yeah I started playing around and reseated right after I post and that fixed it.


----------



## wonton1017

Just installed the NH-D14 on top of the gene-z68 with G.Skill ripjaws extended heatsink memory. Everything is such a tight fit.

Fan clips are literally 1mm away from the graphics card, and the D14 fan is sitting on the ripjaws heatsink.

Atleast everything is working as planned









Overclocking on this Gene-Z is amazing, required much lower voltage compared to my previous Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H and MSI P67A-G45 B3.

*Gene-Z OC with 2500k:*
1.39v @ 4.9ghz
Temps: 67C after 5 hours of P95

*Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H*
1.41v @ 4.7ghz
Temps: 73C after 5 hours of P95

*MSI P67A-G45 B3*
1.4v @ 4.5ghz (couldn't go past 4.5ghz)
Temps: 69C after 5 hours of P95


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*



By works again ... you mean *NO* bug warnings no more right ? not ... works again, yeah again still same Anti-Virus warning working ?






No warnings of any sort hence works again


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*


"Thanks, LAKF! I'll try to post some larger pics once my camera batteries charge. I'll also try to show the clearance between the ram and the V8 to give DCVR a better idea of what to expect.


OK, I think I have this figured out.

DCVR, the Cooler Master V8 will only effect the first ram slot. I have about 1 inch of clearance from the top of my Ripjaws to the bottom of the V8. There is approx. 1/2 -3/4 inch clearance between the video card and the V8.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DCVR

thanks bonnyd

that looks like there will be plenty of room


----------



## b0z0

I cant get my ethernet working with the driver on the disk


----------



## utnorris

Download the driver from Asus on a different computer and use a flash drive to move it to your Gene.

On another note, I am getting a code 19 during resets. It boots up from a cold boot with no issue, but if I restart the computer I get the code 19 which is a memory issue. I am going to reseat my memory and also check my settings in the bios, but has anyone ran into this issue?


----------



## shrimpsiumai

In Fan Xpert of the AI Suite, my fan sensor jumps up and down 7 degrees (C) every few seconds. (29 --> 36 --> 29 --> etc...) This results in the chassis fan to change speeds every few seconds, which is quite annoying and probably not good for the fan itself.

Does anyone know what's going on or know how to fix this? Is there another program I should use to change speeds with my fans?

This didn't happen previously in the last 2 months until now. TIA


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0z0*


I cant get my ethernet working with the driver on the disk


Have you checked that the LAN settings in the BIOS are enabled?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;15443054*
> In Fan Xpert of the AI Suite, my fan sensor jumps up and down 7 degrees (C) every few seconds. (29 --> 36 --> 29 --> etc...) This results in the chassis fan to change speeds every few seconds, which is quite annoying and probably not good for the fan itself.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on or know how to fix this? Is there another program I should use to change speeds with my fans?
> 
> This didn't happen previously in the last 2 months until now. TIA


Are you using any other programs that tell you temps such as MSI Afterburner, Realtemp, etc? AISuite does not play well with others and will do goofy things if another program is installed that reads temps.


----------



## snakemed

Agree with utnorris, check your BIOS settings. I had some driver issues, including LAN, when I updated Windows before installing the drivers from the ASUS CD (oops). Maybe you did, too? I had to install drivers much as utnorris suggests.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd;15444438*
> Have you checked that the LAN settings in the BIOS are enabled?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15441035*
> I cant get my ethernet working with the driver on the disk


Weired, I don't think anyone has posted this fan problem here yet, though some have commented that AI Suite hasn't worked for them.









My M4GZ doesn't to this. What BIOS are you using? Might try updating to one of the more recent versions, if you haven't already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrimpsiumai;15443054*
> In Fan Xpert of the AI Suite, my fan sensor jumps up and down 7 degrees (C) every few seconds. (29 --> 36 --> 29 --> etc...) This results in the chassis fan to change speeds every few seconds, which is quite annoying and probably not good for the fan itself.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on or know how to fix this? Is there another program I should use to change speeds with my fans?
> 
> This didn't happen previously in the last 2 months until now. TIA


----------



## Agent999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15065577*
> Plenty water cool here, but there is no need to water cool the mosfets, seriously, no reason too. For the rest I am using Swiftech XT for the CPU and MCW82's for the GPU's. I did use a AC Kyros on the CPU, but I like the Swiftech better, personal preference.


Have you ever place your hand on the stock mosfet heatsinks? If you are watercooling your CPU then the lack of fan on the mosfets is going to heat them up like crazy.

Mosfet watercooling is recommended if you are watercooling your CPU


----------



## b0z0

The onboard lan is enabled in bios. Im going to try newest driver.

Update - Newest driver still not working.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent999;15447619*
> Have you ever place your hand on the stock mosfet heatsinks? If you are watercooling your CPU then the lack of fan on the mosfets is going to heat them up like crazy.
> 
> Mosfet watercooling is recommended if you are watercooling your CPU


Really, and where did you read this "recommendation"?

First, yes I have put my hand on the mosfets, otherwise I wouldn't make a statement like I did. Second, on the x58 it was recommended due to the amount of heat that both the NB and mosfets produced, even with good airflow, however, on SB since there is no longer a NB and the CPU's do not use as much power as previous chips the mosfets due not get hot, airflow or not. Do they get warm? Yes, but not so much you cannot hold your finger to them. Water cooling the mosfets is only needed when a board incorporates the NF200 chip and they share the same heatsink. The MIV Gene does not have a NF200 chip and therefore water cooling the mosfets does not add any additional benefit except for "looks". It's like ram, back when they needed 2.0v to run they would get hot, now they use 1.5v or less and only get warm to the touch. If you water cool your ram it is only for cosmetic reasons, nothing more. Now, the only exception to all this is if you are benching with LN2 or Phase, which means you are putting way more volts through everything than you normally would and then, because of the added heat by the increase in voltage, water cooling or active cooling would be helpful. Look at the EVGA mATX P67/Z68 board, it doesn't even have a heat sink because it isn't needed, although on it I would put something to cool the mosfets if you use water cooling since you are taking away any type of cooling it normally would have gotten from an air cooler.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15447670*
> The onboard lan is enabled in bios. Im going to try newest driver.
> 
> Update - Newest driver still not working.


Ok, so first, when you connect the lan cable do you get any lights on the port? If not and you are sure it is enabled in the bios, try reflashing the bios. If you still do not get any lights on the lan port, then it may be dead. The other thing to check is in Windows under "Devices", see if it is even being recognized as a device.


----------



## tnhl1989

I'm getting the bsod. Any help here?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:4e
BCP1:0000000000000099
BCP2:000000000008826C
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:00000000000AE4EC
OS Version:6_1_7601
Service Pack:1_0
Product:256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\\Windows\\Minidump\\102511-17144-01.dmp
B:\\Users\\Tony Lam - GeneZ\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\WER-4640608-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...8&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\\Windows\\system32\\en-US\\erofflps.txt


----------



## jonboyuk

Right,

So using the two step guide as recommended, I'm able to get into windows and at a glance seems pretty stable. I've got it clocked to 4.6Ghz....

Just for general PC use it seems to be around 37 degrees

I thought I should stress test it with prime95....after an hour, (which I know isn't long enough), it gets hot at around 85 degrees. I'm guessing this is not good....so I quit the stress test and the temp dropped back to about 36 degrees.

It changes so much between idle and loading!

The temps above were based on readings from the Asus AII software. I was also running RealTemp, which reports slightly higher values.

I've attached 2 images for both states.

What should I do? Reduce my over clock to say 4.4/4.2?

Thanks

During stress test









Post stress test









CPUZ


----------



## utnorris

Are you going to be folding with it? If not, don't worry about it. A stress test is not real world. No game and most applications would never put your cpu at 100% all the time like a stress program does. I also think 87 degrees is fine, but I may be wrong on that, it's been awhile since my chips went that high.


----------



## jonboyuk

Nope, not going to be folding....however, I do render in V-ray. For complicated scenes they can take 2/3 hours to render (processor will be at around 100% for the entire duration). If I am stressing it at 87, even though it's okay, is it likely to damage my rig, or will the processor just die earlier? It's not likely to melt the mobo is it? (Sorry n00b fears).

If I do an animation, it can be an entire day!

Do games stress the CPU @ 100%??

Also, is the Asus software reliable? I remember on my old Striker Extreme, I was warned not to trust anything it produces temperature wise.

Surely though, Asus know how to monitor their own boards?


----------



## Epyon415

board just arrived. Will be up tonite with pics!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonboyuk*


Also, is the Asus software reliable? I remember on my old Striker Extreme, I was warned not to trust anything it produces temperature wise.
Surely though, Asus know how to monitor their own boards?


Yes they do ... as others have mentioned, the problem comes in when you have multiple programs doing the same things ... just like your computer doesn't like have TWO anti-virus programs working at the same time ... so too the Asus Gene-Z and Asus Suite II software programs don't like or work well with other conflicting programs ... case in point why the Asus AII software TEMP and RealTemp programs are conflicting and giving you different info, use only ONE or the other.

It seems like many would rather trust other 3rd party programs with much of this duty, and just disable the Asus Suite II software all together ? I know *utnorris* has suggested using Cupid's *HWMonitor *...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15450036*
> I'm getting the bsod. Any help here?
> 
> Locale ID:1033


Did you install a driver/bios upgrade lately? Can you get into Windows?
if so go to the EVENT VIEWER, check Critical or Error [aka major ****-ups]







sorry, I'm too tired
If you recently installed a driver, uninstall it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonboyuk;15451450*
> Also, is the Asus software reliable? I remember on my old Striker Extreme, I was warned not to trust anything it produces temperature wise.
> 
> Surely though, Asus know how to monitor their own boards?


I use both Asus AI Suite II and Core Temp. The CPU temps on the Asus monitor are about 9C lower then on the Core Temp readings. I have no temp meter so I'm not sure which one to believe.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Interesting thread ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1121385-asus-p8z68-v-fan-header-fan.html

I know it's the p8z68 board and NOT our Gene-Z but you'd think it would be the same control function ... anyways ... let the raging debate flame on ! PWM 4-pins vs 3 Pin Fans and CAN or CAN'T they be controlled by the Board ... interesting how some people CAN and others CAN'T ... and yet we can't seemingly get ANY official word on this out of Asus ? makes one wonder ?


----------



## gordonash

Cannot for the life of me find WOL. Could someone please oblige?


----------



## utnorris

I rarely use the onboard fan headers only because they use to not be able to handle very much wattage. IIRC these handle .5 amps now which is pretty good, however I find my FC5 works the way I want it and I can monitor my water temps and flow rates without being in Windows, plus it looks nice.

As far as programs to use to monitor temps and voltages, until Asus AISuite start to monitor GPU temps, I will use a third party monitor program like AIDA64. It's simple and works and gives me all the monitoring aspects that I want. It would be nice if AISuite covered everything since it does way more like overclocking, bios flash, etc. But until it does I will stick with AIDA64.


----------



## Epyon415

help! after trouble getting things powered on i am stuck again. trying to install win7 from usb to crucial m4 128 and during setup load i get error asking for a driver. achi is enabled im connected to sata6 port1, already tried ide, all no go. posting in case someone can help, will try install from disk and using sata3 ports. have installed from usb in past to ssd without problem (1 intel ssd to my htpc, 1 cruical m4 to a netbook). mobo bios is 0706 and ssd bios is rev 0009

EDIT: disregard, appears to be a fail usb setup. works from disc....(ugh)


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415;15454446*
> help! after trouble getting things powered on i am stuck again. trying to install win7 from usb to crucial m4 128 and during setup load i get error asking for a driver. achi is enabled im connected to sata6 port1, already tried ide, all no go. posting in case someone can help, will try install from disk and using sata3 ports. have installed from usb in past to ssd without problem (1 intel ssd to my htpc, 1 cruical m4 to a netbook). mobo bios is 0706 and ssd bios is rev 0009
> 
> EDIT: disregard, appears to be a fail usb setup. works from disc....(ugh)


I have yet to be able to get W7 to install from USB. Not sure what I am doing wrong, but I just find it easier to do it from the disc.


----------



## utnorris

I thought I read somewhere in here that someone figured out how to go from Bios 902 to Bios 706, any ideas?


----------



## tnhl1989

I never found out to go from 902 to 706 however I did install W7 from a USB by first going into the bios and starting up the usb that way.

Two ways to get it on a usb is http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/ the other is http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-create-bootable-windows-7-usb-to-install-windows-7-from-usb-flash-drive-using-windows-7-dvdusb-tool/

I am actually reformatting due to the nvidia driver not updating and trying to play BF3 tonight!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15455885*
> I thought I read somewhere in here that someone figured out how to go from Bios 902 to Bios 706, any ideas?


----------



## mrboonmee

If i use this board, will the Intel graphics work ok with an HDMI to DVI cable and my Dell WFP2407-HC 1920x1200 monitor?

dGPU is not needed right now, wanted to use Intel HD 3000 graphics.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrLinky

1. You cannot use the USB 3.0 ports to install Windows 7 from (that's why you get the error message). It works fine from a USB 2.0 port.

2. I've been PM'd several times on how to downgrade the BIOS so i'll just post a quick guide here









Completely close the Asus AI suite and any security programs (A/V, anti-malware, etc). If your overclock isn't 110% stable, reboot and set stock settings in the BIOS. Then download Aptio, unzip it, and run "AFUWINx64.exe". It's in /amiflash/aptio/afuwin64.

Point Aptio to your 0706 rom and hit flash. You shouldn't need to adjust any of the other options available.

Your computer will appear to freeze/lag and you may see crazy temperature/voltage readings and/or hear corrupted audio coming from the speakers; this is normal.

When it's done, you can power down and reboot to be running 0706 again.


----------



## tnhl1989

Has anyone got a chance to get Mac OSX on the board? Or has any clue on starting the process? I have been looking on the forums and stuff but no real instructions. If I am able to get it all set up I'll be sure to create a instructional list.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15457557*
> 1. You cannot use the USB 3.0 ports to install Windows 7 from (that's why you get the error message). It works fine from a USB 2.0 port.
> 
> 2. I've been PM'd several times on how to downgrade the BIOS so i'll just post a quick guide here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely close the Asus AI suite and any security programs (A/V, anti-malware, etc). If your overclock isn't 110% stable, reboot and set stock settings in the BIOS. Then download Aptio, unzip it, and run "AFUWINx64.exe". It's in /amiflash/aptio/afuwin64.
> 
> Point Aptio to your 0706 rom and hit flash. You shouldn't need to adjust any of the other options available.
> 
> Your computer will appear to freeze/lag and you may see crazy temperature/voltage readings and/or hear corrupted audio coming from the speakers; this is normal.
> 
> When it's done, you can power down and reboot to be running 0706 again.


Thanks. I will give it a try later today. This might be something we want posted on the first page LA_Kings.


----------



## jonboyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15457663*
> Has anyone got a chance to get Mac OSX on the board? Or has any clue on starting the process? I have been looking on the forums and stuff but no real instructions. If I am able to get it all set up I'll be sure to create a instructional list.


Yep I'm running Lion on mine. I'll post some instructions later!


----------



## aznguyen316

Question about AI Charger for fast charging iphones etc. Will it work via front case USB 3.0? Or do I need to have the usb cable connected to one of the rear USB ports found directly on the mobo itself.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15459820*
> Question about AI Charger for fast charging iphones etc. Will it work via front case USB 3.0? Or do I need to have the usb cable connected to one of the rear USB ports found directly on the mobo itself.


It should work on a front usb e header. I don't see why not. Try it best way to know

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15459860*
> It should work on a front usb e header. I don't see why not. Try it best way to know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Yeah I just rebooted after install and I looked at the AI suite and it says it's AI Charger
+ for 3.0 so I guess it's made for USB 3.0 which is only on the front header of my case. I can't tell 100% sure if the 3x charging speed is working but my iPhone certainly seems like it's charging pretty damn fast. It's basically just climbing up the percentages every 30s-1min.


----------



## GOTFrog

I personnaly don't see the point since my phone takes about 1hr to charge from empty to full on the wall socket

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonboyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tnhl1989;15457663*
> Has anyone got a chance to get Mac OSX on the board? Or has any clue on starting the process? I have been looking on the forums and stuff but no real instructions. If I am able to get it all set up I'll be sure to create a instructional list.


Right, I've written this forum a guide on how to install OSX, with specific aim to the Maximus Gene-Z.

Hope it helps.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15460772*
> I personnaly don't see the point since my phone takes about 1hr to charge from empty to full on the wall socket
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Well for me, I don't usually have the wall socket charger available or nearby. My lady likes to unplug those and roll them up into a drawer. On top of that I'm at my computer a lot throughout the day and having my USB cable plugged in and to allow my phone to just charge while I'm on the comp is nice, 3x charge speed is even nicer. I think I do almost all of my charging while on the computer actually so why not utilize something I already have available to me =)


----------



## jonboyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316;15462035*
> Well for me, I don't usually have the wall socket charger available or nearby. My lady likes to unplug those and roll them up into a drawer. On top of that I'm at my computer a lot throughout the day and having my USB cable plugged in and to allow my phone to just charge while I'm on the comp is nice, 3x charge speed is even nicer. I think I do almost all of my charging while on the computer actually so why not utilize something I already have available to me =)


I do the same! Love the charging speed - I didn't need fast transfer rates anyway


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


This might be something we want posted on the first page LA_Kings.


Done .... added it in 2 locations, you can find it under "*>>> FIXES FOR KNOWN ISSUE'S <<<*" 
or also withing the "*Bios #0706 changelog:*" under the "*>>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<<*" thanks *MrLinky *







.

Also thanks *jonboyuk* I'll add your guide on how to install OSX, under "*>>> Other Useful Posts & Links <<<*" before long also.


----------



## tnhl1989

Thanks for the guide. Do you have any idea where I can find out the ratio for the 2500k?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonboyuk*


Right, I've written this forum a guide on how to install OSX, with specific aim to the Maximus Gene-Z.

Hope it helps.


----------



## tnhl1989

So I just did a memory diagnostic and it says I have a memory problem. Does anyone know what to do about that?


----------



## jonboyuk

What does it say the problem is?


----------



## tnhl1989

it actually didn't state what the problem was. is the problem suppose to show up after it boots into windows or something?

it just states "If the tool detects errors, you should contact your computer manufacturer for information about fixing them, since memory errors usually indicate a problem with the memory chips in your computer or other hardware problem."


----------



## jonboyuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


it actually didn't state what the problem was. is the problem suppose to show up after it boots into windows or something?

it just states "If the tool detects errors, you should contact your computer manufacturer for information about fixing them, since memory errors usually indicate a problem with the memory chips in your computer or other hardware problem."


I suggest removing 2 of those 4 sticks - run the test again and try to determine which stick it's whinging about. If you can narrow it down, it might just be the case you have a dodgy stick of RAM. And yes it happens, I've had more faulty sticks of RAM than I have fingers on my hand


----------



## Darkamek

I'm still having a issue after replacing my motherboard. The first motherboard I was having no issues other than the bad on board sound card. Now I was having BSOD but I found this issue was related to memory timing. I fixed that but then I wasn't able to restart my computer the other day as it was hanging on the BIOS screen and after it would get past that it would be a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left screen. I wiped my hard drives and re-installed Win7 64bit and during boot up it boots but the flashing underscore is still there during the win 7 start up screen. I did receive some errors last night but I need to still go look at the logs and then look up what they mean. I want to say this is all motherboard related as the first motherboard worked great with no issues other than the bad on board sound.


----------



## SortOfGrim

When I have a dvd in the drive I get debug code A2 (IDE detect) at start-up and it takes some time to get past the Asus load screen. Does anybody else have that too?

-Edit- fixed. How? I got no idea..


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Interesting thread ... http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...eader-fan.html

I know it's the p8z68 board and NOT our Gene-Z but you'd think it would be the same control function ... anyways ... let the raging debate flame on ! PWM 4-pins vs 3 Pin Fans and CAN or CAN'T they be controlled by the Board ... interesting how some people CAN and others CAN'T ... and yet we can't seemingly get ANY official word on this out of Asus ? makes one wonder ?


So only the CPU fan header and 2 of the chassis fan headers are actually controllable on a P8Z68? I wonder if it's the same case with the GENE-Z, since I'm getting a couple more fans soon...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15475458*
> So only the CPU fan header and 2 of the chassis fan headers are actually controllable on a P8Z68? I wonder if it's the same case with the GENE-Z, since I'm getting a couple more fans soon...


It is, unless you purchase PWM 4pin fans, I learned this the expensive way with 3 pin cooler masters.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15476915*
> It is, unless you purchase PWM 4pin fans, I learned this the expensive way with 3 pin cooler masters.


Looks like I'll need to get some 3 pin splitters so I can run 2 Gentle Typhoons off each header.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;15479809*
> Looks like I'll need to get some 3 pin splitters so I can run 2 Gentle Typhoons off each header.


I would check into a fan controller if I were you.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15479854*
> I would check into a fan controller if I were you.


I want to be able to just let the motherboard adjust fan speeds automatically. Most good fan controllers still require manual control, don't they?


----------



## Abula

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *996gt2*   I want to be able to just let the motherboard adjust fan speeds automatically. Most good fan controllers still require manual control, don't they?  
Atm i cant control 3pin fans, at least the frontal FM181 on TJ08E doesnt change with settings (this is with bios, havent tried with AI Suite II). The CPU and exhaust im controlling them with the 2x CPU 4pin connectors. Now GT are 3pin, so probably you wont be able to control them with the mobo bios (i havent tried 3 pins on the CPU 4pin connectors, only 4pin PWM fans), but you might with AI Suite II, but personally i like more the bios doing it and not have unnecessary process loaded.

There might be an alternative if you still want to use 3pin GTs, but im not sure if it will work exactly as PWM fans, but check    
 



  



 
 , In theory it should control 3pin fans with a PWM signal (also can be switched to manual with the knobs), there is even a PCI style bracket that can control 2 fans,    SUNBEAMTECH PL-RS-PCI RHEOSMART PCI FAN CONTROLLER or a 3 fan,    SUNBEAMTECH PL-RS-3 RHEOSMART 3 FAN CONTROLLER


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*


Atm i cant control 3pin fans, at least the frontal FM181 on TJ08E doesnt change with settings (this is with bios, havent tried with AI Suite II). The CPU and exhaust im controlling them with the 2x CPU 4pin connectors. Now GT are 3pin, so probably you wont be able to control them with the mobo bios (i havent tried 3 pins on the CPU 4pin connectors, only 4pin PWM fans), but you might with AI Suite II, but personally i like more the bios doing it and not have unnecessary process loaded.


I currently have 1 GT hooked up to one of the motherboard headers and it does get speed control via AI Suite II. But I guess only 2 of the motherboard headers actually allow fan control with 3 pin fans, even in AI Suite?

I know neither of the CPU headers will work with 3 pin fans, as my 3 pin Noctua fans ran at 100% speed all the time. But I know that at least 2 of the motherboard system fan headers do get speed control with 3 pin fans, since I've tried them. Does the other SYS_FAN header not allow speed control?


----------



## utnorris

I use a Lamptron FC-5 and I don't adjust it often, but I am using water cooling, so I don't need the fans to ramp up when I am gaming. You could use a Koolance TMS-205:

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1178

or

Aquaero 5 LT: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/aqlt4wdiandc.html

Both use software in Windows to adjust the controller and can be set to ramp up with temps.


----------



## DCVR

finally ordered all the parts. the wait is killing me

case: NZXT Phantom White
mobo: ASUS Maximus Gene-Z
cpu: Intel core i5 2500k
cooler: CM V8
vga: ASUS gtx580 dcii
ram: 8gb Corsair vengeance 1600
psu: corsair HX750

i'll be sure to post pics when it arrives


----------



## NateN34

Wow, was reading half of the reviews for this board...

And I have to say most are bunch of idiots lol, that have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## Synomenon

0902 isn't labeled as a BETA anymore. Which is newer / better? 0902 or 0706?


----------



## Georgem

Hey

My new Gigabyte GTX 580 3GB just arrived so my system is now complete(i was using on-board graphics for a couple of weeks). So I have uploaded some photos of my system as promised







.


----------



## snakemed

Lots of debate on this question in this club to date. If 0902 is now out of beta, then I'd consider it the newer of the two, since the 0706 was already out of beta. Not really clear though...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;15484606*
> 0902 isn't labeled as a BETA anymore. Which is newer / better? 0902 or 0706?


georgem... looks great! Thanks for the excellent pictures.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15277952*
> Technically, the 0902 BIOS is newer so it should have all of the same fixes/improvements.
> 
> 0706: built on 8/16/2011, released 10/12/2011
> 0902: built on 9/19/2011, released 10/06/2011


The only reason someone should run 0706 is if 0902 is giving them problems.


----------



## utnorris

Nice system GeorgeM. Looking really good.


----------



## utnorris

I got a triple monitor mount, so I thought I would show off.











My desk build is about done, but other than being built inside the desk there isn't anything special about it. Maybe when I have time to clean it up I will show it off.


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15489190*
> I got a triple monitor mount, so I thought I would show off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk build is about done, but other than being built inside the desk there isn't anything special about it. Maybe when I have time to clean it up I will show it off.


What kind of mounts are you using? I'm thinking about a tri monitor set up with 24" ultrasharps.


----------



## snakemed

The monitor setup looks great.







Did you use your M4GZ for the desk build? Is it water-cooled?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15489190*
> I got a triple monitor mount, so I thought I would show off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desk build is about done, but other than being built inside the desk there isn't anything special about it. Maybe when I have time to clean it up I will show it off.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15487491*
> The only reason someone should run 0706 is if 0902 is giving them problems.


About ready to flash 0902 on my board to 0706, but maybe I shouldn't. I just like having newest BIOS's on my mobo's is all


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Georgem*


Hey

My new Gigabyte GTX 580 3GB just arrived so my system is now complete(i was using on-board graphics for a couple of weeks). So I have uploaded some photos of my system as promised







.












Very nice, like to have one myself, but I could barely justify spending $400 back in in my PC prime days for top of the line video cards, let alone $600. My GTX 570 wc will just have to suffice


----------



## turrican9

*Georgem*

What are your max load temps on that triple fan Gigabyte GTX 580 card? And is it silent?


----------



## maxmekker

hello again folks. Just popping by to say looks like I'm no longer on the gene-z list.
That MB just did not like my place 
Those of you who remember the past month, 2 gene-z boards. 3 set's of mem sticks but no good time.

Just done with the 3 build. Got a p8z68 v pro as replacement, and a fresh W7 install just now, and knock on woods, all good.No hang at boot, no black ore blue screen.

Thanks for all the help I got from you folks with my gene-z.

max out..


----------



## p3gaz_001

hey fellas!









sold 2600K and G-Skill Ram and (off course PSU),imma goin for a 2700K, i'd like to know best ram possible for this cpu, any advice? thanks for the replies


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


hello again folks. Just popping by to say looks like I'm no longer on the gene-z list.

Thanks for all the help I got from you folks with my gene-z.

max out..


Sorry it didn't work for you. You've put enough time trying to get it to work, much more than I would have!

Good luck with your new setup.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxmekker*


hello again folks. Just popping by to say looks like I'm no longer on the gene-z list.
That MB just did not like my place  
Thanks for all the help I got from you folks with my gene-z.
max out..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


Sorry it didn't work for you. You've put enough time trying to get it to work, much more than I would have!
Good luck with your new setup.


+1 ... sorry to lose you Max, good luck with the p8z68 v pro board ... damn Gremlins in your House I tell ya !
... anyways let's all give a pour for one of our fallen hommies ...


----------



## Georgem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Georgem*

What are your max load temps on that triple fan Gigabyte GTX 580 card? And is it silent?


The max load temp was 
63C @ 99% load, Maximum fan speed 3600RPM (66%) idle around 45C. And in terms of noise i am pretty happy, actually I can notice any significant noise difference from before that i was running with the on-board graphics. So i guess its quiet. However if you control the fan manually and go above 65% you will start getting some fan noise if you pass 80 it starts getting loud but that's expected. If your interested for this card read this review. I cant wait for my BF3 copy, I have ordered my copy through amazon and i might have to wait until Monday







. Btw i havent overclocked yet but i will oc and send futher temp/performance info if you want.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tnhl1989*


What kind of mounts are you using? I'm thinking about a tri monitor set up with 24" ultrasharps.


http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...esk-mount.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


The monitor setup looks great.







Did you use your M4GZ for the desk build? Is it water-cooled?










Thanks.
Of course. My desk had drawers on both sides, so I used the left side to install the setup in my sig into the desk. I designed it so the MB tray slides out for easy access. The only downside is you don't get to look at the sweet board.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmekker;15490811*
> hello again folks. Just popping by to say looks like I'm no longer on the gene-z list.
> That MB just did not like my place
> Those of you who remember the past month, 2 gene-z boards. 3 set's of mem sticks but no good time.
> 
> Just done with the 3 build. Got a p8z68 v pro as replacement, and a fresh W7 install just now, and knock on woods, all good.No hang at boot, no black ore blue screen.
> 
> Thanks for all the help I got from you folks with my gene-z.
> 
> max out..










But you did had major *****







Have fun with the P8!


----------



## jonboyuk

Hey,

Just another quick o/c question....

I used the 2 step guide, and I've been using my PC for a week now with no BSOD's etc. However my friend looked at my Vcore and freaked out! With that guide it's running at 1.488V is that bad? I really don't understand what it means!

Thanks


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonboyuk;15496894*
> Hey,
> 
> Just another quick o/c question....
> 
> I used the 2 step guide, and I've been using my PC for a week now with no BSOD's etc. However my friend looked at my Vcore and freaked out! With that guide it's running at 1.488V is that bad? I really don't understand what it means!
> 
> Thanks


When you enter the BIOS for the 1st time and only change CPU Level Up = 4.6, you'll see below that the voltage for the CPU will be set at 1.35v so that's what you should read or close to. If you choose 4.2 it's a bit lower, I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1.3v

Where did you read the 1.488v? CPU-Z?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello I advise you not to exceed 24 hours with the 1.4v to your computer, you may kill your cpu after 2 years


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone else crashing in our little club with BF3 too?









Spent 1400$ on a new rig, and now i cant play 10 minutes without freezing...


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu;14862314*
> *I have been S.T.A.L.K.I.N.G this thread for weeks and I can finally say:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - NZXT Vulcan
> - ....:::*Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z*:::....
> - Intel Core i7 2600K Boxed + Cooler Master GeminII S
> - Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz
> - EVGA GeForce GTX580 3GB
> - Crucial m4 256GB + 1TB+3TB HDD
> - Corsair AX750
> 
> .....Are on the WAY!
> Wish me luck, that things go well!... and I promise Pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from:http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/745223-pureoverclock-cooler-master-elite-430-a-2.html#post11173178 to *VULCAN!!!*


Sorry for the Delay but here is my Evidence......


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm in!

Theres a Gene-Z in there somewhere....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*NICE BUILDS* guys







I'll get everyone added in ...
been busy on my Hockey Boards and with the Toxic Club







...

NEW OWNERS w/







added ;
- Scorpion49
- Sizomu
- Georgem
- toast

if by Sunday you think you should be on the Owners List but I somehow missed you, please let me know.
Thanks everyone


----------



## toast

Has anyone been getting a reboot when you turn your system on... Mine will boot to the ASUS screen, reboot then will continue to windows on the second go around.
Over the last 10 years of building system I have never had anything like this happen.. I was told by someone that it is bad ram but I have no way to prove it to the vender or myself... The bios is set to optimal performance and that is it.. Any Ideas?

Proof:


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toast;15503952*
> Has anyone been getting a reboot when you turn your system on... Mine will boot to the ASUS screen, reboot then will continue to windows on the second go around.
> Over the last 10 years of building system I have never had anything like this happen.. I was told by someone that it is bad ram but I have no way to prove it to the vender or myself... The bios is set to optimal performance and that is it.. Any Ideas?


Both my Maximus Extreme and the Gene-Z do this to me, from time to time. It never seemed to hurt anything, it would just shut off and then randomly start back up again after 5 seconds or so and continue on its way.

The one that really gets me is the power on, ROG logo, post stuff, ROG logo, more post stuff, another ROG logo, even more post stuff after that OH MY GOD ANOTHER ROG LOGO and then finally into windows. Disabling the Jmicron and Marvell controller limits it to just 3 logos before I can get to windows. It really bugs me.


----------



## Abula

I also had something similar happen to me with Gene Z and P8B WS, but on the Gene Z upon dissaemblying everything and putting it back together its stable for 4 weeks now, not sure what was wrong didnt see anything plugged incorrectly. On the P8B WS, also ramdon resets never on the bios, but when installing windows or even at idle pure windows, i ran memtest for 4 hours, and prime95 for 8 hours, not a single error, i check voltates and some seem a little low, but with in 5%... still not confortable, bought a new PSU, rails are dead stable, still get reboots, honestly i kinda think is something related to the power fases on Asus mobos, but not all have this issue, so who knows for sure. Im keeping the Gene Z since its stable now, but the P8B WS going back, i cant have a random reset on the server, so im going with Supermicro.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15504352*
> Both my Maximus Extreme and the Gene-Z do this to me, from time to time. It never seemed to hurt anything, it would just shut off and then randomly start back up again after 5 seconds or so and continue on its way.
> 
> The one that really gets me is the power on, ROG logo, post stuff, ROG logo, more post stuff, another ROG logo, even more post stuff after that OH MY GOD ANOTHER ROG LOGO and then finally into windows. Disabling the Jmicron and Marvell controller limits it to just 3 logos before I can get to windows. It really bugs me.


here is some information I posted over in my ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Club... Maybe worth a shot
Quote:


> *ASUS P8P67 series Double POST at Cold Boot Fix*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected];4712067*
> Some of you may have been experiencing a double POST on your P8P67 series motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen. I'll explain the fix below and give some information about why this happens.
> 
> First, I would like to stress the importance of flashing the BIOS to the latest BIOS revision as listed on our support website, http://support.asus.com/download. You can access the ASUS EZ Flash tool from within the UEFI (advanced options, tools) to flash the BIOS from any removable device such as a USB flash drive.
> From time to time we needed to implement full resets in order to maintain stability due to the architecture of the Sandy Bridge platform. For instance, the system may require one full reset when the PCH power has been cut during S5 power state. To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST. We will fix this in an upcoming BIOS release.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15491501*
> hey fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold 2600K and G-Skill Ram and (off course PSU),imma goin for a 2700K, i'd like to know best ram possible for this cpu, any advice? thanks for the replies


I'm confused why you sold the 2600k for a 2700k?? That's like selling a 955 to buy a 965 isn't it? Couldn't you just bump up your multiplier by one to get the same thing for like $40 less? Also, I would grab some G.Skill Ripjaws X (unless this is what you were using before) or Corsair Vengeance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan;15497098*
> hello I advise you not to exceed 24 hours with the 1.4v to your computer, you may kill your cpu after 2 years


1.4v is completely safe. Completely. I'm not sure where you found this stat considering these chips haven't even been out 11 months yet. Are these dying after such a mild over volt??


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;15498885*
> Anyone else crashing in our little club with BF3 too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 1400$ on a new rig, and now i cant play 10 minutes without freezing...


What does "freezing" mean? BSOD? "Nvidia Display Driver stopped responding" popup? Hard lock? What are the exact symptoms/error? I doubt it has anything to do w/ the motherboard so I'd try the BF3 thread.

I've got a Gene-Z @ 0706 w/ 2 x GTX @ 900Mhz on water, i7-2600k @ 4.8 on air, 8GB of G.Skill Mem @ 2133MHz, 1000W PSU and 30" monitor and I've never crashed once in BF3.

If you want to PM me i'll try to help you out.


----------



## jonboyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto;15496986*
> When you enter the BIOS for the 1st time and only change CPU Level Up = 4.6, you'll see below that the voltage for the CPU will be set at 1.35v so that's what you should read or close to. If you choose 4.2 it's a bit lower, I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1.3v
> 
> Where did you read the 1.488v? CPU-Z?


Hey Rhialto,

Yea all I did was follow your two step guide (and that smaller bit underneath about 75%). The reading came from CPU-Z, yep. Is this bad?

I've just looked in the BIOS and when I look at CPU Voltage, I can visibly see it fluctuating between 1.288, 1.296 and 1.304.

In windows the Vcore is at 1.488 (In AISuiteII and CPUZ).

Hrm....

PS I don't want to kill my CPU!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15506520*
> I'm confused why you sold the 2600k for a 2700k?? That's like selling a 955 to buy a 965 isn't it? Couldn't you just bump up your multiplier by one to get the same thing for like $40 less? Also, I would grab some G.Skill Ripjaws X (unless this is what you were using before) or Corsair Vengeance.
> 
> 1.4v is completely safe. Completely. I'm not sure where you found this stat considering these chips haven't even been out 11 months yet. Are these dying after such a mild over volt??


WELL, i'm hearing that the 2700K are just "2600K" cherry picked, i sold the 2600K for 200€ and added 120€ for the 2700K.

The actual 2600K doesnt go more than 5.4ghz with 1.62v .......

i've chosed this sticks of ram http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=368










i agreed for the 1.4v matter... i really do not think that 1.4v for 24h 7/7 day use can degrade a cpu.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15508803*
> WELL, i'm hearing that the 2700K are just "2600K" cherry picked, i sold the 2600K for 200€ and added 120€ for the 2700K.
> 
> The actual 2600K doesnt go more than 5.4ghz with 1.62v .......
> 
> i've chosed this sticks of ram http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agreed for the 1.4v matter... i really do not think that 1.4v for 24h 7/7 day use can degrade a cpu.


Would you mind sharing where will you planning to get those RAM because I search everywhere but can't find any selling them.


----------



## Electroneng

just Finished a build with the Maximus IV Gene-Z68 and I am impressed with this board. the only thing that Irritates me is my CPUTIN sensor is stuck at 60C. Reads the same with all software and never moves under any loads or cooling attempts! Even at bootup with no overclock at all, 60c!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aliff*


Would you mind sharing where will you planning to get those RAM because I search everywhere but can't find any selling them.


EUROPE







http://buy.fudzilla.com/607125


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


just Finished a build with the Maximus IV Gene-Z68 and I am impressed with this board. the only thing that Irritates me is my CPUTIN sensor is stuck at 60C. Reads the same with all software and never moves under any loads or cooling attempts! Even at bootup with no overclock at all, 60c!











Sounds like a stuck temperature sensor inside the CPU die. You''ll have to return/exchange the CPU to fix that.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aliff*


Would you mind sharing where will you planning to get those RAM because I search everywhere but can't find any selling them.


sure .... i bought them from here

shipping costs are very expensive, the ram it self are expensive, but i don't care that much since is the only place i found this ram so i did not think twice.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


When you enter the BIOS for the 1st time and only change CPU Level Up = 4.6, you'll see below that the voltage for the CPU will be set at 1.35v so that's what you should read or close to. If you choose 4.2 it's a bit lower, I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1.3v

Where did you read the 1.488v? CPU-Z?


Rhia, have you updated your idle voltage guide for the newer 0706 and 0902 BIOS? I'd like to get that working still on my board if possible, but i'm obviously missing something. I wanna stay at 4.6ghz overclock on my stock 1.344V so my temps stay cool


----------



## p3gaz_001

edit


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Sounds like a stuck temperature sensor inside the CPU die. You''ll have to return/exchange the CPU to fix that.


No it is 100% a motherboard issue. I have used the CPU in a P8P67 board as well as a P67A-UD4 board with accurate readings!

Not a big issue with me though since i know the reading is false!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


No it is 100% a motherboard issue. I have used the CPU in a P8P67 board as well as a P67A-UD4 board with accurate readings!

Not a big issue with me though since i know the reading is false!



Ah ok, hmm that's a bummer.


----------



## Ovlazek

Sad to say I had to disassemble my Gene build for a while. It is still running but I'm using the IGP right now. I needed my 570 back in my primary build for SLI. Come on 7k series! I need a gpu!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Sad to say I had to disassemble my Gene build for a while. It is still running but I'm using the IGP right now. I needed my 570 back in my primary build for SLI. Come on 7k series! I need a gpu!



Not till early spring at current ETA from internet rumors. And you mean 600 series, if nvidia sticks to current naming convention that is


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Sad to say I had to disassemble my Gene build for a while. It is still running but I'm using the IGP right now. I needed my 570 back in my primary build for SLI. Come on 7k series! I need a gpu!


Come on Ovlazek ... you KNOW you did it so you'd have an excuse to buy that *TOXIC *you were dreaming about







LOL







*SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950 Club*


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Not till early spring at current ETA from internet rumors. And you mean 600 series, if nvidia sticks to current naming convention that is


Nah. I'm going AMD next round. Unless Nvidia does something drastic, and by the sounds of it, they won't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Come on Ovlazek ... you KNOW you did it so you'd have an excuse to buy that *TOXIC *you were dreaming about







LOL







*SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950 Club*










I was so close to buying a 6950 a few months back. But if I bought a 69xx card, that would be my fourth of the generation. I need to ease up a bit.









Also, my Oilers play your Kings this Thursday.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Also, my Oilers play your Kings this Thursday.


Yeah and I saw the old man we gave you for nothing but your GM fleecing us with an injured player TWICE in return, just scored TWO GOALS tonight too ... don't get used that though, Smyth just used up his goal allotment for the month of November with that


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Yeah and I saw the old man we gave you for nothing but your GM fleecing us with an injured player TWICE in return, just scored TWO GOALS tonight too ... don't get used that though, Smyth just used up his goal allotment for the month of November with that










He's a point a game player right now. Nothing to scoff at. Penner on the other hand plays about 15 minutes a game and has a single assist. I thought it was a contract year and he was going to be awesome? Not that Teubert has played at all for us yet.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


EUROPE







http://buy.fudzilla.com/607125



Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


sure .... i bought them from here

shipping costs are very expensive, the ram it self are expensive, but i don't care that much since is the only place i found this ram so i did not think twice.










Too bad they didn't ship internationally..


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff;15515830*
> Too bad they didn't ship internationally..


Wow. Those prices aren't nearly worth it IMO.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aliff*


Too bad they didn't ship internationally..










sure they don't?

where are you from?

well check this page if you can find a reseller near to you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Wow. Those prices aren't nearly worth it IMO.


it is not a big problem, at least for me it's not.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonboyuk*


Hey Rhialto,

Yea all I did was follow your two step guide (and that smaller bit underneath about 75%). The reading came from CPU-Z, yep. Is this bad?

I've just looked in the BIOS and when I look at CPU Voltage, I can visibly see it fluctuating between 1.288, 1.296 and 1.304.

In windows the Vcore is at 1.488 (In AISuiteII and CPUZ).

Hrm....

PS I don't want to kill my CPU!


It won't kill the CPU but ideally we don't want to apply extra voltage when not needed. I don't know what to say. I did it 3 times, the 1st time when I got the motherboard, then 2 other times after flashing newer BIOS version because when you flash, all settings revert back to initial state.

All the time I was successful with those simple settings.

When you set to 4.2 or 4.6, just go down a bit and you will see what the voltage applied will be. It's not in another screen where you read live values, it's just below the CPU Level Up option.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Rhia, have you updated your idle voltage guide for the newer 0706 and 0902 BIOS?


No, it's the same thing...

Quote:



I'd like to get that working still on my board if possible, but i'm obviously missing something. I wanna stay at 4.6ghz overclock on my stock 1.344V so my temps stay cool


CPU Level Up @ 4.6 will apply 1.35v so 1.344v is a good reading. Now when it idle @ 1.6GHz, what voltage do you get? Does it drop? With additional instructions in my sig, it should drop to 1v


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone been able to access the asus ROG website at all today?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhialto*


CPU Level Up @ 4.6 will apply 1.35v so 1.344v is a good reading. Now when it idle @ 1.6GHz, what voltage do you get? Does it drop? With additional instructions in my sig, it should drop to 1v


Negative, it does not last time I tried it.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so after a few hours of pulling my hair out and flashing my bios probably ten times with various versions of the bios I fixed my restart issue. Turned out the code 19 that I was getting during a restart or saving from my bios was being caused by my TV Tuner card in the PCIe x4 slot. Pulled it out (the card, not my hair) and no more issues.

On a side note, I will say for those having a hard time overclocking their CPU's, just install AISuite and use the level up software to overclock your cpu. It's simple and you can have it overclock just the CPU (Fast mode) or both memory and CPU (Extreme mode).

One thing I do like about AISuite, it's great for fine tuning your system to get a stable overclock, saves from having to reboot each time. I found adjusting PLL and my memory voltages allowed me to drop my CPU voltage a little and got my system stable. Anyway, instal it, use it for fine tuning, save the settings in the BIOS and then uninstall the software if you want.

Lastly, in the instructions for flashing using Aptio, the application I used AFUWINGUI and not AFUWINx64 as the instructions state. Seemed to be easier than the command line window.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


One thing I do like about AISuite, it's great for fine tuning your system to get a stable overclock, saves from having to reboot each time. I found adjusting PLL and my memory voltages allowed me to drop my CPU voltage a little and got my system stable. Anyway, instal it, use it for fine tuning, save the settings in the BIOS and then uninstall the software if you want.


I really, really hate AI suite for some reason. It always warns me my fans are low RPM @ 600 (they're running at 2000rpm) over and over and over again. I tried the automatic OC'ing and it was terribly unstable, plus it bumped my PCI-E up to 103mhz which caused graphics card crashes left and right. I went back to using the BIOS to OC and I like it much better.


----------



## utnorris

I just used it to fine tune my overclock, however, for some they may find it helpful if they don't want to stick to the 4.6Ghz auto overclock option. As far as using it for anything beyond that, I have repeatedly said not too and that a program like AIDA64 is much better for monitoring temps and voltages, but that's just my preference.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15525786*
> I really, really hate AI suite for some reason. It always warns me my fans are low RPM @ 600 (they're running at 2000rpm) over and over and over again. I tried the automatic OC'ing and it was terribly unstable, plus it bumped my PCI-E up to 103mhz which caused graphics card crashes left and right. I went back to using the BIOS to OC and I like it much better.


I got error messages from AI Suite for the longest, mostly saying the PLL voltage was 0.000v or the MB was -60C (yes, I meant to type -60 C), but they just eventually stopped without me doing anything.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15525587*
> Anyone been able to access the asus ROG website at all today?


same problem here....

edit : is now working!


----------



## XReflection

I finally purchased my Gene-Z and the RAM to go with it. The RAM I got is the Corsair Vengeance 16GB set. I have hyper212+, will I have clearance issues with the HSF? Will shifting the CPU Fan up on the heatsink solve this problem? I know that the ripjaws are okay in clearance, but the difference in height between the two RAM is illustrated here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/psygeist/5877865454/in/photostream/.

I didn't think it was that huge of a difference.


----------



## LopingAlong

Re; the Gene-Z debug stopping at 34! I have this same issue. I've checked all of my connections, and reset my RAM about 6 times, but it doesn't go away. If you have resolved it please tell me how. Unfortunately I have connectivity problems with my monitor so I only know what shows on the debug code.

Thanks,
LopingAlong


----------



## utnorris

Have you reseated the cpu? Sometimes that will clear memory issues as well.


----------



## snakemed

LopingAlong, per the User Guide, post code 32-36: CPU post-memory initialization

I know you said that you did this already, but... check to be sure that your memory modules are seated properly. I believe that this caused others to experience the same debug code (and it was discussed in this forum many pages back).

[LA_Kings_Fan, maybe this fix should be included on the front page?]

What memory modules are you using? Please be specific. 1.5v max?
Memory that operate at 1.65 have caused others issues (Sandy Bridge doesn't like the higher voltage).
Bummer, but maybe you have a bad module?
Are they new or did you use them in a different system before?

If you enter your system information and add it to your profile, others will be better able to help you. Good luck!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LopingAlong;15531851*
> Re; the Gene-Z debug stopping at 34! I have this same issue. I've checked all of my connections, and reset my RAM about 6 times, but it doesn't go away. If you have resolved it please tell me how. Unfortunately I have connectivity problems with my monitor so I only know what shows on the debug code.
> 
> Thanks,
> LopingAlong


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odditory;15506564*
> What does "freezing" mean? BSOD? "Nvidia Display Driver stopped responding" popup? Hard lock? What are the exact symptoms/error? I doubt it has anything to do w/ the motherboard so I'd try the BF3 thread.
> 
> I've got a Gene-Z @ 0706 w/ 2 x GTX @ 900Mhz on water, i7-2600k @ 4.8 on air, 8GB of G.Skill Mem @ 2133MHz, 1000W PSU and 30" monitor and I've never crashed once in BF3.
> 
> If you want to PM me i'll try to help you out.


Like i said, just freezing. The picture stands still, sound goes away, and i have to kill it in task manager. No error message anywhere.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection;15529874*
> I finally purchased my Gene-Z and the RAM to go with it. The RAM I got is the Corsair Vengeance 16GB set. I have hyper212+, will I have clearance issues with the HSF? Will shifting the CPU Fan up on the heatsink solve this problem? I know that the ripjaws are okay in clearance, but the difference in height between the two RAM is illustrated here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/psygeist/5877865454/in/photostream/.
> 
> I didn't think it was that huge of a difference.


No you should be fine ... The CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ is SMALLER in girth than the "FAT" HSF like the Noctua I have, It's TALLER rather than FATTER if that makes sense to you. So NO you shouldn't have clearance issues with it, and could most likely also install a SECOND fan on it for a Push / Pull so it's more effective also, it only comes with a single fan stock.

GREAT PIC to compare the size between those 2 RAM ... I knew the VENGEANCE was TALLER ... but DANG !


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LopingAlong;15531851*
> Re; the Gene-Z debug stopping at 34! I have this same issue. I've checked all of my connections, and reset my RAM about 6 times, but it doesn't go away. If you have resolved it please tell me how. Unfortunately I have connectivity problems with my monitor so I only know what shows on the debug code.
> Thanks,
> LopingAlong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15532465*
> LopingAlong, per the User Guide, post code 32-36: CPU post-memory initialization
> 
> I know you said that you did this already, but... check to be sure that your memory modules are seated properly. I believe that this caused others to experience the same debug code (and it was discussed in this forum many pages back).
> 
> [LA_Kings_Fan, maybe this fix should be included on the front page?]
> 
> What memory modules are you using? Please be specific. 1.5v max?
> Memory that operate at 1.65 have caused others issues (Sandy Bridge doesn't like the higher voltage).
> Bummer, but maybe you have a bad module?
> Are they new or did you use them in a different system before?
> 
> If you enter your system information and add it to your profile, others will be better able to help you. Good luck!


Going back and doing a SEARCH on "Code 34" through our Thread I came up with this ...
Quote:


> *Debug Code 34*
> 
> *Ovlazek* - had that way back, turned out his GPU wasn't seated properly and/or the PCI-E power cables weren't securly plugged in TIGHT to the card.
> 
> *Bear.dx-t* - had this, he went through reseating the RAm and GPU et all. But turned out in his case it was a poor Sata power Cable connection to his HDD and Optical drive that gave him that code.
> 
> *Jesse D* - had this code, turned out it was his GPU card, and/or RAM didn't seat properly.
> 
> *1ceTr0n* - had it, RAM needed to be reseated.


ALSO just finished reading ... http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5463-Error-AE-or-34 ... looks like it's OFTEN PSU cables not securely connected into the GPU cards that bring about Error Code #34 as well as RAM not seated properly.

LopingAlong the best advice is to check those issues, CPU / RAM / GPU not seating properly seem to cause this Code, but also if one of the POWER connections isn't tight as well. I know you said you checked everything, but I'd hit memOK and recheck everything AGAIN.
Good Luck


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon;15484606*
> 0902 isn't labeled as a BETA anymore. Which is newer / better? 0902 or 0706?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed;15486360*
> Lots of debate on this question in this club to date. If 0902 is now out of beta, then I'd consider it the newer of the two, since the 0706 was already out of beta. Not really clear though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky;15487491*
> The only reason someone should run 0706 is if 0902 is giving them problems.


Well ... Looks like ASUS made it *REALLY CLEAR FINALLY* ...
as today you'll notice they REMOVED BIOS #0706 from the downloads page and ONLY have the 2nd/original Bios #0403 and the *NEWEST* BIOS #0902 remaining








(1st original #0208 still working just fine for me







btw, though I haven't loaded or played BF3 just YET.)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15536536*
> Well ... Looks like ASUS made it *REALLY CLEAR FINALLY* ...
> as today you'll notice they REMOVED BIOS #0706 from the downloads page and ONLY have the 2nd/original Bios #0403 and the *NEWEST* BIOS #0902 remaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1st original #0208 still working just fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, though I haven't loaded or played BF3 just YET.)


Why was bios #0706 removed?? I built a 2500K/MIVE Gene-Z system for a friend, about 2 weeks ago and used the 0706 bios on it...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15537290*
> Why was bios #0706 removed?? I built a 2500K/MIVE Gene-Z system for a friend, about 2 weeks ago and used the 0706 bios on it...


Guess you'll be giving him FREE phone tech support to help him upgrade to Bios #0902 ?


----------



## utnorris

Ah ha, however, if you use the bios upgrade option in AISuite II, it only shows 403 and 706 as bios options. How are them cookies?









Edit: As far as why 706 was removed, it was probably the same bios and then someone realized that to go from beta 902 to official 706 was not gonna happen without some difficulty. Anyways, that's just my thought. And just for the record, being all official and all like, I noticed it gone yesterday when I was trouble shooting my issue and was loading different bios'. That's how I found out about AISuite being able to use it. Also, on a side note, if you use AISuite and update the bios via the internet, it will actually let you downgrade the bios, but only via the internet.


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection;15529874*
> I finally purchased my Gene-Z and the RAM to go with it. The RAM I got is the Corsair Vengeance 16GB set. I have hyper212+, will I have clearance issues with the HSF? Will shifting the CPU Fan up on the heatsink solve this problem? I know that the ripjaws are okay in clearance, but the difference in height between the two RAM is illustrated here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/psygeist/5877865454/in/photostream/.
> 
> I didn't think it was that huge of a difference.


As LA_King said you will be fine. I have that RAM set (8GB atm) and the 212+. Can confirm the ram will fit in slot 1 without contact to the fan, but it will be SNUG!....very snug. I would install the HSF without the fan attached, then pop in the ram, then install the fan.


----------



## MrLinky

New bios out for the *Gen3 version* of the Gene-Z: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-0402.zip

It should be on the Asus website on the 3rd.

Build Date: Unknown
Release Date: 11/1/2011

Release Notes:
- First release BIOS


----------



## Xtreme3X

Hi guys,

I am having this issue where windows will auto mute all sound in my system.

I did a major upgrade on my system. All the following parts are new except the SSD.

Previously when doing a test run, i moved the SSD from my old system with Windows 7 installed to the new system. It boot up and works fine but auto muting problem exist. (*Note: Auto muting did not happen in previous system)

So i did a reformat but auto muting problem still not solve.

I have monitor the muting issue, this is roughly how it will happen:

Auto muting/unmuting unexpectedly and randomly
If background has music/video/games running, muting issue will NOT happen.
Originally unmute but when Battlefield 3 fully loaded, will trigger auto mute. I have to alt-tab to unmute it.
In the midst of changing map plus alt-tabbing to Firefox, then when the map fully loaded will sometime trigger the muting problem.
Changing video in VLC will sometime trigger the muting problem.

My system info:

Intel i5-2500k
Asus Gene-Z
Asus GTX 570 DirectCU II
Seasonic X-660
Intel SSD 320
USB Sound Card, Audio-GD Digital Interface (TE7022 USB Module) connected to Audio-GD Dac-19


----------



## utnorris

Have you tried the onboard sound card to see if it happens with it? It could be a driver conflict if you did not disable the onboard audio in the bios. Or it could be something wrong with your USB sound card. Try to narrow down the issue by seeing if you have the same issue with the onboard. Most likely it is a driver/software issue.


----------



## 996gt2




----------



## Xtreme3X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;15556653*
> Have you tried the onboard sound card to see if it happens with it? It could be a driver conflict if you did not disable the onboard audio in the bios. Or it could be something wrong with your USB sound card. Try to narrow down the issue by seeing if you have the same issue with the onboard. Most likely it is a driver/software issue.


Yep have disabled the onboard soundcard, USB power saver and also give my sound card exclusive mode priority.

Btw i only have 1 sound card shown in the system, have disable HDMI Audio (disable through device manager) and Gene-Z onboard Audio (disabled through bios)

Previously i am using the same USB soundcard on my older system, never face this muting issue and i have also moved the the installed windows 7 (Intel SSD) from my old system to the new system to test it and the muting occur even with old windows file/driver from my older system.

I'm suspecting is my Gene-Z having issue? Any chance i might need to update the bios of my Gene-Z?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ummm, why are you using a USB sound card in the first place?


----------



## utnorris

I doubt it has anything to do with the board. Have you tried a different USB port? Also, as I stated before, does the muting happen when using the onboard audio?


----------



## utnorris

Wow! This thread has been very quiet lately, I guess everyone is too busy playing BF3.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well Maxmekker left ... so right there, that cut down the problem reports by 70%







j/k

I feel bad for him ... the Gene-Z couldn't work out for him, it's a great board and he tried so hard, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be.









But yeah only like 4 new Owners in the last 2+ weeks ? Holidays coming up too, might mean less action, or it could mean more ... stuff going on sale, people doing new builds for over Holiday breaks.

I guess I could actually REALLY try to set up my rig properly once and for all and test everything for stability issues, THAT should create A LOT of stupid question







needing answers.


----------



## Johnsen

Count me in.

Honnestly i gave up gaming, modding and watecoolin and sold my big rig. But when bf3 came out i couldnt resist.







Pics, commin up later tonight or tomorow. Nothin to be exited about, its a value rig really..


----------



## utnorris

Well if I can find a HD6970 at a decent price or a HD6950 that unlocks for a decent price I can do some tri-fire. I picked up a Diamond HD6950 from Fry's just to play around with and got my highest Vantage score to date, around 43k (stock clocks). It is actually performing better than when I had two HD6990's running in quadfire. I haven't even unlocked the shaders, just running it at the same speeds as the HD6990 (880Mhz/1200Mhz). Once I find a HD6970/HD6950 and put it under water I can see how high I can overclock the cards and maybe hit the 45k range.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well utnorris ... as you may know, the *Sapphire TOXIC* has a pretty darn good chance at unlocking (despite snakemeds misfortune







though we're still working on his) and since it's built on a Rev.2 6970 PCB it can use the FULL Cover Block off one as well unlike most other Non-Ref 6950's that can't utilize any full cover ... and it OC's pretty damn well ... I'm @ better than stock HD-6970 levels with mine ...







and running @ 41c idle on only 25% fan, so under water I'm sure you could over-volt the thing from it's 1.175v stock to 1.25v or higher and get near 1000MHz give or take







right now our *TOXIC* clubs highest OC is at 988 Mhz / 1350 Mhz / 1536 shaders ... sounds like a challenge you'd embrace actually







.


----------



## Modus

Got my used board...pins bent, protective cover came lose during shipping.










gunna go cry in corner now.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


Count me in.


Ummm Asus Maximus Gene-Z *Gen 3* ? in your SIG ?

not out just yet ? that we knew of







... you sure ? how'd YOU get one ? and where ? you sure it's a *GEN3 *board already ? You'd be the FIRST.

==========

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Got my used board...pins bent, protective cover came lose during shipping ... gunna go cry in corner now.


Wow MODUS ... that's a bummer, where'd you buy that ? can you return it and get your money back or RMA it maybe ? such a shame.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


.. over-volt the thing from it's 1.175v stock to 1.25v or higher..


And how (read: where) do you overclock the card? In uefi or through Catalyst?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Got my used board...pins bent, protective cover came lose during shipping. gunna go cry in corner now.










Somebody gonna pay!









Let's take a moment of silence..


----------



## snakemed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Well utnorris ... as you may know, the *Sapphire TOXIC *has a pretty darn good chance at unlocking (despite snakemeds misfortune







though we're still working on his) and since it's built on a Rev.2 6970 PCB it can use the FULL Cover Block off one as well unlike most other Non-Ref 6950's that can't utilize any full cover ... and it OC's pretty damn well ... I'm @ better than stock HD-6970 levels with mine ...
...and running @ 41c idle on only 25% fan, so under water I'm sure you could over-volt the thing from it's 1.175v stock to 1.25v or higher and get near 1000MHz give or take







right now our *TOXIC *clubs highest OC is at 988 Mhz / 1350 Mhz / 1536 shaders ... sounds like a challenge you'd embrace actually







.


I may just sell my TOXIC card (take the hit financially) and get an HD6970. I saw the Sapphire HD6970 on Newegg at a greatly discounted price one afternoon and almost pulled the trigger. It was around $300, as I recall... made me think!









Then again, maybe I will just watercool and overclock my TOXIC... 
I'd have to invest in a complete watercooling setup though, so for now it is but a thought... someday for sure!









Guess I'm still undecided...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Got my used board...pins bent, protective cover came lose during shipping. ...gunna go cry in corner now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Wow MODUS ... that's a bummer, where'd you buy that ? can you return it and get your money back or RMA it maybe ? such a shame.










Bummer!






















If you can't return it... I WANT TO KNOW WHERE YOU BOUGHT IT, 'cause I don't want to do business with 'em!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Ummm Asus Maximus Gene-Z *Gen 3* ? in your SIG ? not out just yet ? that we knew of







... you sure ? how'd YOU get one ? and where ? you sure it's a *GEN3 *board already ? You'd be the FIRST.
==========






It would be cool if you got a true Gen 3 board that ASUS shipped inadvertantly!








I think someone posted a BIOS for a GEN 3 board in this thread too, so it is possible, I guess.









Anyway, we like firsts around here so tell us more! We want to believe you, but our leader has a "trust but verify" sort of mindset!








So, send picutures, too!
















Hey, it's Friday afternoon - Cheers to you all!


----------



## b0z0

I'll post a picture on my current setup sometime this weekend. Kinda unhappy with the looks of it atm since I haven't got my Asus Matirx 580 GTX and a micro case.


----------



## D-Cup

Wicked Thread Guys


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Ummm Asus Maximus Gene-Z *Gen 3* ? in your SIG ?

not out just yet ? that we knew of







... you sure ? how'd YOU get one ? and where ? you sure it's a *GEN3 *board already ? You'd be the FIRST.

==========

Wow MODUS ... that's a bummer, where'd you buy that ? can you return it and get your money back or RMA it maybe ? such a shame.










It totally sucks







. I was so excited I woke up early to wait for it this morning. I bought it off another user on Canadian BST forum and so far he's being EXTREMELY helpful. I don't know how long it'll take for a claim to go through so my mATX rig will have to wait.


----------



## b0z0

What D-Cup?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*


And how (read: where) do you overclock the card? In uefi or through Catalyst?


You can do that mild an OC in CCC if you wanted, but I use Sapphire's TriXX GPU Tweak Utility to OC and adjust the voltage. It's a free download - 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I may just sell my TOXIC card (take the hit financially) and get an HD6970. I saw the Sapphire HD6970 on Newegg at a greatly discounted price one afternoon and almost pulled the trigger. It was around $300, as I recall... made me think!









Then again, maybe I will just watercool and overclock my TOXIC... 
I'd have to invest in a complete watercooling setup though, so for now it is but a thought... someday for sure!









Guess I'm still undecided...










Yeah, the Sapphire 6970 is $320 after MIR ... so if you got the TOXIC @ $270 after MIR like I did then that's $50 + whatever loss you may or may not take on selling the TOXIC







... personally, I'd hang on to it, I THINK we can FLASH the Sapphire 6970 BIOS onto your TOXIC in BIOS #2. And then you still have the Orig BIOS #1 as a back-up ... I just haven't been able to really confirm if what DaSaint79 did was LEGIT and would work, but to be honest with the DUAL BIOS on the CARD, you Really run little risk trying it, you CAN'T brick the card, because you can always just flip the switch back and use the Factory Defualt #1 bios. Anyways ... didn't mean to turn this into a TOXIC discussion, sorry everyone.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


I think someone posted a BIOS for a GEN 3 board in this thread too, so it is possible, I guess.










Yeah the ASUS website has the GEN3 board up on it's site now for about two weeks or so, I have that posted on the Front Page, but I didn't think they've officially even announced a release date YET ... let alone anyone actually GETTING a board for personal use.







and hell yeah IF he has one we ALL want







don't we ?







it's not that I don't trust him, I don't trust anyone







, HA! no ... it's just that it's not FAIR to all of you that DO post







from Pics and CPU-z validations etc. If I just start adding anyone who posts something in this thread, right ? I'm looking out for you guys.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snakemed*


Hey, it's Friday afternoon - Cheers to you all!


















*DAMN RIGHT ... ADULT BEVERAGES FOR







EVERYONE !*


----------



## Modus

Good news! the seller was able to file a claim and has given me the board for free! I'm gunna try bending the pins back on Monday. Not sure if I wanna risk my i5-2500k...might buy a celeron SB to test with.


----------



## Aliff

Hello guys,

My board arrived yesterday. Had installed it last night. Now working flawlessly. Please count me in.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Congrats Modus ... I guess that makes it worth trying to fix the bent pins, good luck








Didn't someone else have this too ? JedixJarf I think ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff;15577537*
> Hello guys,
> My board arrived yesterday. Had installed it last night. Now working flawlessly. Please count me in.


Counted ... you're Owner #125


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15574015*
> Good news! the seller was able to file a claim and has given me the board for free! I'm gunna try bending the pins back on Monday. Not sure if I wanna risk my i5-2500k...might buy a celeron SB to test with.


Wow that's awesome. I hear one of the better ways to straighten pins is to get a mechanical pencil and remove the lead. Then put the pin in the hole where the lead would be and bend it like that.

@LAKF,
So how do you think the season series Oil v. Kings will go? I think there are 4 games?


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Counted ... you're Owner #125


Thanks. Thats a nice number too.. hehe

I love this board..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek;15577815*
> @LAKF,
> So how do you think the season series Oil v. Kings will go? I think there are 4 games?


Do you ask NOW because your team just embarassed the CRAP out of mine ? OY !







I knew I didn't like Canadian hosers







HA !







j/k

Dude I dunno ... aside from yesterday, the last what 7 games between our clubs went to OT or SO ? so it's anyones puckgame ... I gotta admit your BOYS looked good and so did the Old fart ... and my whole team looked uninspired and like facacta out there







like a whole team of Dustin Penners









I'd rather guess which team makes the Playoffs in the end







and which gets a chance in the Lotto Draft YET AGAIN







!


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok so I've run into my first problem with this board. I finally got around to setting up fan profiles in speedfan, lo and behold the CPU fan cannot be controlled by speedfan no matter what I do. All the other ones (Aux, Aux 1, Aux 2, Sys) work fine.

So I tried Q-Fan in the BIOS.... and it does absolutely nothing. Less than nothing actually, it speeds up the fan that it should be slowing down. When it normally ran at 1890-1900ish its now at 2008RPM.

Anyone know how to get the CPU fan to be controlled on this board? Speedfan could do it on my MIVE just fine, I have no idea why it refuses on this one.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15578398*
> Ok so I've run into my first problem with this board. I finally got around to setting up fan profiles in speedfan, lo and behold the CPU fan cannot be controlled by speedfan no matter what I do. All the other ones (Aux, Aux 1, Aux 2, Sys) work fine.
> 
> So I tried Q-Fan in the BIOS.... and it does absolutely nothing. Less than nothing actually, it speeds up the fan that it should be slowing down. When it normally ran at 1890-1900ish its now at 2008RPM.
> 
> Anyone know how to get the CPU fan to be controlled on this board? Speedfan could do it on my MIVE just fine, I have no idea why it refuses on this one.


If its a 3 pin fan, it won't work, needs to be 4 PWM. If so, Q-fan also ramps up the speed unless you put it into silent mode, standard or turbo are always faster. Or you have to create a custom RPM profile


----------



## Synomenon

Did Asus remove BIOS 0706? All I see now is 0403 and 0902.


----------



## utnorris

Yes, 706 has been removed, although if you go through AISuite to update the bios it was showing up the last time I checked. 902 is now the official latest bios, so you can just update to it.

@Modus - So a couple things you can try:
1 - Use a sewing pin to try and straighten them out along with a magnifying glass so you can see them, be careful cause bending them too much may cause them to break.

2 - Take the board to a jeweler and see if they can straighten them, they have the tools to do it.

3 - And finally, RMA it with Asus, usually they will only charge you $50 to replace the socket, so you get a board for $50ish plus shipping.

I would recommend number two and then number three if that does not work if you do not have the proper tools for bending them back, i.e. a magnifying glass that you can set up hands free or if you are like me and have shaky hands.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15578471*
> If its a 3 pin fan, it won't work, needs to be 4 PWM. If so, Q-fan also ramps up the speed unless you put it into silent mode, standard or turbo are always faster. Or you have to create a custom RPM profile


Is that just the CPU header? Interesting it works on the P67 Maximus and not the Z68. Oh well, I gave up and used a Y splitter off of the system fan header and now its fine.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I'll be picking up the Gene-Z/Gen 3 and a 2700k as soon as they become available. Will post some pics here when I'm done


----------



## DCVR

finally put everything together


----------



## utnorris

Nice clean build.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15572644*
> What D-Cup?


A very nice sized breast


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCVR;15590324*
> finally put everything together


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen;15567070*
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics, commin up later tonight or tomorow.


Get 'em UP !







so we can add U.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15570833*
> Got my used board...pins bent, protective cover came lose during shipping. Gunna go cry in corner now.


Don't cry ... it was Free and you've been added now







bent pins and all









Welcome new guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15572644*
> What D-Cup?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15593076*
> A very nice sized breast


----------



## Johnsen

Any of you guys have any good tips on what to disable/enablr in the bios to get a quicker boot? not feelin the power of my ssd right now..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

The *POST/BOOT TIME* Issue has been talked about SEVERAL times before ...

- a search back in the thread and some reading might find some answers.
- you can also try some of these SUGGESTIONS from [email protected], thou for P67 boards, they still apply on our Z68 as well
- If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "*Keep Current*".
- If you're experiencing a double POST on your Gene-Z68 motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen, then To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST.
- Disable any controllers {Jmicron, JMB, Marvell} you're not using, for unused USB ports (example the JMB Storage controller {for the e-Sata} will cause system to double Post)
- check that your SSD firmware is current
- check that your Gene-Z MoBo BIOS is current, version #0902 as of this date
- Make sure BCLK is set to 100

In general most of us seem to be getting between 20-30 seconds give or take, before you reach windows.

I'll go back and find some stuff and post more later ... as it seems like this site is having issues w/ the search feature at the moment ?


----------



## Bonnyd

DCVR is lookin good!


----------



## Johnsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


The *POST/BOOT TIME* Issue has been talked about SEVERAL times before ...

- a search back in the thread and some reading might find some answers.
- you can also try some of these SUGGESTIONS from [email protected], thou for P67 boards, they still apply on our Z68 as well
- If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "*Keep Current*". 
- If you're experiencing a double POST on your Gene-Z68 motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen, then To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to â€˜Advancedâ€™ tab -> go down to â€˜APMâ€™, press Enter -> enable the â€œPower on by PCIe.â€ function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST.
- Disable any controllers {Jmicron, JMB, Marvell} you're not using, for unused USB ports (example the JMB Storage controller {for the e-Sata} will cause system to double Post)
- check that your SSD firmware is current 
- check that your Gene-Z MoBo BIOS is current, version #0902 as of this date 
- Make sure BCLK is set to 100

In general most of us seem to be getting between 20-30 seconds give or take, before you reach windows.

I'll go back and find some stuff and post more later ... as it seems like this site is having issues w/ the search feature at the moment ?










Thx lots, im gonna try those things.







+rep


----------



## tw33ter

I just got my system set up, and flashed from 706 to 902. Now all I get is a code 55 (memory not installed). I'm unable to even get into the bios. It boots up and goes straight to code 55. I've reset the memory numerous times, in different slots, using only 1 in the furthest slot. but still get the same thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I believe you can reflash the BIOS by booting to the included mobo CD.


----------



## solar0987

Just ordered a z68 Gene-z







what memory runs well with it?
What should i do right off the bat?
Flash bios?
Plan on buying the waterblock for it also


----------



## p3gaz_001

i feel like i'm near to get out from the GENE-Z owners list.

this morning i receive my sticks of ram, 2700K and tried the WHOLE DAY to have a stable sistem NO-GO! .... i'm selling away the 2700K after seen that is a big piece of ****, intel you fake liars benchmarks showing 2700K doing 5ghz with 1.30v ...


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15619383*
> i feel like i'm near to get out from the GENE-Z owners list.
> 
> this morning i receive my sticks of ram, 2700K and tried the WHOLE DAY to have a stable sistem NO-GO! .... i'm selling away the 2700K after seen that is a big piece of ****, intel you fake liars benchmarks showing 2700K doing 5ghz with 1.30v ...


Wow. Where did you see that? Also, you know that Intel doesn't have to guarantee anything over the 3.5Ghz or whatever it is at stock hey? You are being an unreasonable consumer if you think Intel makes chips that will make it to 5.0Ghz at all.

See that is the problem with boards like the MIVGZ. They are cheap and "high end" at the same time. People who don't know what they are doing think that they can get the world out of the board in 15 minutes and then crap all over it when they don't get the results that they unrealistically think they're entitled to.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


See that is the problem with boards like the MIVGZ. They are cheap and "high end" at the same time. People who don't know what they are doing think that they can get the world out of the board in 15 minutes and then crap all over it when they don't get the results that they unrealistically think they're entitled to.


Well said








I've been telling friends that going to buy SB to get this board...
They look at me and say its small, they prefer having a half decent ATX over a decent Micro-ATX.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Wow. Where did you see that? Also, you know that Intel doesn't have to guarantee anything over the 3.5Ghz or whatever it is at stock hey? You are being an unreasonable consumer if you think Intel makes chips that will make it to 5.0Ghz at all.

See that is the problem with boards like the MIVGZ. They are cheap and "high end" at the same time. People who don't know what they are doing think that they can get the world out of the board in 15 minutes and then crap all over it when they don't get the results that they unrealistically think they're entitled to.


man, don't be more offensive than that... how dare you come and tell me " people who don't know what they are doing " ? this mainboard is cheap, yes, but it doesn't mean that isn't good, if so why did you buy it? you are just talking because your sistem works fine. my sistem since i powered it on, never worked fine, one of the two GTX560TI got k.o. still wondering how the **** did that happened..... mainbaord never worked as i wished to , now, after selling 2600K and sticks of rams, spent other money for getting 2700K and ram, i discovered that this 2700K is worst than my previous 2600K? c'mon .. how can i be happy about all this? i challenge anyone to be "happy" after having all this issues.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


man, don't be more offensive than that... how dare you come and tell me " people who don't know what they are doing " ? this mainboard is cheap, yes, but it doesn't mean that isn't good, if so why did you buy it? you are just talking because your sistem works fine. my sistem since i powered it on, never worked fine, one of the two GTX560TI got k.o. still wondering how the **** did that happened..... mainbaord never worked as i wished to , now, after selling 2600K and sticks of rams, spent other money for getting 2700K and ram, i discovered that this 2700K is worst than my previous 2600K? c'mon .. how can i be happy about all this? i challenge anyone to be "happy" after having all this issues.


You shouldnt have sold your 2600k, the 2700k being cherry picked 2600k *was just a rumor*. Im sorry about the GPU and all the trouble you've gone through but dont blame it on Intel cause you read a rumor.
The i7 2600k and the i7 2700k are like the AMD 1090T and the 1100T.
Theres 100Mhz difference between them, when OC'ed is there any difference? Will the 1100T OC more than the 1090T? No.
The same seems to happen with the FX8120 and the FX8150.
I've sold Intel K CPU's with H61 mobos! They wont be OC'ed and never will be, the client just went after the hype and bought a K CPU, now taking the side of the customer that wont OC they know that the bigger the number the better and ofc the more it will cost. So putting a 2600k side by side with a 2700k and asking which 1 is better they will answer the 2700k is way better.
But we all know they the exact same thing with different stock clocks.

Since they dont know that they are equal and if they are trying to get the best for their e-peen they will buy the 2700k just cause if it costs more it has to be better and the numbers are bigger.


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15620173*
> man, don't be more offensive than that... how dare you come and tell me " people who don't know what they are doing " ? this mainboard is cheap, yes, but it doesn't mean that isn't good, if so why did you buy it? you are just talking because your sistem works fine. my sistem since i powered it on, never worked fine, one of the two GTX560TI got k.o. still wondering how the **** did that happened..... mainbaord never worked as i wished to , now, after selling 2600K and sticks of rams, spent other money for getting 2700K and ram, i discovered that this 2700K is worst than my previous 2600K? c'mon .. how can i be happy about all this? i challenge anyone to be "happy" after having all this issues.


You can't blame the GTX560 issue on the motherboard. Or Asus for that matter (unless it was an Asus card). What did you wish the motherboard to do and how did it fail to live up to your expectations? I don't know anything about your RAM situation but the 2700k was better than the 2600k. 100Mhz stock clock better. Anything else is gravy that you didn't pay for. While I sympathize with your problems as I too have had problems with this board, to give up on it _again_ after just rebuilding it this morning is ridiculous. Leave it be overnight, and approach it again with an empty head tomorrow. I'm not telling you to be happy with your problems. I am telling you to be patient and actually try go about solving the problem. Throwing money at it isn't a resolution.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;15620173*
> man, don't be more offensive than that... how dare you come and tell me " people who don't know what they are doing " ? this mainboard is cheap, yes, but it doesn't mean that isn't good, if so why did you buy it? you are just talking because your sistem works fine. my sistem since i powered it on, never worked fine, one of the two GTX560TI got k.o. still wondering how the **** did that happened..... mainbaord never worked as i wished to , now, after selling 2600K and sticks of rams, spent other money for getting 2700K and ram, i discovered that this 2700K is worst than my previous 2600K? c'mon .. how can i be happy about all this? i challenge anyone to be "happy" after having all this issues.


You did make an assumption.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


You can't blame the GTX560 issue on the motherboard. Or Asus for that matter (unless it was an Asus card). What did you wish the motherboard to do and how did it fail to live up to your expectations? I don't know anything about your RAM situation but the 2700k was better than the 2600k. 100Mhz stock clock better. Anything else is gravy that you didn't pay for. While I sympathize with your problems as I too have had problems with this board, to give up on it _again_ after just rebuilding it this morning is ridiculous. Leave it be overnight, and approach it again with an empty head tomorrow. I'm not telling you to be happy with your problems. I am telling you to be patient and actually try go about solving the problem. Throwing money at it isn't a resolution.


i appreciate your words! atm i just feel like dismantle every thing and keep my 1366 rig and go on with this... but, i'm going to fail ... that's not me.. so for now i'll go play BF3 on this 1366 rig that, since i built it it has never, never failed, even once!

i just want to forget what happened just 10 minutes after powering up the 1155 rig, since the 560TI came back today from RMA. well.... i'll write back in few days, just need to cool down!


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


i appreciate your words! atm i just feel like dismantle every thing and keep my 1366 rig and go on with this... but, i'm going to fail ... that's not me.. so for now i'll go play BF3 on this 1366 rig that, since i built it it has never, never failed, even once!

i just want to forget what happened just 10 minutes after powering up the 1155 rig, since the 560TI came back today from RMA. well.... i'll write back in few days, just need to cool down!










Sorry. I apologize for snapping earlier. I just find that this is a hobby of patience and when I see people giving up (or threatening to give up) it just rubs me the wrong way. I do hope you can get your problems resolved and of course this is a good thread to go to for help.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*


Sorry. I apologize for snapping earlier. I just find that this is a hobby of patience and when I see people giving up (or threatening to give up) it just rubs me the wrong way. I do hope you can get your problems resolved and of course this is a good thread to go to for help.


the fact is that... the sandy bridge OC & Co is still a new world for me, for example... i did not spent a quarter of the time and patienze,wich i spent to learn on 1366, and probably is my fault too, thinking to gain big results in a small short of time, forgetting that the first time i went on 1366 (coming from a 1090T)it wasn't a "walk to the park"


----------



## tw33ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15614221*
> I believe you can reflash the BIOS by booting to the included mobo CD.


I'm unable to do anything with it, the only thing that happens is it goes straight to the code 55. It came shipped with 0706 (which everything was ok), I then flashed to 0902 via the bios.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33ter;15625074*
> I'm unable to do anything with it, the only thing that happens is it goes straight to the code 55. It came shipped with 0706 (which everything was ok), I then flashed to 0902 via the bios.


Time to RMA the board or exchange it from where you bought it i'm afraid


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33ter;15625074*
> I'm unable to do anything with it, the only thing that happens is it goes straight to the code 55. It came shipped with 0706 (which everything was ok), I then flashed to 0902 via the bios.


I'd go onto the Asus ROG Forum and try and see if you can't get some advice from one of the _TeamROG_ guys ... Raja, Mason, or Brian ... at the very least that's also the place you'd want to go to start up an ADVANCE RMA, so they'd send you a replacement before waiting to recieve and figure out what's wrong with your board.

Link's on the FRONT PAGE under ...
*>>> HELP & ASSISTANCE <<<*

*








ASUS Republic Of Gamers Forums
[email protected] = ROG Forums, TeamROG Moderator - North America
[email protected] = ROG Forums, Senior Marketing Specialist - Republic of Gamers, USA, Fremont
[email protected] = ROG Forums, ASUS representative - California
Gary [email protected] = ROG Forums, Technical Marketing Manager - Texas

New ASUS Republic of Gamers - USA & Canada Warranty/RMA Guide, by [email protected]*

Good Luck


----------



## 996gt2

Just picked up an Asus GTX 580 DCII.

Now my GPU will finally match the board!


----------



## snowrs

I have decided I want this to be my next board, Is waiting for the Gen3 really needed, what will I gain, and is there any more info on a release date?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well crap ... this new Site Format layout took a crap all over my first page layout ... looks like they did away with the spoiler html so nothing can be hidden/or drill down menu option style ? grrrrrrrrrrrr why do they FIX stuff that's NOT BROKEN







oh well give me a few days to clean stuff up ... AGAIN.

and why is GREEN the only color I can get to work ?







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowrs*
> 
> I have decided I want this to be my next board, Is waiting for the Gen3 really needed, what will I gain, and is there any more info on a release date?


NO release date is know YET on the Gene-Z GEN3 that I've seen, and is it worth waiting on ? well ... if you already have a GEN3 Video Card SURE







or if you'll be buying one soon, but otherwise .... mehhh I mean the only GEN3 stuff on the near purchase self is GEN SSD PCI-e boards right ?


----------



## lagittaja

Whoa that first page sure is a bit messed up right now.

Hopefully it doesn't take much to sort it out


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah the spoiler tags dont work no more wow what a long 1st post now


----------



## SortOfGrim

Looks like you got some work to do,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LAKF


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Well crap ... this new Site Format layout took a crap all over my first page layout ... looks like they did away with the spoiler html so nothing can be hidden/or drill down menu option style ? grrrrrrrrrrrr why do they FIX stuff that's NOT BROKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well give me a few days to clean stuff up ... AGAIN.*


Sorry to see all your hard work trashed to new forums style, really good job you have done with this club. Hope you find the pacience of adjusting it to the new settings. Again thanks for your time you put into this thread.


----------



## snakemed

Well, I guess OCN needs the clicks and revenue, so they added all of the stuff on the right side. Not really seeing the "intelligent linking" to "related" product reviews though!

Not a fan of the redesign yet, but I understand the need for revenue and clicks. I hope they get it figured out and working better.

Sorry the redesign impacted the club work you have done, too, LA_Kings_Fan. Hang in there!


----------



## mrboonmee

Just installed 3 Scythe SY1225SL12LM-P PWM fans, using Gene Z board.

With or without Fan Xpert, slowest these fans run is 1000+ rpm.

Q-Fan is enabled in the BIOS.

No way to profile the chassis fans is Fan Xpert.

the CPU fan runs at 400rpm at idle.

Any way to get the fans to actually slow down at idle?


----------



## snakemed

I use Qfan to contol my 3-pin fans... some I had from a previous build and some that came with the Arc Mini. There has been an ongoing discussion about some users not being able to control their 3-pin fans, but I think you are the first to have issue with 4-pin PWM fans. I used the BIOS tools to set up my fans, so I didn't use Fan Expert via the _ASUS AI Suite II_ program.

Did you check out the BIOS tools to control your fans yet? Setting up 4-pin PWM fans should have been easier and more straight forward since that is what the board is designed to take advantage of... sorry to hear of your problems!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Just installed 3 Scythe SY1225SL12LM-P PWM fans, using Gene Z board.
> With or without Fan Xpert, slowest these fans run is 1000+ rpm.
> Q-Fan is enabled in the BIOS.
> No way to profile the chassis fans is Fan Xpert.
> the CPU fan runs at 400rpm at idle.
> Any way to get the fans to actually slow down at idle?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Just installed 3 Scythe SY1225SL12LM-P PWM fans, using Gene Z board.
> With or without Fan Xpert, slowest these fans run is 1000+ rpm.
> Q-Fan is enabled in the BIOS.
> No way to profile the chassis fans is Fan Xpert.
> the CPU fan runs at 400rpm at idle.
> Any way to get the fans to actually slow down at idle?


To what i remember the Gene Z has 60% minimum restriction on the Chassis Fans on the bios (so most Asus Mobos), but you should be able to lower it via FanXpert, personally i would love for asus to release a revised bios with the restriction lowered like Intel mobos (20% on cpu and 30% chassis fans), but i somewhat think its a intentional setting, but as i sad FanXpert should be able to. Try to disable the fan control in the bios so enters at 1300rpm and then test with FanXpert.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> Well, I guess OCN needs the clicks and revenue, so they added all of the stuff on the right side. Not really seeing the "intelligent linking" to "related" product reviews though!


That was annoying me also but I got this solved. Click *Preferences* then *Hide Right Column*. Voilà!


----------



## snakemed

*Excellent find, thanks!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> That was annoying me also but I got this solved. Click *Preferences* then *Hide Right Column*. Voilà!


----------



## Slow*Jim

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## solar0987

So got motherboard installed and disk loaded but it wont load the sms bus controller and google isnt helping.Any ideas?


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> To what i remember the Gene Z has 60% minimum restriction on the Chassis Fans on the bios (so most Asus Mobos), but you should be able to lower it via FanXpert, personally i would love for asus to release a revised bios with the restriction lowered like Intel mobos (20% on cpu and 30% chassis fans), but i somewhat think its a intentional setting, but as i sad FanXpert should be able to. Try to disable the fan control in the bios so enters at 1300rpm and then test with FanXpert.


chassis fan control on this board is useless. no difference with or without fan xpert. I tried setting the chassis fans to manual and 1000 rpm is the lowest i can get.

not sure what i will do, may buy another board.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> chassis fan control on this board is useless. no difference with or without fan xpert. I tried setting the chassis fans to manual and 1000 rpm is the lowest i can get.
> not sure what i will do, may buy another board.


I only using 4pin pwm fans on the CPU, im using the 2nd CPU heather for the back case fan, both always move at the same rpms like pull push, so its ok with me, TJ08-E has a standard 3pin 180mm fan on the front so i havent tested PWM fans on chassis fan connectors, if you are fine on all fans having the same speed one alternative you could do is use the 2nd cpu fan heather and just get Akasa Flexa FP5 PWM 5-Way Splitter - Smart Fan Cable (AK-CBFA03-45), it uses a 4pin Molex to power all fans and just uses the mobo connector for PWM and RPM signal, all fans will move at the same speed (given you using the same fans in all slots).


----------



## snakemed

Some are having the same experience as you in terms of not being able to control their fans via FanXpert or via the BIOS controls... others, like me, are able to control their fans (even 3-pin, like me) with no issue. I haven't seen a difinitive answer for why Qfan works for some and not for others.

Please post your system info, as it might help us to figure out the answer to a repeating situation. Good luck!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> chassis fan control on this board is useless. no difference with or without fan xpert. I tried setting the chassis fans to manual and 1000 rpm is the lowest i can get.
> not sure what i will do, may buy another board.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Snakemed ... what BIOS are you using ?

I like you seem to have no issue getting the Fans / speeds to work for me and I'm still on the Original Bios *#0208*

and someone here even went as far as making and posting a YOUTUBE vid proving that they controll the fans with the Board,

so I don't know why it's such a clusterFraK of an issue for so many but MORE IMPORTANT why we seemingly can't get an OFFICIAL WORD on this from anyone at ASUS ?


----------



## snakemed

I updated to BIOS 0902 from the original 0208, but never had any issue with fan control. Has anyone purused this with the guys on the ROG site? If so, I didn't see it. Sorry for the late reply... running a log splitter today (before it gets seriously cold)!









Moving to BIOS 0902 seems to have mitigated any issues with my Logitec wireless keyboard and mouse losing its bluetooth connection at start-up and restart... minor, but it was annoying when it happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Snakemed ... what BIOS are you using ?
> 
> I like you seem to have no issue getting the Fans / speeds to work for me and I'm still on the Original Bios *#0208*
> 
> and someone here even went as far as making and posting a YOUTUBE vid proving that they controll the fans with the Board,
> so I don't know why it's such a clusterFraK of an issue for so many but MORE IMPORTANT why we seemingly can't get an OFFICIAL WORD on this from anyone at ASUS ?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> MORE IMPORTANT why we seemingly can't get an OFFICIAL WORD on this from anyone at ASUS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


I finally got an official answer to this a few weeks ago.


----------



## ChesterCat

Anyone know, if I totally bypass both CPU Fan inputs and pass control
directly to Fan Controller, is there gonna be an issue ?

_Years ago, Some MOBO's would do a quik shutdown if no fan sensed on header_

Like some others, I ain't messing around with these header [fan speed] controls.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Well THIS is what Brian answered ...*

Quote [email protected]:



> Correct, you need a 4pin fan to control your fan. *3 pin fans can be controlled with a rehostat that controls voltage which adjusts speed*. *through the bios*, with the 4pin, the fan has a sensor to tell it to spin x amount of RPMs.


*What I take from that reply is that the MoBo DOES exactly what those of us that say we're controlling our 3 pin fans with the MoBo say it is doing, controlling the 3 pin Fan Speed using adjustable resistance controlled through set amounts via the BIOS. WE CAN ADJUST THE FAN SPEED.*

*IT also means that this controll is LIMITED and NOT controlled by temperature fluctuations via the MoBo sensors or a 4 pin Fans sensor, but WE ALREADY KNEW THIS I thought anyways ?*

*Brian is saying if you want AUTOMATED VARIABLE FAN CONTROL via a sensor reading you need the 4 PIN PWM FAN.*

*He's ALSO saying you can use the MoBo and BIOS to set a SPEED for the FAN to run at, and this is user controlled via FAN X-pert / Q-Fan in the BIOS ... just like we've been saying ?*

*So not really sure this cleared anything up did it ? Some of you say you can't get Fan X-pert or Q-fan to adjust your fan speed at all it sounds like, and you SHOULD be able to do this, even with a 3 PIN non-PWM FAN.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> MORE IMPORTANT why we seemingly can't get an OFFICIAL WORD on this from anyone at ASUS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got an official answer to this a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Anyone know, if I totally bypass both CPU Fan inputs and pass control
> directly to Fan Controller, is there gonna be an issue ?
> _Years ago, Some MOBO's would do a quik shutdown if no fan sensed on header_
> Like some others, I ain't messing around with these header [fan speed] controls.


In the BIOS under fan control you can set the CPU fan header to "ignore" and that will allow it to boot without a fan connected to the CPU header.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> So got motherboard installed and disk loaded but it wont load the sms bus controller and google isnt helping.Any ideas?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Anyone?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> So not really sure this cleared anything up did it ?


*Kinda did.*









Shouldn't be all this difficult. When my "trusty" SpeedFan app starting coughing up fur-balls,
I knew sumthin wasn't right. I'm only 3 days into this new build, but i've been around enuff
to know I shouldn't be having to spend this much time with fan speed issues.

Why i'll throw a manual controller in. Simplify the entire process.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> In the BIOS under fan control you can set the CPU fan header to "ignore" and that will allow it to boot without a fan connected to the CPU header.


HA !!!!!! I knew that had to be a "feature"

For over 15 years, done nothing but ***** about the old school bios's....But I learned 'um.
Now I got this pretty GUI'fied bios, and i'm lost







They shoulda released this type of
bios years and years ago. Quite impressive.

Just gotta get used to flippen thru all the pages , finding all the common used settings.

Thanks for the heads up !!!!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> So got motherboard installed and disk loaded but it wont load the sms bus controller and google isnt helping.Any ideas?


*@ solar0987*

*I'm just trying to get you SOME sort of answer and start the ball rolling on others helping you too ...*

*so forgive my not thinking at 100% right this second







long night last night, but the sms bus controller ? you're the FIRST person I think to have a System Management Bus Controller issue ?*

*This is how you should go about getting the MoBo up and running {getting Drivers loaded up} ...*

*Quote:*


*Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?*

*How to install drivers =*

*CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.

Steps I took: ... others might have done it differently ?
- assemble your system, but leave INTERNET disconnected
- turn on/Boot up your system
- do a CLEAN install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
- install NIC/LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
- NOW Connect to the INTERNET & run windows updates
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD or from ASUS Website
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support (Install the ones you want)
Hope that helps







*

*EDIT* : Also, as far as fixing up the FRONT PAGE FIRST POST ... I've decided to just WAIT a few days and let the fine OCN people figure out all the messes they made and fix them, before I go trying to correct all the stuff again for not, as they may make corrections that overwrite my fixes and I don't really want to be wasting my time and effort ... thanks for understanding


----------



## NateN34

Wow, I just bought a PCI soundcard.

Found out this motherboard does not have PCI slots though, after opening it!


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Wow, I just bought a PCI soundcard.
> Found out this motherboard does not have PCI slots though, after opening it!


you can put it in the pcie slot and it'll work fine. i have my titanium HD in it and mines work awsome!


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> you can put it in the pcie slot and it'll work fine. i have my titanium HD in it and mines work awsome!


titanium HD is pci-e x1 and I'm positive that pci and pci-e are not comatible.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *@ solar0987*
> 
> *I'm just trying to get you SOME sort of answer and start the ball rolling on others helping you too ...*
> *so forgive my not thinking at 100% right this second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long night last night, but the sms bus controller ? you're the FIRST person I think to have a System Management Bus Controller issue ?*
> 
> *This is how you should go about getting the MoBo up and running {getting Drivers loaded up} ...*
> 
> *Quote:*
> 
> 
> *Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?*
> 
> *How to install drivers =*
> 
> *CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.
> 
> Steps I took: ... others might have done it differently ?
> - assemble your system, but leave INTERNET disconnected
> - turn on/Boot up your system
> 
> - do a CLEAN install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
> 
> - install NIC/LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
> 
> - NOW Connect to the INTERNET & run windows updates
> 
> - install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD or from ASUS Website
> 
> - decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support (Install the ones you want)
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *EDIT* : Also, as far as fixing up the FRONT PAGE FIRST POST ... I've decided to just WAIT a few days and let the fine OCN people figure out all the messes they made and fix them, before I go trying to correct all the stuff again for not, as they may make corrections that overwrite my fixes and I don't really want to be wasting my time and effort ... thanks for understanding


Ty, yes i did all that twice actually and still no luck.
What is the best bios to use?
And i cant even get a stable overclock at there preset tunings 4.2-4.6 hell even the auto overclocking doesnt work. just 124's almost immediately.
Its my processor it takes crazy voltage to be stable.
But 5.0 ROCKING!!!! #1 score for 3dm 11 for my hardware







and im less clocked on video card and processor LOVIN IT


----------



## snakemed

As LA_Kings_Fan stated, I think you are the first to report an SMS Controller problem.

In your system info you listed Corsair XMS 2000 memory modules. If I read the spec correctly (newegg), these require 1.65v. Sandy Bridge discourages memory using above 1.5v. Might this be part of the problem? Do you have any 1.5v memory that you can use to test it?

Best BIOS to use? One that works! No need to upgrade unless there is an issue or new hardware compatability such as new processor technology. Some are doing really well with the original BIOS (0208, I believe). I updated to BIOS 0902 and solved a minor problem, so for me the latest BIOS was "best".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ty, yes i did all that twice actually and still no luck.
> What is the best bios to use?
> And i cant even get a stable overclock at there preset tunings 4.2-4.6 hell even the auto overclocking doesnt work. just 124's almost immediately.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> As LA_Kings_Fan stated, I think you are the first to report an SMS Controller problem.
> 
> In your system info you listed Corsair XMS 2000 memory modules. If I read the spec correctly (newegg), these require 1.65v. Sandy Bridge discourages memory using above 1.5v. Might this be part of the problem? Do you have any 1.5v memory that you can use to test it?
> 
> Best BIOS to use? One that works! No need to upgrade unless there is an issue or new hardware compatability such as new processor technology. Some are doing really well with the original BIOS (0208, I believe). I updated to BIOS 0902 and solved a minor problem, so for me the latest BIOS was "best".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ty, yes i did all that twice actually and still no luck.
> What is the best bios to use?
> And i cant even get a stable overclock at there preset tunings 4.2-4.6 hell even the auto overclocking doesnt work. just 124's almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I ordered some 8-8-8-24 1.5 ram that are z68 specific
> Even if i run ram at jdec 1.5 9-9-9-24-2t 1333
> i can bench but its not stable will report more when ram arrives
> But From my 2 days with it so far I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!! Puts the ud5 to shame imo uefi is amazing I couldnt even boot into windows at 5.0 on the ud5 and if i moved block at all it wouldn't post i can oc block on this board to 1.7 and post fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i get all the kinks worked out it should be GTG
Click to expand...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*@ solar0987*

*So you haven't really said though how you solved your issue , with the System Bus Controller not loading ?*

*Or is this a case of one of those USER ERRORS magically fixing themselves after the user thinks about it a second time







*

*Anyways glad you got your issue resolved and are finding success with the Gene-Z.*


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Check this out peeps


----------



## FelixCrow

Hay guys sorry if this is the wrong area for this, but I'm just looking for some feed back on my build i will be starting soon. Please excuse my lack of knowledge/experience, as this will be my first attempt at building a gaming rig. What I'm aiming for is a pretty decent mid range gaming rig for around $1200-1300, as I'm aware any thing below this price is not really worth the money. So after doing quite a lot of research and trolling through forums, as well as consulting my geek friends this is what i have come up with.
1.CPU - i5-2500k $219.99
2.GPU - XFX HD-687x-CNFX Radeon HD 6870 2GB $179.99 (friend has one and raves about it, looks nice to me)
3.MotherBoard - ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z Z68 SATA6Gb/s USB3.0 MicroATX $179.99
4.HDD/SSD - Seagate Barracuda 2TB Serial ATA/5900-RPM
3.5" Hard Drive ($149.99) & 120GB PATRIOT PYRO SSD ($144.99) (both are on sale at Fry's at the moment, best deal i have come across so far)
5.RAM - Cosair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) 240-pin DDR3 1600 $94.99 (???)
6.Drive - ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner $23.99 (Filler option, might get a better one at Fry's)
7.Power Supply - Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2 Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 Power Supply $79.99 (is 850 needed?)
8.Case - Cooler Master HAF 922M Mid Tower ATX Computer Case $69.99(or HAF932 if the H60 is not needed)
9.Cooling - Hydro H60 $79.99 (is this needed?)
Total $ = 1235-1300 with shipping (just want I was looking for)

The one area i need some help with is the memory, I've read that using a 16GB (4x4GB) setup can cause problems with the voltage. Is there a preferred type that will negate this issue? i was looking at the G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB for the low voltage option, or perhaps a Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB kit if using the 4x4 setup is really a issue. Also if any one could explain a little more about the SSD caching feature of the Mamimus and if a need a 120GB drive for that, i didn't find much info on whats the best setup to utilize it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome FelixCrow, to OCN and to the GENE-Z owners Group ...

Pretty decent build you have there, here's some thoughts ...

- RAM, even though I own them, I am seeing too many people have issues with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance, get yourself the Low Volt G.SKILL's either the Snipers or Ripjaw X's.

- SSD for a Cache (64 GB max on that btw) is NOT needed or overly benifical when compared to using an SSD as a BOOT DRIVE, a 120 GB SSD is the recommended minimum for this option.

{go back and read, I had some good convo's about SSD's and the cache and why others recommended against it for my Rig - see posts #835, #1140, & (in fact here = http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=SSD+cache&containingthread%5B0%5D=1004219&output=posts&action=disp&start=0 ) just read most of those for info.}

PS - STAY AWAY from ANY & ALL Sandforce SSD's (cheaper is NOT an option w/ these SSD's)

- HDD just personal preferance here, but SEAGATE is crap and I'll never buy from them again, Suggest WD Cav Blck for performance or Hitachi Spinpoint for budget HDD's.

- PSU 650 watt is fine for single GPU, if you plan to X-Fire down the road getting a 850 w now might be worth it.

- GPU, not a big fan of XFX cards, but I can see why people with budgets consider them.

- CPU HSF (cooling) while you don't NEED the H60 you DO NEED something better than STOCK ! but something the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ would be enough.

Here's what I would do based on what you want (all NewEgg Deals) ...

*1 & 3* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.763036 = $365

(ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z & Intel Core i5-2500K Combo)

*2* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150563 = $180 After MIR

(XFX HD-687X-CNFC Radeon HD 6870 2GB)

*4 SSD* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050 = $190

(Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW120G3K5 2.5" 120GB SSD)

*4* *HDD* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185 = $160

(SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s HDD)

*5* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429 = $85 (try Promo code GSKILLMEM10 for additional 10% off ? may not apply to these ?)

(G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1600's)

*6* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 = $21 (additional -15% off w/ promo code NE15INCDDVD, ends 11/16 ?)

(ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner)

*7* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020 = $75 After MIR

(CORSAIR TX650)

*8* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 = $80 After MIR

(COOLER MASTER HAF 922)

*9 -* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057 = $35

(COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP)

====================================================

*Total $* = *$1200* +/- some shipping ? some items where FREE shipping ?


----------



## ru55k1

Hi folks, 1st post. Been running the i7-2700K for a few days now on maximux IV gene-z. First couple of days was running @4500\1600RAM\HT, that was @ 1.35V. Went up to 5000\1600RAM\NoHT, 1.39V, that would run prime for 90 mins or so then BSOD. Now 2 days in to running 5000\1600RAM\NoHT @ 1.41V and seems happy. Blend ran for 3 hours, BF3 and MW3 have both been run for over 6 hours. Great board, was getting the 2600K but was offered 2700K and BF3 voucher for the same price... so no worries. A quick edit, i missed temps off, @ 5000 idle mid 30's, load mid 50's. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2100177


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome ru55k1 ... I'll get you added to the owners list or you can fill out the Pop Up Form if you want ... but I'm not updating anything to the front page until OCN's brilliant minds fix this mess they call an upgrade







I heard rumors of a Repairs being released Thursday


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *@ solar0987*
> 
> *So you haven't really said though how you solved your issue , with the System Bus Controller not loading ?*
> 
> *Or is this a case of one of those USER ERRORS magically fixing themselves after the user thinks about it a second time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Anyways glad you got your issue resolved and are finding success with the Gene-Z.*


Nope not fixed still isn't solved,Waiting for diff ram to get here.
I can run benchmarks but stability tests are a diff story. 124 bsod immediately


----------



## FelixCrow

Awesome thanks a lot!







So on the power supply, i would like the option to add another GPU card at a later date. so with that in mind how would this one fair?
( http://www.frys.com/product/5278537 )
If that's not compatible/adequate i would spring for the more expensive ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022 )
Also I'll be going with the G. Skill snipers 16GB, and since i found a good deal on the H60 I'll most likely go with that cus it sounds so badass







Thanks for the heads up on the Combo deal that will save me some cash that ill put towards a better drive. Again i greatly appreciate the feedback and help, ill be getting everything soon and ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## snakemed

1) You don't need 16GB of memory... you can live with 8GB. Most of us bought 16GB because the price was right per GB, i.e., value not need. Check prices, you might save a few dollars and not impact your gaming at all.








2) Some here have referenced Sandforce SSD problems, but I can't recall anyone in this club reporting any with this board, etc. The standard adopted by a particularly *HARD*|OCP review site is a Sandforce controller-based SSD (same as mine). Bottomline: Read the reviews and decide for yourself.








3) The PSU is important and I wouldn't pinch the budget here. You don't want to be frying your components to save $100 or so. Go with a well reviewed model and manufacturer to be safe. Related to the PSU decision, I went for modular cables. Once you go modular you won't go back!









Enjoy the build... it will be a great machine for a long time! Cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Welcome FelixCrow, to OCN and to the GENE-Z owners Group ...
> 
> Pretty decent build you have there, here's some thoughts ...
> 
> - RAM, even though I own them, I am seeing too many people have issues with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance, get yourself the Low Volt G.SKILL's either the Snipers or Ripjaw X's.
> - SSD for a Cache (64 GB max on that btw) is NOT needed or overly benifical when compared to using an SSD as a BOOT DRIVE, a 120 GB SSD is the recommended minimum for this option.
> {go back and read, I had some good convo's about SSD's and the cache and why others recommended against it for my Rig - see posts #835, #1140, & (in fact here = http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=SSD+cache&containingthread%5B0%5D=1004219&output=posts&action=disp&start=0 ) just read most of those for info.}
> PS - STAY AWAY from ANY & ALL Sandforce SSD's (cheaper is NOT an option w/ these SSD's)
> - HDD just personal preferance here, but SEAGATE is crap and I'll never buy from them again, Suggest WD Cav Blck for performance or Hitachi Spinpoint for budget HDD's.
> - PSU 650 watt is fine for single GPU, if you plan to X-Fire down the road getting a 850 w now might be worth it.
> - GPU, not a big fan of XFX cards, but I can see why people with budgets consider them.
> - CPU HSF (cooling) while you don't NEED the H60 you DO NEED something better than STOCK ! but something the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ would be enough.
> 
> Here's what I would do based on what you want (all NewEgg Deals) ...
> 
> *1 & 3* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.763036 = $365
> (ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z & Intel Core i5-2500K Combo)
> 
> *2* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150563 = $180 After MIR
> (XFX HD-687X-CNFC Radeon HD 6870 2GB)
> 
> *4 SSD* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050 = $190
> (Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW120G3K5 2.5" 120GB SSD)
> *4* *HDD* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185 = $160
> (SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s HDD)
> 
> *5* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429 = $85 (try Promo code GSKILLMEM10 for additional 10% off ? may not apply to these ?)
> (G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1600's)
> 
> *6* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 = $21 (additional -15% off w/ promo code NE15INCDDVD, ends 11/16 ?)
> (ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner)
> 
> *7* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020 = $75 After MIR
> (CORSAIR TX650)
> 
> *8* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 = $80 After MIR
> (COOLER MASTER HAF 922)
> 
> *9 -* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057 = $35
> (COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP)
> ====================================================
> *Total $* = *$1200* +/- some shipping ? some items where FREE shipping ?


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> Some are having the same experience as you in terms of not being able to control their fans via FanXpert or via the BIOS controls... others, like me, are able to control their fans (even 3-pin, like me) with no issue. I haven't seen a difinitive answer for why Qfan works for some and not for others.
> Please post your system info, as it might help us to figure out the answer to a repeating situation. Good luck!


I just installed the very latest Fan Xpert+ (note the "+") version 1.01.06 and it now allows me to test the *chassis* fans, it's not greyed out.

strange thing is when i run the test, I can hear the fans ramp up to full speed, but the readout says around 400rpm for all speeds.

The fans still run at 1000rpm. go figure.

i'm getting hot, going to try a few different BIOS settings next i guess.

2500K @ 4.2ghz
Case: Define Mini
all the same Scythe fans case and CPU:
Scythe Mugen 3 w/SY1225SL12LM-P
Case Fans: 3x Scythe SY1225SL12LM-P

If there are better fans please let me know, everything else on the system is excellent.


----------



## Abula

Just out of curiosity mrboonmee, have you tried the slipstreams on the CPU heathers? to see if they can go lower than 1000rpm?


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Just out of curiosity mrboonmee, have you tried the slipstreams on the CPU heathers? to see if they can go lower than 1000rpm?


yes they run at 400rpm on the CPU headers at idle and get faster as needed. right now i have the rear case fan plugged into the second CPU header and it's about 370rpm.

anything plugged into the chassis headers runs at min 1000rpm.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> yes they run at 400rpm on the CPU headers at idle and get faster as needed. right now i have the rear case fan plugged into the second CPU header and it's about 370rpm.
> 
> anything plugged into the chassis headers runs at min 1000rpm.


At least you have an option, if you are pleased with how the slipstreams pwm perform on the cpu header, my suggestion goes toward using an extension, you wont overload the cpu mobo fan header because this extension uses 4pin molex to draw the power directly from the PSU, just uses the pwm and rpm singal from the mobo to regulate the fans, this way you can connect the extra 2 frontal slipstreams and still be able to manage all according to the cpu temps (you could even connect up to 5 fan in the future if you cooling need increases), Akasa SMART PWM Fan Cable Adapter - Black Braiding for 5 Fans, all cables are sleeved and how the geneZ is, the cpu headers are on the top so you can easily route them where the 8pin power comes and hide them on the back of the case.

The best solution would be that Asus releases a new bios and removes the 60% restriction or lowers it to 20 or 30%, but in the mean time i think for $8 the akasa fan splitter will allow you to use the all your fans at lower rpm than 1000rpm restriction you currently have and you don't need to spend on new fans or new mobo, and all fans will still be dynamic behaving the same and according to the CPU temps.


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> As LA_Kings_Fan stated, I think you are the first to report an SMS Controller problem.
> 
> In your system info you listed Corsair XMS 2000 memory modules. If I read the spec correctly (newegg), these require 1.65v. Sandy Bridge discourages memory using above 1.5v. Might this be part of the problem? Do you have any 1.5v memory that you can use to test it?
> 
> Best BIOS to use? One that works! No need to upgrade unless there is an issue or new hardware compatability such as new processor technology. Some are doing really well with the original BIOS (0208, I believe). I updated to BIOS 0902 and solved a minor problem, so for me the latest BIOS was "best".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ty, yes i did all that twice actually and still no luck.
> What is the best bios to use?
> And i cant even get a stable overclock at there preset tunings 4.2-4.6 hell even the auto overclocking doesnt work. just 124's almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Up vccio to 1.19v and I think you are home free with your memory.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Case: Define Mini


Really liking my fractal "MINI"

Getting the Sapphire 6970 swapped out for the Galaxy GX580 and adding
a much needed fan controller.

But what a GREAT cooling case.


----------



## LocutusH

Why would you need two fans on top?
I think one of them is unneccessary, or even lowers the cooling performance. The airflow will just match the lower spec fan of the two, and the chaotic airflow created by the two does also not help.
I would take out the fan on the sink. You have a middle fan anyways, that pushes air upwards, and the fan on the top of the case is more than enough, to take away the heat.
I would even consider removing the rear fan, as it also just creates chaos in airflow.


----------



## ChesterCat

In this case, looks are deceiving.

Both CPU fans and the top mounted fan are all directed upwards.
The thermal effect actually aides the fans ability to exaust in a smooth
non-turbulant transition. I've done this exact variation on a couple of
antec 180's with similar results. If anything....vertical transistion funneling
causes a great deal more turbulation with an increase in the db levels.

The rear fan is static currently......

EDIT: probably the most important issue = QUIETNESS

I can run this configuation at 500-750RPM at full on load
Levels at that setting are 14-17db

Eliminating just one of those fans, at that RPM, increases
the ambient temp by by 10-15


----------



## EditeD

Hello!

Would like some help please! Getting mad over here.








I have some freezing issues with my Gene-Z, happens when i load a game, or even when I try to stream a video.

The build (Sigrig) is just over 4 days old, with a fresh install of Win7 Ulti x64.
I have installed all MB drivers, GPU drivers and important apps such as Steam, Skype, Mozilla FF and such. I installed all the Asus ROG components on the driver disc, but disabeled it - it did not do the trick either.

The problem first occured overnight. I played AoC with a friend, went to bed, and the next morning the issue came from nowhere.

I've tried to up the DRAM voltage to 1,65 without success. Timings is set to 9-9-9-29 (29 modified from 24, no effect.) running stock at 1333 MHz.

Whet else could it be?

All info in the sig below! Thanks in advance!


----------



## FelixCrow

Awesome! thanks so much for the info on the Modular PSU, i will definitively be adding one of these to my build. As far as the 16GB vs the 8Gb, i was going with the 16GB so i didn't need to upgrade later. But After these comments i might just go with a better set of 8Gb and wait to see if i do in fact need to upgrade. This will allow me to use the extra $ to put toward the above mentioned PSU. As far as the SSD goes ill just do a little more research and see if anything stands out. Again thanks a ton guys, this was the place to go for advice:thumb:


----------



## PaleMan

Hello everyone.

First time poster, long time lurker.

I'm here to ask a couple of question regarding this motherboard.

I have a Maximus IV Gene-Z coming this way and is set to arrive in the next few days and I have some questions that I would like you guys to help.

1- How do I update the BIOS? First time with an Asus motherboard and also first time with a "modern" motherboard.

2- What are the steps I should take when doing a clean Windows 7 install with this motherboard? (eg: 1- Update BIOS, 2- Install Windows, 3- Install ISRT driver, etc)

3- I'm confused with the drivers (in part due to Asus website) but even this topic is not helping. So I simply ask: What are the chipset related drivers I should install and what are the audio ones? I'm asking because I see chipset installation utilities along with other chipset related software that I don't even know what it's used for. And regarding the audio drivers I'm asking because I am not sure if I should install the generic ones in Realtek's Website.

4- I like to keep a clean PC so I was not planning to install any Asus ROG software but since I don't know if some of them are really useful I would like your opinion in which ones should I install (but keep it to a minimum). I would like anything that can improve system stability, gaming performance, audio quality and internet stability/performance. (I would also like to know where I can download updated Asus ROG software since the ones on the motherboard page seems to be outdated).

I think this is all for now and I'm looking forward to start my experience with this motherboard with the right foot.

Thank you very much in advance for your help and time.


----------



## solar0987

Ok so i recieved my ram today and still having trouble i got the sms bus controller installed, And it blue screens 124 on any setting above stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231443 <--- ram i got. Tried xmp profile tried manually settings tried xmp and the auto 4.2 and auto 4.6 no go. As soon as i try to stress test bam 124 bsod

Ive replaced motherboard/memory/harddrive
only thing left is processor.
Any ideas?


----------



## solar0987

Ok then just for giggles i put everything at stock factory defaults and i get 101 bsod at STOCK OMG..........
So is it the processor?
It needs more vcore for stock settings ?
that can't be good.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello les gars j,ai un ASETEK 545 LC a vendre si sa interrese quelqu'un, contacte moi par MP

hello guys I have a ASETEK 545 LC for sale if its interresting someone contact me by MP


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ok then just for giggles i put everything at stock factory defaults and i get 101 bsod at STOCK OMG..........
> So is it the processor?
> It needs more vcore for stock settings ?
> that can't be good.


At boot [bios], you have tried settings .... "set optimal settings".....????


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> At boot [bios], you have tried settings .... "set optimal settings".....????


Yup to see if it worked since i haven't stressed tested it stock since i bought it ,i thought it was the ram, tested both sets ram, was same even on xmp stock.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 1- How do I update the BIOS? First time with an Asus motherboard and also first time with a "modern" motherboard.


Enter the bios you should find an Ezflash option that should allow to flash the bios, just have the bios unzipped on a USB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 2- What are the steps I should take when doing a clean Windows 7 install with this motherboard? (eg: 1- Update BIOS, 2- Install Windows, 3- Install ISRT driver, etc)


I would update the bios (if you feel you need it, most of the time i dont update unless i need it), then Install windows, Install Chipstet drivers, then install Intel RST, then Network, audio (optional if you like to install the creative package), USB3, Marvel Sata, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 3- I'm confused with the drivers (in part due to Asus website) but even this topic is not helping. So I simply ask: What are the chipset related drivers I should install and what are the audio ones? I'm asking because I see chipset installation utilities along with other chipset related software that I don't even know what it's used for. And regarding the audio drivers I'm asking because I am not sure if I should install the generic ones in Realtek's Website.


Check the first post, you should find links to the latest drivers for most of the components, i always get my chipset directly from intel, audio from realtek, network from intel (gene z has intel lan), some i do get from the CD, like the creative codec, as long as you install chipset first you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 4- I like to keep a clean PC so I was not planning to install any Asus ROG software but since I don't know if some of them are really useful I would like your opinion in which ones should I install (but keep it to a minimum). I would like anything that can improve system stability, gaming performance, audio quality and internet stability/performance. (I would also like to know where I can download updated Asus ROG software since the ones on the motherboard page seems to be outdated).


Im also minimalistic and just install what i need for the pc to work for whatever im intending to, but this is up to you and your needs, read on what does each and even test if you feel you can benefit from it.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 1- How do I update the BIOS? First time with an Asus motherboard and also first time with a "modern" motherboard.


Enter the bios you should find an Ezflash option that should allow to flash the bios, just have the bios unzipped on a USB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 2- What are the steps I should take when doing a clean Windows 7 install with this motherboard? (eg: 1- Update BIOS, 2- Install Windows, 3- Install ISRT driver, etc)


I would update the bios (if you feel you need it, most of the time i dont update unless i need it), then Install windows, Install Chipstet drivers, then install Intel RST, then Network, audio (optional if you like to install the creative package), USB3, Marvel Sata, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 3- I'm confused with the drivers (in part due to Asus website) but even this topic is not helping. So I simply ask: What are the chipset related drivers I should install and what are the audio ones? I'm asking because I see chipset installation utilities along with other chipset related software that I don't even know what it's used for. And regarding the audio drivers I'm asking because I am not sure if I should install the generic ones in Realtek's Website.


Check the first post, you should find links to the latest drivers for most of the components, i always get my chipset directly from intel, audio from realtek, network from intel (gene z has intel lan), some i do get from the CD, like the creative codec, as long as you install chipset first you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> 
> 4- I like to keep a clean PC so I was not planning to install any Asus ROG software but since I don't know if some of them are really useful I would like your opinion in which ones should I install (but keep it to a minimum). I would like anything that can improve system stability, gaming performance, audio quality and internet stability/performance. (I would also like to know where I can download updated Asus ROG software since the ones on the motherboard page seems to be outdated).


Im also minimalistic and just install what i need for the pc to work for whatever im intending to, but this is up to you and your needs, read on what does each and even test if you feel you can benefit from it.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Yup to see if it worked since i haven't stressed tested it stock since i bought it ,i thought it was the ram, tested both sets ram, was same even on xmp stock.


Well, you can always do the, "single stick" routine.....followed by......"swap slots"

wev'e all been there....it's frustrating


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Well, you can always do the, "single stick" routine.....followed by......"swap slots"
> wev'e all been there....it's frustrating


So it has nothing to do with the ram single vs 2 wouldn't matter if the processor itself needed more vcore at stock. It would be a fault of the processor right?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> So it has nothing to do with the ram single vs 2 wouldn't matter if the processor itself needed more vcore at stock. It would be a fault of the processor right?


Possibly cpu.......

But to make certain , it's always been customary to boot with "minimum" hardware. All yer'
wanting to do is boot properly and sustain that boot. If you've got one stick that's bad, or
a slot that's bad , then running single & swap slots eliminates those two segments and
then you start pointing fingers at the cpu


----------



## solar0987

It boots just fine idles fine but once i play game or try to run prime it bsod either 101 at stock or 124 at any overclock it will run benches but not anything longer.
I have 1 day left to rma processor.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey m8s, long time no see err read!

I'm coming back for a short result about my life with the GENE Z:

- a terrific and stable Mobo

How do i come to my conclusion?

Some storyline:
Since i'm a doityourself computer builder from time immemorial (first system has been an AMD Am486 DX4-100) having a stable system from the scratch was very rare. I'm a gamer since i get an ATARI VCS in 1982 and i've been always trying to buy in two to three years interval the best boards with the best price-performance ratio but sometimes it leads to strange experiences especially concerning the stableness of the system. Until now this is in about three of four issues a problem between BIOS and memory e.g. my MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum have had a lot of issues besides i bought me exactly memory from the QVL as i'm eager to do this always. Nevertheless, it took about four BIOS revisions to stop BSODs with my Athlon 64 X2 4600+. After very bad experiences with my ASUS P3B-F in Pentium II and III times i swear not to buy Asus anymore...but MSIs highly rewarded but unstable board took me back to ASUS and so to the P5Q-Deluxe. Ok, the same issue here: memory from QVL but some progress: already with the second BIOS version it has been running stable and with good overclocking success already.
Soooo, for some clear reason the C2Q system has get already the pension and after waiting for stable mobo systems from Intel for about half a year, i decided on the GENE Z.

Whooa! Yes. Lucky decision: stable system from the scratch, easy overclocking with very high performance and very good fan control also with 3pinners.
btw fancontrol: I made some further experiences because at first i've been discontect with it but after changing my VGA coolers for my Gigabyte HD5870 from the standard cooling system to an Arctic Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO II my plenty fans running as the wind strives slowly through distant trees! And there are a lot of them inside my Fractal Define Mini system:

- 12cm Fractal upper front
- 12cm Arctic lower front
- 12cm Fractal back
- 14cm Fractal upper side
- 12cm Arctic case bottom
- 2 x 92cm Arctic on the Twin Turbo II
- 12cm and 14cm Noctua on my NH-D14 Monster

ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z ->









P.S.: Forget about the ASUS Expert Software Suite... it installs too much system near drivers and other crap besides it looks like having an alpha status as the overall impression. The BIOS fan setting "silent" is good enough.

P.P.S: just 7 days to go, yeah!


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> It boots just fine idles fine but once i play game or try to run prime it bsod either 101 at stock or 124 at any overclock it will run benches but not anything longer.
> I have 1 day left to rma processor.


then clear CMOS

reload optimals

- give it a go

if nothing = RMA


----------



## EditeD

BUMP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4180#post_15706097


----------



## aznguyen316

snapped this pic yesterday, thought I'd share. If I could also use it as my owners link in the OP that would be awesome. Anyway love this board, been stable at 4.4 for the past month and very happy!


----------



## snakemed

FelixCrow, good to hear you are enjoying the process! Deciding on what components to buy is always involved for me, too. I tend to read a lot of reviews and forums for user opinions and advice. You can learn alot about what to avoid this way, so I recommend it highly! Take your time and be sure you get what you need.

I like your new plan for the memory, as I don't think you will even notice the difference in terms of gaming performance, etc. When you start checking out the various PSUs (modular now, I guess







), I would start with the Seasonic and Corsair lines. I ended up with a Corsair (AX850), but started my search with Seasonic. The AX-model PSUs have all black wires and black sleaving which fit with my other components and were similarly reviewed and priced.

Hey, we want pictures when you get 'er built!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FelixCrow*
> 
> Awesome! thanks so much for the info on the Modular PSU, i will definitively be adding one of these to my build. As far as the 16GB vs the 8Gb, i was going with the 16GB so i didn't need to upgrade later. But After these comments i might just go with a better set of 8Gb and wait to see if i do in fact need to upgrade. This will allow me to use the extra $ to put toward the above mentioned PSU. As far as the SSD goes ill just do a little more research and see if anything stands out. Again thanks a ton guys, this was the place to go for advice:thumb:


----------



## snakemed

Saw your post... don't know for sure what to offer you in terms of help.

The M4GZ's SandyBridge chipset doesn't like 1.65v memory settings. The spec is for 1.5v, but for what you are describing, I am not sure this alone would be the cause. *Might this be a driver issue?* That would be my guess, based upon some exchanges here that I have read - others may be able to help you more. Hang in there...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> I have some freezing issues with my Gene-Z, happens when i load a game, or even when I try to stream a video.
> The build (Sigrig) is just over 4 days old, with a fresh install of Win7 Ulti x64.
> I have installed all MB drivers, GPU drivers and important apps such as Steam, Skype, Mozilla FF and such. I installed all the Asus ROG components on the driver disc, but disabeled it - it did not do the trick either.
> The problem first occured overnight. I played AoC with a friend, went to bed, and the next morning the issue came from nowhere.
> I've tried to up the DRAM voltage to 1,65 without success. Timings is set to 9-9-9-29 (29 modified from 24, no effect.) running stock at 1333 MHz.
> Whet else could it be?
> All info in the sig below! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrboonmee

Can someone recommend silent fans for my define mini? Using 4 pin Scythe fans and they will not run below 1000 rpm on the chassis fan headers. From what I'm reading here 3 pin fans will work as well as the 4 pin.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Sorry guys, but its time to say goodbye. I really hate OCN's new layout and changes all around to the point were I simply don't wanna spend my time here anymore. Wish you all the best. Please remove me from the club listing.


----------



## Scorpion49

So, I feel like an idiot. I JUST realized my Gene-Z has a USB 3.0 header on it.... I was super sad thinking it didn't and I wouldn't be able to use my front USB 3.0 ports.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Can someone recommend silent fans for my define mini? Using 4 pin Scythe fans and they will not run below 1000 rpm on the chassis fan headers. From what I'm reading here 3 pin fans will work as well as the 4 pin.


I'm using CM Sickleflows and they work very well undervolted, using the board to get them down to ~900RPM with speedfan they are totally silent, then I have them kick up to 2000RPM for gaming but thats because I have a lot of heat going into a loop with very little rad space.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Can someone recommend silent fans for my define mini? Using 4 pin Scythe fans and they will not run below 1000 rpm on the chassis fan headers. From what I'm reading here 3 pin fans will work as well as the 4 pin.


Another Fratal Mini user here.... Using Noctuas all around... temps 30idle-52load - 21db load <--that's quiet


----------



## southpaw2020

I just finished my gene-z build. It came with 0706 bios was wondering what bios everybody else is using?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *southpaw2020*
> 
> I just finished my gene-z build. It came with 0706 bios was wondering what bios everybody else is using?


Only if you run into problems/errors you should flash the bios. I currently use the latest (0902) because I'm a freak like that









btw, I currently use the s/pdif for the 5.1 speakers and the 3.5mm jacks for my headphones. Is it normal that there's a 'lag' with the s/pdif?
I mean it takes some time till I hear the sound at startup. While the 3.5mm jacks don't have that issue.


----------



## cympaulife

Hi again guys,

After 6months of waiting all parts for the pc are finally here but as I assemble my rig I find that the back plate of the heatsink is touching the motherboard tray.
Should I be worried or should I leave it as is.

Here is a pic of the backplate


----------



## EditeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> Saw your post... don't know for sure what to offer you in terms of help.
> The M4GZ's SandyBridge chipset doesn't like 1.65v memory settings. The spec is for 1.5v, but for what you are describing, I am not sure this alone would be the cause. *Might this be a driver issue?* That would be my guess, based upon some exchanges here that I have read - others may be able to help you more. Hang in there...


Hello!

Thanks for the reply!

I found the fault - Asus' own software. Yes, you heard it. AI Suite was making my PC unhappy. Way to go Asus!







Easy to fix, just uninstall the SW, and everything went back to normal.









+rep for you btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Hi again guys,
> After 6months of waiting all parts for the pc are finally here but as I assemble my rig I find that the back plate of the heatsink is touching the motherboard tray.
> Should I be worried or should I leave it as is.


Hello!

I wouldn't bother. The socket is not leading, and the mobo is grounded to the case. My $0.02.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I found the fault - Asus' own software. Yes, you heard it. AI Suite was making my PC unhappy. Way to go Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix, just uninstall the SW, and everything went back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you btw.


I've had three different ROG boards with AI suite, and it caused nothing but problems. Lockups, driver conflicts, crashes, BSOD, you name it AI suite caused it. With the Gene-Z I never installed it at all and its like a whole new motherboard.


----------



## cympaulife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> Hello!
> Thanks for the reply!
> I found the fault - Asus' own software. Yes, you heard it. AI Suite was making my PC unhappy. Way to go Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix, just uninstall the SW, and everything went back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you btw.
> Hello!
> I wouldn't bother. The socket is not leading, and the mobo is grounded to the case. My $0.02.


Thanks for the reply, I just placed some electrical tape between the motherboard tray and the backplate.

I tried to start the rig with just the cpu, and the memory but I am stuck at debug code 34 and I am unable to see any display. Would this be caused by using only the hdmi port of the gene z? The memory that I am currently using is a pair of corsair dominator 1600. Also would a wireless keyboard be detected by the bios or should I use a wired one?

Thanks for your help


----------



## EditeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I just placed some electrical tape between the motherboard tray and the backplate.
> I tried to start the rig with just the cpu, and the memory but I am stuck at debug code 34 and I am unable to see any display. Would this be caused by using only the hdmi port of the gene z? The memory that I am currently using is a pair of corsair dominator 1600. Also would a wireless keyboard be detected by the bios or should I use a wired one?
> Thanks for your help


Hi mate!

Have you tried the "GO" button in the upper left corner of the board, or the reset cmos button? Do this when the mobo is in a sleep/idle-state. Thats the only thing I could think of, roight of the bat, that could work









The wireless/wired kwyboard issues doesnt meen much i believe.


----------



## snakemed

Weird EditeD, but I am glad you are up and running.







I have seen where some had issues with ASUS AI Suite, but I haven't had any problems here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> Hello! Thanks for the reply!
> I found the fault - Asus' own software. Yes, you heard it. AI Suite was making my PC unhappy. Way to go Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix, just uninstall the SW, and everything went back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you btw.


cympaulife, debug codes are in the User Guide. Debug code 34 fits in "32-36 CPU post-memory initialization". So I'd check the memory. Does your Dominator 1600 run at 1.5v? SandyBridge doesn't like more than that, so I would start checking there.









As to the wireless keyboard and mouse, I had an issue until I could install the drivers off of the included disc. I ended up using a wired keyboard and mouse to get past the driver install and then I was fine. Enjoy the build process!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I just placed some electrical tape between the motherboard tray and the backplate.
> I tried to start the rig with just the cpu, and the memory but I am stuck at debug code 34 and I am unable to see any display. Would this be caused by using only the hdmi port of the gene z? The memory that I am currently using is a pair of corsair dominator 1600. Also would a wireless keyboard be detected by the bios or should I use a wired one?
> Thanks for your help


----------



## McDown

wrong thread..


----------



## Epyon415

Is a 4-5hr prime95 blend good enough for stability, or should i run for 12hrs? currently at a 4.6 OC.


----------



## crUk

^That might not be enough. There is no actual set time.
Although the longer the better but either way stability issues can happen at any given time.


----------



## SightUp

Actually, there is a set time. The makers of P95 state that you should do 24 hours of Prime actually. They say this because there are errors that only show up after the 16-18, i forget, mark.


----------



## p3gaz_001

hi peoples, i'm sorry to say i'm not longer a GENE-Z user... so remove me from the list







i think i'm going to X79 , need to replace the 1366 rig before is too late, and old!!! buy!! and thanks for all for the support i had on this 3d!


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I just placed some electrical tape between the motherboard tray and the backplate.
> I tried to start the rig with just the cpu, and the memory but I am stuck at debug code 34 and I am unable to see any display. Would this be caused by using only the hdmi port of the gene z? The memory that I am currently using is a pair of corsair dominator 1600. Also would a wireless keyboard be detected by the bios or should I use a wired one?
> Thanks for your help


reseat ram properly, update bios to latest, make sure cpu is placed properly since mem controler is on-chip. Make sure your Dominators are on the memory compatibility list. try setting ram manualy in bios.


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Is a 4-5hr prime95 blend good enough for stability, or should i run for 12hrs? currently at a 4.6 OC.


Ran stable for 12.5hrs, going to drop vcore then test again, will run for 24hrs this time and see. Normally my system is on for ~5-6hrs per day weekdays, and average about 8hrs on weekends.


----------



## murky44

Is there anywhere you can actually buy the Maximus IV Gene/Gen3 right now? If not, does anyone know approximately when it will be released?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Is there anywhere you can actually buy the Maximus IV Gene/Gen3 right now? If not, does anyone know approximately when it will be released?


No and No ... sorry


----------



## utnorris

Well, it's a sad day, but I have to say goodbye too. I needed a little more flexibility with PCIe slots so I got a Maximus IV Extreme P67 and just sold my Gene to Smasherbasher for his folding farm. Loved the club and I think LA Kings did an awesome job. Good luck to everyone and for the record I still think this is the most awesome board for the money.


----------



## Charlie117

Just received mine!!

Will upload pic soon









btw, it look great in pics ... its looks way better up close.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Very sorry to see great people like 1ceTron, p3gaz_001, and utnorris and others leave our group.









You guys will be missed, but good luck with your future MoBo's, keep in touch with us here.









I can understand the frustration of the new changes here, OCN made a mess of the place for a few weeks, but with some tweaking I'm starting to gewt things back to normal.

I'll figure out a good way to show you guys no longer Gene-Z board owners, but I'd like to not remove your name and the past specs from the list if you don't mind as it may help others put together a solid build using your specs as a guideline for it. You guys had some nice builds.









Welcome to the New Guys that are joining us ... IF I've missed your post during the migration period, please send me a PM w/ your post showing proof and I'll get your name and specs added to the google list ASAP now that I've got it back to normal. Thanks All for hanging in there during the OCN upgrades.


----------



## SightUp

I really dislike this motherboard. I have such a tough time overclocking with it. I am a veteran overclocker. I can deal with the BSOD's. What I cannot deal with is a motherboard that forgets your settings in the BIOS when a BSOD happens, only shows a blinking cursor if you don't have PLL enabled, or same thing but just freezes at the post and forgets my boot order and loses the SSD. I hate having to clear the CMOS every other time I BSOD. It remembers all of the voltage settings but cannot remember the CPU Configuration settings or any of the settings under that menu. The BIOS updates have been shotty at best. First there was one that was posted then immediately removed, then we had 902 beta, followed by 706 which just got removed, and now our beta firmware is now our live one. I need a real update with more stability and fixes. My old ROG board never had these issues and firmware updates were actual updates and not hindrances that made me second guess my OCs stability when I updated. This will be my last ROG board. People who bought the cheaper boards from ASROCK and BIOSTAR are not having nearly the troubles I am. I am not saying I will leave ASUS, but I won't ever buy one of their top boards again. Even the low end ASUS board, I forget which it was, overclocks the 2500k with ease compared to what I am dealing with.


----------



## utnorris

I have no problem with you leaving me on the list. I really did love this board. As far as ease of overclocking, it really was easy. Granted, maxing it out was a little harder, but I used ROG connect and a laptop and had it dialed in within an hour. For those that are having a hard time overclocking try the presets, 4.6Ghz is easy as changing one setting in the bios, seriously that easy.


----------



## snakemed

utnorris, you will be missed here.









What are you able to do with the Maximus IV Extreme P67 that you couldn't with the Maximus IV Gene-Z? What cards/capability do you use the extra slots for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Well, it's a sad day, but I have to say goodbye too. I needed a little more flexibility with PCIe slots so I got a Maximus IV Extreme P67 and just sold my Gene to Smasherbasher for his folding farm. Loved the club and I think LA Kings did an awesome job. Good luck to everyone and for the record I still think this is the most awesome board for the money.


----------



## cympaulife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EditeD*
> 
> Hi mate!
> Have you tried the "GO" button in the upper left corner of the board, or the reset cmos button? Do this when the mobo is in a sleep/idle-state. Thats the only thing I could think of, roight of the bat, that could work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wireless/wired kwyboard issues doesnt meen much i believe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> Weird EditeD, but I am glad you are up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen where some had issues with ASUS AI Suite, but I haven't had any problems here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cympaulife, debug codes are in the User Guide. Debug code 34 fits in "32-36 CPU post-memory initialization". So I'd check the memory. Does your Dominator 1600 run at 1.5v? SandyBridge doesn't like more than that, so I would start checking there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the wireless keyboard and mouse, I had an issue until I could install the drivers off of the included disc. I ended up using a wired keyboard and mouse to get past the driver install and then I was fine. Enjoy the build process!


Thanks for the help.
I did all your suggestions, clearing the cmos, placed the ram in the recommended position in the manual and also bought a wired keyboard.
After that I was finally able to boot the board. I am currently updating windows and the other utilities before performing a stress test.

When updating the bios, do I have to do I have to update first to 0403 before I update to 0902?

Again thanks for your help


----------



## snakemed

No, you can update to the 0902 BIOS without updating to an earlier BIOS update first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> When updating the bios, do I have to *do I have to update first to 0403 before I update to 0902*?
> Again thanks for your help


----------



## SortOfGrim

Farewell utnorris!








Have fun with ur new board!


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I really dislike this motherboard. I have such a tough time overclocking with it. I am a veteran overclocker. I can deal with the BSOD's. What I cannot deal with is a motherboard that forgets your settings in the BIOS when a BSOD happens, only shows a blinking cursor if you don't have PLL enabled, or same thing but just freezes at the post and forgets my boot order and loses the SSD. I hate having to clear the CMOS every other time I BSOD. It remembers all of the voltage settings but cannot remember the CPU Configuration settings or any of the settings under that menu. The BIOS updates have been shotty at best. First there was one that was posted then immediately removed, then we had 902 beta, followed by 706 which just got removed, and now our beta firmware is now our live one. I need a real update with more stability and fixes. My old ROG board never had these issues and firmware updates were actual updates and not hindrances that made me second guess my OCs stability when I updated. This will be my last ROG board. People who bought the cheaper boards from ASROCK and BIOSTAR are not having nearly the troubles I am. I am not saying I will leave ASUS, but I won't ever buy one of their top boards again. Even the low end ASUS board, I forget which it was, overclocks the 2500k with ease compared to what I am dealing with.


Just set it to 4.6 and forget it... 200mhz is not worth the extra .15v you're running


----------



## utnorris

Thanks guys, I am going to really miss this board, it was hard dropping it off at the post office today. The reason I went back to the MIV Extreme was because at some point I will want to add back in a couple more HD's and I was already filled up, plus I want the extra PCIe slots for possibly adding another GPU or switch over to three GTX580's. Believe me, it wasn't an easy decision, the Gene just works, and of all the boards I have owned it and the Rampage Formula III were probably my favorites right behind my Blitz I had.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Just set it to 4.6 and forget it... 200mhz is not worth the extra .15v you're running


My overclock is never stable one day to the next because of the errors I am having with the board. I cannot find a stable OC right now. I am doing a RMA on my CPU for the lulz of it I guess just to be sure that it's not the issue.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> My overclock is never stable one day to the next because of the errors I am having with the board. I cannot find a stable OC right now. I am doing a RMA on my CPU for the lulz of it I guess just to be sure that it's not the issue.


Oh lord...


----------



## iatacs19

I just ordered a Gene-Z to replace my P8Z68-V which replaced my P67 Sabertooth. Anyway, does the Gene-Z have any problems with waking from S3 sleep?


----------



## snakemed

With the original BIOS, some owners had S3 sleep related wake-up problems. You can read about it in this club's pages, but as I recall the answer was to update the BIOS to the latest version (0706 or 0902). Recently, someone posted that they received their new board with the BIOS 0706 already installed, so you might not have to do anything. Good luck with your build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I just ordered a Gene-Z to replace my P8Z68-V which replaced my P67 Sabertooth. Anyway, does the Gene-Z have any problems with waking from S3 sleep?


----------



## Witch King

Hi Buds,

I'm not sure whether or not this matter has been discussed here, but it takes my computer a while to boot (and it's booting from Intel SSD 510!). When I press the power button of my computer:

- After a few seconds the red boot screen appears (the republic of gamers)
- It stays on for a while till the backlight of my keyboard comes on
- Once the keyboard is recognized, the red screen disappears and after a few second it appears again.
- It stays on for a very short time and then windows logo appears ( and the rest happens in a blink)

Is this normal? It takes more time than my 10-year old computer.


----------



## PaleMan

Hello everyone, I need our help









My Gene-z has just arrived. I mounted the system and it doesn't boot







It gets stuck at post code 34









The CPU in question is a 2600k. I'm using Geil Evo One 1333Mhz C7 RAM. My PSU is a XFX Pro Core 650W and it's working ok.

What I did so far:

Cleared CMOS.

Used just 1 RAM stick in different slots.

Removed my GPU.

Removed all SATA drivers.

Nothing worked. The board gets stuck with no post just showing Code 34. Can someone help me? I'm getting desperate!









Worth mentioning that some times when I power up the PC after 1 or 2 seconds everything shuts down (fans and such) and turns of again a few seconds later.

What can this be?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

test reussi avec 4.8Ghz

-VCCSA/IO = 1.15v
-InternalPLL overdrive= desactive
dans le dossiers DIGI VRM
-vcore PWM mode = extreme
-vcore mos volt = auto
-vcore load line= 75%
-vcore switching = manuel
-vrm fixed frequence = 350
-vcore phase control = extreme
-vcore over curent = 120%
-vrm over temp = active

timing memoire = 9-9-9-24-2 a 1600 Mhz
en 100 x 48
vcore 1.425v



j'attend vos commentaires car j'aimerai bien travailler sur cette base pour descendre le voltage
I await your comments because I like to work on this basis to lower the voltage


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ Witch King

RE: BOOT &/or POST TIME ... check the FRONT PAGE ... I have a List of things to Try that MIGHT Improve your Times

Oops guess that got lost in the Upgrade when I had to go back and restore a previous Front Page ... go here for now = http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4110#post_15598236 ... and I'll add it to Front Page again.

@ *PaleMan*

RE: Post ERROR CODE #34 check the FRONT PAGE ALSO ... *>>> FIXES For KNOWN ISSUE'S <<<* (Click to hide), there's a List of reasons that cause this Error and the FIXES.

*Debuging Error Code 34, Thanks to LA_Kings_Fan*

*Quote:*



> *=================================================================*
> *Debuging Error Code 34, post codes 32-36: CPU post-memory initialization;
> - check to be sure your CPU Chip is seated properly.
> - check to be sure your memory modules are seated properly.
> - memory modules shopuld be 1.5v max (voltage above that CAN potentially cause issues with Sandy-Bridge)
> - check to be sure your GPU card is seated properly and/or the PCI-E power cables are securly plugged in TIGHT to the card.
> - check to be sure ALL your Sata power Cable connections to HDD, Optical Drive, etc. are secure.
> - Double check ALL PSU power connections.
> - Be sure you are running the most current OFFICIAL ASUS BIOS ... currently Bios #0902.*
> 
> Read more here = http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4070#post_15534297
> 
> *Credit & Thank you to LA_Kings_Fan & Others*
> *=================================================================*


----------



## lucas.vulcan

LA_Kings_Fan c'est quoi ton Vcore avec 4.8GHz ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> LA_Kings_Fan c'est quoi ton Vcore avec 4.8GHz ?


I actually backed mine down just a tad ... I'm now running *4.6* Ghz @ *1.35*v ... Everyone's info is on the *FRONT PAGE* GOOGLE SPREEDSHEET *lucas.vulcan*, should you need to see where someone's stats/specs fall in relation to your Rig's.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Just converted from a 790fx board w/ a 955BE to my new Gene IV with a 2500k

Sitting on low 30s with a Thermax Spire Eclipse.

Can't wait to OC and play BF3 on this!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I actually backed mine down just a tad ... I'm now running *4.6* Ghz @ *1.35*v ... Everyone's info is on the *FRONT PAGE* _GOOGLE SPREEDSHEET_ _*lucas.vulcan*_, should you need to see where someone's stats/specs fall in relation to your Rig's.


thank you
I am currently a 4.8Ghz 1.44V for
and before I was at 1.335V for 4.5Ghz
OCCT stable under all its 8 pm


----------



## lucas.vulcan

sorry 8 heures pas 8 PM


----------



## Azza28

Hi guys, I've got a Gene-Z (& 2500k) and have been using the integrated graphics for a few months and I just bought a 560Ti and it was giving out any display. I reset the BIOS and checked that it was set to use pci-e first but it still didn't work properly.

I sent it back to the shop for RMA thinking it was dead, but they've said it works fine for them. Anything else I could try for when I get it back if it still doesn't do anything for me.

Thanks.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azza28*
> 
> Hi guys, I've got a Gene-Z (& 2500k) and have been using the integrated graphics for a few months and I just bought a 560Ti and it was giving out any display. I reset the BIOS and checked that it was set to use pci-e first but it still didn't work properly.
> I sent it back to the shop for RMA thinking it was dead, but they've said it works fine for them. Anything else I could try for when I get it back if it still doesn't do anything for me.
> Thanks.


Change the bios setting for pci


----------



## stasio

ROG CPU-Z 1.59

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.59-asus-setup-en.exe


----------



## Novae

I almost bought one of these, but I went with a P8Z68-V Pro instead because of my case size. Kinda regretting it now, the board looks lush


----------



## trulsrohk

Add me to the club I guess


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novae*
> 
> I almost bought one of these, but I went with a P8Z68-V Pro instead because of my case size. Kinda regretting it now, the board looks lush


You saved yourself a headache.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> You saved yourself a headache.


I wonder how does a mATX board looks like in an Haf X...


----------



## solar0987

Not really ive used 3 different boards on intel side now and id say this one was the cheapest and SO THE BEST....
Anyways IM STABLE 4.8!!!!!!! It takes 1.5 volts thought.... But thats where i want to be so im good with it.
Here ya go just used phone to take pics....
This is a 360 rad p/p/ and a 240 rad p/p

This is over a hour of 1792's custom with 2500 for memory
Didn't even come close to 60c at 1.5v. at 4.8ghz
What is cputin thought? it never moves from 60c?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

bon stable sous 6h d'OCCT a 1.44V j'aurrai prefere ne pas depasser les 1.4v, mais je n'ai pas le bon CPU
*
good 6 hours of OCCT stable under a 1.44V I would have preferred not to exceed 1.4v, but I have not the right CPU*


----------



## lucas.vulcan

MY y love MAXIMUS IV-Z Gene : Pouce:: Pouce:: Pouce:: Pouce:


----------



## Tokkan

@ _*SightUp*_ ... @ _*Tokkan*_ ... actually go to the Front Page GOOGLE OWNERS List and you can find links to pics with people with the Gene-Z in Mid Tower & Full ATX cases, etc. It looks fine and provides you plenty of room to work inside the case.









Thanks for that, I agree with what you said. I already built 3 systems with this board and I wished to have one also...
In the 3 systems I built none of them gave problems, they were easy to work with and efficient. I got this thread subscribed cause I loved the mobo, its small, its powerfull, its cheap.
What else could I wish for in a mobo? Well id like to be hable to put a sound card in this mobo+2 way sli/crossfire, with that it would be pure win.
Anyway it is on my wishlist on amazon







if a good deal comes through ill jump on it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> @ _*SightUp*_ ... @ _*Tokkan*_ ... actually go to the Front Page GOOGLE OWNERS List and you can find links to pics with people with the Gene-Z in Mid Tower & Full ATX cases, etc. It looks fine and provides you plenty of room to work inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I agree with what you said. I already built 3 systems with this board and I wished to have one also...
> In the 3 systems I built none of them gave problems, they were easy to work with and efficient. I got this thread subscribed cause I loved the mobo, its small, its powerfull, its cheap.
> What else could I wish for in a mobo? Well id like to be hable to put a sound card in this mobo+2 way sli/crossfire, with that it would be pure win.
> Anyway it is on my wishlist on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a good deal comes through ill jump on it.


It's been in and out of my Quick Picks every week for $160 + FS. -_- No biggie though, I got mine for $165.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Easy fix ...

The GENE-Z for your SLI/X-Fire ... plus one of these (PCI-E Express 4X Riser Card Extender Extension Cable Ribbon Flex) 

... plus the PCI-e 4x Sound card of your choice and you have your *PURE WIN* !







You'd just have to figure out a good way to secure the card down, not sure if JUST the rear bracket would be good enough or not ? and if the extension cable would clear the bottom of the case ? My guess is it would ?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Thanks for that, I agree with what you said. I already built 3 systems with this board and I wished to have one also...
> In the 3 systems I built none of them gave problems, they were easy to work with and efficient. I got this thread subscribed cause I loved the mobo, its small, its powerfull, its cheap.
> What else could I wish for in a mobo? Well id like to be hable to put a sound card in this mobo+2 way sli/crossfire, with that it would be pure win.
> Anyway it is on my wishlist on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a good deal comes through ill jump on it.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Easy fix ...
> 
> The GENE-Z for your SLI/X-Fire ... plus one of these (PCI-E Express 4X Riser Card Extender Extension Cable Ribbon Flex)
> 
> ... plus the PCI-e 4x Sound card of your choice and you have your *PURE WIN* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd just have to figure out a good way to secure the card down, not sure if JUST the rear bracket would be good enough or not ? and if the extension cable would clear the bottom of the case ? My guess is it would ?
> 
> Quote:


Lol I did not knew about that, thanks Kings.
It haz smell of win, looks of win, tastes like win.
Its official, the Gene-Z is pure win.


----------



## solar0987

In hwmonitor what is cputin thought? it never moves from 60c?
And http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2113410
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2113427
Forgot to actually show i own it


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*WELCOME* to all the *New GENE-Z* owners







sorry I haven't been able to keep up the Google Owners List as well during the OCN Huddler *cough**Upgrade**cough* I had to almost rebuild the Front Page from scratch to get it back to normal ... but I should get back to it over the Holiday weekend ... SO ......... IF YOUR NAME is NOT on the OWNERS LIST ALREADY, and you want to be a member of the Club, please post w/ some







, (







and/or CPU-Z Validations are GOLD) the LAST FULL update I did was back around page 400 or something I think and TOAST was my last Owner Added then, though I still need GPU-Z's and/or Pics from a couple of you







.

With the OCN Update Migration to Huddler things got a bit out of whack for a couple of weeks, and I have only added one or two new owners I saw posting some proof since ... so please help me out and let me know IF I missed your post w/ info & request to join the OWNERS LIST please send me a PM and I'll get you added on ASAP. THANKS









Hope everyone has a safe healthy joyfilled Holiday playing with your Max4Gene-Z's

























Quote:



> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> Add me to the club I guess


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> I just ordered a Gene-Z to replace my P8Z68-V which replaced my P67 Sabertooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleMan*
> Hello everyone, My Gene-z has just arrived.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> Just converted from a 790fx board w/ a 955BE to my new Gene IV with a 2500k


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Azza28*
> 
> Hi guys, I've got a Gene-Z (& 2500k) and have been using the integrated graphics for a few months and I just bought a 560Ti and it was giving out any display. I reset the BIOS and checked that it was set to use pci-e first but it still didn't work properly.
> 
> I sent it back to the shop for RMA thinking it was dead, but they've said it works fine for them. Anything else I could try for when I get it back if it still doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> Thanks.


 @ *Azza28* ... I know it sounds overly simple but you'd be suprised how many people aren't getting their components secured down and locked in place, and/or likewise with the power cables, that Error Post Code #34 is almost always a result of this, so might be something you need to double check. Also I didn't look at the Specs of your SIG RIG but sometimes people mess up the cables w/ modular PSU's also. IF they said your card was fine, and your Gene-Z board was fine ... most likely it all is, and it's some user error







... go back and check the basics ... also try the other PCI-e Slot, make sure you have Virtu disabled also in the BIOS, might be part of the issue ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> It's been in and out of my Quick Picks every week for $160 + FS. -_- No biggie though, I got mine for $165.


@ *friend'scatdied ...* What does that mean ? you're selling it ? or trying to buy one ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> Lol I did not knew about that, thanks Kings.
> It haz smell of win, looks of win, tastes like win.
> Its official, the Gene-Z is pure win.


@ *Tokkan* ... you're welcome, and yeah utnorris and another member or two bought one and/or wanted to use one ... I guess it still wasn't enough for what utnorris wanted to do, but he goes crazy nutz with QuadZillia X-Fired / SLI'd SoundBooty blaster







ideas ... so I can see him needing the full size ATX. But most of us DON'T.


----------



## ChaiBear

Hello LA_Kings_Fan and everyone!

Would it be possible to SLI MSI 580 Lightning Xtremes on the Gene-Z? The reason I ask is that another OCN member has an SLI config with those two cards, but on the Maximus IV Z (ATX). The problem he said was that one slot spacing between the two cards is required because they are pretty thick cards. Would that not work on the Gene Z? I can't really tell by just looking at pics, plus this is my first build so I have lots to learn.

BTW, LA_Kings_Fan, you do a *great* job running this thread. I see only a few threads where the thread starter provides constant feedback like you do.

Thanks!


----------



## solar0987

2 questions how do i overclock the igpu, whats safe core/voltage for it
And In hwmonitor what is cputin thought? it never moves from 60c?


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> 2 questions how do i overclock the igpu, whats safe core/voltage for it
> And In hwmonitor what is cputin thought? it never moves from 60c?


You can adjust the Mhz and voltage in the bios. I don't know what the safe voltages are and I don't recall ever seeing a temp monitor for it.

I remember reading about how CPUTIN is incompatible with Sandy Bridge motherboards. Check to see if you have the most up to date version of HWMonitor. I don't know if they ever fixed it.


----------



## solar0987

Ty very much


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ty very much


You're welcome.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Allright, I just can't leave the forums as easily as I thought. I hate the design change still, but its growing on my slowly and I like the peeps and clubs here too much to simply abandon it completely.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Hello LA_Kings_Fan and everyone!
> Would it be possible to SLI MSI 580 Lightning Xtremes on the Gene-Z? The reason I ask is that another OCN member has an SLI config with those two cards, but on the Maximus IV Z (ATX). The problem he said was that one slot spacing between the two cards is required because they are pretty thick cards. Would that not work on the Gene Z? I can't really tell by just looking at pics, plus this is my first build so I have lots to learn.
> BTW, LA_Kings_Fan, you do a *great* job running this thread. I see only a few threads where the thread starter provides constant feedback like you do.
> Thanks!


It should fit and work. However the best cooling solutions for dual cards with this board are going to be reference style coolers as they can run a bit cooler if they have to be sandwiched together.

Twin frozr/lightning type cooling solutions tend to not work as well because the top card just draws in the hot air right off the top of the bottom card.

from a newegg review
"Initially, I attempted to put these two cards in the two upper PCI-Express slots which were closest to one another and the cards ended up over heating when under load."

Basically, if you want to do two cards of any type on this board then I would go with a reference style cooler or water cooling if you can/want to go that route.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Hello LA_Kings_Fan and everyone!
> 
> Would it be possible to SLI MSI 580 Lightning Xtremes on the Gene-Z? The reason I ask is that another OCN member has an SLI config with those two cards, but on the Maximus IV Z (ATX). The problem he said was that one slot spacing between the two cards is required because they are pretty thick cards. Would that not work on the Gene Z? I can't really tell by just looking at pics, plus this is my first build so I have lots to learn.
> 
> BTW, LA_Kings_Fan, you do a *great* job running this thread. I see only a few threads where the thread starter provides constant feedback like you do.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks and welcome to the GENE-Z Club ... *trulsrohk *for the most part answered your question ... But I'd like to add that YES while it WILL FIT it will be tight and the cards will be right up against each other thus not vent as well as on a Fullsized ATX board ... if you look at the majority of people in our group with SLI / X-Fire RIGS you will see MOST option for *watercooling* the GPU's and thus it's a non-issue, clearance is there and cards run cool and quiet as can be.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Hello LA_Kings_Fan

how to make a print screen of EFI Bios, I press the F12 key and said:

** Please ensure that usb flash drive with available space is plugged in , and try again **

???


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Hello LA_Kings_Fan and everyone!
> Would it be possible to SLI MSI 580 Lightning Xtremes on the Gene-Z? The reason I ask is that another OCN member has an SLI config with those two cards, but on the Maximus IV Z (ATX). The problem he said was that one slot spacing between the two cards is required because they are pretty thick cards. Would that not work on the Gene Z? I can't really tell by just looking at pics, plus this is my first build so I have lots to learn.
> BTW, LA_Kings_Fan, you do a *great* job running this thread. I see only a few threads where the thread starter provides constant feedback like you do.
> Thanks!


yes y have sli GTX 580


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks trulsrohk, LA_Kings_FAN, lucas.vulcan,

That's exactly what I needed to know. Since I already have the MSI 580 LXE I would either have to go single card (which I'm leaning towards anyways) w/ Gene Z, or just get an ATX board for SLI obviously.

Since this is the best mATX board on the market, I'm very tempted to just go the former route.


----------



## cympaulife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> With the original BIOS, some owners had S3 sleep related wake-up problems. You can read about it in this club's pages, but as I recall the answer was to update the BIOS to the latest version (0706 or 0902). Recently, someone posted that they received their new board with the BIOS 0706 already installed, so you might not have to do anything. Good luck with your build.


Completed the updating all drivers and bios and installing the ai suite. But I just encountered my first blue screen which was after a pc wake-up.
Do I need to set something else to prevent this?

Thanks

And here's some pics of my finished rig.


----------



## trulsrohk

I had an issue as well, so i just disables sleep and power saving features.

It has been running rock solid since


----------



## Azza28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ *Azza28* ... I know it sounds overly simple but you'd be suprised how many people aren't getting their components secured down and locked in place, and/or likewise with the power cables, that Error Post Code #34 is almost always a result of this, so might be something you need to double check. Also I didn't look at the Specs of your SIG RIG but sometimes people mess up the cables w/ modular PSU's also. IF they said your card was fine, and your Gene-Z board was fine ... most likely it all is, and it's some user error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... go back and check the basics ... also try the other PCI-e Slot, make sure you have Virtu disabled also in the BIOS, might be part of the issue ?


Got the card back today and I've just done the following. List is in no particular order by the way.

Reset BIOS
Made sure it's been saved as PCIe and not iGPU as bootable
Used 3 different power cables (with 2 connectors on), in every possible combination
Tried the card in both PCIe slots
Sat and resat the card in both slots at least 4 times
Used different combinations of RAM
Resat the CPU
Pulled out every cable and plugged them back in again several times
Connected to monitor via DVI, DVI to VGA, HDMI to VGA
I've enabled / disabled Virtu to see if that makes a difference but nothing.

The computer even boots up fine (going by the codes), but my monitor still says no input detected. Card seems to power up fine, fans spin and LEDs turn green when cables are plugged in. Soon as I plug in HDMI cable to the motherboard... ta daaaa, all can be seen. This is really starting to annoy me now!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

In keeping with sweet color sceme of Asus ROG, I just placed an order for these bad boys


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I had an issue as well, so i just disables sleep and power saving features.
> It has been running rock solid since


Honestly, who buys motherboards like these and use power saving features? That some of the first stuff I switch off upon a new motherboards maiden POST


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *1ceTrOn* That headset looks wicked *HOT







*especially for your Rig dude *VERY NICE *... who makes them ? what $ did they set you back ? and are they wireless by chance ?

I was looking to maybe replace mine before long and was looking at these from ASUS, but I REALLY want a wireless Headset,

the damn wires ALWAYS get all tangled up on me, and I can't stand that.











oh btw WELCOME BACK *1ceTrOn *







yeah this new OCN ain't as easy on the eyes as the OLD,

but it can be set to look close to the Old style with the right "Preferences" settings.



@ *Azza28* ... OK, that you can view onscreen when pluggin the HDMI cable into the MoBo tells me you still have a setting enabled wrong. Most likely you still have the iGPU setting in the BIOS set ENABLED or whatever and thus your not getting the signal to the PCI-e slot. It's your SETTINGs there's nothing wrong with the Board or GPU card, take your time and read through the manual again. You'll get it.


----------



## impervious05

Hey guys!

You can add me to the list! After long debate on what motherboard I was going to choose I decided to get this one. All the reviews on it have been very good and im very happy with my decision. This was a very informative thread and I thank you all in helping me choose.

My new Rig:

Motherboard - Asus Maximus Gene-Z
CPU - Intel i5 2500K
Ram - Kingston Hyper X 1600 2x4GB
GPU - EVGA GTX 580 1.5gb
Case - Cooler Master HAF X
PSU - Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000w
SSD - OCZ Vertex 3 120GB
HDD - 1TB WD Caviar Black
Drive - LG Blu Ray Burner
Cooling - Antec Khuler 920 liquid cooling
Monitor - Acer 27" LED 1080p

Cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

voici les photos de mon BIOS a 4.8GHZ















et voila mon setting pour un 4.8Ghz
temperature Max en trest test sous 8h a OCCT 68-70-72-69 avec un H100 Corsair


----------



## evilferret

Hey guys, got a q for owners using a dac.

Is it possible to use EAX through digital out?

Got the board and considering a soundcard but wondering if a dac would suit me better (for possible SLI in the future).

Thanks all.

Also if I use a dac should I not bother installing the Xi-fi package?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*1ceTrOn*_ That headset looks wicked _*HOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_especially for your Rig dude *VERY NICE *... who makes them ? what $ did they set you back ? and are they wireless by chance ?


No, not wireless, didn't feel like paying that much for it. On Black Friday sale on newegg for a screaming deal and have good reviews

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826626022


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Hello LA_Kings_Fan
> how to make a print screen of EFI Bios, I press the F12 key and said:
> ** Please ensure that usb flash drive with available space is plugged in , and try again **
> ???


Make sure that the usb is set as fat32 not ntfs, also make sure to plug it in before restarting


----------



## BeerPowered

Quick question. The Gene Z has a HDMI port. Now can I use the HDMI out on it for Audio to a receiver and use my GPUs for video? Optical isn't an option, it degrades the audio quality, and I need the 8 channel capability of HDMI for my Home Theater system.

Need to know for when I upgrade to Tri-SLI 680s as HDMI may not be an option on them.

The way I have things set up is HDMI from my GPU to my receiver, and HDMI from my receiver to my Monitor. It works well. I also know I can HDMI out via GPU to my receiver for audio and use DVI or Displayport from my GPU to my monitor for video as well.


----------



## trulsrohk

I would be surprised if you could hear the difference between hdmi and toslink, particularly if it isn't an hd audio source.

I don't think intel hdmi does the HD audio standards, and sure as heck doesn't show up as a audio playback device on mine.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I would be surprised if you could hear the difference between hdmi and toslink, particularly if it isn't an hd audio source.
> I don't think intel hdmi does the HD audio standards, and sure as heck doesn't show up as a audio playback device on mine.


TOS link compresses anything over 2 channels and cannot play HD audio codecs. It reverts them to 5.1 Dolby Digital and regular DTS.


----------



## Family Man

Hello fellow owners!

Started my build today and decided to join OCN and post in this thread where I've already found so much helpful information! This is my first new PC since 2001 (gasp!), and my first ever custom PC build (double gasp!). I think I've done my homework well, but I'm sure I will have many questions. I apologize in advance for the noob-ish questions I no doubt will ask. Please be patient with me!

The build is intended for running SolidWorks CAD plus general home use. Sorry, I'm not a gamer....... I'm after speed, robustness, and exceptional value. Here's the kit I've assembled:



It consists of:

Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z MB
Intel Core i7 2600k CPU
Corsair H80 Cooler
(4x) Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 RAM (16GB total)
Nvidia Quadro 2000 GPU (CAD specific)
OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD (for OS and applications only)
(2x) WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III HDD(for data storage - hoping to run in RAID 1)
Samsung Blu-Ray Combo ODD
Seasonic X 560w 80 Plus PS
Silverstone TJ08-E Case
Windows 7 Home Premium
Logitech MK710 Wireless Keyboard/Mouse
Samsung P2770HD Monitor/HDTV (not shown in pic)
Being my first build, I intend to take my time going through it. If it takes a couple weeks, I'm okay with that. And of course I welcome any comments, questions, or pointers.

Best regards,

Family Man


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Honestly, who buys motherboards like these and use power saving features?


Me. I see no reason to turn it off. Why would I want to keep it running all the time at 4.6GHz when reading emails?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Me. I see no reason to turn it off. Why would I want to keep it running all the time at 4.6GHz when reading emails?


tu as raison Rhialto

viens je t'invite dans notre forum quebecois

http://www.qchardwareoverclock.com/

a+
Lucas


----------



## Family Man

Okay, first question:

My plan is to run the 60GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD alone for OS and applications (6Gb/s port). Then have the (2) Caviar Black 1TB HDDs in RAID 1 for safe data storage (3Gb/s ports). Can I do this?

I ask because reading up on SATA setup and AHCI in the MB manual I came across this in the RAID Configurations section:

"Due to chipset limitation, when set any of SATA ports to RAID mode, all SATA ports run at RAID mode together."

So can I run the SSD on a 6Gb/s port in AHCI mode, and the two HDDs on 3Gb/s ports in RAID mode?

Thanks,

Family Man


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> TOS link compresses anything over 2 channels and cannot play HD audio codecs. It reverts them to 5.1 Dolby Digital and regular DTS.


I realize that, obviously if you are paying HD audio then you need HDMI in order to hear them. However some studies have suggested that most people can't tell the difference between normal DTS and and DTS HD anyway.

And if the source is normal DTS or DD to begin with I would be shocked if a person could tell the difference between a signal that originates from an optical cable and one that originates from HDMI.

Theoretically and in terms of measurables yes there is undoubtedly a difference, just not sure if it is acutally one that humans can distinguish ( unless of course the belief that they can colors the sounds they hear.

By all means go for it if you can, but as I said the intel HDMI output won't serve as an hd audio output


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Family Man*
> 
> Okay, first question:
> My plan is to run the 60GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD alone for OS and applications (6Gb/s port). Then have the (2) Caviar Black 1TB HDDs in RAID 1 for safe data storage (3Gb/s ports). Can I do this?
> I ask because reading up on SATA setup and AHCI in the MB manual I came across this in the RAID Configurations section:
> "Due to chipset limitation, when set any of SATA ports to RAID mode, all SATA ports run at RAID mode together."
> So can I run the SSD on a 6Gb/s port in AHCI mode, and the two HDDs on 3Gb/s ports in RAID mode?
> Thanks,
> Family Man


Yes you can. I'm using the same setup.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I realize that, obviously if you are paying HD audio then you need HDMI in order to hear them. However some studies have suggested that most people can't tell the difference between normal DTS and and DTS HD anyway.
> And if the source is normal DTS or DD to begin with I would be shocked if a person could tell the difference between a signal that originates from an optical cable and one that originates from HDMI.
> Theoretically and in terms of measurables yes there is undoubtedly a difference, just not sure if it is acutally one that humans can distinguish ( unless of course the belief that they can colors the sounds they hear.
> By all means go for it if you can, but as I said the intel HDMI output won't serve as an hd audio output


Most people may not be able to tell HD DTS vs regular DTS because they have a bargain bin Z5500/klipsch pro media audio system. However on a super nice Polk audio setup like mine you can very easily tell the difference.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Loving this board so far but I have two quick questions:

1) My old asus 790 board had audio drivers that featured an eq mixer. Is there anything like this in either the realtek/XFi drivers? I cant seem to find one.

2) I wanted to use hdparm via my linux ssd on my intel ssd with my windows install but I can't get the drive in a "not frozen" state. It was really easy to do with my old chipset and a little bummed it's been a pita thus far. Any ideas?

Your help is appreciated!

-TehMoon


----------



## trulsrohk

Yep, there is an eq function

Single click on the "Sound Blaster panel" in your task bar hidden icons.

Select "Sound Blaster Console"



There ya go, this of course does require you have the software installed from the disk or off Asus website


----------



## Family Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Yes you can. I'm using the same setup.


Thanks Aliff ! Moving on with the assembly process.......


----------



## Azza28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ *Azza28* ... OK, that you can view onscreen when pluggin the HDMI cable into the MoBo tells me you still have a setting enabled wrong. Most likely you still have the iGPU setting in the BIOS set ENABLED or whatever and thus your not getting the signal to the PCI-e slot. It's your SETTINGs there's nothing wrong with the Board or GPU card, take your time and read through the manual again. You'll get it.


As you can see from these videos, I'm using the right settings. It doesn't show in device manager when I'm in Windows either. That's if it should... but still



















I just want to play Skyrim and I'm out of ideas now!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Most people may not be able to tell HD DTS vs regular DTS because they have a bargain bin Z5500/klipsch pro media audio system. However on a super nice Polk audio setup like mine you can very easily tell the difference.


Color me skeptical.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

After trying my X-FI Titanium with PAX drivers, I never went back to my Supreme2 onboard.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Color me skeptical.


I didn't want to say it, but what I was thinking as well.

I have a HT setup with Yamaha receiver, polk monitor 70s, csII center, cadence 15" sub. I can't tell the difference from HDMI to toslink for the same DTS movie that's for sure


----------



## AaronGR

Can this board reach 5.0 ghz on a 2500/2600k if proper cooling and the chip allows? Like are there enough phases to allow the board to not be stressed with high overclocks?

EDIT:
ADD INFO, Cause I was planning to have 3x 6970 crossfire but I sold one for 300 dollars so now, I no longer need a board that will allow trifire. I have a budget now of 350 for a board if needed but If this board has all the solid features of the others I would like to purchase it.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> Can this board reach 5.0 ghz on a 2500/2600k if proper cooling and the chip allows? Like are there enough phases to allow the board to not be stressed with high overclocks?


Yes I made it but only to validate. I would not run it all the time as I don't see why I would push it with voltage flirting with danger for only a small 400MHz increase. If it was to experiment then yes I would try to push it to 6GHz using subzero cooling.


----------



## Qu1ckset

you can ad me to there list


----------



## Bonnyd

It's alive!!! Check out my new EVGA GTX580 FTW HYDROCOPPER 2 3072MB in my Fractal Arc-Mini. My first attempt at watercooling anything.

689.JPG 1148k .JPG file


Cable police please be nice!


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Yes I made it but only to validate. I would not run it all the time as I don't see why I would push it with voltage flirting with danger for only a small 400MHz increase. If it was to experiment then yes I would try to push it to 6GHz using subzero cooling.


It will boot and run at 5.0 just fine http://hwbot.org/submission/2221275_solar0987_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_560_ti_6139_marks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2191692


----------



## Kvjavs

Woschdsubbn, can you recommend us some good German beer?

I think this is relevant to the group's interest. If not, I don't care.


----------



## Family Man

Need help! Again, I'm a complete noob at this, so please be patient with me!

So far the build has gone flawlessly, but now I'm stuck trying to get into the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Utility to set up my RAID volume. To review, I have a single 60GB SSD for OS and applications, and two 1TB HDDs for data storage (want the two HDDs in RAID 1 array).

Here's what I've done:


Initially left the two HDDs disconnected for the purpose of getting the OS set up on the SSD.
Powered on - everything came up fine - entered BIOS (BIOS recognizes 60GB SSD just fine).
Set SATA mode to "RAID" (even though at this point there's only one drive).
Installed Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit on SSD (install went perfectly).
Installed ethernet driver from support DVD - established internet connection.
Downloaded/installed Nvidia Quadro 2000 driver.
Ran Windows update - downloaded/installed 30+ Windows updates.
Disabled Superfetch, Prefetch, Defrag, and Indexing for SSD - confirmed TRIM enabled.
Reduced page file size to 1024MB (Windows made it 16GB since that's how much RAM I have).

So far, so good. Everything works beautifully; Win 7 running like lightning on the SSD. So...

Powered down to connect the two HDDs.
Powered back up - BIOS recognizes two HDDs just fine - Windows Device Manager recognizes two HDDs just fine.


Now, according to the Gene-Z User Guide, section 4.4.4, I should restart the system and press "Ctrl+I" during POST, to enter the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM utility. In that utility I should be able to create the RAID 1 array from the two HDDs. But I've tried this a dozen times and the system ignores the "Ctrl+I" and proceeds to boot Windows.

I found an Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver on the support disk, so I installed it. But that doesn't change anything, "Ctrl+I" still doesn't work, and doesn't make sense because this should be a ROM (chipset) resident utility, not a Windows application (right??). And if I try to launch the IRST program from within Windows, it hangs.

Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong? How do I get into the Intel utility? Should I remove the IRST driver I installed?

All help is much appreciated.

Family Man


----------



## Family Man

Nevermind!! Gave it one last try before giving up for the evening, and it worked! Tapping "Ctrl+I" repeatedly during POST was the key, as opposed to holding "Ctrl+I". Told you I was a noob!

Removed the IRST program/driver from Windows. Set up the RAID 1 set in the ROM utility. Formatted my new RAID 1 data volume. All is good again!

Thanks for reading.........


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> It's alive!!! Check out my new EVGA GTX580 FTW HYDROCOPPER 2 3072MB in my Fractal Arc-Mini. My first attempt at watercooling anything.
> 
> 689.JPG 1148k .JPG file
> 
> Cable police please be nice!


Holy overkill.
You should look into adding a cpu block


----------



## solar0987

Is it normal that the graphics on the cpu register intel 2000 instead of 3000?


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Holy overkill.
> You should look into adding a cpu block


LOL, not sure what I'm doing but an EK Supreme HF is the next thing on my list along with picking up some Scythe Gentle Typhoons. Currently using the 1200 rpm Fractal case fans. Idle temp with the fans being barely audible are 31 deg C. and 52 deg C. running at 95% load for 10 min. When the fans are turned all the way up idle temp is 28 deg C. and 45 deg C under load.

Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> LOL, not sure what I'm doing but an EK Supreme HF is the next thing on my list along with picking up some Scythe Gentle Typhoons. Currently using the 1200 rpm Fractal case fans. Idle temp with the fans being barely audible are 31 deg C. and 52 deg C. running at 95% load for 10 min. When the fans are turned all the way up idle temp is 28 deg C. and 45 deg C under load.
> Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.
> Thanks


Your def on the right route!!!
Id def get the ek cpu block
Depending on fans If you get the lower rpm fans you might have to add another 120 rad to the mix for cpu/gpu. that also would depend on ambiemts/oc/voltage.The 1850 gt's are really good i hear.
If you dont mind the sound of fans 2000 rpm gt's fans produce amazing results lol. I went for a mix of 2000 rpm and 1000 rpm its pretty quiet.


----------



## m.oreilly

i have a modded 0902 bios (w/ orom 11.5.0.1111) if anyone is interested. i know some w/sandforce ssds are finding the 11 iterations of orom more palatable.


----------



## dja2k

First time here, but gotta say great informational thread! I used Rhialto's 3 easy step OC method to 4.6Ghz. I have an i5 2500k paired with Corsair Vengeance Blu 1600Mhz.

At first I was at vcore 1.350 (showed 1.352) and my temps were max 83'C in RealTemp testing with $ilent's Overclocking Tips (Prime95). I usually idle at 42'C and I am using an Artic Cooling MX-4 on a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus (1 Fan, but will add another for push \ pull). I did notice that core 2 and 3 get higher temps than 1 and 4 for some odd reason, is that normal? Anyways, I bumped down the vcore to 1.305 (shows 1.304) and re-ran the Prime95 tests and still passed while my temps maxed out at 77'C (still think they are high). I have seen people with OC stay at about 1.3 volts, should I try lower? Thanks

dja2k


----------



## snakemed

Rhialto will probably reply (to clarify/confirm/deny/correct), but if I understand correctly, when using his three-step overclocking instructions, the overclock is only for when it is needed and it idles normally and at a lower temp, etc. when not under load. I.E., there is no need to "set" the vcore at a specific level since it changes as needed due to the X.M.P. setting in the three-step overclock process. Do I have this right, Rhialto?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> First time here, but gotta say great informational thread! I used Rhialto's 3 easy step OC method to 4.6Ghz. I have an i5 2500k paired with Corsair Vengeance Blu 1600Mhz.
> At first I was at vcore 1.350 (showed 1.352) and my temps were max 83'C in RealTemp testing with $ilent's Overclocking Tips (Prime95). I usually idle at 42'C and I am using an Artic Cooling MX-4 on a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus (1 Fan, but will add another for push \ pull). I did notice that core 2 and 3 get higher temps than 1 and 4 for some odd reason, is that normal? Anyways, I bumped down the vcore to 1.305 (shows 1.304) and re-ran the Prime95 tests and still passed while my temps maxed out at 77'C (still think they are high). I have seen people with OC stay at about 1.3 volts, should I try lower? Thanks
> dja2k


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Your def on the right route!!!
> Id def get the ek cpu block
> Depending on fans If you get the lower rpm fans you might have to add another 120 rad to the mix for cpu/gpu. that also would depend on ambiemts/oc/voltage.The 1850 gt's are really good i hear.
> If you dont mind the sound of fans 2000 rpm gt's fans produce amazing results lol. I went for a mix of 2000 rpm and 1000 rpm its pretty quiet.


Thanks! Now if I can only find some Gentle Typhoons for sale...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I Posted a lot of LINKS to Case Fan options here ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/2190#post_14710947

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> Thanks! Now if I can only find some Gentle Typhoons for sale...


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I Posted a lot of LINKS to Case Fan options here ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/2190#post_14710947


Thanks LAKF, but it looks like all the AP-15's (1850 rpm) are sold out along with most of the other GT's. That last site mentioned an expected delivery in March so I guess I'll check back then. I'm speculating that the low inventory for the GT's is somehow due to the Earrthquake/Tsunami/***ishima disaster.


----------



## Scorpion49

Just a quick question to you guys, how hot are your chipset and VRM heatsinks? Mine are so hot they will burn me if I touch them, which I accidentally found out a minute ago. I can't remember any of my other motherboard being that hot, not even when I ran X58.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Mine is WARM but not nearly *HOT* and especially not hot enough to burn my skin ? are you heavily OC'd and overvolted maybe ?

Also see you list yourself as a *WATERCOOLER* guy ... they make WC'd NorthBridge and VRAM / MOSFET cooler for the GENE-Z,

check the *FRONT PAGE* under *>>> WaterCooling & Accessories <<<*

* or/ *


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Mine is WARM but not nearly *HOT* and especially not hot enough to burn my skin ? are you heavily OC'd and overvolted maybe ?
> 
> Also see you list yourself as a *WATERCOOLER* guy ... they make WC'd NorthBridge and VRAM / MOSFET cooler for the GENE-Z,
> 
> check the *FRONT PAGE* under *>>> WaterCooling & Accessories <<<*
> 
> * or/ *


Thanks, my chipset reports at 84*C right now when running the CPU at 1600mhz underclocked for idle. I'm wondering if something is wrong because there is plenty of airflow and the heatsinks are scalding hot.

EDIT: It was the airflow. Somehow my setup is not moving enough air when the fans are turned down for silence and it is causing the mobo temps to max out at 85* and then it starts warning me. Running the fans back up from 50% to 100% dropped it down to 30*C. I wonder if the case door being off has anything to do with it.

Do you guys think if I added a 120mm fan off the back of the case (it would have to be outside because of the radiator) it would help any? I don't think I could fit waterblocks for the chipset and VRM's to be honest. Here is a pic of my setup:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *Scorpion49*

You actaully sound like you're having the issue *Woschdsubbn *warned *ME* about in this post way back when ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/460#post_14144899 ... you need some air moving around the Mosfets/VRAM area. Looking at your case pic above, I'd actaully maybe think about a small 80mm case fan or something with an angled shroud adapter and pull some air in from that REAR Case vent. You'd have to maybe flip the TOP Rad around to have the hoses clear ? or maybe add a HSF setup over your RAM ? to help move some air DOWN towards the MotherBoard.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ *Scorpion49*
> 
> You actaully sound like you're having the issue *Woschdsubbn *warned *ME* about in this post way back when ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/460#post_14144899 ... you need some air moving around the Mosfets/VRAM area. Looking at your case pic above, I'd actaully maybe think about a small 80mm case fan or something with an angled shroud adapter and pull some air in from that REAR Case vent. You'd have to maybe flip the TOP Rad around to have the hoses clear ? or maybe add a HSF setup over your RAM ? to help move some air DOWN towards the MotherBoard.


I'll see if I can work something out tonight when I get home from work, I have lots of extra fans so it shouldn't be too hard. Thanks for the info, I searched for heat problems but not much came up


----------



## snakemed

That, or a fan on the door might do the trick. I'd probably do both!









The door will fit a 140mm fan, so that is what I'd use. Looking at my Arc Mini, the door fan would be about centered on the graphics card, so half the airflow should go above it and circulate around the CPU, memory, etc. Adding an exhaust fan in the back would help to pull the air where you need it too.

With two waterblocks, do you have the front set for intake and the top set for exhaust? If so, you are drawing in heated air that is then flowing across the motherboard - that could be part of the issue, too, and I'd think adding more airflow might help some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks, my chipset reports at 84*C right now when running the CPU at 1600mhz underclocked for idle. I'm wondering if something is wrong because there is plenty of airflow and the heatsinks are scalding hot.
> EDIT: It was the airflow. Somehow my setup is not moving enough air when the fans are turned down for silence and it is causing the mobo temps to max out at 85* and then it starts warning me. Running the fans back up from 50% to 100% dropped it down to 30*C. I wonder if the case door being off has anything to do with it.
> *Do you guys think if I added a 120mm fan off the back of the case (it would have to be outside because of the radiator) it would help any*? I don't think I could fit waterblocks for the chipset and VRM's to be honest. Here is a pic of my setup:


----------



## Bonnyd

@ Scorpian49

Nice rig! Can you tell me what radiator you are using in the front and did you have any issues mounting it aside from removing the bottom hard drive cage?

Thanks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> That, or a fan on the door might do the trick. I'd probably do both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door will fit a 140mm fan, so that is what I'd use. Looking at my Arc Mini, the door fan would be about centered on the graphics card, so half the airflow should go above it and circulate around the CPU, memory, etc. Adding an exhaust fan in the back would help to pull the air where you need it too.
> 
> With two waterblocks, do you have the front set for intake and the top set for exhaust? If so, you are drawing in heated air that is then flowing across the motherboard - that could be part of the issue, too, and I'd think adding more airflow might help some.


The door will not have a fan as it is going away in favor of a window. The air from the front rad is actually ice cold even when the system is fully loaded. I think the problem is with the side door off the air just disperses instead of flowing up and out. The front is a push/pull setup while the top is only pull. I can put a 120 on the back and maybe that will help, I will also try putting the side on with no fan and see if that helps it out while I wait for my window to come in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> @ Scorpian49
> 
> Nice rig! Can you tell me what radiator you are using in the front and did you have any issues mounting it aside from removing the bottom hard drive cage?
> 
> Thanks


It is a Black Ice Pro II and it fits there by itself. I just had to push a small amount to get it in there. It fits very snugly but not tight enough to scratch the paint on the radiator. I also had to remove the tabs that held the front fans on because they interfered with the radiator, so I just stuck the front fans on with double sided tape.


----------



## Bonnyd

Thanks Scorpion49, I got one on the way.


----------



## Klaufi

Hey guys,
I'm going to buy a Gene-Z board in the next few days.

Is it worth it to go for a Gen 3 for future proofing?
I will have to wait for a few days and add a bit of money.

Going to run my 2500k and a 560ti..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaufi*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm going to buy a Gene-Z board in the next few days.
> Is it worth it to go for a Gen 3 for future proofing?
> I will have to wait for a few days and add a bit of money.
> Going to run my 2500k and a 560ti..


As far as I knew no one had announced a release date or price point for the GEN3 GENE-Z68 MoBo as yet ?

If you somehow know it's only a few days away and a few dollars more than the gen2 ... then YEAH I'd say get the GEN3 to be safe, but will you need or use the GEN3 over a GEN2 ... I doubt it.

I don't think most people will see much benefit of a GEN3 for some time, and then most beneficial looked to be PCI-e SSD drives not Video Cards yet, maybe by the time AMD 8xxx / nVidia 7xx series cards come along that will change ? But I think for the next couple of years a GEN2 board will meet 99% of peoples needs, but I'm not the expert, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night so I dunno for 100% sure


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> As far as I knew no one had announced a release date or price point for the GEN3 GENE-Z68 MoBo as yet ?
> If you somehow know it's only a few days away and a few dollars more than the gen2 ... then YEAH I'd say get the GEN3 to be safe, but will you need or use the GEN3 over a GEN2 ... I doubt it.
> I don't think most people will see much benefit of a GEN3 for some time, and then most beneficial looked to be PCI-e SSD drives not Video Cards yet, maybe by the time AMD 8xxx / nVidia 7xx series cards come along that will change ? But I think for the next couple of years a GEN2 board will meet 99% of peoples needs, but I'm not the expert, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night so I dunno for 100% sure


Thanks for the reply.

A retailer in EU says they'll have them in stock 6th Dec.
Dont know if its true or not.

It's a bit more then a few dollars, 40-50$ Difference.

I also think that i will never use it, but i somehow feel that i should be buying into next gen technology.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaufi*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> A retailer in EU says they'll have them in stock 6th Dec.
> Dont know if its true or not.
> It's a bit more then a few dollars, 40-50$ Difference.
> I also think that i will never use it, but i somehow feel that i should be buying into next gen technology.


Interesting ... *THIS* is the *FIRST* I've read anywhere of a *DATE* and *PRICE* for the *GEN3 Gene-Z* ...

Hmmmmmmmm I don't know that I'd say an additional $50 would be worth it ? As I said I don't think most people are honestly going to be seeing benefits of PCI-e 3 for about another 2 to 3 years maybe and by that time would you be nearing the time to replace this MoBo again anyways ? Obviously I can't answer for YOU ... but IF it was me, I'd just stick with a Gen2 board and get building NOW


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> Thanks Scorpion49, I got one on the way.


Great! It works very well, be sure to post some pics when you get it in









Also, I tried closing the case and putting a 120mm on the back and 140 on the door, and the temps hover around 70*C. I'm going to have to put the motherboard under water I guess.


----------



## evilferret

Hey guys, get my system up and running but found a weird issue thats bothering me.

I turned off all the turn on by options off in bios but my mouse and keyboard still stay on (leds) after shutdown.

I can't seem to find any wake by lan options so I'm stumped.

Just live with the leds on my mouse/keyboard?

Thanks all.


----------



## snakemed

Cool, let us know what the impact is to your temps. Some have said that they don't think it will be significant, but if you changed your temps 15*C with the door and two fans, you have found an issues related to airflow, so maybe it will help. In any event, it will look great!









Thanks for the info on the airflow over the radiators, too. Love the water-cooled rigs you guys are building!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> ... I tried closing the case and putting a 120mm on the back and 140 on the door, and the temps hover around 70*C. I'm going to have to put the motherboard under water I guess.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hey guys, get my system up and running but found a weird issue thats bothering me.
> 
> I turned off all the turn on by options off in bios but my mouse and keyboard still stay on (leds) after shutdown.
> 
> I can't seem to find any wake by lan options so I'm stumped.
> 
> Just live with the leds on my mouse/keyboard?
> 
> Thanks all.


Check and see if the option in the BIOS is enabled for fast charging or whatever for USB devices. Mine did the same thing when it was enabled and they were plugged in to the top 2 ports or the front ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> Cool, let us know what the impact is to your temps. Some have said that they don't think it will be significant, but if you changed your temps 15*C with the door and two fans, you have found an issues related to airflow, so maybe it will help. In any event, it will look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the airflow over the radiators, too. Love the water-cooled rigs you guys are building!


I think I need to clarify what was going on. I originally noticed the problem at desktop when I was just browsing the web or something, because I had my fans set up to run at 40% when the system was idle. Apparently that small amount of airflow is not enough for the chipset/mosfet heatsinks.

Right now I just let the fans run 100% and the motherboard stays around 30*C, but it is too loud and I don't like it. 7x 2000rpm fans is loud, especially with high FPI radiators. When I'm gaming I don't notice it because of my headphones.

Reaching the temp of 70*C was with the fractal 140mm on the door at 100%, and an enermax magma on the back of the case as an intake also at 100%, but the radiator fans all at 40% again to see if I could quiet it down some. It did drop the temps about 15*C but I still do not feel like I want the motherboard to hang out at 70*C+ all the time unless I'm gaming and the fans kick up higher.


----------



## jdmfish

Are these boards still problematic/some-what problematic? I didn't care to go through all the pages (who would?), but I did go through about 12 pages.. Seems there is some common issues with this boards...

What's the general consensus?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

The general consensus is that 90% of the time the problematic/some-what problematic part has been *USER ERROR* *







*most of us *LOVE* the GENE-Z







and honestly you will not find a *BETTER* mATX board at twice the price. Many of the owners claim to have never had such an EASY build and/or stable board, there's the one or two people that seem to have issues but that's a very small minority and as I said usually amounts to user error in the end we find.

I will say I wish the support and feedback from ASUS was a little better ... as it seems like now that the *New X79* boards are out Raja, Mason and Brian are all so busy with the NEW STUFF they seem to have forgoten the *Z68* customers at the moment.







I guess that's the nature of the beast though ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Are these boards still problematic/some-what problematic? I didn't care to go through all the pages (who would?), but I did go through about 12 pages.. Seems there is some common issues with this boards...
> What's the general consensus?


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> First time here, but gotta say great informational thread! I used Rhialto's 3 easy step OC method to 4.6Ghz. I have an i5 2500k paired with Corsair Vengeance Blu 1600Mhz.
> At first I was at vcore 1.350 (showed 1.352) and my temps were max 83'C in RealTemp testing with $ilent's Overclocking Tips (Prime95). I usually idle at 42'C and I am using an Artic Cooling MX-4 on a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus (1 Fan, but will add another for push \ pull). I did notice that core 2 and 3 get higher temps than 1 and 4 for some odd reason, is that normal? Anyways, I bumped down the vcore to 1.305 (shows 1.304) and re-ran the Prime95 tests and still passed while my temps maxed out at 77'C (still think they are high). I have seen people with OC stay at about 1.3 volts, should I try lower? Thanks
> dja2k


I added the extra fan and my temps lowered to low 70'C readings. I am still at 4.6ghz at 1.305v vcore, but still don't know if that can go lower or if it matters since I am using Rhialto's 3 easy step OC with XMP profile. Here is a screen shot while testing.



dja2k


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I added the extra fan and my temps lowered to low 70'C readings. I am still at 4.6ghz at 1.305v vcore, but still don't know if that can go lower or if it matters since I am using Rhialto's 3 easy step OC with XMP profile.


70 is pretty good... Mine gets hotter if I run Linpack but Linpack is extreme so...

I don't know much about voltage... I would say 1.3 is pretty good if it can run stress tests for a few hours.


----------



## dja2k

Thanks!

Ran IntelBurn Test now and my temps did go up, but still passed all including "Maximum". Are those temps still acceptable? What is the lowest voltage that people have ran at 4.6Mhz, anyone know?



dja2k


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Just a quick question to you guys, how hot are your chipset and VRM heatsinks? Mine are so hot they will burn me if I touch them, which I accidentally found out a minute ago. I can't remember any of my other motherboard being that hot, not even when I ran X58.


Mine are not hot at all there warm but all chipsets are.
Nothing like my amd system which gave me a blister touching them.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Are these boards still problematic/some-what problematic? I didn't care to go through all the pages (who would?), but I did go through about 12 pages.. Seems there is some common issues with this boards...
> What's the general consensus?


I love mine








Would only trade it for the full size version and nothing else!


----------



## solar0987

Oh and heres pictures of it, almost done have to pick a tubing color cant decide between blue or white.And have to get the mb waterblock just for giggles and mainly looks. And a gfx card.


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Anyone here running GeiL memory? I purchased and will be running 32gbs of Geil memory as soon as my Gene-Z arrives. I am having a hard time deciding between an i5-2500K and i7-2600K. Any recommendations? Previous system was an i7-875K.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

GeIL memory hasn't been that popular and/or widely available in the USA, I think NewEgg only just now started recently carrying them, but if you check the Google Owners list I believe there was at least one person using it ?

As for the choice between the i5-2500K and i7-2600K it's really up to you and what your budget can afford, I bought the i7-2600K myself and it's about a 50/50 split between the Gene-Z owners, I think only 1 or maybe 2 people run some other CPU besides a i5-2500K or i7-2600K, so it's pretty well split down the middle. In retrospect I don't know that I NEEDED to really spend the extra $100 for the i7-2600K and most likely the i5-2500K would have been more than sufficient for my computer and gaming needs for some time, but in My case I wanted to do this ONE TIME and have it last me for the next 3 or 4 or 5 years if I can that out of this RIG before I have to replace and upgrade everything again, so I don't regret buying the better CPU, just saying I can see why so many optioned for the i5-2500K though, I think it's the better bang for the buck between the two.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Check and see if the option in the BIOS is enabled for fast charging or whatever for USB devices. Mine did the same thing when it was enabled and they were plugged in to the top 2 ports or the front ports.
> I think I need to clarify what was going on. I originally noticed the problem at desktop when I was just browsing the web or something, because I had my fans set up to run at 40% when the system was idle.


Blah didn't work.

Also should have mentioned my keyboard is ps2 not usb and it seems to have power even on shutdown.

I guess I'll just live with it.

Now to figure out with my h100 pump noise is normal. Its randomly develops noise that sounds like an old school floppy drive.

Edit:

So finally passed prime95 for 2 days so I know I'm stable. I just started some benches and realized Unigine Heaven uses the Intel HD 3000 over my GPU.

Do I need to install the Lucid software? I have the igpu render standyby and the other options on (defaults).

Also could anybody confirm that the JBmicron bios options only controls the esata? I'm trying to figure out what I can disable.

Thanks all.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Also could anybody confirm that the JBmicron bios options only controls the esata? I'm trying to figure out what I can disable.


Confirmed.


----------



## snakemed

I agree with LA_Kings_Fan.

Most of the "issues" people have found with the M4GZ have been "fixed" with some additional reading or a post or two to this club forum (or another that I follow) allowing for some learning about the board's features.

Post some questions with specifics and concerns and you will find someone can and will help you, too.









It is a great board generally, and even better when compared to other mATX boards. I don't think there is a better choice in the mATX category (Z68 anyway). On top of that, it is "cost effective" for an enthusist-level board, too.

For those that take the time to read the thread - I have read each page - there is a lot of information to simplify your build and component selection decision making. Rialto's 3-step overclocking process has been a big hit, too... so if you do take the time to read 15-20 percent of the posts, then I think you will decide that it is an easy decision and that even those of us that sound like typical "fan boys" might actually have a valid point of view!

If you aren't ready to buy a great mATX board and complete a build, then don't read another 20-30 page of posts because you will be "turned" to the Gene-Z by then!









Otherwise, just check out the links in the first post and you will be well informed...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Are these boards still problematic/some-what problematic? I didn't care to go through all the pages (who would?), but I did go through about 12 pages.. Seems there is some common issues with this boards...
> What's the general consensus?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> The general consensus is that 90% of the time the problematic/some-what problematic part has been *USER ERROR* *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *most of us *LOVE* the GENE-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and honestly you will not find a *BETTER* mATX board at twice the price. Many of the owners claim to have never had such an EASY build and/or stable board, there's the one or two people that seem to have issues but that's a very small minority and as I said usually amounts to user error in the end we find.
> 
> I will say I wish the support and feedback from ASUS was a little better ... as it seems like now that the *New X79* boards are out Raja, Mason and Brian are all so busy with the NEW STUFF they seem to have forgoten the *Z68* customers at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's the nature of the beast though ?


----------



## Avngl

Soon to be owner here









Built my system mid-end of September.

i5 2500K
Asus P8Z68-V
Leadtek Winfast GTX580 1.5GB DDR5
Corsair GS700 PSU
Coolermaster Silencio 550 Casing
Kingston 4GB DDR3 Value RAM * 2
Kingston ECC RAM 4GB DDR3 *2 (Salvaged from my Server)
Coolermaster Hyper 212+
Acer 15" monitor (Sold my Dell S2409W )

This was my first build as I was using a 5 year old ACER Aspire E500 system before this along side an Intel Atom N270 netbook. Decided that I needed a more powerful system and frankly, I wanted a hobby







so I got to building. Didn't really read much as I am more of a "Do it first without any prior reading, regret later" guy and well the system was running mighty fine!

Then I got to overclocking and did not like the temperatures of my cpu. Reseated my cpu along with the cooler a number of times and suddenly my motherboard wouldn't boot up. The Memory light was blinking and at first I thought that my RAM/s is/are faulty. Tried each one individually on 1 slot, and the computer would boot up just fine. Then used two of them and the computer ran fine as well. Added the third one, and no boot. Forth one and no boot. So in conclusion, both of the memory slots weren't working.

Took it to be RMA'd and the retailer had a look at the motherboard. and showed me that one of the cpu socket pin has bent . This is the cause of the RAM slot being faulty. Then he showed several "marks" on the motherboard as a sign of me screwing it too tight onto the casing. He said that Asus might not RMA this unit as its defined as "user's fault" but he did send it to Asus. Its been about 1 month 1 week now and I've yet to hear from them.









Anyways, Lesson Learnt. I sold off my GPU and Casing as I would start with another build.

Contacted a retailer and had him reserve some of these for me and i'll be collecting it somewhere next week.

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z68(Gen3)
Leadtek Winfast GTX 580 3GB (The MSI and EVGA variant are out of stock from a number of online retailers. The one sold offline are overpriced)
Noctua NH-D14
Silverstone TJ08-E
Corsair Force 3 90GB SSD

Will also be getting 2 monitors from Dell for my dual setup.

The U2412M and P2312H.

What do you guys think of my setup? Is it well optimized? Or could i do better?









Also, I've been reading since page 1. Currently I am at post #1280 of 4357.


----------



## SightUp

If I read your post correctly, you intend on purchasing another 580, is that correct? Seems like a waste when the new video cards, 7000 series, are right around the corner.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> If I read your post correctly, you intend on purchasing another 580, is that correct? Seems like a waste when the new video cards, 7000 series, are right around the corner.


I think AMD will come before nvidia again, but their high end seems like its not going to be released wth the lower end, kinda like what happen with 6850/6870, still is close, my guess seems more like march to june for something better than GTX580.


----------



## crossbone

Just arrived! (seems like i am one of the first to have the new gen3)








Sign me up please











This stuff is gonne get paired with the already waiting stuff, being:

i7-2700k
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 Red
ASUS GTX580 Direct CU II

Unfortunately i will not be able to build my new rig until tomorrow...


----------



## SightUp

In regards to GEN3, is the only difference PCI 3.0 ready? If so, it seems like a waste. By the time 3.0 cards are main stream, we will all have a new processor and motherboard anyways.


----------



## crossbone

Well it was the same price... so it didn't matter to me.

I would suppose it could also have some improvements that didn't make it to the non-gen3 pcb/uefi.

But i cannot confirm this as i lack the comparison.


----------



## Klaufi

Did a quick comparison between the two using the info from Asus's site.

I think i didn't leave anything out except that the software cd has some USB 3 boost software.

Hope they aren't removing the rear I/O Clr Cmos button, info was kinda fishy

*Edit*
Forgot to mention the /like on the 22nm support!


----------



## Pr0f1t

Hello all - Long time lurker, first time poster. I've got all the parts for my next build except the MB as I've been waiting since the announcement of the Gen3. I was surprised to see crossbone had his in hand. I'm still waiting to see one in the US. Anybody else seen or heard of any? Hopefully soon as the waiting is torture (self-induced, I know). I'll post pics & screens as it all finally comes together.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*YES* you are crossbone ... first OFFICAL Gene-Z *Gene3* owner of our group, congats







and welcome to the Owners List

Also would you mind telling us WHERE you purchased it from, and HOW MUCH $ ? Thanks








I'm sure Others would like to know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Just arrived! (seems like i am one of the first to have the new gen3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is gonne get paired with the already waiting stuff, being:
> i7-2700k
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 Red
> ASUS GTX580 Direct CU II
> Unfortunately i will not be able to build my new rig until tomorrow...


----------



## crossbone

Hey there. Thank's for the warm welcome 

I pre-ordered this 1 month ago from a german E-Tailer: CSV-Computer. That Time it was 154,99€. The non-gen3 was at the same price that time.

Oh, and concerning the clear cmos button. It's still there ;-)


----------



## Ghostie75

So I am a member of the club now too! It is my first computer build since an Athlon Thunderbird system in 2000.

I am having one odd issue, any time I install any new program on my system my Wacom Intuos3 tablet(usb) mouse freezes. Sometimes if I plug and unplug it will start sometimes only on reeboot.

Everything is stock at the moment, I used the drivers from the disk for the motherboard. Same bios too. Drivers are newest Wacom ones. Any ideas?


----------



## evilferret

What ahci drivers are you guys running?

I want to do one last reformat and wondering if I should stay with the MS AHCHI driver or the Intel RST driver?

Whats the difference? I don't plan to use the SSD caching.

Thanks all.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ Ghostie75

If you read through the early parts of the thread you'll see several people has issues early on with USB / Wireless Mice and Keyboards ... most of us just switched to a wired mouse/keyboard ... and while I can't recall off the top of my head, I do know there was a resolution, something like a driver issue or update of the USB controller or something ? or some setting in the BIOS that corrected it ... you'll have to go back and read about it ... somewhere in pages 50 through 150 I think


----------



## mrboonmee

On my Gene Z 2500K @ 3.6ghz, OCCT stops after 5 minutes with "CPUTIN High". It reads 127C.

Processor cores were 59C.

Maybe an error in the software?

Best to use something like Prime95?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got a LINK ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crossbone*
> 
> Hey there. Thank's for the warm welcome
> I pre-ordered this 1 month ago from a german E-Tailer: CSV-Computer. That Time it was 154,99€. The non-gen3 was at the same price that time.
> Oh, and concerning the clear cmos button. It's still there ;-)


This is the best I could find from our List on the Front Page ...

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=10652&tk=7&lk=2038&page=2#listingResult


----------



## Klaufi

Anyone here running a Noctua NH-D14 with 4 sticks of Vengeance Ram?

Wondering if it fits..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*It won't FIT ,* especially if you intend on running *DUAL* fans for a Push/Pull ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaufi*
> 
> Anyone here running a Noctua NH-D14 with 4 sticks of Vengeance Ram?
> Wondering if it fits..


I'm not running the *BIG MONSTER* Noctua NH-D14 ... but I am using the little Baby Noctua NH-U9B SE2 and 4 sticks of Vengeance Ram, and even THAT won't fit w/o a mod ...

 I had to remove the HeatSink off the Ram in Slot #1 ... though MAYBE if your CASE has more room you can adjust the FAN , or just use 1 fan ? ...










Another option is to get the G. SKILL RIPJAW X's ... they're a little lower profile than the Vengeance.










More info on RAM for your GENE-Z and Ram hieghts, etc.

*EDIT :* *Nope* ... I looked at Woschdsubbn's Rig ... even 1 fan won't fix it ... as you see the HeatSink of NH-D14 COOLER is OVER TOP of RAM Slot #1,

You need to either remove the heatsink off the RAM stick in Slot #1 like I did, or buy 1 stick of LP Vengeance, GOOD LUCK if it's RED, I'm still trying to find one 5 months later.


----------



## frpilot

dammit i just ordered this board from amazon a few days ago. i had no idea a gen 3 board was coming out soon.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

You WILL buy a ROG mobo, sith kitty has spoken....


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

And here I thought that was just a really small My Little Pony Sith ?









and *BTW *I THINK I got the CLUB SIG back to normal on the Front Page, after the darn OCN Huddler *cough*UPGRADE*cough*







? try it out *1ceTr0n*, I'd like to know if it works for sure, thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> You WILL buy a ROG mobo, sith kitty has spoken....


----------



## CL3P20

just got mine on Thursday... 1x session in on water.. 1x on DI so far.. looking good, CPU is pretty crap though.





will get some pics up in a bit..


----------



## iZihbO

Hello, I'm new here! =)

I got my gene-z a couple of days ago along with my i7 2700K.
I cool it off with a Corsair H100 running my cpu @ 29 degrees idle. I bought 16gb of Corsair Vengeance (Quad 1600mhz, CL9) memory with it.

My graphics card is an HD5970 (2-in-1 crossfire card) with this massive Arctic Cooler specifically made for it. Running my gpu also @ 29 degrees idle.

And here's what I'm dying to do... Overclock my cpu. I'm hoping to reach at least 4.4GHz - for which I should have proper cooling.

I've tried the "extreme OC profile" standard thing you can enable in the bios - which "works". However the onboard network card stops working when I use that profile. So there's not point in using it.
I think I should mention that I'm an OC-noob. I used to have an Asus P5E Deluxe with an Intel Q9550 2.83GHz cpu overclocked to 3.8GHz. This was very easy to do in the bios, simply raising the bus speed and touching nothing else.

The fancy bios of the gene-z is confusing me a little. I've tried to change the mutliplier and bus speed values - and not by alot obviously - and the computer refuses to boot, it turns itself off and back on again a few times and then tells me that I suck at overclocking =) I was hoping that it was just as easy and STABLE as it was on my P5E deluxe, which never let me down.
I have managed to do ONE thing though -- Adjust my memory to 1600mhz instead of 1333mhz which was default for some reason beyond me. 1600mhz is the speed of my ram, yet my motherboard downclocks it to 1333...??

Perhaps someone could shed some light on this for me, or maybe even guide me through on what exactly I need to adjust to overclock properly.

Thanks for your time.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm using a Chieftec 750W powersupply. Too small?


----------



## Aliff

Please check out first post for Overclocking Guide. There also many useful guides there. I learn quite a lot from them.

Actually this motherboard is very easy to overclock.


----------



## dcyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here! =)
> I got my gene-z a couple of days ago along with my i7 2700K.
> I cool it off with a Corsair H100 running my cpu @ 29 degrees idle. I bought 16gb of Corsair Vengeance (Quad 1600mhz, CL9) memory with it.
> My graphics card is an HD5970 (2-in-1 crossfire card) with this massive Arctic Cooler specifically made for it. Running my gpu also @ 29 degrees idle.
> And here's what I'm dying to do... Overclock my cpu. I'm hoping to reach at least 4.4GHz - for which I should have proper cooling.
> I've tried the "extreme OC profile" standard thing you can enable in the bios - which "works". However the onboard network card stops working when I use that profile. So there's not point in using it.
> I think I should mention that I'm an OC-noob. I used to have an Asus P5E Deluxe with an Intel Q9550 2.83GHz cpu overclocked to 3.8GHz. This was very easy to do in the bios, simply raising the bus speed and touching nothing else.
> The fancy bios of the gene-z is confusing me a little. I've tried to change the mutliplier and bus speed values - and not by alot obviously - and the computer refuses to boot, it turns itself off and back on again a few times and then tells me that I suck at overclocking =) I was hoping that it was just as easy and STABLE as it was on my P5E deluxe, which never let me down.
> I have managed to do ONE thing though -- Adjust my memory to 1600mhz instead of 1333mhz which was default for some reason beyond me. 1600mhz is the speed of my ram, yet my motherboard downclocks it to 1333...??
> Perhaps someone could shed some light on this for me, or maybe even guide me through on what exactly I need to adjust to overclock properly.
> Thanks for your time.
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I'm using a Chieftec 750W powersupply. Too small?


Where did you order the 2700k from? And is it still available? I'm looking to upgrade to that from my current cpu. I've already bought the maximus iv gene z, now waiting on either 2700k becoming available or a good deal on the 2600k

Thanks.


----------



## crossbone

Oo Went up in price since i ordered it...

http://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A%20G11213076

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Got a LINK ?
> 
> This is the best I could find from our List on the Front Page ...
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/listing.html?navId=10652&tk=7&lk=2038&page=2#listingResult


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcyli*
> 
> Where did you order the 2700k from? And is it still available? I'm looking to upgrade to that from my current cpu. I've already bought the maximus iv gene z, now waiting on either 2700k becoming available or a good deal on the 2600k
> Thanks.


I live in Norway, so... You're gonna have a problem there =P

www.dustinhome.no if you're curious. Direct url.


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Please check out first post for Overclocking Guide. There also many useful guides there. I learn quite a lot from them.
> Actually this motherboard is very easy to overclock.


Thanks







Yes it's easy when you know how, I'm a total newb...

So...

Rhialto's 3 step Guide to OverClocking = How did I OC? CPU Level Up = 4.6 | Internal PLL Overvoltage = Disable | Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.

This is it? 
Gonna go try that immediately.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's easy when you know how, I'm a total newb...
> So...
> Rhialto's 3 step Guide to OverClocking = How did I OC? CPU Level Up = 4.6 | Internal PLL Overvoltage = Disable | Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.
> This is it?
> Gonna go try that immediately.


Yes.. as easy as that..


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Yes.. as easy as that..


Wonderful, 4.6ghz in just 3 clicks... Amazing =)

It was silly of me not to read through the original (1st) post... So thanks for reminding me, +1!


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Best place to get i5-2500K, i7-2600K or i7-2700K is Microcenter. No one else can match their price on cpu's.


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> I live in Norway, so... You're gonna have a problem there =P
> www.dustinhome.no if you're curious. Direct url.


Why do you live in Norway??


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frpilot*
> 
> dammit i just ordered this board from amazon a few days ago. i had no idea a gen 3 board was coming out soon.


No need for remorse. Save your money. Can you name a single PCIe 3.0 item that is currently available?? Besides it will be buggy until everything settles out. By then there will be additional cpu's, motherboards, video cards, sound cards, etc. available making a new build necessary. Let the games begin.


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lieutenant Dan*
> 
> Why do you live in Norway??


Because my gf made me... Stupid girls...


----------



## Atheus

Hi! This is my first post here. I discovered this thread as I was sizing up parts for my new rig a few weeks ago, figured I'd jump in here too!

Here's a pic of my new baby:


My question is this - overall this system is running very well, is perfectly stable running prime95 all day but for one thing - it sometimes likes to bluescreen when I boot with a STOP: 0x00000F4 error. At first it was only when resuming from sleep, but lately it can happen from a fresh boot as well. I've been fishing around for answers and saw a few people here talking about similar problems, but haven't come up with the right fix so far. I suspect it may have something to do with the OCZ Vertex 3 SSD, but haven't had a spare drive easily accessible to test that theory for the moment. At any rate, is there someone here who has this same problem, or maybe someone who has the same or similar hardware who doesn't have this problem?

What I've done so far is swap the SATA cables, cleared CMOS, removed the overclock from cpu and memory, booted with individual ram sticks instead of all 4 (this seemed to make it worse... I tried 2 of the 4 sticks solo in various dimm slot positions before I got tired of rebooting to bluescreens), ran memtest86 for 45 mins or so with all 4 sticks in (no problems there). This evening I'm going to dig out an old WD Raptor 74GB HDD and install Windows on that to see if it's any different. Any pointers would be very helpful!

*Edit*: Just finished installing windows on the WD Raptor 74GB and after sending it to sleep or full reboot about 12x not a single crash, so that's got me looking really hard at this Vertex 3 120GB and the SATA III ports...

Also I just now noticed something after switching back to the Vertex 3 SSD and rebooting a few times... sometimes it crashes while sending it TO sleep rather than booting or resuming FROM sleep.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaufi*
> 
> Anyone here running a Noctua NH-D14 with 4 sticks of Vengeance Ram?
> Wondering if it fits..


You'll see I trimmed [with good pair of tin snips] my full sized Vengeance's .

Works just fine and temps are way below anything to be concerned with

You can see the shiny cut marks along the cut part of mem sticks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hey *ChesterCat* ...

I think I notice a *Sapphire HD-6950 /or 70 TOXIC edition card* in that rig pic ?









Did you get rid of the Galaxy GTX-580 ... and IF it is a *TOXIC* then why aren't you in My Club ?







*SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950/70 Owners Club*









it's where all us COOL kids w/ *TOXIC's* hang out


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Hey *ChesterCat* ...
> I think I notice a *Sapphire HD-6950 /or 70 TOXIC edition card* in that rig pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get rid of the Galaxy GTX-580 ... and IF it is a *TOXIC* then why aren't you in My Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950/70 Owners Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's where all us COOL kids w/ *TOXIC's* hang out


You got good eyes. That shot was taken immediatly after assembly and after test firing my CPU fan "setup"
The 6950 got its butt kicked right back to newegg [noise foul]
The galaxy's in place, doing its job ,and NOT makin' any noise.


----------



## Supra2jz

Thinking about getting this board just bought a MSi Z68A-GD65 (G3) this board is so picky I'm getting sick of it fast. Anyone know if the Asus Maximus Gene-Z works great with a Razer BlackWidow ultimate, like can it boot into BIOS with it. Also will a R.A.T 7 work with the UEFI BIOS? Any info about that would be great. Right now I'm having to plug in my old Razer Lycosa just to get into BIOS, and had to go out and buy a new mouse because my Steelseries XAI was making my Z68-GD65 (G3) take 6 mins to boot up.


----------



## Bonnyd

Atheus, nice rig! Excellent cable management. Are you using the lattest BIOS? I was having resume from sleep issues with my Vertex 2 but the latest BIOS fixed it.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> Atheus, nice rig! Excellent cable management. Are you using the lattest BIOS? I was having resume from sleep issues with my Vertex 2 but the latest BIOS fixed it.


Thanks! I'm definitely loving the way this thing looks inside and out haha!

I haven't changed the BIOS since I got it and did see it's not the most recent one but just one step before. I didn't update because the only change they documented in the newer one was support for the new Ivy Bridge CPUs which aren't publicly available yet, though maybe there were some undocumented steps I'm missing out on too. I just tried switching to the Intel RST 10.8 drivers based on some info in the OCZ forums and wound up rebooting twice in the process of installing them without any crashes, so we'll see if that makes a difference after a series of reboots hunting for a crash, but if I do hit one I'll definitely go ahead and grab the new BIOS too. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Avngl

Guys,

Just collected some stuff today











*In Picture:*

Asus Maximus IV Gene-z / GEN3 (For those who are wondering, the X-FI sticker is present. Should get a boost in sound quality with the addition of the sticker )
Noctua NH-D14
TP-LINK Wireless Lite N USB adapter
Corsair Force GT 3 120GB SSD
Leadtek Winfast GTX 580 3GB
SilverStone TJ08-E

*Not Pictured (Already waiting for me at my parent's place):*

Core i5 2500K
2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 Value Ram
2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 ECC Server Ram (Salvaged from my previous server, but worked in my P8Z68V mobo)
Samsung F3 1TB HDD
4 X Artic F12 PWM fans (Salvaged from my previous build)

*To Arrive Soon:*

Dell U2412M
Dell U2312HM

I'll be going home this Wednesday and will start building then. I shall post pictures if you guys want. I ordered the monitors today, and since i'm using a different bank to transfer the funds, they'll take 1 - 2 days to process. Then the delivery would take up to 5 days. Just keeping my fingers crossed to get it by the end of this week.

My last day of work (Resigned) is on the 6th of December. I'll be going off to college to continue my Degree studies early next year. I am 22 in case anyone is wondering









*Add me to the list/club please.


----------



## Blindsay

Still working on mine so ill update later when im done


----------



## IronAge

I have received a new Beta Bios Version 1001 for the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (non Gen3)

Since it may probably fix problems with postscreen display and USB connectivity after restarting Windows 7 i want so share this with you.

http://ul.to/i0rzsocv

Disclaimer: try at your own risk as always.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Yep* ... via use of Fan Expert in the Asus Suite II software, or Q-Fan in the BIOS you don't even need 4 pin PWM fans you can use standard 3 pin fans, *it controls & monitors ALL FIVE fan headers individually*


How are you guys getting independent fan speed control on all of the headers?

In Fan Xpert, there is only the option to adjust the CPU fan speed (for the 2 CPU headers) and the SYS fan speed (for the 3 sys fan headers). There is no option to control the 2 CPU fans separately or the 3 system fans separately, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Guys,
> Just collected some stuff today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In Picture:*
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-z / GEN3 (For those who are wondering, the X-FI sticker is present. Should get a boost in sound quality with the addition of the sticker )
> Noctua NH-D14
> TP-LINK Wireless Lite N USB adapter
> Corsair Force GT 3 120GB SSD
> Leadtek Winfast GTX 580 3GB
> SilverStone TJ08-E
> *Not Pictured (Already waiting for me at my parent's place):*
> Core i5 2500K
> 2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 Value Ram
> 2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 ECC Server Ram (Salvaged from my previous server, but worked in my P8Z68V mobo)
> Samsung F3 1TB HDD
> 4 X Artic F12 PWM fans (Salvaged from my previous build)
> *To Arrive Soon:*
> Dell U2412M
> Dell U2312HM
> I'll be going home this Wednesday and will start building then. I shall post pictures if you guys want. I ordered the monitors today, and since i'm using a different bank to transfer the funds, they'll take 1 - 2 days to process. Then the delivery would take up to 5 days. Just keeping my fingers crossed to get it by the end of this week.
> My last day of work (Resigned) is on the 6th of December. I'll be going off to college to continue my Degree studies early next year. I am 22 in case anyone is wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Add me to the list/club please.


Good times! Looks like it'll be a pretty strong system. Is it just me, or is that Noctua CPU cooler box competing for size with your motherboard box? What a beast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Still working on mine so ill update later when im done
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


This system really has the feel of looking under the hood of an automobile with those huge radiators, plumbing and the way the motherboard sits. Pretty sweet looking rig.


----------



## alastairb

ordered my system based on this board earlier today







looking forward to it arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> Good times! Looks like it'll be a pretty strong system. Is it just me, or is that Noctua CPU cooler box competing for size with your motherboard box? What a beast.
> This system really has the feel of looking under the hood of an automobile with those huge radiators, plumbing and the way the motherboard sits. Pretty sweet looking rig.


Good times indeed. My last computer was an Acer Aspire E500 which lasted me for about 4 / 5 years and I am hoping that this build would last (not be outdated but whoamikidding) in 3 years.

The box is huge but you should see the cooler in person when its placed beside the board or on top of it. Pictures does it no justice. The size of the cooler is quite intimidating in real life.


----------



## WiZARD7

I would like to upgrade my PC, one alternative for mobo is the Maximus IV GENE-Z GEN3, the other is P8Z68-V GEN3. Does anybody have any experience with both? Is there considerable difference in overclock results? Or what is the advantage for MIVG?

(2500k + Noctua NH-D14)


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiZARD7*
> 
> I would like to upgrade my PC, one alternative for mobo is the Maximus IV GENE-Z GEN3, the other is P8Z68-V GEN3. Does anybody have any experience with both? Is there considerable difference in overclock results? Or what is the advantage for MIVG?
> 
> (2500k + Noctua NH-D14)


You will be able to get a similar overclock on both if you have a good chip. I have the MIVG-Z, and my friend has the P8Z68-V. We can both hit around 5 GHz max. Both boards have a strong VRM design.

The MIVG-Z is smaller, but the P8Z68 has a better layout for SLI/Crossfire with an extra slot between the 2 cards for better airflow. So it really depends on what you want. The MIVG-Z also has some nice features geared towards overclocking, such as voltage monitoring points and a CMOS reset button on the rear I/O panel so you don't have to open up your case to reset CMOS. If you are planning to use onboard video, the MIVG-Z only has an HDMI port on the back, so you will need to use an HDMI-->DVI adapter for most monitors. The P8Z68-V has DVI+HDMI+VGA out on the back.

If you want to do a smaller build, though, then there is no question...MIVG-Z wins easily. Pair it with a small case like the Lian Li PC-V354 and you'll have a very powerful yet compact build.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> Good times! Looks like it'll be a pretty strong system. Is it just me, or is that Noctua CPU cooler box competing for size with your motherboard box? What a beast.
> This system really has the feel of looking under the hood of an automobile with those huge radiators, plumbing and the way the motherboard sits. Pretty sweet looking rig.


thanks, yeah i got that a lot its pretty funny to see the huge video cards and the big compression fittings/tubing and then some little micro atx board lol.

A lot of people seem to comment on my rigs and that it reminds them of under the hood of a car

should have it finished later this week


----------



## CL3P20

great mobo.. easy boot 104bclk with minimal voltage adjustments.. and +2200mhz RAM.. just working on pushing past 5.2ghz on my 2600k now. [still have all skew settings on auto]

*for overclocking CPU above 5ghz, i recommend setting switching freq for CPU VRM's between 400-450khz.. and using +150% OCP settings.


----------



## kao1

Hello all... first post. Please put me down as an official owner. Now, only if my SSD and Noctua cooler will arrive in the mail (hopefully tomorrow *fingers crossed*) - I can begin my upgrade...

Everything will be housed in a Lian Li v354 (silver) with a Zotac 570 AMP! to go with the Gigabyte GTX570OC in SLI.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Wow ... a nice influx of new owners, with some nice looking builds ... guess those Black Friday computer deals paid off for some










Welcome to all the new members ... I'll try to get you all added to the GOOGLE OWNERS LIST ASAP ...

It's helps if you guys have your RIG specs listed in your SIG PROFILE ... click here to add = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Also once you have your RIG together please post and/or PM me a CPU-Z validation if you would be so kind







helps keep things "Official" as it were.

Please take a look through the *FRONT PAGE* ... and click on all the various *SPOILER DROP DOWNS*, there's a LOT of information and useful advice and tips for gaining the most out of your GENE-Z.

*WELCOME* again, and congrats on your new ASUS RoG MAXIMUS IV Gene-Z68 motherboards


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kao1*
> 
> Everything will be housed in a Lian Li v354 (silver) with a Zotac 570 AMP! to go with the Gigabyte GTX570OC in SLI.


Can't wait to see how it goes... I tried a single 560 Ti and had to return it because of fan noise when on load. I was told it could have been the case but I tested with it open and it was not better.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> How are you guys getting independent fan speed control on all of the headers?


I fought with the software.....but surrender'd to hardware = mucho easier !

Cheapo fan controller from NZXT works just fine , and ships with perfect lengths of cable
An excellent controller for the money


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> I have received a new Beta Bios Version 1001 for the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (non Gen3)
> Since it may probably fix problems with postscreen display and USB connectivity after restarting Windows 7 i want so share this with you.
> http://ul.to/i0rzsocv
> Disclaimer: try at your own risk as always.


1001 beta ?????

ta source n'est pas sur

ATTENTION : Fou:


----------



## IronAge

I have flashed 1001 and it works ... at least a little better than 0902.

The Bios has been provided by sb working for Asus support.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> I have flashed 1001 and it works ... at least a little better than 0902.


What would you qualify as a little better? You had a problem and 1001 fixed it?


----------



## IronAge

Yeah recognition of mouse and keyboard within UEFI after restarting from Windows 7 for instance.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Da sexy new headphones and Asus's ROG color scheme is super sexy if I do say so myself


----------



## toyz72

i'm having some temp issues with my cpu. i'm thinking about ordering a mugen 3 for my gene-z z68. does anyone if this will clear my ram and mobo heatsinks without any issues? i'm pretty sure this cooler is smaller than the mugen 2. any help would be great. thx


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

What cooling do you actually HAVE ? your Google Listing said you have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+, your RIG Sig says Noctua and your Avatar Pic shows a Corsair Hydro Kit ? and now you want a Scythe Mugen3 ?









According to the Google Owners List there's two people using the Mugen, 1 the mugen1 and 1 the mugen2 ... not sure what the size difference is for the mugen3 ? but you can probably estimate it based off that info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'm having some temp issues with my cpu. i'm thinking about ordering a mugen 3 for my gene-z z68. does anyone if this will clear my ram and mobo heatsinks without any issues? i'm pretty sure this cooler is smaller than the mugen 2. any help would be great. thx


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> I have received a new Beta Bios Version 1001 for the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (non Gen3)
> Since it may probably fix problems with postscreen display and USB connectivity after restarting Windows 7 i want so share this with you.
> http://ul.to/i0rzsocv
> Disclaimer: try at your own risk as always.


Can you upload somewhere else,I am unable to dl.
Thanks.


----------



## stasio

OK,downloaded.
BIOS is dated 19.October 2011.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> What cooling do you actually HAVE ? your Google Listing said you have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+, your RIG Sig says Noctua and your Avatar Pic shows a Corsair Hydro Kit ? and now you want a Scythe Mugen3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Google Owners List there's two people using the Mugen, 1 the mugen1 and 1 the mugen2 ... not sure what the size difference is for the mugen3 ? but you can probably estimate it based off that info.


i have this cooler at the moment in a arc mini
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019

i did read though the users on page 1 to see if this cooler was listed. i also seen 2 users have the mugens ,but none list the mugen 3.l was hoping someone might be able to confirm it.
google listing...really?
i'll put a smiley face in my avatar so you'll be less confused on my question next time
thx for the reply


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

My cooler is currently full of BUD Light. Sorry, no photo.


----------



## D Core

update bios 0208 to bios 1001, my pc no sound.help


----------



## m.oreilly

go back and double check your bios settings for audio, as settings usually are reset back to stock after flashing


----------



## m.oreilly

by the way, what orom does the 1001 have?


----------



## D Core

First time i update bios 0208 to bios 0902 my system not stabill.i downgrade to 0208 again using amiflash,but i can not overclock,stuck at 3,4 (i use i7 2600k,16 gb ram corsair vegiance,gtx 570 SC,AX 850,SSD 128 gb,2 TB HDD),righ now i flash again to bios 1001 stabil OC to 4,8.But my pc no sound.let me check audio bios seting,thanks buddy,appreciate for your help.


----------



## Avngl

Please add me to the list.

Here is my build:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Your Google Owners Listing is Updated *Avngl







*

==========

*toyz72 ...* no need to get sarcastic about it







, I'm trying to help ... and I was trying to see what you had as to why you thought you needed More*/*Better cooling maybe ? that said would the Mugen3 120mm provide that much of an improvement over the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm ? What Temps are you getting ? and what program are you using to read those temps ? the Asus AI suite program to read temps has been know to give some false readings especially if you have other temps programs installed it creates conflicts with the readings.


----------



## VRFour

Are there any rumors about when US retailers will get the GEN3 in stock? Or pricing?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Not really ... last rummor was supposedly OUT and on store shelves by BLACK FRIDAY ... well I guess in the UK/Europe they did, but not here in the USA.

And now there's *THIS *- http://www.techpowerup.com/156365/ASUS-Rampage-IV-Gene-Detailed.html

   








so the Maximus IV Gene-Z ain't going to be the *ONLY* mATX board worthy of consideration anymore !

http://en.expreview.com/2011/12/08/asus-micro-atx-rampage-iv-gene-motherboard-debutes/19404.html

However, the pricing is not revealed, Rampage IV GENE is supposed to *launch in January, 2012*.

http://www.guru3d.com/news/asus-microatx-rampage-iv-gene/


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'm having some temp issues with my cpu. i'm thinking about ordering a mugen 3 for my gene-z z68. does anyone if this will clear my ram and mobo heatsinks without any issues? i'm pretty sure this cooler is smaller than the mugen 2. any help would be great. thx


I have the Mugen 3 and it's a tight fit, only the 2 red RAM slots will work for me, I have 2 x 4gb. I can post a pic if that helps.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> I have the Mugen 3 and it's a tight fit, only the 2 red RAM slots will work for me, I have 2 x 4gb. I can post a pic if that helps.


i would like to see it. what kind of ram do you use?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Your Google Owners Listing is Updated _*Avngl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> ==========
> 
> _*toyz72 ...*_ no need to get sarcastic about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm trying to help ... and I was trying to see what you had as to why you thought you needed More*/*Better cooling maybe ? that said would the Mugen3 120mm provide that much of an improvement over the Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm ? What Temps are you getting ? and what program are you using to read those temps ? the Asus AI suite program to read temps has been know to give some false readings especially if you have other temps programs installed it creates conflicts with the readings.


sorry, i've been really irritated with this cooling issue. i really need a good solution for a tower cooler that won't interfer with me ram and comes with in the $50 mark. i have two cores running at 28c,29c, then two run at 35c and 43c. no matter what i try, i can't get them to level out alittle better. i just really need some suggestions on some coolers that won't interfer with my ram,or to wide that it hits my video card.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*toyz72 ...* no worries about it ... but dude those temps look fine ? in fact the 28 c& 29c maybe cooler than MOST on AIR ?

I think most are running like mid 30's to low 40's ? ... so it looks like that Noctua is working out just fine









Again maybe it's the *software* you're using to read the temps ?


----------



## toyz72

im using hwmonitor at the moment, but maybe i need to try something else? i also am running all noctua fans,four nf-p12's. maybe i should just look into higher cfm fans for the case itself? i switched from amd and ati to intel and nvidia. i must say this stuff run's alot hotter than amd side. taking me some getting use to.


----------



## mrboonmee

couple pics


----------



## ChesterCat

OOOOOPS....... I think










Over the years, I've always used the mem slot closest to CPU as primary slot
to use, for one stick installs and 2 stick

Tonight....for some reason, I was noticing others having their [2] sticks in the
other 2 slots [oppisite of what I did]. *I'm using A1 - B1*

So I drag out the manual.......of course i've got mine in what might be considered,
the wrong 2 slots. [using the drawing above]

Everything seems to be functioning well and not experiencing any issues.

Can I leave those sticks where they are ?
Any "real world" reason to move um ?

Don't laugh, Ya'll....................you'll be 60 too one day


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> At least you have an option, if you are pleased with how the slipstreams pwm perform on the cpu header, my suggestion goes toward using an extension, you wont overload the cpu mobo fan header because this extension uses 4pin molex to draw the power directly from the PSU, just uses the pwm and rpm singal from the mobo to regulate the fans, this way you can connect the extra 2 frontal slipstreams and still be able to manage all according to the cpu temps (you could even connect up to 5 fan in the future if you cooling need increases), Akasa SMART PWM Fan Cable Adapter - Black Braiding for 5 Fans, all cables are sleeved and how the geneZ is, the cpu headers are on the top so you can easily route them where the 8pin power comes and hide them on the back of the case.
> The best solution would be that Asus releases a new bios and removes the 60% restriction or lowers it to 20 or 30%, but in the mean time i think for $8 the akasa fan splitter will allow you to use the all your fans at lower rpm than 1000rpm restriction you currently have and you don't need to spend on new fans or new mobo, and all fans will still be dynamic behaving the same and according to the CPU temps.


User mode with Fan Xpert+ allows 40% which is fine for me. about 700 RPM - more or less silent at idle.

Strange the very latest version of Fan Xpert+ has the test for Chassis fans grayed out again, last version would let me test, even tho it didn't really work. Using Fan Xpert 1.01.09 right now, BIOS 902, have not installed 1001 yet.

Does not seem possible to get 40% with just BIOS settings, only with the software.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

LOL ... Well I'm getting closer, just passed 43 last month, so 60 will come sooner than I want I'm sure.







some days I already feel older than that.

As for your MEMORY SLOT question, I guess if your not having issues, why bother ? but THAT issue plus the cheap price is why some of use just said F' it and filled up on *16*MB









But I think you're FINE as long as your RED/RED or BLACK/BLACK ... just don't do RED/BLACK or BLACK/RED and you should be OK.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> Don't laugh, Ya'll....................you'll be 60 too one day


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Your Google Owners Listing is Updated _*Avngl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Thank you. The ASUS Rampage IV Gene that you posted, certainly looks like a beast! WoW indeed! Its nice how gaming MATX boards are evolving and being introduced to the mass market.









Edit: I added the club link to my signature (Copied the code from the front page) however there seems to be no formating to my signature. It looks quite plain.


----------



## D Core

Update BIOS 0902 (update nov 01,2011),as Official BIOS,its AWESOME,i got no problem anymore....


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D Core*
> 
> Update BIOS 0902 (update nov 01,2011),as Official BIOS,its AWESOME,i got no problem anymore....


What problem are you having before?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im using hwmonitor at the moment, but maybe i need to try something else? i also am running all noctua fans,four nf-p12's. maybe i should just look into higher cfm fans for the case itself? i switched from amd and ati to intel and nvidia. i must say this stuff run's alot hotter than amd side. taking me some getting use to.


Why not run one of the close looped water coolers like the corsair h60. I'm running the Coolit ECO closed looped water cooler and it keeps my temps in the mid to low 20's. To bad the Coolit system isn't on sale anymore on NCIX or I would have linked you. I picked it up 29.99, so I would just check occasionally and you might find it on sale.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*I KNOW* ... welcome to the NEW and *cough**IMPROVED**cough* OCN







...







yawn ... that's the way *THEY* want it, no color or formatting in Sig's no more.

You COULD add the lil Devil Icon ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> Edit: I added the club link to my signature (Copied the code from the front page) however there seems to be no formating to my signature. *It looks quite plain*.


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Well, spent the day putting together my new build. Have not run any benchmarks yet. The new GeIL EVO Corsa memory modules I got from Newegg are working great so far. I have 4x8GB sticks of 1333 currently running at 1600. The Asus Gene booted up on the first try. I double checked all my connections BEFORE powering up. Motherboard recognized all 32GB of memory on the first boot to my surprise. FWIW ram and cpu are 7.8, graphics 7.7 and soon to be replaced first gen sata II ssd 7.1 on WEI. CPU is a 2600K (not yet OC'ed). Graphics is a single 560 Ti. Cooling is a Noctua C-14. PS is 750 watts. Lian-Li case with 3-120mm and 2-140mm fans on a Scythe fan controller.


----------



## ChesterCat

Any "old timer" will tell you , no need to be messing with new Bio's, unless somthings truly broke or not operating correctly. Many a device has taken a dump cause of ill-written software.(firmware bios)
I always like to sit back a couple months.......and see if there are any casualties. Then you deff
need to reed the release notes to see if any of the updates pertain to you.


----------



## evilferret

Anybody else have HWmonitor showing jumpy fan rpm readings?

All other readings seem normal aside fan rpm. The readings spike and fan rpm sensors see fans I disabled pop up in HWmonitor.

Anybody else having this? Am I worrying for nothing?

Happens in both 403 and 902.

Thanks all.

Loving this board so far. Heck loving Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Avngl

To the guys, who have overclocked (Without the use of Automatic OC) what is your template like?

I read Raja's guide, but i am still alittle lost in terms of what is to be changed and not to be changed.

So, if you could post your template, it would be really good. I know not all Cpu's are the same but having a guide would be a nice stepping stone.

Hope I'm not asking too much


----------



## johnnyw

I would be interested about templates too just to see all basics you need to tweak with this board, uefi in this is a lot more complex than in P8P67 Pro i used before so in overall no idea what i should do with loads of settings.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I would be interested about templates too just to see all basics you need to tweak with this board, uefi in this is a lot more complex than in P8P67 Pro i used before so in overall no idea what i should do with loads of settings.


Exactly. My previous board P8Z68-V didn't have as many options as this current board. I guess it's an enthusiast level board so the options must be more i guess.

Edit: Followed settings for Maximus IV Extreme over at Asus ROG's forum and i managed to get to windows on 4.8 GHz.









Using the Vcore as provided on the post. Running Prime 95 (Small FFT) now. See if it BSOD on me









If it doesn't and my system is stable, I'll try lowering the vcore. At the moment its at 1.415.

How long should I run Prime 95 for?

Edit:

Running Fine

@ 26 minutes in with temps @ 69C 74C 76C 72C

@ 47 minutes in with temps @ 68C 74C 75C 71C

@ 1 Hr 21 minutes in with temps @ 68C 73C 75C 69C

@ 2 HR in with temps @ 67C 73C 76C 71C


----------



## johnnyw

How about igpu, is there any way to disable that? Just wondering how it actually works while overcloking, does overcloking cpu overvolt igpu too when its settings are leaved to auto?


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> How about igpu, is there any way to disable that? Just wondering how it actually works while overcloking, does overcloking cpu overvolt igpu too when its settings are leaved to auto?


I would like to disable IGPU as well if I could to save on some heat / power use. Not sure if its worth it or not though? I'll look into the bios later as I'm still running Prime95. I think when you're overclocking, it'll not touch the igpu settings.


----------



## johnnyw

These are settings i have now. If someone bother to take a look if there is something badly wrong or are those ok. I dididnt find any setting to disable igpu evne tho i did look pretty much all stuff in uefi









Extreme tweaker main:





CPU Performance settings:



DIGI+ VRM:


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> These are settings i have now. If someone bother to take a look if there is something badly wrong or are those ok. I dididnt find any setting to disable igpu evne tho i did look pretty much all stuff in uefi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme tweaker main:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Performance settings:
> 
> DIGI+ VRM:


Why Offset?

Try my settings:-

So far It has been stable for about 4 hours now.

1.Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
2.Turbo ratio control = By number Of cores (Unadjustable in OS **Can choose the adjustable option as well)
3.Put 48 for all cores (Multiplier)
4.Internal PLL = Enabled (select it if windows doesn't start for you ** I haven't tried with it disabled)
5.Load Line Calibration = 75%
6. VRM Fixed Frequency = 350
7. VCore Phase Control = Extreme
8. Digi + VRM = Extreme
9. Cpu Voltage = Manual
10. Try using 1.415 as the base voltage. If BSOD, then try 1.425. If after benching and your'e stable, then try going lower until you BSOD.

Hope this helps. This is what i've gathered from the videos of Maximus IV Extreme-Z and forum posting. The names might be alittle different but it'll not be hard to locate.









Edit: Its been over 4 hours and no crash. I know its too soon, but without the AC turned on, this thing is making my room warm. LOL

Will try SuperPi now and then lower the Vcore until I bsod.


----------



## alastairb

the Asus AI Suit give me CPU temperatures which are about 8-10 degrees different to RealTemp, any ideas which are more likely to be correct?


----------



## Avngl

SuperPI done. Might not be as optimized as I had a few stuff running in the background but :



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> the Asus AI Suit give me CPU temperatures which are about 8-10 degrees different to RealTemp, any ideas which are more likely to be correct?


Sometimes you'd see high temperatures on the UEFI bios menu as well. I noticed that with the P8Z68-V board. This one seems to be normal.

Anyways, for temperatures, I would trust an external program which is speedfan and hwmonitor.

Edit:

*Changed the Vcore to 1.400

Running Prime95 (SmallFFT) @ 4.8Ghz

15 Minutes in @ 65C 67C 70C 66C @ Ambient Temperature 29C - 30 C (Based on Motherboard's temperature)*


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Why Offset?


I want cpu to run lower voltage/clocks at idle for 24/7 oc which this will be. For bench clocks i could use settings like you have but my PC is turned on pretty much all day so there is no point to run it at full blast when its not needed.

P95 runned now bit over hour with those settings i had in above post and load voltage is 1.256-1.264v. Max temps so far @ 51C 53C 56C 54C


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I want cpu to run lower voltage/clocks at idle for 24/7 oc which this will be. For bench clocks i could use settings like you have but my PC is turned on pretty much all day so there is no point to run it at full blast when its not needed.
> P95 runned now bit over hour with those settings i had in above post and load voltage is 1.256-1.264v. Max temps so far @ 51C 53C 56C 54C


Whats your multiplier?

P95 Running @ 45 minutes @ 66C 71C 72C 67C @ ambient Temperature 31C (Based on Motherboard's temperature)

Edit:
An hour has passed. Will lower the voltage and try now.

Edit:

Lowered the Vcore to 1.380 (I know i should not be lowering it by a margin this large, but i need to find a starting point of BSOD so i could start from there)


----------



## johnnyw

Multi is 45. As i said i will find daily oc first and 4.5Ghz is more than enough for that. After that i will start to hunt bench overclocks









2h of prime atm, will leave it for another 1-2 hours and then up multi to 46 with same voltage to see if its stable. I want to keep voltage under 1.3v for daily oc so will go as far first that i can get with that.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Multi is 45. As i said i will find daily oc first and 4.5Ghz is more than enough for that. After that i will start to hunt bench overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2h of prime atm, will leave it for another 1-2 hours and then up multi to 46 with same voltage to see if its stable. I want to keep voltage under 1.3v for daily oc so will go as far first that i can get with that.


Nice. I plan to do the same. Maybe I'll stick with 4.8 GHz for now. My system will be on about 12 hours per day for now. Not planning to let it run 24/7.

I am at 1.380V now with temps 66C 68C 71C 67C (Ambient 31C @ Motherboard's temp)

Will run for an hour and then lower the voltage.

1Hour in @ 65C 69C 71C 67C (Ambient 31C @ Motherboard's temp)

Tried 1.340V

Crashed after 40 minutes, while pressing a button on iTunes.

Now, I'm on 1.345V


----------



## johnnyw

Well wasnt stable at that voltage, bccode: 124 after 3h 40mins.


----------



## Avngl

Crap. Crashed again @ 1.345.

Now @ 1.350 Vcore


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Crap. Crashed again @ 1.345.
> Now @ 1.350 Vcore


My 2600K will need 1.39V to be fully stable at 4.8GHz (with HT enable).


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> My 2600K will need 1.39V to be fully stable at 4.8GHz (with HT enable).


Thanks for the feedback bro.

How long did it take you to test it's stability?

Edit:
1 Hour 23 Minutes in @ 1,350 Vcore @ 64C 66C 69C 63C @ Ambient Temp 31C (From motherboard)

Think I'll let it run overnight. Then see if it BSOD on me when i get up









Edit:

The thing BSOD on me.

Now on 1.355 Vcore.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

It's been stated SEVERAL times here that Asus's AI suite CPU temps can be OFF but ESPECIALLY if you are trying to use MULTIPLE Programs to read temps as it creates conflict errors, just like when you try to use multiple AV programs ... You should really only have ONE PROGRAM installed for System Monitoring ... the more popular programs people are using are HWMonitor &/or AIDA64.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> the Asus AI Suit give me CPU temperatures which are about 8-10 degrees different to RealTemp, any ideas which are more likely to be correct?


As for *OC'ing Guides*, there are SEVERAL methods posted/linked w/ lots of advice on the *FRONT PAGE* under the *>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<<* (Click to hide) spoiler drop down list, everything from *Rhialto's* 2 & 3 step simpe guide, to *SimpleTechs* 10 step Guide, to *[email protected]'s* Detailed overclocking guides, and even a 12 minute Video Tutorial on it. You should be able to find something in there to help assist you ...

However another option I saw on the ROG Forums might be to try *[email protected]'s* *ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide* , I think it should work for us also ?

*Here it is* ...

Quote:


> *ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guide is aimed at beginners who wish to set up the R4E with a manual overclock rather than use the preset profiles. We're going to identify the key settings to get you up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enter UEFI (BIOS) and navigate to the Ai Tweaker Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

_*Set Ai OVerclock Tuner to Manual*_










*Set the desired frequency multiplier for the CPU.*
*We recommend 43~45X depending upon your cooling.*










_*Set memory frequency to the specified speed of your memory modules.*_

Then simply press F10 and save and exit UEFI.

This will get you up and running quickly. After this you may with to run a stress test to check the system is stable before you begin tweaking voltages.

The only voltages you may wish to change manually are CPU Vcore, DRAM VOltage and VCCSA. There are two ways of changing Vcore, the first is Manual mode, which allows you to set a static voltage that does not change with processor frequency.
The second and more desireable operating mode is Offset Mode, for which we have a guide here: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...U-Core-Voltage

We recommend that you *stay under 1.40 Vcore* for long term use, and most CPUs should give you 4.3GHz quite happily with that level of voltage.

For further tuning information on voltages and memory timings please refer to the guide here: http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showth...r-Overclocking

Should you have any questions, please post them below and we will help you









- [email protected]

Link to this Thread on ROG Forums = http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5836-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-Easy-Overclock-Guide

IF Someone wants to TRY this ... please report back as to how it goes, and if it indeed applies to out MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z68 board as well, THANKS


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> My 2600K will need 1.39V to be fully stable at 4.8GHz (with HT enable).


impossible with this voltage too low


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> impossible with this voltage too low


So not true, i've seen some amazing chips like the one stated above,unlike mine my 2500k rofl takes 1.5v to be stable at 4.8.

Each chip is different and batches now mean nothing.


----------



## ekg84

Hello happy Maximus IV owners, im considering to order this amazing board but i have a question about the audio, i know its an onboard SupremeFX X-Fi 2; what i'd like to know is if this sound supports rear port retasking like realtel ALC889 for instance. i want to connect 2 sets of front speakers to it.


----------



## Avngl

Thanks LA_Kings_Fan . Guess I was too eager to OC that I didn't think about checking the main page.

Anyways, Currently Running @ 1.355 (1.352 in Cpu-Z) @ 3 Hours @ 64C 66C 68C 64C @ ambient temperature 30C (From motherboard)

Going to bed now. Will check when I get up later.


----------



## evilferret

Asking again, does anybody else use HWmonitor and get funky speed readings?

Thanks


----------



## Mrrad

@evil Which reading are you referring to ? It's got fan speeds and temps........


----------



## Mrrad

I'm a newbie to overclocking . So far I got up to a stable 4.2 with setting the bios to (cpu level up 4.2 - xmp-disabling PLL Overvoltage). When I try for 4.6 level up it freezes on windows loading screen.. I got 4.33 using AI suite II but it set my ram slower to around 1600mhz.....Any tips would be appreciated ....Thanks ,,,,, Lenny,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## evilferret

When running HWmonitor fan speeds will jump around and fans that weren't being monitored will show up.

Edit: Might have been my H100 since it just took a dive.


----------



## johnnyw

Well i think ill leave these settings to 24/7 use.



Then another thing i need to ask from you guys. Any of you had problems with rear usb 2.0 ports? I have strange problem with my mouse, it works perfectly in my other pc but in this it seems to disconnect/reconnect by itself atleast 2-3 times a day. Any idea what could cause that?


----------



## Mrrad

I had some similar problems with the keyboard and also double posting until I updated the bios to 0403, but I also had a faulty stick of ram causing all sorts of mayhem....


----------



## johnnyw

I allready have latest bios so its not that atleast. Its just really strange, could it be some grounding issue with case and mobo as it happens only randomly? What im sure It has nothing to do with oc as it did same thing with stock settings too.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When running HWmonitor fan speeds will jump around and fans that weren't being monitored will show up.
> Edit: Might have been my H100 since it just took a dive.


Are you using also Asus AI Suite? it kinda messes with other 3rd party sensor reading software.


----------



## gazorp

Does anyone know where to buy ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z GEN3 in the US? Newegg and amazon do not have it. Will order from abroad if price is reasonable...


----------



## johnnyw

Well i think i found my24/7 clocks atleast for now



4.8GHz would be nice but it will likely need bit over 1.35v and i want to stay as close from 1.3v than possible and really want to do others thing with pc than just running prime all day long LOL.


----------



## Aliff

Nice chip you got there..


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Nice chip you got there..


Well i guess its bit better than average but wouldnt say great. Ive seen chips that gets 4.8-4.9GHz with similar voltage that i need to 4.7 now.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i guess its bit better than average but wouldnt say great. Ive seen chips that gets 4.8-4.9GHz with similar voltage that i need to 4.7 now.


1.33v? Those would be golden chips, or obscene LLC levels.


----------



## Atheus

What do you guys think of the audio hardware on this board? I've been using Skype pretty regularly and for some reason for people to hear me properly I have to turn the mic volume AND the mic boost to max, and apparently I'm still difficult to hear. I know my headset is fine since I have been using it for years. Is this just a problem with my board, or is this a common experience?


----------



## gazorp

Where can i buy ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z GEN3?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i think i found my24/7 clocks atleast for now
> 
> 4.8GHz would be nice but it will likely need bit over 1.35v and i want to stay as close from 1.3v than possible and really want to do others thing with pc than just running prime all day long LOL.


with a test of 4 hours even I can do with your voltage, do a test of minimum 8 hours and preferably 10 you can open your mouth and say it is stable,


----------



## lucas.vulcan

There are several people on the forums that says: I think my OC is stable. For me a OC must be stable, otherwise it is not an OC. It is much better to lower our frequency of 50 MHz for a stable machine, a machine unstable in the long run will make mistakes and even corruption FILES. To ensure that our processor is stable, many of us use Prime95. This application has a dedicated mode to work our processor loop by making him do various calculations. This program is because it recommends that they validate the results of calculations the processor, so if a calculation is done poorly, the program stops the test. So, it is mandatory mounted Vcore or lower the frequency of our processor if you want the calculations are correct. To be assured that our machine is stable, I recommend it to work at least 10 hours without stopping and without your touch to your computer. If after 10 hours the test was going perfectly, you can now be certain that your CPU is stable.


----------



## Volkswagen

I am sure that there is a setting for this.....I have one of those Antec Light strips that go behind your monitor which you plug into a USB port...Anyways after I shut down my pc the lights still stay on- the USB port is powering it with the pc off? Is there a way to turn off this feature?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> with a test of 4 hours even I can do with your voltage, do a test of minimum 8 hours and preferably 10 you can open your mouth and say it is stable,


That pic is taked at 4h mark sure but I leaved to run for bit over 6 hours till i stopped it, also runned 20runs of IBT with max stress level ( which i dont really find that reliable tester but you see max temps with it which in my case was 65,66,69,68 )

I have always done 6 hours P95 with all my comps and if that has passed never had single problem after that in daily use. Full round of tests lasts round 3h, so for me 2x full loops is enough alongside with real life testing. If you like to run P95 all day its your choice, but simply i dont have time for that so if it passes 6h and dont have problems in daily use/gaming its enough for me.

Btw where i did claim that its 100% stable? I think you need to run P95 several days in a row to be confortable to say its 100% surely stable.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

As of right now ... last information was only in Europe, links on the *FRONT PAGE *... we still have *not* seen it released in the *USA,* for some reason. It was suppose to be rumored to be out for Black Friday but it never came to the US market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> Where can i buy ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z GEN3?


Might have to ask on the ASUS ROG Forums, as we had similar question with lights remaining on Keyboards and mice, you'll notice the POWER & RESET buttons on the Board remain lit as well, it was never figured out how or IF you could turn this off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I am sure that there is a setting for this.....I have one of those Antec Light strips that go behind your monitor which you plug into a USB port...Anyways after I shut down my pc the lights still stay on- the USB port is powering it with the pc off? Is there a way to turn off this feature?


----------



## e-leven

I'm looking for a Maximus Gene IV z Gen 3 also, and the only place they are available now is in England.

Does anyone have a heads up on when they will be available in the USA ?

e-leven


----------



## Mrrad

Well after reading about using Offset Mode at the Asus forum I came up with this so far....


----------



## Mrrad

Well I spoke to soon , it froze in prime..but passes Intel burn test...


----------



## Mrrad

This one looks better


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-leven*
> 
> I'm looking for a Maximus Gene IV z Gen 3 also, and the only place they are available now is in England.
> Does anyone have a heads up on when they will be available in the USA ?
> e-leven


If Newegg's out stock ?? I'd just wait. Have you done just a general search at Amazon ?

Purchasing outside the U.S. is gonna finacially kill you. Our dollar is so seriously de-valued
the price you'd actually pay could be 50% or higher. Then you must deal with shipping.
_Not a good idea......_

Be patient.....you'll find um here stateside


----------



## gsv883

Hello there!

I just finished building my Rig, my very first one, i'm very proud of it!

Here are the components, still planning to upgrade the HDD, won't be getting an SSD though since i'll only be using this exclusively for gaming.

Chassis = Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
MoBo = Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU = Intel Core i5 2500k
PSU = Corsair GX 750 80plus Bronze
GPU = 2x Asus ENGTX 560 Ti DCII in SLI
Memory = 8gb (2x4) G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 1.5v
CPU Cooler = Noctua NH-U9B SE2
HDD = 1x WD Caviar Blue SATA3 500gb and a Seagate 300gb SATA2 (i think, just scrounged this from my previous computer.
Peripherals = Razer Orca Headphones, CM Storm Inferno Mouse and an A4Tech Backlight Keyboard



The Motherboard



CPU



GPUs



Memory



CPU Cooler



PSU



HDD



Peripherals



Cable Management



Completed Build


----------



## copper

Nice build but please do some cable management lol.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Hello there!
> I just finished building my Rig, my very first one, i'm very proud of it!
> Here are the components, still planning to upgrade the HDD, won't be getting an SSD though since i'll only be using this exclusively for gaming.
> Chassis = Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
> MoBo = Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> CPU = Intel Core i5 2500k
> PSU = Corsair GX 750 80plus Bronze
> GPU = 2x Asus ENGTX 560 Ti DCII in SLI
> Memory = 8gb (2x4) G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 1.5v
> CPU Cooler = Noctua NH-U9B SE2
> HDD = 1x WD Caviar Blue SATA3 500gb and a Seagate 300gb SATA2 (i think, just scrounged this from my previous computer.
> Peripherals = Razer Orca Headphones, CM Storm Inferno Mouse and an A4Tech Backlight Keyboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Motherboard
> 
> CPU
> 
> GPUs
> 
> Memory
> 
> CPU Cooler
> 
> PSU
> 
> HDD
> 
> Peripherals
> 
> Cable Management
> 
> Completed Build


Looks like there is a bit of cable management, but yeah a bit more would make for a much nicer look to it.

A few minor suggestions:

Since you're only using 2 disk drives, you could put them all in the bottom and take out that upper drive housing and have much better airflow from the front of the case for your graphics cards etc.
Your front audio cable can actually fit through that little hole behind the power supply and comes out right next to the connector on the motherboard.
I'm not an expert on EMI, and I may be completely wrong here, but doesn't it seem like wrapping your SATA cable around your power cable like that is just asking for some sort of EMI problem? I know SATA cables are probably shielded pretty well, but there are limits...


----------



## Pr0f1t

What's wrong with his cable management? Twist ties FTW!


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Looks like there is a bit of cable management, but yeah a bit more would make for a much nicer look to it.


My current build is still in the _"not buttoning up anything till everything runs AOK for a couple weeks"_

But as said above......just a little touch up would deff showcase your build. You got some really nice pieces parts BTW

Belows a couple pics of my "now" backup box. Built that one 5-6 years ago. Also worth noting: you'll get
increased air-flow having nothing in the way


----------



## l4n b0y

OH c'mon GEN3!!! Man when is this thing gonna drop. I got $ burnin in my pocket!


----------



## CL3P20

benching with my gene tonight..


----------



## l4n b0y

Oh that makes me ho... ahem.. happy








nice work!

*from my tacticool evo


----------



## alastairb

here are the pictures from my build last week, currently running stable at 4.6GHz using the two step overclocking method.

Specs are i7 2600k, Corsair Vengeance 1600 16GB, 120GB Corsair Force 3 SSD, 2TB 7200rpm data HDD, 650W Antec Truepower

Lots of Boxes

Board/CPU/Ram

All Set up


Why I need 16GB of ram, my CFD simulations cause this!


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> here are the pictures from my build last week, currently running stable at 4.6GHz using the two step overclocking method.
> Specs are i7 2600k, Corsair Vengeance 1600 16GB, 120GB Corsair Force 3 SSD, 2TB 7200rpm data HDD, 650W Antec Truepower
> Lots of Boxes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board/CPU/Ram
> 
> All Set up
> 
> Why I need 16GB of ram, my CFD simulations cause this!


Nice clean Rig you got there.


----------



## Avngl

After a few days of usage, I am happy with my build.

Received my Dell U2412M and U2312HM as well and have been trying to configure everything into place. Setup video decoder etc.

Have been running @ 4.8GHz @ 1.335 Volts. So far no BSOD. Will do a prime for 8 hours to confirm soon.

Other than that, more pictures coming


----------



## Blindsay

Trying to get my overclock dialed in, it will run through a pass of 3dmark11 but then will BSOD while browsing the web lol (124 BSOD)


----------



## CL3P20

3d mark 11 is not a suitable stress test for daily use.. I suggest you run something like Prime95 or OCCT. IBT is really only needed for workstation use/stability in my opinion.. i would not use it unless you have the cooling.. be prepared.

FYI- Ive run up to 105.1 bclk on this mobo with no skew adjustments so far.. the biggest factor for CPU OC is setting up teh power options properly in the BIOS [CPU VRM settings and phase freq etc]. For +4.8ghz OC's I recommend using between 400-460khz for CPU phase switching freq. This gives a very good balance of low transient response and amperage output still.

*dont forget to enable OVP to ~20% and increase max CPU amperage levels.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 3d mark 11 is not a suitable stress test for daily use.. I suggest you run something like Prime95 or OCCT. IBT is really only needed for workstation use/stability in my opinion.. i would not use it unless you have the cooling.. be prepared.
> 
> FYI- Ive run up to 105.1 bclk on this mobo with no skew adjustments so far.. the biggest factor for CPU OC is setting up teh power options properly in the BIOS [CPU VRM settings and phase freq etc]. For +4.8ghz OC's I recommend using between 400-460khz for CPU phase switching freq. This gives a very good balance of low transient response and amperage output still.
> 
> *dont forget to enable OVP to ~20% and increase max CPU amperage levels.


ill check those out, right now im at 50x100. thanks, i had it at 1.35vcore and bumped it to 1.375vcore and didnt seem to change anything so maybe its one of those other options


----------



## CL3P20

Some other voltages for you to look at.. :

VTT .. should be around 1.07v for +1800mhz RAM.. 1.09 - 1.1v for +2200mhz RAM..

PLL .. small increase like .03v can help stability when not freezing CPU


----------



## m.oreilly

the gene 3 is in stock @ amazon, at least on the brit amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-MAXIMUS-GENE-Z-GEN3-Motherboard/dp/B006B7R8B0


----------



## LocutusH

My new psu arrived








The fan only runs at 900rpm at max


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m.oreilly*
> 
> the gene 3 is in stock @ amazon, at least on the brit amazon
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-MAXIMUS-GENE-Z-GEN3-Motherboard/dp/B006B7R8B0


already tried. They wont ship to US.


----------



## Wonfu

Hello Guys and Gals. I been Trolling this forum for some time now, and I too have tried many time to get the Gen3 version shipped from Europe but not to the US, to Japan where I currently live.

that is, until I found it here: http://www.excaliberpc.com/611331/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3.html

I just ordered it yesterday and currently waiting for it to be shipped. I checked the BBB website and found these guys to be legit, but the internet being what it is, I leave it up to each of you that want one to make up your own minds.

Hopefully I get it in about a week, seeing as to how getting mail to FPO address has always been a pain the the cajones.

Peace

Wonfu


----------



## gsv883

After an hour of hair pulling and getting my fingers slashed more than a dozen times i managed to do a little more cable management, any more suggestions would be appreciated.

This is my first time building a rig so please bear with me, didn't know cable management was this much work, until now!

Why is everyone so hung up on getting a gen3? because of the PCI-E 3.0 slot? PCI-E 3.0 Cards will be backwards compatible anyway, besides, even if you get a gen3 maximus gene-z if you SLI or Crossfire the same will still run at x8/x8, so what's the use?


----------



## Wonfu

Well I can answer that for you Honestly, this is the first time in 3 years I can afford to build a brand new system from scratch, and since I had not bought the regular version of the Gene-Z68, I told myself why not just buy the Gen3 version?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*
> 
> already tried. They wont ship to US.


While not in stock yet, i think it should be soon, you can always preorder, amazon doesnt charge until the product ships, and if you find it elsewhere just cancel the preorder.

ASUS Intel LGA 1155 - Z68 PCIe 3.0 - SLI/CrossFireX Support Intel Z68 Micro ATX DDR3 2200 Motherboards Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 $205


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Why is everyone so hung up on getting a gen3?


Like you, I don't have a clue. Had there actually been a benifit.....mine [reg version] woulda already been re-boxed and on its way to the Egg

And VERY nice work getting your inards sorted out. A proper case is a happy case


----------



## e-leven

Just ordered two Maximus Gene IV Z Gen 3 boards , should receive them in a few days.

Will build the end of this week or early next week and send pics. One of these is for home, the other for office.

Both have 120GB OCZ SSD Solid 3 drives for operating system and programs, Zodak 560 TI graphics card's, 1 TB Sata 3 HHD's,1 TB Sata 2 HHD's for storage, i7 2700K CPU's, Antec 620 Coolers. both computers will be encased in In Win Dragon Slayer cases, and both have a PCIe USB3. 3 port external and 1 port internal Express cards, along with Thermaltake TR2 RX 750 Power supplies and 16 GB of Vengeance 1600MHz ram for each. In case you are wondering , I chose the Antec 620 because it barley fits in the case (top fan area). Both have ASUS Blu Ray DVD burners also.

This is major overkill for what I do but I don't want to do this over again for a while. I do lots of Photshop and starting to do some video stuff. I have a very nice system now, but I HATE waiting for the layers to blend and BLA, BLA, BLA, so I'm going with this.

I just built a m-ITX system with a i5 2500K for Photoshop stuff at work for my graphic artist to use and it is blazing fast .... it does have a SSD for programs and that makes a huge difference ...... If any of you don't have a SSD for your operating system and programs, you must do so, it makes a huge difference, and I mean huge !. This system is encased in a Sugo SG 06 and it rocks.

See u later,

e-leven


----------



## evilferret

And back.

Weird readings from Hwmonitor was probably due to my faulty H100. Bought a new one while waiting for RMA and the weird readings have disappeared.

I guess I got a crappy chip. I can't seem to pass 24 hrs of prime95 with the 2 step overclocking at 4.6 (4.6 @ 1.35v). I had to drop the multi down to 45 and passing at 1.35v.

I really need to buy a chip when it first appears, I always seem to get binned chips.

Now to get pics of my setup so people can yell at me about cable management. I'm one of those people who'll shove a rat's nest of wires in the corner of the case out of airflow and not care.


----------



## VRFour

I gotta sell my P8Z68 Pro Gen3 before I can pick up a Gene-Z... anyone know a good place to sell it besides ebay? I don't have the rep to sell it here and don't know of any other place that would have people interested in buying it


----------



## D Core




----------



## D Core




----------



## Blindsay

I like this little board alot!


----------



## D Core

haii friends ,i just update my system to sli gtx 570 sc,but when i set up sli config select maximize 3D performence monitor off.can not on,why. and check sli still desemble when i tun off and turn on pc...hellppp me please.


----------



## alastairb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice clean Rig you got there.


thanks, moved some stuff around to make it look cleaner and added an exhaust fan now


----------



## toonfan

I'm having basic stability problems - can't get my system to run stable even at default settings.
System Config:
Core i5 2500K
Maximus IV Gene- V Board
2*4Gb G.Skill Ripjaw 1600 Memory strips
Silverstone Strider 400W power supply in Silverstone ML03B case (building quiet box for Wife's study)
Using onboard graphics
1 2TB WD hard drive.
Windows 7 64 bit Professional

When running system blue screens randomly but frequently - usually with Bluescreen ID 2057/Code 124 error message (but not always)
Tried running Prime95 at default settings - cores start failing after a few seconds - all failling within 10 minutes
Monitored temps - CPU never gets above 55, Mobo 35
VCore runs at about 1.136 - occasional goes up a little bit but not much. CPU PLL 1.786V
Tried different memory strips (kingston HyperX - 1600) in different configurations always with the same results.
RMA'd board and chip to supplier - they claimed they both tested OK and sent them back to me.
System will idle without problem - only crashes when load is put on the processor
Running Version 0902 of the BiOS

Has anyone else had these problems - any suggestions as to what might be the cause/fix?

This problem is driving me nuts.
Thanks in advance for any help......


----------



## CL3P20

if your on auto 100% ... and stock there should be no issue.

Can you list some of your voltages and settings?


----------



## toonfan

My settings - taken from the ASUS BIOS Screen

Target CPU Turbo-Mode Speed:3700MHz
Target DRAM Speed:1600MHz

CPU Level Up - Auto
Ai Overclock Tuner - Auto
Turbo Ratio - All Cores
Maximum Turbo Ratio Setting - Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Auto
Memory Frequency - Auto
Memory Bandwidth Booster - Disabled
Xtreme Tweaking - Disabled
iGPU Max. Frequency - Auto
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled

Is there any other information on settings that would be helpful?

Regards


----------



## CL3P20

You mention BSOD only happens on load...

how are you monitoring CPU temps?

have you tried reseating your cooler to see if there was an issue with TIM contact, or proper clamp-force?

*have you tried using the Ai overclock settings, just for giggles - to see if the system is stable with some elevated settings/volts?


----------



## toonfan

I'm using the AI Suite to monitor temperatures
I've reseated the cooler 3 times and it didn't make any difference.

I have just tried a different setting on the Ai Overclock Tuner - X.M.P. and I've now been running Prime95 for 20 minutes - all CPU's running, never got this far before, CPU temp is up to 71.0 but everything seems stable. Mobo is at 30C VCore is at 1.208. CPU is at 3698 (3.7 GHz).

This may have solved the problem - still bemused as to why this works and auto doesn't.

I think I'll run it for a while before I start tinkering with any other settings.


----------



## CL3P20

with everything the way it is... start recording the voltages you see.. when you pass your stress test, go back into BIOS.. reset and try to apply those same settings manually again, looking for stability. Chances are you can lower vcore a bit.. and maybe PLL as well. Check out VTT.. should be between 1.06 and 1.09 if you are running ~2ghz RAM speeds.


----------



## johnnyw

What do you guys think would be max safe voltage for 24/7 use? Atm i have 4.7GHz 1.33v so lets say 4.8GHz would need like 1.36-1.37v would you still consider that as safe for everyday use?


----------



## CL3P20

depends on load temps.. for SB i would not push voltage over 1.4 if load temps are over 55c using Prime95 or UCBench. I run water for voltages over 1.4 and DICE for over 1.5 .... so again.. its more about juggling load temps at higher speeds. Speed + Load temps = issues for higher voltages.


----------



## Mrrad

Which setting is the VTT , I can't see it in the Gene manual ?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> depends on load temps.. for SB i would not push voltage over 1.4 if load temps are over 55c using Prime95 or UCBench. I run water for voltages over 1.4 and DICE for over 1.5 .... so again.. its more about juggling load temps at higher speeds. Speed + Load temps = issues for higher voltages.


Well with current 4.7 1.33v my temps at 6h P95 were 57,59,61,61 so i guess its better to leave these for 24/7. There is not much difference beetween 4.7-5Ghz in normal gaming anyway but something like 4.8 just sounds better than 4.7 LOL.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Which setting is the VTT , I can't see it in the Gene manual ?


VCCSA/IO Voltage


----------



## Mrrad

I just set my vtt to 1.07 and put PLL to 1.8 with my 4.4 oc and the screen went black and I had to force restart with message saying oc failed,,, was this because I'm using xmp for the ram ? I forgot to say I'm using offset mode also....


----------



## ChesterCat

2 weeks getting things sorted out and tweaked. Fractal Mini's a great
case for cooling/silence/footprint. Nothing fancy, but all functional.
High-end performance in a semi small'ish package. Asus has done it well,
the Maximus IV GENE-Z68 made the entire process effortless.





































*EDIT: forgot to add

Temps at stock were rediculous'ly low So I do the 4.6 OC
and maintain cpu voltage at 1.25







*









*And my temps have hardly even noticed the OC.
I suggest my air flow takes the credit for this
I've yet to experience a BSOD , nor any other type of crappola*


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonfan*
> 
> When running system blue screens randomly but frequently - usually with Bluescreen ID 2057/Code 124 error message


Surprise! I was about to post on this also... was waiting because I cannot do more testing to find more clues.

My system is stable and it's only when I play Diablo II that I sometimes get a BSOD and with NirSoft's BlueScreenView I was able to find out that's always error 0x124 (which is related to hardware?).

The problem is I don't have much time on the computer, I don't play a lot so I either surf to read news and such or play Diablo II. Yes it's old but once every few years I retart playing like crazy for a few months. We all agree that it's a game which don't use lot of memory, neither need huge CPU ressources. So I'm a bit disapointed by this.

I also played L4D2 a few times and TF2 and never experienced a BSOD but haven't played it that much. I can also play many Diablo II games on a few days before suddenly I get a BSOD.

So I need to do more testing like playing more modern game that are more CPU/memory intensive and see what happen. Another thing I need to test is start DII and let it run all night to see what happen. The latter test can be done soon enough but for the rest I have no idea if anything will happen before next year.

I hate when I cannot nail such a problem and find a fix. I'll keep you informed...


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> What do you guys think would be max safe voltage for 24/7 use? Atm i have 4.7GHz 1.33v so lets say 4.8GHz would need like 1.36-1.37v would you still consider that as safe for everyday use?


Do you REALLY need to run 100MHz faster? That's the real question...


----------



## Mrrad




----------



## Supra2jz

Yo! Add me, just got the motherboard yesterday. First time Asus buyer, always been getting MSi motherboards. I'm really enjoying this new board has some great features. Asus ROG all the way!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome new peep's ... several nice clean rigs







... I've updated the Google Owners List









... To date 12/16/2011 we have *153* Members on the Owners List







*(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

*New Owners Added in Dec 2011 (*so far*) :*

- dja2k
- Lieutenant Dan
- crossbone
- CL3P20
- iZihbO
- Atheus
- Avngl
- Blindsay
- kao1
- gsv883
- alastairb
- D Core
- Supra2jz
- Mrrad
- ChesterCat
- toonfan

- johnnyw

- rwpritchett
- friend'scatdied
- KhanSW

- Code Red

*Owners on List but still Needing PROOF, (*CPU-z and/or PICs*) :*

- toonfan

- Lieutenant Dan

- Maximus
- Ravenous401

- Neuronion

IF your info is OUT DATED, please *PM* me to get it updated so we can stay current with Results, *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE







*


----------



## Supra2jz

It's not very clean looking but here is the setup getting tested before I move the guts into a CM HAF 932

That MSi Z68 is why I bought this board.... mad at you MSi


----------



## ChesterCat

I already did the mem test/prime/blend runs prior to loading everything
into the case. Now I got everything inside and stable.

I'd forgotten an older test, used to run years ago that really
heated things up stress wise. I was kinda interested in what others are seeing if they'd choose
to run the test.

*On this page you can download IntelBurnTest v2.3*
http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBurnTest-v2.3-download-2047.html

_*I took a screenie about 2/3rds of the way thru test, just to see how temps were looking
By FAR , those were the highest temps the mobo's seen to date.

AIDA64 running on left displayting temps*_










_*And.....the final screenie test results*_


----------



## Mrrad

@4.4 GHz see max temps


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150026


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> @4.4 GHz see max temps


*THANK YOU !!!!!!*

for taking the time to test out.

*Your test gives me justifiable reason , to further work on cooling.

Our basic test numbers are almost identicle , but the higher end temps got me wondering.

again...thanks

* OOOPS.....see you got one of those close loop coolers. And let that that be a testament to its effectivness

*EDIT: liked your format .... so a re-test*


----------



## VRFour

Just got rid of my P8Z68 Pro Gen3 and now I'm just wondering if I should wait for the gen3 GENE-Z to hit the states or pick one up now. Any speculation as to how long til the Gen3s hit the states?


----------



## rwpritchett

Please sign me up on the owners list. CPU-Z validation proof:


----------



## KhanSW

Add me to the list also please


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VRFour*
> 
> Just got rid of my P8Z68 Pro Gen3 and now I'm just wondering if I should wait for the gen3 GENE-Z to hit the states or pick one up now. Any speculation as to how long til the Gen3s hit the states?


Looks like some of the stores in the USA just got a few yesterday. I'm waiting for Newegg to get them in stock.


----------



## VRFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> Looks like some of the stores in the USA just got a few yesterday. I'm waiting for Newegg to get them in stock.


Awesome, any idea on the price? I did notice that Amazon dropped the price of the Gene-Z down to $159 and newegg did the same thing (albeit only til the 19th). I guess they're anticipating getting some of the gen3s in stock soon?


----------



## Supra2jz

Umm I think it was around $190-$250 just got my gene-z


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got 4 (inc *Code Red*) more added to the Owners List ... welcome to you









As for the Gen*3* GENE-Z ... While it's nice to be as future-proof as possible I suppose, I just don't see that we'll be taking advantage of the PCI-e 3.0 for at least a couple more years.

Personally I wouldn't be spending too much extra on it that's for sure, as the Gen2 GENE-z is a great board as is for the $money$ ... and in all honesty it kind of looks like the Rampage IV GENE might be the better Gen3 board between the two Asus RoG mATX mini power houses.







Gotta see more of that board and it's price to really compare the two.

btw - *Gen 3.0*

*Edit Dec 19th NOW IN STOCK @ NEWEGG = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806 =$189.99 *+ $9.48 Shipping

*70* of them *IN STOCK* @ *ExcaliberPC* = *$191.65* + Shipping from *$10.50* on up (Cheapest and some of us got the Original Gen2 here ... *Respectable Online Store you can trust it*)

http://www.excaliberpc.com/611331/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3.html

http://www.airetechit.co.uk/e-shop/int/ROW/products.php?85634&currency=USD&livemode=1 = *Price*: $225.28 USD

http://automatedwebhosting.net/product_info.php?products_id=134252 = *Price*: $191.51 USD

http://accessories.eracks.com/product/maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3/ = *Price*: $198.70 USD

VS. - *Gen 2.0*

*IN STOCK* @ *NewEgg* = *$159.99* w/ $10 off w/ promo code ASUS121319, ends 12/19 + *$7.87* Shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131759

Is the GEN 3.0 really worth the additional +*$30* ? That's up to *YOU* I guess


----------



## Code Red

Please add me to the list whenever you can Kings Fan. System pics to come.


----------



## VRFour

Gen3 is definitely not worth an extra $30+.... $10 - $15, maybe. The Rampage IV GENE looks pretty badass but it's a X79 socket, right? Don't think my i5 2500k will work with that one. Pretty sure I'm just gonna go ahead and pick up a GENE-Z but I just wish it an a couple extra SATA III ports or maybe an extra PCIE x16 slot...


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VRFour*
> 
> Gen3 is definitely not worth an extra $30+.... $10 - $15, maybe. The Rampage IV GENE looks pretty badass but it's a X79 socket, right? Don't think my i5 2500k will work with that one. Pretty sure I'm just gonna go ahead and pick up a GENE-Z but I just wish it an a couple extra SATA III ports or maybe an extra PCIE x16 slot...


Yea its LGA2011 maybe they will make a cheap Ivy bridge thats LGA2011 under $300. I really like this mATX board but I do miss the ATX features


----------



## lucas.vulcan

: Pouce:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code Red*
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list whenever you can Kings Fan. System pics to come.


----------



## maestro18

Hi guys,

New owner here. Just set everything up and so far there have been a few small issues.
Sometimes I lose my LAN connection in windows when booting up. The NIC doesn't even show up, If I disable and re-enable in the Device manager then everything's good. Anyone else ever encounter this problem? I hope I don't have to RMA this thing.

Thanks!


----------



## aiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VRFour*
> 
> Gen3 is definitely not worth an extra $30+.... $10 - $15, maybe. The Rampage IV GENE looks pretty badass but it's a X79 socket, right? Don't think my i5 2500k will work with that one. Pretty sure I'm just gonna go ahead and pick up a GENE-Z but I just wish it an a couple extra SATA III ports or maybe an extra PCIE x16 slot...


I want to get this board too and thinking PCIE 3.0 isn't worth the extra money. Doubt even next gen chips from AMD and Nvidia will fully take advantage of the extra bandwidth.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

IF I recall correctly those that had issues like this, it was either the order in which people tried to install the drivers and updates, etc ... and/or ... it was from people who tried to reuse a previous install of Windows / HDD without doing a complete *100% NEW FRESH CLEAN install of the OS* and various drivers/bios/etc. If that's what you did, you need to start over from the begining ... and the basic order of installation ...

*How to install drivers =*

Quote:

Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?

*CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.*

*Steps I took**: ... others might have done it differently ?*
- assemble your system, but leave INTERNET disconnected
- turn on/Boot up your system
- do a *CLEAN* install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
- install NIC/LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
- Connect INTERNET & run windows updates
- install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD
- decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support
*Hope that helps







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestro18*
> 
> Hi guys,
> New owner here. Just set everything up and so far there have been a few small issues.
> Sometimes I lose my LAN connection in windows when booting up. The NIC doesn't even show up, If I disable and re-enable in the Device manager then everything's good. Anyone else ever encounter this problem? I hope I don't have to RMA this thing.
> Thanks!


----------



## Mrrad

Anyone else getting double posting ie: fans go on for a couple of seconds then the system turns off and back on again before booting up ok ? It doesn't happen every time mostly when the pc is stone cold and power was off.............bios 0403........Thanks


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Anyone else getting double posting ie: fans go on for a couple of seconds then the system turns off and back on again before booting up ok ? It doesn't happen every time mostly when the pc is stone cold and power was off.............bios 0403........Thanks


I am also having the same thing happen to me just built it about 2 days ago. When it's shut off for more then like 10 mins it does that.


----------



## toyz72

mine has done this after a recent windows update, but is fine now.


----------



## powersaver

Thanks for all your efforts, LA_Kings_Fan.

I would like to install Windows 7 on my two SSD drives configured as RAID 1 (mirror).
In the BIOS i set SATA to RAID mode.
During Post i tap Ctr-I to configure the RAID setup but it doesn't work,
i can not enter the utility.
The following screen only shows up for around 1 second:

RAID Volumes:
.. Name defined.
Physical Devices:
Port Device Model Serial # Size Type/Status(Vol ID)
2 M4-CT128M4SSD2 000... 119.2GB Non-RAID Disk
3 M4-CT128M4SSD2 000... 119.2GB Non-RAID Disk
Press to enter Configuration Utility...

At the left edge the text (some 2 letters) is off the screen,
"Non-RAID Disk" is shown in green.

I tried with the 2 BIOS versions from here too:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download
Maximus IV Gene-z 0902 BIOS
1. Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
Maximus IV GENE-Z 0403 BIOS with IRST 10.6.0.1002
1. Enable the support of Intel Rapid Storage Technology version 10.6.0.1002 Release
I have the BIOS settings at default values except boot order and SATA-RAID mode.

I read many comments from users all over the internet asking about this problem.
Different solutions were offered, but i rarely saw a confirmation that they solved the problem.
I am using a PS2 keyboard.
Did you try if you can just hold the Ctrl-I or if you have to tap it in rapid succession ?
One suggestion was to use an old BIOS version to do it.
Do you know where i could find such an old BIOS version for this board ?


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Anyone else getting double posting ie: fans go on for a couple of seconds then the system turns off and back on again before booting up ok ? It doesn't happen every time mostly when the pc is stone cold and power was off.............bios 0403........Thanks


I'm using the same bios and have the same problem. But its not a big deal for me. Maybe the latest bios will fix it..


----------



## Rhialto

Since a few days it happened quite often to find my computer turned on while when I left it was on S3 sleep.

It looks like we are spammed with Magic Packet! I decided to turn off the WoL on my NIC card.


----------



## black snow

am new here in this forums, also in this particular thread.

Got all of my 'parts' and now left with the last decision, as to which is to get, the gene-z, gene-z gen3 or the extreme. am now inclined to get the gene-z, so now for the last decision, gene-z or the gene-z gen3?


----------



## 996gt2

Golden chip?










Curretly 3.5 hours Prime95 stable @ 4.8 Ghz, 1.352V...going to try a lower VCore for 4.8 later


----------



## rysiu342

Hello, i can't get WOL to work, i'm trying to wake up my pc from my ipod, but it doesn't work, how to get it to work?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Golden chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curretly 3.5 hours Prime95 stable @ 4.8 Ghz, 1.352V...going to try a lower VCore for 4.8 later


a 3.5 hour test does not validate your stability is at least 8am-12pm and you can say that it is stable


----------



## XBarbarian

Should have my components this Tuesday! w00t

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
Cooler: Corsair H80
CPU Intel Core i7 2600K
SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
PSU Seasonic X-760 80Plus Gold 760W Modular
ODD: ASUS 24X DVD Burner Sata
RAM CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX
GPU: temporarily going to re use the GTS 250, and save a bit more, see if next Gens are soon..


----------



## Bonnyd

@ChesterCat

Nice Rig, I'd like to know what you used to mount your hard drive to the bottom of the drive cage.

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 2 weeks getting things sorted out and tweaked. Fractal Mini's a great
> case for cooling/silence/footprint. Nothing fancy, but all functional.
> High-end performance in a semi small'ish package. Asus has done it well,
> the Maximus IV GENE-Z68 made the entire process effortless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: forgot to add
> Temps at stock were rediculous'ly low So I do the 4.6 OC
> and maintain cpu voltage at 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my temps have hardly even noticed the OC.
> I suggest my air flow takes the credit for this
> I've yet to experience a BSOD , nor any other type of crappola*


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> a 3.5 hour test does not validate your stability is at least 8am-12pm and you can say that it is stable


4.8 GHz, 1.352V, 14 hours Prime95 stable:


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> 4.8 GHz, 1.352V, 14 hours Prime95 stable:


you're lucky even with a I5, for my part with my I7 2600K I am a 4.5Ghz to 1.335V and 4.8Ghz I need to be stable 1.44V

very good :2:


----------



## lucas.vulcan

*996gt2*

post your score here
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6160


----------



## murky44

Does anybody have any experience with using dual monitors with Lucid Virtu? I'm planning on getting a Maximus IV Gene-Z, and connecting my 23" monitor to the discrete GPU, and connecting my 42" TV to the integrated HDMI port for movies/videos. Is Lucid Virtu even necessary for a setup like this? I could be wrong but from what I can see tell, Lucid Virtu seems to only be really helpful when using one monitor.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> *996gt2*
> 
> post your score here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6160


Too many conditions involved, I don't want to do another 12 hour Prime95 run just to have RealTemp showing the duration:

"2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your OCN name (notepad etc), CPU-Z 1.57.1+ and REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!

***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!***"


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

My understanding of the Lucid Virtu technology is that it's not a simultanious DUAL graphics solution ? ... in other words you wouldn't be Gaming on your 23" monitor using your discrete GPU graphics card while at the same time being able to watch movies/videos on your 42" TV using the iGPU in your Sandy-Bridge CPU Chip ... it was more an either or software based selector, that based upon what you were doing would tell your system which option to use to conserve the most power ... use the iGPU Sandy-Bridge CPU Chip if you were doing normal tasks, web-browsing, watching videos, etc. ... but then switch over to your discrete GPU graphics card when you were doing any 3D intensive graphics work, transcoding, gaming, etc. ... without the need to swap video cable connections between them. I'm not sure HOW or even IF it works if you try to do BOTH things at once at the same time ?



> Lucid Virtu software is able to assign tasks in real time to the best available graphics resources based on power, performance and features considerations, with no need for additional hardware. If high end graphics power is needed for applications like DirectX 11, high-resolution 3D gaming, the system will assign the job to the discrete GPU. If not, the discrete GPU automatically goes into idle mode, while heat drops, fan speed slows down and GPU utilization goes down to zero, resulting in a green, power-efficient, long-lasting system.


Did I understand the Tech wrong ? I know there's also a difference between Lucid Virtu (what we have on the Gene-Z) and Lucid HydraLogix (we don't have) which is actually a CHIP that would be on the MoBo and allow you use of different GPU configurations using different cards and even different brands (AMD & nVidia) together at the same time (If I read that right ?







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murky44*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with using dual monitors with Lucid Virtu? I'm planning on getting a Maximus IV Gene-Z, and connecting my 23" monitor to the discrete GPU, and connecting my 42" TV to the integrated HDMI port for movies/videos. Is Lucid Virtu even necessary for a setup like this? I could be wrong but from what I can see tell, Lucid Virtu seems to only be really helpful when using one monitor.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> @ChesterCat
> Nice Rig, I'd like to know what you used to mount your hard drive to the bottom of the drive cage.
> Thanks


Kingston supplies a mounting panel/tray/adapter [blue thing that matches the drive itself]

I just rivited it ...to the bottom of case. Guess you could nut/bolt just as well.

drill-bits-rivit gun-rivits required.


----------



## Papaace

Hi , i want to buy this Mainbaord and i have one question.
I have a Scythe mugen 3 cooler and i'm afraid if i buy some ram wich is to high that it doesn't fit then.
Thats why i'm lookin for the perfect ram kit 8 gb 1333 from the vendor list :
I would like to take these, are they fine?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p624557_8GB-G-Skill-Ripjaws-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## murky44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> My understanding of the Lucid Virtu technology is that it's not a simultanious DUAL graphics solution ? ... in other words you wouldn't be Gaming on your 23" monitor using your discrete GPU graphics card while at the same time being able to watch movies/videos on your 42" TV using the iGPU in your Sandy-Bridge CPU Chip ... it was more an either or software based selector, that based upon what you were doing would tell your system which option to use to conserve the most power ... use the iGPU Sandy-Bridge CPU Chip if you were doing normal tasks, web-browsing, watching videos, etc. ... but then switch over to your discrete GPU graphics card when you were doing any 3D intensive graphics work, transcoding, gaming, etc. ... without the need to swap video cable connections between them. I'm not sure HOW or even IF it works if you try to do BOTH things at once at the same time ?
> 
> Did I understand the Tech wrong ? I know there's also a difference between Lucid Virtu (what we have on the Gene-Z) and Lucid HydraLogix (we don't have) which is actually a CHIP that would be on the MoBo and allow you use of different GPU configurations using different cards and even different brands (AMD & nVidia) together at the same time (If I read that right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I think you have it right for the most part. From what I understand, Lucid Virtu uses the dGPU for 3D intensive tasks like you said.
But I actually wasn't asking about what would happen if I wanted to do both at the same time. I'm just confused about which GPU controls which content. For example, if I'm watching an HD movie on my 42" TV (which is controlled by the iGPU) and I drag the VLC player window to my 23" screen (which is controlled by my dGPU), is the HD video playback now accelerated with the dGPU? Same question goes if I move a game I'm playing, while in-game. Does it work that quickly? Does Lucid Virtu make it any more efficient when using dual monitors? Those are basically the only things I'm confused about.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Lucid Virtu is the big ****, I need I uninstalled on my card and my sli of 580 have been doing better score bench


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Kingston supplies a mounting panel/tray/adapter [blue thing that matches the drive itself]
> I just rivited it ...to the bottom of case. Guess you could nut/bolt just as well.
> drill-bits-rivit gun-rivits required.


My bad,

I meant the 3.5" drive mounted to the bottom of the drive cage at the top of the case.

Thanks again.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonnyd*
> 
> My bad,
> I meant the 3.5" drive mounted to the bottom of the drive cage at the top of the case.
> Thanks again.


_*ahhhhhhh.......now yee desire me trade secrets, huh ??*_









OK.....i'm EZ









1st -- Lay a hard on desk with drives *boss's facing up. [ * AKA the holes that the screws go in]

2nd -- place a piece of [med density] stiff cardboard on top of drive, and rub the heck out of it

3rd -- flip the cardboard around and you'll see a perfect inpression of the drive, including most importantly , the threaded boss's.

4th -- borrow your Wifes [or Moms] Fiskar Scizzors and cut out templet. Punch out boss holes.

5th -- use machined screws the length needed to securly mount drive.
The use of varying sizes of spacers [plastic or rubber washers] is also another custom aspect to keep drive spaced away from base metal

Now you have the perfect templet to lay across any piece of metal , to transfer the HD screw positions.
NOTE: always drill the hole size a "teenie" bit larger than the actual machined screw

If you have a tight area to drill in , I use those nifty 90 degree drill attachments.
[ with this case, I obviously emptied the 2 optical drive bays]

This simple lil trick, allows you to install HD's in some really unique positions


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

There's an updated new release of the Lucid Virtu Drivers, that MAY solve your issue, but I think most (myself anyways) just disable it from jump.

http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-universalmvp.html

http://www.lucidlogix.com/driverdownloads-virtu.html




*1.2.111*



*32 bit: (Windows 7)
64 bit: (Windows 7)*

















*Hot fix: Fixed games slowdown issue (Battlefield 3, Starcraft 2, etc)*



*More motherboards certified*

 


*New games added*



*Battlefield 3*



*Shogun2*



*Crysis 2*



*DiRT3*



*Deus EX Human Revolution*



*F1 2011*




*Fixed Virtu wrong disabled GPU image indication in Control panel*

*Press here to download the detailed release notes*





*Release date:*

*Dec 12, 2011*



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Lucid Virtu is the big ****, I need I uninstalled on my card and my sli of 580 have been doing better score bench


----------



## Pr0f1t

Hey all - My GENE-Z arrived today. Upon inspection it appears to be slightly bowed along the back edge. It's not a lot, but it is apparent to my eye. I'm wondering if that is common and maybe how much risk there will be to the internal traces or components once I secure it into the case? Anybody else noticed anything like that or dealt with this issue/non-issue? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ChesterCat

*Pr0f1t*

There should be NO bow . NONE

Me ? it would be going directly back where it came from.


----------



## Supra2jz

I just got my Maximus IV Gene-z about 3 or 4 days ago (so I can still refund it), but newegg just got the GEN3 in stock. I'm wondering if I should refund the Gene-z because with my Z68A-GD65 (G3) I was getting more FPS, same setup just different motherboards, or did the BF3 patch lower FPS? Also is anyone running the H100 with a 2500k and getting good temps under load with it clocked at 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz? Should I just stick with the NH-D14 or stick it on my unbuilt i7 920?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> I just got my Maximus IV Gene-z about 3 or 4 days ago (so I can still refund it), but newegg just got the GEN3 in stock. I'm wondering if I should refund the Gene-z because with my Z68A-GD65 (G3) I was getting more FPS, same setup just different motherboards, or did the BF3 patch lower FPS? Also is anyone running the H100 with a 2500k and getting good temps under load with it clocked at 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz? Should I just stick with the NH-D14 or stick it on my unbuilt i7 920?


I dont see the difference betwen the one I just got today..and the GEN 3?

is it just PCIE3? that would not be worth exchanging I dont think...

Ill be building mine tomorrow..except its 2600k with a H80.. and am told I should easily see 4.4 - 4.6


----------



## Papaace

Hey, i bought the gene-z/gen 3 motherboard today, is there a huge difference between the settings for overclock or is it almoast the same?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> that would *not be worth exchanging* I dont think...


*Of course not.*

I knew there were some intelligent folks around here. It's always funny when new
hardware is released. So many times, you'll see those same early adoptee's later on
either complaining bout this or that.......or just trying to figure out what to do with
new features , that have no relevence to their setup.

PCIE3 ? That's just too freaking funny.


----------



## Wonfu

I just got this in the Mail today along with the Corsair 650D Case that is going to go into. I can't wait for the rest of the parts to get here so I can put it together.

only took 7 days to get to Japan from California,


----------



## Kevii

Wooooot Gene-Z + i5-2500k







So awesome. 4.0ghz on a hyper212plus easypeasy. trying to hit max on 1.20v


----------



## Papaace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> *Of course not.*
> I knew there were some intelligent folks around here. It's always funny when new
> hardware is released. So many times, you'll see those same early adoptee's later on
> either complaining bout this or that.......or just trying to figure out what to do with
> new features , that have no relevence to their setup.
> PCIE3 ? That's just too freaking funny.


i hat to chose for the gene-z or gene-z/gen3, the difference was only a few €'s so i got the gen/3. everyone flamed me because its matx and there a not so much slots for sth else. I just said what else do i need for pcie except the graphik xD


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> . everyone flamed me because its matx


This was my first mATX , and I have no regrets whatsoever

There's plenty of full size MOBO's , that wished they performed like our "lil baby"


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevii*
> 
> Wooooot Gene-Z + i5-2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome. 4.0ghz on a hyper212plus easypeasy. trying to hit max on 1.20v


Don't waste time, you can easily get to 4.2 or 4.6 using the CPU Level Up option. See below.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Gene-Z Gen 3 makes sense for new builds.

Gen 3 makes no sense for current Gene-Z owners. It's a whole lot of hassle (taking apart system, putting in new Gene-Z, putting old stuff back in, selling old Gene-Z) for nothing, especially since the old Gene-Z will support 22nm processors anyway.


----------



## Kvjavs

The Gen 3 is in stock at Newegg
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 - $189.99


----------



## XBarbarian

building it as we speak.. taking my time..doing it right..( hopefully )


----------



## Kevii

Yeah I'm just doing it manually so I have the lowest voltages that are stable. Hit 4.5ghz today stable 3 hours P95


----------



## 5point6Titan

i am extremely happy with this mobo. this also being my first matx.
with my previous asus P6T Deluxe v2 / i7-920, i had to disable HT just to get to 4.0 ghz. and still maintain temps under 80.
i'm fine tuning my 2600k OC right now. 4.6 ghz @ 1.33 vcore, just hit the 10 hour mark in prime95 (in place large fft's for max heat) and still going with core temps of 59,67,65,64 with the H80 on the medium fan setting. i will do a 12 hour blend run later and that should definitely consider this thing rock solid stable.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevii*
> 
> Yeah I'm just doing it manually so I have the lowest voltages that are stable. Hit 4.5ghz today stable 3 hours P95


I just started dropping my vcore on my little 4.2 ghz oc. I checked it after a few hours and it was looking good at 1.2v, but after letting it run overnight it had an error in 2 of the 8 threads which happened at around 3.5 hours of prime95. So close! Trying 1.21 now.


----------



## tw33ter

I'm already running 2x4gb of the 1.25v snipers... are there any settings I need to change when adding another set of 2x4gb?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33ter*
> 
> ... are there any settings I need to change when adding another set of 2x4gb?


Nope , this board is absolutly incredible how it finds and sets most all current premium 1.5V sticks. *It's like magic !!!!!*


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## XBarbarian

Great Pic 1ceTr0n! Grats!

so..yay! took me too long to put it altogether.. futzed around, double checking etc.. but got my rig built..and what do ya know..it ran from the get go! w00t.

installed windows in like 10 mins! took quite a while to get all the freaking updates... but w0w! loving it so far!

let it run overnight etc.. now to play with some OC!

I have been normally using the free MS Essentials AV for a few years.. but figured Id try to free 1 yr of Kapersky's included on the Asus Disc. Anyone else using it have any fb?

for whatever reason, I was under the impression I would just do the OC in Windows in the AI Suite. That is not the case though right? Still need to go to the BIOS, although it is significantly easier than "back in the day"...?


----------



## tw33ter

With my corsair h60 and it's pwm fan hooked up to the cpu fan header, I've been unable to get q-fan or fan xpert to control it. It's always spins at 1900rpm. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> I have been normally using the free MS Essentials AV for a few years.. but figured Id try to free 1 yr of Kapersky's included on the Asus Disc. Anyone else using it have any fb?


I have been using Avast free it works great for me and check out this thread I am a noob to oc and this works a treat http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## alastairb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33ter*
> 
> With my corsair h60 and it's pwm fan hooked up to the cpu fan header, I've been unable to get q-fan or fan xpert to control it. It's always spins at 1900rpm. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have a similar issue with my CPU fan which is a non pwm fan, it always spins at 100% on CPU headers, on the case fan headers the rpm changes as expected


----------



## Blindsay

anyone seen a waterblock for this board? i know its overkill but im intersted in one if there is one out there


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> anyone seen a waterblock for this board? i know its overkill but im intersted in one if there is one out there


Couple here:
http://www.aquatuning.us/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gene-z&


----------



## Bonnyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> _*ahhhhhhh.......now yee desire me trade secrets, huh ??*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....i'm EZ


Thanks ChesterCat, you are a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Couple here:
> http://www.aquatuning.us/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gene-z&


thanks!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> anyone seen a waterblock for this board? i know its overkill but im intersted in one if there is one out there


Ummmmmmm have you checked the *FORNT PAGE* ? under ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ....

*>>> WaterCooling Accessories <<<* (Click to show)

*
EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - Acetal+EN (Nickel)

















http://www.mips-computer.com/







*

*Look For Purchase @ =*

*http://www.aquatuning.us/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=asus%20maximus%20IV%20gene%20z*

*



*
*Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Liquid Cooling System Video courtesy LJCH4E*

*







More Coming Soon







*


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Ummmmmmm have you checked the *FORNT PAGE* ? under ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ....
> *>>> WaterCooling Accessories <<<* (Click to show)[/B]
> *
> EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mips-computer.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Look For Purchase @ =*
> *http://www.aquatuning.us/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=asus%20maximus%20IV%20gene%20z*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Liquid Cooling System Video courtesy LJCH4E*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Coming Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bwahaha fail on my part, thanks lol


----------



## Supra2jz

I was checking my VRM temps with a infrared thermometer (work had a good deal on one so I bought it) and they are running at 35-37c. What would be considered to high?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> I was checking my VRM temps with a infrared thermometer (work had a good deal on one so I bought it) and they are running at 35-37c. What would be considered to high?


Could be cooler.....but that's always gonna be the case. Those kinda temps are certainly acceptable and fall within a safe 24/7 threashold

Considering the equipment you have, I'd say you can easily drop those temps some.
With moderate ambiant indoor temps..... I'd think idle temps should be closer to 30-35C
Of course....your CPU V's come into play also. You're at what ?

In the meantime , you certainly arn't killin' nothing and should be enjoying your kit.
When you got the time to tweak.....I'd re-TIM and check/double check fans are
positioned in a proper in / out flow.


----------



## copper

OMG I loved this motherboard, but now its driving ****en crazy!!!!!

Can anyone tell me what my issue might be.

So I got the build that's in my sig.

The problem is my computer is constantly shutting off randomly.

What I did.

1. I thought I had a bad PSU so I RMA it and received a new one.

2. I updated the bios to the latest one.

3. set my ram speeds and voltage manually

Soooo this finally seemed to work, but now I'm trying to hook up my solid state drive with the rapid share technology (one of the big reasons I got this motherboard) and I get BSOD at boot and can't even get into windows.

The computer completely fails when I try installing Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 10.6.0.1002 driver. Can anyone tell me why this is crashing my computer?

I've had reinstalled windows 3 times and I'm about to put my fist through this motherboard if I have to do it one more time. Please help


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *copper*

Frankly ... TWO of the strong reasons I bought this board initially also were the SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology and the Lucid Virtu technology ... SIX Months later, and I don't use *EITHER* !







they both don't really live up to what I thought I'd gain from them ... or maybe I'm just doing it wrong I dunno, still kind of a noob with computer builds







,

but IMO ... *and this was advice given to me early on as well btw







*... *FORGET* the ISRT/RST and the SSD Cache option for now ... your *90* GB SSD drive would be just big enough for an OS/BOOT C:/ Drive and use your HDD as your storage/file/backup drive ... this will end up giving you better performance using it in this way than the SSD Cache feature as well.

Read about I think it's like at 60 *90* pages into the thread or so and beyond ? somewhere in there we discuss this ... and the concencus seemed to be that both the SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology and the Lucid Virtu technology were not yet fully realized features worth taking too much time to get working because neither lived up to expectations as of yet at least, maybe down the road they'll improve them ?

Anyways IF you decide you STILL want to use it despite my advice, then most likely I think it's a setting in the BIOS you have to configure, maybe a combonation of them ... did you set SATA Mode to RAID ? Also your drive can't be plugged into the RED SATA 6.0GB/s ... you have to use the GRAY SATA 3.0GB/s for ISRT/RST to function. Also did you DISABLE Acceleration and switch to ENHANCED ? or did you even GET that far ... I could never get it working enough to get that far either, and just gave up and did the above







but Good Luck.

*PS* - IF you haven't you should really check out and read through - http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## ChesterCat

Since allot of us have very similar specs, I'm thinking it would be
kinda cool to see how our Maximus IV GENE-Z68 compare to each others.
*This is in no way.... "a who's got the biggest"*

3D Mark 11 --and-- 3D Mark Vantage


----------



## Mrrad




----------



## Papaace

i got yesterday my gene-z/gen 3 and i'm loving it.
But if you set overclock on 4.2 with x.m.p you need to adjust the vcore a bit or in prime your threads fails


----------



## lucas.vulcan

test non valide car nvidia na pas encore sorti son pilote officiel
mais je fais P11860 en sli580 et en 4.8Ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2381285


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> i got yesterday my gene-z/gen 3 and i'm loving it.
> But if you set overclock on 4.2 with x.m.p you need to adjust the vcore a bit or in prime your threads fails


Yeah , I thought it _automattically_ bumped it up.

4.2 should run at 1.25 without a problem [my 4.6 is stable at 1.25]


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> test non valide car nvidia na pas encore sorti son pilote officiel
> mais je fais P11860 en sli580 et en 4.8Ghz
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2381285


English forum here buddy


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> test non valide car nvidia na pas encore sorti son pilote officiel
> mais je fais P11860 en sli580 et en 4.8Ghz
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2381285


TRANSLATION:

test invalid because nvidia has not yet released their official driver
but I P11860 in sli580 and 4.8Ghz


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> i got yesterday my gene-z/gen 3 and i'm loving it.
> But if you set overclock on 4.2 with x.m.p you need to adjust the vcore a bit or in prime your threads fails


which method did you use to adj vcore? just bump with manual... or offset mode.. or?

still havent had the time to oc mine..but tonight I should...was thinking about the offset method... after first just using rialto's simple 2 step method


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> I was checking my VRM temps with a infrared thermometer (work had a good deal on one so I bought it) and they are running at 35-37c. What would be considered to high?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be cooler.....but that's always gonna be the case. Those kinda temps are certainly acceptable and fall within a safe 24/7 threashold
> 
> Considering the equipment you have, I'd say you can easily drop those temps some.
> With moderate ambiant indoor temps..... I'd think idle temps should be closer to 30-35C
> Of course....your CPU V's come into play also. You're at what ?
> 
> In the meantime , you certainly arn't killin' nothing and should be enjoying your kit.
> When you got the time to tweak.....I'd re-TIM and check/double check fans are
> positioned in a proper in / out flow.
Click to expand...

To be honest I've never messed with vrm heat sinks or there TIM. Ran prime95 last night for 5+ hours, when I checked again the vrm were at 44c in the hottest area it's clocked at 4.6ghz with a 1.36 vcore


----------



## Slow*Jim

Untitled.jpg 91k .jpg file


Vantage score - 19785 with a single 6870/2500k


----------



## rwpritchett

Hey guys, I need some help with my Gene-Z.

I'm not new to overclocking/tweaking, but I'm new to SB having skipped Nehalem and Lynnfield. Anyway, I've noticed that SpeedStep is not working on my setup. Here's the details:

SpeedStep works if, _and only if_, the BIOS is completely set to defaults.... "Auto" for most settings.

If I change a setting, such as memory speed, it doesn't work anymore.

For example: In a CMOS-cleared fresh BIOS, if I manually set my RAM to run at 1600 instead of "Auto", CPU-Z shows my CPU running at full Turbo speed (3900MHz) even though I'm idling near 0% usage. It never clocks down, not even to stock clock (3500MHz). In contrast, if I leave the memory setting on "Auto" it properly clocks the CPU down to 1600MHz and turbo's up to full speed on load (but my RAM will run at 1333). I'm not using XMP, just manually setting the memory divider. And yes, EIST is enabled in the BIOS.

Coming from Yorkfield I'm new to the whole turbo thing, but I was under the assumption that SpeedStep should clock down to 1600MHz at idle, run at 3500MHz with normal loads, and turbo up to 3900MHz dynamically when needed. It shouldn't idle at "Turbo" speed, correct? My Yorkfield was fine with SpeedStep enabled even when overclocked.

*I'm running BIOS 0902 with an i7-2700K running at stock clocks. Is this normal behavior or is this BIOS known to have this issue? Anyone else running 0902 seeing this?*


----------



## alastairb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help with my Gene-Z.
> I'm not new to overclocking/tweaking, but I'm new to SB having skipped Nehalem and Lynnfield. Anyway, I've noticed that SpeedStep is not working on my setup. Here's the details:
> SpeedStep works if, _and only if_, the BIOS is completely set to defaults.... "Auto" for most settings.
> If I change a setting, such as memory speed, it doesn't work anymore.
> For example: In a CMOS-cleared fresh BIOS, if I manually set my RAM to run at 1600 instead of "Auto", CPU-Z shows my CPU running at full Turbo speed (3900MHz) even though I'm idling near 0% usage. It never clocks down, not even to stock clock (3500MHz). In contrast, if I leave the memory setting on "Auto" it properly clocks the CPU down to 1600MHz and turbo's up to full speed on load (but my RAM will run at 1333). I'm not using XMP, just manually setting the memory divider. And yes, EIST is enabled in the BIOS.
> Coming from Yorkfield I'm new to the whole turbo thing, but I was under the assumption that SpeedStep should clock down to 1600MHz at idle, run at 3500MHz with normal loads, and turbo up to 3900MHz dynamically when needed. It shouldn't idle at "Turbo" speed, correct? My Yorkfield was fine with SpeedStep enabled even when overclocked.
> *I'm running BIOS 0902 with an i7-2700K running at stock clocks. Is this normal behavior or is this BIOS known to have this issue? Anyone else running 0902 seeing this?*


change the C1E bios setting from auto to enabled and EIST should start working, that was my problem anyway!


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*copper*_
> 
> Frankly ... TWO of the strong reasons I bought this board initially also were the SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology and the Lucid Virtu technology ... SIX Months later, and I don't use *EITHER* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they both don't really live up to what I thought I'd gain from them ... or maybe I'm just doing it wrong I dunno, still kind of a noob with computer builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> but IMO ... _*and this was advice given to me early on as well btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_... *FORGET* the ISRT/RST and the SSD Cache option for now ... your *90* GB SSD drive would be just big enough for an OS/BOOT C:/ Drive and use your HDD as your storage/file/backup drive ... this will end up giving you better performance using it in this way than the SSD Cache feature as well.
> 
> Read about I think it's like at 60 *90* pages into the thread or so and beyond ? somewhere in there we discuss this ... and the concencus seemed to be that both the SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology and the Lucid Virtu technology were not yet fully realized features worth taking too much time to get working because neither lived up to expectations as of yet at least, maybe down the road they'll improve them ?
> 
> Anyways IF you decide you STILL want to use it despite my advice, then most likely I think it's a setting in the BIOS you have to configure, maybe a combonation of them ... did you set SATA Mode to RAID ? Also your drive can't be plugged into the RED SATA 6.0GB/s ... you have to use the GRAY SATA 3.0GB/s for ISRT/RST to function. Also did you DISABLE Acceleration and switch to ENHANCED ? or did you even GET that far ... I could never get it working enough to get that far either, and just gave up and did the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Good Luck.
> 
> _*PS*_ - IF you haven't you should really check out and read through - http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization-for-ssds-hdds


@LA-King Thanks so much man! Off of what you said I already found several issues that were driving me crazy. I had my ssd connected to the red sata for speed, but didn't realize it wouldn't be compatible with RST. I'm also not sure about the rest of the settings for my sata connection, so it could all be wrong lol. Anyways I'm going to try to make this RST run stable bc I'm hard headed and determined. Thanks for suggesting which pages to read, bc I probably only read the last 20 pages with everyone saying how great and perfect their board is (I was thinking I must have the worst luck in the world to have the one board that crashes 24/7).


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> To be honest I've never messed with vrm heat sinks or there TIM. Ran prime95 last night for 5+ hours, when I checked again the vrm were at 44c in the hottest area it's clocked at 4.6ghz with a 1.36 vcore


Well then , you have no problen.
_
Throw that heat gun away_


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> To be honest I've never messed with vrm heat sinks or there TIM. Ran prime95 last night for 5+ hours, when I checked again the vrm were at 44c in the hottest area it's clocked at 4.6ghz with a 1.36 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> Well then , you have no problen.
> _
> Throw that heat gun away_
Click to expand...

It's to much fun to mess with







how about ram what would be to hot?


----------



## Mrrad

@rwpritchett, Don't forget to set your power options to "BALANCED" not performance or you won't throttle down......... !


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supra2jz*
> 
> It's to much fun to mess with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about *ram* what would be to hot?


I'd not even be concerned with *that*. As long as you havent messed with timings.....you're gonna be OK


----------



## Papaace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> which method did you use to adj vcore? just bump with manual... or offset mode.. or?
> still havent had the time to oc mine..but tonight I should...was thinking about the offset method... after first just using rialto's simple 2 step method


i just did the manual method, if you set it to x.m.p it sets itself into manual, i just added a bit , 0.025 or so


----------



## SortOfGrim

It finally arrived! The Lian Li UC-01 USB 3.0 to Internal 20-Pin converter. I hoped it was flexible so I could bend it 90 degrees but nope. No matter it still looks..well..you don't see it, so that's good. And it works, which is better. Small con is that it doesn't lock into place (would be handier) but I'm not gonna shake the case









And happy holidays!!


----------



## johnnyw

Ok guys i seriously need some help now. Bought new keyboard today with backlight (QPAD MK-85) and in some reason when i turn pc off keyboard backlight still remains on. Any ideas?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ok guys i seriously need some help now. Bought new keyboard today with backlight (QPAD MK-85) and in some reason when i turn pc off keyboard backlight still remains on. Any ideas?


Try different USB ports.

Both front & back


----------



## johnnyw

Should of mentioned that tried all ports allready and backlight still remains on at all of those, numlock light does go off. Is there some setting in bios/uefi that turns on/off usb power?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Should of mentioned that tried all ports allready and backlight still remains on at all of those, numlock light does go off. Is there some setting in bios/uefi that turns on/off usb power?


I have the same thing with my mouse. I just turn off the PSU.


----------



## lostincyberspac

Very Nice keyboard, First full rollover on USB? i really like qpad. Seriously considering this myself. to got with my rat9


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> i just did the manual method, if you set it to x.m.p it sets itself into manual, i just added a bit , 0.025 or so


hmm.. setting the Memory to x.m.p makes it go to manual? then does it stay at whatever vcore all the time.. or does it still step down when idle?
Because Im going to finally work on my OC tonight.. and was going to use Rialto's simple 2 step method.... but wouldn't want to loose the step down ability when idle..

hmmm...

Coincidentally... seems kind of odd.. my idle vcore is 1.24 @ 1.600 idle ( and 34c )

seems others say their like 1.1 or less

anything to worry about?

Interesting as well, that the RoG CPUID is about 10 degrees less CPU temps than OC3D HWare Monitor shows...


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> i just did the manual method, if you set it to x.m.p it sets itself into manual, i just added a bit , 0.025 or so


I got mine set to xmp with offset .It throttles down to around .976 v at 1600 Mhz at 4.4Ghz its 1.328...


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Ya I ordered some 8-8-8-24 1.5 ram that are z68 specific
> Even if i run ram at jdec 1.5 9-9-9-24-2t 1333
> i can bench but its not stable will report more when ram arrives
> But From my 2 days with it so far I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!! Puts the ud5 to shame imo uefi is amazing I couldnt even boot into windows at 5.0 on the ud5 and if i moved block at all it wouldn't post i can oc block on this board to 1.7 and post fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i get all the kinks worked out it should be GTG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *@ solar0987*
> 
> *I'm just trying to get you SOME sort of answer and start the ball rolling on others helping you too ...*
> *so forgive my not thinking at 100% right this second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long night last night, but the sms bus controller ? you're the FIRST person I think to have a System Management Bus Controller issue ?*
> 
> *This is how you should go about getting the MoBo up and running {getting Drivers loaded up} ...*
> 
> *Quote:*
> 
> 
> *Should I download the drivers out of their site or the cd that comes with the motherboard?*
> 
> *How to install drivers =*
> 
> *CD first ... because you'll need the NIC driver to go online ... then you can decide if you want to update the BIOS and other drivers, SOME people are still running on the Original BIOS w/o problems, others updated and had issues, other updated and got rid of issues ... it's for sure a YMMV kinda thing.
> 
> Steps I took: ... others might have done it differently ?
> - assemble your system, but leave INTERNET disconnected
> - turn on/Boot up your system
> 
> - do a CLEAN install of Win7 on your SSD/HDD
> 
> - install NIC/LAN drivers from Asus Support CD
> 
> - NOW Connect to the INTERNET & run windows updates
> 
> - install drivers & apps from Asus Support CD or from ASUS Website
> 
> - decide about BIOS/driver updates off Asus website support (Install the ones you want)
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *EDIT* : Also, as far as fixing up the FRONT PAGE FIRST POST ... I've decided to just WAIT a few days and let the fine OCN people figure out all the messes they made and fix them, before I go trying to correct all the stuff again for not, as they may make corrections that overwrite my fixes and I don't really want to be wasting my time and effort ... thanks for understanding


Ok I'm having the same issues as solar had, but I didn't see a solution posted. I can't find drivers for my SM Bus Controller and my computer will shut off under any load like gaming and big installs. I think I've had every issue this motherboard can toss at me. I just want it to run stable now.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> change the C1E bios setting from auto to enabled and EIST should start working, that was my problem anyway!


This did the trick, thanks!


----------



## copper

ok I found the driver finally. That was my mistake, but my computer is still shutting down like every 10 minutes. There are no cooling issues, but it seems so random. Should I up the voltage to my ram and processor? That's about the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I have the same thing with my mouse. I just turn off the PSU.


Well that is quite lame when if need to do that each time you turn pc off, shouldnt be needed. Also noticed that my sidewinder x8 mouse keeps on too and starting to think there is something wrong with mobo itself. I went thru all the settings in bios that relates to usb and there dont seem to be any option for usb that could cause this.

Strange thing is that my razer blakcwidow and logitech mx518 & G500 did shut down proberly and havent made any changes to uefi since i was still using those.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostincyberspac*
> 
> Very Nice keyboard, First full rollover on USB? i really like qpad. Seriously considering this myself. to got with my rat9


Ye its nice at actual use and does have full nkro thru usb. This small problem just spoils it for me atm, its really annoying that keayboard lights keep lit when pc is turned off.


----------



## XBarbarian

so... began the OC journey last night.

upgraded the bios to 0902

one thing I think is odd..or maybe not; when I select the cpu level up.. the only options I have are auto, 4.2, 4.6
shouldn't there be a bigger range there?

and Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.

that changes the vcore to manual @1.30 and sets the ram to 1600 @1.5

boot into windows..and even though the speedstep lowers down to 1.6, the vcore stays put. been reading the off set thread here..

oc3d off set oc thread

but seems some of his menu options are different?

with this oc to 4.2 and steady 1.3 vcore, and the H80 cooling in my rig set top medium, I idle at 40c, get to 60c with a IBT stress run

should I just be happy with that? seems like I should be able to get the vcore to lower at idle ... and 40c seems a little high for idle too ( thats read from HWare Monitor..


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well that is quite lame when if need to do that each time you turn pc off, shouldnt be needed. Also noticed that my sidewinder x8 mouse keeps on too and starting to think there is something wrong with mobo itself. I went thru all the settings in bios that relates to usb and there dont seem to be any option for usb that could cause this.
> Strange thing is that my razer blakcwidow and logitech mx518 & G500 did shut down proberly and havent made any changes to uefi since i was still using those.


Probably due to the design of your keyboard. I like that the Gene-Z keeps my G700 charged when my computer is off. My Logitech Illuminated Ultrathin also turns off when the computer shuts down.

To test it, use a powered USB hub or wall outlet (like an AC-USB adapters) and plug your keyboard into that. If the lights turn on, it's your keyboard's problem. If they don't, it's the mobo.


----------



## johnnyw

Well i allready tested it in another pc and in that one leds does shut off along with pc, so its definately something about mobo. Maybe some compatibility issue beetween mb and this keyboard?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well i allready tested it in another pc and in that one leds does shut off along with pc, so its definately something about mobo. Maybe some compatibility issue beetween mb and this keyboard?


Wrong, that doesn't necessarily point to the mobo. That might just mean that the other PC's mobo powers off its USB ports when it shuts off. You yourself said that your BlackWidow, G500 and MX518 powered off properly so I'm of the intuition it could be with how your new keyboard is designed (lighting on when there's USB power).

Once again, try a powered USB port with the keyboard that isn't interfaced with a computer (like a USB wall adapter for a phone or iPod).

The Gene-Z seems to keep its USB ports powered on when it's shut off. I personally like this as it still charges my devices.


----------



## johnnyw

Well even that is the case shouldnt there be option at uefi to turn off that option keeps usb powered on power off state? I know some gigabyte boards at default keeps usb powered but atleast there is option to turn that off at bios, tried to find similar setting in this one but didint see anything at uefi that could be related to it









This is first mobo i personally saw this kind of problem. This might not even be problem for most guys but i sleep at same room where my pc is located and keyboard leds are so bright that it illumiantes whole room and is really disturbing.

I dont have any external device i could try it with so thats no go.


----------



## lostincyberspac

QPad probably figured it looks so good lit, they dont want to turn it off? If you pay for good equipment u want it to work right, so can understand your frustration, good luck solving it.


----------



## lostincyberspac

You could just switch off backlighting on keyboard? using keys? annoying but does the job.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostincyberspac*
> 
> You could just switch off backlighting on keyboard? using keys? annoying but does the job.


You cant switch it off unless you are in OS, and sometimes even that i set it off before i shut down pc it light up again after shutdown. I think after every reboot keyboard defaults full brightness for leds.


----------



## Supra2jz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostincyberspac*
> 
> You could just switch off backlighting on keyboard? using keys? annoying but does the job.


That's what I gotta do with my razer black widow or it just stays on


----------



## lostincyberspac

did u try usb to ps2 adapter? kind of defeats the object i know.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> so... began the OC journey last night.
> upgraded the bios to 0902
> one thing I think is odd..or maybe not; when I select the cpu level up.. the only options I have are auto, 4.2, 4.6
> shouldn't there be a bigger range there?


That's normal, the only 3 choices available.

Quote:


> and Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.
> that changes the vcore to manual @1.30 and sets the ram to 1600 @1.5
> boot into windows..and even though the speedstep lowers down to 1.6, the vcore stays put.


Normal too... read the small prints below to make it drop voltage on idle.


----------



## 996gt2

*Has anyone experienced issues with S3 sleep? (the standard sleep when you click on "sleep" from the start menu)*

I switched to a new 2500K about a week ago, and my setup is currently 14 hours Prime95 Blend stable at 4.8 GHz, 1.35V with LLC on 50% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. Previously, I ran a different 2500K chip @ 4.7 GHz, 1.4V, with LLC @ 75% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. I had no problems with S3 sleep on that chip on my GENE-Z, which has the 0902 BIOS.

I am still using the same 0902 BIOS now, but *I've noticed that the system sometimes will not come out of S3 sleep and requires a hard reset.*

Anyone know what may be causing this/possible solutions?


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have 3 of these boards I need to set up for folding at the highest frequency possible. I am by no means a good overclocker so need some help. I don't have the kind of time required to read through almost 5000 posts, so who would like to help me?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> I have 3 of these boards I need to set up for folding at the highest frequency possible. I am by no means a good overclocker so need some help. I don't have the kind of time required to read through almost 5000 posts, so who would like to help me?


Set multi to 47-50, depending on how good chip is
VCore=offset (usually +0.05 to +0.10V for 4.7-5 GHz)
LLC=75%
VRM phase control=manual
Manual adjustment=ultra fast
PLL Overvoltage=enabled
It may also help to decrease the PLL voltage to 1.7 or even 1.65V


----------



## copper

Whoopp So anyone who might have read my posts explaining all my issues, I'm sorry it's not the MOBO's fault. After testing each stick of ram I found out that one of my sticks were bad







..... Ugghhh I've had to RMA so much crap on this build that it drives me crazy. Now I'm back to LOVING THIS MOBO







. I can't wait till I get everything back and start overclocking.


----------



## cbk

Could someone help me?

I have the system you may see on my signature, but I am having troubles with RAM (G.Skill RIPJAWS 16GB (4x4GB) 1600MHZ CL8 [1.5V] F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL X2). I am running the version 902 of BIOS and when I try to plus in all 4 DIMMS of the ripjaws I bought accordingly to the QVL I will get the DRAM LED as well as error code 58 and sometimes 45.The most I've been able to get is running 8gb using sockets B1 and B2. I try go button, as well as resetting CMOS to no avail.


----------



## lostincyberspac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> You cant switch it off unless you are in OS, and sometimes even that i set it off before i shut down pc it light up again after shutdown. I think after every reboot keyboard defaults full brightness for leds.


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8046-Asus-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-USB-mouse-and-keyboard-keeps-lighted-after-shutdown.&p=55478

Found that covering the same issue, no one was able to find an option. Maybe rog r gonna have to do bios fix? Seems a bit overkill to have all usb's powered all the time, i am sure there are those that will disagree. I will keep searching because mk-85 is really nice kit, but appears not just that makers keyboards r connflicting


----------



## lostincyberspac

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthrea...eyboard-keeps-lighted-after-shutdown.&p=55478


----------



## lostincyberspac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Check and see if the option in the BIOS is enabled for fast charging or whatever for USB devices. Mine did the same thing when it was enabled and they were plugged in to the top 2 ports or the front ports.
> I think I need to clarify what was going on. I originally noticed the problem at desktop when I was just browsing the web or something, because I had my fans set up to run at 40% when the system was idle. Apparently that small amount of airflow is not enough for the chipset/mosfet heatsinks.
> Right now I just let the fans run 100% and the motherboard stays around 30*C, but it is too loud and I don't like it. 7x 2000rpm fans is loud, especially with high FPI radiators. When I'm gaming I don't notice it because of my headphones.
> Reaching the temp of 70*C was with the fractal 140mm on the door at 100%, and an enermax magma on the back of the case as an intake also at 100%, but the radiator fans all at 40% again to see if I could quiet it down some. It did drop the temps about 15*C but I still do not feel like I want the motherboard to hang out at 70*C+ all the time unless I'm gaming and the fans kick up higher.


saw this on other page of forum, maybe will help?


----------



## Pr0f1t

I went ahead & did my build with the board I got. Was careful when mounting, but it seems to have flattened out nicely.







It's been running 24/7 for 3 days now at 4.6Ghz with the 2 step process. It has passed every test I've thrown at it & has never crashed. Here's my CPU-Z. Add me up. More pics coming when I get them off the camera. What a great board!











EDIT: And the unlocked Sapphire HD 6950 running on the second BIOS & clocks like a 6970.


----------



## Avngl

Hey guys, been using this baby for about 2 weeks now. Everything is perfect @ 4.8Ghz.

The only issue I had was severe tearing from my Gtx 580. I had to tweak codecs according to a guide online which actually fixed it, but i noticed some juddering (if that is spelled correctly). I don't think its a problem with the card as i was using a 1.5GB version from the same manufacturer and noticed the tearing too. Of course then, i was using a 15" monitor so I thought that the monitor was the one causing the tearing.

In games, tearing is rampant as well. However, turning on Vsync would solve this, but of course Vsync has drawbacks as well. Played Saint's Row 3 perfectly though.

Decided to sell off the card and sold it off today for minimal loss.

Why I posted in this thread is because, When you have a card as huge as the GTX580 and using a huge CPU cooler, the NH-D14, its going to be a pain in the arse to remove the card from its designated slot. The easiest way would be to remove the NH-D14 but then its going to be alot of work. I managed to get it out using a blunt ice pick, for its long rod. After about 15 minutes or so, it came out. SAFELY.

Now I don't know if i should get an EVGA card, or wait for ATI's HD7970.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostincyberspac*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8046-Asus-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-USB-mouse-and-keyboard-keeps-lighted-after-shutdown.&p=55478
> Found that covering the same issue, no one was able to find an option. Maybe rog r gonna have to do bios fix? Seems a bit overkill to have all usb's powered all the time, i am sure there are those that will disagree. I will keep searching because mk-85 is really nice kit, but appears not just that makers keyboards r connflicting


Well thats actually my thread in rog forums







USB recharge has been off all the time so that wont be the cause, i really start to think/fear that there is no way to completely turn on usb2 ports with this mobo, been looking uefi past days and dont find any option that would fit the purpose. Basicly that means i just to live with this issue or change keyboard to some model that dont have backlight keys.


----------



## lostincyberspac

It has kind of pissed on my chips 2


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0f1t*
> 
> I went ahead & did my build with the board I got. Was careful when mounting, but it seems to have flattened out nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been running 24/7 for 3 days now at 4.6Ghz with the 2 step process. It has passed every test I've thrown at it & has never crashed. Here's my CPU-Z. Add me up. More pics coming when I get them off the camera. What a great board!


Grats man

what temps does it show idle and load with those settings?

what cooler?

and I assume it stays constant at the 4.6, or does it throttle down?

I am at 4.2, using Rhialto's 2 step... stable happy, would throttle down, but the voltage stayed high.. so..I then used the additional info under neath his 2 step, now the voltage throttles down to 1.016 at 1600ghz..
Quote:


> To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized ( I had to use 25%, maybe because I am only at 4.2 )
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode ( defaulted to +, I changed it to - )


but one follow up to all..Rhialto included ( and thank you for your persistent help )

when I added the the additional fine print steps to have the voltage throttle down, ^^^, it worked, but.. on load it now goes to 1.34 -1.36.. where as before adding the llc and pcc settings, it stayed at load at 1.30

thoughts?


----------



## copper

Just curios but does anyone here actually use the internal USB 3.0 header? I have a usb 3.0 harddrive and I can't get my USB 3.0 front ports to recognize my hard drive (yes I do have the blue usb 3.0 ports in front). It works with USB 2.0 devices, but not with USB 3.0 devices. I can't tell if it's the mobo or the case that's the issue. Anyone got some tips? So far I've enabled all the USB 3.0 stuff I've found in the BIOS ( under the advance tab).


----------



## 996gt2

Did some case mods for improved cable management:

In case anyone was wondering, the airflow goes back to front. Rear fan is intake, front fan is exhaust.


----------



## XBarbarian

996gt2

LOOKS Amazing! GREAT WORK!!

Copper.. silly question.. but you did install the special USB 3.0 Drivers as well, right?


----------



## Yakk0

Just got the ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 GEN3 for about less than a week now. I got this board cause I wanted to start to learn Overclocking. This will be my first time doing this and hoping to get a lot of help from you guys!


----------



## XBarbarian

yakk0 welcome and grats


----------



## Pr0f1t

@XBarbarian - See my sigrig - using a CM V6GT for cooling plus the Vulcan's 2 x 120mm case fans. My room is upstairs & pretty warm even without all the gear I have running, so my temps tend to look a little high. CPU idles in the mid 30s & hits mid 60s under load. GPU sits right at 45C with the bump up to 6970-level clocks. For now I'm just leaving everything running at full OC while I do the stress testing. It's been rock solid so far so I may just leave it that way.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hey ... in case anyone had questions they thought they NEVER got answered ... like Fan Header Control and USB mice/keyboards staying on ... I thought I'd let people here know that as of 2 weeks ago *[email protected]**ASUS* has started to finally post here on OCN ... so maybe shoot him a PM ... just don't over do it and chase him away









His OCN profile = http://www.overclock.net/u/195930/raja-asus


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Also got *yakk0* and *zzzzzzzzzz0* added in on the Google OWNERS List on the FRONT PAGE ... saw a handful of new owners post the last several days, so get your CPU-z validations and/or PIC's posted up so we can add you as well









*Edit*: Also got *XBarbarian*, *Retoric*, *Pr0f1t *and *5point6Titan *added ... *Happy Holidays* and Welcome everyone


----------



## dja2k

I was stable at 4.6ghz with manual voltage 1.3v using the easy 3 step, getting 77'c or so as max temp and then I tried the following:

*To enable voltage drop on idle:
* Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
--- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
* Go back to main menu
--- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode*

But my voltage sky rocketed to 1.5v+ on CPU-z and my temps went high to 98'c so I don't think that works or I did something wrong. I stopped the torture test quickly when I saw high temps.

dja2k


----------



## 5point6Titan




----------



## XBarbarian




----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I was stable at 4.6ghz with manual voltage 1.3v using the easy 3 step, getting 77'c or so as max temp and then I tried the following:
> *To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode*
> But my voltage sky rocketed to 1.5v+ on CPU-z and my temps went high to 98'c so I don't think that works or I did something wrong. I stopped the torture test quickly when I saw high temps.
> dja2k


I did all the above as well, but then I played with the load line cal value.. for mine with the multi just at 42, lowered that LLC to 25%.. and it does drop nicely to 1.01 at idle, but does jump to 1.34 at load. all of which keeps me at max 62c at load

Im wanting to try 4.6, but this behavior is not good, as Im sure load will jump too. Im confident there is a solution though... just asking around, reading, seeing what I may be missing. Not sure why, if following all those directions, without the parts above to enable the idle drops, the manual vcore stays at the 1.30, but adding the additional settings to allow idle clock / volt drop, makes the load vcore jump as much...

with everything as is, with the 4.2, and the idle speedstep / volt changes enabled, in BF3.. I only see temps at 50c though, as its not nearly as stressful as the Intel Burn test... so..if I cant solve the vcore jump due to the idle drop changes, I may leave it here.


----------



## Retoric




----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I was stable at 4.6ghz with manual voltage 1.3v using the easy 3 step, getting 77'c or so as max temp and then I tried the following:
> *To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode*
> But my voltage sky rocketed to 1.5v+ on CPU-z and my temps went high to 98'c so I don't think that works or I did something wrong. I stopped the torture test quickly when I saw high temps.
> dja2k


I think the Offset Mode absolutly needs to be -, oops!.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Also got *yakk0* and *zzzzzzzzzz0* added in on the Google OWNERS List on the FRONT PAGE ... saw a handful of new owners post the last several days, so get your CPU-z validations and/or PIC's posted up so we can add you as well









*Edit*: Also got *XBarbarian*, *Retoric*, *Pr0f1t*, *Papaace* and *5point6Titan* added ... *Happy Holidays* and Welcome everyone









If I missed someone ... please PM me or post linking me back to your CPUz Validation / Pics ...

BTW, I still need a CPUz Validation / Pics for the following people ...

- *Lieutenant Dan*

- *Maximus*

- *Neuronion*

- *Ravenous401*

- *toonfan*

Thanks


----------



## Papaace

Hey guys i've got the following problem. My front usb 3.0 isn't working, but my front usb 2.0 does. What do i have to do?
I've got teh gene z/ggen 3 board


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> Hey guys i've got the following problem. My front usb 3.0 isn't working, but my front usb 2.0 does. What do i have to do? I've got teh gene z/ggen 3 board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> Just curios but does anyone here actually use the internal USB 3.0 header? I have a usb 3.0 harddrive and I can't get my USB 3.0 front ports to recognize my hard drive (yes I do have the blue usb 3.0 ports in front). It works with USB 2.0 devices, but not with USB 3.0 devices. I can't tell if it's the mobo or the case that's the issue. Anyone got some tips? So far I've enabled all the USB 3.0 stuff I've found in the BIOS ( under the advance tab).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> *Copper.. silly question.. but you did install the special USB 3.0 Drivers as well, right?*


----------



## Papaace

yeah i've installed them because the back usb 3.0 doesn't work


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> yeah i've installed them because the back usb 3.0 doesn't work


What he said..... The back USB 3.0 worked fine once I got the drivers installed, but he front doesn't work at all with USB 3.0 Devices.

What is this *"SPECIAL DRIVER"*?

Is it the only driver I saw for USB 3.0 or is there like some special 3rd party driver.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Nope should just need this one ...

USB 3.0


ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.14.3.0


----------



## Papaace

those drivers are installed, i've repaired them now look after reboot if it works


----------



## Papaace

nope it didn't work


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> i hat to chose for the gene-z or gene-z/gen3, the difference was only a few €'s so i got the gen/3. everyone flamed me because its matx and there a not so much slots for sth else. I just said what else do i need for pcie except the graphik xD


Who Flamed you? Most people hold the Gene-Z in high esteem. Would you mind sharing where you received this kind of treatment?


----------



## Yakk0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165592


----------



## dja2k

Does anyone know if an HIS Iceq H687Q1G2M 6870 will fit this board without hitting anything along the way especially the sata ports? http://www.hisdigital.com/us/product2-663.shtml

dja2k


----------



## Papaace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> Who Flamed you? Most people hold the Gene-Z in high esteem. Would you mind sharing where you received this kind of treatment?


i don't care anymore because except the problem with the front usb 3.0 i'm loving this mainboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> Does anyone know if an HIS Iceq H687Q1G2M 6870 will fit this board without hitting anything along the way especially the sata ports? http://www.hisdigital.com/us/product2-663.shtml
> dja2k


I've got a Gigabyte 570 gtx and a Mugen 3 cpu cooler.
At the beginning i thought it wouldn't fit but there is enough space for it.
I advice you to get a case where you can hide your cabels behind then everything fits


----------



## copper

^^^ Yep I just uninstalled and reinstalled those drivers you posted LA_KING and still doesn't work. It powers the device, but won't actually run the USB 3.0 device. It will work with a normal USB 2.0 device.

edit...

Which kind of sucks bc honestly I just realized the 2 reasons I got this board over others boards no longer apply.

I use usb 3.0 and needed a usb 3.0 internal header (mobo has but doesn't work)

I wanted SSD cache, but it crashes my computer. Soooo I ran the standard SSD for programs and HHD for user files.

Kind of bums me out, but I do love this motherboard either way.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> ..
> I wanted SSD cache, but it crashes my computer. Soooo I ran the standard SSD for programs and HHD for user files.
> Kind of bums me out, but I do love this motherboard either way.


You wanted to use a ssd as cache with the OS on a hdd or also on a ssd?


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte 570 gtx and a Mugen 3 cpu cooler.
> At the beginning i thought it wouldn't fit but there is enough space for it.
> I advice you to get a case where you can hide your cabels behind then everything fits


I have this case and everything besides the power cable is out of the way, though it can be moved.



dja2k


----------



## bhk1004

Hey guys just happened upon this thread seems like a bunch of good information. I am doing a new mATX water cooling build and this board was a must buy. Haven't gotten my custom case yet but definitely will post up pictures when I put everything together next week.

Quick question. My board came with the 0702 bios and I installed the board in my HAF-x to setup everything and make sure the board was functional and work on my overclock and such and install my OS. Everything is working great and I'm sitting pretty at 4.8 on my i5 2500k on air. Curious if there is a reason to update the bios to the 09xx version? I did notice the 0702 bios was removed from the front page. Was there something buggy about it? Thx for any help guys. I'm gonna try to get through this almost 500 page thread over the next few days lol.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Give it some time ... we will figure out the USB 3.0 issue ... I pm'd [email protected] and he said he'd check in on this thread from time to time but if we had issues that needed his attention to PM him, so I'll get on that before long, and as for the SSD Cache you can still do that ... it's just that using the SSD as a BOOT/OS drive makes BETTER use of it ... in my case I ended up with TWO Crucial SSD's a 128 GB and a 64 GB ... because I bought the initial 64 GB for the SSD cache and then was going to use it as the BOOT/OS Drive and found it to be too small for my liking for that, so I bought a 128 GB as well since NewEgg wouldn't take back the 64 GB only exchange it for another, so I might try the 128 GB as my BOOT/OS drive, my WD Cav Black 1TB as the FILE/BackUp drive and the 64 GB SSD as a cache to speed up the HDD just that small extra bit, but it's most likely such a small gain, I might be better off using that 64 GB SSD in my backup computer as a BOOT/OS ? I gotta still play with that idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> ^^^ Yep I just uninstalled and reinstalled those drivers you posted LA_KING and still doesn't work. It powers the device, but won't actually run the USB 3.0 device. It will work with a normal USB 2.0 device.
> edit...
> Which kind of sucks bc honestly I just realized the 2 reasons I got this board over others boards no longer apply.
> I use usb 3.0 and needed a usb 3.0 internal header (mobo has but doesn't work)
> I wanted SSD cache, but it crashes my computer. Soooo I ran the standard SSD for programs and HHD for user files.
> Kind of bums me out, but I do love this motherboard either way.


----------



## 996gt2

*Reposted from earlier, still searching for solutions:*

Has anyone experienced issues with S3 sleep? (the standard sleep when you click on "sleep" from the start menu)

I switched to a new 2500K about a week ago, and my setup is currently 14 hours Prime95 Blend stable at 4.8 GHz, 1.35V with LLC on 50% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. Previously, I ran a different 2500K chip @ 4.7 GHz, 1.4V, with LLC @ 75% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. I had no problems with S3 sleep on that chip on my GENE-Z, which has the 0902 BIOS.

I am still using the same 0902 BIOS now, but I've noticed that the system sometimes will not come out of S3 sleep and requires a hard reset.

Anyone know what may be causing this/possible solutions?


----------



## copper

I realized I never posted my pictures of my build on here









Here we go.....










BTW GJ for keeping track of everything LA_KING.... I seriously don't know how you do it. I gotta rep you up


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Is THAT *ORANGE* RAM ? must be those GeIL's ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> BTW GJ for keeping track of everything LA_KING.... I seriously don't know how you do it. I gotta rep you up


*THANKS* *







*the secret is having no other life







oh wait no







I dunno I'm so confused.


----------



## XBarbarian

Greta Pic copper!

and let me add my kudos to your service to this group, La_Kings_Fan! Thanks brother

couldn't resist though.. Go Bolts!


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Is THAT *ORANGE* RAM ? must be those GeIL's ?
> 
> *THANKS* *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the secret is having no other life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno I'm so confused.


Yes it is Orange themed..... BC I live in the land of Oranges here in FL....<<< NO that's not the real reason. I just decided to go that way bc everything orange happened to be on sale haha.

In this instance I'm happy you have no life!


----------



## Nublord

I love mother boards


----------



## XBarbarian

hey copper...Im in Largo!









question for all.. Ive installed the creative drivers, software, etc. in the device manager though, it shows as realtek...

I have the THX, console, etc in the systray, and the crystalizer etc have audible changes to the output.. just the same...

is that what you all see as well?


----------



## Papaace

its right because the installed soundchip is realtek


----------



## rwpritchett

Anybody here ever see this screen pop up during boot? I've seen it 3 times now. One of those times, it would only cycle this message and reboot over and over without end.



The screen occurs when I initiate a reboot right after I get an AI Suite alarm about voltage being too low. When I pull up AI Suite after the alarm, this is what I see:



Running mostly stock EUFI settings right now on 0902. Anything to worry about?


----------



## copper

^^^^ Maybe your PSU is to small? 500w is kind of small IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> hey copper...Im in Largo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question for all.. Ive installed the creative drivers, software, etc. in the device manager though, it shows as realtek...
> I have the THX, console, etc in the systray, and the crystalizer etc have audible changes to the output.. just the same...
> is that what you all see as well?


^^^ Awesome.... Yeah I live in Orlando, so I'm a bit far from largo. Largo is like another state away haha.


----------



## KhanSW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> *Reposted from earlier, still searching for solutions:*
> Has anyone experienced issues with S3 sleep? (the standard sleep when you click on "sleep" from the start menu)
> I switched to a new 2500K about a week ago, and my setup is currently 14 hours Prime95 Blend stable at 4.8 GHz, 1.35V with LLC on 50% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. Previously, I ran a different 2500K chip @ 4.7 GHz, 1.4V, with LLC @ 75% and PLL Overvoltage enabled. I had no problems with S3 sleep on that chip on my GENE-Z, which has the 0902 BIOS.
> I am still using the same 0902 BIOS now, but I've noticed that the system sometimes will not come out of S3 sleep and requires a hard reset.
> Anyone know what may be causing this/possible solutions?


My understanding is the S3 state is broken (not due to Asus but by Intel). Its related to the PLL overvoltage. If you disable it the S3 state will work properly, but at the overclock you are running you need that PLL overvoltage on so I don't believe it will work properly for you. One other thing to look at, as I had a similar problem was too look at the advanced power options in windows 7. I had to turn off hybrid-sleep and all wake-timers as my computer was going to sleep but waking up exactly 53 seconds later everytime. Now its working properly even though the debug doesn't register AA code after waking up but instead 30 each time, still runs fine just not sure why the code never changes. I hope this helps.

This was posted by Raja over at the ROG forums which explains it better:
Quote:


> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Options are "Auto", "Disabled" and "Enabled". A manual setting of "Disabled" is recommended within the bounds of moderate overclocking. Using Core frequency multipliers in excess of 45X may need a setting of "Enabled". The requirements of the "Enabled" setting will vary from processor to processor. The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - this is a hardware limitation, and only fixable by Intel.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> ^^^^ Maybe your PSU is to small? 500w is kind of small IMO.


It's only pulling 270W at the wall running Furmark and IBT simultaneously and has plenty of amps. All rails are stable and in spec. The system didn't crash or lockup when AI Suite alarmed. You'd think if the RAM really was getting 0.0v things would lock up or BSOD.

The boot message goes away if I clear the CMOS, so I'm thinking I may have changed a setting somewhere that caused this.

It could be coincidence, but if I recall correctly all three times I saw AI Suite alarm it was when I was launching SpeedFan and it was detecting the motherboard sensors. Maybe there's some software conflict going on... but that wouldn't explain the firmware message after POST.

Anyone else?


----------



## m.oreilly

not sure re the rog thing (i don't use it), but i ended up uninstalling the asus software because of the bloat and the (false) error messages.


----------



## XBarbarian

I guess the proof is in using something else.. if Core Temp, or HWare Monitor show all as normal..then bail on the AI Suite. I uninstalled mine, actually.


----------



## JCviggen

Hi guys.

Got this board a couple of weeks ago and ran smoothly with a 2500k until today. I saw that there was a newer BIOS than what my board came with so I used the update feature in the bios to update to a newer file I just downloaded.
Upon reboot it gave me a BIOS recovery msg so apparently the update failed. Inserted the CD-rom, flashed to the old stock BIOS and it re-booted just fine.
Figured maybe there was an issue updating from my hdd (ssd) so put the file on a USB stick, failed again.
After repairing it again with the recovery procedure it reset itself and didn't come back.

Debug 00. Lots of resets, power offs, cmos clear, remove the batt, CPU reseat....still 00.

Anyone have any other ideas before I head for the shop?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *JCviggen* Remove the CPU from the socket and *THEN* clear CMOS (must do it with the *CPU* out) and place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU, and see if the board will *POST*. Remove all USB devices apart from the keyboard also. Might be worth listing parts here too, = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG that way we know what you're working with.


----------



## Ingold

Hi all,

I have been lurking (read all 473 pages) and I am looking to build a new system Jan/Feb. Must last buld was 2004 and i have been running 2 monitors off 2 graphics cards. I use the 20" to display webpages, skype and other background programs (not video) while playing games on the 24". From what i have read it would not be possible to do the same using the lucid. Is this the case for sure?

If so what sort of problems (heat, airflow) would i have putting in my old 8800gt on this board with my new planed build? or would i just be better off running the 2 monitors off the 560ti? If the latter would that effect my gaming on the 24"?

Thanks for any help you can offer










Ps... any comments on my propose system is welcome


----------



## XBarbarian

I ended up uninstalling the Lucid. Didnt seem to operate as I expected it to..but then again, I had some misunderstandings as well

I am reusing my gts 250 1028 card, running BF on my large 1080p 37" westy, and a 23" side lcd for web, etc. I am planning on a 580gtx, or waiting for the next gens in a few months.

but your 8800 would run both, just not on uber settings...


----------



## Mrrad

I got false alarms also with the AI suite . Totally freaked me out when it came up that my mobo was 126 c .


----------



## Ingold

Thanks for the replay XBarbarian, what I was wondering was would it be more effective to run the 560ti buy itself and plug both monitors into it or would it be better to run the 560ti and the 8800 together.

If option 1 would I lose performance when playing games?
If option 2 would i have a problem with airflow/heat with this mboard?


----------



## AndrewCowley

This board seems to have dissappeared from Australian retailers. Seems they waiting on the Gen 3 to arrive. Anyone know when that will be?


----------



## gsv883

Guys, sorry if i'm a little off topic here but i need help finding a damn full cover waterblock for my evga gtx 580 SC 1.5gb KR series. Anyway the only thing i can buy readily. Is the Razor GTX 580 waterblock http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx580/ coompatible with my evga gtx 580 (015-p3-1582-kr) thanks in advance guys.

P.S. i'll be amending those screenshots soon because i changed a lot of parts to my build







. never knew building rigs would be this much fun hahahaha


----------



## Webster200x

Can i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164569


----------



## d6bmg

@rwpritchett: the fault is due to PSU problem. Change it ASAP.


----------



## JCviggen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*JCviggen*_ Remove the CPU from the socket and *THEN* clear CMOS (_must do it with the_ *CPU* _out_) and place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU, and see if the board will *POST*. Remove all USB devices apart from the keyboard also. Might be worth listing parts here too, = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG that way we know what you're working with.


Thanks for that!

It didn't help though, took the board back to the shop where it was confirmed d-e-a-d with another cpu and ram.

They gave me a (new) replacement board and that's working well now! In fact it seems to be behaving better than the old board in the short time I've fiddled with it. I changed a crapload of BIOS settings all at once and it didn't even shut down when exit-saving the BIOS like the old one did. It just kept going and rebooted nicely with the new settings. Lets hope this one is a keeper then








I'll stick to the 0403 BIOS it shipped with for now until the need ever arises to put an ivy bridge chip into it.


----------



## dja2k

What temperature monitor does this board use to control the PWM 3 case fan headers? I am going to buy 5 new COUGAR CF-V12P fans, 2 for the CoolerMaster Hyper212+ and the other 3 for the case headers on the board. Should I use PWM fans for the 3 case headers or buy non-PWM fans? Thanks

dja2k


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> What temperature monitor does this board use to control the PWM 3 case fan headers? I am going to buy 5 new COUGAR CF-V12P fans, 2 for the CoolerMaster Hyper212+ and the other 3 for the case headers on the board. Should I use PWM fans for the 3 case headers or buy non-PWM fans? Thanks
> dja2k


If you want them to be controlled by the MoBo based on temperature readings you'll need to buy PWM fans ...

I know there's still some debate and people have reported different results but the long and short of it is this =

- 4 pin PWM's if you want FULLY AUTOMATED Motherboard temperature control of the fans

- 3 /or 4 pin Fans to have The MoBo Manually control the fans using Q-Fan or Fan-Xpert

- I know some say they can't controll fan speeds using Q-Fan or Fan-Xpert, I'll send *[email protected]* a PM and ask for him to give us the low down.

I'll add you to the Google Spreadsheet *Webster200x *, welcome aboard


----------



## dja2k

Thanks! I know about the PWM vs normal 3 pin and temp control, but wondering what actual temperature raises the RPM's on the case fans like the CPU temp raises the CPU fans. Cause if it's the MB temp, then that is always way lower than the CPU temp and those fans will never reach full potential.

dja2k


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCviggen*
> 
> I'll stick to the 0403 BIOS it shipped with for now


I've long lost count , the number of devices (i've read about) rendered inoperatable by bios & firmware updates.
Typically , absolutly nothing was wrong with said devices.........other than the fact "a new firmware or bios" appeared on a manufactures website. Being human , I think it's natural to feel comfortable, downloading that little piece of software goodness , cause of course , it's gonna make our devices operate "oh so much better".

You feel lucky today ?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

What wireless cards do you lot use in your Maximus? Ethernet is not an option where it's going to be located and my current card is PCI so it won't fit.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> What wireless cards do you lot use in your Maximus? Ethernet is not an option where it's going to be located and my current card is PCI so it won't fit.


Perhaps you could simply use a wireless USB dongle?


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley*
> 
> Perhaps you could simply use a wireless USB dongle?


Or maybe a Wireless Access Point to use the Ethernet port instead of USB.

dja2k


----------



## conwa

I recieved my Asus Rog Maximus IV gene-z today!
I also ordered a i5 2500k and 4 x 2 GB vengeance RAM (cmz4gx3m2a1600c).

Now im having some trouble with CPU-Z saying my DRAM frequency is: 669.0 Mhz.
When do that times 2 its 1333 MHz, but my ram is 1600MHz.

When i check the memory support list from this mobo i cant find my memory (that sucks!)
Do i have to buy a different memory or can i solve this problem with a Bios update?

Thnx for help and dont mind my bad english,

Conwa (from Holland)


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I recieved my Asus Rog Maximus IV gene-z today!
> I also ordered a i5 2500k and 4 x 2 GB vengeance RAM (cmz4gx3m2a1600c).
> Now im having some trouble with CPU-Z saying my DRAM frequency is: 669.0 Mhz.
> When do that times 2 its 1333 MHz, but my ram is 1600MHz.
> When i check the memory support list from this mobo i cant find my memory (that sucks!)
> Do i have to buy a different memory or can i solve this problem with a Bios update?
> Thnx for help and dont mind my bad english,
> Conwa (from Holland)


hi, and welcome!

I have the corsair vengeance as well. default it was also at 1333, but I changed the profile in the bios to xmp and now its at 1600


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> What wireless cards do you lot use in your Maximus? Ethernet is not an option where it's going to be located and my current card is PCI so it won't fit.


I use the Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless card. I gave up on PCI cards last year when I had issues with firmware updates. The USB wireless cards are so easy to use and I think more reliable. Oh and they are SUPER CHEAP!!!!!!!


----------



## NorEngineering

Hi guys.

Yesterday I put together my new rig, but I've had major problems getting the board to POST.
This is my system:

Asus Maximus Gene-Z Gen3
2500K
GTX 570
Thermaltake 850W PSU
16GB (Two 2x4GB kit) Corsair Vengeance (Low Vengeance Heatspreader) 1.5V (Link to product)

This is the course of events so far:
*
Yesterday*
At first I tried all 4 sticks --> No POST
2 sticks --> No POST
1 stick in slot A1 --> POST successfull
2 sticks --> POST successfull
4 sticks --> POST successfull

*Today*
I started the day by removing the powercord to the PSU and installing two new 120mm fans powered by molex-connectors. When I plugged the cord back in , the computer wouldn't POST and I got ERROR CODE 45 (also the "Dimm-LED"-LED is glowing.
I feel I have tried everything, but the only way i'm able to POST is by using only 1 stick (in slot A1) or two sticks (in slot A1 + A2).
I have cleared the CMOS, but that did not help.

Can someone please help me out?
Could it be that the memory-controller in the CPU is faulty? Or is it the MB itself? Or the memory sticks? Or maybe I was just dumb buying memory that is not included in the QVL









Please excuse any grammar or spelling mistakes, i'm not a native english speaker

Again, please help If you might know something that might be of interest. I'm sorry if this was the wrong place to ask, but it seems that many of you know your stuff and also; many of you use similar memory.

Thanks


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*JCviggen*_ Remove the CPU from the socket and *THEN* clear CMOS (_must do it with the_ *CPU* _out_) and place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU, and see if the board will *POST*. Remove all USB devices apart from the keyboard also. Might be worth listing parts here too, = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG that way we know what you're working with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorEngineering*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Yesterday I put together my new rig, but I've had major problems getting the board to POST.
> This is my system:
> Asus Maximus Gene-Z Gen3
> 2500K
> GTX 570
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> 16GB (Two 2x4GB kit) Corsair Vengeance (Low Vengeance Heatspreader) 1.5V (Link to product)
> This is the course of events so far:
> *
> Yesterday*
> At first I tried all 4 sticks --> No POST
> 2 sticks --> No POST
> 1 stick in slot A1 --> POST successfull
> 2 sticks --> POST successfull
> 4 sticks --> POST successfull
> *Today*
> I started the day by removing the powercord to the PSU and installing two new 120mm fans powered by molex-connectors. When I plugged the cord back in , the computer wouldn't POST and I got ERROR CODE 45 (also the "Dimm-LED"-LED is glowing.
> I feel I have tried everything, but the only way i'm able to POST is by using only 1 stick (in slot A1) or two sticks (in slot A1 + A2).
> I have cleared the CMOS, but that did not help.
> Can someone please help me out?
> Could it be that the memory-controller in the CPU is faulty? Or is it the MB itself? Or the memory sticks? Or maybe I was just dumb buying memory that is not included in the QVL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse any grammar or spelling mistakes, i'm not a native english speaker
> Again, please help If you might know something that might be of interest. I'm sorry if this was the wrong place to ask, but it seems that many of you know your stuff and also; many of you use similar memory.
> Thanks


Norenginering.. welcome

sorry to hear your having a troubling start. try LA_Kings_Fan' info above.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

To the Guys with problems ... *FRONT PAGE* / scroll down to - *>>> FIXES For KNOWN PROBLEMS + ISSUE'S <<<* (Click to show) and clcik on it to open the drop down ...

*RAM not running at expected Speed Frequencies ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*



> *=================================================================*
> 
> *Is your 1600 MHz RAM showing up as running @ 1333 MHz in the BIOS ? ;*
> *- Enter BIOS and Set AI Tweaker to XMP*
> *- Select the XMP Profile if neeed
> - Set VCCSA/IO to around 1.15V-*
> 
> *Credit & Thank you to [email protected]*
> 
> *=================================================================*


*New Build, Can't get System to Post / Boot Up ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*



> *=================================================================*
> 
> *Having difficulties getting your New Rig up and Running ? ;*
> *- check to be sure your CPU Chip is seated properly.
> - check to be sure your memory modules are seated properly.
> - memory modules shopuld be 1.5v max (voltage above that CAN potentially cause issues with Sandy-Bridge)
> - check to be sure your GPU card is seated properly and/or the PCI-E power cables are securly plugged in TIGHT to the card.
> - check to be sure ALL your Sata power Cable connections to HDD, Optical Drive, etc. are secure.
> - Double check ALL PSU power connections.*
> *IF ALL ELSE FAILS ...*
> *- Remove the CPU from the socket and clear CMOS (must do with the CPU out)*
> *- Place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU*
> *- Remove all USB devices (Mouse, Drives, etc.) apart from the keyboard also.*
> *- See if the board will at least POST.*
> *- IF Board will not POST, contact Asus about RMA'ing your Board.
> 
> Credit & Thank you to [email protected]*
> 
> *=================================================================*


*Good Luck







*


----------



## Nublord

It's not letting me change the cpu ratio?

Another question
Do I have to install the X Fi drivers, and if so, which one do I use because I couldn't find it on creatives site. Its using realtek's software right now....

btw, wow lmao, windows booted up in 2 seconds after i changed the RAM settings


----------



## Ingold

Repost incase someone can help,

I have been lurking (read all 475 pages) and I am looking to build a new system Jan/Feb. My last build was 2004 and i have been running 2 monitors off 2 graphics cards. I use the 20" to display webpages, skype and other background programs (not video) while playing games on the 24". From what i have read it would not be possible to do the same using lucid. Is this the case for sure?

If so what sort of problems (heat, airflow) would i have putting in my old 8800gt on this board next to the 560ti in my new planned build? or would i just be better off running the 2 monitors off the 560ti? If the latter would that effect my gaming on the 24"?

Thanks for any help you can offer










Ps... any comments on my propose system is welcome


----------



## Ingold

AndrewCowley, Here tis

http://w.techbuy.com.au/p/182911/ASUS/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-ZGEN.asp


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ingold*
> 
> AndrewCowley, Here tis
> 
> http://w.techbuy.com.au/p/182911/ASUS/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-ZGEN.asp


Thank you. Hope PCCG get it soon. If not I'll have to order the MB from tech buy and the rest of my build from PCCG.


----------



## Ingold

Exactly what I am waiting on


----------



## Nublord

Is it normal to only see your OC in cpu-z? Windows says 3.3, CPU-Z says 4.6 lol.,


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nublord*
> 
> Is it normal to only see your OC in cpu-z? Windows says 3.3, CPU-Z says 4.6 lol.,


Yes , it's the same on mine.......


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nublord*
> 
> Is it normal to only see your OC in cpu-z? Windows says 3.3, CPU-Z says 4.6 lol.,


windows..as in on the WEI page? ( system info stuff? )

yes... Windows doesnt report actual frequency, it reports on the chip as Identified by its ID..and thus its stock frequency


----------



## Nublord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> windows..as in on the WEI page? ( system info stuff? )
> yes... Windows doesnt report actual frequency, it reports on the chip as Identified by its ID..and thus its stock frequency


when I had a x3 it'd show the freq. in the WEI... weird


----------



## vassp

HI guys, anyone here using 16 gb of LP corsair ram? its not in the QVL so i was wondering if anyone has got this ram going and trouble free.
Any suggestions on other low profile 16gb ram would be appreciated. Great read BTW.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Read the RAM post ... *Guide on picking RAM for your Maximus IV GENE-Z,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vassp*
> Any suggestions on other low profile 16gb ram would be appreciated. Great read BTW.


----------



## Taiwanese

Hello everyone..

I have the Maximus IV Gene-Z and I'm wondering if this is normal or not.

Ever since I got this mobo.. when I boot up, the RoG (Republic of Gamer) screen does not appear in full image scale, and it shows up *two* times before going into the Windows 7 boot-up logo.







Is there a way to resolve this..? or is it normal.

Nonetheless, Thank goodness for this thread! I've been on stock settings for my 2500k and I don't know how to OC in this BIOS! (Yes.. I'm an idiot







)


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taiwanese*
> 
> Hello everyone..
> I have the Maximus IV Gene-Z and I'm wondering if this is normal or not.
> Ever since I got this mobo.. when I boot up, the RoG (Republic of Gamer) screen does not appear in full image scale, and it shows up *two* times before going into the Windows 7 boot-up logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to resolve this..? or is it normal.
> Nonetheless, Thank goodness for this thread! I've been on stock settings for my 2500k and I don't know how to OC in this BIOS! (Yes.. I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Try disabling the Jmicron Sata Controllers (you will lose the esata on the back), but personally with usb3 on front i dont care much, if i need it at someone point i would just enter the bios and re enable them, this will also speed up the boot.


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taiwanese*
> 
> Hello everyone..
> I have the Maximus IV Gene-Z and I'm wondering if this is normal or not.
> Ever since I got this mobo.. when I boot up, the RoG (Republic of Gamer) screen does not appear in full image scale, and it shows up *two* times before going into the Windows 7 boot-up logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to resolve this..? or is it normal.
> Nonetheless, Thank goodness for this thread! I've been on stock settings for my 2500k and I don't know how to OC in this BIOS! (Yes.. I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


For the bios screen showing up twice try this " If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current".


----------



## thaos

The specifications on the website states that the motherboard only supports "Single Channel Memory Architecture".

Does that mean it does not support dual channel memory?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thaos*
> 
> The specifications on the website states that the motherboard only supports "Single Channel Memory Architecture".
> Does that mean it does not support dual channel memory?


That is odd... mine is showing 2 channels.. that language is confusing I think. I highly doubt the tech went backwards to single channel..it also says "dual ddr3"


----------



## Pr0f1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> That is odd... mine is showing 2 channels.. that language is confusing I think. I highly doubt the tech went backwards to single channel..it also says "dual ddr3"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thaos*
> 
> The specifications on the website states that the motherboard only supports "Single Channel Memory Architecture".
> Does that mean it does not support dual channel memory?


That's not what it says. What you see there is a listing of ALL the memory specs supported. Since the board will support 1 stick of DRAM, single channel is listed with the others. Note that the board has 2 red slots & 2 black slots. Those are the dual channels. HTH.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0f1t*
> 
> That's not what it says. What you see there is a listing of ALL the memory specs supported. Since the board will support 1 stick of DRAM, single channel is listed with the others. Note that the board has 2 red slots & 2 black slots. Those are the dual channels. HTH.


thanks for clarifying for the quiestion asker.. Ya, I can confirm, mine is dual channel.. running 16 gb









Just got and installed my GTX 580..w00t. replaced the gts250..big bumpage!


----------



## thaos

Alright thanks for ckearing that up. I was so confused bout that.


----------



## vassp

THX LA kings fan, i dont know how i missed that one.


----------



## Papaace

damn i know now why my front usb 3.0 isn't working.
I opened my Computer to look if i was so stuipid and to screw up the usb 3.0 connection.
And yes i did.
two little pins are bend over and one pin is think is missing, because i only see the little hole.
Is there a posibillity to buy those little pins anywhere?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papaace*
> 
> damn i know now why my front usb 3.0 isn't working.
> I opened my Computer to look if i was so stuipid and to screw up the usb 3.0 connection.
> And yes i did.
> two little pins are bend over and one pin is think is missing, because i only see the little hole.
> Is there a posibillity to buy those little pins anywhere?


ouch! well..as crappy as that situation is... there is some comfort in knowing it isnt a defective board... I dont believe you can buy a pin though.. it would mean soldering it... which I wouldnt do.. GL though man..


----------



## Papaace

ok i've read the manual and saw that that one hole is normal because the picture in the manual is so too.
Now i must try to bend those 2 pins


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just installed a 2500K in a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 and used the 3 step overclock on this clubs homepage to get to 4.6ghz. It booted fine and I ran Heaven 2.5. Completed ok. Overclocked my 6970 to 950/1450 (max in CCC, normally works perfect) and tried to run Heaven 2.5 but it blue screened. Rebooted fine removed overclock on 6970 and ran Heaven 2.5 same as the first time and it blue screened again. Removed CPU overclock and ran it and it's fine. Reapplied CPU overclock and it blue screens. I haven't got a clue what has happened but it's really starting to annoy me. Can anyone recommend anything? Thanks


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *DDR3 memory is ridiculously cheap at the moment, so I'd fill up the slots, meaning get 16 GB if you can afford it, though 8 GB is most likely plenty for basic gamming and is budget friendly. As to what brand and model of RAM, well depends on what you like, want, type of CPU cooler you'll use and have clearance for. 1600's is kind of the sweet spot on memory speed in terms of price/performance, and overclockability, though you could save more dropping down to 1333's or get slightly faster w/ 1800-2200 speed, just stay below 1.65V according to the Asus User Guide / Intel CPU rec's.
> 
> In general you can't go wrong with ...
> 
> - G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's, Pi's and Sniper series are all popular choices.*
> - CORSAIR* Vengeance, DOMINATOR GT are the popular choices, or XMS3 and Vengeance LP's for lower profile RAM.*
> - MUSHKIN* Enhanced Redline are overlooked but very good quality and would like nice on this board. Not sure why this brand has been left off the QVL so far ?*
> 
> - CRUCIAL* Ballistix's are kind of overlooked IMO, but good.*
> - PATRIOT* Viper Xtreme, Vipers & G(amer)'s are OK I guess, but I've never used.*
> - KINGSTON* Kingston HyperX are also decent but probably look better on a different motherboard.*
> - GeIL* is good but hard to find depending on where you live.*
> 
> - PNY* personally, I'd stay away from them, but YMMV.*
> - OCZ* personally, I'd stay away from them, but YMMV.*
> 
> ... and I'd look on NewEgg, Fry's or similar* (I can't recommend TigerDirect after they screwed me) *for Memory deals that them seem to have VERY REGULARLY.
> 
> INFORMATIVE TOPIC's ;
> anandtech Article - Sandy-Bridge Memory Scaling, Choosing the Best ddr3 = credit to Utnorris
> Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68 by OCN member munaim1
> Why get 1600MHz RAM if Intel Core i7 2600k CPU only supports up to 1333MHz? by OCN member Benz145
> 
> EDIT: ADDing to List the RED memory sticks, as it looks the best w/ this Board, and people ask about them regularly.
> 
> - G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -* _Standard_ Ripjaws *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = 40mm Ripjaws X's / 40mm Ripjaws / *btw* Snipers are 42mm and Pi's are 56mm and Trident's are 55mm}*
> 
> - G. SKILL* FLARE's *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = 59mm}*
> 
> - CORSAIR* Vengeance *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -* Vengeance LP *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = 52.5mm Vengeance / 26.5mm LP Vengeance}*
> 
> - CORSAIR* DOMINATOR GT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = 54mm}*
> 
> - MUSHKIN* Enhanced Redline Ridgebacks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = 40mm}*
> 
> - GeIL* Gaming EVO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *{Height = ??mm but it's TALL !}*
> 
> ... not sure if there are OTHER RED RAM Kits ?
> 
> ... CORSAIR VENGEANCE vs. G.Skill RipJawsX in how Tall is TALL ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Patriot Sector 5


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Meeeeeeehhhhh I saw those ... not sure I'd really call those *RED* Ram sticks ? it's really just the side sticker ... but OK ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Patriot Sector 5


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Meeeeeeehhhhh I saw those ... not sure I'd really call those *RED* Ram sticks ? it's really just the side sticker ... but OK ...


They look pretty good with it IMO.

Guts.JPG 1634k .JPG file


----------



## ChesterCat

Just in case you've got a pair of the Corsair Vengence "tall boys" (the 2 X 4 kit) and you've
got the Noctua D-14.

and you're not interested in returning nor swapping them out----

A decent pair of tin snips cuts right thru that flimsy aluminum heat sink like hot "butta"

Might not look pretty, but performance and heat is NOT an issue once the surgery is complete

Posted with my fingers using my brain


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*YIKES* ... I wouldn't do that ... just take the Heat spreader *OFF* ... it actually comes off easily, and then wait and get the Vengeance LP RED heatsinks when you can, that's what I'm doing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Just in case you've got a pair of the Corsair Vengence "tall boys" (the 2 X 4 kit) and you've
> got the Noctua D-14.
> 
> and you're not interested in returning nor swapping them out----
> A decent pair of tin snips cuts right thru that flimsy aluminum heat sink like hot "butta"
> Might not look pretty, but performance and heat is NOT an issue once the surgery is complete
> Posted with my fingers using my brain


----------



## black snow

after a week of wait, almost done, just waiting for my BD burner and my twin frozr card, and will be be powering this unit...

will keep on reading in here to get more tips.

Just a question guys, I noticed these set of pins to the right of CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT pins. Do you guys have an idea what are they for. I tried to search about it but couldn't get any answer, by the way, of couse, I am using the Asus Maximus Gene-Z Gen3 mobo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## b0z0

Here's my current build atm. I might change the videocard to a new 7970 once released, and sleeving the PSU.


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just installed a 2500K in a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 and used the 3 step overclock on this clubs homepage to get to 4.6ghz. It booted fine and I ran Heaven 2.5. Completed ok. Overclocked my 6970 to 950/1450 (max in CCC, normally works perfect) and tried to run Heaven 2.5 but it blue screened. Rebooted fine removed overclock on 6970 and ran Heaven 2.5 same as the first time and it blue screened again. Removed CPU overclock and ran it and it's fine. Reapplied CPU overclock and it blue screens. I haven't got a clue what has happened but it's really starting to annoy me. Can anyone recommend anything? Thanks


Forget about getting a stable 4.6 using that method,,, Set AI overclock tuner to XMP, then use this method to oc it, start by aiming for 4.4 and see how your vcore is
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage, use these prime custom tests to get an idea about stability just keep on adding vcore slowly until you can passs without blue screen or error.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips#post_14698786 Use "who crashed to look at the blue3 screen errors" the are usually 0x024 errors ,,, seee this for error code info http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/43058-bsod-error-codes.html


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> after a week of wait, almost done, just waiting for my BD burner and my twin frozr card, and will be be powering this unit...
> will keep on reading in here to get more tips.
> Just a question guys, I noticed these set of pins to the right of CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT pins. Do you guys have an idea what are they for. I tried to search about it but couldn't get any answer, by the way, of couse, I am using the Asus Maximus Gene-Z Gen3 mobo.
> Thanks in advance!


I don't have a clue what they are , its not in the manual


----------



## saint19

Just a picture of the rig for be on the club? My Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 arrived today at home









Edit: Never mind, I found the way.


----------



## groomdedz

Hi Gene-Z68 owners,

I just recently submitted the registration for this club.

Thanks.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Forget about getting a stable 4.6 using that method,,, Set AI overclock tuner to XMP, then use this method to oc it, start by aiming for 4.4 and see how your vcore is
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage, use these prime custom tests to get an idea about stability just keep on adding vcore slowly until you can passs without blue screen or error.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips#post_14698786 Use "who crashed to look at the blue3 screen errors" the are usually 0x024 errors ,,, seee this for error code info http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/43058-bsod-error-codes.html


Thanks mate. Managed to get it stable at GHz (using the guide in the second link) but I had to use 1.35v to keep it stable (only 4 hours prime95) going to let it run over night and hopefully it'll still be on in the morning.









I'll try the offset way some time tomorrow.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Happy New Years







and Welcome new peep's ... *FRONT PAGE* Google Owners List is updated









... To date 1/2/2012 we have *169* Members on the Owners List *(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

*New Owners Added in Dec 2011* *:*

- dja2k
- Lieutenant Dan
- crossbone
- CL3P20
- iZihbO
- Atheus
- Avngl
- Blindsay
- kao1
- gsv883
- alastairb
- D Core
- Supra2jz
- Mrrad
- ChesterCat
- toonfan

- johnnyw

- rwpritchett
- friend'scatdied
- KhanSW

- Code Red

- Wonfu
- Pr0f1t
- zzzzzzzzzz0
- yakk0
- 5point6Titan
- Papaace
- Retoric
- XBarbarian
- copper
- Webster200x
- Conwa (Jan/2012)
- groomdedz (Jan/2012)
- VulgarDisplay88 (Jan/2012)

- b0z0 (Jan/2012)
- Moneo (Jan/2012)
- saint19 (Jan/2012)

As you can see (*37*) it was a busy month







and several of you now have the *GEN_3.0 *boards and retailers have been listed on the Front Page

*Owners on List but* *still* *Needing PROOF ! , (*CPU-z and/or PICs*) :*

*Free* *ROG* *version of CPU-Z Download @ CPUID.com* if you need it








- Neuronion

- Ravenous401

- Maximus
- Lieutenant Dan

- toonfan

- Conwa *pm'd me the info, updated*

IF your info is OUT DATED, please *PM* me to get it updated so we can stay current with Results, *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE







*


----------



## b0z0

I posted a picture of my build but I wasnt added.


----------



## Moneo

same


----------



## saint19

Hi guys, mine arrived few hours ago. Not rig installed yet, so, not OC.










ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Revised my above post ... sorry about that guys, got you 3 added now







welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> I posted a picture of my build but I wasnt added.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> same


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> Hi guys, mine arrived few hours ago. Not rig installed yet, so, not OC.
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3


----------



## saint19

Sorry for ask this but I'm new in ASUS mobos and ROG series.

Can one of the guys here confirm all the components which arrived with the Maximus IV Gene-z/GEN3? I bought mine from ExcaliberPC using International shipping until my country and for some reason I feel that something is missing.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

See pic below ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Sorry for ask this but I'm new in ASUS mobos and ROG series.
> Can one of the guys here confirm all the components which arrived with the Maximus IV Gene-z/GEN3? I bought mine from ExcaliberPC using International shipping until my country and for some reason I feel that something is missing.


----------



## saint19

Thanks man, I think that the store has scammed me. I received the mobo, comes with box that say "Maximus IV Gene-z/GEN3" and all stickers says the same, but when I try to register the mobo in the ASUS web page, the serial number is recognized as only a "Maximus Gene-z" and not as the "GEN3" that I bought. Even, if I remove one of the stickers i can read the "Maximus Gene-z" printed on the mobo


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *YIKES*






































*I know !!!!!......*right out of page 48 , of the "hill jack" tech tricks of 1973






















Those kits are sooo cheap, and me figures a lil sink is better than no sink.


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> I don't have a clue what they are , its not in the manual


yeah, its not actually mantioned in any , manual or their site.


----------



## dja2k

I just upgraded from a 8GB kit to 16GB by buying another Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB kit. The only thing that worries me is how this compares to me buying a 16gb (4x4GB) kit from the start. I noticed they have way difference revisions, one has something like 2.xx and the newer one 8.xx. Has anyone experienced any odd behavior upgrading the ram with two difference pairs? I haven't seen anything yet, just wondering.

dja2k


----------



## ChesterCat

Ain't gona be an issue......as long as the product codes are matched.

un-matched sticks can "possibly" cause issues....... and deff NOT advised

8's. sweet

16's. a waste of meat


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Ain't gona be an issue......as long as the product codes are matched.
> un-matched sticks can "possibly" cause issues....... and deff NOT advised
> 8's. sweet
> 16's. a waste of meat


roflzzz...

but!!1!

its so damn cheap now..might as well! I went with 4x4gb = 80 USD!

insane! I remember paying..I think.. 150 for..64mb dram...lol

so..my epeen is much bigger for no reason..but couldnt pass it up! lol


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> 
> Here's my current build atm. I might change the videocard to a new 7970 once released, and sleeving the PSU.


thats a interesting case.. would post a pic of different angle..so we can see what that case looks like say..on your desk or whatever..from the front? kinda cool looking..and def sff! I will say I love my TJ08-E Silverstone..not sff..but pretty small..


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Forget about getting a stable 4.6 using that method,,, Set AI overclock tuner to XMP, then use this method to oc it, start by aiming for 4.4 and see how your vcore is
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage, use these prime custom tests to get an idea about stability just keep on adding vcore slowly until you can passs without blue screen or error.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips#post_14698786 Use "who crashed to look at the blue3 screen errors" the are usually 0x024 errors ,,, seee this for error code info http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/43058-bsod-error-codes.html


Ive been enjoying a stable easy CO to 4.2 withthe simple method, plus the speedstep piece..Thank you Rhialto

just the same.. I may save the current profile.. and start freesh with this method... as I run at like 1.36 @ 4.2 and that Im sure is unneccessary. before I added the ability of speedstep and vcore drop @ at idle, and it was at a steady 1.30 for 4.2

something about adding the vdrop the way I did..made the 4.2 bump to 1.36...

I'd like to shave off that extra .06 as it was unnecessary before... unnecessary heat ..not that I run all that hot..with the H80 on medium..and gaming load.( cpu utilization say 30% in SWTOR )at 4.2 with the 1.36.. its still only 50c.. IBT stresses at 61c


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> insane! I remember paying..I think.. 150 for..64mb dram...lol


1979-1980 Bought my first TRS-80

Equipped with a paltry 4 **KB*

Upgraded in 1981 to 16 **KB* for aprox $300

*YES.......*KB*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

RADIOSHACK man ... it *SO* Rules !









*HA !* j/k







seriously though ... I remember when RadioShack used to kind of be like what FRY's is today ... have you been in a RadioShack lately though ?

now there's absolutely NO reason to ever go in that store EVER for Anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 1979-1980 Bought my first TRS-80
> Equipped with a paltry 4 **KB*
> Upgraded in 1981 to 16 **KB* for aprox $300
> *YES.......*KB*


----------



## XBarbarian

lol @ChesterCat, and truth! LA_Kings_Fan


----------



## conwa

How long does it normally take for dropping to idle ?
Or does activating the XMP disables that?

*Fixed

I've fixed this with setting my Windows profile to Balanced and changing the profile to suit my needs.


----------



## groomdedz

Oh damn. I just recently brought my new SB system with this board last December and it's not a Gen3 board ... I'm so frustrated.


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> thats a interesting case.. would post a pic of different angle..so we can see what that case looks like say..on your desk or whatever..from the front? kinda cool looking..and def sff! I will say I love my TJ08-E Silverstone..not sff..but pretty small..




Don't mind the crappy Keyboard lol. Waiting for the CM Rapidfire tenlesskey with red switches to be released =X


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

WHY be frustrated ? Is PCI-e 3.0 really worth much of anything *YET* ? ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groomdedz*
> 
> Oh damn. I just recently brought my new SB system with this board last December and it's not a Gen3 board ... I'm so frustrated.


- http://www.techpowerup.com/157253/PCI-Express-3.0-Has-Zero-Performance-Incentive-for-Radeon-HD-7970-Tests.html

- http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html

- http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison

- http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/49646-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-review-21.html

- http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works

These would tend to suggest *NO* ... not for *gaming*, and much else not for awhile yet.

I mean great IF you have the PCI-e 3.0 board, but I dunno if it's worth the extra $ for a a little future proofing today ? Certainly not worth being upset about it.


----------



## groomdedz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> WHY be frustrated ? Is PCI-e 3.0 really worth much of anything *YET* ? ...
> 
> - http://www.techpowerup.com/157253/PCI-Express-3.0-Has-Zero-Performance-Incentive-for-Radeon-HD-7970-Tests.html
> - http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html
> - http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison
> - http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/49646-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-review-21.html
> - http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works
> 
> These would tend to suggest *NO* ... not for _*gaming*_, and much else not for awhile yet.
> I mean great IF you have the PCI-e 3.0 board, but I dunno if it's worth the extra $ for a a little future proofing today ? Certainly not worth being upset about it.


Oh nice. That's really a good news. That ease up my frustration. Thanks.

By the way, I'm a new member here and I want to learn how to overclock my 2600K using this board.

And how can I tweak up the settings so it can read my RAM which is 1600 MHz but in system information, it says 1333 MHz.

Thanks really.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> To the Guys with problems ... *FRONT PAGE* / scroll down to - *>>> FIXES For KNOWN PROBLEMS + ISSUE'S <<<* (Click to show)[/B] and clcik on it to open the drop down ...
> *RAM not running at expected Speed Frequencies ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*
> *New Build, Can't get System to Post / Boot Up ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*
> 
> *Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *groomdedz* , no prob I'm sure others were in your same boat too and could benefit from seeing that info, and sure it's nice to be as future proof as possible so for a few extra bucks I'd buy the Gen3 over the Gen2 maybe ... but most likely it won't matter for another 2-3 years and by that time, I bet half of you buy a new rig anyways







if not sooner. As for your RAM question, *conwa* already has it posted ... just enable XMP in the BIOS.


----------



## ChesterCat

"da shaq"

I find it truly amazing....they've managed to keep the doors open this long.
There's a strip mall near me ,so i've drop'd in and look'd around. There's not
a whole lot in there , other than 1/2 the stores dedicated to cellular phones.

From what i've come to learn....that cellular IS what's keeping um open. Don't
quite understand how or why folks _would/could_ go there for phones.....but they do.
[apparently in much larger numbers than we'd ever ever believe]

I do tho.....have fond memories of the stand-alone Tandy stores. The Tandy
centers were 100% dedicated to the computer industry and sold nothing but
the TRS's and accessories. Thinking back.....it was the apple store of today,
just 30+ years ago.

I still have the beast , and don't ever plan getting rid of it. Still boots and _any/all_
apps still working , just as snappily _*snickers*_ today , as they did back then.
The modem is still operable , and can git online if so inclined [i'm not]

So I broke me TRS-cherry 30+ years ago.........which probably explains , why i'm as
whacky as any other 60'ish _nerd/geeker_ Just might explain why whacking some
aluminum heat-sink don't even phase me _='s_ what MacGyver would do


----------



## XBarbarian

thanks b0z0.. interesting case..I kinda likes it!

lol @ chester cat!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*LOL*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> .........which probably explains , why i'm as whacky as any other 60'ish _nerd/geeker_ Just might explain why whacking some aluminum heat-sink don't even phase me _='s_ what MacGyver would do


You're a Kool Kat in my book *ChesterCat*







... but then again I'm a 40+ year old nerd myself







... *But* I was just saying those TaLL Vengeance heat spreaders pop OFF so easy, that ...

*a.)* I hope you didn't cut it WHILE it was on the RAM PCB ?









*b.)* You could have just left it OFF like I did, until ...

*c.)* CORSAIR gets their head out of their arse and puts out that Vengeance LP in the matching *RED* , so I can finally dress it off properly


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *a.)* I hope you didn't cut it WHILE it was on the RAM PCB ?


Gotta sure fire system....

Sticks hang out in a 120F degree oven for 15 minutes. Sinks pop right off and dosn't even mess up
thermal pad. Do my snipping and stick back on. There's still quite abit of aluminum material left
and thermally attached. So, figures even in a deminished size......still aides in cooling. Yeah, I coulda ordered some shorty's....but I ain't got that kinda patience. [specially for mem stiks]


----------



## seithan

Happy owner for the Maximus IV Gen3 along with a 2500k oc @ 3.7 via turbo (auto) and a Hyper TX3 cooler + Corsair 1600 Vengeance.

Sign me up!

PS: If i go out of turbo (auto) and set multiplier at 3.7, what would be the best cpu voltage for safe crashfree enviroment and low heat output?

Also using the Speedstep to auto throttle down CPU multiplier has any negative effects while in games?


----------



## groomdedz

Welcome seithan!


----------



## mrboonmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Happy owner for the Maximus IV Gen3 along with a 2500k oc @ 3.7 via turbo (auto) and a Hyper TX3 cooler + Corsair 1600 Vengeance.
> Sign me up!
> PS: If i go out of turbo (auto) and set multiplier at 3.7, what would be the best cpu voltage for safe crashfree enviroment and low heat output?
> Also using the Speedstep to auto throttle down CPU multiplier has any negative effects while in games?


Curious, you set the memory XMP? or does the Turbo thing do that?

Mine: 2500k + vanilla Gene-Z + Scythe Mugen 3 + G.Skill 1866

Sometimes mine doesn't boot.

At first I had it set for 4.2 auto and that seemed to work for a while, then no. lately I was just hoping for 3.7 that I was getting by loading the memory XMP profile, still doesn't boot sometimes, with "Overclock Failed Press F1".

I have been raising the memory voltage a bit to see and so far no go. 1.515 ---> 1.52500 currently.

Does the Turbo feature raise the CPU voltage also? maybe i need a tad more there.

Also wondering about Speedstep, I've tried both ways and doesn't seem any different either way.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrboonmee*
> 
> Curious, you set the memory XMP? or does the Turbo thing do that?
> Mine: 2500k + vanilla Gene-Z + Scythe Mugen 3 + G.Skill 1866
> Sometimes mine doesn't boot.
> At first I had it set for 4.2 auto and that seemed to work for a while, then no. lately I was just hoping for 3.7 that I was getting by loading the memory XMP profile, still doesn't boot sometimes, with "Overclock Failed Press F1".
> I have been raising the memory voltage a bit to see and so far no go. 1.515 ---> 1.52500 currently.


The XMP take care of all the settngs for the memory. The CPU Level Up take care of all the settings for the CPU. That's why usually only changing those 2 settings works like a charm.

You may have to reset to defaults 1st then Apply CPU Level Up to 4.2 and use the XMP profile and see if it works.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Gotchya ... but can you post a *CPU-Z validation* and/or *PIC* of your RIG when you get the chance also, thanks









and also fill out your RIG SIG = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Quote:
Originally Posted by *seithan* 

Happy owner for the Maximus IV Gen3 along with a 2500k oc @ 3.7 via turbo (auto) and a Hyper TX3 cooler + Corsair 1600 Vengeance.


> Sign me up!


----------



## seithan

Thanx! Will do asap!

Is there a bulletproof seetings guide that will let me OC to 4.5 and then some info which settings to swift to provide fix to stability issues?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Thanx! Will do asap!
> Is there a bulletproof seetings guide that will let me OC to 4.5 and then some info which settings to swift to provide fix to stability issues?


yep ... *Rhialto's * ASUS ROG MAXIMUS IV GENE Z-68 OC'ing GUIDE for DUMMIES

*How did I OC? | CPU Level Up = 4.6 | Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. | That's it! Simple as that!*








_______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## black snow

And so, finally was able to get my parts and was so excited to do this build, and alas! when I booted this unit, all it keeps giving me is the code AE, and upon reading this rather lengthy thread, and others too, about these codes, tried all of them until now I am getting the code 34, and this is worrying me and frustrates me&#8230; even followed what [email protected]' procedures of removing the CPU, etc. But still nothing&#8230; 34. nothing but 34.

what else can I try?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> And so, finally was able to get my parts and was so excited to do this build, and alas! when I booted this unit, all it keeps giving me is the code AE, and upon reading this rather lengthy thread, and others too, about these codes, tried all of them until now I am getting the code 34, and this is worrying me and frustrates me&#8230; even followed what [email protected]' procedures of removing the CPU, etc. But still nothing&#8230; 34. nothing but 34.
> what else can I try?


Is the Num lock key working (toggle on/off)?

If it is check the GPU is seated properly. Which VGA output are you using?

-Raja


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the Num lock key working (toggle on/off)?
> If it is check the GPU is seated properly. Which VGA output are you using?
> -Raja


I already removed my graphics card. now connected to the board's HDMI port. no response from numlock either.


----------



## dja2k

Can someone explain when using the 3 easy step to overclock if I lower the vcore from the auto voltage of 1.352 that cpu-z reads I get a bit lower temps when I manually lower the vcore to 1.300v. I have looked around that people at 4.6ghz have a lower VID than 1.3961v which I show in CoreTemp. Do I have to manually O.C. to test the lowest voltage I can run 4.6ghz or can I keep lowering the voltage even though its an auto O.C.? Thanks!

dja2k


----------



## seithan

make sure gpu is firmly seated and connected its power cable.


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> make sure gpu is firmly seated and connected its power cable.


is this for me? If it is, I have already done it. right now, am left with jus tthe cpu and 1 RAM on the frathest slot and still code 34.


----------



## XBarbarian

Black snow..sorry to hear of your troubles... it may just be one of the components..ram /mobo / cpu..etc.. are defective.. thats the potential issue of building our own.. we sometimes go into rabbit holes..that can be exhausting and deep.. its not personal or luck..it just is what it is!

dja2k - there is no super simple guaranteed easy mode OC process...even using Rhialto's simple 3 stepper... may require additional tweaking, testing, triage, research etc..

On the first post of this thread.. there is a link to Aja's fairly simple OC method using the Offset vcore stuff this board offers... maybe some trial and effort with that would be good...

I have largely used the simple 3 step myself..but only went to 4.2, plus added the additional stuff to enable step down on frequency and vcore..
I could probably get more out of this..but its stable and cool, and fast now.. so..Im less inclined to start over. I mean the difference between 4.2 turbo and 4.6 turbo in the games i play... is negligible if any....so... im inclined to just enjoy where Im at.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> 
> Don't mind the crappy Keyboard lol. Waiting for the CM Rapidfire tenlesskey with red switches to be released =X


I was considering an FT03 or a Define Mini.....

You just made up my mind for me, thanks 

FT03 FTW!


----------



## TheJesus

Never posted my build before I liquid cooled it, so might as well just post it finalized now


















































Sleeving is MDPC-X. Blocks are all EK. Rads are Black Ice/XSPC. The specs are mostly in my Rigbuilder (actually click the link, it doesn't seem to update changes in the signature).


----------



## black snow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> Black snow..sorry to hear of your troubles... it may just be one of the components..ram /mobo / cpu..etc.. are defective.. thats the potential issue of building our own.. we sometimes go into rabbit holes..that can be exhausting and deep.. its not personal or luck..it just is what it is!


yeah I know, thanks!

anyways, now I asked a friend to lend me his P8z68 board, and I will try everything I have on this board.


----------



## cls33

I'm having error 34 issues as well









After originally running into this issue, I actually returned/exchanged my first gene-z (for a gen3 model, which arrived today, but when I installed my i5-2500k and ram into the new board, I get the same error 34 with no video output.

I'm using the onboard HDI video, so no discrete graphics card, and I'm trying to boot with nothing more than CPU/cooler and one stick of RAM. I've tried several different sticks of memory in several different motherboard slots.

I've tried all of the troubleshooting steps listed in the ROG forums (clear CMOS, etc...)

At this point... I guess bad CPU? But when has anyone ever gotten a "bad" CPU? I'm past my 30 day return window for the CPU from Microcenter, but I guess I'll swing by tomorrow and see if they can help me out (or at least bench test the thing for me)

Does anyone have any other ideas? This is BEYOND frustrating. I've been waiting a month to get this build of the ground!


----------



## black snow

After transferring all my stuffs to a P8z68 board, everything works!!! Now, can I tell that the board really is the culprit? Even my 4x4GB g Skills are detected with the right timing and everything.

@ cls33, have you tried booting with video output to your video card?


----------



## cls33

I tried inserting a proper video card on my first motherboard, but not the 2nd one. I have the CPU cleaned off and boxed back up now, so I probably won't try before I see what Microcenter has to say about my CPU (although I will be super surprised if it turns out to be the culprit)

One thing I did think off... I don't have a fan connected to the CPU fan header. I was using a chassis fan header to drive the CPU fan. I know that some motherboards used to be particular about having something on the CPU fan header before they would post... is this still the case? Does the gene-z require a connection on the CPU fan header?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> I'm having error 34 issues as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After originally running into this issue, I actually returned/exchanged my first gene-z (for a gen3 model, which arrived today, but when I installed my i5-2500k and ram into the new board, I get the same error 34 with no video output.
> I'm using the onboard HDI video, so no discrete graphics card, and I'm trying to boot with nothing more than CPU/cooler and one stick of RAM. I've tried several different sticks of memory in several different motherboard slots.
> I've tried all of the troubleshooting steps listed in the ROG forums (clear CMOS, etc...)
> At this point... I guess bad CPU? But when has anyone ever gotten a "bad" CPU? I'm past my 30 day return window for the CPU from Microcenter, but I guess I'll swing by tomorrow and see if they can help me out (or at least bench test the thing for me)
> Does anyone have any other ideas? This is BEYOND frustrating. I've been waiting a month to get this build of the ground!


I'd think that your CPU is the problem, I have the same Gene-z/GEN3 with an i5-2500k and corsair vengeance. Give me the weekend for install the rig and let you know what other problem could it be.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> I tried inserting a proper video card on my first motherboard, but not the 2nd one. I have the CPU cleaned off and boxed back up now, so I probably won't try before I see what Microcenter has to say about my CPU (although I will be super surprised if it turns out to be the culprit)
> 
> One thing I did think off... I don't have a fan connected to the CPU fan header. I was using a chassis fan header to drive the CPU fan. I know that some motherboards used to be particular about having something on the CPU fan header before they would post... is this still the case? Does the gene-z require a connection on the CPU fan header?


It'll still post without a fan connected to the CPU fan header. It'll say something along the lines of no CPU fan detected and ask you to press f1 to enter setup. I never use the onboard fan headers so I have to set it so it doesn't monitor them and it posts fine then boots into windows.


----------



## TheJesus

How do you turn down the CPU FAN speed on this board, because I tried setting it to silent and the fan to 600 RPM, but no luck? I have liquid cooling and have one of my fans plugged in to the CPU FAN header and don't like it running at 1600+ RPM all the time.


----------



## Retoric

Belive the board only regulate 4 pin pwm fans.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retoric*
> 
> Belive the board only regulate 4 pin pwm fans.


Of course... Any way to solve this other than replacing the fan with a PWM fan?


----------



## Jameson

Hi, guys! I've been a new, highly not swear








I have a question.
I connected to the fan to the connector OPT_FAN, but the proggrams does not appear.

Appears only pump.
Why?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Retoric*
> 
> Belive the board only regulate 4 pin pwm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course... Any way to solve this other than replacing the fan with a PWM fan?
Click to expand...

You could buy an adapter to take the voltage below 12v. One like this would be ok: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_8895.html


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameson*
> 
> Hi, guys! I've been a new, highly not swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question.
> I connected to the fan to the connector OPT_FAN, but the proggrams does not appear.
> 
> Appears only pump.
> Why?


Go into the bios and set it so the motherboard monitors the OPT_FAN header. Hopefully that'll make the program recognise it. I haven't tried this myself so I'm not sure if it'll work but it's worth a try.


----------



## Pr0f1t

Hey all - finally getting to my build pics. See my sigrig for all the specs. Really loving this build!









This is early in the build showing the GENE-Z, RAM & CPU:


This is it almost done just before the smoke test (very little cable management):


All lit up & running great:


Finished & buttoned up! Note that the V6 GT cooler does NOT fit the Vulcan case without notching out the sdie panel. Kids don't try this at home unless you're comfortable with a hacksaw & pliers:


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> How do you turn down the CPU FAN speed on this board, because I tried setting it to silent and the fan to 600 RPM, but no luck? I have liquid cooling and have one of my fans plugged in to the CPU FAN header and don't like it running at 1600+ RPM all the time.


I have found out that we can control the speed of any 3 pins fans via the bios fan profile or manual adjustment if we enable C1E. Try it out.


----------



## Jameson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Go into the bios and set it so the motherboard monitors the OPT_FAN header. Hopefully that'll make the program recognise it. I haven't tried this myself so I'm not sure if it'll work but it's worth a try.


No








At first, i can't make screenshot in BIOS:

At fird, look at screenshot, maybe that something is wrong configured?


P.S. BIOS version 0902


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> I have found out that we can control the speed of any 3 pins fans via the bios fan profile or manual adjustment if we enable C1E. Try it out.


The fan still is at max after enabling C1E. Any other ideas besides buying the voltage lowering cable the other guy suggested?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

It's odd that so many of you have issues with the FAN Headers ... while others of us seem to have zero problems ? I don't get that at all ?

Anyways ... I did PM [email protected] to hopefully come post and clear the air and confussion about the FAN Header issues that seem to always pop up.

Hopefully he'll post here before too long, and can maybe settle this issue once and for all.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187234


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Any other ideas?


Dunno why [ _I would think]_ the most obvious answer hasn't been suggested yet......

http://www.xoxide.com/*fancontrollers*.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g34/c17/list/p1/Bay_Devices-*Fan_Controllers*.html
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=11
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=*Fan+Controller*+&x=13&y=24
http://www.coolerguys.com/searchresult.html?query=*fan+controller*&catalog=yhst-24067115789173


----------



## Mrrad

How long does the cpu last at those voltages ?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Dunno why [ _I would think]_ the most obvious answer hasn't been suggested yet......
> http://www.xoxide.com/*fancontrollers*.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g34/c17/list/p1/Bay_Devices-*Fan_Controllers*.html
> http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=11
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=*Fan+Controller*+&x=13&y=24
> http://www.coolerguys.com/searchresult.html?query=*fan+controller*&catalog=yhst-24067115789173


Lol, I already have a fan controller, but it only supports 5 instead of my 6. The other solution would be cutting the cable, extending it, and splicing it into another fan cable to plug into the controller, but that seems like a lot of work and a pretty "duct tape" kind of solution. Was hoping the mobo would just support voltage regulation to the CPU fan header, seeing how its pretty versatile in its options.


----------



## Jameson

Guys, help me please...


----------



## TheJesus

Solved mine. I happen to have some Noctua fans that have the Low-Noise Adaptor and Ultra Low-Noise Adaptor that are just an inline resistor to lower the fan down to 1300 or 1000 RPM (respectively). I used ULNA, my computer is perfect now. Thanks for your suggestions though


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Wait it out a day or two *Jameson * as I asked *[email protected]* to come help with the FAN Header issues. He should post soon.

Or try looking here ...

= http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?4640-GENE-Z-can-t-control-CPU-fan-speed.

= http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8841-gene-z-and-minimum-fan-speed-w-water-cooling-and-some-recommendations-please&highlight=gene

= http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8030-Gene-z-Fan-Control-is-a-joke.&highlight=gene

= http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3623-Gene-Z-Bios-fan-control-suggestion&highlight=gene

= http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5762-Gene-Z-Chassis-fan-control&highlight=gene

Also, what are your BIOS Settings for FAN controlls ? They should be something like this ...

*BIOS / Advanced mode / Monitor Menu Tab / Fan Speed Control / ...*


- CPU Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...


- CPU Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm

- CPU Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....


- CPU Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c

- CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%

- CPU Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c

- CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%


- Chassis Q-Fan Control = Disable/*Enable* ...

- Chassis Fan Speed Low Limt = Ignored/200rpm/300rpm/400rpm/500rpm/600rpm

- Chassis Fan Profile = Standard/Silent/Turbo/*Manual* ....
- Chassis Upper Temperature [70c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c

- Chassis Fan Max. Duty Cycle% [100] manual +/- adjustable now 60-100%

- Chassis Lower Temperature [20c] manual +/- adjustable now 20-75c

- Chassis Fan Min. Duty Cycle% [20] manual +/- adjustable now 0-100%

I think FAN X-pert in the Asus Suite II acts like a GUI for this ? but not sure if it overrides it if you don't have the Items *ENABLED* in the BIOS ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameson*
> 
> Guys, help me please...


ALSO NOTE .... THIS according to a PM [email protected] sent me ...



> CPU Fan headers are *4* pin only. The other Chasis Fan headers should control *3* pin fans.


SO ...

If you want FANS to be controlled by the MoBo based on temperature readings you'll need to buy 4 pin PWM fans ...

- *4* pin PWM's if you want *FULLY AUTOMATED* Motherboard temperature control of the fans using Q-Fan or Fan-Xpert

- *3* or *4* pin Fans to have The MoBo *Manually* control the fans using Q-Fan or Fan-Xpert on CHASIS headers

- *4* pin Fans to have The MoBo *Manually* control the fans using Q-Fan or Fan-Xpert on CPU headers


----------



## Jameson

Quote:


> They should be something like this ...


Yes, i do it, but no results

I can't make screenshot BIOS, because it writes an error, on the last page i showed...
I'm confused


----------



## Jameson

One less, now added screenshot sections monitoring in BIOS




Guys, help!


----------



## ntxneto

I have a gene-z. I have two ssd corsair agility3, and have tried everything to make them work properly. But whenever a problem occurs, such as blue screens or crashes. I've tried everything ... Can anyone help me?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntxneto*
> 
> I have a gene-z. I have two ssd corsair agility3, and have tried everything to make them work properly. But whenever a problem occurs, such as blue screens or crashes. I've tried everything ... Can anyone help me?


make sure they are plugged into the proper SATA ports... then set the HDD options in the BIOS to either IDE or AHCI 

*happens to lots of folks.. easy fix


----------



## bhk1004

hello everyone. I was curious I am currently running the 0706 bios (came with the board) is it really neccesary to update to the 0902 bios? I didnt see anything other than some more stuff for the 22nm stuff. Thx for any help!!


----------



## ntxneto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> make sure they are plugged into the proper SATA ports... then set the HDD options in the BIOS to either IDE or AHCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *happens to lots of folks.. easy fix


I'm using RAID0. I have two seagate hard drives in RAID0. I've checked the sata ports. My two agility3 the two ports are connected 6Gbps. And in this selected RAID bios.


----------



## Jameson

Quote:


> is it really neccesary to update to the 0902 bios? I didnt see anything other than some more stuff for the 22nm stuff. Thx for any help!!


I have this version, no problems have not noticed


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Recently added to the owners List (for *January*) ...

- *Moneo*

- *Conwa*

- *b0z0*

- *saint19*

- *groomdedz*

- *VulgarDisplay88*

- *seithan*

- *TheJesus*

- *n1cK5677*

- *wumpus*

- *Matt406regal*

- *black snow * {Still need CPU-Z and/or PIC's}

- *djgizmo*

- *antipesto93*

- *batlecryawesome *

Welcome







to the Largest & Fastest growing MoBo owners club on OCN, now at *173* members strong.

*(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

*NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


----------



## black snow

At last! after all the problems I encounter, and thinking just to RMA my board , all is working now and now installing all the programs I need.

What has happened?!?

Well. after realizing that everything worked with the Asus P8Z68 board, I thought I should give it another try. So this morning, assembled everything and I mean everything, So I ignored the suggestion of just having the CPU, cooler and 1 memory stick and boot it up. What I did, I connected everything, but this time, instead of using the on board video HDMI, I used the video card's output. And alas and behold! everything worked out just fine.

SO, is the HDMI on the back of the board won't work If a person doesn't have a video card yet? Because before, I am thinking of just using the system from that port since I am still waiting for the arrival of my twin frozr. Is it supposed to be that way?

Anyways, thank you very much for this forums, for all the informations I got from these forums, not just this particular club. Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

No it's suppose to work fine by itself ... however it almost sounds like your setting in the BIOS was for the GPU Card, and if that was the case and it didn't auto override once you removed it, and set it back to i-GPU on the CPU then you wouldn't have seen anything on screen, but the system should have at least still booted up ? anyways glad you're up and running







welcome aboard, I'll add you to the owners list, but I looked and didn't find you posting a CPU-Z validation and/or pics of your RIG yet ... can you please get me one or the other or both







... also you should fill out your RIG SIG = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> At last! after all the problems I encounter, and thinking just to RMA my board , all is working now and now installing all the programs I need.
> What has happened?!?
> Well. after realizing that everything worked with the Asus P8Z68 board, I thought I should give it another try. So this morning, assembled everything and I mean everything, So I ignored the suggestion of just having the CPU, cooler and 1 memory stick and boot it up. What I did, I connected everything, but this time, instead of using the on board video HDMI, I used the video card's output. And alas and behold! everything worked out just fine.
> SO, is the HDMI on the back of the board won't work If a person doesn't have a video card yet? Because before, I am thinking of just using the system from that port since I am still waiting for the arrival of my twin frozr. Is it supposed to be that way?
> Anyways, thank you very much for this forums, for all the informations I got from these forums, not just this particular club. Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## black snow

pics to follow LA_KINGS_FAN, sill in my phone. I already did that Rig builder before, Can't you view it that's odd... I also did the application page for the cluc a while ago.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jameson

Hi! I am about my problem. Yesterday it became clear that the programs does not see the fans that are connected to terminals OPT_FAN 1/2. The rest all okay.This is a marriage should be set up or something?


----------



## NorEngineering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*JCviggen*_ Remove the CPU from the socket and *THEN* clear CMOS (_must do it with the_ *CPU* _out_) and place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU, and see if the board will *POST*. Remove all USB devices apart from the keyboard also. Might be worth listing parts here too, = http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG that way we know what you're working with.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorEngineering*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Yesterday I put together my new rig, but I've had major problems getting the board to POST.
> This is my system:
> Asus Maximus Gene-Z Gen3
> 2500K
> GTX 570
> Thermaltake 850W PSU
> 16GB (Two 2x4GB kit) Corsair Vengeance (Low Vengeance Heatspreader) 1.5V (Link to product)
> This is the course of events so far:
> *
> Yesterday*
> At first I tried all 4 sticks --> No POST
> 2 sticks --> No POST
> 1 stick in slot A1 --> POST successfull
> 2 sticks --> POST successfull
> 4 sticks --> POST successfull
> *Today*
> I started the day by removing the powercord to the PSU and installing two new 120mm fans powered by molex-connectors. When I plugged the cord back in , the computer wouldn't POST and I got ERROR CODE 45 (also the "Dimm-LED"-LED is glowing.
> I feel I have tried everything, but the only way i'm able to POST is by using only 1 stick (in slot A1) or two sticks (in slot A1 + A2).
> I have cleared the CMOS, but that did not help.
> Can someone please help me out?
> Could it be that the memory-controller in the CPU is faulty? Or is it the MB itself? Or the memory sticks? Or maybe I was just dumb buying memory that is not included in the QVL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse any grammar or spelling mistakes, i'm not a native english speaker
> Again, please help If you might know something that might be of interest. I'm sorry if this was the wrong place to ask, but it seems that many of you know your stuff and also; many of you use similar memory.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norenginering.. welcome
> 
> sorry to hear your having a troubling start. try LA_Kings_Fan' info above.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> To the Guys with problems ... *FRONT PAGE* / scroll down to - *>>> FIXES For KNOWN PROBLEMS + ISSUE'S <<<* (Click to show) and clcik on it to open the drop down ...
> 
> *RAM not running at expected Speed Frequencies ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*
> 
> *New Build, Can't get System to Post / Boot Up ? ,* Thanks to *[email protected]*
> 
> *Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Guys..This worked. Thanks a bunch!







Just wondering though; why did it help to remove the cpu and put it back again? Any ideas?


----------



## JWellington

So is this board good? I am thinking of getting one. Can anyone tell me if it is a solid buy for a i2600k build? Any of you wish you had more expansion slots??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWellington*
> 
> So is this board good?


Well.......whadda you think ?









There's like, 100's of post here........find one that remotely declares itsa POS

_Your question, is akin to walking into a VW dealership and asking the salesman if their cars are any good._


----------



## JWellington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JWellington*
> 
> So is this board good?
> 
> 
> 
> Well.......whadda you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's like, 100's of post here........find one that remotely declares itsa POS
> 
> _Your question, is akin to walking into a VW dealership and asking the salesman if their cars are any good._
Click to expand...

Lol true but I expect some manner of unbiased opinion. Besides, if I have a bad experience with a product, I WILL let others know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## someonewhy

Quick question guys do i have to install the Marvell and JMicron drivers?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWellington*
> 
> So is this board good? I am thinking of getting one. Can anyone tell me if it is a solid buy for a i2600k build? Any of you wish you had more expansion slots??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I have it built with a i7 2600k mildly o/c to 4.2 turbo.. Love this Board! Highly recommended!

Grats NorEnineering! no clue what..but I reckon it flushes out any bad voodoo..









And grats to all that successfully overcame any irritating boot issues!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

You don't have to do ANYTHING ... if you want them to work though, then ummm Yes you do







...

I know, I'm being a smartass







... but the question was bad ... what is it you're trying to do or not to do ... that you're asking this ?

In some cases, it's actually better to only install the Controll drivers that you NEED to use, and DO NOT install the others as they will slow down Post/Boot times.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Quick question guys do i have to install the Marvell and JMicron drivers?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Hello all I am new to the forum, but not overclocking. I am awaiting a few more parts for my new build which will include this mobo. It's been awhile so for the most part I've started from the ground up. Here are the parts I am waiting on (should be here in the next 2 days).

Rosewill Thor V2 Case
Intel I5 2500k
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3
8 gig (2x4) Corsair Vengeance C7 1600 mhz (Model CMZ8GX3M2X1600C7R)
NH-D14 2011 edition (pwm fans) ordered the kit for socket 1155/56
OCZ ZT series 750 watt fully modular PSU
Adata 120gig S510 Sata 3 SSD
Gigabyte GV- R6950C-1GD Radeon 6950 overclock version
Windows 7 64 bit

Will be using some older raptors for music, pictures and other mass storage. Will order a Blu ray reader/writer when funds allow. Any input about this setup from those in the know would be helpful. I am planning on snipping the fins off the ram unless two sticks will fit without modification.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

You shouldn't have clearance issues with only 2 sticks of RAM ... usually it's only *SLOT#1* that becomes a clearance issue ... see MY Pic below,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I am planning on snipping the fins off the ram unless two sticks will fit without modification.


 

At WORST ... with your case, you should be able to RAISE the FAN on the Noctua to CLEAR the RAM also ...










Otherwise everything looks pretty good for your build ... look forward to seeing some PICS









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> NH-D14 2011 edition (*pwm fans*) ordered the kit for socket 1155/56


Does Noctua supply 4 pin PWM fans on the cooler kits now ?







I gotta look into that maybe ...


----------



## scorpiontsi

When reading the description of the SE 2011 unit I noticed it mentioned PWM fans. Having not played with computer building in awhile I thought the model was named for the year of release. When reading further after having ordered I realized that was for the socket. I contacted Noctua and they recommended the retention kit for 1155/1556. So if the description was accurate yes the SE2011 edition does have PWM fans. I should know very soon and I will report back.

via newegg description: DUAL NF-P14/NF-P12 PWM FAN SETUP
The NH-D14 sports a premium quality dual PWM fan setup consisting of Noctua's award-winning NF-P12 (120mm) and NF-P14 (140mm) fans. Supporting fully automatic PWM speed control, the NH-D14 SE2011's NF-P12 and NF-P14 fans use Noctua's novel, custom designed NE-FD1 PWM IC that integrates Smooth Commutation Drive (SCD) technology. By providing smoother torque impulses, SCD suppresses PWM switching noises and thus make the fans quieter at lower speeds

Thats great news on the ram sinks. So the only concern I will likely have is to make sure to coat the fan brackets on the heat sink so they dont touch the video card ? I would have the system built tomorrow night, but the retention kit will not be here till Wednesday at the earliest. My old rig was a Core2duo2.4 OC to 3.6. Hoping for a similar bump if not over 4ghz this run.

By the way I feel the need to plug this case. I received the video card and case today. The Rosewill Thor V2 is a fantastic case. It's going to be a bit big for this board (understatement) but I wanted to somewhat future-proof that part of the build. The one i recieved has the usb 3.0 internal header as advertised. Apparently a recent change they have made as many complaints had been made... ignore them if your looking at this case.


----------



## dja2k

I changed out my 3 - Antec Case Fans and 2 - CoolerMaster CPU Cooler Fans CPU all with Cougar 120mm PWM fans for a quieter system. The 200mm Antec fan on the top is quiet nevertheless. I am using "Standard" for both CPU and Case in FAN Xpert. With less fan noise, this is what I get.....what do you think (Acceptable???). Also I was able to change the vcore from 1.300 to 1.285, don't know if I can go less. The images show a quick test, but it is stable for longer periods of time.



dja2k


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWellington*
> 
> So is this board good? I am thinking of getting one. Can anyone tell me if it is a solid buy for a i2600k build? Any of you wish you had more expansion slots??
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Amazing board, far superior to my Gigabyte that I returned for this. The only reason you would need more expansion slots would be if you were wanting dual GPU with a third card in the PCI-X4 slot (sound card). That would have to be all liquid cooled, but with dual GPU cards now, its not too much of a concern. Honestly, I wouldn't trade this board for the Maximus IV Extreme (w/e its called) unless I could sell that board and buy this one again and keep the rest of the money







The only thing to bother me on this board is the CPU Fan header can't do 3-pin controlling, but that was solved by the Noctua supplied speed adaptors







I have a 2500K at 4.5GHz and its rock-solid. I had it on some cheap $30 Cooler Master heatsink before I went liquid and it performed pretty well, so a 2600K would probably be even better with a nicer heatsink (I wanted to make sure I had room with the side 200MM fan on my NZXT Vulcan).

If you have a particular question, feel free to PM me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *someonewhy*
> 
> Quick question guys do i have to install the Marvell and JMicron drivers?


Only install drivers you're using.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Well looks like my mounting kit may not be here for a few days.. maybe Friday. All other parts should be here today if not delayed by bad weather. I am thinking of using the intel crapsink and running default. Get the system setup installed and running good for when the heatsink comes in. At that point, time to start overclocking. Any reason I shouldn't proceed in that fashion? The case has a ultra large cutout for installing aftermarket CPUs with the motherboard mounted. Thanks again for the help looking forward to reporting my results once this project is completed.


----------



## cls33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> I'm having error 34 issues as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After originally running into this issue, I actually returned/exchanged my first gene-z (for a gen3 model, which arrived today, but when I installed my i5-2500k and ram into the new board, I get the same error 34 with no video output.
> I'm using the onboard HDI video, so no discrete graphics card, and I'm trying to boot with nothing more than CPU/cooler and one stick of RAM. I've tried several different sticks of memory in several different motherboard slots.
> I've tried all of the troubleshooting steps listed in the ROG forums (clear CMOS, etc...)
> At this point... I guess bad CPU? But when has anyone ever gotten a "bad" CPU? I'm past my 30 day return window for the CPU from Microcenter, but I guess I'll swing by tomorrow and see if they can help me out (or at least bench test the thing for me)
> Does anyone have any other ideas? This is BEYOND frustrating. I've been waiting a month to get this build of the ground!


I just wanted to chime and say that I was able to get this up and running. I'm not sure if the replacement CPU was the fix, or the fact that I tried with a discrete video card, but either way I the new setup booted right up with no issues.

I was able to overclock my i5-2500k to 4.6ghz simply by enabling the auto overclock profile in the BIOS... so that was stupidly easy. I've overclocked AMD chips for several years, but manually overclocking SB chips seems like it's quite a bit more complicated... I have a sense that I could push my chip a little bit higher if I were to have a go at it manually, but I'm not sure it's worth the effort. 4.6ghz is a pretty nice overclock for expending literally <1 minute of time on it.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> I just wanted to chime and say that I was able to get this up and running. I'm not sure if the replacement CPU was the fix, or the fact that I tried with a discrete video card, but either way I the new setup booted right up with no issues.
> I was able to overclock my i5-2500k to 4.6ghz simply by enabling the auto overclock profile in the BIOS... so that was stupidly easy. I've overclocked AMD chips for several years, but manually overclocking SB chips seems like it's quite a bit more complicated... I have a sense that I could push my chip a little bit higher if I were to have a go at it manually, but I'm not sure it's worth the effort. 4.6ghz is a pretty nice overclock for expending literally <1 minute of time on it.


Grats! yep..right easy!


----------



## 996gt2

Am getting kinda frustrated with this board lately:

My 2500K is 12+ prime95 blend stable @ 4.8 GHz, 1.35v. Also stable with LinX_AVX, Memtest86+, basically every major stabililty test out there. I've tried with PLL Overvoltage enabled and disabled; this setting does not make a difference in Prime95 (or other programs) stability on this particular chip.










However, even though the overclock is seemingly stable, I have issues recovering from sleep and booting up. Sometimes, the system will not recover from sleep. I know Intel has an issue with S3 sleep and PLL overvoltage enabled, but I do not have PLL OV enabled right now. In addition, the system sometimes will freeze while booting Windows and will require a fresh restart.

My specs are in sig. I have the latest BIOS on my Maximus IV GENE-Z.

*Even though my system will pass 12+ hrs of Prime95 at 1.35V, I have also tried increasing LLC to 75%, giving my system a load VCore of 1.4V. And I've tried slightly bumping RAM and VCCIO voltages. Have tried disabling C3/C6 report. No dice. @ 4.8 GHz, this chip will pass every stability test you throw at it, but for some reason the board won't cold boot half the time without going into a boot loop and won't come out of S3 sleep half the time!
*

*Any ideas as to why this is happening?*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *996gt2 *are you 100% *SURE* you have the Internal PLL Over-Voltage set to *DISABLED* ? I know you say you do ... but man EVERYTHING you talk about being an issue points to Internal PLL Over-Voltage being *ON* ?







not sure what else it could be, as every sleep / hibernate / coldboot complaint thread I've ever read *ALL* result back to the *Internal PLL Over-Voltage * needing to be *DISABLED* and are resolved when this is done ... only thing I can think is maybe another of your BIOS settings somehow overrides or changes this setting internally somehow ? But I don't know what it could even be, time for you to send *[email protected]* a PM


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Well, should be joining this club with a 2600k next week


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*996gt2 *_are you 100% *SURE* you have the Internal PLL Over-Voltage set to *DISABLED* ? I know you say you do ... but man EVERYTHING you talk about being an issue points to Internal PLL Over-Voltage being *ON* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what else it could be, as every sleep / hibernate / coldboot complaint thread I've ever read *ALL* result back to the *Internal PLL Over-Voltage * needing to be *DISABLED* and are resolved when this is done ... only thing I can think is maybe another of your BIOS settings somehow overrides or changes this setting internally somehow ? But I don't know what it could even be, time for you to send *[email protected]* a PM


Mine sleeps with pll overvoltage on auto..........


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Mine sleeps with pll overvoltage on auto..........


I should have been more clear I guess for those that aren't aware of the issue ...

Quote *ASUS* :



> *Internal PLL Overvoltage:* Options are "Auto", "Disabled" and "Enabled". A manual setting of "Disabled" is recommended within the bounds of moderate overclocking. Using Core frequency multipliers in excess of 45X may need a setting of "Enabled". The requirements of the "Enabled" setting will vary from processor to processor. *The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - this is a hardware limitation, and only fixable by Intel.*


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Mine sleeps with pll overvoltage on auto..........
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear I guess for those that aren't aware of the issue ...
> 
> Quote *ASUS* :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Internal PLL Overvoltage:* Options are "Auto", "Disabled" and "Enabled". A manual setting of "Disabled" is recommended within the bounds of moderate overclocking. Using Core frequency multipliers in excess of 45X may need a setting of "Enabled". The requirements of the "Enabled" setting will vary from processor to processor. *The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - this is a hardware limitation, and only fixable by Intel.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, I tried with the setting on ENABLED, AUTO, and DISABLED. I had problems coming out of S3 in all 3 cases.

It's really strange, because with my old 2500K the board had no problems coming out of S3 sleep even with PLL OV enabled. Now that I swapped to a new chip (a much better overclocker), it seems to have problems with S3 sleep. And the most confusing part is that I can pass LinX and Prime95 for hours on end without any problems...but once I sleep the computer for a few hours, it's all over.


----------



## scorpiontsi

In my research on this board Ive done some reading on the supplied link to Asus boards. They mention that the 5v rail on some power supply units seemed to be the culprit. What PSU are you using and have you checked out what I am referencing?


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Yes, I tried with the setting on ENABLED, AUTO, and DISABLED. I had problems coming out of S3 in all 3 cases.
> It's really strange, because with my old 2500K the board had no problems coming out of S3 sleep even with PLL OV enabled. Now that I swapped to a new chip (a much better overclocker), it seems to have problems with S3 sleep. And the most confusing part is that I can pass LinX and Prime95 for hours on end without any problems...but once I sleep the computer for a few hours, it's all over.


Are you getting an F4 error when you bluescreen after S3, say, 20-40 seconds or so after you resume?


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Mine sleeps with pll overvoltage on auto..........


Yes, the 0902 BIOS fixed this.


----------



## 996gt2

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Mine sleeps with pll overvoltage on auto..........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 0902 BIOS fixed this.
Click to expand...

I have the 0902 BIOS, still does not come out of sleep sometimes with PLL OV at Auto or Enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Yes, I tried with the setting on ENABLED, AUTO, and DISABLED. I had problems coming out of S3 in all 3 cases.
> It's really strange, because with my old 2500K the board had no problems coming out of S3 sleep even with PLL OV enabled. Now that I swapped to a new chip (a much better overclocker), it seems to have problems with S3 sleep. And the most confusing part is that I can pass LinX and Prime95 for hours on end without any problems...but once I sleep the computer for a few hours, it's all over.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting an F4 error when you bluescreen after S3, say, 20-40 seconds or so after you resume?
Click to expand...

I don't get a bluescreen. The system just never recovers from resume. Screen stays black, monitor does not get signal.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *996gt2* , I guess you have to ask yourself is the couple hundred extra MHz of OC'ing worth this headache then ? do you still have the previous i5 2500k CPU chip that worked OK and didn't give you the Hibernation issues ? I'd go back to it for 24/7 use and live with the 300 +/- MHz slower OC myself







yeah I understand the E-peen issue also but ....


----------



## ISON

@ 996gt2 This is a long shot...but when you say systems doesnt resume sleep do you mean you

a) i dont see a signal in my monitor BUT evertyhing seems to work fine (aka fans are spinning you can hear hdd acess etc)
b) i dont see a signal in my monitor AND nothing works (aka no fan spinning no onborad leds etc)

Since you got a gene-z what does the debug light says when yous come out of sleep (if it is case (a) )

Also have you tried powering off and then on your monitor?

If you have a programmable keyboard can you keybind a shortcut to play--- load some music in a wmp list...put pc to sleep resume and try to playback a random song with the shortcut (just to see if pc stills works and the problem isnt vga signal).


----------



## antipesto93

Just got mine!








very good looking board!


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> How long does the cpu last at those voltages ?


long enough.

but seriously it will last for a really long time, its at -60C.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ *996gt2* , I guess you have to ask yourself is the couple hundred extra MHz


Plain N simple = NO

Actually, u'd could drop that number by a factor of 1000 and most apps/proggies (loss) wouldn't even bee seen nor noticed.

Huge mis-understanding bout OC threseholds , but (sometimes) hard to convince even the
hardest core oc'er. Bigger ain't better and all those kinda analgies.......jes sayin'


----------



## djgizmo

Submitted my info to be apart of the Official GENE-Z Owners club.
Can't wait to get my OC locked in to above my 24/7 (4.5Ghz)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got *djgizmo * and *antipesto93 *added into the Owners List ... welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Submitted my info to be apart of the Official GENE-Z Owners club.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> 
> @ 996gt2 This is a long shot...but when you say systems doesnt resume sleep do you mean you
> 
> a) i dont see a signal in my monitor BUT evertyhing seems to work fine (aka fans are spinning you can hear hdd acess etc)
> b) i dont see a signal in my monitor AND nothing works (aka no fan spinning no onborad leds etc)
> 
> Since you got a gene-z what does the debug light says when yous come out of sleep (if it is case (a) )
> 
> Also have you tried powering off and then on your monitor?
> 
> If you have a programmable keyboard can you keybind a shortcut to play--- load some music in a wmp list...put pc to sleep resume and try to playback a random song with the shortcut (just to see if pc stills works and the problem isnt vga signal).


When it comes out of resume, all fans are spinning, HDD access light is on (at least initially). Haven't looked at the debug LED yet though.

I think I may have actually figured out the root of the problem. For the past week or so I was in between graphics cards, so I ran my system on the iGPU, using an HDMI to DVI adapter. Once I put a graphics card into the system yesterday, it seemed to run fine at 4.8 GHz, and in the last day I have not had any issues with S3 sleep.

Does that mean that you can't use the iGPU with a high overclock? Or, with a high enough CPU overclock, maybe the iGPU needs more voltage even if it is not overclocked?


----------



## iZihbO

I'm not sure if someone's asked this before, but for some reason my system goes slow at - a point I'm not even sure of... It seems random, but for all I know it might be a program triggering it. I don't actually notice it while in windows and photoshop and stuff, the problem becomes noticeable when I play games. My framerates are cut in half - if not more. To confirm it, I usually load up Furmark and if its lower than 99 fps (@ 720p preset) then I know "it's happened again".

Only way to solve it is to reboot the system.

Could this be some sorta "turbo mode won't wake up" issue? Perhaps something I can fix in bios? I haven't actually done alot of research on my own issue to be honest with you guys, I'm lazy! I've just rebooted and my problem was gone, so... Hoping this is a known issue and has an easy fix.

Thanks for your time =)


----------



## CrYpT Loki

Order this board a few days ago, should be arriving tonight..

been surfing this thread for a week now, preparing for the build..

a lot of good info here..

hopefully i wont encounter any issues, but if i do i flagged a number of post that could provide useful..

much appreciated..

peace out!


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> When it comes out of resume, all fans are spinning, HDD access light is on (at least initially). Haven't looked at the debug LED yet though.
> I think I may have actually figured out the root of the problem. For the past week or so I was in between graphics cards, so I ran my system on the iGPU, using an HDMI to DVI adapter. Once I put a graphics card into the system yesterday, it seemed to run fine at 4.8 GHz, and in the last day I have not had any issues with S3 sleep.
> Does that mean that you can't use the iGPU with a high overclock? Or, with a high enough CPU overclock, maybe the iGPU needs more voltage even if it is not overclocked?


Im about 100% positive that the problem is your monitor...i also have a dell monitor (u2711) and has problems with hdmi signal...

I havent tested with a pc but got similars problems with a ps3 ....actually mine goes into a power saving loop if i close the ps3...and needs a power down to stop.

If you dont see the problem with a pure dvi connection then i wouldnt bother troubleshooting more.

Please try closing the monitor and powering back on and see if that helps with the hdmi-dvi connection.


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> I'm not sure if someone's asked this before, but for some reason my system goes slow at - a point I'm not even sure of... It seems random, but for all I know it might be a program triggering it. I don't actually notice it while in windows and photoshop and stuff, the problem becomes noticeable when I play games. My framerates are cut in half - if not more. To confirm it, I usually load up Furmark and if its lower than 99 fps (@ 720p preset) then I know "it's happened again".
> Only way to solve it is to reboot the system.
> Could this be some sorta "turbo mode won't wake up" issue? Perhaps something I can fix in bios? I haven't actually done alot of research on my own issue to be honest with you guys, I'm lazy! I've just rebooted and my problem was gone, so... Hoping this is a known issue and has an easy fix.
> Thanks for your time =)


Xmm sounds like a throttling problem...download realtemp and check your temps while stress testing with furmark...

Also it maybe your vga card overheating so download msi afterburner and check temps again.

Please update your system info and tell us what vga card you have.

Do you have any flash content playing on the background (open browser) while using furmark or while gaming?


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> 
> Xmm sounds like a throttling problem...download realtemp and check your temps while stress testing with furmark...
> Also it maybe your vga card overheating so download msi afterburner and check temps again.
> Please update your system info and tell us what vga card you have.
> Do you have any flash content playing on the background (open browser) while using furmark or while gaming?


I've edited my "rig" but it's not showing up underneath like it does for everyone else. I'm guessing it needs to be enabled somewhere?

Anyway, my temperatures are all low. My CPU (i7 2700K 3.5GHz, stock speed) is cooled off with a Corsair H100 and my GPU (ATI HD5970, 2-in-1 crossfire card) is cooled off with an Arctic cooler.

CPU idle: 29c
CPU max: 55c 'ish

GPU idle: 29c
GPU max: 55c 'ish (yes, both cpu and gpu have almost the same temperatures)

I'm using Youtube alot for my (weird taste of) music, but when I'm gaming it's not actually playing anything in the background. Youtube might be in opened in a tab somewhere in Firefox, but not playing.

EDIT: Turbo-thingie is enabled in bios by the way - so it's going from 1.6GHz to 3.9GHz when needed. (click for screenshots)

EDIT2: I'm gonna keep running CPU-Z now and see if it's stuck @ 1.6GHz after a while.


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> I've edited my "rig" but it's not showing up underneath like it does for everyone else. I'm guessing it needs to be enabled somewhere?
> Anyway, my temperatures are all low. My CPU (i7 2700K 3.5GHz, stock speed) is cooled off with a Corsair H100 and my GPU (ATI HD5970, 2-in-1 crossfire card) is cooled off with an Arctic cooler.
> CPU idle: 29c
> CPU max: 55c 'ish
> GPU idle: 29c
> GPU max: 55c 'ish (yes, both cpu and gpu have almost the same temperatures)
> I'm using Youtube alot for my (weird taste of) music, but when I'm gaming it's not actually playing anything in the background. Youtube might be in opened in a tab somewhere in Firefox, but not playing.
> EDIT: Turbo-thingie is enabled in bios by the way - so it's going from 1.6GHz to 3.9GHz when needed. (click for screenshots)
> EDIT2: I'm gonna keep running CPU-Z now and see if it's stuck @ 1.6GHz after a while.


Xmm try going to firefox options-->advanced-->untick hardware acceleration...see if that helps out

For the rig to appear you must enable it in signature options


----------



## iZihbO

Thanks, it seems to be showing my rig now









And I was paying attention to my GHz with CPU-Z. And I just did a random Furmark test and I was getting half the framerate again (both GPU's are working, you clearly see within Furmark as the temperature rise on both GPU's). CPU-Z was also throttling to 3.9GHz... So now I'm clueless as to why performance is dropping - and I'm forced to reboot.

Bios? Disable Turbo?


----------



## CrYpT Loki

got everything up and running..

first time with a Micro board, have to say am really impressed with this little guy...

OCing has never been so easy! wow.. just hit 'extreme' and let the presets do the rest.. running at 4.4gz (cpu) while my ram is running at 1685..

it wanted to go higher, or at least try.. but this is more then enough IMO.. its a gaming rig, and i dont know of any game that needs a CPU running at 5.0gz to play it









one question i had, if anyone knows.. software came with Creative SB.. i installed it.. but under 'MANAGE' my sound device is running the generic HD Audio- is this normal? or do i need to disable something in BIOS so that Creative is the primary Sound???

thanks for any input..

(also i filled out my RIG info.. but am not seeing it my signature ??? )

Peace OUt..


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> 
> For the rig to appear you must enable it in signature options


----------



## CrYpT Loki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*


think i got it.. thanks...


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> I'm not sure if someone's asked this before, but for some reason my system goes slow at - a point I'm not even sure of... It seems random, but for all I know it might be a program triggering it. I don't actually notice it while in windows and photoshop and stuff, the problem becomes noticeable when I play games. My framerates are cut in half - if not more. To confirm it, I usually load up Furmark and if its lower than 99 fps (@ 720p preset) then I know "it's happened again".
> 
> Only way to solve it is to reboot the system.
> 
> Could this be some sorta "turbo mode won't wake up" issue? Perhaps something I can fix in bios? I haven't actually done alot of research on my own issue to be honest with you guys, I'm lazy! I've just rebooted and my problem was gone, so... Hoping this is a known issue and has an easy fix.
> 
> Thanks for your time =)


Sounds like two of your cores are shutting down. To verify, open task manager and run prime95 and see if it loads all 8'threads. If it only loads every other thread, then ht is shutting off. If it only loads the first four threads, then the last two cores are shutting down.

I had a similar issue and had to load bios defaults and start my oc over again.


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrYpT Loki*
> 
> got everything up and running..
> 
> first time with a Micro board, have to say am really impressed with this little guy...
> 
> OCing has never been so easy! wow.. just hit 'extreme' and let the presets do the rest.. running at 4.4gz (cpu) while my ram is running at 1685..
> 
> it wanted to go higher, or at least try.. but this is more then enough IMO.. its a gaming rig, and i dont know of any game that needs a CPU running at 5.0gz to play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one question i had, if anyone knows.. software came with Creative SB.. i installed it.. but under 'MANAGE' my sound device is running the generic HD Audio- is this normal? or do i need to disable something in BIOS so that Creative is the primary Sound???
> 
> thanks for any input..
> 
> (also i filled out my RIG info.. but am not seeing it my signature ??? )
> 
> Peace OUt..


The creative software included only emulates sound blaster hardware (eax and a few other features). I was upset about that as well. No dts:connect or DDL over optical. Why asus decided to skimp on that is beyond me as mobos from MSI and gigabyte have dts connect and DDL.

Your actual Audio interface is a Realtek chip. Download the latest Realtek drivers for win7 and you'll be fine.

Let's see what you can push your rig up to!


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> 
> Thanks, it seems to be showing my rig now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was paying attention to my GHz with CPU-Z. And I just did a random Furmark test and I was getting half the framerate again (both GPU's are working, you clearly see within Furmark as the temperature rise on both GPU's). CPU-Z was also throttling to 3.9GHz... So now I'm clueless as to why performance is dropping - and I'm forced to reboot.
> 
> Bios? Disable Turbo?


If you're seeing throttling it means your CPU is either over volting or over temps.
Run ibt for 10 passes and let us know your max temps. Monitor the threads in use via taskmanager or what I use is a windows 7 CPU monitor gadget. (much easier to read than task manager. )


----------



## CrYpT Loki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> The creative software included only emulates sound blaster hardware (eax and a few other features). I was upset about that as well. No dts:connect or DDL over optical. Why asus decided to skimp on that is beyond me as mobos from MSI and gigabyte have dts connect and DDL.
> Your actual Audio interface is a Realtek chip. Download the latest Realtek drivers for win7 and you'll be fine.
> Let's see what you can push your rig up to!


well thats odd.. was hoping to run SB... o well...

i saw the Realtek drivers on the disk, should have know to just install those..

thanks for the reply... and

am fine at 4.4, ran LinX stress, highest settings.. temps never got over 51c.. very happy with that...









Peace Out


----------



## djgizmo

The best software that's included (and only on the disc) is the daemon tools pro.
It's awesome.


----------



## CrYpT Loki

if i recall - PB (PunkBuster) aint a fan of Daemon tools... see's it as a hack tool

or it used to, I always stayed away from that App because of PB..

maybe i'll install it and see if I like it. and, or, PB bans me









Peace Out


----------



## iZihbO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Sounds like two of your cores are shutting down. To verify, open task manager and run prime95 and see if it loads all 8'threads. If it only loads every other thread, then ht is shutting off. If it only loads the first four threads, then the last two cores are shutting down.
> I had a similar issue and had to load bios defaults and start my oc over again.


But the thing is; I'm not overclocking at all. Bios is completely default'ed at the moment. Except that I set my memory to 1600 manually (cause it would only go to 1333 for some reason, the memory is 1600 by default).

EDIT: I just tried Prime95 for a littlebit, and all 8 threads are working @ 100%. When I'm in windows, only every other thread is actually doing something. Same goes for Saints Row: The Third (game). And I've just read that hyperthreading is kind of overrated for an "average Joe". For games you might actually get higher framerates if you disable HT...


----------



## amkhz

Hi guys, happy to have found a nice community of Maximus owners.

Has anyone installed a PCI-e sound card on a Gene-Z/Gen3? I recently bought and tried installing an HT Omega eClaro, which is a PCI-e x1 card and I couldn't get it recognized on any slot. I didn't try the PCI-e slot occupied by my GPU because I don't want to take off the cooler just to get at the card. I Took the card into work and it definitely works on another PC, in a x1 slot.

After calling Asus support I was told the Gen 3 does not support PCI revision 1.0. I can't confirm that the eClaro is 1.0 (still waiting to hear back from HT Omega) But I figured you guys would know best. Is this true? Specs on the Asus product page do show that it's 2.0+ compatible.

Now, I'm thinking of just returning the eClaro and getting a Xonar Essence STX. Can anyone confirm that card is working on their Gene-Z/Gen3?

Thanks a lot. I'm just a super frustrated audio snob who wants a PCI-e sound card, why do we have so little options?!


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Hi guys, happy to have found a nice community of Maximus owners.
> Has anyone installed a PCI-e sound card on a Gene-Z/Gen3? I recently bought and tried installing an HT Omega eClaro, which is a PCI-e x1 card and I couldn't get it recognized on any slot. I didn't try the PCI-e slot occupied by my GPU because I don't want to take off the cooler just to get at the card. I Took the card into work and it definitely works on another PC, in a x1 slot.
> After calling Asus support I was told the Gen 3 does not support PCI revision 1.0. I can't confirm that the eClaro is 1.0 (still waiting to hear back from HT Omega) But I figured you guys would know best. Is this true? Specs on the Asus product page do show that it's 2.0+ compatible.
> Now, I'm thinking of just returning the eClaro and getting a Xonar Essence STX. Can anyone confirm that card is working on their Gene-Z/Gen3?
> Thanks a lot. I'm just a super frustrated audio snob who wants a PCI-e sound card, why do we have so little options?!


Hmm, that's strange. The PCI-E 3.0 standard is supposed to be backwards/forwards compatible with all cards/revisions...

I know my Xonar Essence STX works on the normal version (not the Gen3). Have you tried disabling the onboard audio?


----------



## amkhz

Yup, disabled on board audio and even cleaned out those drivers. I was thinking it had something to do with the 3.0 compatibility, but like you said, it should be backwards compatible.

I did call Asus right before the support closed, so he could have just been trying to get rid of me...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Yup, disabled on board audio and even cleaned out those drivers. I was thinking it had something to do with the 3.0 compatibility, but like you said, it should be backwards compatible.
> I did call Asus right before the support closed, so he could have just been trying to get rid of me...


Probably.

"As such, PCIe 3.0 provides users unprecedented data speeds, combined with the convenience and seamless transition offered by complete backward compatibility with PCIe 1.0 and PCIe 2.0 devices." -Asus' Gene-Z Description Page (and manual) (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/)

So...


----------



## amkhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> Probably.
> 
> "As such, PCIe 3.0 provides users unprecedented data speeds, combined with the convenience and seamless transition offered by complete backward compatibility with PCIe 1.0 and PCIe 2.0 devices." -Asus' Gene-Z Description Page (and manual) (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/)
> 
> So...


Yeah... No idea what could be wrong then. I could try placing it where my gpu is now just to rule out two faulty slots... Will make a fun start to the weekend.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Yeah... No idea what could be wrong then. I could try placing it where my gpu is now just to rule out two faulty slots... Will make a fun start to the weekend.


That's definitely the next step. Try putting the graphics card in the second slot and putting the sound card in the others.


----------



## dja2k

I am still puzzled at my voltage level. I am down to 1.280v at 4.6Ghz, can this be right? I have 4.6ghz set with X.M.P for easy overclock and forgot I had the following enabled which might be the odd part: VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized, but I forgot to set to offset vcore though I set manual voltage to 1.280v. Can someone explain what is really happening here with the voltage, can it be stable that low? Thanks


----------



## TheJesus

It certainly can be, its just not typical. You either have an excellent chip or something isn't reading correctly. Are you opening CPU-Z while you have Prime95 running?

EDIT: Also try Core Temp to double check and look at power usage.


----------



## dja2k

All I see in Core Temp is VID raising from 1.3911v to 1.4061v. And CPU-z keeps a steady 1.280v no matter when I open it up. What else can I check?

dja2k


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> All I see in Core Temp is VID raising from 1.3911v to 1.4061v. And CPU-z keeps a steady 1.280v no matter when I open it up. What else can I check?
> dja2k


I opened Core Temp and it said 1.366 while CPU-Z and AIDA64 said 1.328, so I just go based on my BIOS settings. I set it to 1.36 and with that Core Temp seems more accurate.


----------



## dja2k

So are you saying that Vcore and VID have to match or be close ?

dja2k


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> So are you saying that Vcore and VID have to match or be close ?
> dja2k


I'm thinking Core Temp looks at what you manually set your voltage to in BIOS while Z and AIDA are looking at after all the voltage drop or calibration etc.


----------



## dja2k

I have set manually 1.280v in BIOS and that is what CPU-Z reads. I am not to familiar with the comparison of VCORE to VID voltages, so don't know what Core Temp is reading actually.

dja2k


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I have set manually 1.280v in BIOS and that is what CPU-Z reads. I am not to familiar with the comparison of VCORE to VID voltages, so don't know what Core Temp is reading actually.
> dja2k


Not too sure on this one, maybe someone more knowledgeable in this area will chime in.


----------



## dja2k

If I use the 1.350v that it sets when I enable 4.6ghz O.C., I will definitely see the extra heat. That is what lead me to lower the BIOS vcore number. I had started at 1.300v, then went down to 1.290v, then down to where I am at 1.280v. With that, I have shaved a few points off the idle and max temp. Thanks, we'll see what someone else comments on this and maybe I am getting all this wrong.

dja2k


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> Probably.
> 
> "As such, PCIe 3.0 provides users unprecedented data speeds, combined with the convenience and seamless transition offered by complete backward compatibility with PCIe 1.0 and PCIe 2.0 devices." -Asus' Gene-Z Description Page (and manual) (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/)
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... No idea what could be wrong then. I could try placing it where my gpu is now just to rule out two faulty slots... Will make a fun start to the weekend.
Click to expand...

For testing purpose;

Try to disable the controller such as USB 3.0 that shares the lanes in BIOS to enable PCIe2.0x4_1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1195949/performance-loss-after-my-new-upgrade


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> For testing purpose;
> 
> Try to disable the controller such as USB 3.0 that shares the lanes in BIOS to enable PCIe2.0x4_1
> 
> _http://www.overclock.net/t/1195949/performance-loss-after-my-new-upgrade_


Stop following me! I actually saw that in the manual and forgot about it. The x8, x4, and USB 3.0 all share lanes.


----------



## Ken1649

The Crossfire conundrum is solved.


----------



## conwa

I got a weird thing when booting cold..
When i press the power button, the power button light goes on but nothing really happens.
After 5 seconds it will boot up fine, but i wonder if this is normal?

Got no problems whatsoever only this weird booting.

Im running a stable 4.3ghz with CPU Voltage set to Offset Mode.
2500K
2x4gb corsair vengeance ram with xmp turned on.


----------



## cls33

It also takes my board a few seconds to start up after power on, that might be normal.

Has anyone had any issues with motherboard temperature sensors? This morning I got a warning pop-up from that ASUS AI software saying that my motherboard was running at 123 degrees Celsius! I'm pretty certain that wasn't actually the case. Speedfan was reporting the same...

CPU temps were reported to be in the 30's *shrug*


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> ASUS AI software


Not a fan of that entire software suite. Bloatware ?

I was getting numerous little popups [lower right corner] telling all kinds
of things I knew just wasn't happening. Bye-Bye.......deleted

AIDA's [ex Everest] software has never let me down and pretty much
never lies to me.


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cls33*
> 
> It also takes my board a few seconds to start up after power on, that might be normal.
> Has anyone had any issues with motherboard temperature sensors? This morning I got a warning pop-up from that ASUS AI software saying that my motherboard was running at 123 degrees Celsius! I'm pretty certain that wasn't actually the case. Speedfan was reporting the same...
> CPU temps were reported to be in the 30's *shrug*


I had the exact same thing happen ,, with the same temp as your's being reported , I got rid of it


----------



## cls33

I'd be more inclined to chalk it up to typically horrid bundled monitor software if I hadn't seen otehr monitor programs (ie - speedfan) reporting the same thing.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Have any of you got the AI Suite II to work in the gene as an oc utility? Mine freeze up when I try to oc from here.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*NOTE:* to all the new GENE-Z Owners not wanting to read back through 495 pages of helpful advice









ASUS AI Suite II programs are KNOWN .... *NOT TO PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS* ... meaning like AV programs, do not use / have multiple programs trying to do the same thing.

This is especially true of the TEMP monitor programs, you will get False / inaccurate readings if you try using *BOTH* AI Suite II and a 3rd party program like Core Temp to check temperatures.

ASUS AI Suite II is fine to use by itself and was designed as a compliment to your GENE-Z motherboard, however many people prefer using a program like (HWiNFO 64 or AIDA64) to do most of the same functions, and in that case you should un-install the AI Suite II software if you use other programs. *So use ASUS AI Suite II exclusively, or not at all !*


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *NOTE:* to all the new GENE-Z Owners not wanting to read back through 495 pages of helpful advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS AI Suite II programs are KNOWN .... *NOT TO PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS* ... meaning like AV programs, do not use / have multiple programs trying to do the same thing.
> This is especially true of the TEMP monitor programs, you will get False / inaccurate readings if you try using *BOTH* AI Suite II and a 3rd party program like Core Temp to check temperatures.
> 
> ASUS AI Suite II is fine to use by itself and was designed as a compliment to your GENE-Z motherboard, however many people prefer using a program like (HWiNFO 64 or AIDA64) to do most of the same functions, and in that case you should un-install the AI Suite II software if you use other programs. *So use ASUS AI Suite II exclusively, or not at all !*


I have AIDA64 installed but am using Asus SmartFan (or whatever it's called) from the AI Suite to control fan speeds where necessary. I'm not aware of other methods of controlling the Gene-Z's system fans.


----------



## scorpiontsi

I have officially got my build up and running as I am typing on it now. The NH-D14 mounting kit came in today and I got the monster in there. Its a beast had to move the fan up as it covered 3 ram slots (guess yours isnt bigger LOL). Ill get some pics up when i get time very nice looking system although this case has so much room as I suspected the micro atx board looks funny. Regardless she boots in about 25 seconds and reboots from the restart on windows 7 in 45 seconds total. Now that I have the heatsink mounted its time to start overclocking! Ill report back with results and pictures.

BTW this gigabtyte radeon card is a beast I need some overclocking software that doesnt have ATI's soft limits. Maxed it out on the core and bumped mem half way and even with furmark I couldnt break 60c


----------



## scorpiontsi

Ok having a rather large issue with my overclocking. Having to use the level up right now at 4.6 ... The bios is not letting me adjust the turbo ratio in the bios says adjustable in windows. Is there not a setting Im missing to let me adjust it in the bios?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *NOTE:* to all the new GENE-Z Owners not wanting to read back through 495 pages of helpful advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS AI Suite II programs are KNOWN .... *NOT TO PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS* ... meaning like AV programs, do not use / have multiple programs trying to do the same thing.
> This is especially true of the TEMP monitor programs, you will get False / inaccurate readings if you try using *BOTH* AI Suite II and a 3rd party program like Core Temp to check temperatures.
> 
> ASUS AI Suite II is fine to use by itself and was designed as a compliment to your GENE-Z motherboard, however many people prefer using a program like (HWiNFO 64 or AIDA64) to do most of the same functions, and in that case you should un-install the AI Suite II software if you use other programs. *So use ASUS AI Suite II exclusively, or not at all !*


I read the fix, It said to install the "Patch" I did and it still dont work..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Ok having a rather large issue with my overclocking. Having to use the level up right now at 4.6 ... The bios is not letting me adjust the turbo ratio in the bios says adjustable in windows. Is there not a setting Im missing to let me adjust it in the bios?


Go back in the bios turn level off and put it on Manuel, the go down to cpu setting [click] and it opens another page and there you will be able to change your multiplier .


----------



## scorpiontsi

Ok now I have a real issue got the multiplier in no problem had her running at 5 ghz using offset guide from raja. I set the offset to low and couldn't boot so I reset the CMOS. Seems its corrupted can I flash it even if I can't get the bios to work. Hate to rma the board ?

I have tried every method to reset CMOS. The shutdown method the button on back and the jumper. Have not done the battery but I'm sure it has been reset. Half the time I get a checksum error the rest of the time she just hangs after the splash screen. Really stressing here any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I got a weird thing when booting cold..
> When i press the power button, the power button light goes on but nothing really happens.
> After 5 seconds it will boot up fine, but i wonder if this is normal?
> Got no problems whatsoever only this weird booting.
> Im running a stable 4.3ghz with CPU Voltage set to Offset Mode.
> 2500K
> 2x4gb corsair vengeance ram with xmp turned on.


nobody?

**Solved: BLCK back to 100 did the trick, it was only on 100.3 but still it goes into reboot mode


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> nobody?
> **Solved: BLCK back to 100 did the trick, it was only on 100.3 but still it goes into reboot mode


This reboot thing has happened to me and a few others here...............


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> This reboot thing has happened to me and a few others here...............


setting BCLK back to 100 should do the trick or enable PLL-overvoltage


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> setting BCLK back to 100 should do the trick or enable PLL-overvoltage


I got mine on auto PLL-overvoltage and its ok also........


----------



## ISON

Hi all can i join











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198452


----------



## Death Saved

Hey guys i have a quick question for you all,

Will a Z77 mobo offer better features with ivy bridge than this?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Yes you can ... welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> Hi all can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198452


Recently added to the owners List (for *January* as of 1/15/2012) ...

- *Moneo*

- *Conwa*

- *b0z0*

- *saint19*

- *groomdedz*

- *VulgarDisplay88*

- *seithan*

- *TheJesus*

- *n1cK5677*

- *wumpus*

- *Matt406regal*

- *black snow* {Still need CPU-Z and/or PIC's} COMPLETED

- *djgizmo*

- *antipesto93*

- *batlecryawesome*

- *ghasmanjr*
- *ISON*

- *amkhz*

- *scorpiontsi*

Welcome ALL of you







to the Largest & Fastest growing MoBo Owners Club on OCN, now at *182* members strong.

*(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

*NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or PHOTO proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Hey guys i have a quick question for you all,
> 
> Will a Z77 mobo offer better features with ivy bridge than this?


Umm, I haven't seen anything on ivy bridge boards that isn't on Z68 with gen 3 support.

The only reason would be native support for everything in the new chips. USB 3.0 is native to ivy chipsets instead of needing an extra controller on the board. There aren't pci slots on z77 natively as a heads up.

Up to you, just no real reason to wait for a Z77 board in my opinion.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChesterCat

Z68 versus Z77:
The good:
Core i7 2600 on Z68 versus equivalent Core i7 3770 on Z77 gives roughly a 15% boost in performance
Drop from 95 watts to 77 watts is a nice, appreciated move in the right direction, especially always-on systems, like home servers
Building in the USB 3.0 chipset, a good thing, finally, standardized performance expectations and drivers (I've found ASMedia always outperform NEC, for example)

The bad:
Much like the Z68 Intel SATA ports can't be set to passthrough to VMs on the Z68, it's seems quite possible that Ivy Bridge also won't allow passthrough of just some USB 3.0 ports to work
Performance boost of ~15% is not enough to make me regret going with Sandy Bridge (Z68) chipsets and the 2600k/2600 for 2 of my system upgrades earlier this year: gZilla for gaming, vZilla for virtualization/backup system
Despite some X79 boards having 8 DIMMs, Ivy Bridge might only have 4 DIMM slots


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Z68 versus Z77:
> The good:
> Core i7 2600 on Z68 versus equivalent Core i7 3770 on Z77 gives roughly a 15% boost in performance
> Drop from 95 watts to 77 watts is a nice, appreciated move in the right direction, especially always-on systems, like home servers
> Building in the USB 3.0 chipset, a good thing, finally, standardized performance expectations and drivers (I've found ASMedia always outperform NEC, for example)
> 
> The bad:
> Much like the Z68 Intel SATA ports can't be set to passthrough to VMs on the Z68, it's seems quite possible that Ivy Bridge also won't allow passthrough of just some USB 3.0 ports to work
> Performance boost of ~15% is not enough to make me regret going with Sandy Bridge (Z68) chipsets and the 2600k/2600 for 2 of my system upgrades earlier this year: gZilla for gaming, vZilla for virtualization/backup system
> Despite some X79 boards having 8 DIMMs, Ivy Bridge might only have 4 DIMM slots


It sounded like he wanted board features compared, you did some processor comparison









The ivy bridge processors will probably be phenomenal and at this point it's probably best to just wait for them.

The only reason the X79 boards has 8 slots was because it used quad channel memory, I don't believe ivy has that (should be dual like sandy). Not any real world performance gains for the majority of users.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## iama842

Is Z77 compatible with sandy brige? because I have a 2500k but no motherboard yet, but I was planning to get the MAXIMUS IV gen Z.


----------



## scorpiontsi

I am back again ... Fixed and once again overclocked. If anyone else has some serious bios issues like I did unhook all sata connections and try booting. That seemed to finally do the trick for me. Will be working on my overclock for awhile right now at 4.5 using offset. Going to try to work towards that 5ghz number.


----------



## conwa

This is my first (light) overclock project.
Why do i have the feeling im doing something wrong here?

I got a stable OC @ 4.3GHz with my 2500K and Coolermaster HP212+ on 1.240 V.
VCore Load-line Calibration @ 25% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
CPU voltage in offset mode with minus alot and i havent had a BSOD ever.
I will try to go lower with the voltage, but im wondering if my idle voltage can be lower then this (0.928V)..

When i do some research i find alot of OC's with much higher voltage @ 4.2/4.3GHz
Am i wrong or is my cpu and MB just awsome!?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Evem with the hiccups I have had I think this boards fantastic. Running 45ratio with -.015 in offset ratio right now and when idle i show .922 volts. so your probably fine. When the multiplier kicks in my my vcore goes to 1.352 wich seems a bit high for a 4.5ghz overclock but my temps with the NH-D14 are peaking under 60C. So think I have a bit more headroom with this 2500k. Not sure how low the core can go and remain stable might be mentioned in Raja's guide on Asus forums.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> This is my first (light) overclock project.
> Why do i have the feeling im doing something wrong here?
> I got a stable OC @ 4.3GHz with my 2500K and Coolermaster HP212+ on 1.240 V.
> VCore Load-line Calibration @ 25% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> CPU voltage in offset mode with minus alot and i havent had a BSOD ever.
> I will try to go lower with the voltage, but im wondering if my idle voltage can be lower then this (0.928V)..
> When i do some research i find alot of OC's with much higher voltage @ 4.2/4.3GHz
> Am i wrong or is my cpu and MB just awsome!?


Every chip is different.

Another reason is some people get a stable overclock and stick with it (such as me) and don't bother continuing to try and lower the voltage. Your clock seems pretty solid


----------



## black snow

here's the pic of my build:


----------



## amkhz

Many thanks to *TheJesus* and *Ken1649* for their tips on getting my sound card working.

Finally got the eClaro recognized after resetting my CMOS and starting the BIOS tweaks from scratch. Turns out my previous overclock of 4.3 was too much and was causing the PCI slots to tweak out. Concerning, but at least I have everything running now.

I'm currently clocked at 4.0 for the turbo and after 20 minutes of Prime95, everything is golden and I still have my precious sound. Since I guess I'm going to keep all the hardware it;s time to join the owners club









edit: I see IntelBurnTest is the new guy in town so I tried that too with no problems. Sweet.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Many thanks to *TheJesus* and *Ken1649* for their tips on getting my sound card working.
> 
> Finally got the eClaro recognized after resetting my CMOS and starting the BIOS tweaks from scratch. Turns out my previous overclock of 4.3 was too much and was causing the PCI slots to tweak out. Concerning, but at least I have everything running now.
> 
> I'm currently clocked at 4.0 for the turbo and after 20 minutes of Prime95, everything is golden and I still have my precious sound. Since I guess I'm going to keep all the hardware it;s time to join the owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I see IntelBurnTest is the new guy in town so I tried that too with no problems. Sweet.


It's unreleated to the overclocking settings in BIOS. But resetting CMOS, the BIOS assigned the IRQ/PCIe lanes automatically when there's a device populated the slot.


----------



## Death Saved

Thanks TJ and CC + Rep for you guys.
Iim really on the fence on whether i should get SB or IB.


----------



## amkhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> It's unreleated to the overclocking settings in BIOS. But resetting CMOS, the BIOS assigned the IRQ/PCIe lanes automatically when there's a device populated the slot.


But when I restored my overlock in BIOS and restarted, the card was gone again.


----------



## mrrockwell

Sorry for bringing up this question but I read trough 40 pages on this thread but I can't find definitve answer. I saw few people mention restarting during booting. My setup will restart for like 2 or 3 times but when it does everyithing is fine. I have my 2500k @ 4.9 stable. What's the reason for that?

Thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amkhz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> It's unreleated to the overclocking settings in BIOS. But resetting CMOS, the BIOS assigned the IRQ/PCIe lanes automatically when there's a device populated the slot.
> 
> 
> 
> But when I restored my overlock in BIOS and restarted, the card was gone again.
Click to expand...

Naturally and that's the way it should be, because you restored the profile from BIOS to CMOS which kept your previous settings without the sound card.

Enter your overclock settings manually with the soundcard in the system then save the profile into BIOS. So, when you restore it, the sound card will be there.


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Sorry for bringing up this question but I read trough 40 pages on this thread but I can't find definitve answer. I saw few people mention restarting during booting. My setup will restart for like 2 or 3 times but when it does everyithing is fine. I have my 2500k @ 4.9 stable. What's the reason for that?
> Thanks


Set bclock to 100...should solve your problem.


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Sorry for bringing up this question but I read trough 40 pages on this thread but I can't find definitve answer. I saw few people mention restarting during booting. My setup will restart for like 2 or 3 times but when it does everyithing is fine. I have my 2500k @ 4.9 stable. What's the reason for that?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Set bclock to 100...should solve your problem.
Click to expand...

And it did. Many thanks


----------



## scorpiontsi

Apoligies for the size of these pics but havent had a chance to install the rest of my photo software.

First up pic with user name in it ... forgot the I on end .. lol


Here is a pic showing how close the heatsink is to the video card as you can see I covered the protruding clips with electrical tape as they sit on the card.


Finally, here is a shot of the heatsink and with the fan it covers all 4 slots.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I love the cpu cooler, I almost bought that one. Still might next time.,.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

1/15/2012 GoogleOwnersList ... *182* confirmed owners

Updated - *black snow* {Still need CPU-Z and/or PIC's} COMPLETED

Added - *amkhz*

Added - *scorpiontsi*

Welcome


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Sorry for bringing up this question but I read trough 40 pages on this thread but I can't find definitve answer. I saw few people mention restarting during booting. My setup will restart for like 2 or 3 times but when it does everyithing is fine. I have my 2500k @ 4.9 stable. What's the reason for that?
> Thanks


See you've cured it, but it is a common enough issue. There are a number of fixes discussed in the thread linked below:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club

Interesting that there is more than one official club for Z68 Gen3 owners..


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> See you've cured it, but it is a common enough issue. There are a number of fixes discussed in the thread linked below:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club
> Interesting that there is more than one official club for Z68 Gen3 owners..


The difference is that this club is specific for the Maximus IV GENE-Z, always have and always will. And it was made before the other club.

But good for them for helping and posting information.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Right ... and while *turrican9 *... has a great Asus Owners club as well, but the ASUS RoG Maximus IV GENE-Z 68 and GEN3 version ... are *NOT* a part of HIS club, that MoBo is ONLY here where the cool kids hang out








. But yes it's another great club to keep tabs with as there is LOTS of overlapping info that pertains to BOTH clubs/MotherBoards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> Interesting that there is more than one official club for Z68 Gen3 owners..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> The difference is that this club is specific for the *Maximus IV GENE-Z*, always have and always will. And it was made before the other club.
> But good for them for helping and posting information.


Hey *Kvjavs* long time no see







... hey you still looking to upgrade ? you could be owner *#200*, and get your Club back if you want







... we're only 12 away from 200 !


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Right ... and while *turrican9 *... has a great Asus Owners club as well, but the ASUS RoG Maximus IV GENE-Z 68 and GEN3 version ... are *NOT* a part of HIS club, that MoBo is ONLY here where the cool kids hang out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yes it's another great club to keep tabs with as there is LOTS of overlapping info that pertains to BOTH clubs/MotherBoards.
> 
> Hey _*Kvjavs*_ long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... hey you still looking to upgrade ? you could be owner *#200*, and get your Club back if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... we're only 12 away from 200 !


I believe we discussed this already.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> The difference is that this club is specific for the Maximus IV GENE-Z, always have and always will. And it was made before the other club.
> But good for them for helping and posting information.


Ah, gotcha now. I misinterpreted the thread title...


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi Brothers ,

I want a motherboard for my core i5 2500K

My graphic card is ASUS ENGTX560 DC-2DII (Already bought) .
And Corsair Vengeance 8 GB 2x 4GB 1600 MHz is also bought

What to buy ??

ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE GEN 3

OR

ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 GEN 3


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

THE ONLY thing that limits the *ASUS RoG Maximus IV GENE-Z68 /GEN 3* is the amount of expansion PCI-e slots ...

there is enough to SLI / CrossfireX ... but if you want to TRI-Fire you'd need to get creative with which cards to select (like say a 6990 + 6970).

there is also a 4x slot for audio / TV Turner card or whatever that you COULD utilize IF NEEDED with an additional flex riser cable, like so ... 

So HONESTLY ... there is VERY LITTLE if anything holding you back buying the smaller mATX board, but for some they always think bigger is better and more is more, even if they will NEVER EVER NEED or USE IT ... so that's really going to be YOUR call







but about 200 of use I'm guessing will tell you THIS is a GREAT MotherBoard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi Brothers ,
> I want a motherboard for my core i5 2500K
> My graphic card is ASUS ENGTX560 DC-2DII (Already bought) .
> And Corsair Vengeance 8 GB 2x 4GB 1600 MHz is also bought
> What to buy ??
> ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE GEN 3
> OR
> ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 GEN 3


*Plus come on ... this is one SEXY little MoBo ... *


----------



## Avngl

Guys which is better?

The onboard x-fi sound technology or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*IS it LIVE ?*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> Guys which is better? ... The onboard x-fi sound technology or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro?


*OR ... IS it MEMOREX ?







*

**


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Guys which is better?
> The onboard x-fi sound technology or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro?


Onboard isn't real Creative, its just a chip emulating Creative software.

If you want quality sound, Creative X-Fi Titanium HD or Asus Xonar Essence STX. There's a thread on OCN called "Commonly Recommended Audio Products" that has all the info you could ever need


----------



## Avngl

LA_Kings_Fan ,

Its Live.










TheJesus,

I bought this unit 2 years back for my old build. Not sure if its going to be better than the on-board chip.

Looking for opinions if this is worth the installation as the device is sitting idle in a cupboard.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> LA_Kings_Fan ,
> Its Live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheJesus,
> I bought this unit 2 years back for my old build. Not sure if its going to be better than the on-board chip.
> Looking for opinions if this is worth the installation as the device is sitting idle in a cupboard.


Its USB...

Anyways, plug it in, if its not better, put it back in the box for another 2 years and maybe eventually it'll be a collectible


----------



## TheJesus

Anyone considering the Gene-Z Gen3?

Newegg has it for $174.99 until Tuesday 11:59PM PST.

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806&Tpk=13-131-806&nm_mc=EMC-GD011312&cm_mmc=EMC-GD011312-_-index-_-Item-_-13-131-806

Promo code: EMCYTZT1066

Enjoy


----------



## Avngl

TheJesus ,

Yes its USB.

However, the installation is going to be a little PITA.

Updating the software would take ages. I don't know why but creative servers seems to be at some part of the world where my connection would crawl to about 5kb/s or so when updating.

Then there is setting up the software and configuration options.

If it doesn't work out, the its going to be a hassle to remove the drivers and so on.

By the way, if I were to install this device, should i remove and uninstall the on-board sound drivers?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> TheJesus ,
> Yes its USB.
> However, the installation is going to be a little PITA.
> Updating the software would take ages. I don't know why but creative servers seems to be at some part of the world where my connection would crawl to about 5kb/s or so when updating.
> Then there is setting up the software and configuration options.
> If it doesn't work out, the its going to be a hassle to remove the drivers and so on.
> By the way, if I were to install this device, should i remove and uninstall the on-board sound drivers?


Just disable the onboard in BIOS


----------



## mrrockwell

Here's my setup



And latest OC


----------



## D Core




----------



## D Core

Confirm my high OC Asus Maximus iv gene z. stabille 8 hour play batman arkham city.


----------



## Avngl

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. I am curently stable at 4.8 GHz @ 1.352 V.

The voltage is constant although @ 1.6 GHz which is quite normal.

What should i do if i want the Voltage to drop as much as it could when at stock speeds and gradually rise up when the cpu is running at 4.8GHz ? The reason why i want this is to save some electricity and to reduce heat.

Should i adjust the offset voltage control? If so, what is the optimal value if the manual voltage is stable at 1.352V ?


----------



## conwa

Just a little note:

I figured out that the Command Rate (CR) of my DRAM was @ 2T.

I changed that to 1T and got a much better DRAM efficiency score.

Dont know why the bios set it on 2T, but u better check it.

I have Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz.

BTW. i tried so set my RAM on 1866 MHz, it works only on 1.65V with Cas on 10 (instead of 9) and CR on 2T.
The efficiency was lower then 1600 MHz @ 1T


----------



## n1tr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Anyone considering the Gene-Z Gen3?
> Newegg has it for $174.99 until Tuesday 11:59PM PST....


I am, just wondering if the 2nd/lower pci-e slot is wired for full x16 if there isn't a card in the first slot.
Just debating if I should buy a replacement board before I start the RMA process with ASRock as my current board literally smoked a sata cable and HD.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Just a little note:
> I figured out that the Command Rate (CR) of my DRAM was @ 2T.
> I changed that to 1T and got a much better DRAM efficiency score.
> Dont know why the bios set it on 2T, but u better check it.
> I have Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz.
> BTW. i tried so set my RAM on 1866 MHz, it works only on 1.65V with Cas on 10 (instead of 9) and CR on 2T.
> The efficiency was lower then 1600 MHz @ 1T


Vengeance kit aren't good for OC, keep it at stock that's the best performance.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Vengeance kit aren't good for OC, keep it at stock that's the best performance.


I agree now, but this let me think otherwise http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1542/1/


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0*
> 
> I am, just wondering if the 2nd/lower pci-e slot is wired for full x16 if there isn't a card in the first slot.
> Just debating if I should buy a replacement board before I start the RMA process with ASRock as my current board literally smoked a sata cable and HD.


If I remember right the answer to that is no. I was thinking of putting my card in the lower slot since the heatsink's fan clips sit directly against the card. Seems like the manual says its only capable of 8. I have read consistantly though that x16 vs x8 is very little difference. Not sure if its true I used my x16 slot and wrapped the clips with electrical tape.


----------



## scorpiontsi

My corsair vengeance runs great at spec speeds/voltage. Ive not tried to overclock it as Ive heard the gains are miniscule. I have thought about trying to tighten up the timings but they are already pretty tight (c7). Anyone used this c7 1600 sticks know if it can be tightened further?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> I agree now, but this let me think otherwise http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1542/1/


Well, the Vengeance can do 1866MHz 9-11-9-27 1t with 1.65v while my current Crucial can do 1600MHz CL7 at 1.67V. I'm not saying that can't works on overclock, but if you want a RAM for overclock I'd move on to G.Skill or Dominator territory.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Well, the Vengeance can do 1866MHz 9-11-9-27 1t with 1.65v while my current Crucial can do 1600MHz CL7 at 1.67V. I'm not saying that can't works on overclock, but if you want a RAM for overclock I'd move on to G.Skill or Dominator territory.


My system wouldnt even boot with 9-11-9-27 @ 1t only on 2t. But it wasnt stable enough so i tuned it back to normal.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *n1tr0*
> 
> I am, just wondering if the 2nd/lower pci-e slot is wired for full x16 if there isn't a card in the first slot.
> Just debating if I should buy a replacement board before I start the RMA process with ASRock as my current board literally smoked a sata cable and HD.


If you populate the second PCIe2.0x8_2, both #1 & #2 slots will split to @x8/x8. If you fill the second PCIe2.0x8_2 only it will still @x8 because it shares the lane with PCIe2.0x4_1.


----------



## Spawn89

Hi, dead set on getting this mobo for my new build but is it recommended as I'll be using a 480 GTX and Asus Essence STX soundcard?

Quite worried about airflow, as looking from peoples pictures when using SLI, it is a squeeze!

I do have a Silverstone Fortress 2, so it is a good air cooled case.

Or should I be looking at the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 insted?


----------



## n1tr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> [/URL


exactly what I was looking for, but not what I was hoping for.
+rep, thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Not sure I see your issue that makes you question this ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn89*
> 
> Hi, dead set on getting this mobo for my new build but is it recommended as I'll be using a 480 GTX and Asus Essence STX soundcard?
> Quite worried about airflow, as looking from peoples pictures when using SLI, it is a squeeze!
> I do have a Silverstone Fortress 2, so it is a good air cooled case.
> Or should I be looking at the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 insted?


nVidia GTX-480 *Graphics Card* goes into *SLOT* #*1* (PCI-e x16)

and ...

Asus Essence STX *SoundCard* goes into *SLOT* #*3* (PCI-e x4)

only issue is if you meant you have *SLI'd* GTX-480's ?


----------



## Spawn89

O wow, thank you for pointing this out to me!

No its just 1 480 GTX and I dont plan on going sli.

Thank you sir, I'll order this board tomorrow!

What cooler is recommended? Antec 920 with GT fans?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Hey guys I have her running at 4.8 with my video card (6950) overclocked to as much as ATI software would let me. I downloaded rivatuner and it says its not compatible with my current driver. Any suggestions on how I might push it higher? The gigabyte card has a very good cooling solution obviously (long as you have plenty of air flowing through case). Check out this screen shot ... To bad it doesnt appear these cards can be flashed to 6570s very easily if at all. Here is my temps with some furmark burn...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *scorpiontsi* ...

*A.)* Yeah your Gigabyte 6950 is the 1GB card right ? from what I know that only has a SINGLE BIOS on the card, so I would NOT mess around much with trying to FLASH that card. just not worth the chance you BRICK it, the DUAL BIOS HD-6950's are honestly the way to go ... and Sapphire makes it so simple, they'd be my Recomendation to anyone still looking. They install the 1536 on the 2nd BIOS from the Factory no messing around with FLASHING the card at all ... just FLIP a switch and either you got it, or you got a LaserCut GPU chip from AMD ... no muss no FUSS.

*B.)* Doesn't Gigabyte have it's own GPU tweaking utility ? ... yeah they have VGA Tools - Easy Boost & OC Guru .... have you tried that ?

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/utility.aspx?cg=3

 

*C.)* It may or may not work on your Card ... but I use Sapphire's  GPU Utility and it's so simple to use a Caveman could do it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Hey guys I have her running at 4.8 with my video card (6950) overclocked to as much as ATI software would let me. I downloaded rivatuner and it says its not compatible with my current driver. Any suggestions on how I might push it higher? The gigabyte card has a very good cooling solution obviously (long as you have plenty of air flowing through case). Check out this screen shot ... To bad it doesnt appear these cards can be flashed to 6970s very easily if at all. Here is my temps with some furmark burn...


----------



## D Core

hay Guys...i just update my OC @ 51 GHz......high fast speed for gamer with asus maximus iv gene z.....


----------



## thrgk

its the maximus iv extreme 1155 board.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Have some questions for y'all.

Just got my board in and I'm very new at all this. I (think?) I have everything running at stock, or at least, optimized defaults. For some reason though, when I boot to Windows, it hangs at the loading screen, has a quick BSOD, and restarts. The BSOD is too quick to see what kind of error it is. Windows Repair Tool doesn't help (tries to restore, doesn't work), and I don't know how to access the boot menu in BIOS so I can boot to my Windows CD. Changing the boot priority doesn't get me to the CD, and just gets me to my harddrive once more.

Running an old install of Windows 7 that worked fine on my old system. Not sure what's going on. Help what's probably a PEBKAC?


----------



## Ken1649

Boot drive set to IDE or AHCI? If on the previous OS is AHCI, it will not boot unless set as AHCI in BIOS.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*THAT* is what's going on ... *DON'T DO THAT !* ... you're building a NEW COMPUTER ... build a NEW WINDOWS 7 installation on your HD / SSD also ...

it honestly is THAT simple ... lots of people have issues trying to run off a previous install of Windows ... give it a FRESH CLEAN 100% NEW CAR SMELL start and I bet you have ZERO Issues









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> *Running an old install of Windows 7* that worked fine on my old system. Not sure what's going on. Help ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

HUH ? who and / or what is this directed towards / at ??? I'm lost









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> its the maximus iv extreme 1155 board.


----------



## Taiwanese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Have some questions for y'all.
> Just got my board in and I'm very new at all this. I (think?) I have everything running at stock, or at least, optimized defaults. For some reason though, when I boot to Windows, it hangs at the loading screen, has a quick BSOD, and restarts. The BSOD is too quick to see what kind of error it is. Windows Repair Tool doesn't help (tries to restore, doesn't work), and I don't know how to access the boot menu in BIOS so I can boot to my Windows CD. Changing the boot priority doesn't get me to the CD, and just gets me to my harddrive once more.
> Running an old install of Windows 7 that worked fine on my old system. Not sure what's going on. Help what's probably a PEBKAC?


That has happened to me as well when I switched out from AMD, and just like others had said, give it a fresh install of OS. I switched my old HDD with a new one and worked fine.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Not that simple; I was hoping to avoid it as I have about 900GBs worth of programs on there







Ah well, if it can't be helped. Thanks for the help guys, clean install it is!

Now to figure out how to boot to my USB drive.


----------



## D Core

Update my OC @ 51GHz


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I take you don't have a *2nd* HDD to move the "DATA" off onto huh ? I've learned now the hard way ... best to have multiple drives, save one for the OS / Boot Drive ... and one for the DATA Storage drive, saves time and headaches at times like this







... maybe look into a cheap 64 - 128 GB SSD drive ... makes a GREAT OS / Boot Drive paired with the GeneZ









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Not that simple; I was hoping to avoid it as I have about 900GBs worth of programs on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, if it can't be helped. Thanks for the help guys, clean install it is!
> Now to figure out how to boot to my USB drive.


----------



## D Core

I have plan to update my case with water cooling,still conpusing find witch one better for m atx water cooling..too much good case.


----------



## scorpiontsi

In the advanced version of the bios in the boot tab there is a spot you can select wich device you want to boot from and it will do it soon as you click/select


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Fresh install of Windows, managed to move all my old files. Now I just need to reinstall all my programs and download all my games. Will give rep once I'm no longer sleep deprived.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0*
> 
> I am, just wondering if the 2nd/lower pci-e slot is wired for full x16 if there isn't a card in the first slot.
> Just debating if I should buy a replacement board before I start the RMA process with ASRock as my current board literally smoked a sata cable and HD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> If you populate the second PCIe2.0x8_2, both #1 & #2 slots will split to @x8/x8. If you fill the second PCIe2.0x8_2 only it will still @x8 because it shares the lane with PCIe2.0x4_1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0*
> 
> exactly what I was looking for, but not what I was hoping for.
> +rep, thanks


Well, if you go to the next page in the manual, you'll notice this:










Which labels the second slot as x16 as well. I believe the only reason that they call it x8 in the other image is due to it only being used for Crossfire typically.

Not that you'd notice a performance difference between x16 and x8 anyways, especially since its PCI-E 3.0


----------



## dboythagr8

Quick question...is the Maximus IV Extreme Z gen3/pcie 3.0 ready? I would like to think it is given it's price, but I can't find anything about it.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quick question...is the Maximus IV Extreme Z gen3/pcie 3.0 ready? I would like to think it is given it's price, but I can't find anything about it.


That's what Gen3 means


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Really ? can't find ANYTHING about it ? Hmmmmm







*

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/

*OK then. 







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quick question...is the Maximus IV Extreme Z gen3/pcie 3.0 ready? I would like to think it is given it's price, but I can't find anything about it.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quick question...is the Maximus IV Extreme Z gen3/pcie 3.0 ready? I would like to think it is given it's price, but I can't find anything about it.


Yes the gene-z/*gen3* board is pci3.0 ready


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> TheJesus ,
> Yes its USB.
> However, the installation is going to be a little PITA.
> Updating the software would take ages. I don't know why but creative servers seems to be at some part of the world where my connection would crawl to about 5kb/s or so when updating.
> Then there is setting up the software and configuration options.
> If it doesn't work out, the its going to be a hassle to remove the drivers and so on.
> By the way, if I were to install this device, should i remove and uninstall the on-board sound drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> Just disable the onboard in BIOS
Click to expand...

By the way, how do i disable the onboard sounds chip?

I tried searching for it but all i could come up with is HD audio. Is that the one?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Avngl* 


> By the way, how do i disable the onboard sounds chip?
> 
> I tried searching for it but all i could come up with is HD audio. Is that the one?


 It's in the BIOS disable the controller;


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quick question...is the Maximus IV Extreme Z gen3/pcie 3.0 ready? I would like to think it is given it's price, but I can't find anything about it.


The Maximus IV EXTREME-Z is not gen3 and apparently there are no plans to make a gen3 version. However the Maximus IV Gene-Z is. Lol


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> The Maximus IV EXTREME-Z is not gen3 and apparently there are no plans to make a gen3 version. However the Maximus IV Gene-Z is. Lol


Well that makes no sense to me. Thanks for the clarification.

And to everyone else above...I was referring to the Maximus IV Extreme-Z......not the gene-z.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> The Maximus IV EXTREME-Z is not gen3 and apparently there are no plans to make a gen3 version. However the Maximus IV Gene-Z is. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well that makes no sense to me. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> And to everyone else above...I was referring to the Maximus IV Extreme-Z......not the gene-z.
Click to expand...

I don't know why they made that choice. Maybe they have something really good planned for the future and they thought bringing out a gen3 would lose them money because people would buy the gen3 and not the new one. Just a thought but possible.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> I don't know why they made that choice. Maybe they have something really good planned for the future and they thought bringing out a gen3 would lose them money because people would buy the gen3 and not the new one. Just a thought but possible.


X79 and Z77?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Well that makes no sense to me. Thanks for the clarification.
> And to everyone else above...I was referring to the Maximus IV Extreme-Z......not the gene-z.


Why did you ask in the Gene-Z club then?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Rep handed out for last night. Got everything up and running now, yay! Did a mild OC at 4.0 GHz @ 1.2V. Stable so far; will fine tune it and push it some more after class today. Not sure how much I can pull it off, given how small my case is and the limited airflow, but hey better than stock. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> It's in the BIOS disable the controller;


Done!
+rep

Thank you very much for pointing this out for me


----------



## Nocturin

Can't wait to join the club. Soon (like in 2-3weeks soon)


----------



## scorpiontsi

Hey again guys, I am using HDMI out(for audio) sent to my Onkyo A/V receiver (1008). To make 3/d work I had to put one HDMI from motherboard to my receiver and one to my TV. I don't think I am using the soundcard when getting sound from the HDMI. It seems the output is by the video card intel/AMDradeon respectively thats providing the drivers and all depending on which way I hook it up. Both support both major HD audio codecs and regular output of sound through HDMI. All sound processing is done by the reciever. So should I turn off my onboard sound does anyone know? Running prime for a couple hours now in background on blend at a 4.7 overclock not breaking 65... thinking I need to go higher


----------



## Derek1387

I need to buy one of these bad boys.... dang you taxes.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, i come to you since i think you are the only ones that can help me...
Look i just bought a gtx 590 videocard from another guy via eBay but when i connect it to my MOBO the light on the side starts and the fan starts too but i cannot get an image out of the DVI ports! I already tried connecting it to the other pci express port but it does not work either.
I also already connected it to another computer and it shows video there(i tried it with a MOBO that did not had a processor running and just got to the BIOS screen, it was from a computer store near home).
I have a Maximus IV Gene Z and when i connect it to the MOBO and go to the BIOS the GPU. DIMM POST shows no cards are connected.

What to you guys think is the problem? In theory if the video card outputs video its an indication it works right? Also i was using a DVI D to HDMI adapter on the DVI-D connector on the video card

Guys, please please help me im really worried the card might be defective


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys about my past comment, the port on the video card is a DVI-I not DVI-D as stated previously


----------



## alastairb

in the bios there is a setting to chose which gpu the mobo loads first, is it currently set to the onboard graphics rather than the pci-e graphics?


----------



## Dennybrig

I dont know which setting is that could you please tell me which one is it in the BIOS?


----------



## veblen

That would be under Advanced > System Agent Configuration > Initiate Graphics Adapter. You get to choose iGPU or PCI-E.


----------



## Dennybrig

But if the GPU DIMM POST does not show my video card, is that ok?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> But if the GPU DIMM POST does not show my video card, is that ok?


Just took a look at your initial post. Just to clarify: you tested the 590 in another system and it worked fine?

Do you have another video card to test with the Gene-Z? I had a faulty card that showed up in GPU DIMM POST but only in X4 (instead of X16).

I ask because I'm unable to get my 8800GT (an older card, I know) to post with the Gene-Z but it works fine in my other systems. I haven't been able to figure out why.

_Edit: Let me see what happens to GPU DIMM POST if I put in the 8800GT and use iGPU out._


----------



## Dennybrig

Well, when i connected it to the other system it output video but not in my MOBO!


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Well, when i connected it to the other system it output video but not in my MOBO!


Is the Debug LED showing any code?


----------



## XBarbarian

welcome all the newcomers to this sweet board!


----------



## Dennybrig

No, what i am doing is connect the hdmi of my monitor straight to the MOBO since no video is out from my video card! The computer starts fine, just that it is not recognizing my video card


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> No, what i am doing is connect the hdmi of my monitor straight to the MOBO since no video is out from my video card! The computer starts fine, just that it is not recognizing my video card


Okay, I'm guessing you can boot into Windows using the integrated GPU and HDMI. In this case, does Windows detect your video card?

Also, try selecting PCI-E under Initialize Graphics Adapter and connecting the monitor to your video card. As you're reporting, there will be no display on the screen. However, take a look at the debug LED, does it show any code? That may be useful in diagnosing the problem.

Typically, a video card issue will result in code b2 (with no display on screen).


----------



## scorpiontsi

first thing that pops in my mind is maybe not seating properly or power issues. If I was having the issues checked those two things I might try flashing the bios. If that doesnt work I would try dropping the card in the other pci-e slot....


----------



## Dennybrig

No, windows do not detect the video card, i tried installing the newest drivers but the software says "no compatible hardware was detected"
What do you think?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> No, windows do not detect the video card, i tried installing the newest drivers but the software says "no compatible hardware was detected"
> What do you think?


I assume the card is seated properly in the slot with both PCI-E power connectors attached, and that the PSU is fine.

Hmm, if you hadn't told me that the card worked fine in another system, I'd say it's the card.

Try the second option I suggested to see if a debug LED code comes up. Also, have you tried the different DVI ports on the card?


----------



## Dennybrig

Yes i think the same if i wouldnt had sern that the video card did outpuut an image on another computer then i would said that the card was faulty


----------



## Dennybrig

I already tried the three dvi ports and nothing

There are two options now, either the card is faulty or my MOBO has the PCI ports damaged

Unfortunatelly i dont have another card to test my MOBO


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> I already tried the three dvi ports and nothing
> 
> There are two options now, either the card is faulty or my MOBO has the PCI ports damaged
> 
> Unfortunatelly i dont have another card to test my MOBO


Remove all devices (sound card, network card, etc) from PCIe slots excepts the 590.

Put the 590 in *PCIe2.0 x16_1*.

Make sure there's power from PSU to 590. Make sure nothing's wrong with the PCIe power cable.

Plug monitor to 590.

Reset CMOS, Load optimized defaults, set the boot drive, save and restart PC.


----------



## Dennybrig

Have my problem ever happened to you before?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

you have a sli try each card in each slot and regrde your sli bridge it can be loose


----------



## Dennybrig

No, i have only one card connected to the MOBO


----------



## XBarbarian

I still have the 2x Rog splash screen when I boot.. So I checked.. bclock is @100.. no biggie

one thing I noticed.. "memory bandwidth boost".. so what does that do? anyone play with it?


----------



## rwpritchett

^Did you set the "Option ROM Messages" to "Keep Current" under the Boot menu?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> ^Did you set the "Option ROM Messages" to "Keep Current" under the Boot menu?


hmm.. was this to me? no familiar with that setting.. let me look around for it..

"keep current" is what I want it to be.. to maybe get rid of the multi ROG splash screens?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *XBarbarian* ...

*Slow POST / BOOT Times**,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*



> *=================================================================*
> *The POST/BOOT TIME Issue has been talked about SEVERAL times before ...
> 
> - a search back in the thread and some reading might find some answers.
> - you can also try some of these SUGGESTIONS from [email protected], thou for P67 boards, they still apply on our Z68 as well
> - If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current".
> - If you're experiencing a double POST on your Gene-Z68 motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen, then To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST.
> - Disable any controllers {Jmicron, JMB, Marvell} you're not using, for unused USB ports (example the JMB Storage controller {for the e-Sata} will cause system to double Post)
> - check that your SSD firmware is current
> - check that your Gene-Z MoBo BIOS is current, version #0902 as of this date
> - Make sure BCLK is set to 100*
> 
> *In general most of us seem to be getting between 20-30 seconds give or take, before you reach windows.*
> *Credit & Thank you to LA_Kings_Fan & Others*
> *=================================================================*


@ *Dennybrig* ...

you had a working Graphics card in you GENE-Z *BEFORE* this GTX-590 correct ? and everything was working right ?

I know it sounds too simple, but it honestly sounds like your card is NOT seating correctly ! Make sure the PCI tab is down tight and locked into position and secure the BackPlate tightly to the case, also make sure that nothing is pushing up against the card, no power cable wires putting preasure on it ... and lastly that the Power connections are 'clicked' in and tight and that you have the proper power pins connected, lastly is your PSU rated high enough to power a 590 ? I would think 750w should be enough but then again it IS an Antec ... never thought too highly of that brand/company myself.


----------



## XBarbarian

doh..I had read all that .. once upon a time..









thanks for the refresher LA_Kings_fan

Solved









Now.. anyone know what that Memory bandwidth boost does?


----------



## Dennybrig

I hope is the MOBO the one that is wrong, i will go to a compiter store to check it one last time and will report back to you guys. Anyway, please if someone have passed trough the same thing please give me your comments, thanks!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> I hope is the MOBO the one that is wrong, i will go to a compiter store to check it one last time and will report back to you guys. Anyway, please if someone have passed trough the same thing please give me your comments, thanks!


Did you even try in post #5053?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5050#post_16234370

If no, what exactly do you want?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

I have come to ask/find out if any ones fitted a XSPC RayStorm water block to one of these boards and if so, did it fit well, as in not catching anything on the board it shouldn't be?


----------



## DarkDevil

Hello there

I have set up my rig yesterday with asus maximus extreme-z motherboard. Everything seems fine but I am kinda worried about the temparature. CPU- Z says that CPU temp is in IDLE - 30 C, and the motherboard in BIOS is really low too. How is it possible than when I touch the heatsinks on the motherboard , they are so hot? I can't even keep my finger on them for too long.

Is it a normal condition or my MB has some sort of failure?

Belowe is the picture of hot parts. Thx for a reply.

Ps. I am talking bout IDLE condition. I haven't stressed the board yet.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Those heatsinks are not for the CPU... The motherboard temp is giving more or less case temperature. Those heatsinks are for the mosfets/VRMs I believe. They deliver/regulate the power going to in this case to the CPU and southbridge I think. Not sure but your temps are probably normal. Since your idle it doesnt matter because they are still giving power ...

BTW..Disabling the sound card stopped sound from going through HDMI. Also, I got my shaders unlocked with my video card no problem. Gigabytes tweaking software does not allow me to go any higher than catalyst. Might see if Trixx will run I've heard it can let you go higher. Tried tightening my C7 ram and had no luck. Didn't want to pump up the voltage probably why it wouldnt tighten. So currently completely stable at 1.390 at x48 with a slight bump to the ram. 75% LLCalibration. Trying to decide if I want to push it farther Ive got 5ghz benchmark stable but had issues with prime. Temps seem to be a non issue so far.


----------



## DarkDevil

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Those heatsinks are not for the CPU... The motherboard temp is giving more or less case temperature. Those heatsinks are for the mosfets/VRMs I believe. They deliver/regulate the power going to in this case to the CPU and southbridge I think. Not sure but your temps are probably normal. Since your idle it doesnt matter because they are still giving power
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer. I would really appreciate if somebody could touch the above mentioned heatsinks and see if they are that hot.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkDevil*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I would really appreciate if somebody could touch the above mentioned heatsinks and see if they are that hot.


You might get a more accurate answer if you asked in the Maximus Extreme-Z thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/947485/official-asus-maximus-iv-extreme-owners-club

On my Gene-Z, they are barely warm at idle (about 20 degrees C ambient).


----------



## DarkDevil

Thx mate for suggestion. I will do that







.


----------



## m.oreilly

mine are not hot (gene-z), feel like room temp, system @ 4.6 24/7.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, just to let you know that i took my video cards (yes, i have TWO GTX 590s) to the Hardware Store and tested them and they work there!!!!
The only problem is that they are not working in my MOBO








I think i will have to RMA, anyone knows the warranty period for the Maximus IV Gene Z?

PLease let me know

thanks for all the comments by the way!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *Dennybrig *... sorry to hear mate, you may want to PM one of the ASUS guys ( *[email protected]* ), and/or go ask on the ROG Forum as a last resort, but IF you decide to RMA your board here's the info you need to know.

*ASUS ROG Support Guide and RMA Procedure - READ THIS FIRST*



> The purpose of this post and thread is to help make the troubleshooting / RMA process a little easier and to shed light on the proper steps you should take and the proper contacts you can go to when you're in need of assistance.
> 
> First, I want to make it known that we have several different levels of support here in the forums, and while these global ROG forums cannot support local RMA procedures we can guide you where to go.


@ASUS Names
Those of us with @ASUS in our forum names are ASUS employees (worldwide) who have experience with system troubleshooting so we can offer assistance.

Team ROG
Our forum moderators have Team ROG in their tags. They are volunteers who are an integral part of our community and are happy to provide assistance and guidance as well.

*How To Get Better Support on ROG Forums*

*Step 1:*
Search the forums for previous posts about the same issue(s) you're experiencing. The search box is located up in the top right. If you can't find anything about the issue you're having then post about your issue in the sub-forum pertaining to what your issue is.

There are many users who stop by the forums just to look for issues and will reply with his/her suggestions or known fix, so for the advancement of universal knowledge please post in the forums about your issue / experience.
*Step 2:*
When posting about your issue, please give as much detail as possible regarding your system configuration and set up, i.e., BIOS version, part number of memory kit, relevant driver set versions, etc. *Including a picture or video that helps to describe your problem will also help to decrease the number of back and forth posts trying to get more information. This will also help support your case when you RMA your product.* As an example, if you have a Maximus IV Extreme that you're not getting any display on then post in the Maxmius sub-forum including your system configuration and what troubleshooting steps you've tried, i.e., tried using only 1 memory stick, cleared CMOS, tried MemOk button, etc.
*Step 3:*
If you've already posted in the forum and the feedback you received has not fixed the issue(s), then contact the following @ASUS staff depending on what product you need assistance with. Also, if you do ping any of the ASUS mods or staff, make sure that you include the relevant link of your thread so we can verify and provide feedback within the thread as well as through private message.
Step 4:
If you need to arrange an RMA please click here to see a list of local service centers: http://support.asus.com/ServiceCenter.aspx?SLanguage=en
Other ASUS Support Avenues:

*Option 1:*
Additional service support and FAQ support: http://support.asus.com/ServiceHome.aspx?
*Option 2:*
ASUS VIP service is also available to ASUS ROG members (logins here will work with ASUS VIP service).
*Option 3:*
We have a worldwide network of Facebook pages that can help provide support in local languages.

*ASUS US & Canada RMA Guide*

*ASUS USA and Canada Tech. Support phone/e-mail*
Each reseller / retailer of ASUS products will have their own warranty policy, but every ASUS product is also backed by a manufacturer's warranty as well. If you need to return an ASUS product and you're still within the return timeframe at the particular place of purchase then we recommend that you contact the place of purchase first. You can also access our Online Chat Live Support at http://livesupport.asus.com/chat. If you purchased the product from a retail store, the toll free number you can contact is 1-877-339-ASUS (2787). If you purchased an ASUS component product (anything other than notebooks/Eee Family/tablets) at somewhere other than a retail store, i.e., and e-tailer's website, then you can contact our tech support at 812-282-2787. If you purchased an ASUS system product (notebook/Eee Family/tablet) at some place other than a retail store then you can contact our notebook support at 888-678-3688. Customers in Canada who need notebook/Eee Family support can contact us at 1-888-616-2787. Customers in Canada who need motherboard or other component product support can contact us at 1-905-370-2787.

To submit an online technical support request, please fill out the form at http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx.
You can also request for an RMA online at http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx.
Remember that it is always good to provide proof of pictures and videos. Remember that our latest motherboards offer UEFI bios which allow you to take screen shots simply by pressing F12 and saving them to a USB storage device. Every bit helps Whether its for troubleshooting or to help provide evidence during an RMA process, or even to show proof that a product may have come back in a worse condition than when it was sent out. This will help eliminate downtime for everyone.

ASUS North America Premium RMA Service
ASUS Premium Service is a limited warranty service allowing cross-ship replacements on qualified motherboard models.

In order to perform a Advance Swap Program for cross-ship of replacement, you will have to provide ASUS with a valid credit card.

The non-functional or defective parts must be returned to ASUS within 14 days of submitting the warranty replacement request.

Please call ASUS Customer Service (+1-510-739-3777) for additional information.

ASUS North America Graphics Card Warranty & RMA

Graphics Card Support Page

Email Tech Support: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx

RMA Request Form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx

Phone Tech Support:

Monday - Friday
5:30am - 9pm PST
Saturday - Sunday
6am - 3pm PST

Support department is closed on most recognized holidays.
Phone: 1-812-282-ASUS (2787)
For expedited service, please fill out this form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_techserv.aspx

ASUS North America Notebook Support page

http://livesupport.asus.com/products...k support page

Email Tech Support:
http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx

Phone Tech Support:
24 hours a day
7 days a week
Phone: 1-888-678-3688
For expedited service, please fill out this form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_techserv.aspx

Live Support Chat:
http://livesupport.asus.com/backend/...t.aspx?ref=&d=

RMA Request Form:
http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx

http://livesupport.asus.com/backend/...t.aspx?ref=&d=

ASUS North America Motherboard Support page

Motherboard support page

Email Tech Support: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx

RMA Request Form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx

Live Chat Support: http://livesupport.asus.com/backend/...t.aspx?ref=&d=

Phone Tech Support
Monday - Friday
5:30am - 9pm PST
Saturday - Sunday
6am - 3pm PST
Support department is closed on most recognized holidays.

Phone: 1-812-282-ASUS(2787)
For expedited service, please fill out this form: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_techserv.aspx


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D Core*
> 
> 
> hay Guys...i just update my OC @ 51 GHz......high fast speed for gamer with asus maximus iv gene z.....












I hate you. yes... I'm jealous.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Our HIGHEST Gene-Z OC'er is *wumpus * at *5.7* GHz @ *1.6*v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you. yes... I'm jealous.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi...

I will buy V9 soon...









My motherboard is ASUS Maximus IV GeneZ Gen 3 (ordered )









My Water Cooler may be Thermaltake Bigwater A80 or Frio OCK

1.My motherboard will fit ( work) with this casing ?? (uATX Form Factor 9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm ) (miaro atx ))

2.Where to mount A80 fan ??? (remove rear fan ??)


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys the MOBO works after all!!!!! LA KINGS FAN thanks for all the support. last night i realized that there was one DVI port that i did not tried and that was the one i should have connected to make it work! Just one new problem arised and is that when certain software runs (like the startup windows warning sayin that you might have an illegitimate version of windows) the screen goes black and i have to disconect the hdmi cable from the video card, connect the hdmi out from the MOBO and then connect the video card again, and it works then. Do you know what might be causing this, i feel like eitger the TV or the software send a signal to my video card to "sleep" and it finds out difficult to come back, is there a setting i should modify to avoid this? Please let me know!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I like my Gene but I find it hard to believe that a company would sell it with the software not working.
Has any one got the AI suit to work ? I want to be able to adjust the bclk in the os. I have posted this before but I feel there s got to be a way to get it to work, I installed the patch with no luck.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi...
> I will buy V9 soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS Maximus IV GeneZ Gen 3 (ordered )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Water Cooler may be Thermaltake Bigwater A80 or Frio OCK
> 1.My motherboard will fit ( work) with this casing ?? (uATX Form Factor 9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm ) (miaro atx ))
> 2.Where to mount A80 fan ??? (remove rear fan ??)


Hi.

I'd suggest get a better case than that, the V9 is very limited to space and doesn't have space for LCS inside.


----------



## 996gt2

*Has anyone noticed that VCCSA and VCCIO are tied together on the MIVGZ? As in, you cannot change them independently?*

*This is strange because the Intel default voltage for VCCSA is something like 0.925V, while the default for VCCIO is around 1.050V.* And I've read that VCCSA was not supposed to be changed because it is the system agent voltage and powers a lot of different parts?

So essentially, on the MIVGZ, even if you do not overclock at all, the VCCSA is going to be running at the same voltage as VCCIO, *meaning VCCSA is always running out of spec by around 0.125V.* I wonder if this will have any long-term effects on the CPU.

From Xtremesystems:
Quote:


> System Agent Voltage should NOT be touched, it is supposed to be a fixed voltage, and it powers many things that the VCC does not power. One of the most important is the Power Control Unit (PCU) which controls internal power allocation of the processor.


----------



## djgizmo

I'm trying to take screenshots of my bios. however my flash drive is not showing up. Anyone know what format it needs to be?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

uses a USB clee


----------



## itzkin

Does anyone know if this board or the original Maximum IV Gene4 ( I Assume its the same), can run a EK dual bridge waterblock for SLI gtx 560s?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

yes no problem


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> uses a USB clee


What the hell is a USB "clee"?

Btw, I found out the bios screenshots will only save to fat32 USB drives.


----------



## alastairb

done some updates recently, some due to choice and some due to hardware failures.

Before Christmas upgraded from intel graphics hd 3000 to a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560Ti OC 1024MB and over christmas my data hdd failed so I sent it back and its replacement was faulty on arrival so went out and got a western digital 2tb green drive which is so much quieter.

I also managed to mount my ssd perpendicular to the data hdd and below it so have been able to remove the hdd tray leaving a nice clean inside of my case (IMO anyway!)


----------



## SSDconvert

I need some help here, if you guys got any info or suggestions, let me know.

Just assembled a new build, here's the parts:
intel 2700k
asus maximus iv gene-z/gen3
antec 920 cpu cooler
OCZ vertex 3 240gb MAX-IOPS
Enermax MAXREVO 1350 psu
NZXT vulcan case + dvd bluray burner

Here is what happened, i assembled the computer and actually got windows installed successfully. After that, i decided to go into the bios and discovered that the resolution was way out-of-whack, then when i used my arrow keys i got big areas of bright pixelation.

At first it appeared like corrupt bios. So i returned the board. Had to get a new board quick, so i got on from Newegg.

Same exact issues.

So, now it appears like a cpu issue, EXCEPT, when i am in windows the computer performs like it should, with no issues at all.

I notice that the gen3 version came out at the same time as 2700k and that these new uefi bios might not support the 2700k yet, but this board has been out for a couple months already and still only has ONE bios?

So i flashed the bios anyways, successfully, and still have the same issues.

Also there is a weird screen resolution problem with major over/underscan issue, so i got out my trusty old 4870 graphics card, and used that instead of the onboard intel graphics. Sure enough, some of the resolution issue was corrected, however the corrupt looking bios with pixelations was still present.

When i went into the ezflash bios screen, the pixelation issues disappeared!!

So, it appears there may be a issue with the bios not supporting the 2700k.

What do you guys think? Is there anybody with a perfectly working 2700k bios with a gen3 board???

Screenshot :

IMG_20120116_184745.jpg 1429k .jpg file


----------



## scorpiontsi

What type of monitor are you using and does it support the lower resolution?


----------



## SSDconvert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> What type of monitor are you using and does it support the lower resolution?


i have 52" vizio monitor.

but, like i said when i popped in my trusty old 4870 the screen resolution improved by a large margin and was almost fully displayed.

and yes my 1080p hdmi monitor is fully and perfectly functioning.

my monitor works with my old build which is also and asus board the m4a79t deluxe ... no issues with that board

Asus reps think that it might be that we need a bios update for the 2700k cpu and this gen3 board, that is why i asked if anybody has the gen3 board with a 2700k that has perfect functioning bios.

In the past with my 955 amd, i remember needing a bios update to run the 965 .... which was built on the same architecture ..... weird, these bios problems ....... whats more weird is that this new board still only has ONE bios.!!!!


----------



## e-leven

I have two computers that I just built, both have ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68/Gen 3 mother boards and i7 2700K processors.

Both computers work perfectly, Zotac 560 TI GPUs in both, along with OCZ 120 Gb SSD Solid 3's.

Both computers are slightly overclocked at 4.2, and are running 16GB of 1666 of Corsair Vengeance ram in both.

These machines fly, both computers are rated at 7.8 out of 7.9. Both also are using Antec 620 water coolers.

Would have liked to go to a larger cooler but my cases, both In Win Dragon Slayers are small for a larger cooler. My radiator and fan is mounted where to top fan used to be.

I'm Very, Very pleased with the function of my set up, and so far have had no problems.

e-leven


----------



## SSDconvert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e-leven*
> 
> I have two computers that I just built, both have ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68/Gen 3 mother boards and i7 2700K processors.
> Both computers work perfectly, Zotac 560 TI GPUs in both, along with OCZ 120 Gb SSD Solid 3's.
> Both computers are slightly overclocked at 4.2, and are running 16GB of 1666 of Corsair Vengeance ram in both.
> These machines fly, both computers are rated at 7.8 out of 7.9. Both also are using Antec 620 water coolers.
> Would have liked to go to a larger cooler but my cases, both In Win Dragon Slayers are small for a larger cooler. My radiator and fan is mounted where to top fan used to be.
> I'm Very, Very pleased with the function of my set up, and so far have had no problems.
> e-leven


i see ....

So now the headache begins ....

So if you have access to your regular bios then there must be a problem with the cpu ... it was new and sealed so IDK what to do?

Also when i navigate through the bios and get to the ez flash screen the corrupt pixels go away .... so i am scratching my head here. also once in windows the system functions great.

...... there must be some setting in the bios to adjust maybe?


----------



## rwpritchett

I've had BIOS video rendering issues before on my TV's. Sometimes the TV input does not like the res the PC is sending and freaks out. Try a different HDMI input on your 52". You may find a different input handles PC connections differently. It did in my case anyway.


----------



## Webster200x

Hi there OC members i have a question for you should i upgrade from a Maximus IV Gene-z to a Asus Maximus IV Extreme?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*WHY* ? would you *WANT* to ? *NEED* to ? maybe if you tell us *WHY* you're thinking you need / want to we can offer up more than just telling you *NO*.









Do you want TRI-SLI or TRI-crossfire graphics cards or something ? otherwise there's not much if anything the Extreme has over the Gene other than *SIZE* (i.e. = extra PCI-e slots).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webster200x*
> 
> Hi there OC members i have a question for you should i upgrade from a Maximus IV Gene-z to a Asus Maximus IV Extreme?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm*
> 
> I have come to ask/find out if any ones fitted a XSPC RayStorm water block to one of these boards and if so did it fit, as in not catching anything on the board it shouldn't be?


Anyone..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webster200x*
> 
> Hi there OC members i have a question for you should i upgrade from a Maximus IV Gene-z to a Asus Maximus IV Extreme?


Unless you want Tri SLI/Xfire then no, theres not much point. If you have a ATX size case anyway, Why didn't you get the Extreme in the first place? Id of gone for one if I had a bigger case.


----------



## Webster200x

I got the gene-z from a friend that went 2011 and i was thinking that the extreme versions overclocks better that the gene-z other than that i dont see any point to upgrade to a extreme so the only reason that i want the extreme is if it overclocks better than my gene-z.


----------



## SSDconvert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> I've had BIOS video rendering issues before on my TV's. Sometimes the TV input does not like the res the PC is sending and freaks out. Try a different HDMI input on your 52". You may find a different input handles PC connections differently. It did in my case anyway.


i will do this ASAP, this would definately piss me off BAAAD, but i would be happy though!!

Will try!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webster200x*
> 
> I got the gene-z from a friend that went 2011 and i was thinking that the extreme versions overclocks better that the gene-z other than that i dont see any point to upgrade to a extreme so the only reason that i want the extreme is if it overclocks better than my gene-z.


Doesn't overclock differently. I actually read a review where the gene-z for some reason was the only mobo to run a stable 5.0ghz on their particular 2500k they use to bench motherboards with. Forgot which online site it was

Edit: forgot to add that it was only 100mhz more Than the previous best they got with that same cpu


----------



## Webster200x

Thanks for your replay guys added rep for your help i guess i will stick whit the Gene-Z.


----------



## Mrrad

I noticed one member mention the antec 620 kuhler which I have... Just a tip, have the fan blowing cold air from the outside through the rad into the case instead of blowing the warmer case air out through the rad.... cpu should run cooler.............


----------



## Webster200x

I did that too i have the two 140 vents blowing air inside the case from the top.


----------



## e-leven

I will try the fan the other way around (outside air into computer) . I run around 39-41Deg C at the present time.

Don't do any gaming, just Photoshop, Lightroom and Illustrator, along with some editing stuff. I just like the speed that a SSD, a good processor and a good graphics card allow.

I'm very happy with my first builds. as a computer guy that let other folks chose my system, I'm upset that I did not take more interest in building my computer before.

I can't begin to tell you the computers I have bough thatt the IT guys have said ( that is good enough, save the money, that have turned out to be crap and did not perform like I had hoped ..... those days are now long over.)

At 63 years old, I feel like a kid with a new hobby ;-)

I have built 4 'puters in the last 4 months ... two for the office, two for me ... and another portable monster ITX using a TU 200 Li Lian case, a i7 2700K CPU, Zotac Z68 motherboard, SSD and a 2 TB Sata 3 HD for back up. This thing is going to be a monster.

The processors I have been using are the i5 2500k office and the i7 2700K for me. My over clocking is kept to a little above 4 as I use my "puters for business and want speed, but not at the cost of short lived CPU !

My personal motherboards are all Z68 chip sets.

So much for my rant :- )

e-leven


----------



## aardtyllyf

Hello, comrades

Help me please.

I am thinking of building a mATX killer gaming LAN build with the following components:

1) 2500k
2) Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / GEN-3
3) ASUS ENGTX570 DCII
4) Scythe Mugen 3
5) 8 Gigs of normal DDR3 with rads
6) mATX case and PSU of 600W+

Everything looks awesome but I am a lil bit concerned that the CPU cooler (Scythe Mugen 3) will either block the PCI port or will stick directly to the graphics card, as this card has the backplate. I am not the huge fan of watercooling, so I want to have a decent air in my rig.
Also, if the radiator from CPU cooler will be close to the Video card, won't it get hotter from geting extra heat fron my VGA?

Am I rite or there is plenty of room to have all those components in one place without any problems?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

It looks like it's going to be extremely *TIGHT* with that particular gear ...

Quote:
Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf* 

Hello, comrades
ASUS ENGTX570 DCII w/ Backplate ! ... & ... Scythe Mugen 3 ... & ... 8 Gigs RAM w/ HeatSink Rads


> Everything looks awesome but I am a lil bit concerned that the CPU cooler (Scythe Mugen 3) will either block the PCI port or will stick directly to the graphics card, as this card has the backplate. I am not the huge fan of watercooling, so I want to have a decent air in my rig. Am I rite or there is plenty of room to have all those components in one place without any problems?




*rysiu342 *'s RIG ... I'd PM and discuss it with him.


----------



## Tetsuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Hello, comrades
> Help me please.
> I am thinking of building a mATX killer gaming LAN build with the following components:
> 1) 2500k
> 2) Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z / GEN-3
> 3) ASUS ENGTX570 DCII
> 4) Scythe Mugen 3
> 5) 8 Gigs of normal DDR3 with rads
> 6) mATX case and PSU of 600W+
> Everything looks awesome but I am a lil bit concerned that the CPU cooler (Scythe Mugen 3) will either block the PCI port or will stick directly to the graphics card, as this card has the backplate. I am not the huge fan of watercooling, so I want to have a decent air in my rig.
> Also, if the radiator from CPU cooler will be close to the Video card, won't it get hotter from geting extra heat fron my VGA?
> Am I rite or there is plenty of room to have all those components in one place without any problems?


I just built something similar... Except I have corsair H80 & a antec HCP 1200... Clocked 4.7ghz. I don't know how much more it has left in it though.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys, need some help.

I'm hitting the 5GHz without problems with this awesome mobo but as soon as I try to go higher the rig won't boot up. Here are the settings that I'm using.

Extreme tweaker menu:

CPU level up: Auto
Ai overclock Tuner: Auto
Turbo: All cores
Maximun turbo: Auto
Internal PLL voltage: Enable
Memory: 1600MHz
Memory bandwidth: Disable
EPU: Disable
CPU manul voltage: 1.420V
All other settings in voltage are in Auto

Advance menu:

CPU ratio: x50
Internal adaptive thermal monitor: Enable
Active processor cores: All
Limit CPUID maximum: Disable
Execute disable bit: Enable
Interl virtualization technology: Enable
Speedstep: Disable
Turbo mode: Enable
C1E: Disable
C3: Enable
C6 Enable
Package C state limit: No limit

At 5GHz the rig boot up without problems, but something above that can'y boot. Somethings I get CPU Overvoltage Error, PPL overvoltage error or machine error checking. My CPU is an i5-2500k, what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys, need some help.
> I'm hitting the 5GHz without problems with this awesome mobo but as soon as I try to go higher the rig won't boot up. Here are the settings that I'm using.
> Extreme tweaker menu:
> CPU level up: Auto
> Ai overclock Tuner: Auto
> Turbo: All cores
> Maximun turbo: Auto
> Internal PLL voltage: Enable
> Memory: 1600MHz
> Memory bandwidth: Disable
> EPU: Disable
> CPU manul voltage: 1.420V
> All other settings in voltage are in Auto
> Advance menu:
> CPU ratio: x50
> Internal adaptive thermal monitor: Enable
> Active processor cores: All
> Limit CPUID maximum: Disable
> Execute disable bit: Enable
> Interl virtualization technology: Enable
> Speedstep: Disable
> Turbo mode: Enable
> C1E: Disable
> C3: Enable
> C6 Enable
> Package C state limit: No limit
> At 5GHz the rig boot up without problems, but something above that can'y boot. Somethings I get CPU Overvoltage Error, PPL overvoltage error or machine error checking. My CPU is an i5-2500k, what I'm doing wrong?


When you say "can't boot", does that mean you have no POST and you have to shutdown and start up manually?

If so, it may be that you have hit the max multi of your chip. Try increasing vcore to 1.45 and see if you are able to boot. You can also try increasing BCLK to get past 5GHz, e.g. try 101x50.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> When you say "can't boot", does that mean you have no POST and you have to shutdown and start up manually?
> If so, it may be that you have hit the max multi of your chip. Try increasing vcore to 1.45 and see if you are able to boot. You can also try increasing BCLK to get past 5GHz, e.g. try 101x50.


The rig post and show ASUS logo but can't boot in to windows or simply show those messages.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys, need some help.
> I'm hitting the 5GHz without problems with this awesome mobo but as soon as I try to go higher the rig won't boot up. Here are the settings that I'm using.
> Extreme tweaker menu:
> CPU level up: Auto
> Ai overclock Tuner: Auto
> Turbo: All cores
> Maximun turbo: Auto
> Internal PLL voltage: Enable
> Memory: 1600MHz
> Memory bandwidth: Disable
> EPU: Disable
> CPU manul voltage: 1.420V
> All other settings in voltage are in Auto
> Advance menu:
> CPU ratio: x50
> Internal adaptive thermal monitor: Enable
> Active processor cores: All
> Limit CPUID maximum: Disable
> Execute disable bit: Enable
> Interl virtualization technology: Enable
> Speedstep: Disable
> Turbo mode: Enable
> C1E: Disable
> C3: Enable
> C6 Enable
> Package C state limit: No limit
> At 5GHz the rig boot up without problems, but something above that can'y boot. Somethings I get CPU Overvoltage Error, PPL overvoltage error or machine error checking. My CPU is an i5-2500k, what I'm doing wrong?


What did you set your Vcore load-line calibration to? Need to set it to at least 75%?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys, need some help.
> I'm hitting the 5GHz without problems with this awesome mobo but as soon as I try to go higher the rig won't boot up. Here are the settings that I'm using.
> Extreme tweaker menu:
> CPU level up: Auto
> Ai overclock Tuner: Auto
> Turbo: All cores
> Maximun turbo: Auto
> Internal PLL voltage: Enable
> Memory: 1600MHz
> Memory bandwidth: Disable
> EPU: Disable
> CPU manul voltage: 1.420V
> All other settings in voltage are in Auto
> Advance menu:
> CPU ratio: x50
> Internal adaptive thermal monitor: Enable
> Active processor cores: All
> Limit CPUID maximum: Disable
> Execute disable bit: Enable
> Interl virtualization technology: Enable
> Speedstep: Disable
> Turbo mode: Enable
> C1E: Disable
> C3: Enable
> C6 Enable
> Package C state limit: No limit
> At 5GHz the rig boot up without problems, but something above that can'y boot. Somethings I get CPU Overvoltage Error, PPL overvoltage error or machine error checking. My CPU is an i5-2500k, what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you set your Vcore load-line calibration to? Need to set it to at least 75%?
Click to expand...

Yep, I tried 75% but still not work


----------



## scorpiontsi

try 100% your right on the cusp of the recomended overclock at 75%


----------



## saint19

Ok, I will try that but want to know if this is a CPU limit problem, or just are bad settings.


----------



## scorpiontsi

you won't know that till you have tried a ton of tweaks. In my opinion/experience other than benchmarks not much point going to far beyond 4.5 with the 2500k. I can run at 5 but with little real world improvement chose to drop to 4.8 and use all the Cstates and throttling capabilities of the chip. Also the voltage increase was substantial going from 4.8 to 5+. Most of what I have read suggests using the turbo ratio instead of the cpu ratio as well not sure if that could be contributing to your issues. Might try disabling turbo if you are going to just raise the base clock.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> you won't know that till you have tried a ton of tweaks. In my opinion/experience other than benchmarks not much point going to far beyond 4.5 with the 2500k. I can run at 5 but with little real world improvement chose to drop to 4.8 and use all the Cstates and throttling capabilities of the chip. Also the voltage increase was substantial going from 4.8 to 5+. Most of what I have read suggests using the turbo ratio instead of the cpu ratio as well not sure if that could be contributing to your issues. Might try disabling turbo if you are going to just raise the base clock.


3D benchmarks depends a lot of CPU, so, higher clocks is always welcome.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> 3D *benchmarks* depends a lot of CPU, so, higher clocks is always welcome.


I agree if your are into benchmarking then clock speed>stability/longevity. Point I was triyng to make was that at 4.8 I notice no real performance difference playing games, booting windows or most any other real world task. I like to bench as well it has always been fun for me. Hope you find your cieling and smash your scores =)


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I agree if your are into benchmarking then clock speed>stability/longevity. Point I was triyng to make was that at 4.8 I notice no real performance difference playing games, booting windows or most any other real world task. I like to bench as well it has always been fun for me. Hope you find your cieling and smash your scores =)


Well, I forgot say that this rig is for pure bench. For daily use the AMD rig in my signature is enough.


----------



## Falco111

pls heeeelp

I bought this MB. My configutaion is quite simple. i5 2500k, 16gb corsair, OCZ 120g SSD disk and my old gfx HD 5850 Toxic.

My problem is when i plug my Radeon I have black screen. In Bios i have PCIe as primary. Thing is there is no error sound, no error on MB and system loads to Windows 7 without problem but i cant see anything. If i unplug HDMI/DVI cabel from that radeon and put HDMI to onboard card i have to picture but in bios i did disable iGPU so I dont understand it why its still working when it shoud go to PCIe. The Radeon is not dead the cooling is working. I did test it in different PC and its working so thats not it. I also put some old passive Radeon and same black screen problem without any signal. I try to put it to both PCIe slots non of them works. I think i might be super unlucky and got it "broken" but want to be sure i didnt forget to change anything. My bios version is 402 as i bought it.

Thank you


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> pls heeeelp
> I bought this MB. My configutaion is quite simple. i5 2500k, 16gb corsair, OCZ 120g SSD disk and my old gfx HD 5850 Toxic.
> My problem is when i plug my Radeon I have black screen. In Bios i have PCIe as primary. Thing is there is no error sound, no error on MB and system loads to Windows 7 without problem but i cant see anything. If i unplug HDMI/DVI cabel from that radeon and put HDMI to onboard card i have to picture but in bios i did disable iGPU so I dont understand it why its still working when it shoud go to PCIe. The Radeon is not dead the cooling is working. I did test it in different PC and its working so thats not it. I also put some old passive Radeon and same black screen problem without any signal. I try to put it to both PCIe slots non of them works. I think i might be super unlucky and got it "broken" but want to be sure i didnt forget to change anything. My bios version is 402 as i bought it.
> Thank you


Try updating the BIOS.

What kind of monitor are you using? It might just have a really long delay to start up.


----------



## Falco111

I have the latest bios avaible on rog/asus webpage.
I have DELL 24" and i did try to leave it for 30 minutes still black...


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> pls heeeelp
> I bought this MB. My configutaion is quite simple. i5 2500k, 16gb corsair, OCZ 120g SSD disk and my old gfx HD 5850 Toxic.
> My problem is when i plug my Radeon I have black screen. In Bios i have PCIe as primary. Thing is there is no error sound, no error on MB and system loads to Windows 7 without problem but i cant see anything. If i unplug HDMI/DVI cabel from that radeon and put HDMI to onboard card i have to picture but in bios i did disable iGPU so I dont understand it why its still working when it shoud go to PCIe. The Radeon is not dead the cooling is working. I did test it in different PC and its working so thats not it. I also put some old passive Radeon and same black screen problem without any signal. I try to put it to both PCIe slots non of them works. I think i might be super unlucky and got it "broken" but want to be sure i didnt forget to change anything. My bios version is 402 as i bought it.
> Thank you


Rest BIOS and boot with both iGP and GPU enable.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> I have the latest bios avaible on rog/asus webpage.
> I have DELL 24" and i did try to leave it for 30 minutes still black...


When you say it boots into Windows with no problem, does that mean you can see the screen then? It just won't appear in BIOS?

Have you tried other cables/ports on your monitor/card?


----------



## Falco111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Rest BIOS and boot with both iGP and GPU enable.


well i can choose in bios only one if iGPU or PICe but I did same thing. I reseted bios with both cards pluged and I put second monitor but only the signal from iGPU is working. I still have blackscreen from Radeon.


----------



## Falco111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> When you say it boots into Windows with no problem, does that mean you can see the screen then? It just won't appear in BIOS?
> Have you tried other cables/ports on your monitor/card?


I have black screen so i take cable and put it from my Radeon do iGPU and voala i can see windows desktop but i cant get working my primary gfx to work...and yes that radeon is 100% working without problem if i put it to different computer







its really strange


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> I have black screen so i take cable and put it from my Radeon do iGPU and voala i can see windows desktop but i cant get working my primary gfx to work...and yes that radeon is 100% working without problem if i put it to different computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its really strange


If it's not GPU problem, could be the PCI-E lines. Can you test the mobo with a borrow GPU?


----------



## Falco111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> If it's not GPU problem, could be the PCI-E lines. Can you test the mobo with a borrow GPU?


what you mean borrow gpu? I have 2 radeons both not working (both PICe) and internal card which i said is working so it might be problem both pcie are broken but that would be super unlucky... but the cooling on radeon is working so at least power is there...


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> what you mean borrow gpu? I have 2 radeons both not working (both PICe) and internal card which i said is working so it might be problem both pcie are broken but that would be super unlucky... but the cooling on radeon is working so at least power is there...


Did you try both cards in each slot on the board?


----------



## Falco111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Did you try both cards in each slot on the board?


yeah same result. I am really out of ideas and i think i shoud return it and wait eternity and hope


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> what you mean borrow gpu? I have 2 radeons both not working (both PICe) and internal card which i said is working so it might be problem both pcie are broken but that would be super unlucky... but the cooling on radeon is working so at least power is there...


I mean, not use your 5850 Toxic, install another different GPU and try.


----------



## Falco111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I mean, not use your 5850 Toxic, install another different GPU and try.


i did some old passive and same result


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> i did some old passive and same result


Old passive? If was the same results I'd go for mobo RMA.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falco111*
> 
> pls heeeelp
> I bought this MB. My configutaion is quite simple. i5 2500k, 16gb corsair, OCZ 120g SSD disk and my old gfx HD 5850 Toxic.
> My problem is when i plug my Radeon I have black screen. In Bios i have PCIe as primary. Thing is there is no error sound, no error on MB and system loads to Windows 7 without problem but i cant see anything. If i unplug HDMI/DVI cabel from that radeon and put HDMI to onboard card i have to picture but in bios i did disable iGPU so I dont understand it why its still working when it shoud go to PCIe. The Radeon is not dead the cooling is working. I did test it in different PC and its working so thats not it. I also put some old passive Radeon and same black screen problem without any signal. I try to put it to both PCIe slots non of them works. I think i might be super unlucky and got it "broken" but want to be sure i didnt forget to change anything. My bios version is 402 as i bought it.
> Thank you


402 I believe is the only bios Asus has released.(for the gen3) Ive not seen any clammering for fixes either. Im sure with IB coming soon they will likely have a bios update for it. Did you get the Gen3? (pcie3.0) version of the board? Could be some issues with it working with older pcie cards. I have not seen any reported. Before you RMA the board I would goto Asus boards linked in OP and either post up your issue or send Raja a PM.


----------



## BradyT88

Anybody have any advice and recommendations on these water blocks for the Gene-Z?

I am leaning towards that EK Acetal Nickel mosfet block and pairing it with one of the other chipset blocks.

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

Frys just started selling this mobo if anyone cared to know. Hoping to get one soon and ditch amd


----------



## SSDconvert

IF YOU GUYS ARE HAVING CORRUPT LOOKING BIOS THROUGH AN 'HDMI' INTERFACE, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> I've had BIOS video rendering issues before on my TV's. Sometimes the TV input does not like the res the PC is sending and freaks out. Try a different HDMI input on your 52". You may find a different input handles PC connections differently. It did in my case anyway.


Tried the different hdmi ports. Same issue no matter what, however, after re-installing the 4870 to troubleshoot, i decided to try the 'dinosaur age' VGA cable

Sure as ****, the BIOS looked perfect through vga

But, suspiciously, the bios looked corrupt through the on board hdmi OR the 4870's hdmi. weird.

Since i already have a case file, I hurried and got this info out to ASUS level 2 tech support.

They confirmed that this is a bios compatibility issue with initial hdmi transcoding. They are sending the info to taiwan tomorrrow for solves.

Apparently, some older monitors are the original hdmi 1.3 ..... then there was 1.3a ......... then 1.4 ....... now there is 1.4a ............... but there is still the same f*cken 19 pin hdmi cables around everywhere.

Wondering where Asus dropped the ball here, they are usually pretty good with bios fixes ..... oh yeah, were still on the very first bios too. smh

Check out the pics below for the screenshots that look like corrupt BIOS through hdmi ....... but perfectly fine through that damn VGA cable





Anybody else got a BIOS corruption looking problem through HDMI ???


----------



## aiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Frys just started selling this mobo if anyone cared to know. Hoping to get one soon and ditch amd


How much are they going for at Frys?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSDconvert*
> 
> IF YOU GUYS ARE HAVING CORRUPT LOOKING BIOS THROUGH AN 'HDMI' INTERFACE, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.
> Tried the different hdmi ports. Same issue no matter what, however, after re-installing the 4870 to troubleshoot, i decided to try the 'dinosaur age' VGA cable
> Sure as ****, the BIOS looked perfect through vga
> But, suspiciously, the bios looked corrupt through the on board hdmi OR the 4870's hdmi. weird.
> Since i already have a case file, I hurried and got this info out to ASUS level 2 tech support.
> They confirmed that this is a bios compatibility issue with initial hdmi transcoding. They are sending the info to taiwan tomorrrow for solves.
> Apparently, some older monitors are the original hdmi 1.3 ..... then there was 1.3a ......... then 1.4 ....... now there is 1.4a ............... but there is still the same f*cken 19 pin hdmi cables around everywhere.
> Wondering where Asus dropped the ball here, they are usually pretty good with bios fixes ..... oh yeah, were still on the very first bios too. smh
> Check out the pics below for the screenshots that look like corrupt BIOS through hdmi ....... but perfectly fine through that damn VGA cable
> 
> 
> Anybody else got a BIOS corruption looking problem through HDMI ???


Figured it was something like that. My TV/hdmi has given me no issues. But its not entirely suprising if it had. This TV is 55 inch samsung 3d 1.4a hdmi. Hopefully they give you some sort of patch or update the bios to resolve your issue. Glad you did not RMA the board.


----------



## gazorp

I am having a problem where when i enable crossfire, I cannot see the POST on a reboot.

This is because crossfire requires both monitors to be connected to the same card. The card that is the active master is the card closest to the CPU.

When i reboot, the BIOS POST only appears on the card farthest from the CPU.

Does anyone know how to correct this so that i do not have to swap the monitor everytime i want to make a bios change?


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am having a problem where when i enable crossfire, I cannot see the POST on a reboot.
> This is because crossfire requires both monitors to be connected to the same card. The card that is the active master is the card closest to the CPU.
> When i reboot, the BIOS POST only appears on the card farthest from the CPU.
> Does anyone know how to correct this so that i do not have to swap the monitor everytime i want to make a bios change?


I just fixed this by resetting the #1 display in windows and rebooting.


----------



## SSDconvert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSDconvert*
> 
> IF YOU GUYS ARE HAVING CORRUPT LOOKING BIOS THROUGH AN 'HDMI' INTERFACE, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.
> Tried the different hdmi ports. Same issue no matter what, however, after re-installing the 4870 to troubleshoot, i decided to try the 'dinosaur age' VGA cable
> Sure as ****, the BIOS looked perfect through vga
> But, suspiciously, the bios looked corrupt through the on board hdmi OR the 4870's hdmi. weird.
> Since i already have a case file, I hurried and got this info out to ASUS level 2 tech support.
> They confirmed that this is a bios compatibility issue with initial hdmi transcoding. They are sending the info to taiwan tomorrrow for solves.
> Apparently, some older monitors are the original hdmi 1.3 ..... then there was 1.3a ......... then 1.4 ....... now there is 1.4a ............... but there is still the same f*cken 19 pin hdmi cables around everywhere.
> Wondering where Asus dropped the ball here, they are usually pretty good with bios fixes ..... oh yeah, were still on the very first bios too. smh
> Check out the pics below for the screenshots that look like corrupt BIOS through hdmi ....... but perfectly fine through that damn VGA cable
> 
> 
> Anybody else got a BIOS corruption looking problem through HDMI ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Figured it was something like that. My TV/hdmi has given me no issues. But its not entirely suprising if it had. This TV is 55 inch samsung 3d 1.4a hdmi. Hopefully they give you some sort of patch or update the bios to resolve your issue. Glad you did not RMA the board.


.... haha, funny that you comment about me RMA'ing the board ..... actually i did rma the first board after asus tech support told me the bios were bad. new board came in and has the same exact issues.

now i'm out 20$ for the return shipping ..... and the issue is actually that the bios need updating, not that they were corrupt ....... but we still only have 1 bios available though! Hope they are quick with the new BIOS !!!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiya*
> 
> How much are they going for at Frys?


$189.99 but they price match anyone online so I think newegg is cheapest so you can get it for $179.99. I see your in anaheim, if you local frys doesnt have it the city of industry one had 6. It might not yet be on their web page, for some reason it wont load rigth now


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradyT88*
> 
> Anybody have any advice and recommendations on these water blocks for the Gene-Z?
> I am leaning towards that EK Acetal Nickel mosfet block and pairing it with one of the other chipset blocks.
> Thanks


I know these are cheaper.. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/mosfet-blocks/intel-p67-z68-series.html?p=2

edit: NO, their not stupid Euro


----------



## gazorp

I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on more than 24 hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have also disabled all overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.

Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 24-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.

What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.

Pushing the reset button is my oly option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 24-48 hours until the next freeze.

The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!

Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on more than 24 hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have also disabled all overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 24-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my oly option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 24-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.


Hmm this one sounds odd. I would try running a couple of diagnostics. Can you give us some details on the other parts in the rig? HD ram video card psu ect? Before you RMA the board I would try contacting Raja over on Asus boards can find a link in the OP. Maybe we can help with more information.


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Hmm this one sounds odd. I would try running a couple of diagnostics. Can you give us some details on the other parts in the rig? HD ram video card psu ect? Before you RMA the board I would try contacting Raja over on Asus boards can find a link in the OP. Maybe we can help with more information.


I have 4x4gb 1600 ram g skill ripjaw. configured XMP in bios.

CPU is 2500k at stock clock.

I have 2 x 6950 in crossfire, intel video is disabled.

Power is antec 750W high current gamer.

My storage is 2 x 160gb intel 320 series ssd in raid 0. 2TB external HDD.

DVD burner, card reader installed.

Silverstone tj-08 case.

Windows 7 pro x64 sp1 all updates w/ security essentials and malwarebytes.

I am no stranger to computers or overclocking. This problem is proving to be almost impossible to diagnose though.

My 5 year old qx6700 socket 775 was rock stable 24x7 overclocket to 3.4Ghz. I used the same video cards i have in the new system. I actually went from tri fire to bi fire in the "cross-grade" (I can't really call it an upgrade yet until it's stable)

Thanks for the help friends!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Sounds more Software / Drivers issue based than HARDWARE based to me ? I'd send a PM to [email protected] and see if he has any helpful ideas.

When you did up your system ... did you do a *CLEAN* install of Windows ? or did you try reusing a version off a previous installed HDD / SSD ?

You *MIGHT* be unlucky and have gotten a bad board ... but frankly the odds are so low, 99.9% of the problems people have had with this little MoBo have usually been traced back to *USER error* of some form or type ... and it happens to the best and most experienced of computer builders too, they often just overlook something so simple. Take your time and redo the build from scratch maybe ?


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Sounds more Software / Drivers issue based than HARDWARE based to me ? I'd send a PM to [email protected] and see if he has any helpful ideas.
> When you did up your system ... did you do a *CLEAN* install of Windows ? or did you try reusing a version off a previous installed HDD / SSD ?
> 
> You *MIGHT* be unlucky and have gotten a bad board ... but frankly the odds are so low, 99.9% of the problems people have had with this little MoBo have usually been traced back to *USER error* of some form or type ... and it happens to the best and most experienced of computer builders too, they often just overlook something so simple. Take your time and redo the build from scratch maybe ?


I did a completely clean install of everything using drivers from the website. I am going to try to make a video of the behavior next time it happens. Like i mentioned i have been building my rigs for a long time and never seen something freeze like this...

I totally agree that it could be something software or driver related, but it is very low level because of how it "disables" crl+alt+del and does not allow most programs to respond.

My gut tells me it is a memory problem from the way it crashes, but like i said it passed the windows memory extended test. Is there a better test? I remember we used to use memtest86. I might give that a whirl.


----------



## Nocturin

hey fellas

just annoucing this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131805


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> hey fellas
> just annoucing this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131805


Man I saw that thing, wish the heatsinks were on the 1155 version lol, too bad the cpu for that thing is out of my budget


----------



## DarkDevil

Quote:


> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on more than 24 hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have also disabled all overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 24-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my oly option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 24-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.


Hello mate. I had exactly the same problem with my newly build rig which is:

asus extreme z 68
Patriot Xtreme Divison 2 DDR3 Dual Chanel 2x4GB 1600 8-9-8-24
OCZ Vertex 3 MAX SSD 2,5" 120GB
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 750W

Once every few hours or even every quarter, the system would freeze but I could move my mouse and hear sound in the background. When I tried to open an app it just didn't do anything. After several seconds everything was back to normal. It was damn weird because it was a clean install with the newest drivers.

Now it seems I don't have this problem anymore. What I did, was installing the system again without any unnecessary drivers such us Lucid Virtu (disabling it in BIOS as well), intel storage technology etc. What is more, I disconnected my second hard drive which is seagate maximus XT hybrid. I dunno what was the reason for freezes. So far so good. I think it could be the second HDD.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> hey fellas
> just annoucing this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131805


wow, but out of my budget too....if CPU was more cheap I'd think in get one.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> wow, but out of my budget too....if CPU was more cheap I'd think in get one.


yeah the 3930k is out of my budget too







.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Thought I might take a little time this morning to help those trying to use offset voltage. I had followed Raja's guide and gave up the voltages was just to high it seemed. Now I have developed a different method for finding the sweet spot with offset voltage.

First thing do not use auto. Auto is auto offsetting the voltage. I booted with auto at 4.8 and had 1.575 (yikes). Temps was fine so rebooted and tweaked it. Decided to try for x50 with the offset. Booted again in Auto... Voltage was 1.65 (holy crap). Temps was still fine so rebooted with offset of -.150 and it would not reboot. Took me awhile to figure it out... Here is a alert from voltage/temp logger "
[01/25/2012 at 08:01 pm] Vcore 1.648 Abnormal"

The auto is tweaking offset, I highly recommend starting with + or - .005 and whatever overclock you choose. This will prevent these huge spikes in voltage. I start with -.005. With this OC of x50 using offset voltage I had to change to the + . Using +.0350 I believe or there abouts. Windows / CPUid showing 1.424 now and when the clocks drop to 16 it drops to just over 1 volt.

The auto is scary but overclocking with offset is not bad if you make sure not to use auto and start with +/- .005

Hope this helps someone


----------



## lucas.vulcan

*Maximus IV GENE-Z UEFI Overclocking Guide*

*UEFI BIOS settings for easy overclocking the Maximus IV GENE-Z:*

•Keep all Turbo Mode Parameters at AUTO or the highest possible value to unlock overclock restrictions due to Intel thermal control.
•Ai Overclock Tuner can be set to Manual to unlock BCLK/PCIE OC related options, set it to X.M.P. to load the XMP Profile off the DRAM module.
•Turbo Ratio can be set to Per Core Mode to allow higher CPU multiplier support, but with the cost of not being able to make CPU Turbo Ratio adjustments within the OS. In general applications, it is recommended to set it to All Cores Mode to allow CPU Turbo Ratio adjustment under OS.
•Internal PLL Overvoltage can be set to Enabled to allow more CPU Turbo Ratio overclocking margin with the cost of the S3/S4 resume functionality. I.e. your system will not resume be able to resume from standby with this option enabled.
•Memory Bandwidth Booster can be set to Enabled for better DRAM performance or Disabled for better OC margin.
•EPU Power Saving Mode can to be set to Disabled to prevent additional voltage drop due to EPU power saving scheme.
•Load-Line Calibration can to be set to Extreme to ensure the CPU Vcore is not to drop below the voltage level set by the user regardless of the current consumption of the CPU. This will be useful to achieve the same level of overclocking result with a relatively lower Vcore setting.
•VRM Frequency can to be set to Manual to allow manual selection of a fixed VRM operating frequency. The higher the frequency, the faster the response, which yields a relatively stable delivery of CPU Vcore for the final push to gain just a little more BCLK overclocking capability for the CPU used.
•Phase Control can be set to Extreme to keep the active power phase of the CPU PWM at max for the whole time, instead of powering down phases when CPU idles. This gains a little more margin for the CPU when been pushed to its extreme.
•Duty Control can be set to Extreme to force the PWM circuit to function with respect to its maximum possible current delivery instead of a balanced temperature for a better deliver of power to the CPU. This can also help to gain just a little more margin when trying to push the BCLK frequency to its max.
•CPU Current Capability can be set to 140% to override the level of over current protection of the CPU, allowing the CPU to drain more current from the CPU PWM, delivering more margins for the CPU to clock just a little higher.
•iGPU Load-Line Calibration can be set to Extreme to ensure the iGPU Vcore is not to drop below the voltage level set by the user regardless of the current consumption of the iGPU. This will be useful to achieve the same level of overclocking result with a relatively lower Vcore setting.
•iGPU Current Capability can be set to 140% to override the level of over current protection of the iGPU, allowing the iGPU to drain more current from the PWM, delivering more margin for the CPU to clock just a little higher.
•Likewise, the same power options are also available DRAM and VCCSA/VCCIO (DRAM controller). Raise the switching frequency, enable full phase control and disable over-current protection can help to deliver a little more OC margin.
•CPU Spread Spectrum options can be disabled for better OC capability.
•It is recommended to keep other options at their default position "Auto" for better OC capability; utilizing the OC experience of the ROG specialist team.


----------



## gumboot

Hi team
Well finally my local PC store has got these boards in and here is my Spec below that I am about to buy, But can you tell me the quietest and most effective cooler that is not water cooling please as I want to order it all at once.
The cooler needs to be available from this store http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=2&id2=185

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K - $336 - Umart
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z Gen 3 - $259 - Umart
RAM: G Skill 16G(4x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9Q-16GBRL) - $112.50 - Umart
GPU- Asus GTX 570 PCI-E 2.0 1280MB DDR5- $378 Umart ( has to drive my 2550 x 1600 monitor)
SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB - $425 - Umart
Optical Drive: Liteon IHES212 12x Black BlueRay - $75 - Umart
*Cooling: ????*
Power Supply: SeaSonic X-660 80Plus Gold PSU - $189 - Umart
Software: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1 OEM - $145.00
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case- $190.00 - Umart
Keyboard Steelseries 6gv2 $119- Umart
Mouse Logitech MX518 $39 Umart

Thanks


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot*
> 
> Hi team
> Well finally my local PC store has got these boards in and here is my Spec below that I am about to buy, But can you tell me the quietest and most effective cooler that is not water cooling please as I want to order it all at once.
> The cooler needs to be available from this store http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=2&id2=185
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K - $336 - Umart
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z Gen 3 - $259 - Umart
> RAM: G Skill 16G(4x4G) DDR3 1600Mhz PC12800 RL 9-9-9-24(CL9Q-16GBRL) - $112.50 - Umart
> GPU- Asus GTX 570 PCI-E 2.0 1280MB DDR5- $378 Umart ( has to drive my 2550 x 1600 monitor)
> SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB - $425 - Umart
> Optical Drive: Liteon IHES212 12x Black BlueRay - $75 - Umart
> *Cooling: ????*
> Power Supply: SeaSonic X-660 80Plus Gold PSU - $189 - Umart
> Software: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1 OEM - $145.00
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case- $190.00 - Umart
> Keyboard Steelseries 6gv2 $119- Umart
> Mouse Logitech MX518 $39 Umart
> Thanks


The Noctua Dh-14 IMO but realize its very large. I have a PWM version super quiet. Cools great I highy recommend it. The only issue you might have is the Ram and video card. It is doable though either get low profile ram or raise the push fan up. Ill include a pic of my machine with the DH-14 in it and you can see just how big the beast.


----------



## ChesterCat

gumboot

You'll not find a better kit for cooling and still remains QUIET like the Noctua

There's lotsa competition out there.......but NOTHING better comparing cooling and db levels

http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=185&bid=2&sid=65018


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

I want to pick one of these mobo's up tomorrow, main question though, will I have access to the pci x4 slot with the asus gtx570 dcII? Its 3 slots so I imagine I would unless the pci-e slots are too close, I just need to put a wifi adapter in there since I have to game with wifi.

Next gpu will me a dual slot though







Also want to look into setting up a router as a repeater is it? That way I can eliminate the adapter altogether.


----------



## scorpiontsi

the pic I put up shows the lowest pci slot and it should be clear of a 3 slot in the top pcie slot. The fancy light up power and reset might be tricky to access with a card in that slot but I am 99% sure you wont have a issue. Anyone with a DCII that can say for sure?


----------



## ChesterCat

66










I'm thinking my Galaxy could/would be considered 3 slot. That being the case,
can't see issues you getting a WiFi card sqeezed in there.


----------



## scorpiontsi

yup thats 3 slot or looks it to me. You can see the fans are protruding into what would be your third pci slot down.


----------



## 66racer

Thanks guys, Yeah so long as it fits Im good. If anyone has a pic with an asus gtx 570/580 that would be great or if they chime in, but Im pretty sure it will fit. The only bummer is I wont be able to sli my gtx570, Only thing that makes me wanna go with the p8z68v pro, but I have loved the quality of the rog crosshair v on my amd I wanna stick with it when I go intel. Have read great reviews on this for overclocking, that and also hear intel 2500k overclock way easier than amd lol


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks guys, Yeah so long as it fits Im good. If anyone has a pic with an asus gtx 570/580 that would be great or if they chime in, but Im pretty sure it will fit. The only bummer is I wont be able to sli my gtx570, Only thing that makes me wanna go with the p8z68v pro, but I have loved the quality of the rog crosshair v on my amd I wanna stick with it when I go intel. Have read great reviews on this for overclocking, that and also hear intel 2500k overclock way easier than amd lol


You can fit two 570s as long as they're both dual-slots, not triple. But you have a sound card and a triple slot, so you seem to be out of luck, lol. You could also look at the big brother of this board that is more expensive but is full sized and supports way more cards.

My 2500K is rock solid at 4.5 with almost no alterations besides raising the voltage. I've taken it to 5.0 GHz and that only took about 30 minutes to get stable (been folding for 12 hours and survived an hour of Prime95 before that). Pretty simple on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> You can fit two 570s as long as they're both dual-slots, not triple. But you have a sound card and a triple slot, so you seem to be out of luck, lol. You could also look at the big brother of this board that is more expensive but is full sized and supports way more cards.
> My 2500K is rock solid at 4.5 with almost no alterations besides raising the voltage. I've taken it to 5.0 GHz and that only took about 30 minutes to get stable (been folding for 12 hours and survived an hour of Prime95 before that). Pretty simple on Sandy Bridge.


Yeah Im really hoping for at least 4.5ghz, Im gonna try to push it as close to 5ghz for 24/7 so long as the voltage is reasonable, I should have the cooling to have plenty of fun, not custom water loop, but antec 920 with two 120mm radiators.

Hum, I didnt think about it but as long as I put a dual slot card on top I should be fine lol. Duh moment for me haha







this makes me feel much better about this board, I was going into to not bottleneck on future gpu but might be able to go sli afterall


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah Im really hoping for at least 4.5ghz, Im gonna try to push it as close to 5ghz for 24/7 so long as the voltage is reasonable, I should have the cooling to have plenty of fun, not custom water loop, but antec 920 with two 120mm radiators.
> Hum, I didnt think about it but as long as I put a dual slot card on top I should be fine lol. Duh moment for me haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this makes me feel much better about this board, I was going into to not bottleneck on future gpu but might be able to go sli afterall


My 5 took 1.5V to get it to boot cleanly and run Prime longer than 2 minutes :| I'd say stick with 4.5.

Dual up top, sound card/network card/ w/e, triple at the bottom. Just make sure its an ATX case with enough expansion slots (in this case, 6 or 7), mATX cases are limited to 4 (except one).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> My 5 took 1.5V to get it to boot cleanly and run Prime longer than 2 minutes :| I'd say stick with 4.5.
> Dual up top, sound card/network card/ w/e, triple at the bottom. Just make sure its an ATX case with enough expansion slots (in this case, 6 or 7), mATX cases are limited to 4 (except one).


yup, I have the rosewill blackhawk, its in the sig rig pics. SHOULD be enough, have to check it out installed.


----------



## solar0987

I already own the regular gene-z any upside to the gen 3 minus the pci 3.0?
Is there a need for it? Will it make a huge difference? Or just 1 or 2 fps with a capable processor?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I already own the regular gene-z any upside to the gen 3 minus the pci 3.0?
> Is there a need for it? Will it make a huge difference? Or just 1 or 2 fps with a capable processor?


Not that I know of. PCI-E 3.0 still doesn't offer a benefit even with a 7970. Plus you can't even use it until Ivy Bridge comes out, lol.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Yea SB doesnt support pcie3. Also on the overclocking note I hit 5ghz stable in prime for more than a few minutes at around 1.45 and temps in my acceptable range (max around 70c), Think to some degree it will just depend on the chip. I will see how long this one can sustain prime with its current offset voltage overclock I stopped it after a few minutes. Folds no problem while multi tasking (surfing ect). Have to reload BF3 still but Im 99% sure its gaming stable as well.


----------



## Tyreal

/wave hello

Totally ditched AMD *just the CPU's*







Should get my stuff tomorrow/today(27th) yayyy







and look forward to joining this club and enjoying not only my hardware, but most importantly my gaming experience








Maybe some day AMD will once again put out competative produ.... yea right what am i thinking








/moon AMD


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

We've already HAD this conversation before ... see below ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I already own the regular gene-z any upside to the gen 3 minus the pci 3.0?
> Is there a need for it? Will it make a huge difference? Or just 1 or 2 fps with a capable processor?


Is PCI-e 3.0 really worth much of anything *YET* ? ...

- http://www.techpowerup.com/157253/PCI-Express-3.0-Has-Zero-Performance-Incentive-for-Radeon-HD-7970-Tests.html

- http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html

- http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison

- http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/49646-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-review-21.html

- http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works

These would tend to suggest *NO* ... not for *gaming*, and much else not for awhile yet.

I mean great IF you have the PCI-e 3.0 board, but I dunno if it's worth the extra $ for a a little future proofing today ? Certainly not worth being upset about it.
























I'd say KEEP what you have and BE HAPPY ... but hey that's just ME and MY







talking









*edit* *... OR ...* after re-reading your post ... did you mean *ASIDE* from PCI-e 3.0 which isn't much benefit,

is there any *OTHER* reason to consider the GEN 3 board an uppgrade over the GEN 2 ? in which case that answer is *NO







*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Yea SB doesnt support pcie3. Also on the overclocking note I hit 5ghz stable in prime for more than a few minutes at around 1.45 and temps in my acceptable range (max around 70c), Think to some degree it will just depend on the chip. I will see how long this one can sustain prime with its current offset voltage overclock I stopped it after a few minutes. Folds no problem while multi tasking (surfing ect). Have to reload BF3 still but Im 99% sure its gaming stable as well.


Nice!


----------



## Smith Xavyez

It's sure that ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 is Gen 3 proof board ??

So i buy cheap i3 2100 and save $ 200 , use for 1yr until gen3 (ivy) launch and sell it in half or lower price. And then upgrade to gen3 i5 or i7 (Ivy)


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already HAD this conversation before ... see below ...
> 
> Is PCI-e 3.0 really worth much of anything *YET* ? ...
> 
> - http://www.techpowerup.com/157253/PCI-Express-3.0-Has-Zero-Performance-Incentive-for-Radeon-HD-7970-Tests.html
> - http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html
> - http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison
> - http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/49646-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-review-21.html
> - http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works
> 
> These would tend to suggest *NO* ... not for _*gaming*_, and much else not for awhile yet.
> I mean great IF you have the PCI-e 3.0 board, but I dunno if it's worth the extra $ for a a little future proofing today ? Certainly not worth being upset about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say KEEP what you have and BE HAPPY ... but hey that's just ME and MY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* *... OR ...* after re-reading your post ... did you mean *ASIDE* from PCI-e 3.0 which isn't much benefit,
> is there any *OTHER* reason to consider the GEN 3 board an uppgrade over the GEN 2 ? in which case that answer is *NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TY yes you hit it right on the nose







once again +1 to you


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> bummer is I wont be able to sli my gtx570, Only thing that makes me wanna go with the p8z68v pro,


A conundrum ? Should we be purchasing GPU's and then finding MOBO that will fit ?
Do we buy the best MOBO.....and then go after what-ever GPU will fit ?

But then's there the 1 -vs- 2 [or even 3 card] setup. I've had a very very hard time recognizing
obvious differences when compared with very high end single card solutions.

For a return on investment thinking......you're for sure gonna notice bigtime improvements ?

Lets talk percentages.....is a dual card setup gonna be 20%

30%----50% better ?

Could a dual card survive a "blind" test against a top notch single ?


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> gumboot
> You'll not find a better kit for cooling and still remains QUIET like the Noctua
> There's lotsa competition out there.......but NOTHING better comparing cooling and db levels
> http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=185&bid=2&sid=65018


Thanks. But my goodness that is a huge cooler. Anything slightly smaller ? Looks like it really crowds the case.
Cheers


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot*
> 
> Thanks. But my goodness that is a huge cooler. Anything slightly smaller ? Looks like it really crowds the case.
> Cheers


Coolermaster 212 Evo


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks guys, Yeah so long as it fits Im good. If anyone has a pic with an asus gtx 570/580 that would be great or if they chime in, but Im pretty sure it will fit. The only bummer is I wont be able to sli my gtx570, Only thing that makes me wanna go with the p8z68v pro, but I have loved the quality of the rog crosshair v on my amd I wanna stick with it when I go intel. Have read great reviews on this for overclocking, that and also hear intel 2500k overclock way easier than amd lol


It does cover the slot, but you can put it in the bottom slot and get a dual slot 570 for SLI if you really wanted to.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot*
> 
> Thanks. But my goodness that is a huge cooler. Anything slightly smaller ? Looks like it really crowds the case.
> Cheers


Never been too terribly concerned , how much space it takes up... [easily fits a micro atx case]

But, VERY concerned with its cooling ability & the amount of noise it makes. [not to mention proven quality]

Being that it's job is to keep the CPU from breaking a sweat.......space well deserved


----------



## 66racer

Moneo- thanks thats a great pic. I need to ditch the wifi card asap but luckily it will work for now


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Get the Mini Noctua " Noctua NH-U9B SE2 " Like I did ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot*
> 
> Thanks. But my goodness that is a huge cooler. Anything slightly smaller ? Looks like it really crowds the case.
> Cheers




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016


----------



## scorpiontsi

Noctua's build quality, packaging, service and overall reputation in my experience has been excpetional. I have used thermalright and artic cooling in the past. Close to 10 years ago or more now that I used the thermalright but was nicely built and well packaged as well. The noctua really struts its stuff when you see just how well they did on giving a good smooth contact surface. With my thermalright I had to get some high grit paper and smooth it out a bit. Ive seen some pictures of some of the current popular mid range sinks(CM V-8 in paticular) and they definately look to me like they need to be lapped. This is a pretty extensive process and can easily take a hour or two. I dont mind paying extra for build quality and size is a given. Thermal heat dissapation is increased with every square mm of properly spaced fins.


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Get the Mini Noctua " Noctua NH-U9B SE2 " Like I did ...
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016


Great, thanks
That looks better, but I see 1 different ram type in your ram slots there. Looks like the 4th one doesn't have a heatsink on it.Does the edge of the cooler sit over the ram slots?
Will 40mm high ram like this http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=425 fit ok?

Cheers


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Yep I had to remove it ...

however in YOUR case ... literally mean " *CASE* " ... you could just raise the CPUHS FAN to clear the G. SKILL RIPJAW X's Height = 40mm RAM heatsink ... in my SFF HP case I couldn't or the side cover wouldn't close ... your mATX case is actually slightly *WIDER* than my HP Case , so you're good to go with that adjustment I couldn't do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot*
> 
> Great, thanks ... That looks better, but I see 1 different ram type in your ram slots there. Looks like the 4th one doesn't have a heatsink on it.Does the edge of the cooler sit over the ram slots? Will 40mm high ram like this http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=425 fit ok? Cheers





















The CORSAIR Vengeance Height = 52.5mm / vs. The G. SKILL RIPJAW X's Height = 40mm ..... so your G.SKILL RAM won't sit as HIGH as my CORSAIR Vengeance do in that Pic.


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Yep I had to remove it ...
> however in YOUR case ... literally mean " _*CASE*_ " ... you could just raise the CPUHS FAN to clear the G. SKILL RIPJAW X's Height = 40mm RAM heatsink ... in my SFF HP case I couldn't or the side cover wouldn't close ... your _m_ATX case is actually slightly *WIDER* than my HP Case , so you're good to go with that adjustment I couldn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CORSAIR Vengeance Height = 52.5mm / vs. The G. SKILL RIPJAW X's Height = 40mm ..... so your G.SKILL RAM won't sit as HIGH as my CORSAIR Vengeance do in that Pic.


Mate,
Thankyou very much. A very clear ,detailed response that tells me exaclty what I wanted to know. Its reasons and people like you that this forum is so useful. Top job. I can buy with piece of mind now!
Cheers


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on more than 24 hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have also disabled all overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 24-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my oly option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 24-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.


I am still having this exact problem. Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am still having this exact problem. Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated!


I think its a driver/software issue myself. I would unhook my system drive plug in a different drive load windows on it and see if the issue persists.


----------



## n1tr0

Anyone know how long ASRock usually takes to complete an RMA after they've received your motherboard ? They received mine over a week ago and haven't responded to any emails since issuing the RMA #.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0*
> 
> Anyone know how long ASRock usually takes to complete an RMA after they've received your motherboard ? They received mine over a week ago and haven't responded to any emails since issuing the RMA #.


ASrock and Asus are not the same company. So many people in this owners thread might be someone that can provide the answer but still you may be better served by asking on a ASRock thread.


----------



## n1tr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> ASrock and Asus are not the same company. So many people in this owners thread might be someone that can provide the answer but still you may be better served by asking on a ASRock thread.


d'oh
I know, must have had too many windows open, sorry 'bout that. I've been considering the Gene-Z as a replacement.


----------



## scorpiontsi

It's a great board and if you need a mATX board probably one of the best you can get for socket 1155 IMHO


----------



## Divey

Wow, just found this thread. Good thing I did because I can now ask my questions directly to Gene Z owners. So here's my first question:
(specs in sig) I am wanting to go sli with another MSI card. As it is right now my cpu cooler is literally touching my video card. I can feel the heat between the two so I added 2 120mm fans to the cpu cooler and added a 120mm fan in one of the hdd bays directly blowing through the video card. My temps are at :
I5 2500K OC-4.5 at 1.30 volts idles at 35-38* on all cores and never exceeds 60* under load. Did the IBT and ran 10 passes at max settings with no heat issues.
MSI 560GTX 448 TFIII PE/OC OC-925/1850/2100 at 1.024 volts. Idles at 36-42* and under load it never exceeds 60*. Have played BF3 maxed settings for hours on in and I once got to 63*.
Anyways what I am trying to get at is will adding the second card raise the temps to much on the first card? From what little I have read some say a difference of 10-15* hotter from one card to the other. Water cooling is not an option right now due to funds and lack of water block kits for this card. What options do I have or will I be ok with 2 cards. I can always add more fans in the hdd bays facing the cards if needed and they can be some monsterous high rpm fans.
Thanks for your time.

Terry


----------



## harlen

I have a question and issue with the on board fan control.

I was using BIOS fan control.

But after a couple of days the chassie speed control is only working now on CHA FAN 3 (the one below the cpu). CHA FAN 1 and CHA FAN 2 always run at max speed, regardless of the cha speed setting.

I'm using PWM fans. I have two connected to the CPU plugs, and three connected to the CHA fans.

It's not the fan. If I swap plugs around it remains the same. I've even tested my old 3 pin fans which it used to control just fine.

Have I missed some setting somewhere? I thought all 3 chassie fan controllers were controlled in sync.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *Divey* aka Terry ...

while your graphics cards temps will most likely go up somewhat, I wouldn't worry you should be WELL within safe operational temperatures for BOTH cards, they don't HAVE to be under 60c you know







. More info below ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Wow, just found this thread. Good thing I did because I can now ask my questions directly to Gene Z owners. So here's my first question:
> (specs in sig) I am wanting to go sli with another MSI card. As it is right now my cpu cooler is literally touching my video card. I can feel the heat between the two so I added 2 120mm fans to the cpu cooler and added a 120mm fan in one of the hdd bays directly blowing through the video card. My temps are at :
> I5 2500K OC-4.5 at 1.30 volts idles at 35-38* on all cores and never exceeds 60* under load. Did the IBT and ran 10 passes at max settings with no heat issues.
> MSI 560GTX 448 TFIII PE/OC OC-925/1850/2100 at 1.024 volts. Idles at 36-42* and under load it never exceeds 60*. Have played BF3 maxed settings for hours on in and I once got to 63*.
> Anyways what I am trying to get at is will adding the second card raise the temps to much on the first card? From what little I have read some say a difference of 10-15* hotter from one card to the other. Water cooling is not an option right now due to funds and lack of water block kits for this card. What options do I have or will I be ok with 2 cards. I can always add more fans in the hdd bays facing the cards if needed and they can be some monsterous high rpm fans.
> Thanks for your time.
> Terry


Check out - http://www.overclock.net/t/651707/faq-acceptable-temperatures-for-graphics-cards



> *My video card is running at XX degrees Celcius! Is this bad?!*
> Not at all. Graphics cards these days are rated to around 100C! For instance, people who fold or game heavily could see their GPU(s) reach upwards of 90C. This is normal, they can withstand the heat - it's like apples and oranges compared to CPUs, where 75C is the danger-zone these days. Don't panic!
> 
> *I'm still really uncomfortable running my card(s) over XX Celcius!*
> If you're really worried about temps over say 65-70C, you could turn your fan up to 100% on your card. If that still isn't good enough, well, you could always watercool it or buy an aftermarket cooler.
> 
> *When should I be worried about temperatures?*
> Most would tell you about 105C is the point-of-no-return. Realistically though, for everyday use, you should not exceed 95-98C for extended periods of time.
> 
> *How can I monitor my temperature on my GPU(s)?*
> You could use apps such as CPUID's HWMonitor, and in addition you could use eVGA Precision to monitor your temps as well.
> 
> *Keep in mind though, these chips ARE rated to run at these temperatures! If you're running below 90c the majority of the time, don't panic!*


And also this from a Manufacturer ...



> Originally Posted by *Sapphire Technology Club* on FaceBook
> *88-90c* temperature at high gaming efficiency is *acceptable*. The *threshold* for the HD-6950 TOXIC card is *105-110c degrees*.


----------



## Derek1387

I have a question guys... i am thinking about picking up one of these boards. Will it help me overclock any higher? I am pickign up a new 2600k tomorrow, and possibly the board.....


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Will it help me overclock any higher? I am pickign up a new 2600k tomorrow, and possibly the board.....


It's widely considered to be one of the best if not the best mATX boards for overclocking. So yes.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> @ _*Divey*_ aka Terry ...
> while your graphics cards temps will most likely go up somewhat, I wouldn't worry you should be WELL within safe operational temperatures for BOTH cards, they don't HAVE to be under 60c you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . More info below ...
> 
> Check out - http://www.overclock.net/t/651707/faq-acceptable-temperatures-for-graphics-cards
> 
> And also this from a Manufacturer ...


Thank you for this response. It makes me feel a lot better. It just seems like everyone likes to stay around the 75* mark. For me, if the threshold is a lot higher then I am all for it. I am learning more and more as each day goes by.

Terry


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I have a question guys... i am thinking about picking up one of these boards. Will it help me overclock any higher? I am pickign up a new 2600k tomorrow, and possibly the board.....


Coming from someone who just started OC'ing, this board was super easy. All I did was change a couple settings and ran some stress tests and have been stable since. There is a guide I saw on here that you can follow and try yourself. Small board but packs a punch.

Terry


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Thank you for this response. It makes me feel a lot better. It just seems like everyone likes to stay around the 75* mark. For me, if the threshold is a lot higher then I am all for it. I am learning more and more as each day goes by.
> Terry


I've taken some 3850s to 115-120C before they auto-shutdown the computer, but they were still fine. I would say anything under 100 is perfectly fine, but if you can try some different airflow configs to get lower that would be best.


----------



## TheDarkBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I have a question guys... i am thinking about picking up one of these boards. Will it help me overclock any higher? I am pickign up a new 2600k tomorrow, and possibly the board.....


yes it will help get more stable oc's for them ost part has great features and looks great.
on old mother
asus p8p67-m pro rev 3
required 1.376 vcore for 4.6ghz

and on the maximus iv gene-z/gen 3
i managed to get the vcore down to
1.352 for 4.6
aiming for 1.344 vcore


----------



## 66racer

woo hoo, picked one of these up today along with a 2500k at frys, I will post proof in a bit, currently installing updates on win7pro, not to mention need to recover data on my 2nd drive. Note to self, dont answer phone while choosing which drive to delete partition on...


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

I'll apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered, but I have tried searching and even walking through this thread and haven't found what I am looking for...

I plan to buy this board and drop in a new i7 2600k that I just snagged using the Micro Center FB coupon...and I'll probably overclock mildly. I am looking for a fan-based CPU cooler - no water. I also don't want to lose access to any of the RAM slots. I plan on putting in four sticks.

Can anyone recommend a cooler that is QUIET, effective, and has enough clearance to allow at least low-profile RAM to fit in all four slots? I know that the NH-D14 is a fan favorite, but I am also curious if folks have had luck with any other coolers.

BTW, I plan to drop this into a FD Define Mini and am trying to keep the top sealed to keep it quiet. Quiet and fast. Those are my goals.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I'll apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered, but I have tried searching and even walking through this thread and haven't found what I am looking for...
> I plan to buy this board and drop in a new i7 2600k that I just snagged using the Micro Center FB coupon...and I'll probably overclock mildly. I am looking for a fan-based CPU cooler - no water. I also don't want to lose access to any of the RAM slots. I plan on putting in four sticks.
> Can anyone recommend a cooler that is QUIET, effective, and has enough clearance to allow at least low-profile RAM to fit in all four slots? I know that the NH-D14 is a fan favorite, but I am also curious if folks have had luck with any other coolers.
> BTW, I plan to drop this into a FD Define Mini and am trying to keep the top sealed to keep it quiet. Quiet and fast. Those are my goals.


There is another Noctua that lets you raise up one fan to clear the last slot of RAM. I used the Cooler Master GeminII (I think that's what it was called) and it cleared all my G.Skill Ripjaws X 4GB sticks with about 2MM above the last one.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> There is another Noctua that lets you raise up one fan to clear the last slot of RAM. I used the Cooler Master GeminII (I think that's what it was called) and it cleared all my G.Skill Ripjaws X 4GB sticks with about 2MM above the last one.


Thanks much! Input from others is also very much appreciated!


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I'll apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered, but I have tried searching and even walking through this thread and haven't found what I am looking for...
> I plan to buy this board and drop in a new i7 2600k that I just snagged using the Micro Center FB coupon...and I'll probably overclock mildly. I am looking for a fan-based CPU cooler - no water. I also don't want to lose access to any of the RAM slots. I plan on putting in four sticks.
> Can anyone recommend a cooler that is QUIET, effective, and has enough clearance to allow at least low-profile RAM to fit in all four slots? I know that the NH-D14 is a fan favorite, but I am also curious if folks have had luck with any other coolers.
> BTW, I plan to drop this into a FD Define Mini and am trying to keep the top sealed to keep it quiet. Quiet and fast. Those are my goals.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Thanks much! Input from others is also very much appreciated!


Well .. I also highly recommend the Noctua I got the PWM fans but they are rediculously quiet the sink is rediculously well built and I wouldnt recommend anything else. I have booted this thing at 1.65 volts on my poor 2500k if thats not a testement to its effectiveness then







Far as ram goes if I had to rebuild my system the only thing I would change is looking for low profile ram. No way I would trade out the silly ram sinks for a fantastic CPU cooler like this beast.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Well .. I also highly recommend the Noctua I got the PWM fans but they are rediculously quiet the sink is rediculously well built and I wouldnt recommend anything else. I have booted this thing at 1.65 volts on my poor 2500k if thats not a testement to its effectiveness then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far as ram goes if I had to rebuild my system the only thing I would change is looking for low profile ram. No way I would trade out the silly ram sinks for a fantastic CPU cooler like this beast.


So low-profile RAM (something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233197 ) will fit in all four slots under a D14?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Yes check out Noctua.AT their website shows a full list of compatability its a little out of date but still easy to figure out what will fit and what won't. I believe the ripjaws( editne color will and one wont I think) will work and I have heard nothing but good things. Here is the link to the compatability charts.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en


----------



## scorpiontsi

My corsair have big sinks you can check out my gallery under my name on the left of a post. You can see they even fit with the fan raised a bit. The farthest slot its going to be a very tight fit. but it should fit the heat sink comes right up to the first slot Ill pull the side out bust out a flashlight and see if i thinkt here is clearance for a 4 ram set.

Just looked it should fit without issue itll be under the heatsink though hehe. My sinks are just a tiny bit to tall


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*NOTE : * I will be doing the *END OF MONTH OWNERS LIST UPDATE* ... so if you want to be included in the Owners listing please get in your *CPU-Z validations* and/or *PICS* of your RIG ASAP, you can either fill in the info yourself *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<* or post it here in the thread and I will hopefully see it and add you, or send me your info via a PM. We still had a handful of you that are listed but need to submit your CPU-z/Pic proof so get on it you lazy bums







... Thanks again everyone


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*MOST* people don't have an issue with raising the outter FAN if need be ... but each " *CASE* " can be different, a narrow mATX case like my HP I couldn't raise the fan and still have the side cover on closed, but most don't have this issue. You *SHOULD* review my RAM guide here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/2040#post_14646122 it will outline the heights of all the current RAM on the market, the *Corsair LP Vengeance* come in at 26.5mm and then compare that with the clearance of the CPUHSF unit you have in mind, the *Noctua D14* has 44mm of clearance under it ... so therefore ... *YEAH it FITS* ... see how easy that was ?







btw at 40mm *G.Skill Ripjaws X's* should work too, in case you needed to know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> So low-profile RAM will fit in all four slots under a D14?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Thanks guys. I checked the Noctua site and that cooler looks like it will really crowd the GPU. Think I'll keep looking for something smaller...but thanks for the info thus far. Reps to all.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *NOTE : * I will be doing the *END OF MONTH OWNERS LIST UPDATE* ... so if you want to be included in the Owners listing please get in your *CPU-Z validations* and/or *PICS* of your RIG ASAP, you can either fill in the info yourself *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<* or post it here in the thread and I will hopefully see it and add you, or send me your info via a PM. We still had a handful of you that are listed but need to submit your CPU-z/Pic proof so get on it you lazy bums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks again everyone


Does this count?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Thanks guys. I checked the Noctua site and that cooler looks like it will really crowd the GPU. Think I'll keep looking for something smaller...but thanks for the info thus far. Reps to all.


Don't get the NH-D14. It's a really tight fit with GPUs that have a backplate. Mine scuffed the backplate on my 6990 and nearly scuffed my GTX 590.

It's a nightmare in a SFF case (not capacious bigger mATX cases, but _real_ SFF mATX), though it cools pretty well.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

YEP ... good enough ... I'll get you added to the List shortly when I do my update









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Does this count?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

As I've posted before to many people that think that monster Noctua's are all too big ... get the *MINI* Noctua like I did ... just as good a quality and cools almost as well at 2/3rds the size.







*GREAT* for SFF builds







or if you don't want your hands all cut up and bruised after trying to install it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Thanks guys. I checked the Noctua site and that cooler looks like it will really crowd the GPU. Think I'll keep looking for something smaller...but thanks for the info thus far. Reps to all.


Get the Mini Noctua " *Noctua NH-U9B SE2* " ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608016



Another GOOD option is the *COOLER MASTER Hyper212+ evo *= http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099 , but ADD a second FAN to it







as you can see it's a little smaller yet, but it cools well, is cheap, and clears EVERYTHING ! the GPU the RAM the anything else you cram in there !


----------



## scorpiontsi

Go big or go home! kidding


----------



## jason8888

Hey guys I havent built a pc in a long while and here is my build im thinking of going with. this build. I will probally let the autoclock do the overclocking until I get more comfortable with it. I primarily want to play Modern Warfare 3, Skyrim and the new star wars game. I have a 21 inch 1080p monitor. How will these games play will I be able to hold 60 fps on MW3 ?. Also any other suggestions I was going to go with the new bulldozer chip till I researched them sure glad I did lol.
intel i7 2600k
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...

Thermaltake Black Widow W0319RU 850W ATX 12V v2.3, EPS 12V v2.91 CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active ...
Model #:W0319RU

( windows 7 and games installed here ) SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128D/AM 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Desktop Upgrade Kit

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL

(Data) Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Model #:ST1000DM003

Antec KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System
Model #:KUHLER H2O 920

Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason8888*
> 
> Hey guys I havent built a pc in a long while and here is my build im thinking of going with. this build. I will probally let the autoclock do the overclocking until I get more comfortable with it. I primarily want to play Modern Warfare 3, Skyrim and the new star wars game. I have a 21 inch 1080p monitor. How will these games play will I be able to hold 60 fps on MW3 ?. Also any other suggestions I was going to go with the new bulldozer chip till I researched them sure glad I did lol.
> intel i7 2600k
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
> HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...
> Thermaltake Black Widow W0319RU 850W ATX 12V v2.3, EPS 12V v2.91 CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active ...
> Model #:W0319RU
> ( windows 7 and games installed here ) SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128D/AM 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Desktop Upgrade Kit
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL
> (Data) Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> Model #:ST1000DM003
> Antec KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System
> Model #:KUHLER H2O 920
> Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


Trust me, you'll clear 60 on MW3 all day every day without even overclocking the CPU.

With that build you should handle Skyrim and SWTOR perfectly well. I'd say close to maxed out settings on all of them


----------



## jason8888

awesome man ty for the response I was just worried about the Motherboard. It just confuses me lol but from what ive researched on it it matches some pretty high end asus mobos to they just made it smaller.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason8888*
> 
> awesome man ty for the response I was just worried about the Motherboard. It just confuses me lol but from what ive researched on it it matches some pretty high end asus mobos to they just made it smaller.


Basically







Its just the bigger Maximus boards shrunk down for people who want smaller cases or save money that don't need all those extra slots.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Basically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just the bigger Maximus boards shrunk down for people who want smaller cases or save money that don't need all those extra slots.


Ya , I also Choose Maximus iv Genez Gen3 !


----------



## conwa

Can someone advice me a case? I dont want to big, but one thats still able to fit a medium/large GPU card.
I got my eye on these cases:


or this one

or this one 

or this one 

Most cases with sidefans dont fit because of my hp212+ cpu cooler. Or is a sidefan that much better for cooling?
My budget is in the range of the storm enforcer..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Yikes all butt ass ugly IMO









But if you like that *GAMING RIG* look I guess







... keep in mind you won't be *16* forever there young kid









I'd suggest *QUALITY* of the case over LOOKS of the case, meaning Corsair, and then Coolermaster ahead of the more gimmicky gaming looking cases, but that's only my opinion
















Personally I like these smaller clean classic sleek looking cases ...

 http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=59

 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303&area=en








http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=579&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62

 http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-300r-compact-pc-gaming-case.html


----------



## Derek1387

I have been trying to hunt down that fractal arc mini, but no where in the states sells it at the moment.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

"at the moment" being the KEY WORDS I suppose







... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352007&Tpk=fractal%20arc%20mini = *OOS*









OK ... odd it said the MINI ... but now the link takes you to the MIDI ... grrrrrrrrrr
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I have been trying to hunt down that fractal arc mini, but no where in the states sells it at the moment.


If the *MIDI* is small enough for you though ... http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=58475&vpn=FD%2DCA%2DARC%2DBL&manufacture=Fractal%20Design&promoid=1141 they have it on sale.


----------



## Derek1387

Yeah, i want the mini though, so i can WC a lan machine!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> But if you like that GAMING RIG look I guess ... keep in mind you won't be 16 forever there young kid


Yeah, ur right! Im not even 16 (28)..

The fractal cases are very nice, but i dont have a shop near that sells them..

This is the best case i found so far. (nice design and up to 10 fans)


----------



## Divey

Does anyone know if running SLI on this board at 8x each makes a difference vs 16x each? I just bought a second card and didn't realize that they would be at 8x.
Thanks

Terry


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Does anyone know if running SLI on this board at 8x each makes a difference vs 16x each? I just bought a second card and didn't realize that they would be at 8x.
> Thanks
> Terry


Not really, x8 is good enough for SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

No not much unless you have a large multi-monitor resolution set-up, and even then it's minimal ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Does anyone know if running SLI on this board at 8x each makes a difference vs 16x each? I just bought a second card and didn't realize that they would be at 8x.
> Thanks
> Terry


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/23/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x8x8



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are running on a 30″ display at 2560×1600 or below, an x8/x8 SLI or CFX configuration will perform the same as a x16/x8 or x16/x16 configuration. The only time that you should even be slightly concerned about running at x8/x8 is when you move up to a multiple display setup. When we pushed the GTX 480 SLI at 5760×1200 we saw up to a 7% difference in performance between x8/x8 and x16/x16, in favor of x16/x16, but that was in one game only.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divey

I am using 3 23" monitors in nvidia surround setup. So will I run into issues here.
Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well Hard|OCP| said up to a 7% loss, so with OCing your GPU's you should be able to regain that l would think ? That's the best I got for you.


----------



## Divey

I just read it. I saw the results and I am not worried about that little difference. I will just OC the cards (which would be done either way) and enjoy my game play on 3 monitors. Thanks for the link.
Terry


----------



## BradyT88

Since you are on the topic of cases, I have been looking for a case for my next build. I have that Antec DF-85 in there at the moment but the plan is to watercool the 2500K, 7970 (with the possible addition of another 7970 down the road), and the mosfets (and maybe the chipset too) on the mobo. Ideally I would like a case that can hold two dual 200mm radiators, I can settle for smaller if it comes down to it though. I like the bigger fans as they can push as much air but at lower rpms so they tend to be quieter. I don't plan on having more than the one hdd and one sdd or the one dvd drive and possibly a fan controller (not necessarily that nzxt one or even a double slot one) so I don't need lots of 5.25/3.5/2.5 slots. I would also like it to have the 2 usb 3.0 ports and if possible to have the psu intake air from outside of the case. Sorry to be so needy haha. I was looking at some of mountain mod cases like the U2-UFO but that thing is just monstrous and holds 120mm fans mostly.

Thanks.

EDIT: Although it too is big, I like this Rosewill, but as far as I can tell it doesn't hold an matx board... I was thinking mount a 200.2 rad up top and tear out the hdd rack and mount a 140.2 rad in the front if possible. This is the closest case I have found, to what I am looking for.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Does anyone know if running SLI on this board at 8x each makes a difference vs 16x each? I just bought a second card and didn't realize that they would be at 8x.
> Thanks
> 
> Terry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I am using 3 23" monitors in nvidia surround setup. So will I run into issues here.
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well Hard|OCP| said up to a 7% loss, so with OCing your GPU's you should be able to regain that l would think ? That's the best I got for you.


The stuttering is unbearable not the 7% impact on FPS @x8/x8 for Eyefinity or Surround. I just realized that today because I never ran anything below @x16/x16/x16/x16.

Here; http://www.overclock.net/t/1205554/weird-eyefinity-stuttering-issues-please-help/30#post_16331506


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*END OF MONTH OWNERS LIST UPDATE* ... here's the updated Info ...

To date *Monday*, 1/30/2011 we have *186* Members on the Owners List (If you think I missed adding your name please PM me)

Recently added to the owners List (for *January*) ...

- *Moneo*

- *Conwa*

- *b0z0*

- *saint19*

- *groomdedz*

- *VulgarDisplay88*

- *seithan*

- *TheJesus*

- *n1cK5677*

- *wumpus*

- *Matt406regal*

- *black snow* {Still need CPU-Z and/or PIC's} COMPLETED

- *djgizmo*

- *antipesto93*

- *batlecryawesome*

- *ghasmanjr*
- *ISON*

- *amkhz*

- *scorpiontsi*

- *Mrrockwell*

- *rolanista*

- *r31ncarnat3d*
- *Tyreal*

Welcome ALL of you







to the Largest & Fastest growing MoBo Owners Club on OCN.

*(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

Also of Notable interest to many of you ... our *HIGHEST OVERCLOCKER* on the GENE-Z68 MoBo so far has been *wumpus *on an i5-2500k overclocked to *5.7* GHz @ *1.6* volts









*Owners on List but* *still* *Needing PROOF ! , (*CPU-z and/or PICs*) :*

*Free* *ROG* *version of CPU-Z Download @ CPUID.com* if you need it








- Neuronion

- Ravenous401

- Maximus
- Lieutenant Dan

- toonfan

COME ON GUYS, it's not that hard for you to get me a PIC or CPU-Z screen shot ... *GET ON IT !* thanks









ALSO ... if your info is OUT-DATED, please *PM* me to get it updated so we can stay current with Results, *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE







*

*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*



*NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or PHOTO proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> The stuttering is unbearable not the 7% impact on FPS @x8/x8 for Eyefinity or Surround. I just realized that today because I never ran anything below @x16/x16/x16/x16.
> 
> Here; http://www.overclock.net/t/1205554/weird-eyefinity-stuttering-issues-please-help/30#post_16331506


Wow, what a lot of money he spent trying to figure that out and he still hasn't figured it out. Maybe it's an AMD or something with the drivers cause it's a new card, who knows. All I know is that most with Nvidia setups rarely have problems with Nvidia Surround. I hope to god this doesn't happen to me cause I am tapped out on cash. Well I would be able to get a new MB and sell this one if it came down to it. Thanks for the link. It was really intense to read as dollar signs flashed before my eyes.
Terry


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *END OF MONTH OWNERS LIST UPDATE* ... here's the updated Info ...
> To date _*Monday*_, 1/30/2011 we have *184* Members on the Owners List (If you think I missed adding your name please PM me)
> Recently added to the owners List (for *January*) ...
> - _*Moneo*_
> - _*Conwa*_
> - _*b0z0*_
> - _*saint19*_
> - _*groomdedz*_
> - _*VulgarDisplay88*_
> - _*seithan*_
> - _*TheJesus*_
> - _*n1cK5677*_
> - _*wumpus*_
> - _*Matt406regal*_
> - _*black snow*_ {Still need CPU-Z and/or PIC's}_COMPLETED_
> - _*djgizmo*_
> - _*antipesto93*_
> - _*batlecryawesome*_
> -_*ghasmanjr*_
> - _*ISON*_
> - _*amkhz*_
> - _*scorpiontsi*_
> - _*Mrrockwell*_
> - _*rolanista*_
> Welcome ALL of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the Largest & Fastest growing MoBo Owners Club on OCN.
> *(*_*If you think I missed adding your name please PM me*_*)*
> Also of Notable interest to many of you ... our *HIGHEST OVERCLOCKER* on the GENE-Z68 MoBo so far has been _*wumpus *_on an i5-2500k overclocked to *5.7* GHz @ *1.6* volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Owners on List but* *still* *Needing PROOF ! , (*CPU-z and/or PICs*) :*
> *Free* *ROG* *version of CPU-Z Download @ CPUID.com* if you need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Neuronion_
> _- Ravenous401_
> _- Maximus_
> _- Lieutenant Dan_
> _- toonfan_
> COME ON GUYS, it's not that hard for you to get me a PIC or CPU-Z screen shot ... *GET ON IT !* thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO ... if your info is OUT-DATED, please *PM* me to get it updated so we can stay current with Results, *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*
> 
> *NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by posting your CPU-Z &/or PHOTO proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


I will get you my proof when I get home from work. I would like one of those sig things that say I am in a club.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well Hard|OCP| said up to a 7% loss, so with OCing your GPU's you should be able to regain that l would think ? That's the best I got for you.


I feel like overclocking the cards will require more bandwidth than they do already, but that might just be imaginary.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradyT88*
> 
> Since you are on the topic of cases, I have been looking for a case for my next build. I have that Antec DF-85 in there at the moment but the plan is to watercool the 2500K, 7970 (with the possible addition of another 7970 down the road), and the mosfets (and maybe the chipset too) on the mobo. Ideally I would like a case that can hold two dual 200mm radiators, I can settle for smaller if it comes down to it though. I like the bigger fans as they can push as much air but at lower rpms so they tend to be quieter. I don't plan on having more than the one hdd and one sdd or the one dvd drive and possibly a fan controller (not necessarily that nzxt one or even a double slot one) so I don't need lots of 5.25/3.5/2.5 slots. I would also like it to have the 2 usb 3.0 ports and if possible to have the psu intake air from outside of the case. Sorry to be so needy haha. I was looking at some of mountain mod cases like the U2-UFO but that thing is just monstrous and holds 120mm fans mostly.
> Thanks.
> EDIT: Although it too is big, I like this Rosewill, but as far as I can tell it doesn't hold an matx board... I was thinking mount a 200.2 rad up top and tear out the hdd rack and mount a 140.2 rad in the front if possible. This is the closest case I have found, to what I am looking for.


I am using the rosewill thor v2 and I love it. Its a bit big for this MAtx board (overstatement) but it is super quiet and at its price point not sure it can be beat. Toms had a nice review of it against HAF and some other larger popular cases and it stacked up very well (won price/performance/noise - overall). I have found it to be a great case. I would assume that case has similair if not better build quality but consider the Thor as well. Only fan on the Thor that blows out is the back fan. So one in front one in side and one from top all blowing in. Very nice setup considering a few mods but doubt they would be necessary just like modding


----------



## TheJesus

Check out the new NZXT Switch 810. That's what I'm getting once the black one comes out.


----------



## BradyT88

Thanks for the reply Scorpiontsi. That Thor V2 looks just like the small version of the Blackhawk Ultra. Since I am aiming for a 7970 w/ a Water block on it, I'm guessing there isn't room to fit 4x4 120mm radiator like this on the side panel and still be able to close the side panel, Is it possible to put the radiator or fans on the outside of that side panel with the other inside the panel?

Also how tight of a fit do your think it would be to stick a dual 140mm radiator in the top with the 2 fans? I'm not planning on doing all of this as that could possibly be overkill haha, just looking for my options for when I do build.

What's with the USB 3.0 pass through cables? Where on the onboard plugs, like USB 2.0?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradyT88*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Scorpiontsi. That Thor V2 looks just like the small version of the Blackhawk Ultra. Since I am aiming for a 7970 w/ a Water block on it, I'm guessing there isn't room to fit 4x4 120mm radiator like this on the side panel and still be able to close the side panel, Is it possible to put the radiator or fans on the outside of that side panel with the other inside the panel?
> Also how tight of a fit do your think it would be to stick a dual 140mm radiator in the top with the 2 fans? I'm not planning on doing all of this as that could possibly be overkill haha, just looking for my options for when I do build.
> What's with the USB 3.0 pass through cables? Where on the onboard plugs, like USB 2.0?


Lets see the case is monstrous. The USB 3.0 cables was the 20 pin header must have been some old ones still in the mix going off the reviews on new egg. Let me see if I cant find a couple reviews that should give you a good idea on radiators and the like.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1719/7/

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4648/rosewill-thor-v2-the-god-of-cooling-and-silence

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/fulmo-gt-thor-v2-vh6000bws,review-32322.html (this is the one that sold me)


----------



## 66racer

hey guys, perhaps I can get some asus maximum overclocking tips? I know going from msi to my amd ROG board it really aided in OC ability.

I just yesterday fired my system up with a 2500k from an 1100t amd and this thing seems almost too easy to overclock. Im working to get 4.8ghz stable but before I get too crazy I literally just set my memory up with the xmp profile at 1866mhz (4 dimms) and booted into windows 7 pro with 4.8ghz at 1.35vcore, in system asus software reports 1.360.

My first attempt at 1.31 dropped core 1 nearly immediatly, 1.33v dropped at 4 mins, I just booted with 1.35 but before I try any other prime stability I wanted to make sure I didnt need to ramp up cpu pll yet or anything, can I just keep climbing with voltage? at 4 mins with ambient at 74F cpu temps 52/59/56/57 aprox. Max I know was 59c though and core 0 was coolest, I will probably check the TIM before doing more stress testing too.

In the meantime Im going to be going over the SB overclocking threads as well, I have been studying a few yesterday and gonna review today.

Thanks


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> hey guys, perhaps I can get some asus maximum overclocking tips? I know going from msi to my amd ROG board it really aided in OC ability.
> I just yesterday fired my system up with a 2500k from an 1100t amd and this thing seems almost too easy to overclock. Im working to get 4.8ghz stable but before I get too crazy I literally just set my memory up with the xmp profile at 1866mhz (4 dimms) and booted into windows 7 pro with 4.8ghz at 1.35vcore, in system asus software reports 1.360.
> My first attempt at 1.31 dropped core 1 nearly immediatly, 1.33v dropped at 4 mins, I just booted with 1.35 but before I try any other prime stability I wanted to make sure I didnt need to ramp up cpu pll yet or anything, can I just keep climbing with voltage? at 4 mins with ambient at 74F cpu temps 52/59/56/57 aprox. Max I know was 59c though and core 0 was coolest, I will probably check the TIM before doing more stress testing too.
> In the meantime Im going to be going over the SB overclocking threads as well, I have been studying a few yesterday and gonna review today.
> Thanks


Go to first page of the thread and first post read through some of those guides. Follow them and if you have any issues then can tell us what you got going on. IT is very easy to overclock and need to decide if you want to offset overclock or regular overclock. Can go grom there with the guides. If you offset overclock and follow raja (asus) do not boot on auto always adjust it a bit then go from there. Auto is nuts.

EDIT:
Btw I wouldnt recommend soft clocking (software/windows). You will almost always have better results using the bios. The uefi bios are nice and easy mouse support and all. If you can print whichever guide you choose to follow out and go into bios set it up .. good luck and looking forward to your results


----------



## 66racer

Cool, there are so much resources lol


----------



## BradyT88

I think that NZXT Switch 810 is exactly what I am looking for







Looks pretty awesome and should suit my needs well I believe!! When is the black one due out?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradyT88*
> 
> I think that NZXT Switch 810 is exactly what I am looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty awesome and should suit my needs well I believe!! When is the black one due out?


The NZXT Rep on here (Retell.) said to expect it mid-February (around Feb. 10).


----------



## BradyT88

Nice. At the moment I may not be doing my build until May as it may be too distracting from my homework for school, haha. On a side note I may have just killed my sig rig while running prime blend...







rather odd


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I have been trying to hunt down that fractal arc mini, but no where in the states sells it at the moment.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352007&Tpk=arc%20mini


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ *harlen* ... that's the same Link I posted a couple hours ago ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5220#post_16330951 ... funny NOW it's in stock, however it's STILL the ARC *MIDI* and NOT the ARC *MINI







*It linked me the same way even though the search SAID it was the mini ? *







NewEgg FAIL !*


----------



## Derek1387

Lol... yeah. All Newegg has is the midi...

I want the MINI


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Added myself











Unfortunately I have to keep my VCore low as my case has very low clearance and I need to stick to stock until I can find a better, low clearance cooler. Still, <60C load at 4.0 GHz is not bad, IMO.


----------



## Divey

Can anyone post some clear pictures of sli/cf setups. After looking at the board more and more I decided to put my 9800gtx in there to see what kind of clearance I'm looking at. Well the card does fit but it is so close to the top card that it rubs against the fans. I have the MSI 560 ti 448 TFIII card on top with another one on the way in the mail. If my 9800gtx didn't fit I cannot see the MSI card fitting. I really do not see how this board was made for 2 cards, well unless there reference cards. This is really a bummer now because the board is less than 2 months old. I think I am going to buy another one and sell this one.
Anyways maybe some pictures so I can see how this works.
Thanks

Terry


----------



## Tyreal

Did the sign up thingy.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224693

4.8 was real easy to get, kept lowering volts till it crash a 124 @ 1.300 volts








vcore fluctuation is insanely low @ 0.008 Volts.....8mv... im havin a blast


----------



## scorpiontsi

Other than 3 slot cards I dont think you will have a problem? You might have issues accessing sata ports and what not but thats about it. the spacing is decent between the 2 pciex16/8 slots


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Other than 3 slot cards I dont think you will have a problem? You might have issues accessing sata ports and what not but thats about it. the spacing is decent between the 2 pciex16/8 slots


They are way to close to each other. The fans for some reason stick above past the top shroud about 1-2mm or so. So the second card's pcb is hitting the fans shrouds. The only way I can see doing this is using some kind of spacer between the cards. I don't know about that.
Hopefully someone can post some pics


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Updated to add *r31ncarnat3d* & *Tyreal* to the January Owners Listing Update, welcome guys









*Tyreal* be sure to come by and add yourself to My *SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950/70 Owners Club* since you list that as your GPU card







...

plus the obvious question ... did yours *UNLOCK* ?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Below is the Best I could find without looking too hard ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> Can anyone post some clear pictures of sli/cf setups ... etc etc etc ... Anyways maybe some pictures so I can see how this works.
> Thanks, Terry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> They are way to close to each other. Hopefully someone can post some pics


 *Reference HD-6870's*









*MSI GTX-560ti's TF2*









*EVGA GTX-570's*


*Ditto*



*Asus 560ti DCUII's*

So there's several differt Brands nVidia and AMD that show SLI / CrossFireX rigs w/ our Little Gene-Z68 MoBo ... yours SHOULD work too ? unless your card is *WIDER* than a normal *2* Slot ?


----------



## johnnyw

Does anyone have info if prolimatech genesis fits with this mobo while still beeing able to use upper pci-e slot? D14 and silver arrow is out of question as those wont be fitting with my 580 matrix that has backplate.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Does anyone have info if prolimatech genesis fits with this mobo while still beeing able to use upper pci-e slot? D14 and silver arrow is out of question as those wont be fitting with my 580 matrix that has backplate.


Cant say on the genesis but I seriously doubt the backplate would prohibit being able to use a D14. You just have to tape the fan clips (might not even have to do that as the backplate probably serves as some protection but meh I would for safety.


----------



## 996gt2

*Ok, so I am still having trouble coming out of S3 sleep (standby) on my GENE-Z.*

I've lowered my overclock to 4.6 GHz and changed the PLL Overvoltage setting to "Auto" instead of "Enabled." I am assuming the "Auto" setting defaults to disabled?

At these new settings, my system will still pass Prime 95 and Memtest86+ for many hours each, but I still have problems coming out of S3 sleep sometimes. Once every few tries, the system will hang and I will not get any signal to the display. Then the system will reboot and hang again until I do a hard reset.

Can anyone help? Is there something wrong with my board?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Cant say on the genesis but I seriously doubt the backplate would prohibit being able to use a D14. You just have to tape the fan clips (might not even have to do that as the backplate probably serves as some protection but meh I would for safety.


Nah D14 or SA dont fit without touching card and in tower case cooler always bends bit down which makes it worse. SA fins touches backplate of card and D14 fanclips does same thing. i Dont really want cooler that is laying top of the gfx card as i move my computer quite a bit.

Genesis is 1mm less wide than SA so thought to ask if someone has it installed to this.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Below is the Best I could find without looking too hard ...
> 
> So there's several differt Brands nVidia and AMD that show SLI / CrossFireX rigs w/ our Little Gene-Z68 MoBo ... yours SHOULD work too ? unless your card is *WIDER* than a normal *2* Slot ?


Thanks for that. Looks like my package will be here today so I can test it. After seeing those pictures I am going to assume it is my cpu cooler blocking the card from be able to pivot upwards more. I will turn the cooler the other way and see how it works.
Thanks


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Does anyone have info if prolimatech genesis fits with this mobo while still beeing able to use upper pci-e slot? D14 and silver arrow is out of question as those wont be fitting with my 580 matrix that has backplate.


I have the SA cooler and it does fit. Yes it does sit right against the pcb but you can also turn it the other way. Instead of flow from front to back you can have it flow from bottom to top or vice versa. Once my second card gets here today I will try a couple different ways and take a picture of it.
Terry


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I have the SA cooler and it does fit. Yes it does sit right against the pcb but you can also turn it the other way. Instead of flow from front to back you can have it flow from bottom to top or vice versa. Once my second card gets here today I will try a couple different ways and take a picture of it.
> Terry


I know you can turn it, i had SA in my old comp and performance is not even close as good when you turn it blowing upwards, quite obvious really as when you instal it to that orientation all the hot air that rises from gpu goes thru fans to the heatsink and when you instal in "normal" way it does get cool air from fans front of the case. Atleast with my old i7 950 comp made easily 10c difference to cpu temps when both gpu and cpu were heavily loaded.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Needs to be set to *DISABLED* ! not enabled not on not auto not anything else ... DISABLED ! ... think I told you this before







though doing so YES may lower your OC'ing upper limits, even maybe under 4.6 MHz ?

... and it's an ' INTEL SandyBridge ' issue nothing wrong with your board - http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1579942

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> *Ok, so I am still having trouble coming out of S3 sleep (standby) on my GENE-Z.*
> I've lowered my overclock to 4.6 GHz and changed the PLL Overvoltage setting to "Auto" instead of "Enabled." I am assuming the "Auto" setting defaults to disabled?
> At these new settings, my system will still pass Prime 95 and Memtest86+ for many hours each, but I still have problems coming out of S3 sleep sometimes. Once every few tries, the system will hang and I will not get any signal to the display. Then the system will reboot and hang again until I do a hard reset.
> Can anyone help? Is there something wrong with my board?


----------



## conwa

Ok, im lost after reading 1000 posts about SRT/SSD's.

Today i received my Crucial M4 64GB SSD. (Its my first SSD)
I did a clean install with my HDD disconnected.
I did all the tweaks i found on several sites and i got a reading speed of 512MB/S and writing speed of 110MB/S.

The speed increase is awsome! I think this is good, but this board got SRT and i dont know if its enabled automatic or how i can enable it. Do u guys recommend SRT enabled?

Also can i enable the Jmicron in bios without having problems with my ssd?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Re:* SSD's and Intel's SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology*

Worth your read conwa ...

- http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4620#post_16004957

- http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4700#post_16035640

- http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/2370#post_14773718

Frankly ... the prices of SSD's dropped to a point where Intel's SSD Cache ISRT/RST technology is actually a moot point already







... unless you either turn around and buy another SSD, either a 120GB or bigger for your OS/Boot drive SSD and then use the 64GB you have to try the Cache to speed up your HDD ... or buy a smaller <32GB or ? for use as a Cache drive. That's what I am still working on myself, as it seems like its better advised to use a 64GB or larger SSD as your OS/Boot Drive and you'll get better overall speed and performance from your system this way than trying to use it as a SSD Cache drive.

Hope that helps you decide on what to do


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Needs to be set to *DISABLED* ! not enabled not on not auto not anything else ... DISABLED ! ... think I told you this before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though doing so YES may lower your OC'ing upper limits, even maybe under 4.6 MHz ?
> 
> ... and it's an ' INTEL SandyBridge ' issue nothing wrong with your board - http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1579942
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> *Ok, so I am still having trouble coming out of S3 sleep (standby) on my GENE-Z.*
> 
> I've lowered my overclock to 4.6 GHz and changed the PLL Overvoltage setting to "Auto" instead of "Enabled." I am assuming the "Auto" setting defaults to disabled?
> 
> At these new settings, my system will still pass Prime 95 and Memtest86+ for many hours each, but I still have problems coming out of S3 sleep sometimes. Once every few tries, the system will hang and I will not get any signal to the display. Then the system will reboot and hang again until I do a hard reset.
> 
> Can anyone help? Is there something wrong with my board?
Click to expand...

Does that mean the "auto" setting really means "enabled"? Is there a difference between "auto" and "enabled"?

Disabling the PLL overvoltage definitely lowers the OC potential of my chip. With PLL Overvoltage enabled, I can hit 5.1 GHz stably (Prime95 tested) at 1.45V. I'm sure the limit will be much lower with the setting at "disabled."

Thanks for the reply btw


----------



## Zamphire

So i just purchased a Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 motherboard and a i7 2600 (not the 2600k, if there's a difference?) and I'm trying to over clock it a bit but the CPU Level Up is greyed out in my BIOS, any idea on how to enable it? Or if I can't enable it, how can I go about overclocking without using that option?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Ummmm yeah .... an i7 2600K means *UNLOCKS *and can be OVERCLOCKED easy {turbo clock multiplier} ... an i7 2600 (no K) means *LOCKED*, CAN NOT be Overclocked using the turbo multiplier hence why CPU Level Up is GREYED OUT in your BIOS







*DOH !*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamphire*
> 
> So i just purchased a Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 motherboard and a i7 2600 (not the 2600k, if there's a difference?) and I'm trying to over clock it a bit but the CPU Level Up is greyed out in my BIOS, any idea on how to enable it? Or if I can't enable it, how can I go about overclocking without using that option?


The savings really aren't there between the i7 2600K and i7 2600 ... if you don't need the extra CPU cache and Hyperthreading but still want a HIGH OC is why people get the i5 2500K instead


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamphire*
> 
> So i just purchased a Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 motherboard and a i7 2600 (not the 2600k, if there's a difference?) and I'm trying to over clock it a bit but the CPU Level Up is greyed out in my BIOS, any idea on how to enable it? Or if I can't enable it, how can I go about overclocking without using that option?


The K means that the multiplier is unlocked. You can't overclock more than a few MHz by changing the base clock (not advised as it makes things unstable).

Sorry.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Well, I'll soon be a full-fledged member of this club instead of just a lurker.









After months of research, I snagged an i7 2600K at Microcenter this weekend for $229...and have been dying to have something to put it in...so the Gene-Z is on the way...along with the rest of the system.

I do this every time...thinking that I will build a budget system...but at the end of the day, I blow that budget pretty hard. Yeah, I went from saying that I will use existing hard drives to buying a Corsair Performance Pro 256 GB SSD for boot and apps...and swearing that I would stick with a single 560ti to getting a 570 instead. I just can't resist.









Looking forward to joining the club. My current build has served me well, but it's been over four years and it is time. I'll post pics when I get it up and running...and a tad OC-ed.

BTW, the case is the FD Arc Mini.

Thanks for all of the help.

cheers,
Scuba


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamphire*
> 
> So i just purchased a Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 motherboard and a i7 2600 (not the 2600k, if there's a difference?) and I'm trying to over clock it a bit but the CPU Level Up is greyed out in my BIOS, any idea on how to enable it? Or if I can't enable it, how can I go about overclocking without using that option?


As they have said there is no easy way to overclock this processor like the ks , but they can be overclocked unless things have changed drastically. I believe there is a group here for non k overclockers but I am not sure of their results. I would guess though that you can get at least a small overclock but expect much more difficulty. I have overclocked 4 different platforms and this is the first chip I have ever worked with that was unlocked. You will have to overclock with the blck frequency and the reason this is so much more difficult is lots of other components are effected by the blck frequency or boot strap. Get to high and hard drives quit working ram quits working ect. Using multiplier means we dont have to worry about any of that (*god I love it). You might consider returning it and getting a K if you are new to overclocking its a cakewalk


----------



## jason8888

with this mobo do you think 2 6950s 1gb would be faster than say a 2 gig 6970 cant decide if i want to try crossfire or not any advice ?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason8888*
> 
> with this mobo do you think 2 6950s 1gb would be faster than say a 2 gig 6970 cant decide if i want to try crossfire or not any advice ?


If you're getting a "top-shelf" 2 gig 6970 , then i'd say it's a waste of space and money to go X-fire


----------



## jason8888

this is the card for the 6970
HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...
Model #:H697QT2G2M

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161382


----------



## jason8888

this is the card for the 6970
HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...
Model #:H697QT2G2M

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161382


----------



## changboy

Hi guys iam new member here and i just buy asus maximus genz gen3 modo and i5-2600k and i overclock with the auto tuning; now iam at 4.55 ghz volt core at 1.304v but i really dont know anything about volt and els. I upgrade from e-8500 dual 3.16, dint overclock that before, i see i buy a grat motherboard, wowww !


----------



## changboy

lol, i mean i5-2500k, i do prime 95 test and all looks like stable since 2 hour


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

We actually need *MORE INFO* to help advise you best ...

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jason8888* 

with this mobo do you think 2 6950s 1gb would be faster than say a 2 gig 6970 cant decide if i want to try crossfire or not any advice ?


> Originally Posted by *jason8888*
> 
> this is the card for the 6970
> HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...
> Model #:H697QT2G2M http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161382


Like ... I assume this means you already *HAVE* at least one HD-6950 1 GB card ? and were asking if getting another for X-Fire would be better or upgrading to the HIS HD-6970 would be better ?

Obviously just another 1 GB HD-6950 would be CHEAPER ... but if you don't have a GPU right now, I wouldn't get a 1 GB card ... get the 2 GB 6950 cards, and TWO 2 GB 6950's would cost more than one HD-6970, then again can your PSU handle X-Fire ? or do you need to upgrade that in the process ? WE don't know any of your RIG specs !









Obviously X-Fired 6950's will be " FASTER " in a FPS sense than a single HD-6970 ... but of course then you are MAXED out, while if you went 6970 you could X-fire a second 6970 in the future.

Also what resolution / monitors are you using / playing at ? that can impact things ... as 2GB would be better for EyeFinity and/or Larger Resolutions.

Lastly, that HIS isn't that bad, and I guess it's on sale, so it's a GOOD DEAL ... but personally IF I was getting an HD-6970 I'd get one of these three cards ;

- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127581 - MSI 6970 Lightning

- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102957 - SAPPhIRE 6970 Dual Fan/Dual Bios

- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102956 - SAPPhIRE 6970 FleX BattleField3 Game Edition


----------



## jason8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> We actually need *MORE INFO* to help advise you best ...
> 
> Like ... I assume this means you already *HAVE* at least one HD-6950 1 GB card ? and were asking if getting another for X-Fire would be better or upgrading to the HIS HD-6970 would be better ?
> Obviously just another 1 GB HD-6950 would be CHEAPER ... but if you don't have a GPU right now, I wouldn't get a 1 GB card ... get the 2 GB 6950 cards, and TWO 2 GB 6950's would cost more than one HD-6970, then again can your PSU handle X-Fire ? or do you need to upgrade that in the process ? WE don't know any of your RIG specs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously X-Fired 6950's will be " _FASTER_ " in a FPS sense than a single HD-6970 ... but of course then you are MAXED out, while if you went 6970 you could X-fire a second 6970 in the future.
> 
> Also what resolution / monitors are you using / playing at ? that can impact things ... as 2GB would be better for EyeFinity and/or Larger Resolutions.
> 
> Lastly, that HIS isn't that bad, and I guess it's on sale, so it's a GOOD DEAL ... but personally IF I was getting an HD-6970 I'd get one of these three cards ;
> - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127581 - MSI 6970 Lightning
> - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102957 - SAPPhIRE 6970 Dual Fan/Dual Bios
> - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102956 - SAPPhIRE 6970 FleX BattleField3 Game Edition


sorry forgot to mention this is for a new build monitor resolution is 1920 x 1080p heres the build im looking at .
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...

Thermaltake Black Widow W0319RU 850W ATX 12V v2.3, EPS 12V v2.91 CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active ...
Model #:W0319RU

( windows 7 and games installed here ) SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128D/AM 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Desktop Upgrade Kit

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL

(Data) Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Model #:ST1000DM003

Antec KUHLER H2O 920 Liquid Cooling System
Model #:KUHLER H2O 920

Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## gsv883

Guys, I have a question,

Can i fit 2 EVGA GTX 580's and a X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro into those 3 PCIe slots if i watercool my GPUs?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Guys, I have a question,
> Can i fit 2 EVGA GTX 580's and a X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro into those 3 PCIe slots if i watercool my GPUs?


yes of course it will just use this extension

http://www.microsatacables.com/all-products/pci-e-express-4x-riser-card-with-flexible-cable/


----------



## gsv883

No, i meant without using an extension cable.

Has anyone done it?

2x GPUs with waterblocks (which effectively makes them one slot) and a sound card plugged into the motherboard itself?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> No, i meant without using an extension cable.
> Has anyone done it?
> 2x GPUs with waterblocks (which effectively makes them one slot) and a sound card plugged into the motherboard itself?


There's no problem with spacing. You don't want to do that because when you plug in the sound card it will take the PCIe lanes away from the second 580 in SLI. So, not recommended.

The cards will run @x8/x4. The second 580 will like turtle on Xanax.


----------



## gsv883

Thanks for the response. What a bummer.


----------



## Divey

Just got all my parts yesterday and I am in a situation I'm unsure about. Using the Silver Arrow cooler, I have to run it sideways meaning air is either pulled from the bottom to top or pushed from the top to bottom. I am sli'ing 2 cards so I have to run it like that. My question is, is it better to push the air onto the back of the pcb on the top card or pull the air. I have bought 4 fans for this as well. 2 Ultra Kaze which do fit in between the cooler and 2 Slip Streams. Whatever 2 I don't use on the cooler will be jerry rigged to blow directly on the video cards to help cool them.
Thanks

Terry


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Just got all my parts yesterday and I am in a situation I'm unsure about. Using the Silver Arrow cooler, I have to run it sideways meaning air is either pulled from the bottom to top or pushed from the top to bottom. I am sli'ing 2 cards so I have to run it like that. My question is, is it better to push the air onto the back of the pcb on the top card or pull the air. I have bought 4 fans for this as well. 2 Ultra Kaze which do fit in between the cooler and 2 Slip Streams. Whatever 2 I don't use on the cooler will be jerry rigged to blow directly on the video cards to help cool them.
> Thanks
> Terry


I suppose that another way to ask this question is, "Is it better to have warm air from my GPU going into my CPU cooler or to push warm air from the CPU cooler on to my GPUs"...and when asked that way, neither seems like a good option. I would switch coolers. The SA may be awesome when vented out the back, but I'd rather have something a tad less awesome vented out the back than an SA oriented vertically.

Of course, that's just one noob's opinion.









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## Divey

If the budget allowed it then I would have went with something else. For now until I can get about 100$ for a Corsair H80/100, I have to use what I have. I just put the cards in and after looking at it some more I would think the best soulution would be pulling the hot air through the cpu cooler because the top card will already be hot. Maybe using the bigger fans may help move the air faster.

Terry


----------



## snakemed

My M4GZ is having issues with waking from sleep.
It won't send print jobs to the wireless printer and my Canon CanoScan LiDE 700F needs it's software to be started manually. Any ideas?









Thanks in advance.
It has been a while since I visited, but I see that LA_Kings_Fan is still doing a great job of keeping up with the club - thanks!


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I have to run it sideways meaning air is either pulled from the bottom to top or pushed from the top to bottom.


You've got the proper case to pull it off. _Hot Air.......naturally rises_. Therefore, with fans
blowing upwards....you'll be venting in a natural current flow of air. That exhaust configuration
is very efficient.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

@ jason8888 ,

In that case ... IMO get the HD-6970 for now and consider another down the road maybe, and for sure if you ever plan on either a Larger Resolution or an Eyefinity Set-Up.

I'd take a SINGLE HD-6970 2GB card @ $300 over DUAL HD-6950 1GB cards @ $450-$500 anyday and twice on Sunday.

It just gives you more flexability budget wise to have a better system down the road, you save $150-200 now and are only $100-200 away from DUAL 6970's, that's how I'd look at it.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *snakemed*
> 
> My M4GZ is having issues with waking from sleep. It won't send print jobs to the wireless printer and my Canon CanoScan LiDE 700F needs it's software to be started manually. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> It has been a while since I visited, but I see that LA_Kings_Fan is still doing a great job of keeping up with the club - thanks!


Hey snakemed







missed ya round here ... sorry to hear about your rig giving you issue's, have you tried the DISABLE PLL suggestion ?
And thanks for the kind words again







Glad to know some people appreciate the efforts I put forth.


----------



## Nocturin

I do! I'll be a part of it in a few weeks







.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> You've got the proper case to pull it off. _Hot Air.......naturally rises_. Therefore, with fans
> blowing upwards...*.you'll be venting in a natural current flow of air*. That exhaust configuration
> is very efficient.


This is a falacy. Any air currents generated by fans will overtake the convection of the warm air in the case. It's only applies to passively cooled rigs









There are a couple of threads about this on OCN, if you want to do a quick search.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Just got all my parts yesterday and I am in a situation I'm unsure about. Using the Silver Arrow cooler, I have to run it sideways meaning air is either pulled from the bottom to top or pushed from the top to bottom. I am sli'ing 2 cards so I have to run it like that. My question is, is it better to push the air onto the back of the pcb on the top card or pull the air. I have bought 4 fans for this as well. 2 Ultra Kaze which do fit in between the cooler and 2 Slip Streams. Whatever 2 I don't use on the cooler will be jerry rigged to blow directly on the video cards to help cool them.
> Thanks
> Terry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> If the budget allowed it then I would have went with something else. For now until I can get about 100$ for a Corsair H80/100, I have to use what I have. I just put the cards in and after looking at it some more I would think the best soulution would be pulling the hot air through the cpu cooler because the top card will already be hot. Maybe using the bigger fans may help move the air faster.
> Terry


Mount the SA is so the cpu's fans are exhausting out of the back of the case, and use another so that is functions as a top intake. It wont hurt to put and intake on the bottom either, the more turbulence in the air, the more heat it will absorb. Having extra cool air coming from the bottom wouldn't hurt your GPUs temp either. Might even be able to get away with no jerry rigged fans







. One of the first things that I'm going to do when I get my case(getting a new computer in a week) is remove the rear case fan and grill and move the fan to the top or front of the case as an intake. This way the exhaust wont be hampered by the fan or mesh, and the system's fan will be quieter because they wont have to work as hard to move the same air.


----------



## Divey

Well I just finished wiring everything up and ready for testing. Got the 3 monitors hooked up and boy do they look nice. I ended up going with the slip stream fans on the cpu cooler and using the bigger ultra kaze fans to blow directly onto the cards. With 11 fans in this rig plus one on the side panel it better be cool. If not I will pick up a corsair h100 and just keep the silver arrow for a future build. Wish me luck cause it's time to turn it on and see how she does.
Thanks

Terry


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I do! I'll be a part of it in a few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude I just got one this sunday, I love it, had the crosshair v formula on amd and had to go with it on intel. I dunno if its just me but asus sure does seem to provide better service to rog board owners.

On amd they always had way better bios support than the sabertooth, and I also liked how they internally consider it a premier part when I called in with a question months ago.

Am I wrong but I swear customer service said we get a new board on the first rma express shipped? Never needed the service but good to know


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*NO* it's not a "FAL*L*ACY" ... I think maybe you misinterpreted what ChesterCat was saying ... he said it would be *MORE* efficient to have the powered venting working in the same path as natural passive air flow, as in heat raises blow heat out TOP being the most Efficient way to vent ... and that's TRUE ! how can it NOT BE ?

What you're saying about the POWER'ed FANS being able to OVER-power the passive heat currents is also true ... but it's not efficient is it ? it means the fans have to work slightly harder even if only marginally, and as you later go on to say about your own set-up a more efficient system is quieter and the fans don't have to WORK as hard ... so you actually contradict your own "Fallacy" statement don't you ?









PS - I'm using basic laws of nature and physics here, and as a roofing contractor that installed lots of attic ventilation systems in my day, it's easy to understand using the path of least resistance provides the most effective and efficient results ... it's why passive ridge ventilation works so much better than power hungry gable end power fans to vent your attic space.









Quote:
Originally Posted by *ChesterCat* 

_Hot Air.......naturally rises_. Therefore, with fans
blowing upwards....you'll be venting in a natural current flow of air. That exhaust configuration is very efficient.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Nocturin* 

This is a falacy. Any air currents generated by fans will overtake the convection of the warm air in the case. It's only applies to passively cooled rigs











> ...the system's fan will be quieter because they wont have to work as hard to move the same air.


----------



## Lost-boi

Just now getting to reading this thread. So far ive been at a stable 4.6 but with this board I know I can get so much more. I just have to learn the teaks on this board.
I did the little application thing, here is a quick pic or two:

























The pics are a few months old. I have done a bit more cable work on it.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome aboard *Lost-boi







*you're #187 and the first addition for February 2012 ... only *13* more "owners" 'til we reach the *200* milestone *! *









BTW ... forgot to mention I added this - *Maximus IV GENE-Z UEFI Overclocking Guide / TIPS from MarshallR@ASUS on ROG Forums {NEW 1/26/2012}* - to the OVERCLOCKING INFO spoiler drop down section yesterday, may help some, like that guy with i7 2600 non-K CPU chip.


----------



## Lost-boi

Testing 4.8 now. I hope I get to 5.0
Testing with P95 and so far temps are at about 65c.
Its at 1.425v


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*
> 
> Testing 4.8 now. I hope I get to 5.0
> Testing with P95 and so far temps are at about 65c.
> Its at 1.425v


Yeah Im dialing in 4.8 too, If I can do 5.0ghz with decent voltage I would love to 24/7 that lol. I havent even booted into it yet because I want to get used to intel overclocking and savor the moment (came from amd). Its been almost to easy overclocking this system, but that just tells me Im not going high enough yet


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *NO* it's not a "_FAL*L*ACY_" ... I think maybe you misinterpreted what ChesterCat was saying ... he said it would be *MORE* efficient to have the powered venting working in the same path as natural passive air flow, as in heat raises blow heat out TOP being the most Efficient way to vent ... and that's TRUE ! how can it NOT BE ?
> 
> What you're saying about the POWER'ed FANS being able to OVER-power the passive heat currents is also true ... but it's not _efficient_ is it ? it means the fans have to work slightly harder even if only marginally, and as you later go on to say about your own set-up a more efficient system is quieter and the fans don't have to WORK as hard ... so you actually contradict your own "Fallacy" statement don't you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I'm using basic laws of nature and physics here, and as a roofing contractor that installed lots of attic ventilation systems in my day, it's easy to understand using the path of least resistance provides the most effective and efficient results ... it's why passive ridge ventilation works so much better than power hungry gable end power fans to vent your attic space.


I apologize for spelling the word fallacy incorrectly. Spell check didn't catch it and I wasn't in the spelling bee for a reason.
He explains it better than I do \/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire*
> 
> My suggestions are shown in the pic below:-
> 
> 1) Use a 120mm fan at case top front position for intake. Reason:- *to supply fresh air to the NH-D14 SA*
> 
> 2) For case top rear position, use no fan. Reason:- you want the hot exhaust from the NH-D14 *SA* to go horizontally straight out via the case rear fan. Pulling the exhaust air vertically upward is *not efficient and having such a fan will disrupt the horizontal airflow*
> 
> 3) Remove all harddisk holders except one to hold your single harddisk. Reason:- *to minimize airflow restriction*
> 
> 4) Keep the harddisk cages to hold the fans. If you have found other way to hold the fan, then ditch the fan cage
> 
> 5) Use two 120mm fans to facilitate air movements to the two graphics cards' intake fan. Notice that there is a 'dead zone' where there is relatively small forward air movement (ie the orange arc in the picture). Therefore, position the fan (especially the upper one) so that the centre line aligns with the front of the card. This will maximize the air moving into the gap between the two cards. This is the best, short of using a funnel.
> 
> 6) Move the Creative sound card (PCIEx1) from between the two cards to the top PCIEx1 slot of your Asus Sabertooth P67. Reason:- maximize the gap for air to move into to cool the top card
> 
> 7) Keep the Apevia fans and no need to change to Ultra Kaze


and this \/ explains the efficiency statement further. Smaller cases still have this same principle.



-
I respect your years of hard work, but I kindly disagree. What happens with a roof is not the same thing that happens with a computer. The airflow is completely different. The computer doesn't produce enough heat for convection to affect airflow in the presence of a stronger current (powered fans). If this was a passively cooled rig, like a slim TV, I would agree with you. I happen to work with tvs, and in that situation it is a perfect example of how convection works. It helps to image the air as a liquid... I'm sure you know the principle how the *passive* ridge ventilation works. I don't own the system yet, but it's what I plan to do to assist the efficiency of the airflow (faster air, more turbulence) created by the fans.

tl;dr version
It's better to bring in cold air from the top, than to exhaust out the top. Complying with the natural airflow would actually reduce the effectiveness of the fans and heat-sinks.

Not to be contradictory or anything...


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's better to bring in cold air from the top, than to exhaust out the top


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nocturin* 
It's better to bring in cold air from the top, than to exhaust out the top

Here ya go ...  ... now we can *ALL* agree on it !


----------



## ChesterCat




----------



## Divey

Well, I got it to work. Turned the computer on and set to sli in control panel. Kinda weird that I did not have to install anything. I am kinda surprised it went that easy. Usually stuff for me tends to not work 50% of the time then I end up on here asking questions. So many thanks to everyone here who helped me with this. I ended up using the Slip Stream fans on the cpu cooler forcing the air from the bottom to top. My 2 fans on top of the case are 140's and vent out. I used the Ultra Kaze like in the pics above and left those hdd bays empty. Here are a couple pics of the setup.

@
LA Kings, here is my proof pic of the motherboard. I would like one of those club signature things if it's ok.
Thanks


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Guys, I have a question,
> Can i fit 2 EVGA GTX 580's and a X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro into those 3 PCIe slots if i watercool my GPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> There's no problem with spacing. You don't want to do that because when you plug in the sound card it will take the PCIe lanes away from the second 580 in SLI. So, not recommended.
> 
> The cards will run @x8/x4. The second 580 will like turtle on Xanax.


Has this ever actually been tested? I want to be able to do it, but that would require a whole new board, ugh.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/723833/width/551/height/380/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


I'd much rather have a conversation that a meme-off, thank you. And no, I'm not kidding. Don't be ignorant. Here's some reading for you, make sure to read ehumes response(s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's better to bring in cold air from the top, than to exhaust out the top
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go ...  ... now we can *ALL* agree on it !
Click to expand...

With that Motherboard orientation, and airflow path, then yes, we can both agree







. It's best to go on a per case basis. If I was getting an air cooler rather than an LCS, I would do some testing for you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


-.- ChesterCat -.-


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Don't be ignorant.


Wait.......I'm ignorant ? Seriously ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's better to bring in cold air from the top, than to exhaust out the top.


Based on that statement alone, I guess one could legitimatly spew a barrage of derogatory comments.
I'd like to think i'm a better person than that, and will refrain from school-yard banter.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Wait.......I'm ignorant ? Seriously ?
> Based on that statement alone, I guess one could legitimatly spew a barrage of derogatory comments.
> I'd like to think i'm a better person than that, and will refrain from school-yard banter.


Right. Because you are right and I am wrong. There is a difference between saying "you're ignorant" and "don't be ignorant", isn't there?

Duh. So stupid of me to spend so much time to create an argument that is then countered with a meme.









What you said, in the original post that I quoted that started this is still, and always will be, a fallacy. I don't see how that's resorting to to "school-yard banter".

There are two things that really set me off, spreading the wrong information, and taking a quote out of context.

If your going to be so kind to call me out, at least put forth some effort. I have no problem admitting to being wrong, but you have to prove it to me first.

Bring the barrage. I have a large shield.

edit: I've got it out and I don't want to clutter this kind man's club anymore, I'll create another thread about this is you want to have a public discussion, or you can PM and we can take it private. Keep it Kosher, ya?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Hmmm...do I really want to step into the middle of this? Oh well, what the heck, I have been married more than once, so how much worse can this be?









Okay, this is just *my opinion* (Engineer and Firefighter for a dozen years):

Heat rises through convection in normal circumstances. A case isn't exactly normal. There are numerous heat sources, numerous fans, and turbulence. Can you fight convection? Sure...and a powerful fan directed into such a small space can be so much more powerful than convection that you might not see a significant difference by using a top fan as an intake, taking measurements, flipping the case 180 degrees, placing it on blocks, and then taking more measurements.

Would it be better to use convection to your advantage? Sure, if that's your only independent variable, but specific case configuration and the components in it also come into play. I think that each person needs to look at their case, the components in it, and their fans and decide what seems best. Even better, take some measurements and then reverse the direction of the fan...and take more measurements...and then you will know what works best for your case.

BTW, heat also conveys through conduction, radiation, and direct impingement.









I think that there is one cooling issue on which we can all agree...and that is that Divey should remove his wireless router from the top of his case.









One other practical point - while heat rises, dust falls...and more dust also affects cooling performance. An intake fan on the top may mean more dust in the case/filters...but again, powerful fans are going to move a lot of air, air currents contain dust, and so dust is coming in anyway. An exhaust fan on top also stops my family members from placing papers on top.


----------



## Divey

Wow, sorry to have brought this up. Anyways I did run it with the air pulling from bottom to top and my cpu runs cooler than when I had it side to side. It may be the extra fans I put in but either way it works for me.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Wow, sorry to have brought this up. Anyways I did run it with the air pulling from bottom to top and my cpu runs cooler than when I had it side to side. It may be the extra fans I put in *but either way it works for me*.


That's the ticket! Try it out and take some measurements.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I think that there is one cooling issue on which we can all agree...and that is that Divey should remove his wireless router from the top of his case.


Hey, that's my 2 in one cooling solution.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Hey, that's my 2 in one cooling solution.


Ahh...now I get it.









You should bust open the router case and drop a D14 on that bad boy.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I got you added to the Google Owners List







#189, and as for the Club Sig ... copy & paste this into your Sig - ** *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Devil Icon Optional* ... welcome aboard









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> @ LA Kings, here is my proof pic of the motherboard. I would like one of those club signature things if it's ok.
> Thanks


Also ... on the venting issue, I will make one final post about it ... and then I think we should drop it ... OK ?









*efficiency* - (noun) effective operation as measured by a comparison of production with cost (as in energy, time, and money) *:* the ratio of the useful energy delivered by a dynamic system to the energy supplied to it.

vs.

*effectiveness* - (noun) the capability of producing a desired result. When something is deemed effective, it means it has an intended or expected outcome, or produces a deep, vivid impression *:* The degree to which a purpose is achieved. In biomechanics effectiveness refers, for example, to how well a particular running technique helps a sprinter complete the 100 m as quickly as possible. *A technique may be effective* in enabling the sprinter to run fast, *but inefficient in terms of energy expenditure*.

*OK* ... and with that said ... that's *THAT !* time to move on folks







as it's neither efficient nor effective to keep arguing / debating about this here


----------



## Divey

Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

devil-smiley-019.gif ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Devil Icon Optional ... welcome aboard drunken.gif

*LOL* ... ummm try JUST THIS PART = ( *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club* )

*Edit:* OK wth!







... the link back doesn't seem to work that way anymore ... this Hudler upgrade for OCN has been









try the old fashioned way maybe Divey ? Sorry ....

Copy & Paste = 
( *http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1004219]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/url] *)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snippage
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you added to the Google Owners List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the Club Sig ... copy & paste this into your Sig - ** *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Devil Icon Optional* ... welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ... on the venting issue, I will make one final post about it ... and then I think we should drop it ... OK ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *efficiency* - (noun) effective operation as measured by a comparison of production with cost (as in energy, time, and money) *:* the ratio of the useful energy delivered by a dynamic system to the energy supplied to it.
> 
> vs.
> 
> *effectiveness* - (noun) the capability of producing a desired result. When something is deemed effective, it means it has an intended or expected outcome, or produces a deep, vivid impression *:* The degree to which a purpose is achieved. In biomechanics effectiveness refers, for example, to how well a particular running technique helps a sprinter complete the 100 m as quickly as possible. *A technique may be effective* in enabling the sprinter to run fast, *but inefficient in terms of energy expenditure*.
> 
> *OK* ... and with that said ... that's *THAT !* time to move on folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it's neither efficient nor effective to keep arguing / debating about this here


Touche, I thought the terms were interchangeable, but the semantics say otherwise. I love intelligent conversation, thank you very much







.

---
OT,
I have to go with a much cheaper MB, so I'll just stalk this club like I have been from now on. It makes me sad







.

Such a sexy beast of a mobo and I'll just have to keep droolling at it.


----------



## snakemed

I will check to see that I have *PLL* on *DISABLE*... thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Hey snakemed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed ya round here ... sorry to hear about your rig giving you issue's, have you tried the DISABLE PLL suggestion ?
> 
> And thanks for the kind words again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know some people appreciate the efforts I put forth.


----------



## changboy

Hi guys i just buy mobo asus maximus genz gen3 z68 with 15-2500k and hyper 212 plus. So i wanna overclock it but i have problem when i go to screen of bios, its like the resolution dont fit my screen; its too low and i cant see all the page, do you have a solution for that ?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hi guys i just buy mobo asus maximus genz gen3 z68 with 15-2500k and hyper 212 plus. So i wanna overclock it but i have problem when i go to screen of bios, its like the resolution dont fit my screen; its too low and i cant see all the page, do you have a solution for that ?


Are you using onboard?

Have you tried a different monitor?


----------



## changboy

i use ati-4870 but in bios screen its like i just use the mobo card


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Are you running off a GPU card ? or off the MoBo's onboard external HDMI out ?

It's always advisable for the first boot-up to be as minimalistic as possible, meaning having as few extra things attached to the MoBo as possible to make sure the MoBo works properly *FIRST* ! and then you start adding on the extra peripherals. So no GPU card, only 1 stick of Memory, no Internet connection, no extra Drives, etc.

I'm going to assume you're running off a GPU, as you shouldn't have this issue if you booted up off the MoBo's HDMI out to begin with ... so take the card out for now, get the board running then the BIOS set up ... and then re-install the Graphics card.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hi guys i just buy mobo asus maximus genz gen3 z68 with 15-2500k and hyper 212 plus. So i wanna overclock it but i have problem when i go to screen of bios, its like the resolution dont fit my screen; its too low and i cant see all the page, do you have a solution for that ?


----------



## changboy

Oh ! thanks for this info , maybe you right coz i start it with my gpu and i never plug the output of the mobo. i have plasma 42"


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Sounds right then ... unplug the Graphics for now ... just to get your board booted up and running so you can test it out ... then later enable PCI-E as your default for Graphics and turn off iGPU in the BIOS, reinstall your GPU Card and it's drivers/software and it should adjust the resolution for you so you can at least make on screen changes in AMD CCC / nVidia control panel later on.

Good Luck









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Oh ! thanks for this info , maybe you right coz i start it with my gpu and i never plug the output of the mobo. i have plasma 42"


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> devil-smiley-019.gif ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Devil Icon Optional ... welcome aboard drunken.gif
> 
> *LOL* ... ummm try JUST THIS PART = ( *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club* )
> 
> *Edit:* OK wth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the link back doesn't seem to work that way anymore ... this Hudler upgrade for OCN has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the old fashioned way maybe Divey ? Sorry ....
> 
> Copy & Paste =
> ( *http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1004219]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/url] *)


Huddler has left some ppls sigs in BB code (plain text) and changed others to (rich text). I have the same "problem" with the i7 950 Club.

Siggy Variations for i7 950 Club


----------



## Divey

Thanks LA Kings for fixing that for me. I have no clue how to do them. Works now:thumb:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I don't either after this gad damn blar flap mother Huddler update







so I'm guessing one of the kind Mod's that also won't give me an infraction







for saying *gad damn blar flap mother Huddler update







*stepped in and did it for you







so thanks Mod !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Thanks LA Kings for fixing that for me. I have no clue how to do them. Works now:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> OT, I have to go with a much cheaper MB, so I'll just stalk this club like I have been from now on. It makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sexy beast of a mobo and I'll just have to keep droolling at it.


Well it's *ON SALE* at NEWEGG right now







... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL020212A&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL020212A-_-EMC-020212-Index-_-IntelMotherboards-_-13131806-L0B


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Touche, I thought the terms were interchangeable, but the semantics say otherwise. I love intelligent conversation, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ---
> OT,
> I have to go with a much cheaper MB, so I'll just stalk this club like I have been from now on. It makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Such a sexy beast of a mobo and I'll just have to keep droolling at it.


Shame you missed Smasher's sale. Since I bought my 2600k from him as well, ended up being $120 for this unused, like new board, which made me very happy.


----------



## Padishah

I was wondering if anyone knows where the motherboard temp sensor is located on my gene-z gen3 its the only temp i cant get under control

I was guessing it would be near the VRM's but i put my exhaust fan on high and the temp doesnt change i tried reversing it also and having air blow in no change either

any help would be cool Thanks


----------



## allester09

*Hello guys!!!*

Thanks for adding me here. as you see i'm new here and also why I join here because I think you guys can help me OC my system to 4.0GHzcpu, atleast 900MHz GPU, Ram (no idea about the timings yet)
Right now in using Corsair H40 water cooling using push pull config using 2 deepcool 120mm fans and and having temps of below 39 degrees in IDLe

CPU: intel i5 2500k
GPU: ASUS GTX560 ti DCU II
COOLER: Corsair H40
RAM: Gskill Sniper 4x2 GB
MB: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3
PSU: Aerocool Trike X 800Watts
CASE: NZXT Vulcan (Modded)

any help would do


----------



## conwa

Just follow the guides from page 1 and you will be fine!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either after this gad damn blar flap mother Huddler update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm guessing one of the kind Mod's that also won't give me an _infraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ for saying *gad damn blar flap mother Huddler update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *stepped in and did it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thanks Mod !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's *ON SALE* at NEWEGG right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL020212A&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL020212A-_-EMC-020212-Index-_-IntelMotherboards-_-13131806-L0B


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Shame you missed Smasher's sale. Since I bought my 2600k from him as well, ended up being $120 for this unused, like new board, which made me very happy.


Thanks guys







. I just missed smashers sale, too but even that was too expensive. I had to travel with about a 4 hour round trip to microcenter, got 1/2 of a 110.00 dollar mobo and a 2500k for 180.00. My wife was riding my coat tails, and I wasn't compromising anymore







. Still got 128gb samsung 830 I wanted







.

Lemme tell you, I was absolutely amazed as to how small the 2500k was. The last processor that I handled was like 3x the size. I'm also going to do some fan testing after we get done moving







(for some giigles).

Holy moley is the new system quiet. No HDDs and a TFIII with the antec 920, so far the thing is quieter than my work lappy.


----------



## allester09

^^,


----------



## allester09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Just follow the guides from page 1 and you will be fine!


is it okay to use asus ROG connect?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allester09*
> 
> is it okay to use asus ROG connect?


I have used ROG connect on my amd board and honestly dont find it very usefull, its all the same stuff from the asus AI suit but run on your laptop instead. I found it useful to get the main settings done in the bios, then I will do small tweeks in windows with AI suite, then apply it to the bios on next boot.

The only time I really heard of it being a great use when someone's bios got currupt (on the crosshair v) and raja from asus or someone else suggested flashing the bios through rog connect or something like that. Saved him from needing to rma the board.


----------



## Lost-boi

Looking for tips on overclocking my 2500k guys.
Looking over the list on page one im having to use a lot more core voltage for even 4.6
So far im not stable at 4.6 with 1.43v.
Im going to clear the bios tonight and start over and was looking for some general guidelines for this board. Its more different than all my other boards.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*
> 
> Looking for tips on overclocking my 2500k guys.
> Looking over the list on page one im having to use a lot more core voltage for even 4.6
> So far im not stable at 4.6 with 1.43v.
> Im going to clear the bios tonight and start over and was looking for some general guidelines for this board. Its more different than all my other boards.


I'm pretty sure you can lower your voltage to 1.30 and test from there. I started at 1.35 then dropped it to 1.30 and so far it's been stable. That's at 4.5 so you should be right there. On page 1 you can find some guides on how to oc very easy. I think there is a 3 step procedure as well.
Terry


----------



## Lost-boi

Ill give it a whirl. Im stock for the minute because I really wanted to play BF3 without a blue screen.
Maybe if my honey do list isnt that big this weekend ill get to it.


----------



## amcl

Has anybody tried to crossflash the bios of the Gene Z with the bios of the Gene Z/Gen3 ? To gain Pci-e 3.0 support ?


----------



## amcl

It works. I crossflash it with amitool. I think Gene Z and Gene Z/Gen3 have exactly the same hardware and have the same bios. Only the firmware ID change.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amcl*
> 
> It works. I crossflash it with amitool. I think Gene Z and Gene Z/Gen3 have exactly the same hardware and have the same bios. Only the firmware ID change.


Nice!! I thought I heard about that reading online somewhere. Good to know so when the Keppler cards come out we can use the board to the max.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amcl*
> 
> It works. I crossflash it with amitool. I think Gene Z and Gene Z/Gen3 have exactly the same hardware and have the same bios. Only the firmware ID change.


Know anyone that has flashed the 0902 to the gene-z *GEN3*? and tested with pci-e 3.0 gpu, or two preferably....
i do believe the gen3 has the switch on it, not sure if some pci-e lanes are re-routed because of it?
if it were a single pci-e slot on this board then i could see it working without issues.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Snapped a picture of the new build...but the lens was laser focused on one point, so I'll try to grab another one later:



Cable routing is not really my thing, so I won't even pretend that I plan to tidy up any more than this. I was lucky to get as much crammed behind the MB as I did.









Can I now be in the club officially?









EDIT: Application submitted.

cheers,
Scuba


----------



## amcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Know anyone that has flashed the 0902 to the gene-z *GEN3*? and tested with pci-e 3.0 gpu, or two preferably....
> i do believe the gen3 has the switch on it, not sure if some pci-e lanes are re-routed because of it?
> if it were a single pci-e slot on this board then i could see it working without issues.


I have bought the Gene Z and the Gene Z /Gen3. Bought can be crossflashed, bios upgraded or downgraded without issues. Use amitool to flash because of firmware ID.

I can't test the switch because I don't have a "Ivy Bridge" cpu ..... or a ati 7900 series.

That's true, on asus site motherboards that do SLI can't be upgraded to pci-e 3.0, but if they do crossfire only, they can ? (Asus P8P67)


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Snapped a picture of the new build...but the lens was laser focused on one point, so I'll try to grab another one later:
> 
> Cable routing is not really my thing, so I won't even pretend that I plan to tidy up any more than this. I was lucky to get as much crammed behind the MB as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I now be in the club officially?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Application submitted.
> cheers,
> Scuba


Very nice!! Looks dam close to mine. Even the same type of video card.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

YEP I got you added to the Google Owners List







#190, welcome aboard







... and ONLY TEN MORE to reach 200 Official Owners !!!









I know more of you guys are out there that haven't got on the list just yet, so *LET'S DO THIS !*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Can I now be in the club officially?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Application submitted.
> cheers,
> Scuba


... and as for the Club Sig ... copy & paste one of these into your Sig line one of them should work







*cough*damn Huddler*cough* ...

= ** *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Note ( Devil Icon Optional )*

= ( *http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1004219]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/url]* )


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Snapped a picture of the new build...but the lens was laser focused on one point, so I'll try to grab another one later:
> 
> Cable routing is not really my thing, so I won't even pretend that I plan to tidy up any more than this. I was lucky to get as much crammed behind the MB as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I now be in the club officially?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Application submitted.
> cheers,
> Scuba


clean layout, not that I have an matx mobo I have thought about a smaller case, this sure makes me wanna give it a try


----------



## TheJesus

Selling my Gene-Z if anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210128/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> clean layout, not that I have an matx mobo I have thought about a smaller case, this sure makes me wanna give it a try


Thanks! That handful of unsleeved wires at the bottom is the stock wiring harness from the included Fractal fan controller, which I tried to route behind the back of the PSU, but the wiring is both short and delicate, so I didn't want to push it too hard.

It was my first time wiring an mATX...and after I got it all connected, I looked behind the MB tray and said, "yeah, let's try that again." There was no way the side was going on, so I had to disconnect everything. My lesson learned - start with the PSU cabling.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> YEP I got you added to the Google Owners List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #190, welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and ONLY TEN MORE to reach 200 Official Owners !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know more of you guys are out there that haven't got on the list just yet, so *LET'S DO THIS !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and as for the Club Sig ... copy & paste one of these into your Sig line one of them should work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*damn Huddler*cough* ...
> 
> = ** *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Note ( Devil Icon Optional )*
> 
> = ( *http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1004219]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/url]* )


Thanks much LA!


----------



## 66racer

Just noticed I didnt get added, here is the proof one more time


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Just noticed I didnt get added, here is the proof one more time


We don't like your kind round here!









Just kidding, fill out the form thingy and he'll add you


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> We don't like your kind round here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, fill out the form thingy and he'll add you


Oh thats what i forgot to do my bad, thought it was just picture proof


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh thats what i forgot to do my bad, thought it was just picture proof


Its more convenient to use the form, but he usually combs through to add manually too


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Either or ... I'm just not on this thread *24/7* ... I manage 2 other Clubs as well here on OCN, plus a Hockey Forum Club, plus ... well you get the idea









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> Oh thats what i forgot to do my bad, thought it was just picture proof


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> Its more convenient to use the form, but he usually combs through to add manually too


But yeah it is Easier & Faster for me to just review and update as needed if *YOU* fill out the GOOGLE POP UP FORM to add yourself









*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*


----------



## 66racer

Gez dont know how you manage so many clubs lol. It aint easy doing more that one I bet lol

Just filled out the link, submitted from my laptop so I just linked the pic i posted here. If needed I can send the cpu-z later tonight


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Not "needed" the *PIC* is enough, but the more info always the better







got you in and updated, look a few posts above for the CLUB sig Copy&Paste info









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> Just filled out the link, submitted from my laptop so I just linked the pic i posted here. If needed I can send the cpu-z later tonight


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Not "_needed_" the *PIC* is enough, but the more info always the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got you in and updated, look a few posts above for the CLUB sig Copy&Paste info


sweet thanks, now to get my rig updated, wont save for some reason.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Hey guys,

I would be very thankful if you can post your *motherboard temps* in idle and under load...
Please be so kind to post some results as I am a bit concerned about mine.

Thanks


----------



## amcl




----------



## omel13omel

Hello Guys,...

Can I join here....I just made another rig ...it is a small form factor build and I bought mine @ amazon.com

Can't upload photos yet for I don;t have a decent cam yet.


----------



## aardtyllyf

My motherboard runs at 38-42 idle and like 42-45 under load.

Is that ok and these are the basic values or I am running a bit high? =(


----------



## amcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> My motherboard runs at 38-42 idle and like 42-45 under load.
> Is that ok and these are the basic values or I am running a bit high? =(


Well, my boards are running at 25º idle or load. But its winter here, and I have 18º-20º degrees in my home.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Weird thing is that here where I live its like -20C outside, +20C inside.
Tried to touch the radiators on mb with finger, they are not hot, just slightly warm, so seems like its real +40C.
What case and what ventilation do you have, *amcl*?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Using asus probe shows my mobo at 25 as well. I noticed with hardware monitor I was pulling another temp anyone know if thats the northbridge or ?? Its definately a bit warmer than the MB sensor that shows in Asus probe II.


----------



## aardtyllyf

*scorpiontsi*, what is your motherboard temp in HWMonitor?


----------



## gazorp

I continue to have tremendous stability problems with this board. I believe to have confirmed the problem to be memory related. I have four g.skill ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL and no matter how i test them in pairs or alone, or all four, they always fail in memtest 86 after several hours. The failure is so bad it corrupts the display in the memory testing program...

The strange thing is that everything seems fine in windows memory diagnostic.

My root problem is that after 24-48 hours of normal use, windows freezes hard and i have to push the reset button. Is it time to RMA?


----------



## BradyT88

Do you have any other memory sticks you can test in the mobo that you are fairly certain are stable? Also when I was tightening the timings on the ram in my sig rig, I found that it was easily mem test stable but would fail Prime 95 blend in just a few minutes so I believe prime blend is a better stability test.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> *scorpiontsi*, what is your motherboard temp in HWMonitor?


Let me run prime a few.. and see if it raises right now its showing auxillary temp of 27 and system temp 25. It doesnt specify beyond that which sensors..

Edit: Prime kicking and it didn't take long for it to move off the 27 hehe...up to 40c right now ...


----------



## amcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Weird thing is that here where I live its like -20C outside, +20C inside.
> Tried to touch the radiators on mb with finger, they are not hot, just slightly warm, so seems like its real +40C.
> What case and what ventilation do you have, *amcl*?


I have a Lian Li X500B with 2 intake and 2 exaust 120mm fans running at 1100 rpm. Its a very silence rig and I never had problems with temps.


----------



## amcl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Weird thing is that here where I live its like -20C outside, +20C inside.
> Tried to touch the radiators on mb with finger, they are not hot, just slightly warm, so seems like its real +40C.
> What case and what ventilation do you have, *amcl*?


Do you have extreme fase on the board settings ? Your temps could be higher for that reason. I have asus optimize, not all fases on. For 4.5 ghz its enough.


----------



## mrrockwell

Here's an update a few things changed since my first post.


I'm really happy with this board. Real easy overclocker. I enjoy my 2500k @ 5.0 24/7


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Here's an update a few things changed since my first post.
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with this board. Real easy overclocker. I enjoy my 2500k @ 5.0 24/7


2500K @ 5.0 w/ 1.37V? Wow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> 2500K @ 5.0 w/ 1.37V? Wow.


lol seriously, you have yourself a nice cpu if thats prime stable


----------



## mrrockwell

Jep it is but it's 1.38v now. I have this rig for a month now and havent had any issues and it's stable and blazing fast


----------



## lucas.vulcan

mr rockwell on the day or your I5 2500K 1.37V to be stable at 5.0GHz the cows come home


----------



## mrrockwell

Guess the cows r comin I will post the vid as soon as it uploads.






And I know I really need SSD drive


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> I enjoy my 2500k @ 5.0 24/7


Impressive


----------



## Derek1387

Well, i just ordered mine... replacing a Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3... should hopefully be a nice upgrade especially for OC potential.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Well, i just ordered mine... replacing a Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3... should hopefully be a nice upgrade especially for OC potential.


If you don't mind me asking, why the switch? Was the Extreme 4 Gen 3 not giving you a satisfactory overclock?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why the switch? Was the Extreme 4 Gen 3 not giving you a satisfactory overclock?


He's going down to a LAN case (I know because he wanted to buy my used Gene-Z, lol)


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> He's going down to a LAN case (I know because he wanted to buy my used Gene-Z, lol)


Ah I see lol. Cause I was wondering why he would switch otherwise because I've heard people doing pretty good witht he Asrock boards as of late.


----------



## Derek1387

thejesus is correct!!

Yeah, I just wanted to make the switch to a mATX build... think it would be fun!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> thejesus is correct!!
> Yeah, I just wanted to make the switch to a mATX build... think it would be fun!


It is fun







I run a Sugo SG02, and while the airflow is terrible, I can still get a decent (4.0 GHz) OC and fit a 5850 in here for a very nice yet compact gaming PC.

I have to admit, I am a bit smug because it's fun bringing this to friends' LAN parties. They have your gamer-chic cases like the CM Sniper and Antec 1200s, and I still wow them with this little black box


----------



## solar0987

Does anyone run Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 997015
On this motherboard better question is there anyone running 1.5v 2133 ram?
This exact ram is the one in question http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-226-245&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> thejesus is correct!!
> Yeah, I just wanted to make the switch to a mATX build... think it would be fun!


Would have traded you for the Asrock. I needed a board to accomodate SLI a little better.
Anyways you made a great choice with this board.
Terry


----------



## aardtyllyf

Ok guys,

I found out why some of our motherboards are running hotter then others.
I have Maximus IV gene-Z Gen. 3 and was surprised, when realized that my mobo is running 10-12 degrees C hotter then others in idle and at load.

The reason causing this defference is...Q-Fan chassis control, which I enabled in bios. I switched it off and now running at 27C at idle and like 37C load.
Before that I had 39C Idle and 42C at load.

Any ideas why it happens?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Ok guys,
> I found out why some of our motherboards are running hotter then others.
> I have Maximus IV gene-Z Gen. 3 and was surprised, when realized that my mobo is running 10-12 degrees C hotter then others in idle and at load.
> The reason causing this defference is...Q-Fan chassis control, which I enabled in bios. I switched it off and now running at 27C at idle and like 37C load.
> Before that I had 39C Idle and 42C at load.
> Any ideas why it happens?


hum, interesting, I havent really noticed high temps, going to check when I get home, I believe i had it set to disable as well but use the AI suite to control 2 fans off the mobo. Maybe there is something wierd with the bios when its enabled outside of the os?


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Ok guys,
> I found out why some of our motherboards are running hotter then others.
> I have Maximus IV gene-Z Gen. 3 and was surprised, when realized that my mobo is running 10-12 degrees C hotter then others in idle and at load.
> The reason causing this defference is...Q-Fan chassis control, which I enabled in bios. I switched it off and now running at 27C at idle and like 37C load.
> Before that I had 39C Idle and 42C at load.
> Any ideas why it happens?


Very interesting. I never even look at my bios temps. I will have to check after work and see if mine is on or off. That's a pretty big difference in temps for sure.


----------



## aardtyllyf

*66racer, Divey* dunno guys. But what i know for sure is that we should find this out and prolly report to Asus if its not only mine board. I think its smth bios related in my case.
Anyways, will be waiting for you to check those settings.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Ok guys,
> I found out why some of our motherboards are running hotter then others.
> I have Maximus IV gene-Z Gen. 3 and was surprised, when realized that my mobo is running 10-12 degrees C hotter then others in idle and at load.
> The reason causing this defference is...Q-Fan chassis control, which I enabled in bios. I switched it off and now running at 27C at idle and like 37C load.
> Before that I had 39C Idle and 42C at load.
> Any ideas why it happens?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> *66racer, Divey* dunno guys. But what i know for sure is that we should find this out and prolly report to Asus if its not only mine board. I think its smth bios related in my case.
> Anyways, will be waiting for you to check those settings.


Ok I believe I am at least one of the folks you are referring to. I reported 40+ temps as well but very difficult to figure out where this reading was coming from and I believe my voltage is considerably higher than yours. Using Asus software my (motherboard) temp in AI suite shows 25C or less always. Now using hardware monitor I was able to pull another temp and it hits 40+- right now it is 43 (folding for hours on end while I was at work and overnight). Running a 1.45ish 4.9ghz overclock. Hardware monitor shows system temp as 24 so this is obviously what is being reported in Asus' software as 'motherboard'. This other temperature of 43 is named auxilliary. The cpu temperature reading is Core 0's temp. So I think its likely the northbridge (not sure if its still called that).


----------



## scorpiontsi

I should have added that this temp moves very slowly down like its either not cooled or passively cooled. My processor idles from 100% load drops like a rock. Thats with a nice non passive heatsink. So not sure how enabling Qfan would have any effect but once this difficult (long) WU is done. Ill try modifying my settings.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> *66racer, Divey* dunno guys. But what i know for sure is that we should find this out and prolly report to Asus if its not only mine board. I think its smth bios related in my case.
> Anyways, will be waiting for you to check those settings.


Wow dude I just got home and checked temps, no load but internet was 40c on the mobo, 22c cpu.

I literally with AI suite disabled my fan profile from user to disable and watched it drop within a minute to 31c, 2 mins into it and its at 30c.

I have excellent airflow too (5 case fans and 4 on my radiators exhausting air out) so this had to be a bios/mobo issue. I could have sworn my temps were in the low 30's but I must have been mistaken. Im in the same boat as you are.

Update, I reactivated the profile and it started to rise again, went from 30c to 32c immediatly. Same thing with any other setting i used.


----------



## Moneo

I bought a Gene-Z for my new build, fudged it up and got a tiny amount of thermal paste in the cpu socket.(Don't ask me how) If I clean it out will the board work, or can I send it to Asus in hopes of a replacement?


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I bought a Gene-Z for my new build, fudged it up and got a tiny amount of thermal paste in the cpu socket.(Don't ask me how) If I clean it out will the board work, or can I send it to Asus in hopes of a replacement?


But the CPU goes in before thermal paste









Umm, you will have an incredibly difficult time getting it out without bending the pins. If you can, then it will work. If its non-conductive and not too much of it, you might even be able to just use it (I don't recommend that).

Asus will probably not because that would be "socket damage/pin damage" that they'll never cover.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> I bought a Gene-Z for my new build, fudged it up and got a tiny amount of thermal paste in the cpu socket.(Don't ask me how) If I clean it out will the board work, or can I send it to Asus in hopes of a replacement?


Toothpicks or a vacuum. I'm sure with a little patience it can be done. Even a needle if need be.


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> But the CPU goes in before thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, you will have an incredibly difficult time getting it out without bending the pins. If you can, then it will work. If its non-conductive and not too much of it, you might even be able to just use it (I don't recommend that).
> Asus will probably not because that would be "socket damage/pin damage" that they'll never cover.


Okay, I'll try cleaning it out and pop in a Celeron to test it out, if it doesn't work I have a very nice paperweight.


----------



## Moneo

Here's a picture, the pins aren't bent and it is a very small amount.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> If its non-conductive and not too much of it, you might even be able to just use it (I don't recommend that).


Any of the "common" good brands are gonna be 90%+ conductive metals.

You'd just need a couple of "left over" microns of residue , and I'd betcha
it's bye-bye for either the mobo or cpu [or both?]

I don't know exactly how to proceed....cause it's end user error. Maybe asus
would work with you with some kinda advice or direction.

One thing's certain, powering it up is a huge gamble


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Here's a picture, the pins aren't bent and it is a very small amount.


Umm, you can try a needle (very fine tip) and get as much out. If its non conductive, you theoretically would be fine (no guarantees).

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Moneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Umm, you can try a needle (very fine tip) and get as much out. If its non conductive, you theoretically would be fine (no guarantees).
> I wish you the best of luck


I'll post again once my beastly Dual core Celeron gets here.


----------



## ChesterCat

in that area ???


----------



## Moneo

Yeah, it's just on the edge.


----------



## ChesterCat

Sheeeeesh......

Sittin' here wondering what I'd do. _I dunno_

The smallest of nasty leftovers , can cause all kinds of problems.
Just ask someone whose caught the crabs.


----------



## Moneo

It's not that worrisome to me, it was covered under warranty from a local store and I got to keep the one with the paste in the socket.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> Yeah, it's just on the edge.


Dude you can do it, be patient and you should be fine, it will be a hold your breathe moment when you fire it up, but dont worry, just take your time. Try a napkins fine edge perharps? Or get a Q-tip and try partially pulling the cotton part of the Q-tip off without actually removing it from the little stick, that bushy part might get in there and clean some of it up. Get some rubbing alcohol on there too once most of it is removed.

Thats what I would try. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*
> 
> It's not that worrisome to me, it was covered under warranty from a local store and I got to keep the one with the paste in the socket.


WOW lucky you


----------



## Moneo

Thanks for all the advice, I'll update in about a week depending when NCIx chooses to ship the cpu.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know what the max 24/7 safe vccsa/io is as well as cpu-pll range?

Asus seems to have mentioned that VCCSA/IO shouldnt be over 1/20v? But another source said 1.30, and 1.35+ only for benching
CPU-PLL Asus said they havent needed more than 1.85v but not sure on the min. value. Same source as above recommended setting to 1.9v but many guys here say less=better.

Im trying to push 4.9ghz with vcore as a last resort since im already in the 1.43v range. Once I pumped vssa/io to 1.193v from 1.15v my prime test went from a 5min failure to a 12min run before failing on 1792fft test. Any suggestions before I just give it more vcore?

Here is a screen (using AI just for quick little changes before setting them in the bios)


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> since im already in the 1.43v range.


Holey Moley !! Seems to me, 1.43 @ 4.8 is awfully high.

I'm 1.248 @ 4.6 ........and it's been to hell and back without one hiccup

I'm no super OC'er , just struck me as an extremely high number


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Holey Moley !! Seems to me, 1.43 @ 4.8 is awfully high.
> I'm 1.248 @ 4.6 ........and it's been to hell and back without one hiccup
> I'm no super OC'er , just struck me as an extremely high number


Nah, that is about average.....


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Nah, that is about average.....


So........ there's a "huge" jump then.....from 4.6 to 4.8 ??


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Holey Moley !! Seems to me, 1.43 @ 4.8 is awfully high.
> I'm 1.248 @ 4.6 ........and it's been to hell and back without one hiccup
> I'm no super OC'er , just struck me as an extremely high number


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Nah, that is about average.....


Well 1.43v for 4.9ghz. Im not sure how much more it would take to make it stable but im going to stay at 4.8ghz, too much extra voltage is needed.

Im currently "stable" but still need to get a couple hours in to really see how stable it is. But my sweet spot is 4.8ghz with 1.408v load. That has passed 32mins on 1792fft test which was one cycle, started to repeate itself. I want to get a 2hr session in before calling it good.

I have kinda been made affraid to touch the base clock, but i figure im safe under 103 from what it sounds like. raising it to 101 (4847mhz) gave it a jump in cinebench, went from 7.59 (4800mhz) to 7.87 7.65 (4847mhz) which was what i got at 5.0ghz (7.86)

edit: ran the test again and got 7.65 so maybe there was a lag in the software from switching from 5.0ghz to 4847mhz. Overall very happy with this cpu, it may not be a GOLDEN one but a dam good one. As you can see in my cinebench I have had an 8150 (4.9ghz) and 1100t (4244mhz). The 2500k does great compared to those cpu's in this test. I was hoping to beat my 8150 at 4.9ghz score but maybe later on I will try again when Im feeling wreckless lol



edit: want to add the voltage in the pic is with offset voltage so under load its really 1.408


----------



## duhasttas

^ You are getting awesome results, why are you so bothered by this? 1.408 is definitely not bad at all...
At this rate, a higher OC is only for e-peen and can seriously ruin stability. I remember when 4.0 was the benchmark a few years ago and that required high-end WC to be operational


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> ^ You are getting awesome results, why are you so bothered by this? 1.408 is definitely not bad at all...
> At this rate, a higher OC is only for e-peen and can seriously ruin stability. I remember when 4.0 was the benchmark a few years ago and that required high-end WC to be operational


Im just tryig to find the max







Which it looks like i did, 4.9ghz takes much more voltage and its not worth it


----------



## duhasttas

Indeed, it totally isn't. Its just that there are so many people who'd actually settle on a ******edly high voltage for that extra 100mhz and then wonder why random BSODs occur even though their prime/IBT run was stable. Good to know people still have self control


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im just tryig to find the max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which it looks like i did, 4.9ghz takes much more voltage and its not worth it


Indeed , you've got a "great" chip. At least you spend the time testing your
settings. So many think by getting some crazy cpuid mark, thev'e actually OC'd the thing.
Unfortunatly, most of those non-testers stuff couldn't run donkey-kong

The 2500 has been quite the impressive CPU.
Not in "my world" , could I ever substantiate the need for an i7


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Indeed, it totally isn't. Its just that there are so many people who'd actually settle on a ******edly high voltage for that extra 100mhz and then wonder why random BSODs occur even though their prime/IBT run was stable. Good to know people still have self control


Thanks, yeah Im all about testing the limits then backing off a hair. I think I enjoy overclocking more than gaming sometimes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Indeed , you've got a "great" chip. At least you spend the time testing your
> settings. So many think by getting some crazy cpuid mark, thev'e actually OC'd the thing.
> Unfortunatly, most of those non-testers stuff couldn't run donkey-kong
> The 2500 has been quite the impressive CPU.
> Not in "my world" , could I ever substantiate the need for an i7


Thanks, Oh I hear ya 100% I wanted the 2600k to have a chance and play with HT but the extra $100 I couldnt justify especially with ivy around the corner.

I know what both of you guys are saying though about the wreckless overclockers lol I presented the buyer of my 1100t and crosshair v printouts of my prime stable overclock with prime still running and he mentioned "oh I dont do that stuff I just overclock it and run it, if it bsod I change things" and I was like "oh ok cool " This dude was even running a liquid cooler too for his water cooled loop so I would have thought he would have been more responsible. Oh well.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> So........ there's a "huge" jump then.....from 4.6 to 4.8 ??


Sure is for me on an i7 2600k. Stable at 1.36v 4600, but to pass benchmarks I need 1.44 at 4800.


----------



## Divey

4.5 at 1.3 in under 3 clicks and have not looked back. Actually I have ran a couple stress test which all have passed. Once I get some time (older I get, less there is) I will see if I can go lower.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Boot question:

When I boot, the screen flashes very quickly with a "driver missing" message before the American Megatrends boot screen appears (I have boot image turned off). It flashes by so quickly that I have yet to read it fully. I may need to take a picture.







That said, it has something to do with the Micron SATA Host Controller.

The system seems fine when it boots. I have an SSD, with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and the intel RST software (from the Gene-z DVD) installed...and that software reports that the SSD is running at 6 Gbit/s, my two HDDs are running at 3 Gbit/s, and my DVD at 1.5 Gbit/s.

Any idea what the issue may be?


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Boot question:
> When I boot, the screen flashes very quickly with a "driver missing" message before the American Megatrends boot screen appears (I have boot image turned off). It flashes by so quickly that I have yet to read it fully. I may need to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, it has something to do with the Micron SATA Host Controller.
> The system seems fine when it boots. I have an SSD, with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and the intel RST software (from the Gene-z DVD) installed...and that software reports that the SSD is running at 6 Gbit/s, my two HDDs are running at 3 Gbit/s, and my DVD at 1.5 Gbit/s.
> Any idea what the issue may be?


Mine does the same. I haven't noticed any performance issues as of yet but like you said, it's to fast to read.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Boot question:
> When I boot, the screen flashes very quickly with a "driver missing" message before the American Megatrends boot screen appears (I have boot image turned off). It flashes by so quickly that I have yet to read it fully. I may need to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, it has something to do with the Micron SATA Host Controller.
> The system seems fine when it boots. I have an SSD, with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and the intel RST software (from the Gene-z DVD) installed...and that software reports that the SSD is running at 6 Gbit/s, my two HDDs are running at 3 Gbit/s, and my DVD at 1.5 Gbit/s.
> Any idea what the issue may be?


Most likely this:

JMicron Technology Corp.
PCI Express to SATA II Host controller ROM v1.07.16
Copyright (c) 2005-2009. JMicron Technology Corp.
Detecting Drives, Please Wait...

Happens on mine too, also happened on my Crosshair IV. There is probably a setting somewhere in the bios to stop it appearing. Doesn't affect performance in anyway so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Boot question:
> When I boot, the screen flashes very quickly with a "driver missing" message before the American Megatrends boot screen appears (I have boot image turned off). It flashes by so quickly that I have yet to read it fully. I may need to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, it has something to do with the Micron SATA Host Controller.
> The system seems fine when it boots. I have an SSD, with AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and the intel RST software (from the Gene-z DVD) installed...and that software reports that the SSD is running at 6 Gbit/s, my two HDDs are running at 3 Gbit/s, and my DVD at 1.5 Gbit/s.
> Any idea what the issue may be?


Under the "Advanced" tab in bios are a number of items you may or may not be using. You can disable them.
The only benefit is faster boot times.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Most likely you *DID NOT INSTALL* the JMicron Controller driver when you loaded your drivers off the CD / Internet and yet you still have the BIOS set to expect it ...

and as *alancsalt* pointed out, IF you don't need the *{Jmicron, JMB, Marvell}* controllers, for e-Sata/USB/etc. then you can safely disable one or all in the BIOS and speed up your Boot Time ...

*Slow POST / BOOT Times**,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*



> *=================================================================*
> *The POST/BOOT TIME Issue has been talked about SEVERAL times before ...
> 
> - a search back in the thread and some reading might find some answers.
> - you can also try some of these SUGGESTIONS from [email protected], thou for P67 boards, they still apply on our Z68 as well
> - If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current".
> - If you're experiencing a double POST on your Gene-Z68 motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen, then To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST.
> - Disable any controllers {Jmicron, JMB, Marvell} you're not using, for unused USB ports (example the JMB Storage controller {for the e-Sata} will cause system to double Post)
> - check that your SSD firmware is current
> - check that your Gene-Z MoBo BIOS is current, version #0902 as of this date
> - Make sure BCLK is set to 100*
> 
> *In general most of us seem to be getting between 20-30 seconds give or take, before you reach windows.*
> *Credit & Thank you to LA_Kings_Fan & Others*
> *=================================================================*


*Note* you will most likely need at least ONE of them though







depending on your Drives and other devices contected to your system.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Thanks. Actually, I did load the JMicron drivers...and I still see the message.

I had the double Asus screen when I had the boot screen showing. I don't see it now that I disabled the boot screen, but it is probably still happening. I'll check.

I have the latest MB and SSD firmware.

With regards to controllers, I suppose that I need to learn which drivers run which controllers and what each controller is used for. With regards to what I am using, well, I'd like to be able to use them all







...but to be fair, I do not yet have any USB 3.0 or eSata devices. I am definietly using SATA III.

I actually found that many of the drivers on the Asus website were actually older than what was on the DVD that I just got. I suppose that I could go to the various source sites, but I am still looking for a good explanation of what each driver is for and what is the best source (and most compatible version) for each. For now, I am just using what is on the DVD.

Anyway, good info. Thanks!

*UPDATE*: Re-enabled the boot screen...and I'm back to the double Flash with the "detecting drivers: none found" message (or something like that) in between. *Followed LA King Fan's advice* and changed "Option ROM Messages" value from "Force BIOS" to "Keep Current"...and *both issues are solved*. Thanks! It's a big thread to search Lots of results.









BTW, found this page on a Google search, which helps explain what this setting is and why one might change it: http://nettronic.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/asus-p8p67-deluxe-review/

cheers,
Scuba


----------



## 66racer

I just want to confirm which is the newest bios on the gen3? Asus site has only what came installed on my board, v402


----------



## Derek1387

My new board will be here today. Woot!


----------



## aardtyllyf

Comrades,

Any ideas how I can turn off the light on the buttons on the motherboard when PC is not working?
That light on power-reset buttons on the bottom of the motherboard is so freaking bright. The PC is just in fornt of my eyes when i wake up in the night to drink etc, so it annoys meh. =)))))


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Comrades,
> Any ideas how I can turn off the light on the buttons on the motherboard when PC is not working?
> That light on power-reset buttons on the bottom of the motherboard is so freaking bright. The PC is just in fornt of my eyes when i wake up in the night to drink etc, so it annoys meh. =)))))


Turn the psu off. The little switch on the backside of it. Or get creative and pull the top piece off and see if you can take the led out. Most likely not but hey it's worth a try.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Turn the psu off. The little switch on the backside of it. Or get creative and pull the top piece off and see if you can take the led out. Most likely not but hey it's worth a try.


When i turn my psu off and unplug it my board still keeps lighting..
I think the cmos battery is the cause.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> When i turn my psu off and unplug it my board still keeps lighting..
> I think the cmos battery is the cause.


Wait. Let the caps discharge. It won't stay lit long.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> When i turn my psu off and unplug it my board still keeps lighting..
> I think the cmos battery is the cause.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Wait. Let the caps discharge. It won't stay lit long.


Yeah it just needs a bit before it shuts off, as much as 30seconds it seems. My amd crosshair v did the same thing as far as only solution being to turn off the psu. I really wish they added this as an option in the bios


----------



## Derek1387

Well, got my board installed today. Surprisingly, i didnt have to re-install windows. Figured atleast with a different chipset, it would require a fresh install. I will probably do that over the weekend regardless, as I sense a little performance drop at the moment, but, all is well.

Oddly, now my MSI Afterburner isnt reading any temperatures though. It is however showing my memory usage, so i wonder whats up with that.


----------



## solar0987

Does anyone run Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 997015
On this motherboard better question is there anyone running 1.5v 2133 ram?
This exact ram is the one in question http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-226-245&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## conwa

Is there software to monitor my RAM temps?

I dont want to use AI Suite..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Check the Front Page *GOOGLE OWNERS LIST* ... everyone's RAM is listed if they have it filled out. I don't know about that exact ram, but a couple people did run Mushkin Enhanced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Does anyone run Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 997015
> On this motherboard better question is there anyone running 1.5v 2133 ram?
> This exact ram is the one in question http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-226-245&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Is there software to monitor my RAM temps?
> I dont want to use AI Suite..


Not that Im aware off, the memory would need s temp sensor. As far as corsair goes only the dominator gt has that, but I dont think the accesory needed is worth it, best bet is to just get an IR temp reading from different points on the memory if you want to be accurate.


----------



## Derek1387

can anyone post their starting settings for a mild OC on a 2600k? This board OCs a lot different than my Asrock, i can't even get it to boot when I start adjusting stuff like i did on my Asrock


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> can anyone post their starting settings for a mild OC on a 2600k? This board OCs a lot different than my Asrock, i can't even get it to boot when I start adjusting stuff like i did on my Asrock


Reset EVERYTHING back to defaults ... and leave all settings on the AUTO DEFAULTS, except ...

- *CPU Level Up = 4.6 GHz*

- *Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P.*

- *That's it! Simple as that!*







to get you at 4.6 GHz to start with ... do you really need to OC beyond that ? then read the *Front Page OC drop down spoiler*

*>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<<* (Click to hide)

*








3 step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z, Thanks to Rhialto*



> *How did I OC? | CPU Level Up = 4.6 | Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. | That's it! Simple as that!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode


*10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards, Thanks to SimpleTech
[Info] - Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips, Thanks to $ilent
OCN Official Sandy Stable Club **Benchmarks, Stable Rigs & GUIDES** Inc SPREADSHEET, Thanks to munaim1
***Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide [OCN Members Only], Thanks to Sin0822
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge Z68, Thanks to munaim1
*5.0 GHz + Overclock Club*, Thanks to alancsalt
[New] 6.0 GHz+ OC Club!, Thanks to xxbassplayerxx









Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS & Detailed Overclocking Guide from [email protected] on ROG Forums*

*Maximus IV GENE-Z UEFI Overclocking Guide / TIPS from MarshallR@ASUS on ROG Forums {NEW 1/26/2012}*

*Overclocking Guide Using Offset Mode for CPU Core Voltage from [email protected] on ROG Forums*

*ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide from [email protected] on ROG Forums* (Fast Link to in thread post on it)

*Rampage IV Extreme - Detailed & Easy Overclock Guide from [email protected] on OCN* (Yes I know it's the RAMPAGE board, but it's similar OC'ing)

*



*
*ASUS Rog Maximus IV Extreme/Gene OVER-CLOCKING Video courtesy NewEgg TV & ASUS ROG*

*







More Coming Soon







*


----------



## Derek1387

I didnt think the "factory overclocks" were actually that good.... too high voltage, etc....


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I didnt think the "factory overclocks" were actually that good.... too high voltage, etc....


I thought the same as well. I brought my voltage to 1.30 and multi at 45. Changed dram voltage to match the memory as well as the timings. That has been stable since day one.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I thought the same as well. I brought my voltage to 1.30 and multi at 45. Changed dram voltage to match the memory as well as the timings. That has been stable since day one.


Did you do anything with the VRM settings, since there are so many?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Oh ... sorry the *OTHER THIRTEEN* guides at Overclocking I posted *ALL* also don't help you ... guess you've got it all under controll and don't need help though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> I didnt think the "factory overclocks" were actually that good.... too high voltage, etc....


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I didnt think the "factory overclocks" were actually that good.... too high voltage, etc....


The voltage are a bit higher to be sure it catch up most of the CPU. If they had choose to go with the lowest edge, many CPU would fail because some need a little more voltage. So they went with a oretty 'safe' voltage that should be good for everyone.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> Changed dram voltage to match the memory as well as the timings.


That's exactly what X.M.P. is for. It use the factory OC certified settings from manufacturer so not much trying to play with the settings by yourself, unless you want to go a bit higher but again, it was proved that from 1600 to 1866 for exemple, there wasn't much of a difference, except maybe for benchmarking.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Oh ... sorry the *OTHER THIRTEEN* guides at Overclocking I posted *ALL* also don't help you ... guess you've got it all under controll and don't need help though


Dick much?

I just asked, that was it. I know how to OC. Everything on my Asrock was great. I switched to this board, and it has 500+ more options than my Asrock did. Was just looking for some baseline settings to start with.

Thanks for the 14 things you posted though....


----------



## changboy

thank you guys .... i try the xmp setting at 4.6 ghz and its work perfectly for me ; i5-2500k, coolmaster hyper 212 plus with asus maximus genz gen3 z68 and gskill 1866 mhz . i try many setting before and all result of freez or blue screen so now iam really happy like that, thanks.


----------



## changboy

Iam doing prime95 now since 2 hour and temp never exeed 63 celcius and always at 61 , so do you think i can overclock more aroung 5.0 ghz or like that enough for my cooler (coolmaster hyper 212 plus ) ?


----------



## rondinix

I guys, i really need some help.
I've just bought this MB and i've put on it my 2500K.

I've not done any OC yet...the problem is that, in Idle...CPU speed goes at 1.6Ghz @ 1.000V as it is supposed to do...but when the 3.7Ghz turbo boost kicks in, instead of the normal 1.180V i get 1.320V...which is extremely high for default frequency, and i cannot find a way to lower it to an appropriate level







.

I tought it was a CPU-Z's reading error...but it isn't since even ASUS Probe is giving me the same readings.

I tried then to put a negative offset to get the turbo boost vcore down to 1.18...and it works...but now i have 0.860V while idle.

What should i do?
It's all on automatic and all of the overclocking features in the BIOS are Disabled, including Load-Line calibration, which is 0%, phase control, which is Standard...and so on.
Speedstep of course is enabled...

Please help me


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Iam doing prime95 now since 2 hour and temp never exeed 63 celcius and always at 61 , so do you think i can overclock more aroung 5.0 ghz or like that enough for my cooler (coolmaster hyper 212 plus ) ?


The change in thermal output between 4.6 and 5.0 is pretty significant in my experience on the 2500K. I would recommend liquid at that point. There is no real point to go past your current clock unless you are benchmarking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rondinix*
> 
> I guys, i really need some help.
> I've just bought this MB and i've put on it my 2500K.
> I've not done any OC yet...the problem is that, in Idle...CPU speed goes at 1.6Ghz @ 1.000V as it is supposed to do...but when the 3.7Ghz turbo boost kicks in, instead of the normal 1.180V i get 1.320V...which is extremely high for default frequency, and i cannot find a way to lower it to an appropriate level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I tought it was a CPU-Z's reading error...but it isn't since even ASUS Probe is giving me the same readings.
> I tried then to put a negative offset to get the turbo boost vcore down to 1.18...and it works...but now i have 0.860V while idle.
> What should i do?
> It's all on automatic and all of the overclocking features in the BIOS are Disabled, including Load-Line calibration, which is 0%, phase control, which is Standard...and so on.
> Speedstep of course is enabled...
> Please help me


1.32V is nothing. You won't have any issues. Feel free to tune it lower or higher, but it won't cause any issues that I know of if its left at that setting.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Surprisingly, i didnt have to re-install windows. Figured atleast with a different chipset, it would require a fresh install


Interesting..... wrong in so so many ways , but interesting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I know how to OC


Ya think ?


----------



## conwa

Our boards have connection spots for 2 cpu fans and 3 casefans.
My new HAF 922 is going to have 9 fans.
7 of them are casefans.

2 @ Front (200mm + 120 mm)
2 @ Top (2x 120mm)
1 @ exhaust (120mm)
1 @ bottom (120mm)
1 @ side (200mm)

The 120 mm are CM Sickleflow 2000rpm.

I never had so much fans before and my question is:

Do i have to split the MB connections uppon 2 fans?
Should i just connect the sickleflows to the MB and the others to my PSU?


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quick, someone answer his question! I need to know too








Picking up my GeneZ tomorrow! :3


----------



## Ken1649

Motherboard fan headers are normally rated 1A or 12W. Without knowing the exact fans peak power draw, I would probably use one header with one fan. Just to be safe.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Interesting..... wrong in so so many ways , but interesting
> Ya think ?


???


----------



## rondinix

Well...thank you Jesus


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Did you do anything with the VRM settings, since there are so many?


No, nothing else. At first I did change all the power settings but running in performance mode in windows overides it anyway. So I changed all settings back to stock except those few.
Quote:


> The voltage are a bit higher to be sure it catch up most of the CPU. If they had choose to go with the lowest edge, many CPU would fail because some need a little more voltage. So they went with a oretty 'safe' voltage that should be good for everyone.


I have read a lot of guides from different forums and they range from a couple steps to over 10 steps. I tried messing with the settings may times so I finally tried just one at a time to see what happens. I'm sure the X.M.P. profiles are fine for these processors these days and I will most likely try it .


----------



## changboy

Thank you The jusus for your anwser and that what i thinking too, 4.6 ghz its will be enough. Many nice topic here and its pretty cool


----------



## Slow*Jim

Anyone using a 2.5tb or more drive with this mobo? Any issues?


----------



## BradyT88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Our boards have connection spots for 2 cpu fans and 3 casefans.
> My new HAF 922 is going to have 9 fans.
> 7 of them are casefans.
> 2 @ Front (200mm + 120 mm)
> 2 @ Top (2x 120mm)
> 1 @ exhaust (120mm)
> 1 @ bottom (120mm)
> 1 @ side (200mm)
> The 120 mm are CM Sickleflow 2000rpm.
> I never had so much fans before and my question is:
> Do i have to split the MB connections uppon 2 fans?
> Should i just connect the sickleflows to the MB and the others to my PSU?


You can always just run the extra fans on a 4 pin molex. It looks like the fans that come with the case (assuming you are using those and not replacing them) come with both the 4 pin molex and the standard 3 pin fan connectors. Then just get a fan controller so they don't run 100% all the time.


----------



## changboy

I have a 3TO with this board and all is fine , its more with the version of windows you are using , i think the 64 bit version are able to show 3 TO on 1 dd.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I'm sure the X.M.P. profiles are fine for these processors these days and I will most likely try it .


X.M.P is for memory.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> The change in thermal output between 4.6 and 5.0 is pretty significant in my experience on the 2500K. I would recommend liquid at that point. There is no real point to go past your current clock unless you are benchmarking.


I have to respectfully disagree. You will see a substantial improvement in folding for instance. If you are worried about the processor life/temp/voltage check out the intel protection plan (19.99). Personally I enjoy pushing it as hard as I can. Im back to 5ghz still using offset and I can see a difference from 4.9ghz folding. I do agree that in gaming and such you will not see much difference but you will also see less thermal output. Stresstesting is the only time I see anything close to my max temps.

Intel performance tuning protection plan: 20-35 bucks (well worth the peace of mind)
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## 66racer

In regards to offset voltage......I have been set up that way with +.005 for my 4.8ghz but isnt this essentially "auto" + .005v?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> In regards to offset voltage......I have been set up that way with +.005 for my 4.8ghz but isnt this essentially "auto" + .005v?


No it is not auto +.005... would make sense but unfortunately when you use auto with no -+ you will get extremely high voltage. If you dont believe me try to boot with 0 in offset it will likely give you 1.6ish volts. Booting on auto with 50 multiplier gave me 1.65 volts. So if your stable at .005 and your happy with the speed then you are set. You would think auto would be a base voltage but they scaled it to what they apparently thought might be necessary.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Anyone using a 2.5tb or more drive with this mobo? Any issues?


Far as I know long as you do a UEFI windows7 install you should not have any issues with larger capacity hard drives. You can find a guide here on the forums in sean's SSD guide linked in the OP on how to setup a UEFI install. Supposed to cut some time off load up and be the future preferred installation method as HD capacities increase.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> No it is not auto +.005... would make sense but unfortunately when you use auto with no -+ you will get extremely high voltage. If you dont believe me try to boot with 0 in offset it will likely give you 1.6ish volts. Booting on auto with 50 multiplier gave me 1.65 volts. So if your stable at .005 and your happy with the speed then you are set. You would think auto would be a base voltage but they scaled it to what they apparently thought might be necessary.


Thanks +rep


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome to *rolanista* & *bennyboy* to our GENE-Z owners club







up to *#193* now.

*Club Sig's* = copy & paste one of these into your Sig line one of them should work







*cough*damn Huddler*cough* ...

= ** *ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z68 Owners Club Note ( Devil Icon Optional )*

or/
= ( *http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=1004219]ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club[/url]* )

Again a reminder it is Easier & Faster for me to just review and update as needed if *YOU* fill out the GOOGLE POP UP FORM to add yourself









*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*

... ONLY *SEVEN (7)* MORE to reach *200* Official Owners !!!


----------



## ChesterCat

???............................... *really ???*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Dick much?
> ....


I just found it rather *rude* the way you address'd LA ..... when he was attempting to "guide" your questions.

On one hand, you profess to know how to OC.......... but then: [see below]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Well, got my board installed today. Surprisingly, i didnt have to re-install windows. .


I just kinda figured, someone who _professes_ to know how to OC.........would "NOT" know how to
properly install an OS, after a MOBO replacement. Allot of us have been doing builds for many years.And we read read read....... Please find me one "GUIDE" that reccomends replacing MOBO's, and then not doing a clean install.

It's like not washing your hands after taking a nasty dump.









_*YUP........ so so very wrong - on many levels*_


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???............................... *really ???*
> I just found it rather *rude* the way you address'd LA ..... when he was attempting to "guide" your questions.
> On one hand, you profess to know how to OC.......... but then: [see below]
> I just kinda figured, someone who _professes_ to know how to OC.........would "NOT" know how to
> properly install an OS, after a MOBO replacement. Allot of us have been doing builds for many years.And we read read read....... Please find me one "GUIDE" that reccomends replacing MOBO's, and then not doing a clean install.
> It's like not washing your hands after taking a nasty dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*YUP........ so so very wrong - on many levels*_


I will be doing a clean install. I was SURPRISED that it didnt require it going from the different chipset.

Thats what I said.

And, as I said, this board has 100 more features than the Asrock. Didnt know if i should touch them or go about the regular way.

So-anything else you want to misconstrue as rude?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

How is calling me a *DICK * when all I was doing was helping you ... *NOT RUDE* ? ... anyways thanks *ChesterCat*







, I thought I was the only one that noticed this, maybe it's our age ? these youngsters just don't have much respect or manners anymore.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> So-anything else you want to misconstrue as rude?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Oh ... sorry the *OTHER THIRTEEN* guides at Overclocking I posted *ALL* also don't help you ... guess you've got it all under controll and don't need help though


I wouldnt consider this polite.... at all. My initial response was about hte factory OC's not being optimal... and that is what I got out of you.

So-I wouldnt say what I said was very nice, but neither was your comment. I appreciate all the links, I really do. But not the snotty remark.

/end rant. Moving on.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys what air CPU cooler works best with this motherboard? My ram is pretty tall, locally I can get the coolermaster v6 and the frio. I'm on load 1.408v too.mostly considering this so I can try a micro atx case for fun, fitting my coolimg in one of those would be tough lol


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Depends on the *Width* of your MICRO-mATX case ... and if a *TALL* HSFCPU cooler will *FIT* with the side cover on or not ...

IF *YES* I'd say stick with the cheap good old CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ evo and add a 2nd fan to it ... hard to beat its performance for the $ize and the $.

IF *NO* then I'd suggest you look at my Noctua NH-U9B SE2, though you might need to remove one of the RAM heatsinks if you use all 4 slots, like I did, or find one stick of LowProfile RAM.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Depends on the *Width* of your MICRO-mATX case ... and if a *TALL* HSFCPU cooler will *FIT* with the side cover on or not ...
> 
> IF *YES* I'd say stick with the cheap good old CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ evo and add a 2nd fan to it ... hard to beat its performance for the $ize and the $.
> 
> IF *NO* then I'd suggest you look at my Noctua NH-U9B SE2, though you might need to remove one of the RAM heatsinks if you use all 4 slots, like I did, or find one stick of LowProfile RAM.


Yeah, granted my i7 is only OC-ed to 3.8, but that 212 EVO cooler keeps me at 26C idle (at a silent 900 RPM) and a 47C recorded max thus far...and that is just with a push fan. I have a pull in the mail, but don't expect to do much better frankly given data in the 212+ thread.

It also clears my ripjaws and leaves plenty of space between it and the GPU. Unless you are pushing the limits of OC, this is a hard cooler to beat for the size...and money.


----------



## mrrockwell

HI guys. I finally got my hands on a usb 3.0 hhd. But I have a issue. Namely when I hook it up on my front (case) usb 3.0 port it want register the device and everything is fine when it's on mbo back usb 3.0. Any toughts on what's happening?


----------



## 66racer

Thanks for the ideas on the coolers, think I will decide on a case first.


----------



## Pr0f1t

Good advice - measure carefully. Even a few millimeters of offset between the case, DRAM & the cooler will complicate an otherwise easy build. According to the datasheet specs, my CM V6GT *should* have worked fine in my NZXT Vulcan case, but the rest of the story is I had to notch out the side top rail to make it work. Nobody lied, they just give you the dimentions of the widest/tallest spots. Since neither part is rectangular, you have to look at where the cooler sits & how to make sure it'll work with your case. That being said, we're all custom builders here, so if you really want something to work, make it so! I did & am really happy with the results.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Depends on the *Width* of your MICRO-mATX case ... and if a *TALL* HSFCPU cooler will *FIT* with the side cover on or not ...
> 
> IF *YES* I'd say stick with the cheap good old CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ evo and add a 2nd fan to it ... hard to beat its performance for the $ize and the $.
> 
> IF *NO* then I'd suggest you look at my Noctua NH-U9B SE2, though you might need to remove one of the RAM heatsinks if you use all 4 slots, like I did, or find one stick of LowProfile RAM.


On the surface, this sounds like either the driver isn't installed or the controller is disabled or both. Do USB2 devices work on the front ports? Let us know what you've tried & how you're set up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> HI guys. I finally got my hands on a usb 3.0 hhd. But I have a issue. Namely when I hook it up on my front (case) usb 3.0 port it want register the device and everything is fine when it's on mbo back usb 3.0. Any toughts on what's happening?


----------



## mrrockwell

All bios settings are on and i reinstalled USB 3.0 driver. The front usb's are working fine and 3.0 charges my iPhone.


----------



## mrrockwell

Any help regarding my problem?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Can try reading ... http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?10229-Maximus-IV-gene-Z-Front-usb-3.0-problem&highlight=3.0+header

unless of course YOU're *applejuice* on the ROG Forums then I guess that won't help much


----------



## Mrrad

Had a bad crash the other day involving the usb3 and old logitech 3000 cam I had hooked up with vista drivers , at least I hope it was just that I lost the minidumps running crap cleaner. Locked up on usual windows loading screen then blue screened while listening to jango.. Anyway I just ordered the asus stx sound card to go with my m-audio 40 's and creative aurvana live headphones.. I'm wondering what it all will sound like compared to the realtek.... This is a fun hobby but potentially very frustrating ..







PS: The CC registry cleaner works really well, I was getting error ID7000 in event viewer and what I found out when you uninstall a prog , it sometimes leaves some stuff behind and system tries to start it and this produces the error . which crapcleaner fixes.........I guess maybe u guys knew this already lol


----------



## robbo2

I have 2 of the GEN3 Gene-Z boards and I absolutely love them


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Anyway I just ordered the asus stx sound card to go with my m-audio 40 's


Obviously, my advice has arrived to late. [since ya already placed order]

I recently upgraded my HTPC and swapped out my STX card for the CLARO halo XT .
I cannot express enuff, how doggone happy I am by making the upgrade.

It's only a few bucks more than the Asus.....but OH MY !!!!!!!



Have my outputs running thru my home receiver. It's unbelievable the
sound quality, and supports all the newer sound codecs.

This card has many more inputs/outputs than any card i've come across.

If.....for any chance you're not totally pleased with your newly purchased,
I'd not think twice about swapping um for the claros.


----------



## maz0r

I need a little help with my Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3. (components are as per my sig rig, except my Samsung ram hasnt arrived yet, so im using a C9 Vengence 1866 8GB kit.)
It boots fine, posts and runs my fresh install of windows perfectly (prime 95 stable for 10hours with everything on stock custom blend 70% ram), the Asus suit works fine upto a point (MemTweakit is helpless for getting my memory to its rated timings, and this has caused crashes when I pushed 4.5 (my crap, gigabyte board did 4.7all day long 100%stable with 24/7 folding)

What it doesnt do, is let me enter the bios, instead if I hold per the instructions, it sits on the post screen, and then boots into windows.
If I reset the cmos or MemOk the post screen, confirms it's "OK" and asks me to press to enter setup, but as soon as F1 is pressed it boots into windows after 20secons or so of blank screen with what appears to be a corrupted bios splash screen flickering up for a brief second (I'll try taking a photo of it later).
Reset cmos (love the button on the I/O panel!)
Re-flashed the bios with the 0402 (only avaliable) rom found on the Asus website. (reports sucessfull - continues with same issues).
Re-set the jumper, fully clearing the RTD-RAM (as per the manual)
Both USB and PS2 Keyboard connectors, and a second keyboard. (all USB slots tested)
Unplugged all cables except hdmi, power and keyboard.
Tried with the Discrete card removed, tried it in Slot 1 and Slot 2.
Tried with HDMI in the intel virtu socket

It's not hanging on any error codes, but does display [AA] once in windows (this is apparently normal?)

Has anyone else had simular issues with the bios, I searched the forum, and most users are discussing the Gene-z board, and not the /Gen3 which only has the one bios file.


----------



## nikto34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSDconvert*
> 
> IF YOU GUYS ARE HAVING CORRUPT LOOKING BIOS THROUGH AN 'HDMI' INTERFACE, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.
> Tried the different hdmi ports. Same issue no matter what, however, after re-installing the 4870 to troubleshoot, i decided to try the 'dinosaur age' VGA cable
> Sure as ****, the BIOS looked perfect through vga
> But, suspiciously, the bios looked corrupt through the on board hdmi OR the 4870's hdmi. weird.
> Since i already have a case file, I hurried and got this info out to ASUS level 2 tech support.
> They confirmed that this is a bios compatibility issue with initial hdmi transcoding. They are sending the info to taiwan tomorrrow for solves.
> Apparently, some older monitors are the original hdmi 1.3 ..... then there was 1.3a ......... then 1.4 ....... now there is 1.4a ............... but there is still the same f*cken 19 pin hdmi cables around everywhere.
> Wondering where Asus dropped the ball here, they are usually pretty good with bios fixes ..... oh yeah, were still on the very first bios too. smh
> Check out the pics below for the screenshots that look like corrupt BIOS through hdmi ....... but perfectly fine through that damn VGA cable
> 
> 
> Anybody else got a BIOS corruption looking problem through HDMI ???


I too am having the exact same issue. I have tried multiple HDMI cables (1.2,1.3,1.3a,1.4) and multiple HDMI devices (2 monitors, 2 TVs, projector) and am having the same issue. I talked with ASUS tech support and they told me that the BIOS was corrupt and the board was RMA'd. Got the next board back and same issue. Have tried everything I can think of and the only way to do get it to work is on my main computer monitor, I can get a real small screen of the BIOS via HDMI that is not corrupt. I am running the latest BIOS on the board and I was able to boot with a Live CD through the HDMI, just can not get into the BIOS. Level 2 tech support at ASUS has not been able to help me and does not know the problem. They are also very slow to respond with a solution, probably because there is none... I love my other ASUS boards but this experience has left a bad taste in my mouth and will probably consider a different board in the future...

Has anyone been able to find a fix?


----------



## Mrrad

Thanks Chester , Too late now but looking forward to my stx , only wanted left and right channels anyways







By the way everybody is talking about folding ! Is this the one everybody uses ? http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Thanks Chester , Too late now but looking forward to my stx , only wanted left and right channels anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way everybody is talking about folding ! Is this the one everybody uses ? http://folding.stanford.edu/


yes thats the one









Ill tre my dvi to hdmi converter.and see if that fixes it


----------



## Mrrad

From what I gathered so far AA is normal when in windows but you end up with a different code when resuming from sleep..........


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Thanks Chester , Too late now but looking forward to my stx , only wanted left and right channels anyways


There's nuttin wrong with the STX.......it does indeed kick azz [thinks I ran mine 3-4 years]

Had another box needing a the STX, so was perfect timing trying out the Claro's.
For my blu-ray, with all those new whacky sound requirements......the Claro's
handling formats...... the STX just couldn't.


----------



## rondinix

Hey guys, one question:

Is the Gen-Z/Gen3 compatible with 0902 BIOS version? Because if i look on the product page i only find the old 0402, and if i download the 0902 from the Gen-Z (non Gen3), it won't let me flash it due to image verification error.

What should i do?


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikto34*
> 
> I too am having the exact same issue. I have tried multiple HDMI cables (1.2,1.3,1.3a,1.4) and multiple HDMI devices (2 monitors, 2 TVs, projector) and am having the same issue. I talked with ASUS tech support and they told me that the BIOS was corrupt and the board was RMA'd. Got the next board back and same issue. Have tried everything I can think of and the only way to do get it to work is on my main computer monitor, I can get a real small screen of the BIOS via HDMI that is not corrupt. I am running the latest BIOS on the board and I was able to boot with a Live CD through the HDMI, just can not get into the BIOS. Level 2 tech support at ASUS has not been able to help me and does not know the problem. They are also very slow to respond with a solution, probably because there is none... I love my other ASUS boards but this experience has left a bad taste in my mouth and will probably consider a different board in the future...
> Has anyone been able to find a fix?


turns out my issue was the HDMI also, but i wasn't even getting the corrupt looking bios, just multicolored static galore.

I hope Asus fix this in the first bios update, dragging a monitor from my grandma's just to setup my overclock blows... might see if work are selling any more 19inch Samsungs for a third (first non hdmi) monitor.


----------



## xF5x

Hi all,
I figured i would post in here as I am looking for advice from fellow Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 owners. Below is my new build and components are starting to show up at my door (excited as its been awhile). I was originally going to go with a Corsair CAFA70 cpu cooler for air cooling but saved a little on the case and WD drive so decided to opt for the Noctua NH-D14 which will be showing at my door tomorrow. My question is DID I MAKE A POOR CHOICE, lol? Some users are saying it's not needed for a Sandy Bridge that an EVO or Corsair CAFA70 will do and is smaller, which leads me to my next question. Some users sort of dislike it because of it's size so my question is - being though it will be here at my door tomorrow is it worth the hassle because of it's size instead of returning it ( should of researched a bit more but to excited ) and will the temps be that much better that say an Evo or Corsair CAFA70? I will be overclocking!

I didn't want to go with water but if I did it would of been something like the Corsair H100 as I really do not want to get into a custom loop again. Would have the Corsair H100 been a better choice as well? I am looking for good cooling and reliability. And also for some of you who will be wondering, hmm. Why did you opt for an HD 6770. The answer is I decided to go cheap on the GPU at the moment to wait and see if prices come down a bit on some of the better cards then I will be sticking this in my sons rig







.

The rig will be used for gaming, dvd ripping, blue ray ripping maybe, a little video encoding ( nothing major ) and everyday use.

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz.
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard.
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Profile Desktop Memory Model CML8GX3M2A1600C9 *(X2 for 16 gb)*.
Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD).
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive.
SAPPHIRE 100328L Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card.
CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 (CMPSU-650HX) 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM.

Thanks all and I cannot wait to get this up and running.


----------



## Mrrad

Hey Chester, Does the stx slot in easy enough on the gene ?


----------



## Mrrad

The only thing I can say i'm using the antec 620 kuhler and getting pretty good temperatures and freeing up loads of space ....


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Hey Chester, Does the stx slot in easy enough on the gene ?


The STX was used on my HTPC box......not me "gene"


----------



## changboy

Hello i wanna have some info about your card coz i read on net there the asus xonar suppose to be better in sound of the claro card , so can you give me some info of compare the 2 card please, thanks Chestercat.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Hey guys my board gave out getting error code 06 (micro code loading) and stuck on VGA bios led indicator. Tried everything except rogue connect. unplugged everything removed video card tried taking out the battery, flipping the power switch , using the reset bios switch on back of board and the pin one. Nothing works same error no display at all. On my backup setup using video card its fine so is PSU(tried backup on board). Using my C2D and Formula rampage till I get this board off and get a new one back. I don't think rog connect will work for me because the USB ports are not working. Using my wired eclipse 2 keyboard it lights up for a second on boot then goes right back off. Any ideas before I apply for a RMA?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Hey guys my board gave out getting error code 06 (micro code loading) and stuck on VGA bios led indicator. Tried everything except rogue connect. unplugged everything removed video card tried taking out the battery, flipping the power switch , using the reset bios switch on back of board and the pin one. Nothing works same error no display at all. On my backup setup using video card its fine so is PSU(tried backup on board). Using my C2D and Formula rampage till I get this board off and get a new one back. I don't think rog connect will work for me because the USB ports are not working. Using my wired eclipse 2 keyboard it lights up for a second on boot then goes right back off. Any ideas before I apply for a RMA?


bummer, I remember someone on an amd rog board reloaded their bios through rog connect I believe and saved him from an rma, maybe the rog connect rog works? Im wondering is asus gave it a private usb or something since its labeled. Also maybe try reseating the bios chip? Its near the red sata, its a long shot but ya never know


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> bummer, I remember someone on an amd rog board reloaded their bios through rog connect I believe and saved him from an rma, maybe the rog connect rog works? Im wondering is asus gave it a private usb or something since its labeled. Also maybe try reseating the bios chip? Its near the red sata, its a long shot but ya never know


Yea might try rog connect and have not tried reseating the bios had noticed it though, My new video card would not fit in my old case so had to yank system down and put this board/processor in my new case. Have a mobo tray though with my old case so I can probably set it up bench style and try the rog connect before I rma. When it quit working was very odd I tried to hook up a old raid set of hard drives that have been broke apart for years. Windows tried to repair them into a raid array. Was not to sure what to do so just let it run. Once it was done I could see the raid array in windows but could not access it. Took ownership still wouldnt let me access it. So I rebooted looked over sata options to see if there was something that might fix it. When I rebooted is when issue started. Really odd stuff


----------



## OverClocker55

Used Msi p67-gd65 for one of these?


----------



## omel13omel

Hello Guys...

good day to all...just droppin by..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Yea might try rog connect and have not tried reseating the bios had noticed it though, My new video card would not fit in my old case so had to yank system down and put this board/processor in my new case. Have a mobo tray though with my old case so I can probably set it up bench style and try the rog connect before I rma. When it quit working was very odd I tried to hook up a old raid set of hard drives that have been broke apart for years. Windows tried to repair them into a raid array. Was not to sure what to do so just let it run. Once it was done I could see the raid array in windows but could not access it. Took ownership still wouldnt let me access it. So I rebooted looked over sata options to see if there was something that might fix it. When I rebooted is when issue started. Really odd stuff


You know what, check your power connectors you might have moved. I literally had an issue with my pc now, installed an internal usb expansion card which uses a molex plug, well those dam molex are all cheap but when I powered up my system instant shut down. Reminded me of when I had a mobo. Checked the pins on the molex plug and found one of the locking tabs touching another pin causing the psu to see a short and power down. It was on one of my fans but thats where I plugged into for the usb card.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> You know what, check your power connectors you might have moved. I literally had an issue with my pc now, installed an internal usb expansion card which uses a molex plug, well those dam molex are all cheap but when I powered up my system instant shut down. Reminded me of when I had a mobo. Checked the pins on the molex plug and found one of the locking tabs touching another pin causing the psu to see a short and power down. It was on one of my fans but thats where I plugged into for the usb card.


Yea I wondered that at first so I unhooked everything (all 4 hdds/bluray player/writer/ect) still no change. So I went through the hassle of removing the video card (uses a ton of juice). Last chance at hoping it was just the PSU I hooked up my 600 watt from last build and still exact same error code and debug led. I will probably try rog update but pretty sure the USBs are not functioning properly and will not allow it to work. I hadnt mentioned that Ive tried loading the bios on a fat32 USB stick, as well as the Asus disc in cdrom to flash the bios but I believe that option we all choose to keep the splash screen from reappearing (keep current bios setting) would keep that from working properly. Not a huge deal I am not currently seriously gaming or doing anything that needs the more powerful system. I will let you guys know if I ROG connect will work or not , anyone used it?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Yea I wondered that at first so I unhooked everything (all 4 hdds/bluray player/writer/ect) still no change. So I went through the hassle of removing the video card (uses a ton of juice). Last chance at hoping it was just the PSU I hooked up my 600 watt from last build and still exact same error code and debug led. I will probably try rog update but pretty sure the USBs are not functioning properly and will not allow it to work. I hadnt mentioned that Ive tried loading the bios on a fat32 USB stick, as well as the Asus disc in cdrom to flash the bios but I believe that option we all choose to keep the splash screen from reappearing (keep current bios setting) would keep that from working properly. Not a huge deal I am not currently seriously gaming or doing anything that needs the more powerful system. I will let you guys know if I ROG connect will work or not , anyone used it?


cool keep us posted. If you do need to rma, Im curious how they handle it, I thought I was told they express ship a new board on ROG mobo's on the first rma. This was about a year ago so my memory could be misleading lol


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

*Memory Test Question*

So my system seems very stable. No freezes, no BSODs, it starts up and shuts down fine, works fine when gaming...BUT Firefox crashes hard to desktop sporadically. I never had this issue with my old desktop...and I know that it could have many causes, but I decided to test the memory.

I installed memtest86+ 4.2 on to a USB stick and booted from it...and got 40,000 errors in the first couple of minutes when it seemed to be testing something related to L1 and L2 cache. I don't know much about these things, but that doesn't sound good...so I booted into the MS memory test and it displayed a "hardware problem" message immediately as it started the test. It finished the test and I booted back into windows to see the results...which seemed to simply be a dialog stating that my system has a memory issue and that I should contact the system manufacturer.









Not wanting to get chastised here, I checked the guides in this thread and saw one item noting that the AUTO timings might be off for my RAM and that I should verify. My system is currently running with the latest Gene-Z BIOS with all default settings. The RAM is listed as compatible with the board:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - TIMES TWO - 16GB total
(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428)

I checked the BIOS and the AUTO settings are 1.5V and 9, 9, 9, 24...which agrees with the values in the document here:

http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_ftype.aspx?f_type=34&slanguage=en-us&model=Maximus%20IV%20GENE-Z

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!

cheers,
Scuba


----------



## sunny7day

I urgently need the 302 bios for the gen3 model, please upload it. thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> *Memory Test Question*
> So my system seems very stable. No freezes, no BSODs, it starts up and shuts down fine, works fine when gaming...BUT Firefox crashes hard to desktop sporadically. I never had this issue with my old desktop...and I know that it could have many causes, but I decided to test the memory.
> I installed memtest86+ 4.2 on to a USB stick and booted from it...and got 40,000 errors in the first couple of minutes when it seemed to be testing something related to L1 and L2 cache. I don't know much about these things, but that doesn't sound good...so I booted into the MS memory test and it displayed a "hardware problem" message immediately as it started the test. It finished the test and I booted back into windows to see the results...which seemed to simply be a dialog stating that my system has a memory issue and that I should contact the system manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to get chastised here, I checked the guides in this thread and saw one item noting that the AUTO timings might be off for my RAM and that I should verify. My system is currently running with the latest Gene-Z BIOS with all default settings. The RAM is listed as compatible with the board:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - TIMES TWO - 16GB total
> (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428)
> I checked the BIOS and the AUTO settings are 1.5V and 9, 9, 9, 24...which agrees with the values in the document here:
> http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_ftype.aspx?f_type=34&slanguage=en-us&model=Maximus%20IV%20GENE-Z
> Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> cheers,
> Scuba


Steve, did you test the ram sticks individually? You may find that you have one faulty stick. I've had that with a new 3 x 2 set of 2133 Corsair. You can be unlucky.


----------



## m.oreilly

not a memtest user, but:
Quote:


> ...and got *40,000 errors* in the first couple of minutes when *it seemed to be testing something related to L1 and L2 cache*.


that would be cpu related?


----------



## harlen

Hi. Could someone with fans plugged into cha1 2 and 3 do a quick test for me? Show screenshot of bios with fan control disabled, and then fan control enabled with them running at a slower speed?

For me controller 1 and 2 are stuck at max speed. I'm using both 3 pin and PWM fans for testing.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Hi. Could someone with fans plugged into cha1 2 and 3 do a quick test for me? Show screenshot of bios with fan control disabled, and then fan control enabled with them running at a slower speed?
> For me controller 1 and 2 are stuck at max speed. I'm using both 3 pin and PWM fans for testing.


U got ur own board silly


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Steve, did you test the ram sticks individually? You may find that you have one faulty stick. I've had that with a new 3 x 2 set of 2133 Corsair. You can be unlucky.


Actually, I haven't yet (believe it or not). It was late last night when I hit this issue and I have been at work all day today. That definitely seems like the next step. Probably tomorrow though, since I am still at work...lonnng day









I was just getting thrown by the errors in the first phase of memtest86+ when it looks like it is doing something with the CPU cache...since the memtest86+ docs state that it does not test cache explicitly. It just tests memory. Thus, I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the tool or had a better recommendation...or if there is a tweak that I should make to my BIOS before running such a tool. I found something about turning off USB legacy support on this board...but the BIOS is all at default values for the moment until I get this worked out...unless there is a good reason to do otherwise.

Thanks for the response! Rep to you!







Any other advice is appreciated.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> U got ur own board silly


The point is to confirm whether that is normal behaviour on another board. I only have 1. On my board 1 and 2 CHA controller are stuck at max speed no matter what i do.


----------



## Rob Irizarry

Thought I'd share my build from Feb 3:



It was built for use as a home virtualization lab so memory is maxed at 32GB.

More on it - http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/870#post_16474126


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Actually, I haven't yet (believe it or not). It was late last night when I hit this issue and I have been at work all day today. That definitely seems like the next step. Probably tomorrow though, since I am still at work...lonnng day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just getting thrown by the errors in the first phase of memtest86+ when it looks like it is doing something with the CPU cache...since the memtest86+ docs state that it does not test cache explicitly. It just tests memory. Thus, I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the tool or had a better recommendation...or if there is a tweak that I should make to my BIOS before running such a tool. I found something about turning off USB legacy support on this board...but the BIOS is all at default values for the moment until I get this worked out...unless there is a good reason to do otherwise.
> Thanks for the response! Rep to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other advice is appreciated.


Don't know if this helps clarify:
Quote:


> Please be aware that not all errors reported by Memtest86 are due to bad memory. The test implicitly tests the CPU, L1 and L2 caches as well as the motherboard. It is impossible for the test to determine what causes the failure to occur. However, most failures will be due to a problem with memory module. When it is not, the only option is to replace parts until the failure is corrected.
> 
> Once a memory error has been detected, determining the failing SIMM/DIMM module is not a clear cut procedure. With the large number of motherboard vendors and possible combinations of memory slots it would be difficult if not impossible to assemble complete information about how a particular error would map to a failing memory module. However, there are steps that may be taken to determine the failing module. Here are four techniques that you may wish to use:
> 
> 1) Removing modules
> This is simplest method for isolating a failing modules, but may only be employed when one or more modules can be removed from the system. By selectively removing modules from the system and then running the test you will be able to find the bad modules. Be sure to note exactly which modules are in the system when the test passes and when the test fails.
> 
> 2) Rotating modules
> When none of the modules can be removed then you may wish to rotate modules to find the failing one. This technique can only be used if there are three or more modules in the system. Change the location of two modules at a time. For example put the module from slot 1 into slot 2 and put the module from slot 2 in slot 1. Run the test and if either the failing bit or address changes then you know that the failing module is one of the ones just moved. By using several combinations of module movement you should be able to determine which module is failing.
> 
> 3) Replacing modules
> If you are unable to use either of the previous techniques then you are left to selective replacement of modules to find the failure.
> 
> 4) Avoiding allocation
> The printing mode for BadRAM patterns is intended to construct boot time parameters for a Linux kernel that is compiled with BadRAM support. This work-around makes it possible for Linux to reliably run with defective RAM. For more information on BadRAM support for Linux, sail to http://home.zonnet.nl/vanrein/badram
> 
> Sometimes memory errors show up due to component incompatibility. A memory module may work fine in one system and not in another. This is not uncommon and is a source of confusion. In these situations the components are not necessarily bad but have marginal conditions that when combined with other components will cause errors.


http://www.memtest86.com/tech.html


----------



## sunny7day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunny7day*
> 
> I urgently need the 302 bios for the gen3 model, please upload it. thanks


No one has?
I need the 0302 build bios of the Gen3 model which is not avaliable on asus website. please help!


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Actually, I haven't yet (believe it or not). It was late last night when I hit this issue and I have been at work all day today. That definitely seems like the next step. Probably tomorrow though, since I am still at work...lonnng day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just getting thrown by the errors in the first phase of memtest86+ when it looks like it is doing something with the CPU cache...since the memtest86+ docs state that it does not test cache explicitly. It just tests memory. Thus, I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the tool or had a better recommendation...or if there is a tweak that I should make to my BIOS before running such a tool. I found something about turning off USB legacy support on this board...but the BIOS is all at default values for the moment until I get this worked out...unless there is a good reason to do otherwise.
> Thanks for the response! Rep to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other advice is appreciated.


Well, forget what I said about L1/L2 cache. That was me misinterpreting a blinking cursor in the memtest86+ program







I downloaded the standard memtest86 app and ran the test and the cursor was elsewhere...and then I realized what was up.

The standard memtest86 app also puked hard and fast, so I pulled all but one stick and ran it again. Same puke. I then pulled that stick and dropped in a different stick in a different slot...and that stick passed all 11 tests. I then placed that passing stick in the slot that failed in test 1 and it passed again. Relief, it is not the slot. I then dropped the failing stick from test 1 in the slot that passed in test 2...and it failed again. Thus, looks like a bad stick and the MB is fine. I am testing the other two sticks and other two slots now...and will then need to figure out if I need to contact newegg or G Skill.

Thanks for the help! Rep to all who responded.

*UPDATE:* The other two sticks and two slots passed fine...so it looks like one bad stick out of four. And folks ask why people get 16GB of RAM...it's so that we can ensure that we get at least two good sticks









RMA-ing in the morning...and going with 8GB for now. Thanks again.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Well, forget what I said about L1/L2 cache. That was me misinterpreting a blinking cursor in the memtest86+ program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the standard memtest86 app and ran the test and the cursor was elsewhere...and then I realized what was up.
> The standard memtest86 app also puked hard and fast, so I pulled all but one stick and ran it again. Same puke. I then pulled that stick and dropped in a different stick in a different slot...and that stick passed all 11 tests. I then placed that passing stick in the slot that failed in test 1 and it passed again. Relief, it is not the slot. I then dropped the failing stick from test 1 in the slot that passed in test 2...and it failed again. Thus, looks like a bad stick and the MB is fine. I am testing the other two sticks and other two slots now...and will then need to figure out if I need to contact newegg or G Skill.
> Thanks for the help! Rep to all who responded.
> *UPDATE:* The other two sticks and two slots passed fine...so it looks like one bad stick out of four. And folks ask why people get 16GB of RAM...it's so that we can ensure that we get at least two good sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA-ing in the morning...and going with 8GB for now. Thanks again.


Good to find it. It's problems you cant find the cause for that drive you crazy.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Sup comrades,

Can someone touch the mosfet heatsink with finger under load and idle and tell me how it feels? Tried a infrared thermo today and it showed me 53C on mosfet heatsink. didn't believe it and touched it with my finger. Not scorching hot, but really very warm.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Good to find it. It's problems you cant find the cause for that drive you crazy.


Ugh.

It looks like I can RMA with either Newegg or G.Skill, but both options have their warts.

NewEgg issues the RMA number immediately, but suggests shipping with UPS via their pre-printed label...and shipping is $10.49. That is about 25% of the cost of the two stick set. Furthermore, I'll need to send two back...and only one is bad. What are the odds that I get two good sticks in return?







Probably good, but not as good as the odds if I just send one stick back.









I also submitted an RMA request to G.Skill, but that process is not automated...and I hear that it may take days for them to issue an RMA number. On the positive side, I may just be able to return just one stick with them.

This process sort of sucks. Frankly, I think that G.Skill should pick up the return shipping costs and cross-ship the new memory. They sent me a defective product yet I need to absorb the expense. I know it's not a lot of money, but it is significant relative to the cost of the memory...and it's also the principle. I think that I am going to give them a call.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Ugh.
> It looks like I can RMA with either Newegg or G.Skill, but both options have their warts.
> NewEgg issues the RMA number immediately, but suggests shipping with UPS via their pre-printed label...and shipping is $10.49. That is about 25% of the cost of the two stick set. Furthermore, I'll need to send two back...and only one is bad. What are the odds that I get two good sticks in return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably good, but not as good as the odds if I just send one stick back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also submitted an RMA request to G.Skill, but that process is not automated...and I hear that it may take days for them to issue an RMA number. On the positive side, I may just be able to return just one stick with them.
> This process sort of sucks. Frankly, I think that G.Skill should pick up the return shipping costs and cross-ship the new memory. They sent me a defective product yet I need to absorb the expense. I know it's not a lot of money, but it is significant relative to the cost of the memory...and it's also the principle. I think that I am going to give them a call.


In 2008 I had trouble in that 2 sets of 2 x1GB DDR2 wouldn't work together. I know a lot don't have such a problem, but since then I've always bought matched and not mixed sets, just so it wouldn't happen again...so personally, I'd do the pair.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In 2008 I had trouble in that 2 sets of 2 x1GB DDR2 wouldn't work together. I know a lot don't have such a problem, but since then I've always bought matched and not mixed sets, just so it wouldn't happen again...so personally, I'd do the pair.


Thanks for the advice.

I checked out G.Skill's RMA forums and while it looks like they are certainly willing to stand behind their products, their RMA process is somewhat of a mess...with lost RMA requests and delayed shipping.

In contrast, I just called Newegg to ask about the RMA that I submitted there...and they said not to worry about the shipping - they would send me a pre-paid label via email...and then overnight the replacement memory to me shortly after they receive what I send to them. I do need to send both sticks, but I can live with it. Guess what I am doing the second it arrives? Rhymes with gemtest.









Newegg rocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> I checked out G.Skill's RMA forums and while it looks like they are certainly willing to stand behind their products, their RMA process is somewhat of a mess...with lost RMA requests and delayed shipping.
> In contrast, I just called Newegg to ask about the RMA that I submitted there...and they said not to worry about the shipping - they would send me a pre-paid label via email...and then overnight the replacement memory to me shortly after they receive what I send to them. I do need to send both sticks, but I can live with it. Guess what I am doing the second it arrives? Rhymes with gemtest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg rocks.


----------



## Addict_SW

Alright owners?

Don't shoot me for asking, a new guy to the club LOL.

Whats the difference between the original and the GEN3 variant?

Is my GPU likely to be at a disadvantage on the original over the GEN3, especially as I might be looking to go Kepler or HD7950 soon.

Will a BIOS update update the board to GEN3 - I'm talking in regards to the original here? Or is it more to do with the board engineering?

Thank you!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addict_SW*
> 
> Alright owners?
> Don't shoot me for asking, a new guy to the club LOL.
> Whats the difference between the original and the GEN3 variant?
> Is my GPU likely to be at a disadvantage on the original over the GEN3, especially as I might be looking to go Kepler or HD7950 soon.
> Will a BIOS update update the board to GEN3 - I'm talking in regards to the original here? Or is it more to do with the board engineering?
> Thank you!


The Gene-z don't support PCI-E 3.0 while the Gene-z/GEN3 does.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addict_SW*
> 
> Alright owners?
> Don't shoot me for asking, a new guy to the club LOL.
> Whats the difference between the original and the GEN3 variant?
> Is my GPU likely to be at a disadvantage on the original over the GEN3, especially as I might be looking to go Kepler or HD7950 soon.
> Will a BIOS update update the board to GEN3 - I'm talking in regards to the original here? Or is it more to do with the board engineering?
> Thank you!


Gen3 follows the PCIE 3.0 specification whereas the original does not.

That said, the original will still work perfectly with Ivy Bridge and a PCIE 3.0 video card, just with the card operating on the PCIE 2.0 specification.

We likely will not see PCIE 2.0 becoming a bottleneck for PCIE 3.0 cards for 2-3 generations.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

﻿﻿







We've already HAD this conversation before ... *BEFORE *... see below ... *again







*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Addict_SW* 

Alright owners?
Don't shoot me for asking, a new guy to the club LOL.
Whats the difference between the original and the GEN3 variant?
Is my GPU likely to be at a disadvantage on the original over the GEN3, especially as I might be looking to go Kepler or HD7950 soon.
Will a BIOS update update the board to GEN3 - I'm talking in regards to the original here? Or is it more to do with the board engineering?
Thank you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan* 








We've already HAD this conversation before ... see below ...

﻿﻿Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I already own the regular gene-z any upside to the gen 3 minus the pci 3.0?
> Is there a need for it? Will it make a huge difference? Or just 1 or 2 fps with a capable processor?
> 
> Is PCI-e 3.0 really worth much of anything *YET* ? ...
> 
> - http://www.techpowerup.com/157253/PCI-Express-3.0-Has-Zero-Performance-Incentive-for-Radeon-HD-7970-Tests.html
> 
> - http://vr-zone.com/articles/does-pcie-3.0-matter-for-today-s-gpus-we-test-with-the-radeon-hd-7970/14306.html
> 
> - http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison
> 
> - http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/49646-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-review-21.html
> 
> - http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works
> 
> These would tend to suggest *NO* ... not for *gaming*, and much else not for awhile yet.
> 
> I mean great IF you have the PCI-e 3.0 board, but I dunno if it's worth the extra $ for a a little future proofing today ? Certainly not worth being upset about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say KEEP what you have and BE HAPPY ... but hey that's just ME and MY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* *... OR ...* after re-reading your post ... did you mean *ASIDE* from PCI-e 3.0 which isn't much benefit,
> 
> is there any *OTHER* reason to consider the GEN 3 board an uppgrade over the GEN 2 ? in which case that answer is *NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Gabe63

I am fairly late to the party but excited about my new board and build! Great info in here.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome *Gabe63*, I got you added ... Owner #199 ... *200* is so close ! I can feel it









also recently added in *February*;

- *Lost-Boi*

- *Divey*

- *allester09*

- *Scuba Steve in VA*

- *66racer*

- *rolanista*

- *bennyboy*

- *Bravo2010*

- *Maz0r*

- *omel13omel*

- *Rob Irizarry*

- *Akiei*

- *Gabe63*

- *xF5x*

- *Grizwald*

(If you think I missed adding your name please PM me)

*OR* it is Easier & Faster for me to just review and update as needed if *YOU* fill out the GOOGLE POP UP FORM to add yourself









*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*

*NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or PHOTO proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


----------



## xF5x

Hi all! Another owner here









Sorry for the poor pics but took them with my phone. Up and running now and doing updates after Windows install.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Congrats and welcome to *xF5x *Gene-Z Owner *#200* ! into the Club ...  ... we did it

 














*TWO HUNDRED !*


----------



## ChesterCat

How long will it take , to process the $$$$$ award from Asus ???

I was understanding it was $1000.00

What a lucky Guy.


----------



## rwpritchett

Next stop... 300??


----------



## Gabe63

Help, just built the system, fresh W7 install and I cannot get onto the internet. I am wired and I know it is good. W7 says I dont have the drivers, do I need to install the MOBO CD drivers? I normally never do, just dont want bloatware stuff. Thanks

EDIT, Yup, had to instll the driver. I only installed the LAN driver form the disc, what else should I install for the ASUS disk?


----------



## ChesterCat

Have you checked Device Manager ?


----------



## allester09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> Help, just built the system, fresh W7 install and I cannot get onto the internet. I am wired and I know it is good. W7 says I dont have the drivers, do I need to install the MOBO CD drivers? I normally never do, just dont want bloatware stuff. Thanks
> EDIT, Yup, had to instll the driver. I only installed the LAN driver form the disc, what else should I install for the ASUS disk?


Check device manager the right click the unknowns there then select update driver locate your Driver CD. all will be fine.
^^,


----------



## thatrodbloke

Is it possible to fit SLI and an Asus Xonar DG?


----------



## allester09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> Is it possible to fit SLI and an Asus Xonar DG?


----------



## allester09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allester09*
> 
> I thinks its not possible >.<


I think its not possible. even you use waterblocks on second card.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*YES* it's possible ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> Is it possible to fit SLI and an Asus Xonar DG?


however you'll *NEED* one of THESE ...


----------



## Gabe63

I love mATX! Just need an SSD now... +reped those who justed helped. Any other drivers to download from the CD? Do the USB3 drivers work? My case is USB compatible.


----------



## ChesterCat

If you have USB3.0 on your case.....the 3.0 drivers are on the CD [yes, you'll need them







]


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> If you have USB3.0 on your case.....the 3.0 drivers are on the CD [yes, you'll need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


When I searched this thread I see a lot of people complaining the USB3 drivers cause issues, are they resolved?


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Finally I received M4-Z-G3 Board









Here


adult image hosting


----------



## Smith Xavyez

My Board is ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68-Gen3 and my Graphic Card is Asus HD 6950 2G-DDR5

What should i do For virtu ??

1 . Enable or disable igpu in Bios ???
2. Enable or disable Virtu in Windows ??
3. Other settings for Virtu & bios Settings


jpg image hosting


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> When I searched this thread I see a lot of people complaining the USB3 drivers cause issues, are they resolved?


Wasn't aware of any issues. The usb3 port on my case works just fine,
as i'm using an external usb3 drive.(and used the CD's driver)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Wasn't aware of any issues. The usb3 port on my case works just fine,
> as i'm using an external usb3 drive.(and used the CD's driver)


Same here


----------



## toyz72

i've been having alot of trouble getting my onboard sound working right on my gene-z . i'm using a jvc harx 900 headset. everything thing sounds muddy or running together for some reason. i was wondering if someone could give me the correct sound setting for my onboard?i just cant seem to get it figured out.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got *tK Fury *& *Smith Xavyez *added to our Google Owners List ... welcome









Regarding ;

- *VIRTU* ... personally I'd dissable it and forget it ... the idea didn't live up to expectations IMO, but I can understand the desire to try and get it working







and I would like to also.

- *USB 3.0* ... this isn't to diss those that are having issues, we want to help you get your issues Fixed and you to be happy with your GeneZ board, but I'll just say that the Majority of time you read people having "issue's" with something NOT working on this borad it tends to come back down to *USER ERROR* ... as you see many people posted they have no problem with it working at all.

- *SOUND* ... might search WAY BACK in this thread, I do recall there being an issue if you installed the sound drivers in the wrong order, that I recall off the top of my head, the basic realtek driver had to be first, and then you could install the XFi drivers and SoundBlaster stuff after. Might be your issue, don't know ?


----------



## toyz72

thx for the reply on the sound issue. i think im going to go ahead and order a sound card. i need something with alittle more punch anyhow. i think i'll be going with the asus dx card.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

1ceTr0n here, *NightFire* is still going strong with long sessions of SWTOR the past few months on the Gene-Z but im getting really tempted to retire my beloved Antec Mini P-180 for Silverstones TJ08-E case.

If I do end up going to the dark side, I have a small favor to ask of the OC Gene -Z club. Does anyone who is not using the case sticker that came with the Gene-Z mobo be willing to part with it for a new mod project on the TJ08-E case?


----------



## metalmayhem9

Hello! On my way to become a member of this club here. But I got stymied while trying to make the new system boot.

1. I can't get to Windows with a preloaded HDD. I set everything on stock settings in the BIOS, yet the system does not boot







. POST screen says overclock error, asks to press F1 to fix my settings in the BIOS. So I went back to BIOS.

2. Now, I am using my TV via HDMI for lack of a proper display atm. Whenever I am at BIOS to fix settings about a third of the screen is always cropped on the right and bottom side on my TV. Is there a way to fix the cropping in UEFI BIOS? *I can't see/change every single setting* (even after scrolling). The video card is a XFX GeForce 9600 GSO from another system.

Reading the manual and online research haven't helped yet. Nor did tinkering with various zoom mode and overscan settings in my TV.

Can you folks help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Make a 100% Fresh clean install of WINDOWS* do not try and use a preloaded version off your existing HDD / SSD ... you're building a *NEW* system start from *SCRATCH* ! and then load up the programs and files off the storage HDD after you get your system up and running and stablized.









Quote:
Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9* 
But I got stymied while trying to make the new system boot.

1. I can't get to Windows with a preloaded HDD.


> Can you folks help me with this?
> Thanks.


----------



## harlen

Hi Again,

I'm having big trouble with ASUS in Australia. I wonder if someone can do a quick test for me.

On my Gene-z (not the Gen3, that works fine) with bios 0902 CHA FAN 1 and 2 will not allow variable control of 3pin or PWM fans. It only allows lower speeds on CHA FAN 3, the one near the cmos battery.

Could someone test that? I'm getting mixed signals from ASUS. I RMAd the board and it was sent back saying the fans worked fine. But now another ASUS rep is telling me it isn't working on his own board and it's probably the 0902 bios.

Those two replies from ASUS are obviously inconsistent.

If someone could do a quick test it would be greatly appreciated.

Test:

Can you get 3pin or PWM bios fan control below 100% speed on CHA 1 or CHA 2 (the ones near southbridge and the 24 pin connector). And importantly, what BIOS revision are you on.

Easiest way to test it is this:

connect two of the same fan to CHA FAN 3 (near the cmos battery) and CHA FAN 1 (below the southbridge near the two USB connectors).

Get control data:

Go into the BIOS -> Monitor -> Fan Speed Control
Disable Q-Fan control for CPU and Chassis.
Reboot.
Go into BIOS -> Monitor -> Fan Speed Monitor
Note the speeds of Chassis Fan 1 and Chassis Fan 3. They should be the same -- about the max fan speed.

Go back one, and into Fan Speed Control
Enable CPU Q-Fan Control and Chassis Q-Fan Control
Set both to Silent
Reboot

Repeat the control data test. Note the two fan speeds. If all is working correctly, they should both be running at a slower than max speed.

My results are:

Bios # 0902

control:
FAN1: 1450
FAN3: 1478

With Q-Fan enabled:

Fan1: 1458
Fan3: 930

The same happens for Fan2. They are stuck at 100% power. It should work with PWM or 3pin fans, so take your pick.

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalmayhem9*
> 
> Hello! On my way to become a member of this club here. But I got stymied while trying to make the new system boot.
> 1. I can't get to Windows with a preloaded HDD. I set everything on stock settings in the BIOS, yet the system does not boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . POST screen says overclock error, asks to press F1 to fix my settings in the BIOS. So I went back to BIOS.
> 2. Now, I am using my TV via HDMI for lack of a proper display atm. Whenever I am at BIOS to fix settings about a third of the screen is always cropped on the right and bottom side on my TV. Is there a way to fix the cropping in UEFI BIOS? *I can't see/change every single setting* (even after scrolling). The video card is a XFX GeForce 9600 GSO from another system.
> Reading the manual and online research haven't helped yet. Nor did tinkering with various zoom mode and overscan settings in my TV.
> Can you folks help me with this?
> Thanks.


Your going to need to use a fresh install. I think there is some software from paragon that will remove drivers from old hardware setups to allow for new builds but Its not the right way to do it. Personally with amd and intel builds/upgrades I have never had luck booting to an existing windows 7 os without doing a clean install, i just try for the heck of it for personal info. Windows is attempting to use the chipsets off the old setup and if your like me it locks up.

BUT, just for the heck of it, make sure your memory voltage is set correctly, that the cpu isnt overheating/cpu fans are working, check power plugs to the mobo, etc. Just go over every connection you needed to touch. Other than that most likely its windows. If your not convinced try running a bootable linux (ubuntu or mint) cd to double check the hardware works if you like in case you have important data on your drive. If your using a live cd to boot from its a good way to access your windows drive to back anything up you have to do a clean install with. Basically in linux you will see your hard drive and just send to an external drive for backup.

Hope this helps


----------



## HiVizMan

Hello Guys I wonder if I could just second harlen appeal for assistance. This problem with the fan heads is doing my head in. Could some of you guys please just spend ten minutes and help us both out here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Hi Again,
> I'm having big trouble with ASUS in Australia. I wonder if someone can do a quick test for me.
> Test:
> Can you get 3pin or PWM bios fan control below 100% speed on CHA 1 or CHA 2 (the ones near southbridge and the 24 pin connector). And importantly, what BIOS revision are you on.
> Easiest way to test it is this:
> connect two of the same fan to CHA FAN 3 (near the cmos battery) and CHA FAN 1 (below the southbridge near the two USB connectors).
> Get control data:
> Go into the BIOS -> Monitor -> Fan Speed Control
> Disable Q-Fan control for CPU and Chassis.
> Reboot.
> Go into BIOS -> Monitor -> Fan Speed Monitor
> Note the speeds of Chassis Fan 1 and Chassis Fan 3. They should be the same -- about the max fan speed.
> Go back one, and into Fan Speed Control
> Enable CPU Q-Fan Control and Chassis Q-Fan Control
> Set both to Silent
> Reboot
> Repeat the control data test. Note the two fan speeds. If all is working correctly, they should both be running at a slower than max speed.
> My results are with Bios # 0902.


Please include which BIOS you are using.

Cheer and many thanks in advance


----------



## Ken1649

For Gene-Z, *all 5 fan headers* are 4-Pin PWM which means, you should be able to select the fan settings either by PWM or by Voltage. If you don't have the options in BIOS, try download and install SpeedFan.

To be able to use PWM control you must use 4-Pin PWM fans.

If 3-Pin fan, select voltage control instead of PWM.

Also note, most motherboard fan headers are rated 1A = 12W. If you overloaded it, might cause permanent damage.


----------



## harlen

Thanks Ken.

Actually the two CPU headers will only control PWM fans, not by voltage. Only the CHA fans will control by both, and they auto-detect.

The option is in the bios. It's also been tested with speedfan and Fan Xpert in AISuite.

The problem here is on my board that has stopped working, for CHA 1 and 2. We're trying to work out if that is the same for others with the board to see if it's possibly a bios issue. So some test results from another person would be great.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiVizMan*
> 
> Hello Guys I wonder if I could just second harlen appeal for assistance. This problem with the fan heads is doing my head in. Could some of you guys please just spend ten minutes and help us both out here.
> Please include which BIOS you are using.
> Cheer and many thanks in advance


If my board was up and working I would. Started RMA process on Friday. Waiting to see if they have a board they can send me through the APS program. Hopefully some in this owners club will help you guys out. For those that don't know HiVizMan is a very helpful moderator over at Asus' ROG forums.


----------



## waynelam

Hi everyone, I just finished building my new pc based on this mb and i got my 2700k running stably at 4.7g at 1.34 vCore, which is nice. But I cant get my usb3.0 ports at the back panel to regconize any usb devices, i've searched and followed fixes to be possible causes:

1. enable USB 3.0 in bios (this has been done from day 1, not the cause of my problem)
2. enable legacy support (i'm not quite sure if windows 7 64bit need this one, but i enabled those as per some suggested solutions)
3. updated asmedia usb driver to 1.14

still, although my usb devices get the power from the ports, but the pc (or should I say OS?) failed to see anything connecting to the 3.0 ports. 2.0 ports all works w/o problem.

Any help / idea would be much appreciated


----------



## ChesterCat

waynelam

I feel it would be almost a direct action of some sort.....to make the rear
ports inop. Can't think of one reason why a typical install wouldn't have
activated on-board ports

If you've exhausted all attempts:

1.) I'd pull battery----cmos reset---- cross yer fingers and pray

2.) I'd pull battery----cmos reset----reinstall OS

3.) RMA


----------



## saint19

Somebody is agree with me? This mobo seems like a problematic model.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Somebody is agree with me? This mobo seems like a problematic model.


Uh, every single electronic device made in the last 10 years when made in the hundreds of thousands quanity from an oversea's plant is gonna result in select few in being "problematic" Personally, I base at least 50% of issues with this mobo to be user based. Beyond that, this is a very popular and reliable mATX mobo.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'd say more like *95%* ... but hey that's just me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Uh, every single electronic device made in the last 10 years when made in the hundreds of thousands quanity from an oversea's plant is gonna result in select few in being "problematic" Personally, I base at least 50% of issues with this mobo to be user based. Beyond that, this is a very popular and reliable mATX mobo.


----------



## ChesterCat

ooooooooops


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I'd say more like *95%* ... but hey that's just me


It's easier to blame.....than accept blame


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> _*Tyreal*_ to the January Owners Listing Update, welcome guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyreal* be sure to come by and add yourself to My *SAPPhIRE TOXIC HD-6950/70 Owners Club* since you list that as your GPU card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> plus the obvious question ... did yours *UNLOCK* ?


Alright added myself to the toxic club, yes it unlocked but using new 8.950 pre whql certified release, doesnt let me adjust clocks and volts with Trixx








also working on my 5Ghz OC. lowering voltage to find minimum idle stable volts, going slow cuz they seem to be pretty random. At 1.424 volts for a week now with no BSOD so time to lower the voltage a bit and go another week to test idle stability.


----------



## waynelam

In the end I fix the problem by:
1. disabling usb 3.0 in bios and boot windows up, shut down.
2. go to bios and enable the usb 3.0 and boot windows up again.
Then it worked.... it's kinda strange and unexplainable but if it fix the problem, i have no complaint.

Thank you for your suggestion, ChesterCat. It gave me the idea of the solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> waynelam
> I feel it would be almost a direct action of some sort.....to make the rear
> ports inop. Can't think of one reason why a typical install wouldn't have
> activated on-board ports
> If you've exhausted all attempts:
> 1.) I'd pull battery----cmos reset---- cross yer fingers and pray
> 2.) I'd pull battery----cmos reset----reinstall OS
> 3.) RMA


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynelam*
> 
> I it's kinda strange and unexplainable but if it fix the problem


There's no sense to the unexpected nonsense

Why the term "personal confuser" will always haunt, the PC


----------



## Isaccard

Are the drivers on the front page all up to date? I'm building a new rig with this board this weekend and I just want to be sure before I load them up on my USB here.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Again, does anyone happen to have the big case sticker that came with the mobo and have desire no desire to use it, feel like shipping it to a fellow owner for a new case project?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Again, does anyone happen to have the big case sticker that came with the mobo and have desire no desire to use it, feel like shipping it to a fellow owner for a new case project?


Personally I wont be using mine but not in a rush to sell it either









Here is what a quick ebay search showed though

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=asus+rog+sticker


----------



## ChesterCat

_**snickers**_

selling............ stickers

_** more snickers **_

buying......stickers


----------



## Ahmed Helal

Hi awesome forum & people, in short i am having 34 error when trying to pass 4.9 what ever i do, which i was able to do >5GHz with older chip.
the setting i tried so far using 2500k + bios 0902 :- vcore 1.45 : 1.5, vccsio 1.125 : 1.2, pll 1.55 : 1.875 and of course internal pll is enabled and other settings already known on forums specially here.
so is 4.9 the max of what that chip can do? tell me what you think, and excuse my english.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> ﻿﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already HAD this conversation before ... *BEFORE *... see below ... *again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahah that was meeeeeee


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Helal*
> 
> Hi awesome forum & people, in short i am having 34 error when trying to pass 4.9 what ever i do, which i was able to do >5GHz with older chip.
> the setting i tried so far using 2500k + bios 0902 :- vcore 1.45 : 1.5, vccsio 1.125 : 1.2, pll 1.55 : 1.875 and of course internal pll is enabled and other settings already known on forums specially here.
> so is 4.9 the max of what that chip can do? tell me what you think, and excuse my english.


Your English is fine. Props to you for knowing more than one language.









I'm probably the least qualified to answer here, especially with regards to specific manual OC settings, but I will say that each chip will have different limits.

Of course, I just went into the BIOS and selected a minor 4.2 auto OC...so someone more qualified will hopefully answer.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*1ceTr0n* , I have no need for mine ... but I'm also NOT going to pay to ship it to you







... PM me if you want to send me a pre-paid UPS or FED-ex and it's yours.

OR / have you thought about trying to PM *[email protected]* or one of the Asus guys ? like *Gary Keys* ... hey ! what ever happened to me X-Fi sticker come to think of it ?







about getting one from them ? Didn't you get some great *G.Skill* swag that way ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Again, does anyone happen to have the big case sticker that came with the mobo and have desire no desire to use it, feel like shipping it to a fellow owner for a new case project?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *1ceTr0n* , I have no need for mine ... but I'm also NOT going to pay to ship it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... PM me if you want to send me a pre-paid UPS or FED-ex and it's yours.
> 
> OR / have you thought about trying to PM *[email protected]* or one of the Asus guys ? like *Gary Keys* ... hey ! what ever happened to me X-Fi sticker come to think of it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about getting one from them ? Didn't you get some great *G.Skill* swag that way ?


I did but I only got one and the dipstick Brian the forum admin wanted me to rat out who gave me the free sticker so he could get them in trouble for "breaking company rules" I was REALLY unhappy with that and gave him a peice of my mind which he all but permabanned me, so im not gonna bother asking again. Plus I need a second one if I end up replacing this mini P-180 for what I have in mind. ANd yes, I did send an email POLITELY asking for a G.Skill sticker a few months ago and they gave me all those extra goodies

What if paypal you some money for a big envelope to ship it in? I don't want it folded cause it will ruin the look. PM me for more info.

And no, I never could figure out how to edit the BIOS voltages so the CPU would downclock and run at lower voltage/temps when on idle, I got so frustrated I just gave up let it run at full crank all the time, elecricity is cheap, I don't care.


----------



## Ahmed Helal

^^ have you tried this?

____________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Your English is fine. Props to you for knowing more than one language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably the least qualified to answer here, especially with regards to specific manual OC settings, but I will say that each chip will have different limits.
> Of course, I just went into the BIOS and selected a minor 4.2 auto OC...so someone more qualified will hopefully answer.


thanks


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> the dipstick Brian the forum admin wanted me to rat out who gave me the free sticker so he could get them in trouble for "breaking company rules"


That's just crazy. Stuff like that is only made for self promotion, like pens, rulers, calculators and stress balls. Brian sounds like red stapler guy.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

*Overclocking Question*

Yes, I have been plodding through the guides and continue to do so, but if someone could answer this without having a neckbeard forum nazi freakout, I would be grateful.









My idle temps (yes...I know, they are not important) are about 5 deg C higher at idle 1.6 when target freq is set to 4.2 compared to 1.6 when target freq is set to AUTO (3.8)

I have VCore phase control set to Optimized...and VCore LL calibration set to 25%. I also tried 50% and 75%, but 25 and 50 appear to be the suggested values for 4.2 GHz.

When CPU level up is set to 4.2 GHz, my idle 1.6 VID is around 1.0 and my VCore is at 1.304. At 4.2 GHz, VID jumps to 1.34 while VCore stays fairly constant around 1.3

When CPU level up is set to AUTO (3.8 GHz), my idle 1.6 VID is around 0.97 and my VCore is at 1.248. At 3.8 GHz, VID jumps to 1.33 while VCore stays fairly constant.

Am I thick? Is this normal? I assumed at 1.6 the temps would be the same, regardless of the target load freq...but clearly the base voltage is higher even at the same clock speed.

BTW, I have also tried with OClock Tuner set to XMP. Not sure why that is suggested, but it didn't seem to change the situation.

I suppose that I need to read quite a bit more, but I am really just looking for a good low-voltage, low temp, minor 4.2 overclock. Any help/advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Here's yet *ANOTHER* great simple little overclock tutorial for those needing a small mild OC w/o the effort







...

As this is a basic guide for new and novice overclockers, so there are some basic factors that we need to take into account before we begin any kind of overclocking. The most important one is to understand that by overclocking your CPU you are voiding its warranty, and therefore you overclock entirely at your own risk. The fact that Intel and ASUS manufacture products with the capacity to overclock is irrelevant as overclocking is an option that the end user undertakes at their own risk. Realistically though, under low-to-moderate voltage increases and with proper cooling should be just fine! ... *READ ON* ... http://rog.asus.com/76652012/guides/overclocking-the-core-i5-2500k-with-maximus-iv-gene-z-to-an-easy-4-4ghz/

*Good Luck peps







*


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

I'll give it a read. Thanks. So many guides and so much (seemingly) conflicting advice...even in this thread. Asus seems like a good source though.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Okay, I read it...and it didn't address my questions above. I don't really need a guide on how to overclock. I have OCed successfully and also managed to config to get voltage to drop at idle. What I am looking for is insight with respect to what the end conditions should be.

Specifically: Should a CPU be using more power and voltage at 1.6 GHz (idle) when its target OC is 4.2 GHz than when it is at 1.6 GHz and its target OC is 3.8 GHz.?

Perhaps a naive question, but I am curious...and hoping that one of you OC experts can set me straight.









Thanks.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Okay, I read it...and it didn't address my questions above. I don't really need a guide on how to overclock. I have OCed successfully and also managed to config to get voltage to drop at idle. What I am looking for is insight with respect to what the end conditions should be.
> Specifically: Should a CPU be using more power and voltage at 1.6 GHz (idle) when its target OC is 4.2 GHz than when it is at 1.6 GHz and its target OC is 3.8 GHz.?
> Perhaps a naive question, but I am curious...and hoping that one of you OC experts can set me straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No, it dont need more voltage @ 1.6Ghz. That voltage depends on your voltage and offset settings.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> No, it dont need more voltage @ 1.6Ghz. That voltage depends on your voltage and offset settings.


Appreciate the response. That said, following any guide that I have tried results in higher voltage (and power used) at 1.6 when in a config that supports a higher target CPU freq. I understand that the CPU doesn't need more voltage at 1.6. If it works fine at 1.6 at the lower voltage, then that voltage is adequate...but the various guides to config OC for a CPU on this board all seem to yield this result. I do get the VID to step down at 1.6 in both configs, but the stepped down value is higher when I have a higher OC target.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Appreciate the response. That said, following any guide that I have tried results in higher voltage (and power used) at 1.6 when in a config that supports a higher target CPU freq. I understand that the CPU doesn't need more voltage at 1.6. If it works fine at 1.6 at the lower voltage, then that voltage is adequate...but the various guides to config OC for a CPU on this board all seem to yield this result. I do get the VID to step down at 1.6 in both configs, but the stepped down value is higher when I have a higher OC target.


Have u tried working with offset cpu voltage? I have 0.928 V @ 1600MHz and 1.24V @ 4400MHz.
Same values when i set it on 4300MHz. My offset is like -0.07 V or something.


----------



## conwa

Can someone tell me if there is a version of speedfan that is compatible with our Gene-z Boards?

I use speedfan 4.45 and my CPU temp is 145C (in reality 25C) and i doesnt detect my cpu either.

Im lost after trying all kinds of programs to control my fans, now i finally got one that controls my fans like i want it and i cant use temp mode because of the faulty reading........









****SOLVED, finally got my speedfan working


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Have u tried working with offset cpu voltage? I have 0.928 V @ 1600MHz and 1.24V @ 4400MHz.
> Same values when i set it on 4300MHz. My offset is like -0.07 V or something.


I have not, but have read about the value. I'll research it more and then give it a shot. Rep to you!









It does seem a tad odd though. I really *just* want the offset at idle...not at target freq as well.

If anyone else has an answer to the original question posted above, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## Mrrad

I used this guide http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage ,,the amount of offset affects the idle voltage also.... mine is 1.344 @ 4.4GHz and .976 V @ 1600 MHz. .


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I have not, but have read about the value. I'll research it more and then give it a shot. Rep to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem a tad odd though. I really *just* want the offset at idle...not at target freq as well.
> If anyone else has an answer to the original question posted above, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


Dont think u can..., voltage settings can only be used for idle and load together for all i know.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys I have a tip. Sorry if it was already brought up, just passing info

*problem:
Keyboard delete wouldnt get into Bios.

Solution
If using a ps2 connector, make sure the top usb slots are only for keyboard and mouse, with ps2 keyboard leave the other usb slot free.*

What happened was I always had my mouse and usb keyboard in the top two usb slots. My new keyboard had a usb to ps2 connector and thought I would use it and move my wifi usb to the other top slot. Everything worked normally in windows until I tried to get into the bios. I suspected it was a connection thing since that was the only thing to change, I put the keyboard in the usb slot next to the mouse, entered bios ok. Put the ps2 connector back on and left the usb slot empty- ok entered bios with no issues. SO Im thinking there is some logic on the mobo that caused this mini issue that can confuse a first time builder or even stump a seasoned builder on a bad day


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Edit: NvM, I got corrected on my misinformation of PCI-E slot usage

http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/3060_20#post_16555549


----------



## F4lkon

Hi everyone,
I just finished building my new PC which is based on *Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3*







and I would like to overclock my 2500K with TurboV but I've observed that during automatic OC BCLK overclocking increases the multiplier doesn't ,I would be appreciate it if you could tell me why?


----------



## harlen

Adding my info to the owners club. 'scuse the crappy photo, just a quick one for this purpose.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2267267

gene-z/gen3 cpu: 2600k 5.0 GHZ @ 1.52v CPU Cooler EK-Supreme HF Ram: G.Skill Ripjaw 2133 16GB Graphics Card: Gainward GTX 570 Phantom Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini

Hanging out for kepler to finish this build sigh


----------



## changboy

Hey guys a new bios just come out for asus maximus genez gen3 its version 3103 ; improve stability and memorry match and new cpu . For replace the 0402 version


----------



## lucas.vulcan

sells asus maximus IV -Z gene $ 140


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> sells asus maximus IV -Z gene $ 140


*Say what ????*

_[IMO - if it turns out you're using this section as your classified sales dept, your $140 is way too expensive=used]_


----------



## juano

Anybody been having any problems with the 3103 BIOS for the Gene-Z/Gen3?


----------



## ChesterCat

3103 Bios

History suggest waiting , till jumping.

As with all bios/firmware updates, i'd wait a week and read what others are
experiencing. Many a piece of hardware has been crippled by hastily installing/flashing.

Then there's the _"if it ain't broke....don't mess with it"_ saying.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> *Say what ????*
> _[IMO - if it turns out you're using this section as your classified sales dept, your $140 is way too expensive=used]_


Considering its $230 new, not really


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 3103 Bios
> History suggest waiting , till jumping.
> As with all bios/firmware updates, i'd wait a week and read what others are
> experiencing. Many a piece of hardware has been crippled by hastily installing/flashing.
> Then there's the _"if it ain't broke....don't mess with it"_ saying.


My thoughts exactly, I just wanted to get a discussion started on it so anybody that has installed it would chime in.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Don't see that bios on website


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> get a discussion started on it so anybody that has installed it would chime in.


I'm trying to think of any issues i'm having, that could be resolved by an updated flash. [?]

Nope........came up empty. Is this possible ? A near perfect MOBO ?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Considering its $230 new, not really


_Well........_ you'll probably do better posting your "deal" in the "proper" section of the Forum_....just sayin'_

http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Don't see that bios on website


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip


----------



## changboy

I update with 3103 and now i have some issue ; my screen flash lil sometimes and now i have code error AO. I have card on pcix4 controller for add 2 extra sata and 1 ide connection then i connect 2 drive ide. Before flash the bios all was ok and now this, whats mean code AO ?


----------



## juano

According to the manual A0 is "IDE initialization started". I would just look over your sata configuration page in BIOS and see if anything stands out as needing to be changed to you, and try to remember if you had to change anything in there when you first set up the machine. It sounds like a problem that occurred due to the settings being set back to default for the BIOS update, rather than a problem with the BIOS itself but it could be either.


----------



## changboy

OK but my screnn have flash always like i move some voltage like each 30 sec. to minute its weird.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> sells asus maximus IV -Z gene $ 140


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> _[IMO - ... your $140 is way too expensive = used]_


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Considering its $230 new, not really


What's *$ 230.00* new ?







*lucas.vulcan* is selling his old GeneZ not a new Gen3.0 one ? and they were $175 - $160 w/ promo codes back then ... heck even the *NEW* Gen3.0 is only *$190* brand new from NewEgg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=1vtw1xa6nk8tr ... so I dunno $140 used isn't TOO Expensive, but not really a bargin either, considering current prices, and why he MIGHT be selling it USED anyways ? like something's not working on it ?


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/***/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3101.zip.*


Wrong bios , thats for p8z68-v gen3, and personally i wouldnt even flash a gene-z bios to a gen3.
*People should stick to using the asus update tool to prevent updating a wrong bios via force flash etc.*


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Wrong bios , thats for p8z68-v gen3, and personally i wouldnt even flash a gene-z bios to a gen3.
> *People should stick to using the asus update tool to prevent updating a wrong bios via force flash etc.*


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z_GEN3/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-ASUS-3103.zip
That is the correct Bios.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

I'll let you guys go first.


----------



## 66racer

anyone on the gen3 try the new bios? Hoping to install tomorrow, wonder what stability issues it fixes? I have seen stuff like this help gain or loose 100mhz in an overclock so we'll see i guess


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> anyone on the gen3 try the new bios? Hoping to install tomorrow, wonder what stability issues it fixes? I have seen stuff like this help gain or loose 100mhz in an overclock so we'll see i guess


I'd wait a while........ for sure


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Wrong bios , thats for p8z68-v gen3, and personally i wouldnt even flash a gene-z bios to a gen3.


You *absolutely 100% positive* those two files aren't exactly the same.......but with different file names ????


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Adding my info to the owners club. 'scuse the crappy photo, just a quick one for this purpose.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2267267
> 
> gene-z/gen3 cpu: 2600k 5.0 GHZ @ 1.52v CPU Cooler EK-Supreme HF Ram: G.Skill Ripjaw 2133 16GB Graphics Card: Gainward GTX 570 Phantom Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
> 
> Hanging out for kepler to finish this build sigh


can anyone tell me how to mount a 240 rad at the front?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> I'd wait a while........ for sure


Its an official bios on their page though, I will give it a shot for fun, Im so used to trying a new bios almost every 2 weeks back on amd with the chv lol. Most where the same but one of the beta bios let me run my same oc a few mv lower and still pass. There was one that made me require more volt too, so there is potential for +/- performance. I will let you guys know what the results are when i have it installed later today


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can anyone tell me how to mount a 240 rad at the front?


Off topic, so I'll be very brief. The radiator I have is a tight fit and secures itself without needing mounting screws. If you use a different radiator that doesn't hold itself in, you'd probably need custom brackets since the front fans don't line up with the mounting screw holes.

On topic. The 3103 bios is working fine for me. But really, why upgrade if you don't need to, other than because you can







I have noticed 2 bluescreens running my day-to-day 4600 OC @ 1.36, which I haven't quite worked out the cause yet. But I wouldn't jump to blame that on the bios; Post hoc fallacy and all.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> *A tool ?* Instead of simply looking at the support page which list the models bios ? *A tool ?? Really ??*
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Maximus%20IV%20GENE-Z&p=1&s=39&os=30&hashedid=nKcJ3Ac58hWxiR0F
> the support page lists the correct bios, not the p8z68-v gen3 bios link you posted, yes. whats your point?
> "a tool" YES. It's called *ASUS Update V1.02.03* _for Windows 32/64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit 7_ it's on the download site.
> 
> *Force flash........???? What the heck is that ????*
> 
> I gotta be more careful....... Don't want the "FORCE" to get me


Common terminology buddy, a forced flash is flashing via dos or cmd using switches to override the checks done, for example mismatched ID's.














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> You *absolutely 100% positive* those two files aren't exactly the same.......but with different file names ????


Would you flash a bios for a p8z68 to you maximus gene-z Gen3 ??????

I dont think i can roll my eyes any harder here...





























But im going to say, stop posting incorrect info, or i will be reporting you to a moderator.
Some reasons for this including spam(post count increase), Trolling ( debating simple terminology such as forced flashing a bios), and not to mention the destructive outcome of flashing a WRONG BIOS!!!!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Tyreal, chill the fark out, most modern Mobo BIOS's won't allow you to flash the wrong BIOS in the first place.


----------



## changboy

With new bios at 4.6 i try to do encoding hd and i always crash, my screen flash always , iam unstable ! How to downgrade with version 0402 ?


----------



## saint19

Guys.

I'm still having problems for OC my CPU. i5-2500k, the max that I can hit is 4.9GHz or 5GHz, above that I get an error: "Machine check error", I had tried with different voltage, LLC at 75% and 100% but nothing works.

Any advice?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Tyreal, chill the fark out, most modern Mobo BIOS's won't allow you to flash the wrong BIOS in the first place.


You're being allot more polite, than I could ever imagine doing myself !!!!

Clearly, his knowledge of current flshing process's could use a little brushing up on.

Considering some folks can't even follow a simple "click here" on a modern day GUI ,
Hard to imagine one accidently entering a DOS prompt, and beginning a flash process= _dang near impossible ?_
So this whole "force flash" thing's still an unexplained joke. Common term, huh ? *snickers*

Oh yeah......those two bios files, are 100% identical. Didn't take much to verify, but
you'd need those "tools" to of figured out that one.

Class is dismissed.

PS: I'll be sitting outside the Principles Office.....





















_" just in case I get reported"_























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its an official bios on their page though, I will give it a shot for fun, Im so used to trying a new bios almost every 2 weeks back on amd with the chv lol. Most where the same but one of the beta bios let me run my same oc a few mv lower and still pass. There was one that made me require more volt too, so there is potential for +/- performance. I will let you guys know what the results are when i have it installed later today


Change log is awefully skimpy....

Keep an eye out for things not listed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> With new bios at 4.6 i try to do encoding hd and i always crash, my screen flash always , iam unstable ! How to downgrade with version 0402 ?


First things first.... EZ Flash CANNOT downgrade a Bios. _"so please don't attempt"_

Do it "old school" way..........BUPDATER Flash BIOS tool under DOS

Since it's performed offline.....less things that can go wrong


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Frankly, I think that quite a few people in this thread could make more of an effort to try and respond politely...or if they can't, just not respond instead. This is not directed at any one person. It's just a general observation after being here for a couple of months...and watching the banter in this thread.

When I post something, here or elsewhere (or when I send email), I ask myself, "Are the tone and content of what I am writing polite enough that the other person will be able to read it, absorb it, and then respond...or did I just spit in their face?"

If you just "spit in someone's face", do you really expect them to be able to appreciate the content of your message? Do you really expect them to respond with anything other than venom? Human nature would say no. If you were rude to someone, regardless of the content of your message (and whether or not you are "right" or "wrong"), they won't get much from your message other than the fact that they think you are a jerk. If your message had good content, it was just lost. They dismissed it...and you. If you don't care how they processed your message, then why did you even bother to send/post it?

$0.02


----------



## cleverleyson

Hello all, I've just installed an Maxi iv Gene-z/Gen3 a few hours ago with an i5 2500k with an Sapphire 6950 1gb with an Zx series 850w psu and i've seemed to have come across a little bit of a headache, Its to do with the Sapphire and the pcie slots, They just won't talk to each other the gfx is fans are spining so its getting power, And i've tried it in my old Asus Amd board and its fine, and to make matters worst my old X1900xtc(i think) works in both slots on the board.

Could it be that they just hate each other, Its that the case, i might dunk the sapphire, which is a shame becuase its not even a year old.

I just wondered if you chaps have come across this bug before and maybe there is a fix, which would be lovely.

I not out of ideas myself, there is a black DVi port on the gfx below a white one and i can't use it atm due to using an adaptor (DVI>VGA) I was using hdmi. which works fine in the Intel igfx, the x1900xtc doesn't have a hdmi or vga just a standard dvi. I have to wait until i get to work tomrrow and borrow a dvi lead.

anyone time to play with the i5







Its bloody fast out of the box.

Ive updated to the latest bois just to add and have some 4gb skill ram too. i also checked the cables are really in, and the pci is seated correctly.

Also thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> First things first.... EZ Flash CANNOT downgrade a Bios. _"so please don't attempt"_
> Do it "old school" way..........BUPDATER Flash BIOS tool under DOS
> Since it's performed offline.....less things that can go wrong


Are you sure? On the amd rog CHV you could do it with the usb flash method all day long. Or are you talking about the software through windows? Perhaps I was mistaken


----------



## cleverleyson

after some reading seems my idea about the dvi port might work. i'll try it when i get home tonight.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> . Or are you talking about the software through windows?


that's it.......not thru windows


----------



## cleverleyson

Still no Joy, It just won't speak to the gfx at all. sigh


----------



## changboy

Chastercat, thank you for your anwser so; I formated in fat 32 my usb key and put on ; bupdater 1.26 with bios 0402 and with the cd come with motherboard i reboot in dos mode and try to downgrade the bios but recive again message ; the version is outdated !....So i decide clear memorry of the motherboard and disconecting all my hard disc , and again in dos mode i re-install the bios 3103. I connect all my DD and restart on windows, all looking fine so i reboot and try comback to x.p.m. 4.6 ghz profile and restart. In windows i start prime 95 for test and i recording all voltage with asus suit2 ; after 30 minutes my system crash again(blue screen ), but just before crash i record the vcore voltage drop and i recive alarm from asus suit2 ; voltage from 1.356 drop to 0.024 ! no longer after my system crash. I still have debug code AO on the mobo. Hmmmm so i think i wanna cry now







. I asking myself why updating something i didnt have problem with ??? All was fine before and now all not good. When i play game and map loading i have lot of f;ash screnn (its like a rebond, like instability ) and lot of time game stop working. So i advise you all if your system are good why updating a new bios. If i knew that i never updat this and still have my super pc. lol. Anyway i will try find other solution and contact support asus too .


----------



## 66racer

Well tried the new bios, only issue I saw is that my cpu didnt return to its idle clock, no biggie, seems to have the same OC charicteristics so no extra OC potential for me either. Guess not worth trying for those of you wondering.


----------



## changboy

Well i think i found the problem ; when i overclock last week i just set 4.6ghz and ai overclock tuner to x.m.p. and all was stable. So now i must change the power setting for cpu and igpu to allow them all energy they need. I do prime95 for almost 2 hour and no crash and no more flash of my screen, my game work as normal too. The only thing i still have code AO. Maybe coz i just use sata drive and i change in bios as IDE. Can it be a normal code with a new bios ? i dont know. Sure i stop crying now, hehehe. I join lil pic of my screen while i do prime95.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Well i think i found the problem


Bet you're feeling better now







......... and you came away smarter, than before the drama began. Wev'e all been thru some kinda stoopid nonsense like what you've described. I've spent many a night tearing everything down figuring out what happened. It's all part of the game. Fun.....huh ?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Guess not worth trying for those of you wondering.


Probably a very limited suplemental update, only addressing critical hardware issues. [the change log is pretty skinny]

But you didn't brick your box and you're still alive = another happy Asus customer


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Probably a very limited suplemental update, only addressing critical hardware issues. [the change log is pretty skinny]
> But you didn't brick your box and you're still alive = another happy Asus customer


Lol yeah, the part that I was most happy about in the change log stated ivy support







Who knows if the the launch will be april or not but Im hoping Im lucky enough to get a launch week 3770k, if prices are crazy at least a 3570k for fun. If kepler really does release around the same time that could change my plans though.

Version 3103

Description

MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3 BIOS 3103
1.Improve system stability.

2.Improve memory compatibility.

*3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us*

** Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU.*

http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/#download


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ehhh maybe I won't bother then....

BTW, im still looking for a Asus ROG case sticker that someone's will to part with


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh maybe I won't bother then....
> 
> BTW, im still looking for a Asus ROG case sticker that someone's will to part with


I think the corner of mine was bent in the box, but I'll take a look.


----------



## adrian07ch

I updated the bios to 3103. Since the update I have the following problems:

1.When at default auto settings, CPU voltage is crazy high - 1.48v constantly.

2.Comuter does not turn off anymore when I click Start>Shut down. I can only turn it off with the power button

3.When I do a restart, it turns off and after 2-3 secs turns on again.

4.When I power on the computer, the monitor recieves video signal very late, only when at windows logon screen.( I don't know if this is because of this Bios or my recently bought card, Gigabyte HD 6850, which has some known issues similar to this.)

First 3 problems remain when I power on the comuter only with the integrated graphics. Last one, I'm not sure, it still doesn't display ASUS Rog Logo and it dislays image a bit late.

So I would advise you all to stay away from this bios.You can't update anyway, as it was just taken off the site. I wonder why..


----------



## harlen

I don't get any of those problems. Running very stable now after upping my cpu voltage by .02, which may have been an issue prior to the bios since I only just started folding overnight.

I also turn off the rog logo and set it to boot after 1 second. How annoying to see all that crap when turning on my computer.

It has been pulled though.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh maybe *I won't bother then*....


*Smart person.*

Just watch the post coming rolling in: "this is happening" - "this ain't happening" - "why's this happening"

Messin' with somthing that's not broken........... ? Why ?


----------



## IronAge

There is a new Beta Bios 3202 for the non Gen3 Gene-z around: http://www.mediafire.com/?v59q0bzrsp58rya


----------



## changboy

Just look all thread on the web and you can see a lot of people have all same issue with the bios 3103and with memorry too, a man have same memorry then me and have bad issue too, my memorry ;G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (x2)

i just wish they will put a new update bios to repair the bad way of the 3103. Oh i found the problem of my screen flash its ; if i just turn on overclock on my graphik card i have bad way too, if i dont turn on my overclock all is fine , its happen with new bios, dont change for that bios, see yea guys !
I found different setting in new bios for my overclock still stable see pic of my 4.7 ghz i run 3 hour on prime 95 and temperature still ok, didnt go over 70c and i just have hyper 212 plus ;


----------



## changboy

Hey guys i just see on asus site they remove the new bios 3103 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaktraSK

Hello everyone, firstly I apologize for my poor english.
I have an issue with my new asus maximus iv gene-z/gen3. I RMAed my old MB GIGABYTE Z68P-DS3 and decided to buy the asus mobo.

Im runing win7 x64. I have reinstalled windows with all the latest drivers (without formatting HDD). I have external usb sond card Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro updated with the latest drivers. I heared some music and immediately noticed a BIG change (to worse). I have 5.1 speaker setup.

On my old mobo and notebook the sound was perfect (stereo was properly encoded to surround, and all the speakers played as they should). However on my new asus maximus mobo I found that my center was too lound comparing to other speakers, *when watching films* with DD/DTS 5.1 audio my satelites *only* play the ambient sound, the dialogues are going out *only* from my center speaker and here also the center is too loud comparing to satelites. The whole setup sounds different (worse) than on my old mobo and notebook.

This is what I've tryed so far, with no succes:









plugging/unplugging the device, reinstalling drivers, uninstalling/installing other (nvidia, realtek) sound drivers, enabled/disabled HD audio controller under onboard devices in bios, I've also plugged the sound card back to my notebook (sounded perfect as allways), then plugging it back to asus mobo and there was the bad difference back *on the same setup*.

I'm using latest VLC, configurated for my 5.1 speakers, also the speaker options in windows are configurated for my speakers properly.

I really don't understand what is the problem causing because when I'm playing sound via my external sound card directly to speakers, what has the motherboard to do with it??









If you think of something that could help me with this issue, please respond, I'm listening to music every day and this is like someone would steel from me all the awesome feelings when I'm listening music.


----------



## harlen

Dialogue generally only goes in the centre channel for 5.1 sound, unless it has a L or R bias. There may be some software settings to spread the work to the left and right speakers if you prefer that -- can't help there, i don't use surround sound on my PC.


----------



## NaktraSK

@Harlen - I think that the L/R bias does not occur properly. I get totally every dialogue - if in front or far back, right or left, the speaker plays it just as the dialogue would occur directly in front of "me" ..which I think is not as it should be.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Ok guys, got a problem, even though I got this board from the beginning. How the heck do you get to safe mode? Pressed every button, safe mode prompt doesn't come up. F8 is just shows my SSD, HD and DVD. Trying to figure this stupid Dead Space 2 activation crap and trying to get into safe mode and trying to active it there. I can get to safe mode prompt by resetting while it's booting so it gets that error and takes you there, but when I'm there it doesn't let me use my keyboard so I can't select it.


----------



## IRO-Bot

NVM, I got into safemode through msconfig. But that didn't fix Dead Space 2. Freakn EA.


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys, im writting you this out of exahustion in trying to get my MOBO to detect my GTX 590 video cards and have not being able to do so.

I have a week trying to solve this problem to no avail.

Look, i have done everything one can possibly think of such as:

* Disabling the Multimonitor option and the Render option in the BIOS
* Connecting my video card to both PCI e ports
* Changing the cables that feed the card from the PSU
* Tried every DVI port of the card
* Cleared CMOS, restarted the computer again
* Used Driver Sweeper to erase every single piece of NVIDIA software that may have still been in the computer

The most frustrating thing is that i know for sure that the card works since i tested it on another computer and it worked just fine but my MOBO just simply does not detect it (it does not appear in the device manager in Windows nor on the GPU DIMM.POST option in the BIOS) and worst thing of all is that this same video card WAS WORKING on this same MOBO a week ago but since i made a Windows re-install (had to do it since i was receivng a fatar error whenever i tried to start the computer) it just stopped detecting the video card alltogether.

Guys, please help me solve the problem, do you believe it might be software related?
Or what else do you think i should do to make this work? I am really confused at this point and from the place im from there is just NO guys who do gaming for a living so it not like i can take the computer to an specialist in order to get it running (believe me, at this point i would love to do it)

My setup is:

* Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 590
* MOBO: Maximus IV Gene (obviously)
* Monitor: Panasonic Viera 50" Plasma TV and Samsung 37" LCD TV
* Adapter: Im using a DVI to HDMI adapter and an HDMI cable to connect it to the TV

Please Help!!!! i dont know what else to do!


----------



## IronAge

Tried a hard cmos reset ? remove CMOS battery - insert it reverted and set CMOS reset Jumper for 2-3 minutes.

Set battery and jumper back to default - enter bios and load defaults & save exit.


----------



## Dennybrig

Hhhhmmm ok, no, i have not tried that yet....

I will do so as soon as i get home today

thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Dennybrig

Guys you are not going to believe this but i got another video card and proceeded to test it in my system and guess what? It worked .... So this is the most bizarre case ive ever seen, a video card that works ok in a motherboard but does not work in another one(mine). I tought the MOBO was the one defective but discovered that it is not after all...

I tried changing the PSU, clearing CMOS the hard way(removing the battery) to no avail... Im on a dead end now...


----------



## changboy

Hey have new internal beta bios number 3202, whats that mean internal bios and why and what that bios suppose to do ?


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hey have new internal beta bios number 3202, whats that mean internal bios and why and what that bios suppose to do ?


Don't install anything that's only linked via a filesharing site.


----------



## changboy

Ok thank you


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Guys you are not going to believe this but i got another video card and proceeded to test it in my system and guess what? It worked .... So this is the most bizarre case ive ever seen, a video card that works ok in a motherboard but does not work in another one(mine). I tought the MOBO was the one defective but discovered that it is not after all...
> 
> I tried changing the PSU, clearing CMOS the hard way(removing the battery) to no avail... Im on a dead end now...


Go into BIOS to disable "PCH High Precision Timer".


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hey have new internal beta bios number 3202, whats that mean internal bios and why and what that bios suppose to do ?


The bios has been posted by Shamino - he works for Asus. There is a 3202 for the Gene-Z Gen3 available too:

http://www.mediafire.com/?jyapflvgwz9tbkb

It Updates Intel ME - i have not checked the Oroms yet - but i suppose there are updates too.


----------



## IronAge

@Dennybrig

Well its a Dual GPU Card which has got a PCIe switch to split the PCIe lanes.

Google it and you will find quite a few who got the same issues with GTX 590 on GENE-Z considering GTX 590 owners are a rare species.

As far as i found out NF200 ist not compatible with PCIe 3.0 or PCIe 3.0 switches - so more recent boards with PCIe 3.0 will use a different PCIe switch/multiplexer.

Probably you should try to get help from Asusrog Forums:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?116-Maximus-Series-Motherboards


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> The bios has been posted by Shamino - he works for Asus.


I don't care if it was posted by account used by the CEO of Asus. Unless it's an asus link I'm not downloading a bios from a filesharing site


----------



## IronAge

There are only girls in australia ? SCNR. This BIOS Version has been flashed by many - including myself.

It resolves some issues with standby, memory compatibility, gfx card and display detection.

When you have got no issues - there is no reason to flash.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Go into BIOS to disable "PCH High Precision Timer".


Why do you think that disabling PCH precision timer would solve my problem?


----------



## Kvjavs

Perhaps a name change of the group is in order, just to "ASUS ROG Maximus GENE for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs" group?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224059/mt-asus-maximus-v-gene-z77-motherboard-detailed/0_20#post_16617675

Looks like I'll wait a bit longer LA Kings Fan


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Well its a Dual GPU Card which has got a PCIe switch to split the PCIe lanes.
> Google it and you will find quite a few who got the same issues with GTX 590 on GENE-Z considering GTX 590 owners are a rare species.
> As far as i found out NF200 ist not compatible with PCIe 3.0 or PCIe 3.0 switches - so more recent boards with PCIe 3.0 will use a different PCIe switch/multiplexer.
> Probably you should try to get help from Asusrog Forums:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?116-Maximus-Series-Motherboards


Ok bro i will do so,thanks for everything


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Go into BIOS to disable "PCH High Precision Timer".
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that disabling PCH precision timer would solve my problem?
Click to expand...

Did you even try???


----------



## Vorpal

About to build new PC and haven't done one since I build my Core2Duo PC...so I'm a little out of the loop.

One question I have is should I use just a 4 pin ATX 12V connector or would there be any advantage in using the 8 pin EPS 12V connector on this board? My PS has both (Antec Truepower 650W) so was wondering. I'll be running a single 6870 or 6950 as video, 128 GB SSD and a couple of HD's.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## |ZUTI|

Guys, does S3 state (sleep mode) work on this boards? GeneZ and GeneZ/Gen3. And I mean with PLL disabled.

Had no luck with ASRock mATX board with everything at default.


----------



## Bilie

Hello people,

I just bought a new rig and ive got 2 problems. ( sorry if this question is answered already but there are 500+ pages







)

number 1 :

I overclocked my 2700k to 4.6 Ghz in the 3 step way, now the problem is it wont get out of sleepmode ? is there any option in bios to slove this ?

Number 2:

sometimes when i restart my pc the lan port isnt working it says my cable isn't plugged in. the connection on the cable to my router is perfect i checked it whit a laptop, i tryied to reinstall the latest lan drivers from the asus page but it seems it isn't working someone any ideas ?

Thanks for helping,

Cheers !


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|ZUTI|*
> 
> Guys, does S3 state (sleep mode) work on this boards? GeneZ and GeneZ/Gen3. And I mean with PLL disabled.
> Had no luck with ASRock mATX board with everything at default.


Yes sleep mode works on this board with PLL over voltage disabled.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> I overclocked my 2700k to 4.6 Ghz in the 3 step way, now the problem is it wont get out of sleepmode ? is there any option in bios to slove this ?


It's a hardware limitation with Intel.

You need to disable PLL Overvoltage in the BIOS for wake from sleep to work. It defaults to AUTO. It may affect how high you can overclock, suggesting in excess of 4.5 may need it enabled.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2828-Gene-Z-Won-t-Wake-From-Sleep

In more detail here, just search for PLL

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## Bilie

thanks i know it had something to do whit ppl parameters but didnt remember the name of it ! cheers


----------



## changboy

I can tell you this board and cpu are amazing ; now iam at 4.8 ghz with 1.42 volt and temp never exeed 82c with torture test of prime95 and i just have hyper 212+. Even i encode hd and 4 core at 100% i never exeed 60c. When i do the test and i see in graf. have lil variation on yellow line (vcore) i know iam better stop the test and go back in bios increase the voltage on cpu coz test will crash. Really funny play with this asus board


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Going to do the monthly Google Owners list update on *Sunday* ...

so if your name isn't on there and you want it to be ... get me your info 

*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*

*** *Actual Owners please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership. Preferably photos for the hawtness, to be added to the owner club.*

*The group will ALWAYS be a work in progress AND suggestions and help is appreciated







*










PLUS a NEW *MAXIMUS V GENE-Z *w/ Intel *Z-77* chipset coming ... as *Kvjavs *mentions ... should we adopt it into our group ? or being a new Chipset should it have it's own Club ?



Link = http://www.maximum-tech.net/asus-rog-maximus-v-gene-lga1155-z77-motherboard-detailed-10145/


----------



## changboy

WHAT !!!!!!!!!! i just buy my asus maximus 4 genz/gen3 ! lol.......crazy market hehehehe.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Going to do the monthly Google Owners list update on *Sunday* ...
> so if your name isn't on there and you want it to be ... get me your info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*
> 
> *** *Actual Owners please provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership. Preferably photos for the hawtness, to be added to the owner club.*
> *The group will ALWAYS be a work in progress AND suggestions and help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS a NEW *MAXIMUS V GENE-Z *w/ Intel *Z-77* chipset coming ... as _*Kvjavs *_mentions ... should we adopt it into our group ? or being a new Chipset should it have it's own Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> Link = http://www.maximum-tech.net/asus-rog-maximus-v-gene-lga1155-z77-motherboard-detailed-10145/


could be the same one I guess since its 1155 but guess we can see how ocn members treat it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> WHAT !!!!!!!!!! i just buy my asus maximus 4 genz/gen3 ! lol.......crazy market hehehehe.


the nature of the beast, dont think youll miss out on much


----------



## cleverleyson

HI all i just wanted to post that the new bois http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11237-New-BIOS-for-the-Asus-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-Intel-Z68-Socket-1155-Motherboard has been taken off the offical websites (uk and com) Hmmmm i wonder if this was becuase their was alot of problems. Ive seen no-one mention this.

Any word from asus. On my problem i think its down to the videorcard (it wouldn't work in a p8z68-v lx or a p5w dh (core duo) too) But was fine in my old amd system.

talk about weird. in anycase i have a new gene-z/gen3 coming picking up the old one tomrrow and a new 7950 coming tomorrow. Pretty sure that'll sort it.

Talk about werid tho!


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Going to do the monthly Google Owners list update on *Sunday* ...
> so if your name isn't on there and you want it to be ... get me your info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*
> 
> *** *Actual Owners please provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership. Preferably photos for the hawtness, to be added to the owner club.*
> *The group will ALWAYS be a work in progress AND suggestions and help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS a NEW *MAXIMUS V GENE-Z *w/ Intel *Z-77* chipset coming ... as _*Kvjavs *_mentions ... should we adopt it into our group ? or being a new Chipset should it have it's own Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> Link = http://www.maximum-tech.net/asus-rog-maximus-v-gene-lga1155-z77-motherboard-detailed-10145/


Different club. It's already hard enough to get questions answered here at times with multithreaded conversations going on.


----------



## Grizwald71000

With both M/B's being 1155 and the M4 gene-z able to take Ivybridge cpu's and the M5 gene able to take sandybridge cpu's my gut feeling is to only have one thread for both M/B's.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizwald71000*
> 
> With both M/B's being 1155 and the M4 gene-z able to take Ivybridge cpu's and the M5 gene able to take sandybridge cpu's my gut feeling is to only have one thread for both M/B's.


That was my thought as well, as there are only minor differences. There are other threads that contain probably about 5 or more boards in a series, ranging from the Revision B3 to Gen 3.

The socket is the same for this board, but a different model designation and chipset, however very similar boards.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Going to do the monthly Google Owners list update on *Sunday* ...
> 
> so if your name isn't on there and you want it to be ... get me your info
> 
> *>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*
> 
> *** *Actual Owners please provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership. Preferably photos for the hawtness, to be added to the owner club.*
> 
> *The group will ALWAYS be a work in progress AND suggestions and help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLUS a NEW *MAXIMUS V GENE-Z *w/ Intel *Z-77* chipset coming ... as *Kvjavs *mentions ... should we adopt it into our group ? or being a new Chipset should it have it's own Club ?
> 
> 
> 
> Link = http://www.maximum-tech.net/asus-rog-maximus-v-gene-lga1155-z77-motherboard-detailed-10145/


What the fark? Another reversion? This is getting insane. So whats the justfiable reason to get the new Rampage mATX? My heads spinning, thanks alot Intel for changes sockets every damn 6 months


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> What the fark? Another reversion? This is getting insane. So whats the justfiable reason to get the new Rampage mATX? My heads spinning, thanks alot Intel for changes sockets every damn 6 months


The Rampage allows for socket 2011 CPUs which provide up to 6 cores of maximum performance.

Also its a quick way to get PCI-E 3.0 now instead of waiting for Ivy Bridge.

As for the MAXIMUS, just another way for Intel to make money. As of lately I have been getting irritated at all these revisions, and am considering just buying a X79 platform because it doesn't seem like they'll constantly be re-releasing that one.

Oh, and the Z77 chipset offers PCI-E 3.0 lanes... Z68 would only be allowed by 3rd party chips and the CPU.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*END OF MONTH OWNERS LIST UPDATE* ... here's the updated Info ...

To date *Sunday*, 3/4/2012 we have *210* Members on the Owners List (If you think I missed adding your name please PM me)

Recently added to the owners List (for *February*) ...

- *Lost-Boi*

- *Divey*

- *Allester09*

- *Scuba Steve in VA*

- *66racer*

- *rolanista*

- *bennyboy*

- *Bravo2010*

- *omel13omel*

- *maz0r*

- *Rob Irizarry*

- *Gabe63*

- *xF5x*

- *Akiei*

- *Grizwald71000*
- *Smith Xavyez*

- *tK Fury*

- *636_Castle*

- *JablesFTW*

- *just_nuke_em*

- *harlen*
- *Kronvict*

- *Swift Castiel* {March/2/2012}

- *AngelZz* {March/2/2012}

Welcome ALL of you







to the Largest & Fastest growing MoBo Owners Club on OCN.

*(**If you think I missed adding your name please PM me**)*

Also of Notable interest to many of you ... our *HIGHEST OVERCLOCKER* on the GENE-Z68 MoBo so far has been *wumpus* on an i5-2500k overclocked to *5.7* GHz @ *1.6* volts









*Owners on List but* *still* *Needing PROOF ! , (*CPU-z and/or PICs*) :*

*Free* *ROG* *version of CPU-Z Download @ CPUID.com* if you need it









- Lieutenant Dan

- Maximus

- Neuronion

- Ravenous401

- toonfan

COME ON GUYS, it's not that hard for you to get me a PIC or CPU-Z screen shot ... *GET ON IT !* thanks









ALSO ... if your info is OUT-DATED, please *PM* me to get it updated so we can stay current with Results, *THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE







*

*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*



*NEW GENE-Z Owner ? want to be listed as an OWNER ? please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or PHOTO proof of ownership, to be added to the owner club. THANK YOU.*


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ah ok, was curious what the hell was the differences and if they were worth a hoot. I'll stick with my first gene Gene-Z for my needs unless I see major performance increase from next line of Intels stuff this year, but i'd rather have and need a Kepler for single GPU needs


----------



## 1ceTr0n

LA Kings, you never responded to my PM on the decal. I feel denied and unwanted......


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*







Sorry ... You got mail ... *

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> LA Kings, you never responded to my PM on the decal. I feel denied and unwanted......


----------



## changboy

Email anwser from asus :::: Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.

UEFI bios can't be downgraded.

3103 has some bugs, so we removed it from the list.
The newer bios will release soon. Please wait patiently.

Sorry for the trouble. Wish you a good day.

If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
Best Regards,
Cherry
ASUS Global Technical Support Center


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Email anwser from asus :::: Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.
> 
> UEFI bios can't be downgraded.
> 
> 3103 has some bugs, so we removed it from the list.
> The newer bios will release soon. Please wait patiently.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. Wish you a good day.
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
> Best Regards,
> Cherry
> ASUS Global Technical Support Center


So, don't upgrade the BIOS at least that you need something new.


----------



## bah73

Hi guys, I am in the process of setting up my watercooling system and need help using the BIOS or ASUS Suite to set up some fail safes. What I have is a Koolance PMP-450 which has a tach wire I can connect to fan header #1 and it shows pump rpms and I also have a Koolance Coolant Flow Meter that I can connect to fan header #2 and it shows mL/min.

I would like to put in 3 fail safe where if my pump rpms stop or my flow rate stops the computer will shut down { basicly the same as a fan stopping}. Also if my CPU reaches a temp of 70 deg celsius the computer shuts down.

Is this possible? The reason being if I need to leave my computer running overnight or unattended and there is a failure I would like it to shut down before to much damage is caused. Thanks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bah73*
> 
> Hi guys, I am in the process of setting up my watercooling system and need help using the BIOS or ASUS Suite to set up some fail safes. What I have is a Koolance PMP-450 which has a tach wire I can connect to fan header #1 and it shows pump rpms and I also have a Koolance Coolant Flow Meter that I can connect to fan header #2 and it shows mL/min.
> I would like to put in 3 fail safe where if my pump rpms stop or my flow rate stops the computer will shut down { basicly the same as a fan stopping}. Also if my CPU reaches a temp of 70 deg celsius the computer shuts down.
> Is this possible? The reason being if I need to leave my computer running overnight or unattended and there is a failure I would like it to shut down before to much damage is caused. Thanks.


I think you can only set up warnings and not a physical shutdown. Intel cpu will go into thermal shutdown though without causing issues.


----------



## harlen

Speedfan will do that for you, and probably other monitoring software as well. You just create an event for RMP < x to run shutdown with flags /s /f /t 1.

Here's how.

configure -> events tab

if < pick your sensor > < pick the comparison > < value >

for 1 times allow every 2 seconds

(that basically allows for the occasional very brief erroneous reading)

Then [ execute ] [ shutdown ] [ /s /f /t 1 ]

Click Add, and then click OK.

I don't have a flow sensor, so I'm using cpu and gpu temps. If my GPU goes above 55 C then the system will immediately shutdown forcing everything to quit.

One thing to be careful of. If you set it wrong, you might get stuck with it shutting down as soon as it opens. I'm not sure of how to revert a setting, but what I did while testing was set it to shutdown at 10 seconds, giving me time to change a setting if I needed to (and also set it low enough to test it worked well).


----------



## bah73

Ok cool thank I will look at speedfan thanks.


----------



## changboy

Now i can encoding hd at 4.95 GHZ @ 1.42 volt = 48 x 103 ....the speed of encode is creazy compare of my e-8500 need more then 22 hour at highest quality and now i do it around 3 hour !


----------



## rysiu342

Does anyone successfuly get to work WAKE ON LAN on this motherboard?


----------



## SportFissureman

Hello,

I've had my Gen3 for about a month now and I love it. I currently have a Corsair H80 cooler that has decided to act up. It is stuck at a high RPM and the profile selection doesnt do anything. I need to RMA it, but before I do, I am going to purchase an Air Cooler. An RMA will take around 3 weeks or so, and I don't want to be down for that long.

I've been searching and reading up about air coolers for most of the day, and to be honest, I am more confused than when I started.

My 2500k is overclocked to 4.3GHz and I don't plan on going any higher. I really don't like the look and size of those giant coolers and will sacrifice a few ºC for something smaller. Anybody have any suggestions for one that cools well and isn't obnoxiously loud?

Thanks!









Edit - forgot to add, I have a Corsair 650D and obviously need a cooler that fits the Gen3 with 4 sticks of RAM installed.


----------



## Badness

Have any of you guys experienced random 124 code BSODs? I haev had them a lot lately. Don't know what to do. I have found some many threads about it, and so many remedies. But none work! Is my board faulty?


----------



## harlen

They're the ones I get that disappear with a bit extra vcore, or reduction in turbo value; vcore phase control incorrectly set; and the other vcore related tweaks.

Whether other things cause it too I don't know, but i've always gotten them (and gotten rid of them) by tweaking those settings.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> They're the ones I get that disappear with a bit extra vcore, or reduction in turbo value; vcore phase control incorrectly set; and the other vcore related tweaks.
> Whether other things cause it too I don't know, but i've always gotten them (and gotten rid of them) by tweaking those settings.


But... CPU is stable under any stress program... vcore sounds wrong. But I'll try it.


----------



## harlen

Define stable?

I had my cpu stable under a couple hours of stress testing, but when folding on my CPU and GPU 24 hours a day I'd get the occasional bluescreen. After upping vcore by a small amount they disappeared. And then, when iterating again to achieve a higher turbo value, the same thing happened. There's a difference between almost completely stable, and completely stable.

But again, it may by something else. That's just what it has always been for me. Been running for 2 days straight at max load.


----------



## Badness

Does 10 hours of prime95 flawlessly but crashes on youtube video or absolute idle after 5 minutes.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Does 10 hours of prime95 flawlessly but crashes on youtube video or absolute idle after 5 minutes.


If you have the wrong v.core Phase Control setting, yep absolutely I believe so, given that involves switching between low and high load. And possibly the Switching Frequency, tho I'm not 100% sure on that. I've upped mine to 350 based on a post by [email protected] over in the rog forums.

Try it out anyway. It fixed it for me. That isn't to say it couldn't be something else.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Does 10 hours of prime95 flawlessly but crashes on youtube video or absolute idle after 5 minutes.


I take it your in offset mode. Might need to change your LLC setting. See what suits you best and you may need to up your vcore a tad depending on what LLC setting you use.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> If you have the wrong v.core Phase Control setting, yep absolutely I believe so, given that involves switching between low and high load. And possibly the Switching Frequency, tho I'm not 100% sure on that. I've upped mine to 350 based on a post by [email protected] over in the rog forums.
> Try it out anyway. It fixed it for me. That isn't to say it couldn't be something else.


I am not exactly sure what you mean. Phase control settings? Is that in the same sub menu as LLC?
I am in manual voltage. It is set @ 1.35 with 75% LLC


----------



## harlen

Digi and VRM options. It's a submenu on the main Extreme Tweaker tab.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2787-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

search for phase and scroll up a tiny bit for the screen shot. Then read the explanations below it.

They recommend high or ultra high on LLC for most overclocks. And phase control is there too. It recommends a setting for a clock speed.


----------



## Badness

OK! I can't try to mess with these quite yet. But I will asap, and I will report back.


----------



## Badness

I just set it to 350. I also turned on PLL overvoltage, which I am pretty sure is a safe setting to have on. Does PLL overvoltage only apply at load or something? I read to turn it on for 124 codes, and along with harlen's suggestion, was the only thing I hadn't tried.


----------



## harlen

I leave mine enabled because I overclock well above 4500 which is the suggested rough turning point. The only harm in turning it on is you lose the ability to resume from sleep, so make sure you disable sleep in your energy preferences etc.


----------



## Badness

Ok, I will keep it on. I have read numerous times with my recent search for an answer that on P67, one should keep spread spectrum enabled, as disabling it can cause 124 bsod issues. This board is Z68 obviously, so I dismissed it. But I guess I should ask: Does it help/hurt on this board? I turned it off from the get-go since I am used to overclocking on AMD, where one should always turn it off.


----------



## harlen

I don't know. Raja clearly recommends disabling it when overclocking. I have and have no issues. *shrug* The problem with occasional bluescreens is you need patience to work them out, if they indeed are an issue from bios settings. If you change a few things at once and never notice the problem again, you don't know which change fixed it!


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> I don't know. Raja clearly recommends disabling it when overclocking. I have and have no issues. *shrug* The problem with occasional bluescreens is you need patience to work them out, if they indeed are an issue from bios settings. If you change a few things at once and never notice the problem again, you don't know which change fixed it!


Sometimes it takes hours to BSOD! I actually doubt I even fixed it! Haha, worst comes to worst, I'll reformat to make sure, test my HDD again and RMA. We'll post back if it happens again, I'll probably give an update in a few hours if it doesn't. IDK, I am just hoping for the best right now since I can't trigger the blue screen myself.

EDIT: No BSOD yet. However, cpu-z is giving error code sometimes when I try and start it. like 1/5 times it does. IDK if that means anything.


----------



## xF5x

This may or may not help. Windows 7? If so go into power options and set to high performance if you have not done so.

Internal PLL over voltage is usually only needed if you cannot boot into windows at your set ratio. Also i have Spread Spectrum set to disabled.

I was getting the blue screen error 0x124 after running prime for 6 + hrs ( frustrating ) until i bumped vcore a tad more and fiddled around with a few more settings. Not sure if it was the vcore or one of the settings i changed or both. Now i am prime stable for 17 hrs custom blend both manual and offset at 4.5 ( screen shots of my manual vcore bios below with current settings ) but now running current settings with offset and no more 0x124 errors at all gaming, priming, idle or anything else as of yet.

I just included screen shots of my bios settings for you to give you a reference as it may help. I see you are running faster ram to. Maybe drop it down a little to see if you can get your cpu stable first to eliminate that from the equation? Hope this helps a little.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Badness

I already tried that. I did it at auto settings and it happened just as often and this ram setting as been tested stable.
I do not have XMP on, should I? I turned it off because it increased my ram volts to 1.668v, and I didn't know I could change it thereafter. Also, how does one up the speed without changing the ratio? I remember seeing a guide on it and I also remember reading that they insisted on its superiority, but I am not sure exactly how to do it on this board.


----------



## harlen

You said your vcore is set at 1.35. What's your turbo and blk? 4700 as in your rig sig? I needed 1.36 to be stable at 4600 although i would pass hours of prime at 1.34, and although each cpu is different, you may as well also try bumping that .02 or so. Once you're stable you can always start dropping things back.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I already tried that. I did it at auto settings and it happened just as often and this ram setting as been tested stable.
> I do not have XMP on, should I? I turned it off because it increased my ram volts to 1.668v, and I didn't know I could change it thereafter. Also, how does one up the speed without changing the ratio? I remember seeing a guide on it and I also remember reading that they insisted on its superiority, but I am not sure exactly how to do it on this board.


I believe you can still set your voltage for your ram manual in XMP mode too. So you can try XMP mode not sure if it will solve your problem.

What do you mean by one up the speed without changing the ratio? Are you referring to upping the BLCK/PCIE frequency?


----------



## Badness

It has actually been really good since I did the switching frequency thing. I am pretty sure my CPU is stable. I might turn off PLL overvoltage because of what xf5x said. 4.7 @ 1.35 seems quite normal to me from what I have seen on the sandy stable club.

@xf5x
thanks for the screenshots. I don't know what XMP really does, I'll go look it up.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> It has actually been really good since I did the switching frequency thing. I am pretty sure my CPU is stable. I might turn off PLL overvoltage because of what xf5x said. 4.7 @ 1.35 seems quite normal to me from what I have seen on the sandy stable club.
> @xf5x
> thanks for the screenshots. I don't know what XMP really does, I'll go look it up.


If your stable at 4.7 @ 1.35 that is pretty good!

As far as the screen shots your welcome i hope they helped a bit.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.35 seems quite normal to me from what I have seen on the sandy stable club.


I wouldn't say normal. It's Quite good. Better than average. Which means, most people require a little more than that to be stable at 4.7. You may indeed have one of the lucky CPUs that requires less. But don't assume because some, or even if it was most, people can that your's should be able to as well. It's a good thing to up if you have stability issues. You can always drop it down again later


----------



## Badness

I upped my vcore before and I still got idle bsod. The only time it didn't crash was when I first got it and was on stock. So I figured I needed to change a bios setting while overclocked. Your suggestion may have actually done the trick. However, it is still too early to tell.

As for 4.7 being good, I am not so sure. I was shooting for 4.8 @ 1.35. I mean, after looking around at peoples' settings, that was my definition of a good chip. I see you have 16 GB or ram, if you had 8 like me, you could probably get as far as I get on similar voltage. My temperature never even goes past 60 degrees celcius either, even in prime95. Maybe that helps too. 4.7 is not bad though. I am very happy to have gotten over 4.5 with less than 1.4v! It is definitely not a bad chip.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> I wouldn't say normal. It's Quite good. Better than average.


Realizing you've reached the top of the mountain, "safely" = priceless

Once my box settled in: 4.6 at 1.25V , I truly felt my journey had ended.
But that's OK , now I do nothing but use my computer, and i've yet to
experience one single hiccup. Nothing.Nada.Zero

Yes, there's no doubt this box is capable of a few more points.....
But would the real world experience even be noticable ? [NO]

Now, I can comfortly run this thing for many many years to come.
Low voltages , low temperature equals longevity [YES]


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Gosh damnit *ChesterCat* would you STOP making so much sense and being so logical ... this is *OCN* none of that stuff will fly around here Mister !









Quote:
Originally Posted by *ChesterCat* 
Realizing you've reached the top of the mountain, "safely" = priceless

Once my box settled in: 4.6 at 2.5V , I truly felt my journey had ended.

But that's OK , now I do nothing but use my computer, and i've yet to experience one single hiccup. *Nothing*. *Nada*. *Zero*

Yes, there's no doubt this box is capable of a few more points.....But would the real world experience even be noticable ? [*NO*]



> Now, I can comfortly run this thing for many many years to come. Low voltages , low temperature equals longevity [*YES*]


----------



## ChesterCat

I guess my "point" was........

recognizing you've got good stuff going on.....and don't go messing with Karma
and blow the thing up for a measly couple MHz's

I hear ya LA.............


----------



## harlen

agreed! I'm going the other way atm. Mine is a bit of a lemmy. So I'm maxing it out until i upgrade


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> agreed! I'm going the other way atm. Mine is a bit of a lemmy. So I'm maxing it out until i upgrade


Yes, I felt that way about my 955.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Guys, i need your input.

Just bought my second ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Gen.3 and I am a bit confused, as the socket is Foxconn, not Lotes.
As far as i know ALL this motherboards come with Lotes socket, on all official pics it is Lotes socket too.

Anybody has the ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z Gen.3 with Foxconn socket?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm running at 4.6ghz with Dark Knight at stock 1.344v with good temps. I like having full power at moments notice so I don't care for the cpu throttling


----------



## ChesterCat

......and you could throttle your CPU........ HOW ????????????

I'd be interested jes how you'd set that up.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> ......and you could throttle your CPU........ HOW ????????????
> I'd be interested jes how you'd set that up.


I mean in regards to lowering the clock speed and voltage during low/idle usage


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> I mean in regards to lowering the clock speed and voltage during low/idle usage


Hmmmmmmm. *scratches head*

Any mobo (bios) , worth a grain of salt, will manage the CPU's performance and stands ready
to jump to attention in a matter of nano seconds. In the flow of the thread , guess i'm trying to understand exactly what ya mean.

Are you insinuating low voltage settings throttle the overall performance of the CPU ?


----------



## SportFissureman

There is a new BIOS released, 3203. Just posted today on Asus site.


----------



## changboy

Have new bios on asus site for the one upgrade last time for the 3103 and have some bug like me. Number of the new one is 3202 and i think that one will be the best one. Now iam running at 4.7 ghz like this ;; 46 X 102.5 = 4.715 ghz and vram goes from 1866 mhz to 1922 mhz. Iam stable at 100 % with 1.38 volt. Maybe coz now i run with bios 3103, after update the 3202 i will decrease lil the voltage of cpu and run prime95. the 3103 bios need more voltage to be stable at same ghz. Yesterday i recive and install my new video card ; sapphire 7950 oc edition , its a beast. The overclock simply amazing ; i run it at 1075 mhz on core and 1500 mhz for memorry and i dont push it to the max, it can handle 1200 mhz on core and 1750 mhz memorry (3 G) .The fps in game is verry high compare to my ati-4870 ! heheheh Was nice upgrade for me, but i work a lot to fit all in my case ; have 8 hard drive and 1 bluray burner with that video card its really big card. My case is antec nine hungred, lol . i will put pic soon of the entire system soon with the audio system is plug with my pc ; pass labs X350.5 amp. and X1 preamp ; 80 watt pure class A , switching to 350 watt per chanel with home made speaker with best part available 300 pound each, exterior cross over 24 db, lol.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Hmmmmmmm. *scratches head*
> Any mobo (bios) , worth a grain of salt, will manage the CPU's performance and stands ready
> to jump to attention in a matter of nano seconds. In the flow of the thread , guess i'm trying to understand exactly what ya mean.
> Are you insinuating low voltage settings throttle the overall performance of the CPU ?


No, I guess throttling isn the correct term to use


----------



## Badness

I left my computer alone again for awhile... BSOD

























































124 error again.
c3 c6 c1e and speed step are all on auto, voltage on manual.
I set the switching frequency to 400, and I also phase on extreme from the manual settings. PLL over voltage is back on now. What else could it be?


----------



## Divey

So I just got a new headset and was wondering if I am using the onboard sound with it. I don't know if this makes any sense here but what I am trying to say is I thought this board has a real good sound card built in to it so am I using that sound or using something else. When I plug in my headset I get this popup from realtec audio that gives me some options. I would have thought the popup would be from Asus since that is the board. Sorry if this is confusing but I am trying to get the best possible sound with my new 7.1 headset.

Thanks


----------



## ChesterCat

Badness:

Dunno if you've done this.....

But , i'd be pulling out the battery and clear cmos.

You've gotta start from scratch , with minimum hardware ,
to more easily diagnose what's up.

Of course no guarentee, but you've got to determine if your
real problem is nothing more than a defective mobo.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I would have thought the popup would be from Asus since that is the board. Sorry if this is confusing but I am trying to get the best possible sound with my new 7.1 headset.
> Thanks


I'm thinking .......Asus is the hardware Mfg & Realtec is simply the software running the hardware.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> So I just got a new headset and was wondering if I am using the onboard sound with it. I don't know if this makes any sense here but what I am trying to say is I thought this board has a real good sound card built in to it so am I using that sound or using something else. When I plug in my headset I get this popup from realtec audio that gives me some options. I would have thought the popup would be from Asus since that is the board. Sorry if this is confusing but I am trying to get the best possible sound with my new 7.1 headset.
> Thanks


You have to install the Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package off the MB disk or Asus website to take advantage of the built-in Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC instead of using the realtec audio.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I left my computer alone again for awhile... BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 124 error again.
> c3 c6 c1e and speed step are all on auto, voltage on manual.
> I set the switching frequency to 400, and I also phase on extreme from the manual settings. PLL over voltage is back on now. What else could it be?


Post screenshots of your settings


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Post screenshots of your settings


How do I do that?
It say with the click of a button, it is in the bios itself...?


----------



## harlen

There's a print screen or similar function. It's labelled in the bottom right. Need a usb stick. I've had trouble with it in the past and just used my phone camera.


----------



## Badness

120309180950.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180940.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180932.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180926.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180905.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180905.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180857.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120309180825.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## harlen

I'd still suggest upping your vcore to 1.38 to see if that improves stability. You can always drop it lower later. Alternatively drop your turbo down to 46, again just to see if it improves stability.

Other than that, the only main difference is Over-Current Protection. I have mine set to 140% as suggested in the link I gave you earlier
Quote:


> VCore Over-Current Protection: Increases the power threshold before over-current protection limits power (either by shut-off or throttling). We set this to 140% for all overclocking (processor cooling permitting).


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> You have to install the Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package off the MB disk or Asus website to take advantage of the built-in Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC instead of using the realtec audio.


+Rep
Thanks bro. Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Badness

I tried that awhile ago, before I asked on this thread. It also failed. Bad board is my next guess.
EDIT: Where da ASUS reps at?


----------



## harlen

Try it again with the other new settings









Your aversion to changing your vcore is odd.

Or as chester suggested, pull the cmos battery and start again. Make sure it's stable at default settings and then carefully work your way up.

You could try posting over at the rog forums in the maximus boards section. There are some very helpful people there.


----------



## Badness

I don't want to because it has been proven stable, it only does it at idle, and I tried that before, (1.41v) and it still crashed at idle.


----------



## harlen

And before you were using several different settings. Anyway I've suggested dropping your turbo, or upping your vcore, as a test. Chester has also suggested resetting cmos and starting again. It's cool if you don't want to try those things. All I can say is good luck


----------



## Badness

I WILL RESET!
BRB


----------



## Naota

I'm thinking of getting this board, how do large cpu coolers fare on this board? would it allow a 212 Evo for example enough clearing to seat 4 dimms of something like Ripjaws X @ 4cm? I've never used micro before, I'm just assuming it's slightly smaller cpu socket vs dimm spacing.


----------



## harlen

I didn't spend much time looking into air coolers, but certainly many of the larger coolers interfere with the closest ram slot. Some are so close that people have gotten them to fit by removing the heatsink from the ram. Others just use slot 1 and 3. And other coolers fit fine. So research carefully


----------



## Naota

Thanks for the info harlen.









I know I could fit a 212 Evo and 4cm tall ram (Ripjaws X) into most Asus and AsRock 'ATX' boards with about 0.125mm of gap, or placing the intake fan 2 fins upwards on the heatsink. It would be interesting to know whether or not the cpu socket and dimm slot spacing is the same as on an ATX board, if so I think they will fit fine.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naota*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this board, how do large cpu coolers fare on this board? would it allow a 212 Evo for example enough clearing to seat 4 dimms of something like Ripjaws X @ 4cm? I've never used micro before, I'm just assuming it's slightly smaller cpu socket vs dimm spacing.


I am using the Noctua NH-D14 with Corsair Vengeance LP and it is fine. Here is a link to the NH-D14 Ram compatibility chart that can maybe give you an idea of what your getting into. It states Ripjaws X would be fine using the D14.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34&lng=en


----------



## Naota

Thanks for the info guys, I will buy this board for sure.

Did some digging and found this, it's a 212 Evo on this board, and knowing that a Noctua can fit pretty much sums it up.



It's Scuba Steve in VA's arc mini!


----------



## changboy

I have asus z68 gen3 board and memorry gskill x serie, cooler hyper 212 plus i dont have any problem, yes its near but all ok, see a pic


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> You have to install the Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Utility Package off the MB disk or Asus website to take advantage of the built-in Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC instead of using the realtec audio.


*thx xF5x*

Well that's good to know.

I'm using HDMI and never even knew, there was 2 [separate] optional onboard sounds

So, exactly which sound processor passes an audio signal thru to the HDMI cable ?
Or is that a raw signal, processed by the audio receiver on its own ?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naota*
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, I will buy this board for sure.
> Did some digging and found this, it's a 212 Evo on this board, and knowing that a Noctua can fit pretty much sums it up.


Hey...that's my Arc Mini









Yep, that's a 212 EVO...with room to spare for the RAM. Not much, but some....and the RAM could be much taller and it would still work. Those are Ripjaw X modules.

There have been changes since then. There is now another CM XtraFlo 120mm on the other side of the EVO (same PWM fan that comes configured as a "push" fan on the EVO)...

...and the Fractal fans and Fractal fan controller are history...replaced with Noiseblocker PWMs, which I am letting the Gene-Z control.


----------



## Badness

My debug says AA. The mobo manual says that means: "System has transitioned into ACPI mode.Interrupt controller is in APIC mode."
Could that have something to do with my problem?


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> *thx xF5x*
> Well that's good to know.
> I'm using HDMI and never even knew, there was 2 [separate] optional onboard sounds
> So, exactly which sound processor passes an audio signal thru to the HDMI cable ?
> Or is that a raw signal, processed by the audio receiver on its own ?


By no means am i an expert here, lol. But from my understanding you would be using the X-Fi software running through the realtec chip not a seperate X-Fi chip.


----------



## Naota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Hey...that's my Arc Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's a 212 EVO...with room to spare for the RAM. Not much, but some....and the RAM could be much taller and it would still work. Those are Ripjaw X modules.
> There have been changes since then. There is now another CM XtraFlo 120mm on the other side of the EVO (same PWM fan that comes configured as a "push" fan on the EVO)...
> ...and the Fractal fans and Fractal fan controller are history...replaced with Noiseblocker PWMs, which I am letting the Gene-Z control.


Wow awesome! it's a nice build, I added credit in my last post.

It was the decision maker for me.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> By no means am i an expert here, lol. But from my understanding you would be using the X-Fi software running through the realtec chip not a seperate X-Fi chip.


X-Fi ::: That's a nice little package

So we thinks, there's actually a single sound "chip" card , and you can control that chip with the two seperate audio software packages










*Does sound good tho. Don't know if it's better or not, and doing a side by side comparison would be kinda difficult*


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naota*
> 
> Wow awesome! it's a nice build, I added credit in my last post.
> It was the decision maker for me.


Glad to help!

BTW, I didn't go with the D14 since the clips pretty much touch most GPUs on this board...and if you don't have a backplate, you need to use an insulator on the clips. Noctua suggests electrical tape. That wasn't for me.

The 212 EVO (and +) work great for even a fairly decent overclock...and I liked the size and the fact that it doesn't block the first RAM slot. The one oddity is that the mount allows you to rotate it about 5 degrees with moderate force. My temps are still good with a mild overclock...and I am not typically in my case twisting it.


----------



## alancsalt

Some of the chips used in mobos come from different manufacturers. Realtek make sound and LAN chips, and provide drivers for them.


----------



## slayersic

guys i need some help, i recently updated my asus maximus iv gene-z gen3 bios from 0402 to 3203 bios, i update thru ez flash in cmos and it went well but after the system restart my pc wont post anymore (i got black screen/monitor is not detecting/cpu power led is on) and i got a d6 debug code, i already tried using the recovery cd from asus, clr_cmos (both jumper&on the mobo), remove all usb plugged harware, remove hdds/odd still no avail.









*update*

now i got debug code 34


----------



## myrtleee34

I have the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 and Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz with the H100 in transit from New Egg. Should be here next week.
Is there any words from the wise when doing this build? Any tips or trips you reccomend? Any updates that i need to be aware of?

Thanks for any info you could send my way.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I have the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 and Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz with the H100 in transit from New Egg. Should be here next week.
> Is there any words from the wise when doing this build? Any tips or trips you reccomend? Any updates that i need to be aware of?
> Thanks for any info you could send my way.


Just in case you are not an old hand, this video actually has some fantastic advice: 




I really like the idea of making sure the MB posts before you start screwing things into the case.

My next step is memtest86...one stick at a time: http://www.memtest86.com/

You can create the boot CD now while you wait for things to show up









cheers,
Scuba


----------



## snakemed

Have you all been noticing the Z77 chipset boards that have been announced? Of course ASUS has updated the Maximus Gene line to "V" now, but they also introduced a ITX-form factor board too, the P8Z77-I Deluxe. If I hadn't build my M4GZ, I would be seriously looking at that this new ITX unit. I have it all on an even smaller case!


----------



## SirEbrum

Slayer,

"34" is a CPU post-memory initialization error. With the problems you're seeing, I would bite the bullet and call the Asus Tech Support in Taiwan (+86-21-38429911), as their online support sucks. I recently put in for some help when my Gene-Z first coughed up "AE" errors, but after removing every unnecessary cable all I get now is "06". After 2 days of nothing from Asus and three days on the Asus ROG forum, I called and got an RMA in under 10 minutes. I'm not sure how it works in your region of the world, but I wasn't offered "Advanced Replacement", but once I asked for it, I got it!









I've since purchased a P8Z68/GEN3 and the CPU, RAM, everything is working well in that same system. I'm pushing the Gene-Z to a MicroATX case for some unique work!







..once it's fixed.

Best of luck.


----------



## basicIO

Intel i5-2500K
Scythe Mugen Rev. B
Sapphire HD6850
OCZ Vertex III 60GB SSD
Seagate ST31000528AS
Samsung HD321KJ
6GB Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1333C9
Zalman ZM500-HP
Corsair Carbide 500R
This is my first Intel processor ever, after 3 AMDs: the Athlon XP 2600+ Barton, a Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester and the AMD Phenom II X4 955BE Deneb.
My first motherboard was an EpoX, which was of excellent quality (can't remember the exact type tho..), after that I only used Asus boards: the M2N-SLI, the M4A89GTD Pro and now the Asus Maximus IV









This is also my 2nd SSD, the first was RMA'd (Vertex II, got a Vertex 3 as a replacement!). The performance is OK, not the fastest, nor the slowest.
For memory, I always pick Corsair. With my last build, I tried OCZ once. They failed miserably, 3.6million errors in Memtest86 after the first week of purchase..
So I sent the set back, and got a Corsair set in return.

The Zalman ZM500-HP is in his 5th year of service and still going strong. I really love the low sound production, since it has a heatpipe in it.

Before the Corsair case, I had a Thermaltake V5000A. That case was _the one_ I always wanted since I was into a DIY PC. It lasted for about 5 years, but it got cranky and was damaged quite a bit. I replaced it with the Corsair last month, and I really appreciate the cable management. The fans aren't too loud either.

Well, this weekend I built my current setup. I only replaced the Asus M4A89GTD motherboard, and the 955BE processor. A few parts are on my todo list for next week, which will include a new set of 8/16GB memory and a new GPU.

I'm not sure if I'll wait for the new Kepler cards. And for memory, I'm looking at a Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800 DDR1600 set. I just upgrade the required hardware in 2/3 times instead of once.

Since my current rig is only running for about 24 hours, I can't yet say enough about the overall quality.

The temps during gaming (BF3) of the CPU are about 58 degrees.. The GPU reaches 62 celsius. The CPU temp is about 10 degrees celsius higher, than with the AMD processor.
There aren't any notable performance gains in BF3 with just upgrading the CPU and the motherboard. I had anticipated this before hand, yet it was easier to sell those compontents, than just the GPU.

I'm looking forward to overclocking the Intel, but I'm not sure if I will do that with the current CPU cooler. I'll look into it next week.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Lol damn, that mobo looks so freaking tiny in a full atx tower, looks weird.


----------



## basicIO

I like it, leaves room for something else. Now to figure out what


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basicIO*
> 
> I like it, leaves room for something else. Now to figure out what


A water feature?


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A water feature?


I'm looking in to that, calculating prices for the overall build. I don't plan to go for an Antec 920 or Corsair H100 though.


----------



## slayersic

had no chance to fix my mobo problem, decided to rma my asus genez motherboard. will wait for the replacement.


----------



## RazorCaT

hello fellow Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 Owners, Gud day to all of you.. slayersic here had a problem updating its bios to version 3203...

I wanted to update my bios too to that version coz im having minor hang ups... Anyone here have successful bios update or have same problems updating bios to 3203?

im kinda worried and actually afraid updating my bios.. I dont want that to happen on my mobo..









hope to hear from members of this club...









Thanks...


----------



## basicIO

Even before installing Windows, I dumped the 3203 bios on an USB stick. Booted into the bios, went to the EZ Flasher and it was a piece of cake.


----------



## 66racer

Do you guys in here have experience with headsets connected usb vs analog and onboard sound from this mobo? Frys has the corsair 1500 headset for $50 after mil and wanna try it but wonder if a similar quality headset on analog would sound better with the sound on the gene z


----------



## harlen

unless you're spending several hundred dollars on headphones you aren't going to notice any difference, and even if you did the difference would be small.

I use optical to a $700 DAC which feeds to a 60w amp that poweres my two QUAD bookshelf speakers. It sounds great. But i still play games on my $99 USB logitech headset with mic







Go for convenience rather than imagined quality.


----------



## cleverleyson

Well finally got my mobo back on monday and i've just finished the final install, untill i get my next lot and also i have some artic sliver coming too, but i really could do with a decent cooler. Thought i'd share some pictures















The Ventos Maximus (lol) is an 2500k @ 3.8 (not sure about the stock cooler and its needs paste) 4gigs of gskill ram with a 7950 @ nearly 7970 speeds. Be nice to get a cooler and get some real clocking down, pretty sure it'll reach 4.5 without touching the voltages. but the cores on load hit 70c. Also my ram has those crap high heat sinks. Still its all very lovely!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> unless you're spending several hundred dollars on headphones you aren't going to notice any difference, and even if you did the difference would be small.
> I use optical to a $700 DAC which feeds to a 60w amp that poweres my two QUAD bookshelf speakers. It sounds great. But i still play games on my $99 USB logitech headset with mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for convenience rather than imagined quality.


I think your right most likely on the part where the difference would be small. The corsair software eq isnt bad. I just didnt like the idea of being in a corner with a usb headset and not being able to use a sound card in the future but I just hooked up the 1500's for a bf3 match and was totally impressed. I have been using ultimate ears 350 buds and werent bad but not really intended for gaming, these 1500's sure made a difference, dont see the need for anything else.....untill I get to run my z5500 5.1 again. I cant use it much where I live so Its in storage. The only thing that has to offer that i think any headset cant is the feel of the bass when it hits hard. I can live without that. Its beena while since I felt "inside" a game and glad the 1500 delivered that.


----------



## utnorris

Back in the club. I am using the Gene Z (non Gen3) for my server, although I have contemplated replacing my MIV4E with it. Anyway, only using a 2100, so no overclocking, but I really love this board, actually missed it. Anyway, I will get pics up later this week.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Back in the club. I am using the Gene Z (non Gen3) for my server, although I have contemplated replacing my MIV4E with it. Anyway, only using a 2100, so no overclocking, but I really love this board, actually missed it. Anyway, I will get pics up later this week.


didnt you go amd for a bit? I think I remember you in the amd forums, I recently went intel after my 4.2ghz 1100t


----------



## RazorCaT

Good day! who has updated its Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 to bios version 3203?

HELP!

after updating my bios to the latest version, Vcore is way too high... at stock clocks its running at 1.470v... really high... bios are at defaults right now so the cpu voltage is at auto.. noticed when I logged in to OS.. saw my core voltage this high..

debug codes also changed after the bios update... from AA to A0









HELP please...


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> didnt you go amd for a bit? I think I remember you in the amd forums, I recently went intel after my 4.2ghz 1100t


Yep and then a HP N40L for the server. I ended up building my own using a deal from Microcenter, but got a deal on the Gen I couldn't pass up. The only issue I have and it's not just with this board, is that if I use an eSATA card with my Sans Digital external 4 bay enclosure it won't boot. I can boot with the enclosure not attached and then attach it once in Windows, but it won't boot otherwise. I am thinking it's a conflict with the onboard RAID controller. So now I have to figure out how I can add more than 6 drives, probably will use a PERC 5i card and go internal.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Welcome Back







*...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Back in the club. I am using the Gene Z (non Gen3) for my server, although I have contemplated replacing my MIV4E with it. Anyway, only using a 2100, so no overclocking, but I really love this board, actually missed it. Anyway, I will get pics up later this week.


...  "*Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in*"


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Welcome Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...
> 
> ...  "*Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in*"


That isn't mister Dante though









Ordered a G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL today, next thing on the list is a GFX & new PSU


----------



## cleverleyson

Noctua NH-D14 ok in this mobo? I had a look at the thread and noticed some ram issues and on another webiste that the clips can touch the gpu and might need tape?

Or maybe another cooler?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cleverleyson*
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 ok in this mobo? I had a look at the thread and noticed some ram issues and on another webiste that the clips can touch the gpu and might need tape?
> Or maybe another cooler?


The clips do touch the GPU. I had this combo before I switched to the H80.

While i was using the D14, I did have electrical tape on the clips.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Funnily enough, I was just adding a third NoiseBlocker case fan and was thinking, _"Man, if I had a D14 on this CPU, there is no way that I could get to this fan header."_









The CM Hyper 212 EVO works great for me. It's inexpensive, fits well, and temps are good. Frankly, it worked well stock, but just for good measure, I pulled my rear exhaust fan and added another CM XtraFlow 120mm as a pull fan on the cooler. Don't really see much of a difference, but there is a thread with lots of data that indicates that the difference is about 2 deg C. Probably not even worth caring about.


----------



## Badness

I have the silver arrow, which is similar size to the D14. Some of the fins just barely touch my sound card. Depending on what is on the back of the PCB, stuff can fit.


----------



## Padishah

Just a heads up there seems to be and issue with the new bios update 3203. For me and others it removes the offset voltage adjustment, the debug led shows A0 instead of AA also having problems with the reported memory. Just a heads up and if anyone knows how to revert asus bios back to 0402 let me know please.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> Just a heads up there seems to be and issue with the new bios update 3203. For me and others it removes the offset voltage adjustment, the debug led shows A0 instead of AA also having problems with the reported memory. Just a heads up and if anyone knows how to revert asus bios back to 0402 let me know please.


yeah! we do have EXACTLY the same problem sir!









I hope ASUS sees and will notice this....

and hope they will release a new bios update that will fix our problems....


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> yeah! we do have EXACTLY the same problem sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope ASUS sees and will notice this....
> and hope they will release a new bios update that will fix our problems....


When new bios's AND firmwares are indeed released by Mfg's , is your particcular piece of equipment having problems ? Has your kick ass box been running balls out and performing to the point of bringing a smile to your face every time ya power up.?

then why in the world would ya risk messin' it all up ?

since it's a new release, has 50 or 50,000 folks even tried it ?
Did they gain any improvement ? Exactly how is that data known ? (to you)

what could be the worst thing that could happen if you waited 30 days ? (to flash)

may sound kinda insinitive, but i'd rathr Joe Blow take the plunge 1st.
hopefully ole Joe will report his findings.

FACT: there's been plenty of bad faulty flash upgrades , that have virtually put a good piece of kit
into an almost unoperative device. Patience can in many instances save yourself a great
deal of aggrevation and tons of hassles


----------



## Aquagraphite

Definitely experiencing issues here too - I say issues more like completely bricked.

What's strange with my iteration of the 3203 problems is that I can reset the bios and I get the press f1 to reset bios settings (which would mean that the VGA is ok) the same screen shows me the ram is ok (confirmed with the go button) and the processor is recognised and all ok.

What's also strange is that it can actually boot ok. When I plug in my ssd it tries to boot but because the bios isnt set to achi it blue screens. Show it is working....

I just can't get into bios. If I reset the bios and press f1 the screen goes black and thats it. The debug goes to 34.

Hopefully we'll see a fix at some point. Also having the ROG forum down at the no doesn't help...


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> Just a heads up there seems to be and issue with the new bios update 3203. For me and others it removes the offset voltage adjustment, the debug led shows A0 instead of AA also having problems with the reported memory. Just a heads up and if anyone knows how to revert asus bios back to 0402 let me know please.


Gen3 ?

I get the offset voltage adjustment just fine. What do you mean that you don't get it? You need to have a different setting in the bios specifically selected for offset to be an option. I forget which off the top of my head, something that can be Extreme (which will remove the ability to offset) or Standard/Optimized.

AA or A0 doesn't make a difference. Who's to say that AA was wrong earlier. I just prefer it for the symmetry


----------



## Schmeichel1

Hi
Can someone help me ... I've POST CODE 55 (no memory installed) after update to 3203 and stock on it ... i bought my mobo it 6 days ago







can i fix it ??


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Gen3 ?
> I get the offset voltage adjustment just fine. What do you mean that you don't get it? You need to have a different setting in the bios specifically selected for offset to be an option. I forget which off the top of my head, something that can be Extreme (which will remove the ability to offset) or Standard/Optimized.


*Phase Control* You need to set it to something "other than" Extreme to get the option to use offset.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeichel1*
> 
> Hi
> Can someone help me ... I've POST CODE 55 (no memory installed) after update to 3203 and stock on it ... i bought my mobo it 6 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i fix it ??


If you can list your system specs or use 'rig builder" at the top right of the site to add your system specs to your sig. I am sure someone can chime in and help after listing your system specs.

Did your rig work fine before and this started after updating the bios?


----------



## Schmeichel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> If you can list your system specs or use 'rig builder" at the top right of the site to add your system specs to your sig. I am sure someone can chime in and help after listing your system specs.
> Did your rig work fine before and this started after updating the bios?


Before flashing all works ok. Can i somehow back to 402 bios now ??

My specs are:
Asus Maximus IV Gene-z/Gen3
Core i5 2500K
Corsair 4x2GB XMS3 1600 CL7
Gigabyte HD6950OC 1GB


----------



## xF5x

*Schmeichel1 -*

Hopefully some more experienced users can chime in but i would start by only installing 2 modules either in Dimm A1 and B1 or A2 and B2 and verify your timings, speed and voltages are correct in the Bios. You can also use XMP profile if your modules are supported.

After that run Memtest86 to verify your modules are running fine without any errors. I guess thats where i would start off.


----------



## RazorCaT

also if u set AI OC Tuner to 'manual' just like that then save and reboot....
vcore spikes to 1.480v...

but if U load system defaults vcore will be at 1.256 which is normal...

I think this is a faulty bios update..









by the way ROG website is down again..


----------



## Schmeichel1

Problem is I can't boot it stock on 55 debug code







black screen


----------



## Padishah

Mine was working fine for a day besides the issues i listed above went to use my computer yesterday and it has a debug code 55

Called asus and they are rmaing it


----------



## Schmeichel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> Mine was working fine for a day besides the issues i listed above went to use my computer yesterday and it has a debug code 55
> Called asus and they are rmaing it


Sorry for stupid question ...what mean "rmaing" ???


----------



## harlen

RMAing.

Return Merchandise Authorisation.

ie, sending the board back to asus for service/replacement


----------



## Aquagraphite

Had to downgrade my 3203 firmware to 902. After I realised i could actually boot to windows but not enter the bios (thus couldnt change bios to ahci for ssd) i thankfully found an old hdd with a dodgy win 7 install. This allowed me to boot to something where I could do the following: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1629404

All running ok now. Massive phew!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquagraphite*
> 
> Had to downgrade my 3203 firmware to 902. After I realised i could actually boot to windows but not enter the bios (thus couldnt change bios to ahci for ssd) i thankfully found an old hdd with a dodgy win 7 install. This allowed me to boot to something where I could do the following: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1629404
> All running ok now. Massive phew!


By any chance was your keyboard hooked up by ps2 and the two usb next to it occupied (mouse and other device)?

I couldn't get into the bios that way but keyboard worked in windows. What happened with my problem was once I plugged my keyboard with a ps2 connector, I had my mouse up there and with the now open usb port put my wifi adapter there. Tried going into the bios and couldn't AT ALL. Thought it was my new keyboard at first but once I relocated the wifi adapter to another usb everything worked normally. I think something inthe bios allocates those top usb ports for input devices giving them priority at boot not realizing the keyboard is on ps2 so it doesnt use ps2 untill windows starts. If only one usb is used then it gives ps2 a priority apparently.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeichel1*
> 
> Before flashing all works ok. Can i somehow back to 402 bios now ??
> My specs are:
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-z/Gen3
> Core i5 2500K
> Corsair 4x2GB XMS3 1600 CL7
> Gigabyte HD6950OC 1GB


Reflash the same bios or newer and during flash process after more than 50% turn off PC. Have CD/DVD ready for Bios Recovery when u power on next time.

I have flashed 3203 for the non Gen3 - besides MemtweakIT won't apply any changes since 320x it works fine.

My DDR3-1600 CL7 G.Skill Sniper run 2133 CL9-11-9-28-T2 with around 1.55 VDimm.


----------



## Schmeichel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Reflash the same bios or newer and during flash process after more than 50% turn off PC. Have CD/DVD ready for Bios Recovery when u power on next time.
> I have flashed 3203 for the non Gen3 - besides MemtweakIT won't apply any changes since 320x it works fine.
> My DDR3-1600 CL7 G.Skill Sniper run 2133 CL9-11-9-28-T2 with around 1.55 VDimm.


If that was possible i would do that ... but i can't.








Thanks for replay.


----------



## Aquagraphite

No I had the usb keyboard and logitech unity thingy in the upper ports. I did try many iterations of the no mouse, different usbs etc but the fact that it would actually take input from the devices seems to me that it was ok. The debug of 34 apparently is to do with CPUs - so it could be an issue with the bios understanding my cpu?...

All I know is that this bios seems to have its fair share of issues.


----------



## 636_Castle

Really wish I would have read the last few pages here before I updated my BIOS.

I too have A0 on my debug LED.

Also something weird happened when I updated. I copied my ROM over to my flash drive, and used the built in BIOS updater. It updated, rebooted, then told me it was updating the BIOS upon reboot.

After it completed, my system shut down, and went completely dark. Even my start and reset buttons were dark. When I pressed my case power button, everything came back on...but it scared me for a second, thought my motherboard died.

Now my entire BIOS has been reset. That might be by design... but I don't even think it saved my OC profile.

So I went to go re-enter the stable OC I had...booted up...but the system runs at stock speeds when it boots.

I have 4.7 GHz entered into the BIOS, but it won't go above 3.3 GHz.

Now I have an A0 debug code, and a screwed up BIOS that I spent forEVER tweaking to get things stable. I guess I'll revert and hope things work okay again... This really sucks. :/


----------



## 66racer

Which BIOS are you guys having all these weird issues with? Im on 3103 and was thinking about updating since this version locks me at 4800mhz and wont idle, not thats its an issue I just thought I should get it fixed or go back to the original one my gen3 shipped with.


----------



## 636_Castle

Wow. What the hell? Nevermind... I guess you can't flash outdated ROMs within the BIOS, and I can't boot into my flash drive for some reason to do it manually. Thanks a lot ASUS.


----------



## RazorCaT

well you are not alone... im praying here for ASUS to find a solution and releases a new Bios Update to fix these issues that we have...

mine has that 'A0' debug code, vcore goes high at 1.480v at stock speeds when you set AI Overclock Tuner to manual, RAM reads 15.9Gb usable instead of the usual 16Gb...


----------



## 636_Castle

Does anyone have a downgrade method?

Nobody knows...

No gaming on this PC then. Can't get the intended use out of my PC until ASUS releases a BIOS update, which could be months and months. All because you can't roll back to old ROMs. I really need to just stick with ASRock boards.


----------



## harlen

I don't understand why people care so much about debug led showing A0 instead of AA. It's not saying it's a bug. It's just the new "all fine" code. Whether it should be AA or A0 I don't know, but it's only superficial.


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> I don't understand why people care so much about debug led showing A0 instead of AA. It's not saying it's a bug. It's just the new "all fine" code. Whether it should be AA or A0 I don't know, but it's only superficial.


If you saw your vcore spiking to 1.480v and had a CPU that wasn't responding to any frequency changes in your BIOS, or couldn't even enter your BIOS at all like some people here, you'd probably open your eyes a bit more and see this *list* of bugs as being a little more than "superficial".


----------



## harlen

Obviously I was referring to the A0 item. You have decided to shift what I was saying. That's pretty silly, but whatever!


----------



## Hallengreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Does anyone have a downgrade method?.


Have you seen post #5805 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5800#post_16737367
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> If you saw your vcore spiking to 1.480v


Can't you just set a manual vcore until the problem is solved by Asus?


----------



## RazorCaT

yeah 'A0' debug code doesn't bother me... my system is fine though i'm still experiencing little freezes..

Ive also set my Vcore to 1.250v manually....

still waiting for the fix / new bios update from ASUS....


----------



## Schmeichel1

ASUS Call Center in Poland is a joke ... I called to ask what to do, return my motherboard to shop or send directly to ASUS Poland and the answer was send email for support because no call support ...


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmeichel1*
> 
> ASUS Call Center in Poland is a joke ... I called to ask what to do, return my motherboard to shop or send directly to ASUS Poland and the answer was send email for support because no call support ...


Better than Australia. They don't even have email support for motherboards -- they tell you to go back to the seller.


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Obviously I was referring to the A0 item. You have decided to shift what I was saying. That's pretty silly, but whatever!


What's pretty silly is saying people "care so much" about an improper debug code, when it's only one item in a list of bugs on like 3 pages of this thread.

//

I keep having to clear my CMOS every few reboots now, as my board hangs on PCI-E initialization. My CPU frequency is still stuck at stock speeds too. AND I've got 7.90 out of 8.00 gigabytes of memory usable now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hallengreen*
> 
> Have you seen post #5805 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5800#post_16737367


Yes I did..but I get a slightly different message. While performing those steps, I get a message saying:

PI Version in SYS ROM mismatched PI Version in ROM File!
Force update it may be destroy the System BIOS.
We do not recommend flashing your BIOS.
Accept/Force/Quit

And I'm not sure if I should force it and risk destroying my BIOS.


----------



## ChesterCat

Shoulda known better.....period


----------



## 66racer

Which bios is everyone having problems with?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Shoulda known better.....period


*disclaimer* not intented to insult, just discuss








You seem very anti against bios updates.....Its not the users fault, its asus for not releasing a stable update, I have seen some bios releases allow for same oc with less voltage and some require more voltage. There is a reason to try em if there is a chance it will give better performance


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its not the users fault, its asus for not releasing a stable update, I have seen some bios releases allow for same oc with less voltage and some require more voltage. There is a reason to try em if there is a chance it will give better performance


Exactly. Repped.

I upgraded from BIOS 0402, to 3203. That's when my problems showed up.

They removed the first update because it had bugs in it. But this version doesn't seem to be any better.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I'll let you guys go first.


For the record this ^^^ was my advice three weeks ago when this thing came out.

That said, I agree, while I never recommend jumping first on a BIOS update, especially if you don't have an issue, seems like Asus could have shaken this one out a bit more. Sorry to hear about the troubles.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Exactly. Repped.
> I upgraded from BIOS 0402, to 3203. That's when my problems showed up.
> They removed the first update because it had bugs in it. But this version doesn't seem to be any better.


I have it if you need it btw, Im on it and have been too lazy to switch back. My only issue is that it wont idle. I was going to go with the newest one till I saw there were issues with that one too.

thanks for the rep


----------



## Padishah

More good news from asus they approved my RMA but the board is out of stock and they should get a new shipment in 3 weeks
)
Im going so insane without a computer so much or rog rapid return assurance crap


----------



## RazorCaT

3 weeks is a long period of time...


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> What's pretty silly is saying people "care so much" about an improper debug code, when it's only one item in a list of bugs on like 3 pages of this thread.


*facepalm* Fresh air. Get some


----------



## 636_Castle

Quick question...what's the boot menu button on the Gene-Z/Gen3? I keep having to go into the BIOS and selecting my USB drive manually to boot into it...and it's kind of a pain.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Quick question...what's the boot menu button on the Gene-Z/Gen3? I keep having to go into the BIOS and selecting my USB drive manually to boot into it...and it's kind of a pain.


Should be f8, its in page 3-35 in the manual


----------



## 636_Castle

Just found out about a possible ROG USB Flashback feature on this board?

Anyone know if that's on the Gen3?

Also, I found a website that states the Gen3 has a dual BIOS feature.

Is that true? Where can I learn more?


----------



## harlen

No usb flashback on the gen3, as far as I know. Missing the ROG link button that activates it (which makes an appearance on the maximus V so maybe it will then!)

Dual Bios is on the extreme, not gene-z.


----------



## Abula

Seems the Maximus V Gene Z is on the way....



What do you guys think its the top card?


----------



## conwa

Whats the difference between IV and V??


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Whats the difference between IV and V??


Maximus V is chipset Z77 while IV is Z68 chipset.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Whats the difference between IV and V??


I










Haven't seen a full list of differences, but here are a handful that I inferred from looking at these two pages:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/
http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/gene/maximus-v-gene/


Z77 instead of Z68
Supports Intel 22 nm CPU
mini-PCIe riser card, in which you can drop a WiFi card, SSD, or other accessory card.
SupremeFX 3 audio instead of 2.
...and a bunch of port differences


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a full list of differences, but here are a handful that I inferred from looking at these two pages:
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/
> http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/gene/maximus-v-gene/
> 
> Z77 instead of Z68
> Supports Intel 22 nm CPU
> mini-PCIe riser card, in which you can drop a WiFi card, SSD, or other accessory card.
> SupremeFX 3 audio instead of 2.
> ...and a bunch of port differences


The m-pcie slot adapter was the coolest thing I thought about the changes, If I didnt have my usb wifi adapter already I would say it might have been worth upgrading lol, other than that so long as z68 ends up supporting ivy I probably wont upgrade


----------



## cleverleyson

Cheers for the cooler help guys have the D14 ordered and should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to finally clocking the baby!


----------



## lightsout

What's up peeps. Got a gene z yesterday from the egg. Open box. Hopefully its all good. Can't wait to put it together.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What's up peeps. Got a gene z yesterday from the egg. Open box. Hopefully its all good. Can't wait to put it together.












Can't wait to see it in the tj08. I have been eye ballin that case, my frys has one on display and I want it lol


----------



## lightsout

Yah I'll post pics asap. Non matching sli isn't pretty but I got a line on another msi hawk.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I'll post pics asap. Non matching sli isn't pretty but I got a line on another msi hawk.


Thats cool, man there are a ton of cards for sale in the marketplace lol, no money to upgrade myself though


----------



## lightsout

I know now is the time to snag a 580. I've been missing mine ever since I got rid of it.

I can't either right now though.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> For the record this ^^^ was my advice three weeks ago when this thing came out.
> That said, I agree, while I never recommend jumping first on a BIOS update, especially if you don't have an issue, seems like Asus could have shaken this one out a bit more. Sorry to hear about the troubles.


Yes Steve...... I too said the same thing.

And.......NO........I certainly have nothing against a "proper" bios.

But this ain't my first Rodeo. I've seen many a device taken down
because of jumping too quick. I was simply warning because of the
exact kinda thing some are experiencing.

My first class (flashing 101) warned of such matters. There's absolutly
no reward for being first. Allow time for new updates to be confirmed
by many. If you want to become a pioneer, make certain you have a
valid path home. Just a real basic common sense approach to flashing.


----------



## 636_Castle

Hey guys, just thought I'd post a little something for people struggling with the BIOS right now.

Unfortunately there is no way to revert backward from 3XXX, because MEI8 is far more advanced than the previous MEI7 which has been upgraded in the 3XXX batch, and MEI8 would never work with a 0402 BIOS.

If you plan on upgrading from the original release BIOS to 3XXX, you *must* follow a very intricate set of steps. There's a bug in the newest BIOS release that doesn't allow the flash to finish, and it botches your BIOS... but probably not permanently. Just until the new release comes out.

This is one of the only ways to upgrade without messing up your BIOS. Again...this probably doesn't work to fix your already screwed up BIOS. Those of us will likely need to wait. But if you *must* upgrade, try following the steps below very carefully:

1 - Format an old HDD to NTFS
2 - Create a partition that is 8GB or less and install Win7 x86 on it.
3 - Put the BIOS ROM on the same partition as Win7 x86 in the root of that partition.
4 - Rename the BIOS to 3203...or whichever the version is.
5 - Unplug other HDDs and ODDs and USB thumb drives and disable onboard devices.
6 - Set SATA mode in the BIOS to IDE...*not* AHCI or RAID.
7 - ***Make sure*** HDD is the first boot device Intel port #1
8 - Boot into BIOS and use EZ Flash 2 to browse to the Win7 partition and select the ROM in the root of C


----------



## gazorp

I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on for about hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have not enabled any overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.

Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 12-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser window wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.

What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.

Pushing the reset button is my only option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 12-48 hours until the next freeze.

The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!

I have 4x4gb 1600 ram g skill ripjaw. configured XMP in bios.

CPU is 2500k at stock clock.

I have an ATI 6950, intel video is disabled, latest 12.2 drivers.

Power is antec 750W high current gamer.

My storage is 2 x 160gb intel 320 series ssd in raid 0. 2TB external HDD.

DVD burner, card reader installed.

Silverstone tj-08 case.

Windows 7 pro x64 sp1 all updates w/ security essentials and malwarebytes.

I am no stranger to computers or overclocking. This problem is proving to be almost impossible to diagnose though.

My 5 year old qx6700 socket 775 was rock stable 24x7 overclocket to 3.4Ghz. I used the same video cards i have in the new system. I actually went from tri fire to bi fire in the "cross-grade" (I can't really call it an upgrade yet until it's stable)

Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.

I did a completely clean install of everything using drivers from the website. I am going to try to make a video of the behavior next time it happens. Like i mentioned i have been building my rigs for a long time and never seen something freeze like this... I plan to RMA next week unless i find a solution before hand.


----------



## cleverleyson

Well got in DH-14 in, Seems i have a very nice 4.8 overclock going at the moment. Just uped the Vcore to 1.392v and seems stable in prime at the moment, I think a 1.4 would get me to 4.9. But i've read some stuff about 1.4 not being great for chip life?

The cooler is amazing, its not hitting 70 on load! I'll have to sign up to the club and gets some stuff together.

I might go for 5.0ghz....maybe! Not even touched Bclk yet...I've read you can only get about 3mhz clock from it (which isn't that bad) More reading i think needs to be done. I wouldn't mine trying to get this ram clocked. its nothing super tho.

Still reading about the bois tho!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307849


----------



## MerkageTurk

does the gene z support Virtu MVP?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on for about hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have not enabled any overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 12-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser window wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my only option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 12-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> I have 4x4gb 1600 ram g skill ripjaw. configured XMP in bios.
> CPU is 2500k at stock clock.
> I have an ATI 6950, intel video is disabled, latest 12.2 drivers.
> Power is antec 750W high current gamer.
> My storage is 2 x 160gb intel 320 series ssd in raid 0. 2TB external HDD.
> DVD burner, card reader installed.
> Silverstone tj-08 case.
> Windows 7 pro x64 sp1 all updates w/ security essentials and malwarebytes.
> I am no stranger to computers or overclocking. This problem is proving to be almost impossible to diagnose though.
> My 5 year old qx6700 socket 775 was rock stable 24x7 overclocket to 3.4Ghz. I used the same video cards i have in the new system. I actually went from tri fire to bi fire in the "cross-grade" (I can't really call it an upgrade yet until it's stable)
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.
> I did a completely clean install of everything using drivers from the website. I am going to try to make a video of the behavior next time it happens. Like i mentioned i have been building my rigs for a long time and never seen something freeze like this... I plan to RMA next week unless i find a solution before hand.


I would try running memtest 86+ and make sure the memory is OK, let it run a few times. Possibly even remove 2 sticks and see if it happens. Which BIOS are you on? Wonder if this can be a raid issue with the controller? I haven't used raid on this board though.


----------



## IronAge

No Gene-Z does not Support Virtu MVP - you gotto get a Maximus V Gene for that.

I doubt it will work with a Sandy Bridge iGPU tho. Ivy Bridge iGPU is quite more powerful.


----------



## Papaace

hi following question.
I got for a freind of mine the gene-z/gen3 of this board.
When i build up this pc i looked to make everything fine but still, when he uses his headset with frontmic and frontaudio then the mic isn't working.
The Realtek HD Audio Manager recognices the mic but if you talk in skype noone can hear.
if you plug everything in the back of the Mainboard the mic works


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## trailer park boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Again, does anyone happen to have the big case sticker that came with the mobo and have desire no desire to use it, feel like shipping it to a fellow owner for a new case project?


 this ones from crosshair v,i dont want it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What model is the LAN chip on the Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3? ASUS states: "Intel®, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)", which is NOT helpful!


82579V using Intel Proset drivers, according to http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1038534705


----------



## nic007rvs

I`m building a new rig but here is some issue

Processor - I72700K
M.B Asus Maximum IV GENE-Z/GEN3

Ram- 16 GB GKILL ( 4 MODULE )

CORSIR 120 GB SSD

Seagate 3TB HDD

My issue is DIMM slot A1, A2 and B1 is not working. When i put RAM in these slot it gives me debug code 55 and 53 sometimes , no memory detected , but when i put RAM on slot 4, B2 ram is working fine and system is working very fine and fast . I`m not sure what is issue with other 3 slots , are these slots are dead ? any one ever face such issue ?

Right now i`m only able to use 4GB of ram as other 3 ram slots not working


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would try running memtest 86+ and make sure the memory is OK, let it run a few times. Possibly even remove 2 sticks and see if it happens. Which BIOS are you on? Wonder if this can be a raid issue with the controller? I haven't used raid on this board though.


I ran memtest 86 for 5 days straight with no errors while i was out of town last week. I think that definitively rules out a memory problem...

I am on 0402 because everyone here is complaining of problems with 3203...

What kind of raid problem are you suggesting? Intel reports everything is A OK.


----------



## 636_Castle

Update for guys with problems since flashing 3XXX and ended up with problems including (but not limited to) an A0 debug q-code and memory problems.

The guys over at flashrom were able to guide me through a downflashing process that brought me back to 0402. I had to use Linux Mint, and completely erase my BIOS, then rewrite it all in Mint, but I'm not running with "AA" q-code, my memory reads FULL 8 GB, not 7.90 out of 8...and my CPU overclocks perfectly back to 4.70 GHz stable again.

Big thanks to flashrom.


----------



## Charlie117

Anyone knows if the GTX 680 runs with the Gene-Z (not 3rd gen.)


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117*
> 
> Anyone knows if the GTX 680 runs with the Gene-Z (not 3rd gen.)


Why not? Even if the GTX 680 is PCI-E 3.0 it's compatible with PCI-E 2.0 and can run without problems on that mobo.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charlie117*
> 
> Anyone knows if the GTX 680 runs with the Gene-Z (not 3rd gen.)


yes, a pci 3.0 video card can work normally on 2.0. Besides I thought nvidia pulled out pci3.0 support on the gtx680 anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I ran memtest 86 for 5 days straight with no errors while i was out of town last week. I think that definitively rules out a memory problem...
> I am on 0402 because everyone here is complaining of problems with 3203...
> What kind of raid problem are you suggesting? Intel reports everything is A OK.


Was thinking either memory or hard drive related. Im on bios 3103 but its not a perfect bios, for me the clock speed wont go to an idle state, but maybe it might have done something else that could help you too. It very well can be a mobo issue too. There is a bios chip on the mobo I think near the sata connections in this board, maybe check to make sure its fully seated? Its a long shot but figure worth a try.

edit:
Yeah the bios chip is next to the red sata connections


----------



## IronAge

Bios 3203 works quite good for me @Gene-Z. i run my G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600 CL7 at 2133 CL 9-11-9-28 with 1.6 VDimm.

Bios 3203 has been put on the FTP for the Gen3 too.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z_GEN3/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-ASUS-3203.zip

MemtewakIT wont work with 3203 tho and it needs 0.010 more Vcore to run my 2500K at 4.5GHz. (stable under BF3 and Prime95)

Will be getting my Asus Gene V tomorrow - which has seperate Settings for VCCSA and VCCIO.

So finally Asus admits that its been a bad idea or design flaw to connect VCCSA /IO to the same dc-dc converter,


----------



## lightsout

So I think my onboard nic has died. I was up for a few hours. Rebooted and no internet connection. Device manager says the device can not start. Code 10.

Tried disabling, uninstalling. Bummer looks like I need to return it. Open box item too. I'm wondering if its the same couple genes that show up as open box.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I think my onboard nic has died. I was up for a few hours. Rebooted and no internet connection. Device manager says the device can not start. Code 10.
> Tried disabling, uninstalling. Bummer looks like I need to return it. Open box item too. I'm wondering if its the same couple genes that show up as open box.


Check for driver updates, Intel LAN on the ROG line has had plenty of issues this past year, some even causing BSOD that was resolved with drivers.


----------



## lightsout

I grabbed the newest driver. What happened was i shut down to swap my gpus around. And after reboot it was dead. Not sure how I could have broken it.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure how I could have broken it.


Maybe it's nothing more than a device failure. Doubt you coulda broke it

Might jes wanna pick up a nic card locally. They are awefully inexpensive
and would save the hassles of a return.......jes sayin'


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure how I could have broken it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's nothing more than a device failure. Doubt you coulda broke it
> 
> Might jes wanna pick up a nic card locally. They are awefully inexpensive
> and would save the hassles of a return.......jes sayin'
Click to expand...

I have a nic card in it now. But with micro atx I am limited with slots. So now I can't run SLI.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I grabbed the newest driver. What happened was i shut down to swap my gpus around. And after reboot it was dead. Not sure how I could have broken it.


Yeah probably chance, but wouldnt hurt to try different drivers or turn off then on in bios? Probably bad though. Good time to see how the ROG express rma thing works, they are supposed to send you one out first then ship back the bad one first time around. SOmeone said they were backorder about a week ago though.

If you need something to get you by, I highly recommend the the asus usb-n53 wifi adapter, its dual band, I got mine at frys but here is the newegg and frys link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320089
http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&query_string=usb-n53&cat=0

Your lucky enough to not need wifi but honestly tried it because I wanted to get rid of my pci-e wifi card when I went to matx, I was very surprised it was able to PERFECTLY game on bf3 with it, it is now my main wifi adapter and the pci-e one sits in the closet.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I am weighing my options right now. I actually have an H61 board sitting here that I was planning on returning to frys. But I may need to keep it for now. I also hear asus RMA is behind. My P67 evo was delivered there friday and still shows on their site that they don't even have it yet.

I know ROG service is said to be better. But I asked the guy when I did my evo rma about cross shipping. He said paying for cross shipping is taking just as long as they are very behind. So I really don't want to deal with that. But its probably better than returning it to newegg and gambling with another open box.


----------



## IronAge

Now where is the Gene V owners club ?


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Originally Posted by gazorp View Post
> 
> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on for about hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have not enabled any overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 12-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser window wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my only option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 12-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> I have 4x4gb 1600 ram g skill ripjaw. configured XMP in bios.
> CPU is 2500k at stock clock.
> I have an ATI 6950, intel video is disabled, latest 12.2 drivers.
> Power is antec 750W high current gamer.
> My storage is 2 x 160gb intel 320 series ssd in raid 0. 2TB external HDD.
> DVD burner, card reader installed.
> Silverstone tj-08 case.
> Windows 7 pro x64 sp1 all updates w/ security essentials and malwarebytes.
> I am no stranger to computers or overclocking. This problem is proving to be almost impossible to diagnose though.
> My 5 year old qx6700 socket 775 was rock stable 24x7 overclocket to 3.4Ghz. I used the same video cards i have in the new system. I actually went from tri fire to bi fire in the "cross-grade" (I can't really call it an upgrade yet until it's stable)
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.
> I did a completely clean install of everything using drivers from the website. I am going to try to make a video of the behavior next time it happens. Like i mentioned i have been building my rigs for a long time and never seen something freeze like this... I plan to RMA next week unless i find a solution before hand.
> 
> I would try running memtest 86+ and make sure the memory is OK, let it run a few times. Possibly even remove 2 sticks and see if it happens. Which BIOS are you on? Wonder if this can be a raid issue with the controller? I haven't used raid on this board though.


I am still experiencing the same symptoms after changing the hot plug settings. I was going to make a video but you mentioned that would not be helpful. I think you will find it interesting how i can still operate the mouse and start menu, but programs wont launch and ctrl alt delete does not work. The only solution is hard reset.

If you are suggesting there is a problem with using four sticks of ram, can you suggest what settings to change to run my ram stable? I realize you said to remove two sticks for testing, but even if this solved the freezing, what would the remedy be with the set of 4x4gb?

Please feel free to let me know if there is anything else to try. If this does not work I plan to return the board as defective.


----------



## Alex163

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> I am having a problem where only after the PC has been on for about hours windows will "freeze" in a very bizarre manner. I have run windows memory diagnostic over night and it found no problem. I have not enabled any overclocking. I have also installed all of the latest drivers and updates. I believe the motherboard may be defective, a brand new gene z gen 3 that i just built up.
> Let me describe the freeze: i have only observed this behavior after the computer has been on for 12-48 hours. Everything will be working fine and then suddenly links on a browser window wont work at all. Then i will try to open task manager, which will not open. I can try to open apps from the start menu, but they flash for a second, and then disappear without opening. After i have tried to open several apps, explorer will freeze.
> What is strange is that i can still move the mouse. I can still hear sound in the background. The numbers and animations on my widgets continue to work fine. But everything is locked up. There is no hint of the problem in the logs and since i cannot open task manager, i cannot troubleshoot individual programs.
> Pushing the reset button is my only option, and the computer reboots fine and then continues to work fine for 12-48 hours until the next freeze.
> The bottom line is that my last system was stable 24/7 for months at a time, and this new asus based system can barely make it for a day or two without a restart! Not very encouraging!
> I have 4x4gb 1600 ram g skill ripjaw. configured XMP in bios.
> CPU is 2500k at stock clock.
> I have an ATI 6950, intel video is disabled, latest 12.2 drivers.
> Power is antec 750W high current gamer.
> My storage is 2 x 160gb intel 320 series ssd in raid 0. 2TB external HDD.
> DVD burner, card reader installed.
> Silverstone tj-08 case.
> Windows 7 pro x64 sp1 all updates w/ security essentials and malwarebytes.
> I am no stranger to computers or overclocking. This problem is proving to be almost impossible to diagnose though.
> My 5 year old qx6700 socket 775 was rock stable 24x7 overclocket to 3.4Ghz. I used the same video cards i have in the new system. I actually went from tri fire to bi fire in the "cross-grade" (I can't really call it an upgrade yet until it's stable)
> Any advice or help is greatly appreciated. Otherwise i plan to return the board to newegg for a refund and get something else.
> I did a completely clean install of everything using drivers from the website. I am going to try to make a video of the behavior next time it happens. Like i mentioned i have been building my rigs for a long time and never seen something freeze like this... I plan to RMA next week unless i find a solution before hand.


Hello gazorp, I'm from Russia, me and my friends have the same problem as you, I have only the very place in 1-2 minutes whether you decided your problem with the motherboard?

my configuration

G530 vs Ice Hammer IH-2 Towers
2x4 DDR3 SAMSUNG M378B5273DH0-CH9 1333
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z \ GEN3 bios 3203
MSI N560GTX-TI HAWK
Aerocool Strike-X 600W
2x HDD 500GB 7200.12
DELL 2312HM

drivers last

Contact me if you find a solution, thanks


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex163*
> 
> Hello gazorp, I'm from Russia, me and my friends have the same problem as you, I have only the very place in 1-2 minutes whether you decided your problem with the motherboard?
> my configuration
> G530 vs Ice Hammer IH-2 Towers
> 2x4 DDR3 SAMSUNG M378B5273DH0-CH9 1333
> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z \ GEN3 bios 3203
> MSI N560GTX-TI HAWK
> Aerocool Strike-X 600W
> 2x HDD 500GB 7200.12
> DELL 2312HM
> drivers last
> Contact me if you find a solution, thanks


I have a thread here you should follow http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11996-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Gen3-Freezing-problem.&country=&status=

Raja is trying to help. No luck so far though.


----------



## Alex163

I saw a forum ROG, but I can not register it, not writing the correct password, write it that we have problems, too, like you, but the brakes only last 1-2 minutes and do pass

Sorry for such a language, I communicate through google translate


----------



## gazorp

If Raja said to remove ram sticks 1 and 3 for testing, did he mean remove from slot a1 and b1?


----------



## IronAge

Ttry only one Ram Module at 2nd or 4th.DIMM Slot .

Or return it and get a Maximus Gene V if you run you rig 24/7 more often.

Gene V needs about 10% less watt at stock idle and @ overclock load too.


----------



## golfergolfer

Hello everyone! I don't mean to barge in like this but... I kinda will anyways







anyway I know there has been lots of talk already about the NH-C14 on this mobo but I was just wondering if anyone who has it installed (if any) could post a pic of it? I am thinking of getting it but I have a feeling it will cover the entire board... I know that it takes up the first slot of the ram so I could just run everything in the other slots no problem, but just wanna see what it looks like







I want to join this club but there is so much to fill out







but I guess I could put my sort of proof pic in this post so...

BAM here it is:

(I hope this is enough, will fill out form later







)


----------



## IronAge

Have you tried the forum search yet ?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Have you tried the forum search yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aww you caught me







I have seen these pics but I was wondering if anyone has any better ones of it just on the mobo coming from the front with nothing blocking the view. Something like the first and third picture without the PSU there.







sooooo does anyone have pics like that?


----------



## IronAge

You have ever tried google ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where is the Gene V owners club ?


I heard other countries got it before the USA, are you outside the states? I havent seen it on sale at all, not planning on upgrading though but I do like the m-pcie feature. Well I will buy if z77 overclocks ivy better but that would be it most likely lol


----------



## ChesterCat

Sorry golf......don't have the desired angle shot.
My stix required slot one to have aluminum HS trimmed


----------



## 636_Castle

[edit]

Nevermind.

I'm finding myself increasingly confused by the drivers for this board.

Intel's auto driver scanner installs chipset version 9.2.0.1021

However when I visit the support page for the Z68 chipset, it has a link to version 9.3.0.1020

And of course ASUS has something completely different for this board's driver section. 9.2.0.1030

Some say they target the 6 series chipset. Some say they target the 7 series chipset.

Can anyone do me a big favor and link me the latest chipset drivers, MEI drivers, and RST drivers for the Gen3?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Sorry golf......don't have the desired angle shot.
> My stix required slot one to have aluminum HS trimmed


hmm that picture didnt turn out









EDIT: works now ty


----------



## gazorp

An update for those keeping score at home... Removing the ram did not help. the problem is the same. I did install version 10.8 IRST, so we will see how that goes...

This is the worst board for stability i have ever purchased (and i have had dozens in the past 15 years!)... If i could get a refund at this point, i would in a heart beat.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> An update for those keeping score at home... Removing the ram did not help. the problem is the same. I did install version 10.8 IRST, so we will see how that goes...
> 
> This is the worst board for stability i have ever purchased (and i have had dozens in the past 15 years!)... If i could get a refund at this point, i would in a heart beat.


Get a new one. You could just have a messed up board.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just created this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1236612/cooler-to-replace-d14

Was wondering if you guys could help me decide.

Thanks.


----------



## squick3n

Fantastic BIOS update. Lowered my idle temps to 20C, which is remarkable, since it's 25C everywhere else in my living room.


----------



## harlen

haha yeah I've seen that. Idle temp drops to 22c even though my water temp was sitting at 28 (had just finished lengthy work). It jumped from 22 to 34, so some kind of low end glitch going on there.

Not sure how much the bios is responsible for reporting the CPU temperature though...


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> haha yeah I've seen that. Idle temp drops to 22c even though my water temp was sitting at 28 (had just finished lengthy work). It jumped from 22 to 34, so some kind of low end glitch going on there.
> Not sure how much the bios is responsible for reporting the CPU temperature though...


Yeah it's been so long since I had stress tested the system that I forgot what it did at idle. And since I can't OC b/c of the BIOS bugs I don't really know how accurate things are. It's annoying b/c I have all my parts for my own water loop coming next week, but need to wait for this to sort out before seeing what I can do


----------



## alancsalt

You can't put any faith in idle temps. It is impossible (simple physics) to idle at less than ambient. The temp is simply misreporting.

The boring reason why is in the way temperatures are "measured". Since core duo days there is no direct temp measurement. The dts sensors measure distance to throttling, not temp, and throttling is assumed to be TJmax. Everything below that is taken from an assumed temperature gradient that can be very inaccurate at idle. Temps under load are going to be more accurate. Until they "measure" temps differently, we're stuck with that.

That's my understanding of Unclewebb's explanation. He wrote Realtemp.
Quote:


> Intel never
> Intended the DTS sensors to provide us with accurate temps, we can obviously read the data from them but the data they provide is to let us know how close the proc is getting to thermal shutdown. So they are mainly for fan speed control, and alerting of catastrophic cooling failure. But It
> is still nice to get a semi-accurate core temp to give us a decent idea how hot our procs are getting when we are
> trying to squeeze every little oz of Mhz from them


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?179044-Real-Temp-New-temp-program-for-Intel-Core-processors&p=2812536&viewfull=1#post2812536
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by clicker666 View Post
> ... the TjMax may vary from processor to processor, is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to prove that this is true or false at the moment. Personally I believe that TjMax is standardized across a process line so that all E8x00 dual core desktop processors with a CPUID of 0x10676 all use the same TjMax=95C. That assumption is what RealTemp is based on.
> 
> I think that if the factory is making 95C processors then each and every one is calibrated so that DTS=0 right at TjMax=95C. All of the 65nm mobile chips are documented to have a TjMax exactly equal to 100C and the new 45nm mobile chips are all set to exactly TjMax=105C so it doesn't make any sense to me that Intel would set all of the mobile chips to a fixed value but set all of the desktop chips to random TjMax values.
> 
> The (++) (--) feature is wide open to variables. For me, since the output from the DTS does not seem to be linear across the entire temperature range of the CPU, it provides me with the only way to make adjustments to idle temperatures to bring them more in line with measured temperatures as outlined in post#1. Without this adjustment, air cooled L2 processors either idle below ambient temperature which is impossible or you can use a TjMax=100C to cover up that problem and end up with them reporting that they are running far hotter than all of the other available Core2Duo processors. Neither solution is correct.
> 
> The Idle Calibration feature is just an approximation. It will never completely compensate for a DTS sensor that doesn't seem 100% accurate across the entire temperature operating range. It would be nice if a few users would try to calibrate as outlined in post #1 and report their findings. For me, my E6400 B2 needs a ++ calibration to keep it from reporting below ambient temperatures and my E8400 needs a -- calibration to bring it in line with my E6400. My CoreTemp testing which showed a 25C difference in idle temps between these two processors at the exact same core voltage, MHz and room temperature just doesn't make any sense. Real Temp idle readings should be within a degree or two now for these processors when calibrated.
Click to expand...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?179044-Real-Temp-New-temp-program-for-Intel-Core-processors&p=2816252&viewfull=1#post2816252

That thread is all about real temp and temp measurement. A big read, but lets us know that truly accurate temp readings just aren't there, especially at idle.


----------



## Ljanmi

I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## squick3n

Thanks for the detailed response. That clears up a big misconception I had. I knew that idle temps were always a little "off", but never why and to that degree


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Very unlikely. Especially when you count in the SupremeFX III and EAX features when you use analog speakers/headset.

Sound with the Maximus V Gene has improved and so have the overclocking capabilities.

Maximus V Gene has seperate VCCIO and VCCSA (design flaw of Gene-Z) and needs less VCore than my Gene Z with the same CPU.

It also draws less power - about 10% percent @ stock idle and overclocked @ 4.5 GHz - thus my 2500K stays 4-5 degree colder @ Prime95 Custom FFT 960K load.


----------



## Ljanmi

Nice, one more question about maximus V, is there any fancy ROG light on the board?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


These boards are hit and miss. It seems many (myself included) have stability and compatibility problems because of poor quality control. If you are willing to go through the trouble of RMAing to get a good one, than go for it. Personally, this is likely my last asus board.


----------



## Ljanmi

What is else there good? Z77 interested in gaming and OC only









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> These boards are hit and miss. It seems many (myself included) have stability and compatibility problems because of poor quality control. If you are willing to go through the trouble of RMAing to get a good one, than go for it. Personally, this is likely my last asus board.
Click to expand...

This doesn't make me feel very good about my purchase. Although I love asus and will continue to use them. There does seem to be a more than normal amount of unhappy users with this board. I am waiting on a response from Asus for cross shipping. But my board was an open box so I knew this was likely.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> These boards are hit and miss. It seems many (myself included) have stability and compatibility problems because of poor quality control. If you are willing to go through the trouble of RMAing to get a good one, than go for it. Personally, this is likely my last asus board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This doesn't make me feel very good about my purchase. Although I love asus and will continue to use them. There does seem to be a more than normal amount of unhappy users with this board. I am waiting on a response from Asus for cross shipping. But my board was an open box so I knew this was likely.
Click to expand...

I don't want to give my hard earned money for a maybe thing and take chances. If I'm paying well then I want no risk If otherwise I go for cheap board and will not ask any question









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I'm interested only and only in OC. I play games a lot. Is there a better board for less money then maximus V ? If not plan to buy one maximus V
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> These boards are hit and miss. It seems many (myself included) have stability and compatibility problems because of poor quality control. If you are willing to go through the trouble of RMAing to get a good one, than go for it. Personally, this is likely my last asus board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This doesn't make me feel very good about my purchase. Although I love asus and will continue to use them. There does seem to be a more than normal amount of unhappy users with this board. I am waiting on a response from Asus for cross shipping. But my board was an open box so I knew this was likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to give my hard earned money for a maybe thing and take chances. If I'm paying well then I want no risk If otherwise I go for cheap board and will not ask any question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Its all hit and miss man. Asus makes great boards. Especially with Z77 no one can really tell you anything as nobody has them yet. You don't know if there may be some new issue we don't know about. So you will be one of the first testers


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I think my onboard nic has died. I was up for a few hours. Rebooted and no internet connection. Device manager says the device can not start. Code 10.
> Tried disabling, uninstalling. Bummer looks like I need to return it. Open box item too. I'm wondering if its the same couple genes that show up as open box.


My NIC did the exact same thing. Said it couldn't start, Code 10. Tried different drivers, disabling, enabling, etc... I was on my way to request an RMA. Finally, I just reset the CMOS. NIC came back up again and hasn't disappeared since. I have no idea why it worked but it did. Give it a shot and see if it works for you too.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> These boards are hit and miss. It seems many (myself included) have stability and compatibility problems because of poor quality control. If you are willing to go through the trouble of RMAing to get a good one, than go for it. Personally, this is likely my last asus board.


And that's the problem with following troubleshooting threads too much. You get a false impression that it's a common problem, when in fact it's just a few people -- many of which get solved with basic trouble shooting, such as the person above who just reset their cmos. You may well be one of the unlucky ones, but it's rare.

The boards are great, and specifically targetted at overclockers. If that's what you want, then go for it man. Hard to beat them.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I don't want to give my hard earned money for a maybe thing and take chances. If I'm paying well then I want no risk If otherwise I go for cheap board and will not ask any question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Nice, one more question about maximus V, is there any fancy ROG light on the board?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


there is a fancy SupremeFX III LED (red line) on the board which may be disabled in the bios menue.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So I think my onboard nic has died. I was up for a few hours. Rebooted and no internet connection. Device manager says the device can not start. Code 10.
> Tried disabling, uninstalling. Bummer looks like I need to return it. Open box item too. I'm wondering if its the same couple genes that show up as open box.
> 
> 
> 
> My NIC did the exact same thing. Said it couldn't start, Code 10. Tried different drivers, disabling, enabling, etc... I was on my way to request an RMA. Finally, I just reset the CMOS. NIC came back up again and hasn't disappeared since. I have no idea why it worked but it did. Give it a shot and see if it works for you too.
Click to expand...

Yah I did try that a couple times. The thing is when I took out my gpu's and tried the onboard video that wouldn't work either. Finally I just gave up. Still waiting on asus but oh well I have a temp board so I am up and running.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> there is a fancy SupremeFX III LED (red line) on the board which may be disabled in the bios menue.


Mhhhmm that's very nice







I'm not going to disable it If I buy it. I just wait for some good review about the board and to see some OC results and load temps(must be lower then competition if Asus plan to sell boards for premium price







) and I'll go for maximus V then. Hope there's nothing better for that money or even less(I wouldn't be surprised If that's the case







).


----------



## gazorp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> And that's the problem with following troubleshooting threads too much. You get a false impression that it's a common problem, when in fact it's just a few people -- many of which get solved with basic trouble shooting, such as the person above who just reset their cmos. You may well be one of the unlucky ones, but it's rare.
> The boards are great, and specifically targetted at overclockers. If that's what you want, then go for it man. Hard to beat them.


Well I do have a problem, with no solution that has cost me many many hours of troubleshooting time. Also, nobody at the manufacturer has an answer to resolve the problem. They say there is a problem with my "configuration" WHAT A JOKE! Am i supposed to use the board without any other hardware? Maybe ASUS doesn't feel they should meet the standards of other manufacturers? Now i must invest several more hours to remove and reinstall a replacement product.

The fact is that many users including myself believed for the extremely high price we were buying a top quality, fully tested product. Instead i get something half baked and impossible to troubleshoot and certainly nobody is going to reimburse for all that time lost. 99% of people want to build a rig and start tweaking. Not spend 2 months trying to solve stability problems at stock default clocks. There is no excuse for the lack of quality.

Pathetic!


----------



## Tyreal

Can you update me on the leader board pls?

@ 5.1Ghz - 1.48v - 24/7 OC
CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316742
super-pi score 7.357 screenie http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/7611/51ghzsuperpi.png


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazorp*
> 
> Maybe ASUS doesn't feel they should meet the standards of other manufacturers?
> Pathetic!


You haven't even RMAd the board yet so they can test it on their own equipment.

You've confirmed RAM to fail memtest. You blame the board.

You assume it's the board and not another piece of hardware that has glitched, simply because that hardware worked in a previous system. The mistake obviously being that if it works once it will work forever.

And even if there is a component that works in another setup and not your new board, you're mistakenly assuming the incompatibility issue is with the board, and not the other component.

And even if it is the board. It's a piece of complex miniaturised hardware that gets shipped around the world in little boxes. Some times hardware has an issue that is beyond Q&A. That's why they have RMAs and warranties.

Troubleshooting an issue is always frustrating. That's the responsibility we pick up by building our own systems, instead of saying "hey Dell, take my machine for two weeks and send it back working". But it still requires objectivity and patience.


----------



## golfergolfer

Ended up getting the NH-C14 and it just fits onto the mobo. If anyone is ever wondering I did not have to move my ram and was still able to use the first slot


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> You blame the board.
> .


It's always easiest to blame sumthin that can't talk back.

Of course, there's always gonna be exceptions......but i'd say user error
is at fault 95% of the time.

And the rant ALWAYS ends with.... _"I'll never buy XXXX brand ever again"_


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Ended up getting the NH-C14


what kinda temps you seeing ??


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> what kinda temps you seeing ??


stock idle is at 27 and load is 62...

Not sure if these numbers are right but I will just let the paste cure a bit and will try it out again


----------



## Volkswagen

Anyone using the samsung ram below with this board and what type of results are you guys getting with like 1.5V?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## Ljanmi

Asus Maximum V SupremeFX III, is there any significant difference between alc892 or alc898 integrated and SupremeFX III on stereo speakers. I'm using a Solo 6c and MX 5021(both at the same time stereo mode







) ?


----------



## aznguyen316

Blah got an issue here folks. Maybe you guys can help.

Initially on bios 0902 I think it was from November 2011.

First I've had the problem of waking from sleep and my mouse not responding. Had this issue since i had this mobo last septmeber '11. Need to unplug it and plug it into another port or just shutting down and powering on after unplugging. k fine whatever.

Just yesterday I've had an issue where on boot up either from reboot or cold, it takes like 2 minutes to POST. The keyboard shows no light this entire time and the screen shows the bios rog splash saying press DEL to enter setup etc. It sits there for two minutes and then the keyboard lights up (Razer black widow) and then immediately posts and boots into windows perfectly normal. ***

So I decide to check asus and see a bios update. It's 3203 from march '12; so I go into bios setup an update via USB. After processing and rebooting it updates to 100% saying don't restart blah blah and shuts down after reaching 100%. I wait seeing if it will restart, nope so then I manually power back on. It goes through splash screen normally and fast this time but then is now stuck on this American megatrends something screen saying press F1 to enter setup. My keyboard is lit but unresponsive. I can't do anyhow now. I can't get into bios setup front the DEL key splash either right before this screen. Any help? Here's the screen I'm stuck at. Can't get into windows. Sorry for typos. Typed this up on iPhone tapatalk lol. Thanks guys for any help.










I guess I could ask. Does the clear cmos on the back of this board also reset BIOS? If so I'll try this when I get back home.


----------



## Bilie

Hello, ive got the next problem

When i try to update my bios to a newer version it says "the model of the bios image does not match the bios rom currently present"
I used the correct file in ez-flash as fat32 ?
used 2 sort of USB sticks none worked, next i tried whit Asus suite 2 same problem.
Anyone know what to do

Thanks for help !


----------



## charliethegamer

Hey, so I'm quite the noob when it comes to this stuff, but within the next 2 weeks I'll be putting together my first rig and I was hoping to get some help on the parts that I currently have, as well as get suggestions on the remaining parts as well as advice on the parts I'm concerned about. This started as a budget build to be able to play Starcraft 2 on ultra without any problems, but the budget part didn't last too long. Either way, I'd be happy trimming costs where possible at this point. So far what I've got is:

Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z68(Gen 3)

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k Sandy Bridge

RAM: Corsair XMS 16GB (4x4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory
Model CMX16GX3M4A1333C9

HDD: Western Digital 2TB Caviar Green SATA3 IntelliPower 64MB Cache 3.5IN Internal HDD

PSU: Corsair Builder Series CMPSU-600CX 600W ATX Power Supply Active PFC 120MM Fan

Case: Antec 300 (It's a shame to hide the board, but I didn't want to spend more then $60. Plus modding the side panel to put a window in wouldn't be too hard.)

I kind of jumped on the 600W because it was on sale and I figured at the time that i would be enough to cover what is listed plus a good gpu, but if it's a better idea to just return it and get bigger psu, then it's better then ruining the system. The RAM and Antec 300 were two other sales I recently jumped on. Anyways, I just want to make sure I won't run into any compatibility issues with what I've currently got and was hoping for suggestions on where to go from here (GPU, SSD, heatsink, etc.)? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aznguyen316

okay in response to my post a few back I'm trying to troubleshoot via ROG Connect.

Basically I'm trying to reflash to the stock BIOS found on the cd/dvd.

I keep getting Incorrect bios file, it's the original off the drive named M4GZ.ROM

Any help? Tried it off the desktop and off a FAT32 USB drive connected to the "helping" computer via ROG.

At my current state I cannot get into bios for whatever reason the DEL won't go into setup and I'm just stuck at the screen pictured above... thanks.


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> At my current state I cannot get into bios for whatever reason the DEL won't go into setup and I'm just stuck at the screen pictured above... thanks.


Reset your cmos yet?

Try a different usb port, assuming it's a usb keyboard?

I vaguely remember something about someone having trouble with a keyboard when connected to a plasma tv presumably using the hdmi port. Can't remember the specifics though.


----------



## ChesterCat

maybe:

power down > clear cmos > pull battery > make sum choc pudding > re-assemle and start

........then hope mobo will enter its original state


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Reset your cmos yet?
> Try a different usb port, assuming it's a usb keyboard?
> I vaguely remember something about someone having trouble with a keyboard when connected to a plasma tv presumably using the hdmi port. Can't remember the specifics though.


Tried 4 other USB ports, all the same. KB lights up fine, but no input is reading/working. Keyboard works fine on other laptop.

I reset the CMOS via the button on the back. I've tried holding it down for various times. Also reset it via the ROG connect from a laptop connected with a white cable via USB to desktop. I figured it works since the ROG remote allowed me to turn on/off the computer remotely as well as says reset CMOS.

I just want to restore the BIOS but ROG connect keeps giving me invalid BIOS file. Some users online have received this error, but my BIOS file is renamed properly (actually it's the original off the dvd). I've tried both copying the BIOS to the desktop of the laptop and running the flashback pointed to bios file directly to a thumb drive connected to the laptop. Nothing.

I saw on other ASUS boards, you can plug in a USB fat32 thumb drive directly into the ROG connect port and press and hold for 3-5sec and it will auto Flashback bios from whatever is in the root directory. I don't know if this Mobo allows that as it does nothing if I press and hold the reset CMOS button while a USB thumb drive w/ bios is in the ROG connect usb port.

I don't really want to RMA it b/c I'd have to rebuild and I assume reformat my C: drive after a new mobo replacement?

As you can see I've tried a few options haha
--

Pulling the battery is the same as resetting CMOS right? This probably won't do anything to the BIOS though =( Let me know if there are other options to restoring the BIOS. DVD in the drive on boot doesn't work either.


----------



## harlen

Other boards have the required rog link button for that. We only get the rog connect. I haven't seen a way for it to be possible without that. Maybe we get that ability with the Maximus V since it has the link button.

You could post over at the rog.asus forums. Theyll help with some extra troubleshooting you can try before RMAing.

I'm not sure of a way to downgrade the bios otherwise. Some say use a USB program (forget the name) but I haven't seen anyone post success with that lately to downgrade.


----------



## lightsout

Is the latest bios on the asus site still the bad one? I just bought this board off a guy and he flashed it to the latest bios before shipping.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Anybody know the RAL number used for the Red on this board?

Want to paint my pci brackets and hdd trays the same colour.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> I don't really want to RMA it b/c I'd have to rebuild and I assume reformat my C: drive after a new mobo replacement?


If you replace with the same MOBO, then you will not
need to format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Pulling the battery is the same as resetting CMOS right?


the battery is the supply, which allows the mobo to store data.
Thought is, removing battery is the ultimate way to force MOBO
back into its original "flashed" state.

[absolutly works on some boards -- can't speak for all]


----------



## aznguyen316

Thank you. Plus rep. When I get home I'll pull the battery and chill. We'll see if it goes back to original Day 1 state.

Also thanks for the info on getting a new mobo I will not have to reformat. That will save me a lot of time outside of putting together the computer.

Repped anyone else that replied to me. I've since posted on the asus rog forum.


----------



## lightsout

Is 3203 the problematic bios?


----------



## utnorris

I have had two of the Gene Z68 boards and both have been trouble free. I think a lot of the issues folks are seeing are from the latest bios as we did not see these issues prior. As far as Asus support, I have always been able to do an advanced RMA with them on my ROG series boards, granted, if they do not have it in stock then there isn't much they can do at that point. For folks having memory issues, have you tried the memory "OK" button?


----------



## aznguyen316

Glad to hear about an advanced RMA. I will ask for that if it comes down to it. Thanks!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Glad to hear about an advanced RMA. I will ask for that if it comes down to it. Thanks!!


But they will only do it once. I found out the hard way. I bought an open box board that needed to be rma'd. They said since it had already been rma'd by newegg I could not get advanced again. Just normal.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is 3203 the problematic bios?


It seems like all of those have little issues, forgot what that one had but 3103 for me works fine except my cpu clock wont return to idle even though I didnt touch the power settings. I have been meaning to go back to stock bios but been lazy


----------



## say10

Sorry if this has been asked a million times, (though i did search for posts) but should I be using the "all cores" option in the bios? I did a bios update and it looked to me as though it was enabled by default. I don't OC but I did see random high temps on cpu monitor while in windows. Thanks.


----------



## Bilie

got the same problem .. clocked at 4600 GHz but wont go back to idle


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *say10*
> 
> should I be using the "all cores" option in the bios? .


Yes !

Another one of those "not needed" thangys , that find their way into a bios


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilie*
> 
> got the same problem .. clocked at 4600 GHz but wont go back to idle


Did you verify that C1E is set to "Enabled" and not the default "Auto"? Also, make sure Win7 power profile is set to balanced.

Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU C1E->"Enabled"


----------



## harlen

Also I found that when changing my offset voltage settings and rebooting, it wouldn't clock down at idle until i went into the energy settnigs, toggled the setting back and forth, and closed it. Whether that was coincidence or not and it just takes some time to kick in I don't know. But it works.


----------



## conwa

My building in progress...










What am i missing still?

Yes, my gene-z!!!! I had to rma it after my ethernet port refused to work..
Im now 2 weeks without my board and im almost at the point to buy a new one!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> My building in progress...
> 
> What am i missing still?
> 
> Yes, my gene-z!!!! I had to rma it after my ethernet port refused to work..
> Im now 2 weeks without my board and im almost at the point to buy a new one!


Same thing happened to me. Then onboard video got screwed up. I just sent it for a refund and found a use one.


----------



## RazorCaT

another problem with the bios 3202 is that when you load default settings.. You can not achieve that 3.8Ghz stock turbo mode... it will just climb to 3.5Ghz even stress testing with Prime95... Bios says its turbo is 3800Mhz but when your at Windows you cant achieve that 3800Mhz Turbo Mode...


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> another problem with the bios 3202 is that when you load default settings.. You can not achieve that 3.8Ghz stock turbo mode... it will just climb to 3.5Ghz even stress testing with Prime95... Bios says its turbo is 3800Mhz but when your at Windows you cant achieve that 3800Mhz Turbo Mode...


A shot in the dark since I don't use 3202, but is Turbo mode set to All Cores and not Auto ?

I know that on mine with 0902 the default out of the box was All Cores, and it was setting turbo at 3.8 even with 4 cores loaded.
(nice way to get out of the pack in motherboard reviews I guess







)

You need to set Turbo mode to Auto to have the "standard" stock turbo multipliers and 3.5 at 4 cores, so maybe they changed the default value to that ?


----------



## lightsout

Got my Gene-Z set up. Bios is extensive even compared to the P67 Evo I had. Really nice to see in a micro atx and very glad I got this board. Priming 4.7ghz right now. I have left PLL off and would like to be able to sleep my computer so hopefully I don't need it.


----------



## SportFissureman

Would a new BIOS chip be an alternative fix?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-/380383157726?pt=Motherboards&hash=item58909a5dde#ht_2153wt_1139

I bought one from this guy a few years ago for an ASUS M2N-E that got buggered during a flash. It was simple to install and I was up and running in no time. It says they will flash with the latest BIOS, but you could probably request a different one.

Just a thought, cause who knows how long until ASUS fixes their mistakes.

EDIT - There is also the Gene-z/Gen3 here;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-/260887609101?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3cbe1cff0d#ht_2153wt_1139


----------



## Atheus

Just thought i'd toss this in here since it seems to be a problem with the 3203 BIOS - since installing it I've had some new issues pop up with my system, including the Logitech G15 keyboard taking extra time to start up when I boot (takes 10-15 seconds before I can enter my password to login Win7) and CPUID Hardware Monitor is giving me lots of very strange readings (screen shot) for voltage and fan speeds. Notice the 0.14v VCORE and 65,535 RPM Fan Speeds. I did wind up installing Fan Xpert after I cleared my CMOS to get my case fans down to 40% speeds which I wasn't running before, so maybe that's a factor, but I just wanted to mention these strange new behaviors here in case anyone else is running into them.

I should be getting a new SeaSonic x-560 gold power supply in the mail tomorrow. I wonder if that will affect things.


----------



## harlen

The issues with readings on CPUID I had on the prevoius BIOS. I also have AIDA64 installed which polls sensor data.

There's a problem with the AI Suite where its monitoring will report false errors if there is other monitoring also polling. Possibly it's related. if you have fan xpert polling along with CPUID false readings get read somewhere. Whether the problem is OS thread syncing or the mobo actually reporting back bad data who knows.

It's an issue CPUID could easily work around by ignoring min/max values, or expectnig a value twice before changing. Speedfan works around that by allowing a time to be set before a value is responded to with an event, which is handy.

My G15 boots fine, along with my G19. Doesn't cause any delays for the login screen. Maybe try reinstalling drivers? Just saying that so you know it /can/ work fine.


----------



## Atheus

Looks like the strange fan and voltage readings was a conflict with AI Suite after all. Apparently when I installed Fan Xpert as part of the AI Suite it turned on a few monitoring features that polled the sensors.

After turning them off in AI Suite things returned to normal in CPUID. I'm still trying to sort out the G15 issue. It seems to turn the keyboard off completely just as Win7 gets to the login screen, then the keyboard boots. Even the mouse (G700) goes dead momentarily at that point, though it comes back to life long before the G15. I poked around a bit in the BIOS settings but nothing jumped out at me as an obvious culprit.


----------



## harlen

Honestly I find AI Suite to be pretty bloated. I've uninstalled / disabled the entire thing and use speedfan instead.

Oops, I have a G13 and a G19. I was thinking G15 was my G13 gamepad, and was trying to work out how you were typing a password into it.

I do get a similar delay on my G19. At first I thought you meant the login prompt wasn't displaying. When the OS loads both the G13 and G19 "flash", which i've always assumed is synced with the time the OS loads their drivers. But it's nothing like 15 seconds. Most of the time I can type my pass straight away, sometimes there's a couple of second wait.

(it did however take me several weeks to discover that the random G19 resets were caused by my mobile phone being near the display!)

I have raided SSDs and a newer keyboard than you, so maybe the delay is longer on the 15? I can't recall noticing this only happened when the bios was updated. It's just something I've always accepted as part of having a keyboard with apps, and a super fast loading os.


----------



## Padishah

I have a fresh Maximus iv gene-z gen 3 sent via advanced replacement if anyone is interested i ended up going with a asrock board instead of waiting.

i would be willing to trade for a gtx 470 with a water block


----------



## Kvjavs

The V GENE is out:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131830


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> The V GENE is out:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131830


Nice! Just got the IV last week. I got a great deal though so I'm happy.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice! Just got the IV last week. I got a great deal though so I'm happy.


Yeah, the only advantage the Z77 has is pcie3.0 (or at least for me), which my gene IV already has... If I had ivy, that is.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Yeah, the only advantage the Z77 has is pcie3.0 (or at least for me), which my gene IV already has... If I had ivy, that is.


4 sata 3.0 ports, a mini PCI riser, upgraded sound. The 2 extra 6 Gbps sata ports alone might be worth it for some.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Yeah, the only advantage the Z77 has is pcie3.0 (or at least for me), which my gene IV already has... If I had ivy, that is.


























Another benefit has surfaced. Found it in the 3DMARK11 thread...
Quote:


> ......magic called Lucid Virtu MVP (Hyper Performance mode)..
> Available on Z77 and H77 motherboards out of the box (also supports Z68 but it's not licensed = 30 days trial licence)..
> Basically it boosts my 3DMark 11 score by 2500 Pts..


http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/1730#post_16942105

Already disallowed by HWbot for benching though.


----------



## dja2k

Anyone know the max amp output the chassis fan motherboard headers can handle? I am changing cases that have more fans and maybe use PWM splitters to handle all fans but only if the board will handle it. I know the board has extra juice going into it with the additional 12v rail, but don't know if that helps the fan headers.


----------



## Ponech

BF3 did run choppy with Virtu MVP @GTX570


----------



## solar0987

Sold my gene bought a z-77 pro still asus go been fun being a member still love the board.


----------



## Ponech

why did you do this?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponech*
> 
> BF3 did run choppy with Virtu MVP @GTX570


Oh really? What board did you try it on?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Yeah, the only advantage the Z77 has is pcie3.0 (or at least for me), which my gene IV already has... If I had ivy, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sata 3.0 ports, a mini PCI riser, upgraded sound. The 2 extra 6 Gbps sata ports alone might be worth it for some.
Click to expand...

2 extra? 2 x intel sata 6gbps + 2 x asmedia, nothing different than p67/z68.


----------



## Ponech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh really? What board did you try it on?


ASUSTeK Computer INC. MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3

i got "microlags" and did not see any improvements :/


----------



## lightsout

IS it software? Where can I get it?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2 extra? 2 x intel sata 6gbps + 2 x asmedia, nothing different than p67/z68.


Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3:

*2* x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
4 x SATA 3Gb/s connector(s)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/#specifications

Maximus V GENE:

*4* x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
2 x SATA 3Gb/s connector(s)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#specifications


----------



## FtW 420

You are correct, I was not... I was thinking of the m4e but not gene. Good catch.


----------



## solar0987

The virtue mvp is not supposed to run on anything minus z77 boards.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> The virtue mvp is not supposed to run on anything minus z77 boards.


This is taken from their site.
Quote:


> Designed for the next generation of Intel Sandy Bridge Z68/H67/H61 and other Intel integrated graphics as well as many AMD processor-based notebooks, all in one PCs and desktop motherboards, Virtu MVP has many of the same features as the popular Virtu software, but with a twist - the addition of the optional Hyperformance™ feature for intelligent reduction of redundant rendering tasks in the flow between the CPU, GPU and display. Together with improved power management, Virtu MVP:


http://lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.html


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You are correct, I was not... I was thinking of the m4e but not gene. Good catch.


No biggie. It wouldn't convey any benefit to me given my drive config, but I could see some folks being able to use it...especially if you have a RAID setup....or an SSD and more than one other SATA 3.0 drive. I just have the one SSD...and a couple of dead silent caviar greens...so no benefit for me...but if I was buying now, I would almost certainly drop the extra 20 beans (newegg's current prices). That said, I paid less than newegg's current price for my Gen 3...and I expect the price will drop more.


----------



## Projector

Hey was going to get an asus maximus IV gene -z/gen 3 board and was wondering if a the silver arrow or noctua d14 or even the phanteks ph-tc14pe will fit on this board, as it looks like these huge coolers hardly fit on normal boards as it is. Just need some confromation then I am good to order both.


----------



## lagittaja

Any of you original Gene-Z owners use speedfan?
Does it work? On my htpc (the second rig in my sig) speedfan works bueno and I can control the fans in anyway I like, even stop them.
I would be so happy if it worked the same way on GZ? My plans are to have my rear and top fan to run semi passive using speedfan.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Any of you original Gene-Z owners use speedfan?
> Does it work? On my htpc (the second rig in my sig) speedfan works bueno and I can control the fans in anyway I like, even stop them.
> I would be so happy if it worked the same way on GZ? My plans are to have my rear and top fan to run semi passive using speedfan.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Im using speedfan and it works, but not perfectly.
The only thing is that i can only control the cpu fans and case fans seperately.
I cant control my casefans seperately.

So u cant get the rpm of different kind of casefans at the same speed.


----------



## oscarmk

Hi everyone!,

I just finished assembling everything:

*Maximus iV Gene
*16 GB Corsair Blue DDR3 1600 Mhz
*500 gb Caviar Blue
*I5 2500K
*Seasonic 620 W Modular
*NZXT Guardian 921

However as soon as I started it I got a "2E" code, I did research online and in fact my RAM was not seated properly, so after pushing it from the side with no lock and hearing the clicks, I turned it on again only to get a code "AE" that lasts forever, no lights are on on the motherboard (the manual mentions 4 leds for issues, none are on), and when it starts I get the normal 2 short beeps (?).

I do not have a GPU installed yet and I have no keyboard or mouse connected and no optical drive, so I connected my monitor to the HDMI output in the MoBo but I am getting no signal, I am wondering if this is because i don't have a GPU or if I should really be geting a signal anyway by connecting to the HDMI.

I also noticed I used the SATA 3gb connector and my HD is a 6gb but I don't think that is relevant, everything seems to power up nicely I just get no output to my monitor, again I have no GPU yet but the I5 2500k has an iGPU, is this the cause?, or is there an underlying error here?

Thank you!

Oscar


----------



## ChesterCat

*oscarmk*

Have you MEM-TESTED the sticks ?

Have you tried booting with only ONE stick ? [diff slots]


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Good idea. I'm cutting and pasting this from another one of my posts:

Scuba Steve's patented 90 minute quick test exercise for 4 sticks with a MB with 4 slots








(faster with fewer sticks)


Download this: http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-4.0a.iso.zip
Use it to create a bootable CD
Shutdown your PC
Pull all RAM sticks except 1
Boot into BIOS
Set CD as boot drive
Save, exit, and boot
Select 4.0a test
Let Memtest go through all 11 tests.
If it passes, shutdown, pull that RAM stick and drop another stick into a different slot on the MB and repeat
If any of them fail, try it again in another slot and make sure that it fails again (ruling out issues with the slot)...AND then try a stick that tested OK in the first slot that failed (again, ensuring that it is the stick, not the slot)
The idea is to test each stick *and* all of the slots that you are using. If a slot fails, you want to ensure that it was the stick and not the slot. You also want to get a successful test using a known good stick in each slot.

*Example:*

I have four sticks and a MB with four slots. One stick is bad and the MB slots are all good.


Drop stick 1 into slot 1. It passes.
Drop stick 2 into slot 2. It passes.
Drop stick 3 into slot 3. It fails.
Drop stick 3 into slot 2. It fails. - stick 3 definitely bad
Drop stick 2 into slot 3. It passes. - slot 3 ok
Drop stick 4 into slot 4. It passes.
Six total tests for 4 sticks of RAM with four slots and one bad stick. Three sticks test OK in four different slots and one stick fails in two different slots. All slots proven good and one stick proven bad.

Not theoretical. I just did this last week and nailed one bad stick out of four in the first seconds of running Memtest on that stick. Sure, you can also let Memtest run multiple passes on a stick for hours...but if it is bad stick, there is a good chance that you will nail it fairly quickly.

cheers,
Scuba


----------



## hellwalker

hey guys need some help here









recently i had to sell my maximus gene-z (the "normal" on not the gen3). and now i'm searching for another boards that's good enough or better that my previous board. i'm thinking about the maximus v gene (the z77) but i just can't justify the price. well the gap is not that big but i'm thinking about a used gene-z/gen3.

need some confirmation here, the gen3 can run pcie3 + ib processors to right? so why should i take the z77?


----------



## Jesse D

Sooo...

Just updated to latest bios as I was going to install a new SSD, run some tests and give it a nice fresh win 7 install to go with my upgraded SSD.

Somehow my GENUINE copy of windows became unvalidated and I got the MS annoyance screen and wallpaper (this copy of windows is not....) And when trying to re-validate was taken to a screen to repurchase my copy of windows.









So I read up on it a bit and still am not sure how or why it happened, but had to resort to other means (loader) just to DL the couple updates I wanted to put on before I bench-marked my new sandisk E...










Anyway after I get done running the bench programs I will do a fresh install of win on the SSD tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone else ran into these issues when updating to 3203?


----------



## oscarmk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> *oscarmk*
> Have you MEM-TESTED the sticks ?
> Have you tried booting with only ONE stick ? [diff slots]


Hi Chester,

Well I can't MEM-TEST then since i can't even get into BIOS, I tried putting a single RAM in all slots for all possible permutations of my 4 slots and 4 DIMMS but no luck. I am thinking I have a defective MoBo but I could be wrong...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oscarmk*
> 
> Hi everyone!,
> I just finished assembling everything:
> *Maximus iV Gene
> *16 GB Corsair Blue DDR3 1600 Mhz
> *500 gb Caviar Blue
> *I5 2500K
> *Seasonic 620 W Modular
> *NZXT Guardian 921
> However as soon as I started it I got a "2E" code, I did research online and in fact my RAM was not seated properly, so after pushing it from the side with no lock and hearing the clicks, I turned it on again only to get a code "AE" that lasts forever, no lights are on on the motherboard (the manual mentions 4 leds for issues, none are on), and when it starts I get the normal 2 short beeps (?).
> I do not have a GPU installed yet and I have no keyboard or mouse connected and no optical drive, so I connected my monitor to the HDMI output in the MoBo but I am getting no signal, I am wondering if this is because i don't have a GPU or if I should really be geting a signal anyway by connecting to the HDMI.
> I also noticed I used the SATA 3gb connector and my HD is a 6gb but I don't think that is relevant, everything seems to power up nicely I just get no output to my monitor, again I have no GPU yet but the I5 2500k has an iGPU, is this the cause?, or is there an underlying error here?
> Thank you!
> Oscar


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oscarmk*
> 
> Hi Chester,
> Well I can't MEM-TEST then since i can't even get into BIOS, I tried putting a single RAM in all slots for all possible permutations of my 4 slots and 4 DIMMS but no luck. I am thinking I have a defective MoBo but I could be wrong...


Before resorting to an RMA I would take all the hardware out of the case and assemble it with the mobo sitting on the cardboard mobo box. I have had this happen, done that, and had it work, then reassembled and had it work. Obviously I had a phantom short circuit somewhere...but was just happy to get it working.

The other obvious thing is checking all connections and cables to ensure they are fully seated...


----------



## di inferi

Hey guys just a quick question.

Anyone else think the onboard audio is garbage?

1- Won't encode 5.1 in games.

2- I have never heard this much crackling through an optical output. It is horrendous.

If you don't have these problems.... What the hell are you doing differently? Lol.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellwalker*
> 
> hey guys need some help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently i had to sell my maximus gene-z (the "normal" on not the gen3). and now i'm searching for another boards that's good enough or better that my previous board. i'm thinking about the maximus v gene (the z77) but i just can't justify the price. well the gap is not that big but i'm thinking about a used gene-z/gen3.
> need some confirmation here, the gen3 can run pcie3 + ib processors to right? so why should i take the z77?


The latest BIOS available for the Gene-z/GEN3 says:

"Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
* Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU."

So, in theory IB and PCI-E 3.0 should work without problems as soon as you have the correct CPU and GPU.


----------



## Oslo

hi everyone i have to ask you a question
i am a owner of this mobo my sistem is :
i7 2600k (4.6 ghz)
8gb g.skill ram 1600mhz
1 n570 gtx msi twinfrozr III

i was thinking in buying another gpu (of the same brand and model) but i read that if i put a sli in this mobo the top card will have overheating trouble ; my case is a antec eleven hundred and its a bit large for the mobo i know but i was wondering if some of you have tried a sli with this (or similar) gpu and if its fine with that.

if not would be better to sell my gpu and change with for example the evga 560ti twin (the dual gpu one) or is better to sell the mobo and get a bigger one for the sli ?

thnx Oslo


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oslo*
> 
> hi everyone i have to ask you a question
> i am a owner of this mobo my sistem is :
> i7 2600k (4.6 ghz)
> 8gb g.skill ram 1600mhz
> 1 n570 gtx msi twinfrozr III
> 
> i was thinking in buying another gpu (of the same brand and model) but i read that if i put a sli in this mobo the top card will have overheating trouble ; my case is a antec eleven hundred and its a bit large for the mobo i know but i was wondering if some of you have tried a sli with this (or similar) gpu and if its fine with that.
> 
> if not would be better to sell my gpu and change with for example the evga 560ti twin (the dual gpu one) or is better to sell the mobo and get a bigger one for the sli ?
> 
> thnx Oslo


They will get pretty hot. Especially with a twin frozr style cooler that does not exhaust out the rear of the case. If you have good air flow in the case it can work. The top card will probably be about 10-15c hotter. Depending on air flow.

You may be better off selling that card and getting a good single card solution. I personally don't recommend a dual gpu card but thats just me. 580 or 680 are both great choices. But its your dough. If you have the room is always better to get a full size mobo.

But this little thing is awesome so its hard to give up for the price.


----------



## Oslo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They will get pretty hot. Especially with a twin frozr style cooler that does not exhaust out the rear of the case. If you have good air flow in the case it can work. The top card will probably be about 10-15c hotter. Depending on air flow.
> You may be better off selling that card and getting a good single card solution. I personally don't recommend a dual gpu card but thats just me. 580 or 680 are both great choices. But its your dough. If you have the room is always better to get a full size mobo.
> But this little thing is awesome so its hard to give up for the price.


Coild

I know that is better a full size mobo but we can say i wrong bought this one you think that maybe its better to sell the card get a 680 and consider in future to get a second 680 changing the mobo?

Also are There maybe another gtx 570 from another Brand who Fit better in my solution with cooling system of the gpu?


----------



## squick3n

Don't buy another GTX 570. You're going to hit problems with VRAM hungry games. It's best to look to the 3GB ATI cards or the GTX 680

I personally haven't seen a reason to want to upgrade to Ivy Bridge. Might as well get a 680 or 7970 and stick with your current motherboard. Just my opinion and all that


----------



## Oslo

The mobo change would be to let in a future be possibile a sli system


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oslo*
> 
> The mobo change would be to let in a future be possibile a sli system


Right now I would get a good single card. Whatever you can afford. Then down the road worry about the mobo change. Its better to put all your money into a new gpu. Then part into a weaker gpu that you plan to sli and part to the mobo. At least thats my .02. Not a good idea to get a card where you feel the need for sli right away. 680 should play any game out there at 1080p. Not sure what monitor you are using.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hey gene-z peeps, long time no see. Any world on how stable the newest 3203 BIOS is on Asus website? EDIT: *nvm* Looks its been a helluva nightmare with recent BIOS's, i'll stick with my stable 0902 BIOS.

Yesterday I attached a speed new toy to "NightFire" thanks to OCN. Man, its nice, my first SSD and for free! Hurray for sexy red 6Gb ports! Now I just need a GTX 680 and then im really cooking mATX style!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Did you verify that C1E is set to "Enabled" and not the default "Auto"? Also, make sure Win7 power profile is set to balanced.
> Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU C1E->"Enabled"


OMG!!! Just changing this settingand now after 7 months since building the damn system, I FINALLY have my CPU Clock to drop down to idle speed! Now if I could just figure out how to get the damn voltage to change also with it. Repped for sure!


----------



## harlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to get the damn voltage to change also with it. Repped for sure!


Use offset voltage. Mine is about 0.94 at 1600.

Here is a guide:

http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Did you verify that C1E is set to "Enabled" and not the default "Auto"? Also, make sure Win7 power profile is set to balanced.
> 
> Advanced->CPU Configuration->CPU C1E->"Enabled"
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Just changing this settingand now after 7 months since building the damn system, I FINALLY have my CPU Clock to drop down to idle speed! Now if I could just figure out how to get the damn voltage to change also with it. Repped for sure!
Click to expand...

lol congrats.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> Use offset voltage. Mine is about 0.94 at 1600.
> Here is a guide:
> http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/


Whats your offset amount?


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Whats your offset amount?


I use the offset method as well, and it's going to depend on how much you overclock, what you use for LLC, and the peculiarities of you CPU. If you follow that guide, you should get to 4.5 with ease, assuming good air cooling. Then you can start fidgeting and dial in a really efficient overclock


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I got to 4.6ghz following the easy peasy path outlined earlier in thread on stock voltage


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> I got to 4.6ghz following the easy peasy path outlined earlier in thread on stock voltage


What is your V core? The reason to use offset is once you set your clock, voltage is going to swing wildly based on your LLC. I know my 2500k can hit 4.5 w/o going over 1.3V, but the board will set voltage way higher than that depending on my LLC. So I set LLC to 25%, with an offset at - .10V, and that keeps my voltage down when Turbo kicks in. The problem with negative offset is that it affects your idle voltage. I've found that anything more than - .10 offset will cause my system to crash at idle.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

It's really easy. You already know what you need to sustain 4.6. So you just need to play with offset and LLC to find what gives you that voltage.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> What is your V core?
> 
> *1.256..... for over 6 months with not one single issue [and nice and chilly]*


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> What is your V core?
> *1.256..... for over 6 months with not one single issue [and nice and chilly]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 4.6 and was Prime95/Lynx stable, but kept getting crashes in games. I backed down to 4.4 until Skyrim, where I went up to 4.5 since it was CPU bound. With the VCore at ~1.29 I've never had any issues. And I'm hardly Mister Overclocker. I OC'd my 2500k simply b/c it was so easy. So I'm not telling anyone to do what I do. I'm saying follow the guide Asus wrote themselves
Click to expand...


----------



## dja2k

I want to try using offset voltages again, but I never used them because I wasn't familiar. I've been using a simple 4.6ghz O.C. setting the voltage manually to 1.272 in the bios and that's it, no problems for 5 or so months. Well tonight I tried setting the offset to -0.080 and got this:

idle:
vCore 1.312 (Cpu-z)
VID 1.3911 (RealTemp)

load: (prime95)
vCore 1.328 (Cpu-z)
VID 1.4111 (RealTemp

I got -0.080 from looking up offsets on google and thought that was a good start. My vCore is still high, should I higher the - offset? Am I doing this right. Any help is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## basicIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A water feature?


Took me a while, but here it is:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basicIO*
> 
> Took me a while, but here it is:


Always intriguing to see the unique configurations members come up with. I'm assuming fans behind blowing out, and that's an air cooled GPU ...if it was a 480 or 580 I'd guess that might affect temps for yr cpu by 1 or 2 degrees, which shouldn't be any big deal...so what temps are you getting under load?


----------



## basicIO

Yea, I've got 2 Yate Loons on the backside, here is a photo of the setup while leak testing and bleeding:



The 680 is currently under air because the EK waterblock hasn't been delivered yet, so it will be watercooled too









Current temps are:



This is with Auto-Tune Extreme, I'll start overclocking manually this weekend. Pretty happy with the current setup, still room for improvement though


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I want to try using offset voltages again, but I never used them because I wasn't familiar. I've been using a simple 4.6ghz O.C. setting the voltage manually to 1.272 in the bios and that's it, no problems for 5 or so months. Well tonight I tried setting the offset to -0.080 and got this:
> 
> idle:
> vCore 1.312 (Cpu-z)
> VID 1.3911 (RealTemp)
> 
> load: (prime95)
> vCore 1.328 (Cpu-z)
> VID 1.4111 (RealTemp
> 
> I got -0.080 from looking up offsets on google and thought that was a good start. My vCore is still high, should I higher the - offset? Am I doing this right. Any help is much appreciated, thanks!


Just play with the offset now. Don't worry about what others had. What I do is put it at a random value like you did, reboot and run prime. Check the load vcore. Reboot go into bios and adjust. Do this until you get it to the vcore you already knew you were stable at.

It can be weird sometime where you are actually using - instead of +. If you get all the way down to auto, change the + to - or vice versa.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basicIO*
> 
> Yea, I've got 2 Yate Loons on the backside, here is a photo of the setup while leak testing and bleeding:
> *img snip*
> The 680 is currently under because the EK waterblock hasn't been delivered yet, so it will be watercooled too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current temps are:
> *img snip*
> This is with Auto-Tune Extreme, I'll start overclocking manually this weekend. Pretty happy with the current setup, still room for improvement though


Yeah, I'm using EK on my 580s, nickel probs or not....never got the corrosion even in my older gtx 460 blox..just like their looks I guess...
Enjoy, thats the main thing...


----------



## GOTFrog

Anyone having issues where mouse and keyboard stops working. Happens in every usb ports and with any mouse and KB. Needs reboot every time, unplugging and replugging doesn't do a thing


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just play with the offset now. Don't worry about what others had. What I do is put it at a random value like you did, reboot and run prime. Check the load vcore. Reboot go into bios and adjust. Do this until you get it to the vcore you already knew you were stable at.
> It can be weird sometime where you are actually using - instead of +. If you get all the way down to auto, change the + to - or vice versa.


Thanks! I have offset now set to negative 0.115 and I get 1.272v in CPU-Z and goes up to about 1.288v-1.295v with PRIME95. Does this mean I can go a bit lower til the load is at my stable 1.272 meaning that the idle vCore will be something lower?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just play with the offset now. Don't worry about what others had. What I do is put it at a random value like you did, reboot and run prime. Check the load vcore. Reboot go into bios and adjust. Do this until you get it to the vcore you already knew you were stable at.
> It can be weird sometime where you are actually using - instead of +. If you get all the way down to auto, change the + to - or vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have offset now set to negative 0.115 and I get 1.272v in CPU-Z and goes up to about 1.288v-1.295v with PRIME95. Does this mean I can go a bit lower til the load is at my stable 1.272 meaning that the idle vCore will be something lower?
Click to expand...

That should be the case. You have to try and find out. One thing about offset is the voltage can bounce around a bit under load. So if it dips too low you will run into issues. But sure its not going to hurt anything to try and go lower.


----------



## dja2k

Okay first I found out that my power settings were set to "High Performance" so I changed it to "Balanced" to make SpeedStep work. My idle vCore at 1600mhz is 0.888v and I left offset to -0.115 giving me a 1.272v when it SpeedSteps to 4600mhz and rises to about 1.288v at full load Prime95. I think I am good there.


----------



## lightsout

Sounds excellent. Congrats.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, its tempting to try and fiddle with voltage now but I don't really need low temps for my overclock to be stable anyway and my machine is running good with my new SSD, hate to mess it up. I'll defintently stick with 0902 BIOS thats for damn sure, lol!


----------



## conwa

What is the maximum temperature the mobo can take? My custom loop build get 50 c @ 25 c cpu temp.
Highest temp is 57 degrees on my gene-z.. I just finished my custom loop and my top radiator fans are blowing on the mobo. When i raise the fan speed to very high it cools down till 30 c.
Where can i find the sensor that records the temp?

edit: Just found out: when i shut down my 3 top fans from my radiator (which are connected with the mb) my temp drops till 20. When i connect only 1 fan my mb temp rises like 15/20 degrees...

ps. I have bios 0402 (first?)


----------



## Padishah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> What is the maximum temperature the mobo can take? My custom loop build get 50 c @ 25 c cpu temp.
> Highest temp is 57 degrees on my gene-z.. I just finished my custom loop and my top radiator fans are blowing on the mobo. When i raise the fan speed to very high it cools down till 30 c.
> Where can i find the sensor that records the temp?
> edit: Just found out: when i shut down my 3 top fans from my radiator (which are connected with the mb) my temp drops till 20. When i connect only 1 fan my mb temp rises like 15/20 degrees...
> ps. I have bios 0402 (first?)


I had the same problem its the power dump from the fans. i ended up having to put a fan controller in and it fixed it.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> What is the maximum temperature the mobo can take? My custom loop build get 50 c @ 25 c cpu temp.
> Highest temp is 57 degrees on my gene-z.. I just finished my custom loop and my top radiator fans are blowing on the mobo. When i raise the fan speed to very high it cools down till 30 c.
> Where can i find the sensor that records the temp?
> edit: Just found out: when i shut down my 3 top fans from my radiator (which are connected with the mb) my temp drops till 20. When i connect only 1 fan my mb temp rises like 15/20 degrees...
> ps. I have bios 0402 (first?)
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem its the power dump from the fans. i ended up having to put a fan controller in and it fixed it.
Click to expand...

Ok, good To know im not the only one.. But im looking for a solution. Fan controller is no option due to no space..


----------



## conwa

Ok, i have been busy with my Custom loop HAF932. This is my first build!

I first started with a haf922, but i wouldn't want to hack and slash it to fit a 360 rad.

First my Aircooled setup:










Added this:










And now its like this:










Front










Only need to fix the lights, i need more UV!


----------



## Padishah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Ok, good To know im not the only one.. But im looking for a solution. Fan controller is no option due to no space..


the only solution is to run your fans at full speed so there is no power dump if you want minimal motherboard temps. the temps you have now are fine and will not hurt anything.

i tried everything to cool mine down with fans but it just wont happen the only thing to get mine down was taking all my fans off the board and using the controller.


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padishah*
> 
> the only solution is to run your fans at full speed so there is no power dump if you want minimal motherboard temps. the temps you have now are fine and will not hurt anything.
> i tried everything to cool mine down with fans but it just wont happen the only thing to get mine down was taking all my fans off the board and using the controller.


Ok thnx, but i wont accept this from this board. 57 degrees is not healthy in my opinion..

Which bios version do u got?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I'm thinking about getting a asus maximus and I'm wondering if the first IV gene is still good? I'm I losing out on performance with the IVY bridge I5 in anyway with one?


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a asus maximus and I'm wondering if the first IV gene is still good? I'm I losing out on performance with the IVY bridge I5 in anyway with one?


You are asking the wrong group.







Of course it's still good...we love it.









My advice, if you can get a good deal on the IV, get it...unless you think that you will need more than two 6Gps SATA 3 connectors. There are certainly other advantages of the V, but if I could get the IV for $50 less, I would probably get it. Unfortunately, I can't.

The IV is available now on Newegg for $189.99 with 10% off...making it close to $170. The V is $10 off for a price of $199.99. Shipping is the same. Is $30 worth it? That's got to be your call. Depends on your budget...and the need for the latest and greatest...and the value that you place on that riser card slot, upgraded onboard sound, etc.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Hey guys, just completed my first custom rig that I didn't have someone else build haha!

I'm also new to overclock.net, but I think my setup is displayed correctly in rigbuilder.

Anyway I just wanted to post to say that I love this mobo and so far I think my first overclock is going great. Any feedback on my numbers would be much appreciated.








Doing this in a hurry let me know if I left anything out.

Idle:


Full Load:


Probably should add proof too:


Also, I don't know who goes through the Google Docs uploads for club entries, but I think I may have made a typo. I meant to put HAF 922 for my case


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hellow there. First timer posting here in this forum... been a lurker for awhile tho XD,

Anyway, im having a little weird thing here.... Im trying to set the min. voltage for 4.2ghz im using 2 different types of apps to warm and test this overclock, Prime95 and intel burn test V2.
Im using Cpu-Z or Open Hardware Monitor to read the probes, readings are the same, but im having a discrepancy between CPU Voltage readings between both apps..

Prime 95 give me a constant reading of 1.240v where intel Burn Test V2 is giving me a constant reading of 1.256v, im using a offset of -0.100 so i can achieve 1.250.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Hellow there. First timer posting here in this forum... been a lurker for awhile tho XD,
> Anyway, im having a little weird thing here.... Im trying to set the min. voltage for 4.2ghz im using 2 different types of apps to warm and test this overclock, Prime95 and intel burn test V2.
> Im using Cpu-Z or Open Hardware Monitor to read the probes, readings are the same, but im having a discrepancy between CPU Voltage readings between both apps..
> Prime 95 give me a constant reading of 1.240v where intel Burn Test V2 is giving me a constant reading of 1.256v, im using a offset of -0.100 so i can achieve 1.250.


Perhaps the intel burn test is just stressing it a little more. Since your using offset if the cpu asks for more, it will get more. The difference is very small though.


----------



## Derek1387

So, I just switched to a new case today, an FT03, and magically I am getting random shutdowns from the Asus Overvoltage protection thing saying the PSU is failing. I have a Seasonic X660 gold rated PSU, that I bought brand new 6 months ago. Havent had any issues with it. Just started having issues as soon as I put everything in this case.

Is it safe to turn off that over voltage protection in the motherboard? I have checked everything and cant find a problem....


----------



## rwpritchett

You've double-checked for electrical shorts? A stray standoff maybe?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> You've double-checked for electrical shorts? A stray standoff maybe?


I am heading back in now to check for standoffs.

Whats odd is I can run everything on the desk without problems, but as soon as it goes in the case...


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I am heading back in now to check for standoffs.
> Whats odd is I can run everything on the desk without problems, but as soon as it goes in the case...


Edit-nope, dont see any missing standoffs....


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Hey guys, just completed my first custom rig that I didn't have someone else build haha!
> I'm also new to overclock.net, but I think my setup is displayed correctly in rigbuilder.
> Anyway I just wanted to post to say that I love this mobo and so far I think my first overclock is going great. Any feedback on my numbers would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing this in a hurry let me know if I left anything out.
> Idle:
> 
> Full Load:
> 
> Probably should add proof too:
> 
> Also, I don't know who goes through the Google Docs uploads for club entries, but I think I may have made a typo. I meant to put HAF 922 for my case


So can anyone let me know if my voltages and temps are good?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Whats odd is I can run everything on the desk without problems, but as soon as it goes in the case...


Ding ! Ding ! Ding ! .......... we have a winner !!!!!!!!








Assembles his computer "outside" of the case BEFORE loading it inside the case.









Ain't it a bytch tho......do everything properly & still have an issue.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Ding ! Ding ! Ding ! .......... we have a winner !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembles his computer "outside" of the case BEFORE loading it inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it a bytch tho......do everything properly & still have an issue.


Have had too many issues after its all loaded in before hand, learned my lesson!

So I dunno, its an odd issue. I am going to take everything back out tomorrow and try again. Maybe a pinched wire or something.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> learned my lesson!


Some of those lessons are harsh....real azz kickers.

Eventually tho , you graduate with a Degree in "Smarts"


----------



## dja2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> Okay first I found out that my power settings were set to "High Performance" so I changed it to "Balanced" to make SpeedStep work. My idle vCore at 1600mhz is 0.888v and I left offset to -0.115 giving me a 1.272v when it SpeedSteps to 4600mhz and rises to about 1.288v at full load Prime95. I think I am good there.


After using these settings for a while, I found out that my computer struggles to open programs. I don't have this problem using Power Setting on High Performance with no Voltage\Speed drop. What can be the problem...not enough voltage at 1600mhz?

dja2k


----------



## conwa

Guys to which bios can i update my gene-z/gen3?

I now have 0402, but somehow i cant update to 0902..

I have some mobo temp problems and i would like to see if an update can fix that..


----------



## lightsout

Is the CPUTIN in HWmonitor the mobo? I use both cpu fan headers and this temp is at 60c. Should I be concerned?


----------



## 996gt2

Is it worth updating from BIOS 0902 to the newer one on Asus's website?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Is it worth updating from BIOS 0902 to the newer one on Asus's website?


*Not* if everything is working just fine with your current setup


----------



## Mrrad

mine is always at 60c in cpuid hardware monitor , no problems though here...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> mine is always at 60c in cpuid hardware monitor , no problems though here...


Are you using the motherboard fan headers also? I haven't tripped at all on mobo temps since I had my CHIV. Didn't think it was a concern with this chipset.
But then I read someone saying if you use the fan headers on this board it heats it up. No issues yet though.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody can point me out on a VGA dual slot cooling solution for a crossfire (6870X2) setup?


----------



## votum

Who is going to make the Gene V club


----------



## FaNo1ogy

Why not you start one


----------



## zelly

yo guys

just build a system with the i5-2500k and gene V, so just tought I might ask here since the boards should be pretty identical? I have 2x2GB Crucial ballistiX which is 1333mhz, 7-7-7-24, 1.65V. My friends are mocking me because they have 1600mhz cl9 so wanted to clock mine to something similar Do they support XMP? How do I clock my ram? If I can go up to 1600mhz, does the timings have to be like 8-9 or something? Will they be hotter then?

Im a newb with ram etc so dont be to hard on me


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you using the motherboard fan headers also? I haven't tripped at all on mobo temps since I had my CHIV. Didn't think it was a concern with this chipset.
> But then I read someone saying if you use the fan headers on this board it heats it up. No issues yet though.


Thats me, but only with 3 pin fans and my mobo heats up to 56. Without fans it stays around 26...


----------



## Jayek

I popped in a 3570K CPU and I noticed that I cannot offset voltage anymore only set it manually is this normal? I also noticed the max multi was locked at 59x and not Ivy's 63x. Not that it matters because I find 4.3GHz to be more then enough.

One thing I was pleased about though was that the board immediately picked up my GPU as PCI-E 3.0 once I put in the new CPU.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> I popped in a 3570K CPU and I noticed that I cannot offset voltage anymore only set it manually is this normal? I also noticed the max multi was locked at 59x and not Ivy's 63x. Not that it matters because I find 4.3GHz to be more then enough.
> One thing I was pleased about though was that the board immediately picked up my GPU as PCI-E 3.0 once I put in the new CPU.


Sweet what bios are you on? Im on the fense about going 3570k, 3770k or just getting a 26/2700k. My main concern is heat but also nervous about getting an ivy cpu that cant go past 4.5ghz; thats why i figure at least going with an i7 of some sort so Im upgrading no matter what the oc is


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> I popped in a 3570K CPU and I noticed that I cannot offset voltage anymore only set it manually is this normal? I also noticed the max multi was locked at 59x and not Ivy's 63x. Not that it matters because I find 4.3GHz to be more then enough.
> 
> One thing I was pleased about though that the board immediately picked up my GPU as PCI-E 3.0 once I put in the new CPU.


There are certain settings in the advanced cpu settings or digi vrm that will disable offset. Maybe these got reset when installing the new cpu?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> yo guys
> 
> just build a system with the i5-2500k and gene V, so just tought I might ask here since the boards should be pretty identical? I have 2x2GB Crucial ballistiX which is 1333mhz, 7-7-7-24, 1.65V. My friends are mocking me because they have 1600mhz cl9 so wanted to clock mine to something similar Do they support XMP? How do I clock my ram? If I can go up to 1600mhz, does the timings have to be like 8-9 or something? Will they be hotter then?
> 
> Im a newb with ram etc so dont be to hard on me


What i have read thru reviews, memory speed is not important on this type of new intel chipsets due to efficiency of them and they just recommend more memory than actual speed on them..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Thats me, but only with 3 pin fans and my mobo heats up to 56. Without fans it stays around 26...


How you guys mobo heat up that high? mine dont go past 32c with 2x6870 and 2500k @ 1.352v and im using a sff thermaltake lanbox...

5 minutes of stress testing the cpu with aida and uniheaven benchmark running at the same time...








Plus, im using the design of my case with the dual side panel vents and i only have 1 intake fan, the rest of the fans are taking the air out, i even flip the cpu fan (because the psu fan is right intop of it) so it takes air out instead of blowing directly to the heatsink so the psu and cpu dont fight for air..

Or My asus probe is reading them wrong?
Never mind, tried turning the cpu fan off using speedfan and indeed goes up by 7-8 degrees XD...


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> There are certain settings in the advanced cpu settings or digi vrm that will disable offset. Maybe these got reset when installing the new cpu?


I did not know that, thanks!

I'll take a look and see what I can find.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> There are certain settings in the advanced cpu settings or digi vrm that will disable offset. Maybe these got reset when installing the new cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that, thanks!
> 
> I'll take a look and see what I can find.
Click to expand...

Yah sorry idk what it is exactly. But when I got my board I couldn't use offset. And it was because I had something set to extreme and that made offset not work.


----------



## Tyreal

did you guys figure out how to downgrade the bios yet?
because if you need to know how to *force flash*







the bios to downgrade, id be happy to give directions.
those new hybrid ivy bios's suck dont they


----------



## Padishah

would have been nice to know a month or so ago. i sent mine back for rma got the new one sitting on a shelf waiting for someone to buy it. i like the asrock extreme 7 i got while i was waiting 4 weeks for an "advanced replacement"

ps. ill trade it for a gtx 470 if anyone is interested


----------



## Tyreal

How-To properly downgrade aka force flash your bios after upgrading/inducing failure to the newer "ivy microcode" bios updates.

*symptoms of a bad flash:*

Check the "Main" tab in bios and look at the "ME" version. (0 or N/A means its buggered)
Computer doesnt Post.
Erroneous post codes and reboots.
Unable to change any bios settings without being greeted by "Overclock Failed... Press F1"
AO post code
Sluggish system
Unusually high Vcore
Other random weirdness, instabilities and BSOD's

Ok so I used Linux Mint 12 full 64bit because I had that burnt to dvd already, worked flawlessly and is pretty dang noob friendly, so i'll be giving instructions for Linux Mint 12 full 64bit.
You can grab Linux Mint 12 here.

Burn that to a dvd then boot from it (Press F8 repeatedly while computer is posting which will bring up the Asus boot menu, choose the dvd drive and boot Linux Mint).
*note:* _clear cmos for 20 seconds before booting Linux Mint to flash._
In Linux Mint open terminal. (there is the main menu sort of like the windows start menu







its right there, click Terminal icon)
Type _sudo apt-get install flashrom_ (this will download and install Flashrom for you)
Test flashrom to see if it properly detects your chipset (Z68)
Type _sudo flashrom_ (shows deteced platform and help options)
Working? Great! (Might say un-tested platform, this is OK)
Now open up Firefox (main menu like in windows) and grab the appropriate bios for the motherboard, when complete click extract, and extract it to desktop.
Go to destop and rename the downloaded and extraced Bios file to something easy. ex: 0402.rom (right click re-name. Note: when typing to Flashrom in terminal it case sensitive)
Open terminal again and type _cd Desktop_ (case sensitive)
Type _sudo flashrom --read backupbios.rom_ (This will save a backup as backupbios.rom and is a good test if Flashrom can read the image from the flash chip)
Time to flash.








Type _sudo flashrom --write 0402.rom_ (this will do a full erase and write of the new bios image to bios chip)
In terminal, hopefully it says successful, you should be good to power down via the upper right menu on the desktop of linux mint, remove cd and restart the computer.
*NOTE:* If it says failed take note of the message, and DO NOT POWER DOWN SYSTEM OR RESTART.
If failed ask for assistance via Flashrom IRC chat or email them
*NOTE:* On next power up if the screen greets you with a "Press F1..." (not overclock failed press F1, just the normal Press F1 to configure) the flash was successful, Grats!
Go in and load optimized defaults, also check out the "Main" tab and check ME version, if it shows a string of numbers you flashed successfully and you will now have a fully functional mobo, that doesnt freak when you change ram speed or try to overclock lol
NOTE: Generally when it says press F1 overclock failed, it wasnt successful, and you have to try it again.

Please dont heckle me if you failed to do this successfully, it is the method I personally used when I flashed those damn new double hybrid Ivy bios' IT WORKS
If you dont understand anything ask here or at Flashrom.org


----------



## starscream00

Has anyone tried out Bios 3305 that was released today?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey, we're giving the new version a try since a friend of mine has got pita with 3203 version and Intel Management Engine.
He tried to get back to fine working 0902 but the Intel Management Engine Firmware stays on Version 8.x from 3203 and gets a N/A on 0902.

So his system stays unstable. I'm going to inform the club about the forthcome in several minutes...


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Board is now finally dead - blackscreen, yeah.

Not a simple readme with changes or installation hints...
we can't advise to use any other BIOS then 0902
My system is running stable since about one year with 4,2GHz.


----------



## starscream00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> Board is now finally dead - blackscreen, yeah.
> Not a simple readme with changes or installation hints...
> we can't advise to use any other BIOS then 0902


damn







.
im sorry to hear that the board is dead. Im still at my stock 0402 bios, which my board came with. Its stable for me so far so no need upgrading the bios atm, but i would like to know how 3305 runs, in case i do have to upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## SportFissureman

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## lightsout

Yah I'm not touching my bios unless I have a reason to.


----------



## MR-e

i've looked through the manual but it has no suggestion on which dimm slots to install 2*4gb of ram. use the red dimms or black ones?
thanks!


----------



## Tyreal

if your ME version is N/A (borked bios) try my downgrade method posted above, it worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> i've looked through the manual but it has no suggestion on which dimm slots to install 2*4gb of ram. use the red dimms or black ones?
> thanks!


*black ones*
A1-B1


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SportFissureman*
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I'm not touching my bios unless I have a reason to.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starscream00*
> 
> damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> im sorry to hear that the board is dead. Im still at my stock 0402 bios, which my board came with. Its stable for me so far so no need upgrading the bios atm, but i would like to know how 3305 runs, in case i do have to upgrade anytime soon.


For sure we can recommend you upgrading your BIOS to 0902: Im running my rig since last year permanently overclocked to 4,2GHz very, very stable and without any problem with this BIOS version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SportFissureman*
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


I'm respecting your conservative point of view whether i'm not agreeing on it. I stick on my experience that all manufacturers and vendors spend a lot of money for programming updates not for nuts. I'm selfbuilding PCs since AMD DX4/100 (around 1996 running Doom better than the AMD DX40 386) and Pentium 90MHz times and eg myself have never had any issue with updating/downgrading BIOS. In this case its a friend if mine having this huge problems. Usually the vendor fixes some more bugs then listed in the readme, typically some memory compatibilitie issues or USB problems like my MS natural keyboard 4000 won't be recognized from the board in every 50th boot or so. But this is a minor bug compared to getting an unusuable system








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> if your ME version is N/A (borked bios) try my downgrade method posted above, it worked flawlessly for me.


That's what he has tried already. It results in a downgraded BIOS but the Intel ME firmware stays N/A (3203 upgrades firmware to V8.x, 0902 is incompatible with this and is lacking the old V7.x ME firmware) and so his system problems/instabilities were not vanished.
The best way downgrading BIOS must be the official one from ASUS, hidden in the ROG Forum: Just use ROG Connect for BIOS Downgrade

We're not appreciate with bad/not documented and aparently untested 3xxx BIOS versions for our good old GENE Z and the lack to handle Intel ME firmware issues.
ASUS must warn all Sandy Bridge CPU users not to upgrade to 3xxx BIOS versions!

Untill he gets his GENEZ back from RMA, he's giving MSI a try.

I've added a warning also already into the Asus Z68 Information thread - if you have a sandy bridge cpu leave BIOS 3xxx alone.

P.S.: Generally a very bad idea to hide important information about BIOS upgrade inside the ROG forum, this must be added to the BIOS download side or even into a readme inside the BIOS download!


----------



## Inehmo

Hey guys!

Haven't been paying any attention on this thread for a while but now I'm planning on reinstalling my Windows and I was wondering if the download-links in the first post are still valid or is there better drivers available some where?

The link on the LAN drivers is dead. Couldn't find the chipset drivers either in the site that was provided in the first post. I tried to look them for my self on Intel website but got really confused with the amount of options. If someone helped me with chipset drivers, lan drivers and USB3-drivers I would be grateful. Don't think I need anything else.

All help is appreciated.









ps. There are two new (after 9020) bios-versions on Asus website. I suppose I have no need to upgrade if everything is working nicely and I'm not planning on switching cpu?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Yes, better give this thread a try and stop updating BIOS to 3xxx version if you're just owning a sandy bridge proc.


----------



## Iketh

This is my first time visiting this thread and I must say I've had no problems with each new bios (except that one that disappeared from the ASUS website). I just upgraded to 3305 and running fine. The spread sectrum functionality changed, but other than that my previous overclock is still stable.

No way I can catch up on 600 pages, but if anyone could provide a quick summary of why 3xxx is not recommended, I'd be appreciative


----------



## Yakk0

Does anyone know how to change the Bios to default settings? Cause I tried to overclock it before and now I want to change it back to stock settings.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Wow it LIVES ! ... sorry been away for awhile with







official LA Kings Stanley Cup Hockey GREATNESS














GO KINGS ! GO !*

*once the Playoffs are over I'll be back around more again ... good to see so many new faces, but not too many have added themselves on the GOOGLE DOC owners link, I still try to keep that updated, so if you want to be on the owners list, fill it out, LINK ON FRONT PAGE.*

*Good also to see a few long time Gene Owners are still around ... I still love this little board, and have no plans to change it out anytime soon.







*


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yakk0*
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the Bios to default settings? Cause I tried to overclock it before and now I want to change it back to stock settings.


CMOS = reset bios [there's even a button called cmos on the back of your tower]

there's all kinds of instructions *[manual or asus webby site]* to this EZ procedure.


----------



## mrboonmee

Mine was very hard to get stable with the original BIOS 403. with 3202 it works perfectly, no tweaking needed really, just set the XMP profile on my memory and works great. with original BIOS had to play with memory voltages to get it to post every time.

will probably not mess with 3505 at the moment.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> No way I can catch up on 600 pages, but if anyone could provide a quick summary of why 3xxx is not recommended, I'd be appreciative


Here we are:

One of my best friends made his GENE Z board blackscreened with upgrading from 0902 to 3203: The 3203 adds a new Intel Management Engine Firmware 8.0.2.1410 for supporting IVY Bridge procs while the Intel ME Firmware with 0902 status has been 7.1.10.1065 besides the 0902 BIOS file does not have this firmware included!
I was not eyewitnessing what he has done but he's also not an amateur concerning this kind of job to do, you know.
- Upgrade to 3203 with USB stick and usual functionality of UEFI
- PC boots twice after update! That means, the first message that it is finished is not true. Forget about ASUS puts a readme into the BIOS or the BIOS download page... the MOST important info sticks in the ROG forum HERE!! (Blame ASUS for that bad idea!)
- the updates works fine but after that he has stability problems with the nic switched on, no stability problems with the nic switched off; This issues were severe like messages from Win7 that system service ends unexpectedly and so on. Needless to say that he has also updated the Intel ME drivers to V8.xx
- so he decides to switch his BIOS Version back to 0902, this works fine so far but his instabilities stay whether they have not been so severe than before with 3203 but some apps quits with errors and so on; Due to the fact that 0902 does not know anything about the Intel ME firmware update, he has no info in the BIOS screen about Intel ME Firmware version
- some tries to downgrade Intel ME Firmware like posted e.g. here as a solution have not worked at all (after a while the error 8193 occured, and yes, his filename was shortened...), so his 0902 is working with the 8.0.2.1410 Intel ME firmware
- we discussed that on the 9th of May and suddenly were aware that ASUS released another fresh BIOS Version 3305 on that day
- things could not getting worse and we decide via teamspeak to give that version a try
- bad idea, now he gets a blackscreen and nothing works
- he stumbled the BIOS battery out and left the pc without power overnight
- Error 55 but this seems to be wrong because his memory has not had any problem before (G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws), BIOS battery has been pulled out already, no solution left; ASUS support tells us this old story... the guarantee and support in germany is other than in US and canada u know.
- meanwhile he pulled the board out and sent it back to seller Mindfactory

Our personal subjective conclusion, added with different similar experiences from posts all over the internet and also in this forum:
- BIOS 3xxx must be used only for Ivy Bridge procs because of added Intel ME firmware upgrade which gets issues in combination with Sandy Bridge procs
- besides there might be lucky persons, that 3xxx works with your board and Sandy Bridge proc
- the difference might have something to do with internal GENE Z board versions: maybe all older GENE Z have issues with 3xxx BIOS and all newer ones don't have them

Due to the fact that my GENE Z is from May 2011 i'm going to stick with 0902.

@LA_KINGS_FAN: Heyho good old guy! How your doing? Hope your team won the Championship!? Ah i see they reached already the half fimals. We're eagerly awaiting the european soccer championships because the regular Bundesliga ends with place 10 out of 18 for my team the 1. FC Nuremberg which is a very good place for our low budget!


----------



## Thom

from IV Gene-Z to V Gene







still loving Gene.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> Due to the fact that my GENE Z is from May 2011 i'm going to stick with 0902.


Thank you for your response! Now, how do I determine when my board was manufactured? I bought it in Feb of this year.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thom*
> 
> from IV Gene-Z to V Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still loving Gene.


Miss somthing ? Trying to figure out what's being pictured


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Miss somthing ? Trying to figure out what's being pictured


*He went from a Maximus Gene III to a Maximus Gene-Z68 IV to now a Maximus Gene V Z77 which is what's pictured







*


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> The best way downgrading BIOS must be the official one from ASUS, hidden in the ROG Forum: Just use ROG Connect for BIOS Downgrade


Not sure if you have tried this method personally or not, but I haven't seen one person that has done the ROG connect method on Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 boards successfully, do you?
That link you posted details the method used on the older Extreme boards.
Is the file named M4G.ROM ?
Btw there is no connect button to push, there is however an ROG switch, but as far as i know the Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 does not have the ROG flash feature.

My method however, tested by me, works flawlessly to downgrade from a borked (ME version N/A or 0) 3xxx bios update.

I would also like to comment on the statement "dont touch it if it aint broke"
What happens when someone with the Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 wants to upgrade to an ivy bridge processor and has a valid need to upgrade their bios to the 3xxx ?
RMA it? waste weeks + shipping costs...no, that is ridiculous, just use my method of flashing back to 0402, then use it to flash the 3xxx updated bios









This website is for the persuit of performance is it not?
Dont overclock! its not broke! but i wanna try... NO... dont touch it if it aint broke!








I prefer the statement " If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen"


----------



## SportFissureman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Not sure if you have tried this method personally or not, but I haven't seen one person that has done the ROG connect method on Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 boards successfully, do you?
> That link you posted details the method used on the older Extreme boards.
> Is the file named M4G.ROM ?
> Btw there is no connect button to push, there is however an ROG switch, but as far as i know the Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 does not have the ROG flash feature.
> My method however, tested by me, works flawlessly to downgrade from a borked (ME version N/A or 0) 3xxx bios update.
> I would also like to comment on the statement "dont touch it if it aint broke"
> *What happens when someone with the Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 wants to upgrade to an ivy bridge processor and has a valid need to upgrade their bios to the 3xxx ?*
> RMA it? waste weeks + shipping costs...no, that is ridiculous, just use my method of flashing back to 0402, then use it to flash the 3xxx updated bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This website is for the persuit of performance is it not?
> Dont overclock! its not broke! but i wanna try... NO... dont touch it if it aint broke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the statement " If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen"


If it won't work with the new processors, then it sounds to me like its broke.









Go flash yours with latest and don't forget to include some pics.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SportFissureman*
> 
> If it won't work with the new processors, then it sounds to me like its broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go flash yours with latest and don't forget to include some pics.


already did, and the shipped bios for my board is 0402, so yes i would need to upgrade to the 3xxx in order to run an ivy bridge.
I did flash the 3xxx bios and it failed, and my flash method i used(which i posted earlier) works successfully.


----------



## SportFissureman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> already did, and the shipped bios for my board is 0402, so yes i would need to upgrade to the 3xxx in order to run an ivy bridge.
> I did flash the 3xxx bios and it failed, and my flash method i used(which i posted earlier) works successfully.


You should update your rig, its says you have a [email protected] Why update for a processor you don't have? Or is it broken?


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SportFissureman*
> 
> You should update your rig, its says you have a [email protected] Why update for a processor you don't have? Or is it broken?


Whether my CPU is broken or not, if I wanted to upgrade to an *IVY BRIDGE* I would need to upgrade the bios before dropping cpu into the motherboard, what don't you understand?
Many people purchased these motherboards (not just Asus brand) because they needed to upgrade at that moment, did so, and plan to have an *upgrade path* to ivy bridge cpu's down the road, whats so hard to understand?


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Whether my CPU is broken or not, if I wanted to upgrade to an *IVY BRIDGE* I would need to upgrade the bios before dropping cpu into the motherboard, what don't you understand?
> Many people purchased these motherboards (not just Asus brand) because they needed to upgrade at that moment, did so, and plan to have an *upgrade path* to ivy bridge cpu's down the road, whats so hard to understand?


Maybe I missed something earlier in the thread...

But I was able to put in my 3570K and it detected it right away along with enabling PCI-E 3.0. I didnt have to do a single thing.

I've since moved on to a P8P77-V Pro though.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Maybe I missed something earlier in the thread...
> But I was able to put in my 3570K and it detected it right away along with enabling PCI-E 3.0. I didnt have to do a single thing.
> I've since moved on to a P8P77-V Pro though.


Right, yours most likely came flashed with a newer than 0402 bios.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?12564-Will-this-mobo-be-ivy-bridge-cpu-compatible&p=91240&viewfull=1#post91240
And the Asus official site cpu compatibility list. (scroll down to the Ivy Bridge cpu's)
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZGEN3/#CPUS
And another in-case you still don't believe me.
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/

Why? Simple, early M4GzG3 board's were shipped with 0402 bios, as mine was, then later started shipping with the 0302 bios which was the "first" official bios released to support Ivy Bridge.
Remember when newegg and other e-/retailer's were out of stock for a short while? We'll that's because Asus started shipping them with 0302, hence the "Native support"


----------



## ChesterCat

*Obviously*.......if you're swapping out processors, you'd wanna check to see if current BIOS supports it.

Otherwise_......."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"_ ......still applies


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> *Obviously*.......if you're swapping out processors, you'd wanna check to see if current BIOS supports it.
> Otherwise_......."if it ain't broke, don't fix it"_ ......still applies


lol...


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Wow it LIVES ! ... sorry been away for awhile with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official LA Kings Stanley Cup Hockey GREATNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO KINGS ! GO !*


Lots of us are watching the games. I got our Columbus (in state) team....but i've been
a Pens fan for 40+ years. Down the road, the BJ's will develop. It's just painfull waiting.

In the meantime, gotta be pulling for Phoenix to pull one out their azz. Yall are much too
strong, but will/might be interesting.


----------



## //MPower

I've been running 3203 with no issues on my 2500k, which is oc'd at 4.6. That being said I might be upgrading to Ivy and moving my 2500k to another build so the bios flash was justified on my end.


----------



## D Core

ivy is faster than sandy with low voltage best choose for next gen lga 1155.but dont forget update gpu buddy..gtx 680 is the best choose,gtx 690 too high.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Hi to all mATX members,

URGENT Question: can anyone please confirm that Maximus IV GENE or Maximus IV GENE-Z are compatible with Scythe Ninja 3 CPU cooler?

If there are any pics, I would very much appreciate it.

What interests me is if cooler or fan covers RAM slots and if there is enough space between NINJA 3 and first PCI slot? The Video card I am using has a backplate (Asus GTX 570 DCII).


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Ok so whats wrong with the bios and which bios version? I have 3203 and havent found no issues yet...


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Ok so whats wrong with the bios and which bios version? I have 3203 and havent found no issues yet...


I think it's mainly people with older revisions of the mobo if I'm correct?

Also I have a regular z68 not the gen3, which I assume also has PCI-E 3.0??


----------



## tnhl1989

Quote:


> I think it's mainly people with older revisions of the mobo if I'm correct?
> 
> Also I have a regular z68 not the gen3, which I assume also has PCI-E 3.0??


I don't believe that the regular board has pci 3.0 only pci 2.0.

I am planning on getting the gene v along with the intel 3570k. Is it worth the upgrade? Thinking about selling the gene-z


----------



## dja2k

I was just running some stress testing just to adjust my fans and they all completed fine, but I got this warning below from FAN Xpert and Probe II shows it too. I know it has to do with the Motherboard Temp but I've never seen that before ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I was just running some stress testing just to adjust my fans and they all completed fine, but I got this warning below from FAN Xpert and Probe II shows it too. I know it has to do with the Motherboard Temp but I've never seen that before ?


Spilled some dry ice? lol


----------



## dja2k

Well if that was some dry ice







, it melted already after a restart lol cause I am back to 28°C Motherboard.


----------



## Jesse D

Regarding 3305...

I am selling my old equipment and building a Ivy/p8z77 v-pro build right now. I thought I would do a few tests to see how each board handled each chip and report back here.

I got as far as installing 3305 (and dl and setting up all drivers, monitoring programs, etc) with my sandy to find any setting that I touch in the bios so far is pushing my CPU voltage from ~1.2 to an exact 1.472. This number doesnt change with speedstep or anything, but when I look in the bios it says auto.

After seeing it act that way there is no way Im dropping my ivy chip in this board as 1.472 in sandy is ok, Ivy on the other hand might get cooked. Now I have to revert bios back for the guy im selling this to. (and I spent hours setting this thing up for testing last night so I hope that doesnt F up any installed progs)


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Regarding 3305...
> I am selling my old equipment and building a Ivy/p8z77 v-pro build right now. I thought I would do a few tests to see how each board handled each chip and report back here.
> I got as far as installing 3305 (and dl and setting up all drivers, monitoring programs, etc) with my sandy to find any setting that I touch in the bios so far is pushing my CPU voltage from ~1.2 to an exact 1.472. This number doesnt change with speedstep or anything, but when I look in the bios it says auto.
> After seeing it act that way there is no way Im dropping my ivy chip in this board as 1.472 in sandy is ok, Ivy on the other hand might get cooked. Now I have to revert bios back for the guy im selling this to. (and I spent hours setting this thing up for testing last night so I hope that doesnt F up any installed progs)


sorry to hear, yes the 3x Bios's on some boards seem to get borked on flash no matter what.
however my method of flashing back to the 0402 works great








let us know how it goes.

Here is it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> How-To properly downgrade aka force flash your bios after upgrading/inducing failure to the newer "ivy microcode" bios updates.
> *symptoms of a bad flash:*
> 
> Check the "Main" tab in bios and look at the "ME" version. (0 or N/A means its buggered)
> Computer doesnt Post.
> Erroneous post codes and reboots.
> Unable to change any bios settings without being greeted by "Overclock Failed... Press F1"
> AO post code
> Sluggish system
> Unusually high Vcore
> Other random weirdness, instabilities and BSOD's
> Ok so I used Linux Mint 12 full 64bit because I had that burnt to dvd already, worked flawlessly and is pretty dang noob friendly, so i'll be giving instructions for Linux Mint 12 full 64bit.
> You can grab Linux Mint 12 here.
> Burn that to a dvd then boot from it (Press F8 repeatedly while computer is posting which will bring up the Asus boot menu, choose the dvd drive and boot Linux Mint).
> *note:* _clear cmos for 20 seconds before booting Linux Mint to flash._
> In Linux Mint open terminal. (there is the main menu sort of like the windows start menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its right there, click Terminal icon)
> Type _sudo apt-get install flashrom_ (this will download and install Flashrom for you)
> Test flashrom to see if it properly detects your chipset (Z68)
> Type _sudo flashrom_ (shows deteced platform and help options)
> Working? Great! (Might say un-tested platform, this is OK)
> Now open up Firefox (main menu like in windows) and grab the appropriate bios for the motherboard, when complete click extract, and extract it to desktop.
> Go to destop and rename the downloaded and extraced Bios file to something easy. ex: 0402.rom (right click re-name. Note: when typing to Flashrom in terminal it case sensitive)
> Open terminal again and type _cd Desktop_ (case sensitive)
> Type _sudo flashrom --read backupbios.rom_ (This will save a backup as backupbios.rom and is a good test if Flashrom can read the image from the flash chip)
> Time to flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type _sudo flashrom --write 0402.rom_ (this will do a full erase and write of the new bios image to bios chip)
> In terminal, hopefully it says successful, you should be good to power down via the upper right menu on the desktop of linux mint, remove cd and restart the computer.
> *NOTE:* If it says failed take note of the message, and DO NOT POWER DOWN SYSTEM OR RESTART.
> If failed ask for assistance via Flashrom IRC chat or email them
> *NOTE:* On next power up if the screen greets you with a "Press F1..." (not overclock failed press F1, just the normal Press F1 to configure) the flash was successful, Grats!
> Go in and load optimized defaults, also check out the "Main" tab and check ME version, if it shows a string of numbers you flashed successfully and you will now have a fully functional mobo, that doesnt freak when you change ram speed or try to overclock lol
> NOTE: Generally when it says press F1 overclock failed, it wasnt successful, and you have to try it again.
> Please dont heckle me if you failed to do this successfully, it is the method I personally used when I flashed those damn new double hybrid Ivy bios' IT WORKS
> If you dont understand anything ask here or at Flashrom.org


----------



## //MPower

What kind of cases are you all running?? I really want to upgrade and use a smaller case and still use my h60 and fit my new 670 GTX that's on its way.

I'm thinking:
SilverStone SUGO SG02
SilverStone TJ08B
or maybe go with one of the Fractal design cases. Any other suggestions??


----------



## squick3n

I love the TJ08B-E. Super quiet and great cooling. I ran an H60 for several months with this board in that case.


----------



## //MPower

I just pulled the trigger on the TJ08-E thanks for the input


----------



## toyz72

im trying to move into a lian li v354 case and i need a low profile heatsink. i found a couple coolers that will work, but i wanted to save a couple bucks. does anyone know what is the widest cooler you can use on a gene-z 4 with out blocking the pci-e lane? im looking at this cooler, but it is a 144mm wide and im scared im going to run into the vcard.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im trying to move into a lian li v354 case and i need a low profile heatsink. i found a couple coolers that will work, but i wanted to save a couple bucks. does anyone know what is the widest cooler you can use on a gene-z 4 with out blocking the pci-e lane? im looking at this cooler, but it is a 144mm wide and im scared im going to run into the vcard.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100


You should be fine with the GeminII. I use a Noctua NH-C12P (152mm wide) with the heatpipes pointing down towards the PCIe slot, and I have around 1cm of clearance between the heatpipes and the videocard.


----------



## toyz72

there to totally different style coolers. if you look at the noctua vs the cooler master...the coolermaster base is inline with the back of the cooler. the noctua is offset inward abit. i serched google up and down and can't come up with any proof that this cooler will work. thx for shooting me some info on the noctua though. i already serched though the front page of the thread where it lists everyones coolers. no luck there either.


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> there to totally different style coolers. if you look at the noctua vs the cooler master...the coolermaster base is inline with the back of the cooler. the noctua is offset inward abit. i serched google up and down and can't come up with any proof that this cooler will work. thx for shooting me some info on the noctua though. i already serched though the front page of the thread where it lists everyones coolers. no luck there either.


Yeah, I thought that the inline base of the GeminII would give it even more clearance than with the Noctua. However, that's assuming the mounting system allows you to install it with the heatpipes down.

On the Newegg reviews for the GeminII, there's an user that has it installed on a Maximus IV Gene :
Quote:


> Other Thoughts: This thing is massive! I knew this before purchasing it but was still a little amazed when I unpacked it. I have it installed on an ASUS maximus IV gene micro atx board. Not really a con but installed on a micro atx board and with it configured to blow air on my ram, the cooler is very nearly touching the back of my graphics card. It is not touching the card but I felt it was worth noting since it could bother some people.


Does not tell how much "very nearly" is, but still gave it 5 stars


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> Yeah, I thought that the inline base of the GeminII would give it even more clearance than with the Noctua. However, that's assuming the mounting system allows you to install it with the heatpipes down.
> On the Newegg reviews for the GeminII, there's an user that has it installed on a Maximus IV Gene :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Thoughts: This thing is massive! I knew this before purchasing it but was still a little amazed when I unpacked it. I have it installed on an ASUS maximus IV gene micro atx board. Not really a con but installed on a micro atx board and with it configured to blow air on my ram, the cooler is very nearly touching the back of my graphics card. It is not touching the card but I felt it was worth noting since it could bother some people.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not tell how much "very nearly" is, but still gave it 5 stars
Click to expand...

lol, you must have went atleast 7 pages back on them reviews. i read that one to. thx for putting in the effort to help me out. its just so hard to go by what anyone says with out a picture for proof.


----------



## Charlie117

I need some help here. It's starting to get scary.

I was updating the BIOS via the option in the Asus Utility (From stock bios to the newer one). It all went correctly, the computer restarted and so on.

Then I tried to start using it ... but now it won't start! I turn it on and it keeps looping on the 'press DEL to enter BIOS setting' it goes black and back to the same screen.

I enter the bios and then to the boot order. I change from CD to HDD and nothing ... from CD to HDD and still nothing. It keeps looping.

I made some research and the most commented suggestion is to go to 'Advanced' in the BIOS, then to 'SATA Configuration' and change the 'SATA MODE SELECTION'.

The options I am given are 'DISABLED, IDE, AHCI, RAID'. I'm running on a single -Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200RPM- so I assumed IDE was the correct selection. But no, the same thing keeps happening, I changed it to AHCI and RAID just to check and nothing.

I tried Booting with the CD that came with the motherboard and it sends me to a DOS page, and I don't know what to type, so I haven't even tried.
I tried a USB boot with the latest BIOS in it, it installed ... and still nothing happened.

Please give me some help, I'm starting to get desperate here.

How do I downgrade the BIOS? I want to go back to the stock BIOS to see if that works.

Anything helps. Thanks.

Forgot to mention, before the update It asked if I wanted to backup the current BIOS, is there a way to access it? I tried using the EZ Flash Utility but it says the image is outdated.

Should I try and reinstall windows 7?

Specs.

-Intel i7 2600k
-Asus Carbide 500r
-Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
-CoolerMaster Hyper 212+
-Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1333mhz
-EVGA GTX570 Classified 1280MB
-Corsair AX750 750w
-Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200RPM

UPDATE: Well, after almost a day of suffering, I managed to find the problem. I though I'd just post it in case anyone, even if they don't usually visit this page, is having the same trouble.

Turns out the BIOS update managed to erase my Windows 7 install. I don't know if this is usually what happens after a BIOS update, but that's what happened to me.
I just had to reinstall it, formatting my HDD (lucky for me it was a fresh build, so only a couple of gigs were lost).

It was a huge pain in the ass to find the solution, I was almost at the point of starting the RMA process ... So I hope this is useful to someone, sometime.

I will never update the BIOS using the Asus Update Utility. Lesson learned.


----------



## disgaea psp

Hello, I was thinking which case to get for this motherboard that will fit h100
On my mind right now:
Cosair 600t
Phantom 410

Any input from you guys would be great thanks!


----------



## Charlie117

I recommend the 500r.

I'm pretty sure the H100 fits.


----------



## Tyreal

Did you clear Cmos after the flash?
What bios did you flash from and to which one?

If you press F8 repeatedly while the computer is posting/booting, that brings up the boot menu, can you boot into windows then?
If not what options do you see there?

What color port are you using ont he motherboard?
Do you have AHCI mode set?
Do you have hot plug enabled?

Could you fill out your "Rig" and link it to show in your "sig"


----------



## Charlie117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Did you clear Cmos after the flash?
> What bios did you flash from and to which one?
> If you press F8 repeatedly while the computer is posting/booting, that brings up the boot menu, can you boot into windows then?
> If not what options do you see there?
> What color port are you using ont he motherboard?
> Do you have AHCI mode set?
> Do you have hot plug enabled?
> Could you fill out your "Rig" and link it to show in your "sig"


Thanks for the reply. But I solved it again ... for now.

Apparently one of the RAM sticks was not placed correctly. Which is weird because I had no warning LED.

I'll comment again if anything happens.


----------



## toyz72

bandwith booster on?


----------



## goldbranch

Anyone has any overclocking info of 3570k / 3770k on these boards?
Also, I heard that IB cannot be used with these boards out of the box without updating bios by using another SB chip first, is that correct?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Anyone has any overclocking info of 3570k / 3770k on these boards?
> Also, I heard that IB cannot be used with these boards out of the box without updating bios by using another SB chip first, is that correct?


Im not sure about the bios part, that sounds off to me but the bios is easily updated through a usb stick, thats why i doubt you need a SB cpu since you dont need to enter windows.

I used a 3570k for a bit in mine and got it to 4.8ghz but decided on a 2700k instead since it wasnt much quicker than my 2500k at 4.8ghz.


----------



## illli

this is a great thread, but it looks like some of the download links are not up to date or not working anymore. can someone please tell me where to get the latest intel lan driver for win7 x64? i found one in another asus topic but it is over 100mb and contains all the drivers for all operating systems.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> this is a great thread, but it looks like some of the download links are not up to date or not working anymore. can someone please tell me where to get the latest intel lan driver for win7 x64? i found one in another asus topic but it is over 100mb and contains all the drivers for all operating systems.


Have you tried the Asus site?
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/


----------



## illli

yeah, those are pretty old. and i think similar to the other one i found, which is 100+ mb. maybe there is no individual driver then


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> yeah, those are pretty old. and i think similar to the other one i found, which is 100+ mb. maybe there is no individual driver then


and at the intel site ?


----------



## Jeci

Howdy,

Quick question for you guys, i had a look online and couldn't find anything relevant - My motherboard's rear I/O ports seem to be a little dodgy, for example: I have a usb network adapter, recently it's started not performing as expected, swapping the usb port and everything works fine. When i connect certain things that are usb 3.0 compatible into the usb 3.0 ports they're not recognised in windows etc.

Is this a known problem with the motherboard? Should a bios upgrade sort this out??

Thanks,

Jeci


----------



## SortOfGrim

Not sure, have you disabled the charging mode of the usb 3.0 in the bios?


----------



## changboy

Hello , long time i not post here hehehe but i have some tell u all.
my configuration ; asus maximus Z68 gen 3 with [email protected] and sapphire 7950 oc. edition at 1150MHZ 1700 MHZ on memorry.

So after tweaking and do some test i already istall some of latest program from the maximus V !!!!!!

i put pic here for u can see how i improve the performance of my systeme, now its simply ----AMAZING---

I install achi sata driver from maximus V ; access to my vertex 4 is faster ! , i intall asus suite II and lucid virtu MPV, so now look screen shoot of performance before and after on 3Dmark performance mode .......





I have plasma with just 60 HZ so its bad if i wanna put vertical synchro but with lucid virtu MPV i can and with vetical anable i can go up to 180 fps and game are amazing now and its work for most of game i tryied, unberlivable increase performance. I think 12 000 on 3Dmark11 is godd, do you ?

HOPE YOU WILL LIKE MY POST


----------



## Jeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Not sure, have you disabled the charging mode of the usb 3.0 in the bios?


Hi, it happens on the USB 2.0 ports as well. I suspect a driver issue so I'll check for an update.


----------



## kubed_zero

If one worker failed after 8 hours of prime, would you say that I should just bump up the DRAM voltage, or raise that, as well as the VCCSA/IO?


----------



## SortOfGrim

A must have?


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Hey m8s, has anyone already used the fresh 3402 BIOS update from the 13th of june!? Please share your experiences with our club then.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> Hey m8s, has anyone already used the fresh 3402 BIOS update from the 13th of june!? Please share your experiences with our club then.


EDIT:
For the non GEN3 board. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download
I wouldn't try it on the Gene-z/GEN3


----------



## changboy

For the one have amd 7900 serie like me i found the best new driver ;AMD Catalyst 12.6 9.00 BETA June 12 - 7900 MOD and u can have it there ; ; ;

http://benchmark3d.com/amd-catalyst-12-6-9-00-beta-june-12-7900-mod


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Now that we've had our Parade and Rally







*WE GOT THE CUP ! GO KINGS GO ! WE WANT THE CUP ... AGAIN !







*

I'll try to be around a bit more guys, sorry but my *KINGS* come first, and this was a once in a lifetime happening the last couple months, as any true Hockey fan would know.


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> Hey m8s, has anyone already used the fresh 3402 BIOS update from the 13th of june!? Please share your experiences with our club then.


NVM


----------



## SortOfGrim

Odd


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Odd


What's odd? that it's clocked at 1600MHz due to Speedstep?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> What's odd? that it's clocked at 1600MHz due to Speedstep?


now check Core Temp


----------



## kubed_zero

Yeah, Core temp probably read the setting once during bootup and didn't actively update it once the initiation was finished and there was no load on the processor. That's why we use CPU-Z and not other programs, it updates in real-time and gives us the actual value, and not the max recorded value.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woschdsubbn*
> 
> Hey m8s, has anyone already used the fresh 3402 BIOS update from the 13th of june!? Please share your experiences with our club then.


Just updated to it and re-applied my overclock. Went smoothly but only time will tell. I'll report back here after a few days.


----------



## funfortehfun

Is the Maximus V Gene owners club going to be created soon?








I'm getting one soon!


----------



## Sid161

Good day!
Gentlemens, help solve the problem with the cooler: the ability to have a problem:
Archon cooler on my system is placed horizontally only to the video card and takes the hot air and heats the additional processor, put perpendicularly to the video card is not possible, because card inserted in the top slot does not allow it. The second PCI-E slot is only x8, put back the video makes no sense.
Actually the question: Suitable for a Thermalright Silver Arrow or the Noctua NH-D14 in my case.

PS Sorry for bad English


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Any of you original Gene-Z owners use speedfan?
> Does it work? On my htpc (the second rig in my sig) speedfan works bueno and I can control the fans in anyway I like, even stop them.
> I would be so happy if it worked the same way on GZ? My plans are to have my rear and top fan to run semi passive using speedfan.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Im using speedfan and it works, but not perfectly.
> The only thing is that i can only control the cpu fans and case fans seperately.
> I cant control my casefans seperately.
> So u cant get the rpm of different kind of casefans at the same speed.


Hmm. Looks like I completely forgot this thread and my original question regarding Speedfan..
.
I'll rephrase my question.
Will Speedfan be able to stop and change the speed of three fans, in my case that would be 2 PWM fans hooked to CPU_FAN1 & CPU_FAN2 and 1 3pin fan hooked up to CHA_FAN1

What I had in my mind was to get a HD7770 and slap a Accelero S1+ on to it without a fan. That would mean my CPU and GPU would be passively cooled







Now as I'm sensitive to noise I'd like to eliminate as much noise as possible in low load situations:
Have all three of those fans run semi passive.
The two fans connected to CPU_FAN1&2 will be passive till CPU or HDD temperature reach X*C
The single fan connected to CHA_FAN1 will be passive till GPU temperature reaches Y*C

I can do this on my HTPC, Small Bertha, just fine, the fans turn on and off according to temperature and everything is great. Would this work on the Gene-Z?

P.S. Unfortunately I don't have access to my main rig right now so I can't test it myself. I'm in the middle of finding myself an apartment and I've been sleeping at my friends so I have my PC and all my other stuff packed up ready to be moved when I find the apartment.


----------



## harlen

No. The board only allows two separate controls: cpu, and chassis. All headers in each grouping share a speed setting.

Also, I doubt it can be used to turn a fan off. Certainly the CPU doesn't allow it -- it can't go lower than 35% which is a limit imposed by the board. The chassis ones can go lower, but I don't think reducing power until the fan can't turn itself is a safe way to disable a fan.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlen*
> 
> No. The board only allows two separate controls: cpu, and chassis. All headers in each grouping share a speed setting.
> 
> Also, I doubt it can be used to turn a fan off. Certainly the CPU doesn't allow it -- it can't go lower than 35% which is a limit imposed by the board. The chassis ones can go lower, but I don't think reducing power until the fan can't turn itself is a safe way to disable a fan.


Hmm. Well the fan header grouping makes sense.
But I would swear by my life that the GZ bios has settings in there which allows to set the fan min and max duty cycles from 0-100% according to temperature.
And wut, how does it hurt the fan if I reduce power to make the fan stop, it's like saying that an engine of a car will damage if I turn it off









Also I haven't noticed any degradation on the fans in my HTPC, which turn off when cpu or hdd temp drop below certain treshold.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grizzly56

Seriously considering the ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 (primarily because it's an atx with SLI) and asus. But I was curious it has a single ps2 port and I love my focus 7200 keyboard with built in trackball (both kb & tb are ps2). Has anyone had any issues using two ps2 devices (kb and mouse) via a ps2 cable splitter at the same time?

I know ps2 is archaic but nothing compares to this keyboard for FPS's.


----------



## 636_Castle

Anyone having issues with the optical out on this board? I'm using the original 0402 BIOS.

I'm using Turtle Beach DX12s with the DSS2 sound processor. When I use the sound system on my Xbox 360 for Netflix/games, it sounds great. But for some reason I keep getting crackling sounds when it's plugged into my Gen3. And the equalizer light on the DSS2 keeps turning off, as if it thinks I'm unplugging the optical cable.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Anyone having issues with the optical out on this board? I'm using the original 0402 BIOS.
> I'm using Turtle Beach DX12s with the DSS2 sound processor. When I use the sound system on my Xbox 360 for Netflix/games, it sounds great. But for some reason I keep getting crackling sounds when it's plugged into my Gen3. And the equalizer light on the DSS2 keeps turning off, as if it thinks I'm unplugging the optical cable.


I use both the 3.5mm jacks (headphone) and the optical (Logitech Z-5500) and both are crystal clear. Using bios 0902 and Soundblaster software. I do know that if the optical isn't being used (no output) it turns itself off. Try playing some music, when plugged in.


----------



## Moneo




----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneo*


He switched from a HAF 922 to the Define Mini,

Now we know what the pic is all about


----------



## icecube_pmb

Just flashed to 3305 before reading this thread. Boy do I regret it, even at default values (F5, full auto), I am getting constant BSODs.

I saw a mention of flashing back to the pre 33xx bios, anyone have a 'windows' friendly way of doing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecube_pmb*
> 
> Just flashed to 3305 before reading this thread. Boy do I regret it, even at default values (F5, full auto), I am getting constant BSODs.
> I saw a mention of flashing back to the pre 33xx bios, anyone have a 'windows' friendly way of doing it?
> Thanks!


There are no windows friendly way to do downgrade, but my guide I wrote is pretty easy, linux mint 12 is very windows-like.


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecube_pmb*
> 
> Just flashed to 3305 before reading this thread. Boy do I regret it, even at default values (F5, full auto), I am getting constant BSODs.
> I saw a mention of flashing back to the pre 33xx bios, anyone have a 'windows' friendly way of doing it?
> Thanks!


Wait, can anyone confirm that the older BIOS revisions can OC more stable? It seems like 1.472v is a lot for a 2600K to be stable at 4.8GHz, but that's what it's taking right now for my gene-z flashed with the latest bios


----------



## snakemed

Some of you might be interested in this review (conclusion on page seven).









http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/06/28/asus_maximus_v_gene_microatx_motherboard_review/7

You might be interested in this M4GZ as well. Great photos...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1273221/watercooled-gene-z-great-pics-too/0_20


----------



## Crim2

So i got my brand new Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z home a few days ago, i assembled my rig and booyaa, f2 error code.

My rig:
Maximus IV Gene-z
G-skill F3-1600CL9T 2000mhz 3x2gb (Should work with the mobo)
MSI 6950
i5 3570k
Simple HDD and a SSD 6gb/s.

So i've tried with just 2 ram sticks or only one etc, nothing new. Tried clearing CMOS with the I/0 button.

I suspect it's the BIOS on the mobo who can't work with the Ivy Bridge CPU, but if this is the problem, how do i update it without being able to start the computer, not even a flickering on the screen.

Ty!


----------



## Testier

Is the on board audio any good?


----------



## trulsrohk

Yes, the on board audio will leave nothing to be desired for most users


----------



## Skripka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Is the on board audio any good?


The onboard is just a generic everyday Realtek chip with a Creative plugin for Windows Media Player.


----------



## Testier

Ok, thanks


----------



## illli

i find the audio to be acceptable. or at least i can find no complaints with it. obviously it wont compare to dedicated sound card


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Is the on board audio any good?


For onboard it isnt BAD, but its just your regular onboard realtek stuff with creative codecs (equalizer basically). I think the z77 has a slight edge over the z68 mobo onboard but honestly it cant compare to a deticated sound card. I tried the corsair 1500 headset (which I kept) with its built in usb audio vs. the corsair 1300 headset with my gene-z audio, both were used on my same pc to clear it up and the 1300 didnt sound as loud or as full as the 1500 headset, these two headsets use the same drivers (speakers) so they are basically the same headset except the 1500 has a built in sound card and the 1300 doesnt, this shows that even the sound processing in a headset pulls away from built in sound on a mobo.

That said I had a great time playing with the onboard sound and my ultimate ears (ue350) earbuds when I couldnt use regular speakers, bf3 does a good job of directing the sound to make it seem like a surround experience without the need of a good sound card and true surround setup..... Ah now that Im done moving its time to get my logitec z-5500 out of storage and play on that


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey, I've got a Maximus IV Gene-Z (not the Gen3) and a couple of days ago while playing Dirt 3 my PC crashed and I got the BSOD. Since then I've been testing the stability of my system and I left the PC running Prime95 over night. I wake up in the morning and see there is a warning saying my motherboard temp is 123C. I stopped Prime95 and after about 30mins the temperatures still won't go down. I've been monitoring the temp using CPUID HWmonitor. I've attached a screenshot of the temps.

Also should add I recently updated the bios to the latest one on the Asus website too.

The system is pretty stock, no overclocking, and I think I've got fairly good airflow through it. Here's a pic of my system to give you the idea of the airflow:









Can anyone tell me what's going on here?

Thanks!!









hwmonitor.jpg 166k .jpg file


----------



## djgizmo

Good air flow? Um, doesn't look like it to me. There's very little pathway for air to flow from the bottom intake to the rear exhaust do to the size of your case/gpu.

However if nothing is over clocked, I'm curious why you'd be stress testing overnight anyways.

Anyways, do you have a side intake fan?


----------



## tracingspirals

The side panel is all mesh so air is free to get in...

I've been trying to figure out why I got the BSOD so I've been testing the stability of the various components individually. Tested the GPU yesterday, tested the cpu over the night and such..


----------



## squick3n

It's hard to see. Is the rear fan intake? Top fans? Either way that's too high even for bad airflow. How long does it take to overheat? Are any of the heatsinks loose on the motherboard? What are the temps at idle?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*
> 
> Hey, I've got a Maximus IV Gene-Z (not the Gen3) and a couple of days ago while playing Dirt 3 my PC crashed and I got the BSOD. Since then I've been testing the stability of my system and I left the PC running Prime95 over night. I wake up in the morning and see there is a warning saying my motherboard temp is 123C. I stopped Prime95 and after about 30mins the temperatures still won't go down. I've been monitoring the temp using CPUID HWmonitor. I've attached a screenshot of the temps.
> Also should add I recently updated the bios to the latest one on the Asus website too.
> The system is pretty stock, no overclocking, and I think I've got fairly good airflow through it. Here's a pic of my system to give you the idea of the airflow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on here?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwmonitor.jpg 166k .jpg file


Just a few questions:

Is your radiator pumping air in or out? What powers the water pump? A mobo fan header or the PSU?
What was the error code for your BSOD? (If you don't know, one way to find out is downloading the free version of "WhoCrashed", or maybe find it with Event Viewer....) A 116 error would imply graphics error, maybe corrupt driver or hot GPU.
Did anything on your mobo actually feel that hot, or were you relying entirely on HWMonitor? On some mobos HWMonitor reads a phantom temp that doesn't exist, but you show two high temps....)
Your core temps and not crashing on Prime95 make me doubt the cputin figure. I wonder what Everest/AIDA would say for temps.
Your pic does not show GPU temp. Do you know what it was?

I'm inclined to a graphics error so far, so maybe reinstall the drivers...


----------



## tracingspirals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> It's hard to see. Is the rear fan intake? Top fans? Either way that's too high even for bad airflow. How long does it take to overheat? Are any of the heatsinks loose on the motherboard? What are the temps at idle?


The rear fan is an exhaust. Top fans are exhaust too. I could switch the rear fan around to make it an intake but I'm planning on fitting the 200mm side fan instead soon so it'll blow air on the motherboard and keep it cool...
I don't know if its a problem with the sensor or the HWmonitor software cuz sometimes the temperature randomly spikes to over 120C and then instantly gets back down to around 30C idle temps. I've attached another pic this time while using HWiNFO to show the idle temps of the motherboard. I don't think anything is lose on the motherboard either.

Also the motherboard isn't particularly hot to touch... Well the bits I can touch on the motherboard at least are fairly cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just a few questions:
> Is your radiator pumping air in or out? What powers the water pump? A mobo fan header or the PSU?
> What was the error code for your BSOD? (If you don't know, one way to find out is downloading the free version of "WhoCrashed", or maybe find it with Event Viewer....) A 116 error would imply graphics error, maybe corrupt driver or hot GPU.
> Did anything on your mobo actually feel that hot, or were you relying entirely on HWMonitor? On some mobos HWMonitor reads a phantom temp that doesn't exist, but you show two high temps....)
> Your core temps and not crashing on Prime95 make me doubt the cputin figure. I wonder what Everest/AIDA would say for temps.
> Your pic does not show GPU temp. Do you know what it was?
> I'm inclined to a graphics error so far, so maybe reinstall the drivers...


The radiator is pumping air in. I connected the radiator the way Antec told to in the instructions. The radiator fans are powered via a USB cable and their speed is controlled via the Antec software. The pump is connected to the CPU fan header.

Thanks for the software. This is what "WhoCrashed" came up with:

On Sat 07/07/2012 17:33:09 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown ()
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x19, 0x0, 0xFFFFF88003D17180, 0x6)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: Unknown .
Google query: Unknown CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

Conclusion

1 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers:

unknown

The motherboard didn't feel particularly hot to touch, the bits I could feel that is.
CPU temps are pretty stable. Never go over 60C.
GPU is fairly stable too. Yesterday I ran FurMark for around 30mins and then again ran the FurMark 1080p benchmark for 15mins and the GPU temp didn't go above 65C and neither did I see any artefacts or anything on FurMark. GPU drivers are also upto date.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tracingspirals*
> 
> The rear fan is an exhaust. Top fans are exhaust too. I could switch the rear fan around to make it an intake but I'm planning on fitting the 200mm side fan instead soon so it'll blow air on the motherboard and keep it cool...
> I don't know if its a problem with the sensor or the HWmonitor software cuz sometimes the temperature randomly spikes to over 120C and then instantly gets back down to around 30C idle temps. I've attached another pic this time while using HWiNFO to show the idle temps of the motherboard. I don't think anything is lose on the motherboard either.
> Also the motherboard isn't particularly hot to touch... Well the bits I can touch on the motherboard at least are fairly cool.
> The radiator is pumping air in. I connected the radiator the way Antec told to in the instructions. The radiator fans are powered via a USB cable and their speed is controlled via the Antec software. The pump is connected to the CPU fan header.
> Thanks for the software. This is what "WhoCrashed" came up with:
> On Sat 07/07/2012 17:33:09 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown ()
> Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x19, 0x0, 0xFFFFF88003D17180, 0x6)
> Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: Unknown .
> Google query: Unknown CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> Conclusion
> 
> 1 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers:
> unknown
> The motherboard didn't feel particularly hot to touch, the bits I could feel that is.
> CPU temps are pretty stable. Never go over 60C.
> GPU is fairly stable too. Yesterday I ran FurMark for around 30mins and then again ran the FurMark 1080p benchmark for 15mins and the GPU temp didn't go above 65C and neither did I see any artefacts or anything on FurMark. GPU drivers are also upto date.


Personally, I put the pump on 100%, either by disabling variable speeds on the CPU header, or by plugging directly into the PSU with an adapter.

101 for an overclocker usually means more vcore, but for a stock PC?

Pumping air in...well people have debated the best option for that a lot...and still disagree.

Just because drivers are "Up to date" does not guarantee that there is no file corruption. There is no harm in reinstalling any potential suspects.
No harm in doing a sfc /scannow in Accessories/Command Prompt as an administrator either. May require restart.
Otherwise, as stumped as you are...


----------



## tracingspirals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Personally, I put the pump on 100%, either by disabling variable speeds on the CPU header, or by plugging directly into the PSU with an adapter.
> 101 for an overclocker usually means more vcore, but for a stock PC?
> Pumping air in...well people have debated the best option for that a lot...and still disagree.
> Just because drivers are "Up to date" does not guarantee that there is no file corruption. There is no harm in reinstalling any potential suspects.
> No harm in doing a sfc /scannow in Accessories/Command Prompt as an administrator either. May require restart.
> Otherwise, as stumped as you are...


Well the pump is controlled by the Antec software too I think. It runs mostly at around 90-100% speed. The CPU header variable speed thing is disabled.

Well, I set up the cooling for the CPU so that it can suck in cool air from the outside and blow the warm air inside. I read it doesn't really make much of a difference which way I set the intake/exhaust though.

I did the sfc /scannow and it said Windows Restore Protection did not find any integrity violations.

The AI Suite has been acting a bit funny lately that it keeps getting stuck and taking its time to do anything. No harm done if I turn it off right?

Also the nvidia driver keeps disappearing off from the task bar. I don't know what that's about. Maybe I'll reinstall the driver and see if it fixes that.


----------



## Witch King

Hey Guys,

A quick question. Currently, my BIOS version is 0208. Is there any benefit to upgrading it to 0902 (Faster Boot, Less Temp., Better Compatibility with Other Devices, etc...)?

Am I gonna face any issues after upgrading to 0902?

Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*In case any of you are looking for a new GPU to match your ROG MAX4GeneZ ....*

**

*... THIS will be coming out SOON.







*

 

*http://rog.asus.com/114502012/graphics-cards-2/preview-rog-matrix-hd-7970/*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Also* ... if you didn't see this ...

*New member Customer Loyalty Team for ASUS*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281274/new-member-customer-loyalty-team-for-asus

Quote:


> Hello My name is Jeffrey and I work with ASUS in the Customer Loyalty Team.
> 
> If you have any questions or comments you can email me as I do not check my messages.
> 
> If you have a support question please create a new thread and email me.
> 
> If I need personal information such as serial numbers, RMA numbers, and addresses to create an RMA number email me as I know that the moderator may take out half the serial number.
> 
> My email is [email protected]


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *In case any of you are looking for a new GPU to match your ROG MAX4GeneZ ....*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *... THIS will be coming out SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *http://rog.asus.com/114502012/graphics-cards-2/preview-rog-matrix-hd-7970/*


Holy!!







Who will buy me that?


----------



## Thaid

Hey guys. I just bought an Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3 with an i5 3570k. It came with firmware 0402 and I'm getting an F2 error. From doing a little research the problems should be fixed by updating my firmware. Is there a way to update through USB/CD/ROG connect? Or do I have no choice but to borrow a sandy bridge? Thanks.


----------



## shockre

you have to use a SB chip to update the bios. if you cant get one from a friend, i'm sure they will update it in a computer store.


----------



## Woschdsubbn

Just a short info:
I've updated my GENE Z UEFI now successfully from 0902 to 3402 and i don't have had any issues with update itself nor with running my rig since then. So i've made totally other experiences than a friend of mine who gets a defective board with updating from 0902 to 3305, following errors with missmatching CPU and downgrading the UEFI back to 0902. This has destroyed his UEFI as a whole.

OFFTOPIC also: @Westcoast Icehockey m8







I'm planning also a GPU upgrade but i will change back from AMD/ATI to NVidia for the GTX670 is more energy efficient than the HD7970 especially with dual displays in use.
My choices are the Gigabyte Windforce GTX670 or maybe the ASUS GTX 270 Direct CUII TOP because of their 2xSlot design and the silent running fans.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Get the Asus GTX 670 DCII non-TOP.

The TOP versions have had a few teething problems and Asus had to release a new bios for it.

Mine runs at 1299mhz and is solid as a rock.


----------



## D Core

update bios 3203 will be fine


----------



## aardtyllyf

guys. just a quick and important question. do the power an reset button on your motherboards click when you press them? mine seems to be broken. power button has some sound and returns back to its possition, but reset button is completely silent with ni click and it doesnt go bac for a while. is it with all gene motherboards, or am i the only lucky paranoid guy?


----------



## Testier

Would a sliverarrow fit in this board?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Would a sliverarrow fit in this board?


*DIVEY's build ...*

*







* 

*... one TR SILVER ARROW w/ 2 x's 120mmx 38mm Scythe "Ultra Kaze" fans*


----------



## SortOfGrim

guys, how does the mobo react when it detects an overheating? Does it restart or do nothing at all?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> guys, how does the mobo react when it detects an overheating? Does it restart or do nothing at all?


Not sure but I would imagine there is some sort of process for that. In the bios there is a thermal control section so it has to do something, just not sure how asus manages it. I have thermal control on, its been a while since I have been in the bios but I think its where the vrm settings are.


----------



## LocutusH

A year in this club, and the mobo is still working perfect in 24/7








I just throw in a new VGA:


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> A year in this club, and the mobo is still working perfect in 24/7


*Me too ...*

*and as much as I hate to admit it ... but then again maybe it's a good leason to SOME here







*

* ... I'm STILL running on the Original 0208 factory BIOS that came with it







HA !







*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Me too ...*
> 
> *and as much as I hate to admit it ... but then again maybe it's a good leason to SOME here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> * ... I'm STILL running on the Original 0208 factory BIOS that came with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If it ain't broke..









btw, what thermal paste would you recommend? ..my toothpaste is empty.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> btw, what thermal paste would you recommend? ..my toothpaste is empty.


*I'm no expert on it







... maybe some others will give you their advice ... but,*

*I've used Arctic silver 5 it's supposedly the best for the money, most bang for the buck.







*

*I liked the Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound that came with my Heat-Sink & Fans







*

*Liquid pro's liquid metal is suppose to be slightly better but costs twice as much as the Arctic silver 5 ?







I'm too cheap to buy it







*

*also supposedly  good high end TIM's ... * *Dow Corning 5026, TIM Consultants Matrix II,* *Prolimatech PK-1, Shin-Etsu Microsi X-23-7868.*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> If it ain't broke..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what thermal paste would you recommend? ..my toothpaste is empty.


I use shin etsu x23 7783d, its one of the top ones out without costing an arm and a leg. I have used AS5 before and it wasnt bad, I loved the cost and its easy to apply, shin etsu is a little thicker and doesnt spread as easily but when I switched to shin etsu from as5 I saw temp drop by about 3c or so on my then amd 1100T at 4244mhz. I was pretty happy with it so have stuck with it.

If you go for as5 for the cost, be aware there is a break/burn in period, they claim 200 heat cycles I believe but about 2-3weeks you will notice temps go down maybe 2c from initial install. Its been almost two years since I have used as5 but thats about what I remember.

Either one you chose enjoy and just do a good aplication and you will be fine

Oh and Im about 6-8months in with this mobo, overclocked the cpu since I have had it and no problems ever. This mobo has seen a 2500k, 3570k, and now currently a 2700k and all those cpu's have at least been at 4.8ghz


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Me too ...*
> 
> *and as much as I hate to admit it ... but then again maybe it's a good leason to SOME here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> * ... I'm STILL running on the Original 0208 factory BIOS that came with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same good old bios here


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *I'm no expert on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe some others will give you their advice ... but,*
> 
> *I've used Arctic silver 5 it's supposedly the best for the money, most bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *I liked the Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound that came with my Heat-Sink & Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Liquid pro's liquid metal is suppose to be slightly better but costs twice as much as the Arctic silver 5 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too cheap to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *also supposedly good high end TIM's ... * *Dow Corning 5026, TIM Consultants Matrix II,* *Prolimatech PK-1, Shin-Etsu Microsi X-23-7868.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I use shin etsu x23 7783d, its one of the top ones out without costing an arm and a leg. I have used AS5 before and it wasnt bad, I loved the cost and its easy to apply, shin etsu is a little thicker and doesnt spread as easily but when I switched to shin etsu from as5 I saw temp drop by about 3c or so on my then amd 1100T at 4244mhz. I was pretty happy with it so have stuck with it.
> If you go for as5 for the cost, be aware there is a break/burn in period, they claim 200 heat cycles I believe but about 2-3weeks you will notice temps go down maybe 2c from initial install. Its been almost two years since I have used as5 but thats about what I remember.
> Either one you chose enjoy and just do a good aplication and you will be fine
> 
> Oh and Im about 6-8months in with this mobo, overclocked the cpu since I have had it and no problems ever. This mobo has seen a 2500k, 3570k, and now currently a 2700k and all those cpu's have at least been at 4.8ghz


thx! It seems my local shop has got tons (or is it liters) of Artic Silver 5, so I bought that.

@66racer What have you done with the 'old' processors? And what made you go from a 3570k to a 2700k?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> thx! It seems my local shop has got tons (or is it liters) of Artic Silver 5, so I bought that.
> @66racer What have you done with the 'old' processors? And what made you go from a 3570k to a 2700k?


I sold them each time to upgrade to the next one, I just enjoy messing with different components, never needed to upgrade, it was just for fun.


----------



## rwpritchett

Hardware Secrets: Thermal Compound Roundup - February 2012

Maybe you should try out mayonnaise??


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Hardware Secrets: Thermal Compound Roundup - February 2012
> Maybe you should try out mayonnaise??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Should I add some ketchup?


----------



## alastairb

I am having some trouble which has been annoying me for a while. Every so often when i turn my computer on everything powers up but the screen remains blank and then everything powers down a second or so later before turning on again with the screen. This in itsself wouldn't annoy me too much but whenever it does this the computer then fails at booting into windows and I just end up stuck on a black screen so I have to hard reset the computer and turn it on again.

any ideas?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> I am having some trouble which has been annoying me for a while. Every so often when i turn my computer on everything powers up but the screen remains blank and then everything powers down a second or so later before turning on again with the screen. This in itsself wouldn't annoy me too much but whenever it does this the computer then fails at booting into windows and I just end up stuck on a black screen so I have to hard reset the computer and turn it on again.
> any ideas?


Man this can be a few things, but just off the top of my head Im thinking a psu issue or unstable cpu overclock. I had a shorted psu wire to motherboard once cause something like this too.

Edit: In case I wasnt specific enough (sorry in a rush), check your wires inside the case and make sure none seem like they rubbed through the insulation or are pinched causing a short. If it still happens make sure the cpu is at stock settings and see if it stops doing this.

Good luck and please update


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alastairb*
> 
> I am having some trouble which has been annoying me for a while. Every so often when i turn my computer on everything powers up but the screen remains blank and then everything powers down a second or so later before turning on again with the screen. This in itsself wouldn't annoy me too much but whenever it does this the computer then fails at booting into windows and I just end up stuck on a black screen so I have to hard reset the computer and turn it on again.
> any ideas?


There were cases at the beginning of this topic, where HDMI connection over the integrated graphics was causing a delayed picture on the monitor at startup. So you didnt see anything until windows asked for the password.
Maybe your case is related to this, since you use them. Maybe the first reboot is a power or overclock fail (with normal reaction of resetting bios), and at the second reboot just gives you a message what failed, but you cant go on, because you dont see it...


----------



## drnilly007

Was looking to buy this motherboard. Is there any issues with using ivy bridge procs on it? Is ram limited to 2200 speeds?


----------



## faMine

Hey guys I have a quick question that I couldn't really find searching around.. I have the original Gene-Z and I'm running an IB BIOS, but I'd like to flash backwards to an older BIOS. Is this possible or am I stuck at the IB bios? Previous version have provided more stable clocks.

EDIT: what's everyone's preferred overclocking BIOS?


----------



## rwpritchett

BIOS downgrade instructions are here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6040#post_17156705

Worked great for me. I'm using 0902.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> BIOS downgrade instructions are here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6040#post_17156705
> Worked great for me. I'm using 0902.


Did you downgrade from the 3xxx series of BIOS?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Stable OC'ed at 4.2Ghz with bios 0902, no need for more.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Did you downgrade from the 3xxx series of BIOS?


Yes


----------



## dja2k

I need to upgrade my RAM to 32GB so question for those of you using 32GB....what memory exactly are you using? I've been checking on Newegg and am leaning on either 4 x 8GB G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 1866 or some Mushkin Mushkin Enhanced Redline 1866, but still want to know what runs well in this motherboard. Thanks!

dja2k


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I need to upgrade my RAM to 32GB so question for those of you using 32GB....what memory exactly are you using? I've been checking on Newegg and am leaning on either 4 x 8GB G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 1866 or some Mushkin Mushkin Enhanced Redline 1866, but still want to know what runs well in this motherboard. Thanks!
> dja2k


*Wow* ... that's *A LOT of RAM* ... I'm only running 16 GB myself, and was told I got too much ? Anyway, either the G. Skill's or the Mushkin's should work for you ... two of the top memory brands.

First off I don't think too many people in our group are actually running 32 GB, most seem to fall in the 8 - 16 GB range, secondly a lot more people are running G' Skill sticks of RAM than are running Mushkin's, and a lot of those are running the Sniper's and love them ... though I do know we have at least a handful of Mushkin users ... you should look through the Google Owners List on the Front Page. I'd send a PM to those that run a set-up similar to what you're trying to do.

*But be sure to try and double check that the model # of your RAM is on the ASUS QVL for your board* (Check the UPDATED list on the ASUS Website, not an old list in your manual)*, I know when our Gene IV first came out not too many 32 GB kits were.*

*As long as you stick to 1.5v Dual-Channel kits I think you should be OK ?*


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I need to upgrade my RAM to 32GB so question for those of you using 32GB....what memory exactly are you using? I've been checking on Newegg and am leaning on either 4 x 8GB G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 1866 or some Mushkin Mushkin Enhanced Redline 1866, but still want to know what runs well in this motherboard. Thanks!
> dja2k


It's all going to run the same. It's about personal brand preference. Both of the brands you mentioned are great. Personally, I'd go with Mushkin as I enjoy their Enhanced series but it doesn't make a difference either way.


----------



## iZihbO

I know I'm gonna stay faaaaar away from Corsair from now on. Giving me bluescreen like crazy. So fed up with it...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZihbO*
> I know I'm gonna stay faaaaar away from Corsair from now on. Giving me bluescreen like crazy. So fed up with it...


Hmmm ... A LOT and I mean *A LOT !* of use are using the *CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM* w/o any Issue's at all ... so I know it may come across as *rudimentary* but since it tended to be such a common problem I got to ask, are you 100% sure you've got your RAM *Seated down securely* into the DIMM slots ? with the ASUS ROG slots having that one side FIXED down, a lot of people have trouble with this.



 

Also is the Board giving you any DEBUG ERROR CODE ? or are any of the HDD LED or Q LED lights on ?


----------



## alancsalt

I think they have a lot of warranty claims though. I know I've had a few dud sets over the last few years. Had better luck with GSkill.


----------



## dja2k

Thanks LA_Kings_Fan and faMine for your replies !!! I am still debating, but we'll see.

dja2k


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think they have a lot of warranty claims though. I know I've had a few dud sets over the last few years. Had better luck with GSkill.


Not saying that may not infact end up being the case, just find alot of issues and complaints tend to end up being *user error* when it comes to this stuff.









And I've got G. Skill's in my other Rig, so yeah I like them too ... but I liked the look and color of the CORSAIR Vengeance more at the time, and thought it matched this mother board better

... however IF I had to buy new RAM for the GENE over again, I think I would do G. Skill also.


----------



## halukkilic

Here my king, i5 2500k 5050Ghz @ 1.490V 24/7 stable


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halukkilic*


*Wow ... watercooled







MEMORY too, REALLY ? dang







now where's your watercooled GPU's ?







**oh OOPS, there it is ... didn't see it at first* *look* *







*

*I'll add you and try to get the google owners list updated, I know it's been a long while since I updated it.







*


----------



## ChesterCat

Monitoring temps...... gotta question.

Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
Lotsa temps in the CPU catagory, [confusing?]


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitoring temps...... gotta question.
> Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
> Lotsa temps in the CPU catagory, [confusing?]



these are your processor temps. Water or air cooled? Ambient (room) temp?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitoring temps...... gotta question.
> Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
> Lotsa temps in the CPU catagory, [confusing?]


What program are you using there ? Is that HWMonitor or AIDA64 ?

and ... make sure you don't have a 2nd monitoring program running, in particular the one from the Asus ROG AI Suite, I remember it was discussed how it would create conflicts and give false readings if running along with another temp monitoring program.


----------



## ChesterCat

Thanks Guys....

Running AIDA64

air cooled Noctua NH-D14

These temps have jumped all of a sudden. Maybe it's the new bios [?]
Not running anything else....so gonna have to do sum checking.

_those temps BTW are IDLE , which of course is an easy 10C higher than last weeks_


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

The *JUMP* up in temp is a concern, but not the temps themselves considering how warm it's been of late, depending upon where you are and the ambient room air temp.

What new BIOS ?







there's a BIOS newer than #*0208* ?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> The *JUMP* up in temp is a concern, but not the temps themselves considering how warm it's been of late, depending upon where you are and the ambient room air temp.
> 
> What new BIOS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a BIOS newer than #*0208* ?


Absolutly is a problem. Dunno if blamin' it on the bios is gonna work.[yet]
Can always downgrade if that the issue.

Went form 0902 to 3402

House is AC'd , _current interior temp set about 75F_


----------



## rwpritchett

When I went from 0902 to 3402, I was getting some crazy volts on the CPU. See how many volts are going to your processor.

BTW, I went back to 0902 after not liking the 3xxx BIOS.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> When I went from 0902 to 3402, I was getting some crazy volts on the CPU. See how many volts are going to your processor.
> BTW, I went back to 0902 after not liking the 3xxx BIOS.












BTW: which method "you" use to downgrade ?


----------



## rwpritchett

I used Tyreal's Mint Method in Post #6040 of this thread to go back to 0902.


----------



## ChesterCat

Yeah....I see his guide earlier [months ago]
*Man , that's a lot of work !!!!!!*

Guess with these newer bios's , ya can't use AFUWIN or AFUDOS
Just wiping and re-flashing was SO quick & it worked

With these newer boards and Bios's , you'd need an external rom flasher

Boards working just fine and is stable as it's ever been. The good thing is.....
The *idle* temps are HIGH....BUT , the *full load* temps are *same* what they were before


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Then maybe just wait and give it some time to see if it corrects itself ? I wouldn't keep flipping around BIOS's like trading cards, getting a new one each week. But that's just me.









I'm *OLD* and prone to go against technology and change ... now excuse me while I get in my Van and go cruising to my favorite 8-Track.







Keep on Truckin' !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Yeah....I see his guide earlier [months ago]
> *Man , that's a lot of work !!!!!!*
> Guess with these newer bios's , ya can't use AFUWIN or AFUDOS
> Just wiping and re-flashing was SO quick & it worked
> With these newer boards and Bios's , you'd need an external rom flasher
> Boards working just fine and is stable as it's ever been. The good thing is.....
> The *idle* temps are HIGH....BUT , the *full load* temps are *same* what they were before


Ever since duo-cores came in temps have not been measured directly, but inferred from distance to throttling. (TjMax) As far as Intel is concerned this is near enough. As a result no two temp programs are going to give you exact temps, and the temps at the top of the scale will be more accurate than lower temps. Maybe you could get truly accurate temps by using a probe, but the temps that progs give you are considered "near enough"

Considering that the lower temps are inferred from a theoretical gradient, I'd assume that there's been a change of that "gradient" and that actual temps are no different

If you are particularly interested in this "Uncle Web" who made RealTemp explains it in this thread at Xtremesystems

Chicken Inferno's post on The Truth about Temperatures and Voltages


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I wouldn't keep flipping around BIOS's like trading cards, getting a new one each week.


OH...no no no no ......... if it ain't broke --- I don't muck with it

I was attempting to re-construct a situation a Bud of mine is having with his system
Same board as ours, but his issues totally different. Actually, he's had nothing but
good things going on with the new bios. So I figured the waters safe and I jumped in.
It really might not be a big deal at all........ i'm certainly not gonna lose no sleep

thanks... all of y'all

Interesting read : *alancsalt* : GRACIAS AMIGO


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I was filling out the form and hit enter by accident.









I have a verification, and I'll get pics up tomorrow night.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2478723


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Welcome *Jaguarbamf* I'll get you're profile and data up on the Google Owners List.

Glad to see we're not a Dead Group just Yet







even though our Tech is a year old







, *LONG LIVE the Max IV GENE Z68 !*







the best little mATX board around.


----------



## ChesterCat

LA Kings "even though our Tech is a year old"

OLD ?? I've got a DFI LANPARTY UT nF4 built in 2004. The things run 24/7 flawlessly as my FTP
server box and sidelines as a media server. The interior's as pristine as the day I built the thing.

Old, but still gots plenty of class left


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Old, but still gots plenty of class left


Guess you missed the part where I joked about being OLD myself and getting into my Van to go cruising to my favorite 8-Track.









Keep on Truckin' !  All CLASS baby.

My point was ... our Board is over a year OLD now, and it seems like around here, everyone moves on the the newer next best thing ASAP ...

got a Z68 ? man why haven't you upgraded to the Z77 or X79 chipset boards ... got a HD-6970 ? man that's slow, go get a HD-7970 or GTX-680 they're much better.

Also seems like our support from the manufacturers fall flat once the NEW stuff comes out too ... doubt we'd ever get RaJa from Asus to answer a question here about our boards anymore.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I joked about being OLD myself and getting into my Van to go cruising to my favorite 8-Track.










I was agree'ing with you !









I remember quite well , you're one of the "elders"

_Sometimes my [writing] post miss the point....and end up looking like i'm
saying or thinking sumthin else. The wifey of 30 years would agree_


----------



## saint19

Can somebody remove my name from the list, I re-sell the z68 and got a new one z77.

Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Can somebody remove my name from the list, I re-sell the z68 and got a new one z77.
> Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tapatalk 2


* Done ... did you get the* *MAX V GENE Z77* *? how is that board compared to this one, any real big differences ? yeah I know the Chipset stuff, I mean regarding issues in setting up and/or running the board.*


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

Im looking to pick up a sound card since I got my z5500 out of storage. My question if you guys know is what kind of sound card would be an upgrade? I know with a headset the on board didnt make some corsair 1300 sound as loud as the usb 1500's but with the z5500's having their own amp and such Im mostly looking for clarity while gaming. Last time I used these speakers I had a pci creative x-fi platinum and they seemed more full ranged with that card obviously,

I was thinking asus xonar dx at $80 or any other suggestions, I just dont want to spend $60 and have it be a sidegrade and not notice it. I have a decent ear and want to get the best gaming experience







I doubt Im gonna sli but if I do I would even consider the maximus gene v if its onboard is any better like they claim.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Im looking to pick up a sound card ...


 
















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132054

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZT1Q3E


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132054
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZT1Q3E


Lol yeah I want to stay under $120ish but keep gravitating to the high end Asus cards. I'm also curious about the new creative cards but think that rog Asus card looks sweet for sure







do you own it? Curious about how it sounds compared to other high end cards


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol yeah I want to stay under $120ish but keep gravitating to the high end Asus cards. I'm also curious about the new creative cards but think that rog Asus card looks sweet for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you own it? Curious about how it sounds compared to other high end cards


I hope you are not going to pair such a high end audio card with a low-end gaming headset you have (whatever brand it is, 5.1 and 7.1 headsets, with integrated micro will ALWAY be low-end audio)...
Those cards call for a Sennheiser HD598 AT LEAST.

The Z5500 set is also not some audiophile set, that you would need anything higher than a xonar dx. (i would go further, even an integrated crap would be enough for that logitech set, but i dont want to be too much audiophile







)


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol yeah I want to stay under $120ish but keep gravitating to the high end Asus cards. I'm also curious about the new creative cards but think that rog Asus card looks sweet for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you own it? Curious about how it sounds compared to other high end cards


If you're truly serious bout sound quality.....I'd stick with the *Essence* Line by Asus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132019&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

don't think the ROG card's gonna come anywhere as close [quality wise]


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:
Originally Posted by *66racer* 

Lol yeah ...







do you own it?

*NO* ... I was just be'in a smart-ass







... the integrated onboard stuff is more than good enough for me with what I'm using it for.









IF and when I want to enjoy music I go through my Yamaha and Kenwood Home Audio rig, not a computer, go figure.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I hope you are not going to pair such a high end audio card with a low-end gaming headset you have (whatever brand it is, 5.1 and 7.1 headsets, with integrated micro will ALWAY be low-end audio)...
> Those cards call for a Sennheiser HD598 AT LEAST.
> The Z5500 set is also not some audiophile set, that you would need anything higher than a xonar dx. (i would go further, even an integrated crap would be enough for that logitech set, but i dont want to be too much audiophile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Obviously you can't use the corsair 1500 with a sound card







its USB , I would consider it a mid range headset too. I'm shopping for the z5500 which is a solid 5.1 for gaming but in the music world probably mid range, its not audiophile, its primarily for gaming.

gaming on fps games is priority but right behind it I want good music capabilities. The onboard does surprisingly well but lacks the crisp and full sound they used to have with my old creative xfi titanium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> If you're truly serious bout sound quality.....I'd stick with the *Essence* Line by Asus
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132019&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> don't think the ROG card's gonna come anywhere as close [quality wise]


Yeah I think that's more than I need, primary is gaming. Second is music playback. I do hear a lot off good things about it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*


Oh don't worry I was just gonna ask if they fixed drivers. A ton of bad reviews cause the drivers.


----------



## LocutusH

Those are nowhere near mid-range


----------



## 66racer

They are mid range *gaming* headsets and surround. I have said several times gaming is the priority. I'm not comparing them to $1000+ audiophile headphones or $5000+ home setups


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Is any Sub-$*120*-ish Sound Card *REALLY* going to be that much of an improvement of the integrated sound option ?









I've NEVER owned a sound card, so I'm honestly asking ? I think the sound is decent enough, and to get much superior specs you're looking at the *$200* +/- cards aren't you ?

*Is that really worth it for just Gaming ?*







... "Joe he's behind you !"







"got him thanks"


----------



## LocutusH

Even a Xonar DX sounds way better, than an integrated one. Whatevery PR bull**** sticker is on this motherboards sound chip









Do you play BFBC2? Or BF3? The difference is clear. Just try the wartapes mod of BFBC2. With integrated sound, it will overload the chip with too much parallel sounds, and begin to crack, and miss effects. Something that you wont experience with a Xonar DX. I even had misssing sounds in AOEO. And then comes clarity. Something for wich you will need a GOOD headphone (not a gaming one). The integrated is just bland, and low, complete frequency ranges are missing.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Is any Sub-$*120*-ish Sound Card *REALLY* going to be that much of an improvement of the integrated sound option ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've NEVER owned a sound card, so I'm honestly asking ? I think the sound is decent enough, and to get much superior specs you're looking at the *$200* +/- cards aren't you ?
> *Is that really worth it for just Gaming ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... "_Joe he's behind you_ !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_got him thanks_"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Is any Sub-$*120*-ish Sound Card *REALLY* going to be that much of an improvement of the integrated sound option ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've NEVER owned a sound card, so I'm honestly asking ? I think the sound is decent enough, and to get much superior specs you're looking at the *$200* +/- cards aren't you ?
> *Is that really worth it for just Gaming ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... "_Joe he's behind you_ !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_got him thanks_"


Yeah like locutush said there is a difference. Even between sound cards there are differences. Last time I used my z5500 was a few years ago and when my platinum xfi card died I put in a mid/low end spare and was shocked at how different the 5.1 setup sounded. To give a simple explanation it felt muffled when compaired to the higher end card. The dx was my plan but I don't wanna upgrade again if I get a high end headset., although the corsair 1500 is surprising good I'm probably gonna shop more and go high end. The main reason I didnt go with a sound card was to sli but I don't think I'm gonna do that anymore. You won't know what your missing till you try it unfortunately.

---
Locutush I'm not doubting your audio knowledge but have you heard the z5500 in person? Its a great gaming setup but am open to your suggestion on would be a reasonable upgrade. We both know sound quality isn't always associated with price within reason. My reason for the sound card is for my PC only 5.1 surround. Square empty room just for PC use


----------



## LocutusH

I can't really recommend you anything for gaming, as i only use my HD555's for gaming.
For music i have a Yamaha amplifier connected with optic to the Xonar DX, with a pair of oldscool wood boxes








I also tried an 5.1 set from yamaha, but it was nowhere near my good old wood boxes (except the sub, wich i am still using from the set).

For your question, no, i dont really know the Z5500. My friend has a 2.1 logitech set similar to these, and he just said, hey take a look at this, how awesome it sounds. Overpowered bass, and... nothing else really, the satellites were just crap. But like him, most people are satisfied with this. Until they get to know something better, like a mid-range amplifier and bigger stereo boxes


----------



## Baron Munchause

Greetings all..I love my Mobo. My system is running perfect and no issues.. BUT..

I need some input on what would be a great wireless adapter for my system for gaming (since i have no room to add a wireless card in the Mobo itself I guess USB will have to do). I might be moving to a place that only has wireless internet (instead of ethernet connection) so i want to make sure I can still game on my nice beautiful system.

Thanks for the input ahead of time


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baron Munchause*
> 
> Greetings all..I love my Mobo. My system is running perfect and no issues.. BUT..
> I need some input on what would be a great wireless adapter for my system for gaming (since i have no room to add a wireless card in the Mobo itself I guess USB will have to do). I might be moving to a place that only has wireless internet (instead of ethernet connection) so i want to make sure I can still game on my nice beautiful system.
> Thanks for the input ahead of time


You will love the Asus usb-n53 black diamond USB wireless adapter. I have used mine over a year and it handles bf3 perfectly as well as large downloads.

https://secure.newegg.com/FeedBack/RateProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16833320089&ContinuePage=http%3a%2f%2fwww.newegg.com%2fProduct%2fProduct.aspx%3fItem%3dN82E16833320089


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

No Room ?







What do you have plugged into the PCI-e x1 slot ?

 ... you could maybe buy a flexible extender cable and still plug in a pci-e x1 wireless adapter card ?


----------



## 66racer

I have both a dlink dwa556 xtreme network pci-e and the Asus usb-n53 and the USB one worked the same. Considering the USB has the advantage of being more universal and being dual band I dont recommended internal cards any longer. Plus antennas are stuck under desks usually, the usb adapter you can get a USB extension cable and mount it anywhere. I used mine with a 5ft extension with no data speed or latency loss. Its even fios 75Mbps+ is far below the USB transfer speed cap









I have about over a year of use with the USB adapter and it was flawless


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I know it's been awhile ...

but I tried to get the Front Page updated a little bit, especially the DOWNLOADS ? BIOS section, I wonder if SOME people may have tried to install the Gen3 BIOS onto their *non*-GEN3 boards ? and thus the conflicts, notice the *Max4GeneZ68* and the *Max4GeneZ68-Gen3* have *DIFFERENT* BIOS !!! ... let me know IF stuff is out-dated, I'll try to get back to semi-regular updating before Hockey Season starts again









*PLEASE CHECK OUT the FRONT PAGE* -

*>>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<<* (Click to show)

Review the DOWNLOADS dropdown spoiler, and let me know if you find any Error's or something I should ADD and/or UPDATE ...

Also some of you might not know about this, and might want to look into it, it's cool if you want the *ROG* Theme on your computer ...


The ASUS ROG Windows 7 Theme Add-On {*NEW*}
A Windows 7 Desktop theme
A ROG screensaver
A ROG start button
A ROG wallpapers
A ROG My Computer icon on the desktop
A ROG Mouse cursor


** Info Updated Often, But also check the above links for Recent Changes + Past Revisions **


----------



## Baron Munchause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> No Room ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have plugged into the PCI-e x1 slot ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1014202/ ... you could maybe buy a flexible extender cable and still plug in a pci-e x1 wireless adapter card ?


Well with 2 ASUS 560 TI GPU in there.. it covers the bttm slot so yeah..i was thinking that USB/external is more hand than internal anyway..

Tanks for the input all


----------



## ChesterCat

LA_Kings_Fan


----------



## 66racer

Wow thanks for that update +rep


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks guys ... in part just like *SEAN WEBSTER's *Wonderful Guides in the SSD/HDD sections, it's for *MY OWN BENEFIT







*to help keep info in one easy spot when I do updates/reinstalls of my system, I got behind with the Kings getting to and winning the CUP, so I've got some catching up to do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baron Munchause*
> 
> Well with 2 ASUS 560 TI GPU in there.. it covers the bttm slot so yeah..i was thinking that USB/external is more hand than internal anyway..
> Tanks for the input all


All things considered, it's what I would do too, neat little gadget that USB thingamajigy.


----------



## 66racer

Lol I regretted not following the season. I haven't followed sports since high school over 10yrs ago but growing up and going to kings games at the forum, I sure was happy to see them win it, now I'm gonna feel like a bandwagon fan but I'm gonna follow hockey next season. Didn't realise how much I missed the game until last seasons playoffs


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Looking for that new GPU to match your GENE ? why not try the NEW ...

<a>







</a> <a>







</a> <a>







</a>

*ASUS ROG MARS III Video Card* (Twin GTX 680 GPU's w/ 8GB of GDDR5 memory)








http://rog.asus.com/116862012/graphics-cards-2/first-look-asus-mars-iii/



*And IF you have to ask ... "**How Much ?**" ... well you can't afford it ...*


----------



## 636_Castle

Intel INF and ME driver links are broken/not redirecting properly.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Intel INF and ME driver links are broken/not redirecting properly.


*Thanks for that* ... I just copied over what *SimpleTech* had listed on his page, but guess he hasn't updated his in awhile either







as not only where the links bad, but the Driver #'s were also out dated









I have *CORRECTED* and *UPDATED* the *FRONT PAGE* ... *Downloads - BIOS, etc* spoiler drop down, to reflect these current drivers ...

*Maximus IV Gene-Z68 * *BIOS* - *Version # 3402 -* MOST RECENT BIOS as of *6/13/2012*

*Maximus IV Gene-Z68 / Gen 3 * *BIOS - Version # 3305 -* MOST RECENT BIOS as of *5/9/2012*

==============================================================

*IMPORTANT NOTE* - The *Maximus IV Gene Z68* and *Maximus IV Gene Z68 Gen 3* *DO NOT* share the same BIOS !

Please be sure you use the proper updated BIOS for your board, as using the wrong one can resut in conflicts and a faulty System.

The other remaining Drivers below, should be universal and work for *EITHER* motherboard.

==============================================================

*CHIPSET Drivers*


Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1021 (Updated 7/24/2012)
Intel® ME 8: Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1248 (Updated 8/3/2012)

*USB 3.0 Drivers*


ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.14.10.0 (Updated 8/8/2012)

*LAN ETHERNET Drivers*


Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 17.2 (Updated 7/27/2012)

I'll go through the whole list and try and double check everything over the next couple days.


----------



## alancsalt

SimpleTech stopped updating a while back. Shame really.


----------



## FightingChance

Heeeey fellows. Had this Gene-Z IV for a few months now and everything has been smooth (just came back to Asus after an Abit - love the UEFI) so far.

Hit my first snag; grabbed a WD mybook essentials to do some mirroring of my data drive. It's USB 3.0, however, as you know, if you try to move a lot of data through USB it feels like it's stuck in molasses (awful, ancient BOT protocol). Then I found out about UASP, and Asus already has a solution for it (yaaaay). Here's what it is and the location of the firmware/driver/software package: http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/the_best_usb3_experience/The_UASP_For_USB3.0.htm

So I grab it, and it's basically a master installer that runs 3 separate setups. The Firmware update and driver update go fine (I get green checkmarks on those items), but the actual Boost software just... does nothing. I hit install, and nothing happens. I've tried running the setup manually, even as Admin, and nothing changes.

I don't even know if this WD external is able to use UASP (finding any info on this is impossible), but I'd really like to enable this tech if I can. Anyone run into something similar?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FightingChance*
> 
> Heeeey fellows. Had this Gene-Z IV for a few months now and everything has been smooth (just came back to Asus after an Abit - love the UEFI) so far.
> Hit my first snag; grabbed a WD mybook essentials to do some mirroring of my data drive. It's USB 3.0, however, as you know, if you try to move a lot of data through USB it feels like it's stuck in molasses (awful, ancient BOT protocol). Then I found out about UASP, and Asus already has a solution for it (yaaaay). Here's what it is and the location of the firmware/driver/software package: http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/the_best_usb3_experience/The_UASP_For_USB3.0.htm
> So I grab it, and it's basically a master installer that runs 3 separate setups. The Firmware update and driver update go fine (I get green checkmarks on those items), but the actual Boost software just... does nothing. I hit install, and nothing happens. I've tried running the setup manually, even as Admin, and nothing changes.
> I don't even know if this WD external is able to use UASP (finding any info on this is impossible), but I'd really like to enable this tech if I can. Anyone run into something similar?


I havent experimented with any of the usb 3.0 options but I know there is a usb3.0 boost feature in the bios that apperently helps. Have you tried that? Its also in the AI suite


----------



## FightingChance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I havent experimented with any of the usb 3.0 options but I know there is a usb3.0 boost feature in the bios that apperently helps. Have you tried that? Its also in the AI suite


Could be the missing link... I'll look into it

Edit: Looked around in the BIOS; all I saw was (usb config) USB 3.0 (on), and USB 3.0 legacy (also on); then in onboard devices, Asmedia USB controller was on but USB battery charging was disabled. I saw nothing about USB 'boost'. BIOS 0902.


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Thanks for that* ... I just copied over what _*SimpleTech*_ had listed on his page, but guess he hasn't updated his in awhile either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as not only where the links bad, but the Driver #'s were also out dated


Cool. The only problem I have really is with the Intel downloads. I hate the way their download portal works, and it doesn't seem to make any sense to me. The versions/dates that are posted, and what's considered the "latest" from them always conflicts somewhere. As long as I know the version I'm supposed to have, then I'm good to go.









I've found they also change the names of drivers too, which doesn't help. I remember when it used to be the Intel Matrix Storage Manager. Now it's RST.


----------



## illli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Is any Sub-$*120*-ish Sound Card *REALLY* going to be that much of an improvement of the integrated sound option ?


well from this recent review, there is hardly much of a difference between the cheaper sound cards and integrated on the motherboard http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/08/music-to-your-ears-reviewing-asus-budget-xonar-dgx-and-dsx-sound-cards/6/


----------



## roninmedia

I turned it on this morning to play League of Legends and behold, no video; I just played until 2 AM today. So I peer through my mesh side panel to identify the debug code to look at the current status and no debug code. Pressing the reset button on the motherboard does nothing either.

I reset the CMOS.

I went to a bare minimum (Only the Motherboard, CPU and RAM) to test it. Couldn't get any video and still no debug code and various LEDs are on. Based on what the manual that came with my motherboard

The Hard Disk LED is a solid orange. However, the manual states "The LED does not light up when there is no hard drive disk connected to the motherboard".

The CPU_LED and BOOT_DEVICE_LED are solid. According to the manual, there are a series of LEDs near the 24-pin connector that checks the CPU, VGA, RAM and BOOT DEVICE and remain solid until the problem is solved.

The RESET button on the motherboard will also not work once I turn it on, and hope to RESET to just see if it works.

Can't find my stupid MoBo speaker so I may have to pick up a cheap one tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> well from this recent review, there is hardly much of a difference between the cheaper sound cards and integrated on the motherboard http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/08/music-to-your-ears-reviewing-asus-budget-xonar-dgx-and-dsx-sound-cards/6/


I have read through that article recently myself and it sounds like the xonar dsx is a great upgrade. Read the blind listening tests. Reading through the graphs like I did as well the first time almost leads you to think that there isnt much of a difference but their description of the sounds heard in the music test show that there is a big difference. These benchmarks dont usually show what real world performance will actually be like most things. The one thing I have experience with on this motherboard is that if your using good headphones or a headset it will hold back how loud they will sound, its noticable too. Thats why I got the corsair 1500 and returned the 1300s.

I know with my 5.1 z5500 they used to sound better with my old sound card but that was about 2 years ago. Thats why now that sli I think isnt needed im gonna get a card.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FightingChance*
> 
> Could be the missing link... I'll look into it
> Edit: Looked around in the BIOS; all I saw was (usb config) USB 3.0 (on), and USB 3.0 legacy (also on); then in onboard devices, Asmedia USB controller was on but USB battery charging was disabled. I saw nothing about USB 'boost'. BIOS 0902.


I thought it was in bios as well, but here is a screen shot of it in AI suite


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitoring temps...... gotta question.
> Which of the above screenie temps, is the proper one to be concerned with ?
> Lotsa temps in the CPU catagory, [confusing?]


*I got one answer saying it's the core 1-2-3-4 that are the important. NOT the CPU
I'm just making certain to be seeing the important temp by the Noctua cooler*










*I'm not certain absolutly which temp measurement is the one to be concern with
NOT that this other Guy was wrong.....but anyone else have an idea ???*


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I use RealTemp and it monitors those 4 sensors so I'm guessing that they're the important ones.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*ChesterCat* ... maybe this will help ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Core temps* are supposed to be the current junction temperature (or the closest guess based on reported tjmax).
> 
> *CPU temps* are likely an estimation of TCASE.
> 
> Most Intel CPUs are rated to handle around ~100C tJ, and ~70C TCASE, which should occur at roughly the same point.


Either way your *30 - 40 C* readings are WELL below rated limits so your running nice and *COOL*, if that eases your mind.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I have *CORRECTED* and *UPDATED* the *FRONT PAGE* ... *Downloads - BIOS, etc* spoiler drop down, to reflect these current drivers ... I'll go through the whole list and try and double check everything over the next couple days.


*OK everything should be Up to Date now ... maybe someone wants to double check things and back me up ?







make sure I didn't F' something up







Thanks again







*

Please Review the below DROP DOWN SPOILER on the *FRONT PAGE* and FEEDBACK is APPRECIATED

*>>> DOWNLOADS = Bios, Drivers, Utilities, Manual, QVL <<<* (Click to show)

Just about everything *WAS* out of date, and I *added several items* that might help or be nice enhancements to your systems ...

*Please remember UPDATE at your own risk







*as I am *NO* Computer Expert, I only play one on OCN. *







*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Wouldn't be easier to only show the 'official' BIOS versions that are shown at the ASUS website?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Wouldn't be easier to only show the 'official' BIOS versions that are shown at the ASUS website?


Well ... thing is, they've changed over time, they had some of the ones I've posted listed on their "Official" site at one point in time, but removed them for whatever reason ... I figured the *BEST* would be to list *ALL* BIOS's we know people have used, especially with the confusing jumping around of the BIOS #'s ... and that way people can SEE and KNOW the history of what's happened.

Our little GeneIV-Z68 is over a year old now and has been leapfrogged by the Z77 chipset GeneV, so I imagine '*OFFICIAL*' releases and updates from ASUS will be sporadic at best before too much longer.

This also tends to be MORE informative than the OFFICIAL Asus site ... if you look at it, their updating of the DRIVERS is Waaaaaaaaaaaaay behind, sometimes by 2 or 3 version releases, so I don't want to just COPY what you can go there and see for yourself, especially if it's outdated and incomplete.









IS it too confusing to understand the way I have it laid out ? I know I should rework the non-Gen3 bios list as when I started it the Original was up top and went newer bios as you went down the list, and this recent update I did, I reversed that order ... so I'll work on dressing that up. But is everything else laid out easy enough to figure out what's what ?


----------



## blah238

Do you guys know what happened to the Additional Turbo Voltage setting? I just upgraded to 3402 and it's gone. Also how do you enable Offset mode? It's been grayed out for me except one time it showed up after restarting but I couldn't figure out how I made that happen... and even then ATV was missing. Thread on this here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1299176/maximus-iv-gene-z-bios-3402-missing-additional-turbo-voltage-atv


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Are you talking about the TurboV EVO ?



That should be in your Asus AI suite II.


----------



## blah238

No, strictly within the BIOS. I don't mess with soft OCing.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*OK* ... well seeing as how I haven't upgraded my BIOS as of yet (still using # *0208*), I guess I can't help you further, sorry









because everything is still right there where I left it for me in my BIOS


----------



## blah238

No problem. I just wish someone had warned me this might happen :\


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*IF* you want to go back to BIOS # *0902* ...

BIOS *downgrade* instructions are here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6040#post_17156705

*Note:* One of the things I've been reading ... it seems several people have had some issues in one form or another with the # *3402* BIOS ... it seems like the newer BIOS #'s are *Ivy-Bridge Based* and the earlier # Bios's (#0902 for example) being *Sandy-Bridge based* allowed for higher and more stable OC's if using a *SB *CPU Chip ... but I don't have any way to confirm or back this up.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FightingChance*
> 
> Could be the missing link... I'll look into it
> Edit: Looked around in the BIOS; all I saw was (usb config) USB 3.0 (on), and USB 3.0 legacy (also on); then in onboard devices, Asmedia USB controller was on but USB battery charging was disabled. I saw nothing about USB 'boost'. BIOS 0902.


I think I'm correct in this







... but, *USB 3.0 BOOST* is on the software CD/DVD disk, you might not have loaded it ?

http://rog.asus.com/88532012/maximus-v-motherboards/what-is-asus-usb-3-boost-and-uasp/ *- more info on it







*


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, that instruction works well, but not well enough. There is information in factory BIOS, that is preserved by ASUS BIOS tools and flashed out by flashrom, FPT or SPI-programmer, if you flash BIOS image file downloaded from asus.com.

That information includes:
Motherboard serial number, can be found in factory BIOS and on the label with barcode on the motherboard surface.
System UUID, can be found only in factory BIOS.
Dolby DTS UltraPC key, can be found in factory BIOS (whole structure) and on the yellow label with 8 hex numbers on the motherboard surface.
MAC address of main LAN card, can be found in GbE Region of BIOS (Intel) or in BIOS (Realtek, Atheros) and on the ATX24-connector of motherboard.

MBSN and UUID are used for software activation, and loose of them can lead to reactivation of certain software products.
MAC address in BIOS images from asus.com is always 88:88:88:88:87:88, but it can be edited with special tools.

So, if you need to go back to older bios, you must edit the BIOS image from asus.com, adding all of that information from you current BIOS and then flash it with FPT, flashrom or SPI-programmer.
To make this editing and flashing easier, I wrote FD44Editor (Link to overclockers.ru forums translated with GT), and made FTK - a collection of command files and BIOS tools (same link).
With that programs you can prepare you BIOS image file and flash it from DOS, EFI or Windows. The detailed instructions of making, editing and flashing BIOS of ASUS boards on 6 or 7 series chipset can be found here (again, GT).

If you have any questions fell free to ask it here. I can translate the guides with slightly better English and post it here, but it isn't my native anyway.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thank you *CodeRush* you sound much more knowledgeable about this than I am









I'm just trying to put the info out there and keep it all in one place where people can find it when they need it


----------



## FightingChance

Whoops, sorry guys.

When I looked on the compatible motherboard list, I saw 'Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3' and made the assumption that the way it was written meant the GENE-Z *and also* the GENE-Z GEN3 were compatible; but this isn't how it is, ASUS really did just mean the GEN3 is the one compatible with UASP (despite the fact that the ASMedia USB3 controller on the normal GENE-Z should technically be capable of UASP). That's why the driver is not loading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I think I'm correct in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but, *USB 3.0 BOOST* is on the software CD/DVD disk, you might not have loaded it ?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/88532012/maximus-v-motherboards/what-is-asus-usb-3-boost-and-uasp/ *- more info on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, thank you for your work. I wrote that program and guides, because I was tired to see flashing methods that brick boards and loose individual BIOS data all over the internet.

About the difference between old and new BIOSes: the difference is not much in BIOS, but in ME firmware. ME 7 supports only SB, but it does it well, and ME 8 supports both SB and IB, but SB support is a second task for it.
On my Gene-Z and 2500k I see no major difference between ME7 and ME8 BIOSes, but I saw a pair of systems, on which old BIOSes are working better with SB, then new ones.
The future is with ME8, full Windows 8 support with all SecureBoot features can be achieved only with ME8, so if you see no difference and plan to use Windows 8 - you have only one choice.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *LA_Kings_Fan*, thank you for your work. I wrote that program and guides, because I was tired to see flashing methods that brick boards and loose individual BIOS data all over the internet.
> About the difference between old and new BIOSes: the difference is not much in BIOS, but in ME firmware. ME 7 supports only SB, but it does it well, and ME 8 supports both SB and IB, but SB support is a second task for it.
> On my Gene-Z and 2500k I see no major difference between ME7 and ME8 BIOSes, but I saw a pair of systems, on which old BIOSes are working better with SB, then new ones.
> The future is with ME8, full Windows 8 support with all SecureBoot features can be achieved only with ME8, so if you see no difference and plan to use Windows 8 - you have only one choice.


Interesting







... so, let me ask ... right now I plan on sticking with WIN 7 Pro (64 bit) and my SB Core i7-2600k ... but I'm in the middle of updating and getting my SSD's in order which means doing a 100% fresh clean install of WIN 7 and all the other programs etc., ... and finally doing the various BIOS / Driver updates for my system







(still on the *Original *#*0208* BIOS) ...

SO, in *MY* case ... should I stick to the ME 7 Management Engine Driver along with the # *0902* BIOS for the MoBo it sounds like maybe ? Would this be the best option right now, and for the best stable OC ?







It sounds like it from everything I've been reading recently.

*EDIT*: I included the Intel *ME 7* Management Engine Driver link on the *FRONT PAGE Downloads* as well, in case someone wants to stick with THAT version for now. Though I'm not 100% of it's latest version, best I can find is *7.1.40.1161* updated on 04/16/2012 ... IF someone can find a newer ME7 please let me know, thanks


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, it depends on your system and I can't say "do this" or "do that".
Try using 0902, make you OC setup, test it and write to BIOS OC profiles.
Then make a full BIOS backup with backup.bat (part of FTK, run it as Administrator) and save it on USB-flash.
Flash to the last 3xxx version with EZ-Flash, make your OC setup, test it and make profiles.
If you like it more then 0902 - use it. If less - flash your backup.bin with FTK (rename backup.bin to bios.bin and run flash.bat as Administrator). Power the system off, remove power from PSU for about 30 seconds to reset ME (it's powered from ATX standby rail). Now you have your 0902 with all profiles and stuff.


----------



## 66racer

*ONBOARD vs SOUND CARD*

Thought I would update the whole sound card debate vs onboard sound from a few days ago.....

Basically I was curious as to what would be a worthwhile upgrade from the onboard sound card. The card would be used with a logitech z5500 5.1 system. Knowing limitations to the system a $150+ card would most likely be a waist (but helps e-peen lol) I was having a hard time picking a good mid range card to compliment my speakers. I decided to buy the xonar dx. Im not trying to do a review on the DX, rather just compare the capabilities of onboard to the DX. It has been said the xonar dsx is a VERY CLOSE comparison to the dx and only $52 vs the $72 I got the DX for, It might have been a better value to get that card.

For movies and music the DX BBBBBLOWS away the onboard sound. SQ is MUCH improved. I mean on every level, hands down and while watching an action movie (fast five) in select scenes it was clear that the DX was better. Gaming on the other hand I felt on board was a much closer runner up. The DX still had good sound quality but in BF3 CQ maps there is so much chaos it doesn't really matter which one your on. Channel seperation was noticeably better on larger maps with aircraft flying overhead having a more accurate location on the DX.

I think the only thing I really dont like about the DX is the UI...It feels like its from the 90's in a way and the EQ is too small making small changes difficult. I prefer the larger size of the creative EQ. The presets seemed like garbage as well, they just took the eq to extremes. I ended up with slight changes to a few different frequencies to get the sound I preferred. I certainly can tell the DX is feeding the speakers with more power since the volume dial is turned much lower to get the same sound levels.

*
Music and movies: DX wins by a mile
BF3 Gaming: DX wins easily on larger maps, CQ maps the DX wins but the onboard is a not too distant second.*

Im at a crossroads though. Due to my use being predominately gaming, I might return the dx for the dsx which in a very comprehensive review said it was a close comparison to the dx and is about $20 cheaper. The $50 price tag i think adds value to the card for my use since I mainly use it for gaming. I think the DX provides more than I need and the dsx should do the same for my use.

Review mentioned earlier:
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/08/music-to-your-ears-reviewing-asus-budget-xonar-dgx-and-dsx-sound-cards/


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Nice write up *66racer* , you actually reaffirmed for me at least that the *ON-BOARD* is just fine for me for Gaming and general purpose use







....

*IF* down the road I do another build, or switch this rig into a true *HTPC* and hook it up to a home sound system then a nice *HIGH END* Sound card would be the ticket, otherwise it's a wasted $50-$75 for me and a Low / Mid range card.







Cheers


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Nice write up _*66racer*_ , you actually reaffirmed for me at least that the *ON-BOARD* is just fine for me for Gaming and general purpose use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *IF* down the road I do another build, or switch this rig into a true *HTPC* and hook it up to a home sound system then a nice *HIGH END* Sound card would be the ticket, otherwise it's a wasted $50-$75 for me and a Low / Mid range card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yeah basically that sums it up. I mean even gaming there are SQ improvements no doubt, but if all the system is used for is gaming its not really worth it unless you enjoy clean clean sound. I mean the onboard has some static if you listen for it and the DX has none but to many it might not be worth $40+ to get rid of it.

I mean I really like the DX and what it did for the pc but not sure it was "worth" it. And the fact that im debating whether to keep it or not says that it wasnt a HUGE improvement WITH my z5500 system. Obviously a higher end system would have made the comparisson favor the DX A LOT MORE...My z5500 is comparible to the new z906 which replaced it. Its $350 on newegg. If you had something that exceeded this then the upgrade is almost NEEDED, but at this level of speakers its personal prefference, some may not even notice the difference.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Nice write up _*66racer*_ , you actually reaffirmed for me at least that the *ON-BOARD* is just fine for me for Gaming and general purpose use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *IF* down the road I do another build, or switch this rig into a true *HTPC* and hook it up to a home sound system then a nice *HIGH END* Sound card would be the ticket, otherwise it's a wasted $50-$75 for me and a Low / Mid range card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Are we really speaking about WASTED 50-75$, with so much expensive hardware? ROG motherboard, high-end vga, etc... if the 50-75$ is wasted, then we wasted even more on those other components...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Are we really speaking about WASTED 50-75$, with so much expensive hardware? ROG motherboard, high-end vga, etc... if the 50-75$ is wasted, then we wasted even more on those other components...


 Well ... the GENE was cheaper than the EXTREME ! and My TOXIC HD-6950 was cheaper than the nVidia GTX-580 ... so I look at it as I was *BARGIN SHOPPING* !


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*OK*, I've been updating my Rig and getting my SSD's and HDD's in order, and in the process finally trying to get all the BIOS and Driver's *UP TO DATE* on my system, which leads me to my question ... *HOW* / *WHERE* do I *verify* which Driver is *ON* my system in each case ... I ask because I'm not sure a couple of the updates actually went off without a hitch, so not sure I actually updated. Sorry for the *NOOB







*question, but as I told you all, being a computer guru isn't my day job







Thanks guys & gals


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

If I remember correctly when you install the drivers using the installation disk that came with the motherboard it says what version is available and INSTALLED so you could try that but not install the drivers on the disk. Haven't got an optical drive installed to check though so let us know if it works please.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> If I remember correctly when you install the drivers using the installation disk that came with the motherboard it says what version is available and INSTALLED so you could try that but not install the drivers on the disk. Haven't got an optical drive installed to check though so let us know if it works please.


*OK,* yeah I found what you're talking about ... don't go to install each driver, you need to use the *ASUS InstALL Utility* off the Support CD, and select the "*Customize installation of Drivers*" Option to get that ...

it will show you the "*Available Version*" on the Support CD and the "*Installed Version*" on your system.



*But I also found this handy little Utility, that seems much more complete ... hope it works as advertised*









*View the List of Installed Drivers the Easy Way*

If you are having issues with your computer it's often necessary to check the versions of drivers that you have installed on your system, especially when the problem is with a display driver, which always seem to have the most issues.

There's a really simple little utility called DriverView that you can use without even installing (just unzip it and run) that will quickly give you a list of which drivers are installed, the version numbers and other useful information.

Once you launch the utility, it's fairly self explanatory&#8230;










If you double-click on the driver you can see all the details:










You can also choose to save the list of drivers in a number of different formats. Text format would be useful if you wanted to paste it into a forum thread while asking for assistance.










Alternatively, you can generate an HTML report of all the items or just the selected ones.










It could be useful to generate a report when your system is working optimally that you could later compare against if you have issues with driver updates in the future.

Note that system restore helps out with that as well&#8230;

Download DriverView from nirsoft.net

*UPDATE:* Well I downloaded it, passed through Kaspersky *AND* Malawarebytes w/o any virus from the downlaod site, a good start







but yeah it's *VERY* complete ... I've got some *193* Drivers or so, that I'd have to sort through and figure out which is which ... using the ASUS Support CD and the Asus InstALL Screen might be the *SIMPLEST







*way of checking the *MAIN* Drivers I need to be updating right now.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hrmmmmmmmmm







*OK* ... anyone using the Intel ME 7 Management Engine Interface version # *7.1.40.1161* ???

I can't seem to get it to load for me ? it keeps coming back as version # *7.1.21.1134 * for some reason ?







no matter what I do or try.

Debating if I should skip ahead to the *ME 8* versions even though I doubt I'll run Windows8, nor upgrade to Ivy-Bridge, and obviously don't have the 7 series chipset native to the ME8 design ... but they claim it's all backwards compatible even though as *CodeRush* had *posted* "he saw some systems, on which old ME7 Drivers worked better with SB CPU, then new ME8 ones."


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, as I have said, try it to firure the differences out be yourself.
You can return to ME7 BIOS any second, if you make BIOS backup with FTK before flashing to ME 8 BIOS.
I have no issues with latest BIOS, even if I update ME version to 8.1 and GbE version to 0.15.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Also ... does anyone have a freaking clue what the "*BROWSER CONFIGURATION UTILITY*" driver actually *IS*







? and if there's an update of it ? do we *NEED* an update ?







is it just something that allows us access to the Internet until we load up Internet-Explorer or Chrome or Mozilla or whatever else ? I don't have a clue







and the best info I could find about it claimed it was *BLOATWARE







*that installed that *Zynga GAMES *icon on your desktop and maybe forced GOOGLE as your Browsers DEFAULT search ?

*Edit*: OK it does force some odd striped down version of Google Search as the Browsers Default Search engine, different than you'd get by just typing in google.com, so maybe there's some cookies or tracking associated with it as well ? So anyone know how to UN-INSTALL the ASUS "*BROWSER CONFIGURATION UTILITY*" BLOATWARE







short of doing a clean install all over again ?


----------



## alancsalt

Bcu.exe with description Browser Configuration Utility is a process file from company DeviceVM, Inc. belonging to product Browser Configuration Utility.
In total there are 4 launchpoints for this file including "Running processes".

There are 5 different variations of the file in our database and the file is digitally signed from DeviceVM Inc.

Company Version Size
HAYAT & HU CORPORATION LTD 1, 0, 0, 0 593920
DeviceVM, Inc. 1.0.10.0 375000
DeviceVM, Inc. 1.1.18.0 375000
DeviceVM, Inc. 1.0.2.0 346320
DeviceVM, Inc. 1.1.11.0 346320

Signer of certificate Issuer of certificate
DeviceVM Inc. VeriSign Time Stamping Services Signer - G2

C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\readme.htm

The readme file states:
Quote:


> The Browser Configuration Utility is an easy-to-install, easy-to-use, powerful search engine." and "In the Address Bar of either Internet Explorer 6, 7, or 8, type the string of characters you want to search for, then press the key. The default Address Bar search engine is Yandex (for Russian), Baidu (for Simplified Chinese), or Yahoo (for all others), depending on your language and location. In addition, it lets you easily access on-line social games.


Browser Helper Object. Payware?
Quote:


> Since there was no sort of explanation as to what it was, I fired up the installer, figuring something might explain it. Nope. Still curious, I went through with the installation. Once done, I closed down the window and got back to the desktop, where there was a new icon, "Social Games". I double-clicked it, and got momentarily distracted by something else. Turning back, I was confused, as IE had opened a page I hadn't navigated to. I closed the window, and thinking maybe I hadn't quite double-clicked this mysterious icon, I tried it again. In horror, I watched the same window open, full of shortcuts to Zynga games!


DeviceVM, Inc. officially becomes Splashtop Inc.
Worldwide Leader in Instant-on Computing
Not something to do with Express Gate?

All I could find, and still a bit vague....but bloatware seems a fair assumption.

EDIT: I just uninstalled it in Control Panel. Couldn't pick any difference. No missing devices in Device Manager. Still have the little Google search at top right...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:
Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
All I could find, and still a bit vague....but bloatware seems a fair assumption.



> *EDIT*: I just uninstalled it in Control Panel. Couldn't pick any difference. No missing devices in Device Manager. Still have the little Google search at top right...


*Yep ok*, confirms what I read also ... I see how to remove it now too, after you mention it







. Will do the same and get rid of it ... *THANKS*









*EDIT*: ... used Revo-Uninstaller to make sure, but *YES* the FUNKY Google Search/Ad-ware Search is *Gone* (When I opened IE9 the PAID / Advert - Google Search was gone, replaced by BING, so had to re-add the Official GOOGLE search engine back to the browser, but that's not a big deal to do), the Zynga Games Icon on the Desktop is *Gone*, and got a Pop-Up saying *BCU* (whatever that was







... *DERP!* Browser Configuration Utility







) will no longer AutoStart, is *Gone *... so all in all *GOOD STUFF*







... kinda pissed ASUS would put this crap on there and NOT give you any clue to what it was though







guess MONEY TALKS


----------



## antipesto93

Hey, i have a question ( sorry if i should know this or if it has been asked before)
will a 3570k Ivy fit in a Gene-z(NOT gen 3)
with the latest bios update?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> Hey, i have a question ( sorry if i should know this or if it has been asked before)
> will a 3570k Ivy fit in a Gene-z(NOT gen 3)
> with the latest bios update?


It should ... it's an LGA-1155 sockett chip, and the updated BIOS revisions enabled support for the Gen3 22nm proccessors, so Yeah, SHOULD.

The Gen3 MotherBoard was more so for PCI-e 3.0 support that required a new SWITCH on the board for the PCI lanes that supported this enhancement off the Ivy-Bridge Chip, it wasn't that it was needed if you had the Gen3 Intel Core (IB) proccessor, so the Original Generation Max4GeneZ68 board should be fine with the newer BIOS's from # 0902 forward.

In Fact here - http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=Maximus IV GENE-Z&cpu=Core i5-3570K (3.4G,L3:6M,iGPU,4C,77W,rev.E1)&pcb=ALL&sincebios=3203&memo=


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> Hey, i have a question ( sorry if i should know this or if it has been asked before)
> will a 3570k Ivy fit in a Gene-z(NOT gen 3)
> with the latest bios update?


Just be sure to update the bios BEFORE putting in the new CPU. With older BIOS versions the mobo will not start up with an ivy cpu. (So you will need a sandy to boot it up, and update bios...)


----------



## kpssandhu

PC Specs
CPU: IntelR CoreTM i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Overclock CPU speed: 4800 MHz
Operating System: Windows 7 64-bit

Number of GPUs: 1
GPU - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 - GPU clock: 1202 MHz (Boost) - Standard Clock
Gigabyte GTX 670 With EK-FC680 GTX - EN (Nickel) + EK GTX 680 Back Plate

Motherboard
ASUS ROG Maximus 4 Gene Z

Ram 16GB Corsair Vengeance

Cooling
Water Cooled CPU XSPC RASA RX240 Cooling kit + EK-FC680 GTX - EN (Nickel) & Phobia 360 Rad
Ek Blood Red coolant

Power Supply
CoolerMaster 750 watt 80+
Case CM690II

Hard Drive
OCZ 64Gb SSD + WD 1TB Black with 64mb Cache

Display 40Inch LED Samsung 1080p
Proof
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/17730#post_18051738


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Got you added to the Owners List *kpssandhu *welcome aboard









IF anyone wanted to be on the list who's not been added ... post here, PM me, or add yourself and I'll get the list updated ... *THANKS*.

*>>> NEW Owner Sign Ups - Click HERE & Fill out Pop-Up Form, Thank You. <<<*

* ** *Actual Owners please provide







by posting your CPU-Z &/or photo proof of ownership. Preferably photos for teh hawtness, to be added to the owner club.*

*The group will ALWAYS be a work in progress AND suggestions and help is appreciated







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

OK ... time to upgrade the BIOS finally







I've never done this before, but I think this might be the hang up as to why one or two of my driver updates aren't showing up properly ?

I'm going to just try out ver #0902 for now, seems the more stable / better option for a SB chip and Win7 ?

So what's the consensus of the group as to the best/safest way to go about that ...

- *Asus EZ Flash 2*, off a USB flash drive

- *Asus Update*, in Windows (seen even Raja says to avoid this ?)

- *Asus BIOS Updater*, in DOS

... also I take it there's no real point saving my old BIOS ver #0208 as it's on the Asus Support DVD, and since you can't really copy over BIOS info from one version to another right ?


----------



## kpssandhu

Download latest BIOS Its very stable. I have it on my MB


----------



## alancsalt

Don't think anyone recommends flashing bios from Windows, though I have done it once.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> OK ... time to upgrade the BIOS finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done this before, but I think this might be the hang up as to why one or two of my driver updates aren't showing up properly ?
> I'm going to just try out ver #0902 for now, seems the more stable / better option for a SB chip and Win7 ?
> So what's the consensus of the group as to the best/safest way to go about that ...
> 
> - *Asus EZ Flash 2*, off a USB flash drive
> - *Asus Update*, in Windows (seen even Raja says to avoid this ?)
> - *Asus BIOS Updater*, in DOS
> 
> ... also I take it there's no real point saving my old BIOS ver #0208 as it's on the Asus Support DVD, and since you can't really copy over BIOS info from one version to another right ?


mos def through bios. And late reply to your question if to change the front (BIOS version) layout: meh..leave it


----------



## TorwaK

Hi folks,

Can somebody tell me please what's the recommended RAM installation for 2x4GB (2133Mhz) RAM on Gene-Z? Which slots I should use black or red one?

Thanks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorwaK*
> 
> Hi folks,
> Can somebody tell me please what's the recommended RAM installation for 2x4GB (2133Mhz) RAM on Gene-Z? Which slots I should use black or red one?
> Thanks.


Not at my PC now but its the color of the slot closest to the CPU. So put them in that color


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorwaK*
> 
> Hi folks,
> Can somebody tell me please what's the recommended RAM installation for 2x4GB (2133Mhz) RAM on Gene-Z? Which slots I should use black or red one?
> Thanks.


2 ram modules go in the red slots


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

According to the Asus Manual ... it doesn't matter ... just make sure with only 2 sticks, it's either *RED* / *RED* or *BLACK* / *BLACK* ... *DO NOT DO* *Red* / *Black *is all !

IF you have a LARGE CPU Heatsink Fan sometimes TALL RAM can have clearance issues being installed in Dimm Slot A1 (*Black*).

*EDIT:* BTW, yeah the *Asus EZ Flash 2*, off a USB flash drive was super easy ... running on BIOS v # 0902 now. As a Noob







Computer Builder I was nervous to do the upgrade, but it seems to have went super easy and is functioning ... I notice the new BIOS lowers the stock CPU voltage from 1.256v to 1.208v so that's good, gives more headroom for OC'ing right ? and it ups the CPU PLL voltage from 1.786v to 1.793v, not sure what that does, but I assume it helps with the B3 sleep issue so won't complain.


----------



## TorwaK

Thx folks, I'll install the sticks red-red.









I have also an issue with Gene-Z.







I use my 2600K overclocked to 5Ghz. I have done several stability/torture test to the cpu for hours and it survived without BSOD. However when I play Battlefield 3 "sometimes" I get my screen freezes and I have to reset the machine manually.

Is there any comment / advice for this problem?

Thx!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TorwaK* 

Thx folks, I'll install the sticks red-red.










> I have also an issue with Gene-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my 2600K overclocked to 5Ghz. I have done several stability/torture test to the cpu for hours and it survived without BSOD. However when I play Battlefield 3 "sometimes" I get my screen freezes and I have to reset the machine manually.
> Is there any comment / advice for this problem?
> Thx!


Of course the REAL suggestion was to *BUY MORE RAM*







and fill all FOUR Slots.

As for your BF3 & "stability/torture test to the cpu for hours" ... this just goes to show *they don't always translate into real world results* ... a lot of people insist on a 24 hr stability/torture test ... but personally for daily use I'd just advise kicking down your OC a notch or two, *4.6 - 4.8* *GHz* range seems to be what must people are capable of running 24/7, also your CPU chip may last longer this way, and is the extra few GHz really THAT much of a difference ? answer is *NO* unless you're benchmarking ...

Otherwise try getting some help here - http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet , *munaim1* is the man at getting people results for their TRUE highest 24/7 use OC's. *Good Luck*


----------



## shockre

hi all,
i just bought Asus Xonar DGX sound card to use with my Sennheiser PC360 headset. I also use speakers which are now plugged in onboard audio card. I don't really want to use front audio connectors for headset so I was wondering if I can have speakers connected to onboard card and headphones to Xonar card? Should I uninstall onboard sound card drivers when I plug in Xonar card? Or I can have both installed?
thx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorwaK*
> 
> Thx folks, I'll install the sticks red-red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also an issue with Gene-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my 2600K overclocked to 5Ghz. I have done several stability/torture test to the cpu for hours and it survived without BSOD. However when I play Battlefield 3 "sometimes" I get my screen freezes and I have to reset the machine manually.
> Is there any comment / advice for this problem?
> Thx!


Just shows how those stress tests can't cover all situations and stresses a PC can be put through. I find GTA4 and BF3 good tough tests of stability. Screen freezing may be core voltage, but you have to decide if you have the headroom to raise that.... Experiment, experiment...


----------



## SortOfGrim

2.2.4 system memory


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Odd ... they changed the manual from the original printing ...*


----------



## SortOfGrim

my manual is second edition, July 2011..weird indeed..


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

My manual is First edition, June 2011 ... but I guess always go by the MOST RECENT INFO / DATA ...

he was doing RED / RED anyways







I still say buy 2 more sticks and go red black red black







fill that baby up.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Odd ... they changed the manual from the original printing ...*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1032877/


I have this copy too lol. Honestly as long as they are in the right pair it will work properly. I also happen to have all four used, never seen a difference in oc potential between 2 and 4 sticks in use which is why many will tell you to not use four


----------



## jjim

Hi

Just purchased this board for a new setup. Having some issues with getting it to boot for the first time. It keeps coming up with error code 10 then 19.

I have disconnect all other all other peripherals apart from the SSD, problem still persists. I have Corsair Vengence 8GB memory (2 sticks), I have messed around with all various combinations of them in the four slots, still no change.

Setup includes:


Silverstone SST-GD06 Case
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68
i5-3570K
Corsair DDR3 1600MHz Vengeance Memory
Silverstone Strider Series ST50F-ES- Power supply - ATX12V 2.3 - 500W - active PFC
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjim*
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z Intel Z68
> i5-3570K


Most likely, you need to get a BIOS that supports Ivy Bridge CPUs. That would be the 3xxx numbered BIOS versions. You may need to borrow a Sandy Bridge CPU to get it to POST so you can update the BIOS.


----------



## jjim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Most likely, you need to get a BIOS that supports Ivy Bridge CPUs. That would be the 3xxx numbered BIOS versions. You may need to borrow a Sandy Bridge CPU to get it to POST so you can update the BIOS.


Many thanks for the info. Will try and get hold of one and have a go.


----------



## Aquagraphite

Is there any way to get my z68 back up and running after a bad bios scenario?

When the board died I think I got up to 3305 but wasn't able to recover the machine so brought a Maximus V GENE as I couldn't get any further.

I was hoping to be able to recover the board and build a new machine from it.

Essentially it doesn't even post (black screen) and as it doesn't have a USB BIOS Flashback like on the Maximus V I couldn't essentially wipe it and start again which is what i'm after doing now. Probably a stab in the dark though.

Cheers Mark


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquagraphite*
> 
> Is there any way to get my z68 back up and running after a bad bios scenario?
> When the board died I think I got up to 3305 but wasn't able to recover the machine so brought a Maximus V GENE as I couldn't get any further.
> I was hoping to be able to recover the board and build a new machine from it.
> Essentially it doesn't even post (black screen) and as it doesn't have a USB BIOS Flashback like on the Maximus V I couldn't essentially wipe it and start again which is what i'm after doing now. Probably a stab in the dark though.
> Cheers Mark


There is a removable bios chip on the board and while a long shot maybe it just needs to be reinserted or something. Its located by the red sata connector. See if that chip is n all the way but like I mentioned its a long shot, you will most likely need to try an RMA.


----------



## rwpritchett

There's a way to use the disc that comes with the motherboard to fix a borked BIOS. You'll have to research it. Read a little bit about it in Post 5501 in this thread. I don't know if that will work for you though. Maybe get a replacement BIOS chip off eBay?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> There's a way to use the disc that comes with the motherboard to fix a borked BIOS. You'll have to research it. Read a little bit about it in Post 5501 in this thread. I don't know if that will work for you though. Maybe get a replacement BIOS chip off eBay?


* yep ...*



*ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 allows users to restore corrupted BIOS data from a USB flash disk containing the BIOS file.*

*This utility saves users the cost and hassle of buying a replacement BIOS chip.*

- Remove any discreate GPU, use the onboard Video output.

- Remove the CPU from the socket and clear CMOS (*must do with the CPU out*)

- Place a single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU

- Remove all USB devices (Mouse, Drives, etc.) apart from the keyboard 
- Try Running CrashFree BIOS Utility as outlined above


----------



## Aquagraphite

Wonderful I shall give that a try!

BTW is there any way to get hold of an ISO of the original Z68 disc.... mines a little scratched...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquagraphite*
> BTW is there any way to get hold of an ISO of the original Z68 disc.... mines a little scratched...


Hmmm dunno about that







don't think Asus would like or allow that ? but ?

IF I were you, email one of the ASUS Customer Service Rep guys, I list many of them on the *FRONT PAGE*, under the *HELP & ASSISTANCE *section, plus there's another new Asus Rep guy here on OCN, Thomas I think is his name ? ... and ask if they could ship you out another Support DVD. I think they HAVE done this before for someone in our group, be ready to provide them your MoBo's Serial # for proof.

Some of the ASUS Reps here on OCN ;

- http://www.overclock.net/u/263763/gary-key

- http://www.overclock.net/u/195930/raja-asus

- http://www.overclock.net/u/301064/thomas-asus


----------



## SortOfGrim

Who else would love to see something like this?


----------



## LocutusH

+1 for the ITX


----------



## 66racer

Nice itx!!! Been wanting to try that form factor but don't wanna give up my soundcard lol


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

mITX ???







why so *BIG* ... why not get ready for the new *ASUS ROG Raspberry Pi







*

*














*


----------



## 66racer

Ahhh the teasers haha


----------



## CodeRush

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


----------



## ChesterCat

CodeRush :

Worked perfectly !!!!!!!!

"the" file downgraded my bios to original !!!!

*CodeRush's app is the PROPER way to downgrade*

_*(and only took 3 1/2 minutes - from start to finish)*_


----------



## CodeRush

*ChesterCat*, thx for report.
It isn't only a proper way to downgrade, but a proper way to upgrade too.
Our boards doesn't have BIOSes with updated ME and GbE for now on, which Z77-based boards already have.
Funny thing about it, that there are no ASUS utility able to flash ME and GbE from BIOS image to flash chip!
To address that issue, ASUS have just released ME Update Software for Z77-based boards (that is actually only a .NET-GUI to Intel MEUpdate Utility aka FwUpdLcl).
It works and the ability to update ME with ASUS tools is somehow restored.
But GbE update can only be installed with Intel Flash Programming Tool manually or using FTK, that uses Intel FPT internally.


----------



## ChesterCat

_*I did find it rather strange, that once upgraded.....you could not downgrade.
In the old days, downgrading was never an issue.

I did attempt another downgrade method *here* , but it wasn't exactly
recovering the previous settings.

The SW you provided, has seamlessly put the bios and all settings
and content to their original position.*_

*Again.... GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!!

Many of us owe you big thanks*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'll add *CodeRush *'s BIOS/ME/GbE - upgrading/downgrading/reflashing Utility tool to the *FRONT PAGE* ... Very nice work, thank you









- Adding it to the *DOWNLOADS - BIOS,Drivers, etc section* ... AND ... the *FIXES for KNOWN ISSUE's section* so it should get seen if and where people need it most.

Though I'm not computer savy enough to fully understand what you're talking about with ...

Quote:


> Our boards doesn't have BIOSes with updated ME and GbE for now on, which Z77-based boards already have.
> Funny thing about it, that there are no ASUS utility able to flash ME and GbE from BIOS image to flash chip!
> To address that issue, ASUS have just released ME Update Software for Z77-based boards (that is actually only a .NET-GUI to Intel MEUpdate Utility aka FwUpdLcl).
> It works and the ability to update ME with ASUS tools is somehow restored.
> But GbE update can only be installed with Intel Flash Programming Tool manually or using FTK, that uses Intel FPT internally.


Don't we just UPDATE the Intel ME Driver and that's that ? and what's GbE ?


----------



## McDown

+rep for CodeRush for such an amazing work!


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I have made a new version of FTK toolkit, now upgrading/downgrading/reflashing BIOS/ME/GbE are one click ahead.


Nice to see somebody doing it right, good job CodeRush









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> _*I did find it rather strange, that once upgraded.....you could not downgrade.*_


Asus flashing tools look at a revision code in the original BIOS and a lot of times the 'outdated image' is just ASUS being awkward, i.e. they do not want to give you the option to use a previous BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Though I'm not computer savy enough to fully understand what you're talking about with ...
> 
> Don't we just UPDATE the Intel ME Driver and that's that ? and what's GbE ?


GbE is for those boards with Intel Gigabit Ethernet (GbE).

The BIOS chip typically has 3 or 4 regions, a small region for the descriptor which describes what is on the BIOS chip, maybe another small region for the GbE if incorporated on the board, a 1.5MB (sometimes 5MB) region for the ME firmware and finally a region for the actual BIOS control.

I think what CodeRush is saying is that the internal flash routine (EzFlash) and other ASUS software flash routines only provided for the BIOS region to be updated and not the other regions, except in the case where ME version 7 was upgraded to ME version 8 on some boards.

The MEI driver takes care of things on the OS side and provides communications with the ME firmware. The ME Firmware controls clocks and other things. Although you can run without ME firmware and default to what is on the PCH you might find you loose some functionality.


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Though I'm not computer savy enough to fully understand what you're talking about with ...


I'll admit, I don't/didn't understand as well. Just savy enuff to build um...

For poops & giggles , today I purposely loaded up 3 different Bios builds
Did the ole look-around, and then back to the old stuff








Truely an amazing tool









(deffinatly more effective than that Linux step That thing was a mess)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Nice to see somebody doing it right, good job CodeRush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus flashing tools look at a revision code in the original BIOS and a lot of times the 'outdated image' is just ASUS being awkward, i.e. they do not want to give you the option to use a previous BIOS.
> GbE is for those boards with Intel Gigabit Ethernet (GbE).
> The BIOS chip typically has 3 or 4 regions, a small region for the descriptor which describes what is on the BIOS chip, maybe another small region for the GbE if incorporated on the board, a 1.5MB (sometimes 5MB) region for the ME firmware and finally a region for the actual BIOS control.
> I think what CodeRush is saying is that the internal flash routine (EzFlash) and other ASUS software flash routines only provided for the BIOS region to be updated and not the other regions, except in the case where ME version 7 was upgraded to ME version 8 on some boards.
> The MEI driver takes care of things on the OS side and provides communications with the ME firmware. The ME Firmware controls clocks and other things. Although you can run without ME firmware and default to what is on the PCH you might find you loose some functionality.


So you're saying that ME is more than just remote access?


----------



## CodeRush

*ucode*, thanks for explanation in good language.
My English is too tech-biased to be understood by people not familiar with BIOS structure or programming now, but I'm working on it.









*kevindd992002*, ME is now much more then simple remote access. Many features like clockers setup, Turbo-multipliers, memory subtimings and many more are tied to ME nowadays.
As for me, I don't like the whole ME thing on a desktop computer. On a server the things like IP-KVM, IPMI and other remote access capabilities are needed features and the lack of it can't be tolerated, but on a desktop they are simply unneeded.
With that ME firmware came many problems which we never saw before, because it works independent from OS, it has full access to all memory, devices, it reimplements TCP/IP stack and can use your network without any notification, it can read and write from flash chip any second in any region and only few people in Intel know for sure, what it's all about and what is actually going on on your computer during your work with your PC.
More to say, ME-enabled system requires more skill in BIOS programming, because it's now a concurrent IO environment and you must use locks, semaphores, mutexes and critical sections to prevent data corruption and race conditions, because it's not only you who works with flash chip, but there are also ME and GbE firmwares, that can read or write data any second.
As a result, the overall quality of new BIOSes, especially after ME v7 -> ME v8 transition are lower then previous versions and BIOSes for previous platforms. Bugs like this are results of poor BIOS programming in new conditions.

Thanks to all for support and rep, but I hope that this idiotic situation when users like me having to make software to do the hardware manufacturers job ends on Z77 boards lineup.

I have a message to ASUS people: guys, if you read me, please think about paying more to your BIOS developers and testers but making both to work harder too.
You makes one of the best hardware for overclockers, especially on motherboards market, but your you need to test your BIOSes and software tools much better.
Ai Suite is complete crap, All three BIOS updating tools are sort of useless without ability to flash all regions, USB BIOS Flashback needs further development to replace SPI-programmers completely.
Concentrate on making your software better and I assure you - it will worth it. But making a black and red interface for CPU-Z and GPU-Z isn't the right way to achieve perfection.


----------



## ney2x




----------



## LocutusH

EVGA did it, the Z77 Stinger:


So, where is our ROG?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Stupid place to put the usb 3.0 header but Asus also did this with their Z77 mitx. Asrock got it right though.


----------



## roninmedia

Such an annoying RMA process.

8/24 - Submit a RMA request through the website
8/29 - Call and get a RMA number
8/29 - I finally get an e-mail about cross ship for my claim
8/30 - I call and ask about cross ship. He tells me he will check inventory and if by Monday, I don't receive information, go ahead and do normal RMA
9/4 - I send in a normal RMA
9/4 - They send me an e-mail with my updated RMA for cross-ship and the form to fill out my CC#
9/7 - Motherboard arrives at RMA facility
9/12 - I call support. Turns out my they wiped out my original RMA number off their systems so the only RMA linked to my name is the cross ship RMA so now they have to call down to the warehouse, find my motherboard, link the updated RMA with the old one and then proceed with the RMA process.


----------



## RazorCaT

Question here guys:

Is Virtu MVP okay to use on our z68 mobos? compatible?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> Such an annoying RMA process.


Shoulda done the Process through the *Team Asus ROG* guys ... you could have gotten an *ADVANCE RMA*, they'll even forward you a Replacement Board out before they GET your defective one.

In the future and for anyone else with a need to RMA their Asus ROG gear, make sure you sign up as a VIP member on the ROG site and ask for help there first, they will hook you up faster and better than your typical Asus CS reps.


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey guys, the newer ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 is less expensive than the ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z in my country, is the ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z better, or is there some problem with the GEN3 or something?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Only difference is that the gen3 has pci-e 3.0 so technically the gen3 is better,


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Hey guys, the newer ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 is less expensive than the ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z in my country, is the ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z better, or is there some problem with the GEN3 or something?


WE can't even get the Maximus IV GENE-Z68 in the USA anymore I don't think ? all I see on NewEgg these days is the Maximus IV GENE-Z68 / GEN3 and the newer Maximus V GENE-Z77.

But when we could get both ... the GEN 3 was about $20-$50 *MORE* here in the US depending on if there was a SALE price or if shipping was FREE or not at that particular time.

So Yeah the GEN3 would be the NEWER and thus BETTER version of the Maximus IV GENE-Z68 boards.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hi Valek ... and welcome ... but ummmm







the *SabertooF's Z-77 Club* is over here ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1246595/official-asus-sabertooth-z77-owners-thread-club









Feel free to stay and chat with us ... but you may find more helpful info about *YOU'RE* Build over there, this is the *ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-z68 & z68(Gen3) Owners Club







*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Also ... so much for *UPGRADING* the *BIOS*







... ***** ME* ... getting the *BSOD *... Stop Error 0x0...0*124* - 'hardware error' ... so I guess either my GPU is going bad, my MoBo is OC'd too far, and/or getting too hot, or it's the RAM right ? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr







I knew I shoulda just stuck with Good Ole' BIOS *0208*


----------



## Valek

lol DOH!!! I just saw that ..guess i was too excited sorry bout that


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Also ... so much for *UPGRADING* the *BIOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ***** ME* .l I knew I shoulda just stuck with Good Ole' BIOS *0208*


Wait a minute....... I just did a downgrade using the *CodeRush app* [page behind here]

0208 back on and werking 100%


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, try making all OC setups again, they must be different from BIOS to BIOS, especially if is 0208 and 3xxx. I am sure new BIOS is better.
If you will have that error in future, flash 0902 - it's the best version of ME7 BIOS AFAIK.


----------



## CasualKilla

Would it be worth paying $50 more for the Maximus V Gene-Z or will the Maximus IV gene-z/gen3 be better value.

price in my country:

Maximus IV gene-z/gen3 ($200)
Maximus V gene-z ($250)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Depends ... do you want the *Z68* chipset or the *Z77* chipset ...

also the Max V Z77 has a newer version of the *SupremeFX III Audio*, so is maybe better ...

and it has that *Mini PCIe expansion* card/slot in the back ...

and lastly the Max V supports *LucidLogix Virtu MVP*, while the Max IV supports only Lucid Virtu ...

all in all I would say it's worth the extra $50 to get the Newer / better Max V Gene Z77 ... BUT if you *don't NEED or will not USE* any of the extra's listed, the MAX IV Gene Z68 Gen3 is a Great Board and you can put that $50 towards an SSD drive or something ? so it's really up to *YOU*.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Also ... so much for *UPGRADING* the *BIOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ***** ME* ... getting the *BSOD *... Stop Error 0x0...0*124* - 'hardware error' ... so I guess either my GPU is going bad, my MoBo is OC'd too far, and/or getting too hot, or it's the RAM right ? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I shoulda just stuck with Good Ole' BIOS *0208*










I'm hoping it was because I was trying to also utilize that stupid *Lucid VIRTU* to work again ?

it's just a failed technology that doesn't work as advertized







, or at least I can't figure it out anyways.







will further play around with things to see if I get *BSOD* w/o *Lucid VIRTU* ...


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Depends ... do you want the *Z68* chipset or the *Z77* chipset ...
> also the Max V Z77 has a newer version of the *SupremeFX III Audio*, so is maybe better ...
> and it has that *Mini PCIe expansion* card/slot in the back ...
> and lastly the Max V supports *LucidLogix Virtu MVP*, while the Max IV supports only Lucid Virtu ...
> 
> all in all I would say it's worth the extra $50 to get the Newer / better Max V Gene Z77 ... BUT if you *don't NEED or will not USE* any of the extra's listed, the MAX IV Gene Z68 Gen3 is a Great Board and you can put that $50 towards an SSD drive or something ? so it's really up to *YOU*.


Thanks for that info, would they both have the same ability to OC Ivybridge and sandybridge chips?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> Thanks for that info, would they both have the same ability to OC Ivybridge and sandybridge chips?


Well yeah ... though the Max V Z77 has the newer *Extreme Engine Digi+ II* versus the Max IV Z68's *Extreme Engine Digi+* ... but what's the Difference ? I dunno







...

*BOTH* have the same 8 - phase CPU power design + 4 - phase iGPU power design, 2 - phase QPI/DRAM Memory power design ... so hardware wise they are constructed the same, so if one OC's better than the other it will most likely be due to better BIOS / Driver / Software support than the other ... and one would have to imagine that would tend to favor the *NEWER* Board and Chipset, so the *Max V Gene Z77*. Bottom line in Computer Tech NEWER is almost ALWAYS BETTER, but you can't really go wrong buying either of these boards, if your budget isn't too tight why not get the newer *Max V Gene Z77* ? IT can do everything the Max IV Gene Z68 does and more ... (the *EXTRA's* I listed above previously)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> Question here guys:
> Is *Virtu MVP* okay to use on our *z68* mobos? compatible?


Short answer *NO* ...

Long answer = http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?16290-Virtu-MVP-on-Z68&highlight=lucid+virtu ... still *NO*









Quote [email protected] :


> Lucid charges a fee for any board the tech is used upon. The board vendor HAS to pay that fee *before* the tech can be used. *The older boards do not have the requisite license and it will not be added to the repertoire of function of older boards by us at this point as far as I am aware*.
> Lucid are free to market the tech as working any way they like, BUT the board vendor must pay the fee to use the software. So there's nothing underhand going on here at all.
> All that list shows is which boards have a license, it is not a list discussing or showing how Virtu interacts with the onboard chipset, CPU, or a discussion of which other chipsets could support the tech if the license were to be paid.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *ucode*, thanks for explanation in good language.
> My English is too tech-biased to be understood by people not familiar with BIOS structure or programming now, but I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kevindd992002*, ME is now much more then simple remote access. Many features like clockers setup, Turbo-multipliers, memory subtimings and many more are tied to ME nowadays.
> As for me, I don't like the whole ME thing on a desktop computer. On a server the things like IP-KVM, IPMI and other remote access capabilities are needed features and the lack of it can't be tolerated, but on a desktop they are simply unneeded.
> With that ME firmware came many problems which we never saw before, because it works independent from OS, it has full access to all memory, devices, it reimplements TCP/IP stack and can use your network without any notification, it can read and write from flash chip any second in any region and only few people in Intel know for sure, what it's all about and what is actually going on on your computer during your work with your PC.
> More to say, ME-enabled system requires more skill in BIOS programming, because it's now a concurrent IO environment and you must use locks, semaphores, mutexes and critical sections to prevent data corruption and race conditions, because it's not only you who works with flash chip, but there are also ME and GbE firmwares, that can read or write data any second.
> As a result, the overall quality of new BIOSes, especially after ME v7 -> ME v8 transition are lower then previous versions and BIOSes for previous platforms. Bugs like this are results of poor BIOS programming in new conditions.
> Thanks to all for support and rep, but I hope that this idiotic situation when users like me having to make software to do the hardware manufacturers job ends on Z77 boards lineup.
> I have a message to ASUS people: guys, if you read me, please think about paying more to your BIOS developers and testers but making both to work harder too.
> You makes one of the best hardware for overclockers, especially on motherboards market, but your you need to test your BIOSes and software tools much better.
> Ai Suite is complete crap, All three BIOS updating tools are sort of useless without ability to flash all regions, USB BIOS Flashback needs further development to replace SPI-programmers completely.
> Concentrate on making your software better and I assure you - it will worth it. But making a black and red interface for CPU-Z and GPU-Z isn't the right way to achieve perfection.


Thank you very much for the explanation. But it is always recommended to update to the latest ME on my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Short answer *NO* ...
> 
> Long answer = http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?16290-Virtu-MVP-on-Z68&highlight=lucid+virtu ... still *NO*


Although, it is "compatible" with the Z68, right? It's just that it doesn't have any license for it? I think that's what the link says?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> Although, it is "compatible" with the Z68, right? It's just that it doesn't have any license for it? I think that's what the link says?


Well in reading the various posts in the *ROG Forum Thread* I linked, I was under the assumption that Lucid Virtu MVP required interaction with the onboard chipset and BIOS to function, and that ASUS would have to PAY a License FEE to Lucid for this ... therefore they would NOT update older Boards, like our Z68's with a BIOS that would allow Lucid Virtu MVP ... though they have licensed it for the NEWER Max V Gene Z77 board, so that BIOS on the Z77 boards works fine with Lucid Virtu MVP. So I came away with it being *NO*, you couldn't get it to work ? However maybe I misunderstood it ? and heck I don't really get the basic VIRTU we have on our Gene Z68, and how to get it to work properly either though ... when you READ the description of WHAT it can do and how it should help, well everything sounds like Rainbows and PuppyDogTails ... then you try to activate it and implement it ... and crash bang boom ... what the heck is this junk ?


----------



## CodeRush

*kevindd992002*, i think it is better to wait for ASUS to make BIOS update with new ME version, like they made for Z77 series 2 weeks ago, and then flash it with upd_all.bat, because you can be sure, that ASUS have tested BIOS with that ME version and they are compatible with each other. You can update ME before new BIOS version come out, but you take all risks of incompatibility between old BIOS version and new ME version to yourself. It's easy to flash older ME version with upd_me.bat, so you can try ME 8.1, and if any issues you don't like will emerge, revert back to good old ME 8.0. It's up to you, you can wait ot you can experiment now.


----------



## CodeRush

Almost forgot: I have updated FTK to 0.6b version.
- EFI versions of tools are removed due to Intel FPT.efi bug (Error 7 on some boards, leads to BIOS corruption), use DOS or Windows version instead.
- Added ability to transfer SLIC pubkey and marker if your current BIOS have both of them and they are at the end of bios volume containing MSOA module (as it is in OEM-activated systems on P67/Z68/Z77-based boards). This feature needs testing, but it works on all files with factory SLIC i have. Hope that feature will be useful for anybody.
- Solved hangup when individual data module in BIOS was incomplete. That is extremely rare condition, but it's solved for now on.
- Solved some lesser bugs and typos.

UPD: found a bug preventing SLIC transfer from BIOS backup. Will update FTK tomorrow.


----------



## RazorCaT

thanks sir LA Kings for the reply...

regarding the Maximus V Gene, i think its Extreme Engine Digi + II is really making a big difference compared to our z68... ive observed that it takes only little amount of vcore while achieving higher OC clocks..


----------



## TorwaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I have made a new version of FTK toolkit, now upgrading/downgrading/reflashing BIOS/ME/GbE are one click ahead.
> There are three new command files, that make things simple:
> *upd_all.bat* makes BIOS backup, transfers individual board data from backup to supplied BIOS file and updates all BIOS regions including BIOS, ME and GbE.
> *upd_me.bat* updates ME region only.
> *upd_gbe.bat* updates GbE region only.
> To use this command files under Windows, you need BIOS file of any version downloaded from your board page under asus.com, unpack it from the archive, rename to bios.bin and copy into FTK/Win32 or FTK/Win64 folder, depending on your Windows version.
> Now launch the command file as administrator by clicking right mouse button on them and selecting "Run as Administrator".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait a while, if you see green "FPT Operation Passed" status - it's good. If not - post the error message or screenshot here, I will help to solve the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power the PC off, remove power completelly for about 30 seconds to reset Management Engine and power the PC back on.
> Go to BIOS, look at BIOS version and ME version on Main tab. Both mustn't be N/A.
> Now you have updated/reflashed/downgraded BIOS.
> Flashing with this method can solve numerous problems such as missing Turbo-ratios in BIOS, ME version N/A, NVRAM issues, bugs with OC profiles and many more.
> All above has been tested by forums.overclockers.ru community and works only on ASUS P67/Z68/Z77-based boards.
> *The latest version of all tools you can find here in my Google-translated forum post.*
> If you have any questions, meanings, results or something - I'm ready to listen it here.


It works like a charm! I have downgraded my GENE-Z to version 0403 and my system is much more stable at 5Ghz (2600K) now. Thank you dude!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorwaK*
> 
> It works like a charm! I have downgraded my GENE-Z to version 0403 and my system is much more stable at 5Ghz (2600K) now. Thank you dude!


I missed some of the earlier conversation, what bios were you on before the downgrade?


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I missed some of the earlier conversation, what bios were you on before the downgrade?


went from 3402 to 0403

instantly temps of all 4 cores lowered 10-12F


----------



## TorwaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I missed some of the earlier conversation, what bios were you on before the downgrade?


Went from 3402 to 0403. If you have a Sandy Bridge CPU and like to overclock it you may consider to downgrade your bios.

After the downgrade all my stability problems are disappeared. It was impossible to downgrade the BIOS without CodeRush 's method.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well in reading the various posts in the *ROG Forum Thread* I linked, I was under the assumption that Lucid Virtu MVP required interaction with the onboard chipset and BIOS to function, and that ASUS would have to PAY a License FEE to Lucid for this ... therefore they would NOT update older Boards, like our Z68's with a BIOS that would allow Lucid Virtu MVP ... though they have licensed it for the NEWER Max V Gene Z77 board, so that BIOS on the Z77 boards works fine with Lucid Virtu MVP. So I came away with it being *NO*, you couldn't get it to work ? However maybe I misunderstood it ? and heck I don't really get the basic VIRTU we have on our Gene Z68, and how to get it to work properly either though ... when you READ the description of WHAT it can do and how it should help, well everything sounds like Rainbows and PuppyDogTails ... then you try to activate it and implement it ... and crash bang boom ... what the heck is this junk ?


Thanks for the confirmation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *kevindd992002*, i think it is better to wait for ASUS to make BIOS update with new ME version, like they made for Z77 series 2 weeks ago, and then flash it with upd_all.bat, because you can be sure, that ASUS have tested BIOS with that ME version and they are compatible with each other. You can update ME before new BIOS version come out, but you take all risks of incompatibility between old BIOS version and new ME version to yourself. It's easy to flash older ME version with upd_me.bat, so you can try ME 8.1, and if any issues you don't like will emerge, revert back to good old ME 8.0. It's up to you, you can wait ot you can experiment now.


Oh, right. How does using upd_all.bat differ from flashing a new BIOS with the BIOS EZFlash?


----------



## CodeRush

EZ Flash and any other ASUS tool flashes only BIOS region. Descriptor, ME and GbE are untouched. upd_all.bat flashes all BIOS regions. It's interesting that ASUS has updated ME and GbE in lates BIOS files for Z77 board, but hasn't released a tool to flash that update properly. upd_all.bat is that tool from me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> EZ Flash and any other ASUS tool flashes only BIOS region. Descriptor, ME and GbE are untouched. upd_all.bat flashes all BIOS regions. It's interesting that ASUS has updated ME and GbE in lates BIOS files for Z77 board, but hasn't released a tool to flash that update properly. upd_all.bat is that tool from me.


Oh ok, but if ASUS released that BIOS for the Z77 board, how did it direct users to update using that file? Which program do the Z77 users use if you didn't release upd_all.bat?


----------



## CodeRush

Intel Flash Programming Tool (which is used by upd_all.bat internally), flashrom or SPI programmer.
EZ Flash/ASUS Update/BUpdater/USB BIOS Flashback are capable of updating BIOS region properly (I mean, preserving board data such as MB serial number, UUID, Dolby DTS UltraPC key, MAC-address of integrated LANs or SLIC pubkey and marker).
Flashing unmodified BIOS file with any hardware or software SPI programmer leads to loosing that data. I have made an FD44Editor utility to restore lost data, that can be found on stickers on the board.
ME can be updated to 8.1 with newly released ASUS ME 8.1 Updating Tool.
GbE can't be updated with any ASUS tool for now on, AFAIK.

upd_all.bat is working this way:
1. It makes BIOS backup using Intel FPT named backup.bin
2. My FD44Copier utility copies data from that backup to supplied factory BIOS file.
3. Modified file is flashed to SPI chip by Intel FPT.

Both utilities are opensource ***PL-licensed and available on github.com


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> Intel Flash Programming Tool (which is used by upd_all.bat internally), flashrom or SPI programmer.
> EZ Flash/ASUS Update/BUpdater/USB BIOS Flashback are capable of updating BIOS region properly (I mean, preserving board data such as MB serial number, UUID, Dolby DTS UltraPC key, MAC-address of integrated LANs or SLIC pubkey and marker).
> Flashing unmodified BIOS file with any hardware or software SPI programmer leads to loosing that data. I have made an FD44Editor utility to restore lost data, that can be found on stickers on the board.
> ME can be updated to 8.1 with newly released ASUS ME 8.1 Updating Tool.
> GbE can't be updated with any ASUS tool for now on, AFAIK.
> upd_all.bat is working this way:
> 1. It makes BIOS backup using Intel FPT named backup.bin
> 2. My FD44Copier utility copies data from that backup to supplied factory BIOS file.
> 3. Modified file is flashed to SPI chip by Intel FPT.
> Both utilities are opensource ***PL-licensed and available on github.com


Ok, so in essence upd_all.bat flashes everything. Are there also Gbe ROMs out there that are used for flashing to the latest version?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

ya'll a bunch of geeks*







and I don't understand a word you're saying







... lol ... can someone translate this into english, *non tech geek english* that is







thanks.

* I don't mean that in a BAD way btw


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll a bunch of geeks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s and I don't understand a word you're saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol ... can someone translate this into english, _*non tech geek english*_ that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


You're not the only one. Most wouldn't admit it on a public forum. _

I don't have that fear........ so big deal, i'm NOT a rocket scientist_


----------



## CodeRush

*kevindd992002*, you can wait for ASUS to make new BIOS version with updated GbE, or you can do it manually, using any new Z77 BIOS as a source.
I see that our conversation is a bit hard to understand, so if you are really interested in updating GbE manually - send me PM.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> went from 3402 to 0403
> instantly temps of all 4 cores lowered 10-12F


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll a bunch of geeks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s and I don't understand a word you're saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol ... can someone translate this into english, _*non tech geek english*_ that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, Im still on 3203 and seem ok, Im at 4.8ghz but interesting that temps went down for one of you guys. I might consider going back to 0403 since I havent seen any changes in the recent bios', think it has all been ivy related stuff.
> 
> * I don't mean that in a BAD way btw


I agree with you lol.

So basically if I reinstall 0403 using the usb flash through the bios am I getting a true 0403 install? Im a little lost at to the need for the tool since to my knowledge I was able to downgrade with the usb flash. I dont care to get the z77 updated stuff unless it will make a HUGE difference in OC potential, I wouldnt mind 5.0ghz on decent volts







(+ 70F ambient temps upstairs would be nice







)


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I agree with you lol.
> 
> So basically if I reinstall 0403 using the usb flash through the bios am I getting a true 0403 install? Im a little lost at to the need for the tool since to my knowledge I was able to downgrade with the usb flash. I dont care to get the z77 updated stuff unless it will make a HUGE difference in OC potential, I wouldnt mind 5.0ghz on decent volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (+ 70F ambient temps upstairs would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Things changed , as far as downgrading. The typical "old school" flash tools no longer
worked, once you've upgraded to 3402. [Asus disabled it thru witchcraft]

So CodeRush comes along and codes up a very simple app. All you need is to download his app
and get the older bios off Asus downloads. Follow the apps instructions and yer back to the older bios
The entire process....5-10 mins and works 100%. I played around and went up and down [playing with some other newer bios's]
Then back to the downgrader...., and the experimenting is over


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> Things changed , as far as downgrading. The typical "old school" flash tools no longer
> worked, once you've upgraded to 3402. [Asus disabled it thru witchcraft]
> So CodeRush comes along and codes up a very simple app. All you need is to download his app
> and get the older bios off Asus downloads. Follow the apps instructions and yer back to the older bios
> The entire process....5-10 mins and works 100%. I played around and went up and down [playing with some other newer bios's]
> Then back to the downgrader...., and the experimenting is over


*And you came away with WHAT ?*

- *BEST BIOS* ... for WIN 7, SB CHIPS = i7-2600K/I5-2500K

- *best DRIVERS* ... ME7 or ME8

- *Which Intel INF Driver*

- *What OC* are you getting with YOUR "Best" combination of these ?

I noticed that when I just finally upgraded from good ol' reliable *#0208* to *#0902* that some of the voltages were different by default in the BIOS and resulted in my getting *BSOD's* trying to get run the 4.6 GHz I was fine at before ... had to drop down to 4.2 GHz to get rid of the *BSOD* issue, though I never played around with the voltage settings or stress tested the rig much to be honest.

But yeah it seems like some of the NEWER BIOS releases ASUS put out were more geared for *IVY*-Bridge CPU's and ME8 with windows 8 around the corner, and ended up screwing up those of us running *SANDY*-Bridge, ME7 and sticking with Windows 7 for the foreseeable future.









BTW ... *CODERUSH* ... please keep trying to explain this to us / me ... while it's a bit above my head and knowledge right now about what you're talking about, I do want to learn and get myself a nice stable rig that will run properly ... you ARE HELPING US and we greatly appreciate it my friend.







just bear with our lack of tech speak knowledge









I'm sure before long Asus won't even be releasing updates for our Board and things will get simplified in that regard.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Things changed , as far as downgrading. The typical "old school" flash tools no longer
> worked, once you've upgraded to 3402. [Asus disabled it thru witchcraft]
> So CodeRush comes along and codes up a very simple app. All you need is to download his app
> and get the older bios off Asus downloads. Follow the apps instructions and yer back to the older bios
> The entire process....5-10 mins and works 100%. I played around and went up and down [playing with some other newer bios's]
> Then back to the downgrader...., and the experimenting is over


Ah I see, I have to double check but I think I'm on a 32xx or 33xx bios, which would still be able to downgrade. It was 3402 where the flash tool was disabled then?

+rep


----------



## reb0rn

I tried using FTK toolkit but no go
I have old P8P67 mobo B2 version (with dead sata2 ports) which accept only P8P67-ASUS-2303.ROM over asus ez flash, but not newer P8P67-ASUS-3509.ROM which have newer ME and is being blocked by asus update

I wish to update to 3509 bios because it fix some problems with GTX680, i have GTX660 so it seams my PC restarts sometimes with new GFX card









Is there any way to update P67 B2 mobo with newest bios?

FTK toolkit give me error:
Error 26: The host CPU does not have read access to the target flash area. To enable read access for this operation you must modify the descriptor settings to give host access to this region.


----------



## RazorCaT

*Bios 3501* is available now... for the Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> *Bios 3501* is available now... for the Maximus IV Gene-Z/.Gen3


lol nice....so anyone try it yet?


----------



## RazorCaT

haven't tried it sir 66racer, actually Im waiting from someone else here if the have already updated to 3501.. hehehe..


----------



## CodeRush

*reb0rn*, ME 8 and BIOSes with ME 8 are incompatible with B2 boards. It;s official Intel position, so I can't do much about that.
I tried to flash new ME 8 BIOS to P8P67 B2 with hardware SPI programer and ME firmware wasn't able to start on it, no matter how hard I tried. Always was ME: N/A in BIOS.
You must buy a new B3 board to get access to new BIOSes with ME 8.

*To all, who has Error 26 on B3 boards*: there are software flash lock that can be removed by flashing any ME 8 BIOS with EZ-Flash. So, flash last BIOS version and then you can use FTK to flash any other version, including ME 7 BIOSes without any errors.
I you have hardware SPI programmer, flash byte sequence "00 00 FF FF 00 00 FF FF 18 01 FF FF" beginning from 0x60 offset to remove that lock.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys.

I sold my IV Gene-Z/GEN3, so, please remove me from the owner's list.


----------



## Badness

[delete]


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> Hi guys.
> I sold my IV Gene-Z/GEN3, so, please remove me from the owner's list.


*You already were







* ... you're name is *yellowed** out and in the note section "*Sold board and moved to* *MaxVGeneZ77*".

I *DE-LIST* you as an owner, but I leave the info up in to help others that may have a system similar to yours so they can see if products fit together and work properly.

If for some reason that's not good enough and you need your name and all info removed, please let me know, and I will honor that request.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *You already were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ... you're name is *yellowed**out and in the note section "_*Sold board and moved to*_ *MaxVGeneZ77*".
> I *DE-LIST* you as an owner, but I leave the info up in to help others that may have a system similar to yours so they can see if products fit together and work properly.
> If for some reason that's not good enough and you need your name and all info removed, please let me know, and I will honor that request.


Thanks, not problem...you can keep the info


----------



## toyz72

i'm having alittle trouble locating my mobo on asus website. it only shows the gen3 version of my board. mine isn't the gen 3, its the first gene-z z68. right now i'm on bios 902 without any issues, but i still want to see the newer bios updates. the bios update aren't the same as the gen3 are they?

edit..i found it. i didnt know they had a brand site (rog). is there any real reasons to update from 902 other than newer cpu support?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'm having alittle trouble locating my mobo on asus website. it only shows the gen3 version of my board. mine isn't the gen 3, its the first gene-z z68. right now i'm on bios 902 without any issues, but i still want to see the newer bios updates. the bios update aren't the same as the gen3 are they?
> edit..i found it. i didnt know they had a brand site (rog). is there any real reasons to update from 902 other than newer cpu support?


Here is another link if you need it: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/

Regarding the BIOS, a new BIOS add new CPU support and some minor features but if you are currently running the rig without problems, why update to new BIOS? It's not always the best option...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*ALL* links are on the *FRONT PAGE* in the *FIRST POST* guys ...

if it relates to our *Max IV Gene Z-68* it's in the First Post


----------



## toyz72

thz guys, i just wanted to see what the new bios featured. system has been solid ,so no need to update.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *And you came away with WHAT ?*
> 
> - *BEST BIOS* ... for WIN 7, SB CHIPS = i7-2600K/I5-2500K
> 
> - *best DRIVERS* ... ME7 or ME8
> 
> - *Which Intel INF Driver*
> 
> - *What OC* are you getting with YOUR "Best" combination of these ?
> 
> I noticed that when I just finally upgraded from good ol' reliable *#0208* to *#0902* that some of the voltages were different by default in the BIOS and resulted in my getting *BSOD's* trying to get run the 4.6 GHz I was fine at before ... had to drop down to 4.2 GHz to get rid of the *BSOD* issue, though I never played around with the voltage settings or stress tested the rig much to be honest.
> 
> But yeah it seems like some of the NEWER BIOS releases ASUS put out were more geared for *IVY*-Bridge CPU's and ME8 with windows 8 around the corner, and ended up screwing up those of us running *SANDY*-Bridge, ME7 and sticking with Windows 7 for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ... *CODERUSH* ... please keep trying to explain this to us / me ... while it's a bit above my head and knowledge right now about what you're talking about, I do want to learn and get myself a nice stable rig that will run properly ... you ARE HELPING US and we greatly appreciate it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bear with our lack of tech speak knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure before long Asus won't even be releasing updates for our Board and things will get simplified in that regard.


*I'd STILL like to know this .. ChesterCat * *and or anyone else that would care to answer it







thnx*


----------



## equinoxe3d

Went from 0208 to 04 something (which was removed soon after from Asus's site) to 0902. Did not overclock until 0902 so I can't compare much about voltages or OC stability but had no problems whatsoever at stock with any of those three.

The only gripe I have with the board is in hardware (no voltage support on CPU fan headers) so unless something is not compatible it's 0902 for me and I'm not moving up







.


----------



## cleverleyson

Just ordered my second 7950 for crossfire! so my system is pretty much up there, Might get some SSDs next. I wonder if it would be wise to take off the videos cards casing so more air can get around them, I think i saw someone doing that here.

I just looked at my old pictures and man they look old


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> ...- *best DRIVERS* ... ME7 or ME8


ME7, is that what I think you mean ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cleverleyson*
> 
> Just ordered my second 7950 for crossfire! so my system is pretty much up there, Might get some SSDs next. I wonder if it would be wise to take off the videos cards casing so more air can get around them, I think i saw someone doing that here.
> I just looked at my old pictures and man they look old


I wouldn't take the covers of the graphics card(s), they made them like that for a reason..unless you install a different heatsink w/ fan or go water cooling. And mos def get SSD's!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> ME7, is that what I think you mean ?


Well I meant more back to what I was kind of asking back on page *#629* of this thread, when I finally decided to update my BIOS and all the associated Drivers from the factory original ones that cane on my board ...

as *A.)* it's a bit confusing just which versions of everything might suit your individual needs best

versus *B.)* which ones might make things worse for you

by this I mean, I'm sticking with my *Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip* and I'm sticking with *MS Windows 7 Pro* ... no need or desire for me to upgrade to a gen3 Ivy-Bridge CPU Chip nor Windows 8 ... yet several of the BIOS and Drivers updates are more so specialized or geared for the next gen IB chips, and WIN 8 ... and while they claim to be backwards compatible, I think it was *Coderush* that mentioned some people had found the newest BIOS' and newest Intel Management Engine Drivers ( ME8 over ME7 now ) actually hurt their performance and/or system configurations to the point where someone like myself (sticking with my Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip and I'm sticking with MS Windows 7 Pro) might be better off using a slightly older BIOS, though newer than #0208 ... and sticking with the ME7 Drivers rather than the ME8 version, etc.

So kinda long story short I ended up currently running ...

- BIOS *#0902*

- Intel INF Driver *9.3.0.1021*

- Intel ME Driver *7.1.21.1134* ... (I can't seem to upgrade to the newer 7.1.40.1161 driver for some reason ? and I decided not to upgrade to ME8's 8.1.0.1248)

- Intel HD Graphics Media Accelerator driver *8.15.10.2761*

- Realtek HD On-Board Audio Driver *6.0.1.6662 R2.70*

- Intel Gigabit Network Ethernet Driver *17.3* (though I can't verify that this driver version actually installed ?)

- ASMedia USB 3 Drivers *1.16.1.0*

- JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver *R1.17.63.1*

- Intel RST driver *11.2.0.1006*

... and it ended up giving me BSOD when gaming @ the *4.6* GHz CPU level up boost OC, I had to back it down to *4.2* GHz to run stable without knowing how to adjust my voltages and what not, so I was wondering if others had issues also, or would other Driver / BIOS combinations maybe work out better for my i7 2600K SB chip and Win 7 Pro ?


----------



## CodeRush

I have made a small but interesting update for FTK for people who like to experiment with different versions of ME and GbE firmwares and wish to go back if new versions of them are crappy.
Now you can use any ASUS BIOS with ME and/or GbE firmwares as a source of them. Just download BIOS file, copy to FTK/Win32 or FTK/Win64 folder, rename it to bios.bin and update your ME and/or GbE by running upd_me.bat and/or upd_gbe.bat as administrator.
For example, I have just updated ME version to 8.1.0.1248 and GbE version to 0.15 on my Maximus IV Gene-Z using latest BIOS file for ASUS Maximus V Gene.
If you like to downgrade ME and/or GbE, use BIOS file with older versions the same way.
Don't forget to remove power cord for 30 second before starting your PC after that update, it is needed for firmwares to reinitialize properly.
As usual FTK can be downloaded from that google-translated post.
Please post your results of using that updating method. As for me, I can't see any difference between GbE 0.13 and GbE 0.15, and i can see very little difference between ME 8.0 and ME 8.1, but I think that updating method may be useful, if ASUS will not provide ME and/or GbE updates for old boards and will do it for new ones.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well I meant more back to what I was kind of asking back on page *#629* of this thread, when I finally decided to update my BIOS and all the associated Drivers from the factory original ones that cane on my board ...
> 
> as *A.)* it's a bit confusing just which versions of everything might suit your individual needs best
> versus *B.)* which ones might make things worse for you
> 
> by this I mean, I'm sticking with my *Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip* and I'm sticking with *MS Windows 7 Pro* ... no need or desire for me to upgrade to a gen3 Ivy-Bridge CPU Chip nor Windows 8 ... yet several of the BIOS and Drivers updates are more so specialized or geared for the next gen IB chips, and WIN 8 ... and while they claim to be backwards compatible, I think it was _*Coderush*_ that mentioned some people had found the newest BIOS' and newest Intel Management Engine Drivers ( ME8 over ME7 now ) actually hurt their performance and/or system configurations to the point where someone like myself (sticking with my Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip and I'm sticking with MS Windows 7 Pro) might be better off using a slightly older BIOS, though newer than #0208 ... and sticking with the ME7 Drivers rather than the ME8 version, etc.
> 
> So kinda long story short I ended up currently running ...
> 
> - BIOS *#0902*
> - Intel INF Driver *9.3.0.1021*
> - Intel ME Driver *7.1.21.1134* ... (I can't seem to upgrade to the newer 7.1.40.1161 driver for some reason ? and I decided not to upgrade to ME8's 8.1.0.1248)
> - Intel HD Graphics Media Accelerator driver *8.15.10.2761*
> - Realtek HD On-Board Audio Driver *6.0.1.6662 R2.70*
> - Intel Gigabit Network Ethernet Driver *17.3* (though I can't verify that this driver version actually installed ?)
> - ASMedia USB 3 Drivers *1.16.1.0*
> - JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver *R1.17.63.1*
> - Intel RST driver *11.2.0.1006*
> 
> ... and it ended up giving me BSOD when gaming @ the *4.6* GHz CPU level up boost OC, I had to back it down to *4.2* GHz to run stable without knowing how to adjust my voltages and what not, so I was wondering if others had issues also, or would other Driver / BIOS combinations maybe work out better for my i7 2600K SB chip and Win 7 Pro ?


Do you need some help with an OC? Im pretty sure EVERY 2600k will do 4.5ghz so we can tweek things around. The BSOD was probably voltage related but I dont like to use the preset settings when overclocking.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Do you need some help with an OC? Im pretty sure EVERY 2600k will do 4.5ghz so we can tweek things around. The BSOD was probably voltage related but I dont like to use the preset settings when overclocking.


Yeppers







long story short ... I told y'all I was a noob to this ... I had, or so I thought, a stable *4.6 GHz *using the Auto Turbo Boost Multiplier with the original *#0208* BIOS ... after the BIOS and Driver updates I can't seem to get it back w/o voltage adjustments ? I noticed the factory default voltages got altered some with the BIOS update, so I'm sure that has something to do with it but the voltages seemed to go UP slightly and my OC went down slightly ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Well I meant more back to what I was kind of asking back on page *#629* of this thread, when I finally decided to update my BIOS and all the associated Drivers from the factory original ones that cane on my board ...
> 
> as *A.)* it's a bit confusing just which versions of everything might suit your individual needs best
> versus *B.)* which ones might make things worse for you
> 
> by this I mean, I'm sticking with my *Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip* and I'm sticking with *MS Windows 7 Pro* ... no need or desire for me to upgrade to a gen3 Ivy-Bridge CPU Chip nor Windows 8 ... yet several of the BIOS and Drivers updates are more so specialized or geared for the next gen IB chips, and WIN 8 ... and while they claim to be backwards compatible, I think it was _*Coderush*_ that mentioned some people had found the newest BIOS' and newest Intel Management Engine Drivers ( ME8 over ME7 now ) actually hurt their performance and/or system configurations to the point where someone like myself (sticking with my Intel gen2 core i7 2600K sandy-bridge CPU chip and I'm sticking with MS Windows 7 Pro) might be better off using a slightly older BIOS, though newer than #0208 ... and sticking with the ME7 Drivers rather than the ME8 version, etc.
> 
> So kinda long story short I ended up currently running ...
> 
> - BIOS *#0902*
> - Intel INF Driver *9.3.0.1021*
> - Intel ME Driver *7.1.21.1134* ... (I can't seem to upgrade to the newer 7.1.40.1161 driver for some reason ? and I decided not to upgrade to ME8's 8.1.0.1248)
> - Intel HD Graphics Media Accelerator driver *8.15.10.2761*
> - Realtek HD On-Board Audio Driver *6.0.1.6662 R2.70*
> - Intel Gigabit Network Ethernet Driver *17.3* (though I can't verify that this driver version actually installed ?)
> - ASMedia USB 3 Drivers *1.16.1.0*
> - JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver *R1.17.63.1*
> - Intel RST driver *11.2.0.1006*
> 
> ... and it ended up giving me BSOD when gaming @ the *4.6* GHz CPU level up boost OC, I had to back it down to *4.2* GHz to run stable without knowing how to adjust my voltages and what not, so I was wondering if others had issues also, or would other Driver / BIOS combinations maybe work out better for my i7 2600K SB chip and Win 7 Pro ?












My driver list:

- BIOS #0902
- Intel INF Driver *9.3.0.1021*
- Intel ME Driver 7.1.21.1134
- Intel HD Graphics Media Accelerator driver *8.15.10.2372*
- Realtek HD On-Board Audio Driver *6.0.1.6449*
- Intel Gigabit Network Ethernet Driver *11.13.51.0*
- ASMedia USB 3 Drivers *1.14.1.0*
- JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver R1.17.63.1
- Intel RST driver 11.2.0.1006

And it has been stable for about a year..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Yeppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long story short ... I told y'all I was a noob to this ... I had, or so I thought, a stable *4.6 GHz *using the Auto Turbo Boost Multiplier with the original *#0208* BIOS ... after the BIOS and Driver updates I can't seem to get it back w/o voltage adjustments ? I noticed the factory default voltages got altered some with the BIOS update, so I'm sure that has something to do with it but the voltages seemed to go UP slightly and my OC went down slightly ?


Sorry for the delay, busy work day and just finished dinner. I was gonna PM you but figured others might get something from it as well.

-First things first. I would hit f5 in bios to load the optimized defaults.
-In overclock tuner where you selected 4.6ghz select manual. If your memory has an XMP profile load it up, if not make sure the timings are in the ballpark along with voltage.
-Next enter the cpu performance option and select a multiplier of 46. Combined with the BLK frequence of 100 (100x46)= 4600mhz (4.6ghz)
-After all this enter the digi+ power control area, for vcore load line calibration select 75% (high). This will make sure the voltage you select for the cpu wont drop/dip under load, which can make the cpu unstable. Less that 75% I get voltage drop, and more than 75% it starts to add more voltage than I selected for the cpu.
-Lets set the cpu voltage now. You mentioned you were once "stable" with the stock 4.6ghz setting, on my mobo the asus oc sets it to 1.35v, you can try that but personally I like to start low and work my way up. my 2700k takes 1.37v to be stable at 4.8ghz, if your lucky you might need less that 1.35v but regardless 1.35v wouldnt hurt, but if you find it stable with less you will be rewarded with cooler temps.
-
-At this point you should be able to boot and try things out, I would run a benchmark like cinebench r11 to do a quick test, if it doesnt crash jump into prime and stress test it. I dont think 24hrs is needed but MANY MANY people here swear by it. TO be stable in my experience and for gaming I find 2hrs on blend and 1hr on 1344FFT and 1792FFT to be good. MY overclock has survived 8+hrs folding with prime testing like I mentioned.
-
-If your unstable or if you want to speed things up, enable internal PLL overvolt on the main screen. I need it for 4,8ghz and asus says usually anything over 4.5ghz will need it.

Im going to jump into the bios again and make sure I used all the correct terminology. I also have to see how I have my power settings. Personally I leave mine so it stays at 4.8ghz and max voltage constantly. Really it doesnt hurt since there isnt a load and I have been lazy to set offset votlage again, which is nice since it lowers voltage when at idle. I havent noticed cooler temps though so thats why I havent gotten around to enabling it again.

edit:
corrected the terminology for load line calibration (duh been a while lol). I checked my power state settings and all on auto, I personally havent had issues but some can get a BSOD when the pc is at idle if one of them is on with all the others....I havent experienced that but my pc shuts down at night. It runs idle all day durring weekends and no issues. but keep that in mind, if you get a bsod when at IDLE, look here in the main post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim* 
My driver list:
- BIOS #0902
- Intel INF Driver *9.3.0.1021*
- Intel ME Driver 7.1.21.1134
- Intel HD Graphics Media Accelerator driver *8.15.10.2372*
- Realtek HD On-Board Audio Driver *6.0.1.6449*
- Intel Gigabit Network Ethernet Driver *11.13.51.0*
- ASMedia USB 3 Drivers *1.14.1.0*
- JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver R1.17.63.1
- Intel RST driver 11.2.0.1006
And it has been stable for about a year..








what *DO* you have in place of the one's you STRIKED through ?







or are you saying you *DO NOT* have ANY Intel Management Engine Driver ? (I think there's a default that came on the Board/BIOS no ?) ... I guess you may not need the IRST driver, but doens't the JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver handle the non-Intel SATA ports ? you need that one don't you ?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *66racer* 

Sorry for the delay, busy work day and just finished dinner. I was gonna PM you but figured others might get something from it as well.
-First things first. I would hit f5 in bios to load the optimized defaults.
-In overclock tuner where you selected 4.6ghz select manual. If your memory has an XMP profile load it up, if not make sure the timings are in the ballpark along with voltage.
-Next enter the cpu performance option and select a multiplier of 46. Combined with the BLK frequence of 100 (100x46)= 4600mhz (4.6ghz)
-After all this enter the digi+ power control area, for vcore load line calibration select 75% (high). This will make sure the voltage you select for the cpu wont drop/dip under load, which can make the cpu unstable. Less that 75% I get voltage drop, and more than 75% it starts to add more voltage than I selected for the cpu.
-Lets set the cpu voltage now. You mentioned you were once "stable" with the stock 4.6ghz setting, on my mobo the asus oc sets it to 1.35v, you can try that but personally I like to start low and work my way up. my 2700k takes 1.37v to be stable at 4.8ghz, if your lucky you might need less that 1.35v but regardless 1.35v wouldnt hurt, but if you find it stable with less you will be rewarded with cooler temps.

-At this point you should be able to boot and try things out, I would run a benchmark like cinebench r11 to do a quick test, if it doesnt crash jump into prime and stress test it. I dont think 24hrs is needed but MANY MANY people here swear by it. TO be stable in my experience and for gaming I find 2hrs on blend and 1hr on 1344FFT and 1792FFT to be good. MY overclock has survived 8+hrs folding with prime testing like I mentioned.

-If your unstable or if you want to speed things up, enable internal PLL overvolt on the main screen. I need it for 4,8ghz and asus says usually anything over 4.5ghz will need it.
Im going to jump into the bios again and make sure I used all the correct terminology. I also have to see how I have my power settings. Personally I leave mine so it stays at 4.8ghz and max voltage constantly. Really it doesnt hurt since there isnt a load and I have been lazy to set offset votlage again, which is nice since it lowers voltage when at idle. I havent noticed cooler temps though so thats why I havent gotten around to enabling it again.



> edit: corrected the terminology for load line calibration (duh been a while lol). I checked my power state settings and all on auto, I personally havent had issues but some can get a BSOD when the pc is at idle if one of them is on with all the others....I havent experienced that but my pc shuts down at night. It runs idle all day durring weekends and no issues. but keep that in mind, if you get a bsod when at IDLE, look here in the main post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


Thanks so much for all that info, will look it over, what *BIOS* and *drivers* are you running might I ask, because like I said it seemed to make a difference with *MY* OC'ing results.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what *DO* you have in place of the one's you STRIKED through ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or are you saying you *DO NOT* have ANY Intel Management Engine Driver ? (I think there's a default that came on the Board/BIOS no ?) ... I guess you may not need the IRST driver, but doens't the JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver handle the non-Intel SATA ports ? you need that one don't you ?


The JMicron controls the IDE function and you can actually turn it off in the bios, which I did. Because I only have SATA devices.
And no I haven't installed any Intel Management driver, as I am god admin; I manage my own computer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Thanks so much for all that info, will look it over, what *BIOS* and *drivers* are you running might I ask, because like I said it seemed to make a difference with *MY* OC'ing results.


Unless you guys have exactly the same hardware and software, your OC results will always be a little different.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> The JMicron controls the IDE function and you can actually turn it off in the bios, which I did. Because I only have SATA devices.
> And no I haven't installed any Intel Management driver, as I am god admin; I manage my own computer


Interesting ... learning some new stuff here ... so I also only have SATA drives 2 SSD's, 1 HDD, and 2 optical drives, nothing running on IDE ... so you're saying I don't need the JMicron JMB36X controller driver at all ? It dosn't effect the SATA ports at all ?







I was somehow under the impression that the Intell z68 chip controlled the *RED* SATA III ports, but the JMicron JMB36X controlled the other 4 *black* SATA II ports ?









And then *WHAT* does the Intel Management Engine *DO* ? that YOU manage to do instead of having IT do it ?







or would I need it because of the Intel RST and Intel SRT using the 2nd SSD as a Cache for the HDD ?


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The JMicron controls the IDE function and you can actually turn it off in the bios, which I did. Because I only have SATA devices.


Are you sure about that ? I think the JMicron controller actually drives the two eSATA ports. It can be configured in IDE or AHCI mode like the Intel controller in the bios too









There's no harm in shutting it off if you don't use eSATA though, probably helps with the POST times as well.

_Edit : took a look in the BIOS and there's no mention of IDE/AHCI for the JMicron, my bad








However the manual confirms (under Specifications > Storage) the controller is only for eSATA_


----------



## 66racer

I think the jmicron is strictly for e-sata. I have mine disabled since the added boot time annoyed me and I dont plan on using that connection anyways. The red sata is sata3 and the black are sata2 which are not related. I dont know why intel only has 2 but amd gets i think 6 sata3 on their mobo's with the am3+ chipset. Cant remember its been a while since I switched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> Thanks so much for all that info, will look it over, what *BIOS* and *drivers* are you running might I ask, because like I said it seemed to make a difference with *MY* OC'ing results.


Bios is 3203...I have messed with different bios versions on different platforms and have noticed slightly different voltage requirements when switching but at least for me all the bios versions up to this one seemed consistent. I havent messed with anything newer than 3203.

All drivers are from the original install cd, dont think windows updates any of the hardware either so it should still be the cd stuff but that shouldnt matter much.

-edit
Maybe jmicron also handles raid too. Can't remember. All I know if I don't need it lol


----------



## SortOfGrim

It seems the JMicron JMB36X PATA handles eSata, IDE & SCSI. Since I don't use those, I just turn it off.
There's lots of stuff I don't use therefor I disable it, I love msconfig









Apparently ME is pre-installed (verification) but you need to activate it. Still not sure why I need it.. Anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> And then *WHAT* does the Intel Management Engine *DO* ? that _YOU_ manage to do instead of having _IT_ do it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or would I need it because of the Intel RST and Intel SRT using the 2nd SSD as a Cache for the HDD ?


I don't know what it does! Since you got it installed you must know what you can do with it, right?







Like I wrote before, if I don't use it I disable/uninstall it.

*Intel SRT* is indeed used for *SSD cache*, since I didn't install/activated Intel ME I don't know if you _NEED_ it in order to run. Basically if your computer runs smooth I would just leave it alone.

In the beginning I did had Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver installed but I had issues with it so I removed it..probably cause I use one sata port as a 'X-dock' (Hot swap) but I'm not sure (it was a year ago).


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## Badness

why is it ok for the mosfets on the back of the motherboard to not have heatsinks on them?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> why is it ok for the mosfets on the back of the motherboard to not have heatsinks on them?


Because they are designed to not produce significant amount of current that would produce through them and in turn produce less heat that wouldn't need heatsinks?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Because they are designed to not produce significant amount of current that would produce through them and in turn produce less heat that wouldn't need heatsinks?


If I overclock my CPU, won't those ones get hotter too?


----------



## RazorCaT

anyone here updated to bios 3501?


----------



## stickg1

Nice, some fellow owners!

I picked mine up three months ago when I saw a guy on Craigslist selling a bunch of nice 1155 motherboard for $50 each. I was kind of skeptical but I went to check them out. Six out of Seven boards had bent LGA pins. I told them they were no good unless I could fix them. We ended up talking for a while and he said, "Tell you what, take all the boards with you, and if you can get them to work, then just pay me for the ones that work." So I ended up fixing all but one:

2 P67 Sabertooths
2 Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3
2 P8Z68-V Pro
1 Maximus IV Gene-Z68

I loved that Maximus despite it was the hardest one to fix. The pins were completely jacked up but I kept trying and trying and eventually got it working again.


----------



## stickg1

One more thing, I was beginning to think my Maximus is slightly crippled. Reason being no matter what I do I can't get past 4.3GHz stable on my i5-2500K. I sold my other board and kept this one because of the state of the LGA pins, and sometimes when you pull the CPU out they need some minor tweaking to be in working order again. I couldn't ebay it in this condition without making enemies so I decided to keep it for myself. On the other boards I used, I could get 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 with about the same voltage I get 4.3 right now. I did notice the Maximus BIOS has way more options and voltages than any other BIOS I have ever used. Perhaps my problem lies in those settings. Does anyone have an tips or pointers that they would care to share with me?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> Does anyone have an tips or pointers that they would care to share with me?


*Check my FRONT PAGE ... lots of stuff there for OC'ing basics that SHOULD get you at least 4.6 GHz +/-*

*>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<< (Click to show)*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*







*

*3 step Simple Guide to OverClocking your Maximus IV Gene-Z, Thanks to Rhialto*



> *How did I OC? | CPU Level Up = 4.6 | Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. | That's it! Simple as that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode*


*10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards, Thanks to SimpleTech
[Info] - Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips, Thanks to $ilent
OCN Official Sandy Stable Club **Benchmarks, Stable Rigs & GUIDES** Inc SPREADSHEET, Thanks to munaim1
***Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide [OCN Members Only], Thanks to Sin0822
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge Z68, Thanks to munaim1
*5.0 GHz + Overclock Club*, Thanks to alancsalt
[New] 6.0 GHz+ OC Club!, Thanks to xxbassplayerxx*

*







*

*Overclocking The Intel Core i5 2500K w/ a Maximus IV GENE-Z To An Easy 4.4GHz from DAGMAR @ ROG HQ on the ROG Forums*

*Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS & Detailed Overclocking Guide from [email protected] on ROG Forums*

*Maximus IV GENE-Z UEFI Overclocking Guide / TIPS from MarshallR@ASUS on ROG Forums*

*Overclocking Guide Using Offset Mode for CPU Core Voltage from [email protected] on ROG Forums*

*ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide from [email protected] on ROG Forums (Fast Link to in thread post on it)*

*Rampage IV Extreme - Detailed & Easy Overclock Guide from [email protected] on OCN (Yes I know it's the RAMPAGE board, but it's similar OC'ing)*

*



*
*ASUS Rog Maximus IV Extreme/Gene OVER-CLOCKING Video courtesy NewEgg TV & ASUS ROG*

*







More Coming Soon







*


----------



## stickg1

I think I got it.

One more thing, I can't seem to get it Offset Voltage. It's on Manual and the box is greyed out and wont let me select it. I just want the CPU to cut the voltage and frequency during idle and I have all the power saving features enabled but it still doesn't do it.


----------



## stickg1

Also is there a way to disable the iGPU altogether?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> Also is there a way to disable the iGPU altogether?


*I think the best you can do is ...*


----------



## Toschek

Didn't know this club existed, but I've been running one of these bad boys since April of 2012

Asus Gene IV GeneZ/Gen3
Intel 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1814Mhz
Crucial M4 512GB
3TB WD 7200 RPM storage drive
2TB WD 5400 RPM backup drive
LG BD-RE drive
2x EVGA 670 FTW in SLI
Cooler Master Elite 371 case
Corsair 850TX PSU
Antec 920 Kuhler
2x 27" Apple Cinema Display LED

Runs everything amazingly well, actual OC is something like 4834Mhz, BCLK is 100.7, VID is 1.345.

Never got over 83c with intel burn test and runs around 33c idle.

Smooth like butter, I recommend this board to anyone.

Running the 3501 BIOS


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> One more thing, I was beginning to think my Maximus is slightly crippled. Reason being no matter what I do I can't get past 4.3GHz stable on my i5-2500K. I sold my other board and kept this one because of the state of the LGA pins, and sometimes when you pull the CPU out they need some minor tweaking to be in working order again. I couldn't ebay it in this condition without making enemies so I decided to keep it for myself. On the other boards I used, I could get 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 with about the same voltage I get 4.3 right now. I did notice the Maximus BIOS has way more options and voltages than any other BIOS I have ever used. Perhaps my problem lies in those settings. Does anyone have an tips or pointers that they would care to share with me?


Yeah its not the mobo unless its physically damaged, I have overclocked my old 2500k to 4.8ghz, my current 2700k to 4.8ghz, and ran a 3570k at 4.8ghz a few days before getting rid of it.

Here is a link to my post about two pages back, it should help you out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6390#post_18256503

Also to get offset you need to set vrm phase control to optimised to allow the setting. BUT dont leave it on auto or it will go out of control. I have watched 1.60v peak for a moment once then imediatly, be sure to give it some sort of value to match the voltage you need.


----------



## stickg1

Okay I set to offset mode. I cant seem to get a specific voltage set though. I aimed for 1.35v in BIOS and I keep stepping it down one bump at a time and when I get to OS it's still in the 1.36-1.37 range. I do like that my voltage is finally dropping in idle.

Also this kind of worries me. In HWinfo64 it says my voltage for all cores is 1.36v, but in my list of power voltages it says "vCore - 1.56v"
My temps aren't super high so IDK if this is an errant reading or what?


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think I got it.
> One more thing, I can't seem to get it Offset Voltage. It's on Manual and the box is greyed out and wont let me select it. I just want the CPU to cut the voltage and frequency during idle and I have all the power saving features enabled but it still doesn't do it.


read this.... http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toschek*
> 
> Didn't know this club existed, but I've been running one of these bad boys since April of 2012
> Asus Gene IV GeneZ/Gen3
> Intel 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz
> 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1814Mhz
> Crucial M4 512GB
> 3TB WD 7200 RPM storage drive
> 2TB WD 5400 RPM backup drive
> LG BD-RE drive
> 2x EVGA 670 FTW in SLI
> Cooler Master Elite 371 case
> Corsair 850TX PSU
> Antec 920 Kuhler
> 2x 27" Apple Cinema Display LED
> Runs everything amazingly well, actual OC is something like 4834Mhz, BCLK is 100.7, VID is 1.365.
> Never got over 83c with intel burn test and runs around 33c idle.
> Smooth like butter, I recommend this board to anyone.
> Running the 3501 BIOS


Nice Overclock you got there Sir...
it inspires me to update to the latest Bios version..... still using 3203 here....

are u stable with your current OC Sir?


----------



## stickg1

That link was very helpful. This thread has been very helpful. I'm glad that I got bored with Toms Hardware and came to OCN. I've received good advice on numerous occasions!









EDIT:

I just got home from work and couldn't wait to retry Offset Voltage mode. I got it working beautifully!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538521

And I can downvolt in idle states finally! Thanks again fellas! I love this little board! I just cut a window in my case this past weekend so I can see her and wave to her.


----------



## RazorCaT

^ sir stick, im glad I have helped you... im using offset too...


----------



## Toschek

Very very stable, there's still some things to work out re: I don't like my case very much, airflow kinda sucks and I am not wild about where they put the headphone jack but other than that I'm super happy with this build, feel like it's going to last me a long, long time. Actually looks like my CPU voltage is lower than I thought it was, 1.345/1.352 instead of 1.365 so excuse the edit.

All of these samples taken with Vitru disabled:

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1142928
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16924513
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4619581


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> If I overclock my CPU, won't those ones get hotter too?


I don't think so.


----------



## Balanar

Hi guys! I'm looking to sli 2 GTX 670s on this motherboard and wanted to consult on which bitspower crystal link lengths I should pick if I were going to do so. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm looking to sli 2 GTX 670s on this motherboard and wanted to consult on which bitspower crystal link lengths I should pick if I were going to do so. Any help would be awesome!


I was wondering that myself too (only for 2 HD6800 series). But I'm a poor bastard..


----------



## alpwowo

dear to all,

i have updated twice the bios 3402 for asus p8z68 v pro from bios revision 0402 because the bios 3402 doesn't work as it should be, resulting the memory frequency n/a, me version n/a and cpu speed n/a as well. Now, nothing has changed no matter i change every single setting in the bios, what am i supposed to do with all this problems?
thanks,
alp


----------



## alpwowo

HI,

where can i get that set of tool FTK ????

alpwowo


----------



## CodeRush

At the first page in FAQ or here. The link to new versions is at the end of that post. I wrote you a PM, tell me if you need any further instructions.


----------



## alpwowo

well, thank you very much for the help so far, anyway i have updated the bios successfully, and now everything works like a charm
bravo CodeRush, you are second to none a programmer

alpwowo


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm looking to sli 2 GTX 670s on this motherboard and wanted to consult on which bitspower crystal link lengths I should pick if I were going to do so. Any help would be awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I was wondering that myself too (only for 2 HD6800 series). But I'm a poor bastard..


Anyone able to help us with this?


----------



## SortOfGrim

ASUS ROG Matrix HD 7970 Platinum


----------



## Baron Munchause

I have to say that so far I love my Maximus IV Gene Mobo. And so far both ASUS 560 ti fit in their with ease (mind you there is very little space in between but I knew about that when I bought the Mobo). And I just got my 2 Monitors (ASUS VH236H) to add to my main one so Nivida Surround is up and running with ease.

Been playing Guild Wars 2 and on 1 monitor it is sweet..now with the 3 monitors I have had to slowly do a little changes in the options for the game since my FPS went down hill like the stock market. I know I know upgrade my Vid cards and I prob will in the future but for now will take a break on adding to the system and just enjoy it (will keep a eye out for some deals around Xmas).


----------



## CodeRush

Please do not flash new version of BIOS (BIOS date after 1.10.12) with FTK.
It appears that they have a bug in bootblock preventing board to boot. I don't know if it's my or ASUS fault, but before i finish my research, i advise everyone not to use FTK to flash new BIOSes. Sorry for that.
UPD: corrected in new FTK version.


----------



## alpwowo

thanks for the info


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I'd try to help you ... if I knew what a "*bitspower crystal link*" was







... I'm assuming it's WaterCooling related ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> Hi guys! I'm looking to sli 2 GTX 670s on this motherboard and wanted to consult on which bitspower crystal link lengths I should pick if I were going to do so. Any help would be awesome!


 Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> Anyone able to help us with this?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm looking to sli 2 GTX 670s on this motherboard and wanted to consult on which bitspower crystal link lengths I should pick if I were going to do so. Any help would be awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I'd try to help you ... if I knew what a "*bitspower crystal link*" was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm assuming it's WaterCooling related ?


It's a plexiglass link between 2 graphics cards

According to L3pje; buy the longest and shorten it yourself.

After some digging and searching we need the 2 slot variant, but be prepared to do some DIY.


----------



## CodeRush

Issues with old versions of FTK was corrected. The reason was a bug in FD44Copier utility used internally by FTK. In some rare cases the utility was able to strip down more then 0x800 bytes from the beginning of CAP-file (BIOS images format on Z77 boards), making in unbootable. Was corrected in new version of FTK. Feel free to use it again. Sorry for inconvenience.


----------



## alpwowo

thanks again


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I'd try to help you ... if I knew what a "*bitspower crystal link*" was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm assuming it's WaterCooling related ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:


Haha yup it is watercooling related, SortOfGrim's pic shows it perfectly. Thanks for the thought though!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It's a plexiglass link between 2 graphics cards
> 
> According to L3pje; buy the longest and shorten it yourself.
> After some digging and searching we need the 2 slot variant, but be prepared to do some DIY.


Thank you for the reply SortOfGrim! Ok I will get the 2 slot variant but you mentioned I would still need to cut it myself? Does that mean the spacing between slots is not standard on this board. I ask because the links are supposed to fit any motherboard out there, just have to get the one with right between cards.

Again, thank you for taking the time to reply!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balanar*
> 
> Haha yup it is watercooling related, SortOfGrim's pic shows it perfectly. Thanks for the thought though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply SortOfGrim! Ok I will get the 2 slot variant but you mentioned I would still need to cut it myself? Does that mean the spacing between slots is not standard on this board. I ask because the links are supposed to fit any motherboard out there, just have to get the one with right between cards.
> Again, thank you for taking the time to reply!


Apparently it isn't standard, no. The OP (in Dutch) asked about this too, many couldn't give an answer so he just bought the smallest set (30-19-14mm) but none were perfect fit (too long or too short) so he used sandpaper to shorten a link (he didn't say which one he used). Let me know how it goes


----------



## lagittaja

Any Gene-Z (non-Gen3) owner here who's rocking a Sandy or Ivy Xeon in your rig?
Looking at the E3-1230V2 and so tempted to get one. Don't really give a damn about overclocking and don't need iGPU so it would be freaking perfect. Pretty much an i7 with the price of an i5








Most Asrock boards have listed the E3-12xx's/E3-12xxV2's as supported but didn't see many Asus boards having it listed. So it's a bit of a gamble but if it doesn't work I'll buy some other board and move my GZ to my HTPC.


----------



## golfergolfer

I was just quickly wondering if anyone here has a picture of their rig with an SLI set up and maybe a sound card in the bottom pci slot? Is it possible to cram all that onto this mobo?


----------



## kevindd992002

@CodeRush

Is it advisable to stay away from the latest version of the BIOS for my board? I am on the latest version but do I need to downgrade to the initial release?


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey chaps, I have the chance to swap my ASUS P8Z77-m pro mobo for the MAXIMUS IV gene-Z (not gen3), would this be considered an upgrade?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I was just quickly wondering if anyone here has a picture of their rig with an SLI set up and maybe a sound card in the bottom pci slot? Is it possible to cram all that onto this mobo?


Only if *a.)* you have SINGLE SLOT GPU's ... water cooled maybe ? ... or *b.)* use a flexible PCI-e extender cable


----------



## CodeRush

*kevindd992002*, if you don't see any new bugs in the latest version, you don't have to downgrade. If it works - let it work.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know where acpi 2.0 is in the bios? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *kevindd992002*, if you don't see any new bugs in the latest version, you don't have to downgrade. If it works - let it work.


Yeah but I'm reading that the initial release is better than the latest version in terms of overclocking. Is this information accurate?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Any Gene-Z (non-Gen3) owner here who's rocking a Sandy or Ivy Xeon in your rig?
> Looking at the E3-1230V2 and so tempted to get one. Don't really give a damn about overclocking and don't need iGPU so it would be freaking perfect. Pretty much an i7 with the price of an i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asrock boards have listed the E3-12xx's/E3-12xxV2's as supported but didn't see many Asus boards having it listed. So it's a bit of a gamble but if it doesn't work I'll buy some other board and move my GZ to my HTPC.


Anyone?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

If it's *NOT* on the CPU Support List then I would think your answer is *NO* it's *NOT* Supported by the Gene-Z board.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Any Gene-Z (non-Gen3) owner here who's rocking a Sandy or Ivy Xeon in your rig?
> Looking at the E3-1230V2 and so tempted to get one. Don't really give a damn about overclocking and don't need iGPU so it would be freaking perfect. Pretty much an i7 with the price of an i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Asrock boards have listed the E3-12xx's/E3-12xxV2's as supported but didn't see many Asus boards having it listed. So it's a bit of a gamble but if it doesn't work I'll buy some other board and move my GZ to my HTPC.


----------



## lagittaja

Of course I'm so dumb that I haven't checked the CPU support list, I would not have even thought about it if you hadn't mentioned it..








That's why I'm asking here if anyone has had any success running a Xeon on a Gene-z since IT'S NOT ON THE SUPPORTED LIST.
Asus being a prick and limiting our choice of CPU's..
Though I cancelled the order few minutes ago, gotta give it a thought on what to buy since I'd rather get a chip that I can just drop in and be done with it..


----------



## Aniki84

I've just updated my z77 asus v deluxe to bios 1617 and now i am unable to past 35x ratio.

I tried looking for intel FPT but unable to find it. Could anyone provide a link to this software so that I can get back to my 47x ratio.

P.S. downgrading to previous bios versions doesn't help. I am stuck at max ratio of 35x. This is a PITA as a 3770k should not be running at 3500mhz!!


----------



## CodeRush

*Aniki84*, check your PM.

I don't have any time to make new Windows-version of FTK toolkit, so now it is only available for DOS-bootable USB-flash.
Me new ASUS BIOS flashing FAQ is there, again, Google-translated post on russian overclocking forum.
If I manage to have some free time, I will definitely make a thread about FTK, FD44Editor and some other BIOS-related stuff here or on Hardforum.com, but now I'm busy as hell.
Please remove my downgrade method from FAQ for now on, because it's not working now. Sorry for that.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

OK I need to ask

How can I use a IVY bridge CPU in a Gen3 z68 without a Sandy Bridge CPU


----------



## alancsalt

I think you need a Sandy in the socket long enough to update the bios?


----------



## LocutusH

ROG Mouse








The chinese didnt hit the right name tough, this still may be a fine mouse


----------



## CodeRush

I have finaly managed to translate all my work to English and post it. There, my ASUS BIOS flashing topic on HardForum. Can be added to FAQ, if it is needed by anyone.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I have finaly managed to translate all my work to English and post it. There, my ASUS BIOS flashing topic on HardForum. Can be added to FAQ, if it is needed by anyone.


*I already have your previous stuff included in TWO sections on the Front Page ... when I get some time, I'll look to add this new stuff as well, thanks again*


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> ROG Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chinese didnt hit the right name tough, this still may be a fine mouse


*I already own the GX800 one ... ... but it's a bigger PALM GRIP and I don't really care for it much,*











*so I was thinking about getting the GX900 one ...... but it's SO CLOSE to my CM Storm Spawn ...*



*as at least it's the CLAW GRIP Style I like more *



*SO ... what's new about the GX1000 one ? ... *

http://rog.asus.com/175892012/sound-cards-and-headsets/asus-rog-gx1000-laser-gaming-mouse-launched/

*WOW ... Adjustable 50dpi-8200dpi ... that's SOME RANGE







*


----------



## CodeRush

*LA_Kings_Fan*, I know, but the method in FAQ is not working anymore because of found bugs in Windows versions of flashing tools and renaming of commands. You must remove that old info from FAQ and add a link to new one.
I'm sorry that it isn't so easy and one-click as before, but safety is above all in case of BIOS flashing, I think.


----------



## dja2k

I read you can manually control all 5 fan headers even if using 3-pin fans. Can I control two fans connected to a fan header using a y-cable ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> I read you can manually control all 5 fan headers even if using 3-pin fans. Can I control two fans connected to a fan header using a y-cable ?


yes


----------



## lokibeast

hey guys sup there, just join the forum... found googling for a solution

i'm having some problems with the new bios and i want to downgrade to 0902
can someone give me a direction or guide me thru that?

i read a few tutorials how to do it but it's kinda scary for the first try
so instead of make something stupid... is better to ask for help with the pro's

thanks in advance


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know if they have added in fast boot for this board in an updated firmware? Seems like a new bios feature on some Asus boards that boots to the PC to desktop in 2 seconds using Windows 8 and SSD. I know asrock has a similar feature and pushed out an updated uefi firmware to add the feature to older boards.

Here is Asus -



Here is a demo, ASUS is far right -


----------



## rwpritchett

No, it doesn't support secure boot... at least on my pre-GEN3 board with the latest BIOS. The Z77 Gene has secure boot though I believe.


----------



## dja2k

Does anyone know if the Intel Raid controller on this board supports TLER to use with Western Digital Red drives in Raid?

dja2k


----------



## 1623

Has anyone tried purchasing a new bios chip directly from Asus? I'm not that good with programming, and am intimidated by coderush's instructions... is it that difficult to manually update via the DOS ftk toolkit he set up, or if I'm a noob at that sort of stuff would it be better if I just bought the $15 chip?


----------



## 1623

Was able to simply download the new bio, save to the desktop and use the AI suite II utility to flash to the new bios...

much less complicated than it seemed. The new bios 3501 I'm using seems to be much more stable is allowing me to OC my Ram much more easily... I have G.Skill ripjaws X 1600 7-8-7-24... I'm currently running them at 1866 9-9-9-24... while running at 1600cl7 my mem tweak it scores were higher, it's nice to finally have a bios which is supporting my RAM OC'ing...

Now I think I'm going to try and tighten up the cl7 timings and see if I can squeeze anymore out of them...

I'm curious what else I can do with this new bios update


----------



## lagittaja

What's the fuss around this updating bios?
I have always updated my bios with AISuiteII without any problems, including the latest 3402. easy peesy.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> What's the fuss around this updating bios?
> I have always updated my bios with AISuiteII without any problems, including the latest 3402. easy peesy.


A lot of the prior discussion, *coderush's* posts, had more to do with properly *DOWNGRADING* or reverting *BACKWARDS* to using an OLD Previous BIOS from a Failed or poor New BIOS Upgrade, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 1623

I just never got AI suite II to work properly for a while... then I did a clean install not too long ago and realized I had never updated my bios, so I'm just giddy like a child at christmas


----------



## Volkswagen

I am sure it has been answered before but what is the biggest HSF that will fit the Asus Gene Z68 mobo? Might be going back to air cooling to switch it up a little...Looking at the Phanteks site I don't see the Gene Z listed as compatible?

http://www.phanteks.com/01/Compatibility.asp#LGA1155_Asus

I know it will fit but if I remember correctly some of these bigger coolers touch the GPU...

Many thanks in Advance.


----------



## lagittaja

Well with NH-D14 the fan clips can touch the backside of GPU if installed in the closest x16 slot to the CPU but simple electrical tape or anything non-conducting between will prevent any possible shortages.
*They might not list it because of the coolers close proximity to the GPU.*

BUT looking at the heatsink specifications without fans.
D14 130x*140*x160 (Lx*W*xH)
Phanteks TC14PEorwhatever 134x*140*x160mm (Lx*W*xH)
With fans it only adds to L with D14 and to L&H with Phanteks..

So with this information, I would say it fits just fine.

But your Silverstone case. It supports maximum 165mm cooler. Phanteks site says 170mm with fans. So if you want to use the 140mm fans that come with the Phanteks you need take really careful measurements to make sure it fits.
Or just get the D14 that will fit for sure and replace dem fans with GT's


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

I found a creative audigy 2 (circa ~2004) in my old high school rig. Would this be a noticeable upgrade from the gene-z onboard? I am curious how onboard sound has evolved from this 8 year old dedicated card.


----------



## LocutusH

Yes, an audigy 2 is still better than any onboard sound. (but probably not in terms of driver support)


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Surprisingly there is a w7 64 bit driver


----------



## lagittaja

So what's up with Asus. Still no proper Win8 utilities/drivers.
Thought that I'd have some sort of frequentish software support while only one third of the warranty period has passed.
Quite premium products eh. Next motherboard won't be an Asus..


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> So what's up with Asus. Still no proper Win8 utilities/drivers.
> Thought that I'd have some sort of frequentish software support while only one third of the warranty period has passed.
> Quite premium products eh. Next motherboard won't be an Asus..


Why do you need win8 drivers, and utilities? Whats not working?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Why do you need win8 drivers, and utilities? Whats not working?


I'd update to Windows 8 but there's no proper LAN drivers or AISuite or pretty much anything.
M5G already has them..


----------



## LocutusH

So LAN isnt working under win8?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_IV_GENEZ/#download

*They have BETA Drivers listed on the Download page ?*

**


----------



## blabla

cant find the files


----------



## lagittaja

doh
Quote:


> no *proper* LAN drivers


I found it buggy when I was testing Win8 for couple of weeks.


----------



## iosv5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> I have made a new version of FTK toolkit, now upgrading/downgrading/reflashing BIOS/ME/GbE are one click ahead.
> There are three new command files, that make things simple:
> *reflash.bat* makes BIOS backup, transfers individual board data from backup to supplied BIOS file and updates all BIOS regions including BIOS, ME and GbE.
> *merefl.bat* updates ME region only.
> *gberefl.bat* updates GbE region only.
> I don't provide new Windows version of toolkit yet, but it will be available soon with a short guide in normal English (sort of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> *The latest version of BIOS flashing guide and tools you can find here in my Google-translated forum post.*
> If you have any questions, meanings, results or something - I'm ready to listen it here.


I am new here. I just ran into strange problem that with update from1204 to 3207, I lost my HD3000 in my E3-1235 on P8H67-m EVO board
Have to add a HD5450 to get it up and no IGPU setting in BIOS anymore.
I am wondering if this method work on H67 based board. Someone said only work on P67/Z68/Z77 borads on Asus forum. thanks


----------



## notJUSTguitar

I'm sure this has been asked in this thread already....

How do IB cpus work with the lastest bios? BIOS 3501

I have a 2600K now, thinking about getting a 3770K.

I haven't updated since I got the board, as I heard that 3305 was bad.


----------



## lagittaja

I have 3402 in my Gene-Z and my 3770K is working perfectly. No problems at all.


----------



## CodeRush

*iosv5*, please use this new guide. It will work on your H67 board, if it has unlocked ME region. If not, you must unlock it first. Read the guide to know more.


----------



## iosv5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *iosv5*, please use this new guide. It will work on your H67 board, if it has unlocked ME region. If not, you must unlock it first. Read the guide to know more.


Super tool. I used google to find it already it saved me big time:thumb:. Working perfect except Slic wasn't copy over, which is a minor issue comparing to no video.
the 1204 using ME v7.xx and 3xxx using ME v8.0xx.
Is it recommended to upgrade to 3xxx then flash the ME only with 8.1xx from somewhere else. couldn't locate an intel bin though.
I did find the 3xxx bios more reponsive to mouse etc. but they screwed something more important.
The Asus updater allows flash back and forth between 3207 and 3402 but can't move further down. because of ME?
anyway, thank you very much.


----------



## CodeRush

Yes, it is because of ME. There is no way to downgrade ME using ASUS tools, so they can't offer BIOS downgrade to ME v7 compatible versions.
You can find ME 8.1 on the download page of any ASUS Z77 board.


----------



## dja2k

Any used the G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 on the Maximus IV GENE-Z and do they run fine at 1866? Thanks!

dja2k


----------



## Volkswagen

Two questions-

What is the recomended bios for a 2600K CPU and the method to flash? Is it ok to use the built in feature in the BIOS? I am on the stock BIOS I believe atm with no problems







I know they say if it aint broke don't fix it but I am sure they release the BIOSES for a reason


----------



## LocutusH

If you have no problems with the stock bios, then stick with it. Just like most people do. There is no real need to update it, unless you want to use an Ivy Bridge CPU.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> If you have no problems with the stock bios, then stick with it. Just like most people do. There is no real need to update it, unless you want to use an Ivy Bridge CPU.


Haha ye


----------



## slayersic

anyone here have tried the new Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 3603 BIOS?


----------



## CodeRush

@slayersic, I have on Gene-Z. Nothing new, except new RST OROM version, but new bugs was added such as blinky icons on GPU DIMM Post screen. I don't recommend to flash it, if you don't use Intel Smart Response technology. I'm still waiting for Z68 BIOS with ME 8.1 and SecureBoot support, but it seems that there will be no such thing at all.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @slayersic, I have on Gene-Z. Nothing new, except new RST OROM version, but new bugs was added such as blinky icons on GPU DIMM Post screen. I don't recommend to flash it, if you don't use Intel Smart Response technology. I'm still waiting for Z68 BIOS with ME 8.1 and SecureBoot support, but it seems that there will be no such thing at all.


What BIOS do you recommend and use with your 2500K?


----------



## CodeRush

@Volkswagen, 0902 if you use Windows 7 and 3402 with ME 8.1 if you use Windows 8.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @Volkswagen, 0902 if you use Windows 7 and 3402 with ME 8.1 if you use Windows 8.


Thanls Rush- 0902 isn't that the one from which you can't flash back or something if I recall correctly?
Also noticed on the ASUS ROG forum them mentioning of a CAP Converter when flashing the BIOS?
I assume using your Tool I should be safe and no converters needed?

My current info from the Main Tab in BIOS

BIOS Version 0403 x64
Build Date 06/27/2011
EC Version GMEB-0023
ME Version 7.1.10.1065


----------



## CodeRush

You can flash whatever version you like with FTK and conversion is not needed. The whole idea of EFI Capsule format isn't bad, but packing BIOS files to it makes no sense and it's just stupid, IMO.


----------



## SportFissureman

Quick question for you guys.

If I hook more than 2 fans to motherboard headers, my motherboard temp increases by about 15ºC. Remove one fan and the temp then drops back to normal.

Anyone else had any similar issues/fixes for this? I'd really like to use AI suite to control my fans, rather than using a separate fan controller.

Thanks.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Hi,

I did a bios upgrade, from 0402 to 3501, and it is totally dead afterwards. It powers on for a second and then powers down. There is no sign of the bios screen. What can I do?

Thanks,

Andrew.


----------



## CodeRush

@ AndrewCowley, you need to reprogram your BIOS using hardware SPI-programmer. You can buy preprogrammed BIOS-chip from Ebay, or go to repair service.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Coderush, thanks for the reply. Does this look like it -

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Bios-Chip-Asus-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-/170910240636?pt=US_Motherboard_Components&hash=item27cb0b4f7c&_uhb=1#ht_1991wt_882

Does this chip just pull in and out of the board or is it soldered in?


----------



## Flick

Wow, there's a lot of info in this thread! I've been skimming and searching it for a couple of hours now, soaking up the knowledge, but I haven't found my situation, so I'm hoping someone can help me.

I purchased the "ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard" along with the i7-2600K CPU and other components (parts list) for my birthday and happily set about putting everything together. It's been maybe 4-5 years since I've "gotten my hands dirty" and put together a machine. I was really enjoying it and marveling over how everything is so much better designed nowadays.

Then I tried to turn it on. #FAIL. Everything seems to power on fine but all I get is a red LED labelled CPU. Called Asus, they said it was a bad CPU and to swap it out. Well, I don't have those lying around so I'll have to RMA it through Newegg. First time I've had to do that (purchased a *lot* from them over the years) and was dismayed to see that a> I have to pay shipping and b> they don't cross-ship. So now I'm dead in the water for at least a week, which is frustrating.

Add to that, as I started to Google, I found reports of these boards having POST problems. So, my questions to the collective mind here:


Looking at the parts list, everything should be compatible, yes? Asus tech support said the board should support the CPU out of box, no BIOS updated needed.
Does everyone concur with just swapping out the CPU to see if that's the issue?
Or should I just RMA both the board and the chip at once, to be safe?
Am I missing anything?
Thank you in advance for any advice.

Peter


----------



## LocutusH

Your parts list isnt visible for anyone else but you...









What error code are you exactly getting on the two digits?

Did you check if your RAM is seated 100%? Its easy to leave them only halfway pushed in on the non-clip end.


----------



## Flick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Your parts list isnt visible for anyone else but you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What error code are you exactly getting on the two digits?
> Did you check if your RAM is seated 100%? Its easy to leave them only halfway pushed in on the non-clip end.


Oh rats, I thought I made it public. In fact, it says it's shared. Well, another ding to Newegg. Here:

Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811129042
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813131806
HIS H677FN1GD Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Item #: N82E16814161387
OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W Modular High Performance Power Supply compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom
Item #: N82E16817341016
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I72600K
Item #: N82E16819115070
CORSAIR Vengeance Performance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9
Item #: N82E16820233390
Note that I pulled a hard drive and an optical drive out of a working machine to complete the build.

The two digit LCDs are blank; no display at all. I checked RAM, yes, even removed and reseated twice. Same on video card. The only thing I ever get out of the system is the red troubleshooting LED that is labelled CPU.

Thanks!!!

Peter


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Your parts list isnt visible for anyone else but you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What error code are you exactly getting on the two digits?
> Did you check if your RAM is seated 100%? Its easy to leave them only halfway pushed in on the non-clip end.


My rig should be in my signature now.

A error code of 61 briefly flashes up before it dies. If I just leave it, it sits there starting up and shutting down in a loop. Never seems to get close to showing me the bios screen.

I ordered one of the chips from Bios Depot on eBay and requested they put 0402 on it. Hopefully that fixes it.

Are Bios Depot reliable?


----------



## iatacs19

I just noticed that with the latest BIOS 3603 the iGPU offset mode sign is missing the [-], only [+] shows as an option.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @Volkswagen, 0902 if you use Windows 7 and 3402 with ME 8.1 if you use Windows 8.


Any thoughts on the new 3603 BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> 
> I just noticed that with the latest BIOS 3603 the iGPU offset mode sign is missing the [-], only [+] shows as an option.
> Anyone have this issue?


I guess because most of the people don't even bother changing the core voltage of the iGPU?


----------



## CodeRush

@AndrewCowley, Bios Depot is reliable and there is no need of soldering.

@kevindd992002, 3603 is crap. No bugs was corrected, several new was added, RST OROM is a bit newer but still old comparing it to latest Intel versions. Nothing interesting there, still waiting for new ME 8.1 BIOS with SecureBoot support.


----------



## nicksender

Can someone help me out with what seems to be a common debug code# 34 displayed on the Gene-Z IV motherboard on a new build with an i5 i2500K processor with 16Gb Corsair CML Vengeance?

I get the code 34 but it recognizes all of my RAM and I can get into the BIOS. No other devices are hooked up yet. I have tried reseating everything but haven't taken off the cooler and reseated the CPU.

Should I just continue with adding the rest of my hardware and installing the operating system or should I look elsewhere before I press on?

Thanks


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> Can someone help me out with what seems to be a common debug code# 34 displayed on the Gene-Z IV motherboard on a new build with an i5 i2500K processor with 16Gb Corsair CML Vengeance?
> I get the code 34 but it recognizes all of my RAM and I can get into the BIOS. No other devices are hooked up yet. I have tried reseating everything but haven't taken off the cooler and reseated the CPU.
> Should I just continue with adding the rest of my hardware and installing the operating system or should I look elsewhere before I press on?
> Thanks


Go through and check all the below ...

*Debuging Error Code 34,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*



> *=================================================================*
> *Debuging Error Code 34, post codes 32-36: CPU post-memory initialization;*
> - check to be sure your CPU Chip is seated properly.
> - check to be sure your memory modules are seated properly.
> - memory modules shopuld be 1.5v max (voltage above that CAN potentially cause issues with Sandy-Bridge)
> - check to be sure your GPU card is seated properly and/or the PCI-E power cables are securly plugged in TIGHT to the card.
> - check to be sure ALL your Sata power Cable connections to HDD, Optical Drive, etc. are secure.
> - Double check ALL PSU power connections.
> - Be sure you are running the most current OFFICIAL ASUS BIOS ... currently Bios #0902.
> 
> *Read more here = http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/official-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/4070#post_15534297*


Credit & Thank you to *LA_Kings_Fan & Others*
*=================================================================*


----------



## nicksender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Go through and check all the below ...
> *Debuging Error Code 34,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*


Thanks for the information. Some of the items don't apply to me as I don't have a GPU or any SATA devices hooked up yet. I tried reseating the CPU and many combinations of RAM in the slots to no avail.

I still get the code 34; even though I can access the BIOS and the RAM is visible.

I guess I'll just decide to press on with the harware/oper. system install or possibly RMA the board.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @AndrewCowley, Bios Depot is reliable and there is no need of soldering.


Thank you CodeRush. Is there any special tool required to extract the old chip and insert the new. I've never done that before.


----------



## CodeRush

@AndrewCowley, there is a special tool called DIP extractor, but you don't need one, if you don't replace 100 BIOSes per day.
BIOS is plugged in DIP socket, use something like tweezers or flat screwdriver to gently unplug it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody knows if this ram is compatible with the board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585
I upgraded to an I7 3770K and wanted to upgrade my ram as well... Looking for some 2400 ram to go with it..
I can see it support the memory speed on XMP but im not sure what kind i can use..


----------



## 1623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Somebody knows if this ram is compatible with the board?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585
> I upgraded to an I7 3770K and wanted to upgrade my ram as well... Looking for some 2400 ram to go with it..
> I can see it support the memory speed on XMP but im not sure what kind i can use..


I highly highly highly suggest this ram







Samsung

I have a this board, with an i5-2400 at 3.7 and the rams running 1922 8-9-9-25 at 1.5v

There's a whole thread on getting this ram up to 2400... Here

I don't know if the ram you're looking at is compatible, but I've never had any problems with g.skill









but I love this samsung and for the price, it's definitely worth giving it a shot... then again some people don't like the bare ram look, all up to you, just thought I'd throw this out there


----------



## zGunBLADEz

ok got me 16gb got them on wednesday hopefully...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> Thanks for the information. Some of the items don't apply to me as I don't have a GPU or any SATA devices hooked up yet. I tried reseating the CPU and many combinations of RAM in the slots to no avail.
> I still get the code 34; even though I can access the BIOS and the RAM is visible.
> I guess I'll just decide to press on with the harware/oper. system install or possibly RMA the board.


Try just *ONE* stick of memory at a time ... try each stick ONE at a time to test each stick individually ... if reseating CPU and 1 stick of RAM still give you code *34* ... you might have a short in the board ? double check your install ... or better yet run boot test outside of the case, sometimes a metal stand off on the case isn't where you expect it, and causes a short ... also be sure all your PSU connections are correct and in securely.

If you still get *34* ... then yeah you might have to RMA the board, and see the front page on that, the *ROG* Asus stuff has a better RMA process than the basic Asus stuff.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, 3603 is crap. No bugs was corrected, several new was added, RST OROM is a bit newer but still old comparing it to latest Intel versions. Nothing interesting there, still waiting for new ME 8.1 BIOS with SecureBoot support.


So which BIOS version do you recommend for overclocking with my board?


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So which BIOS version do you recommend for overclocking with my board?


Kevin I asked pretty much the same question - I have a 2600K and this was his answer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @Volkswagen, 0902 if you use Windows 7 and 3402 with ME 8.1 if you use Windows 8.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Crap, my new trigger keyboard doesn't get power fast enough to get into the bios









Would a bios upgrade do the trick? Or just add power to the keyboard?


----------



## lagittaja

Did you try the usb3.0 port (just guessing here)

Borrow a keyboard from friend and go to bios with it, then in bios change the delay/wait timer* to something higher (can't remember name of setting right now)

Also you could try and see what happens if you use a 2x USB male -> 1x USB female adapter where one of the male is wired for power+data and the other is for power only.

Can't think bios update would help unless *have you changed this value? If so try reset your bios, perhaps the value defaults to something higher than what it is now so you can get to bios then.

All that comes to my mind :/

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Did you try the usb3.0 port (just guessing here)
> Borrow a keyboard from friend and go to bios with it, then in bios change the delay/wait timer* to something higher (can't remember name of setting right now)
> Also you could try and see what happens if you use a 2x USB male -> 1x USB female adapter where one of the male is wired for power+data and the other is for power only.
> Can't think bios update would help unless *have you changed this value? If so try reset your bios, perhaps the value defaults to something higher than what it is now so you can get to bios then.
> All that comes to my mind :/
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I forgot to add that I had no problem with my previous keyboard (Logitech G110), it was hooked in the same USB 2.0 port. Also my wireless Logitech keyboard gets into bios :/
I haven't changed anything in the bios. But just to be sure I'll check it out.
I think the 'problem' is with the keyboard, luckily I have a contact at Cooler Master.


----------



## Grizwald71000

Hi, don't quite understand this ME thing, want to upgrade to latest BIOS because of stability issues in windows 8 but need to know if I use the file off the asus site it won't trash my m/b, could someone please explain the ME thing in plain English, I'm from the UK.

Regards Griz


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This freaking samsung memory fly in here (this mother board) man lol...
Im not even at the speeds some people are getting with this sticks and im getting better performance and nice speed and latencys with just @ 2020mhz overclok...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizwald71000*
> 
> Hi, don't quite understand this ME thing, want to upgrade to latest BIOS because of stability issues in windows 8 but need to know if I use the file off the asus site it won't trash my m/b, could someone please explain the ME thing in plain English, I'm from the UK.
> Regards Griz


Does this help?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1304464/intel-management-engine-firmware-should-i-update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> But why Z77 would need this with 2600K/2700K when 2600K doesn't need this with P67?
> And in other way, round, why we need this now if this service wasn't there earlier?
> If there's unknown device in device list, I can always disable it(like I do to HDMI-sounds) or just not care about it.
> I don't like extra processes and certainly I don't like that process count is somewhere or over 60'ish. And I really don't need some program which updates itself w/out my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Because with P67 MEI was included with the chipset driver. I'm not sure when they made it separate. If you want to disable a very important communication link between your chipset and power management features, then don't install it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This freaking samsung memory fly in here (this mother board) man lol...
> Im not even at the speeds some people are getting with this sticks and im getting better performance and nice speed and latencys with just @ 2020mhz overclok...


Yep, it sure does fly. I have mine running at 1866/9-9-9-24-1T
Was running it 2133/10-10-10-28-1T or something like that but for the life of me couldn't get them down to 9-9-9-24-1T or 9-9-9-24-2T.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Im priming right now 2hrs into it at those settings..
If it passes the 12hrs i call it a day and keep those settings looking and reading on the samsung official topic im doing awesome...

I wouldnt like to loose my timmings for a 10/10/10 2133mhz specially the 1T XD, specially when im using 16gigs..


----------



## nicksender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Try just *ONE* stick of memory _at a time_ ... try each stick ONE at a time to test each stick individually ... if reseating CPU and 1 stick of RAM still give you code *34* ... you might have a short in the board ? double check your install ... or better yet run boot test outside of the case, sometimes a metal stand off on the case isn't where you expect it, and causes a short ... also be sure all your PSU connections are correct and in securely.
> 
> If you still get *34* ... then yeah you might have to RMA the board, and see the front page on that, the *ROG* Asus stuff has a better RMA process than the basic Asus stuff.


I tried one stick individually in each slot and still code 34. I reseated the CPU, pulled the CMOS battery, and did the RAM test again and even tried another brand of RAM. I still get code 34. As I am able to access the BIOS I was advised by ASUS to install an OS and see what happens. I did this and I now get code AA when in Windows, but still get code 34 when in the BIOS. In a follow up e-mail from ASUS they said as long as AA shows in Windows it should be OK.

I don't like how they are just waiving over the code 34 when in BIOS mode; but they are the experts. I need to tidy up my case and install some other hardware and software. I will double check my already installed parts and the PSU cabling like you suggested. If everything seems to be working fine after some benchmark tests I will just ignore the code for now and see how things progress in the future.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Kevin I asked pretty much the same question - I have a 2600K and this was his answer


Ahh, thanks mate. Actually, I'm at ME8 already with 3402. I'm running Win7 x64. So to get the best overclocking capability, is it recommended to downgrade to the initial BIOS release, 0301, and upgrade the ME firmware to the latest?


----------



## CodeRush

@kevindd992002, you can use 0xxx BIOSes with ME v7 or 3xxx with ME v8, but the combination of 0xxx and ME v8 will not work.
I tried nearly all combinations and 0902 with standard ME v7 version appears to be the best for Windows XP/Vista/7 for SB.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, you can use 0xxx BIOSes with ME v7 or 3xxx with ME v8, but the combination of 0xxx and ME v8 will not work.
> I tried nearly all combinations and 0902 with standard ME v7 version appears to be the best for Windows XP/Vista/7 for SB.


Hmmm, ok. When you say best, is that in terms of overclocking stability and potential?

Can I downgrade 3xxx with ME8 to 0xxx with ME7?


----------



## CodeRush

@kevindd992002, my 2500k can't work above 51x, so it isn't much about great OC potential but about overall stability at 4.5 - 5 Ghz.
You can downgrade to whatever version you want using reflash.bat from FTK.


----------



## Xes448

Hello guys!

I have some problem/question.
First I start my spec after the problem.









Motherboard: Asus Maxiumus IV gene-z gen3 now the very last Bios UPG on it
CPU: i5 2500k
Cooler: Noctua D14
RAM: 8GB XMS Memory kit for dual channel systems, 2000MHz, 9-10-9-27, 1.65V ( http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/xms-classic/cmx8gx3m2a2000c9.html ) @ XMP profile 1.5 or 1.6 V I guess. I can check if necessary.
VGA: MSI 560 TI 448 OC PE TWINFROZEN III @ 820 / 2000 +0mV or 900/2200 +0.70mV
SSD: Kingston SataII 128
Win8 64bit but I have some kind of same issue with Win7 64.

I think that will be enough.

Now my raio at the bioas is AUTO ... If I'm right that means 3.3 ghz
There is an option to 4.2 or 4.6. If I chose the 4.2 it looks good but later some strange thing coming like... I play with a game (starcraft2) running perfect but once stop the screen for 1-1.5 sec and go on ... (no big battle, nothing) and during a 30 game 1-2 times again. It is very annoying!!

I used to try to reach 4.7ghz with adjustment everything but about @ 4.5-6 Start to make some CORRUPTED FILES and that wasn't a new clear system so I didn't want to lose any data then I stopped that OC and go back to "stable" 4.2

But few days ago with my 4.2 (and XMP ram and no other changes) the game LOST the replay file what i have just saved and the other one could load "missed data " or something. I downloaded java upg, tried to run but that was corrupted (I guess) cuz didn't want to run after that I restart my PC and the Windows started repairing its self. :/

It is very annoying because I bought this "high end", "OC" motherboard to use OC IN SAFE...not to lose any data or stopping game or stay @ standard ghz.

Please somebody tel me why this is happening, how can I stabilize this, what is the most safe OC (I know the non OC







) but about ...4-4.2-4.5 or something and what I need to change in my bios settings.

Please write if you have real knowledge not just guessing.

Thanks in advance!









Xes


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, my 2500k can't work above 51x, so it isn't much about great OC potential but about overall stability at 4.5 - 5 Ghz.
> You can downgrade to whatever version you want using reflash.bat from FTK.


Got that. But with the 0xxx BIOSes, do you get better stability (for 4.5 to 5GHz) compared to the 3xxxx?


----------



## CodeRush

@kevindd992002, yes, better stability on lower voltages.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, yes, better stability on lower voltages.


Thanks for the confirmation. What ME7 firmware version is the latest though?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> the combination of 0xxx and ME v8 will not work.


What exactly will not work?


----------



## CodeRush

@kevindd992002, don't remember the number, but it's the version in 0902.rom itself.
@ucode, ME version on Main tab will be N/A and many things will not work, like iGPU, half of the memory, X.M.P, Turbo-multipliers, etc. 0xxx versions are compatible with ME v7, 3xxx - with ME v8, other combinations for P8xxx boards are untested by ASUS and unsupported.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, don't remember the number, but it's the version in 0902.rom itself.
> @ucode, ME version on Main tab will be N/A and many things will not work, like iGPU, half of the memory, X.M.P, Turbo-multipliers, etc. 0xxx versions are compatible with ME v7, 3xxx - with ME v8, other combinations for P8xxx boards are untested by ASUS and unsupported.


But my BIOS is 0301, the initial release, and I don't think that contains the latest ME7 right?


----------



## davidtran007

For some reason my new backlit mech keyboard is staying lit after shutting down the computer, is this due to a BIOS setting?

I have disabled USB 3 charging and still no luck...


----------



## kissenger

Okay so I have a quick question regarding the 'easy overclock' method listed in the OP.

I've enabled CPU Level Up (at 4.6GHz) and everything is stable, but my core voltage as displayed by CPU-z is not dropping at lower core speeds. It always stays around 1.344v.

The OP states that it is possible to have core voltage drop down when using CPU Level Up, and lists these as the instructions:

To enable voltage drop on idle:
* Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
--- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
* Go back to main menu
--- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode

However, if I set VCore Phase Control to Optimized and then set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode, I get a core voltage of 1.47v in CPU-z. Clearly that is too much, so what can I do to get my max core voltage down to around 1.3v and my idle clocks voltage down to around 1.00v?


----------



## CodeRush

@kevindd992002, there is no better BIOS with ME v7 then 0301 for your board (P8Z68/GEN3 from you rig), so stay on it until buying Ivy Bridge.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> @kevindd992002, there is no better BIOS with ME v7 then 0301 for your board (P8Z68/GEN3 from you rig), so stay on it until buying Ivy Bridge.


Will do. But first I have to learn how to downgrade using the FTK tool.


----------



## Xes448

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have some problem/question.
> First I start my spec after the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maxiumus IV gene-z gen3 now the very last Bios UPG on it
> CPU: i5 2500k
> Cooler: Noctua D14
> RAM: 8GB XMS Memory kit for dual channel systems, 2000MHz, 9-10-9-27, 1.65V ( http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/xms-classic/cmx8gx3m2a2000c9.html ) @ XMP profile 1.5 or 1.6 V I guess. I can check if necessary.
> VGA: MSI 560 TI 448 OC PE TWINFROZEN III @ 820 / 2000 +0mV or 900/2200 +0.70mV
> SSD: Kingston SataII 128
> Win8 64bit but I have some kind of same issue with Win7 64.
> I think that will be enough.
> Now my raio at the bioas is AUTO ... If I'm right that means 3.3 ghz
> There is an option to 4.2 or 4.6. If I chose the 4.2 it looks good but later some strange thing coming like... I play with a game (starcraft2) running perfect but once stop the screen for 1-1.5 sec and go on ... (no big battle, nothing) and during a 30 game 1-2 times again. It is very annoying!!
> I used to try to reach 4.7ghz with adjustment everything but about @ 4.5-6 Start to make some CORRUPTED FILES and that wasn't a new clear system so I didn't want to lose any data then I stopped that OC and go back to "stable" 4.2
> But few days ago with my 4.2 (and XMP ram and no other changes) the game LOST the replay file what i have just saved and the other one could load "missed data " or something. I downloaded java upg, tried to run but that was corrupted (I guess) cuz didn't want to run after that I restart my PC and the Windows started repairing its self. :/
> It is very annoying because I bought this "high end", "OC" motherboard to use OC IN SAFE...not to lose any data or stopping game or stay @ standard ghz.
> Please somebody tel me why this is happening, how can I stabilize this, what is the most safe OC (I know the non OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but about ...4-4.2-4.5 or something and what I need to change in my bios settings.
> Please write if you have real knowledge not just guessing.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xes


Nobody? : /


----------



## AndrewCowley

Whilst I am waiting for my new BIOS chip to arrive, does anyone know of a walkthrough / DIY description of how to change the chip? I've never done anything like that before.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> Nobody? : /


Well, you said no guessing...but guessing is about all that's possible.
With failing OC you can get data corruption. If you do, it needs to be fixed. First option, open Command Prompt as administrator, type sfc /scannow, maybe restart if needed, it will say anyway...that checks system files also google chkdsk and run that. That checks your hard drives. If it isn't salvageable (like you keep getting corrupted file messages) you might need a fresh install.
Then start again. There's no guaranteed safe OC, just like life, you take the risks and sometimes you have a good run....


----------



## Xes448

Thank you for you replay

You are right I said that "no guessing plz" I thought don't tell me 20 different possibility if 10 enough. By the way your right there is no guarantee.
" Windows recourse prot. did not find any integrity violations." so the chkdsk is fine.

Could you help/answer some question please?

Can I reach very stable system with "low" OC like 4.2 - 4.4 or something I mean 99.89% no corrupted files (Of course if something very important for me I make a backup)

Is it could be enough just change my ratio to 4.2 (it's preset)? I know it's sounds like crazy (for me that was) but it's used to work fine until know.
I really don't understand how can a game (starcraft2) pause for 0.5-1 sec time to time at 4.2 ghz and working smoothly with standard 3.3. May be the cpu make some calculation mistakes or I don't know. A "stronger" game like Battlefield 3 is working good at 4.2ghz. What is the key?

So the final question is shall I start to "play" with current, VRM freq, load line calibration... etc to get a real sable system or enough just set certain adjustments.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> Thank you for you replay
> You are right I said that "no guessing plz" I thought don't tell me 20 different possibility if 10 enough. By the way your right there is no guarantee.
> " Windows recourse prot. did not find any integrity violations." so the chkdsk is fine.
> Could you help/answer some question please?
> Can I reach very stable system with "low" OC like 4.2 - 4.4 or something I mean 99.89% no corrupted files (Of course if something very important for me I make a backup)
> Is it could be enough just change my ratio to 4.2 (it's preset)? I know it's sounds like crazy (for me that was) but it's used to work fine until know.
> I really don't understand how can a game (starcraft2) pause for 0.5-1 sec time to time at 4.2 ghz and working smoothly with standard 3.3. May be the cpu make some calculation mistakes or I don't know. A "stronger" game like Battlefield 3 is working good at 4.2ghz. What is the key?
> So the final question is shall I start to "play" with current, VRM freq, load line calibration... etc to get a real sable system or enough just set certain adjustments.


You've reinstalled graphics drivers?
If it's not file, driver, disk or OS integrity, then you're looking for a hardware problem. If you have more than one PC then you can test by changing parts, if not, is there a good friend who would help out..? Getting a shop to test things is kind of expensive, and they often don't want to take much time at it either. Easier to sell you something new...
Not knowing what sort of volts you were running, or if you get thunderstorms( Uninterruptable Power Supply?), I'd be hoping the IMC is okay and not gotten damaged or degraded... or that a stick of ram hasn't developed a fault...or the power supply.
I'd be trying to pin down the fault rather than just lowering the OC....


----------



## Xes448

I don't think it is the graphics driver because why it is working at 3.3 and is not at 4.2.
Btw as your suggested I did, but didn't try the game yet. (I'm going to tonight)

How can I test my MB, the ram is OK (I tested it) Unfortunately I have only one pc, and no friend here (Just moved to the UK from Hungary) and yes a shop would be too expensive.
"Not knowing what sort of volts you were running" - what do you think? I never add it too much (rather less) but to be honest I can't remember exactly. It is never got thunderstorm (as I know)

May be I should start changing things in the bios (current etc ) or do some Prime test stress test.

If you have any good idea where should I start, tell me please.


----------



## alancsalt

Try downloading the iso version of Memtest that suits your OS (32bit or 64?) Run that to test ram for errors.

Should fill out rigbuilder (top right of page) and then "add list" to signature so everyone can see your hardware and OS.


----------



## sonypete

Hey Guys,
Been reading through this long thread and can't seem to find answers to a couple questions.

A Little Background:
I'm running a i7 2600k on my Maximus IV gene-z gen3 motherboard running a Vcore of 1.395
I'm currently using ME v8 with the 3603 Bios

Questions:
- The recommended Bios is the 0402 for lowest voltage stability?
(The next bios up is the 3203)
- What is the proper sequence for downgrading from ME 8 to ME7 and 3### bios to 0### bios. (
(Should I uninstall ME8 anbd install ME7 before downgrading bios or should I do bios first, etc)

Thanks for the help on this









- Pete


----------



## CodeRush

@sonypete,

1) if you aren't using Windows 7 and not happy with 3xxx BIOSes, then yes.
2) Long story short:
1. Make FTK-flash as described in section 4.
2. Download your BIOS file, unpack it from archive and rename from ASUS-MBNAME-VERS.ROM to bios.bin
3. Place that renamed file to FTK-flash root folder.
4. Boot to DOS from this flash and enter *reflash* and *poweroff* commands.
5. Check BIOS and ME versions on Main tab in BIOS Setup after reboot.
Downgrade is complete.


----------



## sonypete

CodeRush,

I forgot to mention I am running Windows 7 (64bit). I am able to overclock to 4.6Ghz but at 1.395. Really my only reason for going to the original bois would be to get a lower Vcore. 1.395 is a bit high for my blood.

I ran the original bios with Windows 7, but from your response it seems like it might not be an option to down grade ME v8 and the bios?
Also, if it is possible, when do I uninstall ME v8 and install MEv7 (before or after doing the bios downgrade)?

- Pete


----------



## Xes448

Hey.

The rig thing is done. But I can't run the memtest because I can't boot to dos from windows 8.
I tried to pendrive boot but couldn't because the new intel boot thing. Have any idea how to boot to dos from win8 64 os?

Thx


----------



## Zenskas

Hi all, great thread! I have recently acquired a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 for a gaming build.

Base hardware specs:
*i3 2120 (slightly undervolted) under a TR MUX-120
*2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333MHz RAM
*Inno3D GTX 570 reference PCB under a TR Shaman
*Samsung 830 256GB (with latest firmware)

Other info:
*Windows 7 x64 SP1
*WON'T be overclocking anything at all
*WON'T be using the integrated GPU, don't care for Lucid etc either
*WON'T be using any of the Z68 SSD cache features at all (SRT)
*WON'T be using virtualization features (VT-x)
*WILL have basic power management features enabled eg EIST/TM
*WILL have hyper-threading enabled
*WILL have the integrated e-SATA controller enabled

With all of that in mind, I have a few quick questions for the experts!

*For Win 7/Sandy Bridge use, is the stock 0402 BIOS the best? Again I won't be overclocking nor will I be upgrading this system to Windows 8. Will a newer BIOS be any better for someone running stock? What about a OROM updated BIOS from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-msi-gigabyte-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom

*Intel Management Engine...do I need it installed in my circumstances? If so which is the best version for my specs? Was thinking either 7.0.0.1144 or 7.1.40.1161? Is it OK to run the 0402 BIOS with whichever version?

*Am I OK running the latest Intel software installation utility (9.3.0.1026), Intel RST drivers (11.7.0.1013), and Intel gigabit ethernet drivers (17.4)? If not which are the best versions for my specs?

Sorry for all of the questions but with Asus being all over the show with regards to finding the latest drivers, and with a lot of issues people are reporting due to newer drivers/BIOS being optimized for Win 8 and buggy on Win 7, I figured I would ask









EDIT: Removed a question which I found an answer to.

EDIT2: Have also found out ASMedia has a newer 1.16.2.0 USB3 driver here: http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm Installed on a P8P67-M PRO perfectly. No idea if it does anything or causes any issues with the Gene-Z so I may stick with 1.16.1.0 as most people are running that fine. From the limited amount of info on the net it may just include updates for Windows 8 which would be useless to me.
I even downloaded and ran the "Origine Asus Version 120816-02-02-06D" firmware update on the M PRO board and it updated the controller fine. The Asus FW updater is a newer version than the 12220E DOS update just below it on that site. Should also work with my Gene-Z system but I'm yet to try as it's not quite together.
There are two Asus firmware updaters on that site, both flash the same firmware but only version 1 worked with my board. Version 2 failed, may only work with Z68 or maybe even Z77 boards.

EDIT3: There is also a newer eSATA driver here: ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/SATA_Controller/Windows/
1.17.65 compared to the 1.17.63 in the OP. Unsure of the changes, anyone tried it? My M PRO uses a Marvell controller for eSATA so I can't test it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Where the funk do I find 'safe mode'? I tried with F8 but there's no option to go in safe mode, only get the options: SSD, HDD, Boot device and Setup (bios)


----------



## Zenskas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Where the funk do I find 'safe mode'? I tried with F8 but there's no option to go in safe mode, only get the options: SSD, HDD, Boot device and Setup (bios)


Wait until after the system has gone through POST then tap F8 a few times.
If you do it straight away whilst the BIOS is sorting itself out then it will give you the boot menu.


----------



## Xes448

Btw Where is DOS ... not just comandpromt under windows... :/ (win8 64bit)


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenskas*
> 
> Wait until after the system has gone through POST then tap F8 a few times.
> If you do it straight away whilst the BIOS is sorting itself out then it will give you the boot menu.


tried that, still can't see the option to go to safe mode


----------



## Xes448

windows+R type msconfig enter
boot tab - > tick Safe boot -> apply

BUT how can I get the dos without windows for memtest :/


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> windows+R type msconfig enter
> boot tab - > tick Safe boot -> apply
> BUT how can I get the dos without windows for memtest :/


thx! I guess not many ppl here have w8. Here (link) maybe?


----------



## Xes448

The ram test was fine.. 0 Error!
What is the next step, what should I test or change? Any idea? Thx!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> The ram test was fine.. 0 Error!
> What is the next step, what should I test or change? Any idea? Thx!


Have you tried doing the oc manually (XMP) and changing the multiplier only (not fiddling with voltage or bus speeds)?
I noticed that using the OC easy mode gave me unstable system, so I went manually.


----------



## Xes448

Now I do the OC (cpu) without any volt change.
Full default except:
"CPU level up " changed 4.2 from auto
"Ai overclock Tuner" to X.M.P
XMP DDR3 -2000 9-10-9-27-2N 1.65 V
Maximum Turbo Ratio 42

I dont know the CPU LVL UP change any voltage or not, but if I'm right you say that I should change manually the ratio to 42
(ram stay at XMP ) and that is all? May be I misunderstand you please correct me.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> Now I do the OC (cpu) without any volt change.
> Full default except:
> "CPU level up " changed 4.2 from auto
> "Ai overclock Tuner" to X.M.P
> XMP DDR3 -2000 9-10-9-27-2N 1.65 V
> Maximum Turbo Ratio 42
> I dont know the CPU LVL UP change any voltage or not, but if I'm right you say that I should change manually the ratio to 42
> (ram stay at XMP ) and that is all? May be I misunderstand you please correct me.


ok, so restarted my pc just to check:
CPU: Auto
AI Overclock tuner: X.M.P.
BCLK/PCIE freq: 100
Max. turbo ratio setting: 42
Memory freq: DDR3-1600

I didn't touch the rest. Did the intel burn tests and is stable. Idle at 1.6Ghz, load at 4.2Ghz. I could go higher but meh.


----------



## AndrewCowley

So I got my new bios chip but still no joy. If I can recap -

1. Had a stable system to start with. Running bios version 0402.
2. Began getting power supply surge mesages at boot up.
3. Despite those messages. I'd boot through to Windows and my system was still stable. Used it this way for a few weeks.
4. Decided to try a bios upgrade.
*5. Bricked. Nothing displays on the screen at boot time, no beeps (even with everything removed) and instead it briefly displays an error code of 61, shuts down and then restarts. Does this over and over.*
6. Tried clearing the CMOS using both the jumper method and the switch on the back of the motherboard.
7. Per suggestion here, bought a new bios chip from bios depot and requested version 0402. It came today and the static bag it was in had a sticker on it saying 0402. Assume it is 0402 then.
*8. Put new bios chip in. No change. Same as step 5.*

Any ideas? Maybe my power supply has crapped out, but it just seems weird that this whole incident was triggered by me trying a bios upgrade. I assumed the new bios chip would fix it.

When it boots up, only the CPU led in the bank of 4 LEDs near the power connector lights up. Don't know what the significance of this is.

What a saga. I replaced my power supply and all is well. Stupid me: Given the surge warnings I was getting from the motherboard before I tried the BIOS upgrade, the problem clearly was the power supply. All is good then. Damn it though, you don't expect a Corsair AX750 to fail within 9 months. Will RMA it. I replaced it with a Silvertstone STF75-P.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Somebody knows if between bios 3203/3501 and 3603 have any voltage issues on ivy cpus?? needing more voltage to be stable for example in one of those 3 bioses??


----------



## kissenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kissenger*
> 
> Okay so I have a quick question regarding the 'easy overclock' method listed in the OP.
> I've enabled CPU Level Up (at 4.6GHz) and everything is stable, but my core voltage as displayed by CPU-z is not dropping at lower core speeds. It always stays around 1.344v.
> The OP states that it is possible to have core voltage drop down when using CPU Level Up, and lists these as the instructions:
> To enable voltage drop on idle:
> * Go under Digi+ VRM/POWER Control
> --- set VCore Load-line Calibration to 75% or 100% and VCore Phase Control to Optimized
> * Go back to main menu
> --- set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode
> However, if I set VCore Phase Control to Optimized and then set CPU Voltage to Offset Mode, I get a core voltage of 1.47v in CPU-z. Clearly that is too much, so what can I do to get my max core voltage down to around 1.3v and my idle clocks voltage down to around 1.00v?


So nobody knows the answer to this?


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kissenger*
> 
> So nobody knows the answer to this?


FWIW I overclocked my i5 2500K to 4.2ghz using the same method and my idle voltage is 1.368v. However I set the VCore Load-line Calibration to 50% which is inline with the recommendation given in the BIOS program for my overclock speed. I've never tested what it rises to under load. When I using my computer as normal I often see it sitting at 1.376v.

Is idle voltage what you see in CPU-Z when you have nothing else but CPU-Z running or is there some other way to measure it?

Dunno if any of this helps. Just a comparison really with someone else who has followed the same overclock method.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1.368v for 42x?
I had an average 2500k and can squeeze 45x with 1.352v

Probably you will need less voltage than what asus auto overclock is giving you...
You should try the right way on overclocking... it is fun if you really are into computers...


----------



## mrrockwell

Sry for the question I'm sure it has been asked before but it's not a short thread so... How many fans can I control via fan expert on my gen3 board?


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kissenger*
> 
> So nobody knows the answer to this?


It sounds like you left the offset voltage at 'Auto'. That will get you some crazy volts. Go ahead and set your offset to "-" and select a value in the field below it. Try something in the 0.005V to 0.05V range and run your stress tests again. Just taking it off Auto should make a big improvement. If you can't boot with any negative value, try some low positive values.


----------



## Belial

Hi.

I'm planning on buying a ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z z68 and a 3570k.

If I buy it used, it'll have the newest bios, but if it doesn't, I'll buy the bios chip for $10 and replace it and bam i got ib support (the asus maximus iv gene-z has replaceable bios chip, i checked).

Before I do this, I just wanted to make sure with you guys, that ib overclocking works well on this chip? I dont see any reason to buy z77 which has no features that z68 doesnt really have (or p67 for that matter, except i hear p67 might not do sli with ib, but i dont care about sli).

This is the cheapest board I could find, that has voltage control and no silly overclock handicaps like the asus P8z78 LX and gigabytes and MSI g43/45's have.

I dont see anything on the front page or anywhere anyone says they run IB on this board though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1341581/need-help-picking-overclock-motherboard-p67-z68/0_100
this is thread I made in regards about this...


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hi.
> I'm planning on buying a ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z z68 and a 3570k.
> If I buy it used, it'll have the newest bios, but if it doesn't, I'll buy the bios chip for $10 and replace it and bam i got ib support (the asus maximus iv gene-z has replaceable bios chip, i checked).
> Before I do this, I just wanted to make sure with you guys, that ib overclocking works well on this chip? I dont see any reason to buy z77 which has no features that z68 doesnt really have (or p67 for that matter, except i hear p67 might not do sli with ib, but i dont care about sli).
> This is the cheapest board I could find, that has voltage control and no silly overclock handicaps like the asus P8z78 LX and gigabytes and MSI g43/45's have.
> I dont see anything on the front page or anywhere anyone says they run IB on this board though.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1341581/need-help-picking-overclock-motherboard-p67-z68/0_100
> this is thread I made in regards about this...


Most probably because anyone who bought gene z68 was, and still is using SB, because IB is not a worthy uprgrade from SB. And if someone buys IB nowadays, why would he buy a 2 year old mobo for it? There are already new ones out, like the gene z77, or something like that.
I think you wont find that much informations in this case.


----------



## Belial

Okay well assuming I bought it for sb, is it a good buy? I'm just trying to get the cheapest z68 with voltage control, used, and the maximus gene 3 at $55 on ebay seems cheapest to do that.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys this is one of the best matx mobos out there it can even compete with big guns that cost twice as much. We are only missing some pci lanes that's all.


----------



## iRUSH

I just bought a used ASUS Z68 Maximus GEN-Z/GEN3 It was working ok till a bios flash gone apparently wrong. I can't get past the "American Megatrends" screen. Doesn't matter what I do. So, I order a new bios chip and now the PC's fans turn on for 2 seconds, then off for 2 seconds. It will just continue to do this infinitely. It acts just the same as when there is no bios chip installed. I contacted the company that sent me the bios chip and they're sending me another to try.

Code A2 and one short beep. All should be fine is my understanding regarding that.

Using a 2500k, crucial sport 2x4 gig @ 1600, tried two different PSU's and spoke with tech support twice for 90 min.

The board is in perfect condition, no bent pins and did work till the bios flash.

Please advise and thanks for your help,
Bob


----------



## PhilWrir

So far im liking my Gen 3.
One of the easiest overclocks ive ever done, though I think the UEFI could use some work.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> Guys this is one of the best matx mobos out there it can even compete with big guns that cost twice as much. We are only missing some pci lanes that's all.


*Ohhhh my ... you don't say ?







maybe I should add something to the Front Page about that !







*

*j/k







... yes we know, have known, for just under 2 years now.







*


----------



## AndrewCowley

Has anyone experienced problems with enabling PCI Express Link State Power Management in Windows 7? I changed my Windows power saving profile to 'balanced' and as a result finally got my cpu speed and voltage to drop on idle. However I started to experience instability like I've never had before. Turned off my OC and the instability remained.

Turns out that the 'balanced' power saving profile turns on PCI Express Link State Power Management. I turned it off and now all is well.

Anyone seen this before? Distresses me that some pesky setting buried inside Windows can have such a shocking impact on stability, even without any OC.


----------



## Belial

I think most people wouldnt report that problem, because most people change that setting immediately. Why would you run balanced profile in the first place?

A friend of mine who just OC'd his 2500k had this problem, though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Ohhhh my ... you don't say ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should add something to the Front Page about that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yes we know, have known, for just under 2 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same here, no problems at all








Just installed some new AP15 fans, and a Touch 2100 fan controller... it was time to dust out the Borg Cube


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I think most people wouldnt report that problem, because most people change that setting immediately. Why would you run balanced profile in the first place?


I only got my CPU speed and voltage to drop on idle once I switched to the balanced profile. Previously, I used the maximum performance profile and my CPU would run at its maximum (4200mhz in the case of my OC) all the time. The balanced profile is good is this perspective. In the end I compared balanced and maximum performance and created customised version. Assuming balanced is the default, it surprised me that it contains a setting that can lead to shocking instability.


----------



## Belial

Really? I thought intel drops if you use offset voltage for overclocking.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Really? I thought intel drops if you use offset voltage for overclocking.


I was using offset mode and could not get my CPU to power down on idle. The maximum performance power profile in Windows 7 seemed to be stopping it from doing so. One of the power profile options is the min / max CPU percentage. In the maximum performance profile these are set to 100% / 100% respectively. In the balanced profile they are set to 5% / 100% respectively.

Assuming most people here use maximum performance then I wonder why this isn't more of a problem? Maybe there is some other BIOS setting that stops these settings in Windows from having an actual effect?


----------



## rwpritchett

Be sure you have set the C1E setting in the BIOS to "Enabled" in the Advanced settings tab. By default it is on "Auto" and will not allow the CPU to drop to 1600MHz.


----------



## slayersic

happy new year mates.

just wanna ask you guys, im planning an upgrade to i7 3770K, will my bios (0402) on my Maximus IV GENE-Z68 (Gen3) support it? i dont wanna upgrade bios coz im afraid i might just broke my motherboard.

TiA.


----------



## elbubi

Hello guys, first post in this thread. Just wanted to know if by chance anyone is aware of the changelog for newest 3603 BIOS file.

Kind Regards and thanks in advance!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Today something weird happened when I changed my cpu cooler, I suddenly got debug code 2E (memory error?) and it didn't boot to windows. After checking each memory card separately and nothing was wrong, I rechecked the bios and saw that the boot load order was changed (somehow). I didn't touch the Clear CMOS button.









Anyway Happy New Year!


----------



## MerkageTurk

i want Windows 8 Fast Boot.

People lets start a petition for Asus / asking for Fast boot.

ASrock z68 boards have why not the premium Asus?


----------



## AZNCELTICSFAN96

I just purchased this motherboard and was wondering if you can run an i5 3570k on it. Anyone know, it would be really helpful.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZNCELTICSFAN96*
> 
> I just purchased this motherboard and was wondering if you can run an i5 3570k on it. Anyone know, it would be really helpful.


yup as long as you update the bios to most recent it should be fine.

I have the Gene IV/gen3 though.


----------



## AZNCELTICSFAN96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> yup as long as you update the bios to most recent it should be fine.
> I have the Gene IV/gen3 though.


Thanks for the reply








Yah i have the gene iv/gen3 too. Others have told me that it wouldn't work.
So how exactly would i update the bios, would i install the processor and then update, or update before?
Sorry, this is my first pc build. I need all the help i can get.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZNCELTICSFAN96*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah i have the gene iv/gen3 too. Others have told me that it wouldn't work.
> So how exactly would i update the bios, would i install the processor and then update, or update before?
> Sorry, this is my first pc build. I need all the help i can get.


Uhm, how do you plan on turning on and updating the mobo without the processor installed?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> Uhm, how do you plan on turning on and updating the mobo without the processor installed?


*I know you think you're being funny ... but ... he's got a point asking, because I think for some of the newer IB chip Bios upgrade combo's, you had to actually use your SB chip to upgrade the Bios 1st and then the MoBo would run your IB chip after that, but NOT beforehand ?







*


----------



## AZNCELTICSFAN96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *I know you think you're being funny ... but ... he's got a point asking, because I think for some of the newer IB chip Bios upgrade combo's, you had to actually use your SB chip to upgrade the Bios 1st and then the MoBo would run your IB chip after that, but NOT beforehand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it possible to update the motherboard and the bios without a cpu? if the 3570k needs an update to run on the motherboard, how would i update the bios and stuff?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Sorry AZNCELTICSFAN96 I don't know the answer, and since it's not something I'm doing, I haven't looked into it. But I do beleive my first statement is somehow based in something I read around here somewhere at some time about someone who did something like that ... so hopefully someone else who knows can chime in ...










ALSO ================================================== OMG !!!











ROG launches the ARES II: The fastest single graphics card on the market. Dual Radeon HD 7970GE, 6GB memory, hybrid watercooling, DIGI+ VRM, 20 phase Super Alloy Power

Limited Edition: Only 1000 available.







http://rog.asus.com/197482013/graphics-cards-2/asus-releases-limited-edition-rog-ares-ii-with-new-hybrid-thermal-design/


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZNCELTICSFAN96*
> 
> is it possible to update the motherboard and the bios without a cpu? if the 3570k needs an update to run on the motherboard, how would i update the bios and stuff?


I believe they have a port on the back of mobo for installing bios off of a usb stick so you can install your IB and use the usb stick to update the bios..... Its some where in the manual.....


----------



## AZNCELTICSFAN96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Sorry AZNCELTICSFAN96 I don't know the answer, and since it's not something I'm doing, I haven't looked into it. But I do beleive my first statement is somehow based in something I read around here somewhere at some time about someone who did something like that ... so hopefully someone else who knows can chime in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO ================================================== OMG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG launches the ARES II: The fastest single graphics card on the market. Dual Radeon HD 7970GE, 6GB memory, hybrid watercooling, DIGI+ VRM, 20 phase Super Alloy Power
> 
> Limited Edition: Only 1000 available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/197482013/graphics-cards-2/asus-releases-limited-edition-rog-ares-ii-with-new-hybrid-thermal-design/


Thanks for the help, I'll try to figure this out, or just get the 2500k.


----------



## Pr0f1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZNCELTICSFAN96*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'll try to figure this out, or just get the 2500k.


Might be easier to just install a new BIOS chip. Do a quick search on this thread for sources. The 2500K is a fine choice as well. Good luck!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I am about to start a new build. I pretty much have everything lined out. I had settled on the Maximus V Gene mobo, until I noticed that Newegg had several Maximus V Extreme mobos on sale(openbox) for $277. Which is only $77 more than the V Gene. The Extreme is notmally a $350 mobo. Will there be a $70 difference in performance and heat management? I have never messed with MATX, but have heard they have heat problems(or can have). I also dont know if there will be any performance increase at all. If not(or not enough for the $) I would rather stick with the V Gene, But if it is worth the money I will get one of the open box deals on the Extreme Both are Z77 boards.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *I know you think you're being funny ... but ... he's got a point asking, because I think for some of the newer IB chip Bios upgrade combo's, you had to actually use your SB chip to upgrade the Bios 1st and then the MoBo would run your IB chip after that, but NOT beforehand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually I'm not, I'm just really curious if his question was valid or not.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> ALSO ================================================== OMG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ROG launches the ARES II: The fastest single graphics card on the market. Dual Radeon HD 7970GE, 6GB memory, hybrid watercooling, DIGI+ VRM, 20 phase Super Alloy Power
> Limited Edition: Only 1000 available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/197482013/graphics-cards-2/asus-releases-limited-edition-rog-ares-ii-with-new-hybrid-thermal-design/


Must rob a bank 1st..that thing will cost a small island

Moar info + pix @ http://event.asus.com/vga/2013/edm.htm


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> Moar info + pix @ http://event.asus.com/vga/2013/edm.htm


*Holly crap !







130 % Faster than an HD-7970 ?







*


----------



## MerkageTurk

haha gtx 260 time for upgrade.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Holly crap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130 % Faster than an HD-7970 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And I just ordered a HD7970









But it won't require 3x 8 pin power cables!! HA!


----------



## NateN34

Sooo, this may seem like a stupid question, but...is anyone running dual GPUs with a soundcard on the Z68 version of this motherboard?

This has been bugging me for a while. Basically, I used to use a Asus Xonar DX and a single 570 just fine. Now, I have dual 570s in this motherboard and the second 570 blocks the PCI-E 1x slot, so I am unable to use my soundcard.

I am thinking about getting a new case, with more expansion bays and using some type of PCI-E extender cable to connect the soundcard. Would this work and is it really even worth it?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The AiO watercooled setup is nice, dual slot nice.... probably they gonna try to overprice that card to get more money out of you..

7970 is 925mhz at stock the ghz ed are 1000 boost to 1050...
Then the bunch of different 7970's pre-overclocked ones...

Boost Clock 1100MHz
Base Clock 1050MHz
Memory Clock 6600MHz (1650MHz GDDR5)

Honestly those specs dont buy me..

The correct term would be: "It is and overclocked crossfire setup (2x7970) on one pcb running at 1100/1650 out of the box" with a nice price tag to go with like the ASUS ROG MATRIX price tag lol..
Nothing else


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Sooo, this may seem like a stupid question, but...is anyone running dual GPUs with a soundcard on the Z68 version of this motherboard?
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while. Basically, I used to use a Asus Xonar DX and a single 570 just fine. Now, I have dual 570s in this motherboard and the second 570 blocks the PCI-E 1x slot, so I am unable to use my soundcard.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a new case, with more expansion bays and using some type of PCI-E extender cable to connect the soundcard. Would this work and is it really even worth it?


Yeah it's been done ... start with link, read the info and links on that page and beyond, it's all been discussed within ...

*Useful Links & Info on PCI-e extension/riser cables,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan*


----------



## mrrockwell

Does bios uptade have any real benefits. I mean my board is runing great and all but do I really get any noticable bump in performance? I have i5 2500k @ 5.0mhz at 1.4v, 8gb ripjawsX 1600 and gtx 670 dcuII. And I'm running stock bios that came with the board.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Does bios uptade have any real benefits. I mean my board is runing great and all but do I really get any noticable bump in performance? I have i5 2500k @ 5.0mhz at 1.4v, 8gb ripjawsX 1600 and gtx 670 dcuII. And I'm running stock bios that came with the board.


if it doin great... DO NOT Update your Bios.......


----------



## Pr0f1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> Does bios uptade have any real benefits. I mean my board is runing great and all but do I really get any noticable bump in performance? I have i5 2500k @ 5.0mhz at 1.4v, 8gb ripjawsX 1600 and gtx 670 dcuII. And I'm running stock bios that came with the board.


Seriously, if you're stable running like that, why in the world would you touch it? What performance are you missing that a new BIOS could possibly help with? It ain't broke dude, don't fix it!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0f1t*
> 
> Seriously, if you're stable running like that, why in the world would you touch it? What performance are you missing that a new BIOS could possibly help with? It ain't broke dude, don't fix it!










word


----------



## rwpritchett

I like fixing things until they break. Then it gives me reason to by more things.


----------



## funksoul

Hey guys,

I'm wondering if you can help me with an issue I've had with my system. Main specs: -

Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 (BIOS 3603)
3770K
16GB of Corsair RAM
Gigabyte GTX 670 GPU

I built this a few months ago. At first everything worked fine. But then I found that burning discs became very hit and miss. I was getting more failures than completed burns. So far I have tried 4 different burners, different SATA cables, different SATA ports, different burning software and burn speeds, and I have also upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 8, but the problem persists with that. I use quality branded discs from Verbatim - the same discs I've been using for years - but I have tried other brands and they're the same. All of my drivers are up to date and there's no junk software or filter drivers or anything that could be interfering with the burning process.

I have an SSD and HDD connected to the red SATA ports on the MOBO. They work perfectly. The DVD burner is connected to one of the black SATA ports. Could it be that there's an issue with those ports on my board? Or could a BIOS update cause this? I have updated my BIOS a couple of times since I got the board, but I'm not sure if the issue coincided with doing that or not.

My system is otherwise rock solid and everything works fine, but it's very annoying having to go through half a dozen discs just to get one good burn.

Any advice would be gratefully received! Thanks!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

You try a external writer just to rule out the rest?

AHCI sata or ide mode?


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You try a external writer just to rule out the rest?
> 
> AHCI sata or ide mode?


Thanks for the reply. SATA is an AHCI mode. I haven't tried using an external writer, but I might get an external caddy for one of my internal writers and try that.


----------



## slayersic

@funksoul

hows the 3603 bios mate? is it buggy or stable?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I want fast boot with windows 8


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> @funksoul
> 
> hows the 3603 bios mate? is it buggy or stable?


If you are using Win8 the 3xxx BIOS revisions are more stable coupled with ME8. If you are using Win7 the 0xxx BIOS revisions are more stable coupled with ME7. At least for overclocking that is.


----------



## MorroWest

Suggestions for reasonably priced memory to pair with 2500k @ slight OC?

*1)* Want 8GB - any point to use 4x2GB vs 2x4GB?
*2)* While checking owners list on 1. post I saw all sorts of speeds used. In DDR2 times 800Mhz was good choice
(with good OC) compared to 1066 with much higher price. What speeds are today in same class as DDR2 was before?

Here you can see list of chips what I can get locally as I live in Estonia.

Sorry, but didn't manage to find good answer by search and I can't take week to read this whole topic. Still working on other monster 47 page tread right now.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorroWest*
> 
> Suggestions for reasonably priced memory to pair with 2500k @ slight OC?
> 
> *1)* Want 8GB - any point to use 4x2GB vs 2x4GB?
> *2)* While checking owners list on 1. post I saw all sorts of speeds used. In DDR2 times 800Mhz was good choice
> (with good OC) compared to 1066 with much higher price. What speeds are today in same class as DDR2 was before?
> 
> Here you can see list of chips what I can get locally as I live in Estonia.
> 
> Sorry, but didn't manage to find good answer by search and I can't take week to read this whole topic. Still working on other monster 47 page tread right now.


I have these:
Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Red 8GB (2x4GB) 1866MHz CL9 1.5V

They work fine.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

I 'upgraded' to 3603 last week. I'm now missing various settings in the BIOS.

Should I downgrade or does anyone have any advice? The stock BIOS didn't support my Xeon E3 1230 V2, I wouldn't have touched it otherwise.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorroWest*
> 
> Suggestions for reasonably priced memory to pair with 2500k @ slight OC?
> 
> *1)* Want 8GB - any point to use 4x2GB vs 2x4GB?
> *2)* While checking owners list on 1. post I saw all sorts of speeds used. In DDR2 times 800Mhz was good choice
> (with good OC) compared to 1066 with much higher price. What speeds are today in same class as DDR2 was before?
> 
> Here you can see list of chips what I can get locally as I live in Estonia.
> 
> Sorry, but didn't manage to find good answer by search and I can't take week to read this whole topic. Still working on other monster 47 page tread right now.


To answer your 1st question if it matters to use 4x2Gb or 2x4Gb: not really. But if you want to expand in the near future you might want to go with 2x4Gb.

2nd Q: If you can find 1600MHz it's perfect and also affordable, also keep it in the 1.5V...as I remembered higher Voltages had issues but that might be solved with the next gen boards.
Or 1866 as you want.








I'm very pleased with my 16Gb Corsair Dominator 1600MHz, but with prices nowadays..go for 1866
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> I 'upgraded' to 3603 last week. I'm now missing various settings in the BIOS.
> 
> Should I downgrade or does anyone have any advice? The stock BIOS didn't support my Xeon E3 1230 V2, I wouldn't have touched it otherwise.


What settings are you missing? And do you really need them?


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> @funksoul
> 
> hows the 3603 bios mate? is it buggy or stable?


It's been rock solid for me mate. My board was shipped with the original 0402 BIOS and I've upgraded each time a new one has been released and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I reinstalled Windows 7 64-bit yesterday but now I can't seem to get Fan Xpert working at all.
It gives me the error:

I want to select when the pump has to rev up. Are there any other programs that can do that too?

**edit** Nevermind, got it working again. Although I had to download the Ai Suite II for the Rampage!

All the versions for the 1st gen Gene-Z just didn't work


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> To answer your 1st question if it matters to use 4x2Gb or 2x4Gb: not really. But if you want to expand in the near future you might want to go with 2x4Gb.
> 
> 2nd Q: If you can find 1600MHz it's perfect and also affordable, also keep it in the 1.5V...as I remembered higher Voltages had issues but that might be solved with the next gen boards.
> Or 1866 as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with my 16Gb Corsair Dominator 1600MHz, but with prices nowadays..go for 1866
> What settings are you missing? And do you really need them?


I'm missing turbo ratio and internal PLL overvoltage. I don't desperately need them but it would be nice to have these for tweaking.


----------



## CodeRush

*Sweetcheeba*, you need to reflash ME firmware to bring your settings back.
1. Download FTK for Windows from here and unpack it.
2. Download 3603 BIOS file from asus.com, unpack it, rename to bios.bin and copy to Win32 or Win64 folder unpacked at step 1.
3. Go to Win32 or Win64 and run *merefl.bat* file as Administartor using right-click meny. If you see green message "FPT Operation Passed", go to step 4, if not - post a screenshot with error message here.
4. Run *poweroff.bat* as Administrator, your PC will be powered off and powers on automatically. Go to BIOS setup and check if your settings are back.
5. Report.
You can read more about FTK, BIOS bugs and stuff in my ASUS P8xxx BIOS recovery guide on [H].


----------



## SortOfGrim

there's a motherboard under that somewhere


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> there's a motherboard under that somewhere


And your cat has its own place in the case too


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush*
> 
> *Sweetcheeba*, you need to reflash ME firmware to bring your settings back.
> 1. Download FTK for Windows from here and unpack it.
> 2. Download 3603 BIOS file from asus.com, unpack it, rename to bios.bin and copy to Win32 or Win64 folder unpacked at step 1.
> 3. Go to Win32 or Win64 and run *merefl.bat* file as Administartor using right-click meny. If you see green message "FPT Operation Passed", go to step 4, if not - post a screenshot with error message here.
> 4. Run *poweroff.bat* as Administrator, your PC will be powered off and powers on automatically. Go to BIOS setup and check if your settings are back.
> 5. Report.
> You can read more about FTK, BIOS bugs and stuff in my ASUS P8xxx BIOS recovery guide on [H].


Awesome guide man thanks for that. I followed it last night and everything passed. I tried downgrading to an earlier BIOS using the same method but the settings are still missing. I flashed ME separately, it's displaying correctly in the BIOS v8+. The turbo and voltage options are still missing


----------



## CodeRush

*Sweetcheeba*, that is interesting. Remove power from PSU for about a minute, reset CMOS and check. If you don't have Ivy Bridge, try downgradion to 0xxx version with ME v7. If still nothing, it appers to be chipset failure.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And your cat has its own place in the case too


----------



## Koniakki

Guys, I have read/searched through from Page 612 to this one(pressing F3 using 3402 query) and I know most recommend downgrading to 0902.
I wish to leave that as a last resort for now.

Can anyone confirm if its worth updating from 3305 to 3402? I haven't got any stability issues as far as I can see since I have a locked 2600
so not much ocing going on besides some BCLK for benches and also my RAM overclock seems a bit limited.

I don't know if upgrading to 3402 or downgrading to 0902 would help on my ocing. Also I get a really long post everytime at boot or reboot everytime (like 8-10seconds).

So, if anyone can went from 3305 to 3402 give some more detailed/indepth info, it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Recently I reinstalled W7 and I updated the Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection to the latest driver v 17.3
But now I noticed that when loading all the services in windows, the network icon in the taskbar takes a lot longer to load (it has the blue ring in it and takes about 2 minutes).
I also installed an older driver but still no luck and I kept all LAN settings on default.
It's a small but subtle difference that I didn't had before.
Anyone?


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Recently I reinstalled W7 and I updated the Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection to the latest driver v 17.3
> But now I noticed that when loading all the services in windows, the network icon in the taskbar takes a lot longer to load (it has the blue ring in it and takes about 2 minutes).
> I also installed an older driver but still no luck and I kept all LAN settings on default.
> It's a small but subtle difference that I didn't had before.
> Anyone?


It's caused by the AI Suite II you installed, I had the exact same problem a while ago when I upgraded from the "old" AI Suite to AI Suite II to see if FanXpert II would work with the Gene-Z. Downloaded it from the Maximus V Extreme page as well if I remember correctly.

Turns out the AsusFanControlService often hangs when it starts and cause a delay in the network initialization for a minute or two (and that service remains stuck at "Starting" if you take a look in Services after the hang). The solution was to set the service to manual, but then you need to manually open the AI Suite FanXpert window to register the initial fan speed, which defeats a bit of the purpose









I suggest uninstalling completely AI Suite II and going back to the older version listed on the utilities from the Gene-Z. Weird that you got the "not supported" error though, are you sure you got the correct version ?

Also, I found out when uninstalling AI Suite II that the uninstaller did not remove all the services, leaving the problematic AsusFanControlService there even with the software gone







I used this small utility below that somebody posted on the ASUS support site to remove all traces of it. Personally I just uninstalled all of it and reverted to my BIOS fan control as it was not the best experience ever...

Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> It's caused by the AI Suite II you installed, I had the exact same problem a while ago when I upgraded from the "old" AI Suite to AI Suite II to see if FanXpert II would work with the Gene-Z. Downloaded it from the Maximus V Extreme page as well if I remember correctly.
> 
> Turns out the AsusFanControlService often hangs when it starts and cause a delay in the network initialization for a minute or two (and that service remains stuck at "Starting" if you take a look in Services after the hang). The solution was to set the service to manual, but then you need to manually open the AI Suite FanXpert window to register the initial fan speed, which defeats a bit of the purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest uninstalling completely AI Suite II and going back to the older version listed on the utilities from the Gene-Z. Weird that you got the "not supported" error though, are you sure you got the correct version ?
> 
> Also, I found out when uninstalling AI Suite II that the uninstaller did not remove all the services, leaving the problematic AsusFanControlService there even with the software gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this small utility below that somebody posted on the ASUS support site to remove all traces of it. Personally I just uninstalled all of it and reverted to my BIOS fan control as it was not the best experience ever...
> 
> Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


Is that uninstaller the same one posted here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20121115201319938&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+PRO&page=1&SLanguage=en-us ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> It's caused by the AI Suite II you installed, I had the exact same problem a while ago when I upgraded from the "old" AI Suite to AI Suite II to see if FanXpert II would work with the Gene-Z. Downloaded it from the Maximus V Extreme page as well if I remember correctly.
> 
> Turns out the AsusFanControlService often hangs when it starts and cause a delay in the network initialization for a minute or two (and that service remains stuck at "Starting" if you take a look in Services after the hang). The solution was to set the service to manual, but then you need to manually open the AI Suite FanXpert window to register the initial fan speed, which defeats a bit of the purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest uninstalling completely AI Suite II and going back to the older version listed on the utilities from the Gene-Z. Weird that you got the "not supported" error though, are you sure you got the correct version ?
> 
> Also, I found out when uninstalling AI Suite II that the uninstaller did not remove all the services, leaving the problematic AsusFanControlService there even with the software gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this small utility below that somebody posted on the ASUS support site to remove all traces of it. Personally I just uninstalled all of it and reverted to my BIOS fan control as it was not the best experience ever...
> 
> Cleaner.zip 315k .zip file


Thanx man! Problem solved!







and rep!
Yeah, as you I decided to just use the BIOS..pity cause it was kinda easy to alter in W7 rather then always restarting.

As for the 'not supported' issue, I even tried to install AI Suite II from the Driver dvd but even that didn't load. Turns out it's know by Asus. Funny thing is the 'fix' is located at a different mobo
search for AI Suite II Patcher - Fix AI Suite II cannot be installed (check OS!)


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is that uninstaller the same one posted here: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20121115201319938&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+PRO&page=1&SLanguage=en-us ?


Yes, it's the exact same one. I uploaded it here because it was only available on 4shared when I got it (which required registration). But I see HHC made it easier to get it now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thanx man! Problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and rep!
> Yeah, as you I decided to just use the BIOS..pity cause it was kinda easy to alter in W7 rather then always restarting.
> 
> As for the 'not supported' issue, I even tried to install AI Suite II from the Driver dvd but even that didn't load. Turns out it's know by Asus. Funny thing is the 'fix' is located at a different mobo
> search for AI Suite II Patcher - Fix AI Suite II cannot be installed (check OS!)


Thanks for the rep







And yes it's a shame that it's as buggy as it is, I had mostly no issues with the version from the Gene-Z page except it would not play nice when it was active with HWMonitor (giving 65536 RPM fan speeds and incorrect temperatures).


----------



## mrrockwell

So did you get fan expert II to run without any issues with that pach?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> So did you get fan expert II to run without any issues with that pach?


yep but still I decided it to just use the bios settings anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> yep but still I decided it to just use the bios settings anyway.


Are the BIOS settings really enough to control the fans?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are the BIOS settings really enough to control the fans?


I use it to control the pump. I have all the fans on the case fan controller. Temps don't go higher than 45C on load (31-33C on idle).
No wait, also have an Enermax red led in the back that uses the bios but I have it on 90%; the led brightness is also controlled by the input.

I gotta say the pump stays quiet (20%) until it hits the 40C barrier, then it will go to 70%. If it will hit 75C it will go full blast but I haven't had that (and hope I'll never will)
It will probably have the same graph as in AI suite but you don't see that in the bios..maybe something for the next gen?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I use it to control the pump. I have all the fans on the case fan controller. Temps don't go higher than 45C on load (31-33C on idle).
> No wait, also have an Enermax red led in the back that uses the bios but I have it on 90%; the led brightness is also controlled by the input.
> 
> I gotta say the pump stays quiet (20%) until it hits the 40C barrier, then it will go to 70%. If it will hit 75C it will go full blast but I haven't had that (and hope I'll never will)
> It will probably have the same graph as in AI suite but you don't see that in the bios..maybe something for the next gen?


Oh ok. Is your pump that loud though that you would want to control it?


----------



## equinoxe3d

Oddly, even if Asus' fan control has been praised in reviews it's pretty much the only (minor) gripe I have with the Gene-Z : no voltage-control for the CPU fan and no possibility to go lower than 60% with the BIOS controls (you need to use AI Suite to get 40% minimum). Otherwise, the BIOS settings are pretty decent.

I prefer good BIOS controls as I don't really like having software to do something that can be done as well or better in BIOS (see: overclocking







). I'll probably just use the low-noise 3-pin adapters that came with my fans conjunction with the BIOS control to get the lower speed curve I want.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Is your pump that loud though that you would want to control it?


Nah, but on default setting it revved to quickly And that annoyed me.


----------



## rwpritchett

Speaking of AI Suite...

Has anyone here been able to get any version of AI Suite to install on the Maximus IV Gene-Z using Windows 8 x64?


----------



## AndrewCowley

Ok, so I've spent some time learning about how to use offset mode when overclocking. I now have my i5-2500k running at 4.2ghz with a max voltage of 1.232v under full load. Tried going lower (using increments of 0.025v) and I got BSOD's in Prime 95. My temperatures seem good, under 70C when in Prime95. Should I be satisfied?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley*
> 
> Ok, so I've spent some time learning about how to use offset mode when overclocking. I now have my i5-2500k running at 4.2ghz with a max voltage of 1.232v under full load. Tried going lower (using increments of 0.025v) and I got BSOD's in Prime 95. My temperatures seem good, under 70C when in Prime95. Should I be satisfied?


yes. I didn't tweak the voltage and have 1.304V @ 4.2GHz


----------



## MerkageTurk

666 page


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> 666 page


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 666 page


----------



## SortOfGrim

So I got the Core Voltage to 1.296V at load (4.2GHz) with a max temp of 49C. Before was 61C


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> So I got the Core Voltage to 1.296V at load (4.2GHz) with a max temp of 49C. Before was 61C


Max temp of 49C, wow that is low. Is that during a proper stress test like Prime95?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley*
> 
> Max temp of 49C, wow that is low. Is that during a proper stress test like Prime95?


First the small burn test by Intel (5, 10, 15, 20) later Prime95's torture test
room temp 19.5C

Doing a torture test

one core hit the 50C, still pleased.


----------



## Xes448

Hello Guys!

I'm at 4.3 with 2500k without any volt changes.

I have some question. Now I try to overclock my littleone. BUT I use win 8 64 bit and I don't get this new BSOD things. I can find many help about OC and BSOD for win 7 but not for win 8 if I miss something I just can see a "







" head and win try to repair it. That's good but I don't know the error code so I don't know what I should increase or decrease. If you know something about that or know a good guide page I would be really happy.

Regards

Xes


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'm at 4.3 with 2500k without any volt changes.
> 
> I have some question. Now I try to overclock my littleone. BUT I use win 8 64 bit and I don't get this new BSOD things. I can find many help about OC and BSOD for win 7 but not for win 8 if I miss something I just can see a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " head and win try to repair it. That's good but I don't know the error code so I don't know what I should increase or decrease. If you know something about that or know a good guide page I would be really happy.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Xes


Doesn't it have 'event viewer'?


----------



## Xes448

: /
Sorry I'm very new in w8. I find the event viewer but how should I use it? if I got a BSOD Can I check there the error number? How?
If you don't have time to tell me just send me a link that tell how should I check error codes (for OC ).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xes448*
> 
> : /
> Sorry I'm very new in w8. I find the event viewer but how should I use it? if I got a BSOD Can I check there the error number? How?
> If you don't have time to tell me just send me a link that tell how should I check error codes (for OC ).
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I'm so new with w8, I don't even have it








But google helped, event viewer W8 is same as w7. And BSOD are always 'Critical Errors' so that's what we look for on my pc.
First start event viewer (far left), click on the + next to Critical to see how many Event ID's you had (middle), double click on your Event ID (mine will be 41 for this example) (right)

Now in you can see the date &time, source, event-ID, Task Category and General/Detailed description
Then google the problem or ask here and we do it for you


















PS: click pic; view image (at least in FF)


----------



## AndrewCowley

Check your power settings in Wndows and make sure that PCI Express Link State Power Management is turned off. With it on I used to get BSOD's under Windows 7.


----------



## Xes448

Thank man!
I found it









Hello guys.

Im a beginner "overclocker" and now I try to reach a STABLE clock speed with my sandy 2500k.

My spec:
i5 2500k 3.3 -> high (i hope)
Noctua D14 cooler
Asus maximus gene-z gen3 motherboard (latest bios and chipset)
FSP gold 700w PSU
Kingston 128 gb SSD
Windows 8 64 bit
CMX8GX3M2A200C9 9-10-9-27 1.65 8gb I use 9-9-9-24 1.65 1866MHz stableww

I hope that's will be enough.

My target 4.7 under 70 C during gaming

Now I try to reach 4.6 stable.

My bios settings:
AI overclock tuner Manual
BCLK 100
Turbo ratio By all cores
CPU overvoltage Diabled
CPU volt 1.365
EPU power Disabled

Digi
VCORE PWM Extrame
MOS VOLT AUTO
VLLC 75%
VRAM Frequency Manual 350
Vcore pashe Cont Extrame
Vcore over Current 140%

I think I leaved every thing else on standard.

I use prime95 4 thread 1344-1344 1 cycle
Now is has running 22 mins ago. CPUZ says my voltage 1.368 and jump to 1.376 up and down.
Need to chage offset or?
If its BSOD then 124

Any good idea what i should adjust.

Thanks advance.

Xes


----------



## SortOfGrim

This helped me a lot
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I've currently got my it 2500k @ 4.6ghz and I FINALLY figured how to use that offset voltage after having the mobo for a year, thanks to that ROG article, so im now running at 1.336v at load with offset of -0.015. Gonna see how much lower I can go. I'm still using 0902 BIOS because it works and it stable and for me, if I BIOS aint broke, don't update it.

Still can't figure out how I can go to 4.7ghz and beyond because my G.Skill RAM only does 1600mhz native and I heard you don't wanna mess around with the back level clock apparently.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I've currently got my it 2500k @ 4.6ghz and I FINALLY figured how to use that offset voltage after having the mobo for a year, thanks to that ROG article, so im now running at 1.336v at load with offset of -0.015. Gonna see how much lower I can go. I'm still using 0902 BIOS because it works and it stable and for me, if I BIOS aint broke, don't update it.
> 
> Still can't figure out how I can go to 4.7ghz and beyond because my G.Skill RAM only does 1600mhz native and I heard you don't wanna mess around with the back level clock apparently.


Back level clock? You mean BCLK as in Base Clock, right?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Yeah, that lol


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Sad to see this thread is no longer as popular as it once was. Alot of time and effort went into this thanks to LA Fans. I've got a new Samsung 840 pro and thanks to this thread, I can find the new Intel drivers without spend half a damn day trying to find it through there horrid website layout.

RIP Gene-Z thread, we will miss you.........


----------



## 636_Castle

Will the 9.3.0.1026 chipset drivers work with the Gen3 board and a 2500k? That's what Driver Genius recommended, and that's the latest from the Intel site. But it only installed two things when I ran the setup for it. Usually it installs a bunch of things, along with some USB drivers. This time it only did a few HDD/AHCI drivers.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Sad to see this thread is no longer as popular as it once was. Alot of time and effort went into this thanks to LA Fans. I've got a new Samsung 840 pro and thanks to this thread, I can find the new Intel drivers without spend half a damn day trying to find it through there horrid website layout.
> 
> RIP Gene-Z thread, we will miss you.........


It's not DEAD ... but like anything NEWER, better, faster, cheaper come along and replace stuff ...

I won't be replacing this MoBo for a couple years, so I'll still be keeping it updated from time to time, but for the most part, once you've got everything running stable and set up like you want ... what more do you need this thread for until you run into a hiccup again ...

btw thanks for the kind words ... it was fun setting this page up


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> It's not DEAD ... but like anything NEWER, better, faster, cheaper come along and replace stuff ...
> 
> I won't be replacing this MoBo for a couple years, so I'll still be keeping it updated from time to time, but for the most part, once you've got everything running stable and set up like you want ... what more do you need this thread for until you run into a hiccup again ...
> 
> btw thanks for the kind words ... it was fun setting this page up










indeed dear Watson LAKF


----------



## matt406regal

Is it possible to run 4 fans for a h100 push pull off the the maximus. Dual cpu fan headers. Thanks Matt

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwpritchett

Yes, you could run 4 fans off the dual CPU headers on this board. You just need to make sure the splitters you get are 4-pin PWM on one leg and 3-pin on the other. Some splitters have 4-pin PWM on both legs and they cause the motherboard to get screwy RPM readings. I just recently purchased a PWM splitter that is the correct version:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=31755&zenid=9bf956e1f228a420b7c7ec74dd4e7658

Works great and has the correct wiring for dual PWM.


----------



## matt406regal

Thanks for the help. I'll put that on my parts needed list

Thanks again Matt


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> It's not DEAD ... but like anything NEWER, better, faster, cheaper come along and replace stuff ...
> 
> I won't be replacing this MoBo for a couple years, so I'll still be keeping it updated from time to time, but for the most part, once you've got everything running stable and set up like you want ... what more do you need this thread for until you run into a hiccup again ...
> 
> btw thanks for the kind words ... it was fun setting this page up


FYI King, the chipset INF driver link no longer works. Newer version is now out

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=816&DwnldID=20775&ProductFamily=Software+Products&ProductLine=Chipset+Software&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Chipset+Software+Installation+Utility&lang=eng

Also, the Intel gigabit link leads too a waaaay to big of a file with too many drivers. This is one is specifically for the Intel 82579v Gigabit NIC

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3299&DwnldID=18713&ProductFamily=Ethernet+Components&ProductLine=Ethernet+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82579+Gigabit+Ethernet+Controller&lang=eng

Here is also a link for a few versions of the ASmedia USB 3.0 driver along with a new one
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm

The onboard Intel 3000 video card links are also down, here are new, update version ones

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3319&DwnldID=22375&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Laptop+graphics+drivers&ProductProduct=2nd+Generation+Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A2+Processors+with+Intel%C2%AE+HD+Graphics+3000%2f2000&DownloadType=Drivers&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3319&DwnldID=22373&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Laptop+graphics+drivers&ProductProduct=2nd+Generation+Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A2+Processors+with+Intel%C2%AE+HD+Graphics+3000%2f2000&DownloadType=Drivers&lang=eng


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I can confirm the news drivers other then the onboard video are working properly with no issues cause I had to do an OS rebuild for my new 840 Pro and I run a 670 so my IGP is disabled


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks for those new links & updates *Binary Ecyrb* ... I'll try to update the Front Page this week


----------



## FightingChance

Someone may find this useful, I searched the thread and couldn't find any posts related to it (though the search terms are ambiguous.)

I just installed Windows 8 Pro. After a day of tweaking, I went to shut it down, and instead of shutting down my system restarted. After some research, I found that the new Hybrid Shutdown mode that keeps some amount of the kernel in hibernation was causing it. To turn it off, just follow the directions here: http://www.askvg.com/fix-windows-8-restart-and-shutdown-problems-by-disabling-hybrid-shutdown-feature/

I'm not sure if my BIOS revision or setting is causing it, or that I am using the UEFI boot method, or something else. But there you go.


----------



## RazorCaT

im having bsod error 9c lately....
ive OCed my i7-2600k to 5.0ghz..

help...


----------



## mrrockwell

Have you recently added some hdd or something connected via sata cable?


----------



## RazorCaT

just added 2x4gb gskills.... making it 4x4 thats 16gb total.....

0x9c says tweak qpi/vtt... (vccio) or probably needs more vcore


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Typically adding more sticks of RAM tends to make overclocking harder as it now has to contend with syncing 4 full channels of RAM vs just 2 as well as making sure the voltage stays high enough, or its been that way for some time in the past


----------



## RazorCaT

i'll try it again later this evening, i'll remove my 2x4gb sticks and do some re-runs....

the weather is hot here in the Philippines... whew!


----------



## dja2k

This might be a stupid question but has anyone recently sold their Maximus IV GENE-Z68? I was wondering what the value of resale for this type of board is at the moment. Thinking of upgrading to a Ivy Bridge CPU and z77 Board.

dja2k


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dja2k*
> 
> This might be a stupid question but has anyone recently sold their Maximus IV GENE-Z68? I was wondering what the value of resale for this type of board is at the moment. Thinking of upgrading to a Ivy Bridge CPU and z77 Board.
> 
> dja2k


I think you have to go to the appraisals forum in the Marketplace for that. Good Luck, they are great little boards !


----------



## kPATm

Hello. I just bought this board second hand for a rig I am building. Can anyone recommend me some good Ram to go with it. I am also going to throw in an i5 2500k can anyone recommend a good cooler that fits nicely on the board. Thanks very much


----------



## ivoryg37

Samsung 1600 ram should be pretty good. Also it depends on your case as well on what heats ink should be recommend


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kPATm*
> Can anyone recommend me some good Ram to go with it. I am also going to throw in an i5 2500k can anyone recommend a good cooler that fits nicely on the board. Thanks very much


*Guide on picking RAM for your Maximus IV GENE-Z,* Thanks to *LA_Kings_Fan * (I'd personally suggest the *G. SKILL* Ripjaws X's, or *CORSAIR* Vengeance either in *RED*)

As far as Heatsink Coolers go ...

*AIR* = http://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574 pretty much *whatever fits in your case* ... CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ /or EVO (Best bang for budget), *NOCTUA* , Prolimatech or Thermaltake are some of the better units.

*Factory Closed Loop Water* = http://www.newegg.com/Water-Liquid-Cooling/SubCategory/ID-575 whatever fits in your case / budget ... *CORSAIR*, CoolerMaster, Antec, or Thermaltake are the better units.

*Custom Closed Loop Water* = GO NUT$ !


----------



## kPATm

Can anyone recommend a good case to house this mobo along with GTX 460 Sli?


----------



## Mrrad

Hi,,,Im using a Fractal R3 case and an Antec kuhler 620 cooler


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kPATm*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good case to house this mobo along with GTX 460 Sli?


CM Storm Trooper (or Stryker)


----------



## mrrockwell

One question. After a mobo tray mod my mobo temp went up to 57 degrees. Is that acceptable?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> One question. After a mobo tray mod my mobo temp went up to 57 degrees. Is that acceptable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's a bit high. OC?
Did you remove the cpu cooler?


----------



## mrrockwell

It was around 30-40 with the same OC @5.0 and I did remove cpu cooler. I had to replace my h100 to h100i


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> It was around 30-40 with the same OC @5.0 and I did remove cpu cooler. I had to replace my h100 to h100i


I can presume you cleaned the thermal paste and applied new.
Check the screws of the cpu cooler to see if it's a tight fit.
Do the fans spin at same rpm? *I really need new glasses*

And what do you use to monitor the temp?


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I can presume you cleaned the thermal paste and applied new.
> Check the screws of the cpu cooler to see if it's a tight fit.
> Do the fans spin at same rpm?
> 
> And what do you use to monitor the temp?


I don't understand the logic. We are talking about motherboard temps. My cpu temp went down, to my amazement, 10 degrees down but motherboard temp went up. I'm sure it has something to do with plexi I put between mobo tray and mobo. I'm using ai suite to reed mobo temp. And also is that temp too high or is it acceptable?


----------



## Lutfij

Rockwell, what we're seeing here is that the previous mobo tray was made of metal(steel/aluminium) which via the help of the stand offs would conduct heat away from the mobo. With a Plexi mobo tray, you have the heat trapped around the places where heat is produced on the mobo - thus its being leeched to other components.

Solution;
have some fans blowing across the mobo or towards the gap between the mobo and the plexi mobo tray.

My opinion though


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> I don't understand the logic. We are talking about motherboard temps. My cpu temp went down, to my amazement, 10 degrees down but motherboard temp went up. I'm sure it has something to do with plexi I put between mobo tray and mobo. I'm using ai suite to reed mobo temp. And also is that temp too high or is it acceptable?


Woops, my bad. I have trouble reading..apparently. Not enough airflow?


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Rockwell, what we're seeing here is that the previous mobo tray was made of metal(steel/aluminium) which via the help of the stand offs would conduct heat away from the mobo. With a Plexi mobo tray, you have the heat trapped around the places where heat is produced on the mobo - thus its being leeched to other components.
> 
> Solution;
> have some fans blowing across the mobo or towards the gap between the mobo and the plexi mobo tray.
> 
> My opinion though


You are right sir


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Simple fix ....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple fix ....


Not this picture again


----------



## GOTFrog

anybody went with 2x 8GB fir ram and what kit di you guys use?


----------



## mrrockwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple fix ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My next case mod


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> anybody went with 2x 8GB fir ram and what kit di you guys use?


I used corsqir dominator platinum 8gb x2


----------



## Mrrad

I got a gtx570 and want to try the hd3000 from the i5 ,,, do I need to use the hdmi port off the mb for this and do I have to diable the 570 before the hd 3000 will work.. will a dvi to hdmi adaptor be needed to use it with my present dvi panel ? Thanks..


----------



## Mrrad

I just changed " initalate graphic adapor to igpu and now i cant see the bios on bootup... how can i get it back,, it goes into windows ok though ,, Im going to order an hdmi to dvi adaptor hopefull;y this will alow me to see the bios..


----------



## kPATm

I know the board is capable of SLI/Xfire but with the 2 PCIe lanes being so close is it really OK temp wise as Im planning on running 2 GTX 460s. Aslo will the top GPU be clear of my Cooler?

Cooler Master Hyper 612S
1x MSI GTX 460 Hawk
1x Gigabyte GTX 460


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Has anyone been successfully in installing a riser card for the PCI-E slot like for a sound card and running SLI on the mobo or am I just SOL?


----------



## GOTFrog

just wondering is it possible to use the second slot for GPU instead of the regular one. or will there be loss of performance?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

It will be limited to 8X PCI-E instead of PCI-E 16x, how that equates to real world difference will depend on a lot of factors.


----------



## GOTFrog

This board pisses me off, got the new ram new gpu and ssd. The thing boots with ram only. Put in the gpu gives corrupted corrupted bios files and error 55. Put in the old gpu same thing. Try again with no gpu boot to bios. I've reset, reseated everything. I've removed my d14 way too many times today.


----------



## rwpritchett

Error code 55 is for memory. Try booting with one stick.


----------



## GOTFrog

Now I'm getting: the data in EC or EC flash is corrupted

Does it even with my old ram


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Now I'm getting: the data in EC or EC flash is corrupted
> 
> Does it even with my old ram


clear cmos


----------



## GOTFrog

Done multiple times already, tried all of my ram 1 at a time in each slot. This board is about to fly through the window. Everytime I upgrade something I have problems. Too finicky for me. I'm going back to my old love Gigabyte.


----------



## SortOfGrim

maybe the bios chip is faulty, did you contact Asus?


----------



## GOTFrog

Going tto try and rma the thing and sell it. Just went back to my old love and bought a Gygabyte Z77x-ud5h. You can remove me from the club


----------



## chyde

Has anyone had a issue with your computer restarting after u shut it down. I've gone through everything in the BIOS and tried updating it with no success either.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Has anyone had a issue with your computer restarting after u shut it down. I've gone through everything in the BIOS and tried updating it with no success either.


I had that once when I used the power button on the board. Don't know why it did that though


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey, I've finally decided to have a go at overclocking my system. Here's the specs of my PC:

i7 2600K
Maximus IV Gene-Z (not Gen3)
G-Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 4GBx2 9-9-9-24-2N
Antec H2O 920 cooler
Corsair HX750 PSU
Asus GTX570 DCii
Samsung F3 500GB HDD
Bios update.

I've managed to overclock it to 4.3GHz at 1.280V and so far it appears to be stable although I still need to do an overnight stability test. It was stable after 2hrs of Prime95 on Blend mode.

AI overclock Tuner - Mannual
BCLK/PCIE frequency - 100.0
Turbo Ratio - All cores
Maximum turbo ratio setting - 43
I changed the DRAM timing to 9-9-9-24-2
CPU voltage - Manual
CPU manual voltage - 1.280v
I didn't change any other settings apart from the ones I mentioned above.

Here's a screenshot of my PC running OCCT and CPUZ: http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3906/occt1.png
As you can see the core temps are less than 70C. Even after running Prime95 for 2hrs the Max core temp I've gotten is 70C.
I tried CPU voltage of 1.275V but I got BSOD after about 20mins of Prime95 on Blend mode so I guess 1.280V is the stable voltage for my system.

My question is what setting should I use for the Load Line Calibration?
I currently have mine set on Auto.
The BIOS recommends to use 50% for my 4.3Ghz overclock. Asus forums seems to recommend to use 75%. Others say I should set it to extreme 100% setting all the time to prevent voltage droop. Then I read Intel says Vdroop is a good thing and protects the CPU from voltage spikes so I should leave it LLC off.

Can ye guys recommend me what is the best setting to set the LLC to?

Thanks.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I had that once when I used the power button on the board. Don't know why it did that though


After trying everything i replaced the boards battery and that seamed to fix it.


----------



## Mrrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> After trying everything i replaced the boards battery and that seamed to fix it.


I had this issue also but it's around 18 months ago and I forgot exactly what cured it.. There is some mention here in the middle of the page "http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/officia-l-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/5420" but after I upgraded to bios 0403 it seemed to go ... I got mine at 4.4 with offset mode ... I got screenshots saved of my bios if you want or if your stuck.....I guess I can send you them if you want ....


----------



## FightingChance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Has anyone had a issue with your computer restarting after u shut it down. I've gone through everything in the BIOS and tried updating it with no success either.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/officia-l-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6670#post_19271259


----------



## kevindd992002

If I'm not using the iGPU and Lucid Virtu on my board, what does Render Standby do? Do I need it enabled or disabled?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I'm not using the iGPU and Lucid Virtu on my board, what does Render Standby do? Do I need it enabled or disabled?


from Intel:
Intel®Graphics Render Standby Technology (Intel® GRST)

"The final power savings technology from Intel happens while the system is asleep. This is another technology where the voltage is adjusted down."

I have it enabled and haven't noticed any problem.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> from Intel:
> Intel®Graphics Render Standby Technology (Intel® GRST)
> 
> "The final power savings technology from Intel happens while the system is asleep. This is another technology where the voltage is adjusted down."
> 
> I have it enabled and haven't noticed any problem.


Doesn't t it become useless if you don't use the iGPU anyway?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Doesn't t it become useless if you don't use the iGPU anyway?


Probably.
I haven't tested some of the boards features, like igpu and LucidLogix. I think the Render Standby is standard on enabled... But it has been a long time since I seen the bios.


----------



## SortOfGrim

bump


----------



## kPATm

Hello. Im looking for some help on OCing my i5 3570k on my Gen-z/Gen3. Thanks


----------



## MerkageTurk

Which heat sink do you have?

If you are using stock cooling, than i suggest a mild overclock, however if you have an aftermarket cooler, use the 4.4/4.6 automatic tuner through the bios and from there do your torture tests if stable increase or decrease the Volts and the clocks


----------



## LaughingMan

Good day.

I have this motherboard and now it has a problem. I played bf3 last night the computer was ok, had my sleep then this morning it not going to bios. It would turn on less than a second then it will turn off. Already ruled out the psu. The power and reset buttons are lighting.

Thanks in advance. I would appreciate every help that i'll get.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaughingMan*
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I have this motherboard and now it has a problem. I played bf3 last night the computer was ok, had my sleep then this morning it not going to bios. It would turn on less than a second then it will turn off. Already ruled out the psu. The power and reset buttons are lighting.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I would appreciate every help that i'll get.


damn bro









I follow this list;
- recheck cables,
- check the debug leds & check q led (boot)
- recheck ram, try to use a single ram (boot)
or
it could be as simple as the cmos battery being dead.


----------



## LaughingMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> damn bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow this list;
> - recheck cables,
> - check the debug leds & check q led (boot)
> - recheck ram, try to use a single ram (boot)
> or
> it could be as simple as the cmos battery being dead.


Thanks for the help. I found the cause of the problem. It's the rasa's backplate that's causing it.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Does the Front Panel Audio connector (10-1 pin AAFP) use the same channel as the back (3.5mm jacks)?
So can I hook up 2 headphones and only use 1 at a time (without unplugging)?


----------



## KuuFA

No you can set it in realtek hd audio panel or something like that where it will play both simultaneously


----------



## azrael36

hey guys I just purchased the maximus iv gene-z gen 3 board from a fellow ocn member and am planning an awesome build in a white windowed define r4, any one care to share some the amazing goodness or pita moments that accompany this beautiful board? I also will need the disc and/or drivers for this work of art. if anyone has an .iso that would be amazing as this is going to be going in a totally new/bare ssd


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> hey guys I just purchased the maximus iv gene-z gen 3 board from a fellow ocn member and am planning an awesome build in a white windowed define r4, any one care to share some the amazing goodness or pita moments that accompany this beautiful board? I also will need the disc and/or drivers for this work of art. if anyone has an .iso that would be amazing as this is going to be going in a totally new/bare ssd


Congrats! Just download the drivers from Asus site or check the 1st page here


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys, been a while since I was in here, is the latest bios on the asus site good? Im getting a funny usb issue and hope its bios related before I do any further troubleshooting.

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

It's working! The front headphone (Sennheiser) is set as AC97, the rear 3.5mm for gaming and chatting (Corsair) and the optical output for music and gaming (Logitech).


----------



## lee-turbo

latest bios for mb used w 2600k?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lee-turbo*
> 
> latest bios for mb used w 2600k?


If that was for me yeah...Im gonna try it eventually since it hasnt been mentioned. I have been a little tied up and wanna make sure I take notes on my 4.8ghz overclock settings to dial it in quick on a new bios.


----------



## azrael36

I'm waiting on the PSU to come in and then will be installing and powering up the system with 2600k any particular bios I need? or just the latest bios? anyone better than the other?


----------



## azrael36

what do you rename the 3603 bios to? m4g,rom?


----------



## azrael36

please help, new build won't post maximus iv gene-z gen3
hi I need some help please, I was building a new rig and I am having some problems. When attempting to boot for the first time POST stops at F2, recovery process started. I am unsure how to proceed. there is no video output via igpu nor video card. components include: maximus iv gene-z gen3, i7 2600k, RAM, sapphire hd 7770, BR/dvd optical, bare SSD. I have been going through these forums to try and figure out what to do. I have downloaded the latest BIOS but I am unsure of how to rename the .ROM for the maximus iv gene-z gen3 with no video output I can't just rename it to whatever it is looking for. the other thing is that when I insert my usb drive, a san disk cruzer, with a little light to indicate activity, it doesn't light up in the ROG USB port or any of the other USB ports for that matter. someone please help, I've been fighting this thing all dang day


----------



## ChesterCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> When attempting to boot for the first time POST stops at F2, recovery process started. I am unsure how to proceed. there is no video output via igpu nor video card.


Confused

No video....but you "know" the post stopped at F2 ?

With no video.....how'd you know that ?


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChesterCat*
> 
> Confused
> 
> No video....but you "know" the post stopped at F2 ?
> 
> With no video.....how'd you know that ?


Umm yah no video, but I know that it stopped at F2 because the debug LEDs on the motherboard read F2


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> please help, new build won't post maximus iv gene-z gen3
> hi I need some help please, I was building a new rig and I am having some problems. When attempting to boot for the first time POST stops at F2, recovery process started. I am unsure how to proceed. there is no video output via igpu nor video card. components include: maximus iv gene-z gen3, i7 2600k, RAM, sapphire hd 7770, BR/dvd optical, bare SSD. I have been going through these forums to try and figure out what to do. I have downloaded the latest BIOS but I am unsure of how to rename the .ROM for the maximus iv gene-z gen3 with no video output I can't just rename it to whatever it is looking for. the other thing is that when I insert my usb drive, a scan disk cruzer, with a little light to indicate activity, it doesn't light up in the ROG USB port or any of the other USB ports for that matter. someone please help, I've been fighting this thing all dang day


1- Turn power off to the board and then remove the CPU. Clear CMOS, then replace the CPU and mount the cooler. insert single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU and then see if the board will POST.
2- check the onboard battery (could be empty), replace if necessary, perform step 1 again.

Why do you want to rename the .ROM? Just leave it as it is.


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 1- Turn power off to the board and then remove the CPU. Clear CMOS, then replace the CPU and mount the cooler. insert single memory module in the slot furthest from the CPU and then see if the board will POST.
> 2- check the onboard battery (could be empty), replace if necessary, perform step 1 again.
> 
> Why do you want to rename the .ROM? Just leave it as it is.


all research on the asus rog forums say to rename the bios


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> all research on the asus rog forums say to rename the bios


okay. Did you format the usb to fat32?


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> okay. Did you format the usb to fat32?


I did, renamed it according to asus' specs etc... no luck. talked with asus support earlier, they are going to rma the board, thanks for the help folks, wish me luck, I've heard/read some horror stories bout their rma service


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> I did, renamed it according to asus' specs etc... no luck. talked with asus support earlier, they are going to rma the board, thanks for the help folks, wish me luck, I've heard/read some horror stories bout their rma service


*Not if you use the ROG RMA guys ... the cheap Asus stuff yeah, but the ROG side is much better, I have the info on the Front Page,*


----------



## azrael36

i clickt he link for the new asus rog rma/support and it just takes me to the ROG forums, could you please post a direct link to the ROG guys rma? im stuck at work and cant really find it


----------



## azrael36

has anyone ever bought one of the replacement bios chips from ebay? how were the results?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> i clickt he link for the new asus rog rma/support and it just takes me to the ROG forums, could you please post a direct link to the ROG guys rma? im stuck at work and cant really find it


*Well ... looks like they changed it on me ... sorry about that, I guess the best bet would be to send off an email to the Asus ROG guys I've listed there ... I know Raja, Mason and Gary Keys have been helpful to others here and are local USA, West Coast area guys.*


----------



## azrael36

I talked to raja on the rog forums, doesn't sound very good really he said I could try n rma it, but... bleh


----------



## kPATm

"has anyone ever bought one of the replacement bios chips from ebay? how were the results?"

I bought one as I didnt have a Sandy bridge CPU to update for Ivy Bridge. No problems with it at all

Bought from seller

bios-master


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kPATm*
> 
> "has anyone ever bought one of the replacement bios chips from ebay? how were the results?"
> 
> I bought one as I didnt have a Sandy bridge CPU to update for Ivy Bridge. No problems with it at all
> 
> Bought from seller
> 
> bios-master


Thanks kPATm, I have ordered a BIOS Chip from Ebay It should be arriving today. I don't think that it will solve the problem as upon SUPER close inspection I found a pin that is almost totally burned away. I believe this was due to a faulty PSU, I honestly don't know how this happened







I went round and round with Cooler Master, maker of the PSU and Amazon, the retailer. Cooler Master blamed everything and everybody but their PSU. Amazon really stood up and did a lot to make the situation right, or as right as they could considering that they were just the retailer and not the manufacturer of the PSU. Amazon really went above and beyond on this matter IMO. They offered to compensate me for half the value of the maximus iv gene-z gen3 board and half the value of the i7 2600k. The offer stipulated that my amazon prime account would be credited with promotions in the amount of $304.99 as long as I was buying items that were SOLD by amazon. I was really amazed that they stood up and took responsibility like they did. I will be a LOYAL Amazon customer for EVER!


----------



## r3v07ut10n

Does anybody know the spacing off hand between the pcie slots?

I want to crossfire 7970's water cooled.


----------



## lee-turbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3v07ut10n*
> 
> Does anybody know the spacing off hand between the pcie slots?
> 
> I want to crossfire 7970's water cooled.


i use 1inch bitspower d plug

btw
really want to update my bios having issue

2600K with M4G
pls advice


----------



## lagittaja

If anyone hasn't tried, Fan Xpert 2 seems to work beautifully on the original Gene-Z.
Removed FanXpert, downloaded FanXpert2_V10015.zip from Softpedia and installed it. Now my fans adjust beautifully and I can have my fans stop completely if I wanted them to. Though CHA_FAN setting is still limited to around 45% minimum I can tick the auto stop so it stops the fan at determined point.
Very very very nice









Here's few screen http://imgur.com/BkMHZBc,TERYFnj,uUUlohU,FocLMuK
Sad that Gene-Z CPU_FAN/CPU_FAN OPT and CHA_FAN1&2&3 are grouped. If they weren't then this would be heaven








Like I can't use the fixed rpm mode for the CHA_FAN since FAN1 is 140mm intake max 900rpm and FAN2 is GT 1850rpm so the fan speed goes up and down up and down if I would set the fixed rpm mode to say 800rpm








And the CPU_FAN are Scythe 120mm adjustable PWM (low range 300ish rpm to 1300ish rpm max range 1000ish rpm to 1900rpm)

By the way. I'm stupid since I don't remember this but was it that I can control only PWM on CPU_FAN and on CHA_FAN I can control PWM 4pin and normal 3pin? Or was the CHA_FAN only normal 3pin voltage mode?
Because of the 900rpm 140mm fan, I can't control the CHA_FAN down to 40% on smart mode, it only goes down to 46%.. Time to change that fan lol. Been looking at Akasa Apache. niceish control range 600-1300rpm for both 140mm and 120mm so would make perfect replacement.. That is if I can PWM control them on the CHA_FAN slots..


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> If anyone hasn't tried, Fan Xpert 2 seems to work beautifully on the original Gene-Z.
> Removed FanXpert, downloaded FanXpert2_V10015.zip from Softpedia and installed it. Now my fans adjust beautifully and I can have my fans stop completely if I wanted them to. Though CHA_FAN setting is still limited to around 45% minimum I can tick the auto stop so it stops the fan at determined point.
> Very very very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's few screen http://imgur.com/BkMHZBc,TERYFnj,uUUlohU,FocLMuK
> Sad that Gene-Z CPU_FAN/CPU_FAN OPT and CHA_FAN1&2&3 are grouped. If they weren't then this would be heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I can't use the fixed rpm mode for the CHA_FAN since FAN1 is 140mm intake max 900rpm and FAN2 is GT 1850rpm so the fan speed goes up and down up and down if I would set the fixed rpm mode to say 800rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the CPU_FAN are Scythe 120mm adjustable PWM (low range 300ish rpm to 1300ish rpm max range 1000ish rpm to 1900rpm)


Do you have any network issues at startup since you installed it? I ask because I and SortOfGrim had some network issues due to the AsusFanControl service after installing AI Suite II on the Gene-Z.

It would be great if it works well now, but sadly in my case it's a bit late as I ended up ditching FanXpert completely (had some small issues with FanXpert 1 as well) and just using good old BIOS control. Still had to buy a PWM fan for my CPU heatsink (no 3-pin CPU fan control even with FanXpert) and use inline resistors on my case fans as the 60% minimum CHA_FAN limit from the BIOS was too high for my liking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> By the way. I'm stupid since I don't remember this but was it that I can control only PWM on CPU_FAN and on CHA_FAN I can control PWM 4pin and normal 3pin? Or was the CHA_FAN only normal 3pin voltage mode?
> Because of the 900rpm 140mm fan, I can't control the CHA_FAN down to 40% on smart mode, it only goes down to 46%.. Time to change that fan lol. Been looking at Akasa Apache. niceish control range 600-1300rpm for both 140mm and 120mm so would make perfect replacement.. That is if I can PWM control them on the CHA_FAN slots..


It's CPU_FAN that is PWM only (and CPU_FAN_OPT as well of course). As for CHA_FAN, not sure of that as I use 3-pin fans, but there's no reason control should not work on PWM (as a bonus, you will probably get a lower minimum speed if all your case fans are PWM).


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> Do you have any network issues at startup since you installed it? I ask because I and SortOfGrim had some network issues due to the AsusFanControl service after installing AI Suite II on the Gene-Z.
> 
> It would be great if it works well now, but sadly in my case it's a bit late as I ended up ditching FanXpert completely (had some small issues with FanXpert 1 as well) and just using good old BIOS control. Still had to buy a PWM fan for my CPU heatsink (no 3-pin CPU fan control even with FanXpert) and use inline resistors on my case fans as the 60% minimum CHA_FAN limit from the BIOS was too high for my liking.
> It's CPU_FAN that is PWM only (and CPU_FAN_OPT as well of course). As for CHA_FAN, not sure of that as I use 3-pin fans, but there's no reason control should not work on PWM (as a bonus, you will probably get a lower minimum speed if all your case fans are PWM).


Haven't had any issues, not with Fan Xpert 2 nor with the version 1 that is meant for Gene-Z. But I don't turn off my rig often. It often just idles and if I bother I'll put it to sleep, or to hibernate if I'm away for more than a day.
And I didn't install any of the other stuff from the MVG AISuite package, only the Fan Xpert 2, ASUS Update and ProbeII.

Like I said earlier, yeah I have to use my two case fans on the CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN OPT connections and my actual cpu cooler fan is connect to CHA_FAN along with the 140mm top exhaust.
And wonder how your fans are 60% minimum on CHA_FAN? I recall that it was 40% the limit with 20% being the limit for CPU_FAN?
Also I found the info I was looking for, CPU_FAN only works with PWM and CHA_FAN works with PWM and voltage adjusting (3pin)


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> And wonder how your fans are 60% minimum on CHA_FAN? I recall that it was 40% the limit with 20% being the limit for CPU_FAN?


The 60% is only in the BIOS, with FanXpert I could go down to 40%. As FanXpert 1 had no "smart" control or interesting features of FanXpert 2, I just ditched it and used the BIOS + resistors instead.


----------



## artins90

Guys I have a gene-z mounted in a crappy stike x one, my budget was quite limited when I built my rig so I picked a cheap case, now I would like to buy an hyper 212 evo to start overclocking my 2500k and the problem is that the cut in the back of the case is not wide enough, 2 of the plastic pins of the intel stock cooler are partially covered and there's about 4 - 5 mm clearance between the back of the mobo and the case, I don't know whether the back plate will fit and since I saw that many of you use a hyper 212 I decided to post here, could you kindly measure the distance from the back of the mobo to the end of the nuts?


----------



## lagittaja

Take the motherboard out and install the cooler. Put it back in. ??? profit.
The backplate will fit.


----------



## artins90

are you sure? the nuts look quite thick to me I'd really appreciate if someone who already has one installed could measure it, I haven't got many tools and If I had to cut a bigger hole in the case it would be a problem


----------



## lagittaja

Yes.
For reassurance? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/cooler_master_hyper_212_plus_review,4.html
It will fit, see those nuts are only as high as the actual backplate is (look at the backplate and where the nuts go, you'll then understand what I mean)
The cutout on the case is only there for easy access to the backplate. Doesn't have to do anything with whether or not a backplate will fit.


----------



## Abula

Its been really great having a Gene Z IV, I didnt feel the GENE V had much to offer vs IV, but the new GENE VI is approaching, in case some of you are interested, ASUS Z87 Motherboards Unveiled - Maximus VI Extreme, Maximus VI Hero, Z87 Sabertooth, Z87 Gryphon and More Pictured


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*


----------



## lagittaja

Looks great.
But I'll be sticking with my 3770K/Gene-Z/2x4Gb Samsung 30nm until 2015-2016 (Skylake)


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*Looks like ALL the SATA ports are now SATA III 6GB/s ... what else does the z87 chipset offer ? I don't see any PRESSING need to Upgrade ?







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*


----------



## lagittaja

More USB3.0, PCH 65nm->32nm, some kind of better power management and etcetera. Nothing major.
Can't really see any reason to go with Haswell if you're already Sandy/Ivy. Since there's no real increase in CPU performance. All Intel is focusing with Haswell is power and iGPU.
On the other hand for basic users and people who will buy new computer then Haswell will be very good.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'm still disappointed that they don't bring out a M-ITX board


----------



## lagittaja

Well they do have Z87I-Deluxe. Can't see a reason for ROG mITX board.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> *Looks like ALL the SATA ports are now SATA III 6GB/s ... what else does the z87 chipset offer ? I don't see any PRESSING need to Upgrade ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Performance wise might be very similar... but there are things that i do want, my Gene Z IV isnt the revised one with the PCIe 3.0, probably will be updating to GTX780 or TITAN if its too close in price, i also would like to Raid Samsung 840 pros (2 maybe 4), with my Z68 i would need to do the Orom modm (i think, and kinda dont really want to mess with it), with ivy you could normally with the trim command passing, im assuming with haswell will be also available. I really want Asus FanXpert2 (or 3 idk what it comes with), but mine only comes with 1, and i had to undervolt the frontal fan, i want to this via fanxpert with 3pin 180mm. Im also starting to do some editing, so this time going to go with 4770k for the hyperthreading, besides if the 3770k is like 5-10% faster than the 2600K, and the 4770K should be in the same line, i should get around 10-20% faster clock for clock than my 2500K, so there is some gains for me, not mayor but enough to make move, besides since when we need a reason, its just for the fun of it (im joking).

I really dont see broadwell too hot, its just going to be a Sandy/Ivy alike, so if you are not updating now might aswell wait for Skylake in 3 years, i just cant wait that long


----------



## artins90

Guys i saw that my GEN3's IME is still version 7 and I would like to update my bios since I run windows 8 which version works best with the 2500k? I heard that you need a cap conversion what is it? I've never heard of it before btw your bios updater's link on the first page is broken.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Hey guys i have a quick question. Will i be able to put 2 Asus Radeon 7970 DCII in crossfire on this motherboard? By looking at the pictures i think it won't fit cuz the gpu is a 3 slot card. What you guys think?


----------



## iRUSH

That will not work, sorry. The only dual GPUs solutions you can use our two slots blower style coolers


----------



## artins90

Guys I bought the hyper 212 evo OCed to 4.6 with 1.35V the weird thing is that now core 1 is cooler than the others while with the intel cooler they were all close  how are the temps? should I reseat it?


----------



## iRUSH

Pretty normal if you ask me. But heck, a re-seat would only take 5-10 minutes so why not. Just for piece of mind anyway.


----------



## dja2k

Does anyone know if DVD Drives work on the esata JMicron ports on the back of the Maximus IV GENE-Z68? Thanks!

dja2k


----------



## lagittaja

Can't see why not.

Also, any M4G-Z owner here running an Ivy Bridge CPU with high speed RAM? I see few people on the list with 2133 but anyone with 2400 or even higher?


----------



## Deep1923

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm still disappointed that they don't bring out a M-ITX board


http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2013/06/04/asus-maximux-vi-formula-and-impact-announce/1


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like my problems with my ram was that I had them in the black slots. Booting 2200CL11 was a pain in the dare I say where.
Moved my sticks to the red slots and whoop 2400CL11 boots without effort. Running now 2200-10-11-11-28-1T








At least now I know it wasn't my IMC or MB limiting these sticks. Well it was my MB but not in the way I though if you know.. I'll probably sell these Samsung's now and get something 2400 rated instead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deep1923*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2013/06/04/asus-maximux-vi-formula-and-impact-announce/1










finally!


----------



## ElMage

Guys, i made this account because i got the weirdest temps.
This is my 2500k at stock on my Maximus IV GeneZ cooled by a 212EVO
First thing that came to my mind was; the sensor is screwed up, but i had normal temps on the summer (around 40 on idle)
On Idle im reading 1 or 2 grades above ambient temp.
Is this normal or is my MB screwed up?
I checked the bottom of cooler with my hand and it felt at the same temperature that my hand was
If you think this temps may be normal, i'm going crazy on this chip OC lol

IMPORTANT NOTE: AMBIENT TEMP WAS 0°C OR BELOW.



Another Capture, room temp was going up (like 3°C) and so was my Multiplier (40x)



Also, and pardon me for asking this because i know it must be written somewhere in the post, but: Best BIOS? Im on 3402 atm

EDIT: Oh, forgot to add, i discard a failure on sensors because the HDD is also showing low temps, here a capture, at the right is our actual temperature and my room is usually at the same temp as the exterior


----------



## lagittaja

I can't see anything wrong with those.
And how could the motherboard have anything to do with a HDD's OWN sensor/probe/or whatever it is.
P.S. Try and see what Real Temp shows.


----------



## ElMage

That's how i discard a sensor failure, because other components are on low temps too.
Used HW Monitor, CoreTemp, RealTemp, UEFI, Razer Game Boost, AI Suite and all show same temps (or about the same)

So you think this is normal?







Someone gonna burn that chip. On Idle i got a 0°C reading 2 days ago lol


----------



## lagittaja

Idle is meaningless as well. It's the load that matters. What does your bios temp monitor page say?


----------



## ElMage

Shows the same temps as any other software


----------



## Erez

just updated my rig with some new cooling







(XSPC Raystorm RX240 D5)



My PC Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K ([email protected])
CPU Cooler: XSPC Raystorm RX240 D5
Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
RAM: G.SKILL 8GB Ripjaws 1600MHz DDR3
GPU: PNY XLR8 GTX 580
PSU: Corsair AX750
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB
Case: Fractal Design ARC mini
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64 bit
Mouse: Steelseries Diablo III
Mouse Pad: Steelseries QcK Heavy
Headset: Steelseries Diablo III
Speakers: Logitech Z-5500
Keyboard: Corsair K60
Monitor: BenQ XL2720T


----------



## iRUSH

Looks cool! Pun intended. How well is it cooling at 5ghz?


----------



## SortOfGrim

how much space do you have for the ram? I couldn't fit a bigger rad than 45mm


----------



## Erez

under load it's [email protected]
as for the ram, I'm not too sure, but I could check


----------



## tracingspirals

Hey guys, I'm doing a clean install of windows on a new SSD I got. I wanna know what would you guys say are the only essential drivers I should install for my system?
In my original build I installed most of the drivers on Asus's website for the motherboard but then found most of them to be useless. I wanna know if there's any benefit in downloading something like Asus AI suite or Asus PC diagnostics etc? I just found these things to take up hard drive and CPU space more than anything else last time so are these softwares/drivers useful in anyway??


----------



## iRUSH

Sata and ethernet. Download the rest via windows update. At least that has worked for me.


----------



## kokpa

Help!! Is my board dying? Asus maximus genez iv, nearly 2 years old. Cpu fan header doesnt show rpm in bios or asuite, now after 3days chs fan1 went black 0rmps for a 10min and so did motherboard temp reading. Suite showed 0deg and after restart it went back in normal. Then i triedmy h80fan to cpu fan header and nothing, fan works but no reading eather in bios or aisuite. Tried another chs fan(close to ram), no reading of rpm-fan works. It look like only the fan reading on cpu fan opt works where to noctuas are and chs fan at the bottom near power, reset, hdd plugin are is working.

Help please


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Help!! Is my board dying? Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z, nearly 2 years old. Cpu_fan header doesn't show rpm in bios or AI Suite, now after 3 days cha_fan1 went black 0rmps for a 10min and so did motherboard temp reading. Suite showed 0deg and after restart it went back in normal. Then I tried my H80 fan to cpu fan header and nothing, fan works but no reading either in bios or AI Suite. Tried another cha_fan2(close to ram), no reading of rpm-fan works. It look like only the fan reading on cpu_opt works where to Noctua are and cha_fan1 at the bottom near power, reset, hdd plugin are is working.
> 
> Help please


AI suite isn't the most reliable software. Do all fans spin when you boot up and run your OS? If so, it's an error made by AI Suite (simply delete it). If fans don't spin then it's a mobo issue.


----------



## trailer park boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> AI suite isn't the most reliable software. Do all fans spin when you boot up and run your OS? If so, it's an error made by AI Suite (simply delete it). If fans don't spin then it's a mobo issue.


I have also gotten false warnings on my z77 and CH-V 990,,,using AI suite II,,,especially when I have cpuid hardware monitor installed,,all kinds of warnings,,no voltage warnings for NB,,RAM,,,fans at 0 rpm

if the fans are spinning and spinning faster with heat then its probably Ai suite II


----------



## kokpa

Problem is that in the bios monitor is the same picture not just aisuite or cpuid hardwere monitor


----------



## trailer park boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Problem is that in the bios monitor is the same picture not just aisuite or cpuid hardwere monitor


o ok I missed that part sorry,,there not set to ignore in the bios ,,,fan speed monitor,,sorry dumn question


----------



## kokpa

No there isn't. I just don't know what to do, I thougt this computer will serve me at least 3years or i would just chanchgwle the gpu. Could be something wrong with power supply which is the oldest compoment? Corsair vx550 is now 6year old. My system is not overclocked. My motherboard temp. Hit 45deg other day.


----------



## Necrodox

Is anyone familiar with an issue regarding USB 3.0's locking up the system when updating/uninstalling or using them? I just recently started having problems (out of no where) with my USB 3.0s.

I was streaming a game with my Black Magic Intensity Shuttle when it gave me a BSOD error which referred to some KMODE EXCEPTION not met. I tried looking around for the problem but nothing, I then rebooted when went on and I got another error which was Black Magic USB 3.0 driver not verified or something?

Now everytime I plug in my Intensity through a USB 3.0 port it makes the device installation noise and then completely locks up my computer and I need to hard reset it. If I try and update the USB 3.0 drivers, it locks up again. If I try and uninstall my USB 3.0 drivers it locks up. This is so frustrating, what can I do to fix this?

Thanks in advance, oh and I'm running Windows 8 64-bit.


----------



## trailer park boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> No there isn't. I just don't know what to do, I thougt this computer will serve me at least 3years or i would just chanchgwle the gpu. Could be something wrong with power supply which is the oldest compoment? Corsair vx550 is now 6year old. My system is not overclocked. My motherboard temp. Hit 45deg other day.


ya could be PSU,,,,all I can say is start trying every component on a different rig,,,try a different psu,,,I,m wondering if its a corrupt bios issue???,,,,,I have never had that problem so I guess I,m not much help sorry


----------



## SortOfGrim

evolution of the case, still the same mobo!

so much space

even more space!


downsizing

Cooler Master HAF XB, still plenty of room left. Will watercool soon


----------



## 66racer

Heh heh nice. Yeah my mobo has seen a few cpu/gpu/case arrangements. Its a great mobo thats for sure.


----------



## gene-z

I'm planning on upgrading my bios. I currently have z68 with bios 0208 from 5/25/2011.

Is there anything I should know beforehand, special preparations, or specific bios versions I should avoid or specifically upgrade to? I just upgraded to 8.1.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading my bios. I currently have z68 with bios 0208 from 5/25/2011.
> 
> Is there anything I should know beforehand, special preparations, or specific bios versions I should avoid or specifically upgrade to? I just upgraded to 8.1.


You will be fine, I personally upgrade my bios by putting it on a usb flash and installing it manually while in the bios screens since I think there were some methods to update while in windows.

If your running an overclock, write down your settings. After you update just check settings at least on memory to make sure all looks right and your done. Hitting the load optimized settings covers it all usually. But I ALWAYS check memory lol


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> You will be fine, I personally upgrade my bios by putting it on a usb flash and installing it manually while in the bios screens since I think there were some methods to update while in windows.
> 
> If your running an overclock, write down your settings. After you update just check settings at least on memory to make sure all looks right and your done. Hitting the load optimized settings covers it all usually. But I ALWAYS check memory lol


What about this thing I keep seeing about updating the caps?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> What about this thing I keep seeing about updating the caps?


Updating the caps?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Updating the caps?


Yes, this - http://rog.asus.com/150122012/country/rog-hq/video-guide-cap-converter-bios-update/

I don't want this to happen - http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?25930-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Gen3-Bios-Updated-Results-in-No-Post


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yes, this - http://rog.asus.com/150122012/country/rog-hq/video-guide-cap-converter-bios-update/
> 
> I don't want this to happen - http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?25930-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Gen3-Bios-Updated-Results-in-No-Post


I am on 3603 currently and did not need to do that. While I am on win7 64bit, I did load up win8 RC back before launch and didnt have issues. I am pushing a healthy 24/7 oc of 4.8ghz too so things are stable.

It seems like that is only needed if they switch the bios file to a ".cap" extension, and since the bios files are still ".rom" for the gene-z I dont think you will have issues either.

I hope that helps but if your still uncertain try getting a response from that member in the ROG forums. If I were you I wouldnt worry though for the above stated reason.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I am on 3603 currently and did not need to do that. While I am on win7 64bit, I did load up win8 RC back before launch and didnt have issues. I am pushing a healthy 24/7 oc of 4.8ghz too so things are stable.
> 
> It seems like that is only needed if they switch the bios file to a ".cap" extension, and since the bios files are still ".rom" for the gene-z I dont think you will have issues either.
> 
> I hope that helps but if your still uncertain try getting a response from that member in the ROG forums. If I were you I wouldnt worry though for the above stated reason.


Thanks for your time and help.

I ended up coming across this article that explains exactly which version you should be using based off your current bios version - http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=CCBF53F7-9084-B397-C729-7C5579704573&t=2

It's astonishing this article isn't linked on the actual bios download page, as apparently using the wrong one can brick your board.

Maybe it can help someone googling or searching in the future.

0208, bios update upgrade, cap update upgrade, gene-z genez


----------



## 66racer

Just remember we are on a maximus gene-z not rampage gene-z

There isnt a .cap bios linked in our bios download page unless I am missing something


----------



## s74r1

Solid board, been through a few upgrades. Haswell's not quite tempting enough yet to fork over the cash.

It seems Asus has kinda stopped updating it though. Much newer drivers from Intel and Realtek, etc. Also you can get an updated AI Suite II from the Maximus V Gene page which installs fine on the Maximus IV Gene-Z. (If you're using Win 8.1, install the Win 8 one, then install the Win 8.1 update update (yes the update to Asus update). Kind of disappointed the case fan in Fan Xpert doesn't go below 50% though, IIRC it used to go as low as 40% or more but at least it's officially compatible with Win8/8.1

My latest shots of my M4-Gene-Z rig, still chugging along.


----------



## 66racer

Nice, I finally gave in on the red theme, still loving the gene-z and still pushes the 2700k to 4.8ghz.

Lian li t60b gene-z


----------



## SortOfGrim

wow, after years of service I had my first mem error today, it seems the last mem slot (B2) finally gave way. Oh well, still 3 left
edit: pic of new-ish setup











The M4Gz lives on!


----------



## Tetsuo

I haven't posted in almost a year. I still have my Maximus IV GENE-Z68(Gen3) that I bought used. Works great, overclocked to like 4.8 on air.. Good enough haven't done any updates on mobo or anything... 2600K still going as well.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

LIKEWISE ... all going well with my MAX Gene Z-68, only issue I have is a conflict with a driver or something in TEAMSPEAK 3 not wanting to work while I play COD4.
I've posted on TS's Forums and other places, but no one seems to have any answer other than telling me yeah must be a driver conflict between software and either the
sound card on MoBo, the VideoCard (sapphire Toxic 6950) or the NIC network interface ? I wish I could figure this out without it being such a major undertaking, I've
tried updates and uninstalling - reinstalling, but no fix as of yet, lived with it being an issue over a year, I'll just accept it can't work I guess ...

because otherwise I still love this little rig







.... *Happy Holidays to all the MAX Gene Z-68 Owners*


----------



## Tetsuo

exactly..


----------



## p3lim

So I've been dusting off this board again, and I'm currently collecting drivers for Windows 8.1.
The only thing I've found so far that is not a year++ outdated is LAN & Audio drivers.
Latest BIOS I could find was 3603, which seems to work fine.

Would still like to get atleast chipset, and it seems like none of the utilities are getting an update.

Here's what I've found in case anyone comes looking for the same:

Intel 82579G Driver v18.7 https://downloadcenter.intel.com/...
Realtek R2.73 v6.0.1.7083 http://realtek.com.tw/...

Merry christmas


----------



## rwpritchett

Hey Maximus IV Gene-Z owners,

I have a question for you.

I still have my pre-Gen3 Gene-Z with an i7-2700k running at a mild 4.4Ghz OC as my main PC. It still does everything I want and does it well. For Christmas, I was gifted a brand spanking new Maximus *VI* Gene motherboard. Now, I wasn't planning on doing an upgrade for the time being, but now I'm conflicted. From what I've read, Haswell doesn't OC well due to the TIM used under the heatspreader. Some people start approaching thermal limits at only 4.2GHz with an i7-4770k. If I get any 1150 CPU in the near future, it would have to be the 4770k since any i5 or less would be a downgrade from my 2700k. The 4770k IPC improvements make it faster than my 2700k clock-for-clock but my 2700k can most likely OC higher which might make up the difference.

It appears there are 3 options:

_1) Return the new 1150 motherboard and pocket the money or get something else (and disappoint the gifter)
2) Sell off my 1155 CPU and motherboard to fund the purchase of an i7-4770k and hope it can OC. Yes, I've read about delidding... not sure if that is something I would do.
3) Hold on to the new motherboard and save it for either a Haswell refresh or the next 1150 "tick" cycle if compatible (Broadwell?) to make the updgrade more worthwhile._

*So fellas, what would you do in this situation?*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Hey Maximus IV Gene-Z owners,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you.
> 
> I still have my pre-Gen3 Gene-Z with an i7-2700k running at a mild 4.4Ghz OC as my main PC. It still does everything I want and does it well. For Christmas, I was gifted a brand spanking new Maximus *VI* Gene motherboard. Now, I wasn't planning on doing an upgrade for the time being, but now I'm conflicted. From what I've read, Haswell doesn't OC well due to the TIM used under the heatspreader. Some people start approaching thermal limits at only 4.2GHz with an i7-4770k. If I get any 1150 CPU in the near future, it would have to be the 4770k since any i5 or less would be a downgrade from my 2700k. The 4770k IPC improvements make it faster than my 2700k clock-for-clock but my 2700k can most likely OC higher which might make up the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears there are 3 options:
> 
> _1) Return the new 1150 motherboard and pocket the money or get something else (and disappoint the gifter)
> 2) Sell off my 1155 CPU and motherboard to fund the purchase of an i7-4770k and hope it can OC. Yes, I've read about delidding... not sure if that is something I would do.
> 3) Hold on to the new motherboard and save it for either a Haswell refresh or the next 1150 "tick" cycle if compatible (Broadwell?) to make the updgrade more worthwhile._
> 
> *So fellas, what would you do in this situation?*


*Number 3, rwpritchett*
free is always good, maybe later down the line you can pick-up a cheap delidded cpu..


----------



## rwpritchett

Are there any new Haswell's coming? Maybe an i7-4780k?


----------



## SortOfGrim

according to legitreviews: "..Haswell Refresh taking place in the first half of 2014"


----------



## rwpritchett

According to this site, the refresh doesn't include any k-series CPU's though.









Why no i7-4790k Intel???


----------



## p3lim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Hey Maximus
> ..Snip..
> 
> It appears there are 3 options:
> 
> _1) Return the new 1150 motherboard and pocket the money or get something else (and disappoint the gifter)
> 2) Sell off my 1155 CPU and motherboard to fund the purchase of an i7-4770k and hope it can OC. Yes, I've read about delidding... not sure if that is something I would do.
> 3) Hold on to the new motherboard and save it for either a Haswell refresh or the next 1150 "tick" cycle if compatible (Broadwell?) to make the updgrade more worthwhile._
> 
> *So fellas, what would you do in this situation?*


*Option 1*, by the time a new tick (or tock at the very least), new motherboards will be out for the same price.


----------



## rwpritchett

This new motherboard was supposed to be my "big" present for Xmas... I'd hate to disappoint the person who gave it to me. Anyone want to make a case for Option 2? What if I was able to find a used 4770k for around $250? I'd also get PCIe v.3, more SATA 6Gb/s ports, and boot to UEFI with the upgrade.

If I got a cheap enough 4770k, I might be more tempted to delid.


----------



## SortOfGrim

keep both...keep both

edit: I can see a another build in the future


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> keep both...keep both
> 
> edit: I can see a another build in the future


I was thinking of building another system but the only thing I'm planning is an HTPC. It would be a damn shame to put a Celeron on an ROG Z87 board. I might get strung up for that around here.


----------



## Spectrus77

What is the best overclocking bios for asus maximus that gene-z no gen-3? Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> What is the best overclocking bios for asus maximus that gene-z no gen-3? Thanks


I'm still on Versie 0902 and I clock 4.5GHz since 01 Oct 2011


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'm still on Versie 0902 and I clock 4.5GHz since 01 Oct 2011


Thanks, post your uefi config, please?

Im a new user from maximus gene z, thanks very much.


----------



## SortOfGrim

OC settings depends on memory and cpu.
What cpu and mem you got?


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> OC settings depends on memory and cpu.
> What cpu and mem you got?


2500k and corsair platinum 1866.

Thanks


----------



## SortOfGrim

And what is your goal OC?

Also fill out the 'Create a new rig' on the bottom of your profile page, and add it in your sig. This makes it easier to see ur hardware.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> And what is your goal OC?
> 
> Also fill out the 'Create a new rig' on the bottom of your profile page, and add it in your sig. This makes it easier to see ur hardware.


Thanks man.

I just wanted to know about the parameters of this asus because I come from a asrock Extreme4 gen3 where I had my 2500k to 4.5GHz with 1.25v, for the Maximus with the 4.5GHz with v 1.28v. Would be to know the main parameters the same as it has many who do not know what it is.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I made a few snapshots:






if you want more, let me know


----------



## lightsout

Forgot about this club. My board stopped working recently. Giving the error 55 on the led thing. Did dome googling seems like it could be an issue with pins in the socket. A couple of them look suspect. Anyone have any more info on this code or dealt with it?

Don't know if I should bother rma as they may just refuse it. Pins looked like they may have had some tim on them or burnt idk. Its just a couple and hard to tell.


----------



## Spectrus77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> if you want more, let me know


SortOfGrim friend, thank you for your help. I got a better result than the Asrock, follows the print.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/4mnj.jpg/


----------



## SortOfGrim




----------



## iBored

Hi guys!
I've got a question. I'm currently running a 780 off the first slot and will be getting a xonar essence soon.
I'm doing a build with a reverse matx setup, and I really wanna have my graphic card visible on top of the sound card.



Is it optimal???


----------



## SortOfGrim

it's isn't a problem. I currently use a reversed mobo too, soundcard under the gpu.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I've got a question. I'm currently running a 780 off the first slot and will be getting a xonar essence soon.
> I'm doing a build with a reverse matx setup, and I really wanna have my graphic card visible on top of the sound card.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it optimal???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> it's isn't a problem. I currently use a reversed mobo too, soundcard under the gpu.


Its going to run at x8 though I believe. Just an FYI.


----------



## iBored

How much will the performance differ from being in a 16x and 8x slot?


----------



## SortOfGrim

not much (old review)


----------



## lightsout

No not much but just something to consider.


----------



## SortOfGrim

still better to put the sound card in the black pci-e slot


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> still better to put the sound card in the black pci-e slot


I agree.My maximus is sitting in a box dead. Top pcie slot was running at x4 and then I got the error code 55, wouldn't boot. Anyone know the fastest way to get an RMA going with asus. I think in the past I called them as submitting a ticket could take weeks. Now to try and find the number...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree.My maximus is sitting in a box dead. Top pcie slot was running at x4 and then I got the error code 55, wouldn't boot. Anyone know the fastest way to get an RMA going with asus. I think in the past I called them as submitting a ticket could take weeks. Now to try and find the number...


Might be dated now, but I had most of that info on the 1st Post ... most important thing though ... go through the Asus ROG guys, NOT the plain jane asus RMA route !

THE ROG guys will make sure you get taken care of, while asus customer service has been reportedly lacking, the ROG side of Asus has NONE BETTER.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I agree.My maximus is sitting in a box dead. Top pcie slot was running at x4 and then I got the error code 55, wouldn't boot. Anyone know the fastest way to get an RMA going with asus. I think in the past I called them as submitting a ticket could take weeks. Now to try and find the number...
> 
> 
> 
> Might be dated now, but I had most of that info on the 1st Post ... most important thing though ... go through the Asus ROG guys, NOT the plain jane asus RMA route !
> 
> THE ROG guys will make sure you get taken care of, while asus customer service has been reportedly lacking, the ROG side of Asus has NONE BETTER.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bro haven't checked out the OP in a while. Will do.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Hey Maximus IV Gene-Z owners,
> 
> I have a question for you.
> 
> I still have my pre-Gen3 Gene-Z with an i7-2700k running at a mild 4.4Ghz OC as my main PC. It still does everything I want and does it well. For Christmas, I was gifted a brand spanking new Maximus *VI* Gene motherboard. Now, I wasn't planning on doing an upgrade for the time being, but now I'm conflicted. From what I've read, Haswell doesn't OC well due to the TIM used under the heatspreader. Some people start approaching thermal limits at only 4.2GHz with an i7-4770k. If I get any 1150 CPU in the near future, it would have to be the 4770k since any i5 or less would be a downgrade from my 2700k. The 4770k IPC improvements make it faster than my 2700k clock-for-clock but my 2700k can most likely OC higher which might make up the difference.
> 
> It appears there are 3 options:
> 
> _1) Return the new 1150 motherboard and pocket the money or get something else (and disappoint the gifter)
> 2) Sell off my 1155 CPU and motherboard to fund the purchase of an i7-4770k and hope it can OC. Yes, I've read about delidding... not sure if that is something I would do.
> 3) Hold on to the new motherboard and save it for either a Haswell refresh or the next 1150 "tick" cycle if compatible (Broadwell?) to make the updgrade more worthwhile._
> 
> *So fellas, what would you do in this situation?*


Well, I found someone locally that swapped me a factory sealed i7-4770k for my i7-2700k+Gene-Z. No out-of-pocket-expense for me for the upgrade, so I'm happy with that. Thanks for the advice over the years fellas, I guess I'm out of the club now.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Well, I found someone locally that swapped me a factory sealed i7-4770k for my i7-2700k+Gene-Z. No out-of-pocket-expense for me for the upgrade, so I'm happy with that. Thanks for the advice over the years fellas, I guess I'm out of the club now.


Sorry to see you go, happy hunting on the new Haswell OC!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett*
> 
> Well, I found someone locally that swapped me a factory sealed i7-4770k for my i7-2700k+Gene-Z. No out-of-pocket-expense for me for the upgrade, so I'm happy with that. Thanks for the advice over the years fellas, I guess I'm out of the club now.


Good luck with the oc. I have thought about trying haswel but my 2700k is at 4.8ghz so I need a decent overclocker.


----------



## Spidee

good day!!!

i was wondering what is this "pci device" under the other devices in my device manager.
thank you


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spidee*
> 
> good day!!!
> 
> i was wondering what is this "pci device" under the other devices in my device manager.
> thank you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


right click the item, click on *Properties*, go to the *Details* tab, click on the *Property* drop down menu and go to *Hardware Ids*, right click and copy or ctrl+c (copy) the second item on the list (mostly starting with PCI\VEN_) and google it. Repeat process with first if no results shown.

PS: ONLY download the drivers from the manufacturers (ASUS, Intel, AMD, etc). This is only to identify the hardware

example:

right click + copy or select item and press ctrl+c
Result:


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Currently running SLI 670's on this board but the slots are so close together that the top one is starved of air.

Don't want to swap motherboards because I love this one so was looking for a way to improve airflow.

Only thing I can think of doing (that is cheap) is to use a PCI-E riser cable and drop it down a few slots so the top of the card is flush with the bottom of the motherboard (giving me a 3 slot gap between them) but I'm not sure if I will have enough room for the cable between the motherboard tray and the graphics card.

Has anyone tried this?

I know people use risers for mining but the normally have a custom case so the cards are far away from the motherboard and not sitting at the same level as it normally would.


----------



## SortOfGrim

riser will work just fine, that or water cool them


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

OK thanks. I'm just worried that I won't be able to fit it in using the normal mounting method (thumbscrews)


----------



## SortOfGrim

you could modify the vertical slot and place the gpu there.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I'll order one anyway and have a tinker with it. Thanks.


----------



## Spidee

[/QUOTE]
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Spidee View Post
> 
> good day!!!
> 
> i was wondering what is this "pci device" under the other devices in my device manager.
> thank you
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> right click the item, click on Properties, go to the Details tab, click on the Property drop down menu and go to Hardware Ids, right click and copy or ctrl+c (copy) the second item on the list (mostly starting with PCI\VEN_) and google it. Repeat process with first if no results shown.
> 
> PS: ONLY download the drivers from the manufacturers (ASUS, Intel, AMD, etc). This is only to identify the hardware
> 
> example:
> 
> right click + copy or select item and press ctrl+c
> Result:


good day!!!
thank you for the reply SortOfGrim

but i only got this
results
google results only has 1 result "PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000"




Thanks for the help.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spidee*
> 
> good day!!!
> thank you for the reply SortOfGrim
> 
> but i only got this
> results
> google results only has 1 result "PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.


PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000
PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0
PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&CC_FF0000
PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&CC_FF00

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4170#post_19104005 ??
Quote:


> The Lucid Hydra chip functions as a load balancer in between two GPUs. Load balancing requires some sort of computational power, and as such the Hyrda chip includes a RISC core (300MHz if I am correct) based on the Tensilica Diamond architecture. That core comes with with 64K of instruction memory and 32K of data memory, both on-chip. We learned that there are three versions of the Hydra 200 available. The only real difference between the chips are the number of PCIe lanes.
> 
> As such the low-end chip has just one x8 connection to the CPU/PCIe controller and two x8 connections to GPUs. Then the midrange LT22102 has a x16 connection to the CPU and two x16 connections for GPUs


.

Don't think Maximus has that (?) so could it be Lucid Virtu Software V1.2.108.18765 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit. ?

DOH! "a chip on my HIS 6970" that allows lucid hydra..

The HIS R6970 ICEQ MIX uses the LT22102 silicon.(that supports Lucid Hydra)

Do you by any chance have that GPU?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
> PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&SUBSYS_00000000
> PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&REV_00
> *PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0* <-my google search (sog)
> PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&CC_FF0000
> PCI\VEN_1FC8&DEV_0BC0&CC_FF00
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4170#post_19104005 ??
> 
> Don't think Maximus has that (?) so could it be Lucid Virtu Software V1.2.108.18765 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit. ?
> 
> DOH! "a chip on my HIS 6970" that allows lucid hydra..
> 
> The HIS R6970 ICEQ MIX uses the LT22102 silicon.(that supports Lucid Hydra)
> 
> Do you by any chance have that GPU?










yep, it's the Lucid Virtu Software. Also has to do with Hydra or Hydra 200


----------



## Spidee

good day
thank you for the fast response.
i installed the lucid virtu software but still the "PCI device" was still there.

I do have the His 6970 iceq MIX. I never thought that gigabyte has the same issues with that card. My bad that i ignored that single link.

i do have catalyst in my system. so, what should i do to fully utilize that technology.

thank you.


----------



## SortOfGrim

You should turn the lucid virtu feature off if you don't use it, somewhere in the Bios.

edit: it's under Advanced -> System Agent Configuration -> iGPU Multi-monitor


----------



## Spidee

noted sir. thank you so much


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Update on my pci-e riser question:

Just installed my pci-e riser. Had to fabricate a spacer because the cable was stopping the gpu from being able to be screwed into rear i/o, like a normal gpu.

I have turned off the side fan and have both gpus at 100%.

It's so much quieter now and I haven't seen either gpu go over 60 degrees yet.

Best £15 I've ever spent.


----------



## SortOfGrim

picture please!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Sorry been busy.

Excuse the dust. Cleaned it since this was taken.




The spacer was made from 2 of the long screws that came with my old H100 and 4 of the black spacers that came with my old Noctua D14.

Had to prop the end of the bottom card up though or else it sags and touches the psu.

Also ordered a 120mm SLI cable but it's not pictured.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Sorry been busy.
> 
> Excuse the dust. Cleaned it since this was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spacer was made from 2 of the long screws that came with my old H100 and 4 of the black spacers that came with my old Noctua D14.
> 
> Had to prop the end of the bottom card up though or else it sags and touches the psu.
> 
> Also ordered a 120mm SLI cable but it's not pictured.


excused







And looking good!








Is that the x8 pci-e extender cable?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Thanks. It's a x16 riser but it's running at x8 due to the motherboard.

Need to make the riser look better though.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone using the mb spdif as sound source? is it good?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Thanks. It's a x16 riser but it's running at x8 due to the motherboard.
> 
> Need to make the riser look better though.


paint it black!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone using the mb spdif as sound source? is it good?


yes. I hooked it up to my Z-5500, in DTS mode.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Thanks. It's a x16 riser but it's running at x8 due to the motherboard.
> 
> Need to make the riser look better though.


can u link to the new sli bridge (longer ) ? thanks...


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> can u link to the new sli bridge (longer ) ? thanks...


Yeah of course.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321312332037

Was expecting a normal 120mm one but received a ROG one. Nice.


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Yeah of course.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321312332037
> 
> Was expecting a normal 120mm one but received a ROG one. Nice.


thx.. found 11cm (110mm) asus sli bridge here


----------



## mistermagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> LIKEWISE ... all going well with my MAX Gene Z-68, only issue I have is a conflict with a driver or something in TEAMSPEAK 3 not wanting to work while I play COD4.
> I've posted on TS's Forums and other places, but no one seems to have any answer other than telling me yeah must be a driver conflict between software and either the
> sound card on MoBo, the VideoCard (sapphire Toxic 6950) or the NIC network interface ? I wish I could figure this out without it being such a major undertaking, I've
> tried updates and uninstalling - reinstalling, but no fix as of yet, lived with it being an issue over a year, I'll just accept it can't work I guess ...
> 
> because otherwise I still love this little rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... *Happy Holidays to all the MAX Gene Z-68 Owners*


Can you update the OP to the most current drivers and bios info etc? some of the links to the drivers go to dead links, and the bio info is outdated too. most recent is 3603 or something. although the most recent bios is the easies thing to find on my own, the other stuff isn't


----------



## SortOfGrim

Asus has recently (last year) updated the site, and changed the links. It is a bit faster now!
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_GENEZ/#support

edit: nevermind


----------



## mistermagic

yeah, the ones on the asus site are back from like 2011/2012. theres newer, more update drivers in other places. but a bunch of the links to those in the op are dead or outdated now.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistermagic*
> 
> yeah, the ones on the asus site are back from like 2011/2012. theres newer, more update drivers in other places. but a bunch of the links to those in the op are dead or outdated now.


The mobo is 2 gen back. For best compatibility stick with the manufacturers websites. Don't download drivers from non-manufacturer sources.

edit: Intel has automatic driver update tool: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> The mobo is 2 gen back. For best compatibility stick with the manufacturers websites. Don't download drivers from non-manufacturer sources.
> 
> edit: Intel has automatic driver update tool: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect


Asus doesn't care enough to test and update new drivers on old boards... the newer Intel drivers directly from Intel work fine. Also, I found the newer AI Suite II from the maximus V will install on this board.


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned.
Lets stay on topic guys


----------



## mistermagic

ok, i hope this is on topic. does anyone happen to have a list of links to the most updated versions of the drivers for this motherboard since a lot of the links in the op are dead links?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistermagic*
> 
> ok, i hope this is on topic. does anyone happen to have a list of links to the most updated versions of the drivers for this motherboard since a lot of the links in the op are dead links?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Asus has recently (last year) updated the site, and changed the links. It is a bit faster now!
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_GENEZ/#support
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Intel has automatic driver update tool: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What other drivers are you looking for?


----------



## mistermagic

sortofgrim i'm not sure what is hard to understand by my post.

i am not looking for the old, outdated files on the asus website. i have said a few times already "*the most updated versions*" which invalidate asus website link that you posted.

edit: nevermind. I won't bother with this anymore. I think this topic should be locked sine it isnt being maintained anymore.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Love guys like you that want EVERYONE ELSE to always do ALL THE WORK for them ... why don't *YOU* search for them and POST them and I will UPDATE them _afterwards_.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/2013-08-20-16-17-28 and search.....?


----------



## spacetoast31

This is definitely long. Please stick with me, i need some help....

Random different issues lately have been occuring with my system. I've been all over the net for the last two weeks looking for some solid answers. I currently run an 3570k, sli 760sc, 2x840 evo, 2x 1.5tb HDD, 16gb ripjawz, and a corsair rm850. I've been running perfectly fine up until last week. I was installing Debian on a flash drive, and when I went to restart my system I got nothing but a blank screen. I removed all ram and trying with a single stick, removed both video cards, tried with just one, tried switching the slot. Unplugged all data ports. Tried resting the CMOS. I Then went to the onboard video, and in to my bios which were obviously reset. Unfortunately, i hadnt saved my OC profile so i had to redo all my settings by memory. Got in to windos and things seemed a little different. Just in general. But quicly thought maybe i was just over thinking things. But i noticed that, for some reason, i cant shut my computer down now. Whether im in windows or even if i were in bios and just hit my power button. It will be off for about 6 seconds that turn back on. Well, i got over that. This last friday i turned off the system and before it rebooted i hit the switch on the rear of the PSU and left for the weekend and just got back home and the same blank screen happened, so instantly went back to my onboard without removing anything and got no response, so i tried going back to my main card, and voila, in business, bios was somehow reset again, and after last time, i saved the OC profile so loaded it back up. As i got in to windows, i noticed it was loading my small lcd as the primary monitor and not my 32" of my dual setup. I had to dick around with a bunch of ****, my time on the clock was changed back to 08 and whatnot, and my icons were placed all over. Then trying to make things "normal" i realized placing my icons along "the grid" wouldnt let me put them in their normal location(All across the bottom of the screen across the top of the bar. It pushed them all up an inch or so. Then they kept disappearing. All the spaces where task icons would be were all blank but the amount of them was there. so i restarted, and it seemed mildly normal after the restart but still the desktop icon thing is acting funky but my main concern is what the heck is going on with my system? Im getting upset since, it was fine and now all of a sudden BAM.

Please does anybody have any ideas on what is wrong here? Thank you to whoever gave the time to read and thank you for the help as well.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Only change the 1st option Auto CPU Level to 4.6 and it's done. Simple as that. The only other change is to disable the PLL thing so it will not hang when resume from sleep.


Does this apply for a 2500k too? Thinking about a moderate 4-4.4 OC after running my system on stock for 2 years now








And will it lower vcore on idle after this one setting, or will i need to do something more, to let it downclock to 1.6ghz in idle, like on stock settings?


----------



## NateN34

Anyone know a solution to the random NIC disconnects on this board?

I've already searched and there is 15 pages of similar complaints of the 82579V NIC.

https://communities.intel.com/thread/20429?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Does this apply for a 2500k too? Thinking about a moderate 4-4.4 OC after running my system on stock for 2 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will it lower vcore on idle after this one setting, or will i need to do something more, to let it downclock to 1.6ghz in idle, like on stock settings?


I know it is a bit late, but you should be able to just use offset voltage and a multiplier to get your clocks up(all other setting at default). You may be able to take a little bit off or add a bit depending on the cpu. They all overclock differently.
Remember you will generate more heat after overclocking so keep an eye on the temperatures and do NOT use more voltage than you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Anyone know a solution to the random NIC disconnects on this board?
> 
> I've already searched and there is 15 pages of similar complaints of the 82579V NIC.
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/20429?start=0&tstart=0


I have not run into this issue, please ensure you have the latest bios and drivers from the Intel website. Also turn off any lan power savings options in the bios and network card properties(I do not remember if the board has any option, but sometimes it may cause issues for some users).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Anyone know a solution to the random NIC disconnects on this board?
> 
> I've already searched and there is 15 pages of similar complaints of the 82579V NIC.
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/20429?start=0&tstart=0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I know it is a bit late, but you should be able to just use offset voltage and a multiplier to get your clocks up(all other setting at default). You may be able to take a little bit off or add a bit depending on the cpu. They all overclock differently.
> Remember you will generate more heat after overclocking so keep an eye on the temperatures and do NOT use more voltage than you need.
> I have not run into this issue, please ensure you have the latest bios and drivers from the Intel website. Also turn off any lan power savings options in the bios and network card properties(I do not remember if the board has any option, but sometimes it may cause issues for some users).


Along with that, I always set windows power settings to performance as well, there are some wifi/network options in there. I remember there was an intel driver that was supposed to fix some weird issues, but even then with the current bios I have, I have not had issues when I was on LAN most of 2012-2013 with fios. Think Im on the latest bios as well along with the drivers from asus site, not even the Intel site.


----------



## kizh

you guys all running in legacy mode? Or I suppose win 7 that defaults to legacy but can be installed uefi. Because there is a serious flaw, you can't set discrete graphics on a 700 series because you won't get a screen until windows loads. maybe my 1600x2560 screen has something to do with it.

I've been trouble shooting this for 3 weeks now and am getting closer to a solution. The problem is there isn't a GoP entry point for the videocard to write to (I think, I'm pretty close but still narrowing this down.

I haven't contacted asus directly but I did for my video card. No reply in about a week. And I been posting on the rog boards. Its like you can hear crickets chirp on the 'older maximus rog boards' forum.

Its been 2 weeks of *** is going on, and 1 week of constant reinstalls / switching to hdmi internal graphics, then back again. And my windows becomes unactivated every couple days and I have to contact microsoft. (because of so many hardware changes, even though its retail 8 (really like it more than 7 with 'start is back' I see metro like once a year)

Its been a damn migraine and my wife is about to strangle me.

I've scrutinized the rom, you want to know why you lost some things when they started to replace em with these protected ones? Both got about 4k ram left inside. They have to leave some room in case you flash back.

I'm working on a fix, an old 902 bios that is no longer on their page, and using other vendor fixes to their legacy products that asus doesn't give 2 craps about.

If I get it working I'll post it here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizh*
> 
> you guys all running in legacy mode? Or I suppose win 7 that defaults to legacy but can be installed uefi. Because there is a serious flaw, you can't set discrete graphics on a 700 series because you won't get a screen until windows loads. maybe my 1600x2560 screen has something to do with it.
> 
> I've been trouble shooting this for 3 weeks now and am getting closer to a solution. The problem is there isn't a GoP entry point for the videocard to write to (I think, I'm pretty close but still narrowing this down.
> 
> I haven't contacted asus directly but I did for my video card. No reply in about a week. And I been posting on the rog boards. Its like you can hear crickets chirp on the 'older maximus rog boards' forum.
> 
> Its been 2 weeks of *** is going on, and 1 week of constant reinstalls / switching to hdmi internal graphics, then back again. And my windows becomes unactivated every couple days and I have to contact microsoft. (because of so many hardware changes, even though its retail 8 (really like it more than 7 with 'start is back' I see metro like once a year)
> 
> Its been a damn migraine and my wife is about to strangle me.
> 
> I've scrutinized the rom, you want to know why you lost some things when they started to replace em with these protected ones? Both got about 4k ram left inside. They have to leave some room in case you flash back.
> 
> I'm working on a fix, an old 902 bios that is no longer on their page, and using other vendor fixes to their legacy products that asus doesn't give 2 craps about.
> 
> If I get it working I'll post it here.


What is the problem? With windows 7, and a gtx 7xx series you cant get video output? What are your system specs?


----------



## kizh

this is why it took two weeks to figure out what is wrong.

I have a Maximus Gene-Z Gen 3
2500k Sandy
Dell 1600x2560 monitor.
Windows 8

I have had 0 problems until I upgraded my video card to a 780 TI

Now I will explain. This is a huge problem in the industry that should have been addressed much earlier. Nobody talks about it, lets sweep it under the rug. Its been known about since at least 2011 (date on pdf) http://www.uefi.org/sites/default/files/resources/UPFS11_P4_UEFI_GOP_AMD.pdf

Now the board is a hybrid bios/EUFI, one of the first to implement some of the standards of UEFI. When you boot UEFI drivers are loaded from your efi partition (or in our case bios, and you can place some in the EFI partition that is hidden if you wish during windows install 'add driver' I think you can boot to it from the last tab in bios, but not sure if its segregated from drivers. The later boards still have a bios but all it does is handle memory functions and maybe a few other things. If you open up any of the new motherboard bios on Asus site they are structured like EFI and more importantly are encrypted (probably a mechanism of secure boot that we don't have yet as 'early' adopters.) So this great tech we are getting is actually screwing us that tinker. You think its bad enough, just wait till your whole system is locked down and all you can do is buy stuff from app stores. I'm sure its going to happen. This EUFI looks good, but I believe it is a wolf in sheeps clothing.

Anyways back on subject.

When you boot into UEFI it reads its drivers and runs its start up initializations etc all on the (encrypted) hard drive. Bios still in our case or a combination if you choose. This means you need a display driver to boot. Usually there will be two entries in the partition/bios. One for integrated graphics and one that the discrete video card will write to. The 600 series didn't come out with a GoP (video driver) to write. Just google nvidia 600 gop and you will see the compaints, well some its been fixed. The 700 series has a GoP to write. (maybe it can't because we are still on a true bios.) But for whatever reason there is only a GoP entry for Intel graphics. The technology of Sandy Bridge integrated graphics will not drive my monitor, later ones will go up to 4k (maybe now? with IrisPro on a couple chips.) I get a blank screen when booting unless I hook up a hdmi cable to motherboard and switch monitor from display port to HDMI. I'm guessing that people with 1080p or lower never notice they are booting into windows on intel graphics before dedicated. Or they are running legacy mode I really don't know.. (win 7 can install to EUFI too) Making discrete your primary doesn't matter because like I said it has to have a GoP driver. Manufacturers are giving them to people that ask, but even if they got back to me I would still be screwed, because there is no entry in bios for a dedicated GoP to go to.

I have been trouble shooting this a long time, and its been frustrating but I went from not knowing what the hell was going on and RMAing one, to finally hitting on a key word in a google search that exposed everything. Now I know a lot about EUFI, and the down side of a trusted computing platform, and much more about a BIOS. I can't say it hasn't rewarded me for my pain. I'm American and trying to fix this is against the law. So I have to change my mind about posting any results I find. Not to mention it is taking parts from other companies works. (I am looking into open source video drivers that load at boot from EFI though, if that is a solution I will let you all know)

I hope this expains it clearly.


----------



## kizh

nevermind this, just edited a lil above


----------



## kizh

hmm to be clearer I had a 670 before and never noticed.

For some reason I was researching something that mentioned making your drives GPT from a command prompt during install to make it UEFI and I wanted a taste. Right around the time I got my 780 TI. Bad luck I guess, rather than take the easy road back to legacy I was determined to find a solution. It seems clear to me after writing it out. We don't need a second entry in bios for a discrete GoP. We just install it on the EFI. If I could just get them to respond. I'll try another address I guess.

Damn, where's edit buttons

oh found it. Could swear it wasn't there before. Now where is the delete


----------



## kizh

response:

Good morning,

This video card supports both versions of the BIOS out of the box. Please keep in mind that If you are using HDMI there can be a delay at boot till the Windows screen. It would be suggested to use DVI for video directly at post. However if you are already using DVI then your motherboard made need a BIOS update to improve PCI-E compatibility. Please let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.

I'm screwed. I hope none of you end up with a similar configuration as me.

Next step hex editor and a graphics bios dump


----------



## kizh

Raja rocks and talks the talk but I'm buying piece of crap motherboards from now on and burning em up. Who needs 30 year capacitors when they won't update a product after a year.

I used DVI cables like was said, Maybe its cause it was dual link who knows, maybe it was because the card had no space in bios. Who knows. Maybe the Video card's GoP driver can't handle early EUFI. WHO THE HELL KNOWS. I know one thing, and that is it doesn't work because I tried everything.

We bought into EUFI and got no more than a pretty bios screen.

Rog is even starting to cheapen out, look at the sound chip on the latest gene-z, its like a 900 series, when companies like gigabyte are using 1100 models or something now. Rog is supposed to be high upfront cost for the best parts available with some sort of feeling you'll be using it for a while.

I guess if you plan on changing nothing in the system the day you buy it you can keep it like that for decades. Is this the expectation of us when we buy something with Japanese made Gold plated 100 year extra static discharge reinforced capacitors with 8 way power phases?

Its all marketing hype

Hell probably the only tool upgrades we got for going from 7 to 8 were ported from newer products. The ones that weren't are left to those not moving with technology. How is lucid working for you guys?

I'm done.

edit: its not only Asus. My card is EVGA but all companies that released the 780 (and back as far as the 600's) Have this issue, So its because Nvidia didn't make a GoP in time that supports over 1080p with something in between the latest EUFI spec and Legacy bios, Who wants a damn video card that screams that isn't running multiple monitors or high resolutions? What exactly was the point of releasing EUFI before its spec was finalized?

Its because the sudden and drastic change to an encrypted locked down microsoft / google / apple / Steam machine that will run only their products unless as a small developer you sell your house to buy a certificate key. Or you sell through their store.

I see it coming. You probably think I'm nuts but just take a moment to ponder and remember this for when it happens.

ok really done now. Have a nice day!


----------



## LocutusH

ASUS does this with many products... i had a Padfone2 from them a year ago, but it took always 5-6 weeks in service, because they didnt have a proper spare part supply, nor any adequate personell for this. And it was broken every now and then, with ridiculous problems.
So the marketing hype is always large, but right after you buy it, you sit there without any support forever. They simply dont give a **** about any of their products after release.
Nice zenbooks, nice phone-tablet kombos, nice ROG products - but the wonder always only lasts 3 days. After that, you begin to realize the problems, and the complete lack of support.

I dont know if other companies are also like this, but i assume... yes. Ive heard a lot of bad also about MSI for example. But there are surely companies, who care about their customers. For example i bought a Galaxy Note3 after my asus, and i have a premium warranty, where a service man dispatches to MY PLACE, and repairs in 20 minutes whatever is wrong with it. Why can they do that? Or Logitech, where you get a new mouse even after yours is dead after the warranty time? Or similar with steelseries also. Such a large company like asus, who does dozens of different products should be way better fitted for support requests, repairs, or firmware/driver updates.

Btw, i just wrote yesterday to ubi support, that they should do something with the persistent battery icon in the lower left, since it causes ghost on my plasma after a couple of hours. Answer: I should exactly describe the error message


----------



## kizh

just wanted to say I've had a change of opinion the last few months.

Its not really anyone's fault and even if the 100 year capacitor is kind of tongue in cheek but true, they offer a nice suite of software.

Just looking around at other boards I realize even if it is a bit over the top its still a good buy.

There's also reasons to upgrade an old Sandy that aren't as apparent as I realized.

Asus is still tops in my opinion, and I think 4 years out of a board is fair. Its actually longer than I used to upgrade.

Still my favorite company, and I think I mentioned earlier they were using an old chip on the new gene. I was wrong, I must have read a poor source or things were changed. It looks like they have top audio as usual.

As far as support you are right, I did call and even though I got disconnected never received a call back (they asked for one). I was having a hard time expressing what was wrong and I think the customer service guy got tired of talking to me. Not really the best response, but I guess wasn't entirely his fault. Now if I had a disability that was causing it and took a little patience to help figure something out I can see a problem. A little patience from their support would be nice, just for people that may have issues like this.

In the end I figured it out like usual, I usually don't call support even if it takes longer getting something working or I can make a reasonable assumption its broke.

Also on Anandtech there's a little article about the Asus building. They seem to take care of their employees well, and devote time to making sure their products are capable. QA isn't flawless anywhere though. Didn't know MSI was as cool

edit: Also I am more aware of TPM I can't say with 100% its a flawless solution but its not as bad as I thought. Might be an asset in some cases. Think I misunderstood it before. Sorry just took a while before I could correct some errors I made before I was more informed.


----------



## HothTron

Any kind soul here give me an appraisal price for my non gen 3, perfect condition gene - z?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Any kind soul here give me an appraisal price for my non gen 3, perfect condition gene - z?


looks like recent sold listings on eBay vary from $60 to $166, I'm surprised they're even selling for that much still considering they retailed for $200 new back in 2011. If you've got the box and all accessories then I'd probably say $100ish or more but of course it's really depending on what people are willing to pay.


----------



## spacetoast31

I picked up my gen 3 for 100 with all accessories besides stickers and driver disk for $100


----------



## Neb9

A group/club for ROG product owners.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

I may be moving my Z to a Carbide 240 which has no external device bays. This means I can't use my fan controller (unless I stuff it in the case and set/forget it). Does anyone know what the output of the fan headers is so I can see what my y-split options are?

Thanks!


----------



## Nukemaster

Most board headers are good for at least 1amp (12 watts). To be 100% sure, I would drop Asus an email.

If you use PWM fans, you can daisy chain quite a few fans because you do not have a voltage regulator to overwork. The just have the speed signal and feed 12 volts.

They have adapters that will split the PWM signal while providing power from the power supply(most of them are 5 fans, but some have more).


----------



## s74r1

I run about 5 non-PWM fans split off the chassis fan header(s) without any issue (three 140mm and two 120mm). Asus seems to use pretty robust circuitry though I wouldn't go full blast with huge CFM fans though. I just wish they could throttle lower than 50%, IIRC you used to be able to go lower using AI Suite, like to 40% or something.


----------



## Nukemaster

With linear regulators the lower speeds actually stress the thing more because the regulator has to shed the extra voltage as heat. If it is PWM(pwm like a switch mode power supply not the normal PWM signal), would bet it has lots of power.


----------



## gordonash

Is there anyway to make this motherboard run through bios faster? It peeves having a nice fast machine that seems to dawdle in bios forever









Ive tried all sorts of settings over the last few years to no avail. Off all the computers ive had in last 10/15 years this one seems to be in bios the longest.

Everyone else would agree with me right, its not just me?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordonash*
> 
> Is there anyway to make this motherboard run through bios faster? It peeves having a nice fast machine that seems to dawdle in bios forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried all sorts of settings over the last few years to no avail. Off all the computers ive had in last 10/15 years this one seems to be in bios the longest.
> 
> Everyone else would agree with me right, its not just me?


If you go back, this was talked about LONG ago, and NO I personally do not agree with you, to me it's fast.
Are you using an SSD or HDD for your OS/Boot Drvie ? IF it's on an HDD, do yourself a HUGE favor and buy a 120 GB SSD for that and it will speed things up tremendously








Also during the discussion some people gave some good advice, I condensed it on the main page ...

Slow POST / BOOT Times, Thanks to LA_Kings_Fan
=================================================================
The POST/BOOT TIME Issue has been talked about SEVERAL times before ...
- a search back in the thread and some reading might find some answers.
- you can also try some of these SUGGESTIONS from [email protected], thou for P67 boards, they still apply on our Z68 as well
- If during boot up of system, ASUS logo screen pops up twice ... go to the Boot menu under BIOS, manually set Option ROM Messages to "Keep Current".
- If you're experiencing a double POST on your Gene-Z68 motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen, then To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST.
- Disable any controllers {Jmicron, JMB, Marvell} you're not using, for unused USB ports (example the JMB Storage controller {for the e-Sata} will cause system to double Post)
- check that your SSD firmware is current
- check that your Gene-Z MoBo BIOS is current, version #0902 as of this date
- Make sure BCLK is set to 100

In general most of us seem to be getting between *20-30* seconds give or take, before you reach windows.*

* this is the time from first hitting the POWER ON button to reaching the WINDOWS DESKTOP main screen. My old system with Vista, a HDD, a basic MoBo and a Q9650 Yorkfield Quad-Core chip ... took _*over a minute and a half*_ by comparison.









Credit & Thank you to LA_Kings_Fan & Others
=================================================================

IF you have an SSD and DO all the above and STILL think it's slow .... then I don't know what to tell you, other than I think you're off ?


----------



## gordonash

Exactly the stuff i was looking for. I AM sticking an ssd in soon which is why i wanted to speed the bios up a bit too. Had trouble searching for the information through this very long thread so thanks for digging that up.

The double post thing mentioned is exactly the thing i have noticed and tried fixing since day one.

Again thanks.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi..im not an owner of these boards but ive got a friend who has the z68 gene gen3..
he has been plagued by the same issue a few times since he got his setup in 2011.
his system will run fine for couple months and then suddenly the cpu will get locked @ 3.7 and not drop down at all back to idle.

can any 1 here maybe help me out so i can help this friend out..he realy needs a bit of
good fortune.i reset the bios to optimised defualts and had to do a hard reset to get it goin again after it didnt want to accept the settings..i started it up..loaded defaults again..then it worked..went back in bios
and set the fan profiles/set turbo to auto
and most of the settings to auto or left them to what the loaded defaults were and ram to manualy @1600..
system is now stable again and much better..but id like to tweak things better by having all the power+savings features on auto or enabled and get the chip to run correctly @ idle & turbo 3.7 when loaded
system specs: all asus mobo & gpu

haf932
i5-2500k
8gb xms ddr3 1600
gtx570 dc ii
gx750w psu
256gb sandisk xtreme ssd
win8.1 64bit ENT

can some 1 please help?


----------



## LocutusH

Does this mb support PCIE SSD in the x4 slot beside the VGA? Does it also boot from it?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok so no one is willing to help me help an rog board owner?
seriously?please this is a realy goof friend of mine..he needs help..


----------



## Nukemaster

Unfortunatly many users here may not have PCI-E SSD's yet. This boards age makes it less likely that users will be trying one too.

The ability to boot from a PCI-E SSD is more a function of the controller used than the board it is installed into. Most boards support booting from third party controllers.

ANY PCI-E x1 or x4 card should work fine in the x4 slot. I have a sound card in that slot.

The lower X16 slot works with x1 , x4 , x8 and x16(it will operate in x8 mode). When the lower x16 slot is in use, the top one will drop to x8 as well.

Since I have not tried, I can not give you a 100% yes or no answer.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

X-PREDATOR,

ON the FRONT PAGE under ...

>>> OVERCLOCKING INFORMATION <<< (Click to show)

....

There's several guides to overclocking and BIOS setups, take a look at them.

Frankly this board and either of the K SB chips only needed 3 steps to OverClock, #1 - CPU Level Up = 4.6 | #2 - Internal PLL Overvoltage = Disable | #3 - Ai Overclock Tuner = X.M.P. *DONE*









More ...

*10 Step GUIDE to More COMPLEX Over-Clocking of Asus Z68 series MotherBoards*, _Thanks to SimpleTech_

When in the BIOS/UEFI, set Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual. Make sure BCLK/PEG Frequency is at 100.0.

Change the Turbo Ratio to 45 for starters. Only change your multiplier, don't mess with the BCLK.

Internal PLL Overvoltage can be left at AUTO or disabled since this is a minimal overclock. Enable it when you're trying for 4.8GHz+.

Set Load-Line Calibration to Ultra-High.

Change the VRM Frequency to 350 or 360.

Set Phase Control to Extreme. The same goes with Duty Control.

Leave CPU Current Capability at 100%.

CPU Voltage is where it can get tricky. Some CPUs might need more voltage than others. So start off with 1.32v and if that isn't stable, increase it two notches.

DRAM voltage is your memory voltage, you can get the read from the side of the sticks. And don't forget to adjust your Memory Frequency.

*Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips,* _Thanks to $ilent_
Link = http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thank you..i did read those..
the main aim atm is just to get his system stable @ stock settings.
i did however try a little turbo oc.4.0ghz
40 on all 4cores..but it didnt help fix his issue..hes getting huge fps problems with his Cod4..he normaly gets 333..it never drops or rises..but now its fluctuating alot
and his cpu often gets stuck @3.7 and doesnt dropp causing huge freezes..

system is stable now..did a hard reset again..removed gpu..cleaned out the pc..we then noticed the gpu sags alot causing the pcie slot to almost bend..dunno how to xplain it.
upon reseating i mod diy it a bit by zipstrapping the rear end upwards onto the case to help support and keep it level..now he only gets 3-10 fps dips were before it was 100-200..
so smthing is fishy..cause my 560 gets better scores and fps in benchmarks at same settings..
im just trying to help a friend out..

i do apologise for desturbing the peace in here..but im desperate


----------



## Nukemaster

Small frame dips are normal, but 100+ seems very strange indeed.

Sorry, I did not see your first post about this issue.

This is something I have not experienced.

If you have any more issues, ensure the card is running at X16 under load I had huge performance drops on another system that the card was not fully seated in. It was only getting x1 speeds and some games actually ran just fine like that.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanks nuke..well its stable for now..what concerned me most is the amount of flex the pcie slot has/had..i ziptied the end side thru the shroud of gpu to the chassis..im goin to make a gpu support bracket for him along with a psu shroud..
its running at x16..
ive thaught of running it in the 2nd slot..this gene board does have two x16 slots?or does it run 16* 8*?

ive oced the gpu and cpu..no signs of issues there..
it can be anything from psu..to ram..its not easy to find the culprit..
when i go again im taking my backup rig with..my gts450 is a real gem..
but the only thing we havnt done is reinstall the game and os..
hes on win8.1..


----------



## Nukemaster

If you use the second slot, it will be at x8 and the top slot will also drop to x8. The board does this automatically when it detects a card in the second slot.

Powercolor used to have a toy just for preventing heavy video cards from bending/sagging. I have not seen them in a while, but you may be able to get some inspiration. Also a metal 90 degree bracket that uses 2-3 of the card slot screws may also old a card well.
http://www.powercolor.com/ca/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanks nuke..i didnt see him today..very private dude..i texted him,he said since friday i saw and left his place..NO MOre LAG OR FPS DIPS..so i must have done something right..idid take this threads oc stuff and applied some of it on my own rig..currently running at 4.0ghz across all 4 cores via turbo boost with all settings intact and auto..this is the first time my pc has been able to do this and not crash...goin to ltit go for a week or so and try for 4.5:thumb:


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi..i need more help..
the pc is ok when defualts are loaded..but now it wont accept the fan settings in the bios as it should...
wont accept the fan profole i create..
cpu max temp % fan 65
max fan 100%
cpu lower temp 45
low*min % fan cycle 40%..
it keeps reverting to

70
100
20
20

what can i do? to fix this..
what should and shouldnt be on/off..

we formatted the system..win7 sp1..updated fully and newest available drivers from asus last available for the board.
we also tried swapping ram..but got nasty side effects in win7..screen tearing like a horror show on tv..we reverted back..and loaded bios defaults..
but the fan control wont take ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can sm1 please give me a email adress for a asus rep..their support site keeps crashing...i need to get this pc sorted asap...


----------



## Nukemaster

Please make sure you do not have AI suite installed as it can change the bios settings if you select one of the per-defined profiles.

I do not know who is the Asus rep on here(If i see one, I will shoot the name over to you). sorry.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

tha.ks nuke..no ai suite installed..
i hate that app..i hate all motherboard apps..their useless..

i just dont know what else to do...his fps issue is gone..solved now..but the system is still not right..
why would the bios not accept the fan settings ect? ive reset this mobo over 5times now due to it locking up...
i downloaded a bios file from 1st page..3303..last bios he flashed i know of is 3603..maybe if we reflash the system?

thanks nuke..this has caused a bit of confusion..i asked in the mod thread for any1 who can help..now they think my system is borked..its not..its turbo oced 4.0 stable..on stock bios..


----------



## Nukemaster

I have never seen the bios fan settings not stick. I actually check on my board as soon as I saw your post.

Mine is at
60
100
40
30

I know the case fans can not be set as low in the bios, but it just will not take the settings in the first place.

Just to point out, my board is the first Maximus IV Gene-Z(no fance pci-e 3 support or anything). To be honest my front usb ports have also never worked right(some adapters work, but the one in my case and 2 replacements from silverstone do NOT work), but I did not feel like RMAing over something that I am almost sure was a standards issue(far too may people with USB 3.0 issues with solutions ranging from cables to firmware to driver/ect).

I know when I build a new system for my bother(Asrock 970 Extreme 3) I tested with my case USB 3.0 ports and they worked perfect on that board, but I did not have time to test it further.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well if i could just get the original bios files that this boards came out with and the correct last one and best way/fail proof ..to
update the bios..do these boards have the rog iconnect bios/flashback function?

its just that when i load F5 defaults it all works great...only things i want is for the power saving features to be enabled and fans set up....but it gets stuck sometimes and reboots..power off/on cycle...then i hav to hard reset..cmos bat removel ect...

i hate it when manufacturers dont keep supporting older platforms..ive now tried 10*+ to email support for this board..and each time the rog & asus website just hangs or kicks back to start over...

were and how do i flash the bios from within the bios...
cpu Z says bios is 2011...board is b3 revision


----------



## Nukemaster

I have bios version 3402 on my board.


I think you flash from the Tools section in the bios. I will go check real quick for you.

EDIT with images.


You need to have the bios file on a FAT32 flash drive. A CD/DVD may work as well.


I hope this helps you get closer to a stable system.

EDIT EDIT

Ohh and yes, the board do have rog connect. I have never used it however.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanks nuke...wow youve got exactly the same board..b3..the last rom he flashed that i know of was 3603 dunno what this version is...and this last last time ive got no clue witch version he used...cause theres no backup of it..i keep a backup off all his files for him..since 2yrs ago.

nuke thanks..can you maybe link me to that bios files..i downloaded 3305 i think..but im now getting confused if his boards the Z or gen3..his stuff is so all over the place...


----------



## Nukemaster

B3 refers to a chipset fix from Intel. The first batch of chipsets had a defect that caused the SATA II ports to fail(or have a higher chance to fail). After this is seems all the chipsets for the B3 name to show people they had been fixed.

The Gen3 part refers to an upgrade made to the board to allow support for PCI-E 3.0 devices when used with Ivy Bridge cpus(Sandy does not support pci-e 3.0, but DOES work in the same boards.).

You will have to be 100% sure what board you are on before flashing it. It is written right on the board if it is a normal Gene-z or a Gene-z / Gen3


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive opened this sucker how many times and forget each time..gonna throw him a text to take screenshot of the cpu z:thumb:


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi this is what hes on now..he flashed back to the original stock bios and software...hes happy..but will keep you updated if something happens again..thanks nuke:thumb:


----------



## seithan

Any idea why the 980 shows as pcie2?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what cpu do you have?
if your on sandy cpu it will run default gen 2.you need to have an ivy cpu and updated bios to run gen3..


----------



## T0B5T3R

i use my ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z since 3 years

plz add

€dit:
my Asus M4 Gene-Z (x16 2.0 PCIe) shows under load x16 3.0 PCIe in GPUZ with my GTX980


----------



## nicksender

Hi,

I have a question regarding a new build that I just finished after years of delay.

Is there a way to disable the ChassisFan1 low RPM warning that comes up every time when Windows 7 starts? I already tried setting the BIOS to ignore ChassisFan1 and also tried lowering the RPM trigger to only 200 RPM but none of those worked. The fan runs at about 450 RPM which is fine for my needs.

It's not a big deal as I can just click on the warning and it goes away; but would prefer not to have any pop up.

Thanks!


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding a new build that I just finished after years of delay.
> 
> Is there a way to disable the ChassisFan1 low RPM warning that comes up every time when Windows 7 starts? I already tried setting the BIOS to ignore ChassisFan1 and also tried lowering the RPM trigger to only 200 RPM but none of those worked. The fan runs at about 450 RPM which is fine for my needs.
> 
> It's not a big deal as I can just click on the warning and it goes away; but would prefer not to have any pop up.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you installed AI Suite or other monitoring software? If the warning appears in Windows, you might need to disable it in the monitoring software itself as it might be independent of the BIOS settings.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

just remove any and all ai suite software...its inaccurate and screws with bios settings..

hey nuke whatz up..that old bud i helpd..he scrwwd things up again...ai suite man..its evil...i set the bios perfectly..and as soon as he put ai suite on..all haywire again...


----------



## nicksender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> Have you installed AI Suite or other monitoring software? If the warning appears in Windows, you might need to disable it in the monitoring software itself as it might be independent of the BIOS settings.


I have AI suite, the latest version available for my card, installed.

The warning appears as a red box in windows when I start the PC. I disabled it under the FanExpert tab in the AI Suite; but am still getting the low RPM pop-up. So I have this setting in both the BIOS and the AI Suite and it seems to be ignoring both?


----------



## Nukemaster

Any chance to get a screen shot of this.

I have never seen this error on my board.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Hey guys, I posted in the EK club forum under water cooling but got no response. Have any of you had any experience with the EK mobo block they sell on PPC or EK's website? I was gonna get ready to dive into the world of custom cooling (not crazy but just one radiator, cylinder res, cpu block and mobo block) but was wondering if anyone had any feedback/usage on that particular block for this board. I know it's not necessary but I figured most the parts would transfer over to new builds in the future and it's a lot easier on my mind using older hardware as a good learning point rather than screwing up brand new $4-500 worth of hardware if I messed up somewhere. Thanks a bunch for your time


----------



## nicksender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Any chance to get a screen shot of this.
> 
> I have never seen this error on my board.


Below is the screencap showing the chassisfan1 warning that I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

try resetting the bios to defualts..
then go back and change the fan settings to all be manualy controlled and minimum rpm of 40-55% with temps at minimum 45-55 and max at 65
this got rid of the error on that ex friend of mine...then setup the ai suite fan profile accordingly to the same settings as the bios


----------



## Nukemaster

That is part of the AI Suite II software not the bios for sure. The bios does not interact with the desktop like that(and I have seen that many times).

Try to open AI Suite II(I think it is II) then select Tools - > Probe II. Next select the Fan Speed tab and remove the Alert checkbox from the fan in question or adjust its threshold down to about 200-300.

If this does not work, let me know and I will reinstall the software and dig up the right settings(I do not currently have it installed).


----------



## Mopkau

HI guys, i have this m/b MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3 and Pentium G2030
BIOS 0402
I see that i need to update 3603 for add my cpu model support
but i see this thread http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?25930-Maximus-IV-Gene-Z-Gen3-Bios-Updated-Results-in-No-Post
and i cant understand were i must take "cap converter" for MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z/GEN3
pls, help!!!)))))


----------



## Nukemaster

I would contact Asus to be sure on this.

The support site shows nothing about CAP to ROM conversion.

The asus website seems to list X79 boards and not Z86.
http://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/114645/

Better play it save and get in contact with Asus.

I have never done any conversions, but also use Windows 7.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone tried a gtx970/980 with this mobo?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone tried a gtx970/980 with this mobo?


No but what is your concern?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> No but what is your concern?


heard some legends about not working 970/980 because of some legacy/uefi bios setting... whatever that is


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> heard some legends about not working 970/980 because of some legacy/uefi bios setting... whatever that is


Thats weird, I personally wouldn't think twice about getting one. I wish i knew exactly what the claim is though. I have a 770 with no issues and I have even overvolted the card to 1.49v too on this board.

Otherwise good excuse to buy a new cpu/mobo combo







lol


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone tried a gtx970/980 with this mobo?


GTX980 runs fine on my Gene-Z


----------



## emyrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone tried a gtx970/980 with this mobo?


No problems with my gtx 970 here


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emyrl*
> 
> No problems with my gtx 970 here


On what bios/mb version are you?


----------



## emyrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> On what bios/mb version are you?


Z68 (not the Gen 3) bios version 3603


----------



## LocutusH

Hm, i am still with the first bios, tha mb came with... 0208...


----------



## Ljubinko1

Hello everyone, my first post here









I'm looking for help about this situation:

I have Asus P8Z68 Deluxe (not GEN3), and i5-3570k CPU. The problem is in BIOS there's no option for adjusting multiplier. Is that a normal behavior that this mobo doesn't support OC of ivy bridge CPUs, or BIOS is corrupted somehow? BIOS is flashed via EZ flash 2 utility to the latest one.

At AI tweaker menu, there's no multiplier settings available:
http://www.dodaj.rs/?3e/V2/3uoDwbFj/20141212154056.jpg

Is there any way to fix the problem, or I have to buy a new mobo?

I've seen CodeRush's post here at page 633, and thought that the tools and manual he provided maybe can help me, but I'm not sure?

EDIT: Problem solved with CodeRush's instructions.


----------



## LocutusH

Just threw in the ref 980... there was nothing to do. Runs like a charm, with the old mb bios, and old settings


----------



## s74r1

finally caved in and got a Maximus VI & 4790k after my M IV G-Z served me well for nearly 3 years.

Anyone can give a rough estimate of what a used Maximus VI Gene-Z (non-Gen3) is worth? I'm thinking(hoping?) maybe $60-$85


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Anyone have luck using the Corsair 100hi and/or Corsair Commander Mini with this board? Apparently these are troublesome pieces of hardware (the corsair units). I am currently able to see the 100hi through the Link GUI and the OS sees the Commander Mini but it isn't getting correct fan readings and does not see the rgb lighting kit when browsing the Link UI

Running windows 7 as well.


----------



## Nukemaster

I have only used the H80i with its Corsair link on this board. It seemed to work fine.

Corsair tech support may be a better option in this case.


----------



## LocutusH

Can someone confirm, that this board is not capable of PCIE x2? So that any x2 card in any slots will default to x1?


----------



## SortOfGrim

no x2, just 1 PCIe x4 slot


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> no x2, just 1 PCIe x4 slot


Wasnt really asking about the slot itself, but yes, i will answer my own question: This board does not know x2 operation, so any x2 card in the x4 slot will default to x1. (like plextor m6e ssd card for example)


----------



## tarui04

anyone knows how to make it detect 3tb drive?

I've updated the bios to 3603 (win 7) but the bios still cannot detect the 3TB wd Red drives which were working fine as external drives when connected to a laptop

using a 64bit win 7. the motherboard i am using is the earlier version, not the Gen3 revision.


----------



## Nukemaster

Do you have the latest Intel drivers and storage manager(Rapid Storage Technology manager).

I am almost sure I had a 3TB WDC red connected to this board before, but it may have been on the E-SATA(and those are NOT fast ports) controller. It was only connected to test before fitting in into my media center.

For a storage drive, The bios does not even need to see it right as long as the OS does. My media center's board is too old to even boot a GPT drive, but it can read and write it for storage without any issues.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Wondering if OS X Yosemite can run on a PC with this board? Has anyone done it?


----------



## robbo2

Anyone else have terrible USB 3.0 speeds? have updated everything and it still sucks


----------



## Nukemaster

On my front ports, I tend to get poor speeds. I think it is very picky about what case you use(or more so the cables/connectors)
It sometimes never gets to usb 3.0 speeds(so runs at 2.0).

The back ports have always been good however.


----------



## LocutusH

I am using a corsair voyager gt usb3 on my front usb3 ports, and its doing at max read/write speed fine.


----------



## Nukemaster

Gen3 or the first board.
What case?

I tried the same board in an Antec P280 and it worked fine. It is just picky. I tried the ports from my case on another port and they worked fine too.

USB3.0 had some real issues with some hardware. Look at all the reports of people saying brand X's external drive disconnects and reconnects over and over, while others say it is fine and bran Y's drives do the same.


----------



## robbo2

Fractal R3 but it's on the back ports too. It's not the USB sticks as they work fine on others. It's a Gen3 board. It's only averaging about 35mb/s


----------



## Nukemaster

35 sounds like it is running in USB2 mode for sure.

I am not sure what you can do about this aside of testing other usb 3.0 devices. The bios setting for USB3 should be on by default as well.

I personally have not noticed any of this, but only have 2 usb 3.0 flash drives an an external optical drive(that does not gain anything noticeable since its just for bluray playback.).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Anyone else have terrible USB 3.0 speeds? have updated everything and it still sucks


What are you using and was that a benchmark or actual transfer? I may not be of much more help but its useful info for others as well to help.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What are you using and was that a benchmark or actual transfer? I may not be of much more help but its useful info for others as well to help.


What's a way to benchmark it? I just noticed it was awfully slow compared to my Kaveri machine and checked what windows was reporting. Checked the other ports and was really disappointed.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> What's a way to benchmark it? I just noticed it was awfully slow compared to my Kaveri machine and checked what windows was reporting. Checked the other ports and was really disappointed.


Perhaps use crystal disk mark. It will give you read and write speeds. Set the passes to 2 (or 1) since it defaults to 3.


----------



## robbo2

OK, top is from the front port and bottom is from the back port.

First is a TDK usb 3.0 stick


This is a Corsair Flash Voyager Mini



And this is from an SSD I threw into a USB 3.0 disk caddy.



So I can only assume the usb sticks suck. Still doesn't answer why they are so much quicker on the kaveri system, bet eh.


----------



## Nukemaster

May be some differences with the usb controllers(why one system is faster than the other). Even those USB speedup apps boards come with can make a difference if the device supports it. Those speeds ARE still better than usb 2.0.

Slower writes are normal for many flash based drives.


----------



## robbo2

I always knew it was faster than USB 2, but I thought it would be much faster. Still, at least the test with the SSD shows it's not the board.


----------



## Nukemaster

Count your self lucky. Many first generation USB 3.0 devices had transfer speeds barely faster than USB 2.0.

Just because a highway can take cars at 200mph does not mean that all cars can go that speed.


----------



## Blot

You could try each usb3 slot.

If you look at the IRQ table on page 2-17 of the manual... one USB3.0 is shared with "pciex16/8_1" and one with "PCIEx16_2"
and JMB362 are shared with HD Audio (z68 bus?)

Seemed stable enough on this MB, but generally I turn any devices off which are from different vendors on the same IRQ as grapics or sound, just incase the drivers suck. I am not sure if it means they are on the physical PCIe16 buses, but I have always assumed it would use 1 lane or a bit of each or something like that.

Anyway its been a while since I looked at it all but even if the extra "bonus" devices are going through the z68 chipset I don't like that either, lol.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah honestly I think many flash units are still the same usb2.0 stuff with a usb3.0 connector and call it a day. The bottleneck is probably the memory controller on the flash drives. The amd board probably has newer usb 3.0 software to make better use of the bandwidth?


----------



## robbo2

Found a big piece of fluff inside the corsair stick so I will have to re-test that one.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Found a big piece of fluff inside the corsair stick so I will have to re-test that one.


Fluff? Like a dust ball inside the usb flash drive? Not sure it will matter but interesting to see.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Unfortunately it looks like my board is dead









It gets stuck on boot with the q-code 06 or "microcode loading".

I had secure erased my SSDs and was trying to remove the windows boot manager boot-option through ubuntu on a pen drive but I seem to have murdered my board.

I will try again tonight to resolve the issue (unplug everything other than power + 1 RAM), re-seat CPU, clear cmos with battery out overnight, leave on over night, etc to see if I can get it to hit the UEFI BIOS screen.

Seems my next option is to buy a new BIOS chip but I don't know any reputable vendors.

If you have info on a good BIOS chip vendor or a suggested fix for '06 Microcode Loading' please let me know


----------



## 66racer

Keep us posted.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Keep us posted.


Turned out to be a toasted BIOS. Chip swap was pretty simple (they're not soldered on these boards). Lesson learned about using efiremoval but would like to know the best way to remove Windows Boot Manager (no hard drives plugged in but still shows up when given boot options).

I'm currently having issues getting it to boot from windows USBs. Tried making boot media for Windows 7 via windows, osx, and linux with no luck. Making the switch to windows 8 with the Microsoft 'installation media' site to hopefully get this board to install from USB. It's odd especially because I can run Ubuntu off of a USB install drive.


----------



## Nukemaster

IC sockets are great and not even expensive, DIP8 chips do seem to cost more than SOIC8 chips from some reason(at least some chips). In the quantity Asus buys it should not be an issue. All board makers should have socketed(is that a word?) bios chips for sure.

I have no clue how you can see a Windows boot manager with no storage in the system. Are all flash drives removed as well. My board(boot manager) has nothing when I disconnect my drive(Windows 7).

You know, you may be able to hot flash(get into a command prompt and remove the current chip and reinstall the bad one and flash it. but be careful as you know what.) the old chip back to life now that you can at least post again


----------



## Erez

Hi guys, I thought to do a little update, so here we go:
It's been like almost 3.5 years since I build my current system, and 2 years since I watercooled it (post #6791, first one on page 680)
there has been some changes during this time, but with me kinda drifting away from FPS and getting more into other game type i've really missed like sim racing, i'm really glad at how well this system is holding up, because those peripherals don't run cheap, but I feel that was a better choice than just having a slightly faster system. but this system still does a fantastic job, and just as I hoped could easily last me until Skylake arrives








When I replaced the 2500K with the 3770K I had one of the cpu pins bent a little which resulted in mem error code 55 which limited me to single channel only, but after a quick fix the next day everything was fine once again.
and that's it, no issues what so ever in 3.5 years, rock solid, overclocked 24/7 (the 2500K I originally had was always at 4.6 as well)
to be honest it took that bent pin for me to realize how much I love this motherboard! if I had to replace it, that would have been near impossible today. there are NO other mATX (Z68/Z77) motherboards that support all the HDD's and SSD's and USB connections I have going in and out of this little machine.

This build sure had some challenges, like having to remove the right fan on the rad every time you need access to the RAM, and with the fan cables been so tight with almost no slack at all, and the fan header hidden behind the rad, everything to do maintenance is a little more challenging, to be perfectly honest I'm not sure if my next build will be mATX.




CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K ([email protected])
CPU Cooler: XSPC RayStorm D5 RX240
Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
RAM: G.SKILL 16GB (4x4GB) Ripjaws 1600MHz DDR3
GPU: EVGA GTX 680
PSU: Corsair AX750
SSD: 2x 256GB OCZ Vertex 4 in Raid 0
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda + 2x 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Case: Fractal Design ARC mini
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit
Mouse: Razer Deathadder Chroma (free replacement when the scroll click died on my DA13, common issue it seems)
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus (2014 Large Control)
Headphones: Philips Fidelio X1 (via Schiit Magni)
Soundcard: Creative SoundBlaster Z
Keyboard: Corsair K60
Speakers: Logitech Z-5500
Monitor: BenQ XL2720T
Sim Gear: Thrustmaster T500RS+TH8RS+Fanatec ClubSport V2 Pedals.
very excited about the rift, VR is what i'm looking for until 4K 120/140Hz will be doable.

would love to hear what some of you have been up to, how many are still using the Z68 Gene-Z?


----------



## LocutusH

I do








Just installed a Kingston Predator SSD in the X4 slot, and its VERY fast...
I dont plan to replace this system for a while... lets how GTA5 runs in a week or so, and maybe, IF anything would require it, i will update to something X99 mATX end this year... maybe the TUF one, they just introduced. But i really dont know, if there will be any game this year, that would make sense for an upgrade... There could be still another year easy in this config, maybe with a little CPU oc...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Gene-Z still rockin'!
I just finished upgrading my main rig (Hero Magnum) so my backup rig (gene-z) became my main rig. But normally I use it to test software/games.
I will mos def upgrade the ssd soon cause 120GB just isn't enough for OS and games..


----------



## Erez

yeah I already preordered GTA V, I would consider a little GPU upgrade this year, but the 680 still has some horsepower at 1080.
this little mobo sure as hell proves it to me the the extra few bucks were well worth it, hats off to asus which never lets me down


----------



## 66racer

Guess since we are on the subject, My gene-z is still kicking and working great as my main rig. My 2700k has been at 4.8ghz since I had it when the 3770k came out. Before the 2700k I had a 2500k in there also at 4.8ghz. It has been nothing but good to me through all my different cooling configs, gpu's and 2 different cases. I dont game much now so my next upgrades will be a 500GB or 1TB ssd, then use my current 120GB just for games. GTA V is on my radar since I can play that a bit an pause at any time unlike FPS multiplayer. Also looking forward to the new Street fighter since it will have online against consoles too.

Im so happy with this setup I dont think I will change anything else on it. My next pc will probably be an itx i7 build and see how small I can go with a mid-high end gpu but that will probably be when skylake arrives. I do live near a microcenter and daydream of a 5820k setup since its $299 there and put that in an itx mobo.


----------



## Nukemaster

Gene-Z still going strong here.

But since it is only on for games it is not exactly pushed hard(may not even have 1 full year of total use.).

My H55N USB3 on the other hand is NEVER off, but not nearly as fun to game on.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Ditto ... my little Asus RoG Maximus IV Gene Z-68 w/ a Sandy-Bridge i7-2600K @ 4.6 GHz has been running strong with no signs of getting old or slowing down as of yet either.









I moved it into a nice Corsair Obsidian 450D case finally, and upgraded the Power Supply (eVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2) and Graphics card (Sapphire R9 290X) a while back
... but frankly I haven't seen much from Intel since Sandy-Bridge to even seriously consider upgrading as yet ? maybe by the time Skylake or Cannonlake comes out, but who knows ?

Only upgrades I see in the near future are to move from the little Noctua Air cooler to an AIO Corsair H110i GT or Swiftech H240-X Water cooler unit, and to add more storage, SSD's and HDD's. OH and also upgrade the Monitors ... maybe the ASUS RoG PG278Q Swift ?

One question I DO have though is the future bottlenecking if I continue to upgrade the GPU's ...

- would adding a second R9 290 X * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ? except for limited space and heat build up, I know.









- would a single R9 295 X2 * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ?

- would a single R9 390 X * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?

- would a single R9 395 X2 * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?

- would 2 crossfired R9 390 X's * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?

*or comprable nVidia GTX cards


----------



## trailer park boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Ditto ... my little Asus RoG Maximus IV Gene Z-68 w/ a Sandy-Bridge i7-2600K @ 4.6 GHz has been running strong with no signs of getting old or slowing down as of yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved it into a nice Corsair Obsidian 450D case finally, and upgraded the Power Supply (eVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2) and Graphics card (Sapphire R9 290X) a while back
> ... but frankly I haven't seen much from Intel since Sandy-Bridge to even seriously consider upgrading as yet ? maybe by the time Skylake or Cannonlake comes out, but who knows ?
> 
> Only upgrades I see in the near future are to move from the little Noctua Air cooler to an AIO Corsair H110i GT or Swiftech H240-X Water cooler unit, and to add more storage, SSD's and HDD's. OH and also upgrade the Monitors ... maybe the ASUS RoG PG278Q Swift ?
> 
> One question I DO have though is the future bottlenecking if I continue to upgrade the GPU's ...
> 
> - would adding a second R9 290 X * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ? except for limited space and heat build up, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - would a single R9 295 X2 * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ?
> 
> - would a single R9 390 X * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> - would a single R9 395 X2 * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> - would 2 crossfired R9 390 X's * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> im kinda wondering the same thing,,i just recently got GTA 5,,seems my 3570K is pretty much maxed out at 5760x1080p,,the gtx 970 is at 98% and the 3570K is at 100%,,dont get me wrong its working great but I don't think the 3570K will do much more,,,my graphic settings are farely high,,im getting a solid 60 FPS,with little drops to 50-55 FPS
> 
> *or comprable nVidia GTX cards


I don't know how my reply got there ^^^^^^^^


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Ditto ... my little Asus RoG Maximus IV Gene Z-68 w/ a Sandy-Bridge i7-2600K @ 4.6 GHz has been running strong with no signs of getting old or slowing down as of yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved it into a nice Corsair Obsidian 450D case finally, and upgraded the Power Supply (eVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2) and Graphics card (Sapphire R9 290X) a while back
> ... but frankly I haven't seen much from Intel since Sandy-Bridge to even seriously consider upgrading as yet ? maybe by the time Skylake or Cannonlake comes out, but who knows ?
> 
> Only upgrades I see in the near future are to move from the little Noctua Air cooler to an AIO Corsair H110i GT or Swiftech H240-X Water cooler unit, and to add more storage, SSD's and HDD's. OH and also upgrade the Monitors ... maybe the ASUS RoG PG278Q Swift ?
> 
> One question I DO have though is the future bottlenecking if I continue to upgrade the GPU's ...
> 
> - would adding a second R9 290 X * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ? except for limited space and heat build up, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - would a single R9 295 X2 * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ?
> 
> - would a single R9 390 X * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> - would a single R9 395 X2 * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> - would 2 crossfired R9 390 X's * be any issue ? who knows YET right ?
> 
> *or comprable nVidia GTX cards


True, there hasn't changed much from Sandy to Devil's Canyon (link) so just keep upping those gpu(s).
But aren't the 'new' AMD cards just re-brands of re-brands of the HD line?
If I had the money I would go for Nvidia, and the Swift monitor (cause it only supports G-Sync). Currently the Benq XL2730Z (with Freesync) is on my short list.

But to come back to your questions..I'd say add another R9 290X for even more powerrrr!


----------



## jonboyuk

I too am another very happy Gene Z68 user. It's still fast. GTA V gives me 60fps with my GTX 970 (mostly everything set to full).

BUT.....

I've had this thing for 3 years, processor generations are passing by and I just don't feel the need to upgrade. However, ASUS don't tend to support their hardware for that long which I find frustrating (ie the fan controllers, AI Suite etc). Soon I will upgrade to Windows 10 and I know this mobo won't see any proprietary software by ASUS. What do I do?

Even the Skylake stuff isn't blowing me away. I do a lot of 3D rendering which is very processor intensive and I'd love 8 cores with 16T but they aren't doing anything more than 4C/8T with Skylake. Why Intel why? I can't afford £800 on an 8C processor.

Sigh.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Hey everyone, was just installing windows 7 back on a new ssd on the Maximus iv gene-z and was wondering if the current chipset driver is 9.4.0.1027, i think is what i came across under intels site. I tried the one in the first post but it said the page wasn't found. What's the most current ME version for windows 7 as well? Thanks for the help


----------



## SortOfGrim

I still use all the drivers from the Asus site and have no issues.

But on a sad (but happy for my wallet) note: I sold my Gene-Z along with the i5-2500k.


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Yeah I looked at them and saw they were a little older but not too much. Thanks


----------



## Nukemaster

I think my drivers are from the Asus site as well(most of them have a 2011 date from when the system was built). I may have got an update for the LAN driver from Intel, but even that is a 2013 driver. It all works fine for me.


----------



## seithan

I use the ones that windows8.1 load.

As a side note, with my 2500k im most happy, some 4 years now. Im running at a safe 4k with low game temperatures 45-50c and another 5c if i climb to 4.5k. Not much but no real reason to push the processor that much. Its a keeper and not a throwaway









My only regret is that im thinking of going SLI for the first time of my life and that mATX Maximus IV is a bit of a problem because of the clearance and space issues.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> I use the ones that windows8.1 load.
> 
> As a side note, with my 2500k im most happy, some 4 years now. Im running at a safe 4k with low game temperatures 45-50c and another 5c if i climb to 4.5k. Not much but no real reason to push the processor that much. Its a keeper and not a throwaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only regret is that im thinking of going SLI for the first time of my life and that mATX Maximus IV is a bit of a problem because of the clearance and space issues.


Why would it be an issue? Cards meant for SLI (REF cooler ones) can fit in without any problems.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know how to fix the background noise on mic quality? Having a hard time getting good volume level without horrible background hissing and it seems impossible.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the background noise on mic quality? Having a hard time getting good volume level without horrible background hissing and it seems impossible.


doesn't the mic have noise cancellation? Or find the hissing and kill it








That or get a dedicated sound card


----------



## lagittaja

Next month will be four years with this board. Been 100% solid. No regrets whatsoever










The board has seen a few different CPU/GPU combinations.
Only three different CPU's though, 2500K to G530 to 3770K. 2500K I had at 4.5Ghz iirc and right now I'm running the [email protected]
GPU wise I've had 560 Ti > 9800GX2 > GTX 470 > HD 5750 > GTX 670.

Will probably be another year or two before I upgrade and even then this board will move to a different build.

P.S. That 92mm GT cable







But the only smaller fan that I have, without it the VRM would cook itself








Might grab a MK-26 Black Series, the H2O 620 is the original version and it's old..


----------



## gene-z

Anyone have any tips for lowering the voltage on a 2500k? I'm at around 1.3v @ 4.3ghz around 60c load, but I just set manual voltage and increased the multiplier to 43 and no other settings. Any lower voltage seems to crash, so any tweaks I can make to try and push the voltage lower? I know this is safe and a decent OC, but I'd like to try and lower the voltage.


----------



## Nukemaster

I think you are about as low as it will get.

CPUs are like the lottery, some will clock higher with less voltage while others need more.

You can try offset voltage mode, but I think the only change that will have is lower idle voltage(but going too far can crash mid load states). I have offset and my max is higher than you, but it is a short spike that drops after.

Your temps good for the system, so I do not think things will get much better(maybe some savings in mid clock tasks with offset, but the load will most likely stay the same).


----------



## mammapin

I am using same board, Great over all.
In past it handled Gpu from 560ti>560ti SLI> 670>670SLI>970 (current)
with legendary CPU i7 2600k

Cooling hostory
CM v6 > XSPC WC rasa 750kit > CMHyper 212 (current)

Temps are mid to high 30c Idle > 50c Gaming >70c Prime95

Pros of air cooling.
Easy to setup and no need of maintenance. (If system is having air filters at all intakes)
Very cheap, very effective (Price/Cooling)

Cons.
If SLI one card on top suffer from overheat.
Noise (if your system have full load and no noise blocker used)

Pros of water cooling

Cools whole system effectively including CPU VGA (I used XSPC Rasa with EK block for VGA)
Keeps Temp pretty stable at high loads ( I Used 2 radiators 240 and 360mm)
Looks cool.

Cons
Expensive
Make system heavy bulky and difficult to clean/maintenance.
Extra fans for rad, tough you can control their RPM still they are dust magnets.
Risk of leak while doing upgrade or cleaning. (I had minor accident)

Overclock [email protected] 4.2ghz Offset mode in bios on air.

Installed windows 10 Preview on samsung 840 ssd, had several random BSOD regarding memory management, clock, bla bla

How Problems were solved?
Reinstalled windows 8.1
removed one ram module currently running with 4 gb ram.
Installed windows on mech. drive WD something.


----------



## LocutusH

Since my 3rd H75 died, i have to move away from water cooling. But since i also want to replace my case, to an Air 240.
With this i have to get rid of my touch screen fan controller also, since the 240 has no 5.25 bays anymore.

So my question is, how do you solve fan controlling with the motherboard? With 4-5 fans in total, the extra fan controller was very comfortable... Do i have to buy PWM fans?


----------



## Nukemaster

If you still have the Maximus IV Gene-Z, it will control voltage fans on 3 headers(CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and CHA_FAN3 ), but the CPU and CPU_OPT fan are PWM only.

If your fans are not too power hungry, You can use Y cables to get 2 per header allowing 6 x 3 pin fans to be controlled(only one per header will give feedback speed). Please note this board seems to control those headers based on case temperatures(so they react a bit slower). I had no issues using them before to control my NF D14 fans.

Another alternative is a PWM to Voltage converter like this. It has been pointed out to be that this unit does not work well with low powered fans. Watch out for that.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004

It would connect to your CPU fan or CPU OPT header and can control upto 12 fans with splitters(again if you do not have very powerful fans). You will ONLY get speed sense from one of the fans.

That PWM to 3 pin splitter should work with any board(I have not tested, but have heard good things about it).

EDIT thought I was in another thread. so yeah you do still have the same board


----------



## LocutusH

Ok, so it will control them on its own.
The PWM on the cpu fan header is ok (the NH-U9S fan is PWM), my only concern are the other 5 fans with 3pin.
Usually i am running all my fans around 1000rpm to be quiet, but i dont think that the MB-s automatic control would go as low, for example with an 1800-2000rpm (at 12V) fan.
Is there a way to influence this control?


----------



## Nukemaster

Going to check on that one quick.

I think it had a limit of something like 60% compared to the 20% for the cpu headers.

EDIT, ok it is 60%(making 59 and lower invalid) at the lowest end. You are not limited like this in software.


----------



## equinoxe3d

It's 60% minimum for both CHA and CPU in the BIOS, while AI Suite allows 20% minimum, but only for the CPU if I remember correctly. Other software such as SpeedFan might not have these limitations. As I prefer using BIOS control instead of software, I just used inline adapters (Noctua LNA) to bring the fan speed down, though you lose the upper/max fan speeds when going that way.


----------



## LocutusH

That looks rather promising, thanks for checking!

So the logic is:
Min temperature or lower = min duty cycle RPM
Upper temperature or higher = max duty cycle RPM
And it raises linear between them?

Here is the plan:

CPU: The Noctua NH-U9S PWM fan has 2000RPM by default, but i will use it with LNA adapter, so the max PWM RPM will be 1500. That with 60% low limit means 900RPM, wich is pretty quiet.
(i wonder if this will be enough for the 2500k, with some oc?)

Chassis fans (3pin):
CHA1: 2x GT-AP15 with 1850RPM 60% = 1110RPM - This i would even let fix, but i assume the MB controls that also.
CHA2: 1x same (for HDD compartement)
CHA3: 3x AC F8 PRO as rear exhaust, max RPM ~2000, 60% = 1200RPM. It is also fine.

Will all these chassis fans be controlled by the same chassis temperature? Wich is measured where?


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not sure of the sensor location.

All the cha_fans get controlled together last I checked.

I am also not 100% sure if the percentage is linear.

I have 2 AP15's and when I get a chance, I will try to see the minimum speed(60%).


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I am not sure of the sensor location.


Are you sure the case fans aren't dependent on CPU temperatures?

If I start Prime95 and monitor fan speeds, both CHA and CPU fan speeds immediately start ramping up, so the sensor must be close to the CPU (back of the socket maybe?) if it's not dictated by CPU temp itself


----------



## Nukemaster

It may be a reaction to the VRM load or temperatures as well. I just never found it reacted quite as much(or quite as fast) as the cpu header.

I never had issues using it for cpu cooling however.

LocutusH,

My AP15's get 1100 at 60%, 75% gives me 1380 and 100% gave me 1755 so you had it perfect.


----------



## LocutusH

So, my 4 year old MB got a new home










I ended up with an NZXT Sentry for fan controlling and temperatures... i dont say, that this is optimal, but i like to see temps and rpm-s on an extra screen while playing.
The MB only controls the Noctua fan on the CPU. But i cant seem to set up anything in bios, it just controls it from 60-100%, based on temperature. The only way i can influence it, is the ASUS AI Suites Fanexpert. There i can set up levels, and temperatures.


----------



## Nukemaster

So the other fans are not controlling at all or just stuck in the limited 60 - > 100 percent range(bust still ramping up as needed)?


----------



## gene-z

Do you guys think they will release W10 drivers for 1st gen and 3rd gen?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Ditto ... my little Asus RoG Maximus IV Gene Z-68 w/ a Sandy-Bridge i7-2600K @ 4.6 GHz has been running strong with no signs of getting old or slowing down as of yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved it into a nice *Corsair Obsidian 450D case* finally, and upgraded the Power Supply (*eVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2*) and Graphics card (Sapphire R9 290X) a while back
> ... but frankly I haven't seen much from Intel since Sandy-Bridge to even seriously consider upgrading as yet ? maybe by the time Skylake or Cannonlake comes out, but who knows ?
> 
> Only upgrades I see in the near future are to move from the little Noctua Air cooler to an AIO Swiftech H240-X Water cooler unit or a Full Custom Loop System at some point, and to add more storage, SSD's and HDD's. OH and also upgrade the Monitors ... maybe the ASUS RoG PG278Q Swift ? or ASUS MG279Q w/ FreeSync ?
> 
> *One question I DO have though is the future bottlenecking if I continue to upgrade the GPU's ...*
> 
> - would adding a second R9 290 X * be any issue ? wouldn't think so ? except for limited space and heat build up, I know.


*OK* ... well I couldn't pass up *$260* to get another R9 290X and picked up the SAPPHIRE R9 290X Tri-X OC #100361-4L card to crossfire with my current Sapphire Reference R9 290X #100361BF4SR









 AND 

So now ...

1st - am I OK with my PSU ? *eVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2* 1000 watt 80+ platinum rated power supply ... I think so, but ?

2nd - yes at SOME point when I can afford to, I WILL water cool everything, but I can't do that right now ! so ... which card should go where ? I assume the Reference (1 blower fan) Card up TOP and the Tri-X (3 fan) non-Ref under it ? for best heat flow ? Don't want the Tri-X OC card blowing all that hot air onto the backside of the Reference card right ?

3rd - assume I should use the Tri-X OC card as the Primary card to plug the monitors into ?


----------



## Nukemaster

Your power supply should be fine.

As for the card, I would try each way to see what works best for you. It is possible that the blower on top may suck heat from the fan cooled unit and that having that on the bottom may work out better.

The only way to be sure is to try it out.

I do not think it matters what card is used for your video output.


----------



## LocutusH

LA_Kings_Fan:

What are your delta temps over roomtemp with the NH-U9B, and OC 2600k? What RPM's are the fans spinning on it?

I am thinking of oc'ing my 2500k, but not really sure whats the safe limit with this type of cooler... I am targeting some 4.2Ghz 24/7, but it still has to clock down back to 1600 for idle... but have no idea yet how to do it


----------



## LocutusH

Hm i came home today, and a warning was on display: "CPU FAN RPM 0" (AI SUITE II)

I quickly checked, the temp was not high (as i have another fans on pull behind the U9S), but the CPU FAN really stopped. I clicked on the graph in AI Suite II, and apply, and the fan was running again.

***? Is AI SUITE II so "reliable"? Guess i have to connect the CPU fan also to the sentry lxe...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Hi LocutusH,

My 2600k I've backed down to 4.6 GHz for 24/7 use ... I got it just past 4.8 stable with very little basic tweaking, but since I'm on AIR and using the _BABY_ Noctua at that, I just didn't want to push it.

Also my room gets *WARM* in summer ... ambient room temp can get as hot as 33 C ... yet CPU temp is usually between 39 - 51 C when I've checked.

As for Fan speed ... @ CPU header I'm running 1770-1790 RPM on the 2 Noctua 92 mm's ... and have 4 other case fans (3-140mm and 1-120mm) running at 900 and 1800 RPM
... loudest fan is on my R9 290X







LOL

I DID finally move my system into a decent case ... Corsair Obsidian 450D ... and out of the cramped poor venting little HP stealthy build







so at least it gets some decent air flow now.









I guess those numbers are within reason, but I am thinking of water cooling soon ... mainly for the GPU's ... I just picked up a 2nd R9 290X card so those in crossfire will get *TOASTY*









trying to decide if I want to go custom loop or do some sort of Swiftech H240-X and H140-X such combo with a couple of Komodo R9 LE full cover blocks.

---

Oh PS ... NO I don't use anything from AI SUITE ... don't even think I have *ANY* of it installed on my system anymore ?


----------



## LocutusH

Yeah i think i also made a mistake where i begun to use AI SUITE II for the new noctua cpu cooler...i never had a fan problem before, because i did not have any fans connected to the MB









I think i just hook it up on the sentry, and get rid of the ai suite completely...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well ALL 6 of my fans ARE off the MoBo (_using a cable splitter_) ... but I use the BIOS and Fan Xpert to set fan speed / temp curves rather than the Asus AI Suite software.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone running UEFI boot? When I change from Legacy to EFI, it just sits at a blank screen. I'm trying to do a clean install, any ideas?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone running UEFI boot? When I change from Legacy to EFI, it just sits at a blank screen. I'm trying to do a clean install, any ideas?


Ive read somwhere about this problem. It is related to your 970. It may not be compatible with the MB's "old" EFI BIOS.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ive read somwhere about this problem. It is related to your 970. It may not be compatible with the MB's "old" EFI BIOS.


Am I screwed then? No fixes?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone running UEFI boot? When I change from Legacy to EFI, it just sits at a blank screen. I'm trying to do a clean install, any ideas?


Thats odd....is it possible to set things up with the i-gpu then switch to graphics? Also I think there are some graphics settings in the bios, like setting which display method is primary maybe check that out....cant remember its been a while since I was in the bios for this board.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thats odd....is it possible to set things up with the i-gpu then switch to graphics? Also I think there are some graphics settings in the bios, like setting which display method is primary maybe check that out....cant remember its been a while since I was in the bios for this board.


I'll give the iGPU a try. I also already have the PCIE set to primary.

I double checked everything else and made sure it was a GPT partition and USB install thumb drive is FAT32.


----------



## gene-z

I made IGFX the primary in the bios and EFI now works. The boot speed is almost 2-3x faster.

Are there alternative BIOS for the GTX 970 that could get it to work? Or any other ways to fix the issue?

Edit: Should mention I'm on the latest gene-z bios.

Edit2: *Works now!* I just set the primary display to IGFX and unplugged the HDMI and it kept working after rebooting. Thanks bros.

for google: efi, blank screen, 970, pci rom priority, efi compatible rom

system agent>graphics config>primary display>igfx


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Hi LocutusH,
> 
> My 2600k I've backed down to 4.6 GHz for 24/7 use ... I got it just past 4.8 stable with very little basic tweaking, but since I'm on AIR and using the _BABY_ Noctua at that, I just didn't want to push it.
> 
> Also my room gets *WARM* in summer ... ambient room temp can get as hot as 33 C ... yet CPU temp is usually between 39 - 51 C when I've checked.
> 
> As for Fan speed ... @ CPU header I'm running 1770-1790 RPM on the 2 Noctua 92 mm's ... and have 4 other case fans (3-140mm and 1-120mm) running at 900 and 1800 RPM
> ... loudest fan is on my R9 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


I just made my tests with the Air 240 and the NH-U9S, witch stock 2500k. Room temperature 27°C: Idle 34-39°C, load does not get past 60°C max, with cpu stress test. The fan is now running at 1400RPM, so its pretty quiet.

What do you think, how much will this be hotter, with a 4.2-4.6 Ghz OC? I dont know how much voltage it needs for that. Stock is 1.2V now. I dont really want to go louder with the U9S.


----------



## gene-z

Doesn't look like ASUS is putting up W10 drivers up and Intel website doesn't seem to have driver for Z68 w10.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I just made my tests with the Air 240 and the NH-U9S, witch stock 2500k. Room temperature 27°C: Idle 34-39°C, load does not get past 60°C max, with cpu stress test. The fan is now running at 1400RPM, so its pretty quiet.
> 
> What do you think, how much will this be hotter, with a 4.2-4.6 Ghz OC? I dont know how much voltage it needs for that. Stock is 1.2V now. I dont really want to go louder with the U9S.


I would try overclocking with 1.2v and see what OC you get, would be cool if 4.2ghz does it at stock or just slightly more volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Doesn't look like ASUS is putting up W10 drivers up and Intel website doesn't seem to have driver for Z68 w10.


Windows 10 is working great so far here. I also ran the preview version a few months ago without issues.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would try overclocking with 1.2v and see what OC you get, would be cool if 4.2ghz does it at stock or just slightly more volts.
> Windows 10 is working great so far here. I also ran the preview version a few months ago without issues.


Should i just set the multiplier to 4ghz, and see what happens? Will it still downclock in idle?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Should i just set the multiplier to 4ghz, and see what happens? Will it still downclock in idle?


If I remember correctly, just changing the multiplier will still allow it to down clock at idle. I disable the C state settings so it stays at full speed. I dunno why it bothers me not having it at full speed the whole time lol, If on a laptop then I would probably leave it alone.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would try overclocking with 1.2v and see what OC you get, would be cool if 4.2ghz does it at stock or just slightly more volts.
> Windows 10 is working great so far here. I also ran the preview version a few months ago without issues.


Yeah, it works, but don't you need to install the chipset and management engine drivers? I was under the impression that the drivers MS provides are just placeholders majority of the time. I might just install the W8.1 drivers and see if that works.

I know under Windows 8.1 I had a whole section in device manager for "System Devices" which came from installing the intel management engine, but W10 it's missing.

IME - "This sub-system is required for proper functioning and maximum efficiency of the PC. The interface checks whether the system is working properly or not while communicating with the operating system of PC."


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yeah, it works, but don't you need to install the chipset and management engine drivers? I was under the impression that the drivers MS provides are just placeholders majority of the time. I might just install the W8.1 drivers and see if that works.
> 
> I know under Windows 8.1 I had a whole section in device manager for "System Devices" which came from installing the intel management engine, but W10 it's missing.
> 
> IME - "This sub-system is required for proper functioning and maximum efficiency of the PC. The interface checks whether the system is working properly or not while communicating with the operating system of PC."


Yeah my 8.1 drivers are working on 10


----------



## HalfBit

Hey there.
I'm very very late to join the party, but here I am









AFAIK this board does not support Windows8 Fast Boot.
I have read hundreds of pages in this thread and and I only found a few posts that says it won't work because this board does not have Secure Boot.

So, any news on that or this is where we stand?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I think we're on our own HalfBit







... Asus has stopped supporting Z68 and their IV series of MoBo's ... from what I've seen.









NO further MoBo BIOS or Driver updates have been posted on their web support page in years now, and unfortunately _Raja_ nor anyone else in ASUS even on the *ROG* side seem to want to answer questions about support for us anymore, even regarding whether or not we will see ANY support for WIN 10 drivers or not ? It's sad I bought this board hoping to get at least 5 years out of it ... and it's come close ... I'm on year 4 ... but alas, now I'm having issues pop up. I'm hoping it's just that I need to update my MoBo Bios and some of the older Drivers ... I was still running on BIOS #0902









I know some posters here have ragged on ME for not keeping the FRONT PAGE updated with all the latest BIOS and Driver updates ... but I'm just a guy that built one computer and plays video games and what not with it ... I'm not a computer nerd geek, nor do I build computers for a living ... so when you look at what I have up for Support and compare that to what ASUS has ... you begin to see the frustration, as I have more up to date drivers and info than ASUS does on the official support page for your motherboard.

Sucks ... I don't really want to upgrade ... don't really see much of an improvement, especially from Intel to warrant it ... let's be honest, how much better is a Haswell chip over my Sandy-Bridge i7 2600K ? I can almost hit 5 GHz on AIR ... at best I've heard you MAY see about a 6 to 10% gain from a poor SandyBridge chip to a decent Haswell chip, so is that worth spending the $350 to switch ? IMO no not really.

The MoBo Chipsets and improvements from our IV series Z68's to todays VII series Z97's or even tomorrow's VIII series Z107's DO seem NICE, and make me want to consider it ... and also the fact that I have finally moved my build out of that restrictive HP Pavillion case sleeper build and into a nice BIG (_by comparison_) Corsair Obsidian 450D case means I could jump to a FULL size ATX board like the ROG Hero ... make me want to consider it though ... worth the $200 for a new Board ... IMO ... yeah maybe ... $550 for new Board AND CPU ... grrrr I dunno NO maybe not.









Just wish ASUS would give us a few more answers and support us that bought from them more than a couple years ago some better service is all.


----------



## HalfBit

Hello there LA_Kings_Fan

Yeah, I know that feeling. Manufacturers tend to do that. We all know, in the end it´s all about money.

I have this board with an i5-3550, 16 GB RAM, a Radeon 7950 and a SSD, and IMHO opnion this system can still go on a few more years without a doubt.
Sure enough the GPU can't handle 4k games, but full HD are a piece of cake. And nothing is OC'd here, which surely would give it some more room.

I actually knew already that ASUS did not add 'Windows 8 fast boot' to this board. The last UEFI was from late 2012, almost a year before Windows 8 was released.
But I had been watching this thread for so long that I decided to give it a try. I wondered if there was some modded UEFI to enable it or something.
It´s a pitty that Asrock did it, which is an Asus divison - or a daughter brand, but the premium ROG models don't.... shame!

So I completely agree with you: I don't see a reason to upgrade froma SB to a Haswell with a config like yours.

This system with a SSD is really really good, and to be honest, runs as smooth as it can. I don't know why I'm tryng to get the so called fast boot on this thing... I'm just nerdy








I'm running a clean install of Windows 10 and I just measure the boot time: 9 seconds. Seriously, how much faster can it get? What difference would 4 seconds make in my life if I reduce this time to 5 seconds flat? Right?

So, for people who haven't tried, Windows 10 is just great for this board. The built-in drivers are really good! My boot time was reached without a single driver install, it was all done by Windows setup and Windows Update - ASMEDIA Controller, Lan, Sound Drivers/HDMI, Logitech wireless headset; it had it all!
I didn't even had to install Radeon GPU drivers, they came on the first WU I did, and believe it or not, with the Catalyst Control Center included!!!

For all you out there, I would advice to try Windows 10, and don't bother that Asus or Intel won't release any specific driver package for Z68. I'm sure that Intel worked with MS to have these legacy drivers embedded.


----------



## equinoxe3d

I'm on BIOS v0902 as well and hopefully I won't need to upgrade, as I'm totally fine with the stability and features and don't want to tinker with it just for W10. Guess I'm getting old









Glad to hear I won't need to go on a driver hunt for W10 as well, though I intend to wait a few months as the dust settles before upgrading (see: getting old above).


----------



## HalfBit

I think you can install W10 with UEFI 0902, I don't see any issues.

Are there real impediments?


----------



## Nukemaster

I am on 3402. Seems to work fine(had it since release).

I too had all drivers installed with Windows 10. I did add RST so I can ensure my drives are working well(will give me s.m.a.r.t error reports).

I too can not see a reason to not be able to install on an older bios. Windows 10 has enough legacy support.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> I'm on BIOS v0902 as well and hopefully I won't need to upgrade, as I'm totally fine with the stability and features and don't want to tinker with it just for W10. Guess I'm getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear I won't need to go on a driver hunt for W10 as well, though I intend to wait a few months as the dust settles before upgrading (see: getting old above).


See that's the thing ... I WAS going to wait too ... yeah I had the little Windows 10 notification icon pop up down in my system tray, and yeah I told it to 'reserve' my copy, BUT I didn't have it set to auto install or download or anything ... as my system was running along smoothly for awhile now too and like you I'm OLD (45) and didn't want to upgrade until I was sure all the bugs had been worked out and what not, and since we have a full YEAR to do so before the FREE upgrade part expires ... well anyways, went from running fine and smooth to very next morning boom out of no where BSOD saying my SSD/HDD developed an issue and that caused a fatal exception in Windows and CRASH ... couldn't reboot, couldn't restore to prior date, couldn't repair, couldn't nothing !!! *** ? I knew I was getting close to FULL on both my SSD's (128 +64 GB) and my HDD (1 TB) but I still had some room ... only thing I can think happened, somehow WIN 10 downloaded itself in the background and filled up my boot/OS SSD and crashed it ??? I don't know, but it's the only thing that makes any sense ? SO ... long story short ... I'm here re-installing EVERYTHING ! I wiped my drives, saved a few important files, bought a new Corsair Neutron XT 240 GB SSD for my Boot/OS drive and a new WD Cav Black 2 TB for extra Storage and back-ups ... and I'm re-installing EVERYTHING from scratch, only now it seems I'm having issues that sometimes it tells me BootMngr is missing, or if I do get in the Network Adapter port and driver don't seem to be active or install ... I'm HOPING it's just that I needed to update the MoBo BIOS but I dunno ?

Hopefully after I go through all this I can post an updated BIOS and Driver list for our Z68 board .,.. but it sounds like maybe the best and easiest option is to just get it up and running and then get WINDOWS 10 installed on it ( *even IF I have to buy the $140 OEM Win 10 Pro 64 bit copy from NewEgg ?* ) as the default WIN 10 drivers seem to be the most up to date ones we will get for our board anyways ?







oh well will report back next week. Wish me luck to get this board back to full functionality ... as at best it's working less than 75% of the time I boot up right now


----------



## equinoxe3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalfBit*
> 
> I think you can install W10 with UEFI 0902, I don't see any issues.
> Are there real impediments?


Not really impediments, but I remember reading from somewhere in the thread that the 3xxx BIOSes were more suited for Windows 8 and the 0xxx for Windows 7... something about Intel ME in the firmware or something.
Might just have been dreaming that though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> (Horror story)


Yeah, on my main system Windows 10 reserved itself without me confirming, and it tries to download itself (at least the setup files, not the whole 3GB thing) under the optional updates even if I deselect it.
Probably a MS strategy to nuke perfectly good Win7 installs and move people to Win10


----------



## HalfBit

Guys, that Windows 10 reservation is just a queue for Microsoft to watch how the upgrades are going and to slow it a bit.
Every activated Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 will get a free W10 upgrade if done before July 29th 2016.

You can get it anytime using the Media Creation Tool.
The first install must be an upgrade, to have your previous key converted to a Windows 10 one.
After that, you can *clean install Windows 10 on the same PC* without typing any key at all.
Just hit Activate Windows after the install is over and it will get activated by the hardware ID that Windows generates.

Finally MS did it right!

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## Nukemaster

My girlfriends system downloaded the it(capped at 2 megabit/sec so yeah, slow), but she NEVER reserved it. was kind of strange. It is not like it installed or anything, it just wasted drive space.


----------



## HalfBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> Not really impediments, but I remember reading from somewhere in the thread that the 3xxx BIOSes were more suited for Windows 8 and the 0xxx for Windows 7... something about Intel ME in the firmware or something.


You are right about that.
*CodeRush* said earlier in this thread that 3XXX UEFI have ME 8, which is more suited to W8, but it doesn't mean that won't work









IMHO the performance gain is very small, hard to notice on a regular use. Benchmarks, on the other hand...


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> My girlfriends system downloaded the it(capped at 2 megabit/sec so yeah, slow), but she NEVER reserved it. was kind of strange. It is not like it installed or anything, it just wasted drive space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equinoxe3d*
> 
> Yeah, on my main system Windows 10 reserved itself without me confirming, and it tries to download itself (at least the setup files, not the whole 3GB thing) under the optional updates even if I deselect it.
> Probably a MS strategy to nuke perfectly good Win7 installs and move people to Win10


See now *THAT* sounds like the explanation I was looking for ... as I knew I was running up against the storage limits on my drives ... so I was purposely waiting to buy new ones BEFORE I actually hit the INSTALL button for WIN 10 ... but the bastards at MS downloaded it onto mt SSD/HDD without my knowing and filled up my drive and crashed me where I had no option but to wipe everything and do the Clean Re-Install I've been doing all week ... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... someone call my Lawyer !









*Coderush* ... wow ... old time name ... I remember him ... sad this thread has seen so many people move on ... but then again that it is STILL ACTIVE and DOES have so many people posting after 4 years, shows you just how GOOD and POPULAR the Sandy-Bridge CPU's were and still are, and that the Z68 boards are Timex Troopers (take a lickin' keep on Tickin') for the most part.









Then again ...
 


... Dayumn that's one smexy MoBo







... AND my Dual R9 290X's wouldn't be sitting RIGHT ON TOP OF EACH OTHER !


----------



## Nukemaster

It was about 5 gigabytes if hidden folder that stays after uninstalling the GWX update. I do find it strange. Had to take ownership to remove the leftovers(along with years of leftovers from games/software that have been uninstalled.).


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well ... managed to upgrade the Board BIOS to what I believe to be the *NEWEST* ? @ BIOS # 3603 .









... and I'm continuing to look for and update the various drivers as I can find ... only find a few newer than what I had posted on the MAIN 1st Page so far ... so looks like I wasn't too out of date ?

AND ... at least at this stage I have become stabilized and functional again ... things seem to be mostly back to normal and I'm getting just about everything back reloaded.

So that's a plus ... at least no need for any new CPU + MoBo combo as yet







the little GENE-Z68 pulls through as it takes a lickin' but just keeps on tickin'







luv this lil board still.









===================================================================================================

*OFFICIAL ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z68 BIOS* - Version # *3603* - MOST RECENT BIOS as of 11/27/2012 + _current_ ?

*INTEL® Z-68 CHIPSET Drivers*
Intel® INF Driver: *10.0.27* (current)
Intel® ME Win8 / Win7: Management Engine Driver: 8.1.0.1248 (Current ?) .

*VIDEO / VGA Graphics Drivers*
Lucid Virtu Software: 1.2.114.21767 (current ?)
Intel® HD Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows 7 / 8 : (64-bit) - *9.17.10.4101* (ver #*15.28.23.64.4101*) (current ?)

*AUDIO / On-Board Sound Drivers*
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: *R2.79* (Updated 6/25/2015)
Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Software Emulation Audio Driver / Utility Package v1.0 (R11) (Updated 6/09/2011)

*INTEL® Network Interface ( LAN / ETHERNET ) Drivers*
Intel® Gigabit Ethernet Driver (Win 7) : *20.1* (current)

*USB 3.0 Drivers*
ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.1.0 (Updated 8/11/2012) 1.14.10.0 (Updated 7/26/2012)
USB 3.0 Boost Package: 1.00.05 (Updated 10/12/2011)

*SATA CONTROLLER / RAID Drivers*
JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: R1.17.63.1 /alternate link R1.17.63.1 (Updated 6/15/2011)
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RST) Driver: 11.2.0.1006 (Updated 6/11/2012) ← Needed for Intel RAID and/or SSD Cache
ASUS IRST Smart Update Utility: 1.00.02 (Updated 7/29/2011)

*UTILITIES*
ASUS AI Suite II v 1.02.25 (Updated 4/20/2012)

ASUS PC Diagnostics Utility: 1.2.0 (Updated 3/27/2012)

CPUID CPU-Z v#*1.72.1* w/ Asus ROG Skin (Updated 2/27/2015)

TechPowerUp GPU-Z v#*0.8.5* w/ Asus ROG Skin (Updated 7/30/2015)

*ASUS ROG Windows Theme Add-On's* (Updated 10/29/2013)
By popular demand, we've got a few ROG themes for you to try on your PCs! (This update replaces the previous version).
Rampage IV Black Edition Theme (Windows 8)
ROG Robot Theme (Win 7)
ROG Theme (Win 7)
*Addendum*: The ROG forum thread on ROG themes has additional creations by community members.
If you're after things like ROG branded replacement file folders, take a look at the great work being done there!

= https://downloadcenter.intel.com/
= http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect?iid=dc_iduu

*RED* are updated/current versions of BIOS and Drivers !


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

*ROG motherboard Support DVD for Maximus IV Gene Z68*

Mine has developed hairline CRACKING in it ... and often won't work, maybe it's 50/50 and it's getting worse.

Needed to wipe all my SSD and HDD's and reload EVERYTHING recently as stated above, including updating MoBo BIOS and the Drivers ... so I did NEED to use it ... and it's made the cracking worse ...

WHERE / HOW / WHO do I get in contact with to get a replacement ? or CAN I EVEN ANYMORE ?

Would ASUS Customer Support ship a new one to me ? or do I have to BUY one ?









Thanks if anyone knows,
- Ash


----------



## Nukemaster

I can see if I have my disc and image it maybe?

*EDIT*
Still looking damn thing is hiding on me.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

IF you can make a COPY let me know I'd send you $*5* via Paypal for the trouble and shipping costs.









IF by any chance you have a _LIGHTSCRIBE_ DVD that would be AWESOME, and I could put the ASUS ROG Logo and what not on it Myself









Thanks !


----------



## Nukemaster

I am still trying to find it. No clue how I can still have driver cd's for AthlonXP boards, but this one seems to be hiding on me.

If I do manage to find it, It may be faster to make an ISO out of it to transfer over the internet. Windows has an ISO burner built in and all that good stuff.


----------



## LocutusH

I have the original cd too.
But i dont have any optical disc drive since 4 years







Therefore the cd is also untouched...


----------



## gene-z

done


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks gene-Z ... I'll work on trying to download it tomorrow and then post letting you know I'm done .... THANK YOU SO MUCH !

*EDIT* : *8/26/2015* 8 pm PST ... OK got it downloaded off site, thanks again gene-Z


----------



## Nukemaster

I am going to grab this in case I never see my copy again.
I am sure it is kicking around. I think I only used it to test Virtu.

Thanks.


----------



## LocutusH

So the time just came for me, and i switched to max8gene+6700k+16gb ddr4









Still, have to say, that the max4gene, 2500k, and mx 8gigs of ddr3 performed all the 4 years in 24/7 well, without ever having a problem. So anyone who will buy them, will be a happy user too.









For the new build: the max8gene seems to be also a very solid board. Still has some very minor issues, but there are already 3-4 bios updates. Fan control just got a lot better, so i dont have to use an external controller anymore. Everything is a lot more user friendly in the UEFI, and it also works well with win10.

Well, the U9S is a bit sweating on the 6700k, but it still manages to cool it just enough. Idle 700rpm 32°C, and stress load maximum of 70 (85 on some cores), reaching 2000rpm just at max temp.
So i do consider buying a C14S, or something, but its not really urgent. Games stay well under 65°C at 1500rpm.


----------



## Nukemaster

The time comes when you must assimilate a new board I guess.

Looks like a good one for sure.

Enjoy the 2700K.


----------



## Fuyuyu

Hi, I'm updating my bios (GENE-Z), but without knowing I was actually a GEN 3 *facepalm* (and I thought the bios would do a check in case of incompatibility) . Now I have more access to the bios and it is doing research that I got here, you have a solution please? Thank you !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE - The Maximus IV Gene Z68 and Maximus IV Gene Z68 Gen 3 DO NOT share the same Official BIOS Release from Asus !
> 
> Please be sure you use the proper updated BIOS for your board, as using the wrong one can resut in conflicts and a faulty System.


----------



## Nukemaster

Since the board should have a removable bios chip(in a dip8 socket) you may be able to obtain a new(pre flashed) one from Asus or a 3rd party.

After this is done, you could hot flash the old one and have a backup.

Please see you manual and try the flashback feature to see if you can get things going that way.


----------



## Fuyuyu

Hi, thanks for your answer.

Unfortunately, The Maximus IV is not compatible with flashback and I'm too scared to remove the bios chip haha.

Edit : By trying another keyboard again I access bios but can not install another version (check integrety failed).


----------



## Nukemaster

Ohh crap it was just a clear cmos switch. for some reason I thought this board also had flashback.

Does crashfree work in anyway? I have never had to use it, but they claim it can flash the bios from the included CD or a flash drive with the right file on it.

EDIT from the manual.


----------



## Makki

Heya there! I have lurked this mobo for ages and today founded one. It has though small error on it, but i will get it working. Seller said that it wouldn't be stable if there is two sticks of ram and it has been working fine with one stick almost one month by now. If i'm corrected it might be known issue that you'll found on page number one or there was some discussion about almost same problem that it was caused by bad cpu. Any case it will be, i won't be bothered about it. It was atleast cheap af.

There will be cpu-z data last month


----------



## gene-z

Anyone have a working link to an updated version of the "Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Software Emulation Audio"?


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have a working link to an updated version of the "Sound Blaster X-Fi 2 Software Emulation Audio"?


I would like to upgrade to win 10 but this is the only reason I'm not. I did upgrade to win 8.1, bit didn't found any drivers for the above software which made me switch back to win 7 in a matter of a few days.

Is this the same for win 10?


----------



## neptunex

I hope I won't get crucified for bringing this topic up, but I don't think there is a better place to ask... I've noticed on cheaper motherboards 2nd PCI-Ex slot is 8x instead of 16x - to reduce the production cost.

Is it the case for Gene-z? My issue is atm I can only use lower PCI-Ex and my GPU is stuck at 8x which is not good. I can swap my mobo for Gene-Z, was wondering if it will solve the problem :/


----------



## Nukemaster

EDIT EDIT.

I misread, but if I have this right, You want to know if the Maximus IV Gene-z can do x16 in the second x16 slot. It can not. It lacks the contacts in the slot it self.

The loss from x16 to x8 should not be too bad on a 1060. A 980 looses an average of maybe 4%(at 1920 x 1080) based on a techpowerup article.


----------



## neptunex

Yeah, but my 1060 is faster than their 980 and its still some performance. I can push it in the slot above, but it will screw up with my CPU temps and require messing with cable management. Oh well.

Other than that, do you think its worth to swap my Z77 Ex4 fo Gene-Z?


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not think that Z68 has anything to offer someone already on Z77. You also have native USB 3.0. This could be an advantage since users have had some issues with the add-on usb 3.0 on some boards.

In my own testing 3 board with different USB 3.0 controllers all act different(max cable length that works and how they fail if that is exceeded).

PCI-e 3.0 may get you another percentage or performance, but it would require a new cpu. With that said. PCI-e 3.0 @ x8 is as fast as 2.0 @ x16 so it is something to think about.


----------



## neptunex

Well my general sentiment is that Gene-Z may be more stable @OC... as far as USB 3.0 goes - eh. As for PCI-Ex 3.0 yeah I know, but I am lazy as hell and if I am to get 3770K, I'd have to delid it - which is not something I want to do right now. I guess I'll swap my GPU to the x16 slot and compare the performance in benches, maybe it isn't worth it after all.


----------



## Nukemaster

I would be interested in how your temps are in either slot.

My system had the video card very close to the cpu cooler(had to bend my NH D14 fan clip to make the card fit.) in the past. It was never an issue.


----------



## neptunex

I've sold my SB-E (one you can see on the photo), so now my CPU gets to ~80s in games like BF1 with tight load, I really need to put a 2nd 120mm to cool it, but I am very lazy. Even if temps are not the hassle, I gotta re-do whole management thing since ASUS GPU is like 30cm - which is a pain.

I honestly don't feel like upgrading platform till Intel sort their bull**** with bubblegum under the IHS (never) so I kinda wanna make sure I have BIS as a mobo, hence my idea of Gene-Z swap. My mobo isn't that bad honestly, but eh... unsure.


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not think they are going to stop with the thermal paste under the spreader. It saves them some money and for many users is not an issue(mind you, I would be de-lidding too).

Some Intel cpus still have soldered spreaders I think.

80c in games is pretty toasty.


----------



## neptunex

Eh, 80C is like 100% load, normal load during gaming lower than that. 84C is linpack temp. Alas, I don't think they will.. which is a shame. I did 'fix' my friends 4670K, but I'm too lazy to do it once more :/

Juicy edit, if you've been wondering - I've kicked myself and swapped the card to make it work at x16. Easiest 5 FPS in ROTR of my life. Makes me wonder how much you can push it with new CPUs and 4.0 or whatever the latest standard is.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone having random micro stuttering/freezing with this board on W10 x64? I notice it intermittently when streaming media like video and sound and multitasking. Never had this issue on W8.

Things I've tried:

Default bios
Remove gtx 1060 and use integrated IGPU
Maximum power profile
Switching browsers
Tested ram with no error
Using default drivers assigned by W10 update
Manually updated all drivers to the latest
Clean installed Windows
Removing overclocked settings
Reducing bitrate settings of audio in Windows
My SSD health is showing Good and I have provisioning properly set
Have Samsung magician set to maximum performance
Latest motherboard bios and ssd firmware
Monitoring with DPC tools, no spikes detected when micro stutter/freeze happens
Any ideas?


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

WIN 10 bites ... I've had some issues that make me think that I want to switch back to WIN 7 which I loved and was working perfectly fine, it could also be that at this point the z-68 chipset and such is getting a little long in the tooth to be 100% compatible with WIN 10 and all the new drivers and what not ?







you know that do that on purpose to MAKE you upgrade and update **** !









STILL have this as my main RIG and don't see that money will allow for a new build until maybe mid next year, but consider it's served me well for since early 2011 getting 6 years out of a PC isn't too bad I suppose ?


----------



## Slow*Jim

Necro bump... haven't posted here in awhile. Was wondering if anyone still running this board has used some DDR3 2400 RAM? My BIOS appears to support it and it's basically the same price as the the lower speed RAM. I was thinking about upgrading to Kaby Lake but to me it's just not worth the cost when my 2500k can still run at 4.6 all day, so I might as well max it out RAM-wise


----------



## Nukemaster

I have only tried 1866 on mine(Non Gen3). That works fine.

I think it may be down to luck with one cpu vs another by 2400.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Thank you sir.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Likewise with you and Nukemaster ... I'm still running this board w/ my i7 2600k







, but I upgraded the RAM to 32 GB of G.Skill Ripjaws Z 1866 1.5v CAS latency 10, awhile back, and it works flawlessly for me ... I likewise also see NO REASON to upgrade just yet ... especially waiting to see, thinking my next build just may be a higher end 8 core / 16 thread AMD Ryzen rig looking at leaked specs and pricing looks too good to be true almost ???







and Intel stopped making significant CPU advancements after Sandy-Bridge IMO, and I'd only be upgrading for improved MoBo / Chipset enhancements over the Z68.

I'd assume if you find a quality 2400 Dual / Quad channel kit with XMP support that is on the QVL (Corsair, G.Skill,etc.), it should run fine for you ... just be careful of the voltage is all I'd warn you about ! don't exceed 1.65v









These would be nice ... https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590 ... but not on the QVL, so not sure if they'd work ?


----------



## Slow*Jim

Update - I ordered a 16gb set of Mushkin Blackline 2133, which seems to work OK. I compared benchmarks (3dmark Fire Strike and Time Spy) and the improvement going from 8GB DDR3 1600 to this new RAM was about .2% at best. With the new RAM I noted a small .1% score improvement when running at 2133 vs downclocking to 1866. One interesting point is that this RAM is stable [email protected] but won't boot with anything less than 1.65v at 2133. Seems weird since it's labeled 1.5v.

Edit: I was also able to crank up my i5-2500k to 5.0ghz on only 1.4v







Never tried going over 4.6 before, apparently I got a lucky chip. Love this board


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Im not sure if this was driver/OS update related but my lan driver seems to now take forever to connect to the internet. On fresh Windows 7 install I would get internet within 2 seconds of windows loading but then one day it started becoming a 20-30 second affair. Tried reinstalling the intel driver with no luck. Any ideas? This is on a samsung 830 SSD as the boot drive


----------



## Slow*Jim

-


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

On another note is the z270g anything close to a spiritual successor to the Gene-z?

I'm looking to do a new build once the 1080ti comes out and will finally moving the gene-z/2500k setup to the steamBox/htpc


----------



## sonicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> I'd assume if you find a quality 2400 Dual / Quad channel kit with XMP support that is on the QVL (Corsair, G.Skill,etc.), it should run fine for you ... just be careful of the voltage is all I'd warn you about ! don't exceed 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These would be nice ... https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590 ... but not on the QVL, so not sure if they'd work ?


Hello,

i have the trident X F3--2400

2400mhz dont work ( overclocking failed , press F1 in boot screen)

just 2133mhz @ 1,5v runs

dont know why


----------



## snorbaard

Hey Gene-Z IV owners, I'd really appreciate to get your opinions. I'm still on my trusty 2500k on a H67 itx board running stock, I'm still fine in most tasks and games. Now, I'm thinking about picking up this motherboard and a 2600k second hand and overclock the hell out of it, I recently got a Corsair H100i V2 cooler so hopefully it should be a good match.

I'm just afraid of one thing. I recently got a XFX RX480 8GB reference design with backplate GPU, looking at some photos of this motherboard I think I might have some clearance issues with the GPU backplate against the RAM clips, however I also read that 8x PCIe 2.0 still has sufficient bandwidth so I might just end up throwing the card in the 8x slot. HOWEVER I actually would prefer to use the top slot so that I can still use case fans on the bottom of my Corsair Carbide 240 micro atx case.

Can anyone please comment about the GPU clearance on this board? In the top slot, will the backplate clear the RAM clips and backpanel audio block?


----------



## sonicmonkey

my gtx1060 is in the top slot


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicmonkey*
> 
> my gtx1060 is in the top slot


Thanks I appreciate it!!


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

I had to retire my R9 290x GPU and recently bought the ASUS STRIX RX 480X w/ back plate ... NO ISSUES at all with clearance and the RAM .... go for it.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Update - I ordered a 16gb set of Mushkin Blackline 2133, which seems to work OK. I compared benchmarks (3dmark Fire Strike and Time Spy) and the improvement going from 8GB DDR3 1600 to this new RAM was about .2% at best. With the new RAM I noted a small .1% score improvement when running at 2133 vs downclocking to 1866. One interesting point is that this RAM is stable [email protected] but won't boot with anything less than 1.65v at 2133. Seems weird since it's labeled 1.5v.
> 
> Edit: I was also able to crank up my i5-2500k to 5.0ghz on only 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried going over 4.6 before, apparently I got a lucky chip. Love this board


Update #2... Decided to truly 'max out' this motherboard with an i7-3770k. Had some issues at first but after moving the RAM to the red slots I think everything is running smoothly. Running at 4.6 now (1.35v), with the Mushkin Blackline 2x8gb @ 2133. Benchmark scores w/ Zotac 1060 6gb:

Time Spy 4253 (2500k @5.0ghz was 4062)
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1416516

Fire Strike 11184 (2500k @5.0ghz was 10402)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12068846

Temps are a little higher than the 2500k but not too bad... using a CoolerMaster Hyper 212


----------



## Nukemaster

Good little board


----------



## sonicmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Fire Strike 11184 (2500k @5.0ghz was 10402)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12068846
> 
> Temps are a little higher than the 2500k but not too bad... using a CoolerMaster Hyper 212


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18924803?

i7 2600k @ 4,5ghz @ 70°C @ Darkrock Pro 3
gigabyte gtx1060
16gb ram @ 2133mhz


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Well FUDGE !









Last week had my less than 2 year old CORSAIR NEUTRON XT 240 GB SSD Drive take a crap on me, lost my Boot and OS ... and some DATA







grrr making backups









Anyways, now using the SAMSUNG 850 EVO 500 GB as my Boot / OS drive ... and decided to go back to WIN 7 Pro ... kinda hated WIN 10, and lovin WIN 7 again









But having to reinstall everything is always such a *****, especially with OLDER MoBo and Drivers that have little to no support anymore







so anyone got newer than these below ?

==============================

Bios - # 3603

Intel Chipset Z68 - # 9.2.0.1030

Intel Management Engine Interface ME7 - # 7.0.0.1144

Realtek Audio Driver - # 6.0.1.7982

Intel VGA Graphics Accelerator - # 9.17.10.4229

USB 3.0 Controller Driver - # 1.10.0.0

JMicron JMB36X SATA Controller - # 1.17.63.1

Intel LAN Ethernet Driver - # 17.3.0.0

Intel RapidStorageTechnology Driver - # 9.2.0.1030

And am I forgetting anything ???







hate having to redo everything from scratch ... but then again system runs like a new born baby ! still luv this board and my i7 2600k !


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Guess those must be the most current ?







... ok thanks


----------



## Nukemaster

Sorry, I just use what Asus had on its website(Windows 7. I have also tried newer Intel lan drivers from the Intel website.).

For Windows 10, I am using the default drivers it found.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks Nukemaster ... I thought I had the most up to date drivers { for Win 7, NOT going back to Win 10 at this time } but it's always nice to get a second opinion for confirmation.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan*
> 
> Thanks Nukemaster ... I thought I had the most up to date drivers { for Win 7, NOT going back to Win 10 at this time } but it's always nice to get a second opinion for confirmation.


Even from a security perspective?

I personally find it hard to use an unsupported OS...


----------



## Slow*Jim

Well folks, it's the end of an era. I stumbled on a killer deal on a Ryzen 5 so I will be finally putting my IV Gene out to pasture. If anyone wants it for cheap, along with my 3770k or Mushkin 16GB DDR3 2133, feel free to make an offer. It's been real.


----------



## Wabbit16

Hello guys! I recently bought myself a second-hand motherboard and I have to say I am very chuffed with it so far, bar one small issue.

It seems as if the MOSFET driving the CPU fans is popped. The guy who sold it to me wasn't aware of it as he had a AIO cooler on and didn't make use of the fan header. I will be keeping my H80i but I want to hook up my fans directly to the CPU headers instead of piggybacking off the H80i's pump. But for this I need to get the MOSFET to work.

RMA is out of the question so I will need to repair this board manually. The only information I can find on this part is a word "F90". The rest is illegible and I am unable to find any more details on this. I have attached a pic of the affected bit that I would need to replace.

Would anyone be so kind as to perhaps tell me what their MOSFET has printed on it so I can hopefully search for one locally? I have attached a pic with it circled in red.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wabbit16*
> 
> Hello guys! I recently bought myself a second-hand motherboard and I have to say I am very chuffed with it so far, bar one small issue.
> 
> It seems as if the MOSFET driving the CPU fans is popped. The guy who sold it to me wasn't aware of it as he had a AIO cooler on and didn't make use of the fan header. I will be keeping my H80i but I want to hook up my fans directly to the CPU headers instead of piggybacking off the H80i's pump. But for this I need to get the MOSFET to work.
> 
> RMA is out of the question so I will need to repair this board manually. The only information I can find on this part is a word "F90". The rest is illegible and I am unable to find any more details on this. I have attached a pic of the affected bit that I would need to replace.
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to perhaps tell me what their MOSFET has printed on it so I can hopefully search for one locally? I have attached a pic with it circled in red.
> 
> Much appreciated!


My board is one of the first models so the transistor may not be the exact same.

Mine has a *PA102FDG*

Sorry for the poor picture.


----------



## Wabbit16

Thanks so much @Nukemaster!

Going by the spec sheet the specs look identical to the one I am supposed to have - 20V and 10A. Which means any compatible part would work and I can start sourcing one from old motherboards. I may have to raid the local PC shop soon...


----------



## Nukemaster

Glad I could help.


----------



## mrboonmee

my Gene-Z runs too well with Win10 to replace right now, maybe next gen chipset.

I was wondering which version ME it uses. I am running ME drivers 10.0.39.1003. doesn't look affected by the new security issue:

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=intel-sa-00086&languageid=en-fr

never easy to figure out very latest drivers.

I tried running MEInfo V7 as admin and just get an error.

https://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html


----------



## Wabbit16

Hey all.

I still haven't received the MOSFET I ordered to get my CPU fan header working again, but I bumped into another issue recently that I may need some guidance with.

Recently I had to take the GPU out for some cleaning and decided to check the performance of the built-in HD4000 graphics that the 3770K offers but to my dismay, I can't get it to work! What I have tried:

Checked BIOS - Set output to Auto, IGFX, PCIE, PCI
Cleared CMOS (Running v 3603 on Windows 10) and installed HD4000 gfx drivers from Intel's website - which strangely enough I can see as a dispaly adapter in Windows
Changed to another HDMI cable
Tried another monitor
Swapped RAM modules around
Checked CPU socket for bent pins

Let me outline what happens step by step to make it easier to understand:


Shut down PC and unplug PSU from wall socket
Push power button to get rid of excess current still in system
Remove HDMI cable from GPU and install onto onboard socket on motherboard
Remove GTX1070 and power cables
Remove CMOS battery
Use jumper to CLR_CMOS
Reinstall jumper in correct location
Connect PSU to wall socket, flick the switch and boot up the PC
Display remains in power saving mode, and BOOT_DEVICE LED lights up on board
I am truly stumped as to why the onboard refuses to work. I then have to reboot with the GTX1070 installed and the HDMI connected to it to get display.

Is there anything I am missing? Anything I could try?


----------



## Nukemaster

I have never come across this issue, but it has been quite a while since I last used onboard video.

I know you need a multi gpu or similar option in the bios for dedicated and onboard to run together. It lists as being required for the now mostly dead virtu software(was a pretty cool idea at the time and may still have use today).


----------



## Wabbit16

I doubt many people would use onboard video on a ROG board









I had a fiddle with all the settings but I haven't come up with any conclusive evidence that suggests the onboard video is working on my board. Something doesn't seem right, especially after a CMOS reset with no GPU in any of the PCI slots which should kick the onboard GPU on


----------



## Nukemaster

That it should.

I may give it a go on the weekend.

I have the earlier non pcie 3 version of the board so it may be a bit different(bios wise).


----------



## Wabbit16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That it should.
> 
> I may give it a go on the weekend.
> 
> I have the earlier non pcie 3 version of the board so it may be a bit different(bios wise).


I have the same board - also the one with no pcie 3. I'll appreciate any input on the matter, thanks! I do suspect this board has been a bit abused in it's past due to the blown MOSFET being a giveaway that someone prior to me has been a little bit careless with it. But then again, it could have blown due to something beyond the owner's control too so it's all just speculation at this stage.

I do have another Gigabyte board here that I can use, but who wants to use a plain old H61 board when you have a Gene-Z to use instead?


----------



## Wabbit16

Still no luck in getting my onboard VGA to display, but my MOSFETs have arrived from China so the board goes in to the repair shop tomorrow to have the busted one removed and a replacement resoldered. Here's to hoping it works!


----------



## Nukemaster

Very late reply here. Been away from the computer lately

I just took out my video card and the onboard kicked in right away.

I am not sure why yours would not be doing the same.

Had to dig up an HDMI cable.

My settings are in the attachments.


----------



## S2000Gan

I'm a little surprised anyone still posts here!
Although, I guess I cant say I'm surprised Sandy Bridge are still great performing CPUs.
Going to be getting a new case soon since im doing a custom water cooling loop and this case doesnt support radiators pretty much at all. Going to miss this case and the laser etching I did with my friends' laser cutter though! It's probably going to end up sitting in its box in my closet for a long while before I use it for another computer.
Anyway, here are some pics of my 2500K system currently!


















And a video of my messing with the Crucial Tactical Tracer RAM
https://www.facebook.com/S2kTypeR/videos/10155010146532812/?l=6851988626663845413


----------



## Wabbit16

So to add to my frustrations of not having a working CPU header, the integrated GPU not working as it should and some odd BSOD's here and there, the board along with the PSU finally kicked the bucket. Or so it seems. A shame, really, as I have only had the board since October last year.

I got home this afternoon to a completely dead PC. Odd, seeing as the microwave still had the correct time and my PC is set to turn on after AC loss. This means we haven't had a power outage or the likes.

I pushed the power button, but no signs of life were detected anywhere. The case fans that are powered by Molex connectors spin about 25% of a rotation and turn off again. This repeats itself every four or so seconds. CPU fan doesn't move. The DRAM_BOOT LED flashes as does the HDD activity light on the board for a split second, but no further activity. I tried the usual suspects...pulled the RAM modules and removed the 1070, all the fans were unplugged as were the SATA cables and USB devices. Still as dead as a doornail.

I pulled the 24-pin ATX off the motherboard and used the paperclip trick to see if the PSU powers on - yup indeed, the fan turns on so all hope is not totally lost. That was when I noticed the ATX plug...










*this is not my plug, but an interwebz pic of the same affected pins that I have. The two yellow wire connectors were melted and the rest of the plastic was in the motherboard ATX socket. In James May's best impression: "Does this mean it's not coming on then?"

I booked the PC in with a local PC shop for a damage report as I am leaving for a few days in the morning and will only be back the weekend to do some more fiddling. We have had a few power surges and outages this month so I suspect that may have something to do with it. I have mailed my insurance and will see what they say. I really don't care if the PC is bust, but I am hoping the HDD's survived the ordeal as I need to pull some projects off them I was working on.

Anyone care to give some input as to what happened here? And I am hoping the components are OK...I suspect the PSU is toast, maybe the board as well and I doubt the CPU would be happy about the current situation either. Either way, I will probably only hear by the end of the week when I get the damage report.


----------



## Nukemaster

Only time I have seen that type of thing is with multiple high powered video cards(all that 12 volt draw is too much for those pins). A part of the video card power is supplied by the board, but no single card should cause this.

That is why many boards have an extra connector to help power the video cards.

You are certainly NOT having luck with that board.


----------



## Wabbit16

I have also seen similar damage to PSU connectors when running two very high-wattage cards in SLI, but never with a board running a solitary 1070. My only guess is that somehow the 8-pin connector failed to provide enough current and it overloaded the PCIe slot somehow (I think they top out at 75W).

I dismantled the PC last night and found damage to the CPU as well. Two land pads on the chip were scorched and the one actually had a part of the socket pin welded to it. Needless to say when I removed it from the board, it pulled the pin straight out the socket. I did however notice that certain pins were misaligned by looking at the indentation caused on the CPU pads, but nothing was off the pads or bent so badly that it wasn't making contact at all.

I have bought a secondhand Haswell system from a guy up country which should be here Friday, just as a temporary machine for now so I can get my HDD's up and running again and test the RAM to see if that is faulty as well. But so far, the board and CPU are definitely toast as is the PSU. Insurance still hasn't gotten back to me yet, and it's been more than a week so I am getting quite a bit agitated with them. I miss my PC


----------



## Nukemaster

In general I do not think the 1070 will run without its power cable(the power monitoring should prevent it from trying to draw it all from the pci-e). I remember older cards used to clock down.

I do remember old cards that used molex for power used to heat up and discolor if the plugs got too loose(older power supply or well used Y-cable). I used to tighten them up with a small screw driver to keep good contact.

I do not have the spare parts to attempt to pull mine while running(not with todays component pricing). 

Aside of USB 3.0 front port issues. This board has actually been pretty good to me(I did burn out the cpu fan header by being stupid thankfully it was just the 12 volts, the pwm signal is still good and all I need to make the fans run.). I game for less than 10 hours on any given week so the system is not exactly used hard as it once was either. My media center gets all the day to day use.


----------



## Wabbit16

A buddy of mine said a 1070 will boot but fall over once it loads Windows if you happen to leave the 8-pin disconnected. But I am not sure how true that is and I certainly wouldn't want to try it as a test.

I remember those cards, yeah. I think my old 6600 GT AGP used to have a Molex socket as well. Those were the days 

It's bad enough that I have a broken board, don't go breaking yours as well, mmmkay? Sorry to hear that you also burnt out your header. I managed to get mine repaired in the end, not that it matters anymore. But it was really stupid of Asus to position them so close to each other, especially if you will be working in a tight case with not much room to see what you are doing.


----------



## Baron Munchause

Greetings. I total forgot I have an account here (been SO long). Well I am going to do a little upgrade on my trusty Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (god I love this Mobo). My main thing is for now the GPU (yes I am sure when peeps see what I am running right now as my GPU they will laugh). I know there is NO way the 2xxx will run.. but since I am on a budget I am looking at either a 1070 (1070ti) or a 1080. I really am not into all the 4k/Max FPS blah blah stuff so happy with 1080 (possible 1440) so just getting a feel of what others suggest out there for a possible GPU. 

I do plan on doing a complete new build in a few years (what ever the tech maybe then lol). Small thing like more Ram and another SSD is something I know this little Mobo can handle/do.

But really of all the builds i have done this Mobo is the BEST I have ever had (built in 2011). Only hick up this system has had was a 4gb ram that went kaput so been stuck on 8gb (2 4gb) for quite a while.

Thanks in advance for those who still use this work horse of a Mobo


----------



## toast

My wife is running with this mobo but will soon be replaced by the 1600x build that is sitting around atm. It has been a good run with this system, I may put it to some other use not sure for what yet but Ill figure it out...


----------



## MythTFLfan29

Thought I would post here to see if any interest as it really only pertains to this board. Forgot I have a brand new never used Mosfet EK block for this motherboard and no longer have the board. If interested PM me, I'd like to sell it to someone who might enjoy it from this forum.


----------



## pbsxr

Hi,

i have a problem with my Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z...

The System (i7 3770K, HX324C11SRK2/8, GTX660-DC2-2GD5, BIOS 3603, WIN10 (21H2) just works fine...

... but there is one issue; the computer cannot keep the time and date after power loss. I was thinking the CMOS battery is failing after almost 9 years... but replacing it (several times, also against a branded cell) did not solve the Problem...

Any ideas?! - the hardware is just too good to be scrapped


----------

